# Château Scandinave #6



## Elliespurse

Continued from Château Scandinave #5


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm back from Sthlm, it was a lot of walking and I ordered some items too.


----------



## Nahreen

Sounds good Ellie. Did you go to the auction viewing?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes I was at the viewing but I think I'll wait with bidding until the spring modern auction, there were some nice things though. The library table looked better than in pics but there were chipping along the edges.


----------



## Elliespurse

I stopped at LV too and was greeted by a male SA who is also manager for special orders, he remembered I asked for a secretary trunk some years ago. My regular SA is on leave for studies but she will come back.


----------



## Nahreen

Did you buy anything at LV Ellie? I'll stop buy there on Monday. I'll also go to H and maby Gucci. I suppose what usually happens is that I go into every store that I pass buy on Birgerjarl. I need a pair of gloves, lost mine last winter.


----------



## Elliespurse

I didn't buy anything at LV but I was thinking about new agenda refills. Perhaps I'll use filofax next year too. Brigerjarl is a nice street with all the stores.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, I got a nice mirror for the entrance yesterday. It's round and has convex glass so it's funny to look in when leaving home


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. We are at our country house now. DH will do moose hunting tomorrow. 

Nice with the new mirror.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ah, it's moose hunting time now. Have a nice stay at the country house.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Three mooses down.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening, wow do you get a lot for your fridge?


----------



## Nahreen

I don't know. There were 50 people hunting.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Good afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Good afternoon Nahreen, I was at Lauritz and Bukowskis Market again yesterday but they only accepted two of five items (too low values). I'll donate the rest.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Back home again. Going to STH tomorrow. 

I'd like to use my new python bag but maby it's to cold and wet to take it out now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Welcome back! Yes it's rainy this morning, I was at Ikea for more boxes and one more plafond.


----------



## Nahreen

I got a RL magazine in the mail. Gorgeous clothes and acessories. Not good that I'm going to STH tomorrow, too many temptations.


----------



## Elliespurse

I imagine there are gorgeous RL things. Sthlm has a lot of temptations too.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I must not get carried away tomorrow. I'll go to STH at the end of January to lecture and by then the sale should be on so I'll check out RL to see if there are any potential things that might go on sale later. I also have a lecture to do in the beginning of December so if there is something I see tomorrow I also have the opportunity to buy in December if I don't dare to wait until January.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great with several occasions to go to the store.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I think it is good knowing I already have some trips to STH planned ahead. The course I'm doing this week will be boring so it is good to have some nice window shopping to look forward to.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That will be a nice with time to window shop.


----------



## Nahreen

I am looking forward to it. I'll also go and look at those Balmuir items that I want.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oh yes, the Balmuir items.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Waiting at the train station.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it's a bit grey today. I was at the recycling on the breakfast today, they have two containers for donating things too.


----------



## Nahreen

Do you have anything left in your apartment Ellie?LOL. They have opened a new cafeteria at the station, I was very surprised. 

I'm glad I brought an umbrella. I left the python home and took a Chanel instead. At H in Copenhagen the SA helped me decide which Kelly size and model I should get but I never asked the price. I'll ask in STH today. I hope it will be fairly empty on a Monday and I'll make it my first stop. I'll also see if they opened the SO lists again.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a bit empty now  I'll have to wait and see if the auctions goes through or if I get some items back.

I think I saw the cafeteria last week. Usually those traveling by train does not spend a lot, perhaps they buy a fruit in "pressbyrån".

It'll be exiting to hear what H says.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Good shopping in STH, stores were empty of people. Even LV had a couple of unoccupied SAs. Two approached me within minutes walking into the store. Had a great visit to H. Much better stock than my last visit in June. It is clear that tourist seasons are not good to do any shopping in STH. Bought something at H, I could not resist, will post pics when home. Had a nice talk to an SA about ordering a K. They hope to open the order list after new years. I had the note with me from DK H and she actually suggested a different model and leather. We wrote all the details down on the note with phone nr, name of SA etc. She asked me to call back in January when she hoped I'd be able to place an order.

I was wearing my Chanel flap and H scarf+scarf ring. I think it does help, at least it shows the SA that it is someone willing to spend money on acessories. 

Ellie I went past Svenskt Tenn and looked in the windows. Saw a sofa in the same model as the chair you want to buy. They had nice tables as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oh that's a nice experience at H, and great making the contact too. Congrats on your new item!  I'm looking forward to the pics.

Yes they had the sofa in the window last week too, they have a chair on the second floor where they have fabrics.


----------



## Nahreen

I actually had a funny experience today at RL. I have only shopped once before in the store at Birger Jarlsgatan and I bought candles, no clothes. When I came into the store the two SAs greeted me. One of them came up to me and asked me how I was doing and then she said: It was a long time since I last saw you. 

I was shocked. How could she remember. I know I'm Indian looking and not a typical Swede but still. I felt a bit embarassed. She was in any case very nice. I told her about the catalogue and she said they were still recieving items but if there was something particular, she could order it for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's perhaps a nice experience at RL too. I think the good SAs has great memory for customers, it adds to the experience. They must have a huge number of people visiting especially when it's tourist season.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, it sounds promising with opening of the H wait list and the suggestions for the bag and leather.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Nahreen, it sounds promising with opening of the H wait list and the suggestions for the bag and leather.



Yes it is promising but the wait will still be 2 years. I don't mind since I anyway need to save up but 2 years is a bit on the long side, a year is more to my liking from the order date. In any case I'd rather order and wait toget the right model, size, leather, colour combo etc. than queing at FSH in Paris and just taking whatever is offered. I don't buy bags that way.


----------



## Elliespurse

Two years will be a long time, but at least you get the perfect bag. Is H Sthlm still a franchise? I think I read about giving a down payment when ordering, the good thing could be they have to deliver on time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. There was maintenance today at tfp.

How can you tell the difference between a franchise and regular shop? I did not get an envelope with reciept for example. Still it is a lot of money for a K, around 50 000 now, she could not say exact. I'm not sure about the downpayment. DK store has one. I could do a small one but I'm not sure I'd be comfortable with a large one with such a long delivery time ahead. Not that I think H will become bancrupt but what if the local H store does? It depends I suppose on who the downpayment goes to.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, yes downtime.

I read some time ago in the Hermes forum about the Sthlm store, it's hard to tell. Perhaps the DK store is Hermes owned? I know a Hermes owned store doesn't require down payment, it's also easier for them to sell an ordered bag between stores. LV required 20% I think for my Speedy but it only took 7-8 months.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Last day at my course tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it's "nail biting" with all auctions now, I have twenty lots and only three has met the reserve price so far, some will not be listed until the end of November though.


----------



## Nahreen

Oh your things are auctioned now. How exciting and nervous it must be for you. I hope they sell.


----------



## Elliespurse

It's a bit nervous, I think the reserve is too high on some items. Perhaps there are last minute bids though.


----------



## Nahreen

Good luck Ellie at the auctions. Next Friday, I will go to the Seychelles. So looking forward but today I woke up with a sore throat, hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Wow, Seychelles!!  That sounds amazing, I hope you'll get better until next Friday.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. It was such a long time since we planned and booked the trip it is amazing it is finally time to go. Tomorrow we need to pack and do laundry.


----------



## Elliespurse

^it's the right time now to get away too.


----------



## Nahreen

It will be good since I only had two weeks in the summer and a lot of that time DH was injured from falling from the ladder.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes the ladder accident. It's nice to spread out the vacation and have some now though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen. I got this mirror at Svenskt Tenn, it's convex


----------



## Nahreen

Nice Ellie. The image seems to get rounded


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's funny to look in :giggles:


----------



## Serva1

Hi, guess I belong here but don't want to intrude...just read the tread and want to contribute. I'm picking up my B35 from the H store in Stm next week and I didn't pay anything when ordering the bag.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Hi, guess I belong here but don't want to intrude...just read the tread and want to contribute. I'm picking up my B35 from the H store in Stm next week and I didn't pay anything when ordering the bag.



Welcome Serva. How exciting for you with your new bag. Please post pics. How long did you have to wait? The wait list is closed for now but I hope they'll open it after X-mas.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen, yes the waitlist is closed but hopefully opened in Jan (or after Christmas?). I would love to place a new order for a B30. I waited 1 yr and 10 months. Will definitely post a pic here. Congrats on your beautiful Lady Dior, it's stunning!!!&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Nahreen, yes the waitlist is closed but hopefully opened in Jan (or after Christmas?). I would love to place a new order for a B30. I waited 1 yr and 10 months. Will definitely post a pic here. Congrats on your beautiful Lady Dior, it's stunning!!!&#128516;



Thanks Serva. I am not completely sure what to order. When I visited H in Copenhagen In September, I sat down with an SA and talked about models, leather etc. We landed on 25 Kelly Sellier in Epsom. On Monday when I visited H in STH and talked to an SA about this bag and she recommended something else instead. She said that the bag I wanted was hard to get into. She suggested 25 Kelly Retourne in Veau Togo. However, I do like the stiching on the outside on the Sellier. So the question is if it's the epsom that makes it rigid or the model?


----------



## Serva1

I understand your dilemma Nahreen and I was also a bit confused when I ordered my B. I was torn between B30 or B35 and originally I fell in love with the classic etoupe in togo but changed my mind and wanted the Gris T. However I have after ordering my B bought 2 designerbags in this colour so I'm happy I get a B35 in etoupe because it's a classic colour and goes well all year around here in Scandinavia. Gris T is currently unavailable and you don't find it in the leather samples. Will comment your suggested K bag after investigating a bit&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Looking forward to your input on the Kelly.


----------



## Serva1

Epsom is a very stiff type of leather, very cratch resistant and durable. Most of my H slgs are epsom (cardcases, a belt etc). To be honest, I don't like this leather type very much, neither the grain or the feel of it. To me it's very " plastic". It works just fine in those slgs that need a more durable material. If you want the K to keep its shape, I prefer constructed bags, then because you are looking for a K25 I don't think there will be problems with wrinkles or sagging if you choose togo. I hesitated between B30 and B35 because I was worrying about sagging but couldn't choose epsom because I also want to enjoy the feel of the bag.


----------



## Serva1

I don't know the difference between K sellier and retourne, perhaps you can educate me?&#128516; Have been looking at pics but cannot see any difference in model...If you choose epsom for your K25 your bag will certainly be very rigid because both the size, style and type of leather will support the bag.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I don't know the difference between K sellier and retourne, perhaps you can educate me?&#128516; Have been looking at pics but cannot see any difference in model...If you choose epsom for your K25 your bag will certainly be very rigid because both the size, style and type of leather will support the bag.



I think it has to do with the stiching. On the Sellier you can see the stiching around the bag. It makes the edges (back and front sewn together with the sides) of the leather look straight whereas the edges on the Retourne are rounded because the stiching is on the inside. 

I like a more structured look of the Sellier but perhaps go with a softer leather. However, I do not like slouchy. Posting some pics I found here.


----------



## Serva1

When looking at the pics I understand completely what you are talking about. The sellier looks much much better. Interesting to see what you deside&#128516;

Fortunately you still have time to investigate. I will look at the leather samples next week and hope to place an order for my next bag soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning, going to Sthm tomorrow and hopefully not a rainy day...Planning to start with a snack at Wienercaféet, then Ladurée, NK Hermès and perhaps even Svenskt Tenn. Depends how much time I manage to spend at H.


----------



## Serva1

I have a convex mirror too but it's nothing fancy like Ellie's ST.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ah, a convex mirror! That looks nice.

Have a nice time in Sthlm tomorrow and congrats in advance on the bag!


----------



## Serva1

There is construction going on next door and I wish they would inform what's going on....and how long it takes.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  feels great to get away from this building site and will post pics when I get back. Wondering which little bag to take with me because I want it to fit inside the Birkin.


----------



## Serva1

My options... the mini is small and lightweight, so probably the mini.


----------



## Serva1

The only thing is that the mini has small black Swarowski blingblings and it's usually not a daytime purse for me. But still, it's so lightweight and of course it's not often I pick up a H bag


----------



## Elliespurse

I usually carry a smaller bag when going to Sthlm, the mini looks nice.

They are only doing building work during daytime, or evenings too?


----------



## Serva1

Fortunately only daytime. Perhaps it's a roof problem, a lot of rain lately...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2380323
> 
> My options... the mini is small and lightweight, so probably the mini.



I prefer the black one , but both are lovely,


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I think it has to do with the stiching. On the Sellier you can see the stiching around the bag. It makes the edges (back and front sewn together with the sides) of the leather look straight whereas the edges on the Retourne are rounded because the stiching is on the inside.
> 
> I like a more structured look of the Sellier but perhaps go with a softer leather. However, I do not like slouchy. Posting some pics I found here.
> 
> View attachment 2379514
> View attachment 2379515



I prefer the Sellier too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Good luck Ellie at the auctions. Next Friday, I will go to the Seychelles. So looking forward but today I woke up with a sore throat, hope it gets better soon.



Exciting!

Have fun!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 

Which bag did you take to STH Servan? Are you satisfied with your B?

I still have not been to Laudere and tried macaroons, I forgot all about it. 

I'm packing for my trip, so far I've taken out 7 pairs of shoes, mainly sandals in different colours.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Which bag did you take to STH Servan? Are you satisfied with your B?
> 
> I still have not been to Laudere and tried macaroons, I forgot all about it.
> 
> I'm packing for my trip, so far I've taken out 7 pairs of shoes, mainly sandals in different colours.





What a pity you did not try the macarons. Maybe next time.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> What a pity you did not try the macarons. Maybe next time.



Any visits to NS lately? I was there last Monday, lots of new goods but I did not buy anything. It wad so great to walk around empty stores, I was more or less alone.


----------



## Serva1

My beautiful B35 &#10084;&#65039; in etoupe is finally home. I have a weakness for Hermès and caramel macaroons from Ladurée. The macaroons look good with the bag. I love how a new B smells, divine, would love to have this scent in a bottle


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, Blueberry & Nahreen&#10084;&#65039;

Took the mini because I put it inside the B amd it fits better than the larger cream coloured Chanel. Also the weather in Sthlm was a questionmark so I decided to wear black, not my cream cashmere coat. 

I had breakfast at Wiener caféet, as good as last week, and then I went to Ladurée and finally NK Hermès. Today was just a very short daytrip, I only wanted to pick up my regal bag and then straight home.


----------



## Serva1

Now I'm so exhausted because of all the exitement that I only want a cup of good tea and a couple of those addictive caramels...

Wish you Nahreen a wonderful relaxing vacation in paradise&#10084;&#65039; I'm so envious that you get to wear beautiful sandals and I have to wear wellies &#128166;


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - Congrats on your gorgeous bag!!  It's exactly the color and hardware I would choose myself!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  I'm all smiles and etoupe in phw is a great classic H bag. Some people prefer it with ghw but since I'm more into platinum & white gold jewellery, phw was the only choice. Etoupe is a very strange colour because there is a grey undertone but it's also brownish.

I originally wanted Gris T but I already have 2 bags with that shade so etoupe is just perfect. Hermès is very addictive, I just carried this beauty home and I'm already planning my second H bag....


----------



## Serva1

I wanted to buy some tea at Svenskt Tenn today and check if they have a pretty thing I once saw for umbrellas. I love umbrellas but hate rain (sounds very contradictional)...I spent so much time at Hermès so I never made it to ST. Perfect excuse to plan a trip to Sthlm again...and the H store&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

I prefer phw too. I think it's addictive with the quality of a well made bag, was it a B30 you are thinking about next?


ETA: I have to check out the umbrellas at Svenskt Tenn?


----------



## Serva1

ST had a pretty umbrella stand, a tall cylinder shape thing where one can put the umbrellas. My other option is a Chinese porslin thing or something antique. 

Next bag could be either a new B35 or a sporty Kelly R with straps because even if I usually love handheld bags I kind of like the thought of a relaxed modern look. My Céline contact has ordered 2 exotic nanos from the Summer 2014 collection and I get to choose one when they arrive to the store. 

My only question with the Kelly is how to carry it in a relaxed fashion.

I still love classic, even conservative, bags but I also have more modern cut clothes in my wardrobe that look good with modern looking bags (but of course B goes with everything). 

I'm planning to go to Paris in May and hope to buy either an exotic H or Dior bag.


----------



## Serva1

After 40 yrs when I perhaps use a rollator I can still enjoy my Kelly R because it has a strap&#128516;

I like the idea of changing the look of a bag and the Kelly R can be a crossbody as well as a handheld bag for a more formal look.


----------



## Elliespurse

I think right now a Kelly would look great and modern but looking back twenty years I think the style looked more mature? An alternative would be the Kelly Sport(?) below I took a pic of in the Hermes window at Siam Paragon, Bangkok. Gorgeous exotic too.


----------



## Serva1

I agree completely with you. I'm still so happy about my Birkin that I have to investigate and really think what to get next. You are also right about falling in love with quality and the thing that really makes H unique and desirable is the handicraft. One artisan has made my bag from start to finish. Such craftmanship and I love the white stiches that clearly are handmade. 

Beautiful exotic H &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

The hw for H bags is made in Switzerland, leather i Italy, but all bags are handmade in France. I love the idea that Hermès is traditional and only the best materials/knowhow is acceptable.


----------



## Serva1

I will probably have H dreams tonight


----------



## Nahreen

Good evening.

Serva: Congratulations to your beautiful B bag. Those macaroons looks yummy too. Do uou already have an exotic bag? If not, it might be a nice addition to your wardrobe. Too bad the crocs are so expensive. Even the tiny ones can cost 100 000 kr. 

Ellie: How did your auction items go?

I'm busy packing and organizing everything at home. My uncle will put up the new wallpaper when we are away. Then when I get home, I can finally get my room ready withthe furniture. Still waiting for some items to get delivered.


----------



## Serva1

Hi Nahreen, great to hear from you before your trip. Hope you have a lot of fun at the S.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes I think craftsmanship and tradition like Hermes is rare. I have one bag, wallet, pouches and cashmere from Loro Piana and I enjoyed this old brand until they sold the company to LVMH this summer..


ETA: Nahreen, the auctions end tomorrow but they are bidding so we'll see, they will go on a second auction round if they don't sell.


----------



## Serva1

I have exotic bags, for example Céline, LV and Ferragamo. I used to have 2 LV Ludlow wallets ( discontinued) in shiny croc and another in lizzard but I gave them away. The croc was really bad quality and didn't age well. There are only a few LV leather items I still love and use. I tend to give away things that nolonger work for me. My favorite LV is my Alma in Nomade. My most expensive LV bag is my Artsy in navy python. 

I have a thing for exotics...


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes I think craftsmanship and tradition like Hermes is rare. I have one bag, wallet, pouches and cashmere from Loro Piana and I enjoyed this old brand until they sold the company to LVMH this summer..
> 
> 
> ETA: Nahreen, the auctions end tomorrow but they are bidding so we'll see, they will go on a second auction round if they don't sell.



Ellie, Is there something wrong with LVMH? Do you think the quality will decline in the Lorna P brand?


----------



## Serva1

I hope LVMH never buys Hermès. I have to decide if I will place an order at LV Paris for an ostrich Alma because I feel more loyal to H now and would rather support their business. Still, many of my other favorite brands belong to LVMH...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva: How do you store your exotics? Should they be stored in the dust bag? Are they sensitive to rain or cold weather? 

Dior have nice exotics. I was sent several pics from customer service on python LD bags but I wanted a bright coloured one. There was one in beautiful light pink, grading nicely towards grey-white.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, there's nothing wrong with LVMH but they are more commercial. In Loro Piana's case it was perhaps necessary in the long term to be in a larger concern.


----------



## Serva1

I store my exotics in dustbags. My walk in closet is not hot. 

Hot humid climate is worst for python, that can be sensitive and Zi baby my pythons. Both ostrich and lizzard are very durable. My favorite exotic at the moment is ostrich. I love the feel of the leather. 

Cold is ok for python, makes scales go down. All leather items live. I don't use my exotics when snow because it doesn't feel right. 

Rain and moist weather is not good for my exotics.

So tired after today's exitement, going to bed with a book and having sweet H dreams  

Enjoyed chatting with you tonight Ellie&Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

I was shown a reserved Lady Dior in emerald ostrich last May in Rome. It was gorgeous and I will probably look at some in Paris. In Rome they only get one ostrich at a time so less to choose from. Lizzard could be great too.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  a lot of paperwork today so no fun but taking it easy because yesterday was such a blast


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it sounded you had a great time yesterday.


----------



## appletart

hellooo. this rainy weather is so tiring.
i want to wear my new bag but i cant seem to find apple garde or a shop that ships to sweden. does anyone of you know where i can get hold of any water protective spray that works on vachetta leather in sweden? (or europe.. better yet stockholm but i can only dream..)


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello appletart, perhaps Collonil would work, they sell it in Mulberry stores for protecting their bags. Yes rainy weather is tiring.


----------



## appletart

ah ellie!! thank you  called the store in nk and they had it so ill get it today.
id looove to stop worrying about weather and stains.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I was shown a reserved Lady Dior in emerald ostrich last May in Rome. It was gorgeous and I will probably look at some in Paris. In Rome they only get one ostrich at a time so less to choose from. Lizzard could be great too.



Ostrich is nice. They can arrange for one to be sent to you. They are 7000 euro for medium.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Went to get my hair cut today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, have you finished packing?


----------



## Nahreen

Nearly.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Exiting!

One low priced item sold today, I get 325kr payed out in 40 days unless the buyer uses the 14 days free return..


----------



## Serva1

Evening  
Yes Nahreen, the green ostrich medium Lady Dior was 7000 in Rome at the end of May 2013. The quality of the leather was superb. 

I saw som poor quality ostrich at Mulberry, would never buy that. At Prada on Birger Jarlsgatan they had 3 different special colour ostrich bags, especially made for the opening of the Sthlm store. Nice thought but I have never liked Prada because the big triangle logo is so disturbing and I would rather put that money on a really special bag. 

Hope the auction goes well for you Ellie. It's always good yo get rid off excess stuff 

Went to LV and ordered a book. Still tired about yesterday's exitement...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning

Exciting Ellie. Hope your other items sell as well. 

I believe Dior had quite a few ostrich bags left in September. They wrote to me of some of the colours they had. In the end I went for the python. I was going to do a SO on an ostrich but it could only be made in large and I don't want a large ostrich bag. A medium is enough in that type of skin for me. Besides I'm not sure if large at all is a good size for me in LD. I am quite small (1.52). I bought a Bayswater to use as hand luggage when travelling with a computer and it looks enormous next to me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen. Thanks, 6 more items sold yesterday and I get about 22k in a couple of weeks. 4 items were unsold though.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie & Nahreen
Great news, Ellie, congrats!!!

Yes the medium is a good size for me too in that model. I'm 1.68. I use the Mulberry Bays as a weekend bag when I go to the countryhouse. I have a white one with crocprint and even if I nowadays dislike "prints" ( prefere the real thing) I still use that bag because I like the colour and the interior lining. 

Bought a nice big canvasbag at Svenskt Tenn to use as a weekendbag in autumn. 

Are you planning to buy something from ST Ellie? They have lovely furniture &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva. Thanks! Yes I ordered an easy chair with foot stool in "rotting" at ST when I was there a couple of weeks ago. Hopefully I'll get it delivered before the end of the year. I love ST and I have a sofa I got from them eight years ago.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Time for bed, have to get up early to go to Arlanda. 

Congratulations to so many of your items being sold Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
I'm craving this morning breakfast at Wiener caféet. They have divine "ostfralla", the bread is soooo good. When I know which leather and colour to choose for my next bag, I will book a trip, probably next month.


----------



## Serva1

ST has lovely armchairs with foot stools. My BF just bought one and it's so comfy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes ST furniture are comfy.

Nahreen - Have a lovely vacation!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, What bag/bags are you craving? or are you "nesting" , meaning that you concentrate on beautiful new furniture etc for your home? 

I have started to get interested in the Kelly Retourne with strap because it looks very casual when a crossbody bag and more formal/ evening bag when handheld. I'm thinking about a 28cm but could also make a 32 cm work. I'm also getting an exotic Céline from the summer 2014 collection, not yet available...Then a colourful Birkin and ostrich Lady Dior or Alma is on my wishlist too.


----------



## Serva1

I love lamps and light is so important in winter darkness. Here in the north we have long periods of dark nights and I burn a lot of candles to fight the gloominess.What is your favorite interior design thing that you always keep looking for/ follow latest designs?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening Serva, that is a beautiful lamp! I had a lot of small lamps with ST shades in the interior, right now Bukowskis removed most of the furniture and I'm starting over with almost empty spaces. I have perhaps twelve years to retirement and I see this as a great opportunity to redo the interior for the future. I'd like to get mostly ST furniture though. I enjoy my bags right now.

Your plans for the bags sounds great and the Kelly with a thick strap would be very versatile for both casual and formal occasions.


----------



## Serva1

ST is timeless, keep the value and I love the quality. I have a lot of inherited paintings, mostly enjoyable but also stuff I don't enjoy/use so much. Every time I clear out stuff feels great. Inherited things can be a burden too. You inspire me


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes right now I feel less is more, I also had a lot of items in storage I've cleaned out.

I've been thinking about a ST dinner table with this Josef Frank table lamp for next year


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie the ST lamp looks gorgeous, very oriental. I love the quality of the brass. This lamp would look good with my Chinese style furniture in the hallway.

I have a busy day today because I have to get some paperwork done in order to spend Mon-Wed at the countryhouse. We are redoing the big guesthouse and workers arrive on Monday morning. 

Exiting to see what other pieces you are contemplating. I have a lot of mahogny in my home and for example a 2,5m long sailfish on the wall so the style is very a Carribean colonial.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the work at the countryhouse sounds great.

I want new wallpaper for the kitchen but it depends on how the December auctions goes (some items may be unsold).


----------



## Serva1

I keep fingers crossed that the auctions go well. It's very ecofriendly to try to find a new home for things that are nolonger needed. Internet has made this so much easier 

Wallpaper in kitchen sounds lovely. Makes the space more cozy than paint. My favorites are Morris wallpapers (not only the classics but more decorative pieces with lot of details) and some Italian designers and gustavian more colourful pieces. Not a fan of Tricia Guild and Laura Ashley styles.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks, I hope it goes well.

I have not decided on the wallpaper yet, I have done plain one color without pattern in the other rooms. I did Designers Guild fabrics on the chairs though, it's perhaps easier to re-decorate with colors and patterns on furniture than the walls. Pic below from ST with the table and chairs I'm thinking about and perhaps the green wall color.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just looked at Morris wallpapers on their website, they are classics. ST also has some wallpapers and I think Josef Frank was inspired a bit by Morris type wallpapers when he did the patterns?


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, I also began my day by browsing at ST webpage. I didn't know they also make wallpapers. I definitely agree, JFrank was inspired by Morris but the colour combinations are more rich and vibrant. I have a lot of Morris textiles at the countryhouse. They fit perfectly with old handshaped timber loggs. 

I love JF though, the roaring 20s designs are my favorites. In art deco ancient classic designs meet modern clean lines with a twist. 

The big guesthouse will be a colourmix of black, white and grey, you know how the wood turns grey when floating around in the sea a long time...The contrast will not be so obvious because I will probably use sandpaper and painting styles that give an old finish. This project will take a long time but will be finished by the end of summer. During the winter months I have time to look at furniture and colour palettes.


----------



## Serva1

The ST mahogny table and chairs look very nice in your pic. I like the shape of the legs and hope they are comfy to use. My mahogny pieces are very delicate and heavy. 

I have pink DGuild folding curtains in the kitchen where there are 2 windows the same size.


----------



## Elliespurse

I think your country house looks great with Morris textiles, and the guest house project sounds amazing. Your Designers Guild curtain looks nice, I like that they have such a variety of patterns and colors.

ST also has dinner table chairs that perhaps are more comfortable but right now I like the mixed materials (mahogany and rotting) more, it looks so light and airy. Right now I want to have a minimalistic interior, with just a few quality furniture and the pillow colors/patterns below.


----------



## Serva1

I love the yellow pillow , the other one is more retro and goes well with the style of the dinnertable and chairs. Yellow has a lot of energy and I use orange as an accent colours at times. The yellow pillow looks like linen, I loooove linen, both in summer clothing and in curtains. At the countryhouse the curtains are either linen or cotton, in town more silk, except for the kitchen folding curtains, because silk is really not practical in the kitchen.


----------



## Serva1

Your home will be lovely when decorated and the ST pieces will stand out when you don´t have too much stuff around. I hope you get a nice discount 

I only have the weekend bag "Under ekvatorn" , which I already packed since I leave on Monday. I found a pic of the canvas bag with black cloth and colourful prints at the ST webpage but have to figure out how to post pics from the internet. I´m such a newbie here...and not so good with computers. It´s facinating that we have both been members since 2009 but you have so many more posts 

I have been a little clumsy today...broke one of my favourite English willow style (blue and white china) cups and got latte all over the kitchen stone floor...and of course this happened after my cleaning session so I had to take out the gloves and wipe the floor again. I also used my steam mop to get the milk residues from the tiles. It such a handy tool and good for wooden floors too.


----------



## Elliespurse

I love the fabric on yellow pillow too, it has a structure. I choose the same for the arm chair cushions I ordered but in dark green, the chair & foot stool are in rotting with removable cushions.

ETA: I'm sorry about the china accident.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I think it will be nice with the ST items. I have to be flexible though, if some auction lots are unsold I'll take them back and tries next year again. Some ST items will have to wait then.


----------



## Serva1

Clumsy me...I have had those cups for a long time and haven´t seen them for years anywhere so if I want to replace the broken one I probably need to make a trip to London...but I have learnt to "give up things" and of course if one of my favourite bags would had some kind of accident then I would be really sad, but this was just a cup and I´m grateful I still have 3 left. They are my favourite everyday cups. Funny how attached one can be to everyday things. The latte just tastes so much better in those cups. At breakfast I have the French style "bowl" because I´m probably so tired in the morning that I could not manage a cup, but during the day I enjoy a cup and in the evening my tea. 

I think dark green looks great with your mahony pieces, it´s also a very practical colour. Do you want to create a certain period of time (50s or 60s) in your interior design or just go with what looks good in your eyes? 

I have friends that have a very gustavian home, a lot of 18th century antiques. I used to admire that style and still love antiques, but nowadays I like comfort, both in clothes and furniture. What feels good is good...and then it´s just to choose the right colour. Of course the design also matters because it has to please the eye.

Your style will be quite coherent, the rooms will connect good to eachother. Makes the area peaceful. I like when pillows are structured and fluffy. The yellow one is really my favourite, though I realize the retro goes very well with your chosen furniture. It´s great to play with interior design and my fingers really itched when I browsed the ST site. Their sofas and armchairs are divine!


----------



## Serva1

My friend just ordered 22m ST cloth for her old ST sofa and in the end it would have cost less to buy a new one than to refurbish the old one.


----------



## Serva1

I have to investigate how to post more advanced replies with attachments. I usually just use my iphone but now I´m on the computer. It´s funny how PF can motivate me to upgrade my computer skills


----------



## Elliespurse

I hope you finds a replacement cup in the future. I think many of the ST pieces goes very well together and could give a different look depending on the fabrics. I haven't decided if I want patterned fabrics for the curtains yet. I had more 18th century items before and it worked surprisingly well with my white ST sofa.

That's a lot of fabrics for your friends sofa!

ETA: I just checked my control panel and I have uploaded 3,306 attachments since 2009 ush:


----------



## Serva1

OMG a lot of attatchments but they speak more than words and until I manage to upload I only have words...and a lot of them....


----------



## Serva1

Morning, grey rainy weather but enjoying the peaceful countryside. Just lit the open fireplace and feeling cozy with my big Balmuir cashmere blanket. Put peanuts outside for the birds and feels wonderful not to have to do anything more demanding than read a book...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds wonderful with a lit fireplace at the country house.


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie  and forgot to mention that I'm having tea too so really cozy staying inside, enjoying the lakeview and nature. Wish I could stay here longer than 3 days...but I still have to work more than 20 yrs before retirement


----------



## Elliespurse

That's nice, the autumn is lovely in the countryside.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Any visits to NS lately? I was there last Monday, lots of new goods but I did not buy anything. It wad so great to walk around empty stores, I was more or less alone.



No. But I never buy anything there at full price as their prices are much higher than in the UK or many other countries.


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone here like Pukka teas?


----------



## Serva1

I haven't tried them yet. I just googled and I have detox and coffeinfree herbal  teabags of another brand that I sometimes enjoy in the evening or when I have a cold. I like the fact that Pukka teas are organic. Will try next time when I need to buy herbal teas.


----------



## Serva1

Went to a local interior decorating store and found this qute "pall" in teak. The colours and old paint style work with the almost 100yr old loggs here at the countryhouse. I will use it as a sidetable. Very heavy and will order a piece of glass that exactly fits the top and let them polish the sides of the glass for a more finished look.


----------



## Serva1

I remember seeing this type of furniture at Boknäs but they had mostly big pieces and I didn't like them so much. There are only old "allmoge" style of furniture here and tapestries. I want to keep it that way, the time stands still. The big guesthouse will be a completely different world. Leather sofa with "divan" modern lamps etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sidetable will be nice, looking at the finish and layers of paint is like reading a book.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, yes it's a small experiment and if it doesn't work as a sidetable, then it can become an ordinary "pall" again &#128516; and I will move it somewhere else, like the sauna...


----------



## Serva1

I have spent too much time browsing at the ST webpage, thanks to you Ellie &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; and now I'm craving for ST folding curtains for the guesthouse project. It will cost a fortune and at the moment I have those classic blue&white Hästens, love the thickness of the fabric but getting a bit tired of the pattern...


----------



## Elliespurse

^ They have some nice fabrics.


----------



## appletart

Blueberry12 said:


> Anyone here like Pukka teas?


I  pukka teas! Golden chamomile(chamomile&vanilla) is my fav. with some honey
ellie thank you again so much , the collonil waterspray works great. New vachetta in the rain today = no watermarks at all!!


----------



## Blueberry12

appletart said:


> I  *pukka teas*! Golden chamomile(chamomile&vanilla) is my fav. with some honey
> ellie thank you again so much , the collonil waterspray works great. New vachetta in the rain today = no watermarks at all!!



I like the detox one the most.


----------



## Elliespurse

*appletart* -  for the Collonil!


----------



## Blueberry12

How many of you has Lizard shoes & Bags?

Lizard skin is my fave material.

( poor lizards. ;( )


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> How many of you has Lizard shoes & Bags?
> 
> No lizzie shoes & bags, yet. Some python shoes & bags and other exotics.
> 
> I had a lizzard LV Ludlow wallet in navy blue, but gave it away. It was very durable and comfy to use, didn't have to baby it like my pythons.
> 
> Lizzard has smaller scales than python and I think the scales don't live as much. The LV Ludlow was smooth, no scales damaged.
> 
> My favorite exotic is ostrich but I hope to find a nice lizzie, perhaps a Lady Dior?  At the moment I'm fine with my pythons and the last one will probably be a Céline nano from the summer 2014 collection. My SA has also ordered for me a Céline mini in lizard ( the panel is lizard, the wings, sides and handle is calfskin) from the winter 2013 collection but it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> Hermès has lovely lizzard too but I will probably go for ostrich. Depends what they offer.
> 
> What lizzard shoes & bags do you have? I don't know so many brands that can offer lizzard.


----------



## Serva1

I love ostrich because it's not endangered and it's very ecological to use the entire bird, meat, feathers, distinctive skin and even claws (Céline makes bags and leather accessories from ostrich feet).

The leather is durable, feels great and the bags keep their shape. I also like the pattern. I love birds and ostrich feels so me right now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## appletart

Morning bags made out of ostrich feet? Sounds interesting, and a bit creepy.


----------



## Serva1

appletart said:


> Morning bags made out of ostrich feet? Sounds interesting, and a bit creepy.



Agree, I tried a Céline bracelet but decided it was not my thing, the thickness of the design and brass lock were too masculine for my small hand. I like my Kelly double straps. 

The pattern is actually really pretty, rectangulars, a bit like croc.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  still at the countryhouse. The builders just finished demolishing the old roof of the guesthouse. Amazed how quickly they managed to do the work, but afraid my blueberry bushes took a severe blow &#128561; because they didn't at all look where they threw the stuff. 

Keeping calm and trying to focus on thinking about the finished job and those lovely linen ST curtains...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning appletart and Serva, great progress on the guesthouse!


----------



## Serva1

Evening, just came home from the countryside. Love to live both country and citylife. Such different worlds.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, lovely sunrise, looks like no rain today so going to choose one of my nicer handbags to carry


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## appletart

Morning!! Fridayyy, sunny, lovely autumn leaves everywhere


----------



## Serva1

Morning appletart, yes finally Friday!!!No leaves here anymore, just a lot of cars (straffic jam) but fortunately I'm in no hurry and good music on the radio


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Greetings from Praslin. Beautiful island with lovely beaches. There are mini lizards here. I think you'd need a thousand or more to make a bag. There is one neon green one but it is only 4 cm long. 

Been snorkeling and seen lots of exotic fish. Used my new Hermes sun hat for the first time.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen  sounds like you are really enjoying your vacation, perhaps the lizzies can be made to a wallet if not a bag &#128516;&#128516;. Have a great time and enjoy the sun so that you can cope with the long winter and darkness.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it sounds amazing with beaches on an island!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; have to confess I would love to trade places with Nahreen and the Hermès sunhat sounds gorgeous too....


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Blueberry12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you has Lizard shoes & Bags?
> 
> No lizzie shoes & bags, yet. Some python shoes & bags and other exotics.
> 
> I had a lizzard LV Ludlow wallet in navy blue, but gave it away. It was very durable and comfy to use, didn't have to baby it like my pythons.
> 
> Lizzard has smaller scales than python and I think the scales don't live as much. The LV Ludlow was smooth, no scales damaged.
> 
> My favorite exotic is ostrich but I hope to find a nice lizzie, perhaps a Lady Dior?  At the moment I'm fine with my pythons and the last one will probably be a Céline nano from the summer 2014 collection. My SA has also ordered for me a Céline mini in lizard ( the panel is lizard, the wings, sides and handle is calfskin) from the winter 2013 collection but it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> Hermès has lovely lizzard too but I will probably go for ostrich. Depends what they offer.
> 
> What lizzard shoes & bags do you have? I don't know so many brands that can offer lizzard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mosty Python bags & shoes , but I like the scales of the Lizard skin.
> 
> I have 1 lizard minibag and 1 pair of shoes.
> 
> I also have a Karung bag , it's also a kind of Lizard.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blueberry12

Pix :


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Our last day at Praslin then we go to Mahe for our last 3 days. We only get 1 h complimentary internet per day and I've actually not used it until yesterday. I needed to do some more research on Mahe and what to do there.

Blueberry: beautiful items.

I'll post picture of the green lizard. A wallet in that colour would be wonderful and eye catching.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it sounds wonderful and I'm looking forward to the lizard pic.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, Blueberry & Ellie

Lovely Lizard collection Blueberry  the Ferragamo classic Kelly style eveningbag i absolutely gorgeous, I love Ferragamo &#10084;&#65039; would like to find an exotic vintage piece in this style some day. I never buy preowned pieces but have seen beautiful croc bags in this style that would be wonderful to have.

Thank you for posting pics, so nice to admire your items. 

Today the wind is strong here by the sea and same gray sky as yesterday. 

I'm happy you enjoy your vacation Nahreen and hope to catch a glimpse of the little green jewel on 4 legs  Must be fun to be able to wear lovely summer dresses and dress up for the evening. I'm still dreaming of your H summerhat &#10084;&#65039;

Hope Ellie has got good news about the auction &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

My LV Artsy and Tod's shoes in python


----------



## Serva1

Little pink lizzie to brighten the day &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

So happy I found these Alexander Birman shoes to match my python Céline Trapeze


----------



## Serva1

Do you condition yor exotics? I only use the Collonil Exotic spray for the shoes.


----------



## Serva1

Appletart, what kind of bags do you like?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous Artsy and shoes 

Edit: The Trapeze and shoes are gorgeous too!

For the auctions 4 of 15 items are unsold so far, but I'm waiting for those 4 to come online for another auction round. In December five more items will be on auction though.


----------



## Serva1

Congratulations Ellie!!!Great achievement and let's hope the rest are sold in December. There is always a demand for good quality furniture.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks Serva, I'm happy so far.


----------



## Serva1

&#128516; Thank you Ellie. 

My all time favorite bag is the Alma in nomade, it's just so me and the bag gets more beautiful with age. Love the patina and would love to have more bags in natural calfskin


----------



## Serva1

Ellie, how has your beautiful Speedy aged?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Your Nomade Alma is gorgeous! I'm using my Nomade desk agenda at work every day (pic below).

My Speedy is still pale but is starting to get a beautiful patina.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely Nomade collection Ellie!!!So exiting to see this because I love the leather and this style is something we both like. Did know they make agendas but this is the first time I see such a collection of nomade leather items &#128516; Thank you for posting this pic!!!


----------



## Serva1

And honestly, among all my Alexander Wang, Céline, Chanel, Fendi, Ferragamo, Hermès, LVs,  Mulberry bags etc. I love my Alma nomade most &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Hope my other bags don't feel offended &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

The Nomade leather is lovely. I got the desk agenda and key holder at LV Bangkok and they had medium agenda, A4 binder and other items too (pic below from LV Bangkok).





Here's a pic while waiting for the receipt.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie for posting lovely pics. Such a good selection of nomade leather and first time I see the Lockit!!!What a wonderful shopping experience in Bangkok &#128516;


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. Our last day at Praslin then we go to Mahe for our last 3 days. We only get 1 h complimentary internet per day and I've actually not used it until yesterday. I needed to do some more research on Mahe and what to do there.
> 
> *Blueberry: beautiful items.
> *
> I'll post picture of the green lizard. A wallet in that colour would be wonderful and eye catching.



Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Do you condition yor exotics? I only use the Collonil Exotic spray for the shoes.
> View attachment 2393977



I use DYO.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2393976
> 
> So happy I found these Alexander Birman shoes to match my python Céline Trapeze



Lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2393974
> 
> Little pink lizzie to brighten the day &#10084;&#65039;





Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2393973
> 
> My LV Artsy and Tod's shoes in python



Very beautiful items!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning Nahreen, Blueberry & Ellie
> 
> Lovely Lizard collection Blueberry  the Ferragamo classic Kelly style eveningbag i absolutely gorgeous, I love Ferragamo &#10084;&#65039; would like to find an exotic vintage piece in this style some day. I never buy preowned pieces but have seen beautiful croc bags in this style that would be wonderful to have.
> 
> Thank you for posting pics, so nice to admire your items.
> 
> Today the wind is strong here by the sea and same gray sky as yesterday.
> 
> I'm happy you enjoy your vacation Nahreen and hope to catch a glimpse of the little green jewel on 4 legs  Must be fun to be able to wear lovely summer dresses and dress up for the evening. I'm still dreaming of your H summerhat &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Hope Ellie has got good news about the auction &#55357;&#56836;






Thank you!




This Vintage Ferragamo is very pretty:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Salvat...423?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4615364347


----------



## Serva1

Evening all 
Lovely Ferragamo eveningbag, thank you for posting Blueberry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some more exotics I own:





Vintage Louboutin Evening bag.







Jimmy Choo Watersnake and Eel Rosie Bag







 Python Choo


----------



## Blueberry12

Louboutin's :



















Miu Miu :


----------



## Serva1

Always fun to look at exotic pics &#128516; Thank you for posting Blueberry. 

It's kind of funny that we Scandinavian girls like all sorts of exotics despite our long winter and nonexotic enviroment.


----------



## Serva1

I love shoes, also heels, but I'm more comfortable in ballerinas and other flats. Really lovely shoes, Blueberry, and those Miu Miu python ballerinas look really comfy &#128516;

Thank you for posting such stunning pics!!!Exotic heels are very powerful&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone, enjoying a beautiful sunrise. In cold weather the sky is orangered, something this pic cannot truthfully show. This is my favorite view when sipping my morning latte.


----------



## Serva1

Another try...the colder it gets the more beautiful the sky is, like on fire.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, having a peaceful moment early in the morning gives me a lot of energy for my work and I'm a much nicer person at the office &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

I think the Scandinavian light is really beautiful in the winter months. I have to remember to take more pics now.

Edit: You should post one of those pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/the-random-picture-thread-717335.html


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, will post there when I get a better pic and the weather is colder&#128516;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I love shoes, also heels, but I'm more comfortable in ballerinas and other flats. Really lovely shoes, Blueberry, and those Miu Miu python ballerinas look really comfy &#128516;
> 
> Thank you for posting such stunning pics!!!Exotic heels are very powerful&#128516;


----------



## appletart

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2393976
> 
> So happy I found these Alexander Birman shoes to match my python Céline Trapeze


Beautiful trapeze!
I love the chic and classic look of the alma. Have it in mono pm but dreaming about it in black epi. But im young so i have plently of time to build up a lovely collection


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516;
Thank you Appletart, you have time to collect more bags. I have bought so far 5 bags this year, all LVs, as presents to others and 5 bags for myself (only 1 LV). Pretty happy with my current collection but still missing a few classics. 

The Mono Alma is a true classic. Coco Chanel had one! Going to pick up a book at LV tomorrow about classic city bags. Hope I learn something new about my favorite bag&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Good morning &#128516;
Today I amused myself by picking out all my bags from boxes and taking a family picture. The mirror in the guest bedroom works almost as a frame&#128516;No eveningbags included. 

I would never post my collection elsewhere, it's too personal. You probably cannot see all the bags clearly and I didn't make an effort to arrange them according to colour or designer.

The point is, I wanted to count how many I have and since I rotate them according to season, outfits& occasions, I frankly didn't have a clue how many I have...

The number is 25. Decided I want to have no more than 30 bags and will give away some that I don't use. 

After a quick count I found out that at the moment 15 bags I like very much, but could easily downsize by 10. In the past I have given away many bags and also buy them as gifts. It's nice to give bags as presents. 

In future I think I will probably go for "less is more", meaning more expensive bags and not so many. 

How do you see your collection of bags?


----------



## Serva1

I probably have been inspired by Ellie and need to clear out stuff, starting with my bags...&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous collection  it's great colors too. I love the ostrich Sofia, btw what's the bag to the left of this?


----------



## appletart

Nice collection  I see it the same way, rather have few bags that i love and have use for than many that arent that special.
Do I spy a vernis alma behind the nomade?


----------



## Serva1

Thank you&#128516;
Ellie you mean the light grey bag with the horse? It's a Fendi Selleria. Can be bought in the Fendi Palazzo in Rome. The lining is linen, so a very lightweight bag. All hw is silver but somehow coated so it isn't affected by corrosion. 

Yes Appletart, it's an ivory vernis Alma. It's a perfect rainy day bag. Love white clothes in summer and ivory white in winter. It's an autumn winterbag for me.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for taking my post " the right way".I cleaned my home yesterday and seriously try to arrange my stuff. So grateful I got inspired by Ellie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes the light grey - Fendi Selleria. It's interesting to see a bag you don't see everyday (here on tpf).

And thanks for being inspired by my cleaning out and arranging items, it's been a new experience for me too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Stunning collection!





Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2396133
> 
> 
> Good morning &#128516;
> Today I amused myself by picking out all my bags from boxes and taking a family picture. The mirror in the guest bedroom works almost as a frame&#128516;No eveningbags included.
> 
> I would never post my collection elsewhere, it's too personal. You probably cannot see all the bags clearly and I didn't make an effort to arrange them according to colour or designer.
> 
> The point is, I wanted to count how many I have and since I rotate them according to season, outfits& occasions, I frankly didn't have a clue how many I have...
> 
> The number is 25. Decided I want to have no more than 30 bags and will give away some that I don't use.
> 
> After a quick count I found out that at the moment 15 bags I like very much, but could easily downsize by 10. In the past I have given away many bags and also buy them as gifts. It's nice to give bags as presents.
> 
> In future I think I will probably go for "less is more", meaning more expensive bags and not so many.
> 
> How do you see your collection of bags?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&#128516;
Little exitement this morning...made my first online purchase on Hermes.com. 

Thank you Blueberry &#128516;, my collection is about 15yrs old. Have to downsize because I love bags and I cannot stop buying them. Have to admit I'm a bag-a-holic but fortunately it's not health threatening &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva and Congrats on your new Hermes item


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, it will arrive in 1-2 days &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Got my City Bag book from LV today and a box of caramel macaroons from Ladurée &#128516; This book is amazing!!! I learn a lot of new info about for example the Alma, Noé and Pochette bags.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!  I haven't seen this book but I'll have to get one next time I'm in Sthlm.


----------



## Blueberry12

What bag are you carrying today?
I use this Mulberry :


----------



## appletart

ahh laduree my fav flavour is vanilla. have you tried the rose pepper? awful!!
luckily they opened up in Täby c also so i have 2 places to get my laduree fix now.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie &#128516; I think it's the most beautiful and informative LV book I have and my other favorite is the 100 Legendary Trunks book. 

Blueberry, I carried Mulberry yesterday and today this black Trapeze




Vanilla macaroons are good and fortunately never tried rose pepper...&#128516;


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, I've been away for a couple of weeks. Nice to see some new names.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Welcome back!


----------



## Mediana

So what has happened here? Did I miss something? 

*Serva1* Nice collection!


----------



## Mediana

*Ellies* How did the auction sell go? And have you decided on new furniture yet?


----------



## Elliespurse

^The auction(s) are going great so far, 10 of 15 sold but the auction has not ended yet. Five more items are coming up in Dec.

I have ordered an armchair with foot stool in rotting so far but now it depends if items are unsold. I could end up with a mix of the old and new.


----------



## Mediana

Thats great! If you sold 10 already then I'm sure you'll sell the other five as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I hope so too.


----------



## Mediana

It didn't even occur to me that we've switch to Scandinave #6. How long have I been away from here?  

Went into the city today and they have started decoration for Christmas. Is so nice with the lights. I feel I should get starting here at home soon too.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> *Serva1* Nice collection!



Thank you Mediana &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone, looks like it's going to be a sunny autumn day &#128526;

Nice to be able to wear a pretty outfit today and accessorize with something else than a rainy day bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;, woke up with a slight headache this morning...."hangover" because had too many macaroons yesterday evening.

The LV book was so interesting, I really need to get it for my niece as a Christmas present. I even learnt how they make the Artsy handle. So much info, a definite must have for everyone who has LVs!


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie &#128516;, woke up with a slight headache this morning...."hangover" because had too many macaroons yesterday evening.
> 
> The LV book was so interesting, I really need to get it for my niece as a Christmas present. I even learnt how they make the Artsy handle. So much info, a definite must have for everyone who has LVs!



To much Macaroons? Not possible  I have no problem eating 20 of them. I'm waiting for them to bring back Apple. I have my three favorite flavours. Apple, Caramel and Liquorice. Which they would make Apple permanent. 


So what are you plans for today? I'm waiting for a friend to stop by and then we're gonna take a walk into the city for lunch.


----------



## Serva1

&#128516;&#128516; I usually buy 6 in a box and 2 small caramels or in Paris 1 of those big ones in a small paperbag and eat that immediately. Then take home the box and eat more in the evening, save 2 for the next day...if I can &#128516;&#128516; I bought too many this time!

My favorites: caramel caramel (obviously), lemon and raspberry. 

Today: working with company papers, have to send info to my accountant and at the moment one of my friends just called and asked a favour so I'm counting how much tax she has to pay this year. I'm good with numbers and  investments. Hope I have time to eat a quick lunch, probably sushi, before I go to my beautician at 1pm for a relaxing facial (just pure pleasure). Then back to work, but finish around 6pm and then home!!!


----------



## Serva1

Enjoy your lunch with your friend. Today I'm having lunch alone in the city but had a rendevouz with my bf yesterday and lunch together. It's so much more fun but too busy today with the company stuff so only time for a facial...&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Apple sounds good, don't remember if I ever had one...


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Apple sounds good, don't remember if I ever had one...



Its my absolute favourite, but they are not permanent. Hopefully they will back next summer.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Just came home. Will have an early night. Sat behind some families on the plane with screaming kids. Now I understand why some are willing to pay for first class seats. The parents were more interested in drinking wine and watching a movie than looking after the kids. 

I think I've managed to get up to date with this thread. Lots of lovely bags and shoes posted. 

Serva: I'd love if someone gave me a designer bag, LOL. Your friends/family are lucky to recieve such gifts from you.

Med: welcome back. Did you change your avatar?


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen - Welcome back!


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Med: welcome back. Did you change your avatar?



Yes, I changed it. How was your trip? Love to hear what you thought about it.


----------



## Mediana

Oh, and yes. Plane flight can be a pain in the **. We upgrade as often as possible and I use excellent earplugs. When I travel far I tend to choose late flights, then they turn the lights down and children tend to sleep more.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone, had a long day but finally home and relaxing with a cup of tea. 

Welcome home Nahreen, glad you are back!!! Looking forward hearing the nice bits about your vacation&#128516; Screaming kids and wine drinking parents are a definite no no. So sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Serva: I'd love if someone gave me a designer bag, LOL. Your friends/family are lucky to recieve such gifts from you.
> 
> My bf and I usually buy bags to eachother. I got her today a surprise present. She accompanied me to LV and I bought the City Bag book for my niece. Then I surprisingly asked my bf if I could buy her the same book as an early Christmas present and she agreed &#128516; She surprised me this summer by giving me a Petite Noé in epi navy with a lot of slgs, keychain, LV heels and matching Rayban sunglases, a perfect summerbag with accessories.
> 
> It's really nice to get designerbags as presents but I also enjoy giving because we women love bags and shoes &#10084;&#65039; These small luxuries spice our life &#128516;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie &#128516; I think it's the most beautiful and informative LV book I have and my other favorite is the 100 Legendary Trunks book.
> 
> Blueberry, I carried Mulberry yesterday and today this black Trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2397264
> 
> 
> Vanilla macaroons are good and fortunately never tried rose pepper...&#128516;




Lovely bag!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> &#128516;&#128516; I usually buy 6 in a box and 2 small caramels or in Paris 1 of those big ones in a small paperbag and eat that immediately. Then take home the box and eat more in the evening, save 2 for the next day...if I can &#128516;&#128516; I bought too many this time!
> 
> My favorites: caramel caramel (obviously), lemon and raspberry.
> 
> Today: working with company papers, have to send info to my accountant and at the moment one of my friends just called and asked a favour so I'm counting how much tax she has to pay this year. I'm good with numbers and  investments. Hope I have time to eat a quick lunch, probably sushi, before I go to my beautician at 1pm for a relaxing facial (just pure pleasure). Then back to work, but finish around 6pm and then home!!!




I love macarons !

Esp. the raspberry and the blackcurrant one.


But today I had a Brownie with blackberries and salty almonds.







I try to eat less cakes but today I had to walk around in a park for an hour , it was cold and raining , so I deserved it.


----------



## Serva1

Yes I think so to Blueberry and a real classic, it was originally designed to carry champagnebottles and I actually tested with 1 bottle during the summer. It's a perfect "boating" bag &#128516;&#128516; and navy is so cool with white in summer ( love white clothes). Never had a Noé before so I was very happy to get one. Epi is so durable and scratch resistant. Many of my bags I have to baby but this one is easy. 

Why don't Scandinavian men buy bags for us?I read frequently about Asian men buying their wives/ gfs bags as presents. I would love if my BF would surprise me with a bag &#128516; It's so romantic...


----------



## Serva1

I think you deserved it too&#128516;&#128516; We need a little cake in our lives! I don't bake so I think it's less calories if  we occasionally buy our favorite dessert in comparison with making a lot of chocolate chip cookies or " bulla" at home.


----------



## Serva1

Absolutely exhausted and going to bed soon. Tried a Céline croc Trapeze today ( only the flap was croc) so I will probably dream about it&#128516; I have 2 Ts so frankly I don't need a third, but it's so hard to refuse a croc...


----------



## Blueberry12

I love Paul's macarons too.

Esp. the raspberry one.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Yes I think so to Blueberry and a real classic, it was originally designed to carry champagnebottles and I actually tested with 1 bottle during the summer. It's a perfect "boating" bag &#128516;&#128516; and navy is so cool with white in summer ( love white clothes). Never had a Noé before so I was very happy to get one. Epi is so durable and scratch resistant. Many of my bags I have to baby but this one is easy.
> 
> Why don't Scandinavian men buy bags for us?I read frequently about Asian men buying their wives/ gfs bags as presents. I would love if my BF would surprise me with a bag &#128516; It's so romantic...





No idea. Bags are nice gifts. Luckily I prefer British guys anyway.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Absolutely exhausted and going to bed soon. Tried a Céline croc Trapeze today ( only the flap was croc) so I will probably dream about it&#128516; I have 2 Ts so frankly I don't need a third, but it's so hard to refuse a croc...



Good night!


----------



## Serva1

Good night &#128516;


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> I love Paul's macarons too.
> 
> Esp. the raspberry one.
> 
> View attachment 2398545
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398546



Paul is not my favourite. I've bought them a couple of times because the store its on my way home when in Bruxelles but they don't really do anything for me. Paul has other great stuff though.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Why don't Scandinavian men buy bags for us?I read frequently about Asian men buying their wives/ gfs bags as presents. I would love if my BF would surprise me with a bag &#55357;&#56836; It's so romantic...



I'm still waiting for my BF to buy me a Kelly 32 in Black Box with G/HW. There's one available in Sturegallerian so lets hope . Nah, that won't happened.


----------



## Nahreen

I'd love to go first class but I probably never will. In my heart I'm a smålänning. I will probably decide that for those extra money I could buy another bag. But I'd not say no to a free upgrade. It seemed to me that Emirates put all the families with children in the same location. If I fly with them again I'll make sure not to sit in that section. They had excellent planes, bigger tv screens and good food actually. I'm short and on the plane between Dubai and Mahe, the seats were a bit higher so my feet ended up dangling, not comfortable when they fall a sleep. 

The trip was great, 9 days in Praslin and 3 at Mahe. I prefer Praslin over Mahe, it was more Paradise. But I'm sure Mahe is beautiful too if you go around to other parts (stayed in Beau Vallon). We did not go around in Mahe since we just wanted to relax and read. We stayed at Hanneman and got upgraded to a 2 bedroom flat of 135 m2. Fully eqipped kitchen, clean and excellent staff. I'd stay there again just for relaxing. A hotel - Savoy for Russians, is built next door so it was noicy outside but not indoors. It is supposed to open next month but you can only see the shell yet.

In Praslin we stayed at Le Duc on Cote de Or beach. The sand in the water felt like velvet, only little sea weed here and there so it was perfect (I hate see weed and other crap that can bee seen in the sea). Went to Anze Lazio beach one day, no see weed in sight at all!! Perfect beach. Did snorkeling 2 times in Praslin (coco/felicite and St Pierre) and one at Mahe (Baie Terney). Beautiful fish and even saw a turtle but from a far distance below me. The coral at Mahe was nicer. The coral at Praslin is very close to the surface and got destroyed by the tsunami but it is slowly recovering. Went to Curiuse and saw giant land turtles. They had baby ones, only 10 days old, it was tiny but will get big eventually. Lots of funny crabs running around in the mangrove swamp, funny to look at when you stand and obseve them. Ate lots of nice food at many restaurants, we only had B&B. Some had HB but I say they miss out on dining at different restaurants. The food we had at Le Duc main restaurant and the adjacent Cafe Des arts was a bit expensive but some of the best food I have ever had. Had a four course set menu at Le Duc and all courses were excellent and tasty. Usually I find that perhaps two courses are good but the third is not but here all were good. People have complained at Tripadvisor about the food so we were pleasantly surprised. 

Seychelles is a place I consider going back to. Maby rent a car next time. Perhaps also go over to La Digue Island which is even more peaceful than Praslin (which was extremely peaceful anyway).


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I'm still waiting for my BF to buy me a Kelly 32 in Black Box with G/HW. There's one available in Sturegallerian so lets hope . Nah, that won't happened.



Me to, LOL.


----------



## Serva1

Good morning Nahreen, nice to have you back here &#128516; Enjoying your travelling story while having my morning latte...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Yes I think so to Blueberry and a real classic, it was originally designed to carry champagnebottles and I actually tested with 1 bottle during the summer. It's a perfect "boating" bag &#128516;&#128516; and navy is so cool with white in summer ( love white clothes). Never had a Noé before so I was very happy to get one. Epi is so durable and scratch resistant. Many of my bags I have to baby but this one is easy.
> 
> Why don't Scandinavian men buy bags for us?I read frequently about Asian men buying their wives/ gfs bags as presents. I would love if my BF would surprise me with a bag &#128516; It's so romantic...



It probably have to do with women being equal to men in Scandinavia and our independence as women. Besides I'm married to a smålänning. I bought my first bag in Boston for my birthday on a business trip in 2009. It was a Gucci in fabric. He gave me half the bag as a birhday present. The same went for jewelley, giving half, he considered that if I was willing to pay the other half, he could help me with one half. But that was when I sayed at a lower price range. Now I have moved up to a bit in the price range, and I have not seen half for years. He hates shopping. But he did enjoy sitting at a cafe outside NS last summer looking at women running around in high heels and tight dresses in the heat. He said it was just like watching Solsidan. To be honest, some women at Östermalm, even makes me look twice.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Good morning Nahreen, nice to have you back here &#128516; Enjoying your travelling story while having my morning latte...



Morning Serva. Have you decided what to do with all your bags? I actually have two bags that are 1,5 year old and never used. One Mulberry Bayswater and one Gucci. I never seem to find the right occasion for them. The Mulberry was bought as hand luggage to be used on a business trip to Boston last year, but I had to cancel the trip at the last minute. The Gucci is a red Boston bag and my only red. I'll probably keep both since I only have this Mulberry and only one red bag.


----------



## Serva1

&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; My BF, not married yet, also enjoys " looking" and even if I'm very selfconfident it used to irritate me but then I realized he loves me so much and comments/ talks about these " sightings" so nowadays it doesn't bother me at all...I think if a man looks at women but is not open about it, then he might be unfaithful, but when a man shares it with you and you joke about it, then it's fine. 

There will always be women that are younger hence more beautiful, like here at tPF women who have nicer handbags, so no competition, just happy with what I have both in love and in my small walk in closet.&#128516;

I bought my BF a nice Rolex last year, just to surprise him, no special day, I just sat him down in a nice comfy chair and put a green box in his lap. We still laugh about it, he was so surprised and his first reaction was that I have been spending too much on him. He likes to invest his money in property and shares when I think it's also important to have a beautiful home with nice furniture and a few handbags, shoes and blingbling&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

We seem to be in a similar kind of situation with our bags, want to upgrade and need to downsize in order to keep this passion reasonable. I have 2 Mulberrys, one really old small tote in croc print that I love to carry when it rains, and a white croc print Bays that I use in the summer as a weekend bag when going to the countryhouse. All others I have given away ( 2 Bays, agendas and other bags). The croc print is not interesting anymore because I like real croc, not reproductions. Tried yesterday a croc panel Céline trapeze and real things have an entirely different vibe. But still these bags are perfect for what I use them for so not decided yet.

Also I have a beautiful LV Wiltshire ( or how it's called) tote that I bought for business but have used max 5 times. I was looking for a replacement bag for another LV tote which I loved but was discontinued and I gave my old red one away to a girl who only had LV fakes and she really needed to get to the right track and when I gave her a real one she got rid of the fakes. I should have bought a Chanel tote instead, but I learn of my mistakes&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I really enjoyed your detailed story Nahreen about the Seychelles. Food is one major thing when travelling. Sounds like the trip was wonderful&#128516; Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Mediana

*Nahreen* Seems like you had good time. 

We are skipping our annual vacation in January next year. I'm bumped off course but BF really needs to slow down. He has so many travel days right now that when he's in Sweden he just want's to be home, and I mean home doing absolute nothing. He doesn't even want to go out and eat since he eats out all the other days. Really, what can I say to that. Than fine, but you have to cook yourself.


----------



## Serva1

&#128516;&#128516; Mediana, you seem like a tuff girl, good for you,  and your BF probably has to iron his own shirts too, am I right?&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Thank God it's Friday...I still have to do some major paper pushing. Hope you have a great day, looks like it's going to be sunny. Today's outfit is casual Friday; J Brand jeans and a cashmere knit. Enjoy your weekend&#128516;


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> &#128516;&#128516; Mediana, you seem like a tuff girl, good for you,  and your BF probably has to iron his own shirts too, am I right?&#128516;



Haha .. the dry cleaner takes care of them. 



Yes, Friday today. I'm taking a tour to IKEA today and later on I'm having a early dinner out. I've figured out that if you don't book restaurants well in advance the only time you'll get is either 5PM or 10PM. Last week we had dinner at 5PM and its quite nice. You are done and home again before 8PM and can enjoy an evening at home. 

Serva1. Do you live in Sweden, or where you just here to get the bag?


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> *It probably have to do with women being equal to men in Scandinavia and our independence as women. *Besides I'm married to a smålänning. I bought my first bag in Boston for my birthday on a business trip in 2009. It was a Gucci in fabric. He gave me half the bag as a birhday present. The same went for jewelley, giving half, he considered that if I was willing to pay the other half, he could help me with one half. But that was when I sayed at a lower price range. Now I have moved up to a bit in the price range, and I have not seen half for years. He hates shopping. But he did enjoy sitting at a cafe outside NS last summer looking at women running around in high heels and tight dresses in the heat. He said it was just like watching Solsidan. To be honest, some women at Östermalm, even makes me look twice.




It would be just fine if women  really would be equal in Sweden.
But in many cases men want to eat the cake and have it.

Of course Scandinavia is much better than most other places when it comes to equality between men and women , but women still make less money , do more of the domestic work stay home more with the kids , there are less women in leading positions and so on.

It's still a long way to go.
Of course men buying bags would not help. 
Women not excepting this would help.
I see a lot this mentality that men do not open the doors , buy flowers or pay for the dinner because of equality between men and women  , but still expect the women to do most of the cleaning , cooking and diaper changing work part time and so on.

In many cases the equality works in the beginning but after having kids the women are left with most of the responsibility around home & kids while still working and making money too.

I'd never date a men like that , but I see many woman having boyfriends/husbands with this attitude.


Interesting reading:

http://www.scb.se/Pages/PressRelease____342527.aspx


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; My BF, not married yet, also enjoys " looking" and even if I'm very selfconfident it used to irritate me but then I realized he loves me so much and comments/ talks about these " sightings" so nowadays it doesn't bother me at all...I think if a man looks at women but is not open about it, then he might be unfaithful, but when a man shares it with you and you joke about it, then it's fine.
> 
> There will always be women that are younger hence more beautiful, like here at tPF women who have nicer handbags, so no competition, just happy with what I have both in love and in my small walk in closet.&#128516;
> 
> I bought my BF a nice Rolex last year, just to surprise him, no special day, I just sat him down in a nice comfy chair and put a green box in his lap. We still laugh about it, he was so surprised and his first reaction was that I have been spending too much on him. He likes to invest his money in property and shares when I think it's also important to have a beautiful home with nice furniture and a few handbags, shoes and blingbling&#128516;



I think DH was actually thinking she looked a bit ridiculous in that outfit. It was very warm and she was dressed to the teeth wearing a strapless tight cerice dress, and 10 cm high heels and she could barely move in those clothes. He was sitting at a street cafe while I was going in and out of the shops at Birger Jarls street. I noticed exactly the same woman inside NS and later at Savannahs. 

I tried to get DH interested in Rolex (not for him but for me), I showed them to him at Dubai airport on our way to the Seychelles but he did not like them and not worth the money. I want one with diamonds but it costs 60 000-70 000 kr so I'd have to choose between that and a Kelly. If I get the chance I'll go for the K first and maby later the watch. I still want to travel to exotic places so I can't spend it all on bling bling and acessories. He wants a Audi Q3 and a new is nearly half a million with the extra things he wants, now such things he wants to indulge in and electronics and none of them keeps in value and will be outdated in 5 years.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> *Nahreen* Seems like you had good time.
> 
> We are skipping our annual vacation in January next year. I'm bumped off course but BF really needs to slow down. He has so many travel days right now that when he's in Sweden he just want's to be home, and I mean home doing absolute nothing. He doesn't even want to go out and eat since he eats out all the other days. Really, what can I say to that. Than fine, but you have to cook yourself.



Sorry to hear that Med. I bet you wait for him to come home to Sweden so you can go out together and have dinner. 

I'm the one who wants to travel most but luckily I've been able to go on many business trips abroad throughout the years so DH has not had to accompany me on so many privately.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> It would be just fine if women  really would be equal in Sweden.
> But in many cases men want to eat the cake and have it.
> 
> Of course Scandinavia is much better than most other places when it comes to equality between men and women , but women still make less money , do more of the domestic work stay home more with the kids , there are less women in leading positions and so on.
> 
> It's still a long way to go.
> Of course men buying bags would not help.
> Women not excepting this would help.
> I see a lot this mentality that men do not open the doors , buy flowers or pay for the dinner because of equality between men and women  , but still expect the women to do most of the cleaning , cooking and diaper changing work part time and so on.
> 
> In many cases the equality works in the beginning but after having kids the women are left with most of the responsibility around home & kids while still working and making money too.
> 
> I'd never date a men like that , but I see many woman having boyfriends/husbands with this attitude.
> 
> 
> Interesting reading:
> 
> http://www.scb.se/Pages/PressRelease____342527.aspx



So true. Women with similar level of education earn less than men. Some types of jobs are nearly only women and they are often low income ones. I do most cleaning but I'm a clean a holic and would never settle for the level that DH is ok with. On the other hand I take my hands off from responsibilities regarding the car and lawn moving. I also love cooking and eating good food. He does a lot of laundry and have today done all our laundry from our trip. 

My 2 neighbor women were the ones that wanted to be home with the kids (did not like their jobs) thus not allowing their husbands to be home. 

We don't have kids and don't want any either. I told DH early that if we ever had, he would have to stay home from the beginning (bottle feeding would have to do). I actually have two jobs, full time research at the hospital. I also do consult work for a company the past two years which gives me extra money to buy luxury goods and travel.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> So true. Women with similar level of education earn less than men. Some types of jobs are nearly only women and they are often low income ones. I do most cleaning but I'm a clean a holic and would never settle for the level that DH is ok with. On the other hand I take my hands off from responsibilities regarding the car and lawn moving. I also love cooking and eating good food. He does a lot of laundry and have today done all our laundry from our trip.
> 
> My 2 neighbor women were the ones that wanted to be home with the kids (did not like their jobs) thus not allowing their husbands to be home.
> 
> We don't have kids and don't want any either. I told DH early that if we ever had, he would have to stay home from the beginning (bottle feeding would have to do). I actually have two jobs, full time research at the hospital. I also do consult work for a company the past two years which gives me extra money to buy luxury goods and travel.



Yes same salery for the same job would be natural.

Of course anything is fine as long both parts are willing and happy.
Sadly in many cases the women has no choice , either she does everything what needed to be done or noone.
Obviously it's not the case with every family , and there are also women who takes adventage of their partners.

Nothing is wrong with a woman choosing to be a SAHM and the man choosing to work more to bring in most of the money as long it's a decision they make together and everyone is happy.   And nothing is wrong with a father choosing to be a SAHD.
For me equality means more that the couple have the same right to make a decision , not that they need to work the exact same hours , and count every plates to make sure they wash just as many each.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Haha .. the dry cleaner takes care of them.
> 
> &#128516;&#128516; yes, better to use drycleaner than future mother-in-law
> 
> Last week we had dinner at 5PM and its quite nice. You are done and home again before 8PM and can enjoy an evening at home.
> 
> I think so too, love to relax home in the evening, especially wintertime
> 
> Serva1. Do you live in Sweden, or where you just here to get the bag?



No, I don't live in Sweden. I live and work in Helsingfors. I fly frequently to Sthlm for shopping  and I'm addicted to Wienercafféet. There is no Ladurée in Finland, or no Hermès. Chanel I can get here but heard when last time at NK that they will soon have Chanel too. Last 3 months I've been 3 times in Sthlm, also i Jan and May this year. Next time will probably be around Christmas or perhaps after New Year.I'm not so keen on sales.


----------



## Serva1

I'm missing all the action here, just enjoying a quick break and having a cappucino. So good strong opinions among you ladies, I enjoy reading!!!

Nahreen, no kids here either and also a decision me and my BF made years ago. We are very happy just the two of us. &#128516;


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen I picked him up from the airport today. Really, I don't mind that he's away on work, it's when it interfere with what we could and should do together that I can get bothered. 

As for the discussion regarding gender. We are both Asians so we see things a bit different then ordinary swedes.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Nahreen I picked him up from the airport today. Really, I don't mind that he's away on work, it's when it interfere with what we could and should do together that I can get bothered.
> 
> As for the discussion regarding gender. We are both Asians so we see things a bit different then ordinary swedes.





I am not " ordinary swede " either ,  I think it's not just about cultural background , but personal choices too , how you see things.

But of course there is nothing wrong with more traditional values as long it's based on mutual respect and free choice from both sides.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got an email from Svenskt Tenn 


_Throughout the store and on our website are Christmas gift ideas, inspiring table settings and decorations. The tea room offers Christmas tea and saffron buns and flower creator Peter Ødegaard is in place to create beautiful bouquets._





_The designer Jakob Solgren has exclusively for Svenskt Tenn created four new candleholders. Molded in pewter the candleholders are formed as parts of the branches from a tree. New products are also memo block in red, brass angels and red pots._


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> I am not " ordinary swede " either ,  I think it's not just about cultural background , but personal choices too , how you see things.
> 
> But of course there is nothing wrong with more traditional values as long it's based on mutual respect and free choice from both sides.





Maybe it has to do a lot with your own experiences as a child. If your childhood was happy and the way your parents handled things like equality and Division of labor between the sexes worked for the family then you follow your parents traditions , if it did not work at all you might do a different way.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Nahreen I picked him up from the airport today. Really, I don't mind that he's away on work, it's when it interfere with what we could and should do together that I can get bothered.
> 
> As for the discussion regarding gender. We are both Asians so we see things a bit different then ordinary swedes.



Med, are you and BF born in Sweden? I am not born here but came when I was 3,5 months old. I have grown up in a Swedish family so the only culture I know is the Swedish one and feel no bonds at all to my native country.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Med, are you and BF born in Sweden? I am not born here but came when I was 3,5 months old. I have grown up in a Swedish family so the only culture I know is the Swedish one and feel no bonds at all to my native country.



I'm born in Sweden but BF is born in Japan. My upbringing was mixed due to the fact that my parents divorced and I was raised by my father. Not very common at the time. 

*Serva1* Yes, Weinerkonditoriet is nice. I've been a couple of times.  I try to avoid all sales if possible, to much people for my liking. 

*Ellies* Have you been to the tea room at Svenkt Tenn? We wanted to go there but the place is just so uncosy we went away.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Maybe it has to do a lot with your own experiences as a child. If your childhood was happy and the way your parents handled things like equality and Division of labor between the sexes worked for the family then you follow your parents traditions , if it did not work at all you might do a different way.



Agree. I did not realise that I grew up in quite a special family until I was an adult. My parents belong to the "working" class (if you can call it that nowdays). My dad only went 7 years in school since he grew up in the country side in the 1940s. My mum was a few years yonger and lived in the city so she went to high school as well. When I was around 6, it was actually my dad who stayed at home with us kids so my mum could start her business. He was home for 3 years and was a dagpappa to me, my brother and my cousins. This was in the beginning of the 80s so very rare when it was more common with dagmamma.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> I just got an email from Svenskt Tenn
> 
> 
> _Throughout the store and on our website are Christmas gift ideas, inspiring table settings and decorations. The tea room offers Christmas tea and saffron buns and flower creator Peter Ødegaard is in place to create beautiful bouquets._
> View attachment 2399289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The designer Jakob Solgren has exclusively for Svenskt Tenn created four new candleholders. Molded in pewter the candleholders are formed as parts of the branches from a tree. New products are also memo block in red, brass angels and red pots._
> View attachment 2399290



It looks nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Agree. I did not realise that I grew up in quite a special family until I was an adult. My parents belong to the "working" class (if you can call it that nowdays). My dad only went 7 years in school since he grew up in the country side in the 1940s. My mum was a few years yonger and lived in the city so she went to high school as well. When I was around 6, it was actually my dad who stayed at home with us kids so my mum could start her business. He was home for 3 years and was a dagpappa to me, my brother and my cousins. This was in the beginning of the 80s so very rare when it was more common with dagmamma.



Interesting, it was very unusual back then.
But it sounds very nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> No, I don't live in Sweden. I live and work in Helsingfors. I fly frequently to Sthlm for shopping  and I'm addicted to Wienercafféet. There is no Ladurée in Finland, or no Hermès. Chanel I can get here but heard when last time at NK that they will soon have Chanel too. Last 3 months I've been 3 times in Sthlm, also i Jan and May this year. Next time will probably be around Christmas or perhaps after New Year.I'm not so keen on sales.



When is Chanel coming? It will mean more competition for the LV and H stores. Wish Dior would come as well but I have a good contact at Dior in Paris that has helped to send bags to me so as long as they can do so, it works fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> I'm born in Sweden but BF is born in Japan. My upbringing was mixed due to the fact that my parents divorced and I was raised by my father. Not very common at the time.
> 
> *Serva1* Yes, Weinerkonditoriet is nice. I've been a couple of times.  I try to avoid all sales if possible, to much people for my liking.
> 
> *Ellies* Have you been to the tea room at Svenkt Tenn? We wanted to go there but the place is just so uncosy we went away.



I agree with you on the tea room, I just looked around.


----------



## Mediana

I went by NK yesterday and now I'm hooked on another BV clutch. I really shouldn't, but I've been looking for one in a light color for some time.


----------



## Mediana

The Second hand store on Karlavägen have a lot of Chanel and LV. It's worth taking a look if you're in the city.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I'm missing all the action here, just enjoying a quick break and having a cappucino. So good strong opinions among you ladies, I enjoy reading!!!
> 
> Nahreen, no kids here either and also a decision me and my BF made years ago. We are very happy just the two of us. &#128516;



So are we and we enjoy the freedom. I have little patience for screaming kids in public places, that is probably why none of us were happy with the plane ride home with the screaming kids and lazy parents. The stewards were having problems pushing the trolleys because the parents allowed the children to crawl in the gang way. One kid was particularly annoying and kept crawling into the first class part behind the curtain where people were sleeping.


----------



## Mediana

Kids is a touchy subject for us. I don't want any and I'm pushing 40 soon so its too late anyway. BF would have liked kids but that would have meant another life and he's ok with the decision now. Really, he hasn't enough time for him self now. How would a child fit in. 

We'll probably get another dog soon.


----------



## Nahreen

Med: I understand. It would be complicated for you and your BF to have kids and live in different countries. The responsibility would fall on one person, the parent with whom the child is living.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> So are we and we enjoy the freedom. I have little patience for screaming kids in public places, that is probably why none of us were happy with the plane ride home with the screaming kids and lazy parents. The stewards were having problems pushing the trolleys because the parents allowed the children to crawl in the gang way. One kid was particularly annoying and kept crawling into the first class part behind the curtain where people were sleeping.



I like kids but I dislike lazy parents who let their spoiled kids behave like wild animals and they think they are worth more and have more rights because they have kids.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I like kids but I dislike lazy parents who let their spoiled kids behave like wild animals and they think they are worth more and have more rights because they have kids.



Do you have kids Blueberry?


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone, busy day at the office and came home just to change and grab another bag. I'm CEO of an investment company and this time of year means long days and a lot of work. Going to the cinema to relax, will post later.



Nahreen said:


> When is Chanel coming?



One of my favorite SAs at NK Hermès gave me this info. I didn't ask when it will happen. I guess they will get bags and perhaps some jewellery and shoes?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Have a nice time at the cinemas!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Do you have kids Blueberry?



Not yet , but I want kids later.

(But I know many kids who can behave properly , so it must be possible to educate them.  )


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, cinema was nice and it was good to relax and think about something else than work.I didn´t know they have a tearoom at ST. I have my box of ST tea here at my home. The flavour reminds me of another tea called The Emperors Bride. We had an ST event here not long ago, at an antique store, and the Managing Director of ST was present. The exhibition was opened by HRH Princess Christina. I got my weekend bag and tea from the exhibition. We have Marimekko here in Finland but I like more ST.  

So much action here today. Very personal posts and I appreciate everyone´s honest opinions. I really feel I belong here at the Château S. It´s nice to find people with similar interests and tastes.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice, I read about the event and I think ST sent out an email about it. 

Yes it's always nice to check in here to see what's going on.


----------



## Serva1

I´m not yet on their mailinglist  have to sign up so that I know what is going on... The event was a success, Arthur sold a lot of furniture at his Gallery. I hope they make it a regular event, perhaps every second year. Ribbhagen has a jewellery exhibition here once a year, just before Christmas. They have some really nice vintage pieces.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great, ST had an exhibition in the store with an antique dealer when I was there too. I think ST is impressive because it's an foundation with the goal to preserve culture/sell furniture an items, it will not be too commercialized. They also have a lot of SA:s in the store which a profit company would not have (I think).


----------



## Serva1

I love the concept of the ST and it´s also interesting to read about the foundation of the company. Marimekko was also founded by a very strong woman. I know her son, he is a designer and much older than I but a funny guy. He has his office opposite of mine and we are almost neighbours. Marimekko lost it when it became a listed company. I hope ST keeps the spirit of the past and the traditions of Swedish design.


----------



## Serva1

I just finished reading earlier posts and discussions. I´m very happy that I have 2 nieces to spoil to pieces  but frankly I cannot even manage a dog in my life, because of my work, so no children feels natural to me. I´m perfectly content with my life as it is. A dog would be great, I´m not so interested in cats, but I cannot deal with the responsability and compulsory routines, so the dog has to be for later. 

Got an invitation to the annual LV end of the year party here in Helsingfors, but too tired to even consider. It´s not even a Friday so I will pass. Nice of them to send an invitation.

Fedex has been a disappointment today. My Hermès delivery will arrive on Monday. Usually they call before they make the delivery but this time I got no phonecall or email. Found out today that they had tried to deliver the package yesterday, but obviously I wasn´t here during the day. Also, they didn´t have the correct phonenumber nor email??? even if I made sure I gave the right info. I don´t understand what happened but not impressed.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Fedex has been a disappointment today. My Hermès delivery will arrive on Monday. Usually they call before they make the delivery but this time I got no phonecall or email. Found out today that they had tried to deliver the package yesterday, but obviously I wasn´t here during the day. Also, they didn´t have the correct phonenumber nor email??? even if I made sure I gave the right info. I don´t understand what happened but not impressed.



Don't get me started about FedEx (or other delivery firms for that matter). I honestly try to not pick online stores that use either of them. If it comes with regular post, I can go down to the store and get the package there. If its FedEx I need to be home, and they can never say when they'll be here and most of the time they don't have the entry code to the building, or bother calling on the tele! Grrrr. 

What are you getting from Hermès by the way? Sorry I might have missed this, if you mention it in an earlier post. 

What did you see at the Cinema? I need some good tips. Its Stocholm Film Festival right now but I haven't been able to see a single one.


----------



## Mediana

We took a trip to Södermalm today and I bought way to much caramel at Pärlans Konfektyr. Really, I'm addicted to their Salt Liquorice Caramel not to mention their Caramel Sauce in Jars. 
Not sure how to stay away.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Don't get me started about FedEx (or other delivery firms for that matter). I honestly try to not pick online stores that use either of them. If it comes with regular post, I can go down to the store and get the package there. If its FedEx I need to be home, and they can never say when they'll be here and most of the time they don't have the entry code to the building, or bother calling on the tele! Grrrr.
> 
> What are you getting from Hermès by the way? Sorry I might have missed this, if you mention it in an earlier post.
> 
> What did you see at the Cinema? I need some good tips. Its Stocholm Film Festival right now but I haven't been able to see a single one.



Fedex here at the country side=post office. She has left parcels at our neighbors without signature. Good that we are friendly with our neighbors.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; slept like a baby...Usually I sleep around 6 hours but I must have needed it, because it has been a busy week. 

It takes just 15 minutes for me to walk to the center of the city, less if I take a tram, so yesterday was a quick decision to go to the movies. I would have wanted to see The Butler but the selection was limited and I chose Gravity instead with Sandra Bullock and George Clooney. The movie was nothing special but it served its purpose. I liked the beautiful space and earth pics.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> What are you getting from Hermès by the way? Sorry I might have missed this, if you mention it in an earlier post.



Just a small "test" purchase from H online store. Never done it before, like the shops more, but if it works then I will order in future. I like the belts, so it's a belt &#128516; but I don't believe it until I see it so I hope it arrives on Monday. We have top security here, no codes and a caretaker living downstairs. Also because it's an embassy area, always a policecar around the corner&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> We took a trip to Södermalm today and I bought way to much caramel at Pärlans Konfektyr. Really, I'm addicted to their Salt Liquorice Caramel not to mention their Caramel Sauce in Jars.
> Not sure how to stay away.



Caramel sauce in jars &#10084;&#65039; 
Earlier this year my bf tried to smuggle 2 jars of Ladurée caramel through the security control. Needless to say she failed...we all know that caramel can be very dangerous, who knows what kind of an explosive you can build&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Need to work both today and tomorrow but after next week I will go to the countryhouse for a couple of days. The guesthouse roof should be done by then. Have a relaxing weekend&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Need to work both today and tomorrow but after next week I will go to the countryhouse for a couple of days. The guesthouse roof should be done by then. Have a relaxing weekend&#128516;



Have a nice weekend Serva. Hope your belt arrives on Monday. I like to have the option to buy in a store or on line especially since I don't go to STH that often. I do prefer to browse in the stores since it can be a bit tricky with the colours on line and also regarding sizes. But it is good to have the option to order it later on line if you can't decide in the store if you want an item or not and then when you come home decide that you want it.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, agree with you completely. It's good to have options. The selection online is very limited, though. A lot of belt buckles but only a few belts. At the moment I'm not craving for an exotic belt because it feels stylewise a bit too much.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning everyone


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm having problems with a thread right now, it will not display page 57 - it's stuck on page 56.

This thread http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-bag-anyone-716587-56.html

Are you able to go to page 57?


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Caramel sauce in jars &#10084;&#65039;
> Earlier this year my bf tried to smuggle 2 jars of Ladurée caramel through the security control. Needless to say she failed...we all know that caramel can be very dangerous, who knows what kind of an explosive you can build&#128516;&#128516;



Ladurees caramel in a jar is very good. It taste exactly like "knäck" and I'm pretty sure the recipe is about the same, just add seasalt. Might try to do it myself. 
Anyway .. if you like caramel. Pärlans is fabulous.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> I'm having problems with a thread right now, it will not display page 57 - it's stuck on page 56.
> 
> This thread http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-bag-anyone-716587-56.html
> 
> Are you able to go to page 57?



Yes, not a problem for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Med, that's great. When I click on 57 it just reloads 56..


----------



## Elliespurse

I was thinking about going to a viewing of an apartment tomorrow. This apartment block will be built in 2015 though, so it's just a sample. It's nice with washing machine in the apartment and parking in the cellar with elevator.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> I was thinking about going to a viewing of an apartment tomorrow. This apartment block will be built in 2015 though, so it's just a sample. It's nice with washing machine in the apartment and parking in the cellar with elevator.



The prices are usually not as nice. 

We are taking another look at an apartment tomorrow. We are gonna have to move out of the city and the communication out there is minimal. I'm afraid I'm gonna use a car more often then not.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes the prices are high - 1,5mkr for two rooms but it's new. I'm sure it's extra for wallpapers and non-standard floors though.

Hope you finds one with good communications.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes the prices are high - 1,5mkr for two rooms but it's new. I'm sure it's extra for wallpapers and non-standard floors though.
> 
> Hope you finds one with good communications.



1.5 seems so cheap in comparison to what you pay here. You can't even get 20kvm for that price.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I guess it's the different locations, the layout is odd though, the sofa has to be in the middle of the room :weird:


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> ^I guess it's the different locations, the layout is odd though, the sofa has to be in the middle of the room :weird:



Do you have the layout? Love to see it. 

The sofa is always in the middle on TV Shows but very seldom at folks houses.


----------



## Elliespurse

Here's the layout, I put in a red rectangle where I would place the sofa. I would never have the sofa against the window like the 3d layout.


----------



## Mediana

You might be able to switch place on the door for to the Bedroom. Or, depending on how big you sofa is, againt the wall where it says teknik. Do one really need a whole room for that nowadays. Feels a bit odd.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes perhaps it's possible to change the door. I'm not sure what teknik is? a cable modem?


----------



## Nahreen

The apartment looks nice Ellie. I'd move the bedroom door. Don't know what teknik is or why it needs a separate room with door. Would skip that door to Teknik and get a larger KLK. Is there room for both bathtub and shower? It looks like it and that is nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'll ask about teknik and door if I go to the "viewing" tomorrow. I like the bathtub, I don't have one now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.

They are putting up a 5-story building just outside my window the next years and perhaps there will be nice apartments. It's more in the city center too.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone, enjoying Sunday but will work a little too. 

Discovered that going to the movies makes me sleep better, went again yesterday and saw Thor. To my surprise I actually liked it!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's nice with the movies for the sleep.


----------



## Serva1

Have fun Ellie at the viewing. If you like your current location with shops etc it might be interesting to see what kind of opportunities the new yet to be built apartmenthouse will offer. For me the neighbourhood is always important. Proximity of the city center and good communications is a definite plus.


----------



## Serva1

Yes and good thing is that I took a brisk walk there and back, which could be the real reason for me sleeping so good. I feel rested and no headache...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Catching up with Bron. It is really good.

Have a nice apartment viewing. It is so exciting to go to viewings. You learn a lot also on what you like and dislike by looking. I sometimes look at Hemnet esp when we were doing the second floor just to get inspiration.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.

I think I'll just see what they have to offer in the viewing. I like my apartment right now though, it's low cost and that's very important. I'm frugal with fixed expenses.


----------



## Nahreen

We must have posted at the same time.


----------



## Elliespurse

^ I think so.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, are you ok or jetlag? I smiled when I read your post about your DH doing the laundry..,would never happen here at our house&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I'm also frugal with fixed expenses.I feel good when I manage my economy efficiently. 

At times being a woman and dealing with entrepreneurs is frustrating because they think I don't care/ know about costs. My appearance can be deceiving...very soon they find out who they are dealing with and at times with a new entrepreneur it can be funny to see their reaction when I surprise them and " talk the same language".&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. Well it was mainly his laundry anyway so it was fair. We moved in together when I was 28 and he 32 so he was used to doing his laundry before by himself. In any case it is easy when you have a house with your own washing machine.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva - That's great!


----------



## Serva1

Agree, love to clean and do laundry anyway so I don't mind. Besides, my BF grew up with a "housekeeper" so I always joke about that. Never saw his Mom vacumclean or iron her clothes. I take pride in having a clean house and being organized. 

When I worked in NY, however, he managed just fine &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. Catching up with Bron. It is really good.
> 
> Have a nice apartment viewing. It is so exciting to go to viewings. You learn a lot also on what you like and dislike by looking. I sometimes look at Hemnet esp when we were doing the second floor just to get inspiration.



It is, I really like Bron. Only wish I hadn't watch episode, for episode. I like to do a Marathon watching. 

I'm doing some viewings today. Same apartment building we looked at last year. This is still the one we like most.


----------



## Elliespurse

For the auctions one low price item was returned after two weeks (the return policy) but now it has a new bid and will sell again


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Elliie!!!it's good if you sell as much as possible because you already made the decision to part with this furniture. Fortunately you still have time in Dec.


----------



## Serva1

Good luck with the viewings Mediana!


----------



## Serva1

Put this decoration of bayleaves on the door. Usually happens 1st of Dec but it doesn't look so bling in reality as in this pic. The style goes well with the locks and hw on the door.


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks great and I like it's different from the traditional ones.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, but closer to Christmas I will change to a larger feather style&#128516; nothing traditional with this one either...


----------



## Nahreen

Neighbor came over with our mail from the past two weeks. There was a thick catalogue from LV at Birger Jarlsgatan. It is the first time they have sent me any catalogue.


----------



## Serva1

How nice Nahreen, the catalogues are always pretty. I usually get about shoes, once or twice a year. I have saved the ones that have pics of things I bought&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm back from the viewing. It was nice but it felt the 2,6m ceiling was low. Teknik was filled with air conditioning fans, there are no radiators only the fans warming the air in the rooms.


----------



## Serva1

How interesting, must be a low energy ecohouse. Radiators usually don't look so nice and get dirty.

It's good to save energy, costs are escalating but wonder if the fans are noisy and the technique is developing so after a couple of years they might be even more efficient and durable? We will install one of those in the guesthouse next summer. It will keep air cool during hot and humid days in July. Not so keen on aircondition, though I got use to it in NY.

A bit low to the ceiling, if you are used to a 3,5m jugend house. Love high ceilings, so much more air and feels more spacious. In the kitchen and walk- in- closet you can store things from the floor to the ceiling behind nice doors. Otherwise 2,6m is pretty standard for modern houses.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think they try to build eco-friendly houses, the viewing was in a house already built but I didn't hear the fans. There were two air outlets in the living room ceiling, just like the office at work 

I have 3m ceiling now, for smaller rooms perhaps the 2,6m would be ok.


----------



## Serva1

Windows are something else I love about older houses and if there are beautiful stoves of glazed tile. With central heating the stoves became unimportant but still bring a lot to the atmosphere of the home. 

How did you like the windows? The balcony seemed cozy.


----------



## Serva1

Going for an evening walk and my BF surprised me by saying he wants to join. Pretty dark outside already. Have to light some candles when I return home...


----------



## Elliespurse

I like my older windows now, the viewing apartment had another layout (4 rooms?) so I'm not sure how the light will be in the 2-room layout.

Have a nice evening walk.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, pretty strong winds by the sea and they promised some kind of storm but I don't think it will hit Hfors


----------



## Mediana

Back home after what seems like a long day. We took more stuff to the recycling center, seriously it was a long line of cars just to get in to the place. I know I've mentioned it before, but today was insane. 

Anyway .. we went on four apartment viewings. Three in the same neighbourhood we've been looking at before and another one a bit closer to Sundbyberg. Really like the last one but its also more expensive for what you get. Well, well. 

*Serva* Nice decoration! I took up my christmas decorations yesterday. I'm gonna put some up before I go on vacation. I won't to back until Dec 20 so want everything to be up when I get home for instant christmas feeling


----------



## Serva1

Sounds like you have had a busy day Mediana&#128516; Very efficient work with those viewings, never been to so many a day.

Yes, decorating for Christmas is lovely. I put some ledlights on this blingbling tree in the hallway. Works as a nightlamp too.


----------



## Serva1

The tree is 150cm tall and full of platinum colored different types of sparkling glasspearls. I styled it with the led lamps and it was fun&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Hope you have a nice vacation and Christmas mood is guaranteed when coming home to a Christmas styled home&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, nice tree Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Going to the hairdresser today, because I have to go to an evening event arranged by "Börsstiftelsen". Guess the black Chanel mini is the appropriate bag


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  have a nice time Serva.


I brought back one item today that was unsold in two auctions.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. 

Nice tree Serva. 

Med, where are you going on holiday?


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen &#128516; just left the event and going to the cinema to see " Diana". Have no expectations, but hoping to sleep well tonight because cinema&evening walk has worked so well these passed few days.

Hope you sell more of the bigger pieces at Dec auction Ellie.

Did you find something interesting in the LV catalogue Nahreen?

Fedex brought my H belt today and it's a reverse belt with Gold in Togo with white stiching and black Box. I love the buckle ( hammered classic H belt in phw) more than the belt itself but cannot buy the buckle only so I switched the buckle to another favorite H belt and will probably give this one to
my niece.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Evening.
> 
> Nice tree Serva.
> 
> Med, where are you going on holiday?


 
Next up is Copenhagen on Wednesday. I'm taking the 5:20 AM train for a two day trip We'll do the Christmas market at Tivoli. Then I'll leave for Vegas next week. We'll be in Vegas, do a Road Trip to Utah and after that a 8 day Cruise from Miami. I'll be home on Dec 16 and leave for London early morning the day after.


----------



## Mediana

*Serva1* Have a great evening. 

Really, you didn't like Black Box?


----------



## Serva1

Evening Mediana, Vegas sounds a lot of fun but keep a tight grip of your money&#128516;Hope you have a good time and wish you luck if you intend to gamble&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I love box but the Gold Togo is too brown for me, doesn't go well with my camel coats


----------



## Serva1

The movie starts now so have a nice evening&#128516;&#128516;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Evening Mediana, Vegas sounds a lot of fun but keep a tight grip of your money&#55357;&#56836;Hope you have a good time and wish you luck if you intend to gamble&#55357;&#56836;


 
Haha .. well I intend to do some shopping. Its gonna be Black Friday after all. I'm not big on gambling.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Next up is Copenhagen on Wednesday. I'm taking the 5:20 AM train for a two day trip We'll do the Christmas market at Tivoli. Then I'll leave for Vegas next week. We'll be in Vegas, do a Road Trip to Utah and after that a 8 day Cruise from Miami. I'll be home on Dec 16 and leave for London early morning the day after.



Sounds fun!

Any plays musicals you are planning to see in London?


----------



## Blueberry12

Such a lovely bag!


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds fun!
> 
> Any plays musicals you are planning to see in London?


 
No, I'm gonna see Matthew Bourne's Swan lake one evening and Kings College Choir in Albert Hall the other.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> No, I'm gonna see Matthew Bourne's Swan lake one evening and Kings College Choir in Albert Hall the other.



I love Matthew Bourne's Swan lake!


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> I love Matthew Bourne's Swan lake!



Yes, I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2403005
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely bag!



It is nice Blueberry. I saw some python bags at the Gucci store at Dubai airport but it was a different model.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Going to the hairdresser today, because I have to go to an evening event arranged by "Börsstiftelsen". Guess the black Chanel mini is the appropriate bag



What is Börsstiftelsen? Are you going to a coctail party or dinner?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie&Nahreen &#128516; just left the event and going to the cinema to see " Diana". Have no expectations, but hoping to sleep well tonight because cinema&evening walk has worked so well these passed few days.
> 
> Hope you sell more of the bigger pieces at Dec auction Ellie.
> 
> Did you find something interesting in the LV catalogue Nahreen?
> 
> Fedex brought my H belt today and it's a reverse belt with Gold in Togo with white stiching and black Box. I love the buckle ( hammered classic H belt in phw) more than the belt itself but cannot buy the buckle only so I switched the buckle to another favorite H belt and will probably give this one to
> my niece.



I have not had the chance to look yet. But I must stay away if I want to buy a Kelly. 

Congratulations on your belt.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Next up is Copenhagen on Wednesday. I'm taking the 5:20 AM train for a two day trip We'll do the Christmas market at Tivoli. Then I'll leave for Vegas next week. We'll be in Vegas, do a Road Trip to Utah and after that a 8 day Cruise from Miami. I'll be home on Dec 16 and leave for London early morning the day after.



Sounds great Med. Did you find a good hotel to stay at in Copenhagen? Will you celebrate Christmas in London or is it just a quick visit? Is your BF coming along on all trips?


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Haha .. well I intend to do some shopping. Its gonna be Black Friday after all. I'm not big on gambling.



Shopping is a l w a y s better than gambling, because it's so much more fun and we all know that gamblers in the end loose their money while we still have the luxury items to enjoy and they can be seen as investments because with the frequent priceincreases they have a good secondhand value &#128516;

I have never understood the hunger to gamble. I get so much more exitement, pleasure and satisfaction when buying a much desired handbag.


----------



## Serva1

That python is a real statement bag, Blueberry. Very rock'n roll


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Sounds great Med. Did you find a good hotel to stay at in Copenhagen? Will you celebrate Christmas in London or is it just a quick visit? Is your BF coming along on all trips?



We're staying at the same Hotel we did last year. Very good location, so I'm happy with it. No, will not be spending Christmas in London. I will be back in Stockholm on Dec 20. BF will only be joining me for London. We were suppose to take the flight together but he will now take the train from Brussels instead and we'll meet up there.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Shopping is a l w a y s better than gambling, because it's so much more fun and we all know that gamblers in the end loose their money while we still have the luxury items to enjoy and they can be seen as investments because with the frequent priceincreases they have a good secondhand value &#128516;
> 
> I have never understood the hunger to gamble. I get so much more exitement, pleasure and satisfaction when buying a much desired handbag.



I agree, I don't really understand gamle either. I wish there was one single bag I really truly wanted but there's nothing right now.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> What is Börsstiftelsen? Are you going to a coctail party or dinner?



It's a foundation that owns the old beautiful jugend stockexhange building in the centre of Helsingfors. The brokers used to sit there years ago but nowadays the business is conducted elsewhere. The foundation is very active and trying to promote the interests of those who invest in shares. They have members sitting in committees and at times they are consulted when the goverment is working on the annual budget or taxlaws. 

They arrange once a year an evening event for Swedish speaking Finns and this year they had some interesting speakers (usually a CEO or a Chairman of the board) from companies listed on the stockexchange. 

I met some interesting people and two of the speakers were Swedish.It was a good evening.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I have not had the chance to look yet. But I must stay away if I want to buy a Kelly.
> 
> Congratulations on your belt.



Thank you Nahreen and I agree, better stay away because you need a Kelly. The desire will not go away and I hope you can place an order soon. Kelly usually arrives sooner than Birkin, but it will probably depend upon what leather and style you choose. I have a friend that got a Kelly in London just by walking into a store.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I agree, I don't really understand gamle either. I wish there was one single bag I really truly wanted but there's nothing right now.



Perhaps there is something else you wish? I like the feeling of discovering a luxitem and researching, planning, making a decision then placing an order or just booking a flight and then getting it. I'm happy with the jewellery I have but still missing a couple of classic bags.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  it's raining and very dark outside. Not a nice " bagday" so I will probably have to take the car to work, which I hate, because the office is just a 10-15 min walk from my home.


----------



## Serva1

I talked to a member of " aktiespararna in Sweden" yesterday and I asked if it's vise to invest in apartments in Sthlm (80-100t Kr/square m) is there a " bubble" and he told me that the buildingcost for new apartments is on average 30t Kr/sqm and there is no risk when buying a new apartment for 40t Kr/sqm. But then you don't get a home in the city centre. Of course it's an other thing if you invest money or buy a home for yourself because we all have our preferences when it comes to location and style. 

The prices here in the centre of Helsingfors have steadily been escalating and no drop in pricelevel despite bad economy. The best apartments don't appear on the market when the economy is not doing so good and many are sold outside the official market.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Perhaps there is something else you wish? I like the feeling of discovering a luxitem and researching, planning, making a decision then placing an order or just booking a flight and then getting it. I'm happy with the jewellery I have but still missing a couple of classic bags.



Nope, nothing  Nah, off course there are things I would like to own but nothing that makes my heart beat extra fast. Its a bit sad really. 

I got a bit excited about a pen holder in brass yesterday that I found in a magazine.  I'm gonna go by the store today and see if they still have it.

And yes, I would like to have some Jewellery. I almost don't own anything in that department.


----------



## Elliespurse

The new apartment I looked at was between 26,5-28,5t Kr/sqm depending if it was 2nd or 3rd floor. It's in a smaller city though.


----------



## Mediana

Smaller apartments often have higher kr/sqm price but in my area we're gonna have to pay around 6-7 million for 85 sqm.


----------



## Serva1

I think it sounds wonderful and very balanced and mature that you don't crave for any special things right now Mediana. It's actually more important to be happy in a relationship or with your life in general. I guess I have been buying things as long as I remember and I could benefit from the idea of not spending so much. I work very hard and I probably reward myself by shopping luxury items, or show my affection to people by buying things.

I will reflect upon this today


----------



## Serva1

Yes smaller apartments always more pricy here too. 

They are not building so much in Sweden right now and people are still
moving closer to cities so I just hope your timing will be right when investing into a new home. 

Even if they are asking a certain price of an apartment in a new building you can always give an offer below the asking price because the builder has to sell some apartments before work even starts and later, the last unsold apartments can go at a bargain price too. But this is perhaps again the investor point of view because if buying a home, especially for the rest of your life, you are very picky about the location and how high up the apartment is. Penthouses and best view apartments are sold first .


----------



## Serva1

The pricelevel is a little higher here. For 85sqm in old house 600-700t and rebuilt penthouse, (usually the attic is converted to flats when an old stonehouse in the city goes through major construction like renovation of roof&facade, staircase, basement and waterpipes& electricity) or officebuilding rebuild to flats around 800t, depending on view, if there is a balcony etc


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> I think it sounds wonderful and very balanced and mature that you don't crave for any special things right now Mediana. It's actually more important to be happy in a relationship or with your life in general. I guess I have been buying things as long as I remember and I could benefit from the idea of not spending so much. I work very hard and I probably reward myself by shopping luxury items, or show my affection to people by buying things.
> 
> I will reflect upon this today



Most things I want right now are home decorations in one way or another and we can't fit in anymore things right now. We have a small apartment. Whenever we move I'm afraid I'm gonna go bananas. 



Serva1 said:


> Even if they are asking a certain price of an apartment in a new building you can always give an offer below the asking price because the builder has to sell some apartments before work even starts and later, the last unsold apartments can go at a bargain price too. But this is perhaps again the investor point of view because if buying a home, especially for the rest of your life, you are very picky about the location and how high up the apartment is. Penthouses and best view apartments are sold first .



I've tried this. The apartment I looked at this weekend has been on the market for a year. They will not lower the price. They were not even willing to give me a free parking space for a year. That's only 12,000. Not even that. 




Serva1 said:


> The pricelevel is a little higher here. For 85sqm in old house 600-700t and rebuilt penthouse, (usually the attic is converted to flats when an old stonehouse in the city goes through major construction like renovation of roof&facade, staircase, basement and waterpipes& electricity) or officebuilding rebuild to flats around 800t, depending on view, if there is a balcony etc



Yes, the old ones goes for even more here as well. Its beyond our price point now.


----------



## Serva1

Sweden has had a much stronger economy the last year compared to central Europe or even Finland and the SEK has been strong (came a little down lately). Guess the economy has to take a turn down or bankloans become more expensive if we are to see prices of appartments to come down.


----------



## Serva1

I feel tired today...just had a cappucino, but the coffein has not kicked in yet...and the weather is still very grey and rainy.

There will soon be released a movie about Grace Kelly ( Nicole Kidman) and I hope to see  a lot of Kelly bags &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie &#128516;




Bought some nice handblown glasses with bubbles for my flowers.


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, these are really nice!


----------



## Serva1

Have to buy 8 more flowers and deliver them to my friends so they get a little Christmas feeling in their homes. I like the thick glass and handmade finish. After the flowers are gone they can be reused for example for a candle in the bathroom or whatever they might like..


----------



## Serva1

Thank you, I like them too &#128516; and it's nice to give a little Christmas spirit.


----------



## Mediana

* Serva1* Lovely! 

I went to lock for the Pen holder today. They were all sold out and it wasn't in brass but copper. I found it online though and it turns out its a Danish company.




Went to Svenskt Tenn today and looked around. It looked pretty much as last year during Christmas  

Bougth a Bless this home Trivet 




and I think I might pick up the Candle Holder The Knot of Friendship. I've been eying this one for some time but it means I'm gonna have to get rid of my old Candle Holder which I'm not ready for


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

*Med* - Congrats on the ST item, the candle holder is also beautiful. I think the pen holder would look nice in brass too.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;

I just l o v e ST. Both items are beautiful and I like when pieces have some weight. Great find Mediana &#128516;

I think I have seen this very functional penholder before but cannot remember where...probably in someone's home. It reminds me of the composer Jean Sibelius monument, a very famous piece of art here in Hfors.


----------



## Nahreen

Good evening. I see you have been bussy buying home decorations. 

My dad and uncle put up our new Ralph Lauren wall paper in my study when we were away on holiday. We are still waiting for a chair and side table that we ordered. I need to get a lamp and new curtains as well but other than that, the room is finished.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, does the room/wallpaper looks good so far?


----------



## Nahreen

It looks very nice so far. Have you come to any decision about the flat?


----------



## Serva1

Evening, RL sounds great. I like Ralph Lauren home very much.


----------



## Serva1

I got mail today from NK. They will send me "NK kort" because I bought the Birkin. I like NK, especially the H boutique but also books, Blueray films and International designers womens wear.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - That's nice with NK!


Nahreen - I think I'll wait for a better flat, I think they are planning more in that area.


----------



## Elliespurse

This vintage Celine was probably the inspiration for the current luggage: http://www.bruun-rasmussen.dk/search.do?pg=1&iid=300612050&cid=605925&mode=detail

See the curved lines in the decoration, the handles, strap loop etc is the same.


----------



## Serva1

You are absolutely right Ellie about the Céline bag. I would love to have more vintage pieces but have to downsize my collection. So nice to see this C bag!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's nice to see that current Celine has a history in the past. This bag could be from around 1965-1975.


----------



## Serva1

I looked at the bag but it was a bit difficult to see all the details from my Iphone but I agree, the bag looks stylewise something late 60s early 70s, but then again I'm no expert. I just love looking at the vintage bags, especially luxurybrands, but also smaller brands of good quality are interesting. 

It would be fun to visit many vintage stores in London, Paris, NY and Rome just to hunt beautiful exotic or natural calf/lamb or goatskin vintage bags


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it would be nice to visit many vintage stores, for Celine there are a lot of old items on the vintage auctions in Sthlm. I guess people are cleaning out things they bought 40 years ago.


This pic is from a magazine I have and they covered the Celine history. The bag in the auction had the horse&carriage logo so it could be from around 1970.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely magazine Ellie. Yes, people cleaning out or selling inherited items. It's amazing how much stuff (bags&#128516 paintings, furniture and decorative pieces I already have bought or inherited during my lifetime. I'm going to get rid of a lot of stuff next time I will move to another apartment. I have too much of everything...

It would be fun to know more about vintage bags. I will try to educate myself, perhaps Amazon has good books to offer.


----------



## Elliespurse

I have this pocket sized guide but it's more an overview


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, I've had a great day in Copenghagen and now we're back set the hotel. My feet are hurting from all the walking. I'm saving the best for tomorrow. illums Bolighus. Absolutely love this store. I can walk around for hours browsing.


----------



## Serva1

Small size is handy to carry around. I guess the best way to learn would be to see and examine many vintage bags but there are not good shops here and not so many really nice bags around, just basic LVs. Wish I would have pursued this in NY when I lived there because the supply is good. 

Thank you for inspiring me Ellie&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Evening Med, have a good time in Copenhagen and I recommend a bath for your feet, it helps.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Another early one. Have been working long hours all week. DH will work in STH today, will go to the train station now.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen &#128516; I slept longer than usual this morning, it's already 7.30 am. I start working around 8 by reading/replying to business emails and then go to the office around 9 am. Fortunately my office is very near so I don't have to spend time in a car or train.


----------



## Serva1

We have to think about those Hérmes bags, Nahreen, so we endure early mornings and long working days.&#128516;&#128516;

Hope you have a great day ( rains here and still very dark outside) &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

One of my oldest LVs that I have bought at the LV store in Sthlm around 2006. The vernis is a perfect rainy day bag. It's not possible to see in this pic but the vernis is covered with raindrops. Usually I carry my Alma but on my way to a meeting and need to carry my computer. Having a quick sushilunch first so I thought I would send you this pic.

I need a new workbag. Has to have space for a 13" lightweight computer. Do you have any suggestions? What do you carry? Has to endure rain...,I've been looking at Hérmes but I'm not sure if they take rain well..,


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2405849
> 
> One of my oldest LVs that I have bought at the LV store in Sthlm around 2006. The vernis is a perfect rainy day bag. It's not possible to see in this pic but the vernis is covered with raindrops. Usually I carry my Alma but on my way to a meeting and need to carry my computer. Having a quick sushilunch first so I thought I would send you this pic.
> 
> I need a new workbag. Has to have space for a 13" lightweight computer. Do you have any suggestions? What do you carry? Has to endure rain...,I've been looking at Hérmes but I'm not sure if they take rain well..,



I bought a Bayswater for my macbook air. Unfortunatelly it was goat leather and it said it should be protected from rain. Mulberry used to have a lot of bags etc for office use, perhaps there is one with a more durable material.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> We have to think about those Hérmes bags, Nahreen, so we endure early mornings and long working days.&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> Hope you have a great day ( rains here and still very dark outside) &#128516;



Exactly. DH just called. I asked him if he was at Hermes and just called to check what bag I wanted, LOL.


----------



## Serva1

How sweet of your DH &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

My Mulberry workhorse. Bought it about 7 yrs ago and at that time the business computers were heavy and this bag was the best I could find here (and of course the most expensive). It has served me well but I'm so tired of it and want to find a new workhorse. 
Search continues...


----------



## Nahreen

Every time DH goes to STH, I try to make him go and buy me gifts at NK and Östermalm. So far it has never worked. No I'll have to buy my own Kelly, he would never go to H. I think I would get a hear attack if I found an orange box under the X-mas tree.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2406030
> 
> My Mulberry workhorse. Bought it about 7 yrs ago and at that time the business computers were heavy and this bag was the best I could find here (and of course the most expensive). It has served me well but I'm so tired of it and want to find a new workhorse.
> Search continues...



There are lots of brands to check. I only have Gucci, LV, Dior, Chanel and Mulberry so far. Perhaps Bal, Proenza or Celine might have something. But Ellie knows more of those brands.


----------



## Elliespurse

I have a patent PS1 for rainy days and it perhaps works with the winter coat in the pic too?


----------



## Serva1

Looks good Ellie&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I am so spoiled nowadays, because I want bags that are more rare, that I seldom see anyone else carry. I would love to have a Céline micro but have not seen it here. Mini might be a bit heavy but if I cannot find anything else I will get it. My trapezes are ok those days when I don't carry a computer but they are not rainy day bags. 

The new black vernis Alma is beautiful with black hw but it doesn't fit my computer and I rejected it because if LV decides to make it a permanent colour then I see too many of them here...


----------



## Serva1

I'm still waiting for that lizzard panel  Céline mini so perhaps she will be my new workhorse. Thank you for all your input &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Every time DH goes to STH, I try to make him go and buy me gifts at NK and Östermalm. So far it has never worked. No I'll have to buy my own Kelly, he would never go to H. I think I would get a hear attack if I found an orange box under the X-mas tree.



&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; old dogs don't learn new tricks so we both just have to work for our luxuries &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

For the auctions one more item sold today  of total 20 items 12 sold and 1 unsold so far.


----------



## Serva1

Great news, congrats Ellie, so happy for you &#128516; Good things find new homes.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Going to a disertation party tonight.


----------



## Serva1

Have fun at the party Nahreen &#128516; Sounds very intellectional and academic


----------



## Serva1

On my way to pic up some presents for " dagistanttor ". My 4 yr old niece is going to the " dagis lillajulsfest " next week and she always wants to remember the ladies with a handpainted card and a giftbag that I sponsor


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - That sounds nice!


Nahreen - Have fun at the party!


----------



## Serva1

Evening, have been browsing the different reference treads looking for a workbag. I like the SL Sac de Jour and also find Tod's totes interesting. It feels good to have options.

Will go to Paris in spring and visit the boutiques.


----------



## Mediana

Hi, I'm back from Copenhagen. Had a lovely time and good Christmas feeling. I didn't think the Christmas Market at Tivoli was as good as last year but it was nice nevertheless. 

I was able to find my pen holder so bought it,  cheaper than Sweden + that tourist get another 10% off. I spent a Looong time at Illums Bolighus,  really, this must be one of my very favorite stores.


----------



## Elliespurse

*Med*, that's nice you found some things. I'd like to be in Copenhagen around this time too.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> *Med*, that's nice you found some things. I'd like to be in Copenhagen around this time too.



You are closer than I am, just go


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes, I could take the 03.00 bus and be in Copenhagen around 9.30?


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes only 3,5 h to Copenhagen by fast train.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> Yes, I could take the 03.00 bus and be in Copenhagen around 9.30?



Not sure where you live but taking the train is preferred. 6,5 hours in a bus doesn't sound so fun.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes the train would be better. I was checking timetables last year for a Saturday daytrip and the first morning train arrived midday. Perhaps weekdays the trains arrive earlier.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> Yes the train would be better. I was checking timetables last year for a Saturday daytrip and the first morning train arrived midday. Perhaps weekdays the trains arrive earlier.



I tend to avoid weekends because of all the people, but the train I've taken goes 05:21 from Stockholm and is in Copenhagen 10:32.


----------



## Elliespurse

^A weekday seems to be better for a daytrip. I was looking for a Saturday because the Leica community had a photo contest then. I didn't go but we had to take one roll of film in one hour and see who got the best shots


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening, sounds like you had a good time in Copenhagen Med &#128516;

My BF owns some forest and one of the hunters delivered in the morning moose meat (around 30 kg) so I have been busy making lasagne and other meals and preparing the meat for the freezer. I also delivered some moose meat to my friends. It's nice to share and aclittle Christmas spirit too. 

Now I'm completely exhausted and finally resting on my sofa &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Going to the country house in the morning and back to town on Mon evening. Nice to get away from the city, even if for a short time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's great with the meat and some to give away too.


----------



## Serva1

Yes I think so too Ellie &#128516; it's nice to share. We have a lot moose here in the south of Finland. The hunters are prohibited to shoot any other animals in my BFs forest. We both like the wildlife.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Been to friends house and played board games. 

We also got some moose meat this year.


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
On my way to the countryhouse. It's just 1h and 15min drive from my home. Some people call it a weekend house but that feels strange, because we don't use it every weekend due to work. 

I love the countryside, so peaceful and the proximity of the nature relaxes me and I sleep much better...already when driving away from the city I feel much more at ease. We in Scandinavia are so fortunate to have small cottages and wildlife.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, have a relaxing time at the country house. We had a summer house when I grew up and it's nice to get away from the city.


----------



## Serva1

Nice to hear you spent an evening with your friends Nahreen &#128516; We used to play boardgames too but they are now at the guesthouse so we don't do it so frequently anymore. 

Our friends have been trying to invite us over on a Sun evening for blinies, but they have cancelled twice because of different reasons. It can be difficult to arrange I understand, especially because they have children and we also have work during weekends.


----------



## Mediana

Wow you all are up early on a Sunday. Have fun Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, you are an early bird &#128516;&#128516; didn't expect anyone to chat at this hour &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Morning Mediana &#128516;&#128516; another early bird &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie&Med , I will relax my brain at the countryhouse. Nothing more ambitions than birdfeeding and a meeting with the builders and inspecting their work. I tried to find something easy to read in the library but didn't find a nice novel. Last time I read a novel and it was so fun. Instead I grabbed 2 publications about taxlaw, but hope to find some tempting novel at the countryhouse so I get a perfect excuse n o t to read job related stuff...&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Have a relaxing Sunday&#128516; My BF is driving and it's snowing!!! Just a little, but still exiting!!First time it's snowing this winter.The snow melts immediately, because the temperature is not yet below zero, but getting colder all the time and the snowflakes are actually bigger now! In Hfors the sea keeps the weather warmer than here in the countryside.


----------



## Elliespurse

That's nice with the light snow. It's nice to have snow for a couple of months in the winter.


----------



## Serva1

I think so too Ellie. It's so much cleaner and less bugs here, because of winter. I can cope with the mosquitos but afraid of snakes.


----------



## Serva1

Just arrived to my paradise &#128516; Still dark but snow in the lawn.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Slept long this morning. Will have a tv day today, catching up on all tv series I want to see. Bought some Glögg and will try the new Blossa 13 this afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it's nice with a lazy Sunday.


I took pics of some items and I'll ask the auction house about the valuation tomorrow, they could be too low priced to sell though.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, good to sleep longer on a Sunday &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Reading magazines I have not had time to go through before. I used to subscribe Gods&Gårdar, but now I have downsized to Gård&Torp because it's more realistic to my lifestyle and there are many useful hints about restoration etc. Occasionally I cannot resist G&G. 

I don't subscribe womens magazines. My bf is addicted to Hello& Damernas värld. She needs her doze of high society&celeb gossip and it's just fine but not my cup of tea &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Have you considered Ellie to sell low price items directly yourself online? 

I had a tennant who recently sold kitchentable, washingmachine etc online ( Finnish Huuto.net). We have several such sites. I have never sold anything, but perhaps in future. I find it a bit creepy to let strangers into my home for viewing the pieces, but it could be arranged safely for example if I would carry the items to the garage...


----------



## Elliespurse

I got a lot of Gods&Gårdar about ten years ago when I redecorated the apartment. A friend here buys them occasionally and hands them down to me, I got a "Sköna Hem" last week.


Edit: I think it's too much hassle to sell myself, and I don't have much left now


----------



## Elliespurse

I think the only things I sold myself was an old radio-gramophone-furniture and a fullsize solarium but that was 15-20 years ago. It wasn't fun to let strangers into the home..


----------



## Serva1

I agree completely Ellie and it's so much easier to let someone else handle the transaction &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

I have Damernas värld at the moment. I get sent offers on subscriptions every once in a while. I usually accept the offers if the price is good and there is some extra goods apart from the magazine. Last time I got two voluspa candles + Clarins makeup incl mascara, 2 lipglosses and some other cream. I have also gotten Lexington towles from Elle interiör etc.


----------



## Serva1

I love Voluspa candels&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nahreen

I love scented candles. Among the best I've ever bought is Ralph Lauren. It is enough to have them lit 10 min and it smells in the room and long after. IKEA scented ones are useless. I've last years X-mas one from RL on now, yes I still have half the candle left.


----------



## Serva1

I have never tried RL candles but will buy one when I see one. Thank you Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

I have been using the open fireplace all day. Flames are so beautiful and there is a cozy feeling with burning wood. It's especially nice in wintertime.


----------



## Nahreen

We have one in our house too. DH is making sure we have a fire going this time of the year. We have the temp set at 19. We use fire wood to get it warmer.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely Nahreen &#128516; I used to have a fireplace or kakelugnar in last 4 homes in the city but not in the current one. Fortunately I can always enjoy a fireplace at the countryhouse. I have chopped the wood myself with a machine so I can actually enjoy my work at the same time.


----------



## Serva1

Have you decided the colour of your Kelly, Nahreen? I don't know which one to order next, a Kelly ( probably 32) retourne or a Birkin 30 in a bright colour.


----------



## Nahreen

I want an orange K bag. Fuchsia would also be nice but I think orange is right for an H bag.


----------



## Serva1

Orange is very Hérmes, great choice! I have no idea about the color yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning, slept like a baby


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, cold outside, about -.6C


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, it was cold here too but no snow so far


----------



## Serva1

No snow here either. Have to put away all my autumn coats and prepare for winter. I have 2 pairs of kneehigh Uggs to keep me warm and a lot of over the knee leather&suede boots so that I survive the winter.


----------



## Elliespurse

I have these Loro Piana items for the winter, hat, shawl and bag.


----------



## Serva1

Looks really warm Ellie. I have a lot of scarves but love thick cashmere polos and start to wear black thin ones ( cashmere cotton or cashmere silk mix) already in Sept-Oct. I also like fur hoods when it's snowing or windy.

My favorite non downjackets have racoon hoods. They are wild racoons and one of the jackets is made of recycled fabric of old Swedish army woolcoats. The wool is treated so that no wind can go throw it. Completely handmade in Lapland and numbered pieces. They call in eco luxury.


----------



## Serva1

Even if I don't have any problem wearing fur I like to choose pieces that are from wild animals. The quality of the fur is not the same but I personally like more the fur from hunted animals. At least they grew up in the wild and hopefully had a good life.


----------



## Elliespurse

Eco Luxury sounds nice!


----------



## Serva1

A pic of the Swedish army button on my wintercoat.


----------



## Serva1

The jacket is a very tailored fit, which I love, and incredibly warm. The coat is greyish green.The hood is very heavy but lovely.


----------



## Serva1

The buttons and stripes on the pockets are reindeer leather. I like when the entire animal is used, not just the fur, and that the animal has grown in the wild. That is why I like alpacca, racoon and lambfur.


----------



## Serva1

I feel like a little racoon myself when wearing this &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^This coat looks amazing and warm!


----------



## appletart

love the idea of eco luxury 
I have a raccoon-wrap to wear with my coats but its way too freezing right now.. down jacket it is


----------



## Mediana

*Serva* Looks great! Who made it? 

I'm actually thinking of visiting Lappland in the Winter next year. Looks so pretty. I've only ever been there during summer. 

*Serva*, how is the Finish Laplands?


----------



## Mediana

appletart said:


> love the idea of eco luxury
> I have a raccoon-wrap to wear with my coats but its way too freezing right now.. down jacket it is



Yes, its winter right now. Cold but pretty with the sun.


----------



## Serva1

Racoon wrap sounds great Appletart. I would love to have racoon on my bed in wintertime at the countryhouse. 

You can check out their webpage Med. It's duohtavuohta.com and my oldest piece is the greengray with the Swedish Army buttons. The coat must be at least 4yrs old. The company changed their name from Napapiiri Jeans to DV because of confusion with another clothing company. 

The original company was very small, basically just one lady and her family working. The coats have changed as the company has grown and I feel they have lost something of the original quality. I have 3 coats. The styles I have are nolonger in production. They used to manufacture just 100 numbered pcs per style. Mine are numbers 53/100 and 79/100. 

Retailers can be found in many places. Used to be only the factory in Lapland, the airport store and one retailer in Hfors. 

Maruscka de M is listed as a retailer in Sthlm so perhaps they have some coats this season?


----------



## Mediana

Thanks Serva, I'm gonna check it out. They seem to be available in Park City Utah so I might be able to look at them next week.


----------



## Serva1

Needless to say I love Lapland. Never been to the Swedish polar area but it must be beautiful too. I like Lapland both in late summer, autumn and winter. The nature and wildlife is so strongly present and the air is the cleanest I have experienced. You can drink from any stream in the wild and in winter the snow covers the trees and forms incredible "statues". The light is exceptional and the autumn colours striking. I could only compare it with autumn in Vermont with endless mapleforests in vibrant colours of yellow and red. 

Like with all travelling I try to avoid obvious tourist sites and discover things on my own.


----------



## Serva1

Great Med &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I googled napapiiri jeans and actually found a pr company that designs their catalogues and webpages. There were samples of the 2010 catalogue were 2 of my coats can be found. I have always liked their catalogues, especially when the girl poses with the wolf lookalike dog &#128516;


----------



## Mediana

Autumn in Vermont is Amazing. I'm very fond of New England. 

I'm going to Lapland next summer to hike, haven't been up there in years so looking forward to it. My sister and I are also going to Svalbard in July. So exited about that. 




Serva1 said:


> Needless to say I love Lapland. Never been to the Swedish polar area but it must be beautiful too. I like Lapland both in late summer, autumn and winter. The nature and wildlife is so strongly present and the air is the cleanest I have experienced. You can drink from any stream in the wild and in winter the snow covers the trees and forms incredible "statues". The light is exceptional and the autumn colours striking. I could only compare it with autumn in Vermont with endless mapleforests in vibrant colours of yellow and red.
> 
> Like with all travelling I try to avoid obvious tourist sites and discover things on my own.


----------



## Serva1

Hiking in Lapland is great. My favorite place is the Kevo canyon. We used to hike a lot in Lapland with my BF. After 5 days in the terrain we always.went to a Spa. Kuusamon Tropiikki for example. It's better to hike in late August and up in the mountains. Where the water is the mosquitos are...The reindeer go up to the mountains in summer because there are less bugs.

Never been to Svalbard but heard it is absolutely beautiful. Just be aware of the icebears!


----------



## Nahreen

I'm not a winter person so Lapland is not for me. I like to sit on lambs wool, it makes our leather sofa warmer.


----------



## Serva1

Lambswool on sofa sounds comfy Nahreen &#128516; I like to keep warm in winter too. Love my big Balmuir and Italian cashmere blankets.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Hiking in Lapland is great. My favorite place is the Kevo canyon. We used to hike a lot in Lapland with my BF. After 5 days in the terrain we always.went to a Spa. Kuusamon Tropiikki for example. It's better to hike in late August and up in the mountains. Where the water is the mosquitos are...The reindeer go up to the mountains in summer because there are less bugs.
> 
> Never been to Svalbard but heard it is absolutely beautiful. Just be aware of the icebears!



I've never thought of the Finish Lapland really, but that is definitely something to think about for next time. 


I'm home now and about to start packing for my trip tomorrow. Lots of things I need to bring this time.


----------



## Nahreen

Have a nice trip Med. 

The most exciting trip for me in the near future is Stockholm next Friday where I´ll do a lecture at a company. 

I have a lot of photos to sort from our trip. I´ll see if I can get started this weekend.


----------



## Serva1

Evening 
Have a nice trip Med and you too Nahreen. Hope you have time to visit your favorite stores &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I've not decided yet if I'll just go to STH and do the lecture or stay a bit longer and go to the stores. It is cheaper if I stay away from the stores, LOL.


----------



## Serva1

Could be wise to stay away from the stores &#128516; besides you just got your lovely Lady Dior &#10084;&#65039; 

I love the toast Skagen at Tysta Mari in Östermalmshallen, Ladurée & Wienercafeet (the bread is divine) so if you don't care to browse the stores you can anyway have some good food and buy macaroons...


----------



## Nahreen

Ah Laudere, I forgot. Have not tried their macaroons yet. Where are they located? I must write a not on where to go.


----------



## Serva1

Ladurée at Grev Turegatan 15. You can almost see the light green colour of the façade from Birger Jarlsgatan &#128516; Therese is the storemanager and she probably still remembers 2 Swedish speaking women from Finland buying lots of caramel macaroons ( me and my best friend only bought caramel and asked if she ever sold so much caramel...&#128516;&#128516


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Serva. So can I assume caramel is your favourite? Was it lemon and applte that Med liked? I know someone liked lakrits, but I don't like lakrits. I've not eaten macaroons before.


----------



## Serva1

Appletart likes vanilla, Blueberry raspberry and blackcurrant, Mediana I think those you mentioned and I love my caramel and lemon too. My niece used to like caramel the most but now she loves marshmellow, something I have not tried yet &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I think Med likes lakrits...?


----------



## appletart

Vanilla! And laktrits!! And marshmallow strawberry!! And lemon.. Oh goodness


----------



## appletart

Also, ladurees vanilla tea is just absolute perfection.


----------



## Serva1

&#128516;&#128516; Appletart, I think it's funny we get so excited about Ladurée...we girls like our sweet things&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Oh my... Too many choices. I think I need to think about what flavours I like. The only problem is I like raspberries, lemon and caramel. I'll have to wait and see what's available (and remember to go there in the first place).


----------



## Nahreen

Marshmallows and strawberrys are good too... Now I'm really confused.


----------



## Serva1

We all support you Nahreen on your first Ladurée experience. Hope you can make it&#128516; I suggest you buy and try one at the shop and then perhaps buy one box to take with you home. They have some nice teas too. I bought 2 big shiny black Ladurée coolerbags and one small that I use when I need to transport food from the countryhouse. Very chic and handy&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;, just on my way to the office. It's going to be a busy day...


----------



## appletart

Serva1 said:


> &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836; Appletart, I think it's funny we get so excited about Ladurée...we girls like our sweet things&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


 
You can also get them as a cake, for special occasion, or if you might happen to already have enough boxes My dear sambo surprised me with one with my favorites on for my last bday


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a gorgeous cake!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> We all support you Nahreen on your first Ladurée experience. Hope you can make it&#128516; I suggest you buy and try one at the shop and then perhaps buy one box to take with you home. They have some nice teas too. I bought 2 big shiny black Ladurée coolerbags and one small that I use when I need to transport food from the countryhouse. Very chic and handy&#128516;



Thanks for your advice Serva. Can you mix different ones in a box? I am contemplating staying one night in STH. That way I can take my time and look at the X-mas decorations. There are some hotels in the city centre with reasonable prices if you don't mind staying without a window. I have a nordic choice hotel card and usually stay at Nordic sea  but there were no rooms left to use my bonus points at.


----------



## Nahreen

appletart said:


> You can also get them as a cake, for special occasion, or if you might happen to already have enough boxes My dear sambo surprised me with one with my favorites on for my last bday



Looks amazing.


----------



## Serva1

OMG Appletart, what a cake!! I don´t remember seeing cakes at the Ladurée Champs store, just beautiful pastries. How sweet of your sambo


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thanks for your advice Serva. Can you mix different ones in a box?




Yes Nahreen, that is the point. It´s like buying handmade chocolate, they pick the ones you want with white gloves and first you choose the box, then the contents. How exiting, remember my first visit to Ladurée, it was in Paris and they have most wonderful pastries, usually decorated with a real red rose petal and it tastes so good (even the rosepetal).


----------



## Serva1

Had a long day at work and walked passed LV this evening about 30mins before the end of the year event started. The red carpet was already there but still I don´t regret going there. I was so tired and had a work related meeting to go to. When I came home I noticed that the mail had brought me 2 thick envelopes, that had been sent from Belgium. The funny thing is I got 2 catalogues, absolutely same. Usually this kind of mistake happens if my name is not spelled correctly but it looked exactly the same and I don´t understand why they sent me 2 copies. This has never happened before. 


I browsed through the catalogue and found a beautiful croc Alma bb, the price over 15000&#8364; so frankly I would rather have an ostrich 30cm Birkin for the same price. 


I told my bf today that I have invented a new word. I have been "hermeticerad" (probably influenced by the word "hypnoticerad"), meaning I don´t desire any new LVs and after I get my exotic Céline Nano I am happy with the Cs I have and then it´s just H bags for me (+one Lady Dior medium in ostrich).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 


Serva - "hermeticerad"


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Finally Friday. Decided to stay in STH next Friday. Booked a room at Mornington at Östermalm. Decided to visit NK, Ralph Lauren, LV, Lauderee and get some lunch/dinner at Östermalmshallen. I love browsing specialised food stores.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Any plans for the weekend? I'll go to a fabric store tomorrow to see if I can find some nice fabric for curtains.


----------



## Elliespurse

It'll be a lazy weekend here. I brought back a second unsold item from the auctions today, it's back at it's usual place now.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Going soon to shop for curtains for our newly decorated room. Still waiting for the last furniture, must remember to call the store and ask.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, had a busy day yesterday and in the evening I went to the movies and saw "Hunger games episode 2". Hope Nahreen has a good time in Sthm. I have to do some paperwork today but otherwise taking it easy. It's wonderful to not have a scedule and just enjoy the day.


----------



## Serva1

How nice Nahreen &#128516; I love decorating the house and will probably have time to go through my design books for some home inspirations during Christmas holidays. I have to plan everything so we can finish the guesthouse project next year. The work starts in spring so I have time during winter.


----------



## Serva1

Are you looking for neutral colors for the curtains or "statement curtains"?


----------



## appletart

Morning. Since its första advent this weekend im gonna bake some lussebullar  love the smell of saffron.
I saw hunger games 2 last week and its a really good movie, have not read any of the books tho.


----------



## Serva1

Lussekatter sounds great &#128516; My niece has read the books and I'm definitely going to see the 3rd episode when it's released. The wait can be anoying and the fact that so many movies are made with follow ups, but guess it can be fun too especially with movies you like. You get to see more...


----------



## Nahreen

Appletart: I love lussebullar but I'll buy them this year. 

Serva: I'll go to STH next Friday, I am really looking forward. Maby I'll buy something small for me for X-mas. They can wrap it nicely and I can put it under the tree and look surprised when I open it. I have a dream of finding a nicely wrapped designer box under the tree. 

Regarding curtains, they will be plain dark blue but with nice tassels in a lighter blue. It is for my room with RL wallpaper. I'll post a pic when it is finished. I also promised to post pics of the green lizard and I have picked out a few pics from my vacation as well. It takes time to get around to posting pics since they first have to be downsized and then I have to e-mail them to myself from the other computer so I can post them from my ipad. My mac refuses to work with purseforum and I have not been able to upload pics for a few years. It is a pain in the a...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> How nice Nahreen &#128516; I love decorating the house and will probably have time to go through my design books for some home inspirations during Christmas holidays. I have to plan everything so we can finish the guesthouse project next year. The work starts in spring so I have time during winter.



I can warmly recomend fabrics from Designers guild. We also have a lot of glass items in the house at various places from Orrefors and Kosta Boda. They have lovely colours and make for nice decorations. I have two cabinets with glass doors to display the art glass.


----------



## Serva1

I love art glass and old small wine glasses. I have a small Swedish display cabinet in oak, made in 1900. It also has 3 drawers for silver. 

I completely understand the difficulty to post pics. I don't master it at all, just use my Iphone. At the moment I don't have the patiency to try to learn how to post pics with my computer...

Will be exciting to see the finished room. Tassels go well with RL&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

I am really looking forward to when the room is finished. We are slow at decorating and take our time fixing our house but we want to get it right. We do one room at the time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 


I think it's christmas market in the old city next Sunday.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;

Have a nice 1sta advent. Time to start burning candles and remember the safety.


----------



## Serva1

I was browsing the Hermès site yesterday and guess I have to order something for myself this Christmas.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes 1st advent.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> I think it's christmas market in the old city next Sunday.



Morning. I thought it was also this weekend (?).


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I was browsing the Hermès site yesterday and guess I have to order something for myself this Christmas.



Like me then, buying something for yourself. I think I might get mine at LV. But I will go to H and ask about the leather/model combo I want to order to see if it is available. I'll also check with them if it is possible to get a matching bracelet. I bought one of those rivale double tour ones last time I was there. I really like it. Was ment to post a pic but as usual have not got around to do that. I would want one in matching orange to the bag. Even DH liked the bracelet. I did not say it was new and he noticed it by himself.


----------



## Serva1

Matching bracelet is something I am also looking for. I like the double rivale but at the moment I only have 2 Kelly double tours and 1 clic clac size PM. I hope to find a phw cc that goes with etoupe and a Kelly dt in etoupe size XS ( I have a tiny wrist and small bonestructure). I'm not sure about the leather but hope to find in Paris perhaps something else than togo. The colour of the leather is the most important.

I also like some of the Hermès perfumes and scents are so nice Christmas presents &#128516;

They usually have nice stock before Christmas and since I'm not so keen on sales, pretty happy with what I have, I might do a daytrip to Sthm before C and another after New Year. Problem is I just have so much work right now so the first possible day to make that trip would be Fri 20th and even if I would be there when NK opens, it might be just crazy and to many people....


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Matching bracelet is something I am also looking for. I like the double rivale but at the moment I only have 2 Kelly double tours and 1 clic clac size PM. I hope to find a phw cc that goes with etoupe and a Kelly dt in etoupe size XS ( I have a tiny wrist and small bonestructure). I'm not sure about the leather but hope to find in Paris perhaps something else than togo. The colour of the leather is the most important.
> 
> I also like some of the Hermès perfumes and scents are so nice Christmas presents &#128516;
> 
> They usually have nice stock before Christmas and since I'm not so keen on sales, pretty happy with what I have, I might do a daytrip to Sthm before C and another after New Year. Problem is I just have so much work right now so the first possible day to make that trip would be Fri 20th and even if I would be there when NK opens, it might be just crazy and to many people....



I also have skinny arms and it was only the smallest (pm) that was not too big. I have tried on the enamel bracelets but they felt to big. Unfortunatelly the pm size was only available in a few colours when I was there. That's why I thought to ask about the possibility to order one at the same time as the bag or if they can order one for me with their regular orders. I am not sure what leather mine is in. It is black with gold hw. The leather looks smooth.


----------



## Nahreen

Finally some pictures.

My bracelet.


----------



## Nahreen

The green lizard, great colour for a wallet.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on the bracelet! 


The lizard color would look great and fresh. I wonder if it changes color like a chameleon?


----------



## Nahreen

Some pics from my vacation. Modeling shot with my H sunhat and one of the most beautiful beaches in the world, Anse Lazio. Baby turtles, amazing they'll be gigantic when old.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats on the bracelet!
> 
> 
> The lizard color would look great and fresh. I wonder if it changes color like a chameleon?



Thanks Ellie. The lizard is really tiny but it enjoyed running in that tree trunk inside the bar. They were there every evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

^This looks like a real paradise!


----------



## Nahreen

Yes, definitly paradise.


----------



## Serva1

We are bracelet twins Nahreen &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

This one is in orange etain and I think swift gold. The most common colours are orange, black and white. The clic clac is pretty loose but still nice because of the oval shape and I wear it mostly in summer anyway. The enamels are round and way too big for me.


----------



## Serva1

I just &#10084;&#65039; that green lizard &#128516; I was at the Zoo today walking with my BF. I love animals &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

That sand is sooooo white, lovely pictures and great H hat!!!!You look good Nahreen and very happy &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2415864
> 
> This one is in orange etain and I think swift gold. The most common colours are orange, black and white. The clic clac is pretty loose but still nice because of the oval shape and I wear it mostly in summer anyway. The enamels are round and way too big for me.



Yeah we have the same bracelet. Your other bracelets are gorgeous too. I so wish I had larger wrists, there are so lovely bracelets. CDC would not work on me, it is too wide. But they are beautiful esp in croc.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> That sand is sooooo white, lovely pictures and great H hat!!!!You look good Nahreen and very happy &#128516;



Thanks. Yes it was a lovely and happy vacation for us. The sand on the beach and in the sea was white and soft like velvet.


----------



## Serva1

I agree completely.  Hope I find some exciting new bracelets in Paris next year. The clic clac pm goes perfectly with my bling bling lovebracelet. I could have chosen a smaller size when I bought it but since my nieces inherit my blings I took a larger size and now I'm very pleased because it goes so well with the clic clac pm if want to carry more than one piece. 

I have always loved bracelets&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Serva: i hope you find some things in Paris. I have not been to Paris in 15 years.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;

Thank you Nahreen, planning to go in May but trip not booked yet. Last time I was there I was chocked how few slgs they had. A lot of scarves and bracelets and agendas. So frankly I'm not counting to score anything special. I will just go to Dior instead or LV if nothing else works to place a special order. At least they want my money.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; Nice to be home and relax. Found a thick cashmere sweater today in one of my favorite stores. Now I'm ready for winter. Have to take out my knee high Uggs from the box.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. It is so dark outside now. Looking forward to Christmas when we put up some lights outside. 

Cashmere is nice and warm.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, yes it's dark outside and windy too. Today I remembered to bring the phone, wristwatch etc, yesterday I remembered halfway to work  it's just a few minutes drive though.


----------



## Serva1

&#128516;&#128516; I always have to check before I close the front door if I have my keyes because I change my handbag so often and I have understood from past experiences that I'm a master to lock myself outside &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Livia1

Hello Scandinavian ladies.
We will be in Malmø next week for a concert and plan to grab a bite to eat before the show starts. Can anyone recommend a nice restaurant?


----------



## Nahreen

Hi Livia. 

I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the restaurants in Malmö.


----------



## Livia1

Well, it was worth a shot though


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, are you going to Sthlm Friday morning?


----------



## Nahreen

Yes Ellie. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Looking forward to tomorrow once my lecture is over.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it'll be exciting to hear from your trip.


----------



## Serva1

Evening. Hope you have a good trip to Sthm Nahreen. We celebrate Independence Day tomorrow. &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's nice with the celebrations tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie &#128516; Yes I agree and even with terrible weather outside it's cozy with candles we burn in windows on ID. I'm a bit of a patriot, remembering my grandparents who fought in the wars and all other people ( even some Swedes came to help and children were sent to Sweden and Denmark for safety) so that Finland could remain an independent state and not fall under Stalin's regime. I would not have my standard of living if history would have taken another turn. I speak many languages, Russian being one of the strong ones, but Swedish is my mothertongue and I love our capital city and country. I'm so grateful we survived the war.


----------



## Elliespurse

It's really great to celebrate this and how things turned out.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Sitting on the train. Glad I booked regional and not the speed train with all the cancelled trains. 

I hope you all will have a nice day. 

Ellie: selling anything at Bukowskis auctions now?


----------



## Nahreen

By the way, there was a diamond ring sold for over 2 millions.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a nice time in Sthlm!

Yes everything I had in the auctions this week sold, a bit on the low side but it was expected with economics right now.

Edit: Yes I was watching the diamond!


----------



## Nahreen

DH and I often wonders who have that amount of money to spend on one ring. I think I would have bought the Haupt byrå instead.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; Great news that you sold the items Ellie!!!Have a good trip Nahreen! Hope you have time to visit Ladurée&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Definitely Haupt


----------



## Elliespurse

I think they have many international buyers, and perhaps such a large diamond is hard to find?

The Haupt byrå looked really nice, it's interesting because the inlays were really colorful when new but it looks better as it is toady imho.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva, I'm really happy. I had five lots.


----------



## Serva1

Great Ellie, now you know you have space for new furniture &#128516; I just checked the jewellery at the auction and a lot of pieces unsold. The prices are less than here, probably because of larger supply. I didn't like the 9.3c ring. The emerald cut and the setting felt clumsy, but hope the lady that gets the ring will be happy. They will probably use the stones and make a new ring since it's not an antique piece.


----------



## Nahreen

Mornings Serva: thank you, yes Lauderee is on my list. I am staying at Östermalm and should pass by on my way between the hotel and all shops. 

Yes that diamond was probably rare but rate does not = beautiful. That Haupt was beautiful.


----------



## Serva1

Haupt is the most famous Gustavian cabinetmaker. It's a real treasure to have a piece of furniture by him.


----------



## Elliespurse

I visited the Haupt exhibition they had at Kungliga Slottet about eight years ago.


----------



## Serva1

Lucky you &#128516; I see some pieces here in private homes but seldom at auctions. Never seen an exhibition. Very educational because he worked for a long time and did different styles when fashion changed. I saw a small exhibition a couple of years ago at my friend's family castle. It was Ephraim Ståhl, but he is more known for his chairs.


----------



## Nahreen

Arrived in Stockholm. I'll take a taxi south again but first I'm having some tea. I don't need to be there until just before eleven. 

You can see special things at auctions. Things that you wonder what the purpuse was. Like that silver tea pot with two pipes also sold at Bukowskis this week. 

Today STH auction house is collecting for fashion this spring, I think I might even pass it on my way to the hotel, it is on the same street. I brought my LV bag today so if I want to get rid of it, now is the chance, LOL.


----------



## appletart

morning zzzzz dreaming of http://www.ture8.se/
will celebrate finland with a little fika today, after all i am 25% finnish.


----------



## Serva1

&#128516;&#128516; tea sounds great. Have to go an put a kettle on. Have a great time in Sthm and I so wish I could go to Wienercaféet but it has to wait until I have my boardmeetings behind. Have to do paperwork today even if we have holiday. And Ellie, celebrate today when all the fuss with the auctions is over. Well done!!&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva, about Haupt: yes it's interesting to see and the quality was really good on everything he produced. That's nice with the family exhibition.


Yes, I'll celebrate a little today.


----------



## Nahreen

appletart said:


> morning zzzzz dreaming of http://www.ture8.se/
> will celebrate finland with a little fika today, after all i am 25% finnish.



Morning. I tried looking at those apartments but my 3 g is too slow on loading. But I bet they are gorgous-and expensive. Maby I'll pass them too on my way to Lauderee.


----------



## Serva1

Jee &#128516;&#128516; Thank you Appletart &#128516;&#128516; we have so much shared history and being Swedish speaking and part of the Swedish speaking minority here I feel very close to Sweden with our mutural traditions like crayfish parties. I always have to show my Finnish friends how you eat them...


----------



## Elliespurse

I found a little note about the exhibition http://www.kungahuset.se/kungafamiljen/aktuellahandelser/2006/2006aktuellt/hmkonungeninvigdeutstallningengeorghauptgustaviiishovschatullmakare.5.1a2467a10ad032dc2680008424.html


----------



## Serva1

How interesting Ellie! I have seen that famous writingdesk many times. It was a great exhibition and I'm sorry I missed it. Have to stick to my books but it's not the same as seeing these pieces live...


----------



## Serva1

Just made some Ladurée tea but no macaroons left...


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. 

Back at the hotel. I bought some macaroons. Have not tried them yet. 2 of each for tomorrow when I get home. I got lemon, melon and caramel. 

I also got some presents for me for X-mas. One at LV and two at RL. Went to H. Met the same SA as last time. I could not get the bag combo I wanted. She said to me that since I don't live in STH she better take my details now for the wish list and then said that I needed to decide what bag I wanted today. Amazing, that means that if it opens, I'll be first on it. I was chocked. It will be the K Sellier in 25 with togo and GHW. I could not get the Sellier with togo, only epsom and box.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, Congrats on the x-mas presents! That's great with the wish list! Have you decided on the color?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes I will go for orange. Of course this does not mean the list will open, but it seems likely otherwise she would have told me to come back. Also I asked for matching bracelet, she can't order one but if she gets one in my size she'll put it aside for me. They get deliveries one time per week. 

Nk was crowded. The shops at Östermalm not so except for saluhallen. I wonder if RL and Burberry will survive. I was all alone in both stores today and on my last visit.


----------



## Elliespurse

The orange will look great. Has the togo larger grain than epsom? I was thinking the 25 is a smaller bag.

Perhaps the RL and Burberry stores has exclusive evening parties where they sell a lot?


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> The orange will look great. Has the togo larger grain than epsom? I was thinking the 25 is a smaller bag.
> 
> Perhaps the RL and Burberry stores has exclusive evening parties where they sell a lot?



Epsom is apparantly very stiff, making it difficult to get into the bag. I actually think it is difficult getting into the python LD. Therefore I decided to ho for the softer leather even if it meant not getting the outside stiching. Yes the 25 is the smallest (not counting mini and pochette) but I want a smaller one. I don't tend to use my large bags at all.


----------



## Serva1

Great news Nahreen, sounds like you have had fun but possibly a bit exchausted. Hermes orange is a classic colour and so beautiful. I was told to email when I know what I want but I still want to make a trip, because I need to look at the leather samples...


----------



## Serva1

I just noticed we all joined tPF in 2009, very funny


----------



## Elliespurse

^You're right


----------



## Nahreen

So we'll all celebrate 5 year jubilee next year. I joined to ask about Chanel shopping.

Serva: it is nice looking in person. Besides if you like those macaroons you might want to buy some more. It was ok shopping today. H was crowded but I was not in any hurry. I wanted to wait to catch the same SA. RL and Burberry were empty so no rush there either. I was only walking around for about 2 hours so it was ok. I was wearing sneakers to avoid getting sore feet and I was not sure if it would be slippery outside.


----------



## Nahreen

I just got an e-mail from Bukowskis. They sold a Zorn for 13 million. Insane!! Not my cup of tea. They wpuld need to pay me for hanging up one of those. I'm a Monet fan and Renoir.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Me too 


I finally got a bid on the last auction item and it will sell now


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^Me too
> 
> 
> I finally got a bid on the last auction item and it will sell now



That is great Ellie. Was it you that sold that Zorn? LOL.


----------



## Serva1

Great new Ellie!!! And you also have a reason to celebrate Nahreen, because you are one step closer to your dream bag!!! Zorn is also not my cup of tea, any impressionist painting will do just fine  Celebraiting Independence Day and browsing Hermes leathers and thinking about a 30cm Birkin, even if I love the 32cm Kelly too. The Kelly just has to wait and perhaps I could buy it in Paris.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, nope, I'm actually not much into art, I love looking at auctions though.

I have just framed some repros from CLG http://webbshop.carllarsson.se/produkter/reproduktioner

http://clg.se/start.aspx


----------



## Nahreen

Ellie: sound nice. I used to paint when I was younger but prefered landscapes over nude women. I still do. Besides I don't think my teacher would have allowed a 13 year old to paint of a nude woman.

Serva: difficult decisions ahead of you. I decided to go for something I would use and not sit in my closet. I have too many of those already. Have you taken out your new Birkin yet?


----------



## Serva1

Yes Nahreen, it travelled in the plane from Sthlm to Hfors and I have used it about 5 times. I don't carry it in rain/bad weather or to work. For me it's more for shopping. It's lightweight and even if I usually carry smaller bags it's nice to have the 35cm. However, I need a 30 cm and it's going to be exiting to choose a new leather for this bag too.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone! You been chatty 

Arrived in Miami today and it's very warm. Quite the difference from Las Vegas where it was below 0 yesterday. So cold. We were up at Bryce Canyon on Monday and they had lot of snow. Very pretty. We were heading up to Salt Lake City but due to a snowstorm and lots of accident on the freeway we decided to return to Las Vegas instead. 

It's been a good overall. We've been to the Penn& teller show and a hypnosis show. Love those, so much fun. also yesterday we spent the whole day at the NFR Rodeo championship. It can not get any more American than that, Great fun.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi *Med*, it's great to hear. Miami sounds nice and warm!


----------



## Mediana

On the down side. I got my CC highjacked. 
I found out by chance while I went online to see how much I've spent. Illegal transaction from the day I left Nov 27.  They have bought flight tickets from Ryan Air x2, Air Berlin x2. Online Pizza x 2. Train tickets in Germany, Jewellery from a German website and so on. Around 30,000 SEK. 
They must be german and the only thing I bought from there is from Thomas Sabo online, but that was about two weeks prior. 

Put a damper on my shopping.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oh no, are you able to get your money back?


----------



## Mediana

Well I have to file a fraud complain but I can't really do that until I'm back home and after that they will do an investigation. I don't need to pay while they investigate.


----------



## Serva1

OMG Med, so sorry to hear about the CC fraud. I hope you get your money back!

I have never been to a rodeo show. Would be fun to experience it.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> OMG Med, so sorry to hear about the CC fraud. I hope you get your money back!
> 
> I have never been to a rodeo show. Would be fun to experience it.



First time for me too. They had a huge Vender Market inside a Congress Hall and it took hours to stroll through. We watch everything from Horseman ship to Bull ridning and they sold everything from $1200 Cowboy hats to Fort Knox Vaults. Just a fun experience.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. A few more hours before going home. I had a delicioud piece of lemon meringue pie from Tysta Marie at Saluhallen yesterday. I wish I had bought two. 

Med: glad you are enjoying yourself. Sorry to hear about the CC. Hope they can find whoever did it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, the pie sounds nice, have a safe trip home.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, I love lemon meringue pie and Tysta Mari has a wonderful shrimp sandwich &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Have a good trip home Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Thank you. It will be good to come home. DH is picking me up. We'll then go and pick up the chair at Lindholms. It finally arrived. Still waiting for the small table. My curtains are also ready to be picked up but that is in another town so it will have to wait till later this week.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning, I love lemon marengue pie and Tysta Mari has a wonderful shrimp sandwich &#10084;&#65039;



Morning Serva. Yes I saw people eating them, it looked delicious. I wished DH had been there so we could have sat down and eaten one together.


----------



## Serva1

I know, it's nice to have company. At lunch it can be a bit crowded but on the other hand since I don't experience it daily it's the atmosphere of the saluhallen. People come there for good food with simple very fresh ingredients and most of them just pick up their takeaway lunch. I kind of enjoy looking at people and being part of the busy atmosphere. They also serve the tea in big white porcelain cups, which I enjoy&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

I just had breakfast. It is nice with hotel breakfast once in a while. They had home made pannkakes with jam and whipped cream. I will probably be full until this evening. I also enjoy looking at people so sitting down at Saluhallen would be fun for a change even though I prefer to eat in a peaceful environment. 

I like STH but 1-2 nights is enough for me. I live in the country side with fields and cows and always cherish coming home. If I was ever forced to move to STH and live in a flat because of work, I'd want to stay in Östermalm, close to the city centre.


----------



## Serva1

My feelings exactly. I live in the city but very nice area with beautiful old trees and a park. I see the sea from my windows and balcony and the neighbourhood is really quiet in the evening. I never hear the cars. Then again I love being at the countryhouse because it's at a lake and even if I don't have the cows I have a lot of birds and other animals around. When I'm in the city it's work even at weekends but at the countryside I just relax and read nonjob related books. I don't even carry my phone around &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Sounds good Serva. It is important to enjoy life and not only work although I do love my job. Yesterdays lecture went really good and there were lots of questions and discussions during my presentation. It makes it so more fun because it means they are interested and I could hear the discussion going on in the hallway afterwards.

The company I visited is Swedish and they make cell counters for hospitals and "vårdcentaler" and sell them all over the world. They showed me around and they make everone by hand there. I like that they are made there and not in China. We have their cell counters in Östergötland at every vårdcentral. Usually when you ho to the doctor, they take a tube for cell counting, it is a standard test.


----------



## Elliespurse

That's great with the interest Nahreen, the company I work at also does some tools for making plastic parts for bloodwork.


----------



## Serva1

I'm happy the lecture went well and people were interactive. A good lecture always makes you think and ideas pop up even afterwards. I still recall one speaker at the Börsstiftelsen event and will take one new idea that I got from a lecture to our next boardmeeting.

Nice the company is Swedish. We have some smaller Finnish companies here on the stockmarket that research and develop hospital tec items. I have not invested in them because it's more difficult to analyze their achievements. Many companies are startups and if they prosper they are quickly bought up by bigger, usually foreign, companies.

If you are interested you can google Brunnsparken Helsingfors to find out about my neighbourhood. I will google Småland for some idyllic "cow&field" pics&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

It is difficult getting a company successful in medicine. It takes many years before an idea becomes a product, even decades and some fail on the way. Still we all want new medicines and treatments. 

So Serva, if your company did invest in medicine, you have to count on not recieving a profit for many years. I suppose it would be easier if you would invest in a company with a product that is nearly ready for launching but that needs help with the marketing bit or needs to get a ready product launched in a bigger scale.


----------



## Nahreen

Finally back home. DH picked up my curtains and we got the chair. The table is still not here but otherwise the room is ready.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, that's nice the room is almost finished. I hope my armchair will be delivered week 51.


----------



## Nahreen

I'll cross my fingers your chair arrives in time for Christmas.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks I hope so. ST didn't know if they would deliver before or after week 51 but it's this week on the receipt.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I have to write X-mas cards today.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
Going to the countryside later this afternoon after I have finished the paperwork. Nice that your decoration projects are proceeding. Changing placement of furniture or redecorating your home is always a refreshing change.


----------



## Serva1

My 4 year old niece watercoloured some cards and I will send them too &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; enjoy your Sunday. I have to go to my desk now and push some papers...


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Relaxing and preparing for Christmas. There's a lot to think about when it comes to food. DHs family and mine are coming here. We will divide the food responsibility among us.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon, that's nice with dividing the cooking.


----------



## Nahreen

It is good to do that. It is still a lot of work having Christmas here. We'll have my in laws for 2 nights and it means not only the Christmas dinner but also other dinners and breakfast. It is also cleaning before and after and extra laundry with the night guests.


----------



## Elliespurse

It's nice with family getting together, we just have a dinner on the 26th.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516;
Just found my seat in the train. Going to visit a good friend in the countryside. We call eachother "big sister" and " little sister". She is the big sister I never had. I'm going too cook our dinner, small blinis for starters and then her favorite dish " pasta vongoli". I'm not so keen on pasta for dinner but since it's her favorite I will do it. I found fresh vongoli, the little clam like mussels, at our NK (Stockmann) and they are properly packed in ice and are not noisy as bluemussels, besides the train is half empty anyway.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> It's nice with family getting together, we just have a dinner on the 26th.



What do you do on the 24th? DHs parents are divorced. It is the first time both of them are coming for X-mas. Also his younger half brother is coming (his mothers son from a second relationship). I am a bit worried, there is still tension after 25 years. None of them are living with a new partner anymore. They live in the same town in Småland but DHs father will not give his mother a lift so she has to to take the train. DH is really angry now and nearly told his dad not to come. This all occured on the phone when I was still in STH.


----------



## Serva1

I like family dinners too but it's always so much china, glasses and cutlery that has to be handwashed..


----------



## Serva1

Seems your DHs father is more sensitive about how to handle a confrontation with the x wife.I'm sure you can "read" the situation when they are in the same room. Just keep both busy and think about the placecards.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Seems your DHs father is more sensitive about how to handle a confrontation with the x wife.I'm sure you can "read" the situation when they are in the same room. Just keep both busy and think about the placecards.



He actually offered to give them a lift but then changed his mind. We think it is his new lady that has interfered. She is never there when we visit but others living close by have said that he is different now. I think it will be ok once they are here but the trains are unpredictable and expensive and he is any way driving alone.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, I hope they enjoy meeting the family anyway.

I usually don't celebrate much, it's nice to relax and not travel around on holidays like most people do.


----------



## Serva1

I understand, it's complicated and I find it sad that his new lady cannot accept the fact that you have a real family Christmas and she makes herself ridiculous by trying to intervene in any way with the arrangements. Perhaps she doesn't feel comfortable how she spends her Christmas. But if she is the problem then it might still be a nice family get together because she is absent.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## appletart

Morning. 
Serva, vongole sounds delicious. One of my favorite dishes but i havent tried to cook it at home yet. Is it difficult to make? I cook moules marineres from time to time, its so simple but tasty.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
It's very simple Appletart. I love Marchella Hazan's Italian cookbooks. She has great recepies for basic Italian cooking. I also like Giuliano Bugalli's books. You can google and find good recepies too. You start with the base : olive oil, garlic, (chili),shalott onion, fresh peeled tomato cubes without seeds, a little tomato pure or canned. I like to add a little ground black pepper. Then simmer and add white wine. Pasta, thin spagetti or tagliolini separately cooked. Then add vongole to the sauce, mix and cook on low heat 5 min. Spagetti should still be a bit hard when you add it to the sauce so that the pasta sucks up flavors from sauce. When dish is ready top with fresh parsley. Vongole can be done in a white sauce too but I like to have a little tomatoe cubes in my dish. I don't use any precise measurements &#128516;


----------



## appletart

Googled Marcella Hazan and found her vongole recipe, will try but without chili cause im too much of a chicken for that i love cooking and finding new recipes.


----------



## Serva1

&#128516; Life is too short to eat bad food &#128516; Love cooking too and perhaps because I don't have to do it every day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Evening 
I got a present from UK today. A friend of mine gave me some chocolate. The rose and violet truffels are simply divine &#10084;&#65039; I've never tasted this brand before.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 

Nice present Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie. It's nice to be surpriced and fun to discover a new delicacy


----------



## Nahreen

Morning, or soon good afternoon. Truffles are good but not to keen if it is dark chocolate. Bought a lot of presents yesterday for Christmas. At Biltema actually. The older men in our family like things to their cars.

Made 135 meatballs as well for Christmas dinner. By the way the macaroons were good, especially the caramel and the lemon. The melon was ok but the others were better.


----------



## Serva1

Glad you liked them Nahreen &#128516; Good to start collecting the presents well in advance because you have so many other things to prep for the family Christmas. Going to pick up a Playstation 4 today (my BF is such a young boy at heart and in wintertime likes to play his games) and I have bought other presents already so pretty prepared for Christmas when it comes to presents.


----------



## Serva1

Having lunch at a sushi restaurant. Just got my miso soup to keep me warm &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^That looks nice!


----------



## appletart

Quite a lovely purse. Miso soup is good too.

Did you all watch the nobel festivities yday? Too bad victoria and madeleine wasnt able to attend the dinner at nobel, i love watching their gowns and jewelry.


----------



## Serva1

I love watching the Nobel dinner etc. It's so much better than our Independence Day reception at the presidential palace.  I worked late and took an evening walk with my bf's dog so I didn't see the entire event, but it was lovely.


----------



## Nahreen

I don't watch it. I actually wonder who gets invited except for the winners? Politicians? I know there are some students. As a PhD student you could participate in a lottery that gave you the chance to buy tickets. I tried once many years ago but no luck.


----------



## appletart

Various academic people/scientists? I think? 
I was in blå hallen for a christmas concert just recently, amazed how small the room is! Looks so much bigger on tv when filming it from above..


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; starting early with my work today. Going to a Lucia party tomorrow (has actually nothing to do with Lucia, only that it's always arranged on the 13th).


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.

No Lucia party for us. We have a birthday party to attend, it is my sisters 50th one.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, the birthday party sounds nice!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Lucia today. I wonder if the students will do something, they sometimes perform. I must remember to pick up yhe pajs and cakes for tonights dinner. We will have it at my dads apartment.


----------



## Serva1

Got some mail from LV today. The postcards tell a funny story about a polarbear going to the Global Warming meeting in NY &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^This looks really fun!


----------



## appletart

Cute photos maybe in the future i will be so lucky to get holiday cards from LV.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend.

Appletart, I think my SA sent me the cards because I didn't go to the party. This year I spent about 17000 in that shop but I will probably never spend so much again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's nice they send cards!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Invited to a friend/collegues new flat tonight. She is moving in together with her boyfriend and they bought a flat together in Norrköping. She has invited most people from work.


----------



## Nahreen

By the way, no card from LV but a big catalogue from Dior. I have bought a lot of things throughout the years but it was not until this summer, I started to recieve catalogues from RL, Dior, Gucci and LV. Maby the need to chase down the customers. 

I am so excited about that K bag. I so hope they get to open the list. Now I must not spend my money until I have saved up in case it arrives earlier than expected. 

Our room is now ready, only a lamp missing but it will have to wait.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I hope they open the list for your Kelly  

It's nice to get catalogs, I doubt I'll get one now because it's been a long time since I bought something from LV.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and Nahreen &#128516; Housewarming party sounds nice. I love when people invite guests home. We don't do it so often, my parents used to have more guests. Might be because we both work a lot and are so tired during weekends. Besides I work also then, Saturdays less, Sundays more...

We only have LV, the store seems bigger than the store in Sthm and Chanel at Dellamarga (just accessories).Mulberry has a small shop and then we have Collage the Shop that sells some Bottega Veneta, Gucci, Ferragamo and Burberry bags and shoes. In February Luxbag will open a bigger store and at the moment they have handbags from Céline, Fendi, Lowe, Givenchy and some other brands, but when they expand they will have some shoes and rtw too. I'm looking forward to see more Céline pieces.

The most interesting small stores that have clothes are My o My, Nina's and Nómad.

In comparison with Sthm or Copenhagen we have very few luxury stores and not so much for me to shop here...


----------



## Nahreen

Copenhagen has really good shopping places for designer goods. Their LV store is really large as is the H store.


----------



## Nahreen

I saw a K wallet at H online. It was in yellow but with silver HW. I liked the yellow but it would have been nicer with soft gold/champagne HW. It is 19200 sek. I have not seen them on H online before.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The Kelly wallet is really nice, perhaps it could be used as a clutch too?


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^The Kelly wallet is really nice, perhaps it could be used as a clutch too?



I was thinking the same. I wonder how many are now waiting for their order to be confirmed by H....


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's a nice Christmas present too.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
I saw the Kelly wallets too (2 colours) some time ago but I want a colour that I really like. I have a nice little Bearn in yellow epsom phw but nothing in orange, so that would have been interesting for me. I would wear it with a H chain, not as a clutch.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Going to a glögg party this afternoon. This weekend was very busy. I'll relax next weekend. 

Serva have you decided on what bag to order?

Ellie any shopping plans?


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, no shopping plans yet, for new furniture I think I'll take a day off in February and go to Sthlm. And I usually buy a Christmas flower group for my parents but I'll wait until the 23rd so it's fresh.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, have fun at the glöggparty Nahreen. No decisions made about the next bag, but probably a Birkin, because I think that I could easier get a Kelly in Paris. Perhaps a B30 in a heavier leather. Will put more time and decide after Christmas, because right now so much work and an important boardmeeting on Thu.


----------



## Serva1

Flowers are always nice on Christmas. Even for people who have "everything". &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

Hi Everyone, 

I'm back home and beat. Gonna take a nap and then unpack and do some laundry. Talk to you later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Med, glad you're back.


----------



## Serva1

Hope you had a good trip Med and the cc issue can be solved. 

On my way to the countryhouse with BF to get a Christmas tree. It's fun he suggested it today and knows how I love the smell of Christmas ( tree, cinnamon, oranges decorated with cloves, gingerbred, glögg& candles)

Are you going to decorate your home Ellie for Christmas?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I just decorate a little bit, right now it's wrapping Christmas gifts. The unsold folding table I brought back is great for this.


----------



## Serva1

Same here, no Christmas lights in windows or anything like that. The US Embassy next door has the entire façade full of lights, real American style, but fortunately they are not colored. Will decorate with a few inherited pieces on sidetables and then the Christmas tree.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516;
Tomorrow I have the most demanding boardmeeting of the year. Still have some paperwork to do but then it's all wrapped up and after tomorrow I can start thinking about other things than work work work.

It's going to feel great to finally focus on home, holidayplans and my next bag &#128516;. I would like to reward myself with something special from Hermès but the only interesting thing online is a black cashmere sweater and I'm not sure what size would be perfect. It's so difficult to buy clothes online if you are not shopping for a second pair...

Have you ever bought clothes online? I'm not a " return person", only if the item is faulty I return it or file a complaint.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, and good luck tomorrow!

I haven't bought any expensive clothes online yet, it's not easy with all different sizes.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.
I've bought a few clothes items online but I agree it is difficult with sizes and certain things like dresses are impossible to buy. Those I've to try on.

Worked a lot this week so far but I'll most likely be ready with most before Christmas.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, yes tomorrow will be challenging but I always get things done. I agree with you Nahreen, clothes are difficult, my size can be 36, usually 38 and at times even 40, depending on the style. I like to try things on, so unless I´m looking for a second pair I think buying clothes (or shoes) is very difficult.


I just ordered a Kelly wallet online  seems so funny that I have been trying to change my  conservative shopping habits. I guess H online is safe, because I know most of the leathers and trust the quality of craftmanship. 


Before H online I have once bought shampoo&conditioner online, a bag (Ferragamo) and one belt (H online). Never tried Amazon, but books and blu-ray discs could be interesting. Auctionhouses operate online, but somehow I don´t trust the system or my computer so in future they will have to continue calling me when an item I´m interested in is going to be auctioned or then I have to be there in person.


----------



## Mediana

Hi, I'm big on ordering online. If I could I would probably do all my shopping online. As for clothes, yes it's hard with sizes so I buy different sizes. Unless it's something really expensive I can shop the same item in two three sizes and then return the wrong ones. 

@Blueberry  just came back from seeing Matthew Bourne's Swan lake. It was wonderful! So happy I went. 

Having a great time in London even though it doesn't feel very Christmasy.


----------



## Serva1

Great to hear that you have fun in Ldn. Ordering online is a big thing in the US, but I never picked up that habit while there. I actually ordered 2 wallets and will choose the one I like more, because I'm testing H's return policy &#128516; If it works well, then I'm convinced that online shopping is a good thing and hopefully learn to master it eventually.


----------



## Serva1

I'm still working for tomorrow's meeting so have to get back to business but nice to hear from you Med and have a good time in Ldn &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. DH has started his vacation. He only had three days this summer because of the ladder accident. He also have 8 days more than me each year. But he still won´t be able to take all days he could have, too much to do at his job.

Good luck today Serva. Looking forward to seeing your wallet.

Ordering DVD:s and Blue-rays from amazon are a bit tricky considering the region differences between countries. Books is no problem. I have a Kindle and I download books directly to it. I can then choose to read them on my Kindle or on my ipad. They are connected. The Kindle is good when sitting outside in the sun since it funtions just like any book. The ipad is good when it is dark because of the light. To read on the Kindle in the dark you need to light a lamp.

I´ve bought from Bukowskis fashion auction. I placed a bid in advance on-line. It worked fine and afterwards I transferred money to them from my bank, no CC needed. It was the same when I bought my latest Dior bag and one of my Chanels. I transferred money from my bank account so I did not need to use CC. You transfer directly in Euro so you don´t have to worry about exchange rates.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Have you started preparing for Christmas yet?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Just a little bit with Christmas gifts. I try to do just a few simple low priced gifts every year and I hope I don't get anything expensive. I think something simple is enough.

Have you started yet?


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I´ve started and now all presents are bought. I think I´ll leave early today. Need to go to the post at our local store and pick up DHs present that arrived.


----------



## Elliespurse

We work tomorrow also, then they close until Tuesday the 7th


----------



## Mediana

I haven't bought any gifts yet because I don't know what to get them. 
First off BF. He has everything and impossible to buy for.
My sister graduates from University in January. Any tips?
Mother turns 60 in January and not sure what to get. 


I'm really running out of time.


----------



## Elliespurse

^A Christmas flower/tree group for mom? (I usually buy this)


And something from Svenskt Tenn for sis?


----------



## Serva1

Evening, meeting went beyond expectations. I'm so happy with the results and trying to stay awake until 8 pm. Perhaps I will go to the movies and try not to fall asleep&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats Serva!


----------



## Nahreen

I am happy for you Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you dear fellow Scandinavians &#10084;&#65039; I'm still so happy and now I'm completely waisted and will sleep a long time. I had to close my eyes at times at the cinema but it was ok because It was a 3D movie&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Last day at work before Christmas. Not my last day working though, My manuscript was returned yesterday that I had submitted to a scientific magasine after a review process. It needs to be revised according to the review comments (as always happens) but the deadline is the 16th of January so I need to work tomorrow. It always takes time to revise and I don't want to leave it until after the holidays.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nahreen, hope the work goes smoothly.


----------



## Mediana

Hi, 

Glad everything worked out Serva and Nahreen, don't work to much. 

I'm back home and have a load of cleaning todo. Lots of things to unpack.  Bought way to much stuff.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516;
Fedex tried to deliver my package from H today, and even if I asked them to call before the delivery things didn'tgo as planned. Reason: the company policy is to call the following customer at the previous delivery location. So I asked the delivery guy if his previous location was the US Embassy? He replied yes and that would give me just 15 sec time to get home,which seems a bit short. We agreed that next time they call me 10min in advance and I can jump into my MB and step on the gas if necessary. I will get my wallets tomorrow between 10 and 15 so I guess I will do my Christmas cleaning and stay indoors just to be sure


----------



## Nahreen

Nice Serva that your wallet arrives tomorrow. What colour combo is it?


----------



## Serva1

I ordered 2 wallets. Blue the galice in the new stamped leather grain d'h and a jeans blue in epsom with white contrast sticking. Of course I would rather have ostrich but H has made it so difficult for me...


----------



## Serva1

I think it's wonderful you get to publish Nahreen, congrats even if your work is not yet finished


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
Really dark outside and I cannot start cleaning my home before I get some natural light....


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I like the natural light best too.


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie because it's impossible to see the dust...still waiting for daylight but guess I can browse tpf instead so having a lazy Saturday...Do you have any plans for today?


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's just a lazy Saturday here, we got some towels/blankets as Christmas present at work and I'm going to wrap it up as gifts to family


----------



## Mediana

I'm back at work and boy did I have lots of email to go through. I was only able to read half of them when away, after that my password expired and I took the opportunity to leave work behind.


----------



## Serva1

Have a nice lazy Sat Ellie &#128516; Wrapping presents is fun. I enjoy nowadays more giving presents than buying for myself. 

Med, sounds very familiar...I always have a lot of emails and wonder at times why people want to keep me posted about all small details, like seeking justification for business related actions and if I don't immediately post back or intervene, then their actions are " approved" and are above critics. I wish my computer would be smart enough to delete nonsens.


----------



## Serva1

I'm dreaming of my next Birkin....The 35cm is a good size for my frame since I'm 168cm but I'm looking for another type of leather that still feels soft and smells nice, so I will probably order a 30cm. My dream is to buy an ostrich B30 in Paris and if I get one then I would not need another B30 but would prefer a B35. And finally, because I really like natural heavy leathers it could still be smarter to order a B30 because the leathers I like are more heavy than togo...also I would like to have one Kelly and that would be a small crossbody bag or handheld at parties so I still have a lot to consider. The B30s are more difficult to find ( Asians like them) so could be smart to order one. Just sharing my thoughts, especially to you Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Finally the sun shines and I can start cleaning!!! Wish you all a relaxing Sat. I'm going to a party in the evening and so happy I only have a 5 min walk home so I will wear something nice and perhaps the new Kelly as a clutch or I can also use a thick wgold chain. Will post pics &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'd like to see pics!


----------



## Serva1

Fedex just brought 2 beautiful orange boxes &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Serva1

I'm soooo spoiled &#128516; and the choice is clear...I love the jeans blue in epsom. The leather feels softer than the new printed H leather. Also the white contrast stiching is beautiful and goes well with my white summer clothes.


----------



## Serva1

This is a match made in heaven. My python Tod's combined with the new Kelly wallet and with thick wgold chain ( until I get the 70cm Farandole). So happy I have a new summerbag and epsom is more durable with chain than goatskin so it's a definite kerper. Besides these shoes don't go with my LV Artsy as well so I will only use them with my Kelly.

I will put the wallet back in the box and open it on Christmas &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Comparison pic. It's strange the Kelly w looks so much lighter in pics than the shoes, even without flash. The colour of the wallet is however exactly the same than the light blue shade in the shoes and it's not a pale blue colour. Goes well with jeans too.


----------



## Serva1

I have never been a fan of this colour, but the pics of the B's I've seen have not been good. This is a classic H colour and one item is good to have. My next wallet will probably be either etoupe in chevre or a bright colour if I get a Bearn in etoupe to match my B35.


----------



## Serva1

Now I managed to catch the colour. I love the dark grey piping of the wallet&#10084;&#65039;

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great choice and Congrats!  I was going to say the Blue Jean looks great and I saw you thought the same. Great pics with the shoes and Artsy!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, I just wish I could post pics with my computer because I would like them to appear once and at times the Iphone pics look a bit blurry, but I´m getting there eventually...Managed to take a photo with my computer camera but how to post it from the computer is still a mystery. When I have time I will educate myself.


Going to continue with the Christmas cleaning now. I feel so spoiled and "hermeniserad". Such an expensive addiction and difficult to get a fix


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I haven't bought any gifts yet because I don't know what to get them.
> First off BF. He has everything and impossible to buy for.
> My sister graduates from University in January. Any tips?
> Mother turns 60 in January and not sure what to get.
> 
> 
> I'm really running out of time.



What about doing something with your mother and sister? A weekend at some spa or cosy hotel? I have problem with my dad and uncle, they also have everything. Dad needed a new sämskinn for polishing his car and I got one and some other car things at Biltema. DH loves Rammstein so I ordered a special editions box from Germany.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> What about doing something with your mother and sister? A weekend at some spa or cosy hotel? I have problem with my dad and uncle, they also have everything. Dad needed a new sämskinn for polishing his car and I got one and some other car things at Biltema. DH loves Rammstein so I ordered a special editions box from Germany.


 
I thought about that but I gave my mother a SPA weekend when she turned 50 and she hasn't used it yet


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I'm dreaming of my next Birkin....The 35cm is a good size for my frame since I'm 168cm but I'm looking for another type of leather that still feels soft and smells nice, so I will probably order a 30cm. My dream is to buy an ostrich B30 in Paris and if I get one then I would not need another B30 but would prefer a B35. And finally, because I really like natural heavy leathers it could still be smarter to order a B30 because the leathers I like are more heavy than togo...also I would like to have one Kelly and that would be a small crossbody bag or handheld at parties so I still have a lot to consider. The B30s are more difficult to find ( Asians like them) so could be smart to order one. Just sharing my thoughts, especially to you Nahreen.



I love ostrich. I have a wallet in orange ostich bought in SA 7 years ago when I went there for a conference. Ostrich there was expensive but probably much cheaper than buying a designer one and there were lots to choose from re bags, wallets etc.

I will go with a 25 Kelly, don't want a big one. I'm only 1.52 long. Besides, my bags rarely leave my closet anyway and the K would be my most expensive one so most likely it would stay in there. It would only come out for a special occasion and not for everyday use. 
The SA has already taken my details and as soon as they open the list, it will be ordered.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie, I just wish I could post pics with my computer because I would like them to appear once and at times the Iphone pics look a bit blurry, but I´m getting there eventually...Managed to take a photo with my computer camera but how to post it from the computer is still a mystery. When I have time I will educate myself.
> 
> 
> Going to continue with the Christmas cleaning now. I feel so spoiled and "hermeniserad". Such an expensive addiction and difficult to get a fix



Beautiful wallets Serva. They are like clutch bags, I would use one like that more than a wallet. It's like that LV bag I bought it has a leather strap that is detachable and it can be used as a clutch as well. It has several card slota and one compartment for money/coins.

Did you order them online? I rarely ever see K wallets online. Only that yellow one a few weeks ago.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I think it's wonderful you get to publish Nahreen, congrats even if your work is not yet finished



It is my life and work. Publicatins=money to do new research, then publish again etc...and so it goes round and round. To get published you need to do good studies and new things (being first). I suppose it's the same as for companies, they develop a product and then they have to market it and sell and preferably be first.


----------



## Serva1

Yes I ordered it online and I also put an orange Kelly w today in my shopping bag but took it out after 5sec because even if I can buy it I think it's good to have limits and not endulge yourself with everything. You know we have the same Kelly double tour bracelet and a clutch wallet ( fits my Iphone 5) looks good with the bracelet so guess I will buy it in orange at some point.Your bracelet has gold hw and I have it in palladium.


----------



## Serva1

I don't use the Kelly as a wallet. I like Bearn more&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Yes I ordered it online and I also put an orange Kelly w today in my shopping bag but took it out after 5sec because even if I can buy it I think it's good to have limits and not endulge yourself with everything. You know we have the same Kelly double tour bracelet and a clutch wallet ( fits my Iphone 5) looks good with the bracelet so guess I will buy it in orange at some point.Your bracelet has gold hw and I have it in palladium.



I don't see any K wallets online at all. Maby it's not working properly on the ipad or they sell out really fast. I really like my bracelets. It is so different compared to my other jewellery. I like classical jewellery such as pearls.


----------



## Serva1

I like pearls too, but only for festive occasions. I wear diamonds in platinum for every day, diamond studs or small hoops combined with 1-2 rings on one finger and a bracelet. I love bracelets &#10084;&#65039; Neclaces for more festive occasions because I don't want to look like a Christmas tree &#128516; 

I love Kelly dt bracelets. They are so comfy and XS is perfect size. The C lovebracelet works single or combined with a clic clac but those I usually wear in summer.


----------



## Serva1

The H online is a complete mystery to me....but the orders are dispatched fast so the only thing I need to test now is how fast they refund my money. Fedex is picking up the Kelly w I didn't choose on Mon. 

I think many of us work hard and if guys like to party then we women like to " shop heavy" &#128516;&#128516; and we do deserve our luxuries!


----------



## Nahreen

My pearl necklace is double so it only comes out for really special occasions. I bought it 10 years ago in China to use when I got married and also bought fabric for my dress even though DH had not proposed yet.


----------



## Serva1

Your pearls must be totally fabulous. A double is so classy and classic. I have a simple I inherited. Would love a long single 20s style &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

By the way, the store where I bought my necklace had one with really big pearls, like in the Flintstones. It was priced at 100 000 Sek. I can't imagine how much it would cost here.


----------



## Serva1

Probably astronomical price here &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I love my necklace, it is also a memory from my trip. It was a trip that we planned for a long time. We booked it already for 2003 but then SARS hit and our trip got cancelled. We had to wait a year before we could go.

I think you can buy beautiful pears at auctions that Bukowskis have and at jewelly antique stores.


----------



## Serva1

I also like old broches. You can combine it with a double pearls for a more grand look. My special favorites are 20s platinum pieces with diamonds. I can imagine that colored stones in gold would look good too on you N. My skin is too pale for gold. In summer I sometimes wear inherited gold pieces but usually my skin is just too pale....


----------



## Serva1

You are right N. Bukowskis or Ribbhagen are the best places to shop antique pieces.


----------



## Nahreen

My wedding ring is yellow gold with 3 diamonds and 2 rubies and I also have one yellow gold ring with a solitary ruby. I'm wearing them now. We have a jewellery store here called Sandström De wit with really special jewellery. I hope DH got me something there for Christmas. I have decided on a necklace to match my earings from them but it will be 10 000 kr and it needs to be ordered. I have a gift certificate on 2000 already but because I bought that python bag and want that K, I need to wait a bit before buying that necklace.


----------



## Serva1

It´s good to wait and save for special things. I googled Sandström dewitt and found them. I love looking at jewellery, what woman would not like that  My favorite jewellery designer here is Annette Tillander. She has her studio just around the corner where I used to live. It´s not faraway from my current home either. She has made me a fabulous snowflake piece in platinum and diamonds. 


I just ordered my second Kelly wallet in classic H orange with palladium hw, just like my bracelet. I think chevre in orange is also fabulous but with the Farandole chain it´s not as durable as epsom. Also the frequent priceincreases, talks about limitations how many slgs a customer can buy etc. I just think it´s better to get the bag now because in summer I usually carry only small bags. This year I have spent so much money on bags, not just for myself. Next year will definitely be less, unless I get that B30 in ostrich and a Lady Dior medium in ostrich...but I´m far from the biggest spender here on tPF where women buy crocs and Birkins&Kellies all the time. I just love looking at other people´s collections and I don´t have to have everything there is on offer. Croc is just way too expensive and I love my ostrich more.


----------



## Mediana

Evening. Been out for dinner with friends. Food was good as usual but just awful service today. I feel so let down about that because I really like the restaurant.

As for jewellery. I've decided 2014 is the year I'm gonna buy myself some more jewellery. I jumped the gun and bought a Tiffany Interlocking Circles Pendant when I was in US and came home with a Cartier Love Necklace from London. 

My inherited pearl necklace has broken two times and is now to short for me  I really want another one but I'm not sure were to buy one.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Med, so sorry to hear the restaurant was a disappointment...kind of spoils things a bit especially if you usually like the place. I was at a party but came home rather early, because I´m still tired after my boardmeeting and all the work before that. 

Pearls are a bit tricky. I only have one necklace and if I would buy a second piece it would probably be Schoeffel. Partly because I get a discount from my local dealer...Is it possible to extend the necklace you have? 

You have been a big spender Med  but we girls like our bling and you have probably been thinking about the pieces for a while. The only Cartier piece I have is my wgold Love with 4 diamonds. I would love to have one more with many small diamonds. On the other hand I have actually enough jewellery already so at the moment I´m focusing on H. I also have a soft spot for Tiffany. I have a Fleur the Lis Key pendant in platinum with platinum chain and an Atlas bracelet. Also 2 drop dead gorgeus pens. Lately I´ve wanted more individual jewellery customized By my favourite jeweller. I also have an Efva Attling piece that I really love. It´s in wgold and with small diamonds "sic itur ad astra" the way to the stars pendant.

Hope you love your new beautiful pieces


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
My dear BF is showing interest in Christmas food. I´m still a bit low with my apetite so thinking about the traditional Christmas table doesn´t feel too good at the moment. I do like the starters, all fish related things, but the warm dishes don´t appeal to me so much, so usually I stuff myself with starters. Guess I have to buy some of the food today. Our main departmentstore Stockmann is open until 9pm, which is great. It´s been difficult to get a parkingspace there lately, because of all the Christmas shopping and already a lot of Russian tourists. Some Asian too.


Hope you all have a nice relaxing Sunday. I have to start making a list about the food and what to get today and what later...


----------



## Mediana

Hi, 

I'm gonna shop for food tomorrow. We decided to skip most of the Christmas food this year. Since I've been gone I haven't had time to prepare anything. We are only doing "lammfiol", "gubbröra" and "Janssons" and I might to Brussels sprouts with pancetta and balsamic vinegar. 

*Serva* Do you speak any Swedish? 
Yes, I'll enjoy my pieces. I'm already thinking what to get next. It will be a pearl necklace. The one I had had smaller pearls in the neck by the clasp. When it broke they took some of them off. Can't do much about it, but can probably do a bracelet of it instead. 

Have a great day at Stockmans


----------



## Serva1

Yes, I speak Swedish, it´s my first language. I`m a Swedish speaking Finn and belong to the minority here 


I was also thinking about the possibility to make a bracelet. A double strand pearl bracelet could be nice. You can attatch a nice jewel clasp to it and make it special. Inherited pieces have so much history and especially if you inherit it from a person you loved you really want to use it on special occasions and if it´s an old family piece you want to take care of it.


Thank you, I will try to survive among all other people who are shopping for food...my BF should really participate in this because he is going to eat most of it anyway.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm just back from Coop Konsum with some groceries (ribs for lunch), I forgot "inlagd sill" though. I usually don't cook much.

I also have the laundry room as usual on Sundays, I'll go and pick it up now.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds like you are busy with household things Ellie  I did all washing up yesterday so I could take it more easy today. The weather is so dull. It's raining and I was so hoping to get a white Christmas even with tinytiny snow, but guess it's not going to happen


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Been working on my manuscript since 6 am. Now I'm finally finished for the day. 

We decorated the tree yesterday, it makes it cosy.

Med: a pearl bracelets sounds nice. I'm not at all familiar with Tiffany and Cartier designs. Perhaps better I stay away, I don't need another addiction, LOL.

Serva: How exciting with another wallet, I love bright orange. 

Ellie: Are you done with your laundry yet? Did your chair arrive from Svenskt tenn?

I think I've spent quite a lot this year on clothes, bags etc. I better not sum it up...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> It´s good to wait and save for special things. I googled Sandström dewitt and found them. I love looking at jewellery, what woman would not like that  My favorite jewellery designer here is Annette Tillander. She has her studio just around the corner where I used to live. It´s not faraway from my current home either. She has made me a fabulous snowflake piece in platinum and diamonds.
> 
> 
> I just ordered my second Kelly wallet in classic H orange with palladium hw, just like my bracelet. I think chevre in orange is also fabulous but with the Farandole chain it´s not as durable as epsom. Also the frequent priceincreases, talks about limitations how many slgs a customer can buy etc. I just think it´s better to get the bag now because in summer I usually carry only small bags. This year I have spent so much money on bags, not just for myself. Next year will definitely be less, unless I get that B30 in ostrich and a Lady Dior medium in ostrich...but I´m far from the biggest spender here on tPF where women buy crocs and Birkins&Kellies all the time. I just love looking at other people´s collections and I don´t have to have everything there is on offer. Croc is just way too expensive and I love my ostrich more.



Croc and ostich are both lovely. But both so expensive. The mini LD in croc costs a fortune and it is really tiny.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, yes the laundry is finished (I had the time slot 10-14). The chair hasn't arrived yet, they sounded unsure about week 51 when I ordered it and asked if I needed it before Christmas. It seems four months delivery time is normal.


----------



## Serva1

I know Nahreen, but it would probably look good on you  I will stick to my ostrich. Had a LV croc wallet once and frankly lizzard is more durable. Perhaps H has better quality than LV but at the moment I don´t desire anything croc.


Well done Nahreen, it´s smart to get things done so you can relax on Christmas. You sound like a "powerwoman". Personally I´m still a bit waisted after last Thu meeting and it didn´t help to go to  a party yesterday. 


I never got to decorate the tree so guess I will be doing that in the evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva, I have had my LV croc wallet for five years now  More pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-exotique-materials-club-103564.html#post12975622


----------



## Serva1

Your wallet looks absolutely fabulous Ellie, I had a classic blue Ludlow, much smaller than yours and they don´t make it anymore. It was rather big scaled and started to "live" around the edges so i got tired of that and gave it away. I also gave away a navy blue Ludlow in lizzard, which I now regret a bit because it was in perfect condition and it would be nice with my python Artsy now...but on the other hand I tend to give away a lot and it´s nice to share so to be honest I don´t mind. 


I just love the colour of your croc 
The scales of your wallet look so much better and it´s so shiny and beautiful. I love popup colour slgs! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Nahreen

I think all of us are hard working power women here at chateu S. None of us seem to have any kids either. That is probably one reason we can indulge in designer goods. 

I've to do more work after Christmas for my consulting job as well. But I don't mind, the procedings are going towards funding my K. It is all that extra job that allows me to buy nice things. 

By the way, I've gotten hooked at watching toddlers and tiaras. The show is horrible and I feel sorry for the kids, some mums are crazy. At the same time I can't stop watching.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^Serva, I have had my LV croc wallet for five years now  More pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...tique-materials-club-103564.html#post12975622



I love that wallet, the red is so gorgeous.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva and Nahreen - Thanks, I just have to use this wallet more.


----------



## Serva1

You are probably more ladylike and gentle with your precious items, Ellie. I baby my most precious bags, especially my Birkin, but my slgs have to take a lot. 


I´m hooked on Downton Abbey, even if I think the plot is not so good anymore, but I love the English and the setting. The widow Dutchess is my favorite. I have bought books and seen the exhibition at Hallwyllska. Definitely hooked, I would say...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> You are probably more ladylike and gentle with your precious items, Ellie. I baby my most precious bags, especially my Birkin, but my slgs have to take a lot.
> 
> 
> I´m hooked on Downton Abbey, even if I think the plot is not so good anymore, but I love the English and the setting. The widow Dutchess is my favorite. I have bought books and seen the exhibition at Hallwyllska. Definitely hooked, I would say...



I also love English period dramas. I watch pride and prejudice once a year on dvd with Colin Firth. Yes the dowager dutchess is so funny, she is a brilliant actress Maggie Smith. I can warmly recommend Cranford and Return to Cranford. Brilliant acting of several old English actresses. I watch them repeatedly too.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen, great tips and I love Austin too, especially P&P. I have had a serious crush on Colin Firth since 2001&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.

Mom has had problems with clogging blood (I think) for years. They have some nitroglycerin spray when it happens. Wednesday they used it and she came back alright but the ambulances personal came and checked on her too. Dad is finally doing the cleaning, cooking, groceries and gifts to help her. Christmas is too stressful..


----------



## Serva1

So sorry to hear that Ellie. Must be especially difficult now when people want to make their homes nice for Christmas. I hope you and your family can spend a peaceful Christmas without further health issues. My Mom is very dear to both me and my BF. He doesn´t have a Mom anymore so my Mom has kind of adopted him. It feels good that they are so fond of eachother. BF always buys my Mom nice presents and likes to take her on holidays with us. 
I think we are never prepared to loose a dear person. My philosophy is to take care of relationships, to call and see eachother as often as we can. Christmas is the time when we reflect upon our family and our dear ones. I feel for both you and Nahreen, hope the family dinner goes well and people have a nice Christmas spirit. The older we get, the more we cherish these moments.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva, that's nice with your mom and BF. I think my parents need to do the Christmas dinner more modest, perhaps just afternoon coffee or leave it to the relatives to hold the dinner..


----------



## Serva1

I agree, They should keep it simple and take it easy. Everyone has so much food during Christmas anyway.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes they should take it easy, they are 82&83 years old.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.

Ellie: Sorry to hear about your mum. It sounds like problems with kärlkramp. My reasearch is about blood coagulation but I'm more familiar with bleeding than thrombosis which are opposite to each other.

Taking it easy sounds good. A nice peaceful dinner is what I prefer. I'd rather have one nice dish than all the food mixture. It is too rich food for me at X-mas, my stomach don't always agree.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it could be kärlkramp, one side of the face looses sensitivity and chest pressure.

Yes it's usually too much food for me too, I can only eat some of it.


----------



## Mediana

*Ellies* .. Lets hope for a peaceful Christmas and that everything turns out well. 

I had to check in on work today and when I got home I was so very tired. Tried to keep my eyes opened but finally had to take a nap. BF made a nice dinner with Mussels in white wine with Pancetta. 

So, here's a story about shopping and timing. In London I found a nice scarf from Alexander Mcqueen at Selfridges. I've always liked the scull scarf but never bought one, not sure why. This one was ombre coloured, went from light to dark in black and red, really big but still chiffong. Perfect for me who loves Hermes GM mousseline shawls. I was ready to buy but the price was a bit more than I expected. £465 when most of the other ones were only £185. So much more for a little bigger size? I had to think about it. 

I thought about it and the next day I went back but it was gone from the rack! Really, they had about 20 different scull scarfs in a display case and 10 more hanging on a rack and just the one I wanted was gone! I talked to them and asked if they perhaps had more in stock but the SA told me that he had just checked, literally less then 10 minutes ago, when another customer came in and asked the same thing. He told me to check the Alexander McQueen store instead, so off we went. 
Once in the store the SA told me that they hadn't ordered that particular model at all. They off course had tons of other ones but not the one I wanted. Well well .. not much to do. 

We decided to take a quick coffee break before heading back to the hotel to get our luggage. I checked online to see if they were sold somewhere else and found just that one I wanted at Browns. However, at that time we had to get back and I thought if I really wanted the scarf I could always buy it online. 

Just now I opened up my Ipad and the website showing the scarf at Browns is still there and lo and behold, the scarf is suddenly on sale! From £465 to £235. I get super excited but once I refresh the site, it shows sold out. Off course it is! I have no idea when It went on sale, could have been today, yesterday or Friday. I've unsubscribed to Browns newsletter and was not expecting a sale to start before Christmas. To be honest, I hadn't even thought about a sale at all. 
Anyway .. the scarf is still available in another color so I hit the button and bought it. 
I couldn't refrain myself when the price was so good. I hope it turns out OK.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, it seems you wasn't the only one liking this scarf! Congrats on the one you got!

and thanks for the peaceful Christmas wish!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Just finished with the spare ribs and went for a walk to get a bit of air. My mother in law is arriving in an hour.


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
Ellie, so sweet that your parents are getting old together and I hope they still have eachother for a long time. 


Med, your quest for the scull scarf was such a roller-coaster. Happy you got one on discount 


Nah, I admire that you do valuable research for mankind. Hope your mother-in-law is a nice person too. 


Fedex just confirmed they are picking up my return package to Hermès within 1hr. I decided to return both blue wallets, because I will get the orange epsom sometime later this week and I also ordered a Fourbi. If Hermès online works well I will trust them in future with more valuable orders. I have tested them on every aspect, originally I ordered the blue wallets separately within 30mins of eachother, but requested in my second order that the orders would be shipped together. A nice lady from the H online customer service called me next day (of course in the middle of a meeting but I felt I had to take the call and happy I answered). She confirmed they will be dispatched together but then asked for my cc number and I didn´t feel comfortable with that but gave it anyway because I was convinced she knew what she was talking about. I received the items as you all know, but then on Sat noticed that my VISA account was not showing the numbers it should. I immediately called and canceled my card, didn´t feel good after hearing what Med has been going through, even if the guy said that things are probably just fine. He didn´t have access to information about the use of my card, I just got info today and it turns out Hermes has not cancelled the previous authorisations, as they should have when I gave my cc number and they debited again my wallets. I just wrote an email to Hermès asking that they cancel these authorisations and they will respond when they have time. The refund can be made to my VISA even if I nolonger use it. The bank will send me a new card later. But still, I´m so happy about the orange wallet and the fourbi for my B so I cannot be angry at H even if I got a little nervous about things. They might have their authorisation policy written somewhere on the webpage but I´m not keen to search for it since I solved the matter my way. So, I have been able to test H online services, as I promised, and if they pull through then I know things will work in future too and I trust them. They have always kept me posted of all circumstances concerning my orders and the deliveries have been really fast. The Fedex guy also knows me, seems it´s the same person that most of the time delivers my packages


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva, it seems you are happy with online H after all. I guess they are very busy right now with all gifts.


I'm just back from the flower shop with Christmas arrangement for mom, it's a bit creative with white stones as snow.


----------



## Serva1

I think so too Ellie and after these orders and when they credit my VISA and I get my latest order, then I can truly say things work. Even if I liked the Blue Jean colour I decided to return it because I really don´t need it for my bag.  I will after the orange epsom look for an etoupe in chevre, because I was kindly informed on the Kelly wallet tread that online sometimes has chevre. Also ostrich would be lovely. I will use the orange more as a clutch and in epsom it will be very lightweight, durable and epsom takes bright colours well and can be carried with a chain. I would not put a chain on chevre. My hands can sometimes be a bit moist so epsom is great in that aspect too. I have a lot of slgs in epsom and I know it will work. 


Sorry that I write so much about this but I´m so exited to be able to order online and it seems, safely. It´s so frustrating that we don´t have a Hermès store here, but then again, it´s better for my bankaccount and I already have cashmere shawls, silks and even a bag so I cannot complain.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm looking forward to pics of the orange Kelly


----------



## Nahreen

Oh so much writing here when I was messing with my camera. Here is a pic from underneath my X-mas tree. :santawave:

I´m sitting at my computer now. Here I can add smilies but not from my ipad.


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Serva1

Looks lovely Nahreen  I have to stop chatting on my computer and decorate the tree. We have a small one that I cut down from our own forest.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva: Thanks I love my job and enjoy going to work. Sorry to hear about your problems with your CC card. 

Ellie: Nice with some christmas flowers. I did not buy any this year but with so many guests coming I hope someone bring flowers.

Med: exciting with your scarf. Net-a-porter also started their sale. I must not look.


----------



## Mediana

^ I won't look either. Really, I'm done for the year. Went ahead and bought an expensive lamp at 2AM. Somethings wrong with me. Curbing Consumption next year for sure. 

I'm gonna have to go down and buy groceries now. Not looking forward to this at all


----------



## Serva1

Med, grocery shopping this time of the year is pain...I also have to go but luckily just 3 items so I can use the speed cashier.

Hermès just called. As a customer you can only buy 2 wallets a year but I said Fedex just picked up both and I wish to return them so she will send my new order when she gets the return. I knew there were restrictions but I thought it could be useful to share these experiences with you girls


----------



## Mediana

Unfortunately most of the things I wanted from the store were out. Anchovies for Janssons and Gubbröra were out at the supplier. Same with Pickled Herring and they didn't have Glykos for my caramel. I'm just to tired to go to another store. 

On a better note. Got a notice from DHL saying my scarf was already on its way. Won't get it until the 27 due to all the red days but that doesn't matter. 

*Serva* Orange is such a nice pop of color for SLG. I've never bought a Wallet from Hermes but I have other SLG. Love all the colours.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm sorry they didn't have the groceries, but the dhl note sounds great!


----------



## Serva1

Merry Christmas to all at the wonderful Ch. Scandinave!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Merry Christmas Serva and everyone here!  Lovely pic too!


----------



## Nahreen

Merry Christmas everyone. I already got a small present from DH.


----------



## Serva1

I think your  DH loves you very much and wants to keep you happy  
I will have lunch with my Armani makeup artist today at the Kämp hotel (something like Grand in Sthm). He is taking the evening plane to UK where he has his new work.


----------



## Mediana

God morning and Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## appletart

Merry christmas chateau s  wish you all a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely tree!  Merry Christmas appletart!


----------



## Nahreen

I am not watching Kalle Anka now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy Holiday everyone!




At least I've found a carp!
Sometimes it's hard to find them at the store.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Serva, I have had my LV croc wallet for five years now  More pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-exotique-materials-club-103564.html#post12975622



Lovely wallet!


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Hi, I'm big on ordering online. If I could I would probably do all my shopping online. As for clothes, yes it's hard with sizes so I buy different sizes. Unless it's something really expensive I can shop the same item in two three sizes and then return the wrong ones.
> 
> *@Blueberry  just came back from seeing Matthew Bourne's Swan lake. It was wonderful! So happy I went. *
> 
> Having a great time in London even though it doesn't feel very Christmasy.




Sounds lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Holiday Blueberry and thanks!


Nahreen, I'm watching "homes under the hammer" on BBC Lifestyle. I love seeing the before and after pics when fixing up houses.


----------



## Blueberry12

Are you all eating " julbord " today or do you eat any unusual X-mas food?


----------



## Blueberry12

I will have a carp soup and breaded carp.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^

I'm just having traditional food here.


----------



## Serva1

Looks delicious Blueberry  and I love the china!
Lovely Christmas tree Appletart!
I have had mujkrom with smetana&black pepper for starters followed by 4 different fish dishes, all prepared by me: gravad sik&lax, farmors inlagda sill (from the Anna&Fanny Bergenström cookbook "Vinterns goda ting2 page 71) and gravad vitlöksströmming (my own creation). I didn´t care for foie gras this year. I will save it for New Year since I only eat it once a year.


----------



## Nahreen

No just traditional food over here.


----------



## Blueberry12

Any pix?


----------



## Nahreen

I have pics of the presents I bought to myself. A photo frame from. Ralph Lauren to match my wallpaper. I also got some mocca gloves from RL and a card case from LV.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I have pics of the presents I bought to myself. A photo frame from. Ralph Lauren to match my wallpaper. I also got some mocca gloves from RL and a card case from LV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440486
> View attachment 2440487
> View attachment 2440488
> View attachment 2440490





Lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> I have pics of the presents I bought to myself. A photo frame from. Ralph Lauren to match my wallpaper. I also got some mocca gloves from RL and a card case from LV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440486
> View attachment 2440487
> View attachment 2440488
> View attachment 2440490



Gorgeous new items  Congrats they looks perfect!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning

Thank you Ellie and Blueberry. I'll visit my dad today. He's been home with a cold for 1,5 week so he could not come yesterday.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
Lovely presents Nahreen! Hope your father gets well soon.


----------



## Mediana

*Nahreen* Great Items! 

I'm gonna visit my father today too. He fell om vacation and is having a hard time walking now. I'm gonna go by the store and buy some groceries. 


Question: I'm looking for a new hand luggage. I'm not one to bring lots and lots of things with me into the plane. I usually have my handbag that I put in the overhead compartment and then I have a fabric bag which contains earplugs, pillow, sweater, a big cashmere scarf, Ipad and perhaps a cap. So its mostly fabrics.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Serva1

Med, do you want to carry the bag as a crossbody?


----------



## Serva1

There are also small trolley typeof bags available, like the once I saw on H online. Not the usual trolley, which is rather big.


----------



## Elliespurse

Med, you travel much more than me but last time I was in Thailand I had the Longchamp and PS1 below (no checked in luggage). Next time I would bring a second lightweight Longchamp instead of the PS1.


----------



## Serva1

I also have a large red Longchamp I use for carrying stuff to the countryhouse. It´s so lightweight and easy to clean. Very durable materia, not awailable anymore but there are other canvas bagsl. I have washed it in the washingmachine even if it has leather handles and small details in the zipper. Didn´t suffer at all


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Med, do you want to carry the bag as a crossbody?



I almost always use a cross body bag as handbag when I travel. Right now I use a Cloe Marcie Medium Messenger bag. It can fit quite a lot including a sweater but its still only a handbag not a hand luggage so to speak. I've been thinking about getting a trolley but I would prefer something else.


----------



## Mediana

The reason I'm looking for something else is because my Longchamp tore by the zipper on my recent trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Sorry about the zipper. So it should be lightweight, durable and roomy?


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.

Thanks Serva and Med.

Med: Sorry to hear about your dad, hope he gets better soon but it can take a long time before things stop hurting. My dad fell downhill in spring when working in the forest and it took long time before his arm stopped hurting. 

About the bags on planes. I have never worn any fancy bag. Just an old Ericsson rucksack that DH gave me. He got it from work one Christmas. But it has been perfect and very durable. It is very flexible when it comes to the fabric and is thus suitable for items that might be a bit bulky like cameras and snorkeling gear. I like to carry my snorkeling things and a swimming costume on my way to the holiday destination in case my luggage would get lost but I don't carry them back in my hand luggage. I bought the Bayswater to use if bringing a laptop and for city vacations.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> ^Sorry about the zipper. So it should be lightweight, durable and roomy?



Well I could go with another Longchamp but I was thinking about something else perhaps. Have been looking at the KeepAll 45. Not sure if its to big or small.

*Nahreen *He's been ill for a very long time. If it isn't one thing its another. How did it go with your dad?


----------



## Nahreen

Med: it went fine. He is getting better now but Christmas Eve is very tiering and we were 12 people here yesterday so he felt it would have been to hectic for him and no good place to rest.

It's been a hard year for him learning to live without mum but I think he's done a good job with it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Med, for myself I'd go with another Longchamp Surf (pics), it's 45x30x20 cm link


----------



## Nahreen

We have lots of X-mas food left overs so no cooking needed tonight.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> We have lots of X-mas food left overs so no cooking needed tonight.



Yes, we do too. To much food again.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> Med, for myself I'd go with another Longchamp Surf (pics), it's 45x30x20 cm link
> 
> View attachment 2440979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440980



Not to fond of this one. Feels a bit boring.  I do really like these though http://www.mismo.dk/


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> Not to fond of this one. Feels a bit boring.  I do really like these though http://www.mismo.dk/



There were some nice bags in the mismo link, there was no weight specified though.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> There were some nice bags in the mismo link, there was no weight specified though.



i can't answer for all of them but BF has this one and its very lightweight.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds promising, my x-large PS1 is 1.6kg empty and it gets heavy with all items.


----------



## Mediana

^ That's very much. Its like the Mulberry Piccadilly. One of the worst bags ever.


----------



## Serva1

It´s so difficult to suggest anything nice because I use a trolley myself. For shoppingtrips to Sthm I only take a handbag. I just booked a trip to Sthm, on Thu Jan 7th. I will go to Wienercaféet for breakfast as usual and then to Hermès and my other shops. Also checking what they have at Hallwyllska, because I have plenty of time and taking my niece with me. Lunch at Östermalms Saluhall, also as usual. I might have time to visit Sthm twice in Jan.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva: Sounds like a great trip. Let us know how it goes at H regarding ordering and opening of lists. I think the SA said something about calling me but it is always good to know in case they don't open it. I won't be going to STH until the 24th and will be able to visit H.


----------



## Blueberry12

I use this Björn Borg bag on the airplane.
I have it in purple.

I don't want to wear expensive bags because they get scratched easily when I put the bag under the seat.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I use this Björn Borg bag on the airplane.
> I have it in purple.
> 
> I don't want to wear expensive bags because they get scratched easily when I put the bag under the seat.
> 
> View attachment 2441059



Hi Blueberry. Did you have a good Christmas? Many of the online sales have started but not at NS yet.


----------



## Serva1

This is just a test. I´m experimenting to post pics from my Computer


----------



## Serva1

Gosh it´s easy!!! I managed to post a pic from my Computer and it looks so much better than from Iphone


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Hi Blueberry. Did you have a good Christmas? Many of the online sales have started but not at NS yet.





Hi !

Thanx. I don't really celebrate Christmas but I am resting and eating good food. That's always nice.
I haven't found anything I wanted on the sales yet.
And you?


----------



## Nahreen

No nothing yet Blueberry. I've looked at Jimmy Choo anf Net-a-porter. I know what I like and it does not go on sale. I would like a pair of brown boots from RL but even at 50 % off, they would be nearly 5000 and I don't even know if they go on sale. I'll look when I go to STH in January. Also that bag I want from Jimmy Choo never seem to go on sale.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> This is just a test. I´m experimenting to post pics from my Computer



Looking good Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
Thank you Nahreen. Sale has started at NS...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, we are having the family dinner today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Having a relaxing day today.


----------



## Serva1

Have a nice family dinner Ellie &#128516;
I need to walk a lot today and after I finish at the office I will go and look for some furniture to the guesthouse.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen I have finally decided that my new B will be 30cm. Still thinking about the leathers. I will probably give more than one option. Hope I can get on the " wishlist" &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva: are there different models of B like for K or only different sizes? I have seen a different kind of hardware here at tpf lately it seems to have some pattern. I'll stick to regular gold hw. I so hope they'll open the list and put me on it as promised. You read here at purseforum that you in some stores need to be a big spender etc. and I've only bought that bracelet before. I did tell her I wanted one more bracelet to match the bag so maby that will help too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> No nothing yet Blueberry. I've looked at Jimmy Choo anf Net-a-porter. I know what I like and it does not go on sale. I would like a pair of brown boots from RL but even at 50 % off, they would be nearly 5000 and I don't even know if they go on sale. I'll look when I go to STH in January. Also that bag I want from Jimmy Choo never seem to go on sale.



Have you looked at the JC homepage?

They have 50 % off on lot of stuff.


----------



## Serva1

There are  a lot of hw options, Nahreen. I will probably go for the "polished look". Doesn´t show scratches so easy. 


Just came home from treasure hunting in a storage area. My BF and his brother own a large area where we store furniture etc from 3 generations. Found some nice lamps I will use at the guesthouse. I have already drawn the layout of the area. I want a lot of light options and preferably led lights. There will definitely be lights that show the nice roof beams. All wires will be hidden behind the panels.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I've looked at JC. I have also checked out NS, Gucci and Net-a-porter. Nothing that has caught my eye so far.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> There are  a lot of hw options, Nahreen. I will probably go for the "polished look". Doesn´t show scratches so easy.
> 
> 
> Just came home from treasure hunting in a storage area. My BF and his brother own a large area where we store furniture etc from 3 generations. Found some nice lamps I will use at the guesthouse. I have already drawn the layout of the area. I want a lot of light options and preferably led lights. There will definitely be lights that show the nice roof beams. All wires will be hidden behind the panels.



We have roof beams to cover "takstolarna". We have a chain of led lights on top of them that lights up the roof above them. It gives a soft light.


----------



## Serva1

Absolutely lovely with the roof beams Nahreen  Thank you for posting such lovely pics of your home.


----------



## Nahreen

You're welcome Serva. It is our upstairs floor which was finished 1,5 year ago. It is like a metal list that is about 1,5 meter long with little lights on that is lying on top of the beams. I think our electrician got them for us. It is connected to a dimmer so we can change the strenght of the light. In each windows we have a small spot light inserted that can also be dimmed.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, I'm back from the family dinner. My brothers daughters daughters are really growing (1 1/2 and 3 now), I usually only see them at Christmas.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds like you had fun Ellie and a real family gathering. It's at this kind of events you realize how quickly time goes by.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes the time goes so fast.


----------



## Mediana

Evening everyone. 

We are still eating christmas left overs. I thought we bought really little food this year but apparently it was more than enough anyway. 

*Nahreen* .. Nice pics.


----------



## Mediana

I'm not sure what has happened to tPF but it looks horrible right now. Am I the only one?


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Going into town today. See if there is any sale on at the shoe shop and the small designer store we have here. I forgot to go to the designer store this autumn. They also sell RL but they are limited on sizes but last year I was lucky on a blouse that was 60 % off.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I'm not sure what has happened to tPF but it looks horrible right now. Am I the only one?



What do you mean? It looks ok on the app.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
I'm meeting my friend for lunch and going to Boknäs to look at some  furniture. Then paperwork but nothing too demanding.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva, I guess there will be lots of people in town today. The parking lot was full yesterday.

I'll have lots of parking 2014, I bought a year-card for 9900kr + rented parking in the basement of the parking house for 950kr/month :shame:

They say the building of the 5-story house on my usual parking lot will start 2014, but perhaps at the end of the year...


----------



## Serva1

I think so too Ellie. The sales start.here today although for my own stores they have presale as I guess over there too. But mainly I need to get out and walk a lot, feeling that Christmas food and Valrhona chocolate around my waistline &#128516;


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> What do you mean? It looks ok on the app.



Its back to normal now but earlier it was all different. I tried different browsers and the Ipad so I know it wasn't just a glitch. Vlad was doing something.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med, it's great it's back to normal. I didn't see anything unusual though.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Did not buy anything. The sale had not started in the stores I visited and it was anyway mostly large sizes left.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon, the sales usually starts now? I'm not looking for anything though.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes they do but the shoe shop and the designer clothes shop usually start later, I'm not sure why. They are owned by the same person and the staff work in both stores. I bought my Mulberry from them. Burberry on line have also started the sale. There were quite a lot of things on sale and some nice wallets.

Mulberry also started and there were several ostrich bags on sale. One fuchsia coloured ostrich lily for half price 1650 euro.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice with the sales for some brands, with LV it's just the same all year around.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's nice with the sales for some brands, with LV it's just the same all year around.



At the same time, LV makes bags that are classic and will be popular for a long time. It is also good to know that several items will be available for a while and you don't need to hurry to buy them. I wish they would open an online store since the store in STH might not have all things home. I had decided to buy a yellow card case and when I came to the store there was only one left and it was on display. It was just luck it was still available.


----------



## appletart

I actually like the fact that LV  wont have sales.. The bags wont drop in value. Is it the same with hermes? 
I would be a bit bummed if my ostrich bag sells for half the price all of a sudden. Not that i have one but anyway.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice LV items stays for a longer time. I think LV Sthlm has changed the last years to have fewer items in stock. Around 2009 they had LE bags from two years back still in the store unsold.

Nahreen, it's great you found the exactly right card case!


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I got lucky. I looked on their website and there were lots of colours to choose from. I wanted a yellow for my LD bag. I also love my rose velours clutch bag I bought in Copenhagen. I'm looking forward to wearing it in the summer going out for dinner. 

Today I took out my red Gucci Boston Soho bag. I think it will be my Christmas bag from now on.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The red Gucci seems to be great in the weather right now.


----------



## Mediana

appletart said:


> I actually like the fact that LV  wont have sales.. The bags wont drop in value. Is it the same with hermes?
> I would be a bit bummed if my ostrich bag sells for half the price all of a sudden. Not that i have one but anyway.



Hermes have sales but its mostly scarfes, clothes and SLG. They do mark all of their items with a S though. So you know if you buy an item second hand if its been a sale item or not. Kind of like that.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Hermes have sales but its mostly scarfes, clothes and SLG. They do mark all of their items with a S though. So you know if you buy an item second hand if its been a sale item or not. Kind of like that.



Well I suppose all brands need to get rid of unsold items sooner or later. They take up valuable space in store or in a storage room and that costs money.


----------



## Blueberry12

What are you going to wear for New Years Eve ladies?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry: I have not decided yet. We are staying home alone so probably just soft pants and sweatshirt.


----------



## Mediana

I'm gonna be at work but I'll  wear a black little dress.


----------



## Serva1

Same here, probably a Givenchy with lace ribbons back (corsette type). We are going to a party this year. Uusually we have friends over but it´s a nice change to go somewhere else.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Have made some smördegsbakelser with kantareller and västerbotten cheese for new years.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that sounds perfect for a New Year snack.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Any plans for New years eve?


----------



## Elliespurse

^There's usually fireworks right outside here, and many people are taking a walk around midnight. I'll watch some tv too.


----------



## Blueberry12

I think I will wear this black halterneck dress and my CL Blue Glittart Ron Rons.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Blueberry: I have not decided yet. We are staying home alone so probably just soft pants and sweatshirt.



That's nice too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Have made some smördegsbakelser with kantareller and västerbotten cheese for new years.



Sounds yummy!

We order Seafood Buffet from Melanders.


----------



## Blueberry12

I 've visited NS yesterday , but they don't have anything I'd get at only 30 % off.


----------



## Mediana

*Blueberry * I booked Djungelboken today. You've seen it right? Was is good?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I think I will wear this black halterneck dress and my CL Blue Glittart Ron Rons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443406



Beautiful dress and shoes. Nice view. Do you live next to the sea?


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Beautiful dress and shoes. Nice view. Do you live next to the sea?





Thanx.

Yes , I live very close to the sea.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> *Blueberry * I booked Djungelboken today. You've seen it right? Was is good?




The 2 versions I've seen were good.

I guess this one will be good too. There are usually some differences and new cast members at every revivals.

I won't see this one as I can't stand one of the new leads , but it's matter of taste.


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> The 2 versions I've seen were good.
> 
> I guess this one will be good too. There are usually some differences and new cast members at every revivals.
> 
> I won't see this one as I can't stand one of the new leads , but it's matter of taste.



OK, anything else you recommend? I'm going to London again in February.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> OK, anything else you recommend? I'm going to London again in February.



Have you seen The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time? They reopen in January.


http://youtu.be/w9lEsUYlTU0

It's fantastic. If you dare to visit Apollo...


;(


I also liked JEEVES AND WOOSTER IN PERFECT NONSENSE at Duke of York's Theatre.
Silly comedy , but it was fun.


I've heard that Coriolanus is great , but it's hard to get tickets.


And HENRY V at Noel Coward Theatre with Jude Law.


----------



## Mediana

I haven't seen it but i've read the book. 

 I actually looked for tickets for Henry V but they were all sold out. 



Blueberry12 said:


> Have you seen The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time? They reopen in January.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/w9lEsUYlTU0
> 
> It's fantastic. If you dare to visit Apollo...
> 
> 
> ;(
> 
> 
> I also liked JEEVES AND WOOSTER IN PERFECT NONSENSE at Duke of York's Theatre.
> Silly comedy , but it was fun.
> 
> 
> I've heard that Coriolanus is great , but it's hard to get tickets.
> 
> 
> And HENRY V at Noel Coward Theatre with Jude Law.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> I haven't seen it but i've read the book.
> 
> I actually looked for tickets for Henry V but they were all sold out.




They often have returns. I got tickets to Macbeth with James McAvoy the same day. It was sold out too.

Bio Rio broadcasts Coriolanus if you want to see it :


http://fhp.nu/Rio/Kalendarium/Live-pa-bio/TEATER-CORIOLANUS/

It's almost sold out too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Right now there are tickets left for Henry V for many dates in February.
They update with return tickets quite often.


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> Right now there are tickets left for Henry V for many dates in February.
> They update with return tickets quite often.



I'm only there 12-14


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> I'm only there 12-14



http://www.delfontmackintosh.co.uk/mobile/

There are tickets for 12 th & 13 th right now. But only one for the 14 th.

But they are very expensive. Only premium seats left.


----------



## Mediana

^ Thanks, I'll check it out. 

For some reason it feels like Sunday today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, I'm a bit late but now it really _is_ Sunday.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Slept long today. Making passion fruit creme brulee for New years. They must rest in the fridge overninght.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Blueberry12

God morning!


----------



## Mediana

Looks like a lovely day at Ekerö today. 

*Nahreen* .. sounds really yummy.


----------



## Elliespurse

It's lovely weather today and there's more daylight too (6 minutes more from last week).


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Looks like a lovely day at Ekerö today.
> 
> *Nahreen* .. sounds really yummy.



I got a gas burner for creme brulee sugar burning for X-mas from DH. I got the hint, LOL.


----------



## Nahreen

Went for an hour long walk in the sunny weather.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> I got a gas burner for creme brulee sugar burning for X-mas from DH. I got the hint, LOL.



Haha .. well they are very handy. I have one too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

*Morning *.. I'm working today and lots to do. Kind of nice with few people at the office.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice. I'm going out for lunch today, but just to the restaurant that deliver lunches at work so it'll be as usual.


----------



## Mediana

^¨  Ahh .. do you miss work that much?


----------



## Serva1

I´m not going to the office at all today  Instead I´m going to the zoo for a walk with my BF who also is taking a day off...and for the first time in a long time the sun is shining and a beautiful pale blue sky with white clouds is visible. Feels so good when it´s not raining, gray and dark. No need to run in the shops for sale finds, just spending some quality time together. So happy I don´t have to be a workhorse today


----------



## Mediana

Yes, the weather is really nice today. Would have been really nice with along walk. 
However, I'm quite happy at work today. I'm feeling i get a lot of things done and I get to finish things up before 2014. 

Enjoy your day Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Mediana, I will, and I also know how rewarding it is to accomplish a lot and get things done. I hope you have a good working day


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Had a long day at work today but I managed to get a lot done so I can take the rest of the week off. I might do some consult work later in the week instead to fund my expensive addictions, LOL.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, well done Nahreen! I´ve been browsing the internet, because my BF likes travelling and he wants to make a trip somewhere, but problem is we only can do 1 week so it´s a bit limited. I would love to see Nice and Monaco but he is more into the Azores (we have already been there, I think it was in Sept-Oct and it was lovely then) but I don´t think it is so warm in Feb-March. North Africa could be interesting too. Never been to Marakesh, for example.


----------



## Serva1

I just went through my agenda for the beginning of the year and realized that I have a few boardmeetings I don´t want to miss, so the best holidayweek would be 24.3-31.3. Capri could be fun, but I´m still looking for options...


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> I just went through my agenda for the beginning of the year and realized that I have a few boardmeetings I don´t want to miss, so the best holidayweek would be 24.3-31.3. Capri could be fun, but I´m still looking for options...



Have you ever been to Capri? I would love to go to Marrakesh. Its been on our list for years. What about Palma? 

I usually have lot of trips planed ahead but not now. My father in law is very ill and BF travels so much at work that he only want to be at home doing nothing. Drives me a bit bananas. He has said no to any summer vacation this year. Not only are we not going anywhere in January he also want to cancelled our August vacation. I'm not liking this at all.


----------



## Mediana

Vlad did something to the site again, right? The scroll over is gone now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Vilma having dinner:


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Have you ever been to Capri? I would love to go to Marrakesh. Its been on our list for years. What about Palma?
> 
> I usually have lot of trips planed ahead but not now. My father in law is very ill and BF travels so much at work that he only want to be at home doing nothing. Drives me a bit bananas. He has said no to any summer vacation this year. Not only are we not going anywhere in January he also want to cancelled our August vacation. I'm not liking this at all.



Sorry to hear this Med. It is difficult to plan trips when someone in the family is really ill, you never know if you need to cancel it the last minute. Do you have any friends you can travel with? I also like traveling more than DH so know it's gone 3 years between our trips. I think I have enough flight points to do a small one on my own to Paris.


----------



## Mediana

I do have a friend I travel with. We did US twice this year and Scotland. 

Anyway ... Its not the end of the world if I don't travel that much this year. Really, I travel more than anyone I know.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Been for a short walk. Went up early today and will probably fall asleep before 24:00, like I usually do anyway.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Vilma having dinner:
> 
> View attachment 2445656



Is that your dog? The pic did not load properly on my ipad so I can only see the top half. Is it a labrador?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nahreen, staying up until 24.00 is my problem too but the fireworks noise makes it easier


----------



## Nahreen

When I lived in town, I used to wake up when the fire works started. I lived close to the centre and it was fire works everywhere.

So the menue tonight is:
1. Starter 1 - smördegsbakelse with kantarell and västerbottenost. Champagne.
2. Starter 2 - smoked salmon with pepparotscreme and prawns
3. Main course - cognac flamed tournedos and pommes chatau (cognac sauce)
4. Dessert - passionfruit creme brulee. 

We'll eat the startes in front of the fire place. Take a break and later eat main course and dessert while watching Downton Abbey Christmas special. My favourite way to spend New Years.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a perfect New Years menu!


----------



## Blueberry12

Some of the dinner :


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Is that your dog? The pic did not load properly on my ipad so I can only see the top half. Is it a labrador?



Yes , a labrador.  Not my dog she is a guest.


----------



## Serva1

Never been to Capri Med, but read about it and it sounds interesting. Sorry to hear about your father in law.


No decisions made although I found a nice hotel already in Marrakech. My BF doesn´t sound too enthusiastic about M.


OMG, what treats and menues you are offering today!!!I wonder what I will get at the party...and Blueb, what a lovely dog, I love dogs 


Bought today at Boknäs a new bed for the guesthouse. I will put linen curtains around it and even my BF liked the idea  They will deliver the bed in July and by that time I hope the renovations will be done and guests can arrive.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Some of the dinner :
> 
> View attachment 2446202
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446203



Looking good but plate nr 2 is not for me.


----------



## Serva1

Going to a New Year´s party in the evening so have to prepare myself. Wish you all here at the Château a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes , a labrador.  Not my dog she is a guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446204



So sweet. We used to have labradors when I grew up. It is my favourite dog. Unfortunatelly my husband is allergic so no animals for us.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Never been to Capri Med, but read about it and it sounds interesting. Sorry to hear about your father in law.
> 
> 
> No decisions made although I found a nice hotel already in Marrakech. My BF doesn´t sound too enthusiastic about M.
> 
> 
> OMG, what treats and menues you are offering today!!!I wonder what I will get at the party...and Blueb, what a lovely dog, I love dogs
> 
> 
> Bought today at Boknäs a new bed for the guesthouse. I will put linen curtains around it and even my BF liked the idea  They will deliver the bed in July and by that time I hope the renovations will be done and guests can arrive.



The bed looks good. How luxurious with a four poster bed. I want to stay in your guest house!!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Going to a New Year´s party in the evening so have to prepare myself. Wish you all here at the Château a Happy New Year!!!



Happy New Year Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I just went through my agenda for the beginning of the year and realized that I have a few boardmeetings I don´t want to miss, so the best holidayweek would be 24.3-31.3. Capri could be fun, but I´m still looking for options...



What about Dubai? I've been told it is good and a collegue recommends Mövenpick hotel there, she has stayed there two times. Some beach and lots of shopping. We have direct flights from STH, takes 6,5 hours do it could be duable for a weeks vacation.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> So sweet. We used to have labradors when I grew up. It is my favourite dog. Unfortunatelly my husband is allergic so no animals for us.



What a pity.

;(


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy New Year Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you 


Dubai sounds great, it´s good to have choices and such a short flight in comparison with Marrakech. Better shopping opportunities too...unless you love to bargain...


I´m happy with the bed too and Nahreen, you are welcome anytime to stay as my houseguest  My BF was really funny yesterday when we were browsing and planning a holiday. After I had explored the hotel options in M he suggested "what about Malmö"?   There is nothing wrong with that, but he just likes to tease...and we are NOT spending a week in Malmö. He is so funny my BF.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some more pix.


----------



## Mediana

Looks very nice *Blueberry *

*Serva*. Love the bed! 

As for the Dubai, not sure what to say about it. They have some great hotels and lovely beaches, all the shopping you'd like but its the same brands as in Europe to higher pricer. Is a fun place for a couple of days but not a place I would go back too.


----------



## Nahreen

Lovely table Blueberry.

Serva, thanks for the invitation. 

I've never been to Dubai myself, but I'd like to go there. I like to see crazy places and I would think Dubai and Las Vegas are that with all the hotels. I've been to Kuwait and it was really expensive and I'd imagine all oil countries are that. On the other hand, perhaps the availability might be better re Hermes etc since many people are coming to Europe to buy to get tax refund indtead of buying at home. I bought Chanel earings in Japan and it was a bit more expensive than in Europe but there were lots of things to choose from and the shop was full of bags etc.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> After I had explored the hotel options in M he suggested "what about Malmö"?   There is nothing wrong with that, but he just likes to tease...and we are NOT spending a week in Malmö. He is so funny my BF.



Haha .. I wouldn't spend a week in Malmö either, but I wouldn't mind a week on the west coast. .. in the summer that is. 

What hotel did you find in Marrakesh. I have a few Riads save since earlier. We have direct flights to Marrakesh from here, so the flight time isn't so bad. 

I'm thinking about going to New York in April. Its a city you never get bored with.


----------



## Blueberry12

My plate:


----------



## Mediana

Happy new year eveyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy New Year!! artyhat:


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Wishing you a happy new year 2014.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Happy 2014 Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Did you have a good evening yesterday Ellie?

Fell asleep at 21:30.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it was nice, I watched a little new year at Skansen and lots of fireworks until 00.15.


----------



## Elliespurse

It was frosty outside this morning, I went for some groceries and put the car in my newly rented space.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes, it was frosty here too and minus degrees.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Haha .. I wouldn't spend a week in Malmö either, but I wouldn't mind a week on the west coast. .. in the summer that is.
> 
> What hotel did you find in Marrakesh. I have a few Riads save since earlier. We have direct flights to Marrakesh from here, so the flight time isn't so bad.


 

I found Riad Idra and it sounded nice. If we decide to go then I will search more before I choose the riad. Also, need to explore flight options. Usually we go to the caribbean for longer holidays, but since we only have a week this year in winter time, then both me and BF are a bit lazy with the booking. I guess I would settle for many locations, just hope it´s warm, not too far away and a good hotel


----------



## Serva1

I feel really lazy after all these holidays even if I have taken the opportunity to clean out stuff, arrange my papers and I just found out how to watermark my pics, which I really need to do every time in future. The Iphone is very conveniant but I will only use it for certain type of pics in future. I really don´t want anyone to take advantage of my old pics...and I didn´t succeed to remove them from this tread.


Ellie,how many pages left until you open a new one? Sorry to bother you with this, it´s not a problem, just nice to know.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva - Nice pic!

My post is now number 1041 and the limit is around 10 000 before closing so it's a lot left.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie and no problem  I will investigate how to delete pics and since I´m a lucky girl I hope nobody is going use my pics wrong.


----------



## Elliespurse

I don't think your pics will be a problem because they doesn't reveal personal info etc.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, yes, it would be nasty if someone would try to sell one of my bags as their own.


----------



## Serva1

I think it´s important to watermark and I will in future do that for all closeups and good pics. I´m not bff with my computer so I have been a bit lazy in the past but it´s good with these holidays and feels great to start a new year with improvements


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great with the watermarking!


----------



## Serva1

Is it still frosty there? It has been raining here and really boring weather. I so hope the weather in Sthm will be nice next week  I would love to take my nice for a walk in the old town when we are done with our small shopping things.


----------



## Elliespurse

It's just above 0 now but it looks like warmer weather later in the week, in Sthlm too: http://www.smhi.se/vadret/vadret-i-sverige/land/fiveDaysForecast.do?geonameid=2673730&redirect=false


----------



## Serva1

It´s always about choosing the right bag for the daytrip  and knowing the weather helps. I will follow the webpage and see how it turns out. Thank you Ellie


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I found Riad Idra and it sounded nice. If we decide to go then I will search more before I choose the riad. Also, need to explore flight options. Usually we go to the caribbean for longer holidays, but since we only have a week this year in winter time, then both me and BF are a bit lazy with the booking. I guess I would settle for many locations, just hope it´s warm, not too far away and a good hotel



I usually choose hotels with the help of tripadvisor. I also prefer smaller cosy hotels instead of big hotel complexes unless one is looking for a hotel with a spa, and lots of one site restaurants, then the larger ones are better (small ones usually don't have a spa). If the hotel is more isolated, it is for me important with a nice hotel with good rooms, food and beach since it is likely one will spend a lot of time at the hotel. Whereas a hotel located in an area with lots of hotels, restaurants and activities, the food and room is not as important because one will most likely go to different places and eat and away on excursions etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva, I have this webpage bookmarked too, they update 7.55 11.20 14.20 and 17.55


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I usually choose hotels with the help of tripadvisor. I also prefer smaller cosy hotels instead of big hotel complexes unless one is looking for a hotel with a spa, and lots of one site restaurants, then the larger ones are better (small ones usually don't have a spa). If the hotel is more isolated, it is for me important with a nice hotel with good rooms, food and beach since it is likely one will spend a lot of time at the hotel. Whereas a hotel located in an area with lots of hotels, restaurants and activities, the food and room is not as important because one will most likely go to different places and eat and away on excursions etc.




My words exactly. I so agree with what you say and I will check tripadvisor. I kind of feel that my BF is a bit disappointed we cannot go to Mexico this year and it´s up to me to find the perfect location and hotel. If I get him interested then things start happening. Usually I leave this to him, because he loves his vacations and would probably do more travelling to exotic locations if I could spare the time...He is always planning were to buy a second home but I don´t fancy spending so much time at a specific place every year. I like the countryhouse more...and there is so much work with property.


----------



## Serva1

I just opened a file "Sthm" on my computer where I gather all interesting info. Will definitely go to ST this time and look at curtain options. I will probably go for basic white linen for the bed I just bought but I need more textiles. I have the perfect RL bedlinen but so much more is needed. I hope they update their webpage and I have the impression they are not so much into seasons, more classic prints.


----------



## Nahreen

I would love to have good bed linen. I think it might be next on my list re home decorations. But it will have to wait a bit since we just updated my office-relax room.


----------



## Serva1

I´m addicted to good bedlinen  never tried Frette, though I passed their shop in Rome last year. I have Balmuir linen things at the countryhouse for those hot humid July nights, Gant and Lexington for guests and Yves Delorme (the best quality)  for those special ones who share my tastes  My favorite city bedlinen is Brignoli, Schlossberg (only the best quality) and Georg Jensen damast bedlinen. I also have RL but those will now go to the guesthouse and they have never been used anyway, even if they are nice but not so luxurious.


I never just shop a brand, but check the quality. For example some Yves Delorme I would not like to sleep in.


I recently saw Anna Anka talking about her bedlinen and she ironed the bed, which felt a bit obsessed, even though I iron all bedlinens as well and shop the best quality I can get my hands on


----------



## Serva1

Another thing I like is perfumes. It´s a bit like with my bags, I don´t want to use the same things as everyone else. They don´t carry Creed here and I remember discovering the brand years ago at NK. I also like some Armani scents from the privé collection.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Another thing I like is perfumes. It´s a bit like with my bags, I don´t want to use the same things as everyone else. They don´t carry Creed here and I remember discovering the brand years ago at NK. I also like some Armani scents from the privé collection.



Have you ever smelled a Clive Christian perfume? I have not but would like too. It is extremely expensive. I like Jour de Hermes, smells wonderful and very durable. That one got me interested in Hermes after I recieved some free samples in Copenhagen after buying the sunhat.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I´m addicted to good bedlinen  never tried Frette, though I passed their shop in Rome last year. I have Balmuir linen things at the countryhouse for those hot humid July nights, Gant and Lexington for guests and Yves Delorme (the best quality)  for those special ones who share my tastes  My favorite city bedlinen is Brignoli, Schlossberg (only the best quality) and Georg Jensen damast bedlinen. I also have RL but those will now go to the guesthouse and they have never been used anyway, even if they are nice but not so luxurious.
> 
> 
> I never just shop a brand, but check the quality. For example some Yves Delorme I would not like to sleep in.
> 
> 
> I recently saw Anna Anka talking about her bedlinen and she ironed the bed, which felt a bit obsessed, even though I iron all bedlinens as well and shop the best quality I can get my hands on



Can you recomend something that has great quality? I would like something that looks great after x number of washes. I hate when sheets look awful after only one wash.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Have you ever smelled a Clive Christian perfume? I have not but would like too. It is extremely expensive. I like Jour de Hermes, smells wonderful and very durable. That one got me interested in Hermes after I recieved some free samples in Copenhagen after buying the sunhat.




I´ve heard of Clive Christian but not tried. Jour de Hermes was one of my Mum´s Christmas presents. I bought it for her at Arlanda and the bottle is beautiful too. I personally like Santal Massoia  more, got some samples from H last time, and I want to try some of the other scents in that collection so I can order online the gift set (4 x 15ml bottles). Smaller bottles are great in summer and these I could carry in my bag. In winter I tend to carry stronger scents that last a day. In summer it´s more fun to refresh and apply a bit more during the day.


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Nahreen

Happy New Year Blueberry.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I´ve heard of Clive Christian but not tried. Jour de Hermes was one of my Mum´s Christmas presents. I bought it for her at Arlanda and the bottle is beautiful too. I personally like Santal Massoia  more, got some samples from H last time, and I want to try some of the other scents in that collection so I can order online the gift set (4 x 15ml bottles). Smaller bottles are great in summer and these I could carry in my bag. In winter I tend to carry stronger scents that last a day. In summer it´s more fun to refresh and apply a bit more during the day.



I have actually not smelled any other H scents. Jour was introduced to me by the SA in Copenhagen so I only got to try that one. I'll try the one you recommended when I go to STH next time.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Can you recomend something that has great quality? I would like something that looks great after x number of washes. I hate when sheets look awful after only one wash.




The damast quality is very durable, has a natural shine that comes out when you iron the bedlinen. I have been recommended to wash with liquid detergent inside-out, like jeans. I use liquid Ecover for my best bedlinen. 


Schlossberg is a good easy to find brand but the thick damast quality was most expensive in their line and I nolonger get it here, but fortunately have a good stock. Very colourful bedlinen tend to loose some of their glow after a few washes, but not the satin feel. I´ve experienced this with Zucchi bedlinen and they are almost all at the countryside. They are still beautiful and colourful (all kinds of small petals is one of their classics). I tend to rotate a lot my bedlinen according to season and mood. It´s good to have a large stock. 


Many buy bedlinen according to tread count, egyptian coton etc. I just feel the fabric and know if it works for me or not, but of course a good brand is safer. I sometimes start experimenting with their drap sheet and if it is good even after a couple of washes then I buy the entire collection. For sheet only I can recommend Granfoulard by Bassetti. Usually those that carry Zucchi also have Granfoulard. I think the sheets are made in the same factory or something...


RL could be an interesting choice for you too Nahreen, even if they don´t have the colourful patterns. The thick white cotton ones are good. Also you can very often find them on sales.I know you like some RL things


----------



## Serva1

Check Rose Ikebana too at the H store. My favorite is the Santal Massoia but there are so many other scents in that line yet to be discovered...


----------



## Serva1

Happy New Year Blueberry! Hope your had fun yesterday with great food and good company


----------



## Serva1

I just browsed the Schlossberg website and the Jacquard Deluxe is the thick damast quality I like the most. For bed drapes I like the Satin Noblesse quality too. Never tried the Lin Supreme, because I have other bedsheets in linen that meet my standards.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> The damast quality is very durable, has a natural shine that comes out when you iron the bedlinen. I have been recommended to wash with liquid detergent inside-out, like jeans. I use liquid Ecover for my best bedlinen.
> 
> 
> Schlossberg is a good easy to find brand but the thick damast quality was most expensive in their line and I nolonger get it here, but fortunately have a good stock. Very colourful bedlinen tend to loose some of their glow after a few washes, but not the satin feel. I´ve experienced this with Zucchi bedlinen and they are almost all at the countryside. They are still beautiful and colourful (all kinds of small petals is one of their classics). I tend to rotate a lot my bedlinen according to season and mood. It´s good to have a large stock.
> 
> 
> Many buy bedlinen according to tread count, egyptian coton etc. I just feel the fabric and know if it works for me or not, but of course a good brand is safer. I sometimes start experimenting with their drap sheet and if it is good even after a couple of washes then I buy the entire collection. For sheet only I can recommend Granfoulard by Bassetti. Usually those that carry Zucchi also have Granfoulard. I think the sheets are made in the same factory or something...
> 
> 
> RL could be an interesting choice for you too Nahreen, even if they don´t have the colourful patterns. The thick white cotton ones are good. Also you can very often find them on sales.I know you like some RL things



Thanks for your advice Serva. I did not find any damast bedlinen at Schlossbergs home page. Do you think their silk or cotton ones are good? If I understood google correct, damast is some typ of linne like for table cloths. Is it soft?


----------



## Serva1

The Jacquard Deluxe is the quality I like. It´s thick and shiny. Very durable and looks good even after several washes. I have previously used a Miele but gave it away and bought a LG steam washingmashine and it takes good care of my precious fabrics.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thanks for your advice Serva. I did not find any damast bedlinen at Schlossbergs home page. Do you think their silk or cotton ones are good? If I understood google correct, damast is some typ of linne like for table cloths. Is it soft?




Damast is linen, originally. I use the word because Georg Jensen bed linen is damast (in Eng. damask). The quality is thick and durable, but they are not linen, even if they use the word. Linen is great too in Summer when it is hot but I don´t use it otherwise and I don´t care for silk.


----------



## Serva1

It would be nice to visit Copenhagen and the Georg Jensen store. I don't get their bedlinen here anymore...


----------



## Nahreen

Schlossberg had really nice bed linnen in jaquard on their webpage. I found some bedlinen from them at Stockmanns homepage, about 300 euro for one duvet cover. DH also want good bedlinnen but he nearly choked when I told him the price (yes he is from Småland), but he said that he just needs to get used to the price level. Hopefully he will have gotten used to it by the time we get to STH and NK where they are sold.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Another thing I like is perfumes. It´s a bit like with my bags, I don´t want to use the same things as everyone else. They don´t carry Creed here and I remember discovering the brand years ago at NK. I also like some Armani scents from the privé collection.


 
Creed have some really nice once with a price tag to match. 

As for linen. I had linen from Almedal. Only two sets that I switch among. They held up for 10 years which is a miracle considering I tumble them in Wintertime. Anywy .. we through everhing out and bought both down comforters and pillows along with bedlinen from W Hotels. They are very nice and I been very happy with them. Love American size king pillows instead of our European 60x50cm. The downfall is that I can only buy American size now


----------



## Serva1

I agree with you, love American sizes too. The bed is one of the most important things in my home and I really like the comfort of a good bed (we have 3 Hästens and one Dux at the countryhouse). I use to have French size pillows By Yves Delorme but now I have switched back to 50x60 and 70x90 cm sizes. I don´t have so many 60x80, they feel so small as back pillows when reading in bed.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Schlossberg had really nice bed linnen in jaquard on their webpage. I found some bedlinen from them at Stockmanns homepage, about 300 euro for one duvet cover. DH also want good bedlinnen but he nearly choked when I told him the price (yes he is from Småland), but he said that he just needs to get used to the price level. Hopefully he will have gotten used to it by the time we get to STH and NK where they are sold.




I´m glad you liked the Jacquard line. The patterns change and I have some beautiful pieces they don´t make anymore. Stockmann has a good selection of the Satin line. It´s not as good as Jacquard, but then again they are much more expensive than Satin.

My BF would never pay 500e just for the big duvet or 100e for a small pillow case under his head, but he doesn´t know the prices and sleeps like a baby, unknowing what´s under his head


----------



## Serva1

Gosh there has been a lot of "pillow talk" today in this tread  I just love good beds and bed linens and guess the fact that the first new piece of furniture I bought for the guesthouse is a bed speaks for itself...


----------



## Nahreen

RL has beautiful bedlinnen too but I don't know about the quality. Maby we'll have to settle for something in mid range price wise. 5000 kr/one (=10000 for the whole bed) is a bit too much for me and I rather have two sets to change between.


----------



## Serva1

I think you definitely need 2 sets and you will find something nice, now when you know what you are looking for and of course I hope you make a bargain, so that DH feels good about sleeping in those sheets too  The Yves Delorme boutique here is owned by a Russian lady and I always get a discount when I buy there, because I speak Russian with her. Also, Stockmann has 4 times a year a day for their good customers when everything is -10%. I hope you and your DH can get some kind of discount too


----------



## Blueberry12

I am not very interested in bed linen.
I buy mostly Lexington and South East .


----------



## Serva1

I have some denim pieces from Lexington and they age well, like denim does. I don´t know South East or Almedal (Med posted) but will google...I use the denim bed linens at the country house for my guests. I like the look also in winter, very RL style.


----------



## Nahreen

DH have a lexington bath robe. He got it for his 40th birthday and loves it. He uses it after the sauna. We built a sauna when we did our upstairs floor. I don't like saunas, so it is all his own. I have my walk-in-closet and I love looking at my bags and shoes in there.

We have a lady that does sewing for us. She has made bed covers, decorative pillows for beds and sofas, bed skirts and curtains for us. There is a store here that sells beautiful high quality fabrics where we purchase most fabrics. It is a nice way to get unique items of good quality to personalise ones home. I love home decorating. We take it slow, one room at a time but get the things we want.


----------



## Serva1

Decorating one room at a time sounds good Nahreen. I love the fact that you have your walk in closet and your DH has a sauna  It´s like that here too, or I could say that I have a bathtub and my BF has the sauna. I don´t know what it is with sauna and guys...just an excuse to have a beer?


----------



## Serva1

I also think it´s nice to have time to find the perfect pieces and look for bargains. Even if I do spend a lot I always look for bargains and I usually get discounts wherever I shop...except luxurybags like H. I once got a discount at LV, approximately 300e. They sold me an expensive bag after priceincrease for the old price even if I didn´t ask for a discount. Perhaps there is a bit of "smålänning" in me too, I like to bargain when I buy furniture.


----------



## Nahreen

No sauna without a beer, it seems to be a must.


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

Perhaps you already are aware, Nahreen, that the prices at H Sthm are much higher for Birkins and Kelly bags than in Paris. I payed over 1000e euro more than I would have payed for the same bag in Paris.


----------



## Mediana

We have a "Pläd" from Lexington which is at least 17 years old but now its really tearing a part. I've been looking for something similar, heavy cotton, but haven't found anything. Personally I think Lexington has gone down in quality something fierce lately


----------



## Serva1

So sad that Lexington isn´t the same. I only have the jeans bedlinens, a bedspread for a double bed and some kitchentowels, aprons and owen mittens and gloves. I bought these when the jeansline was introduced, at least 6 yrs ago and the pieces are just fine.




My BF likes to use a GANT organic cotton pläd that is very simple, one colour piece and doesn´t scream the brand all over. I hope you find something nice Med to replace the Lexington. 
I personally like cashmere more than cotton, Balmuir has some nice pieces in different sizes. I also have a couple more expensive ones but the quality of B is about the same so no need to pay more for basic cashmere pläd. I don´t like the B mohair pieces, they itch. I have a big black one in the car in case of an accident or something.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Perhaps you already are aware, Nahreen, that the prices at H Sthm are much higher for Birkins and Kelly bags than in Paris. I payed over 1000e euro more than I would have payed for the same bag in Paris.



Yes I can imagine. I don't know what the price will be in two years time. It is also difficult with the rates for currencies so it is not easy to know what the bag will cost then but at least 50 000 kr. On the other hand, it might be the last I buy. I'd rather get the bag I want and pay a bit more than just get what can be grabed in Paris. If they don't open the list I'll need to think about what to do.


----------



## Mediana

I prefer Cashmere too but when you have a big dog that lives on your coach you need to adapt. We have been looking for a big throw from Loro Piana but just couldn't justify the price knowing it would be full or dog hair in minutes. We bought a nice throw from Oyuna when we were in London. It will have to do for now until I can find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes I can imagine. I don't know what the price will be in two years time. It is also difficult with the rates for currencies so it is not easy to know what the bag will cost then but at least 50 000 kr. On the other hand, it might be the last I buy. I'd rather get the bag I want and pay a bit more than just get what can be grabed in Paris. If they don't open the list I'll need to think about what to do.




I completely agree. I will keep you posted what I find out next week. I just checked, the difference with the Paris price was a bit more than 1.300e, but I´m happy with what I have and H is having a price increase this month...and nothing has happened with my Kelly wallet, but then again there has been many holidays. We just have to keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best. We both love the brand.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I prefer Cashmere too but when you have a big dog that lives on your coach you need to adapt. We have been looking for a big throw from Loro Piana but just couldn't justify the price knowing it would be full or dog hair in minutes. We bought a nice throw from Oyuna when we were in London. It will have to do for now until I can find what I'm looking for.




I didn´t know you have a dog, I love dogs! Oyuna is a new brand for me, so nice of you to post the link, Med. Loro Piana is wonderful, have to look them up when I go to Rome this year.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> I didn´t know you have a dog, I love dogs! Oyuna is a new brand for me, so nice of you to post the link, Med. Loro Piana is wonderful, have to look them up when I go to Rome this year.



I don't have a dog anymore. Mine passed away this easter. We are thinking about a new one and it will probably be later this year. The couch we have now was bought with a dog in mind. Special fabric with very high Martindale.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Slept in this morning.


----------



## Mediana

Morning, I'm at work again but I have tomorrow free.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, I slept longer too. I'll try to get back to my usual sleeping pattern until work starts Tuesday.


----------



## Nahreen

The prices on H.com have gone up. The scarf I paid 3050 kr for is now 3250 kr. But the euro has also gone up lately so it was not unexpected. I've for sure used the low euro and dollar rates the past two years for shopping luxury goods.


----------



## Serva1

H has price increases in Jan. We just have to make more money  Great that you have made good deals in the past Nahreen &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

The problem is when I checked the prices, I saw another scarf I want!! It is gorgeous and available in different colours. I must resist, at least until I know more about the bag ordering and the Kelly double tour bracelet. I will have to wait and be patient until the end of January and I get to go to STH. However, I do hope I get a call from the SA before that. It will be interesting to hear what they say to you next week. They did say that they hoped the list could be opened when ths school starts which should be next week.


----------



## Mediana

If you are in Stockholm I can recommend two stores with Second hand pieces. The first one is The Vintage boutique on Karlavägen. The other one is on Linnégatan. Don't remember the name but its between Humlegårdsgatan and Nybrogatan. They did have a couple of Kelly double tour in the window.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks for the tips Med.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> H has price increases in Jan. We just have to make more money  Great that you have made good deals in the past Nahreen &#128516;



I can now see two K wallets on the website in different shades of blue. They look like the ones you bought. Now the wallets are 21000 kr. Last time I saw a wallet (yellow one a few weeks ago), it was 19200 kr.


----------



## Serva1

Thanks for the tips Med  I visited the website as well. The Kelly wallet has increased by 120. I saw the wallets too. I have returned them and got confirmation today that they will credit 1 wallet within 2-3 weeks. I have to check they credit b o t h returned items. I hope nobody ever needs to return anything because it's a nuisance even if they do keep you posted but things happen so slow. The website works and quick deliveries if you sit home and wait for the carrier but returns are from hell. If I ever get the orange Kelly wallet then I am going to be a very happy girl...


----------



## Mediana

I got the sale preview mail from Mulberry and Bottega Veneta now. 9-10 tomorrow. I'm a bit tempted


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thanks for the tips Med  I visited the website as well. The Kelly wallet has increased by 120. I saw the wallets too. I have returned them and got confirmation today that they will credit 1 wallet within 2-3 weeks. I have to check they credit b o t h returned items. I hope nobody ever needs to return anything because it's a nuisance even if they do keep you posted but things happen so slow. The website works and quick deliveries if you sit home and wait for the carrier but returns are from hell. If I ever get the orange Kelly wallet then I am going to be a very happy girl...



I'll hold my thumbs that your orange wallet arrives safely to you.


----------



## Nahreen

I promised to post pics of our newly decorated office/relax room. This is my little snug.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nahreen, the room looks really nice now


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. The curtains are quite heavy, it is that type of fabric that blocks out all light, it was the only dark blue fabric to be found in the store. I forgot to ask the price of the fabric when we ordered them made. I nearly choked when DH had picked them up i the store and told me how much he paid. I should have imagined, everything is expensive there but they have so lovely things. But the curtains sure look good. I call this my Ralph Lauren room. I'll place our black and white wedding photo in the RL photo frame in the room. I just need to crop the picture first to fit it in the frame.


----------



## Nahreen

I need lamps too that matches. Will see what we can find.


----------



## Serva1

I love the chair, looks good Nahreen. Hope you find a nice lamp for the desk. I just emailed H customer service. I know I have complicated things originally By placing 2 different orders within 30min and then asking them to put it in the same delivery, but I was not informed that they will charge my cc twice and thus made me worry that everything isn´t ok. But even if it feels like a limbo right now, I strongly feel everything will be ok in the end. I just have to be patient and I´m happy this incident happened with H and not some small brand company I cannot reach.


----------



## Serva1

If you like the curtains then it´s easy to get a matching lampshade of the same fabric. It could be nice and combine it more together. I love white and could decorate completely with different textures of white but I love colours too. My mother and my 4 year old nice are coming tomorrow so I will make the guest bedroom nice and perhaps post a pic here when it´s done.


----------



## Serva1

Sorry to hear about your dog, Med. Animals give so much love, they are loyal and always happy. Good memories last forever.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Serva. The fabric on the arm chair is from Designers guild, like cream velvet with a floral pattern. As is the fabric on the small cushion. They made a large cushion too in the same fabric that I have in our bedroom which is also blue-white. Before putting up the curtains, the room looked really white but the curtains make it feel more coloured. 

I think we need two lamps. One for the desk and one standing behind the arm chair to give light when reading.


----------



## Serva1

I completely agree Nahreen. The natural light from the window is not enough in winter and when reading. I love the chair. Looks very luxurious!


----------



## Serva1

Great news, H customer service just called. They credit 2 wallets and send me my order, so I will get it by Wednesday since I´m in Sweden on Thu. I´m a very happy girl right now


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Great news, H customer service just called. They credit 2 wallets and send me my order, so I will get it by Wednesday since I´m in Sweden on Thu. I´m a very happy girl right now



Great news Serva. The thumb holding worked!! Looking forward of seeing your orange find. Maby you'll find an orange scarf to match. The scarf I liked which was available in different colours was also available in orange (Chasse en Indie) 90 cm twill silk.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen, yes it helps to be an optimistic realistic person  I need twillies for my bag. I like the L'Arbre de Vie pattern but there are probably even other nice ones... I'm more into floral than geometrical shapes. Will look at the scarf you like in the evening. I like to use twillies in summer or when travelling. It would be nice to have 2 sets. One bright colour with orange and one beige/more neutral with hints of blue.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I got the sale preview mail from Mulberry and Bottega Veneta now. 9-10 tomorrow. I'm a bit tempted



Looking forward to hearing if you buy anything.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Nahreen, yes it helps to be an optimistic realistic person  I need twillies for my bag. I like the L'Arbre de Vie pattern but there are probably even other nice ones... I'm more into floral than geometrical shapes. Will look at the scarf you like in the evening. I like to use twillies in summer or when travelling. It would be nice to have 2 sets. One bright colour with orange and one beige/more neutral with hints of blue.



It is good that we can vent our fears and thoughts here at Chateu S. There is a limit on how much my husband wants to hear about bags, scarves etc. The scarf I liked had some florals + animals, I usually don't fall for those but this one was beautiful and great colour combo. I think there were 9 colours to choose from and there were several I liked.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I promised to post pics of our newly decorated office/relax room. This is my little snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447979
> View attachment 2447980



Very nice!


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Blueberry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> It is good that we can vent our fears and thoughts here at Chateu S. There is a limit on how much my husband wants to hear about bags, scarves etc. The scarf I liked had some florals + animals, I usually don't fall for those but this one was beautiful and great colour combo. I think there were 9 colours to choose from and there were several I liked.




Is he interested in fashion?


----------



## Blueberry12

Does anyone here has an SO who is interested in fashion?


----------



## Blueberry12

NK starts the sale this sunday.
Who is going?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Is he interested in fashion?



No not at all. He buys most clothes at Dressman. Nothing wrong with that but he buys several of the same kind and usually black instead of trying different things and colours.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Does anyone here has an SO who is interested in fashion?



What is SO?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> NK starts the sale this sunday.
> Who is going?



Not me, I have to wait until I get to STH in the end of January.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, I loved the Chasse de Indie 90cm silk twill, especially in orange, white/grey and red. Blue is one of my favorite colours, so there are many options...


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> Does anyone here has an SO who is interested in fashion?



My BF spends way more than me on fashion.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry, my BF is into shopping when we are on holiday or if we are shopping his things. On a few occasions I have enjoyed having him around when shopping for myself, but usually it´s better if I go alone. I also shop a lot for him, like most women, a lot of Gant and RL. I know his size so basically I can shop anything else but shoes. Actually he doesn´t shop so much and he is very selective about his things. He loves orange and even yellow, but navy and different shades of blue are his Basic colours. I introduced linen trousers 10 yrs ago and now he loves his linen stuff in summer. I think Swedish men, at least the ones I have seen in Sthm, have very good taste in clothing and style and they also smell so good!


----------



## Mediana

As for Hermes. I'm quite happy with what I got but I wouldn't mind a Maxi Twilly or two. Really, its coming in both Brides de Gala and Astrologi which I love. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> What is SO?



Significant Other


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Blueberry, my BF is into shopping when we are on holiday or if we are shopping his things. On a few occasions I have enjoyed having him around when shopping for myself, but usually it´s better if I go alone. I also shop a lot for him, like most women, a lot of Gant and RL. I know his size so basically I can shop anything else but shoes. Actually he doesn´t shop so much and he is very selective about his things. He loves orange and even yellow, but navy and different shades of blue are his Basic colours. I introduced linen trousers 10 yrs ago and now he loves his linen stuff in summer. I think Swedish men, at least the ones I have seen in Sthm, have very good taste in clothing and style and they also smell so good!



Sounds nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

mediana said:


> my bf spends way more than me on fashion.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> No not at all. He buys most clothes at Dressman. Nothing wrong with that but he buys several of the same kind and usually black instead of trying different things and colours.



:giggles:



You 'd be happy as long the clothes and the shoes are whole and without holes.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Significant Other



I also had some problems to understand...my first thought was Special Order, but then again I have been spending too much time at the H forum


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I also had some problems to understand...my first thought was Special Order, but then again I have been spending too much time at the H forum




That sounds nice too.

I remember someone at the Jimmy Choo forum believed that DH meant dumb husband.


----------



## Serva1

Had an evening walk by the seaside with my BF. Rather late but he always surprises me  I have been standing in the kitchen preparing moosemeat lasagne, so it was nice to get some fresh air and have a brisk walk. So exited about my trip to Sthm next week. We have a lot of Russian tourists here right now, shopping sale items and buying Chanel bags.


----------



## Serva1

DH=dumb husband   we are not married, yet, so I only have a boyfriend BF and my best friend bf, so sometimes I wonder when I write bf and talk about "her" that people might not get it...


----------



## Serva1

Do you have anything on your "shopping list" BB (blueberry)  or perhaps BlueB is better?


----------



## Serva1

I would like to have: one more Birkin (30cm), Birkin in ostrich, a Kelly retourne, Lady Dior medium in ostrich, LV Alma in ostrich and some slgs and H belts. I might not need another Alma, especially if I get an ostrich B 


A very ambitious list.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Had an evening walk by the seaside with my BF. Rather late but he always surprises me  I have been standing in the kitchen preparing moosemeat lasagne, so it was nice to get some fresh air and have a brisk walk. So exited about my trip to Sthm next week. We have a lot of Russian tourists here right now, shopping sale items and buying Chanel bags.



Sounds lovely.
I love the sea.

Do you like boats?


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I would like to have: one more Birkin (30cm), Birkin in ostrich, a Kelly retourne, Lady Dior medium in ostrich, LV Alma in ostrich and some slgs and H belts. I might not need another Alma, especially if I get an ostrich B
> 
> 
> A very ambitious list.



Great list!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely.
> I love the sea.
> 
> Do you like boats?




I love the sea and boats. Sad thing is my BF doesn´t have a sailing boat, we had a sporty motorboat and we used to travel to Åland and other places, but then we had one summer and we didn´t use the boat at all, so he sold it, which I think is ok, because we like the countryhouse. If we wouldn´t have that it would definitely be a sailing boat. There just isn´t time for both and the sailing season tends to be short here.


----------



## Serva1

I forgot to add a Céline nano in python to my shoppinglist...Are you saving for something special this year BlueB?


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Do you have anything on your "shopping list" BB (blueberry)  or perhaps BlueB is better?



Not right now.

I'll check out the sales if I find anything I like.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I forgot to add a Céline nano in python to my shoppinglist...Are you saving for something special this year BlueB?



That sounds nice. I am sure I'll find something special I want to get , but nothing yet.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I love the sea and boats. Sad thing is my BF doesn´t have a sailing boat, we had a sporty motorboat and we used to travel to Åland and other places, but then we had one summer and we didn´t use the boat at all, so he sold it, which I think is ok, because we like the countryhouse. If we wouldn´t have that it would definitely be a sailing boat. There just isn´t time for both and the sailing season tends to be short here.



We travel by boat every summer , it's very nice.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> That sounds nice. I am sure I'll find something special I want to get , but nothing yet.




I hope you find something special. I am trying to downsize and buy less but obviously more expensive things. But on the other hand if I don´t get everything on my list it´s not a catastrophy, because the most important thing in my life is my family, especially my BF. Things are just things, even if they do give pleasure. Nice chatting with you BlueB, going to bed now


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I hope you find something special. I am trying to downsize and buy less but obviously more expensive things. But on the other hand if I don´t get everything on my list it´s not a catastrophy, because the most important thing in my life is my family, especially my BF. Things are just things, even if they do give pleasure. Nice chatting with you BlueB, going to bed now



I try to get less bags and shoes , I have too many.
Do you have some specific insurance for your Hermes & other expensive bags? 


Good night! Nice to chatting you too!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I would like to have: one more Birkin (30cm), Birkin in ostrich, a Kelly retourne, Lady Dior medium in ostrich, LV Alma in ostrich and some slgs and H belts. I might not need another Alma, especially if I get an ostrich B
> 
> 
> A very ambitious list.



Yes, that was quite an impressive list. Why don't you combine Birkin 30 cm and get it in ostrich? 

Dior can send bags to you if you are interested. That is what they did for me on two occasions. They locate the bag and it is sent out from that store. They did have quite a few ostrich ones in September. The medium one was 7000 euro and the large one 8000 euro. Large could be SO. 

DH (I suppose dear husband, even regarding this matter it might be dumb), said to me that the Kelly should be my last bag once it arrives. Perhaps he is right, there are not many more I need. Yes I would like an ostrich and croc bag but they are too expensive so I'm not going there. Apart from that, a mini or medium LD in fuchsia would be one of the few ones in regular leather that I might want. 
Jimmy Choo also have a glitter clutch I like that would match my shoes. Been waiting for it to go on sale but it has not done so yet.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Not right now.
> 
> I'll check out the sales if I find anything I like.



There are so much things going on sale now but a lot of them are still very expensive esp clothes at NS. Savannahs had a pair of Givenchy boots I like in size 35,5. Don't know if they are still available but the heel is 80 so I fear if I buy them they'll be left standing in my closet. I have the past 2 years bought several non boots shoes: 3 Jimmy Choo, 2 loubis, 1 manolo, 1 gucci. Only Gucci have lower heel and it is the only pair I have used and only on 3 occasions. The remainders have been left standing in the closet.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> There are so much things going on sale now but a lot of them are still very expensive esp clothes at NS. Savannahs had a pair of Givenchy boots I like in size 35,5. Don't know if they are still available but the heel is 80 so I fear if I buy them they'll be left standing in my closet. I have the past 2 years bought several non boots shoes: 3 Jimmy Choo, 2 loubis, 1 manolo, 1 gucci. Only Gucci have lower heel and it is the only pair I have used and only on 3 occasions. The remainders have been left standing in the closet.



It's worth to check out the sales later.
The very small ( and huge ) sizes are often still aviable at 70 % off.

I wear size 32-34 and often find great stuff at the end if the sale.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> It's worth to check out the sales later.
> The very small ( and huge ) sizes are often still aviable at 70 % off.
> 
> I wear size 32-34 and often find great stuff at the end if the sale.



That is really small. I usually need 34-35 for pumps, sandals etc. My 35 Jimmy Choo and loubis are too big. I had to put in adhesive padding at the back and half sole at the front. For boots I can go up to 36 since I wear socks in those. But it also depends on model, certain brands are way too big at 35. Also certain shoes are smaller when the heel gets higher such as Manolo that I tried on at Savannah. NS rarely seem to have shoes smaller than 36 when I have been there, also before the sales. Net-a-porter often have a good variety of sizes.


----------



## Blueberry12

Now I am going for a swim.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> That is really small. I usually need 34-35 for pumps, sandals etc. My 35 Jimmy Choo and loubis are too big. I had to put in adhesive padding at the back and half sole at the front. For boots I can go up to 36 since I wear socks in those. But it also depends on model, certain brands are way too big at 35. Also certain shoes are smaller when the heel gets higher such as Manolo that I tried on at Savannah. NS rarely seem to have shoes smaller than 36 when I have been there, also before the sales. Net-a-porter often have a good variety of sizes.



I mean 32 - 34 in clothes.
I wear 37 in shoes.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Now I am going for a swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449073



Looks nice. Is that a spa or do you have your own swimming pool?


----------



## Mediana

*Nahreen* Your RL room looks lovely!

*Blueberry * Very nice


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Looks nice. Is that a spa or do you have your own swimming pool?




Yes , it  belongs to the house.



Very practical.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> *Nahreen* Your RL room looks lovely!
> 
> *Blueberry * Very nice



Thanks Med.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes , it's belongs to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Very practical.



Nice. Some have outdoor swimmingpools here but we don't have one. We live next to fields and in the summer, the farmers sometimes gödslar their fields with stuff that smells for several weeks so for us to have one outdoors would be a waste. But an indoors one would be nice. 

Do you live in a villa or an apartment?


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I hope you find something special. I am trying to downsize and buy less but obviously more expensive things. But on the other hand if I don´t get everything on my list it´s not a catastrophy, because the most important thing in my life is my family, especially my BF. Things are just things, even if they do give pleasure. Nice chatting with you BlueB, going to bed now



I've almost forgetten . I have the Natasha , Marc by Marc Jacobs on my list if they release a colour I like.

I don't like any of the colours they have right now.


I also would like a Hermes Jypsiere 34 in Purple , but I am not sure I want to buy a bag I need to save up longer than a few months , as I am afraid I'd be to worried too use it and enjoy it.

My most expensive bag ( exotic Jimmy Choo ) was about SEK 16 000.

I like if I don't need to worry about my bag all the time. With a Hermes I am afraid I'd worry too much that the bag gets damaged. ;(


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Nice. Some have outdoor swimmingpools here but we don't have one. We live next to fields and in the summer, the farmers sometimes gödslar their fields with stuff that smells for several weeks so for us to have one outdoors would be a waste. But an indoors one would be nice.
> 
> Do you live in a villa or an apartment?



Villa. It's also close to the sea , so we swim in the sea when it's summer , and in the pool when it's cold outside.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> *Nahreen* Your RL room looks lovely!
> 
> *Blueberry * Very nice


----------



## Mediana

The weather today has been so boring, I feel sorry for all the tourists. Stockholm is showing its most depressing front. 

Went up fairly early and went to Bottega Veneta but their sale were minimal, same with Mulberry. Not even sure why they bother sending out notifications. Went along to Moderna Museet to watch the Cindy Sherman exhibition. I was about to bolt halfway there because the weather was so bad. Felt strange to be there before they even opened. Anyway .. it was OK but it will take a lot more for me to visit Moderna again. Each and every time I go there, I say .. this will be the last time. I unfortunately think that their permanent exception is only a step above lousy. 
After that we went to eat lunch at B.A.R. Its not a cosy place but the food is really good. A stop at Svenkt Tenn and back home before 1PM. 

I'm going to see Macbeth at Stadsteatern tonight. Don't have high hopes but we'll see.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I've almost forgetten . I have the Natasha , Marc by Marc Jacobs on my list if they release a colour I like.
> 
> I don't like any of the colours they have right now.
> 
> 
> I also would like a Hermes Jypsiere 34 in Purple , but I am not sure I want to buy a bag I need to save up longer than a few months , as I am afraid I'd be to worried too use it and enjoy it.
> 
> My most expensive bag ( exotic Jimmy Choo ) was about SEK 16 000.
> 
> I like if I don't need to worry about my bag all the time. With a Hermes I am afraid I'd worry too much that the bag gets damaged. ;(



I worry all the time when using my bags. It does not matter if it was expensive or not. I buy what I like and love each of them and would hate to see them ruined. Of course the more expensive ones would be costlier to replace if they were ruined. Most of the time they stay in my closet as does the shoes which I'm also afraid to ruin. But I still can't stop myself from buying beautiful (delicate) things.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Villa. It's also close to the sea , so we swim in the sea when it's summer , and in the pool when it's cold outside.



No swimming outside in Sweden for me. I am a chicken and need turqoise 25-30 degree water and white soft sand. I hate sea weed, it smells awful. I used to live in Kalmar as a uni student but never really got used to the sea weed smell. I have grown up and now live inland. I guess I'll always be a "landkrabba".


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> The weather today has been so boring, I feel sorry for all the tourists. Stockholm is showing its most depressing front.
> 
> Went up fairly early and went to Bottega Veneta but their sale were minimal, same with Mulberry. Not even sure why they bother sending out notifications. Went along to Moderna Museet to watch the Cindy Sherman exhibition. I was about to bolt halfway there because the weather was so bad. Felt strange to be there before they even opened. Anyway .. it was OK but it will take a lot more for me to visit Moderna again. Each and every time I go there, I say .. this will be the last time. I unfortunately think that their permanent exception is only a step above lousy.
> After that we went to eat lunch at B.A.R. Its not a cosy place but the food is really good. A stop at Svenkt Tenn and back home before 1PM.
> 
> I'm going to see Macbeth at Stadsteatern tonight. Don't have high hopes but we'll see.



Mulberry had quite a lot on sale on-line. Too bad the stores don't. Last summer during sales, I was in STH and went to Burberry ar Östermalm. There was nothing and no people either whereas NS was crowded and lots of sale goods. Every time I've been to Burberry and RL, the stores are empty of people. I am amazed they survive.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I worry all the time when using my bags. It does not matter if it was expensive or not. I buy what I like and love each of them and would hate to see them ruined. Of course the more expensive ones would be costlier to replace if they were ruined. Most of the time they stay in my closet as does the shoes which I'm also afraid to ruin. But I still can't stop myself from buying beautiful (delicate) things.



Haha. I try to avoid buying stuff I won't use by any reason.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> No swimming outside in Sweden for me. I am a chicken and need turqoise 25-30 degree water and white soft sand. I hate sea weed, it smells awful. I used to live in Kalmar as a uni student but never really got used to the sea weed smell. I have grown up and now live inland. I guess I'll always be a "landkrabba".



I like the Swedish sea.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> The weather today has been so boring, I feel sorry for all the tourists. Stockholm is showing its most depressing front.
> 
> Went up fairly early and went to Bottega Veneta but their sale were minimal, same with Mulberry. Not even sure why they bother sending out notifications. Went along to Moderna Museet to watch the Cindy Sherman exhibition. I was about to bolt halfway there because the weather was so bad. Felt strange to be there before they even opened. Anyway .. it was OK but it will take a lot more for me to visit Moderna again. Each and every time I go there, I say .. this will be the last time. I unfortunately think that their permanent exception is only a step above lousy.
> After that we went to eat lunch at B.A.R. Its not a cosy place but the food is really good. A stop at Svenkt Tenn and back home before 1PM.
> 
> I'm going to see Macbeth at Stadsteatern tonight. Don't have high hopes but we'll see.




I hope you'll like it. I did not hear much good about it.
I got free tickets , but I did not bother to drive to the city from Värmdö for it.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I hope you find something special. I am trying to downsize and buy less but obviously more expensive things. But on the other hand if I don´t get everything on my list it´s not a catastrophy, because the most important thing in my life is my family, especially my BF. Things are just things, even if they do give pleasure. Nice chatting with you BlueB, going to bed now



I also think that the 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli Medium & Mini Satchels are pretty , but I am not sure I need them.

My Black & Platinum Jimmy Choo Mahalas are still my fave bags and I use them most of the time.

Or a small black Mulberry if I need a smaller bag.


----------



## Blueberry12

Which one is nicer ladies?

Natasha or Pashli?


----------



## Blueberry12

I just like those birds so I might get a Natasha.


----------



## Blueberry12

I have this one already:





I like it a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 


Blurberry, the leather looks nice on the Natasha.


----------



## Mediana

*Blueberry* .. since you already have a bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs and they are pretty similar I would go with the Pashli. Its a great looking bag. 

*Nahreen *You have to remember that they are meant to be used, otherwise you'll have a closet full of stuff but still nothing to wear


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> *Blueberry* .. since you already have a bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs and they are pretty similar I would go with the Pashli. Its a great looking bag.
> 
> *Nahreen *You have to remember that they are meant to be used, otherwise you'll have a closet full of stuff but still nothing to wear



Yes, I must take them out more often. I can't take them to work though, not unless I'm prepared to hear people asking me how one can buy a bag for xxx kr (happened when I took my first bag there, a Gucci). I do have a closet full of clothes I can't wear, I gained 8 kg in 1,5 year. Some of that need to go. My black Burberry skirt that DH gave me is sitting way to tight and I've only used it 2 times.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Which one is nicer ladies?
> 
> Natasha or Pashli?
> 
> View attachment 2449712
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449711



I like the blue colour but the clasp on the black is really nice. Difficult choice? Are they on sale? Can you get both?


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I like the blue colour but the clasp on the black is really nice. Difficult choice? Are they on sale? Can you get both?




They are both aviable in different colours.
I don't want to get both because I don't need 2 new bags in similar size.

They are on sale in some stores , but not sure it's the colours I like.

I 'll look around what I find.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Blurberry, the leather looks nice on the Natasha.



Yes , it's very soft.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> *Blueberry* .. since you already have a bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs and they are pretty similar I would go with the Pashli. Its a great looking bag.
> 
> *Nahreen *You have to remember that they are meant to be used, otherwise you'll have a closet full of stuff but still nothing to wear



I think I need to see the Pashli IRL. It's very pretty but looks hard.


----------



## Nahreen

I went out for a one hour long walk. When I got back DH and I started tidying out in the garage. Found a lot of stuff that could be thrown out. Now it looks nice in there but it took nearly 3 hours.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mulberry has nice ostrich bags on sale.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Mulberry has nice ostrich bags on sale.
> 
> View attachment 2450221
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450223



I know they had a pink fuchsia Lily ostrich last week on sale for half the price. If I had not bought the python I might have been tempted. I remember a few years ago, there was a champagne coloured Lily in ostrich, absolutely gorgeous. If it came again, I would want to buy it because it is the nicest ostrich bag I have ever seen.


----------



## Mediana

The only bag I want to get this year is this one http://www.bottegaveneta.com/wx/clutch_cod45207369eo.html


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's beautiful!


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> The only bag I want to get this year is this one http://www.bottegaveneta.com/wx/clutch_cod45207369eo.html



Very pretty!

I like the purple one the most. But of course the more neutral colours are more useful.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I went out for a one hour long walk. When I got back DH and I started tidying out in the garage. Found a lot of stuff that could be thrown out. Now it looks nice in there but it took nearly 3 hours.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> The only bag I want to get this year is this one http://www.bottegaveneta.com/wx/clutch_cod45207369eo.html



Yes, agree it is gorgeous. I do like clutches.


----------



## Nahreen

Today I'm cooking minced meat gratäng. It is minced meat, potato slices, mushrooms, bacon, leeks, cream and cheese.


----------



## Mediana

Sound good. I've been so darn hungry today. Feels like I haven't done anything else besides eat. 

*Blueberry* Yes, purple is nice but I already have knot in purple and a stretch knot in grey. I need something light for the summer.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Today I'm cooking minced meat gratäng. It is minced meat, potato slices, mushrooms, bacon, leeks, cream and cheese.



I do not eat meat  , but a gratin with potato slices , mushrooms , leeks, cream and cheese would be nice.


----------



## Serva1

So many nice bags and interesting comments, but I have been busy with my 4 yr old niece, who has been my houseguest, but returned home today. We have been shopping, Armani shoes and her first wallet. She chose the LV heart shaped coinpurse with a chain. It is in pink&red vernis  She chose a small Alma in pomme d'amour for her birthday last year, but now she has a fun coinpurse too. She is the youngest customer at LV in Hki  and I have taught her to love shoes and bags...


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> I have taught her to love shoes and bags...



Her mother must be thrilled


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I do not eat meat  , but a gratin with potato slices , mushrooms , leeks, cream and cheese would be nice.



Oh, I see. Mushrooms would be good too. I think some squash might be nice as well to combine with the potatos, would give some nice flavour instead of the meet.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> So many nice bags and interesting comments, but I have been busy with my 4 yr old niece, who has been my houseguest, but returned home today. We have been shopping, Armani shoes and her first wallet. She chose the LV heart shaped coinpurse with a chain. It is in pink&red vernis  She chose a small Alma in pomme d'amour for her birthday last year, but now she has a fun coinpurse too. She is the youngest customer at LV in Hki  and I have taught her to love shoes and bags...



That is nice of you to treat her. I only have a nephew so far. I hope I'll get a nice so I have someone to give the bags to when I'm old.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Her mother must be thrilled




Yes, her mother is "thirilled" in the sence that she doesn´t like LV or any luxurybrands, but my brother appreciates and knows I love their daughter. I don´t buy whatever my little niece wants but rather teach her to select one special piece and is learning numbers, letters, we do artwork together and she has a keen interest in languages as well, so a lot of education when she spends time with her aunt


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> That is nice of you to treat her. I only have a nephew so far. I hope I'll get a nice so I have someone to give the bags to when I'm old.




I´m so fortunate to have 2 nieces, meaning I have to buy one more Birkin and 2 Kelly bags, so it´s going to be very expensive for me...I love spending time with them. It´s a perfect arrangement for me, because having my own children has never been a serious option.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I´m so fortunate to have 2 nieces, meaning I have to buy one more Birkin and 2 Kelly bags, so it´s going to be very expensive for me...I love spending time with them. It´s a perfect arrangement for me, because having my own children has never been a serious option.



Does both of your nieces like designer things?

 I'm watching toddlers & tiaras, I don't know why but I can't help myself. They are dressed up as grown ups and it is fake hair, teeth, spray tan etc. They can easily spend 4000 dollars on one pagent and some of them do this every week. Just as expensive as buying designer goods.


----------



## Serva1

Looking forward to my trip to Sthm, but seems I´m not so lucky with the weather. It´s so grey here today...I´m doing some paperwork today so I don´t have to think about business when I´m shopping in Sthm. 


Blueberry, I actually liked a lot the ink blue Mulberry ostrich, but M has had some quality issues with their ostrich skins and especially in light colours the skin has to be very even, because "wrinkled parts" are very visible. I liked the dark "bird bag" more.


----------



## Mediana

You're lucky to have nieces. I'm gonna have to wait until my sister gets kids. 

When will you be in Stockholm?


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Does both of your nieces like designer things?
> 
> 
> Yes, they have a lot of LVs and I sometimes buy exactly the same bag so they are equal, because the prices go up all the time and I know the 4 yr old girl will like more bags in future so I rather buy a good basic collection for her already and keep them in dustbags and boxes. The exotic pieces they can inherit later. Designer bags are investments. When my older niece became 18 yrs, we went to Paris with my Mom and I bought my niece her first Chanel Classic flap. It´s kind of tradition. The younger niece will get the same treatment and her half sister will join us.
> 
> I'm watching toddlers & tiaras, I don't know why but I can't help myself. They are dressed up as grown ups and it is fake hair, teeth, spray tan etc. They can easily spend 4000 dollars on one pagent and some of them do this every week. Just as expensive as buying designer goods.




I know they have these competitions in the UK and US. It´s fun to watch but I´m glad my niece is not participating  She likes to be a princess and I have bought her dresses and tiaras from bridal shops, but her personality is very vivid and sporty so she is into climbing in trees and more exiting stuff, just like her aunt use to be


----------



## Serva1

Mediana, I´m going to be in Sthm on Thu next week, going to Wienercaféet to have breakfast first and the around 10.30 to Hermes and other shops. My plane leaves Arlanda 16.30 so we have enough time to have a good lunch. It´s a perfect daytrip and I have done it many times last year.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Does both of your nieces like designer things?




My younger niece N loves blingbling, it is actually the first word I taught her  and comfortable clothes, velvet dresses, leggins, good shoes and of course anything p i n k.
She also loves yellow. I have bought her nices dresses, Burberry shoes and clothes, Armani and Monna Lisa party dresses. When her clothes become too small, I donate some to charity and pack away some pieces in silkpaper so that when my older niece E has children, hopefully not for many years yet so she can complete her education, she can inherit some clothes for her child. Both E and I hope it´s going to be a girl...but with these things you never know. 


It was so funny yesterday, my niece N found a LV beauty case she liked but I told her she can only choose one thing and suggested she needs a wallet for her money. That is why we entered the store. The makeup can still wait...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Mediana, I´m going to be in Sthm on Thu next week, going to Wienercaféet to have breakfast first and the around 10.30 to Hermes and other shops. My plane leaves Arlanda 16.30 so we have enough time to have a good lunch. It´s a perfect daytrip and I have done it many times last year.



I am looking forward to hear how it goes at H. I don't want to call and ask yet. Have you decided what bag to get if they open the list?


----------



## Serva1

The next bag my little niece is going to get is a black Alexander Wang Rocky with brass studs. She also has a black AW Rocco bag with rosegold studs that she will get later. I bought them already 2 years ago, but have to wait because she is still so petite. Both nieces have the same Rocco  


When she was here I carried her black Rocco for a day and she knows it is her bag. She tried the Rocky but it still feels a bit heavy for her.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> My younger niece N loves blingbling, it is actually the first word I taught her  and comfortable clothes, velvet dresses, leggins, good shoes and of course anything p i n k.
> She also loves yellow. I have bought her nices dresses, Burberry shoes and clothes, Armani and Monna Lisa party dresses. When her clothes become too small, I donate some to charity and pack away some pieces in silkpaper so that when my older niece E has children, hopefully not for many years yet so she can complete her education, she can inherit some clothes for her child. Both E and I hope it´s going to be a girl...but with these things you never know.
> 
> 
> It was so funny yesterday, my niece N found a LV beauty case she liked but I told her she can only choose one thing and suggested she needs a wallet for her money. That is why we entered the store. The makeup can still wait...



How old is your E niece? Are they sisters?


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I am looking forward to hear how it goes at H. I don't want to call and ask yet. Have you decided what bag to get if they open the list?


 

Yes, Nahreen, a B30 in a heavier leather, options are chevre (sometimes hard to get), Clemence or fjord. I like the grain of clemence, the veins in Fjord are not so tempting but I like the thickness of the leather. 


I´m not sure about the colour yet, but it has to look good with phw. I would like to have something else than the basic shiny phw, perhaps guilloche (not sure about the spelling) or the brushed phw. It could go well with a H belt buckle. 


The colour could be bright. Navy or Grey could be fun too. Since I don´t have an ostrich B30 already it´s a bit difficult to decide. I hope to have 3 Bs in my lifetime and 2 Ks. A Kelly in box is on my list too...


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> How old is your E niece? Are they sisters?


 

She just turned 20. A perfect travel companion and we go to Rome (and Paris) together every year. We plan to go to Rome in late September or early October this year. She has great taste and frankly is the only person I really enjoy shopping with because if I ask her opinion about something she always gives a good honest and well argued answer. My brother didn´t date her mother, she was an "accident" in his youth but have been loved by our family from the day she was born. We have a very close relationship and I have sponsored her a lot, taught her math frequently on Saturdays when she was still in school etc. She says I´m the best aunt in the world and that I have spoiled her to pieces  


They are half sisters but name eachother sisters. There is an age difference but still an obvious connection and they only have eachother so I hope they will be close despite everything. Perhaps they will be like me and my niece E? Our family is very loving and supporting so they sence how important close relations are. My little niece always speaks about her sister even when she is not around and makes artwork for her. It so cute.


----------



## Serva1

I will post how it went at H when I get back. Fedex will bring my orange Kelly wallet on Thu when I´m in Sthm, but they have to try to deliver it on Wed instead. My BF is not here and I can wait one more day. I also ordered a 30cm Fourbi for my B, it will be a bit loose for the 35cm but a perfect fit for a future B30.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Yes, Nahreen, a B30 in a heavier leather, options are chevre (sometimes hard to get), Clemence or fjord. I like the grain of clemence, the veins in Fjord are not so tempting but I like the thickness of the leather.
> 
> 
> I´m not sure about the colour yet, but it has to look good with phw. I would like to have something else than the basic shiny phw, perhaps guilloche (not sure about the spelling) or the brushed phw. It could go well with a H belt buckle.
> 
> 
> The colour could be bright. Navy or Grey could be fun too. Since I don´t have an ostrich B30 already it´s a bit difficult to decide. I hope to have 3 Bs in my lifetime and 2 Ks. A Kelly in box is on my list too...



Is phw the same as silver hw or the same? That guiloche is that hw with a pattern, sort of champagne coloured, there were some bags recently shown here with that. I am afraid I like shiny things so it will be gold for me. I like soft gold hw but I don't know if H has that. My yellow LD has soft gold, it can in some angles look like silver. 

I think for ostrich you should go with a bright colour, such as bright blue, fuchsia, orange, red. 
I wanted box originally for my Kelly, I like that it is shiny but the SA in Denmark said it scratches easily and I would hate to see scratches so decided it was better to go with something more durable.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I will post how it went at H when I get back. Fedex will bring my orange Kelly wallet on Thu when I´m in Sthm, but they have to try to deliver it on Wed instead. My BF is not here and I can wait one more day. I also ordered a 30cm Fourbi for my B, it will be a bit loose for the 35cm but a perfect fit for a future B30.



What is a Fourbi?


----------



## Mediana

I'm gonna fall of the wagon and get myself a few scarfs again. Don't know whats wrong with me. I love the 90x90 cm but I don't wear them. I prefer either bigger ones in Cashemere or Mousseline or smaller ones in Jersey. Its such a waste to hunt down and pay over 3000SEK for something that is gonna stay in the box. Someone needs to whack me over the head.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I'm gonna fall of the wagon and get myself a few scarfs again. Don't know whats wrong with me. I love the 90x90 cm but I don't wear them. I prefer either bigger ones in Cashemere or Mousseline or smaller ones in Jersey. Its such a waste to hunt down and pay over 3000SEK for something that is gonna stay in the box. Someone needs to whack me over the head.



Good for you Med. Will you buy online or go into the store? I have only two 90x90 scarves (one LV and one H). I also have a rectangular LV. Then two Gucci shawls and one LV. That's it when it comes to designer scarves/shawls. I have also purchased a number of silk/cashmere/velvet scarves when travelling in India but they are of the stola kind.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Oh, I see. Mushrooms would be good too. I think some squash might be nice as well to combine with the potatos, would give some nice flavour instead of the meet.



I like squash. That sounds nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Looking forward to my trip to Sthm, but seems I´m not so lucky with the weather. It´s so grey here today...I´m doing some paperwork today so I don´t have to think about business when I´m shopping in Sthm.
> 
> 
> Blueberry, I actually liked a lot the ink blue Mulberry ostrich, but M has had some quality issues with their ostrich skins and especially in light colours the skin has to be very even, because "wrinkled parts" are very visible. I liked the dark "bird bag" more.





I think they look nice , but I would not buy them. 
I prefer other brands.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> What is a Fourbi?




A baginsert made of the same fabric as the dustbags (linen with fishbone pattern) and details of Barenia, if I remember correctly. You can google on the H.com page. They come in 2 sizes.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Is phw the same as silver hw or the same? That guiloche is that hw with a pattern, sort of champagne coloured, there were some bags recently shown here with that. I am afraid I like shiny things so it will be gold for me. I like soft gold hw but I don't know if H has that. My yellow LD has soft gold, it can in some angles look like silver.
> 
> I think for ostrich you should go with a bright colour, such as bright blue, fuchsia, orange, red.
> I wanted box originally for my Kelly, I like that it is shiny but the SA in Denmark said it scratches easily and I would hate to see scratches so decided it was better to go with something more durable.




Yes, phw is the silver coloured hw and guilloche has a pattern, but I have seen it in silver colour too. I like pale/soft gold too. I also agree that ostrich looks especially nice in bright colour. Also, ostrich as a material is for me more for summer, hence a bright colour is a natural choice. I would love the classic H orange in ostrich. 


Box scratches easily but it can be buffed with the finger and if the scratches are not too deep they will disappear. I like my Alma in nomade and it can scratch too and if I have several H bags I think it´s nice to have one in Box, Kelly looks good and i a classic, because I like the relaxed look with jeans.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I'm gonna fall of the wagon and get myself a few scarfs again. Don't know whats wrong with me. I love the 90x90 cm but I don't wear them. I prefer either bigger ones in Cashemere or Mousseline or smaller ones in Jersey. Its such a waste to hunt down and pay over 3000SEK for something that is gonna stay in the box. Someone needs to whack me over the head.


 

 this made me smile and I kind of recognise myself, having an H obsession and the only cure is to get more H. I have 2 classic silks that I don´t use, only in summer when I put them around my head, looks good with long straight hair and 2 big black cashmere shawls (what is the point to have 2 exact pieces??) that I use a lot. I need to find nice twillies for my bag.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I think they look nice , but I would not buy them.
> I prefer other brands.




Same thoughts, I still have 3 Mulberry pieces left that I use and I´m happy with what I have. I was once offered an ostrich Mulberry in our small local shop. It would have been only 1500e but the colour was not good, kind of muted mustard yellow. Now the price has gone up so much that I focus on other brands, mainly Chanel and Hermes.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> A baginsert made of the same fabric as the dustbags (linen with fishbone pattern) and details of Barenia, if I remember correctly. You can google on the H.com page. They come in 2 sizes.



Do you put it inside your bag to keep certain things?


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Do you put it inside your bag to keep certain things?


 

Yes, I want to keep the interior of my bag clean, even if I don´t carry much and I hate scratches too. I don´t use bag inserts for my other bags. There are some other brands that shape your bag too, help to keep it more structured, but this one is soft cloth and my B doesn´t slouch.


There are pockets for things like lipstick and I like my lip moisturizer in wintertime and lipgloss in summer, so it´s handy. Good for carkeys too. I don´t want any stains in my bag.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Yes, I want to keep the interior of my bag clean, even if I don´t carry much and I hate scratches too. I don´t use bag inserts for my other bags. There are some other brands that shape your bag too, help to keep it more structured, but this one is soft cloth and my B doesn´t slouch.
> 
> 
> There are pockets for things like lipstick and I like my lip moisturizer in wintertime and lipgloss in summer, so it´s handy. Good for carkeys too. I don´t want any stains in my bag.



Sounds like an excellent idea. Is it leather inside the B and K? If it is, I'll get something to put my keys into so they don't scratch the interior. I suppose I should get that in any case to protect my other bags.


----------



## Serva1

Yes, it's leather. Good idea, Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

There are cheaper good inserts on the market but I can only have H for my B.


----------



## Nahreen

I'll probably go for a key pouch from LV. They have lots to choose from. I rarely carry makeup in my bag and if I do, I always use a make up pouch. I bought one in Japan that looks like an old coin purse with broderies on a black velvet material. I use it to carry makeup. They were sold everywhere in Kyoto and available in different materials, colours and sizes. It is a fun and useful memoriable. Sometimes I use it to carry jewellery and put it in my big makeup box when travelling.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> this made me smile and I kind of recognise myself, having an H obsession and the only cure is to get more H. I have 2 classic silks that I don´t use, only in summer when I put them around my head, looks good with long straight hair and 2 big black cashmere shawls (what is the point to have 2 exact pieces??) that I use a lot. I need to find nice twillies for my bag.



I've very good concerning H the last two years. I even pass the store without going in. Avoiding the H forum helps  There's nothing I truly want ... besides more scarfs. Which on the other hand is something I don't need. I have more than enough. I'm gonna take look tonight and see how many H scarfs and shawls I have.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> A baginsert made of the same fabric as the dustbags (linen with fishbone pattern) and details of Barenia, if I remember correctly. You can google on the H.com page. They come in 2 sizes.



Ohh, now I want one! .. See when you don't visit H regularly you miss out.  I don't need one from H. Anyone know of a similar one? I want a pretty one that isn't to heavy.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes, this forum is dangerous for our finances. There are too many beautiful things to buy.

I am so curious about all of you here at Chateu S. I feel I have more contact with you all than my friends. My friends are having small kids and are busy being parents. I feel I have more in common with you girls/ladies and wonder how we fould get along if we ever met.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think it would be a lot of bag talk


----------



## Nahreen

Probably Ellie. I wonder if we have more things in common though. I know we discuss travel, home decoration, food etc.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen. We should have a meet sometime.

BF went back to Brussels today and I asked him to go by Hermes at the airport to ask about the new collection. It's a small store but convenient. Anyway they have closed shop. I'm so sad about this.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Same thoughts, I still have 3 Mulberry pieces left that I use and I´m happy with what I have. I was once offered an ostrich Mulberry in our small local shop. It would have been only 1500e but the colour was not good, kind of muted mustard yellow. Now the price has gone up so much that I focus on other brands, mainly Chanel and Hermes.



I don't like Mustard Yellow bags either.


----------



## Blueberry12

I looked around at the NK & NS sale today , but there was nothing I wanted.
NS has a cute blue mini Pashli , but I would not buy it at 30 % off . 

I only pay retail - 30 % for more classic brands I know will hold their value well.


----------



## Blueberry12

Pic:


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Ohh, now I want one! .. See when you don't visit H regularly you miss out.  I don't need one from H. Anyone know of a similar one? I want a pretty one that isn't to heavy.




I know there are even made to measure bag inserts, I probably read about them on the H forum, have to check the fourbi tread. I also recall reading about another bag insert that people have liked. If you change your bag often, then some people find it easy to just put the bag insert with stuff in the new bag. When I get my fourbi I will let you know how I feel about it. It will definitely protect my bag.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes, this forum is dangerous for our finances. There are too many beautiful things to buy.
> 
> I am so curious about all of you here at Chateu S. I feel I have more contact with you all than my friends. My friends are having small kids and are busy being parents. I feel I have more in common with you girls/ladies and wonder how we fould get along if we ever met.


 

Bagtalk definitely, yes, but when you start to know people better there will be more topics like travelling, culture, BFs DHs and family. I know a lot of people here in "ankdammen" the duckpool of Swedish speaking Finns in Hfors, but have few really close friends that I can share everything with, perhaps partly because my work is very intense and I love spending time with my BF. I am very close to my BF but of course, like Nahreen previously said, you cannot share girly things because even if my BF knows I´m into bags and diamonds, I usually share things with him after I have bought my luxury pieces and then it´s more in a funny way, we joke about my bags and stuff.


Part of the fun is to plan your purchases. It´s so nice to share things with you here at Château S, because we speak the same language and know so much about bags and luxury items. 


None of my friends have H bags even if they could easily shop 10 H bags a year. They are just not into H. My bf didn´t even have the patience to wait for a LV Capucines in black, even if she shops a lot of shoes and bags at LV, so how could she ever wait 2 yrs for a B or K? But on the other hand, she texted me on New Year´s eve that of all the things we bought in 2013 she thinks my B was the best. I texted her back that her gold diamond Rolex is the nicest thing she bought in 2013  I just cannot talk H with her, because she isn´t into the brand, but fortunately we share many other things, especially family.


Yes, it would be fun to meet  and I would take a flight anytime, because I also feel a connection like Nahreen described, but I also appreciate you guys and your opinions here and if it´s not possible to arrange then I accept that too. I just think you are all great personalities and fun to chat with


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I looked around at the NK & NS sale today , but there was nothing I wanted.
> NS has a cute blue mini Pashli , but I would not buy it at 30 % off .
> 
> I only pay retail - 30 % for more classic brands I know will hold their value well.







Good strategy, buying bags and stuff is for us here an investment and I think we are all very selective, price conscious consumers that know exactly what to buy, when and for how much. 


I have been eyeing a Fendi bag that is a runway piece. I can get i here for a discount frim my store, but the discount is even better online but still I don´t know if I want to pay that much, because I can buy H too. It isn´t a "must have" but if the price hits -50% and I get an additional VIP discount, then I just might go for it even if it´s a winterbag for me.


----------



## Serva1

BlueB, I will go to NS too next week so I will think about you if I see the blue bag in the store 


I have been suffering from a slight migrain today, but I rather take the pain now and rest tomorrow than when I´m in Sthm. I want the trip to be perfect for my niece and I will show her all my favorite things in the city. She hasn´t been in Sthm for years.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Nahreen. We should have a meet sometime.
> 
> BF went back to Brussels today and I asked him to go by Hermes at the airport to ask about the new collection. It's a small store but convenient. Anyway they have closed shop. I'm so sad about this.




So sorry the shop is closed. I would never have thought H needs to close a store, they do have a lot of customers...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Good strategy, buying bags and stuff is for us here an investment and I think we are all very selective, price conscious consumers that know exactly what to buy, when and for how much.
> 
> 
> I have been eyeing a Fendi bag that is a runway piece. I can get i here for a discount frim my store, but the discount is even better online but still I don´t know if I want to pay that much, because I can buy H too. It isn´t a "must have" but if the price hits -50% and I get an additional VIP discount, then I just might go for it even if it´s a winterbag for me.



What Fendi bag? Do you have a pic?

As a H "fan" what do you think about this article?

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1683478/


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> BlueB, I will go to NS too next week so I will think about you if I see the blue bag in the store
> 
> 
> I have been suffering from a slight migrain today, but I rather take the pain now and rest tomorrow than when I´m in Sthm. I want the trip to be perfect for my niece and I will show her all my favorite things in the city. She hasn´t been in Sthm for years.



Hopefully you'll get better soon.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> What Fendi bag? Do you have a pic?
> 
> As a H "fan" what do you think about this article?
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1683478/




I discussed the Birkin and Kelly with my SA and her forecast is that the Kelly bag, especially with the strap, will be more popular in future than the Birkin.


My opinion is that Bs will be more common in future, even here in Hfors, where I seldom spot them, perhaps 2 per month. I don´t think that in my lifetime we see a decrease in the popularity though. The Kelly bag will always be a classic and if H is not "swallowed by the LVMH giant", they might just be able to keep their high quality and craftmanship, after all the Bs and Ks are the only completely handmade bags, a single artisan makes the bag from start to finish.


I believe in quality and the craftmanship of H. They have hired more people lately to meet the demand, but it takes time for a person to learn the skills and advance from slgs to making precious bags. Somehow I can see a seasonal colour of a Chanel bag on sale, but no H. They are after all still in different segments due to handstiching etc.


I also believe, as the article states, that exotics will be more popular in future. Naturally, because people will demand higher priced luxury items and I know many Asians love exotics too. I like my fur bags in winter and exotics in summer. 


I think Hermes, Chanel and on some level LV are here to stay. Dior is also an old fashion house with the iconic Lady Dior bag, that stands the time. The old Italian houses of Fendi and Gucci have ups and downs. Some Fendi bags have excellent leather quality, like Lowe, and a lot of handstiched details, and still these bags are marked down even -50%.


Women will always love shoes and carry some sort of handbags. An interesting question is are there going to be new top brands? Céline has a fresh young design, but quality is not always good. I found an interesting Belgian handbag brand and there is also an American brand, an older woman whose company specializes in exotics. 


In my country most of the women would never spend over 500e on a handbag. I see a lot of canvas LVs though. We only have one LV store here and cannot order online. Things will change slowly here, since we are not a fashion capital.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> What Fendi bag? Do you have a pic?


 

The Fendi medium Toujours. The blue is more turquoise navy than bright blue. The bag is lightweight, has suede lining and would be a very special winterbag. I would use it at work.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> The Fendi medium Toujours. The blue is more turquoise navy than bright blue. The bag is lightweight, has suede lining and would be a very special winterbag. I would use it at work.



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Blueberry: nice article. It seems like H needs to stop selling bags to the Kardashians, LOL. DH just asked me who the Kardashians are and I don't know why they are famous. That mini blue bag looked nice, I did only see the red one on-line though.

Serva: Colourful Fendi bag. Would look nice with blue jeans. But I'd skip that furry grey ball hanging on the side, I don't think it goes well with the coulourful bag. Now I know your bf is an expert on Rolex, that is something I'd like to have as well. I tried showing DH the Rolex with diamonds at Dubai airport but as always he thought the price ridiculous. There was also a beautiful Chanel watch with diamonds, a really neat rectangular one for people with small arms. Maby after my last bag!! 

I'm interested in meeting you all in STH later in spring on a Saturday. We could have lunch or coffe together, maby look in some shops as well if there is time.

One must really feel for these luxury things and what one is prepared to pay for a certain items. That is why I can't really say that I prefer a certain brand over another. Gucci has made several lovely bags and clothes one season but the next there might nit be anything I want. I get e-mails sent from a Chanel SA at Neiman several times per week on what is new in store, todays bag etc so far nothing has tempted me. Some Chanel bags are actually in my opinion hideous as well, and I would never buy them, let alone pay top dollars for it. There is also jewellery but it is way too expensive considering it is not real gold/diamonds.


----------



## Mediana

I have to realize that I don't need anymore bags. I have more than enough really and I don't wear even a third of them. I should really get rid of a few of them instead of looking for more. 

*Nahreen *I agree, brands change constantly depending on who is the designer for the season and not. I would not have bough a Celine bag before Phoebe Philo came along. 
And yes, some of Chanel bags are hideous and more concept bags than anything. Remember the hula hoop bag?


----------



## Mediana

Ok, I'm about to buy a watch. Quartz or Automatic? What is your preference? I personally prefer automatic if given the chance.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Ok, I'm about to by a watch. Quartz or Automatic? What is your preference? I personally prefer automatic if given the chance.




I like automatic too  Some people think a watch in these days is not important, because after all we carry our smartphones and know the time, have access to internet etc. For me it´s another piece of jewellery and I like bracelets, so I will probably always have a watch. My BF wears his nice one only to parties or when we are travelling.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Serva: Colourful Fendi bag. Would look nice with blue jeans. But I'd skip that furry grey ball hanging on the side, I don't think it goes well with the coulourful bag.




Morning. Yes, the Fendi is colourful. The colour is on one side only and the other side is black&white. The furry ball is fortunately not included. If I decide to buy it I will call this bag my crazy bag. It´s not a classic but I kind of like the fact that it goes well with long black business coats in late autumn and winter and I´m a bit fed up with my usual black business bags. I´m very often the only woman around the table, when I go to a meeting, so it could be fun. I would not wear a leopard print to a meeting but this would be ok. Still contemplating, I do have a lot of bags and need to downside, just like Mediana...


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Serva: Now I know your bf is an expert on Rolex, that is something I'd like to have as well. I tried showing DH the Rolex with diamonds at Dubai airport but as always he thought the price ridiculous. There was also a beautiful Chanel watch with diamonds, a really neat rectangular one for people with small arms. Maby after my last bag!!
> 
> I'm interested in meeting you all in STH later in spring on a Saturday. We could have lunch or coffe together, maby look in some shops as well if there is time.
> 
> Some Chanel bags are actually in my opinion hideous as well, and I would never buy them, let alone pay top dollars for it. There is also jewellery but it is way too expensive considering it is not real gold/diamonds.


 

Yes, bf likes watches and she bought a solid gold piece with diamonds, nothing in comparison with what I have, even if I like my piece too. She also has the same model in platinum but now she is into gold jewellery. 


A spring Saturday in STH sounds great 


I completely agree, I´m not only shopping a brand, in fact I don´t like clothes that have the label printed all over. I didn´t like the Céline bags before Phoebe either. Now they are edgy and fun. I wear them for a more young stylish look but also like my classics when I have the right outfit. I love versatility and changing colour according to season.


I have never found a long Chanel costume jewellery piece I like but would love a nice camelia brooch in cloth to go with a short C jacket. Hope I find the perfect piece one day. I cannot get Chanel clothes here...


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Blueberry: nice article. It seems like H needs to stop selling bags to the Kardashians, LOL. DH just asked me who the Kardashians are and I don't know why they are famous. That mini blue bag looked nice, I did only see the red one on-line though.
> 
> Serva: Colourful Fendi bag. Would look nice with blue jeans. But I'd skip that furry grey ball hanging on the side, I don't think it goes well with the coulourful bag. Now I know your bf is an expert on Rolex, that is something I'd like to have as well. I tried showing DH the Rolex with diamonds at Dubai airport but as always he thought the price ridiculous. There was also a beautiful Chanel watch with diamonds, a really neat rectangular one for people with small arms. Maby after my last bag!!
> 
> I'm interested in meeting you all in STH later in spring on a Saturday. We could have lunch or coffe together, maby look in some shops as well if there is time.
> 
> One must really feel for these luxury things and what one is prepared to pay for a certain items. That is why I can't really say that I prefer a certain brand over another. Gucci has made several lovely bags and clothes one season but the next there might nit be anything I want. I get e-mails sent from a Chanel SA at Neiman several times per week on what is new in store, todays bag etc so far nothing has tempted me. Some Chanel bags are actually in my opinion hideous as well, and I would never buy them, let alone pay top dollars for it. There is also jewellery but it is way too expensive considering it is not real gold/diamonds.



It would be nice to meet up when the weather is better.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> It would be nice to meet up when the weather is better.




My words exactly  and we can carry nice bags


----------



## Nahreen

Just went for a long walk outside. 

How great with a meeting in spring. Perhaps after easter which is quite late this year? I promise to take out one of my bags, perhaps even some nice shoes if we don't walk too far. I can't walk for long times in high heels. 

I love beautiful watches, they are like jewellery to me and I prefer them over bracelets since my arms are so skinny. 

Serva: your bf is one lucky girl with a gold Rolex. I showed DH the Rolex watches at Uret.se this morning. He started ranting about buying expensive things just for the brand. I told him that a Rolex is for life (just like a K bag). I then went on to asking him why he wants a Audi SUV and not a Skoda SUV. He got quiet then, LOL.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I have never found a long Chanel costume jewellery piece I like but would love a nice camelia brooch in cloth to go with a short C jacket. Hope I find the perfect piece one day. I cannot get Chanel clothes here...



Perhaps you can find one on your trip to Rome? I like some of the Chanel tweed jackets but not all of the models.


----------



## Mediana

^ this is so funny because I wouldn't mind a Skoda at all. I couldn't care about the brand when it comes to cars but I do care when it comes to Watches and Jewelery.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Ok, I'm about to buy a watch. Quartz or Automatic? What is your preference? I personally prefer automatic if given the chance.



I don't know the difference between quartz or automatic. Do you prefer simple designs or bling bling? I like bling bling but have one of each.


----------



## Mediana

I saw the most beautiful camellia necklace in Las Vegas. It was stunning, large with bling bling. 
Here it is http://www.chanel.com/en_US/Jewelry...-pendant-in-18k-white-gold-and-diamonds-J3010
To be honest, I like all of them.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I have to realize that I don't need anymore bags. I have more than enough really and I don't wear even a third of them. I should really get rid of a few of them instead of looking for more.
> 
> *Nahreen *I agree, brands change constantly depending on who is the designer for the season and not. I would not have bough a Celine bag before Phoebe Philo came along.
> And yes, some of Chanel bags are hideous and more concept bags than anything. Remember the hula hoop bag?



I don't remember the hoola hoop bag. I wonder when there will be a Chanel shop here?


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> ^ this is so funny because I wouldn't mind a Skoda at all. I couldn't care about the brand when it comes to cars but I do care when it comes to Watches and Jewelery.



I don't care either but the car we have now is not good (citoen). We have had problems that one should not have. We will never buy a french car again. I think the french should stick to manufacturing bags and fashion and stay away from the car business. We would not hesitate to buy any car brand if we just knew it was good quality and would not mind paying for it. However, these days you can't be sure the parts are not made in the same factory anyway. A Skoda SUV is still 100 000 more expensive than our current car. My dad bought a new last year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> I don't remember the hoola hoop bag. I wonder when there will be a Chanel shop here?



I looked up the hula hoop bag http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/full-size-chanel-hula-hoop-bag-will-available-785312.html


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I saw the most beautiful camellia necklace in Las Vegas. It was stunning, large with bling bling.
> Here it is http://www.chanel.com/en_US/Jewelry...-pendant-in-18k-white-gold-and-diamonds-J3010
> To be honest, I like all of them.



They were beautiful. Did you check out the jewellery watches? Over the top for me though. I prefer this simpler watch
http://tablet.chanel.com/en_US/Watc...miere-chain-bracelet-steel-and-diamonds-H3252


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> I looked up the hula hoop bag http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/full-size-chanel-hula-hoop-bag-will-available-785312.html



What a stupid bag for users. Perhaps as window display in their boutiques but not one for regular consumers.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> I don't remember the hoola hoop bag. I wonder when there will be a Chanel shop here?



This is the bag https://www.google.se/search?q=chan...KUo7zBYzs4wS7DA&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=976


----------



## Mediana

*Nahreen* I prefer simple watches. At least if I'm paying a lot for it. 
My everyday watch is the H Cape Cod GM with double tour strap in barenia.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Perhaps you can find one on your trip to Rome? I like some of the Chanel tweed jackets but not all of the models.




I´m also very selective, because I want to find that perfect piece. The rtw collections vary a lot from time to time, but they also have more classic pieces that you cannot find on the internet.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Just went for a long walk outside.
> 
> How great with a meeting in spring. Perhaps after easter which is quite late this year? I promise to take out one of my bags, perhaps even some nice shoes if we don't walk too far. I can't walk for long times in high heels.
> 
> I love beautiful watches, they are like jewellery to me and I prefer them over bracelets since my arms are so skinny.
> 
> Serva: your bf is one lucky girl with a gold Rolex. I showed DH the Rolex watches at Uret.se this morning. He started ranting about buying expensive things just for the brand. I told him that a Rolex is for life (just like a K bag). I then went on to asking him why he wants a Audi SUV and not a Skoda SUV. He got quiet then, LOL.




Just met one of my friends in a café and exchanged news. She is also coming to Sthm tomorrow (really a coincidence) so we take the same cab to the airport. She is a singer (poprock) and just returned from a tour in India, where her new album was released. 


Yes, my bf is lucky when it comes to money, but unlucky with love, so frankly I think we are very fortunate with our relationships.  


I bought my niece a wg and steel diamond Rolex. It´s the classic one with 10 small diamonds. It was a graduation present (also a nice bag and some cash) and my other niece will get the same treatment. I have the same watch and it has served me well. I like Rolex because it´s sporty and not too fancy.


The new Skoda (my brother has placed an order) has actually got really good reviews. I´m involved in the car business too so I have to drive a MB, or some company brand, otherwise I feel like a "trator" and it would be strange to participate in the annual meetings.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I saw the most beautiful camellia necklace in Las Vegas. It was stunning, large with bling bling.
> Here it is http://www.chanel.com/en_US/Jewelry...-pendant-in-18k-white-gold-and-diamonds-J3010
> To be honest, I like all of them.




I love that piece too. I like jewellery with a lot of small diamonds.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> *Nahreen* I prefer simple watches. At least if I'm paying a lot for it.
> My everyday watch is the H Cape Cod GM with double tour strap in barenia.




I have seen H watches on the forum and I like the Heure H with double strap and possible with a little bling, but not too much. I don´t know all the models. It could be fun to have 2 watches but I have been happy with my R for years now, so getting use to a new one could be difficult. I like the bracelet feel and weight of the R and it fits my lifestyle. The leather straps seems so delicate.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> I have seen H watches on the forum and I like the Heure H with double strap and possible with a little bling, but not too much. I don´t know all the models. It could be fun to have 2 watches but I have been happy with my R for years now, so getting use to a new one could be difficult. I like the bracelet feel and weight of the R and it fits my lifestyle. The leather straps seems so delicate.



Well it won't hold up as good as metal but at the same time you can change the strap. I'm thinking about getting one in orange.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> I have the same watch and it has served me well. I like Rolex because it´s sporty and not too fancy.



Do you have a pic of it? 

I like large watches but I would like to buy a small more elegant one to wear with dresses and such.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Well it won't hold up as good as metal but at the same time you can change the strap. I'm thinking about getting one in orange.




That is a good point and the straps are of good quality and probably also thick. I like Barenia leather. Perhaps it is easy to change the strap for a new look or according to mood and season. I like the simplicity and design.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> That is a good point and the straps are of good quality and probably also thick. I like Barenia leather. Perhaps it is easy to change the strap for a new look or according to mood and season. I like the simplicity and design.



I'm very fond of Barenia too. Mine is all dark now. I like it, its a great watch.


----------



## Nahreen

I can't wear large watches. My arms are too skinny. It doesn't matter when I gain weight, my arms stay skinny. I also have to buy metal ones where you can remove sections from the bracelet part. Anyway a Rolex (the kind I want) will have to wait until I've saved up to my K. I suppose if I don't travel for the next two years, it will go faster.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> I can't wear large watches. My arms are too skinny. It doesn't matter when I gain weight, my arms stay skinny. I also have to buy metal ones where you can remove sections from the bracelet part. Anyway a Rolex (the kind I want) will have to wait until I've saved up to my K. I suppose if I don't travel for the next two years, it will go faster.




See, this is something I wouldn't be able to do. The last two years I've been traveling somewhere every month. This year I'm gonna cut back but still. I would go nuts if I couldn't go somewhere for two years.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> See, this is something I wouldn't be able to do. The last two years I've been traveling somewhere every month. This year I'm gonna cut back but still. I would go nuts if I couldn't go somewhere for two years.



I will see how I manage. Privately it was nearly 3 years between our trips. However, the job I used to have part time provided lots of travels as well so it has not been a real issue. Now I'm only consulting for them but last year it still gave me two trips to Copenhagen and my regular job one trip to Amsterdam and I was also offered to go to Germany for the consult work but had to pass. This year I have no trips planned. I need to check with my boss if I can go to some conference in the autumn in the US. My former job involved a lot of travelling also within the country (at least 1/month) on a 50% employment so it even got a bit much the last year I worked for them in 2011 plus trips to Japan, Brazil, Denmark, Germany. That was also the year DH and I went to Tanzania and Zanzibar.


----------



## Nahreen

Besides I forgot to add that DH is not interested in spending too much money on travelling so I'd have to go on my own anyway since we just went on holiday.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Do you have a pic of it?
> 
> I like large watches but I would like to buy a small more elegant one to wear with dresses and such.




I took a pic of my R and the one I bought my BF. It was a surprise present  and yes he was surprised


----------



## Serva1

I have posted a good pic of my R somewhere but cannot find it...


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I can't wear large watches. My arms are too skinny. It doesn't matter when I gain weight, my arms stay skinny. I also have to buy metal ones where you can remove sections from the bracelet part. Anyway a Rolex (the kind I want) will have to wait until I've saved up to my K. I suppose if I don't travel for the next two years, it will go faster.




I have exactly the same "problem". Never met a person with my wrist size. I´m so happy that H has the Kelly double tour in size XS. It´s perfect for us both.


----------



## Nahreen

Beautiful watch Serva. 

I'd like one of these, Lady Datejust. I like the bezel, it really shines so diamonds might not be necessary. 
View attachment 2452373


To match my jewellery, yellow gold is best otherwise the rose gold is gorgeous and since my arms are brown, the silver or white dial will probably be best. But Nymans have a gorgeous one with rose gold and black dial.




If I can't order a K, I might try to find a K wallet instead and go for one of these watches.


----------



## Nahreen

Here are the other ones.


----------



## Serva1

Rose gold would look good on you Nahreen. I like the fact that there are so many options when you choose a Rolex, the dial, the strap, the style, the colour, the material etc. This is actually my second Rolex and it´s the same style that I have always had. I also like the Jubilee strap with the hidden clasp. In comparison with Cartier, that has to have a battery, the Rolex has a self-winding system. It´s such a functional watch and lasts forever.


I also have the Oyster bracelet, if I want a more sporty look, but I like the Jubilee more. My BF has the Oyster strap. It looks good on men.


I would probably still choose a watch with gold for you Nahreen, because it goes well with gold hw and your jewellery.


----------



## Serva1

I´m browsing the H leather and hw tread and I think palladium guilloche looks better on smooth leathers like box. So difficult to decide...but if they open the list then I just hope I will be able to make right decisions. The Kelly has to wait, I need a B30. I also have to see the leathers in person to make it final.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes, there are so many models to choose from, should be something for all different tastes.

I have a pair of earings in yellow gold and a matching ring in white gold. I want a necklace too and I'll probably buy it this spring. I have a few gift certificates now to use. I'll do the pendant in yellow gold like the earrings but then get the chain in white gold. It will be a stiff chain or actually not a chain but more like a neck ring. I therefore think the Rolex with yellow gold would match perfectly and I could use it all as a really fancy kit.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I´m browsing the H leather and hw tread and I think palladium guilloche looks better on smooth leathers like box. So difficult to decide...but if they open the list then I just hope I will be able to make right decisions. The Kelly has to wait, I need a B30. I also have to see the leathers in person to make it final.



Were you going to STH tomorrow or on Thursday? The guilloche with its pattern is quite busy if you know what I mean, so I think the leather should be smooth, that way the clasp will stand out and be a great detail of the bag. I think gold is best for warm colours and silver for colder colours. How many bags can you buy per year? I'm afraid it might get more difficult to buy a bag so if you are allowed and can afford to, perhaps order two? Otherwise if you can only order one, order the one you want the most because it might be impossible to get what you want later. 4 years ago I was there asking for the price of a croc K pochette, it was 60 000 kr, now it is 90 000 kr and the waiting time is not 1 year but 2 years. I regret not buying a K then because now I might not even get one. On the other hand, I bought my Chanels instead and they have also continued up in price but they are easier to find.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> In comparison with Cartier, that has to have a battery, the Rolex has a self-winding system. It´s such a functional watch and lasts forever. .



The watch I'm looking at now is a Cartier and you can choose either quartz or automatic.


----------



## Mediana

Great pics of all Rolexes. You have a very pretty one Serva. I like the once with diamond markers. 

*Nahreen* I'm brown too but for some reason rose gold looks really weird on me.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Were you going to STH tomorrow or on Thursday? The guilloche with its pattern is quite busy if you know what I mean, so I think the leather should be smooth, that way the clasp will stand out and be a great detail of the bag. I think gold is best for warm colours and silver for colder colours. How many bags can you buy per year? I'm afraid it might get more difficult to buy a bag so if you are allowed and can afford to, perhaps order two? Otherwise if you can only order one, order the one you want the most because it might be impossible to get what you want later. 4 years ago I was there asking for the price of a croc K pochette, it was 60 000 kr, now it is 90 000 kr and the waiting time is not 1 year but 2 years. I regret not buying a K then because now I might not even get one. On the other hand, I bought my Chanels instead and they have also continued up in price but they are easier to find.


 

I´m going to Sthm tomorrow. I agree about the guilloche, I think I will save it for a Kelly in Barenia or Box. I can buy 2 bags a year but they only take one order at a time, though I was offered last year an opportunity to place a second order (didn´t have my B yet) for an ostrich B, but the estimated time to wait was 7 yrs and it felt too long even for me so I didn´t jump at the offer...My strategy is to try to order a B30, because I have been told that size 30 is hard to get, since the petite Asians look for B30s. Also I have 2 nieces and I don´t want them to flip coins between a B and a K so better start with 2 Bs. Finally, I think it will be easier to get a Kelly, the waitlist has been shorter, but of course that might have changed.


I don´t know why I have the feeling that they wish me to order a K instead. If I end up with a K it will probably be a 32cm retournee, but I hope I will not get that impression. It´s silly that even with my confidence I feel gratitude and appreciate that they want my money...Everything works here in my city, I get best possible customer service and the SAs and shop owners even say hi to me and chat outside the boutiques. I have my network here  and also in some shops in Paris and Rome but with H it is different. Guess it´s difficult to establish a relationship when the shop is abroad. I´m not usually feeling these kind of feelings, if you know what I mean. I´m used to being a recognized consumer and I hate the uncertainty of things...


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> The watch I'm looking at now is a Cartier and you can choose either quartz or automatic.


 

I have also liked Cartier watches but ever since I got used to a R it has been the watch for me...but I still love Cartier and they have nice jewellery too. I´m not so keen on Bulgari.


I didn´t know Cartier has watches that don´t need batteries.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I´m going to Sthm tomorrow. I agree about the guilloche, I think I will save it for a Kelly in Barenia or Box. I can buy 2 bags a year but they only take one order at a time, though I was offered last year an opportunity to place a second order (didn´t have my B yet) for an ostrich B, but the estimated time to wait was 7 yrs and it felt too long even for me so I didn´t jump at the offer...My strategy is to try to order a B30, because I have been told that size 30 is hard to get, since the petite Asians look for B30s. Also I have 2 nieces and I don´t want them to flip coins between a B and a K so better start with 2 Bs. Finally, I think it will be easier to get a Kelly, the waitlist has been shorter, but of course that might have changed.
> 
> 
> I don´t know why I have the feeling that they wish me to order a K instead. If I end up with a K it will probably be a 32cm retournee, but I hope I will not get that impression. It´s silly that even with my confidence I feel gratitude and appreciate that they want my money...Everything works here in my city, I get best possible customer service and the SAs and shop owners even say hi to me and chat outside the boutiques. I have my network here  and also in some shops in Paris and Rome but with H it is different. Guess it´s difficult to establish a relationship when the shop is abroad. I´m not usually feeling these kind of feelings, if you know what I mean. I´m used to being a recognized consumer and I hate the uncertainty of things...



Perhaps we have made the mistake of judging the SAs in STH based on what we read here re dificulties to buy a certain bag? I did get a bad response though when I was in the shop in the end of June and wanted to buy a perfume. I had travelled directly from Copenhagen after a business trip there to another one in STH. In Copenhagen I had just had a great time at H and bought the sunhat. I was there intoduced to Jour de H and lots of beautiful scarves and in the evening, the perfume still smelt good. So I decided to buy a bottle when I arrived in STH and DH said I could choose a present to myself as well so I was thinking about buying a scarf. The perfume was sold out but they did not try to sell me another one instead and that SA seemed very bored. The scarf selection was non-existing with all the tourists. However, it was close to 6 pm, it was hot, the shop was crowded with people and the sales were on everywhere so maby she was just tired after a long day at work. I ended buying from H online instead. Thank godness my next visit in October was pleasant when I met a great SA that really took her time with me both then and at my last visit in December. If I get on the list, that bag will most certainly not be my last purchase from them.


----------



## Nahreen

How come they want you to order a K? Is the waiting time for B longer? I suppose they don't earn the money until the bag is delivered since they don't demand a fee.

Perhaps you can see if you can order a B ostrich later this year? I don't anyway think the bags will arrive the same year and if they for some reason speed up the ostrich one (maby there is one on store in Paris or another customer changes her mind), perhaps your bf can "buy it" for you. I'm not sure what items are limited either. They did not take my name when I bought the double tour bracelet.


----------



## Serva1

So sad you didn't have a good experience. At H in Sthm I love Gunilla. She has assisted me on 2 occasion and she has lovely manners. A very warm genuine person, a bit older than me but I like her a lot and always give positive feedback to the store manager.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for your advice Nahreen. I think it's easier if I get the ostrich straight from Paris. I'm not so selective about the colour. If I am on the waitlist, then I have limited my options.I hope they could offer me 2 or 3 bags to choose from.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> So sad you didn't have a good experience. At H in Sthm I love Gunilla. She has assisted me on 2 occasion and she has lovely manners. A very warm genuine person, a bit older than me but I like her a lot and always give positive feedback to the store manager.



I don't know the name of all the SAs and don't know who is the store manager. The person I've been in contact with is Paula. When I was there in October, I was alone in the store. It was great and I felt I could take my time looking at everything and the SA had time to discuss handbag options with me. I have been alone in the Copenhagen store as well on my two visits this summer. Quite strange considering all the tourists in Copenhagen and LV was crowded. It is a bit more expensive in Copenhagen though.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for your advice Nahreen. I think it's easier if I get the ostrich straight from Paris. I'm not so selective about the colour. If I am on the waitlist, then I have limited my options.I hope they could offer me 2 or 3 bags to choose from.



I think the "more" expensive bags are easier to buy directly in Paris. Not so many customers who are interested in buying those. I have read that peple have been offered croc with diamonds when asking for B.


----------



## Serva1

Croc with diamond &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; That was funny!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.

Hermes sent an sms my bracelet has arrived. I called and they will put it on hold until I go to STH at the end of the month. I asked about the bag list and it is not open yet, they are waiting for the previous order list to be reduced by deliveries. They told me to check when I get there. We´ll see how it goes for Serva today if she gets the same response.


----------



## Mediana

Morning everyone 

Hope Serve has a great day regardless of the weather. *Nahreen* what bracelet are you looking for, is it the Kelley double tour?


----------



## Nahreen

Med: Yes it is. I asked for one on my last visit in December in orange and xs size with ghw. They promised to put one aside for me if they recieved any since it was not possible to order and xs is rarely available on-line. It arrived and they will keep it on hold for me until I get to STH. Since I´m anyway going in 2,5 weeks time it was no point in sending it. Besides DH is going to STH tomorrow for work for 2 days so if it was needed, he could have picked it up. However, he prefers not to go into the city centre unless necessary and since they could wait until I get there, I´m not going to torture him, LOL. I wanted it to match a possible handbag in the future. If they don´t open the handbag list in coming 6 months I´ll see what I´ll do. I don´t want to wait for too long since it is anyway at least 2 years of waiting after that and prices are increasing quite alot every year.


----------



## Mediana

^ Glad you'll finally get one. 

I'm going through my silk carrés. I have 13 of the normal 90X90 cm and I've decided to let 4 go.  I really like the patterns but two of them are in red. Love red, its my favourite color but unfortunately it doesn't suit me at all. My face gets even more red than it already is. Another one is in pink, pink. Love the pattern, a map over Paris but I just can't wear the color. 

I'm gonna go through the rest of my scarfs tomorrow.


----------



## Nahreen

Med: That was a lot of 90 scarves. Are they all the same brand? I think red and pink go well with my skin tone. Generally strong colours work good. Grey and other pale colours might not work so good for me.


----------



## Mediana

Those are only Hermes scarf.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Those are only Hermes scarf.



I have some catching up to do, LOL. I love scarves but I rarly have an opportunity to wear one. It is not practical to wear at work with the lab clothes on so it would only be for the office days.


----------



## Mediana

Haha .. yes, I can see that. I do love all sorts of scarfs and I use one every day. I like regular "Halsdukar" in the winter. I have a giant throw from Loro Piana which is my absolut favourite, I use Hermes Cashmere shawls in autumn and spring. Mousseline scarfs when its really hot and silk scarfs somewhere in between. 

I'm gonna check how many more Hermes scarfs or shawls I have tomorrow. Most I buy because I love the pattern. So much art, I just can't resist.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> My words exactly  and we can carry nice bags



Hopefully we can find a date when everyone can join.




Of course we need to wear nice shoes too.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Hopefully we can find a date when everyone can join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we need to wear nice shoes too.




Definitely nice shoes too


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Definitely nice shoes too



Do you like CL's?


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Sthm, a really nice trip with my niece, despite moist gray weather. Had good food, didn´t answer any phonecalls or emails I got while visiting, just pure pleasure, lovely company and great shopping  Most importantly, my visit to the H store was wonderful. Met Paula too, a really nice experienced SA, but I feel I have a special relationship with Gunilla, she just seems to think my words exactly and even if Paula did find me the perfect twilly for my B35, then she didn´t have a second pair so with all respect it just wasn´t meant to be. 

G found me another really nice pair of twillies and I got a late Christmas present too from the entire staff, which was even more of a surprise, because I didn´t inform anyone of my arrival and they were going to send it by mail today so it was so nice to be able to pic up the present in person. Felt very special and such a nice gesture from H. I feel so blessed and you can guess I thrived in the store, looked at the leather samples etc. I felt like making a wishlist for Santa  


My niece thought it was a really nice experience too and she will treasure this and remember how involved she was with the bags we considered. After all, she will inherit half of my collection. I would suggest, Nahreen, that you are in touch with your SA later this week, so that you get a confirmation that you are "on the list". Sincerely hope everything goes well with your Kelly  I´m so tired now that I just want to enjoy my new tea and new English teapot and a couple of macaroons before I go to bed. Will chat more tomorrow when I have time. I feel very spoiled, happy and content with my life and this trip gave me a lot of energy to focus on my work and it will be hectic again after a long Christmas holiday. So happy I didn´t make a trip anywhere but dear Sthm and instead slept long hours and enjoyed being home and doing the things I usually have no time to deal with.


----------



## Blueberry12

Does anyone ever got shipped an Ebay item by GSP?
It's horrible.
The tracking says they made 2 attemps to deliver it , but not to me...
No note was left either. ;(

So I have no idea where the item is now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Sthm, a really nice trip with my niece, despite moist gray weather. Had good food, didn´t answer any phonecalls or emails I got while visiting, just pure pleasure, lovely company and great shopping  Most importantly, my visit to the H store was wonderful. Met Paula too, a really nice experienced SA, but I feel I have a special relationship with Gunilla, she just seems to think my words exactly and even if Paula did find me the perfect twilly for my B35, then she didn´t have a second pair so with all respect it just wasn´t meant to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G found me another really nice pair of twillies and I got a late Christmas present too from the entire staff, which was even more of a surprise, because I didn´t inform anyone of my arrival and they were going to send it by mail today so it was so nice to be able to pic up the present in person. Felt very special and such a nice gesture from H. I feel so blessed and you can guess I thrived in the store, looked at the leather samples etc. I felt like making a wishlist for Santa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece thought it was a really nice experience too and she will treasure this and remember how involved she was with the bags we considered. After all, she will inherit half of my collection. I would suggest, Nahreen, that you are in touch with your SA later this week, so that you get a confirmation that you are "on the list". Sincerely hope everything goes well with your Kelly  I´m so tired now that I just want to enjoy my new tea and new English teapot and a couple of macaroons before I go to bed. Will chat more tomorrow when I have time. I feel very spoiled, happy and content with my life and this trip gave me a lot of energy to focus on my work and it will be hectic again after a long Christmas holiday. So happy I didn´t make a trip anywhere but dear Sthm and instead slept long hours and enjoyed being home and doing the things I usually have no time to deal with.



Sounds lovely!

Any pix?


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Do you like CL's?




I like bags, diamonds and yes, shoes  Tried a pair of CLs with spikes and almost bought them but I wasn´t bold enough. I have seen some gorgeous CLs in SAC, but I usually wear "sensible" shoes and the heels I have, even if they are nice, just sleep in the boxes...I sometimes take them out, admire and put them gently back, because I just don´t find so many occasions to wear a pair of really nice heels. When I put them on I feel very special and they calm me down, because I just cannot rush from one place to another. I live in the center of the city and I like to walk to the meetings, so having a pair of those thin heels would kill me or the shoes would suffer...A few times a year we have meetings in the best restaurants in the city, formal dinners and then I have my hair done, makeup artist visit and a dress and nice heels to complete the package. I don´t have any CLs yet. We have one store here that has some CLs. In winter I love long boots that keep me warm, mostly over the knee styles. They are all with a low heel, otherwise they might look a bit...but shorter boots can have really high heels, one favorite brand is Hogan, and they make me really tall, but then again, I would not wear them to work. I´m too slow in them


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Does anyone ever got shipped an Ebay item by GSP?
> It's horrible.
> The tracking says they made 2 attemps to deliver it , but not to me...
> No note was left either. ;(
> 
> So I have no idea where the item is now.




So sorry to hear that BlueB. I have never bought anything on ebay, so I cannot advise you, but you should contact the GSP to find out what is going on...Fedex didn´t try to deliver my Kelly wallet today so they are probably doing it tomorrow, which is fine.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Haha .. yes, I can see that. I do love all sorts of scarfs and I use one every day. I like regular "Halsdukar" in the winter. I have a giant throw from Loro Piana which is my absolut favourite, I use Hermes Cashmere shawls in autumn and spring. Mousseline scarfs when its really hot and silk scarfs somewhere in between.
> 
> I'm gonna check how many more Hermes scarfs or shawls I have tomorrow. Most I buy because I love the pattern. So much art, I just can't resist.




It´s going to be interesting to see your countdown  and if I may suggest, you could list the H ones according to style, if it´s not too much work. I have 2 classic silks, don´t know the size, and 2 thin black cashmere shawls. Some LV logo shawls, but they just sit in the boxes and I have been giving some away. I probably have 3 or 4 left, a lot of other silk and some thick cashmere things too, like Balmuir and mousseline scarfs for summer. I´m more a poolo person, so I don´t use the scarfs so much but that might change in future.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely!
> 
> Any pix?




A little blurry pic with my laptop...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> So sorry to hear that BlueB. I have never bought anything on ebay, so I cannot advise you, but you should contact the GSP to find out what is going on...Fedex didn´t try to deliver my Kelly wallet today so they are probably doing it tomorrow, which is fine.



I did that already. I hope they answer soon. 
It's a newlike Jimmy Choo Platinum Mahala.

It's not aviable anymore , and mine is very very worn.

At least I got a new one.

I hope you'll get the Kelly wallet soon.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> A little blurry pic with my laptop...



Very nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I like bags, diamonds and yes, shoes  Tried a pair of CLs with spikes and almost bought them but I wasn´t bold enough. I have seen some gorgeous CLs in SAC, but I usually wear "sensible" shoes and the heels I have, even if they are nice, just sleep in the boxes...I sometimes take them out, admire and put them gently back, because I just don´t find so many occasions to wear a pair of really nice heels. When I put them on I feel very special and they calm me down, because I just cannot rush from one place to another. I live in the center of the city and I like to walk to the meetings, so having a pair of those thin heels would kill me or the shoes would suffer...A few times a year we have meetings in the best restaurants in the city, formal dinners and then I have my hair done, makeup artist visit and a dress and nice heels to complete the package. I don´t have any CLs yet. We have one store here that has some CLs. In winter I love long boots that keep me warm, mostly over the knee styles. They are all with a low heel, otherwise they might look a bit...but shorter boots can have really high heels, one favorite brand is Hogan, and they make me really tall, but then again, I would not wear them to work. I´m too slow in them




I don't wear high heeled CL's every day , but I wear them at the Opera , theatre, dinners and galas of different kind.


----------



## Blueberry12

Does anyone watching True Blood?

Bill - Stephen Moyer is on SVT right now in Sound of Music.



Very different part.


----------



## Blueberry12

The Mahala and some of my CL's:


----------



## Blueberry12

Lol , the swedish freediving team was posted by a mistake and I can't remove it.


----------



## Blueberry12

More pix:


----------



## Blueberry12

One more.


----------



## Mediana

*Serva* sounds like you had a really good time. Did you notice if they had gotten any new scarfs from the S/S collection. 

*Blueberry * You have some lovely shoes. What is GSP?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 

Serva, that's great with the Sthlm trip.

Blueberry, nice collection!

Med, morning.


----------



## Serva1

No, I don´t think they have got them yet. I was so focused on the twillies and none of them were from the S/S collection. I liked a lot some of the S/S scarfs I have seen on the H S/S tread, but the new twillies didn´t look interesting.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning
> 
> Serva, that's great with the Sthlm trip.




Morning Ellie, yes the trip was a success but I spent too much time at NK and didn´t have time to go to ST, which I really would have wanted, but then I get a perfect excuse to make a new trip, hopefully in February  I love Sthm and my niece thrived too so she will probably join me again!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry: your CL collection is fabulous!!!You really have some great pieces, I like the classic black and exotics the most. Thank you for sharing and I liked the pic with the boys too, it was fun and a nice surprice   


I don´t know what I have done with my Iphone, because I cannot post pics with it here. Have to find out today, because the computer pics are not good but if I want to watermark I have to make computer pics.


----------



## Serva1

It´s raining here, again, but I hope you all have a great working day and I wish we get some snow, this rain is soooo boring...


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks like we are getting colder weather at the end of the week.


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie, I just hope for some snow, it´s nice with 4 seasons and I really miss winter. Fedex just brought my H delivery. I love the Kelly wallet and the Fourbi is also nice, came with a dustbag too. I knew the Kelly w wouldn´t come with a dustbag so luckily I got some extra ones that fit. 


Have to go back to business now but just wanted to share


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Yes Ellie, I just hope for some snow, it´s nice with 4 seasons and I really miss winter. Fedex just brought my H delivery. I love the Kelly wallet and the Fourbi is also nice, came with a dustbag too. I knew the Kelly w wouldn´t come with a dustbag so luckily I got some extra ones that fit.
> 
> 
> Have to go back to business now but just wanted to share



Please share pics later when you have the time. 
Have a good day at work dear


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - Congrats!!  That's great with the H delivery!


I just got a call from ST about the chair I ordered, they will send it out for delivery on the 15th!


----------



## Mediana

^ That's good. Went faster than expected right?


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes 3 months is better than expected, it's a short time for an item I'll enjoy many years.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> *Serva* sounds like you had a really good time. Did you notice if they had gotten any new scarfs from the S/S collection.
> 
> *Blueberry * You have some lovely shoes. What is GSP?



Thanx.

GSP = Global Shipping Programme.

It's awful. Slow , takes ages , the tracking is useless.

;(


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Morning
> 
> Serva, that's great with the Sthlm trip.
> 
> Blueberry, nice collection!
> 
> Med, morning.



Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Blueberry: your CL collection is fabulous!!!You really have some great pieces, I like the classic black and exotics the most. Thank you for sharing and I liked the pic with the boys too, it was fun and a nice surprice
> 
> 
> I don´t know what I have done with my Iphone, because I cannot post pics with it here. Have to find out today, because the computer pics are not good but if I want to watermark I have to make computer pics.



Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Yes Ellie, I just hope for some snow, it´s nice with 4 seasons and I really miss winter. Fedex just brought my H delivery. I love the Kelly wallet and the Fourbi is also nice, came with a dustbag too. I knew the Kelly w wouldn´t come with a dustbag so luckily I got some extra ones that fit.
> 
> 
> Have to go back to business now but just wanted to share



Great you got the H delivery!


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> 
> GSP = Global Shipping Programme.
> 
> It's awful. Slow , takes ages , the tracking is useless.
> 
> ;(



Ok, I've heard of it but never used it. 

I'm waiting or a DHL package today.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Ok, I've heard of it but never used it.
> 
> I'm waiting or a DHL package today.



I hope it arrives soon.
I got my package today.

It was shipped 14/12.

Worse post service ever!


----------



## Mediana

At least you got it know. Many red days so it is to expect to be a bit late.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally back home. Had an early start taking DH to the train station at 05.30.

Blueberry: You have a great shoe collection. So many CLs and I am amazed you can walk in such heels. Great your parcel arrived.

Ellie: So great about your chair finally arriving.

Serva: Seems you had a great trip. Did you go to Lauderee or do you have those in Helsinki? 

I'm looking forward to my trip to STH in two weeks time except for the lecture business. DH will also work in STH those days and we'll spend the weekend there. We'll stay at Mornington, their breakfast buffet was excellent. I look forward to eating dinner one afternoon/evening at Östermalmshallen. Is there any other good place in Östermalm to eat dinner? Otherwise we'll go to Gamla stan and Kryp in again. I prefer not having to travel all over STH for dinner if the weather is cold.


----------



## Nahreen

So I finally got through all posts.

Serva and Med: sound exciting with fancy dinners, make up artists, hair doings, galas and theatres. I suppose there are more things going on in the big capitals and also depending on what you do.

Very little of those things in my life at the moment. I got dressed up etc for my wedding. The next time was for the "promovering" when I recieved my doctors hat. It was a very fancy party where the men wore "frack" or dark costume. Music concert the evening before, the ceremony with different speaches and a formal dinner with entertainment and then dancing to live band and more food for those that were hungry (jansons etc). 

I sometimes go to the hairdresser to put up my hair for weddings and do my nails for special occasions. It is nice to pamper one self.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> I look forward to eating dinner one afternoon/evening at Östermalmshallen. Is there any other good place in Östermalm to eat dinner? Otherwise we'll go to Gamla stan and Kryp in again. I prefer not having to travel all over STH for dinner if the weather is cold.



Yes, there are a couple but you need to tell me what you'd like to eat 

I had a great lunch today at Pocket Express "Ört- och parmesanöverbakad havsgös med bakad fänkål och rostad vitlökscremé" The fish was delicious.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Yes, there are a couple but you need to tell me what you'd like to eat
> 
> I had a great lunch today at Pocket Express "Ört- och parmesanöverbakad havsgös med bakad fänkål och rostad vitlökscremé" The fish was delicious.



I like meat or chicken. I love duck as well if it is well made. DH is a fish person. We like places that are cosy and were we can have a drink before dinner. I think DH is treating me to a romantic dinner, he was going to do that on our summer vacation but his accident prevented it. I'd appreciate your input and perhaps you can suggest a few in your favourite order and I can look on their menues.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> I like meat or chicken. I love duck as well if it is well made. DH is a fish person. We like places that are cosy and were we can have a drink before dinner. I think DH is treating me to a romantic dinner, he was going to do that on our summer vacation but his accident prevented it. I'd appreciate your input and perhaps you can suggest a few in your favourite order and I can look on their menues.



Ok, so does it have to be romantic? I'm not very good at those. You might be best of with Kryp in. You'd might wanna try Le Rouge. Its also in the Old town. Otherwise, I really like Zink. And Griffins Steakhouse, as we talked about before but its more lively. And you should check out Djuret if you like meat.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Ok, so does it have to be romantic? I'm not very good at those. You might be best of with Kryp in. You'd might wanna try Le Rouge. Its also in the Old town. Otherwise, I really like Zink. And Griffins Steakhouse, as we talked about before but its more lively. And you should check out Djuret if you like meat.



No it does not have to be romantic as long as it is a good atmosphere and good food. I also saw that the tapas place got good reviews (halv grek och hel turk or something like that), have you been there?

What restaurant do you prefer at Östermalmshallen? I am contemplating Lisa elmqvist or Tysta Marie.


----------



## Mediana

There's a french restaurant in Sturegallerian, Grand Escalier which is pretty good too. But what you really should check out is their bar.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> No it does not have to be romantic as long as it is a good atmosphere and good food. I also saw that the tapas place got good reviews (halv grek och hel turk or something like that), have you been there?
> 
> What restaurant do you prefer at Östermalmshallen? I am contemplating Lisa elmqvist or Tysta Marie.



Hals Grek + Turk is good. Haven't been there lately but they recently started a kind of deli where I buy a lot of lunch when I work. As for eating in Östermalmshallen. It's not my favourite place, so I don't eat there. Nothing against the food, I just don't like the cold environment. If I had to choose something it would probably be Texas Longhorn which is really a chain restaurant and that says it all


----------



## Mediana

I've been to Boquerian in Mood Gallerian a couple of times now. The food is really good but last time the service was just off. I would still recommend the place because of the food. It's almost always full and you need to book a table far in advance if you're going on a weekend.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Med for all the tips. There are several that are interesting. I think if we go to Östermalmshallen we will do some kind of fish or other seafood. It will be on the Friday evening after work (and shopping). So then it can be meat the second evening. Most likely a 2-3 course meal. Yes Griffins is good, was there with my sister in law 1,5 years ago after your recommendation. We'll do all the bookings this weekend and decide what we want to do. DH is in STH now but he never goes out to dinner with work, usually sushi from Kista gallerian and eating in front of the tv at the hotel.


----------



## Nahreen

We have Texas Long horn here too. Not cosy at all. The first time we went to Texas Longhorn was before it opened here. We went to one in Södermalm, it was small an really cosy. I liked it very much.


----------



## Mediana

If you want fish I recommend B.A.R. Its really good, not that cosy, or perhaps its just me. Again, with the white tile. I would much rather go there instead of Östermalmshallen but that is just me.


----------



## Nahreen

That Esque bar seems really cool. We must go there for a drink at least. I am also leaning towards zink grill for dinner.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Finally back home. Had an early start taking DH to the train station at 05.30.
> 
> Blueberry: You have a great shoe collection. So many CLs and I am amazed you can walk in such heels. Great your parcel arrived.
> 
> Ellie: So great about your chair finally arriving.
> 
> Serva: Seems you had a great trip. Did you go to Lauderee or do you have those in Helsinki?
> 
> I'm looking forward to my trip to STH in two weeks time except for the lecture business. DH will also work in STH those days and we'll spend the weekend there. We'll stay at Mornington, their breakfast buffet was excellent. I look forward to eating dinner one afternoon/evening at Östermalmshallen. Is there any other good place in Östermalm to eat dinner? Otherwise we'll go to Gamla stan and Kryp in again. I prefer not having to travel all over STH for dinner if the weather is cold.





Thank you.


----------



## Mediana

Testing posting pictures from the phone.


----------



## Blueberry12

^

Nice!

How was Macbeth?


----------



## Blueberry12

I am so tired and my a-- hurts!
I participated in a 2 hours spinning class for a sketch comedy show.

But it was fun.

Then I walked all the way to Danderyd from Vasastan.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I´m early at work. Have a lot to do today and need to wait for one instrument to heat up for 30 min Before I can start.

*Med:* That is a lot of orange boxes. What´s in those small round ones?


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> *Med:* That is a lot of orange boxes. What´s in those small round ones?



The smallest ones are twill's. The larger ones are Cashmere losange's.

*Blueberry * Macbeth was .. well techically good. Great Visuals. But the monologs where a bit long, and I did not like the lead player, mostly his dialect.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> The smallest ones are twill's. The larger ones are Cashmere losange's.
> 
> *Blueberry * Macbeth was .. well techically good. Great Visuals. But the monologs where a bit long, and I did not like the lead player, mostly his dialect.




I am not that fond of that actor either , I've seen him in other plays.
Have you seen James McAvoy as Macbeth? It was fantastic!

Of course his accent was perfect!


----------



## appletart

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Med for all the tips. There are several that are interesting. I think if we go to Östermalmshallen we will do some kind of fish or other seafood. It will be on the Friday evening after work (and shopping). So then it can be meat the second evening. Most likely a 2-3 course meal. Yes Griffins is good, was there with my sister in law 1,5 years ago after your recommendation. We'll do all the bookings this weekend and decide what we want to do. DH is in STH now but he never goes out to dinner with work, usually sushi from Kista gallerian and eating in front of the tv at the hotel.


 
Just chiming in: for seafood ive heard good things about Den gamle och havet. 
For cozy and super pleasant service; Monks porter house, the one in gamla stan. They have spädgris, and nice porter steak.
And if you want cozy, nice staff and good sushi; Roppongi at hantverkargatan is good. They also have dumplings etc.
I find tripadvisor being really helpful with restaurants etc. I use it alot when travelling or just wanting to find new places to eat.


----------



## Serva1

Busy time at work but that was expected  
Ellie: congrats, wonderful news about your ST furniture!!
BlueB: great you got your delivery, but it was not nice to wait...
Nahreen: no Ladurée in Finland so yes, I bought 6 macaroons and of course mostly caramel. I love academic dinners and parties. Used to attend many but nowadays nothing like that. I dress up at times though.
Mediana: your orange boxes are so well organized and you do have a lot. Looks lovely and also want to thank you for all restaurant tips. I usually stay at Hotel Lydmar, but most of the time I just make daytrips to Sthm.


----------



## Nahreen

appletart said:


> Just chiming in: for seafood ive heard good things about Den gamle och havet.
> For cozy and super pleasant service; Monks porter house, the one in gamla stan. They have spädgris, and nice porter steak.
> And if you want cozy, nice staff and good sushi; Roppongi at hantverkargatan is good. They also have dumplings etc.
> I find tripadvisor being really helpful with restaurants etc. I use it alot when travelling or just wanting to find new places to eat.



Thanks Appletart. I will have a busy weekend browsing menues with DH. Yes tripadvisor is excellent. I usually find my hotels that way and write reviews myself. I posted some for the Seychelles a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mediana

Roppongi has good Sushi, we do a lot of take out from there but I wouldn't say the place is cozy. I don't know, perhaps my definition off cozy is off. Anyway ..  *Nahreen*, Roppongi is on Kungsholmen so don't think its for you right now. If you really want Sushi and a Japanese meal then I would suggest Seikoen. Its right by Sheraton Hotel. 
Den gamle och havet is good too. Haven't been there in a long time though.


----------



## Nahreen

I am not a sushi person so I think we'll skip it. I like other Japanese food and like those restaurants where you can fry stuff at your own table and then different sauces to dip in. It is a social thing and sitting talking, frying and eating is really nice. I did it on my trips to Japan. 

DH loves sushi and is often in STH so the sushi recomendations are useful anyway.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening 
Still a bit busy with work but got much done today so less to do tomorrow. I wish it would stop raining. Going for an evening walk because I crave for exercise. 
Appletart: thank you for useful restaurant tips!! I know where I want to eat here but it's always different abroad if you don't go for the obvious safe choices where you have to book a table weeks in advance and eat fancy food...


----------



## Mediana

Todays rant about DHL and Mr Porter. Apparently they can only deliver between 1-4PM and the person on the package is the only one who can sign for it. You are also not allowed to change delivery adress, to say your work. Really, how many people are home between 1-4PM on weekdays.


----------



## Serva1

So frustrating Med, I'm just about to make an order at H.com and at least they call me nowadays in advance and if I'm at the office they can bring my parcel there but those terms sound ridiculous...


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> So frustrating Med, I'm just about to make an order at H.com and at least they call me nowadays in advance and if I'm at the office they can bring my parcel there but those terms sound ridiculous...



I know, usually you can leave a not on your door saying its ok to leave the parcel, or you when you talk to the delivery truck they can come to your work instead but apparently Mr Porter is very strict. They gave DHL strict instruction. I told BF not to order anything more from them.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Todays rant about DHL and Mr Porter. Apparently they can only deliver between 1-4PM and the person on the package is the only one who can sign for it. You are also not allowed to change delivery adress, to say your work. Really, how many people are home between 1-4PM on weekdays.



Not so many who can afford the items from Mr Porter I guess.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Visited friends last evening. It got late.

What is Mr Porter?

Serva, are you getting some scarves for your bag?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Visited friends last evening. It got late.
> 
> What is Mr Porter?
> 
> Serva, are you getting some scarves for your bag?


 
Mr Porter is the sister site to Net A Porter with only mens wear.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.

Med: thanks for the explanation. 

Went for a long walk. It was only raining lightly when we started but by the time we got home it was pouring down. We got soaked, had to put a towel on the floor under our jackets, we started to see puddles.

Today we'll make home made pizza with minced meat for dinner. Yummy. 

This week was hectic at work but I managed to submitt my scientific article, finish the STH presentation and write an abstact for a conference. I also did nearly 10 hours for my consult work but I have a lot still left to do.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva: i forgot to ask what bag you decided to order from H? I know you were contemplating several leathers, hw and what about coulors?

Now we have booked restaurants for STH. It will be Grand Escalier and Zink Grill. We decided to skip dinner at Östermalmshallen, the opening hours there are not favourable for dinner and better for lunch or a quick bite in the early afternoon.


----------



## Mediana

Oh, great. Hope you like them. 

You've been very productive! I went to work today after four days off.  When I started walking it was only a little snow but it really came down hard once I got there. Think this is the first real snow for us.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen: well done, you have been very diligent and I also like to finish projects asap. At the moment too much going on and I have to wait for other people to do their part before I can finish... 

I bought more twillies, I like tours de cles and the had another colour combo. Also something for my agendas.

We have finally -4C snd even a bit snow falling. I so crave for winter...

I love natural Barenia woth white contrast stiching so I have given many options. Anything on "my list" is acceptable. I didn't want to leave a SO yet, want to buy 2 more bags and then I think I'm ready. My next bag will be a B30 or Kelly 32 retournée. I would also accept a B35 in Barenia. The leather reminds me of my nomade in Alma, but is even better. I love my Alma nomade, it's so my style. I also considered classic H orange in Chevre Mysore but happy with my orange Kelly w and using it as a clutch so no need for orange bag. I already have a lot of summerbags and the season is so short here, i use smaller bags for summer anyway and less formal business meetings then so ai manage.


----------



## Blueberry12

I've just seen Dödspatrullen på Dramaten.
It was great.

The premiere is on the 18 th.


----------



## Nahreen

It got cold here now, so all the rain that came is now frozen. It is going to be slippery outside.

I'll try to do as much extra work as possible now so that I can treat myself to some shopping in STH. 

It is 17 years since I last went to any theater. My boss went to see King Lear last Wednesday with Sven Wollter. He really enjoyed it.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> It got cold here now, so all the rain that came is now frozen. It is going to be slippery outside.
> 
> I'll try to do as much extra work as possible now so that I can treat myself to some shopping in STH.
> 
> It is 17 years since I last went to any theater. My boss went to see King Lear last Wednesday with Sven Wollter. He really enjoyed it.



17 years?

Why?


----------



## Serva1

My BF loves theatre and we used to have seats to almost every premiere at the National theatre here in Hfors. The seats had been the same for over 50 yrs and it was so nice to get the tickets home and an invoice. We also had some theatre aquaintances that enjoyed the same service. About 3 yrs ago they cancelled the system and because they made it so difficult we stopped going to the theater. Guess I'm more into opera and ballet anyway...


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> 17 years?
> 
> Why?



I don't know. I love musicals and used to go and watch those. The last one was Sound of Music with Carola and I can' even remember which year that was. I've watched some Shakespeare here and when living in England. 
I suppose there is also more to choose from in STH than here. In a way, going to STH for theatre is a bit more costly with train tickets, hotel and then the theatre tickets plus dinner.
My boss said he has a eat for 2, pay for one coupon book and it also includes theatre tickets. He has an apartment in STH and is there quite often.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> My BF loves theatre and we used to have seats to almost every premiere at the National theatre here in Hfors. The seats had been the same for over 50 yrs and it was so nice to get the tickets home and an invoice. We also had some theatre aquaintances that enjoyed the same service. About 3 yrs ago they cancelled the system and because they made it so difficult we stopped going to the theater. Guess I'm more into opera and ballet anyway...



I love ballet. I used to dance ballet but I had to quit due knee problems. ;(

I also like opera . Esp. Verdi , Puccini and Mozart.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I don't know. I love musicals and used to go and watch those. The last one was Sound of Music with Carola and I can' even remember which year that was. I've watched some Shakespeare here and when living in England.
> I suppose there is also more to choose from in STH than here. In a way, going to STH for theatre is a bit more costly with train tickets, hotel and then the theatre tickets plus dinner.
> My boss said he has a eat for 2, pay for one coupon book and it also includes theatre tickets. He has an apartment in STH and is there quite often.



Aren't there any good shows close to you?


----------



## Blueberry12

Have you eaten any Semlor this year ?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Aren't there any good shows close to you?



I don't know, I rarely check. I suppose I have just forgotten. I used to know what was going on when I lived in the city centre opposite the theatre. I walked past on my way to work. We don't even go to the cinema regularly. To be honest, I have trouble staying up late in the evening. At eight o'clock, I am exhausted. 

I think DH and I must start to do more things. The weekend in STH is a start. We'll stay 2 nights privately (+1 for work) and go on two dinners. Looking forward to it very much. I don't think we'll go out after dinner though. We'll try the bar at Grand Escalier before the dinner. We'll probably go to some bar before the dinner at Zink Grill too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I don't know, I rarely check. I suppose I have just forgotten. I used to know what was going on when I lived in the city centre opposite the theatre. I walked past on my way to work. We don't even go to the cinema regularly. To be honest, I have trouble staying up late in the evening. At eight o'clock, I am exhausted.
> 
> I think DH and I must start to do more things. The weekend in STH is a start. We'll stay 2 nights privately (+1 for work) and go on two dinners. Looking forward to it very much. I don't think we'll go out after dinner though. We'll try the bar at Grand Escalier before the dinner. We'll probably go to some bar before the dinner at Zink Grill too.



Maybe they show something interesting.


Many theatres have afternoon shows on weekends if you are tired at the evenings.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I love ballet. I used to dance ballet but I had to quit due knee problems. ;(
> 
> I also like opera . Esp. Verdi , Puccini and Mozart.




So sad you had to quit ballet, but nice that we share the interest. I l o v e ballet, but never done it myself


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> So sad you had to quit ballet, but nice that we share the interest. I l o v e ballet, but never done it myself



Have you seen any good ballets nowadays?

Onegin at the Swedish Opera is very good.


----------



## Serva1

By the way, semlor here is a type of bread. I always have ostfralla at Wienercaféet and that would be called ostsemla here. We don´t have any "fralla"...It´s so funny, we call these pastries fastlagsbulle, and I love them  Have to run a lot to loose those calories...I bought today new winter running shoes, because my old ones don´t look nice anymore. I´m starting with a personal trainer next Fri morning. Even if I don´t have a weight problem I want to be fit, because it will probably help to release work related stress to do some physical exercise and I love running in summer so it could work also now and it´s easy anytime, because I live next to the park.


Kanelbulle is called "örfil" here, another classic, so I don´t want to use the wrong word when visiting a café in Sweden  Here it´s perfectly ok to ask for "en stor örfil"...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Have you seen any good ballets nowadays?
> 
> Onegin at the Swedish Opera is very good.


 

Good to know. Have you been to any ballets at St Petersburg? I saw Anna Karenina here and it was good, but I have to confess I like traditional ballet, not mixed with high tech stuff, just good ensemble and old theatres. We have a rather new big opera house that was expensive to build and has therefore got a lot of critics, but as a taxpayer I think it is always good to support culture.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Good to know. Have you been to any ballets at St Petersburg? I saw Anna Karenina here and it was good, but I have to confess I like traditional ballet, not mixed with high tech stuff, just good ensemble and old theatres. We have a rather new big opera house that was expensive to build and has therefore got a lot of critics, but as a taxpayer I think it is always good to support culture.



No , I haven't been in St Petersburg at all.
But it must be nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> By the way, semlor here is a type of bread. I always have ostfralla at Wienercaféet and that would be called ostsemla here. We don´t have any "fralla"...It´s so funny, we call these pastries fastlagsbulle, and I love them  Have to run a lot to loose those calories...I bought today new winter running shoes, because my old ones don´t look nice anymore. I´m starting with a personal trainer next Fri morning. Even if I don´t have a weight problem I want to be fit, because it will probably help to release work related stress to do some physical exercise and I love running in summer so it could work also now and it´s easy anytime, because I live next to the park.
> 
> 
> Kanelbulle is called "örfil" here, another classic, so I don´t want to use the wrong word when visiting a café in Sweden  Here it´s perfectly ok to ask for "en stor örfil"...


----------



## Nahreen

I like Semla but only one per year for me. The same with mjukglass, one per year is enough. 

I loved the lemon meringue pie at Tysta Marie. It was a long time since I baked it myself. 

Örfil was funny, better not try to order that here.


----------



## Mediana

No, no Semla yet. I'll wait at least until February and buy myself one from Tösses. They have the best ones IMHO.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Today I'm staying inside. I recorded a fantasy movie yesterday, I'll watch it today and drink tea.


----------



## Mediana

*Nahreen* Sounds like a nice day. Its what Sundays are for.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, sounds lovely Nahreen. I have to work a couple of hours but after that I can relax. Did all the "housework" yesterday so looking forward to a lazy Sunday too


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Med. I am so exited about our trip to STH. We so rarely go together and usually only stay one night. I realised I need to bring a lot of clothes for two dinners out with DH, 1 conference dinner and I also need to be properly dressed for my lecture (blouse, blazer etc.). It is so difficult to pack when one don't know if it is going to be cold, icy or raining (or maby all of it).


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. Need to go into my closet and check out what to bring to STH. 

No work for me today. I was at work 11 hours Friday so now I'll rest.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Morning Med. I am so exited about our trip to STH. We so rarely go together and usually only stay one night. I realised I need to bring a lot of clothes for two dinners out with DH, 1 conference dinner and I also need to be properly dressed for my lecture (blouse, blazer etc.). It is so difficult to pack when one don't know if it is going to be cold, icy or raining (or maby all of it).



Not sure when you're going but its pretty cold right now. I wished I'd put on a pair of pantyhose under my trousers today.


----------



## Nahreen

I'll go on the 23 rd. Yes it is cold here too but the weather seems to go back and forth so much, making it difficult to pack. Yesterday morning, it was 3 plus and pouring down. Now it is minus 5 and it snowed a lot yesterday afternoon.

I'll bring one skirt, the rest will be trousers.


----------



## Elliespurse

The forecast in 10 days says around 0C or just above but they could be off. I'll be in Sthlm for a few hours (a meeting) that weekend too but I'll take a taxi from cityterminalen if it's cold. It'll be expensive though.


----------



## Serva1

During last 3 times I´ve been to Sthm the weather has not been so nice, but when you shop you don´t walk the streets so much. My niece was happy we didn´t have time to explore the old city. I wanted to force feed a bit of history or take her to the Hallwyllska. We will do that another time. I love when we have snow, the weather is so much brighter and more natural light. 


A bit tricky to choose a good wardrobe for your trip Nahreen, but as long as you have a warm coat I think you manage


----------



## Mediana

Hallwyska is great. Did you do the guided tour?


----------



## Nahreen

Hallwylska is really nice. I did a guided tour some years ago. 

I'll try to stay as much indoors as possible when in STH but there will still be some walking to and from the hotel, shops and restaurant.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Hallwyska is great. Did you do the guided tour?




I think I should do the guided tour next time, because I have been there a couple of times and I know all the rooms (not such a big house after all, at least not the rooms that are on display) so I would get more out of it if I take a guided tour. I saw the Downton Abbey costume exhibition last year and that was fun.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon 
Such a wonderful day today, despite the fact that it's Monday   Sun is shining and it feels like it's so long ago...After my morning meeting I have been exercising and I have time to do it on Mondays and Fridays. Perhaps even Wednesdays too. I have to take time for myself and physical exercise is what I need to keep my energylevel up and balance my work. I simply have to be selfish and think about myself now.

Do you find time for gym or some type of exercise or are you addicted to
work just like me?


----------



## Blueberry12

This is the only item I've got on sale so far:





Better luck for any of you ladies?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon
> Such a wonderful day today, despite the fact that it's Monday   Sun is shining and it feels like it's so long ago...After my morning meeting I have been exercising and I have time to do it on Mondays and Fridays. Perhaps even Wednesdays too. I have to take time for myself and physical exercise is what I need to keep my energylevel up and balance my work. I simply have to be selfish and think about myself now.
> 
> Do you find time for gym or some type of exercise or are you addicted to
> work just like me?



Yes I go to the gym in the morning before work 6-7 am. We have a gym at the hospital. However, I was lazy and did not go as frequently last autumn.

Today was so cold, -16 when we left home at 5.20.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> This is the only item I've got on sale so far:
> 
> View attachment 2461829
> 
> 
> 
> Better luck for any of you ladies?



Beautiful dress. No sale items for me yet. I'll scout around in STH next week. I'll see if RL has some nice sale items but it will need to be at least 50% off. I could do with a new winter coat so I might look at Karen Millen too. They often have nice coats.


----------



## Mediana

I'm not big on sales. I rarely visit them .. I did go to Bottega and Mulberry but didn't spend more than 5 min total.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Beautiful dress. No sale items for me yet. I'll scout around in STH next week. I'll see if RL has some nice sale items but it will need to be at least 50% off. I could do with a new winter coat so I might look at Karen Millen too. They often have nice coats.



Thanx.
I hope you find something nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> I hope you find something nice.



I will anyway pick up my new Kelly double tour bracelet at Hermes so I won'tcome empty handed from my trip.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I will anyway pick up my new Kelly double tour bracelet at Hermes so I won'tcome empty handed from my trip.



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

The backside of the dress:


----------



## Blueberry12

I' ve seen a rehersal of The Master and Margarita at Dramaten.
It was very good.


----------



## Mediana

Its a very good book.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Its a very good book.



Yes it is.

The play is well done too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

Morning Ellies, How are things? 

I'm gonna head to the Optician today for new contacts and I'm actually thinking about getting new glasses. I haven't worn glasses in a very long time but it could be fun change.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med, things are great here with "stekt strömming" for lunch soon.

I had glasses or contacts often years ago but I only have glasses when driving now.


----------



## Blueberry12

NS has 50 % off now and they still had the blue mini Pashli.
So I bought it now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Blueberry - Congrats!  and on sale too!


----------



## Mediana

*Blueberry* .. Good choice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx. It's very practical size and colour.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> I'm not big on sales. I rarely visit them .. I did go to Bottega and Mulberry but didn't spend more than 5 min total.



Why ?
Sales are great if they still have the items you want.



Of course it's silly to buy sale items because it's sale.
Many people does that and end up with stuff they don't need or want.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> Why ?
> Sales are great if they still have the items you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's silly to buy sale items because it's sale.
> Many people does that and end up with stuff they don't need or want.



Yes, but I seldom now what I want in advance. Also, I don't have the patient with all the other customers. I like stores that are empty.


----------



## appletart

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2464323




Congrats on your sale purchase i really like the look of this purse.
Havent really been to any sales, theres nothing in particular that i need so id rather save for travelling. Just booked a trip to tel aviv this summer.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Yes, but I seldom now what I want in advance. Also, I don't have the patient with all the other customers. I like stores that are empty.



That 's understandable.


----------



## Blueberry12

appletart said:


> Congrats on your sale purchase i really like the look of this purse.
> Havent really been to any sales, theres nothing in particular that i need so id rather save for travelling. Just booked a trip to tel aviv this summer.



Thanx. 
Tel Aviv sounds lovely.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. 

Blueberry: Congratulations to your bag.

Sales are difficult. I usually try to think what I am willing to pay for an item and if there is something else I can't buy if I spend my money on sale items. I was lucky last year and scored a RL blouse at 60% off. I love my blouse and have used it a lot this past year. I saw one this in October at RL in a different colour, if I see it on sale I might buy it. 

There are some things I need in my wardrobe, like a new winter coat so if I see one I like at a good price and it suits me size wise I might buy it. I am very short so to find clothes that sits well on me is difficult so when I find those clothes, I must take the opportunity.


----------



## Mediana

Tel Aviv is nice and they have very great food! 

I'm slowly going through my whole aparment to see what I own, what I can get rid of and what I need. 

Today I looked at my ordinary "haldsukar". I have four in rotation right now but then I looked in the bins I keep in the hallway. Another 15. These are just my winter ones. I don't really need that many but at the same time I don't want to get rid of a single one of them.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Blueberry: Congratulations to your bag.
> 
> Sales are difficult. I usually try to think what I am willing to pay for an item and if there is something else I can't buy if I spend my money on sale items. I was lucky last year and scored a RL blouse at 60% off. I love my blouse and have used it a lot this past year. I saw one this in October at RL in a different colour, if I see it on sale I might buy it.
> 
> There are some things I need in my wardrobe, like a new winter coat so if I see one I like at a good price and it suits me size wise I might buy it. I am very short so to find clothes that sits well on me is difficult so when I find those clothes, I must take the opportunity.



Thank you.  

That's very wise.
I do not impulse-buy sale items either  , I usually look around what I really want or need and if they are aviable at 50 % off I get them, like this Pashli.

If I want something very much I pay full price of course , but there are things I really like but I find them overpriced , then I get then if I can at the sales.


----------



## Blueberry12

So annoying , my agency messaged me today at 2 pm that they wanted me for a casting for Mercedes Benz Fashion Week this Afternoon.

;(


But I was already busy somewhere else. ;(


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Blueberry: Congratulations to your bag.
> 
> Sales are difficult. I usually try to think what I am willing to pay for an item and if there is something else I can't buy if I spend my money on sale items. I was lucky last year and scored a RL blouse at 60% off. I love my blouse and have used it a lot this past year. I saw one this in October at RL in a different colour, if I see it on sale I might buy it.
> 
> There are some things I need in my wardrobe, like a new winter coat so if I see one I like at a good price and it suits me size wise I might buy it. I am very short so to find clothes that sits well on me is difficult so when I find those clothes, I must take the opportunity.



Any pix of the blouse?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> So annoying , my agency messaged me today at 2 pm that they wanted me for a casting for Mercedes Benz Fashion Week this Afternoon.
> 
> ;(
> 
> 
> But I was already busy somewhere else. ;(



Do you work as a model professionally or do you have another job and do modeling on the side?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Any pix of the blouse?



None taken, but I might take one and post it. It has long staps of fabric at the neck and you wind them around the neck and tie them at the front. Mine is brown and goes very well with my RL tweed jacket and a fur gillet that I also got on sale from net-a-porter. I like blouses which you can tie a bow at the neck. I have three. 

NS had some pretty Saint Laurent dresses but the price was 20 000 without sale, even at 50% off, they are insanely expensive.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Do you work as a model professionally or do you have another job and do modeling on the side?



I am a student and I modelling on the side.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> None taken, but I might take one and post it. It has long staps of fabric at the neck and you wind them around the neck and tie them at the front. Mine is brown and goes very well with my RL tweed jacket and a fur gillet that I also got on sale from net-a-porter. I like blouses which you can tie a bow at the neck. I have three.
> 
> NS had some pretty Saint Laurent dresses but the price was 20 000 without sale, even at 50% off, they are insanely expensive.



Sounds lovely.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Do you work as a model professionally or do you have another job and do modeling on the side?



On the other hand models and actors are considered working " professionally" if they are signed to an agency and get paid jobs which get published.

Most models does not work every day all day.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> On the other hand models and actors are considered working " professionally" if they are signed to an agency and get paid jobs which get published.
> 
> Most models does not work every day all day.


 
I more meant if it was modeling that was your choosen profession. 

Sounds interesting to do modeling. Is it mainly photographs you do or do you do commercials? I suppose you also do runway modeling too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Cari284 has some amazing photos on her blog now


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I more meant if it was modeling that was your choosen profession.
> 
> Sounds interesting to do modeling. Is it mainly photographs you do or do you do commercials? I suppose you also do runway modeling too.



I mostly do photographs.
Some commercials too.

But I don't work at fashion shows anymore. I am not very tall and I am over 30 now.
I used to do some runway modeling when I was very young & thin.

It's fun but more than  90 % of the job is waiting.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.

When I arrived home today, there was a small package from my SA at Dior in Paris. It was a paper fan and a card with new years greeting. Very nice gesture.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> When I arrived home today, there was a small package from my SA at Dior in Paris. It was a paper fan and a card with new years greeting. Very nice gesture.



Very nice!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I mostly do photographs.
> Some commercials too.
> 
> But I don't work at fashion shows anymore. I am not very tall and I am over 30 now.
> I used to do some runway modeling when I was very young & thin.
> 
> It's fun but more than  90 % of the job is waiting.



I also used be thinner when I was younger but the weight seem to rise as I get older and I am 37 now. 
I am really short, I should really learn to walk in high heels.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I also used be thinner when I was younger but the weight seem to rise as I get older and I am 37 now.
> I am really short, I should really learn to walk in high heels.



I am a size EU 32-34 now , so not very big , but I used to be smaller. 
It's not hard to walk in heels if you get used to it.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Off from work today. Going to Småland for DHs grandmas funeral. She died at Christmas.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm sorry about grandma.


----------



## appletart

Elliespurse said:


> Cari284 has some amazing photos on her blog now




I go to her blog every now and then and everytime, im amazed by her stunning photos. They are just so beautiful, she has a real talent. Makes me want to move to paris asap.

Nahreen, im sorry about grandma


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Off from work today. Going to Småland for DHs grandmas funeral. She died at Christmas.



Very sad. 


;(


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Thank you all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Mediana

*Nahreen* I hoped it went well today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Med: thank you all went well. 

We are going home today. Tomorrow I need to clear out all Christmas things.


----------



## Mediana

God Morning,
Yes, I should really do the same but I like my Christmas Stars so much I'm gonna let them hang up a little while longer. It's nice with lights in the window. 

This will be a day of errands.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## appletart

Had the worst experience at sthlm lv today. Thank goodness the store manager who is lovely was there to help out. Ive heard people talk about this store having bad service but i never experienced it until now.  Now i know who to absolutely not ask for help from.
Think i will rethink my future purchases most likely take them elsewhere. Ahhh just venting.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm sorry you had bad experience at LV, it should always be nice and welcoming.


----------



## appletart

Well its their loss. Im sure other brands have some classic black structured purse that can be handheld :wondering
Used up ST giftcoins i got for christmas on a colourful pillow so my saturday is not quite ruined anyway.


----------



## Mediana

*Appletart* Sorry to hear this. Who was it? There's an older women there who is so nonchalant. 

Classic black structured. Look at Prada. They are very nice.


----------



## Nahreen

appletart said:


> Had the worst experience at sthlm lv today. Thank goodness the store manager who is lovely was there to help out. Ive heard people talk about this store having bad service but i never experienced it until now.  Now i know who to absolutely not ask for help from.
> Think i will rethink my future purchases most likely take them elsewhere. Ahhh just venting.



I'm sorry Appletart. What happened? I've not so far had any problems but I so rarely buy anything there. I've two bags but they have been bought abroad. Have only purchased accessories in STH.


----------



## appletart

Okay so i had trouble with cracking leather on a damier ebene bag before. Had no problem exchanging for a new one since it was within 30 days. A week later theres some thread loose and im kind of over having this bag. So i went today (within the 30 days) to the store. Course id rather have store credit if possible but worst scenario they can just replace or whatever. 
Id not get his name and ive not seen him there before. But i asked a middle aged (50ish, bald, stomach, maybe from middle east, im not trying to offending anyone i just want to describe so you wont run into him also) for help.
Long story short, he wouldnt let me tell my story without completely interrupting, started throwing legal paragraphs in my face about returns and was just.. I have no word for it. Me and my sambo was completely blindsided. Mind you i have worked for a long time in service industry as a manager before and this man was crossing every rule.
I asked for Bonita as this man was clearly out of his mind and he brought her. There was no problem getting store credit. She said he would help me look at another bag (and im thinking no way) but over he comes and bring out the bags. I chose one and ask to get one from storage. The one he brought had some scratches. Had no problem with this before. Three times i ask for it but he ARGUES with me. Can you believe it? I have not once had an attitude from the beginning as i treat each and everyone i meet with kindness and expect to get same treatment back. 
Bonita comes over and helps me. Honestly i was feeling sick to my stomach and my sambo was in shock at how this man treated me with complete disgust. I felt i wanted to cry.
Funny thing is one of his arguments in this was "ive been here for ten years". After ten years have you not picked up on any social rule at all? Im fine if he didnt want to accept a return but you can always tell bad news in a proper and kind way. He is there to serve me. I dont expect a red carpet but i expect not to feel as ive gotten harassed after a visit to the store.
Ughhh. 
Baked a sockerkaka and will have some tea to calm down.


----------



## Blueberry12

appletart said:


> Had the worst experience at sthlm lv today. Thank goodness the store manager who is lovely was there to help out. Ive heard people talk about this store having bad service but i never experienced it until now.  Now i know who to absolutely not ask for help from.
> Think i will rethink my future purchases most likely take them elsewhere. Ahhh just venting.



What a pity.

You'd complain.
These people would be fired.

I think it's part of the job to be nice to the customers.
The ones who are rude are not doing a god job.


----------



## Blueberry12

appletart said:


> Okay so i had trouble with cracking leather on a damier ebene bag before. Had no problem exchanging for a new one since it was within 30 days. A week later theres some thread loose and im kind of over having this bag. So i went today (within the 30 days) to the store. Course id rather have store credit if possible but worst scenario they can just replace or whatever.
> Id not get his name and ive not seen him there before. But i asked a middle aged (50ish, bald, stomach, maybe from middle east, im not trying to offending anyone i just want to describe so you wont run into him also) for help.
> Long story short, he wouldnt let me tell my story without completely interrupting, started throwing legal paragraphs in my face about returns and was just.. I have no word for it. Me and my sambo was completely blindsided. Mind you i have worked for a long time in service industry as a manager before and this man was crossing every rule.
> I asked for Bonita as this man was clearly out of his mind and he brought her. There was no problem getting store credit. She said he would help me look at another bag (and im thinking no way) but over he comes and bring out the bags. I chose one and ask to get one from storage. The one he brought had some scratches. Had no problem with this before. Three times i ask for it but he ARGUES with me. Can you believe it? I have not once had an attitude from the beginning as i treat each and everyone i meet with kindness and expect to get same treatment back.
> Bonita comes over and helps me. Honestly i was feeling sick to my stomach and my sambo was in shock at how this man treated me with complete disgust. I felt i wanted to cry.
> Funny thing is one of his arguments in this was "ive been here for ten years". After ten years have you not picked up on any social rule at all? Im fine if he didnt want to accept a return but you can always tell bad news in a proper and kind way. He is there to serve me. I dont expect a red carpet but i expect not to feel as ive gotten harassed after a visit to the store.
> Ughhh.
> Baked a sockerkaka and will have some tea to calm down.





I've never met this dude luckily.

I don't go to LV to often , but all the SA's I've met there were nice.

I've bought 2 bags and then I went back because there was no padlock in the Cassis Speedy I've bought and a younger lady gave me a padlock at once and apologized  for the inconvenience.


----------



## appletart

Thanks for the responses. Ill look into prada lux.
Today is just one of these days lol i just went to check on the cake.. Haha


----------



## Blueberry12

I've only seen one really rude SA who yelled at an other customer who wanted to take a bag from the shelf at Gucci in Stockholm.

Everyone at the store just stared at her and everyone left...

I mean it's o.k. if they don't want people to take bags from the shelf , but it can be handled a better way.

There is a huge difference between yelling " don't touch the bag " with a very harsh voice and saying something like let me show you the bag with a smile.


----------



## appletart

And here i was thinking youd need years of good recommendation to even get considered to work there. I dont care if a homeless man would walk in and look at a bag. You still act like discreet about it imo. 
Oh and mr. Angryface was not wearing gloves. Nope. My guess he was too much of a superhuman to wear gloves.


----------



## Blueberry12

appletart said:


> And here i was thinking youd need years of good recommendation to even get considered to work there. I dont care if a homeless man would walk in and look at a bag. You still act like discreet about it imo.
> Oh and mr. Angryface was not wearing gloves. Nope. My guess he was too much of a superhuman to wear gloves.



You'd really mail and complain.
Maybe one complaint does not do anything , but if he is rude regulary to the customers and many people are complaining that would help.


----------



## Elliespurse

appletart, hope the cake will be ok.

The SA description sounds like the manager for special orders. I had a bad experience with him 2008 when I was choosing between a black speedy 25 and 30. He had no patience and just said hurry up. This changed when I asked for a quote on a special order trunk (never bought it though) and when I was in the store last October he was so nice and smiling


----------



## appletart

Wonder if he will step in as store manager after bonita leaves for mammaledighet. Hope not.
The cake tasted better then it looked


----------



## Elliespurse

^I hope not too. The nice stock manager Ina is on leave for studies and perhaps she will be back when bonita leaves?


----------



## Nahreen

I've not grown up in a family where deisgner goods were encouraged or used. I so remember I wanted an Adidas bag, I had to save my weekly allowance to buy it and it took me a long time before I could buy it. For me going into a store to buy an item that for me costs a lot of money (and luxury goods do cost more than a bag from "regular" bag shop), I expect excellent customer service. I expect good quality and excellent service and for that I can spend a bit more. If either is lacking, I'll take my money elsewhere.

Re Gucci, I understand that if an item gets broken or dirty, they can't sell it but if you don't want people touching, please put up signs saying so. I don't touch bags because I don't want to risk being accused of ruining it and having to purchase it.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nahreen, I also think the experience says a lot about a brand, they have to be good to keep customers.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I've not grown up in a family where deisgner goods were encouraged or used. I so remember I wanted an Adidas bag, I had to save my weekly allowance to buy it and it took me a long time before I could buy it. For me going into a store to buy an item that for me costs a lot of money (and luxury goods do cost more than a bag from "regular" bag shop), I expect excellent customer service. I expect good quality and excellent service and for that I can spend a bit more. If either is lacking, I'll take my money elsewhere.
> 
> Re Gucci, I understand that if an item gets broken or dirty, they can't sell it but if you don't want people touching, please put up signs saying so. I don't touch bags because I don't want to risk being accused of ruining it and having to purchase it.



For me it has nothing to do with the price of the item.
I expect  any SA's to be polite.
Of course I am also polite to them.
It does not matter if I buy a designer bag or a cup of tea.
People should treat each other with respect.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> For me it has nothing to do with the price of the item.
> I expect  any SA's to be polite.
> Of course I am also polite to them.
> It does not matter if I buy a designer bag or a cup of tea.
> People should treat each other with respect.



Totally agree. If you are in the service industry, act like it. The more expensive the goods, the better quality and service, I expect if I'm going to spend my money there. Although I understand the fear of an SA that the goods will be ruined, they must never display it to their customer. As a customer, I am terrified to ruin something that I don't want to buy or can't afford to buy.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Totally agree. If you are in the service industry, act like it. The more expensive the goods, the better quality and service, I expect if I'm going to spend my money there. Although I understand the fear of an SA that the goods will be ruined, they must never display it to their customer. As a customer, I am terrified to ruin something that I don't want to buy or can't afford to buy.



Yes indeed.

But of course a good SA or a Security Guard is diplomatic so they can make sure the items are safe without being rude.

That's one of the reasons I like NS for example.

At least based on my own experience they always offer help a polite way if people are touching items and not yell and behaving rudely.


----------



## Mediana

Morning everyone

Woke up way to early today. Its my last day before work again. Its been so nice to have a few days off. 

*Appletart* Sorry about the experience, just go to another SA. Tell them that you don't don't want him again. Shouldn't be a problem at all. You have a store credit you need to use, right? 

Taking a walk to Fotografiska museet later today. Should be a nice Sunday activity.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning, that sounds nice. I'm having the laundry room today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. So finally the christmas tree is gone. It was completely dead. The stars in the windows are still up and I think there is a Santa still around. We anyway only have 2 of those.


----------



## appletart

Morning. I would email and complain, but i cant find any email to the stockholm store. I have the after-sales email but im not sure its the right one. Ellie, do you remember his name? I cant find it online.
I do have 1 year to use up the credit, but Im still in shock how LV can keep this awful man representing their company for this long. Id rather let the credit expire than enter the store and see him again. 
Out of utter shock i just took the Eva bag, the store sample with an already started patina and left. I didnt even ask for his name, i swear if i wouldve said anything more than necessary he wouldve screamed at me.


----------



## Nahreen

appletart said:


> Morning. I would email and complain, but i cant find any email to the stockholm store. I have the after-sales email but im not sure its the right one. Ellie, do you remember his name? I cant find it online.
> I do have 1 year to use up the credit, but Im still in shock how LV can keep this awful man representing their company for this long. Id rather let the credit expire than enter the store and see him again.
> Out of utter shock i just took the Eva bag, the store sample with an already started patina and left. I didnt even ask for his name, i swear if i wouldve said anything more than necessary he wouldve screamed at me.



Is the credit only valid at the store in STH? Do you live in STH? If you do, you can perhaps go by every once in a while and look in the window if he is in the store, if you don't see him, you can enter.


----------



## Elliespurse

^appletart, I don't have his name here but I'll look for it in my work email tomorrow. Perhaps the after-sales email would be ok? On the LV webpage there's a form to fill out and one of the subjects is "complaints".

Perhaps also try "konsumentverket": http://www.konsumentverket.se/Vagledning--kontakt/Vanliga-fragor-och-svar/Sok-bland-fragor-och-svar/Alla-fragor-och-svar/Reklamation/


----------



## appletart

Yes i do live in sthlm so going by the store wont be a problem lets just hope the angry man will retire soon. tehe.

edit: Ellie, thanks, i will look at the form.


----------



## Nahreen

Does anybody know if Ralph Lauren has sale on now? I looked at the european store on-line and there are a few items I'm interested in buying if they have my size in store and they are on sale.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Does anybody know if Ralph Lauren has sale on now? I looked at the european store on-line and there are a few items I'm interested in buying if they have my size in store and they are on sale.



Yes, they have sale right now.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Med. 
I'm really looking forward to some shopping on Friday but being sale times, you never know if there is anything left in my size. I need to update my wardrobe, my clothes are old and some too small. I thought about buying somenew blouses/shirts and maby a dress. I also need a new winter coat but those are more expensive and I can wait until next year. I would like a white or cream coloured one.


----------



## Nahreen

Med, I've a question for you. We have a dinner reservation at Zink Grill at 7.30 pm. We would like to have a drink first. Do you know if we can come before that and have a drink? Do they have a bar?


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Med, I've a question for you. We have a dinner reservation at Zink Grill at 7.30 pm. We would like to have a drink first. Do you know if we can come before that and have a drink? Do they have a bar?



Yes, not a problem. They have a small bar but I would probably go somewhere else. Like the Gold bar at Nobis hotel. Its right on Norrmalmstorg so only about 2 min away.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

I have been completely absorbed with my work and long days mean I don´t even want to look at my computer when I finally get home...but after a long relaxing Christmas Holiday it was to be expected that things get busy...I was so sorry to read about bad service at LV. I remember Ina from 2007, when we didn´t yet have LV here, and I took a flight to Sthm just to buy a bag. Seems I´m stuck with the habit after finding the lovely H store at NK. Hope you all have a good week and I just have to work a lot to get things done, then I can relax and enjoy tPF again


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, did you get your furniture from ST already?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the ST chair is arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Serva1

Jee!!! Finally, and so happy you get a new desired look in your home  Please put a pic of the chair when you have time and the chair has found it´s right place. So excited for you! 


I have not had time to continue my plans for the summerhouse since I bought the bed. I would still love to put new ST linen folding curtains in the big guestroom, been looking at those white green/beige "ormbunkar" design with the leaves, but have to see them first and there are also other beautiful options.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'll post a pic when there's nice daylight.

The green "ormbunkar" is really nice, I've been thinking about this for curtains in the future.


----------



## Serva1

I like the fabric because it´s 100% linen and we have a lot of these "ormbunkar" growing wild in the forest. There are many different types but the ones we have are nice, like bushes, not the ones with just single leaves. The forest also has a lot of maple trees that turn golden red in autumn, so I thought it would look nice if a bit of nature would step inside the logghouse. But it´s just an idea and I also consider other options.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Hectic day. 

Med: Thanks for your help. The bar at Noubis look very cosy. We'll try it.

Ellie: great with the chair finally arriving.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it'll be exciting tomorrow and I got Certificate of Authenticity for the chair and foot stool today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## JustAgUrL

appletart said:


> Had the worst experience at sthlm lv today. Thank goodness the store manager who is lovely was there to help out. Ive heard people talk about this store having bad service but i never experienced it until now.  Now i know who to absolutely not ask for help from.
> Think i will rethink my future purchases most likely take them elsewhere. Ahhh just venting.




did you write a letter and complain????

I would....

I do NOT EVER tolerate poor service....

ONLY time I have ever had bad service was ONCE at NK....
and that was AFTER I spent a few thousand kronor.....
IT was over a stupid BOX.....
I wanted a box for a gift for my husband.... and they refused to give me one...

I went to Hugo Boss at Åleans...... they gave me the NICEST box..... 

as for this guy at the LV store..... I would REALLY make a complaint.....
I would even find his name, and write it on the LV Facebook page....

Strangely enough, it is NOT that hard to get a job there....

I have worked in High End retain my whole life... OK, most of my life....
and NEVER treated anybody poorly..... 
I have sold $10,000 Rolex's to men who looked homeless....
Nobody else would talk to them.... 

I also worked as a manager at Bally Of Switzerland some years back...
If any of my staff acted like that, I would FIRE them on the spot....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Finally... a place where people will know what I am talking about..... 

hello....

I am new to the CHÂTEAU SCANDINAVE....

I'm an American ex-pat living in Stockholm..... 

Nice to meet you all.....


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Finally... a place where people will know what I am talking about.....
> 
> hello....
> 
> I am new to the CHÂTEAU SCANDINAVE....
> 
> I'm an American ex-pat living in Stockholm.....
> 
> Nice to meet you all.....





Welcome!


----------



## Blueberry12

Have you all read this?

http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-th...glarized-20-000-00-worth-handbags-851946.html


Scarry!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello JustAgUrL :welcome2:


----------



## JustAgUrL

So, today I am picking up my Speedy B Mono 30, I found on Blocket..... 

YAY!!!!! 

I was soo happy to find one.... and I am not paying full price, that makes it even better.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Thank you all for the warm welcome..... 


Holy cats..... If somebody broke into my apartment.... I would 
DIE!!!! 
for one it is a mess... they would look at it and think there was no real 
money here.... 
WE are renovating our kitchen... and I have been sick for 3 years....
so, when I say my flat is a mess... I mean it is a mess..... 

if they took my shoes and handbags... That would EASILY be $20,000 
if not more..... OK... that is kind of sad..... 

Thankfully, I am usually home..... so, if somebody broke in I would beat the living crap 
out of them.... That is ONE nice thing about living here is that NOT everybody owns a 
gun......


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Hello JustAgUrL :welcome2:




Thank you for the lovely welcome.....


----------



## Elliespurse

JustAgUrL said:


> Thank you for the lovely welcome.....



Congrats on the Speedy B 

My apartment would be a bit empty if someone broke in there (cleaned out and sold a lot of items last year), but I got a new chair today though.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats on the Speedy B
> 
> My apartment would be a bit empty if someone broke in there (cleaned out and sold a lot of items last year), but I got a new chair today though.




Thank you so much... 

I will be eating soup for the rest of the month..... 
BUT, I will have a Speedy B.... 

Congratulations on your chair.... I hope you will show it to us....


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks, I took some pics and I'll see how they turned out later today.

Speedy B is a great bag!


----------



## Mediana

Hi* JustAgUrl * and Welcome. Nice to see a new face here. 

I would be extremely upset if my collection got stolen too. We don't even have a real lock on our door and I live in a neighbourhood were there's a lot of theft.


----------



## Mediana

I'm still thinking about getting the KeepAll 45 as hand luggage. I just can't make up my mind of its to much or not. I haven't been able to find anything else really.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think the pros with a Keepall is that it's canvas and more lightweight than a leather bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

The chair arrived, I'm very happy with it and it's comfortable too.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> The chair arrived, I'm very happy with it and it's comfortable too.
> 
> View attachment 2472272




I LOVE it.... It reminds me of Hawaii..... 
It is sooo beautiful.... Brings a nice pop of color......

Congratulations.....


----------



## Elliespurse

JustAgUrL said:


> I LOVE it.... It reminds me of Hawaii.....
> It is sooo beautiful.... Brings a nice pop of color......
> 
> Congratulations.....



Thanks, I love that it's airy and easy to move around.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, I love that it's airy and easy to move around.





I hope you are not offended when I say, it is 
VERY  UN-Swedish...... 
which in my opinion is a GREAT compliment..... 

I REALLY love the chair.... It reminds me of summer.... like I said, Hawaii.... 
Sunny and as you say, Airy.... 

It is a wonderful addition to your home....


----------



## Elliespurse

^I take it as a compliment. I think the chair fits in my new de-cluttered easy living, I don't have a big flat-screen tv or entertainment center etc.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> ^I take it as a compliment. I think the chair fits in my new de-cluttered easy living, I don't have a big flat-screen tv or entertainment center etc.




I REALLY need to de-clutter....

We have the BIG TV, Though, I NEVER watch it.....

My husband lives and works in Oslo, so I am here alone most of the time...
he comes home on weekends, and then at night we watch a ,movie 
or a crime show, but that is about it.....


Our apartment is a decent size.... 3 bedrooms....
they are just SMALL bedrooms.... I need to trim down my handbags a bit....
they take up most of the walk in closet.....

I tend to like to buy a LOT of stuff.....
If I like a pair of jeans, I will buy them in 2 sizes and 3 pair in each size....
I have like 15 coats.... Winter coats.....

I just like stuff.... that is great when you live in the USA with big huge houses....
NOT so much when you live in Europe in the cities.... 
Apartments are smaller here....


----------



## Mediana

*Ellies* .. Oh, it looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## appletart

Ellie i love that deep shade of green. It looks lovely


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks Med and appletart.


----------



## Mediana

JustAgUrL said:


> I REALLY need to de-clutter....
> 
> We have the BIG TV, Though, I NEVER watch it.....
> 
> My husband lives and works in Oslo, so I am here alone most of the time...
> he comes home on weekends, and then at night we watch a ,movie
> or a crime show, but that is about it.....
> 
> 
> Our apartment is a decent size.... 3 bedrooms....
> they are just SMALL bedrooms.... I need to trim down my handbags a bit....
> they take up most of the walk in closet.....
> 
> I tend to like to buy a LOT of stuff.....
> If I like a pair of jeans, I will buy them in 2 sizes and 3 pair in each size....
> I have like 15 coats.... Winter coats.....
> 
> I just like stuff.... that is great when you live in the USA with big huge houses....
> NOT so much when you live in Europe in the cities....
> Apartments are smaller here....



This is a funny thing. When you watch American TV like House Hunters or such, and they walk around the apartment, so many times they say. "Well, the master bedroom is a bit small" and I'm thinking. Small? Its huge, how much space do you need in your bedroom?? 
Anyway .. I can totally relate. We live in a small apartment. Only 47kvm and I don't have space for anymore bags or stuff. I did a huge cleaning out the other week. No more clothes, one in, one out.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Finally... a place where people will know what I am talking about.....
> 
> hello....
> 
> I am new to the CHÂTEAU SCANDINAVE....
> 
> I'm an American ex-pat living in Stockholm.....
> 
> Nice to meet you all.....



Welcome. Nice to meet you too. What is ex-pat?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.

Ellie: your chair looks great. The green brings a nice pop of colour. 

I have a fairly big house, not American size but still 175 square meters. It is on the country side so it is cheaper than in my nearest town, and way cheaper than in Stockholm. 

I have started packing for Stockholm. We work late tomorrow and leave early on Thursday for STH so I started already.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, thanks the green is nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## appletart

Morning
Nahreen, i think expat is when you live in a different country from the one you were born in. not completely sure tho.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Thanks Appletart. It was a new word for me.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Welcome. Nice to meet you too. What is ex-pat?





Hi Nahreen,

Thank you very much for the warm welcome....

Expat is short for Expatriate.... Used to mean, person who is living 
or working outside of their home country.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> This is a funny thing. When you watch American TV like House Hunters or such, and they walk around the apartment, so many times they say. "Well, the master bedroom is a bit small" and I'm thinking. Small? Its huge, how much space do you need in your bedroom??
> Anyway .. I can totally relate. We live in a small apartment. Only 47kvm and I don't have space for anymore bags or stuff. I did a huge cleaning out the other week. No more clothes, one in, one out.




Yeah... we Americans are used to having a lot of space.... 

Our apartment is 98 kvmor 88 kvm...
I can't quite remember....

Though that seems big, most of our space in our hallway....  and entrance way...

so our bedrooms are kind of small....
and our living room is VERY small...

I have a big wardrobe type cupboard with shelves for my handbags and 
some of my high heel shoes like louboutins that I keep in their boxes....

I LOVE shoes and all, but living in the city, and the fact that 
the weather is kind of cold and rainy, I don't get to wear my 
nicer shoes too often.... so, Now I am focussing on handbags mostly....
and now mostly Louis Vuitton handbags.... I like that they are weather proof....
a must in Sweden..... 


I am very glad to see so many others here from Sweden....

Most of my friends are not into handbags and shoes.....


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Waiting at the train station. DHs train left at 06.00 but mine is not until 07.30.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a nice stay in Sthlm!


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. It will be a long day. My lecture is at 16.30. I'm a morning person and usually very tired at that time.


----------



## Mediana

Have a great time today Nahreen. I see light snowing outside my window right now.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Med. I'm not sure if I'll actually be in STH today, it is closer to Uppsala. It's a conference center in Knivsta. Logistically not a practical place at all.


----------



## Nahreen

By the way, I think the lady next to me on the train fell into a bathtub of perfume this morning. It is stinking and giving me a headache.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning

The presentation last night went really good.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's great with the presentation!


----------



## Nahreen

Time for some hotel breakfast. At lunchtime I'll head back to STH and check in at the hotel there. Then off for some shopping. I'll go and pick up my bracelet from Hermes. I'll see if they have some news about the bag ordering. 

My boss knows I love bags and the other day we got talking. He is also interested in design and he has for the past 13 years, regularly done research visits to France and Paris. He usually rents an apartment next to FSH. I'll tell you later what my boss said about the H bag situation but now I need to go to breakfast.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds interesting with the boss and the H bag


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning
> 
> The presentation last night went really good.



Great!


----------



## Mediana

Fridays are the best to visit H since they get delivery then. 

Hope you find something Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.

I did not get the opportunity to write earlier.  I bought way to much stuff today. I picked up the bracelet at H snd also got a belt. They had the blue one I wanted. No opening of bag list yet. I discussed with the SA and to increase the chance of getting one, we also added the second K model Sellier and one more size, 28. Then off to RL at Birger Jarls gatan. I found a red winter jacket and a blouse. 

We went to the bar at Noubis but too much people so we went straight to the restaurant. 1,5 hour too early but after just ordering in the bar, they had a table for us ready because of a cancelation. Tomorrow we'll go out earlier for drinks.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, Congrats on your new items!  You have been busy!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening.
> 
> I did not get the opportunity to write earlier.  I bought way to much stuff today. I picked up the bracelet at H snd also got a belt. They had the blue one I wanted. No opening of bag list yet. I discussed with the SA and to increase the chance of getting one, we also added the second K model Sellier and one more size, 28. Then off to RL at Birger Jarls gatan. I found a red winter jacket and a blouse.
> 
> We went to the bar at Noubis but too much people so we went straight to the restaurant. 1,5 hour too early but after just ordering in the bar, they had a table for us ready because of a cancelation. Tomorrow we'll go out earlier for drinks.



Congrats!

Any pix?


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Now I have the time to tell you about the discussion I had with my boss the other day. I need to tell you a bit about him first. He is nearly 70, speaks fluent french, an is always very correct when he speaks.  He is a very authorative person, he has pondus. I think it comes from his life. He was very high up in the hospital hierarchy. He's father was too and I believe he is rich. Now, he does not live a rich lifestyle with showing off re cars etc. Anyway regularly he and his wife goes to Paris for he does some research there and he usually stays for 5-2 months. He rents an apartment next to FSH of H. Every time I say H he corrects my pronounciation of it. He has been inside and he was surprised when I told him that it seems there is always ques to the bags, he said it was usually empty when he was there. I told him about the b and K bags and that they might not sell one to you and that it might not be because there isn't any bag. When he heard that they are selective, he got angry. He said: what, I might not get to buy a bag if I go there! I think he got upset and offended. He said, now I have to try to buy one when I go there. He told me that if I give him the specifics of the bag I want, he'll try next time.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Any pix?



Thanks, I'll take pics when I get home.


----------



## Mediana

*Nahreen* That is great. A man with pondus  

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Blueberry12

So cute !


----------



## Blueberry12

I've seen this Balenciaga dress at NS.

Pity it's yellow. I liked the design.
Just not in yellow...


----------



## Blueberry12

The black one is prettier.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> I've seen this Balenciaga dress at NS.
> 
> Pity it's yellow. I liked the design.
> Just not in yellow...
> 
> View attachment 2477336




The dress looks beautiful on you..... 

Funny, I know that dressing room.... I have a photo of myself in that same dressing 
room.....


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> The dress looks beautiful on you.....
> 
> Funny, I know that dressing room.... I have a photo of myself in that same dressing
> room.....



Thanx. But I don't think I'd wear the dress because I don't really like yellow.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Evening.
> 
> I did not get the opportunity to write earlier.  I bought way to much stuff today. I picked up the bracelet at H snd also got a belt. They had the blue one I wanted. No opening of bag list yet. I discussed with the SA and to increase the chance of getting one, we also added the second K model Sellier and one more size, 28. Then off to RL at Birger Jarls gatan. I found a red winter jacket and a blouse.
> 
> We went to the bar at Noubis but too much people so we went straight to the restaurant. 1,5 hour too early but after just ordering in the bar, they had a table for us ready because of a cancelation. Tomorrow we'll go out earlier for drinks.



sounds like you had a lovely day.... Congratulations on your new items...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx. But I don't think I'd wear the dress because I don't really like yellow.




I know how you feel.... I have bought a few yellow dresses, then I never wear them....


----------



## Blueberry12

I liked this Oscar De La Renta Dress , but it was huge.





I am holding it at back , that's why it does not fall off.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> The dress looks beautiful on you.....
> 
> Funny, I know that dressing room.... I have a photo of myself in that same dressing
> room.....



What where you trying on?


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I know how you feel.... I have bought a few yellow dresses, then I never wear them....





I always wear black , red , green or purple.

Sometimes blue.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm back from Sthlm, but I just took a taxi to and from Cityterminalen. I traveled by bus.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> *Nahreen* That is great. A man with pondus
> 
> Hope you have a great day.



He's a different generation and from a different upbringing. I'd love to be a fly on the wall at FSH and see what happens if they refuse to sell him a bag but at the same time offer others bags. I know he is my boss but I'd never ever want to make him angry. 
Med thanks for all the great advices on places to eat and drink. We have just had a lovely dinner at Grand Escalier with drinks at Esque before.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> What where you trying on?




about 3 years ago, a Pair of Lanvin boots... 

My husband lives in Oslo, so I took a photo and sent it to him to show
him what boots I was thinking of buying...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> I always wear black , red , green or purple.
> 
> Sometimes blue.




I pretty much only wear black... I have a few brown coats
But, I really like black because it is easy.....

My husband just bought me a lovely cashmere Chanel jacket
in chocolate brown.... I kinda want to have it dyed black....so I can wear it more often.. 
BUT, that would upset him I think....
So, now I have to find a brown outfit.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> I liked this Oscar De La Renta Dress , but it was huge.
> 
> View attachment 2477471
> 
> 
> 
> I am holding it at back , that's why it does not fall off.





The De La Renta looks BEAUTIFUL on you..... 

did you buy it????


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> What where you trying on?




I found the photo.....


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> The De La Renta looks BEAUTIFUL on you.....
> 
> did you buy it????



No. It was size 44 and I am a size 34.

I am holding " half of the dress " behind my back.
I just had to try it on.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I found the photo.....



Very pretty! Did you buy it?


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I pretty much only wear black... I have a few brown coats
> But, I really like black because it is easy.....
> 
> My husband just bought me a lovely cashmere Chanel jacket
> in chocolate brown.... I kinda want to have it dyed black....so I can wear it more often..
> BUT, that would upset him I think....
> So, now I have to find a brown outfit.....



The jacket sounds lovely.
Can you post a pic?


----------



## JustAgUrL

here are the last pair of shoes I bought at NS....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Very pretty! Did you buy it?




No... The boots were made in China I think.... 
I have a HARD time justifying spending 2,000 kr on something 
made in China.....

I almost cried when I saw that Lanvin wasn't made in Italy or France...

I am a total shoe snob.... I only buy my shoes made in Italy, or France....
sometimes Spain

I only made an exception for UGGS.....


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> No... The boots were made in China I think....
> I have a HARD time justifying spending 2,000 kr on something
> made in China.....
> 
> I almost cried when I saw that Lanvin wasn't made in Italy or France...
> 
> I am a total shoe snob.... I only buy my shoes made in Italy, or France....
> sometimes Spain
> 
> I only made an exception for UGGS.....



I can understand that.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> here are the last pair of shoes I bought at NS....



Very pretty!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> The jacket sounds lovely.
> Can you post a pic?



I will do that this week for sure... I haven't even worn it yet.... 

I got it on Dec. 4th for my birthday... and I had just had surgery....
so I was sick in bed....
I had been sick for 3 years... most of the 3 years in bed....
I would try to go out once in a while.... BUT, I was pretty sick....

It was only a freaking Gallbladder.... mine stopped working...
and ALL my doctors kept telling me there was nothing wrong...

It was my last doctor that FINALLY did the right test..... and took it out....


Then we went to Amsterdam for Christmas....
We took my husbands parents....
I thought this would be a great way for me to walk around and get my strength back.....

I got a damn flu/ cold while we were there... I have been sick with this cold/ flu 
ever since.....

Then on Tues. or Wednesday last week, I went to go out to pick up my new 
Louis Vuitton Speedy B.....

I got home and started feeling nauseous... and now I have been too sick to 
go to the Vardcentrallen for my throat being sore.... I think it is step....

So, I have had a really rough 3 years.....


----------



## Blueberry12

The same dress.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> I can understand that.




sometimes I see cheaper shoes made in China.... and there is 
just no way I would buy them.... they always hurt my feet.... 
so I don't even bother anymore... ONly Italy and France... 

I LOVE the way Italian shoes wear and feel on your feet....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2477819
> 
> 
> 
> The same dress.




I would buy it, if you think you will get a chance to wear it....

I used to have a evening dress and cocktail dress obsession....
I would buy them.... then when I would have a chance to wear them, I would go and buy something else.....


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> sometimes I see cheaper shoes made in China.... and there is
> just no way I would buy them.... they always hurt my feet....
> so I don't even bother anymore... ONly Italy and France...
> 
> I LOVE the way Italian shoes wear and feel on your feet....



Me too.
And I love Italian dresses. They fit me so much better than Swedish ones.

I love my Prada dresses.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I would buy it, if you think you will get a chance to wear it....
> 
> I used to have a evening dress and cocktail dress obsession....
> I would buy them.... then when I would have a chance to wear them, I would go and buy something else.....



I would buy it if it was my size , but it was very big.

;(


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I will do that this week for sure... I haven't even worn it yet....
> 
> I got it on Dec. 4th for my birthday... and I had just had surgery....
> so I was sick in bed....
> I had been sick for 3 years... most of the 3 years in bed....
> I would try to go out once in a while.... BUT, I was pretty sick....
> 
> It was only a freaking Gallbladder.... mine stopped working...
> and ALL my doctors kept telling me there was nothing wrong...
> 
> It was my last doctor that FINALLY did the right test..... and took it out....
> 
> 
> Then we went to Amsterdam for Christmas....
> We took my husbands parents....
> I thought this would be a great way for me to walk around and get my strength back.....
> 
> I got a damn flu/ cold while we were there... I have been sick with this cold/ flu
> ever since.....
> 
> Then on Tues. or Wednesday last week, I went to go out to pick up my new
> Louis Vuitton Speedy B.....
> 
> I got home and started feeling nauseous... and now I have been too sick to
> go to the Vardcentrallen for my throat being sore.... I think it is step....
> 
> So, I have had a really rough 3 years.....





Poor you.

;(

I hope you'll get better soon.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2477819
> 
> 
> 
> The same dress.




I think it looked LOVELY on you....

It is a dress you have to be careful with though... as it would be very easy 
for it to look like a prom dress.....


----------



## Blueberry12

I have the same Prada dress :


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Me too.
> And I love Italian dresses. They fit me so much better than Swedish ones.
> 
> I love my Prada dresses.




Prada makes LOVELY Dresses.... I LOVE the clean lines.... 

I LOVE the way Italian wear feels and fits as well....

Swedish is cut so small.... I am not as tiny like I was when I was younger.... 

I just turned 47.... UUUUgggghh,... I hate getting older.......


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Poor you.
> 
> ;(
> 
> I hope you'll get better soon.




Ahhhh Thank you..... Once I get past throwing up and 
get my throat better.. I will be good as new....


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I think it looked LOVELY on you....
> 
> It is a dress you have to be careful with though... as it would be very easy
> for it to look like a prom dress.....



It only looks lovely as long I am holding the " excess material " behind my back. Otherwise it's hanging on me.

I am not sure it would look good if I get it altered.

We don't have proms in Sweden , so it would not be a problem.
Most girls are wearing a simple white dress when they celebrate the high school exam.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> I have the same Prada dress :
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477830





Now this dress, I LOVE!!!!!

and you can wear it more.... that is such a perfect dress..... 

The only evening dress I own now is a full length halter black velvet Ralph Lauren....
Though, I never get a chance to wear it.....
and if I did have a function to go to, I would still go buy another evening dress....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> It only looks lovely as long I am holding the " excess material " behind my back. Otherwise it's hanging on me.
> 
> I am not sure it would look good if I get it altered.
> 
> We don't have proms in Sweden , so it would not be a problem.
> Most girls are wearing a simple white dress when they celebrate the high school exam.



REALLY... I didn't know this.... HHmm..... White dress???

My daughter is picking out schools right now.... she is now in 9th grade....
I think it is.... and next year she will go to what I think is like a college or high school....

I am still a bit confused by it all.....


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Prada makes LOVELY Dresses.... I LOVE the clean lines....
> 
> I LOVE the way Italian wear feels and fits as well....
> 
> Swedish is cut so small.... I am not as tiny like I was when I was younger....
> 
> I just turned 47.... UUUUgggghh,... I hate getting older.......




My problem with Swedish clothes is that I have a glass hour shape , and Swedish clothes are either huge around my waist if I take size 34 or I can't fit my T & A in them if I buy size 32.

Italian and Spanish clothes fit much better.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> My problem with Swedish clothes is that I have a glass hour shape , and Swedish clothes are either huge around my waist if I take size 34 or I can't fit my T & A in them if I buy size 32.
> 
> Italian and Spanish clothes fit much better.




Yeah... I hear ya there....

I am more curvy than most Swedish women.... 

I am more of a size 36-40 now days..... Gained some weight after surgery....

BUT.... This last week of being sick has been great for my losing weight.... 
I would love to get back down to a 34.... 

I'm 154... and weight 63 kilos....

I feel like a fat cow.... most of my life I weighed 45 kilos.... 
Now I just want to weight 55 kilos.. I think that would be perfect....


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> REALLY... I didn't know this.... HHmm..... White dress???
> 
> My daughter is picking out schools right now.... she is now in 9th grade....
> I think it is.... and next year she will go to what I think is like a college or high school....
> 
> I am still a bit confused by it all.....



Yes. 

The girls wear dresses like these:












And they travel around on trucks:






So it's very different compared to the proms in the US.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> My problem with Swedish clothes is that I have a glass hour shape , and Swedish clothes are either huge around my waist if I take size 34 or I can't fit my T & A in them if I buy size 32.
> 
> Italian and Spanish clothes fit much better.




I buy most of my clothes on ebay... I hardly ever shop in Sweden...
I get a much better deal on stuff in the USA....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes.
> 
> The girl wear dresses like these:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477854
> 
> 
> 
> And they travel around on trucks:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477856
> 
> 
> So it's very different compared to the prom in the US.




I LOVE that they do this on Trucks....  I think this is so cool....

Not so sure my daughter will wear a dress like those..... 

she is kind of tom boy'ish.... she is a jeans & t-shirt girl....
she plays guitar... and likes death metal.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

here is a photo of my daughter Lizzy... Myself in the middle. 
and my best friend Fredrik ..... this was at Pearl Jam summer before last....


----------



## Blueberry12

This is my other Prada dress:


----------



## JustAgUrL

and here is Lizzy & I last summer in Paris.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> This is my other Prada dress:
> 
> View attachment 2477868




I LOVE... LOVE!!! LOVE this dress.... It looks beautiful on you.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Off to watch a movie with darling husband.... Hope you have a great night.....


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> here is a photo of my daughter Lizzy... Myself in the middle.
> and my best friend Fredrik ..... this was at Pearl Jam summer before last....



She is adorable. 
And you look very pretty too.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Off to watch a movie with darling husband.... Hope you have a great night.....



Good night!


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I LOVE... LOVE!!! LOVE this dress.... It looks beautiful on you.....



Thanx!


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Yeah... I hear ya there....
> 
> I am more curvy than most Swedish women....
> 
> I am more of a size 36-40 now days..... Gained some weight after surgery....
> 
> BUT.... This last week of being sick has been great for my losing weight....
> I would love to get back down to a 34....
> 
> I'm 154... and weight 63 kilos....
> 
> I feel like a fat cow.... most of my life I weighed 45 kilos....
> Now I just want to weight 55 kilos.. I think that would be perfect....



Sizes are difficult, especially when one is short. I am 152 cm. The waist of jackets are sometimes sitting closer to my hips and the jacket will be to small to button. If I take a bigger size, the shoulder pads sticks out. I felt fat inside the dressing room ar RL, the loghts are horrible in dressing rooms.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry: your dresses looks lovely. That Oscar dress was beautiful. I did not go to NS. By the time I went past, I had already bought too much at H and RL, so I went straight to the hotel. 

Yesterday, we bought one set of sheets. We'll try them and see if they hold up. We got RL. Schlossberg was to expensive. There was also Frette that looked nice and we might get one of those sets later.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I've seen this Balenciaga dress at NS.
> 
> Pity it's yellow. I liked the design.
> Just not in yellow...
> 
> View attachment 2477336



The yellow one is nice. I think it will be a lovely summer dress. You can wear it with your CLs and a shawl.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Now this dress, I LOVE!!!!!
> 
> and you can wear it more.... that is such a perfect dress.....
> 
> The only evening dress I own now is a full length halter black velvet Ralph Lauren....
> Though, I never get a chance to wear it.....
> and if I did have a function to go to, I would still go buy another evening dress....



Sounds lovely with the velvet gown. I love RL style. Looking forward to seeing your Chanel jacket. 

I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Blueberry: your dresses looks lovely. That Oscar dress was beautiful. I did not go to NS. By the time I went past, I had already bought too much at H and RL, so I went straight to the hotel.
> 
> Yesterday, we bought one set of sheets. We'll try them and see if they hold up. We got RL. Schlossberg was to expensive. There was also Frette that looked nice and we might get one of those sets later.



Thank you.

I liked the Oscar dress too , pity it was not my size.
The yellow one was a bit big too.


----------



## Nahreen

I'm on the train back home. It will be good to come home. It is nice to stay at hotels but I've been away from home since 5 am Thursday. 

No planned trips to STH in the near future. But I might go at the end of February/early March to Karolinska at Huddinge. I'm doing a collaboration with a researcher there and need to send him some frozen samples. It might be just as easy for me to bring them myself as to send them in a taxi. We might anyway need to sit down and discuss some things.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I liked the Oscar dress too , pity it was not my size.
> The yellow one was a bit big too.



I was quite surprised, there was not much people in the shops despite salary weekend and sales going on. DH and I spent one hour at the bed linnen department at NK. We got there when they opened at 10 and left after 11. 3 SAs at H when we came in and no customers and when we left, still no customers. Not much people at LV or NS. 

We had coffee at Wiener cafeet. It was delicious cakes. It has perfect location, opposite RL. Now I know where to place DH next time when I want to go into RL, LOL.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I was quite surprised, there was not much people in the shops despite salary weekend and sales going on. DH and I spent one hour at the bed linnen department at NK. We got there when they opened at 10 and left after 11. 3 SAs at H when we came in and no customers and when we left, still no customers. Not much people at LV or NS.
> 
> We had coffee at Wiener cafeet. It was delicious cakes. It has perfect location, opposite RL. Now I know where to place DH next time when I want to go into RL, LOL.



Sounds nice.
I like cakes.

What did you have?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds nice.
> I like cakes.
> 
> What did you have?



I had a small semla and DH a vanilla pastry. I ordered lemon meringue pie but it was not ready. Shame, I love lemon meringue pie. I aldo had earl grey tea, really good quality tea. DH had double espresso and he loved it.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I had a small semla and DH a vanilla pastry. I ordered lemon meringue pie but it was not ready. Shame, I love lemon meringue pie. I aldo had earl grey tea, really good quality tea. DH had double espresso and he loved it.



Sounds nice.
I had a piece of cheesecake yesterday.

This is funny:

http://nojesguiden.se/blogg/transfrans/nk-rean-och-annat-orimligt

I also cancelled my NK card. Of course it could be great for Hermes collectors. 
But I don't shop so much at NK.


----------



## Blueberry12

blueberry12 said:


> sounds nice.
> I had a piece of cheesecake yesterday.
> 
> This is funny:
> 
> http://nojesguiden.se/blogg/transfrans/nk-rean-och-annat-orimligt
> 
> i also cancelled my nk card. Of course it could be great for hermes collectors.
> But i don't shop so much at nk.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds nice.
> I had a piece of cheesecake yesterday.
> 
> This is funny:
> 
> http://nojesguiden.se/blogg/transfrans/nk-rean-och-annat-orimligt
> 
> I also cancelled my NK card. Of course it could be great for Hermes collectors.
> But I don't shop so much at NK.



The cheesecake looked yummy. That article was funny, I just got a card before Christmas. The first year is free. With everything we bought this weekend, it should be for free next year too. Unless I get my K bag this year, no free ****ting for me either, LOL.


----------



## Nahreen

So this is what I got from RL.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I saw that jacket in an advertisment sent from RL and I loved it. I did not see it in the store though on my visit in December. Imagine how excited I got finding it on sale for 50%.


----------



## Nahreen

Our new sheets. We got white ones with a small square pattern. We got matching white pillow cases. It was also available in navy and there were pillow cases with a navy frame of the same pattern so we got a set of those to. It felt like getting 2 sets in one with those extra pillow cases.


----------



## Nahreen

My new H purchases. I like how my bracelet matches the scarf. The bracelet is in a different material then my other one. The new one is a softer leather with a pattern whereas the first one is a harder and "slätt" leather.

My new belt with matte ghw. It is reversible and different leather/colour. I wonder if one can just buy the belt buckle separately? In that case one can buy different ones to the same belt and that would make it even more versatile. Then I might get one more buckle in matte silver. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2478577


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> The cheesecake looked yummy. That article was funny, I just got a card before Christmas. The first year is free. With everything we bought this weekend, it should be for free next year too. Unless I get my K bag this year, no free ****ting for me either, LOL.



Of course it's good to have if you buy enough every year to get it for free.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> My new H purchases. I like how my bracelet matches the scarf. The bracelet is in a different material then my other one. The new one is a softer leather with a pattern whereas the first one is a harder and "slätt" leather.
> 
> My new belt with matte ghw. It is reversible and different leather/colour. I wonder if one can just buy the belt buckle separately? In that case one can buy different ones to the same belt and that would make it even more versatile. Then I might get one more buckle in matte silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478577
> View attachment 2478586
> View attachment 2478587
> View attachment 2478588



Beautiful items!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> So this is what I got from RL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478555
> View attachment 2478556
> 
> 
> I saw that jacket in an advertisment sent from RL and I loved it. I did not see it in the store though on my visit in December. Imagine how excited I got finding it on sale for 50%.



Lovely!

The shade of green is so pretty!
And the jacket is very nice too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen - Congrats on the new items, the jacket and shirt looks great with the colors and the H items too. They all looks very thought out


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Blueberry and Ellie.

The belt is for my blue jeans. I have a brown non brand belt for my black jeans. 

I was trying on a purple shirt with a bow, the one I liked so much but decided to go for the green instead since I already have three bow blouses but no plain one. The green will be for summer. Perhaps with my white skirt or I might get a white pair of jeans.

I needed a new winter coat or jacket. I've a red coat but it is 13 years old. I was wearing my old coat in STH my red Gucci soho bag. The new jacket will go nicely with the Gucci bag too. I also have red mocca ankle boots to match.


----------



## Blueberry12

This is a funny bag:


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nahreen, the green will be great for summer and especially the summer 2014, for example Celine summer-14 bags below all has the green theme, it's a trend!

Blueberry, I'm not sure I'd carry this bag


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> This is a funny bag:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478667



Yes, definitly funny. If it was not expensive, it would be a perfect present to the collegues I have at the hospital that works with rats in their research.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^The green will be great for summer and especially the summer 2014, for example Celine summer-14 bags below all has the green theme, it's a trend!
> 
> View attachment 2478682



Lovely bags. I love strong colours as you probably noticed. I felt odd with my red winter coat in STH. But as you probably saw, I am quite brown so colours work fine for me. My Tommy H dress is bright blue and green (same shade as the blouse) and I bought a mocca bright blue Boss clutch at the summer sale to match. That bag would work well with the belt as well. I have a pair of sandals in bright blue that matches the bag and belt too. 

I try to buy things that combines with the things I already have.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think you have a lovely wardrobe, colors looks so fresh right now after years of black only trend.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^I think you have a lovely wardrobe, colors looks so fresh right now after years of black only trend.



Thanks. I am slowly getting there. I like black as well and usually wear it but every once in a while I like to wear colourful clothes.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Another working week started.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes another week.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Nahreen, the green will be great for summer and especially the summer 2014, for example Celine summer-14 bags below all has the green theme, it's a trend!
> 
> Blueberry, I'm not sure I'd carry this bag
> 
> View attachment 2478682





I like the last one.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Good morning you all....


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning JustAgUrL


----------



## JustAgUrL

This is a major rant....
Sorry,....  


So, yesterday I went to the Vårdcentralen åso.....

Holy cats..... I swear, That clinic has the dumbest doctors....


OK... a little background....

I spent the last 3 years sick with one of the most common easy to fix 
ailments in medicine....

I had to stay in the hospital 3 different times while they preformed 
ALL the wrong tests on me..... The doctors would not listen.....
I went to a few different specialists.... ALL said, there is nothing wrong with you.....
I kept telling them it was my gallbladder.....
It started with constant pain and no hunger or eating for 3 weeks.... I lost 8 kilos.. YAYYYY
Then, I would only get the pain when I would eat.... when I say pain....
I mean the kind of pain that makes you scream....
My husband would come home and find me crying and screaming....
The kind of screaming you see on TV when a woman is having a baby....
I ended up spending most of my last 3 years here in Sweden at home
laying in bed.... The pain was exhausting....
This is a pain that pills will not help with....

There was one medicine they gave me, but it made me throw up 
every time I took it.... 

I then had one "Specialist" say he thought it was my endometriosis.... 
which I do have.... BUT, has been under control for 10 years now...
 Not to mention, that is also 28cm LOWER than my ribcage....  

I FINALLY found the right specialist... I asked him to do a HIDA scan...
It is an MRI type scan..... I had been begging for this for 
3 years.... BEGGING.....
Finally... my doctor found that my gallbladder was not working....
It was trying to work.... But, it just could not work properly....
So, they took it out on Nov. 28 last years....
It was a VERY successful surgery.... 

So, that is OVER..... 

So, anyway... I have little trust in doctors now.... 

Now, after my surgery... we went to Amsterdam to celebrate.... 
I ended up getting some kind of flu/ cold.....

The kicker is.... I have been sick since Christmas day..... 

I have a chronic sore throat.... and a fever of 38.5 + all the time....
Of course I take alvadon and it help to take my fever down....BUt, it always comes back...

So, I feel HORRIBLE.....

So, yesterday, I finally went to my Vårdcentralen Åso.....

I tell the doctor I have a sore throat with a fever of 38.5 and up all the time....

he does a rapid strep test... It is negative....

Then.... here is the part that just baffles me....

He said.... It could be acid reflux....


UUUmmmm..... NO , it can't.... for one, I know what that feels like, and I 
avoid foods that cause this.... and it is not cause a FEVER of over 38.5....

Then he said.. well... it could be because you smoke.....

Nope, smoking does not cause a fever..... 

Now, I get that it is ODD that I have been sick with a flu / cold for a month.....

BUT, please I expect some sort of LOGIC.... I don't think that is too much to ask... 

I also get that there are some people that thrive on being sick.... 
I am NOT one of them,... 
Had they done the stupid surgery I had asked for 3 years ago.... I would not have been sick for so long......

and now.... this fever and throat thing is just bugging me.... 
The throat I can live with... It is the fever that is debilitating.... 

I have to find a better Vårdcentralen.... :rain:


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning JustAgUrL



Hi Ellie,

Are you enjoying your new chair????

How was your weekend????


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> She is adorable.
> And you look very pretty too.




Thank you so much.... That is sweet of you.....


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, I have no trust in vårdcentralen either. When I have kidney stone pain I go directly to the emergency, the doctors there are better.

Perhaps you could find another vårdcentral as you say?

They say the Swedish health care is sometimes not fair, because you get faster treatment if you make some "noice" compared to follow instructions quietly. That's not good.


----------



## Elliespurse

JustAgUrL said:


> Hi Ellie,
> 
> Are you enjoying your new chair????
> 
> How was your weekend????



Yes I'm enjoying the new chair, I'm really happy with it.

Saturday I went to Stockholm by bus, but just stayed for a few hours.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Sizes are difficult, especially when one is short. I am 152 cm. The waist of jackets are sometimes sitting closer to my hips and the jacket will be to small to button. If I take a bigger size, the shoulder pads sticks out. I felt fat inside the dressing room ar RL, the loghts are horrible in dressing rooms.




Oh I know this feeling.... I feel fat inside EVERY Swedish dressing room.....

By the way.... Love what you bought at RL.... 

I have a HARD time buying RL here, it is FAR MORE expensive here 
than in the USA..... 

I LOVE also your bedding you bought..... We need to get new bedding....
I have a hard time buying it here as well....

I think I am just going to order it from the USA....

I want 1,500 Count Egyptian Combed Cotton....

It feels like silk..... 

It sounds like you had a really nice time here....

I LOVE the Scarf and bracelet you bought....

I LOVE the ladies at Hermes.... they are so nice.... 


I do kind of miss shopping in the USA 
this time of year....

Barney's New York has the BEST sales....

That cake you had looks AMAZINg also.... You have to tell me what Cafe you had that.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> ^Wow, I have no trust in vårdcentralen either. When I have kidney stone pain I go directly to the emergency, the doctors there are better.
> 
> Perhaps you could find another vårdcentral as you say?
> 
> They say the Swedish health care is sometimes not fair, because you get faster treatment if you make some "noice" compared to follow instructions quietly. That's not good.




This is SORT of true....

BUT, if you complain too much, they think you are faking.... 
It is REALLY ODD.....

Of course it is no better in the USA... It is just finding the RIGHT doctors...

I have one doctor I have to see for pain.... he is the GREATEST doctor......

he is the one who sent me to the last specialist for my Gall bladder,....
he KNOWS that I know my body....
If I say something is wrong.... he knows I am telling the truth.....
BUT, he moved his office to Igelboda..... he used to be in Östermalm ...
I LOVED it when he was there.... It was easy for me to get to..... 

What area do you live????


I love in Katerina Sofia..... on Södermalm..... 

It is a GREAT area to live... Just not good for the health clinics.... 

Maybe I will just try another Vårdcentralen...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Yes I'm enjoying the new chair, I'm really happy with it.
> 
> Saturday I went to Stockholm by bus, but just stayed for a few hours.



Do you live far from Stockholm????


----------



## Elliespurse

JustAgUrL said:


> Do you live far from Stockholm????



It's a couple of hours south of Stockholm, it's small town and I'm almost alone on the road when going to work in the morning. It's different from the big city.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

JustAgUrL: Sorry to hear about all your problems with vårdcentralen. No better in this part of Sweden (1,5 hour south of STH with the speed train). I think that one of the problems now is that the doctors become experts in one area, if something is not within their area, they don´t know what it is or how  to treat. If you fall between areas, then you are in trouble, no one wants to take the responsibility for those patients. Before, when the doctors trained they got a more general expertise. 

I am afraid it might get even worse if we do not watch out. The new Medical students are used to curling parents and wants the information served on a silver platter. They have problem taking responsibility for their own learning. I just pray that the University´s are strong and not give in to the students and lower the standard. I am involved in the Medical students teaching.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh I know this feeling.... I feel fat inside EVERY Swedish dressing room.....
> 
> By the way.... Love what you bought at RL....
> 
> I have a HARD time buying RL here, it is FAR MORE expensive here
> than in the USA.....
> 
> I LOVE also your bedding you bought..... We need to get new bedding....
> I have a hard time buying it here as well....
> 
> I think I am just going to order it from the USA....
> 
> I want 1,500 Count Egyptian Combed Cotton....
> 
> It feels like silk.....
> 
> It sounds like you had a really nice time here....
> 
> I LOVE the Scarf and bracelet you bought....
> 
> I LOVE the ladies at Hermes.... they are so nice....
> 
> 
> I do kind of miss shopping in the USA
> this time of year....
> 
> Barney's New York has the BEST sales....
> 
> That cake you had looks AMAZINg also.... You have to tell me what Cafe you had that.....


 
Yes RL is more expensive here, at least when the dollar is low. I get horrified every time I look at the US website and compare to the European, and then I know Sweden is sometimes even more expensive than the European (euro site).

I love the design from RL. Just my type of clothes and there is a consistensy from season to season. Some brands might have lovely things one season, then the next nothing is nice.

I think our sheets are 300 threads. It is the first set we have that even states the thread count. 

Can you order from the states and still save money? When things come to Swedish customs you have to pay 25% vat + customs fee?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> JustAgUrL: Sorry to hear about all your problems with vårdcentralen. No better in this part of Sweden (1,5 hour south of STH with the speed train). I think that one of the problems now is that the doctors become experts in one area, if something is not within their area, they don´t know what it is or how  to treat. If you fall between areas, then you are in trouble, no one wants to take the responsibility for those patients. Before, when the doctors trained they got a more general expertise.
> 
> I am afraid it might get even worse if we do not watch out. The new Medical students are used to curling parents and wants the information served on a silver platter. They have problem taking responsibility for their own learning. I just pray that the University´s are strong and not give in to the students and lower the standard. I am involved in the Medical students teaching.





Thank you. Yes, it is quite sad, as I know that Swedish culture people tend to trust the doctors a LOT, and not really advocate strongly for themselves.
But, fact is, it is really no different in the USA.
There are great doctors and bad doctors EVERYWHERE.

I am actually thinking of going to medical school now,
Though, I am 47... I would be in my mid 50's when I would finish.

I just tend to view medicine in a different way than the doctors here.

They did a study around 20 years ago about how women KNOW their bodies,
and how doctors should listen more carefully to them.

I notice that here in Sweden, they tend to rely TOO heavily on tests.

They NEVER listen to symptoms... they are ALL about the tests.
Like they did with my gall bladder, they kept doing ALL these tests,
they were ALL the wrong tests though. 
I kept telling them this, but they would not listen. 

I have had serious infections and no elevated white blood count,
So, I know that tests do not always tell the story.

I think that is one of the major issues, they don't want to treat us as if we are all a little different.
They want to treat each patient as if we are ALL exactly the same.

Like temperature... my normal temperature is 36.5, my father is the same way. 
Not sure why this is, but if my temperature goes above 37.3, I feel horrible...
Of course the doctors don't listen to this.
They treat me as if my normal is 37. 

My issue with them is LOGIC... 

and if I have a doctor say something stupid to me, like 
my fever and sore throat could be acid reflux.. Then I tend to lose trust in them 
REALLY fast. 

Maybe I will try the Östermalm Vårdcentralen....

In the USA, the more wealthy you are, the better you are treated.
Yes, it is sad.... I wonder if it is the same here...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Yes RL is more expensive here, at least when the dollar is low. I get horrified every time I look at the US website and compare to the European, and then I know Sweden is sometimes even more expensive than the European (euro site).
> 
> I love the design from RL. Just my type of clothes and there is a consistensy from season to season. Some brands might have lovely things one season, then the next nothing is nice.
> 
> I think our sheets are 300 threads. It is the first set we have that even states the thread count.
> 
> Can you order from the states and still save money? When things come to Swedish customs you have to pay 25% vat + customs fee?




I hardly EVER pay taxes or any customs.

I have had $700 handbags shipped to me with the correct 
customs value and no taxes. 
same with my Louboutins.... My Manolo Blahniks..... 
My Jimmy Choo handbags..... 

and some of my sellers also lower the value on my items, 
though, I NEVER ask them to do this. 

ONCE in a great while I am hit with taxes.... it is rare though....

I also opened up a shipping account.... I have a USA address.

I NEVER buy anything that is shipped with Express, or UPS, Fed Ex....
That is just crazy to pay that kind of money on shipping 
and they will collect taxes on EVERY single item.

If I shop Nordstroms or Saks, I use my USA shipping address. 

I rather ship using First Class, I have NEVER had an item go missing.
and I shop a LOT from the USA.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Yes RL is more expensive here, at least when the dollar is low. I get horrified every time I look at the US website and compare to the European, and then I know Sweden is sometimes even more expensive than the European (euro site).
> 
> I love the design from RL. Just my type of clothes and there is a consistensy from season to season. Some brands might have lovely things one season, then the next nothing is nice.
> 
> I think our sheets are 300 threads. It is the first set we have that even states the thread count.
> 
> Can you order from the states and still save money? When things come to Swedish customs you have to pay 25% vat + customs fee?




I noticed that they do not use thread count here very often.

That is so STRANGE. I have been buying my bedding in the USA, using thread count
for almost 20 years. 

and ONCE you feel 1,500 Count Egyptian Combed Cotton....
You will NEVER want to sleep on anything less again...


----------



## Blueberry12

Poor you.
That does not sound good at all.
Hopefully you find a better doctor.



JustAgUrL said:


> This is a major rant....
> Sorry,....
> 
> 
> So, yesterday I went to the Vårdcentralen åso.....
> 
> Holy cats..... I swear, That clinic has the dumbest doctors....
> 
> 
> OK... a little background....
> 
> I spent the last 3 years sick with one of the most common easy to fix
> ailments in medicine....
> 
> I had to stay in the hospital 3 different times while they preformed
> ALL the wrong tests on me..... The doctors would not listen.....
> I went to a few different specialists.... ALL said, there is nothing wrong with you.....
> I kept telling them it was my gallbladder.....
> It started with constant pain and no hunger or eating for 3 weeks.... I lost 8 kilos.. YAYYYY
> Then, I would only get the pain when I would eat.... when I say pain....
> I mean the kind of pain that makes you scream....
> My husband would come home and find me crying and screaming....
> The kind of screaming you see on TV when a woman is having a baby....
> I ended up spending most of my last 3 years here in Sweden at home
> laying in bed.... The pain was exhausting....
> This is a pain that pills will not help with....
> 
> There was one medicine they gave me, but it made me throw up
> every time I took it....
> 
> I then had one "Specialist" say he thought it was my endometriosis....
> which I do have.... BUT, has been under control for 10 years now...
> Not to mention, that is also 28cm LOWER than my ribcage....
> 
> I FINALLY found the right specialist... I asked him to do a HIDA scan...
> It is an MRI type scan..... I had been begging for this for
> 3 years.... BEGGING.....
> Finally... my doctor found that my gallbladder was not working....
> It was trying to work.... But, it just could not work properly....
> So, they took it out on Nov. 28 last years....
> It was a VERY successful surgery....
> 
> So, that is OVER.....
> 
> So, anyway... I have little trust in doctors now....
> 
> Now, after my surgery... we went to Amsterdam to celebrate....
> I ended up getting some kind of flu/ cold.....
> 
> The kicker is.... I have been sick since Christmas day.....
> 
> I have a chronic sore throat.... and a fever of 38.5 + all the time....
> Of course I take alvadon and it help to take my fever down....BUt, it always comes back...
> 
> So, I feel HORRIBLE.....
> 
> So, yesterday, I finally went to my Vårdcentralen Åso.....
> 
> I tell the doctor I have a sore throat with a fever of 38.5 and up all the time....
> 
> he does a rapid strep test... It is negative....
> 
> Then.... here is the part that just baffles me....
> 
> He said.... It could be acid reflux....
> 
> 
> UUUmmmm..... NO , it can't.... for one, I know what that feels like, and I
> avoid foods that cause this.... and it is not cause a FEVER of over 38.5....
> 
> Then he said.. well... it could be because you smoke.....
> 
> Nope, smoking does not cause a fever.....
> 
> Now, I get that it is ODD that I have been sick with a flu / cold for a month.....
> 
> BUT, please I expect some sort of LOGIC.... I don't think that is too much to ask...
> 
> I also get that there are some people that thrive on being sick....
> I am NOT one of them,...
> Had they done the stupid surgery I had asked for 3 years ago.... I would not have been sick for so long......
> 
> and now.... this fever and throat thing is just bugging me....
> The throat I can live with... It is the fever that is debilitating....
> 
> I have to find a better Vårdcentralen.... :rain:


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Poor you.
> That does not sound good at all.
> Hopefully you find a better doctor.




Thank you.... 

Hopefully I can get ahold of my pain doctor and he can 
see me and find out why I am sick.... 

he deals with mostly pain, but he is ONE doctor I trust the most here.


----------



## JustAgUrL

So, did you all hear about that woman in the USA that they kept on 
a ventilator to keep her body alive, even though she was dead,
so that her fetus could grow enough to be delivered?

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/colu...about-bureaucracy-politics----and-cruelty.ece


I may have an issue with finding a good doctor here in Sweden,
Sweden may be a hard place to adjust to....

But, one thing I feel comfort in, this kind of thing would NEVER happen here.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Thank you....
> 
> Hopefully I can get ahold of my pain doctor and he can
> see me and find out why I am sick....
> 
> he deals with mostly pain, but he is ONE doctor I trust the most here.



At least you know a good doctor. That's better than nothing.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> At least you know a good doctor. That's better than nothing.



I am VERY lucky... he is the BEST doctor I have met in years....

I called his office and I am seeing him tomorrow... 

He is the ONLY doctor that would listen to me about my gallbladder...
he is the one who sent me to the VERY LAST specialist who FINALLY listen to me and did the correct tests... 
found the issue and did the surgery....


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> My problem with Swedish clothes is that I have a glass hour shape , and Swedish clothes are either huge around my waist if I take size 34 or I can't fit my T & A in them if I buy size 32.
> 
> Italian and Spanish clothes fit much better.



And I can only wear child jeans because you can change the waist.


----------



## Blueberry12

Very practical.





I don't know why they don't sell adult jeans like this.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, 

*JustAgUrL *Glad you found a good doctor. 

I for one always get hit with taxes and customs when I order from US, so I've stopped doing that. I travel there at least once a year, last year three times so I do all my shopping then. I will go to NYC late April this year. 

I've decided that I'm going back to school next semester, so I will probably not be able to travel anywhere this fall.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Med, that sounds nice, will it be full-time school?


JustAgUrL, that's great with the doctor.


----------



## Nahreen

Med: what will you study?

I might go to USA, either this autumn or next. I asked my boss if I can go to a conference. It is held in USA every year in October but at different locations. This year is Philadelphia and next year Anaheim. I would love to go to CA again.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> *JustAgUrL *Glad you found a good doctor.
> 
> I for one always get hit with taxes and customs when I order from US, so I've stopped doing that. I travel there at least once a year, last year three times so I do all my shopping then. I will go to NYC late April this year.
> 
> I've decided that I'm going back to school next semester, so I will probably not be able to travel anywhere this fall.




Thank you.... 


That is ODD that you get hit with taxes and I hardly ever do.....

I wonder if it has to do with where I live????

Or, maybe it is because I try to get my sellers to ship via First Class...
If items are shipped First Class from the USA, they hardly ever get hit with taxes....

I LOVE having my new USA shipping address, mail forwarding 
service.... I pay a fee every month.... I get to chose how my 
item is shipped to me, and I can also fill out the customs slip myself.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> ^Med, that sounds nice, will it be full-time school?
> 
> 
> JustAgUrL, that's great with the doctor.




Thank you... I am glad I got in touch with him, he is the best...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Med: what will you study?
> 
> I might go to USA, either this autumn or next. I asked my boss if I can go to a conference. It is held in USA every year in October but at different locations. This year is Philadelphia and next year Anaheim. I would love to go to CA again.




I want to go to the USA this summer.... My parents live in Arizona....
they are getting older... so I want to see them as much as I can.... 

It is REALLY hard though, My daughter starts back to school in late August...
and she gets out in June.... My husband wants to go to Paris in August, as we usually do in the summer.... and my friend is coming to town with his band on June 28th....
I have to be here on the 25th of June, so I can see my friend who is coming 
and get tickets to his show....

I have NO IDEA how I will fit it in.... 

I want to see my parents, that is why I would be going...
BUT, I also want to see my friend, I NEVER get visitors from out of town....
So, it is nice that he will be coming.... I don't want to miss that....
and my poor husband has the month of August off work.... so I don't want to miss going to Paris....


----------



## Mediana

JustAgUrL said:


> Thank you....
> 
> 
> That is ODD that you get hit with taxes and I hardly ever do.....
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with where I live????
> 
> Or, maybe it is because I try to get my sellers to ship via First Class...
> If items are shipped First Class from the USA, they hardly ever get hit with taxes....
> 
> I LOVE having my new USA shipping address, mail forwarding
> service.... I pay a fee every month.... I get to chose how my
> item is shipped to me, and I can also fill out the customs slip myself.....



I've thought about getting a USA shipping address but some companies don't allow them. Sephora is one I know of. Anyway I'm curbing my spending this year, so perhaps its for the best


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> I've thought about getting a USA shipping address but some companies don't allow them. Sephora is one I know of. Anyway I'm curbing my spending this year, so perhaps its for the best



Ohh.... That sucks.... I also have a friend who will buy stuff for me and 
ship it to me... It is a LOT cheaper that way also....


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> I want to go to the USA this summer.... My parents live in Arizona....
> they are getting older... so I want to see them as much as I can....
> 
> It is REALLY hard though, My daughter starts back to school in late August...
> and she gets out in June.... My husband wants to go to Paris in August, as we usually do in the summer.... and my friend is coming to town with his band on June 28th....
> I have to be here on the 25th of June, so I can see my friend who is coming
> and get tickets to his show....
> 
> I have NO IDEA how I will fit it in....
> 
> I want to see my parents, that is why I would be going...
> BUT, I also want to see my friend, I NEVER get visitors from out of town....
> So, it is nice that he will be coming.... I don't want to miss that....
> and my poor husband has the month of August off work.... so I don't want to miss going to Paris....



What about you and your daughter going to US in July together to visit your parents? Then your husband can come after for the first two weeks in August and then you all fly home via Paris.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

NS has 60 - 70 % off now.

There quite a lot of items left.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Hectic day again. Now I'll relax in front of the tv.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just moved a thread/question to the LV forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/cash-payment-on-designer-store-853352.html

What do you think? Is it ok to buy an expensive item with cash? Or are stores only accepting cards now?


----------



## appletart

Imo, cash payment is something that belongs in the past. Its not convenient, not safe, and as a gem-freak, its not really sanitary either. Lot less hassle with card payment as the cash registers has a lot more administration that comes with.. Its just easier paying with cards, for everyone involved


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> I just moved a thread/question to the LV forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/cash-payment-on-designer-store-853352.html
> 
> What do you think? Is it ok to buy an expensive item with cash? Or are stores only accepting cards now?



A lot of people feel more comfortable paying cash so I don't think they should cut out that option yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, perhaps cash is still used in the big stores? I guess smaller stores with just a couple SAs want to be cash-free.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> Morning, perhaps cash is still used in the big stores? I guess smaller stores with just a couple SAs want to be cash-free.



Well, it depends on the store I would say. A lot of small buisnesses offer discount if you pay cash. You can even find them here on Östermalm.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Finally Friday. 

My dad only uses cash, he is 72. On the other hand, he does not go to LV to shop either.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I use cash for daily things too, groceries etc. It's still much faster to pay with cash.


----------



## Nahreen

Finally it's weekend for me. I wore my new Kelly bracelet to work today. I love it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes finally Friday 


That's great you get a lot of use of the bracelet.


----------



## Nahreen

There were lots of lovely K wallets on H com today. So wish I could buy one but not after last weekends shopping.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm sure it's tempting


----------



## Nahreen

If I knew I was never going to get a K bag, I would buy one. So many colourful options, red, orange, bright green like my blouse and yellow. All the colours I like. But I am still hoping to get a bag even though they have postponed the opening of the list and I am not completely sure how the procedure goes even if it is opened. I could not manage to get it sorted out when I was on STH. She said I was high on the list but I am not sure what that means. Does it mean they will place an order? Or does it mean that if they happen to get the bag I want, then I'll get one? If it is the second option, then my chances are non existing of finding the right color and size and hw. If it works that way, I should put more colours down as options since I am also open to other colours. A bright blue or fuchsia would also work. I love the blue belt I bought. I had planned to get a fuchsia dior bag some day but I could swap it around.


----------



## Elliespurse

I think because it's Hermes Sthlm you have a chance to get on the list, it's a business and they want to sell as much as they can. Perhaps for another H owned store they would have other priorities.


----------



## Nahreen

I am hoping you are right Ellie. I wanted one in 2009 but they were too expensive. Now I can afford them but they are difficult to get. I also wanted Chanel so I started there first. Now I am really happy with what I got from Chanel, Gucci and LV. I still might want another  colourful Dior but other than that I am very satisfied. I bought my red Gucci to STH and used it all the time except when I went to dinner Saturday evening, then I used a Chanel. It felt so good to finally use my bags properly. I have always been hiding my goods from people at work but no more!!


----------



## Elliespurse

It's great you gets more use out of your collection.


----------



## Nahreen

Do you use your bags a lot Ellie? 

I have always been scared to get the dirty or scratched. I still am scared but at the same time they are beautiful and I want to use my lovely things. I have worked too hard to afford them.


----------



## Elliespurse

I've been carrying my huge Loro Piana weekend bag to work for more than a year now, it was expensive and I want to use it a lot.

I carry my lightweight Proenza Schouler when I go to Sthlm though.

Perhaps I'll switch to LV Speedy this spring.


----------



## Nahreen

If I remember it correctly, you had a number of speedys to choose from Ellie.


----------



## Mediana

I'm so happy to home now. Its awful outside. Tonight is a night to curl up in you sofa and watch a movie.


----------



## Mediana

I'm still waiting for Ellies to let her Vachetta Speedy go


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen,  they are all in the pic below

Med,  they are here to stay.


----------



## Nahreen

I left early from work today because of the snow warning. DH was worried I would get stuck with the car. It is a whiskey fair here and DH and some friends are there this evening.


----------



## Nahreen

Ellie, you have a great collection. I understand you want to keep them all. I don't want to sell any of my bags. If I ever had to sell it would mean my finances were at a crisis and Lyxfällan was knocking on my door.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Ellie, you have a great collection. I understand you want to keep them all. I don't want to sell any of my bags. If I ever had to sell it would mean my finances were at a crisis and Lyxfällan was knocking on my door.



Hopefully you would have gotten rid of them before they came knocking. They sell of things way to cheap. I would demand they sell it over Ebay instead of .. well where ever they sell stuff.


----------



## Elliespurse

I left early too, and put the car indoors in the parking lot I rents.


I think the resell value of my collection wouldn't be high, the value for me is to own and carry my bags.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Hopefully you would have gotten rid of them before they came knocking. They sell of things way to cheap. I would demand they sell it over Ebay instead of .. well where ever they sell stuff.



I think they are trying to teach us the viewers and the person on the show by selling their items fast, that our priced posessions are not worth it.

I love my items, they mean something to me  = hard work. I am not rich and I don't earn a lot but I have extra jobs to pay for luxury goods. I have to sacrifice other things when I buy designer goods.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Ellie, you have a great collection. I understand you want to keep them all. I don't want to sell any of my bags. If I ever had to sell it would mean my finances were at a crisis and Lyxfällan was knocking on my door.




Good evening all you lovely Ladies.... 

I hope you are all doing well..... 

I have to ask... what is Lyxfällan???

I am actually thinking of selling most of my bags 
and switching to LV full time....

I have a few Prada.... Jimmy Choo... Burberry.... and a Chanel....

I am just getting sick of my bags not being very good for travel...
and the climate here is a bit harsh for some of my bags.... LV is a lot tougher
so, it seems like a good fit for Sweden, and travel.... 

We have OK money.... enough to visit Paris once a year... and enough 
to live in a nice apartment and eat VERY well.... and for me to shop a lot... Though, I have to be 
some what careful with money.... 
My husband is the only one who works, I am not working yet, for obvious reasons.... 
Though, I hope to change that this year.... 


I wanted to give you all an update....

I went and saw my pain doctor.... He is REALLY the best...

I does NOT rely on tests... He goes by symptoms....
he thinks I might have some sort of combination 
of bacterial and viral infection, I can't remember what he called it... .... so he put me on Cipro..... It is a REALLY strong antibiotic.... 

That Cipro is HARSH strong stuff.... It makes my stomach VERY upset....
BUT, I am starting to feel better.... The fever is lower... and my throat doesn't hurt as much..... 

Though, I still have to take this stuff for 20 days.... UUggghh.... 
I am just glad it is working.....


----------



## Blueberry12

Horribe day at work... I filmed a commercial and we waited 4 hours to get started. Then we suppose to eat pork sausages with shrimps!

They didn't bother to ask before if we could eat pork/shrimps.
A girl had a seafood allergy , there were 2 muslim guys and I am vegetarian and jewish.

It was not a food commercial... 

It's really not so hard to ask before if people has any allergies or other reasons why they can't eat something and it costs like sek 20-30 to buy vegetarian sausages.

We manage to film without some of us actually eating , but it's very unprofessionell.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Good evening all you lovely Ladies....
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.....
> 
> I have to ask... what is Lyxfällan???
> 
> I am actually thinking of selling most of my bags
> and switching to LV full time....
> 
> I have a few Prada.... Jimmy Choo... Burberry.... and a Chanel....
> 
> I am just getting sick of my bags not being very good for travel...
> and the climate here is a bit harsh for some of my bags.... LV is a lot tougher
> so, it seems like a good fit for Sweden, and travel....
> 
> We have OK money.... enough to visit Paris once a year... and enough
> to live in a nice apartment and eat VERY well.... and for me to shop a lot... Though, I have to be
> some what careful with money....
> My husband is the only one who works, I am not working yet, for obvious reasons....
> Though, I hope to change that this year....
> 
> 
> I wanted to give you all an update....
> 
> I went and saw my pain doctor.... He is REALLY the best...
> 
> I does NOT rely on tests... He goes by symptoms....
> he thinks I might have some sort of combination
> of bacterial and viral infection, I can't remember what he called it... .... so he put me on Cipro..... It is a REALLY strong antibiotic....
> 
> That Cipro is HARSH strong stuff.... It makes my stomach VERY upset....
> BUT, I am starting to feel better.... The fever is lower... and my throat doesn't hurt as much.....
> 
> Though, I still have to take this stuff for 20 days.... UUggghh....
> I am just glad it is working.....




What Choos's do you have?
I live JC.

I have 2 Mahalas , 2 Maddies and some more JC bags.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Nahreen,  they are all in the pic below
> 
> Med,  they are here to stay.
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/louis-vuitton/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/1207886d1284904771-the-multiples-club-l1010194.jpg


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> What Choos's do you have?
> I live JC.
> 
> I have 2 Mahalas , 2 Maddies and some more JC bags.



I actually just sold a Red Mahala... I liked it, and it was a GREAT bag,
BUT, it was heavy and VERY BIG.... I LOVE big bags, but this was 
actually too big.... 

I had an Black Suede Alex Hobo... I LOVED that bag,
BUT, it was suede and heavy.... so I sold it....

Now, I only have one black Crinkled Patent Leather Ramona...
and a beige Riki.... 

The Beige Riki, I got for $100..... 
It has a bit of some greyish black colour transfer in a few areas, 
But, when I carry, it, you can't see them....

I LOVE Jimmy Choo bags.... But, my shoulders are kind of narrow...
and they are hard to carry on my shoulders, and I like to have 
cross body straps.... 
So, I don't get much use out of my Choo's..... 

Though, as for shoes... My Jimmy Choo Nova's are my FAVORITE 
next to my Louboutin Mater Claude.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Horribe day at work... I filmed a commercial and we waited 4 hours to get started. Then we suppose to eat pork sausages with shrimps!
> 
> They didn't bother to ask before if we could eat pork/shrimps.
> A girl had a seafood allergy , there were 2 muslim guys and I am vegetarian and jewish.
> 
> It was not a food commercial...
> 
> It's really not so hard to ask before if people has any allergies or other reasons why they can't eat something and it costs like sek 20-30 to buy vegetarian sausages.
> 
> We manage to film without some of us actually eating , but it's very unprofessionell.




That is CRAZY.... You would think they would check this kind of thing.....

That is VERY unprofessional... Sorry you had such a yucky day.... 

and really, I am not a vegetarian or muslim or jewish... 
for gods sake, who eats pork sausage and SHRIMP together????
YUCK!!!! that turns my stomach just thinking about it.....


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> That is CRAZY.... You would think they would check this kind of thing.....
> 
> That is VERY unprofessional... Sorry you had such a yucky day....
> 
> and really, I am not a vegetarian or muslim or jewish...
> for gods sake, who eats pork sausage and SHRIMP together????
> YUCK!!!! that turns my stomach just thinking about it.....



Yes , it looked nasty. But we worked it out. First I was filmed from behind so it was not obvious I wasn't  eating the sausage  , and then me and other brunette switched shirt and place. 




Lol. Some other people who were either muslim , jewish or vegetarians told me it tasted yucky. And they had to eat like 3-4 of them due the retakes.


----------



## Mediana

*Blueberry* .. you deserve a nice evening at home too. 

*JustAgUrL* Lyxfällan is a TV show that show people who are about to go personal bankrupt. There have two economics who sweep in at last minute and saves the day by placing all loans together and teach them how to manage their economic. Its quite a popular show, might be because they find all the odd ones.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> *Blueberry* .. you deserve a nice evening at home too.
> 
> *JustAgUrL* Lyxfällan is a TV show that show people who are about to go personal bankrupt. There have two economics who sweep in at last minute and saves the day by placing all loans together and teach them how to manage their economic. Its quite a popular show, might be because they find all the odd ones.



Ahhhh... OK, I think my  Facial lady was on that show.... 

she is really sweet and funny, when I found her, my husband 
sent me a video with her on the show.... NOT that I understood one word of it... 

sounds like an interesting show.... 

My husband is totally against credit cards... If we can't pay cash, we don't 
get the item..... he is all about paying cash.... 
he even buys my iPhones via cash.... he is VERY militant about this.
I guess that is good.... Though, I think having a credit card for 
emergencies is not a bad idea....


----------



## Mediana

^Is your husband from the US too?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> ^Is your husband from the US too?



No, he is Dutch, but, he was born and raised in Sweden.... 

and lives in Norway....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning



Good morning....


By the way.... I LOVE your bags.... You have a LOVELY collection....


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.

We had a rost of moose today. My husband participated in the hunting last October and we got some meat. My dad was here for lunch too. They are now out testing the "4 hjuling". We can use it for snow plowing, very convenient now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, the moose sounds nice. I wish for a bit warmer weather now.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie. Yes, time for the winter to go away.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes, and I'm now watching "fantasy homes down under", the weather in Sydney and Brisbane seems wonderful.


----------



## Nahreen

Planning any trip soon Ellie? I think I want to go to Anaheim next year for the conference. I've decided to do some days in LA if I go. I want to stay a few nights in Beverly Hills. We have already done the tourist things there so I could focus on going to good restaurants and shopping. Found a nice hotel right on Rodeo Drive. It would be perfect to buy RL, so much cheaper there. There was also a Michael Kors ********** the hotel. I think Beverly Hills would be perfect for us to stay in. I can leave DH at the hotel or he can go to a cafe when I look in the stores. I can do a few stores a day, don't need to do all at once as I'd have to if we stayed in Hollywood.


----------



## Elliespurse

No plans yet. Your LA trip sounds amazing, hope you can go to the conference.


----------



## Nahreen

I do so to Ellie. I have worked 13 years with blood bank research but never been to this conference. My boss goes every year. I was supposed to go in 2012 but my mum died just before so I had to cancel everything the last minute. My boss is going to Philadelphia this year but I'd prefer Anaheim next year. DH might go with me next year but not this year. The conference is only 4 days (saturday to tuesday) so to get decent plane tickets one must stay away 7 days so it is perfect to combine with 3 days in Beverly Hills after and perhaps also 2 nights extra before in either Anaheim or San Diego to remove the jet lag and perhaps also a few days in Las Vegas. I'd like to stay away for 10-12 days in total since it is so far to travel to that part of US.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Planning any trip soon Ellie? I think I want to go to Anaheim next year for the conference. I've decided to do some days in LA if I go. I want to stay a few nights in Beverly Hills. We have already done the tourist things there so I could focus on going to good restaurants and shopping. Found a nice hotel right on Rodeo Drive. It would be perfect to buy RL, so much cheaper there. There was also a Michael Kors ********** the hotel. I think Beverly Hills would be perfect for us to stay in. I can leave DH at the hotel or he can go to a cafe when I look in the stores. I can do a few stores a day, don't need to do all at once as I'd have to if we stayed in Hollywood.



You'd visit La Jolla if you have time. It's very lovely.

I like La Valencia there. Very nice food.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank for the tip Blueberry. My collegue at work did a post doc in La Jolla and lived there for 2 years. I know he liked it a lot. DH has already been to LA and Las Vegas three times (2 was business trips) and one was with me so it is good if we get to visit/do different things than what he already did.


----------



## Mediana

I want to go to US this summer but we can't decide where to go. I'm thinking Texas (will be crazy hot) or Denver and Yellowstone. Any other suggestions ladies? I want to go somewhere where I haven't been before.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, just about to start working but did a bit of catch up since so much has been happening here at Château S. Just admired beautiful dresses, scarves, bedlinen, shoes, belts and your lovely collection of Speedy bags  


I have nothing interesting to post right now, just work work work...but hope I can get out for an hour since the sun is shining and not so cold today. We have a lot of snow now. Finally winter and my BF is already waiting for spring to arrive.


Hope you all have a great Sunday!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Will relax today. Tomorrow will be a crazy day at work. I'm getting a visitor from Lund whom I'll teach how to run a few instruments. He'll then run the same ones in Lund in a project. Before he arrives I need to finish my own lab work for the project that I started last week. It will continue until April and then the second part will start which will continue until June.

I also have some consult work to finish off but it will have to wait a few days. I am negotiating my salary for next yeas consulting work. I had a meeting last week with that boss. I think he'll give me what I want even though it is a big raise. I went in too low when I took the consuting job, I only thought it would last a year but now we are into the third year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


Morning Nahreen, good luck with everything coming week.


I'm having the laundry room now, and I'll go to the grocery store too.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I want to go to US this summer but we can't decide where to go. I'm thinking Texas (will be crazy hot) or Denver and Yellowstone. Any other suggestions ladies? I want to go somewhere where I haven't been before.



I'm not sure what there is to see in Texas. I think Denver is close to Grand Canyon so there you have the nature to explore. DH went on a helicopter ride over Grand Canyon. It was a day trip from Las Vegas. Perhaps you can check if there is some good show on in Las Vegas as well, you can stop there for a few nights.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> I'm not sure what there is to see in Texas. I think Denver is close to Grand Canyon so there you have the nature to explore. DH went on a helicopter ride over Grand Canyon. It was a day trip from Las Vegas. Perhaps you can check if there is some good show on in Las Vegas as well, you can stop there for a few nights.



I was in Vegas in December so I don't want to go back that soon. We did Zion national park then and Bryce Canyon. I've been to Gran Canyon before. 

I've never been to Portland so that might be another option.


----------



## Blueberry12

Todays finds.


----------



## Elliespurse

What is it!?


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

They had one more , but that did not fit me.





Something like this.

60 % off.


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats!!  The dark metal looks great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats!!  The dark metal looks great!



Thanx.


----------



## Nahreen

Congratulations Blueberry. Great finds.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations Blueberry. Great finds.



Thank you.


----------



## Mediana

Great Find Blueberry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Great Find Blueberry.



Thanx.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon

Been a great day. Everything worked fine in the lab. I also got two scientific studies accepted for publication. I've never had two accepted the same day. Actually, to get two accepted the same year is great. Some years you have 0. This must be celebrated. Perhaps in combination with Valentines.


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats Nahreen!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Been a great day. Everything worked fine in the lab. I also got two scientific studies accepted for publication. I've never had two accepted the same day. Actually, to get two accepted the same year is great. Some years you have 0. This must be celebrated. Perhaps in combination with Valentines.



Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

This is funny:

http://nypost.com/2014/01/29/man-uses-first-class-plane-ticket-to-eat-free-for-a-year/


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> This is funny:
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/01/29/man-uses-first-class-plane-ticket-to-eat-free-for-a-year/



Clever guy.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie and Blueberry.


----------



## Mediana

Congrats Nahreen .. 

Are you doing anything special for Valentines? 
Do you ladies here celebrate Valentines?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I have nothing special planned. It's nice though to see what LV has released for Valentines this year


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Congrats Nahreen ..
> 
> Are you doing anything special for Valentines?
> Do you ladies here celebrate Valentines?



No , no Valentines for me.
I only celebrate BD's and other personal anniversaries but no official holidays.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Med.

No usually nothing special for Valentines. Since this year it's on a Friday, we might get something nice to drink and eat. But we do that every Friday anyway. Maby some champagne but more to celebrate the articles than Valentines.


----------



## appletart

I like Valentines day. Its fun to celebrate the ones you love.
We dont usually do anything special but this year we have a weekend booked. Nice dinner, big breakfast ahh i cant wait

And Nahreen, big congrats on the studies! Clever women rock


----------



## Blueberry12

Waiting at a set as usual.
This is the only bad thing with filming that you always wait for ages.

This is a music video.
It's usually fun when we started.


----------



## Mediana

I had such a stressful dat at work today I'm beat. One of these days when everything goes wrong. So glad I'm off for a couple of days now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

Med, hope you have some nice days off.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Mad week so far.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, hope the weekend will be relaxing.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie but tomorrow we are babysitting my 2,5 year old nephew. It is the first time we are babysitting. They are going to watch Schlagerfestivalen live. I am already longing for next weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Good luck with the babysitting.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie, I'm gonna need it. 

I'm starting my own company. I've been "timanställd" for the consult job I've done. In order to get the raise in salery I asked for, I've to start my own company. The CEO otherwise had to go to the board to ask them if it was possible to give me the raise if I was "timanställd". Now I will instead send a bill to them as a proper consultant. Now I need to wait to see if Skatteverket approves of my application.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds like a very good way to do the work and get properly payed.


----------



## Nahreen

I am hoping so too. It will be a bit more paperwork though for me.


----------



## appletart

Got caught in the rain collonil waterstop spray is working its magic but dont want to risk it too much so i had to be creative to cover the handles


----------



## Elliespurse

^Makes me want to pat it dry with a towel


----------



## Mediana

I've been out all day, caught in the rain too. Need to do some grocery shopping now and then I'm just gonna relax curled up on the coach.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Relaxing a bit before my nephew gets here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, hope the day will be nice.


My new chair made it to this weeks roundup http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/purseforum-roundup-february-7-a-854586.html


----------



## Nahreen

That was nice Ellie.


----------



## Blueberry12

NS started the 70 % off and they also have some more sale stuff. 

Bought a pair of Louboutin Black Calf Simples for Sek 1500

One of my best shoe deals ever.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats, that sounds like a great price!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Mediana

Aren't they done with their sales soon. Feels like they drag it out forever.
Nice shoes though.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Aren't they done with their sales soon. Feels like they drag it out forever.
> Nice shoes though.



Not yet. They usually have sales until they sell most stuff.
They have New Arrivals in the room at left now.


----------



## Nahreen

Nice shoes Blueberry, what a great price.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Nice shoes Blueberry, what a great price.







They are very comfy.

85 mm with a small platform.


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> Not yet. They usually have sales until they sell most stuff.
> They have New Arrivals in the room at left now.



I think it would be better for them if they lowered their prices to begin with. They are much more expensive then rest of Europe. In this Global economy where you can order online from other countries its easy for customer to look elsewhere. I think they would make a bigger profit in the long run.


----------



## Nahreen

Agree Med. I think a lot of people wait for the sales to start. Some dresses are beautiful but 18000 is not an option.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> I think it would be better for them if they lowered their prices to begin with. They are much more expensive then rest of Europe. In this Global economy where you can order online from other countries its easy for customer to look elsewhere. I think they would make a bigger profit in the long run.



I agree. They usually sell most stuff when it's 70 % off.
I never buy anyting at NS before it's at least 60 % off.

I order online/buy in London if I buy for full price.

Lower prices and better sortiment.


----------



## Nahreen

I've only bought once from NS and it was a dress at 70 % off. Unfortunatelly a lot of their clothes are more expensive than what I am prepared to pay, also at 70 % off. Shoes are not my size, sale or not. I think for designer clothes RL is my favorite. Most designer things I buy is bags, shoes and acessories and classical things. They are less sensitive to what is fashionable than clothes.


----------



## Elliespurse

LV store in Stockholm - robbed!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## appletart

Morning. The LV store robbery is awful. I think they will have to solve it by cleansing the store and putting every bag in storage when they close for the day. As the jewelers do..


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's sad, perhaps replace the bags with photos? it wouldn't look nice..


----------



## Mediana

It isn't the first time  it's happened and I doubt the last. Can't even imagine you get that much for it. Must be more lucrative stores to rob. How many bags did they get away with?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I was thinking the same, can't get much for them on Blocket.


----------



## Nahreen

The LV robbery is awful. It can't be worthwhile considering the risks they take with getting caught and quite a number of people to share the profit with. Do the store have metallic curtain pulled down on the windows after closing time? That might be an option to complicate robberies. It would be a shame if they could not have the nice window displays.


----------



## Mediana

I remember when they the opened the store and they got huge fines because they didn't want to display prices out in the window. In Sweden its apparently law and they just simple refused. I think they got 100,000 in fine after much debacle. Paris, said they'll take it, it was against their policy to put prices out


----------



## Elliespurse

^I didn't remember that, do they have prices now?


----------



## Mediana

Yes, they do.  Not sure I've seen it in other Countries though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

Morning, I have a day full of meetings until late tonight and then I'm off to London tomorrow morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med, you seem to be fully booked. Here it's 6.42 to 15.42 like all the previous thirty-five years :wondering


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Booked tickets for Lady Gaga concert in September. There was a pre release for AMEX users.

Med: enjoy your trip to London.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

*Nahreen *How fun!

Its poring down here in London.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

This week is going slow. Longing for the weekend already. We will relax this weekend after the baby sitting weekend we had last week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

Wrong


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Helsingfors  Enjoying tPF again and Château S after a really hectic month and have been working 7 days a week. Got my half year bonus and even more happy about finishing a time consuming project yesterday. Luxbag, a nice store here is expanding to rtw and shoes and they are having a grand opening party next week (Céline, Givenchy, Fendi, Lanvin, Loewe etc) and I'm waiting for an exotic C nano from the S/S collection. Could be fun to make a daytrip to Sthm again too...Have to reward myself for all the hard work


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - Welcome back!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, you are so nice  and happy to be back


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Happy Valentines.

Finally Friday. 

Welcome back Serva. Good that you got your well deserved bonus. Rewarding one self is great. You always get the gifts you want. My Valentines gift from DH is the Lady Gaga ticket.

I got my company approved by the tax agency, it was supposed to take 2-6 weeks but it only took 3 days. Yesterday the bank helped me set up all the accounts I need. Now I just need to make an invoice template.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  starting my day by going to the beautician for a luxurious treatment I enjoy and then to work. Found a nice apartment on the internet yesterday and had fun with BF planning our next home. No hurry to move, just looking for the perfect one and we are fine with our current location too


----------



## Serva1

Happy Valentine's Day!!! Great things proceed with your company Nahreen  I'm having a Spa day on Mon with my niece at the Helsinki Day Spa. A nice gift I always enjoy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva and Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  have a nice Valentine!


----------



## Serva1

Going to my favorite florist to pic up a big orchid for my beautician who always makes me look nice and gives an amazing relaxing facial. I appreciate so much the people who take care of me and give me energy to do my work. Having lunch with my bf today and just 2 meetings later in the afternoon so looking forward to an easy casual Friday.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.

Spa day sounds so lovely. I'm dying for a long massage.

We'll relax at home and do an easy supper so nothing fancy tonight. Tomorrow I'll make "Plankstek".


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it'll be a lazy weekend here.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. 

We have started watching Sleepy Hollow, the new tv series. It is coming at the end of this month but we are watching it online. It is great.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I haven't seen this, but I'm usually only following UK television. What theme is it?


----------



## Nahreen

It is mystery, fantasy tv series. Sort of ghost story. There is also a movie with the same title with Johnny Depp. I've seen the movie several times.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ah, thanks.


----------



## Blueberry12

Exciting!

Just got this mail:


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> It is mystery, fantasy tv series. Sort of ghost story. There is also a movie with the same title with Johnny Depp. I've seen the movie several times.



Is it the one with Nicole Beharie? She is stunning!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Is it the one with Nicole Beharie? She is stunning!



Yes it is. She has a lead role.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Exciting!
> 
> Just got this mail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2503993



I like Bill Nighty, he is funny.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Yes it is. She has a lead role.



I loved her in Shame.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I like Bill Nighty, he is funny.



Yes. And he has a great voice.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes. And he has a great voice.



I remember him singing in Love Actually. Hysterically funny song.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry have you seen " Trångt i Kistan" ? If not I warmly recomend it if you like British comedy. But it must be the british version with Mathew Mcfayden.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, slept really late today....I like Sleepy Hollow, a combination of history, horror, detective story and romance. Another favorite is Gilmore Girls, just bought the complete series box so that I have something to watch when I have time to relax with TV.


----------



## Serva1

Went to Luxbag yesterday to look at the rtw collections of Fendi, Balenciaga, Lanvin and Céline. I found the classic biker jacket by Céline but it was dark green so I didn't buy it. Today no shopping but tax papers to go through...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. Yes Sleepy Hollow is a favorite but it is scary so I can't watch it when I am home alone. I've seen all Gilmore girls episodes. It is nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Went to Luxbag yesterday to look at the rtw collections of Fendi, Balenciaga, Lanvin and Céline. I found the classic biker jacket by Céline but it was dark green so I didn't buy it. Today no shopping but tax papers to go through...



I've had a lot of tax calculations to do yesterday when I was checking the calculations of the tax agency for my new company. I have to pay taxing in advance on money that I estimate to earn. I think they did some wrong calculations somewhere because I am supposed to pay 22000 in tax for estimated earnings of 36000. Maby I filled in the form wrongly. It will be corrected in the end anyway.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, I just made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Serva, that's nice with the Luxbag store.


Nahreen, hope the tax works out.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds like some mistake Nahreen...better correct it. 


Yes Ellie, also looking forward to the opening of my old time favorite, La Matta, in April. They expand the store so that it is double in size. It´s a boutique more about style than brand, even if they do carry some medium prices labels. They have shoes (don´t usually buy them) and a lot of good quality cashmere, good selection of Voluspa candles and interesting coats. In most of my favorite stores you can speak Swedish.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with new opening of a store, is it a "lifestyle" theme which is popular now?



Random post:
I was looking at smilies and this was funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






.


----------



## Serva1

I don't know if they change the concept to lifestyle. I like those stores with a bit of everything


----------



## Nahreen

Can anyone of you recomend a good moisturising cream to use in the face before putting on foundation? My skin gets so dry this time of the year. I rarely wear makeup so I am not too familiar with all these creams. A lady at Schipol tax free tried to sell me all kind of stuff, different cleaners etc but I don't want all that stuff. Besides she insulted me when she was trying to push all those things on me (talking about creams to reduce my pigment spots, yes I could see her spots besides a ton of foundation on top) and telling me I had to shave off the moustache (no I don't have much hair under my nose).


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's nice with new opening of a store, is it a "lifestyle" theme which is popular now?
> 
> 
> 
> Random post:
> I was looking at smilies and this was funny wuerziworld.de/Smilies/ess/ess36.gif
> 
> 
> .



I can't post smilies from the app and I nearly only use it. I rarly use a computer for purseforum anymore.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> Can anyone of you recomend a good moisturising cream to use in the face before putting on foundation? My skin gets so dry this time of the year. I rarely wear makeup so I am not too familiar with all these creams. A lady at Schipol tax free tried to sell me all kind of stuff, different cleaners etc but I don't want all that stuff. Besides she insulted me when she was trying to push all those things on me (talking about creams to reduce my pigment spots, yes I could see her spots besides a ton of foundation on top) and telling me I had to shave off the moustache (no I don't have much hair under my nose).



I've been using this Avocado cream for many years, it's about 200kr at a local facial treatment saloon but it lasts a long time for me. (I could pm you the address)

http://www.israelikosher.com/Product_39.html


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Can anyone of you recomend a good moisturising cream to use in the face before putting on foundation? My skin gets so dry this time of the year. I rarely wear makeup so I am not too familiar with all these creams. A lady at Schipol tax free tried to sell me all kind of stuff, different cleaners etc but I don't want all that stuff. Besides she insulted me when she was trying to push all those things on me (talking about creams to reduce my pigment spots, yes I could see her spots besides a ton of foundation on top) and telling me I had to shave off the moustache (no I don't have much hair under my nose).





for Sweden's VERY dry winters, I use Creme de La Mer ...

It is one of the best you can buy... It is a bit expensive, But, I only use it in the winter, so one jar lasts me a year .... I LOVE La Mer.... 
You can buy La Mer at NK...


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Blueberry have you seen " Trångt i Kistan" ? If not I warmly recomend it if you like British comedy. But it must be the british version with Mathew Mcfayden.



Of course I did. Many times.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> I've been using this Avocado cream for many years, it's about 200kr at a local facial treatment saloon but it lasts a long time for me. (I could pm you the address)
> 
> http://www.israelikosher.com/Product_39.html



That would be great Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> for Sweden's VERY dry winters, I use Creme de La Mer ...
> 
> It is one of the best you can buy... It is a bit expensive, But, I only use it in the winter, so one jar lasts me a year .... I LOVE La Mer....
> You can buy La Mer at NK...



Thanks for the tip. I'll check it out.

I can try different ones to see what suits my skin best. 

I avoid cleansing things and only use water on my face but I need something in the winter for the dryness.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Of course I did. Many times.



It is hysterically funny when he takes those pills and gets high. I laugh out loud when watching it. I also like coupling but I have only seen season 1-2.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> It is hysterically funny when he takes those pills and gets high. I laugh out loud when watching it. I also like coupling but I have only seen season 1-2.



Yes it is.

I like Coupling too.


My fave scene:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6S7EnTOK4Ro


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> It is hysterically funny when he takes those pills and gets high. I laugh out loud when watching it. I also like coupling but I have only seen season 1-2.



Have you seen Fortysomething?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TVmIO9kI3MI


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Have you seen Fortysomething?
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TVmIO9kI3MI



No I havn't. 

Now I'm watching Ravenswood. It is mystery too.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> I like Coupling too.
> 
> 
> My fave scene:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6S7EnTOK4Ro



It is funny. How embarrasing for him. It must be awkward for him after that every time he meets the inlaws.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> It is funny. How embarrasing for him. It must be awkward for him after that every time he meets the inlaws.



Yes indeed.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> No I havn't.
> 
> Now I'm watching Ravenswood. It is mystery too.




I was watching Pretty Little Liars.... and thinking of watching Ravenswood....

Is it like Pretty Little Liars???

How do you like it????


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> I was watching Pretty Little Liars.... and thinking of watching Ravenswood....
> 
> Is it like Pretty Little Liars???
> 
> How do you like it????



It is really good but more dark than pretty little liars. I am watching season 4 of Pretty little liars now. I used to watch it but forgot about it until Ravenswood started.


----------



## Blueberry12

Last episode of Sherlock today.

;(


----------



## Nahreen

We are watching Irene Huss tonight. We missed last weeks episode.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning, woke up just before 6am and have had a relaxing lazy morning with luxurious bubble bath. Going to work 5-6 hrs today and then rendevouz with one of my tenants in the evening. Will finish my designs for a small bathroom and email them to the builder. They start working on Monday. Feeling very creative today


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Slept long today.


----------



## Nahreen

I like these tea cups from H. They would be nice when relaxing in my new chair in my refurbished blue/white room. Maby a matching tray so I can put the on the rotting table. What do you think?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think the cups & tray would look great! I love to have accessories with color, they are also easier to change than furniture etc.


----------



## Nahreen

They are not extremely expensive so I could get a pair. Normally I use IKEA mugs but this would be nicer for special occasions. I have a whole set of Hackefors porcelain with our county flower. I got the first cup and saucer for my 7th birthday and every birthday and Christmas I would get one more. I now have the coffee set and the dinner set and they are in white/blue but no tea cups and the coffee cups are really small.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with the Hackefors set, and it's memories too.

I usually have a mug for coffee, I had a "termos-mugg" for many years and it was great to keep the coffee warm. I now got a glass Ikea mugg when I throw away the other but it's not keeping the temperature :shame:


----------



## Nahreen

We bought a set of white IKEA plates, mugs etc one summer and threw out all the mixed porcelain we had from two households. However, despite being cheap we see that the dinner plates have gotten grey lines from the cuttlery so not good quality. 

I love my Hackefors set but only take it out on special occasions. If I break something, it can't be replaced.
I also have a set of Intermezzo wine, champagne, water, coctail, snaps glasses from Orrefors. It was bought when I was a uni student in Kalmar. DHs family lives close by so I have added to my collection every once in a while. It is the one with a blue drop. They are very expensive nowdays. It matches the Hackefors porcelain. I like blue/white things as you can see. 

I'll look at H the next time I go to STH for the porcelain and tray.


----------



## Mediana

Hi, I'm back home in Stockholm now. We were suppose to get back with the last flight on Friday but they couldn't take off due to the Storm so we got reschedule for today.  Kind of happy to be home now.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm glad you're back, did the weather affect your stay?


----------



## Mediana

Yes, the flight got cancelled due to the bad weather in UK.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

My throat feels sore. My research labs stretch over a week so I have to be at work though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

I am home today to cure my throat. Tomorrow and on Thursday, I have to go to work otherwise I'll ruin two weeks research.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I hope it gets better until tomorrow.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon, how is the throat today?


I got an email about Hermes on auction in Copenhagen http://www.bruun-rasmussen.dk/item-link.do?lnk=Hermes


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie. It is not good. It really hurts when I talk so I am trying to stay quiet. Good DH is in STH for 2 days.


----------



## Nahreen

Also Bukowskis and STH auction house have fashion auctions coming up. The catalogue for Bukowskis is released next week. I am not sure what to do if there is an orange K. I am scared to buy anything as expensive as that second hand, even if it is reputable auction houses. In any case it needs to be in excellent condition, and they rarely are.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I hope the throat gets better tomorrow.


I don't think I would buy anything expensive on auction either. I'm looking forward to the catalog though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Long day at work today, from 05.45 to 16.45. Good that it is weekend soon. My throat is better now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it's good you're better now.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Not much, just a lazy weekend  the weather seems to be getting warmer too.

Do you have any plans?


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

No plans, I'll relax.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally weekend for me. 

I am also nearly finished with a large consult job I have. There is of course more that needs to be done but one major part is ready. So hopefully I can send my first "faktura" on the 1 st of March.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes finally friday. It's great to finish a job, don't forget the line "innehar F-skattsedel" at the bottom of the faktura.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes it is written. I used a faktura mall I found on the internet. I need to buy a kassabok to write down all transactions in.


----------



## Nahreen

I got this sent from the SA at Neimans who helped me get a bag a few years ago. I'm on the e-mail list and get offers a few times a week of what is in store.

This is crazy. I wonder who buys this type of bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Perhaps a Chanel collector would buy it? I think there was a Fendi collector on PurseBlog who bought every Fendi Baguette released.


Edit: I found the article http://www.purseblog.com/fendi/pamella-devos-baguette-collection.html


----------



## Mediana

I don't find that bag to be bad at all. I wouldn't get it myself because I don't have the funds but its fun. If you already have the basics I can see someone go for that one. Its still a flap.


----------



## Nahreen

It costs 2600 dollars. I think it is made up of silk scarves. I get a lot of e-mails sent every week with Chanel bags and acessories. I have so far managed to feel very content with my Chanel things and don't crave any more.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice Chanel has a little for everyone, lots of choices.


----------



## Nahreen

Which forums are you a moderator in Ellie? I have forgotten.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> Which forums are you a moderator in Ellie? I have forgotten.



Can you see this thread at the bottom of the forums? http://forum.purseblog.com/showgroups.php

It's BagsBagsBags, LV, Celine and PS.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I saw your name there. That is a lot of forums to keep control of. You must be very busy.


----------



## Elliespurse

We gets a note if someone needs us, so other than that it's checking if a LV thread should be moved to one of the subforums (LV FAQ, Shopping, or Reference).


----------



## Elliespurse

It's soon two years as a mod. It's strange but I've been able to save a lot during this time, it's like I have another reason to browse the tPF threads than looking for the next item to buy. I also have ten years to retirement and wants put aside more right now. It fits together.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> It's soon two years as a mod. It's strange but I've been able to save a lot during this time, it's like I have another reason to browse the tPF threads than looking for the next item to buy. I also have ten years to retirement and wants put aside more right now. It fits together.



I am getting satisfied with my collection of bags. I would like a K and possibly a Dior in pink but otherwise I feel good about what I have. Maby some more acessories after that to match my bags. 

The only shoes I need are boots but I don't really need more pumps. I already have several unused pairs. Definitly no more black ones. If I do get any pumps, it must be with lower heel, I tend not to use the high heeled ones for comfort reasons.


----------



## Elliespurse

It's great to have a collection you're happy about and have long term goals for the K or D.


If I'd buy another bag it would be a lightweight nylon MZ Wallace for easy use.


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you are all fine. 
At least I arrived to Åre.

The view from the Hotelroom. 







The living room :


----------



## Nahreen

I hope you'll have a nice time in Åre. Your living room looks nice. Is there a fire place in it? I would probably stay inside, I'm not a fan of snow or cold weather.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a beautiful evening view!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I hope you'll have a nice time in Åre. Your living room looks nice. Is there a fire place in it? I would probably stay inside, I'm not a fan of snow or cold weather.



No fireplace. ;( 

But it's lovely otherwise.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's a beautiful evening view!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, it's lovely here today


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Having another lazy day.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Me too, but I've just finished the laundry room and grocery shopping.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Having another lazy day.



Sounds nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

I am enjoying the Spa...


----------



## Nahreen

It looks nice Blueberry.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!

Having Breakfast right now.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely!


----------



## Nahreen

That breakfast makes me hungry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Dinner :

Seared Atlantic cod with celery root and butter-lemon bouillon


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> That breakfast makes me hungry.



I like hotel breakfasts.
I like to eat a little of many different food.

My fave is at the Mayfair in London.


----------



## J.E

Hello ladies! Finally spring is on its way!  At least here in London.

How is everyone?


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi *J.E*, everything is fine here, how is your house in London now?


----------



## appletart

yuuummmmmmmm blueberry looks like youre having a lovely stay. Croissants for breakfast are the best


----------



## Blueberry12

appletart said:


> yuuummmmmmmm blueberry looks like youre having a lovely stay. *Croissants for breakfast are the best*



I agree.


----------



## Blueberry12

J.E said:


> Hello ladies! Finally spring is on its way!  At least here in London.
> 
> How is everyone?





How is London ?


----------



## Elliespurse

There are a lot of rare vintage items on Bukowskis Fashion auction now.


----------



## appletart

Oooh thanks for reminding ellie. I like Bukowskis new site, is much easier to scroll through the items now.
Is it just me or is there alooot of keepalls this time perhaps someone is retiring from travelling!
The kelly pillerburk is adorable


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes a lot of Keepalls and other rare items. The kelly pillerburk is amazing and a similar to this kelly is also up for sale: http://www.purseblog.com/hermes/whats-in-my-beach-bag-hermes-kelly-edition.html


Edit: There's also a Kelly Ado on sale!! Pic: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/unusual-bag-styles-new-pics-p-25-a-302647-19.html#post12037718


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I finally managed to go through the whole auction catalogue. The ipad kept closing down the internet page. Nothing for me this time. At least nothing that I feel is worth the hassle of organise pickup or the cost of shipping (which was 1400 kr last time I bought two things). They had the tea cups I like but too expensive considering the addition of provision on top of the starting bid (if they sell for suggested price) plus shipping. Easier just to buy on line from H or check out in store on my next visit to STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, I'm looking forward to the SAV catalog next week.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

I am also looking forward to the catalogue next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## appletart

morning. ughhh customs are holding my montsouris gm captive i guess the odds were not in my favor.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning appletart, I hope they release it soon


----------



## appletart

Sent them all the info they need. So the waiting begins 
Oh well. Its friday after all!


----------



## Nahreen

Hurrah. The weekend has started. 

Does anybody know if H in STH can make more belt holes? I could use one or two more holes in my belt, now I can only use it with low waist jeans.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes finally weekend. I'm not sure if H will change the belt though.


----------



## Nahreen

I don't want to change it, I just want two more holes so it can be used with higher waist jeans and not only hip waist jeans.


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you are fine ladies. 

I am busy with enjoying the spa & eating.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix.
I am leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> I don't want to change it, I just want two more holes so it can be used with higher waist jeans and not only hip waist jeans.



Stocholm doesn't do it, you need to go to a normal "skomakare" and have it done.

*Blueberry* did you mention what hotel you're staying at?


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Thanks Med. Then there is no point to wait until I go to STH next time. I 'll go and check out new jeans today at JC. I could use two new pairs. I'll see if I need to adjust the belt to fit them. 

We'll look at cars today as well. We do that every once in a while after our car has had to be repaired.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2523871



That drink looks great. What was in it?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Bought 2 new pair of jeans. One white pair to go with my green RLblouse and it will go nicely with the blue H belt too. Bought one of those thongs at Biltema that can make holes in leather, it has 6 sizes of holes. So I can make my own belt hole. I'll practice first on one of my non expensive belts.

Bought Lime tea at Kahls, sitting down with a cup now. It smells lovely.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The tea sounds lovely. Congrats on the new purchases too.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. My blue Tiger jeans were worn out with holes in certain places. I've been wearing them any way because they are so comfortable and I have long johns underneath which covers the holes plus wear lab coat at work on top of my clothes so it is not visible. I got exactly the same ones today plus the white pair. I had a 20% discount coupon I used for the purchase.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's great when you can replace a favorite item. I have pair that is about eight years and they still looks great.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> That drink looks great. What was in it?



It's a Cosmopolitan.


----------



## Mediana

I'm beat .. was up late yesterday and early rising today. I''m waiting for my sister to come by and my neighbours are having a dinner party. The one on the same floor and above me, and someone is playing very loud music. Herreys .. Mina Gyllene skor. .


----------



## Mediana

I'm of to Paris on Monday, hopefully I might come back with at least a Maxi Twilly. I've been doing some big purchases lately so should really cut back some.

Now they are playing Loreen. I'm seeing a pattern here. Melodifestivalen?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Herreys ush: that was some time ago.

It's usually very quiet here with thick brick walls.


Edit: Paris sounds lovely. Have you bought any new designer items?


----------



## Nahreen

I'm not watching Melodifestivalen tonight. I've not watched for several years. 

Paris sounds nice Med. Fo you know what colours you want for your Twillie? It is nice to buy something when travelling.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

Having a lazy day today. Next week will be hectic. I'm attending a course on new lab instruments. It is 3 days next week and 3 the week after. I also have to take care of my other duties on the side these course days.


----------



## Nahreen

I tried on my new white jeans with the H belt and it works great. The blue contrasts nicely with the white. I am not sure though what top to wear. I always prefer wearing tops outside the pants because of my back sort of curving inwards or my butt sticking out more than my back. But if I wear the top or blouse ouside, the belt will be covered.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm just back from the grocery store.

Perhaps it will look good a top inside and an open jacket outside? the belt will be visible.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen, I'm just back from the grocery store.
> 
> Perhaps it will look good a top inside and an open jacket outside? the belt will be visible.



Yes I think so too. My RL tweed jacket will work great with the white jeans. I also must try to sit/walk more straight, it makes the butt stick out less.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Stocholm doesn't do it, you need to go to a normal "skomakare" and have it done.
> 
> *Blueberry* did you mention what hotel you're staying at?



Yes.
It was the Copperhill Mountain Lodge


http://www.copperhill.se/


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes.
> It was the Copperhill Mountain Lodge
> 
> 
> http://www.copperhill.se/



Yes, I know about the place. What kind of room did you have? Do you recommend it?


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Yes, I know about the place. What kind of room did you have? Do you recommend it?



It was a " flat" with 3 bedrooms & living room and kitchen.
The hotel is nice , but the service wasn't the best.

We had to call them to empty the carbage bin for example.
And a bathroom door was missing.



And I got an apple juice when I ordered an apple cider and the waitress was staring at me and told me that it was alcohol in the cider.




I am 34 and one cider was the only alcoholic beverage I've ordered that day...


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> It was a " flat" with 3 bedrooms & living room and kitchen.
> The hotel is nice , but the service wasn't the best.
> 
> We had to call them to empty the carbage bin for example.
> And a bathroom door was missing..



Any other hotels you would recommend or restaurants?


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Any other hotels you would recommend or restaurants?



We usually rent a cottage. So this is the only hotel I stayed in.
I think Lilla Tyrolen is nice , and I like Carins Krog for a fast lunch.


----------



## Blueberry12

Is anyone staying up the watch the Oscars?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Course all day tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, good luck tomorrow.


Is SAV posting the catalog on Wednesday?


----------



## Mediana

I did not watch The Oscars. I came down with something yesterday. It was really bad, food poisoning perhaps, but felt better this morning. Now I'm at Bon marche waiting for BF to finish his phonecall. He works 24/7.

Went to H, they had a lovely selection but the colors for the Maxi Twilly 
didn't suit me


----------



## Elliespurse

^Med, I'm sorry you got sick I hope the rest of your stay will be great. It's fashion week now?


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Nahreen, good luck tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Is SAV posting the catalog on Wednesday?



Yes I think it is on the 5th.


----------



## Nahreen

Sorry Med to hear about your stomach problems. It takes a few days to recover. Which H store did you visit? Perhaps you can try one of the others to see if there is something for you. What about the other designer shops, there is also LV, Chanel and Dior. Maby they have something nicer in your colours.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Sorry Med to hear about your stomach problems. It takes a few days to recover. Which H store did you visit? Perhaps you can try one of the others to see if there is something for you. What about the other designer shops, there is also LV, Chanel and Dior. Maby they have something nicer in your colours.



I was looking specially for a Maxi Twilly. Its pretty new. Came out last season with two designs, 6 color each and sold out pretty quickly. This season its three designs. I like one of the designs but the colours just doesn't work for me. I'm gonna have to wait until A/W season. 

I'm not looking for anything else really. There's nothing I want right now.


----------



## Elliespurse

The SAV Fashion catalog is up already, there are some expensive bags listed.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> The SAV Fashion catalog is up already, there are some expensive bags listed.



I am browsing now. I'm still in the jewelley section. It does not say anything about the conditon the items are in, if they are in excellent or bad condition etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

I think perhaps as SAV and Bukowskis are brick and mortar houses they expects the buyer to see the item in real life? SAV had condition reports on some bags though.


----------



## Nahreen

There was only one orange bag and it was a B and not K and the size was big too. The suggested bid was high at 60000 and then you have to add the 22,5 % fee on top.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 


Nahreen - I also thought the prices were high, but it could be the seller wanted a high reserve price?


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon or evening.

Well too high prices in my opinion, after all some of the bags were >10 years old and have probably been used at least a couple of times.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, I think the items will not sell if the prices are too high.


----------



## Nahreen

What is interesting is that you can see what bids have been placed even though I think many wait until the last minute to bid.

If the orange B had been smaller and pehaps had a start bid at 30000, I would have considered bidding.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes the bids are interesting to see. There are many bags with nice colors.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning or actually afternoon. I´m having a tea break. My mother in law is coming to visit today and stays until Saturday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I am surfing here at purseforum.


----------



## Elliespurse

Good news: Longchamp has it's own forum now!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Last day at work before the weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I think I leave work early today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Will you be bidding at any of the auctions next week?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I don't think I'll bid but there are many items that are tempting


----------



## Nahreen

I like the costume jewellery esp the Dior necklaces.
My mum in law have been here for a few days but left today. She did a lot of baking.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with the baking.


I think I'll clean one of the windows tomorrow, it shows when it's sunny weather like today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Our blue ray player stopped working. Annoying because I just bought some new movies.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's annoying with the player. Well NetOnNet warehouse opens at 10am today


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. We'll go to Media markt. DH have a gift certificate there of 500 and a new player costs 849. I bought the Hobbit movie on Blue ray this week from cd on for 49 kr so we planned on seeing that this weekend.


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Afternoon!

I've bought some Cupcakes.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks delicious.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^It looks delicious.



I liked the Pistachio & Chocolate one the most.


----------



## Mediana

Are they from Cupcake Stockholm?


----------



## Mediana

I'm back home now .. had a great couple of days in Paris and Brussels. Went to see the Dries Van Noten exhibition at Musée des Arts Decoratifs. Very, very nice and I do recommend you see it you go to Paris before Aug 31.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.


Med, the Paris visit sounds nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Are they from Cupcake Stockholm?



Yes.


----------



## Elliespurse

*Cari284* - Congrats to the amazing photos on PurseBlog!! http://www.purseblog.com/fw/paris-fashion-week-handbag-street-style-fall-2014.html


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Been a bit slow here at tpf. I got a new ipad game app and have been consumed by it.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.

This has been another chaotic week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen,

Is it at work?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes it is. Too much to do and also 2 days course this week. Tomorrow we have heart-lung-rescue practices. It is mandatory and we do it once per year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Ah, too much to do. We have heart-lung-rescue every other year I think. I should know because I'm keeping the "egenkontroll"-list up to date.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

I had a guest this morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Cute


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Weekend at last.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, yes weekend at last.


----------



## Mediana

Evening, .. everyone seems to have much to do. I've actually had a couple days of but for some reason time flies  Took a walk at Djurgården for lunch at Oaxen Slip. Alway, very nice and then to watch Liljevalchs vårutställning.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds like a perfect day


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Borrowed a new car for testing for two days. It felt really good driving.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon, that's nice with the new car. Is it a big car?


----------



## Nahreen

It is a small SUV, Audi Q3.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice.


I drive mostly in the city so I'll keep my micro car as long as possible. I think it would be different if I traveled a lot.


----------



## Nahreen

We live at the country side and have missed having 4 wheel drive some winters. It is windy here and the snow tends to gather and pile up at certain places. Micro car is convenient when living in the city centre. We only have one car and try to go to and from work at the same time. If one of us have a meeting late, we wait for each other.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a good choice to have a reliable car with 4-wheel drive.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, I'm just back from the grocery store.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

Its been quite here. How are things. I'm a about to put in my summer vacation request. Do you have any plans for summer yet?


----------



## Elliespurse

^It is quiet, we close week 28 29 30 as usual so I think I'll only take these. I still have some saved days though.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. We will stay home this summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'll stay around here this summer too, perhaps I'll do some day trips to the coast.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. DH is in STH all week at a course. He comes home late on Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, are you watching some series this week then?


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I am watching Pretty Little Liars. 4 episodes left. I bought the DVD box for Krig och Fred that was shown on tv a few years ago. It is the newest recorded version. 6,5 hour of movie. I watched The Zookeeper today, it was fun.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Yes I am watching Pretty Little Liars. 4 episodes left. I bought the DVD box for Krig och Fred that was shown on tv a few years ago. It is the newest recorded version. 6,5 hour of movie. I watched The Zookeeper today, it was fun.



I like this version of War and Peace the most :


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063794/

The new TV version was not bad , but I did not like it very much either.
The casting was't very good.

Have you seen Parade's End?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I like this version of War and Peace the most :
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063794/
> 
> The new TV version was not bad , but I did not like it very much either.
> The casting was't very good.
> 
> Have you seen Parade's End?



No I have not seen Parade's End. Is it also costume drama? I love watching beautiful costumes.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm watching the economic day at Globen right now: http://avanzaforum.se/live


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> No I have not seen Parade's End. Is it also costume drama? I love watching beautiful costumes.



Yes , it's a costume drama.

It's very good.



http://youtu.be/LH0v7Ck8_Ic

The dvd is aviable in Sweden.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## appletart

Morning chateau s im really enjoying not waking up to darkness anymore. And better weather! This will be a great friday.
At work were having people over from south-east asia. Ive never seen grown people so happy about snow. Running around and taking photos atleast they could enjoy it..


----------



## Nahreen

Finally weekend. No special plans except watching my dvd.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes finally weekend, it's just a lazy few days here.


----------



## Nahreen

I am waiting for DH to come home. He has been in STH since Monday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen. I'm watching "fantasy homes by the sea" on BBC Lifestyle


----------



## Nahreen

I am watching war and peace. Andrej in my 2007 version is good looking, reminds me of Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Nahreen

There is one person in the H forum, Xianxing something. I have all day felt she/he has been rude. The topic has been getting out of hand but that person has been really rude, having a condesending tone throughout the conversations. It is the thread Treatment at H store. Who is the mods T that forum?


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> There is one person in the H forum, Xianxing something. I have all day felt she/he has been rude. The topic has been getting out of hand but that person has been really rude, having a condesending tone throughout the conversations. It is the thread Treatment at H store. Who is the mods T that forum?



It's best to use the Report button in the post you think is rude. We (the mods) gets the reports fast and with a link to the post. The mods are grateful for all reports.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> It's best to use the Report button in the post you think is rude. We (the mods) gets the reports fast and with a link to the post. The mods are grateful for all reports.



Thanks Ellie. I have reported the thread getting out of hand and did this from the post xiang posted. I have also posted that in the thread to make people calm down.


----------



## Nahreen

They were really fast. The last three posts have been removed including my own to calm them down.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Nahreen, the forums and discussions should be nice read for everyone.


----------



## Nahreen

I don't know but there was something in the way xiangxiang wrote that made me feel she/he was condesending. The thread was back on track when xiang posted again thanking mistikat for getting it back on track but at the same time writing condesending to two other people who were in disagreement with xiang and alot of others on how H should treat customers/do business. Before xiang posted the last post, the tone in the thread was good and back on track so there was no need for xiang to write the last post.


----------



## Elliespurse

It seems to be a discussion with lots of arguments and opinions but it's great that it's back on track now.


----------



## Nahreen

I have never reported anything before. It was strange but I thought about it already earlier today. I understand, if you don't like the way H does business, just don't buy from them but at the same time that information/ opinion could have been presented in a nice way and now it just felt agressive.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I think there's nothing wrong discussing and having opinions. It should be presented nicely though, or it's perhaps time to step away from the computer for a few hours.


----------



## Nahreen

Agree.  Tomorrow I'll watch some more War and Peace an dperhaps make some waffles. I bought all the ingredients last week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm just back from the grocery store and it's really nice weather today


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. My app is not working properly. My participated topics/threads are not shown.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think they are working on it right now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it looks like it's going to be a nice sunny day today.


----------



## Nahreen

The weather has been wonderful today, so opposite to yesterday. Might try to do a barbecue tomorrow, the first for the year.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice weather to bring out the barbeque.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Got a catalogue from Hermes from NK today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, wow that's nice weekend reading


----------



## Nahreen

I think it is because I have the NK card and H is one of my favorite stores (I have 10) registered on my card.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Woke up early today but now I'm feeling sleepy again. Had premiere barbecue yesterday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with the barbecue. I got some ribs at Coop Konsum yesterday.

I hope losing one hour with the summer time goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

Now it's Summer Time!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Been working in the garden.


----------



## Mediana

I'm happy to be miss the time change. I'm in NYC for a couple of more days. 
The weather has been far from good here. It rained all day yesterday but for some reason its OK. 

Not sure what I'll do today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Med, is cold weather in NYC or has it warmed up? I read it's been a very cold winter.


----------



## Nahreen

Hi Med. Hope you have a good time in the US. How long are you staying?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> I'm happy to be miss the time change. I'm in NYC for a couple of more days.
> The weather has been far from good here. It rained all day yesterday but for some reason its OK.
> 
> Not sure what I'll do today.



How lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

So sleepy... ;( 
I hate Daylight saving time.
I had to get up at 6 to get to a set for a commercial.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Been working in the garden.



Sounds nice.
Do you have flowers or vegetables or both?

I was busy with acting classes last weekend.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds nice.
> Do you have flowers or vegetables or both?
> 
> I was busy with acting classes last weekend.



I have both flowers and grow vegetables. I have one space for vegetables/spices. Flowers are at different places in the garden. I also have bushes for some berries and grow strawberries. Every year I hope they'll be ready for midsummer but it does not always happen.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I have both flowers and grow vegetables. I have one space for vegetables/spices. Flowers are at different places in the garden. I also have bushes for some berries and grow strawberries. Every year I hope they'll be ready for midsummer but it does not always happen.



What a pity.



Strawberries are nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> What a pity.
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberries are nice.



Are you watching Welcome to Sweden? I think it is fun.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Are you watching Welcome to Sweden? I think it is fun.



No. I might watch it later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Nahreen

Good evening. I feel like I live at work nowdays.


----------



## Mediana

Today is my last day before I head home. Not sure where time went. 

Nahreen much work in a good way or to much?


----------



## Nahreen

I am not sure Med. I like my job but it is time for some Easter vacation. I also long for some shopping or at least some good window shopping but have no trip planned to STH yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. This colour is gorgeous.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's gorgeous, and you like colorful items too.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I do. It is called toxic purple but it looks more cerise to me. I would really like it in a smaller bag such as a clutch. I also saw some gorgeous shawls at the Dior site but they were 600 euro or around. 

I still don't know if any bag has been ordered at H in STH for me. They have not called and told me. 

I am waiting for a collegue at Karolinska in Huddinge to run some samples for my research and then I'd go to STH and we would discuss the results. He has not called to tell me they are ready yet but I thought they should be ready by now. I also thought I'd take the opportunity to go to H and check about the bag at the same time.


----------



## Nahreen

In any event I probably have enough neutral coloured bags to last me a lifetime considering how often I use them. So colourful bags is  probably the only bags I would buy.


----------



## Elliespurse

I think colorful bags are more collectables too. I remember I had cerise items around 1985 when Bee-Gees music was popular.

Perhaps you'll visit H soon then.


----------



## Elliespurse

Finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Yes it is great. Went to Plantagen today and got some things to plant tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds great with the pants.


----------



## Nahreen

I got some penseer, daffodils and then seeds for carrots and lettuce. We usually do lettuce and carrots and then I try different things. Last years I did beans and sugar pees. This year we are also trying beetroots. We also do potatos but they are still pre-culturing inside (last years potatos that we are pre-culturing).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I was so lazy today and just went up.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I was sleepy today too.


----------



## Nahreen

It is still a bit cold outside, I'm waiting for it to get a bit warmer before I go out in the garden.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> View attachment 2565819
> 
> 
> Afternoon. This colour is gorgeous.



Lovely bag!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I got the second hobbit movie. I've not seen it yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Going to a friend in Småland this weekend. We ordered the new car today. It probably comes in August.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen and congrats on the new car!


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning or afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, I think I'll leave work early today


----------



## Nahreen

I did that and am now home.


----------



## Elliespurse

I got home at usual time after errands and grocery shopping.


----------



## Nahreen

We'll watch Hobbit 2 tonight. We must start at six if we are going to finish before falling asleep. We'll have tacos, guacamole, dip and nachos and eat while watching.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds great with the evening snack too!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  Hope you all are fine here at the C.S  I have enjoyed a casual Friday at the office and now I'm home doing housework. Seems BF can relax but I still have a lot of ironing to do after our trip to Tenerife (BF was not keen on Marrakech even if it's very fashionable at the moment in both Spring fashion and interior design). Trip was ok, no Cartier pieces but 3 pairs of sunglases. Going to book a trip to Sthm next week but have not time to stay over night. I so long for Spring weather, because here it's so gloomy and grey...


----------



## Elliespurse

Welcome back Serva, that's nice with Tenerife.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, I have again a lot to catch up here...


----------



## Nahreen

Okej we got through half the movie as usual and now my eyes are closing. Tomorrow I'm off to viit my friend in Småland.


----------



## Serva1

Have a nice time in Småland, Nahreen  I just booked the trip to Sthm, going on Tue next week and cannot stay over night, just a quick trip to pick up a dreambag...story continues when I´m back


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening. I got the second hobbit movie. I've not seen it yet.



How did you like it?

I liked part 2 much more than the first movie , esp. Smaug.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, today I have on the agenda to put away all winter boots. The coats I managed to store last weekend. Will prepare organic hummus, grilled peppers and chili con carne with moose meat for my BF. I´m not so keen on meat, except in winter time. Will work for 3 hrs and then go shopping with my niece. Hope you all have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it sounds like a nice Saturday.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  I was just browsing the Céline forum and I have two new C pieces, a classic biker leather jacket in olive green, probably from the winter collection, and a python nano. I have not yet found the same pieces on the forum but still looking...the jacket is probably easier to find. Bought them last week.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> How did you like it?
> 
> I liked part 2 much more than the first movie , esp. Smaug.



I only managed 1/3 of the movie. I always fall asleep if I eat in front of the tv in the evening. I might actually need to re run it from the beginning in daytime tomorrow when I get back from Småland.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - Congrats on your new Celine items!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I only managed 1/3 of the movie. I always fall asleep if I eat in front of the tv in the evening. I might actually need to re run it from the beginning in daytime tomorrow when I get back from Småland.



The last 1/3 is the best IMO.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, yes I do enjoy them and I waited approx 4 months for the nano but it was worth it. I chose between 2 different bags with python panel, a pale blue and a classic natural. I chose the natural because it has chalk white wings and black handles and sidepanels. I like black and white clothes so a perfect bag for me. Will post pics on the C forum when I have time


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I'm looking forward to your Celine pics.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Just back from Småland.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Blueberry12

Just saw this horse lamp.





Interesting!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Just saw this horse lamp.
> 
> View attachment 2578019
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!



Not my cup of tea. I think you need a large room as well.


----------



## Serva1

I know a family that has a big black horse in the livingroom (it used to be an old school building so many large classrooms). A turn of the century wooden building and the horse has no lamp 


You made me laugh out loud with this pic, Blueberry


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Not my cup of tea. I think you need a large room as well.



I would not get it either , but it was funny.


----------



## Blueberry12

serva1 said:


> i know a family that has a big black horse in the livingroom (it used to be an old school building so many large classrooms). A turn of the century wooden building and the horse has no lamp
> 
> 
> you made me laugh out loud with this pic, blueberry


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Today I´m trying to find a carpenter that can make me a custom made shelf to a bathroom project. I will go for the jeans and ponytail look in order to get a reasonable price...Getting exited about tomorrow and my daytrip to Sthm. Hope the weather is not rainy. I would like to wear my long white (or if rainy, the dark blue one) cashmere coat and the new Céline nano or just the orange Kelly wallet as a clutch with matching bracelet, because I will have my new bag when returning  I have not checked the weather forcast yet. It´s still gloomy and grey here.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva, have a nice day in Sthlm tomorrow!


----------



## Nahreen

Yes Serva, have a nice day tomorrow in STH.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I will probably have to work on Friday for a couple of hours.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. It looks like a nice day so far.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, yes it looks nice today


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  Thank you, I had a lovely time in Sthm yesterday and even the weather was gorgeous and sunny, compared to my last 2 visits. Everything went according to old habits, breakfast at Wienercaféet, Ladurée and of course Hermes. I was the only customer so it felt very special to be in the store and both the SAs were lovely. I enjoyed my time very much. Bought my second Birkin, a beautiful greyish blue B30 and the leather is exquisite! What I love most about the bag is the quality of the leather, it´s perfection.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on your B30  it sounds like a lovely day in Sthlm.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  a pic at the local sushibar


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's gorgeous color and I'd choose this too.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie


----------



## Nahreen

Beautiful bag Serva. Congratulations.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, 

Been away in Brussels for a week and for some reason the Internet kept acting up. 

Serva. Congrats to you new bag.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen and Med  Hope Brussels was nice. I`m trying to find time to clean my home during the holidays. I have too much stuff and sorting them out will take both time and energy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, beautiful sunny day and just started at the office. Seems very quiet today, probably because of Easter holidays.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Soon time for some take away Thai dinner.


----------



## Serva1

Thai sounds lovely  I'm on my way to meet my niece and will give her some Easter presents


----------



## Nahreen

We were supposed to ho over to our neighbours tonight but their kid had the stomach flu so it was cancelled this morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, going to the zoo today with my BF. There is a new tiger. Will prepare for a boardmeeting next week so have to work a little too...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

My new Céline nano


----------



## Serva1

I like black and white clothes, but mostly I don't wear them together. This bag goes nicely with an all black outfit ( autumn/winter) or natural white ( winter/spring) or all white summer outfit. I love the fact that the handles are black, will age well. The scales are small and very tight.


----------



## Serva1

Hope you have a great day, Ellie. I enjoy the peaceful city in sunshine. Most people are at their weekend houses or visiting relatives or on trips. It's so quiet here...


----------



## Elliespurse

Your Nano looks perfect! The light scales complement the wings too. Congrats!


Yes it's great with some free days


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  Looking forward going to the Zoo with my BF, because I work a lot and spend so little "quality" time with him. 


Have you carried any of your beautiful LV nomade pieces lately? I don´t use my Alma in winter but very much in spring and summer. It goes so well with jeans and white, which I love in summer. I´m dreaming of an H bag in barenia leather, which I think is very close to nomade...


----------



## Elliespurse

I think I'll bring out my Speedy for the summer  I've been carrying my Loro Piana for a long time now.


----------



## Serva1

Your Loro is also gorgeous. I have registered on their website but not ordered any cashmeres yet, because I would like to explore the quality first in a shop. Problem is there are no shops here that sell Loro P. Do you know if there are any in Sthlm?


----------



## Elliespurse

I think the closest is London or Paris. LP in London has three shops, one for mens clothing only. 

LP london,
* 47-48 Sloane Street
* 153 New Bond Street
* Harrods Knightsbrige Ladies


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, I will visit a store. I love good cashmeres and they are hard to find here...


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Your Loro is also gorgeous. I have registered on their website but not ordered any cashmeres yet, because I would like to explore the quality first in a shop. Problem is there are no shops here that sell Loro P. Do you know if there are any in Sthlm?



I've never had any problems those I own but its been a couple of years since I bought Cashmere from Loro P, so can't say if the quality has changed.


----------



## Mediana

Do you remember when you were little and Good Friday was the most boring day of the year. Everything was closed and you only had two chanels to watch on TV. It was either worship or mass. I thought the day would never end 

Today were going to eat Brunch at Berns.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I've never had any problems those I own but its been a couple of years since I bought Cashmere from Loro P, so can't say if the quality has changed.




Thank you Med, hope they are still good. I take good care of them and need turtle neck ones, didn´t find so many at the website last time I checked. Perhaps they have a good selection at the store. I can only get Repeat and Max Mara cashmeres here (turtleneck poolo) and they are not the best. Occasionally other brands like ftc. My favorite Max&Co I no longer can get here and it´s difficult to find even in Rome. I also use silk/cashmere blends (thinner) mostly in black.


----------



## Blueberry12

It's nice weather here , but quite wet.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning or it just turned afternoon. Got home from work an hour ago. Got an early start at work this morning. It is pooring down here now. I made meetballs for tomorrow. 

Serva: beautiful python bag. Congratulations.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for posting pics _Blueberry _ 




Nahreen said:


> Serva: beautiful python bag. Congratulations.




Thank you Nahreen, yes Céline is an edgy modern bag, but now I will focus on more H bags ...


We are spoiled with good weather today. I need to work, but only a half day and after that lunch with my bf and a lot of "girltalk".


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  how are you today?


----------



## Elliespurse

Everything is fine here thanks, it looks like we have nice weather today.


----------



## Serva1

Great, I´m fine too and the slight headache I have been suffering from for 2 days is gone. I so wait for spring and summer. They have cleaned almost all streets here from sand, but the wind is still strong so I have to wear warm clothing. I want to wear Tods and no socks but still forced to use ankle boots. Soon it´s time to take our the white pants, Tshirts (still using black) and summer cashmeres. 


Yesterday I took out the Caneline sofa and put it on the balcony. Tomorrow I will hopefully have my breakfast there...


Have a great relaxing day Ellie


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Really misty here now. 

I'm baking a lemon meringue pie.

Glad Påsk.


----------



## Serva1

Glad Påsk Nahreen  Lemon meringue pie sounds delicious and the colours are good for Easter...


----------



## Serva1

Morning  I found 2 Kinder eggs this morning at the bedside table...The Easterbunny (BF) likes to surprise me


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's sweet


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  yes, he is sweet and it´s nice to start your day with a smile


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went for a long walk, lovely outside. Will barbeque tonight.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it's nice weather today.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, sounds lovely with the BBQ Nahreen, for me just goatcheese salad...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva: Goat cheese is nice too. Do you live in a flat or house? This is the time of year I work in the garden a lot.


----------



## Serva1

I live in a flat in Brunnsparken. At the countryhouse I always have a lot of gardening in springtime. I love working outdoors &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nahreen

My boss suggested a few dates in May and June for a business trip to STH. I'll let you know which one we decide, in case it suits for a  purseforum meeting but none were adjacent to a weekend. Otherwise it is also a possibility that I go separatly on a weekend for a meeting with you.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds great Nahreen  keep us posted. I need to go to STH too before summer kicks in and before I move to the countryhouse


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Going to buy some plants today. Only four days work this week and next week too. I probably need to work on the 1 st of May otherwise because I want to finish my project in time. My project is dependent on blood donations and I run samples the day after donation. There is no donation on public holidays so my schedule gets messed up.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it looks like a nice day today for some gardening. It's a lot of holidays now.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen, another great sunny day  I put out a couple of large plants on the balcony yesterday, because the sofa looked a little orphan. Started my lazy day by watching Brideshead Revisited but have to do some work today too...will continue watching it later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

My bf just surpriced me with a call and asked me if I like to come with her to Paris (no tickets booked yet) 30.4-2.5. I was planning to go there in autumn but I couldn´t refuse so I guess I´m going...Since 1st of May is Labour Day and shops are closed, then we might change the day.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> My bf just surpriced me with a call and asked me if I like to come with her to Paris (no tickets booked yet) 30.4-2.5. I was planning to go there in autumn but I couldn´t refuse so I guess I´m going...Since 1st of May is Labour Day and shops are closed, then we might change the day.



Yes, I would be better to you another time. It would be a shame if you can't shop when you're actually there.


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I arrived at work a little early today


----------



## Serva1

An early bird catches the worm, Ellie  I woke up just before 6 am and I enjoy my early mornings before my work starts. Today I went to my beautician and now I enjoy lunch


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

Serva: Paris sounds lovely. How fun to go with a friend. I wished I had someone as interested in shopping designer goods as me to accompany me.

My collegue in STH wanted the meeting to be on the 16th of June. I am therefore contemplating going myself already on the 2nd of May and staying overnight until the 3rd. I am dying to go shopping/window browsing and can't wait until the 16th.


----------



## Serva1

Morning 

Thank you for letting me know when you are at STH. It would be fun to see you and I will check my agenda and get back to you. 

Looks like another gorgeous spring day


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Left work a bit earlier today but I also started very early so it evens out.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with the spring weather now.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning
> 
> Thank you for letting me know when you are at STH. It would be fun to see you and I will check my agenda and get back to you.
> 
> Looks like another gorgeous spring day



I have not booked tickets or hotel yet so it is still flexible if another date is more suitable for a purseforum meeting. I can also go one more time in August if a meeting is more suitable then.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, I could make it on Fri 2nd of May, but even better would be Mon 16th of June  At what time are you arriving on Fri 2nd to STH? I guess you will take the train. My flight arrives at 9am and I always have breakfast first at Wienercaféet and then go to STH at 10-10.30.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Nahreen, I could make it on Fri 2nd of May, but even better would be Mon 16th of June  At what time are you arriving on Fri 2nd to STH? I guess you will take the train. My flight arrives at 9am and I always have breakfast first at Wienercaféet and then go to STH at 10-10.30.



There is one train arriving 9.20 on the 2nd followed by drop off of luggage at hotel if I stay overnight. I will most likely stay overnight at hotel in Östermalm close to Wienercafe. There are also earlier trains.

On the 16th my meeting would be between 10-14 in Huddinge south of Stockholm. It is also possible for me to go up on Sunday the 15th of June for purseforum meeting prior to my meeting at Huddinge hospital.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> There is one train arriving 9.20 on the 2nd followed by drop off of luggage at hotel if I stay overnight. I will most likely stay overnight at hotel in Östermalm close to Wienercafe. There are also earlier trains.
> 
> On the 16th my meeting would be between 10-14 in Huddinge south of Stockholm. It is also possible for me to go up on Sunday the 15th of June for purseforum meeting prior to my meeting at Huddinge hospital.




Great, if you like I will book my flight for Fri 2nd and then we can rendevouz at the Wienercafé after you have left your luggage at your hotel. It would be fun to have a C. S. meeting  I´m off to H after breakfast, around 10.30 and I intend to spend there at least 1 hour  I emailed my SA and hope she will be working.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Great, if you like I will book my flight for Fri 2nd and then we can rendevouz at the Wienercafé after you have left your luggage at your hotel. It would be fun to have a C. S. meeting  I´m off to H after breakfast, around 10.30 and I intend to spend there at least 1 hour  I emailed my SA and hope she will be working.



Sounds excellent to me. I planned to go to H to see if they have the tea cups and/or tie for DH  as anniversary gift (and see if Paula has some news on the wish list or at least check what we discussed in terms of leather etc.). I'll pm you my phone number when I've done all the bookings.


----------



## Serva1

Great Nahreen, will book my flights now


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's nice weather today too.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  I bought 4 pairs of sunglases this month and now I really get to use them.


----------



## Nahreen

I would also like to have different sunglasses to swop around but my eyesight is so bad so I would need to have prescription glas put in them and that is so expensive. Unfortunatelly I can't use contact lenses. So so far I've settled for only one pair. Maby next time I go on a sun vacation I'll get another pair. Last summer I updated my old ones with my new prescription and also bought a new pair of regular glasses.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Time to go to work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm already at work


----------



## Elliespurse

Finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

So now it is weekend. This was a short week but it still felt long.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  next week is short too, we have Friday off.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. We are not off on Friday so I'll work on Thursday to compensate.


----------



## Blueberry12

It's nice weather here.
I hope you all have a nice saturday.


----------



## Nahreen

The weather here is lovely too. Been outside at my uncles house all afternoon.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  Completely exhausted after having my 4 yr old niece here for a visit. She is very charming but after being with her constantly for 24 hrs I again realize how happy I am with my life and that I don't want to be a mother...

Nahreen, I love sunglases and I guess I also like the privacy they can offer. Contactlenses never worked for me either. 

Beautiful pics BlueB, love the sea and sailingboats &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening  Completely exhausted after having my 4 yr old niece here for a visit. She is very charming but after being with her constantly for 24 hrs I again realize how happy I am with my life and that I don't want to be a mother...
> 
> Nahreen, I love sunglases and I guess I also like the privacy they can offer. Contactlenses never worked for me either.
> 
> Beautiful pics BlueB, love the sea and sailingboats &#10084;&#65039;



Evening. I totally get you Serva. I take the opportunity to play with my neighbors kids (3 and 1,5) and my nephew (nearly3) but it is good to know I can go home whenever I want. 

Do you exchange the glas in the sunglasses for prescription ones?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning  gorgeous weather and after working today a couple of hours I will put away the rest of the winter clothes and prepare my home for summer. Will change soil in my flowerpots too. 

Nahreen, my eyes were laseroperated about 8 yrs ago. Before that I used to pay a fortune for glases, because I only liked colored lenses ( pink, pale blue, grey, dark blue, purple) and always had the same design in titanium (a Lindberg design that looked exactly like the one the leading woman had in the movie Matrix)...so buying sunglases is less expensive nowadays and a lot more fun.


----------



## Nahreen

Been working in the garden for 1,5 hours. It is so fun seeing things growing. So much happens in a weeks time. But unfortunatelly the weeds grow too.  My clematis grew 1,5 dm in a few days.


----------



## Serva1

It's good stress relief to work in the garden. I will spend more time at the countryhouse in June- August than at home so I'm really looking forward to it.

Sounds like you have a lovely garden, Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

Thanks Serva. Yes I love my garden and this time of the year it is exciting. In September, I'm tired of all the extra work and look forward to the winter.


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
A lot of meetings yesterday and a formal dinner, today just 2 meetings but still a lot of work...Finally tomorrow I have time to plan my trip to Sthlm and I am really looking forward to the daytrip and C.S rendevouz. I was tempted to scedule a company meeting at  "Kungens kurva" but changed my mind, because I don´t want to mix business with pleasure.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Also looking forward to my trip to STH and the meeting. I´ve scouted the internet pages of the different stores I usually visit to see if they have anything interesting to view.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  just finished working and relaxing now. BF came home from the countryhouse and he has to cook his own dinner...The deliveryman brought my big (empty) orange box today and I'm already dreaming of a new one  

Nahreen, I'm planning my "shops to visit" list too


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Time to go working.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen  working from home today and after dealing with the emails I have been browsing the H website looking for breakfast porcelain and various H items. Carrying a lot of china at the airport doesn´t seem like such a great idea so I will probably order them online, but I need to f e e l the items, before I buy them so looking forward to visiting the H store at STH on Friday.


----------



## Mediana

^ Oh, what items are you looking for. I would love some china but I live in a small match box so no space.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I will look for those blue/white tea cups at H that I've seen online. I thought about ordering online but if they arrive broken, it will be messy returning them. If there are none in STH, I'll see if they can order them for me. I also have one opportunity to look in Copenhagen in three weeks time. Maby get a tie for DH as anniversary gift.






I'll also check out the make up section at NK. Then a visit to Ralph Lauren in Östermalm and LV. I'll also go the home department at NK to look for a sheet.


----------



## Nahreen

Tomorrow I need to pack for STH. Always difficult to decide which handbag to bring but most likely my Dior since it can fit an umbrella and my ipad. My white Chanel JM is also an option but then I need the rucksack for the ipad.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it'll be exciting to see what you finds in Sthlm. Have you seen this RL bag reveal? http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/new-ralph-lauren-purchase-865210.html


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. No I didn't see that RL reveal. It reminds me of Mikael Kors and LV alma bags. Some RL bags are gorgeous but so far I've stayed to clothes and home items. I would love a pair of RL boots but they are really expensive and not until I am satisfied with my bag collection (=saved enough money to buy my last two bags) I'll buy a pair unless they go on sale for a bargain. Maby I can get a pair if I go to Anaheim for a conference next year, actually it's a good idea since RL is cheaper in the US as long as the dollar is decent.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Must really decide what to wear tomorrow in STH. It is so difficult this time of the year with temperatures. It can be only a few degrees in the morning and then really hot later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, yes it's still a bit cold in the mornings.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, I´m having problems choosing my outfit for the trip to Sthlm too...White pants and Céline biker jacket or jeans and natural white Moncler (Chanel style) really thin and lightweight down jacket. The bag will be my new B30. Usually I don´t dress so casual when travelling (except for vacation), but today I´m really feeling for a more relaxed look, especially since I don´t combine my visit with anything business related. My third option could be changing the Céline biker jacket to a less heavy sleek looking black Alexander Wang.


----------



## Nahreen

I'm skipping white pants, it is so easy to get a dirt spot by accidentally rubbing the roller suitcase against my legs while getting on/off the train. I need to bring the small rolling case so I can easily transport any purchases home.


----------



## Nahreen

I think I'll go for the white Chanel if it fits the umbrella (i must to and try now) but I'll put it in a plastic bag for the train ride to protect it


----------



## Serva1

Sounds good Nahreen, I´m protecting my B30 with the dustbag during takeoff and landing (also at security control, hate putting my bags on those dirty plastic trays).


----------



## Nahreen

The packing is finished. I was going to take my ballerina shoes but I realised they had done their last season. I need comfortable shoes walking in shops. I hate hurting feet already before half the shopping has been done. I might need to look for new ballerinas tomorrow. 

I had hoped I could wear my tweed jacket but if it is as cold tomorrow as today, I need the trench coat as well.


----------



## Serva1

The weather in Sthlm seems to be ok tomorrow, no rain and even sunny in the morning so I will take a pair of sunglases. I will also take a thin black H cashmere scarf to put around my neck. Hope you have a pleasant train trip, Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. At the train station. Minus degrees here. Hope it is warmer in STH.

Have a nice flight Serva. See you in a couple of hours.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, have a nice day in Sthlm!


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. Do you have any plans for today?


----------



## Elliespurse

I have no plans, just some errands and a lunch nearby here, menu:

Fredag:
- Medaljonger på fläsk och kyckling, krämig sås på 3 peppar
- Stekt kummel med dillhollandaise, kokt potatis

I think I'll take the first one..


----------



## Nahreen

The first one sounds good. I've so far gotten as far as Norrköping. I took the regional train. The speed trains are often unpredictable since they have to go all the way from Malmö/Köpenhamn, plenty of distance for delays.


----------



## Serva1

Morning. Just parked the car at the airport. Sunny but a bit chilly this morning. I chose the C leather jacket and white pants. If it doesn't. work then I buy an outfit in Sthlm  Have a great day!


----------



## Nahreen

I have arrived. Was lucky, got to check in at the hotel when I arrived so I am in my room now. It was good, I can re-organise my clothing and what to bring to town. No need for the umbrella.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.

Had a nice day in STH.

Serva: Thank you for the lovely morning. It was great meeting you. I feel I learnt a lot from you today.

I bought to much things and it was hard walking back to the hotel. Got new ballerinas at Savannahs, a summer jumper at RL, sheets at NK and a tie at H for DH to our anniversary. Now I'll have a take away sallad from Tysta Marie at my hotel room and relax. I ordered the tea cups at H so hopefully they'll arrive in time for my next visit.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it sounds like you had a great day in Sthlm!  Did you order the tea cups in the pics you posted?


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Nahreen, it sounds like you had a great day in Sthlm!  Did you order the tea cups in the pics you posted?



Yes it was a great day. The sun was shining. Lots of foreign tourists though so I assume that season has started now. Yes I ordered the larger ones (the ones that were more blue). They also actually had mugs as well (not shown online) but I went with the cups, they felt more elegant and that is also the reason for buying them. 

I also took the opportunity to smell some perfumes but I could not decide so the SA gave me some samples. I'll try them before my next visit.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I liked the larger tea cups too, they will look great!

Sthlm is nice when it's sunny.


----------



## Nahreen

I like STH but one or two days is enough for me. I prefer the quiet country side and the morw relaxed pace. Here everybody runs to the tube despite the fact it often runs every 5 minutes.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, just returned home and enjoyed my visit to Sthlm very much. The C.S rendevouz went well and it was fun meeting Nahreen, who always is in such a good spirit and when talked "bags". Breakfast at Wienercaffeet was fab as always, sunny weather and nice shopping at H, a pleasure as always, so I´m very happy


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes I guess there was a lot of bag talk at the C.S. meeting


----------



## Nahreen

Bags and acessories are our passion!! I am so happy to have you all to share my passion. None pthat I know of at work do.


----------



## Serva1

Yes it's wonderful to share thoughts and support eachother. Hope you all have a great evening. I just ordered more H china and a belt online....I'm too tired so I will soon go to bed but will first enjoy a good cup of ST tea from my new H breakfast cups before going to bed. Today was a really good day


----------



## Serva1

Morning  Today I will work and try to organize my home. Have a lot of papers to go through and tomorrow I will continue with the taxreports.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Soon time to go to the train station. But I am staying at Nordic Sea which is next to Arland Express so it will only take me 5 min to get to my train.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a safe trip home.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. 

Thanks Ellie, the trip was ok and the train on time but I did feel a bit sick riding backwards on the speed train. I'm glad it was only 1,5 hour.

Always good to be home. 1-2 days is enough for me in STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes STH is nice for a few days.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  I agree, sleeping in your own bed is always better than anywhere else.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, today my spring cleaning continues. I also need to go through all my shoeboxes and check what hidden treasures I have. I´m only using a fraction of my shoes and lately found some I didn´t even know I had...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, are you still busy redecorating your home or are you talking a pause or finished with the new look? I remember talking about new wallpapers and curtains, those make a big difference and can change completely the look of a room. I took away the big Persian rug from the livingroom after winter and it made the room much lighter and the beautiful floor feels nice under the feet in summer...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went for a long walk but it was a bit chilly in the air.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen  yes chilly here too...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


Serva: I'm taking a pause in redecorating right now and enjoying the free spaces. I also emptied the attic and basement storage last year, after things being stored for 10-20 years. Right now I'm saving more for the future, mostly savings account and a little in low-cost index funds.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds good Ellie and while saving you have time to follow things up and gradually make the last changes you like  Your taste is not going to change but there might be new interesting things on the market later... Besides if you consider moving to another apartment you can never know how you can fit in all your pieces of furniture. It´s a good strategy to do it gradually and get the most important pieces first and besides you have already made a huge change by selling some pieces and clearing up storage. I have to file 4 tax reports next week and inspect the renovation of my BF´s apartment (bathroom etc) and after that find some nice tenants. Then at the end of this month budjet meeting and a lot to prep but after that I can focus entirely on redecorating the big guesthouse at the countryside. It´s been difficult with the pause but I know things will go forward rapidly once I get started. I have decided to move the big sofa with the divan to the countryhouse and only have nice comfortable armchairs and two gustavian easy chairs in the living room/library, because the sofa takes so much space and it can also work as a spare bed in the guesthouse. Makes vacuuming the living room so much easier too! I hate those dust balls...


I need to make one more trip to Sthlm and go to ST to look once more at the fabrics. Might be that I get my curtains at the end of the season, because there are more urgent things that I have to handle first and I try to enjoy this renovation project...


----------



## Nahreen

Renovation/refurbishment should be fun projects and not stressful. Particularly since I think all of us ladies here are interested in such things and enjoy taking our time in choosing fabrics, furniture etc. I must say that Designers Guild have so much lovely fabrics to choose from. For me it was difficult just choosing one fabric for the arm chair and one for cushions. I wanted to make lots of different cushions with all the lovely fabrics I found.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I used Designers Guild fabrics at lot on the furniture I sold. Cushions are great to get the room a new look too.


----------



## Nahreen

The next project for our house will be new cushions for our living room sofa. The cushion covers we now have are in bad shape. They are 7 years old and in silk (bought on a visit to India). DH has thrown them on the floor when having guests so they are in poor shape now. If we do get ones made of Designer Guild material, there will be no throwing on the floor!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Designers Guild cushions will look great, right now I'm thinking of these:


----------



## Serva1

I love ST linen! 


Just checked my emails and found out that there is/has been a situation at Arlanda today. Have to follow the news but seems terminal 2 has been emptied due to a passager having answered a question about the luggage containing some kind of bomb? So happy I´m not on the airport now. Some flights have been affected but they have transfered arrivals to terminal 5 and hopefully not many travellers suffer from this situation.


You guys might be better informed but these kind of incidents are always terrible, because we are so used to our safe enviroment here in Scandinavia...


----------



## Elliespurse

^I haven't seen this news but hopefully it wasn't something serious.


----------



## Serva1

Just checked for more info and apparently the situation is over and the man has been arrested for the conduct (joking about a bomb in his luggage?). I hope he gets a huge fine for his behaviour...


----------



## Serva1

Evening  I have been browsing and looking for a perfect pair of twillies for my B35 in etoupe. Seems the Canadian H website has a huge selection of twillies, but the European is so limited. Really strange since H is a French brand.


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  having a coffeybreak


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Another hectic week at work started.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, lovely pic Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Evening  thank you Ellie, just finished working and it's going to be a busy week with a lot of late meetings. After exactly 1 month I can relax and live at the countryhouse, so I will keep pushing these last few weeks and then I migrate.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's a bit rainy this week.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie. Yes awful weather these past days.


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
Yesterday was very busy but great weather and today it's the opposite, cold rain...I carried my pink ostrich Ferragamo yesterday but today I have to choose an autumn bag, an Alexander Wang Rocco, that can stand rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Hope you all have a nice weekend. My boss surprised me yesterday by suggesting that the company would buy me a new workbag from the most expensive store here...so now I wonder is it going to be a Chanel or perhaps something from H we could order online...Taxwise I can only accept the sum of 500e, the rest has to be put on my salary...but on the other hand I have bags so I might just decline and take a bonus instead (if they have this urge to reward me)


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally weekend again. 

That was a nice surprise Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen,


Serva, that's a nice surprise present.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie  Hope you all have a nice weekend. My boss surprised me yesterday by suggesting that the company would buy me a new workbag from the most expensive store here...so now I wonder is it going to be a Chanel or perhaps something from H we could order online...Taxwise I can only accept the sum of 500e, the rest has to be put on my salary...but on the other hand I have bags so I might just decline and take a bonus instead (if they have this urge to reward me)



How lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Looking forward going to the countryside tomorrow after work. I´m taking Thu off and will do a spring cleaning and having a new sofa installed at the main house. I hope the weather will be better, it´s been so gray and wet lately. Last autumn I planted a lot of bulbs and it´s going to be exciting to see what springflowers there are, because I got a big bag of different sorts of bulbs from my friend who ordered them online from Holland and I have no idea what I planted...there were no pictures! 


I´ve been thinking about the new "workbag" and at the moment I´m considering Céline. I will keep you posted if I find something nice. The selection of Chanel totes is limited here, even if they get a small shipment from Chanel every week.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Having a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening, on my way to the countryhouse. It's going to rain the entire day tomorrow, but I don't mind because I'm cleaning the house and redecorating and enjoying the open fireplace


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that sounds great with the country house


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie, I love being on the countryside. I sleep so much better here than in town...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Still dreadful weather here. It does not feel like May at all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Just got this jacket. So practical :










Very light and fits in a small bag.


----------



## Mediana

^ I have a couple similar to that one. They are very practical when you your going hiking. 

Ellies.  I've gotten stains in my LV Cosmetic Pouch. From Eyeliner pencil, well it fell out from the Pencil sharpener. Any idea how to clean it? Didn't work just to wipe it of.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Med, I'm sorry about the stains. Perhaps try makeup remover pads?


----------



## Mediana

^ Oh, I don't have any pads but make up wipes. I'll try that.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Med, did it work with makeup wipes?


----------



## Serva1

Morning  went to a party yesterday and after all the fun I will have to push papers but it will be one of the last weekends I will have to dedicate to work, because soon it´s time to move to the countryhouse 

Enjoy your new jacket BlueB  I love light down jackets in springtime and autumn. They are lightweight and warm.

Hope you were able to remove the makeup stains, Med. I have had some issues with inkpens in the past but never makeup. Luckily it was the cosmetic pouch and not your bag...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Had an exciting week. Went on a job interview, also for the hospital but a different place. I'll find out how it went within two weeks. They have more interviews on Monday. 

Hermes e-mailed. My cups are now ordered and expected to be shiped at the end of this month.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with the new job openings. The tea cups will be nice too.


----------



## Mediana

Morning. 

Yes, it worked pretty well with the make up wipes. Not perfect since the leather is pebbled but at least it doesn't look as bad as it did before. My make up has to look totally clean. I get the hives when I see other peoples make up bag full of powder or stains. 

*Nahreen* Did you order the blue cups? 

When spring comes I always get the urge to redecorate, not that uncommon i'm sure, but I just don't have anything to get. It has come to that stage where if I get something I need to throw something out and I'm so happy with all the things I got. I thought about getting new towels for the bathroom but I'm happy with the ones I got even though I would love some color right now. Anyway .. I can't justify throwing the old ones away just because I want stripes right now instead of plain white.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes I  think many wants to redecorate in the spring. I know parents/grand parents did this in a low cost way, just bring out spring decorations (like christmas decorations).


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.

Med: yes I ordered them on my last visit to STH. 

I'm going to Copenhagen on Thursday for my consult work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen. Copenhagen is nice, will you stay overnight?


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie. Yes I will.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Just back from London , I've seen Angela Lansbury on stage. She is 88 and still going strong.
Amazing!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  
Just planted a lemontree in one of the large pots.


----------



## Serva1

The blossoms smell divine and baby lemons are cute


----------



## Serva1

Angela Landsbury is great. Nice you had the opportunity to see her BlueB


----------



## Serva1

The mistel is gradually starting to bloom too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Angela Landsbury is great. Nice you had the opportunity to see her BlueB



It was very good.
Your tree is lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you BlueB


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 


Lovely pics Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Waiting at the train station. Going to Copenhagen for my consult work. Will meet a customer later today and tomorrow. But I have some time to enjoy the stores. A visit to H is on my list. 

Nice pictures from your garden Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a nice time in Copenhagen!


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

Bought some nice things at a H and LV. After I pick up my tea cups, I must go on to ban island.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ooh, Congrats!! Will you post pics here?


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. Yes I'll post pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 


I'm having a vacation day today (curing an urinary infection with penicillin).


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. I hope you get better soon. I also have vacation but I spend mine working for my consult business. Weather has been lovely here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it's really nice weather now


----------



## Nahreen

Finally weekend. Still on the train, we are late. 

I was pleasantly surprised by prices at H in Copenhagen. I had checked online prices on the danish site and written them down and also Swedish online prices to compare. I knew it might be a few kronors more expensive than Sweden based on Danish krona. However, the in store prices on the things I bought were actually a bit cheaper than danish online prices. So I might not have payed more afterall.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great with the lower price!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes the prices were a real suprise. I bought a perfume, it was online 800dkr and in store 695 dkr. The perfumes in STH had higher price than the Swedish online store. That is why I took the opportunity to buy in Denmark. Also if you buy online you have to pay 250 in postage so there's no point to order just a perfume.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's a big difference in the price. Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

I also bought a black/yellow-orange/white twilly to go with my yellow python. At LV I got a cosmetic pouch in orange epi. I looked at them in STH (a purple epi) but could not make up my mind. The orange one sealed the deal.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's gorgeous colors, the orange epi must be amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

I'll take some pics. Yes the orange epi is lovely. I did not see orange in STH. I was contemplating the classic canvas one but decided to go with orange since it might only be available this season whereas canvas is classic. I thought it might be useful if I ever get that orange K. The twillie I bought will also work with an orange K. The black/white gives it a nice contast and the yellow-orange colour picks up the bag colour.


----------



## Nahreen

Here we go. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The border is somewhere between orange and yellow. I therefore think it will go well with both yellow and orange bags.

My epi cosmetic case.


----------



## Elliespurse

^These are gorgeous color combinations! The orange Epi is so rare, and the twilly is perfect on the LD. Congrats!!


----------



## Elliespurse

I think the last time LV had orange Epi was in 2006 (mandarin/orange) http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/epi-color-reference-71195-8.html#post2040630


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I was not sure about the twilly in the shop but now I am so grateful that the SA told me it would look gorgous with yellow. 

The orange epi really caught my eye. I know it will probably take two years for my K to arrive but two years from now, there might not be any orange LV cosmetic case available. I know it is crazy to buy stuff for a bag that I don't have but I can use the case on other special occasions as well. Besides I don't think the prices will go down.

At first I could not get into the LV store, they had a 15 min wait. I nearly decided to skip it but I went to do other errands and came back 45 min later. The shop was actually nearly empty, only one couple and SAs were standing without anything to do. There were lots of tourists (Japanese looking) and they moved in large groups so I can only assume they had a bunch of those in store at my first attempt.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks for the link Ellie. If it only surfaces once every 8 years, I am really glad I bought it now.


----------



## Elliespurse

I have not experienced this at the LV stores but I guess it's groups of tourists as you say.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes, there was a lot of people inside the store on my first attempt and I was not the only one asked to comeback later by the doorman. I've seen Japanese tourists basically asking the SA to show them bag after bag (in Dusseldorf) making me wait 45 min in the store before I got any help. I do think they could do some internet looking before going to the store so they don't take up to much time if there are a lot of people queing. When I came in the second time the SA in the mens and shoe department had nothing to do and 1\4 SAs downstairs were occupied. My SA told me I was fast at deciding what I wanted so I can only imagine how tedious some customers are. I told her I don't approach an SA until I more or less certain what I want.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning  I´ve been suffering from migrain but ok now and all really important meetings done until September so I can relax now and start planning the summer office days. 


You found some really nice H and LV items in Denmark, congrats Nahreen  I especially love the twilly and how it looks with the LD. I´m still looking for new twillies for my Birkin in etoupe. So far I have not found anything tempting online or in STH, but they promised to contact me if they get anything that would go well with my bag. In future I will order my china online, because it is so well packed and even cheaper than in STH. There are other things I buy at stores. I ordered a new belt online and I can only buy one more belt online this year. Guess if I really need more than one I will have to ask my BF to get it from H online...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva and Ellie. Worked a few hours in the garden and now I'm relaxing. 

Thanks Serva. How many belts can you order per year? They did not have many Twillies in Denmark either. I'm glad I found one that works with both yellow and orange. That way I might not need to think about buying one later.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  going to see the movie about Grace Kelly tonight. 

Nahreen, you can buy 2 belts and 2 slgs ( wallets etc) per year at H online. They probably have limits with the bags too...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Only two days to go this week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, yes two more days.


----------



## Mediana

Hi Everyone, 

It's been so hectic these last weeks. Two more weeks to go then I get a breather. 
*Nahreen* The twillies look great with the bag. Good choice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  just talked with my cardealer and closed the deal. I´m buying a new car for us and the funny thing is I have only seen the car on paper (a picture) and my BF just said this morning that he has no time to visit the dealer and since I`m the one who gets the discount anyway so I could close the deal...great. I feel like buying a "pig in a sac". I know more about Birkins than cars and the price I have to pay for this new car (after they credit our old one) is about the price of an ostrich Birkin...I´m so totally uninterested in cars, I just use them


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva, I hope things work out with the deal.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, the car arrives in 10 days so then I get to see what I have bought...at least the colour is ok (Silver)


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's been so hectic these last weeks. Two more weeks to go then I get a breather.
> *Nahreen* The twillies look great with the bag. Good choice!



Thanks Med. Med you talked about studying again. When will you start? Any trip planned soon?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie, the car arrives in 10 days so then I get to see what I have bought...at least the colour is ok (Silver)



How exciting. We will have to wait for ours until August. Yes cars are a money pit and unlike Birkin definitly looses value much faster (if there even is a loss in value for a B at all).


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Going to our summer house tomorrow for two days.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  Just booked tickets and going to Sthm to do some shopping on Fri with my bf. She loves Chanel and we are waiting when NK has Chanel (got a tip that they would get the brand, probably just accessories). After traditional breakfast at Wienercaféet I will go to H and look for twillies and try the Kelly bag, if they have one at the store. It would be fun to see the comparison between a 32 and a 35. I would probably choose the 32 but it´s nice to try them out. We just had the classic auction at Bukowskis here and I have to google if there is something interesting going on in Sthlm.


----------



## Serva1

Enjoy being at the countryhouse Nahreen  I will probably go after we get the new car on 9th.


----------



## Nahreen

Sounds nice Serva with both town visits and country house. 2,5 weeks left until my next trip to STH but I'll just quickly go into town and pick up my tea cups. My meeting is south of central STH. If you get the opportunity to see a K in STH it would be great with a comparison photo with your B re size. Now that I've seen your beautiful bag in real, It is easier for me to compare sizes.

I hope you find some nice Twillies, better also for you to go soon before the tourists come. They tend to empty the store. Last year in October they had a much better selection then when I visited in the end of June. Also your SA promised to put aside twillies for you if there was some she thought would be suitable.


----------



## Nahreen

serva: regarding Chanel. Does your bf have a contact? I have one at a Chanel department at Neiman in US. I've bought from him and it was easy. I am on his mail list and gets several e-mails per week of what they have in store re jewellery, bags and shoes. When I bought my bag he put me on the reservationlist (they were recieving two and one was reserved for me). I am happy to share contact details if your friend is interested.


----------



## Serva1

I will keep you posted and I`m sorry I forgot to let you try out my B30, because I got so distracted at the store with so much to see etc. I think a B30 looks good with your frame, Nahreen, but the classic Kelly is more to your taste. I have started with the Bs and go towards more relaxed Ks (I would wear the shoulder strap). I´m following the weather forecast and if Fri is rainy I will leave the Bs home and take my ostrich Ferragamo (pink, resembles the H bougaville colour)instead, because I need a twilly for the handle. Ostrich is more sensitive to handcreams etc. in comparison with Basic togo leather or epsom.


----------



## Serva1

That´s great news Nahreen  I remember you saying that the courier took the bag to your neighbour...It´s good that Neimans delivers overseas. I have to check their website. My bf asked me if I know of any online store that sells Chanel and I said no, but I will investigate this option. I know the owner of the store here and she is a lovely elderly woman who has helped me ever since I started as a customer around 17 yrs of age. My bf doesn´t have a connection with her but usually gets what she wants, because she is a big spender...You can pm me if you like 


We will go to Paris later this year and stay at a hotel across H mothership (the Sofitel Fabourg). I will have a short distance to the store...


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen yes, I'm going back this fall to tie up some loose ends. I will write a paper in företagsekonomi and finish a course in psychology. After that I'm no sure. 

Yes, I have some summer plans. I'm going to Gotland for Almedalen and right after that I'll leave for Svalbard. In August we'll be sailing in Croatia for a week following by some some kayaking/ hiking here in Sweden. One could really think I'm the outdoorsy type . BF and I will hit Palma at the end of August for a few days before school starts.


----------



## Serva1

Your vacation plans sound lovely Med, I´ve never been to Svalbard but I´ve heard it´s beautiful and can be dangerous too with the polar bears...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva: No worries. I did not at all expect holding your bag. I was just happy to see one for real. I am very careful with my own bags and I'm not sure I'd let any one hold mine.

Sounds lovely with Paris. I don't think we'll go abroad this year but I want to go somehere before my KLM miles expires in March. Paris might be a good choince even for just two days. 

I'll forward an e-mail from the SA in US so you get the contact details. It was not the bag I bought from US that got dropped off at my neighbours but one from Germany. However, it was such a long time I contacted Chanel inGermany so I don't know if the still send bags. They don't have e-mail lists or photos anyway but Neiman does and send out mails several times per week so I think Neiman is better for browsing and you can ask if a particulat item is coming in for the next season.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Nahreen yes, I'm going back this fall to tie up some loose ends. I will write a paper in företagsekonomi and finish a course in psychology. After that I'm no sure.
> 
> Yes, I have some summer plans. I'm going to Gotland for Almedalen and right after that I'll leave for Svalbard. In August we'll be sailing in Croatia for a week following by some some kayaking/ hiking here in Sweden. One could really think I'm the outdoorsy type . BF and I will hit Palma at the end of August for a few days before school starts.



Sounds good Med. Företagsekonomi and Psychology sounds quite different. What degree (subject) do you have/studying for?


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Sounds good Med. Företagsekonomi and Psychology sounds quite different. What degree (subject) do you have/studying for?




Haha.. Yes I'm all over the place but I'll get an economic degree. Doesn't really make a difference since I'm in another field by I get a degree.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  thank you for the info Nahreen. Looking forward to Fri and having my ostfralla and lemon marengue dessert at Wienercaféet. NS has Rag&Bone jeans and I can also find them at NK so looking forward finding a new pair. My favorite jeans/leggins are made by Jbrand and R&B. I also have many RL and some Gant. On the internet I at times find new brands that look good but somehow I just cannot order them if I don´t know anything about the brand.


What brands do you like?


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you have a nice day ladies.
I am at Stockholm Archipelago as usual.

View attachment 2633758









I got invited to a " högtidssammankomst " at Drottningholm.
The Queen will attend too.


So now I am trying to decide what to wear.

A Karen Millen dress and CL's maybe.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on the invitation to Drottningholm! Exciting!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx! Yes. Very exciting!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2628632
> View attachment 2628633
> View attachment 2628634
> 
> 
> The border is somewhere between orange and yellow. I therefore think it will go well with both yellow and orange bags.
> 
> My epi cosmetic case.
> View attachment 2628635





Very pretty stuff!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening,
Hope you enjoy Drottningholm and extra festive with the Queen attending  Sthlm was very gray and rainy today, but it was a quick shoppingvisit and I found  pairs of jeans at NS, so I´m very pleased. Now I´m planning a trip to Paris


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  on my way to 6 "studentfester" and the weather is fortunately clearing up. Most of the receptions are here in my neighbourhood so easy walking distance and nice to see people I know. It´s fun to go from one party to the other and see the same familiar faces, nibble a little food and continue "next door"...


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, have a nice time at the party(s) artyhat:


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Came back from our country house today after spending two days there. No internet, it is too rural for 3G to work. Went to Mediamarkt and got myself an imac for my new office. It is great not having to write on an ipad. It goes so much faster with a proper computer.

Blueberry: Thanks Blueberry. 
How exciting with the party. Is there any special purpose for the party? 

Serva: I really like Tiger jeans. I usually buy mine at JC. I always need them shortened and they do that included in the price plus it saves me the trouble of finding a seamstress to do it for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, I prefer a laptop or desktop too.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  Thank you Ellie, had fun at the parties and got a lot of compliments, which made me smile...Never tried Tiger pants but saw a pair in Swedish Elle with python print (all black or navy) so I will go and try them on. A friend of mine has a black Kelly with ghw in box leather, size 28, and I tried it on today but it felt very small, just a partybag and I need to carry more. It was fun to see the bag


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's nice with the Kelly 28.


----------



## Mediana

A 32 black box Kelly w/gh is on my wishlist. I hope to get one sometime in the future. Right now I'm still locking for a great carry on. So hard.


----------



## Elliespurse

^You wants a leather carry-on? or canvas like a LV Keepall? or nylon?


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
I like the dimensions and style of the 32K and I also prefer box for a Kelly. My dreambag would have guilloche hardware in palladium. My friend´s Kelly is about 3 yrs old and the box leather has aged well. No scratches. but I guess she doesn´t use the bag so much, except for parties.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went for a long walk today. 

I would also think canvas would be good material for travelling. I'm not sure what model would be best. I suppose it depends on if you plan on placing it under the seat or in the compatments on the plane.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning
> I like the dimensions and style of the 32K and I also prefer box for a Kelly. My dreambag would have guilloche hardware in palladium. My friend´s Kelly is about 3 yrs old and the box leather has aged well. No scratches. but I guess she doesn´t use the bag so much, except for parties.



How exciting to see your friends K. 28 or 25 is the size I wish for. For me it will be just for special occasions or shopping in STH. 

When my everyday bag is worn out (it is already there but I'm clinging on to it), I might consider a Mikael Kors. I would prefer a small Alma but the MK is more common even at the hospital so I would think it would be less annoying to people.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  looks like a beautiful sunny day. Nice to wear summerclothes and sunglases again


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's beautiful today


----------



## Serva1

Waiting for my turn at the bank and today I have no patience to queue...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

My trip to Paris was again postponed so I got a little camelia bag today with matching cardcase ( will use as wallet)


----------



## Elliespurse

Oh this looks nice! Congrats!!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  a little treat for me...


----------



## Mediana

Sere Holy! Camelia is my favourite pattern from Chanel. I only have the card case. What kind of bag is it? I waited, and waited for them to put a WOC out. Took forever and by then I already had four and couldn't justify one more.


----------



## Serva1

Morning 


I´m glad you liked my new bag, _*Mediana*_  it´s the 13C black lambskin camellia woc with light gold (matte) hw. I had to get some consolidation for not being able to do the trip to Paris, due to work...so I got the woc from my local shop. The cardcase works as a wallet for me (like in H), because I only carry my cards and a little cash. The woc isn´t a big bag but it fits nicely the cardcase, Iphone and my C keyring (I got one in pale gold and with a little blingbling). I like the fact that it has a lot of pockets with zippers and the bag itself is very lightweight. I only have 3 C bags so far but they are all different and I am very patient nowadays with my purchases, because I already have a lot and I rather give away some than sell on ebay. I´m also too conservative to buy second hand, unless it´s a vintage piece...but even then it would be nice to know the seller.


----------



## Serva1

Today I finished earlier and I'm exploring my neighbourhood and sending you pics


----------



## Serva1

I just love old buildings and architecture


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

The Russian embassy, perhaps not the most beautiful building but definitely impressive. Fortunately the green threes soften the greyness...


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

My ex home (3 different appartments)


----------



## Serva1

this one is for sale...


----------



## Serva1

I have always liked the entrance door. Solid oak


----------



## Serva1

This hidden treasure was recently bought by a Russian oligarc. I was told he had 3 suitcases of money with him when they closed the deal.


----------



## Serva1

A well hidden treasure. It's going to be interesting to see what he will do to the mansion house and if it will upset the neighbourhood...


----------



## Serva1

The trees are most beautiful now and flowers everywhere


----------



## Serva1

Brunnsparken is an oasis, it's our Central Park


----------



## Serva1

Getting closer to home...and yes, I have slept in this house too...


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

This belongs to my friends and even if these old houses need a lot of maintance and constant care I just love them


----------



## Serva1

Villa Kleineh was for sale some years ago and since I didn't have the millions the Dutch bought it and now it is the Dutch Embassy. I just passed the Embassador, he likes his bicycle


----------



## Serva1

My homestreet, incredible green colours!


----------



## Serva1

Balcony view 1


----------



## Serva1

Balcony view 2


----------



## Serva1

My next door neighbour has stopped renovating. A new Embassador is expected soon. Hope he has a nice dog


----------



## Serva1

Hope you enjoyed the pics  I wanted to share because I try to enjoy the neighbourhood now because soon I move to the countryhouse. We don't have touristbuses here anymore..,I remember once having tea in my white bathrobe at the balcony and then the bus stopped outside and Asian tourists taking pics so I had to run inside...embarrasing


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - Thank you for posting these pics, I really enjoyed them especially since I love old buildings too. LOL about tourists documenting local culture and habits


----------



## Serva1

the thought of modelling in a long white terrycloth robe in someone's photoalbum is most embarrasing... Not my brightest moment


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.

Lovely pics Serva and congratulations to your new C items. They are beautiful.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen  I've been so focused on H items lately that it's nice with a little C for a change


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  still one meeting left and then I can relax. It's really hot today and I'm dressed completely in white, even white Tod's shoes. Time to start wearing white linen! My niece 4 yrs and my Mom are arriving tomorrow as houseguest and it will be fun to go tothe Zoo and feed the peacocks some big blueberries.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, have a nice time tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  have a nice weekend you too. Just finished the meeting and I'm completely exhausted...now going home and sofa&TV


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Sorry fornot being more active but this was a crazy week. I got offered the job I was on an interview for and now they asked me what I want for salary. I will give my answer after the weekend but I'm scared I'll say something too large and they'll withdraw the offer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, Congrats on the job offer!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen, congrats!!! Remember to ask a good offer because if they really want you they should be generous, you know you are worth it!


----------



## Serva1

I went to a restaurant to have dinner because I just realized I have nothing nice to eat at home...and I'm worth it because I had many meetings and woke up half past 5 this morning  still looking at work papers while waiting for my food...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening,
> Hope you enjoy Drottningholm and extra festive with the Queen attending  Sthlm was very gray and rainy today, but it was a quick shoppingvisit and I found  pairs of jeans at NS, so I´m very pleased. Now I´m planning a trip to Paris



Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. Came back from our country house today after spending two days there. No internet, it is too rural for 3G to work. Went to Mediamarkt and got myself an imac for my new office. It is great not having to write on an ipad. It goes so much faster with a proper computer.
> 
> Blueberry: Thanks Blueberry.
> How exciting with the party. Is there any special purpose for the party?
> 
> Serva: I really like Tiger jeans. I usually buy mine at JC. I always need them shortened and they do that included in the price plus it saves me the trouble of finding a seamstress to do it for me.



It's the yearly " högtidssammankomst".
They give awards to the actors/singers who performed at the Theatre.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely pix SERVA!


----------



## Blueberry12

Did you celebrate Nationaldagen yesterday?

I had this cake :


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. No special celebration yesterday. Was at our country house and had a really relaxing evening. Some good wine and parmesan cheese, parma ham etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. I need to go out and work in the garden today.


----------



## Elliespurse

It looks like it'll be nice weather today


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and Nahreen  My niece 4yrs came on Friday and today is the last day of her visit. Yesterday we spent at the Zoo and went to see Rio2 movie in the evening. Today Tove Jansson exhibition at Ateneum (our biggest museum with traditional paintings and sculptures) and after that either the Zoo again (my niece loves feeding the peacocks with blueberries) or some other activity, then early dinner at restaurant and after that she is going home. Without saying I´m completely exhausted but she is lovely and at least she sleeps well in her room so everything has been ok, but I have to say I´m happy being an aunt that can spoil her to pieces and educate her versus being a mother


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds lovely. Have a nice day.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone. .. I'm totally beat tonight. I worked a few hours this morning, had a lunch and then wrote a 5 hour exam in labor law. 

I need to sleep but to caffeinated to do anything.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi *Med*, Wow you had a busy day! Hope you gets some sleep.


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

I am my way to Drottningholm soon.
Exciting!

I am wearing a Vera Wang dress and CL heels.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Have a nice evening at Drottningholm!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

It was a great afternoon.
The Queen was very pretty IRL.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely!  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Blueberry12

Some more pix:


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Nahreen

The canapes and champagne looked good Blueberry. It seemed like a lot of music.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pics and baby birds too


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

I like baby birds.


----------



## Blueberry12

Yes , but there was some ballet too.







Nahreen said:


> The canapes and champagne looked good Blueberry. It seemed like a lot of music.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

I was offered the job and even got a bit higher salary than I suggested to them (which was already high). It is a big big raise from my present salary. I'll only be working 50% though with that job. 

Off to STH next Thursday for work. DH also have to work there next Thursday so we decided to stay until Friday (Midsummer Eve). We booked table at Grand Escalier again and will stay at Mornington again. Plan on visiting the sales which I think start tomorrow, at least at RL and NK.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen - Congrats on the job offer, and the great plans for next week!


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie.
DH nearly did not dare tell me he was going to STH on Thu because of Midsummer. It was not until I told him I had to go on Thu instead of Mon that he told me. I had originally planned to go on Mon but I need to go on another meeting then so I postponed my trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

^ - I usually don't celebrate much either.


----------



## Nahreen

I wonder if my stawberries will be ready. Maby if it continues to be this sunny and warm. I don't like herring with fresh potatos and sour cream. I like barbeque in the evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

I think herring is ok but perhaps I'll buy some ribs at Coop Konsum.


----------



## Nahreen

I like to eat a few pieces of herring and I like fresh potatos just not the combination of both with sour cream. Fresh potatos are nice to use for roasted potatoes in the owen.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> *I was offered the job and even got a bit higher salary than I suggested to them (which was already high). It is a big big raise from my present salary. I'll only be working 50% though with that job. *
> 
> Off to STH next Thursday for work. DH also have to work there next Thursday so we decided to stay until Friday (Midsummer Eve). We booked table at Grand Escalier again and will stay at Mornington again. Plan on visiting the sales which I think start tomorrow, at least at RL and NK.



Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats!



Thanks Blueberry. Any plans for Midsummer?


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen, Congrats on your job offer! 

I have a few errands to run tomorrow but if the sales starts I'll avoid it. I can't really stand the crowds.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally weekend again. 

Thanks Med.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes finally weekend


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Very windy here. Have done garden work this morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's nice weather anyway.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Blueberry. Any plans for Midsummer?



Not yet.
I don't really celebrate any kind of Holidays.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen. I'm just back from the grocery store and the warm morning sunlight is lovely today.


----------



## Nahreen

We did some more gardenwork. We are going to a baptism today.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oh that's nice. I'm having the laundry room right now (as usual on Sunday mornings 


I made a new look on my website too.


----------



## Nahreen

I need to go and buy a present first. We'll go to the mall.


----------



## MsFrida

Hi ladies! Long time no "see"  Sorry for being MIA for so long. I hope you're all doing well?


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello MsFrida! I'm so happy to see you back here!


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you E! That's so sweet of you to say. How are you?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks everything is ok here, I'm in saving mode right now so I haven't bought anything new for a log time (well, except for a new chair). How are you doing?


----------



## Serva1

Lovely pics BlueB  Hope you have a good trip to Sthlm Nahreen  and happy you got a good salary!!!Greetings from the countryhouse. I'm painting with Allbäck linseedoil paints and I love their products. Linseed oilpaints smell so good and are great for old timberhouses. I'm mostly using almondwhite and antiquewhite at the moment.


----------



## Serva1

Nice of you to join the CS again MsFrida  I'm relatively new here...


----------



## Serva1

Have to go back to my paintbrushes now but hope you all have a nice evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Have a nice evening Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks everything is ok here, I'm in saving mode right now so I haven't bought anything new for a log time (well, except for a new chair). How are you doing?



Glad to hear it  I'm doing okay, same as always, two steps forward and one back. It's a slow process, but I'm in a better place than I was a year ago and I'm grateful for that.

I had a look at your website, have you sold your lovely Speedy Cube? I was on a bag-break for two years, and then I got the LV Belmont in Berlin towards the end of last year. That, and an Hermès scarf (spent my birthday in Copenhagen last summer and decided to treat myself), were my only puchases last year (oh yeah, I did order an H mors scarf ring around that time as well. I'm still amazed by that delivery, from Paris to my doorstep exactly 21 hours after placing the order!)


Sorry if I'm being nosy, but what kind of chair did you get? 




Serva1 said:


> Nice of you to join the CS again MsFrida  I'm relatively new here...




Hi Serva, nice to see new faces in here


----------



## Elliespurse

MsFrida said:


> Glad to hear it  I'm doing okay, same as always, two steps forward and one back. It's a slow process, but I'm in a better place than I was a year ago and I'm grateful for that.
> 
> I had a look at your website, have you sold your lovely Speedy Cube? I was on a bag-break for two years, and then I got the LV Belmont in Berlin towards the end of last year. That, and an Hermès scarf (spent my birthday in Copenhagen last summer and decided to treat myself), were my only puchases last year (oh yeah, I did order an H mors scarf ring around that time as well. I'm still amazed by that delivery, from Paris to my doorstep exactly 21 hours after placing the order!)
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm being nosy, but what kind of chair did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Serva, nice to see new faces in here



I'm happy to hear you're doing ok! Congrats on your new items and birthday treat 

Oh I still have my collection with the Cube and all. I'm still trying to recover from selling my black Epi speedy four years ago  

Here's the chair and foot stool (it's Josef Frank/Svenskt Tenn):


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> I'm happy to hear you're doing ok! Congrats on your new items and birthday treat
> 
> Oh I still have my collection with the Cube and all. I'm still trying to recover from selling my black Epi speedy four years ago
> 
> Here's the chair and foot stool (it's Josef Frank/Svenskt Tenn):



I had a feeling it would be Svenskt Tenn related, nice 

And I'm glad to hear you've still got the Cube (and your SO vachetta pieces which are tdf!). I can't believe it's been so long since you sold your black epi though!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes ST is a favorite right now and I'd like to get more items in the future. I guess I'm attached to the collection, at least I know it's best to choose new items carefully.


----------



## Nahreen

Welcome back MsFrida. 

Afternoon all. Home alone, DH is at afterwork with friends.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pics BlueB  Hope you have a good trip to Sthlm Nahreen  and happy you got a good salary!!!Greetings from the countryhouse. I'm painting with Allbäck linseedoil paints and I love their products. Linseed oilpaints smell so good and are great for old timberhouses. I'm mostly using almondwhite and antiquewhite at the moment.



Thanks Serva. I'm looking forward to my trip. Will try to find out tomorrow if my tea cups have come to the store yet. I hope they have. It is 1,5 month since I asked them to order them.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## MsFrida

Good morning! Lovely weather here today  




Nahreen said:


> Welcome back MsFrida.
> 
> Afternoon all. Home alone, DH is at afterwork with friends.



Thank you Nahreen!


----------



## MsFrida

Btw E, I'm not sure if you were a mod the last time I was here, but congratulations!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's lovely here too 

Thanks MsF, I think it's two years mod now in July. It's not much work and I thought I could help out a little while spending a lot of time here anyway.


----------



## MsFrida

That's nice of you 


I was finally able to reach my therapist and cancel my appointment for this afternoon, my cramps make it impossible for me to concentrate, sit up and be courteous all at the same time


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's good you could cancel the appointment.


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's good you could cancel the appointment.


Yup. I might have to pay for the session anyway, but I'd rather do that than sit there and make us both miserable  The downside is that she's going on vacation so I won't get a new appointment before the end of July. I can't be held accountable if I do some retail therapy in the meantime


----------



## Elliespurse

MsFrida said:


> Yup. I might have to pay for the session anyway, but I'd rather do that than sit there and make us both miserable  The downside is that she's going on vacation so I won't get a new appointment before the end of July. *I can't be held accountable if I do some retail therapy in the meantime*


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## MsFrida

Good morning  

I had such an awful afternoon/evening yesterday on top of the cramps. Went to do some errands, started to feel shaky and nauseous, and barely got home before I lost my dinner. Yuck! That money would've been better spent on a square inch of my next bag  Fingers crossed for a better day today


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning MsFrida, I hope your day will be better today.


----------



## MsFrida

Sooo much better  Such lovely weather too. How was your day?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's been a great day with the lovely weather


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## MsFrida

Hello hello  I woke up at 4:20 this morning being _very_ aware of my allergies, but the ventilation here is poor so I insist on having the bedroom window slightly open from mid-spring til mid-fall. I need to get something better than "kestine" for days like these, anyone else in here allergic to pollen who has any recommendations?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Hello, I don't have any recommendations, perhaps ask at the pharmacy?

I also have a window slightly open during spring to fall.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

In STH now at my hotel. As usual bought too much things but at least most of it were 30-50% off. My new mousepad was ungortunatelly full price.

MsFrida: I have no allegies.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, attending a reception that starts at 6 pm


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

Have a great time at STH Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm.. looks delicious Serva. Btw, I remember the painting in the first pic, is it Claude Monet?

Edit: the painting is Hip, Hip, Hurrah! by Peder Severin Krøyer



Have a nice time in Sthlm Nahreen.


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^Hello, I don't have any recommendations, *perhaps ask at the pharmacy?*
> 
> I also have a window slightly open during spring to fall.



Yes, I planned on doing so today, but the sky opened up and it just wouldn't stop, and then the thunder came, so I stayed at home :rain:



Nahreen said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> In STH now at my hotel. As usual bought too much things but at least most of it were 30-50% off. My new mousepad was ungortunatelly full price.
> 
> MsFrida: I have no allegies.



Do you happen to know if Hermès and Bottega Veneta have any items on sale? I'm heading to Uppsala next week to visit family (I have a 1 year old absolutely adorable nephew) but I if I have time and energy I might stop by on my way home

Hope you're having a good time! And I would love to see your purchases when you get back home 



Serva1 said:


> Evening, attending a reception that starts at 6 pm
> View attachment 2657431



That looks yu-mmyyyy


----------



## pr1nc355

Just have a question for you lovely Scandinavians.  Have any of you shopped at Mrs. H before?  Considering buying something from their website and want to make sure they're a legit store.  They're also pretty new, right?  I was in Stockholm in 2009, and I don't remember seeing it, and I spent a whole day shopping at Birger Jarlsgatan  I so wish to go back!


----------



## Elliespurse

pr1nc355 said:


> Just have a question for you lovely Scandinavians.  Have any of you shopped at Mrs. H before?  Considering buying something from their website and want to make sure they're a legit store.  They're also pretty new, right?  I was in Stockholm in 2009, and I don't remember seeing it, and I spent a whole day shopping at Birger Jarlsgatan  I so wish to go back!



Hi, MrsH is legit and they are for example authorized reseller for Proenza Schouler. I have only shopped in the store in person though. The store have been at the same spot for perhaps 10-15 years, it's inside a galleria and not directly from Birger Jarlsgatan. See my pics below.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Soon time to go home.

Yesterday, I realised at my hotel room that one of my shopping bags was missing. The one with my mouse H pad. I had put down the bags in the reception when taking up my room key. I realised it might have been left there. I rushed down and as luckily the reception staff had found it. I had to describe the content before they gave it to me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, wow I'm glad you found the shopping bag 

Have a safe trip.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie.

Ms Frida: I did not see any sale signs at Hermes. I did not look at Bottega but perhaps Blueberry or Med knows.

Serva: That buffet looked good. I hope you had a good time. 

I'll be home around 11 so we'll get most of the day at home. I did the shopping and cleaning before going to STH so I can just relax when I get home.


----------



## Nahreen

I took my yellow LD in python to STH and I got many compliments in the shop for it. I covered it well with my umbrella, the weather was nasty yesterday. Good thing was that the shops were nearly empty so I got to look at the sale items in peace.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Your LD is stunning!


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. Will you eat strawberries today? I did not buy any. I grow them in my garden but I don't think they are ready yet but there will be lots in a week or two.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I haven't planned for strawberries today either, just some ribs.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  having icelatte at our one and only Starbucks. Seems there are just tourists here....Did some shopping for my home office and going to work both today and tomorrow so that I can relax 1,5 weeks at the country house. 

Most shops are closed today but Dellamarga ( our Chanel oasis) is open, so I have to go and take a look at the selection...

Nahreen, so sorry I missed your gorgeous LD!!! and happy you got your mousepad back. You are very fortunate 

Wish you all a relaxing weekend and Mid Summer Day. It's a big holiday here, but many people are drowned and usually a lot of traffic accidents. Every year the news on TV count how many people have died during the festivities at summer cottages. People drink too much, go to the sauna and swim in the lakes and the result is not a good combo.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, nice view at Starbucks!


----------



## Serva1

Thx Ellie  The city is pretty empty, just tourists and me


----------



## Serva1

Just stepped out of the tram, walking home...A pic of the Catholic Church, St. Henrik's Cathedral.


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

A lot of parking space available everywhere...


----------



## Serva1

I got a new neighbour ( US Embassador) and there will be a big 4th of July party coming up, but I want to stay at the countryside, because of the redecoration project at the big guesthouse.


----------



## Serva1

They are also redoing our garden so better stay away as much as possible...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Thx Ellie  it's fun to send you pics back, because I enjoy your pics too


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes pics are always nice, I'd like to take more pics this summer.


----------



## pr1nc355

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, MrsH is legit and they are for example authorized reseller for Proenza Schouler. I have only shopped in the store in person though. The store have been at the same spot for perhaps 10-15 years, it's inside a galleria and not directly from Birger Jarlsgatan. See my pics below.
> 
> View attachment 2658497
> View attachment 2658496


 
Thank you for the info and the pics.  Now that I have seen your pics, I think I recall being in the galleria and seeing MrsH, just didn't realize that was the name of the store.  I didn't get to do much shopping in the galleria, since I went there after spending a ton at Nathalie Schuterman and knew that I didn't have much left, so I avoided all the shops to avoid going broke


----------



## MsFrida

I had to cancel my midsummer plans because of a stupid anxiety attack. So here I am, at 9:30 PM and already in my pyjamas in front of Netflix watching Mad Men  




Nahreen said:


> Morning. Soon time to go home.
> 
> Yesterday, I realised at my hotel room that one of my shopping bags was missing. The one with my mouse H pad. I had put down the bags in the reception when taking up my room key. I realised it might have been left there. I rushed down and as luckily the reception staff had found it. I had to describe the content before they gave it to me.



What a relief! Glad you got it back
And thanks for letting me know about the sales



Nahreen said:


> I took my yellow LD in python to STH and I got many compliments in the shop for it. I covered it well with my umbrella, the weather was nasty yesterday. Good thing was that the shops were nearly empty so I got to look at the sale items in peace.



I feel dumb asking this, but what's an LD? I'm guessing it's not Louis Duitton 





Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2658667
> 
> I got a new neighbour ( US Embassador) and there will be a big 4th of July party coming up, but I want to stay at the countryside, because of the redecoration project at the big guesthouse.



Nice house, may I ask what part of Scandinavia you're from?  
Love your Céline btw!


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'll join you MsFrida, and I actually prefer to make this a relaxing weekend without the pressure to do this or that.


----------



## MsFrida

It's nice to know I'm not alone  I've been looking through the Alma BB clubhouse, it's so cute but I think it would look ridiculous on my size/frame


----------



## Serva1

MsFrida said:


> Nice house, may I ask what part of Scandinavia you're from?
> Love your Céline btw!




Thank you MsFrida  I live in Helsinki, strictly speaking it is not part of Scandinavia, but since I´m Swedish speaking (mother tongue)  and frequently visit STH for shopping I have felt I belong here...The red brick building reminds me of Boston, especially Harward area and it´s the US Embassy here in my town (I live in an Embassy area). You can google Brunnsparken if you like to find out more


----------



## Serva1

LD = Lady Dior. Nahreen has a gorgeous medium size Lady Dior in python, which I hope to see one day  Never seen a LD python live, just ostrich.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Will read my book today. It is stay in weather today. Fell asleep in front of the tv yesterday so no Midsummer celebration for us either. 

Serva: if we meet again I'll bring the LD bag. It was the first time I took it out but it was not really good weather for it.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen  I will try to coordinate a visit to STH when you have business there and perhaps want to carry your LD. I know it´s a hazzle to travel with exotics and you take such good care of your bags (your C was so white and beautiful). I will take my B35 etoupe for the next SC meeting, because I really like to travel with that size. I have not found twillies for it yet though...


----------



## Serva1

I have to work today, got emails to write and papers to push, but tomorrow I will go shopping with my niece and in the evening we go to the countryhouse. Enjoy your book Nahreen, it´s great weather here so perhaps I will work on the balcony for a while


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning everyone.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Nahreen  I will try to coordinate a visit to STH when you have business there and perhaps want to carry your LD. I know it´s a hazzle to travel with exotics and you take such good care of your bags (your C was so white and beautiful). I will take my B35 etoupe for the next SC meeting, because I really like to travel with that size. I have not found twillies for it yet though...



Yes I´d like to meet again. I´ll bring my yellow LD bag. I had my new twilli tied to it as a decoration. I need to take my bags out for exercise more, after all they are meant to be used.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Soon time to go home.
> 
> Yesterday, I realised at my hotel room that one of my shopping bags was missing. The one with my mouse H pad. I had put down the bags in the reception when taking up my room key. I realised it might have been left there. I rushed down and as luckily the reception staff had found it. I had to describe the content before they gave it to me.



Great you got back the bag!


----------



## Blueberry12

Welcome back MsFrida!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nice pix , Serva!


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> Do you happen to know if Hermès and Bottega Veneta have any items on sale? I'm heading to Uppsala next week to visit family (I have a 1 year old absolutely adorable nephew) but I if I have time and energy I might stop by on my way home





I am going to the city tomorrow , so I can check it out.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Nice pix , Serva!


Thank you BlueB  I always enjoy your pix too. They are so versatile.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you BlueB  I always enjoy your pix too. They are so versatile.



Thanx.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry: I bought new shoes at Savannahs. They had 50% off and lots left in store.


----------



## MsFrida

Serva1 said:


> Thank you MsFrida  I live in Helsinki, strictly speaking it is not part of Scandinavia, but since I´m Swedish speaking (mother tongue)  and frequently visit STH for shopping I have felt I belong here...The red brick building reminds me of Boston, especially Harward area and it´s the US Embassy here in my town (I live in an Embassy area). You can google Brunnsparken if you like to find out more



I don't care what my geography books said, in my mind Finland _is_ part of Scandinavia 
An embassy area, my goodness, no wonder it's so fancy!  Looks like a wonderful oasis in the middle of a larger city




Serva1 said:


> LD = Lady Dior. Nahreen has a gorgeous medium size Lady Dior in python, which I hope to see one day  Never seen a LD python live, just ostrich.



Aaah, yes of course, thank you! 





Blueberry12 said:


> Welcome back MsFrida!



Thank you so much!




Blueberry12 said:


> I am going to the city tomorrow , so I can check it out.



That would be so kind of you, thanks!


----------



## MsFrida

Nahreen said:


> Blueberry: I bought new shoes at Savannahs. They had 50% off and lots left in store.



It's a good thing they never have my size, because 50% off is dan-ge-rous 

I love love love these

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1432&b=63&page=1&rnum=125


----------



## MsFrida

LOL, I read 'saliva', not 'savila' 

http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1581&b=63&page=1&rnum=79


----------



## Blueberry12

I had this witch flounder at Strömma Krog on thursday.
It was very nice.
I like beetroots.


----------



## Blueberry12

My hair at a film set last week.
It was so cold!

We were filming a garden party outside.


----------



## MsFrida

Blueberry12 said:


> I had this witch flounder at Strömma Krog on thursday.
> It was very nice.
> I like beetroots.
> 
> View attachment 2659825



That looks SO good! I'm so glad it's "färskpotatis" season, I'm not a big potato person otherwise. I had smörstekt spätta/färskpotatis/örtcreme for lunch last week and it was beyond yummy



Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2659826
> 
> 
> 
> My hair at a film set last week.
> It was so cold!
> 
> We were filming a garden party outside.



Beautiful! Don't ask me why, but I always thought you had blonde hair for some reason


----------



## Blueberry12

Congrats!

Can you post modelling pix?






Nahreen said:


> Blueberry: I bought new shoes at Savannahs. They had 50% off and lots left in store.


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> That looks SO good! I'm so glad it's "färskpotatis" season, I'm not a big potato person otherwise. I had smörstekt spätta/färskpotatis/örtcreme for lunch last week and it was beyond yummy
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Don't ask me why, but I always thought you had blonde hair for some reason




I like new potatoes too. 

No , I am not blond , but I have lighter brown hair originally.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can you post modelling pix?



I will try to do so. These were the ones I bought. I needed new ballerinas and they were quite comfy even though the shape is ugly when not on the foot.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2659826
> 
> 
> 
> My hair at a film set last week.
> It was so cold!
> 
> We were filming a garden party outside.



Looking beautiful. Was it for a movie or a comersial?


----------



## MsFrida

It's one o'clock already and I still haven't done anything productive today




Blueberry12 said:


> I like new potatoes too.
> 
> No , I am not blond , but I have lighter brown hair originally.




Perhaps I've seen pics of that here, or I'm just confused. Wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Serva1

MsFrida said:


> I don't care what my geography books said, in my mind Finland _is_ part of Scandinavia
> An embassy area, my goodness, no wonder it's so fancy!  Looks like a wonderful oasis in the middle of a larger city




Thank you MsFrida , yes it´s an oasis and very quiet. I love the park and the trees. Only a short walking distance to the city. Many friendly Swedish speaking people living here among all diplomats  Feels also very secure with the police car always standing in front of the US Embassy and the Embassy guards being around. My BF got his wallet back when he dropped it stepping out of the car...the Embassy guards picked it up and handed it over to the police. 


My BF wants to move to a towerhouse that will be built in 2018, but I hope he will change his mind...luckily I have some years to make him change his mind


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida said:


> LOL, I read 'saliva', not 'savila'
> 
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1581&b=63&page=1&rnum=79



Both are gorgeous. I can't wear such high heels though. I have small feet, usually 34-35 depending on model so sometimes I'm lucky at the designer sales but not regular stores since they rarely have 35 at all.


----------



## Blueberry12

I am wearing these Manolos today.


----------



## MsFrida

Serva1 said:


> Thank you MsFrida , yes it´s an oasis and very quiet. I love the park and the trees. Only a short walking distance to the city. Many friendly Swedish speaking people living here among all diplomats  Feels also very secure with the police car always standing in front of the US Embassy and the Embassy guards being around. My BF got his wallet back when he dropped it stepping out of the car...the Embassy guards picked it up and handed it over to the police.
> 
> 
> My BF wants to move to a towerhouse that will be built in 2018, but I hope he will change his mind...*luckily I have some years to make him change his mind*




That made me think of this movie clip  (about 35 seconds in)




I wouldn't want to leave a place like that either


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Looking beautiful. Was it for a movie or a comersial?



It's for a Swedish TV series.


----------



## Serva1

Drop dead gorgeous python summerheels BlueB!!!You look very regal with your hair up and long neck. Wish I could manage my long hair better, I just twist it around and use an Alexandre clip...


----------



## MsFrida

Nahreen said:


> Both are gorgeous. I can't wear such high heels though. I have small feet, usually 34-35 depending on model so sometimes I'm lucky at the designer sales but not regular stores since they rarely have 35 at all.




We are on opposite ends of this dilemma then. I'm a 42, 41 on very rare occasions (if they're wide), and it's not the easiest to find in regular shops (let alone designer). I have a friend who's a 35 with a high foot arch, it's hell for her to go shoe shopping too...


----------



## MsFrida

Blueberry12 said:


> I am wearing these Manolos today.
> 
> View attachment 2659846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659847




Lovely colour!


----------



## Serva1

I have to make a sallad and then go out for a walk, cannot resist the nice weather. Hope you ladies have a great weekend


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Drop dead gorgeous python summerheels BlueB!!!You look very regal with your hair up and long neck. Wish I could manage my long hair better, I just twist it around and use an Alexandre clip...



Thanx.




Of course my hair doesn't always look like this, but there is a crew to make sure everything is allright with your hair , make up and costume.

And we even had people who carried warm coats we could use between the takes.


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> We are on opposite ends of this dilemma then. I'm a 42, 41 on very rare occasions (if they're wide), and it's not the easiest to find in regular shops (let alone designer). I have a friend who's a 35 with a high foot arch, it's hell for her to go shoe shopping too...




I need 37 in shoes and that's not easy either at sales , as the most common sizes are often gone.


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> Lovely colour!







Thank you.


----------



## MsFrida

Serva1 said:


> I have to make a sallad and then go out for a walk, cannot resist the nice weather. Hope you ladies have a great weekend



You too! 





Blueberry12 said:


> I need 37 in shoes and that's not easy either at sales , as the most common sizes are often gone.



See, none if our sizes are any good


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> You too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, none if our sizes are any good





:giggles:


----------



## Nahreen

I've made a pasta sallad with feta cheese and sun dried tomatoes. We'll barbeque some beef filet to that. I've also made some home made garlic thyme butter for the filet. I grow thyme in my vegetable plot. I think my first strawberries will be ready on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I am wearing these Manolos today.
> 
> View attachment 2659846
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659847



Those shoes are gorgeous. I know you have an amazing shoe collection. I have bought a lot of shoes the past years but I still have not learnt to walk comfortably in high heels so many are still unused. 

I'd have loved to have a pair of those studded Valentinos in a bright colour but they were quite expensive and are now sold out.


----------



## MsFrida

Good evening people




MsFrida said:


> You too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, none *if* our sizes are any good



*of

Can't spell


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening MsF


----------



## MsFrida

If you heard a loud bang then that was my fault, I photobombed the LV in action thread  :shame:


----------



## Elliespurse

^I just checked,wow lots of great pics!!  and a glimpse of your new bag too, Congrats!


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^I just checked,wow lots of great pics!!  and a glimpse of your new bag too, Congrats!



Thanks! They're nothing special, but I like to "document" my bags in action  even if they're just iphone pics

And yes, that's my Belmont  (I got something with nomade leather at last lol). One day I'll get around to take some better pics of it


----------



## MsFrida

3 AM and still no sleep. Welcome to my life


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ms Frida or evening, depending on how you see it.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  I will go and check out MsF´s LVs in action. I love nomade leather...


----------



## Serva1

About shoe size, I´m 38,5 at times 38 but heels 39. I have a lot of shoes I have never used but it´s good to have classics, because you never know when you need them. If I find nice boots I usually buy 2 pairs, because they will last longer. In autumn/winter I love knee high boots without metal decorations, very plain good suede or leather ones. I wear them with long coats and short skirts or cityshorts with a turtle neck. Also jodhpurs (short riding boots) with slim jeans or leggins is another favorite look. In summer it´s all about ballerinas and Tod´s. I have a lot of sandals, but I only use them on beach holidays. In the countryhouse I like my espandrilles and Docksides. I like the look of heels, guess you can say I like owning but use more seldom. When I put them on they give a special feeling and I usually wear them to annual shareholders´meetings or very festive occations when I wear a long dress.


----------



## Serva1

Just checked out your LV action pics, MsF  and they are very nice. I found one bag we share, the Montaigne clutch. I have it in ivory (a present from my bf) and I find years can pass and I don´t use it...It just sits in the box. It´s a very spacious clutch and could be used on a rainy day, but it´s very long and boxy. Also epi leather has never been a favourite of mine even though it´s very durable. I also got a cardcase with keyring to match it, another present from one of my friends, so I guess I cannot give away the bag, because of the people who game me presents. If I need to carry a clutch I use a smaller bag, the Montaigne is for me a midsize clutch I more seldom need.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 


MsF, hope you got some sleep


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. My stomach decided to protest in the night and I had to go up. It was probably because I had some raspberries. I often get problems with my stomach after eating strawberries, peaches etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm sorry about the stomach probl. I think I get problem from imported salad, it has to be clean.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. For the summer I have my own grown salad. I've just spent a few hours working in the garden. I'm trying to keep everything tidy. I don't enjoy sitting on the patio unless I know the garden is ok.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Those shoes are gorgeous. I know you have an amazing shoe collection. I have bought a lot of shoes the past years but I still have not learnt to walk comfortably in high heels so many are still unused.
> 
> I'd have loved to have a pair of those studded Valentinos in a bright colour but they were quite expensive and are now sold out.



Yes , the studded Valentinos are very pretty.


----------



## Serva1

Hope you recover soon Nahreen 

I'm having brunch with my niece at Hotel Kämp ( our Hotel Grand).


----------



## MsFrida

Nahreen said:


> Morning Ms Frida or evening, depending on how you see it.



Hey! I guess I shouldn't have left tpf last night afterall 





Serva1 said:


> Morning  I will go and check out MsF´s LVs in action. I love nomade leather...



Sorry to disappoint, it's only the handles and clochette that are nomade on the bag





Serva1 said:


> About shoe size, I´m 38,5 at times 38 but heels 39. I have a lot of shoes I have never used but it´s good to have classics, because you never know when you need them. If I find nice boots I usually buy 2 pairs, because they will last longer. In autumn/winter I love knee high boots without metal decorations, very plain good suede or leather ones. I wear them with long coats and short skirts or cityshorts with a turtle neck. Also jodhpurs (short riding boots) with slim jeans or leggins is another favorite look. In summer it´s all about ballerinas and Tod´s. I have a lot of sandals, but I only use them on beach holidays. In the countryhouse I like my espandrilles and Docksides. I like the look of heels, guess you can say I like owning but use more seldom. When I put them on they give a special feeling and I usually wear them to annual shareholders´meetings or very festive occations when I wear a long dress.



Another boot lover here! I got these leather/suede ones from Clarks last year

http://image.ceneo.pl/data/products/17666358/i-clarks-kozaki-kali-cornish-35-5.jpg


And these booties

http://cdn2.sarenza.net/static/_img/productsV4/0000080931/HD_0000080931_146620_04.jpg?201309120229



I really need to start using my high heeled shoes more, I resorted to flats when my medication messed with my balance (who wants to wear heels if you look drunk walking in them? )





Serva1 said:


> Just checked out your LV action pics, MsF  and they are very nice. I found one bag we share, the Montaigne clutch. I have it in ivory (a present from my bf) and I find years can pass and I don´t use it...It just sits in the box. It´s a very spacious clutch and could be used on a rainy day, but it´s very long and boxy. Also epi leather has never been a favourite of mine even though it´s very durable. I also got a cardcase with keyring to match it, another present from one of my friends, so I guess I cannot give away the bag, because of the people who game me presents. If I need to carry a clutch I use a smaller bag, the Montaigne is for me a midsize clutch I more seldom need.



I personally love Epi and would like to have a larger bag in it (Brea MM and an Alma have been on my wishlist for years), but the Montaigne usually only comes out for dinners. It's such a pity, because I think it's a really pretty clutch





Elliespurse said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> MsF, hope you got some sleep



I did, thank you, I fell asleep around 5 or 6 so I had breakfast not too long ago


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

I love dessert


----------



## MsFrida

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2661002






I definitely wouldn't say no to that


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2661002





Yummy!


----------



## MsFrida

As much as I dislike packing, I really can't wait to see this little cutie tomorrow evening (my nephew). He turned 1 about a month ago. The first pic is from the potty premiere (lol), and the last two pics (he got the shirt and bow tie from me for christmas, I just couldn't resist ) are from NYE so he's a bit bigger now


----------



## Elliespurse

Aww  it's a cutie!


----------



## Blueberry12

BW has sale.






But not Hermes.


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> Aww  it's a cutie!



I may be just a tiny bit biased, but certainly think so  I stopped by H&M this afternoon and got him a cute pair of shorts + white body, and some very pink sale items for his sister (pink, cats, glitter, bling, hello kitty, tulle. I'm gonna be so popular ). I sent her a big box of summer tops and dresses last month (and got the cutest phone call from her), but I can't help myself. Girl clothes are so cute and you get so much for your money at H&Ms children section. Plus, I've traded in numerous bags of old clothes for 50kr coupons (their conscious/sustainability campaign) so that always gives me an extra top or leggings. In a few years (she's 6 now) it won't be so fun and easy to buy her clothes, so I'm making the best of it 




Blueberry12 said:


> BW has sale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661199
> 
> 
> 
> But not Hermes.



Thank you so much for checking, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oh that's nice, I'm sure they'll appreciate it.


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> I may be just a tiny bit biased, but certainly think so  I stopped by H&M this afternoon and got him a cute pair of shorts + white body, and some very pink sale items for his sister (pink, cats, glitter, bling, hello kitty, tulle. I'm gonna be so popular ). I sent her a big box of summer tops and dresses last month (and got the cutest phone call from her), but I can't help myself. Girl clothes are so cute and you get so much for your money at H&Ms children section. Plus, I've traded in numerous bags of old clothes for 50kr coupons (their conscious/sustainability campaign) so that always gives me an extra top or leggings. In a few years (she's 6 now) it won't be so fun and easy to buy her clothes, so I'm making the best of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for checking, I really appreciate it!



I hope you find something nice.
They were closed , so I couldn't check out what they had on sale.


----------



## Blueberry12

Very nice brownie:


----------



## Serva1

Looks really good  

I have to confess I smuggled out a piece of the chocolate cake inside my little Céline nano ( in a paper napkin) for my BF, who loves sachertorte. My niece knows I can be a little naughty. I gave the waitress a big tip so I felt I payed for it...


----------



## Serva1

Really nice MsF you buy clothes and take care of this little cutie


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^Oh that's nice, I'm sure they'll appreciate it.



As long as it's either pink, purple, sparkling or got hello kitty on it, it's both thumbs up from the girl. The boy couldn't care less about the content, but the paper gift boxes are a big hit  



Blueberry12 said:


> Very nice brownie:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661381



Looks yummy! Raspberries have always been my favorite (or "lallon", like I said when I was little )



Serva1 said:


> Looks really good
> 
> I have to confess I smuggled out a piece of the chocolate cake inside my little Céline nano ( in a paper napkin) for my BF, who loves sachertorte. My niece knows I can be a little naughty. I gave the waitress a big tip so I felt I payed for it...



Haha, I'm sure they didn't mind. I hope the two of you had a great day. How old is she?





Serva1 said:


> Really nice MsF you buy clothes and take care of this little cutie



I'm sure I annoy my brother sometimes (I see them so seldomly that I tend to bring a lot when we do meet), but I don't really care  They can always donate the stuff they don't like to the salvation army or something. Plus, my SIL just got a niece so she can pass some of it on to her eventually


There's a second hand/consignment store nearby solely for childrens clothes and toys (when you donate stuff, half of the profit goes to "barncancerfonden" instead of the person handing it in). Anyway, I heard the most heartbreaking story by the owner. An older lady with minimum income couldn't afford to buy her two grandchildren new toys, so for christmas she went there and got some puzzles and dolls (we're talking 10-20 sek items), and the next time she visited there was a big paper bag full of puzzles and games that another customer had handed in saying "when that lady stops by, give this to her". Isn't that sweet? I find kindness like this so heartwarming. Needless to say, the woman was so grateful she crief


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 


Have a nice trip MsFrida!


----------



## Serva1

MsFrida said:


> Haha, I'm sure they didn't mind. I hope the two of you had a great day. How old is she?




Thank you MsF, yes after brunch we went shopping. I tried a Céline Box bag in electric blue lizzard and a nice Givenchy lizzard bracelet, but didn't buy them. I might go back for the bracelet later, the bag was a too bright blue. I found a Karen Millen top and bought a pair of Ash sneakers ( black velvet with studs and a little blingblings) for my niece. 

My nieces are 4 and 21 yrs old. I have fun with them both. The 4 yr old loves to go shoeshopping, especially at the Pretty Ballerina store or to LV for a handbag and the older one I take abroad on trips, she is very easy to travel with, takes initiative and speaks out. I don't feel at all like a travelagent that is responsable for making the trip fun.


----------



## Serva1

I'm at the countryhouse and soon I will go and continue painting at the big guest house. It's an indoor project so I don't actually mind the rainy weather.


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> Have a nice trip MsFrida!



Thank you! I'll leave in 5-10 minutes or so  The weather is looking promising, and I'm hoping it stays that way. Have a great day everyone!





Serva1 said:


> Thank you MsF, yes after brunch we went shopping. I tried a Céline Box bag in electric blue lizzard and a nice Givenchy lizzard bracelet, but didn't buy them. I might go back for the bracelet later, the bag was a too bright blue. I found a Karen Millen top and bought a pair of Ash sneakers ( black velvet with studs and a little blingblings) for my niece.
> 
> My nieces are 4 and 21 yrs old. I have fun with them both. The 4 yr old loves to go shoeshopping, especially at the Pretty Ballerina store or to LV for a handbag and the older one I take abroad on trips, she is very easy to travel with, takes initiative and speaks out. I don't feel at all like a travelagent that is responsable for making the trip fun.



Wow, you're definitely beating me for the auntie of the year award  
The blue Céline sounds lovely, but perhaps not for an everyday/all-kinds-of-weather bag


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Serva1

Lizzard is actually very durable, scratch resistant but both lizzard and croc hate rain. I would love to add a lizzard bag in my collection. Perhaps one day...


----------



## Serva1

Have a good trip MsFrida


----------



## Serva1

Having a coffey break. Paintjob looks better than the original, or what do you think? I did coloursamples before I decided to go for the antique white.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think it looks great! I like the antique white because they couldn't produce the crispy white paint many years ago. Antique white looks more authentic imho.


----------



## Serva1

I think so too Ellie and it will be less shiny when the paint is dry. While I'm working on the walls I'm thinking about the window frames, there are several options, but I'm not in a hurry. 



It's very green outside so if I choose the ST linen " ormbunkar" I will bring inside a little green from the garden. The curtains might also be more colourful but with white background.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think ST ormbunkar would look great, it's the green/white theme. Hmm unless it will be too much in just two colors..


----------



## MsFrida

There was going to be a quick stop in Linköping "gamla stan" before heading on, but that quick stop led to "oh, I'll just stop by Kicks and see if they have my body scrub", which led to some more shops (more childrens' clothes lol), which led to "perhaps we ought to have lunch", and after that I thought I'd look up a hobby store's opening hours only to find out that they're going out of business, so I called the owner and she graciously opened just for me (who can resist 50% off?). Yeeeah, it's 3PM and I only just left the city. A tiiiiiny bit behind schedule, oops  I know someone who's gonna be mighty annoyed when he greets me.




Serva1 said:


> Have a good trip MsFrida



Thank you!




Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2662172
> 
> Having a coffey break. Paintjob looks better than the original, or what do you think? I did coloursamples before I decided to go for the antique white.




Looks good!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oh you got some more deals


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^Oh you got some more deals




Oh yes 

And I shouldn't have said that the weather looked promising, all of a sudden it was pouring down like crazy. I felt sorry for the outdoor actors in "gamla stan", at least I had an umbrella


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Looks really good
> 
> I have to confess I smuggled out a piece of the chocolate cake inside my little Céline nano ( in a paper napkin) for my BF, who loves sachertorte. My niece knows I can be a little naughty. I gave the waitress a big tip so I felt I payed for it...



Well done!


----------



## Elliespurse

^MsF, I like short summer rains though.


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^MsF, I like short summer rains though.



So do I when I have the option of staying inside and not being caught off guard outside wearing sandals  But yes, generally I love the "after rain" smell, and having the balcony door open during summer rain and thunderstorms


----------



## MsFrida

Passed this on the way out of Linköping. I feel for the truckdriver, but I must say it looked absolutely hilarious  (and this is only about a third of it)

http://polisen.se/Aktuellt/Handelser/Ostergotland/2014-06-23-1501-Trafikhinder-Linkoping/


----------



## MsFrida

Currently standing still in the Sthlm traffic


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, I wonder how this happened?


I hope you get through the traffic soon.


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida said:


> Oh yes
> 
> And I shouldn't have said that the weather looked promising, all of a sudden it was pouring down like crazy. I felt sorry for the outdoor actors in "gamla stan", at least I had an umbrella



Well it started out sunny today but then it got cloudy. I was stuck inside the hospital all day so it did affect me.


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida said:


> Passed this on the way out of Linköping. I feel for the truckdriver, but I must say it looked absolutely hilarious  (and this is only about a third of it)
> 
> http://polisen.se/Aktuellt/Handelser/Ostergotland/2014-06-23-1501-Trafikhinder-Linkoping/



I'm glad I did not run into this on my way home. It looks like someone spilled beer, LOL.


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^Wow, I wonder how this happened?
> 
> I hope you get through the traffic soon.



The door can't have been properly closed, but even so, how could he have gathered enough speed in order to dump _everything_ out the back just immediately out of the roundabout?

I did after 1,5 hours 





Nahreen said:


> I'm glad I did not run into this on my way home. It looks like someone spilled beer, LOL.



It was beer (both cans and glass bottles) and xider bottles. The windows weren't opened, but I bet it reeked lol





Nahreen said:


> Well it started out sunny today but then it got cloudy. I was stuck inside the hospital all day so it did affect me.



Yes it was very much back and forth, back and forth all the way


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> After traditional breakfast at Wienercaféet I will go to H and look for twillies and try the Kelly bag, if they have one at the store.



Which breakfast do you usually have at Wienercaféet?
I love their hallonwienerbröd.

Much better and crispier than most other ones.

Have you tried their Duck Confit?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Which breakfast do you usually have at Wienercaféet?
> I love their hallonwienerbröd.
> 
> Much better and crispier than most other ones.
> 
> Have you tried their Duck Confit?




Morning  sun is shining and I just had my latte in the traditional bowl outside on the terrace balcony. 

At Wcafé I usually start with ostfralla, prefer the bread with seeds, followed by lemonmerengue tartalette. Never tried their duck confit or hallonwienerbröd ( love raspberries). I have latte at home or at the H airport so at 10 am when I'm at W café I crave for bread and a sweet dessert. I don't usually eat bread so much, but Wcafé has the best bread I've tasted outside France.


----------



## Serva1

Ellie, you are a morning person  hope you have a good day. I'm soon going to continue my painting project. Looking at Swtworld for an update what's going on in Sweden.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes mornings are the best.


----------



## Serva1

I think so too. Now the weather is changing again so time to start working. Even if I do love summer I have to say that I feel lucky it's not hot when I work, but after 2 weeks the job will be done and then I really crave for summer weather...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning  sun is shining and I just had my latte in the traditional bowl outside on the terrace balcony.
> 
> At Wcafé I usually start with ostfralla, prefer the bread with seeds, followed by lemonmerengue tartalette. Never tried their duck confit or hallonwienerbröd ( love raspberries). I have latte at home or at the H airport so at 10 am when I'm at W café I crave for bread and a sweet dessert. I don't usually eat bread so much, but Wcafé has the best bread I've tasted outside France.



Sounds nice.
I 've never tried their bread , but I might this weekend.

I don't eat bread so much either.


----------



## MsFrida

Good morning. Just dropped off my niece at kindergarten, and kid #2 is sleeping *tpf time* 

Good luck with your paint job serva!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning MsF, oh taking a nap


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix från Värmdö - Bullandö


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pics. (an ice cream factory )


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Lovely pics. (an ice cream factory )



Their icecream is fab!

I had raspberry & banana.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Lovely summerpics BlueB  I love the sea, have to live near it. Looks very Swedish, and the food tastes so good when eating outdoors. Thank you for posting the pics 

Our weekendhouse is by a big lake. Most of my friends have their summerhouses at seaside, but I like the lakedistrict. It makes the countryhouse a different type of home compared to the townhouse by the sea. In the city I don't have my own garden but here I can grow herbs and berries.Plant trees and flowers...


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Looks like the cold gloomy weather will continue here. No rain though. I have to wear cashmere polo and woolblend socks...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it looks gloomy right now..


----------



## Serva1

I just watched DVD girl with the pearlearring, listening to the birdsong outside and had latte with owenbaked croissants. Time to start painting again. Yesterday I began about this time and had a coffey and lunchbreak, finishing about 3 pm. I'm happy my hand doesn't hurt and I rather work in a calm pace and enjoy it rather than get muscle ace. After all I'm not used to physical labour


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds lovely, good luck today.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.








Serva1 said:


> Lovely summerpics BlueB  I love the sea, have to live near it. Looks very Swedish, and the food tastes so good when eating outdoors. Thank you for posting the pics
> 
> Our weekendhouse is by a big lake. Most of my friends have their summerhouses at seaside, but I like the lakedistrict. It makes the countryhouse a different type of home compared to the townhouse by the sea. In the city I don't have my own garden but here I can grow herbs and berries.Plant trees and flowers...


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix from today :


----------



## Elliespurse

^Both the fish and chocolate looks tasty


----------



## Blueberry12

Starter...


----------



## Serva1

Very tempting BlueB  it seems you eat well every day.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.
 Great seeing all the pics Blueberry. I live inland. I used to study at uni in Kalmar but I never got addicted to living by the sea. 

Glad your painting is going alright Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen  Are you going to have any holiday this summer or keep on working/ research with your jobs? I get emails/ calls despite being on holiday. The only way to escape work is to leave the country and the phone at home...


----------



## Blueberry12

And an avocado & mango salad.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Very tempting BlueB  it seems you eat well every day.



I like food.




Esp. healthy ones , like fruit , vegetables and fish.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> Great seeing all the pics Blueberry. I live inland. I used to study at uni in Kalmar but I never got addicted to living by the sea.
> 
> Glad your painting is going alright Serva.



I love the sea.


----------



## Serva1

I would looove to eat the avocado& mango salad ( I would put a little lime juice on it). I'm waiting for my BF to arrive and bring me food...Really hungry


----------



## Serva1

I also like healthy food, very much organic and a lot of fish and shellfish. I love to cook and collect cookbooks ( I read them).


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Nahreen  Are you going to have any holiday this summer or keep on working/ research with your jobs? I get emails/ calls despite being on holiday. The only way to escape work is to leave the country and the phone at home...



I work this week plus 3 more. I might take tomorrow off if things go alright today. I have deskjob for the remaining time so I could sit at home but I have all my folders at work etc so it is just easier to go in. But I try to avoid coffe breaks because you can really tell it is summer and everyone is longing for vacation because people are taking longer breaks. I don't have the time for long breaks, I'd rather finish work and go home or take a day off than sit in the coffe room.

I'll start my new job on the first of September. I signed my contract two days ago.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm here at work next week too. Congrats on finalizing the new contract.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie.

Have you seen these gorgeous bags at LV website? Those crocs are to die for. The Alma BB in ostrich is beautiful too, esp the orange.


http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/eng_GB/Collections/Women/Handbags/products/Alma-BB-AUTRUCHE-N91236


http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/eng_GB/Collections/Women/Handbags/products/Brea-CROCODILIEN-BRILLANT-N90969


http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/eng_GB/Collections/Women/Handbags/products/Alma-BB-CROCODILIEN-BRILLANT-N90903


----------



## Elliespurse

^They are gorgeous  I think the LV exotics are amazing.


----------



## Nahreen

The colours are amazing on these exotics. They really nailed them. If I had not been hoping for an orange K, I would have gone for the ostrich Alma. The croc ones are not in my price range. The price for the LV ostich one is actually better than the LD in ostrich.

I might go to Vikbolandets struts on my vacation and buy some meat. I also read on their homepage they sold leather items as well so I hope they have a nice wallet. I would love a new one but the designer ones are too expensive and none have a colour right now that I feel is worth the expense.


----------



## Elliespurse

^A wallet in ostrich would be nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^A wallet in ostrich would be nice.



If they are reasonably priced and look nice I might buy two.


----------



## Mediana

Evening ..seems lika people are enjoying the summer. I'm off to Gotland tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Med, have a nice time in Gotland! Do you have any plans for the stay?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

Med, have a nice time at Gotland.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, I think I'll leave work early today


----------



## Nahreen

I stayed at home today. It's been such a hectic week, I was exhausted. It is thundering here so my computer is turned off and this ipad is running low on batteries.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with a day off. I'll wash the car now but not sure if it's worth it when it's raining. I'm dropping the car off for service on Sunday.


Edit: I washed the car, put it indoors and got home before the rain started again


----------



## Nahreen

That's why I usually only have 3 weeks vacation so I can take a day off now and then when I feel like it. I only have paper work now so I can work at home also. I usually do that if I only want to work half day because we only have one car and if DH needs to be at work full day it takes me too long to take the bus so it is better to work from home. DH have two weeks more vacation than me this year. Last year he fell from the ladder so he was off on sick leave and saved all vacation. I spent my 3 weeks looking after him. He already to start with have 8 more days than me per year.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I also like to have a couple of weeks saved. It's nice to have a day off in the fall too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. We are waiting for the rain but managed to go for a walk.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm having the laundry room today.


----------



## Nahreen

I thought Sunday was your laundry day?


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes ush: but the Sunday slot was already taken


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

This came in newsletter, Hermes runway show now at 8pm http://defile.hermes.com/homme-pe15/en/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=defile_homme_PE15_live_newsletter_SE_062014


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I got it too. But it was for men and DH is not interested. By the way I gave him my anniversary present early so he could wear in STH and he liked the H tie.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes, but at least it's a H show  That's nice with the present.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, there was a Kelly 28 posted here: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, I just had coffee and two warm wienerbrød


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm back from dropping off the car for service and biking back


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## MsFrida

There's no place like home  I love those kids, but I'm exhausted

Good evening everyone! I hope you're all well


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening MsFrida, you're back in one piece.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## MsFrida

Good morning. Fantastic weather here tiday!




Elliespurse said:


> Evening MsFrida, you're back in one piece.




Yes, thankfully


----------



## Elliespurse

I was biking this morning :rain: and I don't get the car back until tomorrow


----------



## MsFrida

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2665525&d=1403734405


----------



## Elliespurse

^ a soft croc lockit.


----------



## Nahreen

I was waiting outside DHs work 30 min ago in the car and a lady walked into the building with a blue Birkin bag. It is the first I see in this town. I think she must work there because you need a passage card to get through the doors.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a great H sighting!


----------



## Nahreen

Now I know they exist in this town. 

When do you get vacation Ellie? It is getting more and more empty at work each day that passes.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I have three weeks starting next week, perhaps I'll do some day-trips to the coast.


----------



## Nahreen

We'll go to the coast for 2 days and stay overnight at a castle. DH starts next week but I work 2 weeks longer than him. He'll have 5 weeks this year. Last year he sort of did not get any because of the accident and having to do surgery.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice. I hope we get better weather in the coming weeks.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I've been in a reading mood for a while now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!

I am having dinner at Strömma Krog righ now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Blueberry, it looks delicious.


----------



## Blueberry12

Dessert...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

I've just visited NS , but I haven't found anything I really wanted.

I'll check back at 70 % off.

Any sale founds for you ladies?

I've just got these at Jerns so far.
They are very comfortable.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, no sales finds so far here.


----------



## MsFrida

Cute ballerinas Blueberry! 

Please excuse the crappy photos, but I'm too lazy to use anything but the ipad  

I got the black slingbacks for only 100 kr! They were probably left from last year's sale because they had been marked down a second time (Tamaris)

The burgundy pair I found yesterday at "Myrorna" of all places (went in to look for some books. That didn't go according to plan lol). Brand new and also 100 kr. They're a US 10 and I'm normally an 11, but they match my Amarante Alma so I couldn't resist. I actually got a par of Ecco sandals (link) there in May, also brand new condition and 150 instead of 995  (the strappy toe part gave me 7 blisters on each toe though, no joke. I wore them way too long on a hot day, stupid decision. It wouldn't surprise me if the original owner wore them once, experienced the same thing, thought "oh h*ll to the no" and donated them to the shop )


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

MsFrida - Great finds! Congrats!


----------



## MsFrida

Morning! Thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Going to the country side tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks like it's going to be nice weather too


----------



## Nahreen

Sounds good. It does not need to be sunshine as long as it does not rain.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone, I´ve been busy with work these couple of days but on Sun I head back to the countryside and try to stay away from the city 1,5 weeks. 


BlueB - delicious toast Skagen with roe, looks really yummy! And dessert is a must every time I have fish or seafood (I like to cut the aftertaste with something sweet, or it might just be the perfect excuse...)


MsF - the heels look very nice and even comfortable to wear, congrats on your finds 


Nahreen -  hope you have a relaxing time at the country house and enjoy your reading. I do read a lot during summer but this summer has been an exception due to the paintjobs etc. but I´m going to Stockmann to find some nice pocketbooks (all -20%) so that I have something ready waiting for the moment I can take a pause and start reading again...


About work, I don´t take coffey breaks, I go out and eat lunch and usually have an espresso or takeaway coffey and enjoy it on my way back. Usually I combine a businessmeeting with lunch to make it more efficient. 


I have not bought anything on sale. Today I bought a new Polar V800 training device (the latest tech with training Computer etc.) and I have a jogging date tomorrow evening with an old friend. I love to run in summer evenings, preferably in the forest, but here in town it has to be the park next to the sea.


Hope you all have a nice evening  I will take a moment and relax at tPf before I take out my ironboard and start to iron all these white clothes...I have been neglecting housework but I will have everything perfect by Sat so that I can leave on Sun to the countryhouse and know I can return to an organized clean home.


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> Cute ballerinas Blueberry!
> 
> Please excuse the crappy photos, but I'm too lazy to use anything but the ipad
> 
> I got the black slingbacks for only 100 kr! They were probably left from last year's sale because they had been marked down a second time (Tamaris)
> 
> The burgundy pair I found yesterday at "Myrorna" of all places (went in to look for some books. That didn't go according to plan lol). Brand new and also 100 kr. They're a US 10 and I'm normally an 11, but they match my Amarante Alma so I couldn't resist. I actually got a par of Ecco sandals (link) there in May, also brand new condition and 150 instead of 995  (the strappy toe part gave me 7 blisters on each toe though, no joke. I wore them way too long on a hot day, stupid decision. It wouldn't surprise me if the original owner wore them once, experienced the same thing, thought "oh h*ll to the no" and donated them to the shop )





Great finds! But the 7 blisters does not sound nice...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone, I´ve been busy with work these couple of days but on Sun I head back to the countryside and try to stay away from the city 1,5 weeks.
> 
> 
> BlueB - delicious toast Skagen with roe, looks really yummy! And dessert is a must every time I have fish or seafood (I like to cut the aftertaste with something sweet, or it might just be the perfect excuse...)
> 
> 
> MsF - the heels look very nice and even comfortable to wear, congrats on your finds
> 
> 
> Nahreen -  hope you have a relaxing time at the country house and enjoy your reading. I do read a lot during summer but this summer has been an exception due to the paintjobs etc. but I´m going to Stockmann to find some nice pocketbooks (all -20%) so that I have something ready waiting for the moment I can take a pause and start reading again...
> 
> 
> About work, I don´t take coffey breaks, I go out and eat lunch and usually have an espresso or takeaway coffey and enjoy it on my way back. Usually I combine a businessmeeting with lunch to make it more efficient.
> 
> 
> I have not bought anything on sale. Today I bought a new Polar V800 training device (the latest tech with training Computer etc.) and I have a jogging date tomorrow evening with an old friend. I love to run in summer evenings, preferably in the forest, but here in town it has to be the park next to the sea.
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a nice evening  I will take a moment and relax at tPf before I take out my ironboard and start to iron all these white clothes...I have been neglecting housework but I will have everything perfect by Sat so that I can leave on Sun to the countryhouse and know I can return to an organized clean home.





I usually have a dessert when I eat out  no matter what I eat before...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I usually have a dessert when I eat out  no matter what I eat before...




I used to plan my menu according to what I will choose for dessert...and I guess I still do that at times


----------



## Nahreen

I have a sweet tooth too after dinner. I love desserts. My favourites are creme brulee or lemon meringue pie. On Saturday we'll celebrate my birthday (which is not until the 12 thof July) with my dad. I bought lemon meringue pie at Maxi for our stay at the country side.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I have a sweet tooth too after dinner. I love desserts. My favourites are creme brulee or lemon meringue pie. On Saturday we'll celebrate my birthday (which is not until the 12 thof July) with my dad. I bought lemon meringue pie at Maxi for our stay at the country side.


 

My favorites too  Congrats on your Bday Nahreen and hope you have a nice celebration on Sat and wishing you orange boxes!!! I´m very lazy when it comes to my own Bday on 7th of Aug, but I will be working that day and actually invited today my Boss on a Bday lunch in August


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I used to plan my menu according to what I will choose for dessert...and I guess I still do that at times



Good idea.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I have a sweet tooth too after dinner. I love desserts. My favourites are creme brulee or lemon meringue pie. On Saturday we'll celebrate my birthday (which is not until the 12 thof July) with my dad. I bought lemon meringue pie at Maxi for our stay at the country side.



Congrats!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening  just finished working and I should write a couple of emails but they can wait or simply have to, because I'm too exhausted and need to relax now with a movie.

It's been great weather for two days and I went running in the park with the guys yesterday. 

Hope you all enjoy the sun after days of cold rain and chilly weather


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes the weather is lovely right now.


----------



## Mediana

Evening everyone .. I'm back from my week on Gotland. So sad to leave today when the weather finally became decent. Its been a hectic week. I've never worked such long hours and been so sleep deprived before. I would probably do me good to sleep for two days or something. 

Serva. Please tell me what you think about the v800. I'm looking for one who can combine running with cycle and fitness.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 


Med, hope you'll catch up some sleep.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Back from our country house. No internet as usual. The weather was great. Picked kantareller, about 3 liters.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, wow 3 liters!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Back from our country house. No internet as usual. The weather was great. Picked kantareller, about 3 liters.



Congrats!
How are you going to cook them?
Any fave receipts?


----------



## Mediana

Oh, a Kantarell toast would be great now. I haven't seen any tratt kantareller in store yet. Or perhaps I've just missed them.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Oh, a Kantarell toast would be great now. I haven't seen any tratt kantareller in store yet. Or perhaps I've just missed them.



I love Kantarell Toast.
They have kantareller in some stores , buy not everywhere.

Kantarell pasta & risotto are nice too.


----------



## Nahreen

Kantarell toasts are lovely as is risotto. I´ve never made risotto though myself. I usually make kantarell sauce or a pie. Another nice thing is Avocado with kantarell that you gratinate in the oven.


----------



## Mediana

Checking in from Svalbard. We are camping!! Starting to regret it now since it's pretty cold outside.


----------



## Elliespurse

Med, that sounds amazing. Lots of clear fresh air.


----------



## Blueberry12

The Chantarelle Toast I had today:


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Checking in from Svalbard. We are camping!! Starting to regret it now since it's pretty cold outside.



Sounds Amazing!


----------



## Blueberry12

Very nice!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> The Chantarelle Toast I had today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678791



Looking yummy.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2679389



Is that in STH? I have no trip planned there until end of September.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Is that in STH? I have no trip planned there until end of September.



Yes.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening, renovating at the countryhouse and enjoying summer. Had kantarell omelet today and will make risotto next week. 

Great pic from the H store! Lovely kantarell toast, a definite must during the mushroom season. 

Will go and water the plants and flowers with a hose now


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that sounds lovely.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Today is barbeque for dinner.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Nahreen.



Afternoon (or more like evening) Ellie. Are you enjoying your vacation? I'm working from home tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon (or more like evening) Ellie. Are you enjoying your vacation? I'm working from home tomorrow.



Yes it's lovely weather, perfect for vacation  Working from home sounds great!


----------



## MsFrida

Good evening ladies. I just finished packing, I'm off to Copenhagen tomorrow for a short weekend trip to celebrate (or escape from) my birthday

It's been crazy hot here these past few days (30+). I know I shouldn't complain, but I can't take the heat 



Blueberry12 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2679389



Oh my goodness, have H changed location/gotten bigger?!


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> Good evening ladies. I just finished packing, I'm off to Copenhagen tomorrow for a short weekend trip to celebrate (or escape from) my birthday
> 
> It's been crazy hot here these past few days (30+). I know I shouldn't complain, but I can't take the heat
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, have H changed location/gotten bigger?!



No I think it's the regular store at NK.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Elliespurse

MsFrida - Happy Birthday!! artyhat: and have nice stay in Copenhagen!


----------



## MsFrida

When is this madness going to end? I'll never understand why the security and lives of innocent children are less important than the average american lunatic's right to buy a gun. It seems far too easy to get a hold of one 

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article19200074.ab





Blueberry12 said:


> No I think it's the regular store at NK.
> 
> Happy Birthday!



Same location, but larger space? The last time I was there (years ago) it looked like this
http://a4.mndcdn.com/image/upload/t_article_v2/jynrzfibnit7ksgkizida.jpg

And thank you!



Elliespurse said:


> MsFrida - Happy Birthday!! artyhat: and have nice stay in Copenhagen!



Thank you! I'll try to stick to window shopping


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida said:


> Good evening ladies. I just finished packing, I'm off to Copenhagen tomorrow for a short weekend trip to celebrate (or escape from) my birthday
> 
> It's been crazy hot here these past few days (30+). I know I shouldn't complain, but I can't take the heat
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, have H changed location/gotten bigger?!



Happy Birthday. Is it today? Mine is on Saturday. We are both Kräfta.


----------



## MsFrida

I have given up on sleep for the day and am enjoying breakfast on the balcony. Plenty of birds singing and not a cloud in the sky



Nahreen said:


> Happy Birthday. Is it today? Mine is on Saturday. We are both Kräfta.



How funny, mine's on friday! And since I was born 8 minutes to midnight we almost share the same day!  

Thanks, and happy birthday to you as well! 

( I'm as much "kräfta" as you can possibly get. Read any description of the zodiac sign and it's 99,9% me lol)


----------



## Elliespurse

It's a lovely day 


Nahreen - Happy Birthday in advance artyhat:


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie and MsFrida. 
I celebrate my birthday on Saturday but we are not sure exactly if I was born that day. It was the day I was found outside the orphanage and I looked newborn.


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> When is this madness going to end? I'll never understand why the security and lives of innocent children are less important than the average american lunatic's right to buy a gun. It seems far too easy to get a hold of one
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article19200074.ab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same location, but larger space? The last time I was there (years ago) it looked like this
> http://a4.mndcdn.com/image/upload/t_article_v2/jynrzfibnit7ksgkizida.jpg
> 
> And thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'll try to stick to window shopping




Yes , the Hermes store is bigger and looks differently now.


----------



## Elliespurse

I finally found an open lunch restaurant that has traditional menu (pannbiff & brunsås today).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Was the lunch good? 

We'll have chicken and salad tonight and watch Miss Marple.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes it was good but the meatball was huge 


Is Miss Marple on SVT?


----------



## Nahreen

No but you can watch on youtube. There are new movies from 2013 that have not aired in Sweden.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## MsFrida

Oops


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^




I'm still not quite sure what happened to my strict window shopping plan :hnsnsn: Although I admit I started the day with two glasses of sparkling rosé  All SAs are so damn nice (and not in a slimy way, but genuinly friendly) and service oriented, despite my non existing danish skills

I'll take some pics and show you what I got when I get home  It's nothing big though


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds like a really nice day  at least you had the plan worked out beforehand 


I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## MsFrida

I got to see the most exquisite scarf today, and the SA was kind enough to take it out and let me see it despite the staggering 38.000 DKK price tag 

It's hand embroidered and beaded with over 80 hours of labor in it. I'm not a big fan of the print or colourway, but the craftsmanship is amazing. My great grandmother's embroideries were immaculate on the backside, and it's nice to see that such craftsmanship and knowhow still exist. Truly a piece of art

http://38.media.tumblr.com/5c97e745a1288982cc2f080a29a5aeb1/tumblr_n086l0QNJ91rojeuuo1_1280.jpg


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^That sounds like a really nice day  at least you had the plan worked out beforehand
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics!



"The road to (financial) hell is paved with good intentions", or how does it go again?


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a work of art! It's a lot of hours in it for this price.


----------



## MsFrida

The weather has been great today too. I came to the city around 4PM yesterday it was insanely hot! Much more reasonable today, but I had to pop into Magasin and get a hat for the sun. Came out with this one. It's a wee bit small so I felt like an idiot wearing it, but at least I didn't have the sun in my eyes 

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_064020234286_-1


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's a work of art! It's a lot of hours in it for this price.



Yes, when taking the hours into consideration it's really not that bad (still not in my price range though )


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a nice sun hat!


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's a nice sun hat!



Thanks! It blew off a couple of time, other than that it did its job 

The mosquitoes in my room and I bid you goodnight! (I'm allergic to their bites and forgot to bring "mygga", this will be an interesting night)


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> Oops



Exciting!


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida said:


> Oops



Exciting, you got yourself some birthday presents. The prices in DK H are really competitive. The perfumes are cheaper than in STH and online especially since you have to pay delivery costs when ordering online. Also the scarves are reasonably prices (with the exception of the hand embroidered one, LOL).


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## MsFrida

Morning!



Nahreen said:


> Exciting, you got yourself some birthday presents. The prices in DK H are really competitive. The perfumes are cheaper than in STH and online especially since you have to pay delivery costs when ordering online. Also the scarves are reasonably prices (with the exception of the hand embroidered one, LOL).




So true!


I'm off to Helsingör now, but just wanted to wosh you, Nahreen, a happy birthday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes!! - Happy Bday Nahreen and MsFrida artyhat:


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie and MsFrida. DH said I'll get my present tonight. I am hoping for a gift certificate at the local jewellery store. I still have the ones I got last Birthday and for X-mas. I want to buy a necklace in white and yellow gold to match my ring and earrings. But it is 
10 000 (or was last year) so I've not taken the plunge yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## MsFrida

Good evening 



Elliespurse said:


> Yes!! - Happy Bday Nahreen and MsFrida artyhat:



Thank you again!



Nahreen said:


> Thank you Ellie and MsFrida. DH said I'll get my present tonight. I am hoping for a gift certificate at the local jewellery store. I still have the ones I got last Birthday and for X-mas. I want to buy a necklace in white and yellow gold to match my ring and earrings. But it is
> 10 000 (or was last year) so I've not taken the plunge yet.



How about getting the necklace the next time you "fyller jämnt"?


----------



## MsFrida

I just imported the photos on the memory card to adobe bridge and thought I'd post some. They're nothing special, but it's fun to share. Didn't take too many photos due to the heat 








Mecca 











Thought these were fun. I'd love to make a collage of these on a wall, but it'd be h*ll to dust






A yummy Irish coffee contemplating whether to get *** from LV or *** #2 from Hermès  (haven't gotten around to photograph that yet, but it's coming). It's funny, I don't like (black) coffee and I don't like whisky, but _love_ this


----------



## MsFrida

Waiting to order the drink above. A birthday present for a relative in the Pandora bag, along with H purchase #1







Delicious looking cakes in the windows, but I didn't have the patience to wait in line. Next time maybe






This sounds ridiculous, but I think this is my favorite photo (Kongens Nytorv metro station)






And the floppy sunhat of course 






Spotted this Retiro and had to play paparazzi


----------



## MsFrida

And a few ones from Helsingör






















At a rest stop somewhere in Skåne. Saw something move around in the tall grass so I walked up to the fence and saw these guys






I wasn't very interesting though (or perhaps they're Canon fans and didn't like my Nikon) so they turned around and walked away


----------



## MsFrida

Passed some rose bushes on my way to the metro


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Elliespurse

MsFrida - Lovely pics!  The metro pic is really good!


----------



## MsFrida

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely pictures!





Elliespurse said:


> MsFrida - Lovely pics!  The metro pic is really good!




Thank you both so much 


I had planned on going to Hjo and their slöjd/hantverksmarknad tomorrow but it looks like it's gonna rain. That's not fun in a park with grass and dirt trails


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida said:


> Good evening
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> How about getting the necklace the next time you "fyller jämnt"?



Well, it won´t be as a gift. I think that is too much for DH. Besides it is two years left until that. I did get another gift certificate so now I´m only a few thousand left so I´ll take the plunge. I could have bought it instead of a lot of other things but I´ve been kind of addicted to H lately, . 

I´m trying to convince DH that we should go to Bora Bora and some other island in the South Pacific they year I´ve my big birthday. Next year is our 10th wedding anniversary so I´m hoping for nice surprises.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen. Congrats on your present


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I'll go on Tuesday and see if I can order it. It will probably take a month or more before it is ready. 

Lovely pics Blueberry. I love Copenhagen and LV is really larger than in STH. I bought one bag there last year and the cosmetic pouch this year. It was the H store there that got me started on H items. I bought my sunhat there last summer. It was their window display that made me go in.


----------



## Elliespurse

MsFrida and Nahreen, have you seen this painting: I wanted to share my paintings? I think they look really good and professional


----------



## MsFrida

I think I'm gonna go to the fair annyway and just dress according to the weather and wear my Bloomsbury PM (that fits easily under this jacket). I never went last year (I was in Cph then as well) and I really don't want to wait another 12 months 




Nahreen said:


> Well, it won´t be as a gift. I think that is too much for DH. Besides it is two years left until that. I did get another gift certificate so now I´m only a few thousand left so I´ll take the plunge. I could have bought it instead of a lot of other things but I´ve been kind of addicted to H lately, .
> 
> I´m trying to convince DH that we should go to Bora Bora and some other island in the South Pacific they year I´ve my big birthday. Next year is our 10th wedding anniversary so I´m hoping for nice surprises.



That sounds like a great idea! I'm glad you get to order your necklace that soon  i hope you had a lovely day



Nahreen said:


> Thank you Ellie. I'll go on Tuesday and see if I can order it. It will probably take a month or more before it is ready.
> 
> Lovely pics Blueberry. I love Copenhagen and LV is really larger than in STH. I bought one bag there last year and the cosmetic pouch this year. It was the H store there that got me started on H items. I bought my sunhat there last summer. It was their window display that made me go in.



If you meant my pics, then thank you  The Cph store is where I got my first scarf (all but 1 scarf actually) and they're always so nice there. I feel welcome there even if I don't buy their high end gold jewelry and bags



Elliespurse said:


> MsFrida and Nahreen, have you seen this painting: I wanted to share my paintings? I think they look really good and professional



I admire her attention to detail in the first one, she's definitely talented. If I attempted painting it would probably look as if my 6 year old niece made it. Actually, she would probably do a much better job than me  I drew a lot as a kid and was quite good at it, but those brain cells seem to have been thrown out to make room for other useless talents


----------



## Elliespurse

MsFrida - Have a nice time today! 

I was out early this morning and got two Wienerbrød for the coffee. I'm having the laundry room now.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes Ms Frida, I meant your photos. I was in a bit too much hurry apparantly when I wrote.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## MsFrida

Good evening! I had a nice time today despite the weather. Came home with two little treats; a hairclip in the look of a "tenntrådsarmband" and a pair of amber stud earrings


----------



## MsFrida

The humidity messed with my hair, so ignore that please


----------



## Elliespurse

^These are beautiful! Congrats!  I love they makes me think of old nordic tradition with a modern take.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## MsFrida

Good morning! The weather looks alright right now, I hope it "håller i sig" so that I can photograph my birthday purchases 



Elliespurse said:


> ^These are beautiful! Congrats!  I love they makes me think of old nordic tradition with a modern take.



Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm looking forward to the pics. I hope it'll be alright weather too, I have "bilbesiktning" today.


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^I'm looking forward to the pics. I hope it'll be alright weather too, I have "bilbesiktning" today.



The sun had somewhat disappeared by the time I got outside at 8, but I took some pics anyway. I'll go through them now during breakfast and see how they turned out 

Good luck with the car


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks. I hope the pics turns out ok, the weather looks a bit "jämntjockt" right now.


----------



## MsFrida

I hope you guys are ready for some photo bombing


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'll bring out the popcorn :snack:


----------



## MsFrida

So, here we go...

Back in Nov/Dec last year when I went to Hermès at KaDeWe/Berlin, I fell in love with a Maxi Twilly worn by one of the SAs. To my utter disappointment there was none left for sale in that cw (only blue and green I think), and I wanted it so badly that I walked to the Kurfürstendamm store only to find that they didn't have a single Maxi Twilly to begin with. 

Fast forward 7 months it's still on my mind every now and again. I've kept checking the H website, but I haven't fallen for a single other print in this size. So I'm standing at the counter at H Copenhagen last Friday looking at 90 cm scarves, and decide to ask which maxis they have in stock (figuring I might as well have a look at them IRL), and what do I see when he opens the drawer? THE print! First two pink ones, and then my cw! I think my jaw hit the glass counter and it's quite possible that I made some sort involuntary sound. Never in a million years did I think I'd be so lucky!

(Funny and far fetched side note: I purchased the scarf, named Brazil, when the world cup was held in Brazil. Where did I first fall in love with the scarf? Germany. And who won the world cup? Germany )


So in the voice of Gollum from Lord of the Rings: My preciousssss


----------



## Elliespurse

Wow, it's gorgeous and you're so lucky to find it in the store! Congrats!!  The pics are a real treat too


----------



## MsFrida

After that, the thought of a 90 cm scarf was out of the question, but he offered to hold the three designs I had been looking at for rest of the day. So we had a short stop by the perfume section and picked out some samples for me to try, and then headed to the cash register. I left with a huge smile on my face, I finally had my precious! But I still couldn't get the other scarves out of my head. I deliberated whether to go for one of those, or to get a little something from LV that I've had my eye on for a while. After a few hours I decided to go back to LV, and if I could fit the essentials plus my glucose meter then that would be the one. Said and done, I came out with a brown paper bag. Passed H again on my way to dinner and saw my SA standing in the doorway. Yeah, 5 minutes later I carried another orange bag and an even bigger smile on my face 

Birthday treat # 2 (or 3, if you count the LV)


----------



## MsFrida

I had so much fun at LV. I got to try the soft Lockit in Quetsche and Galet, such an amazing bag! Looked at a Zippy in Epi Quetsche as well (hadn't seen this colour IRL before, so lovely) and the new Alma size (the SA brought out a black PM and a white MM and I honestly had a hard time seeing the difference between the two), but what I ended up with was much smaller. I've been thinking of getting a mono Eva for years (to have one Ebene crossbody clutch and one mono), but this suits my needs so much better size wise (the only downside is the vachetta strap, and at some point I will probably purchase an Eva strap to go with it instead (I'm not a fan of the "loop" fastening at one side)

Here it is, my Favorite MM


----------



## MsFrida




----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> Wow, it's gorgeous and you're so lucky to find it in the store! Congrats!!  The pics are a real treat too



Thank you so much! Yes, I'm extremely lucky! And so, so happy


----------



## Elliespurse

Rawr, it's such a beautiful scarf and real work of art!  Congrats!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats on the Favorite!!  I haven't seen this in real life but it holds a bit more than Eva?


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> Rawr, it's such a beautiful scarf and real work of art!  Congrats!!



LOL, rawr indeed!  It was a choice between that one, this colourway, or this black scarf. But in the end I figured that a black scarf would always be around in some form, and this purple cw won't be. It looked great with the black pants and grey top I had on, plus it's really hard to find a colour that doesn't wash out my ridiculously pale complexion


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats on the Favorite!!  I haven't seen this in real life but it holds a bit more than Eva?



Oh yes, definitely, the flap vs the zipper closure makes a huge difference! I might take some comparison pics in the future

Thanks!  I'm so happy with my purchases. They're not much to others, but I love them


----------



## Elliespurse

MsFrida said:


> LOL, rawr indeed!  It was a choice between that one, this colourway, or this black scarf. But in the end I figured that a black scarf would always be around in some form, and this purple cw won't be. It looked great with the black pants and grey top I had on, plus it's really hard to find a colour that doesn't wash out my ridiculously pale complexion


I think you made a great choice between these scarfs!



MsFrida said:


> Oh yes, definitely, the flap vs the zipper closure makes a huge difference! I might take some comparison pics in the future
> 
> Thanks!  I'm so happy with my purchases. They're not much to others, but I love them



These are great new additions and I would be very happy with them too


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida: all the items you bought are lovely. I understand why you got so excited about the black scarf to finally find one. Congratulations on your big haul.

It is expensive visiting Copenhagen. Yes I did three business trips within one year from June last year to May this year and bought so much things from H, LV, Gucci, Ralph Lauren, Boss and Tommy Hilfiger. As luckily one of the times was during sales so some things were great finds.


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> I think you made a great choice between these scarfs!
> 
> 
> 
> These are great new additions and I would be very happy with them too



Thanks! It certainly isn't easy to choose between all of the lovely designs. I could easily have left with 20 of them had I had the money :giggles:




Nahreen said:


> MsFrida: all the items you bought are lovely. I understand why you got so excited about the black scarf to finally find one. Congratulations on your big haul.
> 
> It is expensive visiting Copenhagen. Yes I did three business trips within one year from June last year to May this year and bought so much things from H, LV, Gucci, Ralph Lauren, Boss and Tommy Hilfiger. As luckily one of the times was during sales so some things were great finds.



Thank you Nahreen!

Yes, Copenhagen is very dangerous for the wallet :giggles:


----------



## MsFrida

I purchased this Le Mors scarf on my birthday last year, but since I've been on a TPF hiatus I don't think I've shared pics. The scarf ring I got from the online shop around August


----------



## Elliespurse

Gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you  The Le Mors a la Conetable is one of my favourite H prints. I love this cw as well

http://media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/import/S/S01/S011/item/other_view1/zoom/001513S57.jpg


----------



## Elliespurse

It could be for different outfits but I love the warm colorway you got.


----------



## MsFrida

Yes, the one posted above doesn't work well with my complexion anyway *sigh*


----------



## MsFrida

I'm having a "that time of the month" movie night, currently watching How to Marry a Millionaire. I love her wedding dress!


----------



## Elliespurse

^I love older movies!


----------



## MsFrida

Same here


----------



## Mediana

Oh my freakin god Frida. I've been looking for this Maxi Twilly for ages. I can't believe you found the black Brazil one. I'm so jealous right now!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## MsFrida

Good afternoon ladies. I continued my movie marathon today with Sound of Music (I'm ashamed to admit that I've only seen parts of it before today)



Mediana said:


> Oh my freakin god Frida. I've been looking for this Maxi Twilly for ages. I can't believe you found the black Brazil one. I'm so jealous right now!



Sorry Med   How's your trip?


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon MsFrida, the movie sounds nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Tomorrow I'm going to the jeweller to order the necklace. I'll tale my vernis LV clutch. I have shoes in matching colour so I'll wear those too. They are only for summer so I better take the opportunity.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's exciting ordering the necklace and it's perfect weather for LV!


----------



## Mediana

Frida .. I'm back from Svalbard. It was a very nice trip. We decided to head back in January to see the Auroa light.


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you all had a nice day today.

Some pix from today...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## MsFrida

Another birthday to celebrate today. July is hectic, 4 birthdays in 1 week within the extended family, then another 2 at towards the end of the month




Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. Tomorrow I'm going to the jeweller to order the necklace. I'll tale my vernis LV clutch. I have shoes in matching colour so I'll wear those too. They are only for summer so I better take the opportunity.



Exciting, congrats!  What kind of Vernis LV clutch do you have? I looked at a Rossmore PM in rouge fauviste at a second hand store in Copenhagen, really cute.



Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon MsFrida, the movie sounds nice.



It was lovely! Loved Julie Andrews



Mediana said:


> Frida .. I'm back from Svalbard. It was a very nice trip. We decided to head back in January to see the Auroa light.



Glad to hear you had a nice time! The aurora lights sounds lovely too



Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you all had a nice day today.
> 
> Some pix from today...



Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with birthdays in the nice weather.

--

I got the Loro Piana fw-14/15 catalog today. I'm sure this outfit would be 200k (sek) ush:

Chinchilla fur collar, mink felt and croc hat, croc gloves


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida said:


> Another birthday to celebrate today. July is hectic, 4 birthdays in 1 week within the extended family, then another 2 at towards the end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting, congrats!  What kind of Vernis LV clutch do you have? I looked at a Rossmore PM in rouge fauviste at a second hand store in Copenhagen, really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> It was lovely! Loved Julie Andrews
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice time! The aurora lights sounds lovely too
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing them!


 
Yes it is the Rossmore pm. The colour is light pink. I like that it has a detachable strap so it can be used as clutch or shoulder bag.


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's nice with birthdays in the nice weather.
> 
> --
> 
> I got the Loro Piana fw-14/15 catalog today. *I'm sure this outfit would be 200k (sek)* ush:
> 
> Chinchilla fur collar, mink felt and croc hat, croc gloves
> 
> View attachment 2687811



Oh, well in that case I'll take two sets so that I have a spare when the other is at the dry cleaners  :giggles:

It looks great though! I don't think I've ever seen Loro Piana in person. Can it be purchased in Sthlm?




Nahreen said:


> Yes it is the Rossmore pm. The colour is light pink. I like that it has a detachable strap so it can be used as clutch or shoulder bag.



Nice! I think the second hand store wanted 3800 DKK (and she said she'd knock a hundred or so off the price if I wanted it) but as much as I liked it I chose to get a new Favorite MM instead. The second hand store is just around the corner from LV btw, if anyone wants to have a look. They have a looooot of shoes (Louboutin especially) and clothes


----------



## MsFrida

Here's the store's instagram account

http://instagram.com/magnoliasluksus2ndhand


----------



## Elliespurse

MsFrida said:


> Oh, well in that case I'll take two sets so that I have a spare when the other is at the dry cleaners  :giggles:
> 
> It looks great though! I don't think I've ever seen Loro Piana in person. Can it be purchased in Sthlm?





They only have stores in the big cities right now, and the website http://www.loropiana.com/

The owners (family owned for hundred years) sold Loro Piana to LVMH a year ago. They actually contacted LV about it and they wanted LV:s international experience http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-07-09/lvmhs-big-play-for-loro-pianas-slow-fashion


----------



## MsFrida

^ interesting. I hope LVMH keeps the quality high with this brand, and not cheapen the production like they have with LV's products to improve profits (I obviously love LV, but you can't compare today's bags with a well kept bag from the 90s )


----------



## Elliespurse

Perhaps LV could use LP:s experience with cashmere? LV introduces more expensive bags like the soft Lockit and perhaps RTW to go with it.

Btw, I think there's a new cashmere (or suede?) soft Lockit coming out. Did you see this in Copenhagen?

Edit: it's cashmere http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/new-releases-galore-872884.html


----------



## MsFrida

No I only saw the regular one in 3-4 colours. Loving that cashmere colour though!


----------



## MsFrida

I'm sorting and deleting photos on my ipad, be prepared


----------



## MsFrida

I complained about the heat last week and was sent this


----------



## MsFrida

This is so true at hotels abroad


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## MsFrida

I think a certain someone has been reincarnated


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## MsFrida

Lol


----------



## MsFrida

I'd love to know how this emplyee's brain works


----------



## Elliespurse




----------



## Nahreen

Ha ha, those were good Ms Frida. The second hand price for the Rossmore pm was really good.


----------



## MsFrida

Nahreen said:


> Ha ha, those were good Ms Frida. The second hand price for the Rossmore pm was really good.



Yes, I was really tempted! But with two scarves (the maxi twilly was more expensive than online btw, that's a first. 2050 vs 2200 I believe) and the Favorite I was already way out of budget  I would have loved the Rossmore as well!


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida said:


> Yes, I was really tempted! But with two scarves (the maxi twilly was more expensive than online btw, that's a first. 2050 vs 2200 I believe) and the Favorite I was already way out of budget  I would have loved the Rossmore as well!



Yes I understand we all have a limit but Copenhagen is really good for shopping. 

I ordered the necklace today. They had the "hänge" ready of the right size and diamonds available in store but not the chain. It will be ready by the first of August.


----------



## MsFrida

Nahreen said:


> Yes I understand we all have a limit but Copenhagen is really good for shopping.
> 
> I ordered the necklace today. They had the "hänge" ready of the right size and diamonds available in store but not the chain. It will be ready by the first of August.




Great! I was about to ask about the necklace. August 1st isn't too far away


----------



## MsFrida

I feel like this sometimes. Especially after a big dinner when you just kind of "sjunker ihop" on the couch


----------



## MsFrida

And a bit like this when I have to leave H/LV/etc 

"Noooo, I don't want to go home yet!"


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida said:


> Good evening
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> How about getting the necklace the next time you "fyller jämnt"?





MsFrida said:


> Great! I was about to ask about the necklace. August 1st isn't too far away



No it is really soon. I was surprised with all the weddings going on. It is a really popular jewelry store and they have their own designs and many buy wedding rings. It is not one of the chains. 

I think it was because they already had the correct "hänge" available so they only needed to make the chain. If I understood it correctly it is the placement of the diamonds that takes extra time.


----------



## Nahreen

I am that bear after every dinner!!:lolots:


----------



## MsFrida

Nahreen said:


> No it is really soon. I was surprised with all the weddings going on. It is a really popular jewelry store and they have their own designs and many buy wedding rings. It is not one of the chains.
> 
> I think it was because they already had the correct "hänge" available so they only needed to make the chain. If I understood it correctly it is the placement of the diamonds that takes extra time.



I'd love to see pics of it when it arrives 




Nahreen said:


> I am that bear after every dinner!!:lolots:



:giggles:


----------



## Nahreen

MsFrida, I'll post pics of it and the earrings and ring. I ordered two chains. One in white gold that needs to be made and one multicoloured in steel. Both chains can be worn without the hänge so I sort of gets 4 necklaces.


----------



## MsFrida

You'll have to forgive me and my sense of humour


----------



## MsFrida

Nahreen said:


> MsFrida, I'll post pics of it and the earrings and ring. I ordered two chains. One in white gold that needs to be made and one multicoloured in steel. Both chains can be worn without the hänge *so I sort of gets 4 necklaces.*



That's great!


----------



## MsFrida

:giggles:


----------



## MsFrida

Gotta love Pooh


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## MsFrida

Just removed ten pairs of shoes from the entrance ush: You'd think a "tusenfoting" lived here


----------



## Elliespurse

^ I've been a bit "fashion forward" with Birkenstock for few days


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## MsFrida

Elliespurse said:


> ^ I've been a bit "fashion forward" with Birkenstock for few days





I purchased a pair of shoes earlier in the summer (198 instead of 850!). They're certainly not pretty, and I feel a bit like a clown, but they're the most comfortable pair I've ever worn. I tried to look for them online, but apparently they're too ugly for the internet


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> I'm sorting and deleting photos on my ipad, be prepared


----------



## Elliespurse

^ We need to be comfortable sometimes too (about Frida's shoes).


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> I purchased this Le Mors scarf on my birthday last year, but since I've been on a TPF hiatus I don't think I've shared pics. The scarf ring I got from the online shop around August





Very lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Lovely pics



Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing them!



Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning

Finally vacation. I also bough a new pair of shoes at the sale. I got bling bling sneakers from Armani Jeans. 50% off so only about 700 kr. I wear sneakers everyday for work so I thought I´d have a fancy pair for Fridays

DHs cousin from Kalmar are visiting today with family. We decided to go to visit his mom and dad later next week outside Kalmar. We also booked a night at Halltorpsgästgiveri with afternoon tea and 3-course meal. I have never been to Borgholm despite having lived in Kalmar for 4 years when studying at Uni. I was never in Kalmar in the summers because I came home to work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  Congrats on getting shoes on sale!

This sounds nice with the family visits.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

I got an email from LV Sthlm


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> I got an email from LV Sthlm
> 
> View attachment 2691214



Afternoon Ellie. Will you make an appointment?


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's tempting because this bag looks great but I'll probably wait.


----------



## Blueberry12

NS has 60 % off now and there are still great stuff left.

Just bought Saint Laurent sunglasses for a great price.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on getting sunglasses on sale


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Elliespurse.


----------



## Blueberry12

A pic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

BB12 - Nice sunnies :sunnies


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon ladies.

Great sunnies BlueB. 

Our guests left this morning. They stayed one day longer than planned. DH and I are exhausted now. We are not used to kids running around.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, perhaps you really need the vacation after the guests left


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes I need rest.good that there is three days home before going to Småland.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. We had the neighbours kids for panncakes today. They are 3 and 1,5 .


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with the kids.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I was cooking in the morning and in the afternoon reading. We go to Småland/Öland on Thursday. I need to decide what to pack tomorrow. I'll take a nice handbag for the dinner on Thursday at Halltorp.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, nice plans.


----------



## Blueberry12

Look at the dog. So cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> Great sunnies BlueB.
> 
> Our guests left this morning. They stayed one day longer than planned. DH and I are exhausted now. We are not used to kids running around.






Elliespurse said:


> Morning.
> 
> BB12 - Nice sunnies :sunnies





Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

And we had a visitor this morning.





A Roe Deer


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went for a walk before it gets to hot.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it looks like another great sunny day  it's been an amazing summer so far.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, some pics from today,


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Have gone around Öland this morning. Went to Solliden but they wanted 75 kr per person so we skipped it. We went to Paradisverkstaden because I wanted to look at garden pots for some trees. I thought if they had nice ones I could buy three. The large ones were 5500 kr each so lets just say we went quickly from the store. Now we are at Halltorp and have checked in. We got a room with twin jacuzzi. Soon it's time for afternoon tea.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, that sounds really lovely!  Nice with afternoon tea!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Evening, some pics from today,
> 
> View attachment 2695122
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695123



Lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Evening



Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 


Thanks BB12!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Back home again. Always nice to be home. I´ll have a day of reading books.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice. I'm having the laundry room now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. On Wednesday we have our wedding anniversary and will go to Mauritzberg castle for dinner and overnight stay. My necklace is unfortunatelly not ready until Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen. Congrats on the anniversary and the dinner sounds really nice!  Sorry the necklace wasn't ready.


I'm back at work tomorrow but perhaps I'll take a vacation day on Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I'm starting to wonder why my tea cups that I ordered at H in Stockholm 2/5 have not appeared yet. They are 2 months delayed and nearly 3 months since ordered.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, perhaps it has to do with lots of summer deliveries before the vacation time in France?


----------



## Nahreen

I hope they turn up before my next visit to STH at the end of September. Estimated delivery was 30 th of May so they are really late. I wonder if I would have recieved them if I had ordered online. They have been available there all spring but I wanted to buy in store.


----------



## Elliespurse

I hope they arrive soon. I think I also would buy in the store, like when I ordered the chair at Svenskt Tenn. They have online contacts but in person is best.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> I hope they arrive soon. I think I also would buy in the store, like when I ordered the chair at Svenskt Tenn. They have online contacts but in person is best.



I agree. I like that there are stores around to browse. If I buy too much online, I fear the stores will disappear. Also online don't get the colours or sparkles correctly. I've seen LV bags have different colour depending on what computer I used.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes stores are great, I also hope they won't disappear.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I bought an Allers magazine yesterday. I like doing cross words.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice. I like paper magazines but I rarely buys them.


Edit: has anyone seen this brand? Böle Tannery - Purveyor to the Swedish Royal Court


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Having home made pizza tonight.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen, that's nice. I like paper magazines but I rarely buys them.
> 
> 
> Edit: has anyone seen this brand? Böle Tannery - Purveyor to the Swedish Royal Court



Never but I guess it will be expensive just based on them being Hovleverantör, just like Paradisverkstaden in Öland who had ridiculous prices.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes they are probably more expensive as Hovleverantör. Enjoy the pizza.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lol...

I've seen 3 police cars last friday with sirens on...




Based on the time and location this it what happened...


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Lol...
> 
> I've seen 3 police cars last friday with sirens on...
> 
> View attachment 2701639
> 
> 
> Based on the time and location this it what happened...



Ha Ha, feel sorry for the cat watcher getting attacked by the police based on the neighbours. Highly doubt he'll agree to participate watching cats again.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Ha Ha, feel sorry for the cat watcher getting attacked by the police based on the neighbours. Highly doubt he'll agree to participate watching cats again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Going to Mauritzberg castle today for an overnight stay.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, oh that will be nice! Have a great time!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Dinner:




Have you had " kräftskiva " yet?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely!  Not yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

No kräftskiva yet. We will go fishing on Saturday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Picked up my necklace from the jewellery store today. Finally, it took me one year before I finally bought it. 

I bought an ostrich wallet yesterday at the ostrich farm. It is read. Will take pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen. Congrats!!  I'm looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.

First off is actually my new computer and Hermes mousepad.


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats, this looks great and I love your clean space with the desk/chair.


----------



## Nahreen

My new ostrich wallet in red. I love bright colors. They had mainly black ones but I found one colorful. Not expensive at all. It is not designer one so that probably lowered the price considerably but I was still surprised at the price considering how rare ostrich skins are and that mainly designer stores sell ostrich items.

A picture from the ostrich farm, baby ones. Really sweet these little ones.


----------



## Elliespurse

The wallet looks great, congrats! - Baby birds!


----------



## Nahreen

My new necklace. I got two chains. One wire version in different coloured steel and one in white gold. They did not have any white gold in the shop so that was the one they had to make for me. I got the pendant for the necklace in yellow gold. I have matching earrings in yellow gold and ring in white gold.


----------



## Nahreen

Both chains also works with my south sea pearl that I god on Cook Islands a few years back. Here shown with the white gold chain.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> The wallet looks great, congrats! - Baby birds!



Thank you. It is probably not designer quality but it was only 720 kr so I could not resist. My old orange one has held up for many years but is starting to show some tears.


----------



## Elliespurse

Gorgeous and really unique necklace and earrings! Congrats!!  I love the shape and colors!


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats, this looks great and I love your clean space with the desk/chair.



Thank you Ellie. The mousepad was a bit too expensive though but I can see it is really good quality leather and excellent stitching. It would have been a shame to put an advertisement mousepad on my desk (as DH suggested, yes he is from Småland )


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Gorgeous and really unique! Congrats!!  I love the shape and colors!



Thank you. They make really nice jewelry and I like how versatile their designs are since you can get them in different materials, sizes etc. There is always something for everybody's wallet. I also like that they are making their own designs so you 
can´t buy them anywhere else. They celebrated 40 years of manufacturing jewelry last year.

I like my two chains and that it is possible to buy other pendants in the future to use with them.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a great idea to have different pendants for a new look.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Off to the country house soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a nice time!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Back from the country. Last week of vacation.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's perfect vacation weather


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Had some friends for dinner yesterday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you are all fine ladies.

Look at the visitor we had this morning:


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning BB12, is the bird on the inside looking out through the window? :weird:


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Nahreen

This is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, this bag is like art but a painting with these colors would perhaps be better?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. I´m home today. Took a day off work. I had to little vacation and it is nice with a slow start up. 

I´m contemplating some traveling in February. I have flight points with KLM expiring in end of February. It is enough to take me to Paris. I could just stay one night and browse the stores. Dior, Hermes, Chanel and Gucci are really close and so is several hotels. And of course I want to buy some things. At the same time I have to pay for hotel+airporttaxes+transportation to/from airport. That is money I could use for the actual shopping if I spent it in STH instead. I have been twice to Paris and done all the tourist things so I don´t need to go there to do those things.

I also have plans to go to a conference in Anaheim in October next year. There is a big shopping mall called South Coast Plaza close to town and there a shuttle busses going from hotels to the mall. It has all the designer stores I like. So an alternative is to save my money and spend them there next autumn.

I´m now browsing the online stores to compare euro prices with dollar prices to see what is most reasonable. All American brands are cheaper in the US so RL is something I´ll buy there but I´m not sure about European brands.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sound really nice with a day in Paris  and the US trip too.


----------



## Nahreen

I love traveling. I browsed hotels last night in Anaheim. The convention centre is opposite Disneyland so there are lots of hotels to choose from. I noticed several actually had fridge+microwave in the room even Hilton. I suppose the Americans need to be able to heat up some food anytime on the day. Actually it seems very convenient for me because I´ll probably travel alone and going out for dinner 7 nights alone is boring. Also US portions are really large and they offer doggy bags so one might have some nice leftovers for a second dinner/lunch. There is a Cheesecake factory dinner place and all their dishes are available as take away and after a full day surrounded by people it might be nice with a meal in front of the tv.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It sounds like food is a big part of vacations etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. This thread is very quiet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, yes it is but perhaps it will be more chatter in the fall


----------



## Nahreen

Any plans for the weekend Ellie? I´ll make ostrich fillet tomorrow. We bought the meet on our tour of Vikbolandet. 

Two more weeks then I´ll start my new job.


----------



## Elliespurse

Not much planned here, but I'll leave work early today. Ostrich sound nice, they say it's great.

The new work is something to look forward too. Is it flexible like your current work?


----------



## Nahreen

I´m not sure about my new work but it will need to be flexible since I´ll still do both jobs. I know I need to be at my new job on Wednesdays which is a meeting day.


----------



## Nahreen

Today I sent a few questions to my SA Dior about their stores in Paris, inventory etc. I did not expect an answer directly due to vacation times etc. I got a call just now from an SA there and he wanted to inform me that my SA was not in today but that he was happy to answer my questions. I am really impressed with their customer service.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, that's great customer service!


----------



## Nahreen

Yes, they really impress me. An e-mail I could understand but a phone call was really impressive. I even wrote in my e-mail I was planning a trip in February so it's not like my mail was in any way urgent. I wanted to know if February was a good time inventory wise considering Christmas and sales.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's really great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. I´m staying indoors today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, me too - it looks a bit grey today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning or near afternoon.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning or near afternoon.



The outnet has some CL's on sale in size 34 & 34,5.


These are really cute. 

http://www.theoutnet.com/en-SE/product/Christian-Louboutin/Funky-120-patent-leather-sandals/342306


http://www.theoutnet.com/en-SE/prod...rinted-canvas-and-leather-ballet-flats/177995


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Morning BB12, is the bird on the inside looking out through the window? :weird:



Yes.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone ...I'm back after a wonderful week of sailing in Croatia. 
We were suppose to go kayaking tomorrow but we are too tired so just gonna enjoy a few days at home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, Med. That sound great with the sailing week!


----------



## Mediana

Yes, it was great. Already planing for next year. Really so many things I want to do, I'm not sure when I'll have the time.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great with the planning. Have you added some more countries to your list? 193 Countries...How Many Have You Been To


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

No, no new countries this year


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Long day at work today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes a mid-week day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone, been busy with the guesthouse Project but now I have moved back to town  Hope you all have had a great summer, the weather has been exceptionally sunny and warm. I hope we have a great autumn to!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes I think it has been the best summer ever 

How is the guesthouse now?


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, yes I think it has been the best summer ever
> 
> How is the guesthouse now?




The timber walls in the bedroom are painted antique white, floor beautiful semi matte grey (a bit like the H colour etain) with a hint of purple, but most people would only see the grey. The roof panels (white with a rough finish, not polished smooth surface) and electricity work still remain. The big loggs in the roof will get a wax treatment to look older, have not decided the colour yet. The Project will continue next summer but I can already accomodate guests after the roofpanels and electricity work is done. I will decide the curtains next year too, because I need to see the colours of the room and furniture first. My BF likes the old big Hästens folding curtains in white and navy blue, so they can temporarely do, but I definitely want a new look and less blue anyway.


----------



## Elliespurse

^This sound really beautiful. Have you scheduled the electricity work for this fall?


----------



## Serva1

Yes, definitely this fall. I want all contructional work done by fall


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening :reading:


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Only one more day at work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, yes I'll leave work a few hours early today.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  I have a lot to catch up here at tPF. Fall collections starting to arrive to stores and I need to go through my closet and sort out those jeans and clothes I don´t really use...Funny thing with shoes, I have many (mostly heels) that just sit there but it´s not easy to part with them, because there might come a day when I need them or at least like to have some options.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Been tidying up in the garden and the garage this morning. We´ll pick up our new car on Monday. It is exciting and nervous at the same time. It is a big car and the spaces at my work car park are narrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice. Exciting with the new car, hopefully there is a mix of large/small cars in the parking lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes there is a big mix with cars at the parking but the lines are really worn out so it is difficult to see where to park. The car park is always full in the afternoon because it is at a hospital. I´ve even seen a Gucci Fiat several times. It is really small.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Park next to the Gucci


----------



## Nahreen




----------



## Elliespurse




----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, did you pick up the new car today?


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Yes the new car was picked up.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I have not driven the car yet but will do that on Thursday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, is it automatic gears?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  and congrats Nahreen, a new car is always nice ( I like the smell) and your DH must be thrilled  A new car or boat always makes them happy...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie and Serva. 

Yes the car has automatic gear. I can't drive without that. I drove it for the first time today, it felt really good.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's great it worked out. I have automatic too.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Last day at work this week. Next week starts my new work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with something new.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie and Nahreen  I got my order from H online today and I like the perfume and twillies I got. Will exhange one pair but the 4 other twillies are just perfect. Placed a new order today (belt and twilly) and I just love how well H online works for me. They both answer emails and call me if necessary. Will post pics later, when I return from the countyhouse. Hope you all have a nice weekend and Nahreen, it must be really exiting to start at a new workplace!!! New challenges and new people


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's nice with the new H items!


----------



## Serva1

I think the new twillies change the look of the bag. The handles are protected and silk always feels good against the skin


----------



## Elliespurse

^This looks great!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie , hope you had a good morning. The sun is shining here so I´m going to take my B for a shopping tour. The twillies actually look even better in real. One of the colours is exactly the colour of the bag, even though this B can be a chameleon, sometimes dark grey, blue or with a hint of green. In my town I have never seen anyone using twillies...guess it´s not so common here. On the other hand, I haven´t seen it in Sthm either...I like using twillies, especially in summer, when travelling and actually it is an all year around thing for me now. I even bought a nice pink twilly for my Ferragamo ostrich, since ostrich skin, even if otherwise durable, might with use get discoloured on the handle.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice, it's a bit grey here right now. Yes it's good to protect the handles on an ostrich bag.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie and Serva.

It looks good Serva. Great that your order arrived. Looking forward to a picture of you pink ostrich with new twillie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I think the new twillies change the look of the bag. The handles are protected and silk always feels good against the skin



Very nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Do you like to cook & eat duck ladies? 
It's great that NK Saluhall has fresh duck legs & breast most of the time.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Blueberry.

Duck is really nice. I´ve never cooked it myself but had it a few times at restaurants.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening Blueberry.
> 
> Duck is really nice. I´ve never cooked it myself but had it a few times at restaurants.



It's easy to cook duck.
I only use some garlic.

It's even nicer the day after with white bread.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning  Thank you Nahreen& BlueB, will post pic of my pink ostrich when I'm back in town later next week. 
About duck, yes I have cooked it. We had a big roasted duck for Christmas one year. Much better than turqey. I fry duck breasts (frozen from France) often in my fryingpan and the grease is good for all cast iron pans. The best fried potatoes are fried in duck grease. I always collect the melted grease when cooking an entire fresh duck. 
I don't eat gräsand, did it once in a fine restaurant, but those birds are so qute that I simply cannot eat them.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, hope you have a nice Sunday  I'm on my way to the countryhouse. The sun is shining and no rain for 3 days!!!I love late summer when the nights are cool and looking forward to autumn too. I would rather have chilly sunny autumn days than gloomy rainy ones. The maple trees are so beautiful when they turn yellow and red. I also love wearing all my nice coats in autumn.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's nice weather here too. I think I'll go out and buy some weinerbrod for the morning coffee.

Have a nice time at the countryhouse.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. It is windy today. I slept to long but I think I needed it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes but it's nice today so far. It seems I sleep more now too, perhaps it's the end of summer.


----------



## Mediana

*Serva *the bag looks good 

*Nahreen* Congrats to the new car

Feels like I've been missing in action for a while. I took a whole week off to just read books, such a treat. Been back at work for a few days but next weekend I'm heading of to New York for few days. Once again, in the middle of fashion week. I'm not sure what I do, but I seem I hit fashion week every single time regardless what city I travel too. Perhaps its just Fashion week every week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Med, NYC on fashion week sounds great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning  Thank you Nahreen& BlueB, will post pic of my pink ostrich when I'm back in town later next week.
> About duck, yes I have cooked it. We had a big roasted duck for Christmas one year. Much better than turqey. I fry duck breasts (frozen from France) often in my fryingpan and the grease is good for all cast iron pans. The best fried potatoes are fried in duck grease. I always collect the melted grease when cooking an entire fresh duck.
> I don't eat gräsand, did it once in a fine restaurant, but those birds are so qute that I simply cannot eat them.




I also but french duck , no gräsand.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> Hi Med, NYC on fashion week sounds great!



Haha ..No, it really isn't. I try to avoid it every time but hence my bad luck.


----------



## Elliespurse

^

Btw, I know you're not much into nylon bags but I would check out the MZ Wallace store if I was in NYC. They have great crossbody bags.


----------



## Mediana

Mz Wallace isn't really my thing. To be honest, I seem to have given up on bags.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Mediana, you have a great collection of bags.


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
Thank you Med and I agree reading ( something else than job related) is a luxury. I love books, a home without them just doesn't feel like home. I mostly read art history books and browse interior decorating/designer books, because I cannot concentrate on novels, except in summer or on holidays, when it's possible to read without interruptions.
Hope you have a good trip to NY


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. First day at my new job. It went great. 

Thanks Med. I hope you'll have a good time in NYC.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's great with the new job.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

I am at a small fashion show. Free macaroons!








Camilla Thulin , I love her work.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^mmm


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Glad it is soon weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it will be nice with a few days off.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, finally Friday.


----------



## Blueberry12

Really cool auction items:







http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JANE-BIRK...09?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3ce78ebae1


----------



## Blueberry12

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHARLOTTE...31?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3ce78eba93


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes, it looks a bit slouchy too. And a good cause.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning  Great pics BlueB, hope you enjoyed the fashion show.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

My pink ostrich Ferragamo with H bougaville ostrich agenda. The twilly is nice in summer and keeps the handle from darkening.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  I found your C reference guide helpful when trying to find out about a C Box in lizzard. It is from the spring 2014 collection ( a natural grey/ white bag with the round pattern). I'm still finding the Box a bit too boxy for me so I didn't buy it yet and the clasp is brass ( I like silver or grey/ black hardware). Even if brass gets a patina with time it will still look very " gold" to me and with this colour combo the hardware stands out very much.


----------



## Elliespurse

Gorgeous Ferragamo  I regret I didn't buy the crock Ferragamo Sofia 50% off at the Copenhagen airport when they closed the store.

That's great you find the C reference helpful, yes silver hardware is nice.


----------



## Serva1

I hope the croc S found a good home  I could have bought an orange one but found the colour then a bit too bright for me... Nowadays I enjoy my orange Kelly wallet a lot with matching bracelet and carry the wallet as a clutch or on short strap that I make from a twilly. I think we all have passed opportunities but frankly in the end I'm happy with my decisions. I could have bought my first Chanel a bit earlier and when I finally bought it I could have chosen a nice grey/ natural white python instead of the ivory lambskin, but then at the time I wasn't prepared to pay double price ( even with discount) and I was afraid python would be too delicate, so a Russian woman bought it instead...


----------



## Serva1

I'm still a bit unsure about mixing brands, but on the other hand H has the best twillies and I carry the agenda ( a memo book with lined paper) with this bag so I guess it's a perfect match


----------



## Elliespurse

I think a twilly is nice on all brands. The Kelly wallet with matching bracelet sounds perfect and understated too.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  I found a thick roll-neck cashmere Repeat sweater at our local departmentstore. It´s a nude colour with thin Silver threads (not too much bling) and goes well with most jeans. It´s usually difficult to find the thick ones here. Rome is a good place to shop cashmere. So happy I have a new sweater!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva. Congrats on your new cashmere item.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  always happy when I score a nice piece of cashmere. I don´t buy things all the time, I shop more for others or home, but this coming winter I´m not going to freeze...


----------



## Serva1

Morning  looks like it´s going to be a great sunny day again. The mornings are too cold nowadays to have breakfast on the balcony but I´m probably going to have lunch there like yesteday, sitting on a sofa under a lemon tree. There are still 2 medium size lemons soon to be harvested.


----------



## Serva1

I retied the twilly and I think it looks better now. A different style than my Birkins.


----------



## Serva1

Sorry to be so chatty about twillies, but I simply love them. Not just for getting a different look but they are so comfy and protective especially in summer or when travelling. I will not put a twillie on this winter bag, because the handle is durable leather and I think it doesn't look good with a twilly.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, mmm lunch under the lemon tree


----------



## Nahreen

Your bags looks great Serva.

I´ve been to our country house this weekend and just got back. Been picking mushrooms and spending lots of time in the forest. It was good.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with a few days at the country house.


Serva - Your winter bag is really nice.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen  and I would also like to go to the countryhouse but cannot due to work for at least 20 days...Mushroom picking is fun and good workout as well.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  Frankly I don´t use it so much but I like it especially when it´s really cold and powder snow. It´s my only fur bag, a bit crazy...


----------



## Nahreen

This is our last visit at the country house until moose hunting in the middle of October.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.

Nahreen, did you have fall leaves at the country house? I see them here already.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  took a pic from my balcony and we have a little autumn colours here too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's nice with a little fall colors.


----------



## Serva1

I agree Ellie, love the chilly crispy autumn mornings when I get to wear my fine thin cashmere coats (they don´t like autumn rain) and enjoy the colourful trees in sunlight. After a couple of weeks it should be about right time.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2741655
> 
> My pink ostrich Ferragamo with H bougaville ostrich agenda. The twilly is nice in summer and keeps the handle from darkening.



Very nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning  Great pics BlueB, hope you enjoyed the fashion show.





Thanx.
It was nice.

Esp. the macaroons.


----------



## Serva1

I have a question about policies when renting an apartment in Sweden... I am currently negotiating to rent a 3 room apartment (estimated value 1 milj.&#8364 to a Swedish citizen, who works here during the week and goes back home for weekends. She suggested that she would pay the guarantee amount (2 months rent) monthly during a longer period of time, something she said is common in Sweden. In my country the tenant usually pays 1-3 months rent as a guarantee and the amount has to be payed before the tenant moves in to the apartment. Is it common/possible to pay the guarantee sum in installments in Sweden? The whole concept of the guarantee is to provide some kind of financial protection for the landlord if something goes wrong in the tenancy. I don´t see how an installment could work in this case. Appreciate if anyone could educate me on this matter. I already told my real estate agent that I will not accept installments and I also question why she needs an expensive 3 room apartment, when she is single...but that is of course not the main issue. The reason for suggesting installments is according to her that she doesn´t want to sell shares from her portfolio, but then again, you always need liquid assets as well and in the end it´s just 2 months rent.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm not sure for renting from a private landlord, but for the community landlord all that is needed is to pay rent in advance before moving in. I also rent a garage and the rent is payed in advance.

I think the most important is to get a inspection document before moving in. It could be a lot of trouble otherwise if the landlord sends a bill for renovation.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva: I´m not sure if I follow your question and what the problem is.What does installment mean? Why is your company involved? Is it your employee or your company owns the house? 
I´ve never heard about paying rent for several months in advance. Usually you just pay one month at a time. But maybe private landlords can decide themselves if they want a few months of rent in advance as some security. 

Ellie: There were autumn leaves at our country house although most trees there are pine trees and such. It was sometimes difficult to spot the yellow mushrooms for all the leaves.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you so much for your responses to my question. All private persons or companies that rent apartments here take a collateral from a tenant. There is no difference if the tenant is a private person or a company. This collateral is usually 1-3 months rent, most common is 2 months. It is not an advance of the rent, it´s a security for the landlord that if problems occur, for example the tenant suddenly doesn´t pay rent, the landlord has the collateral and can start procedures (that take time) to end the lease. The collateral ensures that the landlord still gets some "rent" or compensation from the tenant, also in cases if the apartment is damaged in a way that cannot be described as normal wear and tear. After moving out from the apartment the landlord inspects the apartment and returns the collateral to the tenants bankaccount. 


My question was about the way to pay the collateral. The Swedish tenant suggested that she would pay the collateral gradually in monthly installments, meaning a small amount of money every month plus normal rent, and she said it is very common practice in Sweden to do so, instead of paying immediately a couple of days after signing the contract and getting the keys. It is common policy here that the collateral has to be payed before the tenant moves into the apartment and the due date is always written in the lease. I was just wondering about this, to me, strange habit to pay a collateral in monthly installments...?


I also agree that it is very important that the apartment has a certificate of inspection of the current condition. Taking photos of the apartment is also always good. Since the tenant is usually considered the "weaker" part in renting issues, we have good legislation to secure both the rights and obligations of the tenant and landlord.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I think there's a big second hand renting market in Sweden that I don't know about, especially in Stockholm and also Airbnb. 


The problem I see when renting out an apartment is that you have to register a business because the income quickly is over the tax-free earning limit (10 000kr?). Also for hearsay I've heard: the grey market could require a large sum "under the table" in the past and the tenant has no rights


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening  I had a busy working day...actually 13hrs. I have been discussing with my collegues the differences in renting procedures in our countries and realized that even if our societies, languages and even culture (shared history) can be so much alike, things I have taken for granted can be surprisingly different. Thank you for posting, Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Morning  going out jogging in the park with my personal trainer: We have 1hour sessions twice a week and when the weather is not so tempting, like to day, having a fix commitment still forces me out


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's ambitious but healthy


----------



## Serva1

Yes, Ellie, but frankly doing regular physical exersize gives me a lot of energy and reminds me of trying to keep a healthy lifestyle.My only weakness is actually patisserie, so it also helps me keep in shape. I have found that every time I have a session I have a "healthy" day, meaning I eat lunch and my sweet tooth craving is less. Exercise days must have a psychological affect as well?


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I think it's good with exercise, I need to leave the car at home and go by bike to work more often.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, do you have good cycle paths in your city? We have them here and pedestrials are not using them so it works. I took my mountainbike to the countryside, because I tend to use it more there. I also like to walk in the city. Another reason was that I was so afraid that my nice bike would be stolen in the city...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes it's ok to use the bike in the city. Right now I just have a bike that folds up to put in the car, bus, train etc, I have it in my closet for the winter. I'd like a better bike with large wheels if I'll be biking to work a lot.

I was in Sthlm by train&bike a couple of years ago


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> All private persons or companies that rent apartments here take a collateral from a tenant.



You only pay one months rent in advance if you're on the lease but its common that you have to pay a deposit if you rent "second hand". It could be first and last months rent or three months in advance. Never heard that you pay it in instalment that would defeat the purpose. I would say she doesn't know what she's talking about. You are absolutely right in this case.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning  going out jogging in the park with my personal trainer: We have 1hour sessions twice a week and when the weather is not so tempting, like to day, having a fix commitment still forces me out



Sounds fun! 

I was at a Body Combat class this evening.

http://youtu.be/hVw5s8G0Jww


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
Your citybike looks very feminine and pretty, Ellie  My boss has a dull grey one, but otherwise I never see them here. Very handy storage and good for short distances.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's nice. The bike is a Dahon from LA in the US and I think it's a bit of a "cult bike" there dahon.com/


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> You only pay one months rent in advance if you're on the lease but its common that you have to pay a deposit if you rent "second hand". It could be first and last months rent or three months in advance. Never heard that you pay it in instalment that would defeat the purpose. I would say she doesn't know what she's talking about. You are absolutely right in this case.




Thank you for your comprehensive reply, Mediana. I really appreciate it! My real estate agent is also very grateful to find out about how it works in Sweden. We have no "second" markets here, it´s forbidden in the lease and common practise. An exception could be made for a short period of time, if for example the tenant´s sister moves in during summer, but the tenant would always pay the rent and this could never happen without the landlord´s permission. I have never experienced this kind of a situation. 


I have to manage and sign leases both professionally and outside work. I invest at times in real estate, because prices seldom drop in the city, not even in depression. It´s a way to spread the risks. But I have to say that having tenants can be time consuming and it´s easier to invest in shares...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, yes it's nice. The bike is a Dahon from LA in the US and I think it's a bit of a "cult bike" there dahon.com/




Nice Ellie  you seem to have the same philosophy that I have; buying items that are classic and of good quality (thinking about your ST pieces of furniture too...). I always say "kvalitet framom kvantitet". It´s a pleasure to use good items and even if I don´t use my fishing rods every day, then when I do use them they last and are nice to handle.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes a few quality items is the best, and there's no need to replace them often with this philosophy.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds fun!
> 
> I was at a Body Combat class this evening.
> 
> http://youtu.be/hVw5s8G0Jww




I really like this kind of workout!!! My friend, who is my personal trainer, suggested yesterday that perhaps I would like boxing sessions (her mother has just started) but my wrists are very small and "birdlike" so body combat would be more my style. Also, I used to do karate when I was in high school and I did it rather well, so combining these two would be perfect, especially in winter, even if I´m still going to continue with my exercise routine outdoors.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I really like this kind of workout!!! My friend, who is my personal trainer, suggested yesterday that perhaps I would like boxing sessions (her mother has just started) but my wrists are very small and "birdlike" so body combat would be more my style. Also, I used to do karate when I was in high school and I did it rather well, so combining these two would be perfect, especially in winter, even if I´m still going to continue with my exercise routine outdoors.




Have you tried Zumba?
It's great fun!


----------



## Serva1

Never tried zumba  but it could be fun because I love dancing


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Been a long day at work from 5.45 am to 6 pm. DH had an early train to STH. Went to an interesting 2,5 h lecture in late afternoon about writing scientific publications. Then I waited 1 hour for his train to come back before driving home. So I just got back. While waiting I rented some movies for the weekend. The new Tresure Island and Budapest Hotel. I also rented two kids/family movies Smurfs 2 and Dumma mej 2. We have guests with kids for dinner and some movies for the kids are always good to have.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with weekend movies.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  feels good it's Friday...Went to the movies yesterday and saw Magic in the Moonlight with Colin Firth. It was a romantic comedy in the roaring 20s. Nothing spec but worth the money. I enjoyed the beautiful mansions, scenery, Provence and interior decorations. 

Nahreen, saw Hotel B in the cinema. Interesting plot and good actors but a bit strange. A movie I could watch again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes Friday. I'll leave work a few hours early today, I'm going to buy some flowers for my brothers 50th b-day tomorrow.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally weekend again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon, yes it's nice with a few days off.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  Have a nice time at the b-day party Ellie!!! I also have a brother and he lives a 2hr car ride away and I would love to see him and my little niece more, we are very close. I´m not a "phone person", so it´s usually he who calls me just to say hi. I´m the boring type who only calls when I have an errand or something important I need to share...I invite my brother often to the countryhouse so we get to spend time together. He is an excellent cook so we always eat well (and I´m free of "kitchen duties") when he is around


----------



## Serva1

Looks like another beautiful late summer day...I have no spec plans for today, just basic shopping, a little laundry, making lasagne of moose meat (need to use all the minced meat in the freezer from last season, before the new ones arrive). Yesterday I prepared gravlax and it will be ready tomorrow morning. I don´t eat so much meat, so the lasagne is stricktly for DB. I love gravlax, especially when it´s not too salty. I rather make it myself than buy from the store.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the guests can drop in between 13-18 so I'll just be there for a few hours. We are also close but I don't see him often.

That's nice with preparing the meals.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Will also do lasagna for our guests tonight. It is easy to prepare for many people (we will be nine with the children) and it is usually liked by the kids as well.

Have a nice time at the birthday party Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with the guests.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Hope you had a good time at the b-day party, Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

^It was nice but I've never met most of the guests, they were friends & family of brothers GF.


----------



## Nahreen

I've just voted. Will be interesting to see who wins.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Me too, I'll watch svt tonight.


----------



## Mediana

Lovely day and I did my part too. Also our district is part of SVT survey so answered a lot of question afterwards. I'm so excited!


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  looks like a nice day today. Just on my way out to spend 1hr with my personal trainer. About b-days, people seem to celebrate 50 th b-day "big", Í like to go to parties but don´t like to celebrate myself. 


I also followed the election on SVT and it´s going to be interesting to see what changes the result will bring...


----------



## Serva1

New belt and twillies for my B35. Still looking for the perfect pair of twillies for this bag, but these will do for now...


----------



## Serva1

The belt looks different in the pic. It's actually exactly the same colour as the bag. Guess it's because the grain of the leather is different ( epsom/ togo).


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous bag/belt/twilly combo! The white contrast stitches looks great, very similar to my Loro Piana.


----------



## Serva1

I love contrast stiching also on coats  I recently discovered that we now have a store in my town that has a small selection of Loro Piana bags. I will go there after lunch to take a look. This small boutique used to have a limited selection of Céline rtw and bags, but since there is another store that has a bigger selection C decided that only one store will represent their products. I have bought all my C bags from the big store.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Your B looks lovely Serva.

I feel sad after yesterdays election that we have 13% rasists in Sweden.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  Thank you Nahreen. I have always thought that all rasists should move to another planet...where they could live and hate eachother. I don´t personally know any rasists, but some people around me have very strong prejudices against people from different social or ethnic background. I cannot tolerate bad manners and if I have to experience from time to time this kind of "selective" narrowminded behaviour I always get very upset and irritated.


----------



## Elliespurse




----------



## Serva1

I went to see the Loro Piana bags, but I must have misunderstood, the new bags were Proenza Schouler! Nice to see the PS1 live. I have never touched a PS bag before. I found a pair of long light grey lambskin wintergloves and a pair of cashmere socks.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a surprise  right now PS bags are mix of leather/dyes depending on the color. 3-4 years ago they were amazingly soft lambskin 

Congrats on your buys.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie . Interesting to know about PS bags. I love soft lamb or goatskin.


----------



## Nahreen

I am waiting for the fashion auction catalogue to come out today at STH auction house.


----------



## Serva1

I have been thinking about these Danish tables since I first saw them in June. The store owner is a friend of mine and she said today that the manufacturor no longer makes them in bone intarsia. I browsed the catalogue and the new model doesn't fit my home. I will probably buy the smaller one, because it works as a coffeytable, in the bedroom or closet. I love the curvy legs of the taller round table but have not the proper space for it in my town home.


----------



## Serva1

Hope STH auctionhouse has some interesting pieces (I´m looking for H belts, especially the buckles)


----------



## Nahreen

I like the tables Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes these are nice tables.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen and Ellie  Yes, I think the style is more town than countryhouse. The tall one would be nice in the hallway, I still have matters to consider, but I think I will go for the smaller one. I´s so much more versatile and functional for a person who likes to redecorate home and change the place of furniture...


----------



## Serva1

Bukowskis will soon have the Fashion&Diamonds auction (catalogue later this week). If there will be something interesting I have to book a flight to Sthm this month...I miss breakfast at Wienercaféet!


----------



## Nahreen

I think both catalogues comes out this week then. I'll be in STH when Bukowskis has their auction. I'll go to a Lady Gaga concert that evening.


----------



## Serva1

Lady Gaga must be a real good show  Will be interesting to see what H items the auction has... I´m going to be at the country house but can participate online.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  My older niece has decided to start learning Russian, so she will come to auntie today and have her first lesson. It´s fun to see her again weekly, because I used to teach her math on Saturdays when she was in High School and coach her to the Matriculation Examination. Needless to say that she is beautiful and one of the most successful students of her class...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's ambitious! I started at a beginners Russian course in Uni but decided to focus on other courses.


----------



## Serva1

At the Uni it´s very difficult to find the time languages need. I started both French and Spanish, too ambitions, but after 1 yr I could no longer find the energy to continue. I still hope to improve my French one day, probably when I retire and have more time. When we travel we often go to Spanish speaking countries so it has been easier to keep up with tourist vocabulary. Russian grammar is very complex and demanding, also verbs with prefixes. I love it though, because I like math. I speak Russian always when I have the chance, but don´t use it professionally.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning

The STH auction house catalogue is out now. If anyone fancies a B in croc there is one blue and one brown.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I was just drooling over the croc B:s


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  B croc!!!! Have to check asap....


----------



## Nahreen

Very expensive B crocs though. My boss suggested I should have bought one of those instead of the new car. I don´t think DH would have agreed.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think they would more of collectors items, your car is perhaps more useful for everyday activities


----------



## Nahreen

But I think the croc holds it´s value better than the car. Have you checked out the new online boutique for H Ellie? I just saw they changed the scarf website.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It was a while since I looked at the H website, I'll take a look and it's nice with something new.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  I started my day by browsing the H website and discovered to my surprise the new La Maison des Carrés. It is really nice, much easier to see the details and colours of the scarves.  I like it very much! Did you like it Nahreen?


There is a good selection of H belts and buckles. My BF ordered a second belt for me as a surprise (etoupe/black combo). He has his own account now and I get to use it...I´m so happy I´ve converted him to H 


About the croc bags, yes croc is very luxurious, but my experiences with it has taught me that lizzard and ostrich are more for me. I also enjoy python. I liked the lizzard Constance and the classic black Kelly in box. It had some damage though, so I guess I will wait until I´m offered one, preferably with guilloche hardware. It´s nice to have a personal wishlist, because if life would be too simple and everything available immediately, things could be boring. I´m slowly adapting to the H system, you wait and cross your fingers...


Thinking about taking a flight to Sthm just to check out the items, but I´m rather busy with work now and it´s difficult to find a suitable day. Yesterday I had a really tought boardmeeting but in the end it went well.


----------



## Serva1

Christie´s has some interesting H bags and a lovely little black LD in croc. I have never bought online, though, and usually I do it over phone or at the auction itself. I find it a bit too challenging to buy from an auctionhouse in England. Also, it would be important to check jewellery or bags personally, not just on a website...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes lizard bags looks really nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

Yes I liked the new H scarf site. You can choose price level etc which makes it easier to find what you are interested in. 

The green lizard H on STH auction house looked nice but such expensive items need to be checked in person. I don´t like scratched hw for instance. Bukowskis is slowly releasing their items on the website.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon, the H scarf site is nice and is better than for example Net-A-Porter

I'm collecting vintage Celine pics for the reference library on the new fashion auctions


----------



## Nahreen

That's a good place to look Ellie. There were quite a lot of Celine items. I liked the croc bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes the vintage croc was amazing, it's probably from around 1970.


----------



## Nahreen

I'm glad it is finally weekend. DH is going with friends to the northen parts of Sweden to visit a whiskey distilleri. So I'll have the weekend on my own.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's nice it's weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went for a walk. The farmer close to us have three baby lambs and they are so sweet.

I got two catalogues one from NK, a Hermes one and one from Dior. So two glossy ones to browse this weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice, baby lambs and glossy catalogs


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, I have been looking at furniture today and taking pics for the guesthouse. Next weekend I can finally go to the countryhouse again. 


Nice that you got catalogues, Nahreen. I only get Gant and LV, but since I´m stalking on the H.com and visit tPF regulary I get informed


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Why do I always feel that weekends pass quicker that ordinary days....?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes weekends always seems to have shorter days


----------



## Serva1

Ellie, I tried to add a quote, like you have your Alice in Wonderland, but I failed to do it. Could you please advice me? Or should I mail Vlad? I´m sure it´s easy, but somehow I just didn´t manage...


----------



## Serva1

Oh, I did manage, now it shows!!!!


----------



## Serva1

I have been playing with the settings today


----------



## Elliespurse

That's great with the signature quote, it will only show in posts after you activated it. If you change it in the future it will change in older posts with signatures though


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hello Ellie!  Good Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Autumn is really here now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and M, yes it's colder weather too.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  had a session with my trainer today and it was so chilly, just 4 degrees, leaves are falling from the trees and they are turning yellow and red. The cold sea wind made me crave for gloves. Autumn is indeed really here and time to put away all those summershoes and start to wear jodpuhrs, UGG and boots.


Thank you for clarifying the signature, Ellie. I like using a signature


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's a bit colder now.


----------



## Serva1

My BF was involved in a car accident yesterday. Typical rush hour traffic: people are tired and bored or in a hurry home, they adjust the radio or talk on the phone or even read a newspaper while driving! No serious damage and most importantly people were not hurt. He drove our new car and someone bumped into him. It turned out that this someone was bumped into by a cab (the cabdrivers drive sometimes very agressively), so the whole accident was the cabdrivers fault. The firedepartment, police and first aid people were on site and I´m happy I wasn´t there...


Now I have to sort out everything, been talking to the insurance company and we get a replacement car. There is some damage in the spoiler...but the piece doesn´t come off so it´s ok to drive. Most importantly, I get to go to the countryhouse on Sunday, but seeing the damage still irritates me, because I have never caused accidents to others. But this is why we have insurance, so I guess it will look ok after the repair and the SUV (Honda CRV) that bumped into our car took the main blow. 


Frankly I would get more upset if something would happen to my precious handbags


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oh no, but I'm glad no one was hurt. I hope you can get the car repaired quickly, yes the damage would be irritating.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie , yes the repair usually takes 2 days but since the insurance company is involved the procedure takes more time. Luckily the season ( slippery roads, more accidents) has not started yet. so I estimate we get the car fixed soon...but of course, it's still a nuisance.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  yesterday evening was so cold, because I had forgotten to switch on the radiators. Today the apartment was ok.


----------



## Serva1

Autumn coldness really surprised me this year. Yesterday was the first day to wear a cashmere beanie and my fingers were cold the entire day, because I didn´t realize I also need leather gloves...All summershoes and Tods are now back in their boxes and sneakers and jodpuhrs are out. I found a perfect cashmere rollneck to go with my MaxMara camel coat. I also took out a white, black and navy cashmere coat and rollneck sweaters. The light dowjackets have been in use already. Now I feel prepared.


----------



## Serva1

I also like to do some changes in textiles for a/w in my home. I took out Balmuir cashmere thows and changed a few velvet pillows on the sofa. In the past I used to change the carpet too, but nowadays I´m too lazy and actually prefer not to have a big carpet in the livingroom (less dust and easier to vacum). I also use different color of bedlinen in a/w, for example no white or linen. My RL and Schlossberg silver/bronse and Brignoli gold orange, fuchsia and raspberryred bedlinen are used during cold season. Then, of course, I have some "winter bags" as well... Is it just me or does anyone else make changes in their homes, according to season?


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice to change accessories for fall, also for the apartment


----------



## Nahreen

I bring out my heating blanket in autumn. For Christmas season I also bring out some of the red crystal we have from Kosta and Orrefors and put away some other items. 

Summer jackets and shorts go back in the closet. Usually I bring out the "korg" with gloves, hats and winter scarves but this spring I never got around to put it away so it has stayed on the coffin we have in our hall all summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening  I use black or grey bathrobes and towels in autumn winter and white is spring summer. Just changed everything to grey. I will have a bath now and go to bed early, because I woke up at 5.30 and I´m completely exhausted after today´s work. It´s been grey and rainy all day and cold to the bone. I really wish the sun will shine when I´m going to the countryhouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, do you like autumn after a blissful summer and all the sun? I always feel so tired and cold, before I adjust to the winter mode. I love the colours, but dislike the cold rain.


----------



## Serva1

Heating blanket sounds lovely, Nahreen  I only have Balmuir hotwater bottles with cashmere knitted pouches to keep me warm and I change the silk duvet to a thick down duvet in winter.


----------



## Serva1

and I drink a lot of tea or just boiled water from my H mug....


----------



## Elliespurse

^I like the summer best but perhaps it is because we have seasons? Fall is nice too but I also feel cold. I like the winter sun for taking photos.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  I love the winter sun too and snowflakes. I love to see different colours in the sky. When the sun sets, just before thunder or when it´s really cold, the sky has amazing colours. Every shade of yellow/orange/purple/and different shades of blue. It´s is interesting to see how the sky can be such a cameleon. The colour combination of the sea and sky is one of my favorite things in nature.


----------



## Serva1

Yesterday the mail brought me the Chanel catalogue. I forgot to mention in one of the earlier posts when discussing catalogues, that I get one or two Chanel catalogues a year. Dellamarga is a boutique that sells Chanel accessories, mostly bags shoes sunglasses and jewellery. This year the f/w catalogue is about Fitness (pics with models boxing, lifting weights etc in Chanel rtw and posing with bags). The boots are over the knee and some of the bags are really nice but what caught my attention was the C coats. I love coats and if I get to go to Paris before Christmas I would really like to have a jacket, or preferably a little longer version of the classic piece, so I could wear it with shorts,short skirt or slim fit pants. The jackets match with the bags (same fabric) too as always...I found one jacket i white and black that was absolutely gorgeous. I even liked the over the knee boots.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes the colors in the winter is amazing, I took the pic below on 11 December a couple of years ago.


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

I love how the reflection effect in the water and absolutely beautiful pic, Ellie, congrats  Your were at the right spot at the right time with your camera! The picture is very soothing and these kind of "reflections in the water pictures" are my favorites. Would work well as photo art on the wall, especially in colour. Needless to say that I love black and white photos too...


----------



## Serva1

I will post one more pic of the catalogue with bags, because I know that Nahreen likes Chanel. The quality of the Iphone pic is sometimes a bit grainy, however...


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Elliespurse

^The coat looks really nice and a little different from other winter coats.

The pic I took is the beginning of "Göta Kanal" from the Baltic sea.


----------



## Serva1

I would have never guessed where the pic was taken. It could have been in Scandinavia or even France


----------



## Serva1

On my way to work. Today I'm wearing a MM camel coat, same color poolo, a little leopard in my shoes and my favorite LV, the Alma in nomad! Have a great day, Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

^The Nomad Alma is perfect with the coat! Have a great day.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.

Thank you Serva for posting the pics. I was browsing both auctions but none had a Chanel tweed jacket to my liking. In 2009 there was a pink one I placed a bid on that was lovely. I've been trying to find a similar ever since. 

Does anybody know of those croc Bs sold the other day? The last bid I saw the day prior to the auction was well below the asking bid.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, I missed the auction. My guess is they went either unsold or over asking bid.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Paying over asking price is crazy much for one bag. Even the asking prices were insane.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes the asking prices were high. I think a croc B went unsold last time at STH?

- They could have sold in after sales though. If the asking price is 200k and the unofficial minimum price is 150k.
- If there are two "inropsupprag" one at 100k and one at 200k, the auction went unsold at 100k.
- The after sales sell the bag for the minimum price at 150K.

We will never know though.


----------



## Nahreen

It was better when you could see the sale price afterwards. It was when they had a "normal" auction and not that market version. 

I understand the price level for the crocs but that price level makes a very limited group of purchasers. For those prices one wants an unused bag in the perfect size and colour plus right hardware. So it definitly limits the sale options for anyone owning such a bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I think it's a small market for those prices.

..Hmm.. a croc B is a lot lighter than regular leather? :shame:


----------



## Serva1

Evening, I think it was also interesting to see the croc Bs. I´m sure they attracted a lot of attention. I liked the blue one more, though it seems people were more interested in the other elephant grey/brown. The blue one had some damage around the piping and the size was a limitation too. I like a B30 more than a 35, especially if it´s an exotic. Even a 25 could be nice. But I have to say, having items like that on an auction is very exciting and I regret I could not see the bags in person.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, this is a beautiful sky from a few years ago


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Greetings from the weekend house! Absolutely fabulous weather, autumn sunshine and the maple trees turning into yellow and red. Have to prep the garden for winter, put a net around apple trees so that the rabits don´t eat them in winter, empty all big flowerpots etc. Nice to spend a couple of days outdoors.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it sounds beautiful with the fall colors.


----------



## Serva1

How I wish I could paint a sky like the one in your pic Ellie...I could never master the 3D effect.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it reminds me of Strindberg http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Strindberg#M.C3.A5leri


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. My new computer had a hard disc crash yesterday. Have handed it in for repair. The computer is only 4 months old so I hope the guarantee will cover it.

Off to STH on Tuesday for Lady Gaga.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm sorry about your new computer. Lady Gaga sounds nice!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I will pick up my H tea cups and browse some stores when I'm in STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice, will you post a reveal pic of the tea cups?


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I will Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning  a little autumn colours


----------



## Serva1

Great you finally get your beautiful art deco style breakfast cups Nahreen!! Sorry to hear about computer issues, guarantee should be minimum 1 yr from purchase. Enjoy Lady G and please tell your thoughts about the show. She has some great dance music


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, beautiful fall colors


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, not so many leaves yet on the lawn. I cut the grass so it's easier to remove the leaves with the blower next time. Feels good to work outdoors for a couple of days. Even if I had to take a couple of work calls I have been able to keep my thoughts away from business.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's a great way to "recharge the batteries"


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, beautiful pic!


----------



## Serva1

Enjoying the beautiful autumn weather but returning to town later today. Needless to say I would rather stay here...


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. In STH now. Soon time for the concert.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen - Have a great time at the concert!!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, have a great time in Sthm Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. The concert was ok bit not excellent. I picked up my tea cups. H was quite empty which makes browsing easier. My SA was there and she will keep a lookout for a colouful K wallet for me.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva. They had a croc cdc belt. Beautiful shiny red. Did not ask what size it was. They also had a croc bracelet in black. Dont remember the model.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it sounds nice anyway with the concert and H


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Soon back home in a few minutes. Have an important meeting all day at my new work.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, had a session with my personal trainer. The seaside was exceptionally beautiful this morning. Sorry that the concert wasn´t a success, Nahreen. How exciting that H at NK had croc bracelet & belt, would never have thought they carry exotics!! I also love being at the store when it´s empty. I usually go there around 10-10.30 at it has been a good time to shop and browse. Hope you get a nice wallet soon


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. 
Serva:I have seen cdc there in croc as well before. So it seems they get some every once in a while. I was there around 11. But October is probably a good month with less tourists and no X-mas shoppers yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

Here are my new tea cups. Long wait but finally I got to enjoy some tea from Lauderee and macaroons.


----------



## Elliespurse

^These are gorgeous!!  Congrats!! I'm sure it was worth the wait!


----------



## Serva1

Really lovely Nahreen  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Serva1

Now I started to crave for the caramel macaroons and shopping at H...


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie and Serva. I have two caramel macaroons in the box.


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.

We finally got our internet to work properly. When my computer crashed so did two routers and also the modem started to behave strangely. We got a new one from Telia today so now I hope it will all be okej again. We don´t know what caused the damage to all systems.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  Good that you got the internet working, Nahreen. I´m really helpless when it comes to computer problems but fortunately my BF takes care of all systems.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva. It's great your internet s back up Nh.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie and Serva. One is really dependant on working internet now days. DH takes care of these things now being a computer person at Ericsson. At the same time I´d like to know more of these things.


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I'll make "biffar" today that we can take to the country house in two weeks time when DH will join the moose hunt. I'll read my book by David Gibbins and drink some chai tea in my cups.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.


----------



## Nahreen

Went for a walk. Got caught in the rain.


----------



## Nahreen

I took some pics of the farmers baby lambs. They are so sweet even though they are getting bigger.


----------



## Elliespurse

^They are cute


----------



## Nahreen

Having a chai latte with skimmed milk and the last macaroons.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks delicious.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Did you have a nice Day.?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes I like lazy weekends right now. Just browsing tpf and sipping coffee.


----------



## Nahreen

I'm watching tv and occasionally check purse forum. I downloaded the app on my new phone.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, sounds that we all are having a relaxing weekend  I worked only 2hrs today and after that started organizing my home. Have been going through receipts and bankstatements, laundry, cleaning and shopping for groceries. Had a rendevouz with my niece and talked about taking a daytrip to Sthm, but then we decided that it would be better for me to take the opportunity and spend more time at the countryhouse this month. I miss Sthm very much and last year I visited the city twice in October, also in August and December. Now I will watch a movie and iron some clothes. It´s nice to do housework in the weekend, because during the week it´s more or less just business.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, those little lambs are very cute...I miss the countryside  Lovely chailatte, looks very professional.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva. Yes it is good to take the opportunity to spend time at country houses before it gets too cold unless it is winter proof.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Naheen, it´s winter proof but the autumn is so nice and I still have work with the big guesthouse and hope to finish it before snow arrives


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, it's a beautiful day here today


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie and Serva.

Ellie: I was in the H forum. I was reading a thread where someone was complaining about H in Venice. Anyway someone else wrote in that thread that a member here at purseforum who posted massive hauls turned out to be a reseller. Have you heard about that?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nahreen, I haven't heard about this but advertising is not ok. Many members buy and sell bags a lot though, and it's ok to post many reveals if it's your own bags. We also have members who has a business selling second hand bags and they have collection threads with their personal bags.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. I was curious who the member was.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

nahreen said:


> very expensive b crocs though. My boss suggested i should have bought one of those instead of the new car. I don´t think dh would have agreed.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Here are my new tea cups. Long wait but finally I got to enjoy some tea from Lauderee and macaroons.



Very nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2762010
> 
> On my way to work. Today I'm wearing a MM camel coat, same color poolo, a little leopard in my shoes and my favorite LV, the Alma in nomad! Have a great day, Ellie



Very pretty outfit!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Very pretty outfit!




Thank you BlueB  Last year I didn´t wear so much camel, but this autumn I "discovered" it again. I love ivory white, black, grey and navy in these kind of coats. Chocolate brown (and all shades of dark browns) is something I could never wear, camel and some other nudes being the only brown for me...


----------



## Serva1

Having lunch with my bf today and suggesting that we take a short trip to Paris on 24th to 26h of November. I want to reward my niece with a trip to Paris as well, and she would probably like to go in early Januari at the time of annual winter sales.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, a Paris trip sounds nice


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Yes, my bff has been talking about it for a long long time, last time mentioning that we go before Christmas, so now I´m taking the initiative and suggest that we go at the end of November. Close to Christmas shopping will probably be more hectic, because people are looking for presents and I don´t like waiting and queues. If it doesn´t work out with her, then I ask my niece, even though I know she likes "soldes" (I´m not too keen, but I can cope). 


Looks a bit gloomy and cold today...


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you Blueberry.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. I´ve to give two big lectures this week. It will be good when that is over. 

Serva: Sounds nice with the Paris trip. 
I can´t decide on if I should to go or not. I will have to be on ban island if another of those K wallets turns up in STH before a Paris trip in February and I decide to buy it. It is no fun browsing in stores if one is on ban island. The money for the hotel and other travel costs I could spend in STH instead. My flight points experies in February so that is why the trip has to be soon. Of course I can just forgo the points and go later next year and pay for the flight, the difference is not so much since I anyway have to pay certain flight fees with money.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie 
Have booked tickets and hotel online and it was really a nuisance this time but now it´s done and I´m looking forward the trip. I booked a hotel just opposite of FSH and the room is nice. Leaving 24th of November for Paris 


Nahreen, hope everything turns out well and I really love your K wallet in goatskin, mine is in epsom and I decided to go for it only because I have a matching K double tour bracelet. Otherwise I prefere chevre. The leather is actually durable to scratches so not so sensitive as I originally thought. Main thing is that you don´t loose your points, and you still have time to decide. Anything can happen before Feb  If a certain orange bag arrives, then it´s perhaps better to make a trip later next year, but fortunately you have time to make up your mind


----------



## Serva1

I really like the new layout of tPF. The font is too much nicer...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's a nice change with the layout.


----------



## Serva1

In my exitement I left out some information in my previous post about the location of the hotel...it´s opposite of the _Hermes store_ at FSH...Guess I will be spending much time in that store


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie
> Have booked tickets and hotel online and it was really a nuisance this time but now it´s done and I´m looking forward the trip. I booked a hotel just opposite of FSH and the room is nice. Leaving 24th of November for Paris
> 
> 
> Nahreen, hope everything turns out well and I really love your K wallet in goatskin, mine is in epsom and I decided to go for it only because I have a matching K double tour bracelet. Otherwise I prefere chevre. The leather is actually durable to scratches so not so sensitive as I originally thought. Main thing is that you don´t loose your points, and you still have time to decide. Anything can happen before Feb  If a certain orange bag arrives, then it´s perhaps better to make a trip later next year, but fortunately you have time to make up your mind



It is quite funny but STH mailed me today. My orange K bag in Togo is here. It is 28 with gold hw.1,5 year earlier than anticipated. I'll go to STH and pick it up on Thursday or Friday. FedEx (=regular post here) tried to deliver my parcel today from H online. They will come back tomorrow. So this is such an exciting week.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nahreen  So many great things at the same time!


----------



## Nahreen

Yes Ellie everything at the same time but I will be banned from shopping for a long time now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Have booked my trip to STH tomorrow. I am getting excited. I think I was in shock yesterday so it did not really register properly that there is a bag waiting for me. 

Also I have two lectures to give, one today and one tomorrow morning and I don´t think I can relax until they are done. 

Since I was at H in STH last Tuesday it must mean the bag came with their shipping last Friday. I think my name was not nr one on the list but someone else turned it down and that is the reason it is arriving earlier than anticipated.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, GREAT NEWS!!!! So happy for you and excited you got the bag so much earlier than anticipated. Major congrats and many nice things have happened to you recently, a new job etc.


----------



## Serva1

We have to arrange a CS meeting in STH in spring so we get to admire your beautiful K, if it's not just sitting in your safe closet. I hope to be able to carry a new bag too at that time....dreaming ostrich and lizzard


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Nahreen, GREAT NEWS!!!! So happy for you and excited you got the bag so much earlier than anticipated. Major congrats and many nice things have happened to you recently, a new job etc.


 


Serva1 said:


> We have to arrange a CS meeting in STH in spring so we get to admire your beautiful K, if it's not just sitting in your safe closet. I hope to be able to carry a new bag too at that time....dreaming ostrich and lizzard


 
Thank you Serva. It feels like a dream. DH has told me no more bag shopping for some time though after this splurge with both K wallet and bag within one weeks time (plus the new car). 

I am just as excited for both the K wallet and K bag. The wallet should be waiting for me when I get home. We gave the post authority to put it outside our house in a waterproof box under the roof. I´m sure you´ll have a great time in Paris Serva and hope you find your dream ostrich or lizard bag. I´ll take a trip to Paris later but not before next summer.

CS meeting in STH sounds great and a visit to Wienercafet. Perhaps after Easter when the weather is more pleasant for wearing luxury bags.


----------



## Nahreen

One lecture done in the morning, just one left to go tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen, yes I agree, we need nice weather for our nice bags  I´m still over the moon for your fortunate week and so so happy you get your first H bag. My niece visited me today (I teach her Russian) and I booked another trip to Paris in January (19th to 23rd), because I had promised to take her on a trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.
Serva, I'm glad you got around to booking your Paris trips. I know you have been longing to go for some time now. The parcel from H online is lying unopened. I was home late and will saviour the moment until Friday. Off to STH at 11 am tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen - That's nice and have a great time in Sthlm tomorrow!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie and Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Have a good trip in STH tomorrow Nahreen and I have to confess, every time the courier delivers from H I have to open i m m e d i a t e l y, so I really admire how you can restrain yourself


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Sitting at the train now.  Second lecture finished. It was a 1,5 hour long one.


----------



## Elliespurse

Good luck Nahreen!


----------



## Nahreen

On the train back home. It took just one hour to visit H. I spent a one hour waiting at the train station afterwards. I brought a big box with me home.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's exciting!!


----------



## Nahreen

I'll post pics tomorrow or on Saturday.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm looking forward to the pics


----------



## Serva1

Evening, hope you got your box home in good condition, Nahreen. Nice to see some pics when you have time to post. Please share all the details about leather etc. 


I visited an older collegue, who used to work at the company. She lives now at a nice retirement home. She loves handbags too and when I told her about my H obsession, she responded that once when she was in Rome she spent her entire travelling budget on a croc bag (probably not H).


Today when me and my BF looked at some motorboats he commented that I immediately found the most expensive one and I responded that I would rather buy 2 H bags instead...to which he said that it´s crazy that you only get 2 bags in comparison to a boat. My BF likes that I shop H bags and he jokes/teases me with the subject. Another favourite quote he sometimes uses is "if we ever have financial problems we can always take one of your H bags to the pawn shop"


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

You are like me Serva, I also always manages to pick the most expensive stuff when I look at different things. Maybe it is that you can tell they have worked on the design more and that appeals to us?

I keep telling DH that we can sell the bags if we need to. He keeps responding that it is unlikely I´ll agree to detach myself from them.

I´ll do the photo session today. Have still not opened the parcel from H online. DH was kind to wait for me in town yesterday so I did not have to wait for a bus and when we got home he wanted to watch a tv series with me and eat dinner. 

I´ll most likely go to STH in December next time for a name ceremony of DH´s sisters baby.  I´ll have quite a lot of NK points now that I can use for a twilli/scarf or maby some extra pillow cases for our bedset.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Was at work 5.30 today (and yesterday).


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's "hard core"  I try to go around 6.00-6.15


----------



## Serva1

Morning  I thought I was the early bird today but seems you ladies were here first  

I was browsing at hotels in Paris for Jan and since me and my niece are spending 4 nights I thought I would pick a budget hotel and instead buy something nice from H for her...It started well but I ended up looking at 5 star ones and my nieces says I'm too old and used to nice hotels and comfort (who can say no to H toiletteries? )so I cannot go budget anymore...I need my white bathrobe and slippers and I don't like to carry that kind of stuff in my luggage.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning  I thought I was the early bird today but seems you ladies were here first
> 
> I was browsing at hotels in Paris for Jan and since me and my niece are spending 4 nights I thought I would pick a budget hotel and instead buy something nice from H for her...It started well but I ended up looking at 5 star ones and my nieces says I'm too old and used to nice hotels and comfort (who can say no to H toiletteries? )so I cannot go budget anymore...I need my white bathrobe and slippers and I don't like to carry that kind of stuff in my luggage.


 
I had decided to stay in Best Western near Rue Royale. It is not a 5 star hotel but had just as good rating as the one you usually stay at but for half the price. However, no bathrobes or slippers I´m afraid. I argued that with the extra cost for the 5 star hotel I could buy alot of H toiletries to bring home and have some luxury at home since I would anyway not spend so much time at the hotel.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I had decided to stay in Best Western near Rue Royale. It is not a 5 star hotel but had just as good rating as the one you usually stay at but for half the price. However, no bathrobes or slippers I´m afraid. I argued that with the extra cost for the 5 star hotel I could buy alot of H toiletries to bring home and have some luxury at home since I would anyway not spend so much time at the hotel.




Good decision to rather shop things home than enjoy in Paris. Guess I need the comfort of a luxury hotel if I'm not offered something spec at H...

On my way to get the car from repair. Bought 40 white roses so I have nice flowers at home since I'm not going to the countryhouse and weather is gray and rainy.


----------



## Nahreen

I would also prefer to stay at the hotel you suggested, it looked amazing. If I do go to Paris another time I might stay there for one night. I love luxury hotels and me and my husband want to stay at nice places when we travel together but then he shares the cost for the hotel room with me. If I go on my own and would stay longer it would be the Best Western.

When staying in STH I often stay at nordicchoice hotels and I´m a member and as one of my awards I can get a room upgrade for free if available at check in. I´ve often been lucky such as when we went to LadyGaGa. We got a superior room with sofa and table.

I´ll see if I go to Paris next year. Most likely I´ll get to go to Anaheim in LA in October next year. There is a large mall (South Coast Plaza ) close with all designer boutiques with shuttle buses leaving from all hotels and Beverly Hills is also close by.


----------



## Nahreen

So finally I got around to post my H pics. I´ll post them here as well.

From H online Kelly wallet in azure blue Mysore chevre with silver hw.


From H shop in STH, my dream bag, orange 28 Kelly in Togo with gold hw.


----------



## Elliespurse

Wow! These bags are perfection! I'm really glad you got them so fast too! Congrats!! 


The last pic with the tea cup look really good


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I can´t believe my luck since these items are so hard to find. Now I´m on ban island for a few months at the least but I don´t mind at all. I feel happy with my collection. Just something in fuchsia eventually but I´m in no hurry and most likely it will be Dior.


----------



## Elliespurse

H is really high quality too and will last a lifetime, especially in the leather you choose. I have similar leather in my Loro Piana wallet and it still looks new after two years of daily use.


----------



## Nahreen

Sounds really good with your wallet Ellie. That is really good quality.

Hopefully mine will last too if I´m gentle with them. I´ll keep them in their boxes. I´ve decided to also put my yellow LD in it´s box or dustbag for protection.

I think DH is also very pleased with the K bag, he thought it was the right size for me. He has not yet seen the wallet, he wanted to save that for tomorrow evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great


----------



## Serva1

Really lovely K28 Nahreen and just perfect for you!!! I like the fact that it´s togo. Looks like very small grains and no veins, it´s a real gem. The chevre wallet is gorgeous too. I like phw better than gold. Gold looks nice against your complexion though. Really interesting to see the size comparison with the K28 and the wallet too. Thank you for posting the pic  I know you will enjoy your H items for years...


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Very nice!





Serva1 said:


> Really lovely K28 Nahreen and just perfect for you!!! I like the fact that it´s togo. Looks like very small grains and no veins, it´s a real gem. The chevre wallet is gorgeous too. I like phw better than gold. Gold looks nice against your complexion though. Really interesting to see the size comparison with the K28 and the wallet too. Thank you for posting the pic  I know you will enjoy your H items for years...



Thank you Serva. I´ve been asked to take some mod pics but will do that tomorrow, I´m too tired now. 

I´m looking forward to us meeting in STH in late spring and me seeing your new exotic B. I´m sure you´ll be lucky on one of your trips to Paris.

I´ve read about the skunk issue with H bags in togo lately, it will have to wait until spring to test it when it is warmer but it does not smell anything more than leather now.


----------



## Serva1

Mod pics will be nice  the orange colour will look good on you Nahreen and yes, I´m looking forward to a rendevouz in STH too!!!I really hope I get an exotic, if H is not going to offer me anything, then I can always go to Dior...I have already bought 2 agendas in ostrich from FSH and I think it´s  gradually time to buy a bag. Perhaps I have to make a SO if nothing happens next year.


----------



## Serva1

I´ve read about the skunk issue too, but I don´t remember an orange togo in the tread.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.
Serva: no I neither saw orange mentioned. But togo seemed to be the leather with problems. I will take modelling shots today when it gets light outside. I prefer not having to use the flash.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Mod pics will be nice  the orange colour will look good on you Nahreen and yes, I´m looking forward to a rendevouz in STH too!!!I really hope I get an exotic, if H is not going to offer me anything, then I can always go to Dior...I have already bought 2 agendas in ostrich from FSH and I think it´s  gradually time to buy a bag. Perhaps I have to make a SO if nothing happens next year.



You can contact Dior customer service and check what is available prior to going so you know what they have in Paris. So when you visit FSH you know what options there are. They can put on hold for 48 hours if there is something that you really like.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Coming down with a cold so I´m trying to cure myself with tea and tablets.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I hope you will get better with the tea and some rest.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. Today I´ll just go and pick up my computer. They have fixed it now. 

I am using my old mac now. I can now post pics from it. There was a time when that did not work and it was old and slow. I had a hard disk crash on it two years ago and then I changed the disk but I´ve not used it much since then (DH gave me his old ipad). But I´m surprised to find it actually works really nice now. Since it is a laptop I can conveniently sit in the sofa and have it in my lap.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just have a tiny laptop at home, I think it's great.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> You can contact Dior customer service and check what is available prior to going so you know what they have in Paris. So when you visit FSH you know what options there are. They can put on hold for 48 hours if there is something that you really like.




That´s smart, thank you for the advice Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, your reveal thread in the H forum is great! Love your collection pic!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I feel so lucky over my collection of bags and acessories.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's great


----------



## Nahreen

Ellie you have some amazing bags and acessories.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks, I've been happy with the collection for a few years now.


----------



## Nahreen

I feel very content now. Maybe something in fuchsia eventually but now I have a bag from all the brands I like and also an exotic. I like croc but it will nerver be in my price range.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.  DH just looked at my wallet. He liked it. I showed him all the stuff I have that matches it like shoes, makeup and scarves.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great it's "approved" by DH!


----------



## Nahreen

It is always good if he approves. He is still getting used to a different price level when it comes to fashion and travels. But he has no problems with electronic things or cars


----------



## Serva1

Great Nahreen that DH starts to warm up for H...My BF likes that I dress and accessorize different from mainstream.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Going to my brother today for birthday lunch and coffee. My dad´s birthday today and my brothers coming up in 6 days. My mums birthday was also in October.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva: Here is a picture of the red ostrich wallet to give you an idea of what red ostrich could look like. Of course it will look much more elegant on a designer bag with metal hardware complimenting the leather.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with lots of Bdays artyhat:


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  Thank you for the pic Nahreen, the wallet look a bit like your other ostrich wallet, same design? A very rich red, a nice popup colour and as a wallet it´s practical, because you find it easier in your bag   Whenever I see a red wallet I think about Ellie´s LV croc...


I´m on my way to a birthday party too. My BFs sister has a daughter that celebrates her 10th birthday.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. My other wallet also have a coin compartment. This one only fits bills and cards. Ellies LV croc is amazing.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks, a pic from this thread: The Exotique Materials Club


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  the details of your croc wallet show the high quality of LV´s more expensive leather goods. The shine is amazing and the wallet looks new, even though I know you bought it long ago. I had a blue Ludlow (discontinued)  in croc and a navy blue in lizard. The lizard aged well but the croc was sensitive around te corners, lost a bit of the shine and I eventually gave it away, because it nolonger pleased me. I also gave the lizard away. I´m happy to see that your red croc still looks amazing!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes I was lucky the LV store manager brought this wallet back from LV London. They had this croc color wallet in an ad campaign 2009, together with a scarf (I wear this scarf today) and sunnies. I'll see if I can find the ad.

Edit: here's the LV ad,


----------



## Serva1

Lovely pic Ellie. LV makes wonderful adds. I collect LV books and would love to have one with add campains. You were very lucky to get the wallet, prices have gone up a lot since then...and the red colour is so vibrant and striking. Reminds me of pomme d´amour, a classic! Can be used as a clutch too.


I got an invitation to my local LV for rtw collection this week (evening event with coctails). They have limited sizes and models on display, usually no rtw at our store. I only have one outfit that I bought in Paris and I don´t use it a lot. I´m feeling not to go, because I would rather go to the countryside and besides I´m soon going to Paris. I will RSVP today, perhaps it´s better someone else can be invited.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  The schools have an autumn break this week and many people go on a trip. I will go to the countryside to relax and read a good book or something...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds like a great plan


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. We´ll watch the latest episode of Downton Abbey tonight. Last night we watched the last episode from last season to get up to speed with the story.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, that sounds nice.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  Downton Abbey is my favourite TV series, what season is running?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  I have been thinking about trying to downsize my collection of bags, because I hope to add more H. Due to this I have been thinking - how many bags do I really need? Since I know you have been collecting (for me it´s more about buying bags I love than to achieve a collection) for a long time too, do you have an opinion about how many bags you wish to have? Have you downsized your collection? I have at least 5 bags I can give away.


Nahreen has posted her collection in the H tread with her beautiful Kelly reveal and I know she will be content at some point and instead invest in other things. For me as long as I use the bags, I can justify to have them in my closet. There are some evening bags that I have inherited and cannot part with, even if I don´t use them.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Right now I have about 12-13 designer bags and I have only sold one, a black Epi Speedy. I sold it 2010 and I still regret selling it :shame: (pic below). I think the number of bags you are comfortable with varies a lot, for example Mediana has a lot more than me.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning  Downton Abbey is my favourite TV series, what season is running?



It is season 5. I have season 1 on dvd. I'm contemplating to re-watch it during Christmas.


----------



## Nahreen

I am sure that I'll want to buy another bag sometime throughout my life. It's just that now I feel content with my variations in styles and colours and sizes. There are other things I'd like more such as nice watches. The prices for the bags go up steadily so I think it is wise to get the bags you want as fast as possible. I want to try to find something in fuchsia next year but it will have to wait until the summer or after. I need to fill up my savings account after all the luxury shopping I have done lately.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, you have a beautiful collection right now


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I had a shoe buying period. Next will be smaller acessories.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. DH went to the country house for moose hunting. I'll go there tomorrow after I have had my students.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's the hunting season now.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  
Enjoying the countryside. Almost all birds have migrated and it´s very peaceful out here. Enjoying the fireplace and a good book. 


Nahreen, season 5 is not yet running here. I don´t know if the plot is getting better/boring but I still enjoy DA and I have 2 books about the series. The dowager  countess of Grantham is my favourite  The dresses are wonderful and it´s very realistic, at least to my knowledge.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes Maggie Smiths is wonderful as the old lady. Have you decided if you should keep all bags or give some to your nices?


----------



## Serva1

Morning 
Nahreen, definitely give away, only thing is my youngest niece is 5 and I don´t know if N appreciates anything else but bright colours  Last time she chose a little BB Alma in pomme d´amour at our local LV with matching heart coinpurse and chain. My older niece E has already got a lot and her next bag will probably be a Céline. I can of course store the bags in silkpaper and open the boxes when N is older. I want to offer her as many bags as E has already inherited.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, that's nice Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. At the country house. We have internet when dad puts on the electricity if he brings his modem. It needs to be a special antenna to work here. 3G and such are not good enough. 

Serva: I suggest you keep the bags for a time when your younger nice will appreciate them. Bags with good quality are harder to find when the fashion houses are trying to make larger profits.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that sounds nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening 
I've worked in the garden today and put out peanuts for the birds. I've played classic music all evening and enjoyed a good book and candles. I really like being at the countryhouse on my own at times. No dinners to prep etc and now I will watch a movie. It's so dark outside. We have lights in the garden but the lake is really black. Last night was -5C and frost on the lawn but in town it's still beautiful autumn colours.


----------



## Nahreen

I'll go out mushroom hunting tomorrow when DH looks for mooses. I had to break for 6 deers today twice. First they decided to cross the road from right to left. About 200 m furher down the road they decided to go back again and crossed from left to right. I had to break really fast and as luckily the new car has good breaks otherwise I would have hit them.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, I'm glad you're ok and the new car have good breaks.


----------



## Serva1

Morning mist. A lonely white swan just landed on the lake but it's too far away to take a pic. 

Fortunately you escaped an accident Nahreen. During moosehunting season animals tend to move a lot and deer are completely unpredictable, compared to moose, who tend to cross a road and never break or change direction. When you see one deer you know there are others nearby. My brother had a deeraccident two months ago and of course a new car. He didn't got hurt.


----------



## Serva1

I have decided that when I get home I will take out every bag I have and make a list of the the ones I need and when I use them. I think I could downsize to 15 bags and get space for 5 more so my collection would be 20, an average 5 per season, though some can be used all seasons. 

If I downsize this way I hope I will not have any regrets. I'm sorry you miss your black speedy, Ellie. I have never seen it here and I like to carry bags that are not mainstream. Epi is such a durable leather and takes rain too.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva, this is such a wonderful pic, one of the best pics I've ever seen! I have planned to go out and take pics in mist sometimes.

That's a great plan to take the inventory of your bags. I carried the black Epi speedy everyday for 2-3 years, perhaps it's why I miss it.


----------



## Serva1

I completely understand your feelings about the black speedy. It was very special and definitely not a bag you "grow out of". 

Thank you Ellie, glad you liked it  I hoped to get a pic of the lonely swan in the mist but it never came close enough...

My BF has a lot of expensive cameras. I really need to borrow one and take black&white photos of my loved ones and change the pics in silver frames so I get more updated pics.


----------



## Serva1

This is not a great pic but shows how different the view can be in sunlight. Going out to put orange plastic sticks along our road so that the plowguy knows how to drive when the snow arrives.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a nice view too.

I also have a camera for old style film, it makes the pics special (a digital camera works too when converting to black&white). This pic is in Sthlm taken with film:


----------



## Serva1

I really like this pic. It's timeless, could be early spring or autumn, could be from the 60s or later. Difficult to tell since no cars or closeup of people. Black& white is so elegant, people look more beautiful and faces are more interesting. Shows more character and personality.


----------



## Serva1

When I worked in NY I took a lot of pics of architecture and what I thought was typical NY. I have nice memories, pics of the twintowers just a week and one day before 9/11.


----------



## Elliespurse

I think NY pics are special, it was many years since I was there.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Did some mushroom picking today. Both yellow and autumn kantareller.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, are you preparing the mushrooms right away?


----------



## Nahreen

So far I've only cleaned them. I've never picked the höst ones before myself, only been given them so I had to check the internet that I took the right ones. I'll not eat any today but will probably förvälla them and put them in the freezer. I still have some from the previous two years to eat first.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds great.


----------



## Serva1

No funnel chanterelles ( yellowfoot winter mushrooms) grow here, unfortunately. I would love to bake a pie with them. Hope you had a good catch Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

A very good catch and could have picked more if I had only been sure they were correct ones. Now I know they were ok.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, grey cold rain entire day, so I will stay indoors and read my book.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's a bit grey, like the pic below (in black&white film),


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie , nice pic! I have never seen the Wasa skeppet. A couple of documentaries, but not the real thing.


----------



## Serva1

I was reading the beginning of this tread and it's about a year ago I joined CS!!I think it's so nice to chat with you ladies


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I also think it's nice to have this CS chat.


----------



## Nahreen

Agree completely. It is so nice to have a forum to discuss things with people that have the same interest in beautiful things and design not only bags/fashion but also home decorations.

Back from the country house now. Will have a cup of tea in my H cups and read my book. I saw on H online that they have the new black/white china available. I thinks it is lovely. Maybe I´ll get some tea cups of those to for use upstairs where it is black and white themed decorations. Down in my office/relax room it is blue/white theme. But not now anyway I´m on ban island.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The black&white on H online is nice, I have some vintage (Gustavsberg?) similar to H Les maisons enchantées. I like the black&white H Deco better though.


----------



## Serva1

I saw balcon de Guadalquivir in both silver/white and black/white at the H store in STH. I liked them both, a bit more the black/ white. I also like this design surprisingly in red, so I have to deside the colour before I by a breakfast set. The new H Deco is nice too, but I wish H would make the ear of the breakfastcup and mug a bit thicker so it's more comfortable to handle with one hand.


----------



## Blueberry12

How do you ladies like  the Jean Paul Gaultier for Lindex collection?

Some items look fun.

http://www.lindex.com/se/dam/jean-paul-gaultier-2/


I've bought this jacket.


----------



## Nahreen

The red balcon would be really nice design for glögg muggar. I wonder if those H deco mini cups could be used för glögg


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Did some mushroom picking today. Both yellow and autumn kantareller.



How lovely!


----------



## Nahreen

Hi Blueberry

I´ve not seen the collection but the jacked looks good.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> How do you ladies like  the Jean Paul Gaultier for Lindex
> 
> View attachment 2783207




Jacket looks nice BlueB and very much Gautier sailor. I like some pieces by JPG. I have two longsleeve tops that hug the body and are partly cut with a knife and I like the blurry slightly devilish burgundy pattern that looks like a tattoo. Whenever you buy a piece by him or Alexander McQ you buy a special modern design that stands time.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  I had clams a couple of nights ago and just finished a door decoration. I glued the cleaned shells with a pistol and the result looks like this:


----------



## Serva1

I'm happier with the big decoration I did for the guesthouse door. Will post a pic tomorrow. This one has a bit too many clams but it's nice to be creative.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That looks great and creative!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie


----------



## Nahreen

The clam decoration looks nice Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Jacket looks nice BlueB and very much Gautier sailor. I like some pieces by JPG. I have two longsleeve tops that hug the body and are partly cut with a knife and I like the blurry slightly devilish burgundy pattern that looks like a tattoo. Whenever you buy a piece by him or Alexander McQ you buy a special modern design that stands time.



The tops sounds nice.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  7 am and pitch dark outside. In town you always see a light somewhere so the darkness here feels a bit strange. Leaving back to civilisation today.

Thank you Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, perhaps it'll be a little better when daylight saving ends on Sunday.


----------



## Serva1

I agree Ellie. Here is a pic of the larger decoration I did for the big guesthouse


----------



## Serva1

I'm happy with the proportions and size for the door. Also goes well with the colour of the handle.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes this looks great! It's a nice creative project.


----------



## Serva1

I agree Ellie and I like doing these kind of projects that give a personal touch to my homes. Small things like sometimes arranging flowers instead of buying everything perfect and done by a professional.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. DH is in Lund for two days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, I'm watching "Homes under the hammer" on BBC Lifestyle.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's a little colder weather now.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie. Yes it is much colder now. I wear long johns under my trousers now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I think I'll wear more winter clothes if it gets colder in the mornings.


----------



## Nahreen

I have hat and gloves but I leave for work shortly after 5 am most days and it is quite cold. I am dependent on the car and need to take into consideration a possible car breakdown and don't want to freeze if I have to go out of the car.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's good to be prepared. I'm just going in the city but it could get cold quickly there too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  My niece is visiting for a couple of days and she keeps me busy...We got the first snow today and the car has summertires and is inside the garage. I hope this snow will melt away so I can take it to the service and let them change the tires...otherwise I will have to do it myself. I can do it but I take no pleasure doing it...even if the wintertires are completely new and it´s a clean job.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, it's still above freezing here so I'll wait a bit more, I'm using a tire shop near work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning  The weather will change again on Sunday, so I will be able to take the car to the tire shop!! Having lunch today with a good friend who lives in Rome. I usually visit her once a year, but this year has been an exception.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Feels good it´s Friday. Going to the countryhouse on Sunday. The electricity work is done and now I will prep the guesthouses for winter.


----------



## Serva1

We will get the moosemeat on Saturday so I have a lot of freezing and preparing to do before leaving to the countryhouse. I usually make lasagna and meatballs from the fresh meat and freeze the food. Seems I will be standing in the kitchen the entire Saturday...housewife style.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, great plans!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

My dad is bringing the moose meat today from last weekends hunt. We´ll take care of it tomorrow. I´m having a day off from work. I slept until 9 so I must have been in desperate need of sleep.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with a day off.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I think I needed it. I usually have students on Fridays and can´t take days off but not this Friday. Next semester will be students on Mondays and Thursdays so then it might be easier to do a long weekend.


----------



## Blueberry12

These look fun:


----------



## Elliespurse

^One eyed monsters


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> These look fun:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787996



Yes they look fun. Special for halloween.


Blueberry: I´ve a question since you live in STH. Do you know if Zink Grill has opened yet? We are invited to a name ceremony in December and I´m contemplating staying one extra night and go out with DH for dinner. I really liked Zink Grill. We have already been twice to Grand Escalier and I want to go somewhere else.

I´m contemplating staying either near the train station or at Östermalm and want to eat dinner close to the hotel. I hate winter and want to be able to quickly get to my hotel room.


----------



## misstrine85

Hi

Is this a place anyone can join? &#128522;

I'm from Copenhagen &#128522;

I will be in Oslo on monday and would love recs for shops other than the high-street ones. 

Can't wait to go, I love Oslo (and Norway), it's so beautiful.


----------



## Elliespurse

*misstrine85* - Hello and welcome to the Scandinavian chat 

Pugs&Purses from Oslo posted here a lot but I haven't seen her in a while, she would have some great shopping recs.


----------



## misstrine85

Elliespurse said:


> *misstrine85* - Hello and welcome to the Scandinavian chat
> 
> Pugs&Purses from Oslo posted here a lot but I haven't seen her in a while, she would have some great shopping recs.




Thanks &#128516; Is this only for Hermes owners? &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

misstrine85 said:


> Thanks &#55357;&#56836; Is this only for Hermes owners? &#55357;&#56836;



Chat folks in this thread owns items from all designers


----------



## Nahreen

Welcome Misstrine. We chat about all types of designers and other things. At the moment thought I have found a passion for Hermes. But I buy all different designer items.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Yes they look fun. Special for halloween.
> 
> 
> Blueberry: I´ve a question since you live in STH. Do you know if Zink Grill has opened yet? We are invited to a name ceremony in December and I´m contemplating staying one extra night and go out with DH for dinner. I really liked Zink Grill. We have already been twice to Grand Escalier and I want to go somewhere else.
> 
> I´m contemplating staying either near the train station or at Östermalm and want to eat dinner close to the hotel. I hate winter and want to be able to quickly get to my hotel room.



I don't know , but I'll check out this weekend.
I will let you know.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I don't know , but I'll check out this weekend.
> I will let you know.



Thanks Blue Bee.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Blue Bee.



You are welcome.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Finished with preparing the moose meet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. It was a few hours of maintenance.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Blue Bee.






It's still closed. ;(


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes a few hours.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2788993
> 
> 
> It's still closed. ;(



Thanks Blueberry for checking. I'm contemplating going to Griffins steakhouse if we stay near the station. If we stay at Östermalm I'm not sure where to go. Do you have any recommendation?


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Blueberry for checking. I'm contemplating going to Griffins steakhouse if we stay near the station. If we stay at Östermalm I'm not sure where to go. Do you have any recommendation?



Maybe they will open before you visit Stockholm.
I can check it out again in december.

I rarely go to restaurants at Östermalm, so I don't know which ones are good there.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Maybe they will open before you visit Stockholm.
> I can check it out again in december.
> 
> I rarely go to restaurants at Östermalm, so I don't know which ones are good there.



It said the same on their webpage but I thought they would have opened by now and that their webpage was not updated. Hopefully they will update their website once they open so I will know they are open.

I try to either stay close to the stores I visit or the train station. That's why it is usually Östermalm or the train station hotels that I prefer.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> It said the same on their webpage but I thought they would have opened by now and that their webpage was not updated. Hopefully they will update their website once they open so I will know they are open.
> 
> I try to either stay close to the stores I visit or the train station. That's why it is usually Östermalm or the train station hotels that I prefer.



I hope you find a nice place if they don't open in time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Still exhausted after the "meatcircus" yesterday. I´m not a big consumer of meat, but I´m used to preparing it. I freeze most of the meat but always make meatballs (my own modification of the classic meatball by  Gastronomiska Sällskapet). Today I will just make lasagna and then I can drive to the countryhouse for a couple of days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds like a great plan.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. It looks sunny today. Have taken out my H leather items to test in the sun. I hope nothing stinks.

Serva do you mind charing your meatball Recepie? I have 6 kg of moose minced Meat in the freezer. Dad said I should mix it with pork before making meatballs.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. It looks sunny today. Have taken out my H leather items to test in the sun. I hope nothing stinks.
> 
> Serva do you mind charing your meatball Recepie? I have 6 kg of moose minced Meat in the freezer. Dad said I should mix it with pork before making meatballs.




Of course I will share. I will pm you the original one and then how I have modified it


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Of course I will share. I will pm you the original one and then how I have modified it



Thank you very much. I am also glad we got the meat in the freezer yesterday. It is so messy taking care of it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening  It´s 6.30 pm and except for the garden lights it´s completely black outside. I´m at the countryhouse and it´s strange not to see any city lights. Yesterday evening about this time I saw a racoon dog running in a very lazy pace about 5 meters infront of me. One autumn my BF had the front door open of some reason and a racoon dog was just about to enter inside the house! First my BF thought it was a dog. I don´t know which one got more surprised/scared  The racoons are very curious creatures. We have a lot of wildlife here. I especially like the otters that live nearby. In winter you can see slide marks in the snow. I saw a big otter this summer run across our road. Today I bought 25kg of sunflower seeds for the birds. As soon as the temperature goes below 0 and we get a bit of snow I will put seeds in new big bird feeders from the Birdlife store. Tomorrow I will change the sawdust and hay in the birdhouses (birds tend to use them in winter too for protection).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's really nice with all the wildlife and birds and preparing for the winter.


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie, I love wildlife  even if we let the hunters hunt moose in the forest they are prohibited to hunt birds. Many types of grouse live in the forest and here in the south of Finland they are getting more rare.


----------



## Serva1

Ellie, I feel like carrying my Alma nomade in autumn and I wonder were I can buy the treatment cream for the vachetta you recommend (you and docride are the vachetta specialists). Do you know any website? I know I would probably find it on the tpf but at them moment I´m too lazy to investigate  I have never treated my bag with anything and always carried it in summer so rain or moisture has never been an issue before, but now I would really like to protect my bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

Serva, I have only treated my Nomade key-holder but this leather is very different from Vachetta because the hide has been prepared. Vachetta is more raw leather. I know LV sold a Nomade Care Kit and perhaps you could ask about this.

For my Nomade key-holder I only used Blackrock Leather 'N' Rich. I think this Blackrock will alter the finish on your Alma though..
http://workingperson.com/blackrock-leather-n-rich-leather-conditioner-4oz.html
http://www.amazon.com/Blackrock-Leather-Cleaner-Condition-Preserver/dp/B008B70CRA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414473725&sr=8-1&keywords=blackrock+leather+n+rich


----------



## Serva1

Morning  Thank you Ellie for the information and I will definitely ask about the Nomade care kit (going soon to Paris if I cannot get it here). Love your vachetta LV items!


----------



## Elliespurse

^There's info on the Nomade Care Kit here: The Nifty Nomade Club


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning time to go to work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'll go in half an hour.


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Did some baking after work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening  Had a really good working day and I felt that I´m running the show. For a long time I´ve said that my work never ends...there are always things waiting to be executed, but now  my desk is empty and it´s a wonderful thing not to constantly think that I have a lot to do, finish or having the feeling that I`m sometimes even behind scedule...Such a light, liberating sensation and I wish I could take a plane to Paris tomorrow instead of 3 weeks from now!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's great with the work


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie, thank you, I cannot remember when I last time felt like this


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  I like these chilly crispy fresh mornings.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's nice with the fresh air.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I´m waiting to go home. I should go through a grant application for the Kamprad Foundation but I feel too tired. Deadline for application is 1 week away. I feel a cold coming on.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, I hope you'll feel better after the weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I slept really long. It was needed. I have taken in the plants for winter.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, that's nice.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  It's good to sleep late at times. I've started to make notes in my new agenda for 2015.


----------



## Serva1

I still have my lemontree and big olivetree on the balcony


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I think I needed the extra rest. I was late at work Thursday evening but up early Friday as usual so I had some catching up to do. I have taken out my orange K since it is Halloween to enjoy. I feel happy looking at it.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Your orange K is


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I feel very grateful to have it. I love all my bags for different reasons. Each have their own use in my life. Knowing how difficult it can be nowdays to find a K bag makes me feel lucky.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning, your K is lovely Nahreen and I´m happy you enjoy it. It´s a very special bag and the colour makes people notice it. You will certainly get a lot of attention at times when carrying it (like it or not). I also feel priviledged when carrying a B. It´s a dream come true and I love the quality of the handstitched bag


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Thank you Serva. Your blue B is lovely. It was so neat, great for shopping or fancy dinners. Went for a long walk.


----------



## Serva1

It´s raining today so I will do some housework and paperwork. Taking the car to Stockmann Delikatessen (our local NK) and picking up some groceries.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  my Mom will come for a visit today. After having lunch together I will help her with some paperwork.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that sounds nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. It is so dark outside now. It makes me sleepy. I don´t have so much energy this time of the year.

I got an article accepted for publication yesterday. It in best cases happens a few times per year (maximum so far is 3 from last year). This year I´m also up in 3. I´ve two more submitted so who knows, maybe I´ll break my record from last year. So we will celebrate this weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nahreen - Congrats on the article!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Nahreen  I know how important it is to get published in the academic world. I went running with my personal trainer this morning and the wind is really cold now so I have to dress more. Feels strange to run with silk gloves and warm cap. This will be the second winter when I run and fortunately the outfits and shoes have developed so that the materials are very technic and it´s possible to run in all seasons and feel comfortable. But I have to confess I still prefer doing my jogging routine in summer at the countryhouse when I can run in the forest.We have a big sporting resort nearby so they have really good routs and professional sportmen also have training camps at the resort.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Thank you Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. So much snow today.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon, yes it is but hopefully it melts soon.


----------



## Nahreen

I left a bit earlier today to make sure I did not get stuck in the snow. DH is in STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

We bought some sparkling wine to celebrate my article and I'll make a special dinner tomorrow. I'll make kantarell soup as pre course and potato puree and struts beef for main course.


----------



## Elliespurse

^ It sounds like a great menu! I like mushroom soup for lunch in the weekends.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I love potato puree.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Me too, I had stekt strömming and potato puree this week at work


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning  It´s been really cold, grey and awful weather here the past days and I have difficulties in motivating myself to go for my running routine this morning. Yes, I will do it, because I know how good it feels afterwards and during exercise but it would be so much nicer with a little sun. At least it´s not raining right now...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's been a bit grey the last days.


----------



## Serva1

The postman brought me yesterday "The book" a new LV magazine I have never seen before. It's the first issue and has nice pics of the F/W RTW collection and really nice bags and an interesting article about the Tannerie Roux.


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

I have a lot of LV books and I especially like the ones about LV trunks, history of LV and stories/pics about the old designs. It´s interesting to find out about the materials and see how new designs are influenced by old ones. The designers at H are inspired by the H museum at FSH. I love handbags and knowing about the history, the materials, the craftmanship is for me very exciting. It´s like an old painting you like. You try to discover more about the artist, his personal history and how he has evolved, the time when the painting was made, the place etc.


----------



## Serva1

The sun is shining!!!Now I will go out for a run and then hopefully clear a lot of papers from my desk. My paper shredder is very important and I use it a lot. I even bought a specific oil for it to keep it going smoothly  Hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva, thanks for posting the new LV magazine. It's a new style and it looks nice, especially the croc soft Lockit 

Have a nice run & weekend!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. It's nice getting magazines with beautiful items and some articles.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. We are doing the nice dinner tonight.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds great!


----------



## Serva1

Having a nice dinner at home sounds good  I actually like it better than at a restaurant (I usually have business lunch or dinner and being home is so much more relaxing). Hope you and your DH have a nice evening


----------



## Serva1

Glad you enjoyed the pics Ellie, I just wanted to share and it´s going to be interesting to see what will happen with the brand now when LV has a new creative director. The company grew a lot during Marc Jacob´s era and Nicolas Ghesquière feels very modern and edgy. I haven´t bought anything for myself from LV for a long time, but I like to keep posted what is going on.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it will be interesting to follow LV in the coming years. I think I read the sales has been a lower in the last years but perhaps it was expected when moving to more expensive bags.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  BF just left for the countryhouse, but I have things to do in town so I have to stay here. It would have been fun to spend 2 days at the countryhouse, especially since I don´t have to prep for winter, the garden in fine and nothing special to do except relax. I might be able to go next week. Also, it seems I will be going to Paris alone, but I don´t mind. I have been looking forward shopping in Paris for such a long time and now I can do whatever I want.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it sounds nice with the Paris trip anyway


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie, I´m really looking forward to it now and since I´m an independent traveller it´s not going to be a problem  on the contrary, quite relaxing not to have to take someone else into account.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I am longing for a trip. Last year we were in the Seychelles this time of the year. I am used to travel alone. Have had to do that a lot when I worked for the Medical company also now as a consultant to them. If I go to a medical conference I often go alone. My boss sometimes goes to the same conferences as me but he brings his wife so I usually am on my own. In Amsterdam though I went with his wife to the handbag museum.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning Ellie. It is so dark outside now. It makes me sleepy. I don´t have so much energy this time of the year.
> 
> I got an article accepted for publication yesterday. It in best cases happens a few times per year (maximum so far is 3 from last year). This year I´m also up in 3. I´ve two more submitted so who knows, maybe I´ll break my record from last year. So we will celebrate this weekend.



Congrats! Sounds exciting!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats! Sounds exciting!



Thanks Blueberry.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.

Nahreen, do you have mailbox with lock? I've had problems where the postman left the letters in the upper part of the mailbox. The post-office has now changed this but perhaps I lost letters a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning

Yes I´ve a mailbox with lock but we don´t lock it. In the winter it freezes so we can hardly get the mailbox open.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think it's become a problem in the last years, disappearing mail, ebay data breach etc. Someone used my email, name and address to buy items at tradera this summer. Tradera took back the "inkasso krav" immediately when I called them but it's not fun..


----------



## Serva1

Morning  carrying my Alexander Wang Rocco today because it's one of my rainy days bag


----------



## Serva1

At the bank waiting for my turn...


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a gorgeous color, I have bags in similar colors.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2803396
> 
> At the bank waiting for my turn...



Very lovely bag!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening  I bought my first IPad (Air 2) and this is my first post using the pad. I really like it, it's just like a bigger version of my IPhone.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's a gorgeous color, I have bags in similar colors.




Thank you Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely bag!




Thank you BlueB


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. DH off to STH with the train soon.
Nice bag Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. DH off to STH with the train soon.
> Nice bag Serva.




Morning Nahreen and Ellie &#128516;
Thank you Nahreen, I'm more of a tote person, because it's difficult to find anything in this bag but it's great to be able to carry it crossbody in rainy weather.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; just took my lemontree inside, because it's going to be colder the next few days. My IPad is wonderful but I have to disable autoscript ( or whatever it's called) because it changes my writing and drives me crazy. I know it's somewhere in the settings but it's ages ago when I did it on my IPhone and I have not yet found it....


----------



## Nahreen

Auto change is horrible. It is difficult for us who uses two languages.


----------



## Elliespurse

It's ok on my laptop but it would be great to have a tip like "This sentence doesn't make sense"


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Auto change is horrible. It is difficult for us who uses two languages.




I don't understand why it's not optional from the beginning. It's like buying a calculator and the first thing to do is change dot to comma so that Numbers look normal on display.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> It's ok on my laptop but it would be great to have a tip like "This sentence doesn't make sense"




Absolutely &#128540; at times the sentences can be really weird and even have a meaning that sounds horrible and totally wrong...I definitely need the "doesn't make sence" App &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128512; feels great it's Friday again even of I have to work both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes Finally Friday


----------



## Serva1

I feel like going to a movie tonight. Have to check of I find something interesting.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, relaxing at home. Washed the car and put it inside the garage to dry. BF will be nicely surprised.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, great job with the car!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Back from work. Rented a couple of movies. The latest x-men movie was one of them. Tomorrow DH will go to STH with friends to meet up with another friend. They will have a man weekend. B-)


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, this sounds nice with movies for the weekend.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I have a movie for each night this weekend.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie &#128516; It's nice to surprise dear BF with car things, because I seldom take the initiative since I do so many other things in our household.

Nahreen, nice that your DH spends time with his friends &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie and Nahreen &#128516; I was too tired to go to the cinema. I have a couple of movies at home and a good book. Working on both Sat and Sun but it's a busy time and soon I can relax in Paris...


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva. Looking forward to hearing all about your travel plans and your trip aftwards as well. I am bussy at my new job but look forward to my trip to STH. But first I'll go to Lund next Friday for work. Will stay there overnight.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. DH just left for the train station. So now I´ll have a weekend alone home. I´ll read in the daytime and then watch tv in the late afternoon/evening. I have rented Maileficent. I like those types of movies. We did not manage to finish watching X-men yesterday evening so we´ll continue tomorrow. We also rented Noah with Russel Crowe. So all fantasy movies this weekend. 

I also like romantic comedies and costume drama but we have Netflix and they have plenty of those movies/tv series there so I don´t need to rent those kind of movies.


----------



## Nahreen

Did you see these bags. Some are gorgeous.

http://jewelry.ha.com/c/search-results.zx?Ne=3203&N=776+793+794+791+792+2088+4294942273+3305


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, these are amazing bags and I love they are sorted on color 

That's nice with a reading and movies weekend!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie and Nahreen &#128516; absolutely gorgeous bags, many good colourful and leathers. How I would love to be able to go and inspect the goods and place bids. Found several interesting times... I would love to have a nice blue bag in my collection. The best aution I have ever seen!


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, yes so many nice bags in one place


----------



## Nahreen

Yes they had lovely items. I am however not sure how it works with the croc bags. There are so many rules around importing such leathers and it might be difficult to buy outside the EU.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon Ellie and Nahreen &#128516; absolutely gorgeous bags, many good colourful and leathers. How I would love to be able to go and inspect the goods and place bids. Found several interesting times... I would love to have a nice blue bag in my collection. The best aution I have ever seen!



How about a trip to Dollar?


----------



## Nahreen

Nahreen said:


> How about a trip to Dollar?



I mean Dallas. Hate auto correct.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Soon time to watch a movie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, have a great time!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> How about a trip to Dollar?




Dallas would be great and yes...it would be a lot of $$$ too &#128516; I still haven't managed to switch off auto correct...


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. Soon time to make some tea in my H cups and finish my book.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds great Nahreen &#128516; My nice is coming to visit me next week and she spends at least 5 days here so I wonder when I will have time to plan for my upcoming trip to P. She is 5 yrs old and very energetic. Of course I also have a lot of work so I might just end up doing plans during the flight.


----------



## Nahreen

Most shops are anyway close around H so it is easy to browse all. But I suppose you must have some strategy to what you want to buy. I suppose H will be your first stop to look for a bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Any plans for the day?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, not much planned today. I'm just back from the grocery store with some weinerbrod, laundry room soon, and mopping floors because "sotarn" are here coming week.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Most shops are anyway close around H so it is easy to browse all. But I suppose you must have some strategy to what you want to buy. I suppose H will be your first stop to look for a bag.




Yes definitely asap H, Tod's, Alexandre, Dior, Chanel, Ladurée...and there is a nice RL store close to Madeleine too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## misstrine85

Elliespurse said:


> Chat folks in this thread owns items from all designers



Oh thats great  Are there any danes in here?


----------



## Elliespurse

misstrine85 said:


> Oh thats great  Are there any danes in here?



I think there has been shorter visits but I know MsFrida often goes to LV in Copenhagen.

We first started to chat in the The Scandinavian club for LVikings and then moved the chat here


----------



## misstrine85

Elliespurse said:


> I think there has been shorter visits but I know MsFrida often goes to LV in Copenhagen.
> 
> We first started to chat in the The Scandinavian club for LVikings and then moved the chat here



I love the new LV in Cph. Have you been?


----------



## Elliespurse

misstrine85 said:


> I love the new LV in Cph. Have you been?



I haven't been there yet but I've heard it's great


----------



## misstrine85

Elliespurse said:


> I haven't been there yet but I've heard it's great




It really is. I also really like the LV in Oslo. Is there one in Malmö as well?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Test post


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

misstrine85 said:


> I love the new LV in Cph. Have you been?



I have been there twice and have bought some things both times. I bought one bag on my first visit and a makeup case the second.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning on my way to Lund


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, hope the trip was nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I have a bad cold but have to work.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oh no, I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; Greetings from Paris!!! I arrived yesterday, walked into the first Ladurée and bought a lemon tartalette and 2 caramel macaroons ( who needs lunch &#128516 and first I was not at all eager to be here even if I found nice things at H. I was too tired, I had Ash sneakers with small built in heels and I had be en walking so much that my feet hurt and couldn't find any nice shoes at Galleries Lafayette, sensible sneakers, but then I found the Céline shop with their signature skates and my feet were grateful. 

Today I have visited 2 H, CD, LV and 3 Chanel boutiques. I got excellent service. Champs has a lot of Christmas lights and the only boutique I regret missing is Céline, but I will return in Jan. I have to say that this time Paris has been too overwhelming when it comes to luxury goods. Walking at the ground floor of Galleries L made me dizzy when I was surrounded by diamonds, luxurious bags and perfumes wherever I looked. Happy to return home to winter and hometown boutiques that nowadays have so little to tempt me.


----------



## Serva1

Hope you recover soon Nahreen, winter is not your favourite season so take care...


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it looks like you got a lot things done in Paris


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, yes it started slow and I felt like going home but it ended up perfectly. I met a lovely SA at LV and she took me too the VIP room and showed me leather samples of the HM bags. We talked bags for a long time. It could be fun to finish my LV bag collection with a special order but I'm so converted to H now and they don't have my favourite design, the Alma, in the selection so I think I will rather buy H. 

All the boutiques I visited had excellent service and I felt like a princess, but it's good to return home and Paris has too much of the good stuff that it is really overwhelming, if you know what I mean. Being here is like living in a jewellerybox especially now when Champs has Christmas lights and is so blingy.


----------



## Serva1

Going to have my morning latte now and a croissant. It will be fun to return to this city in Jan and the crazy sales everywhere ( nice for my niece but I will probably not enjoy it as much). I will also bring my Alma to LV and their AS service. They nolonger have the Alma care kit but the artisan will inspect the bag and it's going to be interesting to see what they think of the bag and I hope to find out about the year because my store got it from Athens and the bag looked already a bit vintage when I got it.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon &#128516; I'm at CDG airport having lunch. My plane leaves in about 1,5 hrs so it's nice to be here well in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, I'm always early at airports too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.

Serva, I'm curious what LV will say about your Alma. Perhaps they will offer bag SPA like H?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Sounds like you had a great trip Serva. Sometimes it can be difficult to choose something to buy when there are too many options. Was the Dior store nice? I still get sent several mails per week from Chanel at Neiman of what they get to the store but nothing that I have wanted to buy (at least not for those prices).


----------



## Serva1

Evening, just finished reading work emails. Golng on a trip is always nice but feels good coming home too. Tomorrow I have a lot of work and a short holidays just means double work when I'm at my desk...

Yes Ellie, it's going to be interesting what they say/ do with the bag. I met the artisan at after sales service (elevator trip with SA using a keycard at the Champs store). He only spoke French so after the first introduction and formalities I switched to English and my SA translated. 

I have used my Alma perhaps 20 times, but I feel the skin is a bit dry and could be moisturized. He seemed professional. I want to take care of my bag, because I love patina and I cannot get another Alma in nomad.


----------



## Serva1

I will take my new B25 to H for treatment on the 19th of Jan and after that the Alma to LV. It will be interesting to compare the work. I would love the fact that I could take my Alma every 10 yrs to LV for Spa. The leather artisan said they use some type of milky treatment but he was afraid that it could be absorbed unevenly on the skin and make spots so he needs to examine the leather.


----------



## Serva1

Yes Nahreen, the trip was both rewarding and educational. I learned a lot about exotic skins and enjoyed visiting CD too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Soon weekend again.
Serva: looking forward to hearing your thoughts on exotic skins now after your trip and if you still want a B in ostrich. Is barenia very delicate?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning  yesterday was a hectic workday due to the fact that I went on a mini holiday. Today very busy too, but at least no meetings. Needless to say I will have to work on the weekend too. According to recent studies (Akava, a labourorganisation for academic people) 15 percent of their members work during weekends and 35 percent outside office hrs so the survey clearly shows that the labour law has to be modified in future. People nolonger work just 6 hrs a day Mon to Fri. 

Nahreen, yes I definitely still dream H and ostrich, but so happy about my new barenia bag. The leather feels like velvet and smells divine. The size is perfect, because barenia is prone to scratches but unlike box they can be rubbed away so they show less and barenia is not afraid of water. A very recilient leather that will show a gorgeous patina, a bit like LV nomade, though barenia has been soaked in vegetable oils much longer and hence has a softer feel. I cannot express how much I love this leather, it's been number one on my wishlist. So hard to find and the size is also rare.


----------



## Serva1

About the B25 in barenia, I also like the fact that it has ghw because even if I only carry white gold or platinum jewellery I will now wear some inherited pieces I seldom otherwise use. I also think that ghw looks better with barenia natural, a caramel coloured natural leather, just like the nomade Alma looks good with ghw. I will post a pic soon.


----------



## Serva1

Ellie, I visited the PS boutique and they have some gorgeous rtw for both men and women, but the prices are sky high....I hope there will be a sale in Jan when I go there again.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes the PS rtw is expensive but usually unique. The sales has a huge % down though.

Did you see this in Paris: Sheep flock to Eiffel Tower ?


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes the PS rtw is expensive but usually unique. The sales has a huge % down though.
> 
> Did you see this in Paris: Sheep flock to Eiffel Tower ?




No I missed that Ellie &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; The farmers are interesting, because I remember when they drove their tractors to Paris in protest. 

It will be interesting to see what the boutique sales in P will be in Jan.I will miss the H sale but hope to go there once in my lifetime just for the crazy experience. Normally I don't go to sales here, because I get discounts from my favourite boutiques and I want them to prosper, but I still miss many brands in my country.


----------



## Serva1

My new B25 in barenia natural &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

^This is gorgeous!  Congrats! It's my favorite leather too if I would get a H item.


----------



## Nahreen

Congratulations to your beautiful new bag Serva. I know you will treasures it. Nice with both a different leather, colour and hw to what you already have. Will go to STH next Friday. H is on my list of stores to visit. I must only buy something small for Christmas. But I'll enjoy browsing all Christmas decorated shops.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie and Nahreen &#128516; Yes, the leather is gorgeous and will look good with my white outfits in summer. I bought the red twillies to give some colour ( same price that on H.com so in future I will only buy spec twillies from P).

We seem to have same taste in leather, Ellie &#128516; and we also love our nomade items!


----------



## Serva1

Browsing in Christmas is fun Nahreen but not too close to Christmas. You have good timing for browsing, not hectic &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva. Will you still be interested in buying a B in ostrich in Januari on your next visit to Paris?
I really want to buy that flamingo scarf next year.


----------



## Serva1

I will probably not be able to get a bag in Jan due to the 6 month rule about B/ K and Constance. I want to be honest and follow the rules so I let H decide. I will ask for it but accept a no &#128516;&#128525;movie starts so will post later...


----------



## Serva1

I just saw "Mockingjay", the 3rd movie from the Hungergames. It was a bit boring but once you start watching these trilogy or continuing movies you want to see them all. I liked "Divergent" that I saw earlier this year and looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Got an invitation to the annual LV event while I was in Paris. I decided to go this year and take my niece with me. The food and champagne is usually ok, but most of all it's nice to see people I know. I want my niece to share the experience so that she learns to mingle.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's nice with the invitation I'm sure it'll be a great evening 


I haven't attended the events because it's usually a weekday and I'm a couple of hours from the LV store..


----------



## Serva1

I understand Ellie, I also most of the time pass because I'm simply too tired after a working day and just want to relax at home. I don't crave for champagne and drink very little alcohol, especially since I have headaches. Going to an event always means dressing up and makeup etc. and when I have finished a long working day I just want to change my business outfit to something comfy.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I have not been invited to LV but RL but the same for me, hard to go when the store is in STH. Also I don't think I move in these circles that can buy the latest couture dresses for 2000 euro. I have to save and choose carefully what I buy. I would most likely feel out of place.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I think it's best to find a balance and not just put expensive items on the CC.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. I've been fortunate to be able to buy some lovely items but all my purchases has to items I can use for a long time. I can't go out and buy a dress for those sums to use only one season. That is why I feel I might be out of place at a viewing for example RLs latest collection.


----------



## Elliespurse

I also like to buy items that lasts for a long time. Perhaps this is the old fashioned way to do things, buy items that lasts a lifetime?


----------



## Serva1

Evening, finished working and waiting for my turn to pay the groceries. My departmentstore is very busy this time of year...fortunately I have tpf and can browse while waiting


----------



## Serva1

Definitely items that last a lifetime and hopefully longer


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Will read today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that sounds nice.


It's a bit colder outside today so I brought out the winter coat when I went to the grocery store.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; I also prep for winter. Took out furs, wintercoats, cashmere throws and changed to winter down duvets in beds.


----------



## Nahreen

I went through my closet yesterday. I have a lot of hardly used clothes. I have gained 10 kg in the past two years and they don't fit anymore. It is skirt, trousers and fine jackets. I need to loose the weight because I don't want to buy new.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That could be a motivation, to keep old clothes. Bags are more forgiving though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Evening  I´ve noticed that around 1pm it already starts to get darker and nowadays my energy level drops around that time. I didn´t have time to eat lunch today so that might be a reason, but still even if I like 4 seasons and candles in winter and snow, this darkness and that the day seems to pass so quickly is really frustrating, because I have workwise so much to do...and I need energy, not just coffey to keep me awake. I don´t like drinking a lot of coffey, just morning latte and perhaps a small cappucino/espresso after lunch, Perhaps I´m low on vitamin C or something???


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes the short days are tiring. Right now I go to work earlier and I feel the mornings are more productive.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Yes it is dark when I go to work and dark when I get home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;
I examined my Alma in nomad yesterday and found the datecode FL1006. From the useful datecode tread I found out that FL means that the bag was made in France. I bought the Alma on Feb 6th 2010 from my local LV (I thought I had had it longer). The bag had been shipped from the store in Athens and my SA said I dont have to accept it since it already had a couple of scratches and I noticed that the lock looked vintage too (not the shiny gold lock). My option would have been to wait a year or so until LV in France would have made a new bag. I bought it although I felt at the time that LV should never had sold the bag, because It was not in perfect condition. I don't regret buying it, because I like the thick leather with suede interior and caramel colour. I have used it less than 20 times although it's my favourite LV. It came with a red dustbag. 

If I understood correctly from the datecode tread the Alma has been made 10th week in 2006?! Which explains the vintage look...

If LV would have used hand stiching around the bag ( yellow tread) the Alma would look even more beautiful.

Just wanted to share my thoughts with you Ellie. Please be free to correct if I have misunderstood the datecode info or you want to comment &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's week 10 year 2006. It's a beautiful bag with the classic Alma proportions. LV changed the mono Alma a couple of years ago and I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes it's week 10 year 2006. It's a beautiful bag with the classic Alma proportions. LV changed the mono Alma a couple of years ago and I'm not sure how I feel about this.




Thank you for confirming the datecode Ellie&#128516; I remember the change too and new names of the models. When it comes to LV icons, I like old proportions to be available for those customers who like history. If the Alma was available in vache naturel and handstiching I would order it immediately. I like the feeling of the taurillon leather, with small grain, but the Alma is too round in that collection and with the strap option not my cup of tea. 

I was offered a small black capucines but the flap was of significantly larger grain than the rest of the bag and I am very particular about the details so I didn't buy the bag. When I was in Paris I met a lovely SA and she took me to the VIP room and showed the HM leathers and I liked the chevre samples, beautiful colour, and of 2 different leathers for interior I would choose lambskin, because it's buttery soft and would work with a structured bag. I thought the HM is special invitation only, but she said and also confirmed by email that I can order. 

I will investigate this further in Jan. My problem is that the Alma is not included in the collection and I would love it with phw and chevre. The lockit is available but I love the Alma more....and if I order HM I would want it to be perfection&#128516; I will of course ask if they could consider making an Alma for me but perhaps this is too new thinking even if Mr G is now in charge &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

I also think the classic bags like the Alma are special, I hope LV will include this in HM in the future.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie &#128516; long day at the office today...on my way home and happy I don't have hungry kids waiting at home. I would never master being a working Mom &#128516; I can't even take care of a dog!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes it's nice to plan evenings freely.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went to the new Newport shop yesterday. They have nice home furniture and decorations. I often go to the one at Nk but now we have our own. They sell RL and designers guild among other brands.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, the Newport shop sound great, I'm a fan of designers guild


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. I saw a girl in the shop nicely dressed with a Celine bag. Are those common?


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes Celine has become very popular in recent years. I think many celebs carry Celine and the designer Phoebe Philo reworked the brand from 2009. Phoebe came from Chloé and she did the Paddington bag in 2005 (or 2004?).

Phoebe Philo in CÉLINE


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie & Nahreen &#128516;
I visited my local Celine shop ( they carry Balenciaga, Fendi, Lanvin etc) and I carried my black trapeze yesterday. The couple that own the shop, really nice people, are going to Milan today to buy next autumn ( Fendi). I told them that even if I find the peccaboo interesting I focus on H now so that I get a basic collection of the bags I like. I will buy nice rtw and shoes from their store. They had a black croc C Box on display. I also like the quality of the C lizzard, but the bag is too boxy for me. 

I looked at a light grey C coat with matching light grey ponyhair skates ( funny everyone always talks about pony even though it's cowhide).

I also tried on a black fake fur Lanvin coat which was nice but not screaming buy me. I bought my first pair of C skates in Paris and I really like how comfy they are, even though my first impression a couple of years ago was that they look too clumsy and not my style. 

Nice that you get new interesting shops in your town &#128516;. I like having a good relationship with my basic stores so that they buy goods I find interesting.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Yes Celine has become very popular in recent years. I think many celebs carry Celine and the designer Phoebe Philo reworked the brand from 2009. Phoebe came from Chloé and she did the Paddington bag in 2005 (or 2004?).
> 
> Phoebe Philo in CÉLINE




I like C very much and have a couple of rtw pieces. They are more modern than my classic MaxMara pieces. C can do taylored looks too ( that's more my style), but most pieces I've seen are loose and can fit more female curves, which I think is very welcomed. I have started to like looser fit too. 

I didn't get to PP tread using the link you posted Ellie...maybe it's just me and my pad &#128516;

Have a good working day, soon it's Friday!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Sorry you couldn't open the thread, but it's in the main Celine forum on page 2.


I dropped off my tiny micro-car for repair this morning, hope it's nothing serious :wondering

Have a nice day.


----------



## Nahreen

I'm having a day off today, only regularly checking and answering e-mails. I have to much flex nearly 70 hours since I stopped going to gym in the morning and came to work at 5.30 am.


----------



## Nahreen

I came to Rachel Bilson thread and not Celine on your link Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Strange, you could go to the Celine main forum. Look for Phoebe Philo in CÉLINE on page 3 at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Nahreen

The same has happened before. I have not checked with my computer yet. Now I'm using my phone.


----------



## Nahreen

I have packed for my weekend in STH tomorrow. Will wear my red RL winter jacket that I bought on the sales in January for the first time. I'll take my Kelly with orange H scarf and matching Kdt bracelet. I have a pair of old tartan colourd doc martens in red to use during daytime shopping. For the evening I have suede red ankle boots unless it is to wet outside.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds like a lovely outfit and the Kelly too


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. Most things in my closet don't fit anymore so I don't have that big of a choice. I'll buy a new cashmere turtle neck tomorrow at RL. I called and checked the stores and Nk should have what I'm looking for. I love cashmere, I always feel cold but cashmere is so thin and warm.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I always feel cold too, a cashmere turtleneck would be perfect


----------



## Serva1

&#128516;Evening, Have fun in STH Nahreen!!!

Personally I would not survive winter without a cashmere turtleneck. 

We celebrate Independence Day on Saturday. I'm very patriotic, both my grandparents were fighting at the war.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, it's a good reason to celebrate.


Yes have fun in Stlm Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

I like the fact that cashmere is so thin but still si warm. No need to wear big jumpers that hardly fit under the jacket. I have a cashmere cardigan and it is one of my most used jumpers. It was bought at a sale 2 years ago so time to get another one.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  
Hope everything is ok with your car, Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes I hope so too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon, my car is ok now  it was nothing serious.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Good that your car is ok Ellie. Been walking around in STH. Had a saffran vanilla bun at Wienercafeet. Bought the cashmere turtle neck jumper. Used my Nk points for that one. Ordered a silver tie clip at H for our 10th anniversary next summer. Also ordered two mosaic mugs in silver.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, that's nice new items. I guess it's a bit cold in Sthlm today.


----------



## Nahreen

It was cold in the morning but when I went back to the hotel it was raining. As luckily I had my K raincoat with me.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The K raincoat sound handy.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Yes the raincoat was very handy. There were two that came with the bag and perfect size to go with it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Back from dinner.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

Nahreen, that's nice with the dinner


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Had hotel breakfast. Waiting for shops to open. Will take DH to Nk to visit H, he has never been inside. He also has some errands of his own around town.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  happy everything ok with your car, Ellie. Sounds like you had a good time at H Nahreen. I also have some points from NK when I bought my bag in april. do I have to use the points this year or do they expire in 2015? There will be a new collection in Jan/Feb and I was planning to use my points next year.


----------



## Serva1

Great that you take your DH to H Nahreen&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

I don't think they expire at the end of the year and can be used next year. The cashmere I bought was a good buy to spend the points. It was easiest for me to use them now since I don't know when my order at H will arrive. Even when Paris estimates arrival it can still be several months off. That is why I already now ordered the anniversary gift.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for your reply Nahreen, yes it's better to order now because you never know when it arrives. We will be mug twins &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


It was a beautiful morning today, the orange sunrise behind the city buildings was amazing


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Going home soon. It will as always be good to come home. To much people and yesterday was hysterical with the Christmas shopping.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's usually too much people, it's like the Swedish word "lagom" is best.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  crowded stores turn me off when it comes to buying Christmas presents. I'm also very protective when it comes to my bags and people bump into me and I don't like it. Luckily I know where to shop and when  saves me a lot of irritation. 

This weekend has been so relaxing. I've been sleeping late and played the perfect housewife but today I will work 5 hrs and after that prep for tomorrow's meeting ( it's going to be demanding and a bit unpleasant).


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen.
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful morning today, the orange sunrise behind the city buildings was amazing




We always get the amazing mornings when it's cold. The real winter has not yet arrived and the snow we got is all gone. I'm hoping for a white Christmas but it could be that we get the snow in Jan and Feb.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I'll start to always bring my camera in the mornings..


----------



## Nahreen

I posten something but it has not showen up so I'm testning.


----------



## Nahreen

Strange. Now it worked but my first massage is nowhere to be seen. It was ok the first hour in town yesterday but after 11 it got to crowded. We left at about 12 and went back to the hotel. I think the best time to visit STH is a Friday morning in the middle of the month or just before salary payment. I was terrible someone not watching where they were going was going to ruin my bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm also early when going to Sthlm, 10am shopping, 11am lunch at NK 4th floor restaurant and then back home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. We are re watching my dvd box of pride and prejudice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that sounds nice.


----------



## Serva1

Evening 

I love Pride and Prejudice with Colin Firth and Jennifer Ehle. The movie with Keira Knightley is not bad either but I just like the BBC TV series more. 

I just made roast beef of moose meat and for a change peppersauce. Both were perfection ( sorry for not being modest ) and my dear BF wanted creampotatoes, which I find a bit heavy so I prepared two versions of that dish in order to test which one works better. It's fun to cook at times traditional dishes and I had my niece here as a pupil. To pass on cooking skills is tradition in our family. I started very young in the kitchen. While the roast was in the owen I taught my niece Russian. She is thinking about going as an exchange student to St Petersburg next autumn although I would prefer Sweden or France ( no shopping for me in Russia) &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Strange. Now it worked but my first massage is nowhere to be seen. It was ok the first hour in town yesterday but after 11 it got to crowded. We left at about 12 and went back to the hotel. I think the best time to visit STH is a Friday morning in the middle of the month or just before salary payment. I was terrible someone not watching where they were going was going to ruin my bag.




Early shopping in STH for me too, never a weekend. I really dislike crowds and people bumping into mu bag. I'm so protective of them and frankly I hate standing close to people I don't know....


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I'm also early when going to Sthlm, 10am shopping, 11am lunch at NK 4th floor restaurant and then back home.




Almost the same routine here, tea and ostfralla followed by something sweet at Wienercafeét, then NK around 10 followed by NS and lunch at Östermalms hallen ( usually a schrimp sandwich or seafood soup in winter). Then a couple of more small shops and airport and home. I just love shopping at STH. It's a minibreak from work&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Continuing with Pride and prejudice. I watch it usually once every second year. Now we are re watching because of the new tv series on Tv1 that takes place after Jane Austens book has ended. We will watch the new series afterwards.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Christmas is rapid approching.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes and I'm thinking about only buying some chocolate for presents and a flower group for parents. I only see my brothers grandchildren once a year at Christmas.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everone! 

Yes, Christmas is almost here but the Christmas feeling is lacking. Some snow would be nice now. 

Did you see Victorias Nobel dress? Amazing


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Med, I missed the Nobel event  yes some snow would be nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning :reading:


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.
Hi Med. Did you start Uni yet?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon.
> Hi Med. Did you start Uni yet?



Yes, I'm taking 45p this semester and working 75% so I've been pretty busy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon. It's been a really busy week and morning meetings. I hope I get some rest next week. Seems people want a lot cleared from the agenda so that they can relax during Christmas holidays and even go on a trip.

The LV event here was a success, not too crowded and even if I first didn't feel like going, I was so tired, but I'm happy I did.  I met the director of the Benelux and the Nordic countries. She was really nice and we talked LV. The band was ok and the champagne good. We got a small Christmas present. My niece accompanied me and I bought her a small present.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, that sounds like a great LV evening! 

I'm leaving work early today.


----------



## Serva1

My BF brought me details of a sailingboat and he has seriously been bitten by some "seabug", because he has been reading and talking about going on a long sailing trip around the world for 3 days now. I haven't taken it so seriously yet, because I'm too absorbed in my work...I suggested we rent a boat in the Mediterranean and go there for a couple of weeks. I just cannot imagine myself taking a break for a year, not even 6 months ( he talks about 3 years &#128561;&#128561;&#128561


----------



## Serva1

That's nice Ellie, I hope you have a relaxing weekend. It's such luxury to finish a bit earlier on a Friday  I still have to write some emails and push papers. My last meeting starts 4.30 pm but it should only take an hour. 

Yes, it was fun yesterday and I'm glad I forced myself to go, because I had RSVP. Also, we have a new store manager. She is Swedish speaking and I had met her once before.


----------



## Elliespurse

^3 years 

It's a change of lifestyle so perhaps it needs long preparations.


----------



## Elliespurse

SAV Christmas auction have some nice H (Lindy) and LV http://magasin5.auktionsverket.se/auktion/Fashion/


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> SAV Christmas auction have some nice H (Lindy) and LV http://magasin5.auktionsverket.se/auktion/Fashion/




Thank you for posting the link Ellie  It's always fun to look at auction items vintage LV and especially H &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's nice, I spotted a rare LV with leopard attachments.


----------



## Serva1

I spotted the same bag  Amazing how many designs LV has produced.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. So glad this week is finally over. But I have to read a report in the weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Nearly finished with Christmas shopping.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'll do some next week, and buy a flower group as late as possible (23rd).


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.  I wore my orange H scarf to work the other day and my new white polo. A collegue said the orange looked good on me. I must start using my scarves more often. They can bring a bit of colour to my usually neutral clothing.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm sure it looked great with the H scarf.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Thank you. I only have a few designer scarves. I also have some shawls. I bought some nice silk scarves when I travelled in India.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The quality is important, I got some cheep cotton shawls where the color came off on white clothes.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and Nahreen &#128516;
How fun that you took your Kelly to work, Nahreen! Hope it was a good experience. I have cleared a big paperbag of papers today. Had to oil my papershredder &#128516; I hope to fill one more paperbag. Feels good to clean old files. 

Going to a Lucia party tonight. There will be nice catering and really good food and wine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, have a nice time tonight


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie and Nahreen &#128516;
> How fun that you took your Kelly to work, Nahreen! Hope it was a good experience. I have cleared a big paperbag of papers today. Had to oil my papershredder &#128516; I hope to fill one more paperbag. Feels good to clean old files.
> 
> Going to a Lucia party tonight. There will be nice catering and really good food and wine.



Afternoon Serva, no I did not take the K to work, only the orange scarf. I´ll bring it to work between X-mas and New Years when I have a meeting with my boss who is so interested in H and is waiting to see my bag.

On my way to friends now for dinner.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon Serva, no I did not take the K to work, only the orange scarf. I´ll bring it to work between X-mas and New Years when I have a meeting with my boss who is so interested in H and is waiting to see my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to friends now for dinner.




Nice that your boss gets to see your beautiful bag


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; The party was nice and good food as always. It's nice to dress up and I wore some inherited pieces of jewellery I seldom carry.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds great.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Slept long since we came home late yesterday. Invited to my boss for glögg this afternoon. There's always lots of people coming.


----------



## Serva1

I seldom sleep late but enjoy the morning hours when I don't have to leave anywhere or have a sceduled day. I will have to work today but I don't mind.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Slept long since we came home late yesterday. Invited to my boss for glögg this afternoon. There's always lots of people coming.




Nice with a glögg party &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Next party I will be going to is my friend's 30th birthday next Saturday and it will be in my neighbourhood, in the " yellow house " if you remember me posting a pic. 80 people are invited so it will be fun to mingle. Next day I will go to the countryhouse to get a christmastree ( it's tradition we cut it from our forest) and check that the birds have food. We are spending Christmas in town this year.


----------



## Serva1

My niece wanted to decorate for Christmas and since the crystals in the chandelier needed cleaning I took almost all of them out and we put other decorations instead.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great idea to decorate the chandelier!


----------



## Nahreen

Your chandelier looks nice Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie and Nahreen &#128516; I had to please my 5 yr old niece, but I agree it could look interesting on a diningtable at Christmas dinner so I might use this idea again someday or for Easter dinner with painted eggs and silk ribbons &#128516; Hope you have a relaxing Sunday, have to work a couple of hrs now...but then I can have a nice Christmas holiday instead!


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you are all fine ladies.
Pity there is still no snow in Stockholm.

;(


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you are all fine ladies.
> Pity there is still no snow in Stockholm.
> 
> ;(



Hi Blueberry. I am fine, hope you are too. We had a tiny bit of snow here but it is nearly gone now. Have you finished your Christmas shopping?


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening Ellie. Back from dinner.



I hope you found a nice place.
Pity that Zink Grill is stil closed.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes we did. We went to Griffins steakhouse. Zink Grill will open in January so hopefully next time we go to STH we can go there.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Hi Blueberry. I am fine, hope you are too. We had a tiny bit of snow here but it is nearly gone now. Have you finished your Christmas shopping?



I am fine.
I did not even start the X - mas the shopping.



And you?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I am fine.
> I did not even start the X - mas the shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> And you?



I started but I have not finished yet. I only have to buy present to 5 persons.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I started but I have not finished yet. I only have to buy present to 5 persons.



That's good.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; Nice to hear news from you Blueberry. We don't have any snow here either and the Christmas tree with lights looks a bit odd on the green grasslawn.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; I enjoy early mornings with a little browsing on tPF before my work. Hope you have a good day &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
I have been watching programs about ESBL and MRSA, resistent bacterias in pork and poultry meat that can be transmitted to humans if the meat isn't cooked properly or handled in a wrong way. Meatproducers use too many antibiotics and massproduction makes it worse. I'm very sensitive to these kind of programs and if I would ever visit a meat production facility I would probably not be able to eat that kind of meat in future. It's sad that food has to be produced like this.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva. I'm very sensitive to bad food as it is, I usually get strong headache when buying a sandwich with salad at for example the bus terminal in Sthlm. The sandwich has probably been stored in warm temperature for hours.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds familiar Ellie, I'm also very particular where I shop my groceries. I buy a lot of organic or Finnish products. Trying to eat healthy and good food. I don't mind spending a bit more on quality food, because I'm used to it from my childhood. I can always spend less on something else. In summer I enjoy growing my own food at the countryhouse.


----------



## Mediana

*Serva* Have you read Eating Animals by Jonathan Safran Foer? I've had this book on my list for ages but I'm a bit afraid of reading it.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> *Serva* Have you read Eating Animals by Jonathan Safran Foer? I've had this book on my list for ages but I'm a bit afraid of reading it.




No I have not but I've heard of it and my "bigsister" ( an artist friend) is an enviromentalist with strong opinions and every time I visit her we talk about nature, animals and share our opinions and thoughts about animal rights and welfare. 

I'm so sensitive and cannot look at animals being treated wrong. I feel so bad after looking at documentaries from slaughter houses or factory farms so I would probably not be able to read Safran's book without nightmares.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Watched a movie at Netflix.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

It's raining and looks like it's going to bee a very "green" Christmas this year. We have infront of the house a christmastree decorated with lights and it looks a bit funny standing in the middle of the lawn next to a green rhodo bush.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it looks like it's going to be a green Christmas :xtree:


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening &#128516; Nice to hear news from you Blueberry. We don't have any snow here either and the Christmas tree with lights looks a bit odd on the green grasslawn.



Maybe there will be snow in time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Worked really long today from 6 am to 5 pm.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, hectic days this week but soon I get to rest...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Maybe there will be snow in time.


 
I hope so, but raining today so it doesn´t look promising...


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. DHs sister just invited herself and her family to Christmas including staying overnight. They said we did not have to get any extra food so I'm wondering if they plan on bringing their own. DHs brother did the same last year just a few days before Christmas. I was annoyed already then.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's not easy to plan for with meals etc.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. No it is not easy. They had decided to stay in STH. What I find annoying is they waited until the last minute to contact us.We already prepared everything such as meatballs, bought ingrediens to the other dishes. My dad is bringing ham, herring, salmon and is bringing enough for 8 persons, not 11. Work is really exhausting now and I have to work some next week and before new years as well. I don't have the energy to go to the overcrowded supermarket to get more food.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, went to the movies to get my thoughts away from work for a while. Have to write some papers tomorrow and then I will go to the party at the yellow house. The mail brought me a Christmas card and a catalogue from my local LV. I bought presents for my nieces from the store. I still have to find something nice for my accountant &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva, we have free days until Thursday after "trettondagen"


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen and Serva, we have free days until Thursday after "trettondagen" wuerziworld.de/Smilies/fig/fig26.gif




Great Ellie &#128516; I have free days too but I have to catch up with some paperwork. I don't have to go to the office and have the liberty to decide the actual time when I work, which feels very good &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Today the sky is bright so I can carry one of my Bs. Last time when I carried a B was at the LV coctailparty (many people had Chanel bags) and I will probably take my small C miniflap with black swarowski blingblings to the party this evening, because 80 people are invited and wearing a small crossbody feels handy.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds nice.


(btw, I looked at the calender and it's a Wednesday we start work)


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^That sounds nice.
> 
> 
> (btw, I looked at the calender and it's a Wednesday we start work)




Good that you checked Ellie, because there is always a little " danger" when you go on a holiday mode...&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; In summer at the countryhouse I sometimes forget what day it is, because I don't have to carry my mobile phone or agenda all the time when I work in the garden or do restoration work with one of the houses.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's easy to get in the holiday mode. We work 15 minutes/day longer to get the free days around the holidays.

It was funny this week when I applied for a vacation day Tuesday next week, my boss signed. We laughed when it was discovered it was a work-free day already


----------



## Nahreen

Lucky you Ellie to have so many days off. I have to take out vacation which I had planned but it is just to stressful now so I'll probably relax more if I work some of the days. I will anyway only think about how much there is to do. I can do a lot of it from home so I'm not going in to work until the 29th when I have meetings. I'll probably do some tomorrow and some on Monday but not full days.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes we are lucky, it great you can work from home and save time on commuting.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Evening Ellie. No it is not easy. They had decided to stay in STH. What I find annoying is they waited until the last minute to contact us.We already prepared everything such as meatballs, bought ingrediens to the other dishes. My dad is bringing ham, herring, salmon and is bringing enough for 8 persons, not 11. Work is really exhausting now and I have to work some next week and before new years as well. I don't have the energy to go to the overcrowded supermarket to get more food.






It must be the American in me, I always have sure I have enough 
to feed 4 extra people. 
I do that for ALL dinner parties and holidays 
If we don't get extra people on those days, 
then we have wonderful leftovers..


----------



## JustAgUrL

hello and merry Christmas to al of you&#8230;. 

I hope you have been well lately&#8230;


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello JustAgUrL and Merry Christmas! Everything is fine here, how are you?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie and Nahreen &#128516;
> How fun that you took your Kelly to work, Nahreen! Hope it was a good experience. I have cleared a big paperbag of papers today. Had to oil my papershredder &#128516; I hope to fill one more paperbag. Feels good to clean old files.
> 
> Going to a Lucia party tonight. There will be nice catering and really good food and wine.





JustAgUrL said:


> It must be the American in me, I always have sure I have enough
> to feed 4 extra people.
> I do that for ALL dinner parties and holidays
> If we don't get extra people on those days,
> then we have wonderful leftovers..



Normally I have too much leftovers but this year we decided we did not want to eat leftovers for several days after so we prepared much less than what we usually do. However, I have now instructed them to bring some food too. It is nice with guests but also a lot of extra work because some are staying for 3 days. I´ve decided that next year I want a quiet Christmas. 

Merry Christmas:santawave:


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds like a good plan.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Nahreen

We don't have a tree this year but I decorated the windows with some ornaments.


----------



## Nahreen

Here is a picture


----------



## Elliespurse

This looks great, I love the blue evening sky.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. It looks a bit empty without a tree. Normally I enjoy the large open space but around Christmas time I like it cosy. I took the picture a few minutes ago and now it is dark outside.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Slept long today. I think I needed that.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice to catch up on sleep.


I'm back from the grocery store now.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes it's easy to get in the holiday mode. We work 15 minutes/day longer to get the free days around the holidays.
> 
> It was funny this week when I applied for a vacation day Tuesday next week, my boss signed. We laughed when it was discovered it was a work-free day already




That was funny &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; party was nice yesterday. It didn't feel crowded, a big house can fit a lot of people and there were sitting areas for all. No birthday cake, though, just espresso with a piece of good chocolate for dessert. First bd party I attend and no cake &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it sounds nice with chocolate for dessert though.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, yes after having all other food I skipped the cheese table and all I craved for dessert was a little good digestive espresso and a piece of chocolate. I'm not a fan of eating really late so it was nice that they had a good selection of salads.


----------



## Serva1

It's snowing!!!! Looks like we will get a white Christmas after all &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes! A white Christmas!


----------



## Nahreen

It is still green here but it was minus when I went for a walk. Been working for 6 hours. I forget time when I'm focused.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it was a bit cold this morning.


This year I've had two parking spaces, one for most outdoor parking spaces (9900kr/year) and one for the indoor parking (950kr/month). For 2015 I'll only have the indoor parking, it'll be a few minutes walk in the mornings but it's nice to have an ice and snow free car.


----------



## Nahreen

Sounds good Ellie to only have one parking space. For the money you save you can buy a bag or some nice acessories. We'll go to the mall tomorrow, not the best day but we need to go to the supermarket anyway. I want to buy a white nailpolish. I got the Dior gold flakes top coat when I was at NK and need a polish to use underneath for New Years.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I've been eying a new Svenskt Tenn furniture piece 


I'll buy a flower group for present tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^I've been eying a new Svenskt Tenn furniture piece
> 
> 
> I'll buy a flower group for present tomorrow or Tuesday.



I thought some new house furniture would be on your wishlist. I don't expect much this X-mas, DH asked me the other day what I want. I suggested something from the jewellery store but that wad too complicated for him
 I think he is scared to buy the wrong jewellery. I also have suggested many times I want a twilly for my wallet or some perfume from H. I doubt he bought any on our last visit to STH. I doubt he will have bought any online either.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's on my wishlist  I'm saving a lot right now though, perhaps for early retirement in five years. I'm not sure though but it's nice to have the option. I think almost half of the people at work are retiring in this period as many were employed in 1972-1982. We'll see how this turns out.


It'll be a surprise to see what your DH got.


----------



## Nahreen

I fear that my generation have to work until we drop dead at work. Retirement feels very far away.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I would normally have to work many more years so I'm not sure..


----------



## Nahreen

If you can retire and still live comfortable I think you are doing the right choice. My mum passed away at 63 and never reached retirement age.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a good point and I always valued free time. Work leaves just a few free hours in the morning and the evening.


----------



## Nahreen

Of course it also depends on how much you enjoy working and spending time with collegues. But many times I have heard people just staying for the money and those times I think about my mum. She luckily retired early at 61 because of my dad being 6 years older. She got one year at home before the cancer came back.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Here is a picture




Lovely pic Nahreen &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, yes work is ok and I have a lot of time in between for planning. The colleagues are great to work with except the CEO but he's retiring next year.

I'm really sorry about your mum.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> If you can retire and still live comfortable I think you are doing the right choice. My mum passed away at 63 and never reached retirement age.




Sorry to hear about your dear Mum, Nahreen. I will have a hard time when it happens to my Mum...

About work, my boss wants me to stay for 7 more years after which I will either get a new job or stop working and devote my time to charity. I have always been busy earning money but it is nolonger my top priority. I love working but would like to spend more time with my BF. We went Christmas shopping today and it was really romantic. I feel myself very much loved and I don't crave anything else for Christmas.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Yes I would normally have to work many more years so I'm not sure..




I think it's great that you have options and save money Ellie. We all know what we need in life and personally I'm content with what I have, home&countryhouse and some luxuries, so basically all the most expensive things are already accomplished and work is more a nice routine than a necessity, even if I still have a few bags on my shoppinglist &#128516;. At the moment I would find it hard to stop working, since I like the responsability, even though it can be hectic at times. I also enjoy my collegues.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dear Mum, Nahreen. I will have a hard time when it happens to my Mum...
> 
> About work, my boss wants me to stay for 7 more years after which I will either get a new job or stop working and devote my time to charity. I have always been busy earning money but it is nolonge my top priority. I love working but would like to spend more time with my BF. We went Christmas shopping today and it was really romantic. I feel myself very much loved and I don't crave anything else for Christmas.



Thank you Serva. I totally understand that some people stay on for longer than 65 because of money but my advice to those that do it only for money and not of interest in their job is to remember that not all get to enjoy their extra money. I love my job and personally don't mind working a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'll see in a few years how I feel about work.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I'll see in a few years how I feel about work.




It's a big decision, good to give both time and thought &#128516;


----------



## Mediana

Evening, I have no christmas spirit what so ever. Today had sunshine and not snow, felt more like spring. 

Anyway .. spent Sunday watching the whole season of the Knick. What a great show.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. A few hours of work then off to get that nailpolish and be crushed by the crowds.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, good luck with the crowds


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Evening, I have no christmas spirit what so ever. Today had sunshine and not snow, felt more like spring.
> 
> Anyway .. spent Sunday watching the whole season of the Knick. What a great show.




I completely understand you Med, before the snow arrived I was thinking about skipping the entire Christmas and take a flight somewhere else, but now we have a thin layer of snow, candles burning and I just finished a very hectic day so except for a phonecall and a couple of emails tomorrow, I will be ready for C festivities and no work for the rest of the week ( I hope). 

I have not seen Knick, nice to know it's good.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. A few hours of work then off to get that nailpolish and be crushed by the crowds.




&#128516; Hope you are not carrying one of your nice bags Nahreen &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I was very effective today and extremely lucky to get parking space whenever I needed to park. Very pleased with my work the last two weeks and if it would be possible to buy something nice from H to reward myself I would but we have no store here so I will now browse the online store...


----------



## Serva1

I bought H deco breakfast cups and dessert plates &#128516;


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening. DHs sister just invited herself and her family to Christmas including staying overnight. They said we did not have to get any extra food so I'm wondering if they plan on bringing their own. DHs brother did the same last year just a few days before Christmas. I was annoyed already then.



Why does your DH let them do this?
Sounds very annoying...


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Here is a picture



Very lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning &#128516; party was nice yesterday. It didn't feel crowded, a big house can fit a lot of people and there were sitting areas for all. No birthday cake, though, just espresso with a piece of good chocolate for dessert. First bd party I attend and no cake &#128516;



Sounds nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2838735
> 
> It's snowing!!!! Looks like we will get a white Christmas after all &#128516;




Looks lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> If you can retire and still live comfortable I think you are doing the right choice. My mum passed away at 63 and never reached retirement age.



That's very sad Nahreen. ;(


----------



## Serva1

Nice that you visit CS BlueB &#128516;. Hope you are fine &#128516;.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> &#128516; Hope you are not carrying one of your nice bags Nahreen &#128516;



No I used my old wornout bag. I never bought any nailpolish. I got some presents for our neighbours 3 small boys.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely!



Thank you.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Why does your DH let them do this?
> Sounds very annoying...



He was also very annoyed but we don't want to start a fight with them. But he did send an e-mail asking them if they did not plan on eating anything )


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Nice that you visit CS BlueB &#128516;. Hope you are fine &#128516;.



I am fine. Thanx.  I hope you are fine too.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> That's very sad Nahreen. ;(



Thank you. It is 2 years since it happened and life goes on as usual now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> He was also very annoyed but we don't want to start a fight with them. But he did send an e-mail asking them if they did not plan on eating anything )




I guess it's different for different families. For me it's no big deal to tell family members if I am not happy with something.
No fight is needed for that.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I bought H deco breakfast cups and dessert plates &#128516;



Yeah great. I have seen some lovely twillies on line but I will not buy anything more before X-mas. I check the online store everyday looking out for the flamingo scarf to appear.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I guess it's different for different families. For me it's no big deal to tell family members if I am not happy with something.
> No fight is needed for that.



I think the reason why they are coming is that both DHs mum and dad are also coming (they are divorced). From the beginning I don't think his sister wanted to travel to Småland where the parents live, that's why they said they would stay in STH. We live between Småland and STH so much closer. We could not go to Småland either because I did not want to leave my dad alone since my brother will be away this year. So we instead invited my parents in law to our house as well.

We did the same last year when DHs brother showed up and he lives even further north.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Thank you. It is 2 years since it happened and life goes on as usual now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I think the reason why they are coming is that both DHs mum and dad are also coming (they are divorced). From the beginning I don't think his sister wanted to travel to Småland where the parents live, that's why they said they would stay in STH. We live between Småland and STH so much closer. We could not go to Småland either because I did not want to leave my dad alone since my brother will be away this year. So we instead invited my parents in law to our house as well.
> 
> We did the same last year when DHs brother showed up and he lives even further north.



That's complicated.
Would it help if your DH asked them nicely to let you know a bit earlier if they want to spend the Holidays with you next year?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> That's complicated.
> Would it help if your DH asked them nicely to let you know a bit earlier if they want to spend the Holidays with you next year?



I think he must do that. We don't want to turn people down but the last minute invitations really stress me out. This year was extra bad as I have so much work to do and can't take so much extra time off as I want. That's why I felt so good that everything was ready in time and then they invited themselves. The reason why we both this year and last invited my in laws was because neither DHs brother or sister with families wanted to go to Småland (they said they couldn't). But suddenly when the in laws come closer, then they can travel.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I think he must do that. We don't want to turn people down but the last minute invitations really stress me out. This year was extra bad as I have so much work to do and can't take so much extra time off as I want. That's why I felt so good that everything was ready in time and then they invited themselves. The reason why we both this year and last invited my in laws was because neither DHs brother or sister with families wanted to go to Småland (they said they couldn't). But suddenly when the in laws come closer, then they can travel.



Hopefully it works out for you better next year.
And still has a great X-mas this year.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Hopefully it works out for you better next year.
> And still has a great X-mas this year.



Thank you Blueberry. Wishing you a wonderful Christmas too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Blueberry. Wishing you a wonderful Christmas too.



Thanx.

:xtree:


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Time to make spareribs for tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I am fine. Thanx.  I hope you are fine too.




I'm fine too, thx &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Morning  decided to sleep a bit longer just to catch up some beautysleep I have missed. Have to deliver some presents and paint some cards but otherwise nothing on the agenda. We had snow all evening and when I drove my Mum home yesterday I just loved the landscape and snowy trees. I feel very very happy today &#128516;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, it will be nice to see when the spring scarves turn up online. I just love ordering from H.com because their customer service is great. They will deliver my china after my trip to Paris. 

I also think it is great that you can provide a home where people want to celebrate Christmas. Despite everything, I hope you and your DH will have a good Xmas &#10084;&#65039; but I understand your reaction, because I dislike last minute changes too and always want to make things as perfect as possible. But still, try to look at it like this: your home attracts people and despite differences, divorce etc people still want to come to y o u r home. I just hope they appreciate all the effort and that they are nice to eachother and helpful and not take this for granted or upset you.


----------



## Serva1

Amazing that this snow came in just 2 days!!!


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

Merry Christmas to you all at CS &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

it's so white and clean like cotton.


Merry Christmas Serva!


----------



## Nahreen

Merry Christmas Serva and Ellie. Have just finished the spareribs and made some candy. The house is clean. It is nice people want to come to our home. We have the largest house and are conveniently located between Småland and DHs siblings.

We'll have a green Christmas.


----------



## Elliespurse

Merry Christmas Nahreen, all prepared for the holidays!


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; Everything prepared here too. Just enjoying a piece of dark bread and fish roe ( mujkrom) with smetana. One of my winter delicacies. My favorite inspiration wintercookbooks are Anna&Fanny Bergenström "Vinterns goda ting" , also good for Christmas, and "Grevarna Brahes Vinterbok".


----------



## Serva1

They promise around 20cm of snow tomorrow...fortunately I have enough chocolate and 2 good books so no need to leave the house in 2 days &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's good to be prepared.


Svenskt Tenn put two items back into production this fall, a dinner table from 1938 and a chair from the World exhibition 1939 in NYC. They would look great at my place


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. My in laws are now here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's nice.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's good to be prepared.
> 
> 
> Svenskt Tenn put two items back into production this fall, a dinner table from 1938 and a chair from the World exhibition 1939 in NYC. They would look great at my place
> 
> View attachment 2840562




I agree Ellie, love ST ( just had a cup of their tea), and they would be nice at your home. I really miss STH, have to make a trip soon after I return from Paris.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. My in laws are now here.




Good that you get to spend some time before the other guests arrive &#128516; I also hope you have a couple of days without houseguests, before work duties start again...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Merry Christmas. A bit of calm in the early morning before all the festivities. I wonder if I have been nice this year and santa will visit...

:rockettes:


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning and Merry Christmas Nahreen :xtree:

I hope Santa will visit!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Merry Christmas. How are you spending Christmas?


----------



## Elliespurse

We usually have a family dinner at my parents on "annandan" Friday, my brother, his daughters and the kids are there. It's just a couple of hours. I really enjoy the holidays but don't celebrate much.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, Merry Christmas &#128516; 

My holiday luxury is sleeping late and since I managed to finish all important work I'm able to sleep longer than usual.


----------



## Elliespurse

Merry Christmas Serva :santawave:


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Merry Christmas. A bit of calm in the early morning before all the festivities. I wonder if I have been nice this year and santa will visit...
> 
> :rockettes:




You have definitely been nice Nahreen, I'm happy to have met you in STH and looking forward to a CS meeting next spring &#128516; 

No orange boxes under our Christmas tree, but I have seen a small Chanel box without a name...


----------



## Nahreen

Merry Christmas Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> You have definitely been nice Nahreen, I'm happy to have met you in STH and looking forward to a CS meeting next spring &#128516;
> 
> No orange boxes under our Christmas tree, but I have seen a small Chanel box without a name...



Thank you Serva. I feel like I already got my best present this year, the K bag. I suspect DH is giving me something at a later date, he just did not get around to buy me something. But next year is our 10th anniversary so he might be saving for a special present.


----------



## Serva1

Merry Christmas Ellie &#128516;

I prefer having a calm Christmas. We don't have guests this year and it's been relaxing so far. Less presents, I don't care so much for those since we have what we need. I miss the fireplace but candles will do. Hope we get to spend next Christmas at the countryside. I like crosscountry skiing in the forest ( we have great tracks). For me Christmas is all about relaxing, staying cozy at home and thinking about family and friends (no work in my head).


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Merry Christmas Serva




Merry Christmas Nahreen, I think a 10th Anniversary is something really nice to celebrate and it's important to have a romantic dinner or something...Your DH will certainly buy a special present to mark that day &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

My BF brought me a Christmas tree from the countryhouse, usually I select the tree and cut it down myself. Since I couldn't do it this year due to work, I'm so happy he surprised me with the tree, even though I know he doesn't care about it so much himself. He loves me very much and that is for me the most important thing about Christmas.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice he got the Christmas tree!


I remember as a kid when dad brought home trees, one year it had only branches on one side  another year it was too tall and hit the ceiling.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's nice he got the Christmas tree!
> 
> 
> I remember as a kid when dad brought home trees, one year it had only branches on one side  another year it was too tall and hit the ceiling.




&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; My father was always very picky about Christmas trees. I remember as a kid when we had to walk a long time in deep snow before my Dad found the perfect one...He is an engineer and I probably inherited my perfectionism and eye for details from him. When the branches are heavy with snow your DD probably found it difficult to see what he "caught" until he got the tree home. Or then he was just vise to cut down the less perfect ones and left the best trees to grow full size and great timber. Once the tree is decorated it doesn't look so bad&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes the trees looked really good in the end :xtree:


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning :xtree:


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, we have sub-zero temperatures now.


----------



## Serva1

It's getting colder here too... but I like that the sky is bright. The snow reflects the light and I rather have a colder climate and sun than gloomy rainy darkness. Hope you get a little snow &#128516; 

All the News are showing the Gävle " halmbock" and how it has this year survived, nobody driving on it or burning it.


----------



## Elliespurse

^ the "halmbock" is still there!?


----------



## misstrine85

Woke up to Winter Wonderland &#128516; it the first real snow in Denmark this winter &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi misstrine, that's nice with winter white.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^ the "halmbock" is still there!?




According to the news I just saw, yes. The have some cab station next to it this year in order to make it more difficult to destroy...but perhaps we here in Finland don't get updates fast &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

misstrine85 said:


> Woke up to Winter Wonderland &#128516; it the first real snow in Denmark this winter &#128516;




Morning Ms Trine &#128516; I love snow!!!So nice you got some for Christmas holidays &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I just checked the webcam Ellie, yes the Gavle goat is still there and it has a thin layer of snow on it &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^So far so good (for the halmbock)


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Now the house is quiet again after 48 hours chaos. I don't know how many loads of dishwashing I have had to do. I got a heating blanket for Christmas.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon, that's nice with a quiet house. Congrats on the blanket.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. It is nice and cosy.


----------



## Serva1

Great you finally get some rest Nahreen &#128516; Congrats, I know you need the blanket...

It's been the most relaxing Christmas I can remember...no fuss with presents, food (homemade traditional but small portions), no guests except Mum ( BFs friend has finally got his dream girl so I didn't invite him this year) and I have really enjoyed it this year. I got a beautiful blue metallic Chanel camelia and a small powerful flashlight that can fit all my purses, love it! My golden mini maglite was broken recently and even if it was small, the light was not strong and it was too large to carry in my bags, except when going to the countryhouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats on your presents Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Congrats on the presents Serva. Is the camelia a brosh? I bought some lovely bath foam at NK and had a relaxing bath. I love that bath foam, it is by Rituals and it is the first time I´ve bought it.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats on your presents Serva




Thank you Ellie &#128516; My BF has good taste, knows what I like and also provides me with all the technical items he thinks I cannot do without&#128516;&#128516; like computers, phones etc.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Congrats on the presents Serva. Is the camelia a brosh? I bought some lovely bath foam at NK and had a relaxing bath. I love that bath foam, it is by Rituals and it is the first time I´ve bought it.




Well guessed Nahreen, it's one of those handmade brooches that I have been thinking about ever since I saw a pic of one of the topmodels ( Claudia Schiffer) wearing a pink silkchiffon dress with the white silk camelia ...I've seen different sizes in black and white silk, tweed but never anything like this so he must have been talking to the local store owner and really made an effort. I will ask him later about it, now I will just enjoy it. So nice with evening dresses or a great outfit &#128516; But the flashlight was also very nice. It has 3 adjustments for light and a magnet in the rear so it's really handy and the size is perfect!!! I feel very spoiled&#128516;

I just googled Rituals, they have good spa products. Nice you had a relaxing bath Nahreen after all the guests and clean up &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.

Serva, that's a nice surprise with the rare camelia and the flashlight too.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie &#128516; It's really difficult to catch the blue shine. I don't know how rare it is, but I have never seen it before. Goes well with all my black Chanel bags. Amazing that it is handmade, something I would never master...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2841949
> 
> Thank you Ellie &#128516; It's really difficult to catch the blue shine. I don't know how rare it is, but I have never seen it before. Goes well with all my black Chanel bags.



It looks nice. It will also look great with your Chanel jacket when you get it. One of my bags is called the camelia flap and has a camelia attached to the base of the leather chain.


----------



## Elliespurse

It looks nice and edgy.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It looks nice. It will also look great with your Chanel jacket when you get it. One of my bags is called the camelia flap and has a camelia attached to the base of the leather chain.




I like the camelia, a classic C design and your bag sounds lovely, Nahreen. I remember you already have black and white Cs. For me those are the most classic Chanel colours.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> It looks nice and edgy.




I think so too Ellie. Really happy I got it from DBF. Chanel is something that lasts a lifetime. I already put the brooch in my jewellery box &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I like the camelia, a classic C design and your bag sounds lovely, Nahreen. I remember you already have black and white Cs. For me those are the most classic Chanel colours.



I have two black quilted Chanel bags. The camelia in lambskin with gold cc logo magnetic button clasp and gold metallic black leather chain. A black rectangular mini with ruthenium hw. The third is a white JM in calf skin and old gold metallic chain. The camelia was my first Chanel bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went for a short walk in the cold weather. It felt good to get some air in my lungs.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, I'm back from some errands and it was fresh air outside today.


----------



## Serva1

I'm just about to go outside for errands too. Really beautiful weather&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

We have -1C and it's snowing lightly. Feels good to walk in the fresh air. Stopped for lunch, all shops are closed today but it's nice to windowshop since I didn't have time before Xmas &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

The sales seem to have started. I am curious if it will have started at our only designer shop too. They have some cashmere jumpers I am interested in but not for full price.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> The sales seem to have started. I am curious if it will have started at our only designer shop too. They have some cashmere jumpers I am interested in but not for full price.




Yes they have and most of my shops here sent me emails before Christmas, from my local Chanel I got an email that everything is 30 percent off, including some C shoes ( no bags). They carry other luxury brands too...Wonder if H at NK ever has anything on sale? Just out of curiosity...I will not be able to attend the huge sale in Paris, not that it matters. It would have been nice to experience once, though I understand it's crazy and a fuzz to queue...


----------



## Nahreen

I have never seen any sale sign at HNK. I was there 25th of January and all other stores were in the middle of sale period. That's when I picked up my KDT and bought a belt kit. Our local store carries RL, Burberry, Mikael Kors among the brands. They however usually don't have sale until later. It's the same owner as the shoe shop which is the only local shoe shop with designer shoes and size 35. They sell Mulberry bags as well.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I have never seen any sale sign at HNK. I was there 25th of January and all other stores were in the middle of sale period. That's when I picked up my KDT and bought a belt kit. Our local store carries RL, Burberry, Mikael Kors among the brands. They however usually don't have sale until later. It's the same owner as the shoe shop which is the only local shoe shop with designer shoes and size 35. They sell Mulberry bags as well.




HNK probably never has sale...even at FSH the sale isn´t in the actual store. I hope you get the cashmere knit for a discounted price. It´s nice you got a bit of designer labels in your local store. 


I got a second pair of pink two toned cashmere socks (with money inside) from my Mum for Xmas. She has great sence of humour  and needless to say, I l o v e the socks, thick cashmere and comfy to wear at home or at the countryside.


----------



## Serva1

Having tea and watching a version of Great Expectations that I don't remember seeing before. The tea and lemon muffins tastes divine after my walk. I took a pic and posted it in the Hermes in action tread, but it was rather blurry and the light wasn't good. 

Nothing ambitious for dinner today, fresh pasta with bolognese (moose meat) for DBF and I will have fresh truffle tagliatelle with parmegano and good olive oil. Still digesting the Christmas dishes &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

I have watched two tv versions of Great Expectations. 

We will have homemade pizza with ham leftover from Christmas. Been browsing the stores online for sale items but there was so far nothing that I want.


----------



## Elliespurse

We had family dinner today so I'll just have something light. I got home knitted socks and a book resents


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I have watched two tv versions of Great Expectations.
> 
> We will have homemade pizza with ham leftover from Christmas. Been browsing the stores online for sale items but there was so far nothing that I want.




This was my second GE tv version. I was browsing previous vintage&jewellery auctions at Bukowskis simultaneously and might come to STH in early March next year, so I didn't focus entirely on TV &#128516;

I have also been browsing online, especially H.com site, a lot of CDCs but that feels too bulky and isn't actually my style. Ordered a Hapi 3 in black phw and some handsoap.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> We had family dinner today so I'll just have something light. I got home knitted socks and a book resents




Congrats Ellie, nice presents &#128516; I have never mastered to knit a sock, a complete mystery how the sock "bends". I admire people with skills like that.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Ellie, nice presents &#55357;&#56836; I have never mastered to knit a sock, a complete mystery how the sock "bends". I admire people with skills like that.



Thanks, I haven't knitted much myself either, my brothers GF (she did the socks) is really skilled though. I got these below some years ago and to my surprise they matched my new PS1


----------



## Nahreen

Noriko said:


> Yeah, especially with the LV L'Aimable, I swear I could inhale that thing on accident lol, but it doesn't look that small online :blink: .
> 
> btw, what do you mean it wasn't taken well when you wore the UGG boots?  Did someone actually have the nerve to say something rofl.



I tried a cdc at HNK just to verify that it is not suitable for me. The same goes for the clic clac that I tried in Copenhagen. The Farandole or some thing similar will be nice. I was in contact with H customer service earlier today regarding Farandole sizes. The one I tried at HNK must have been the smallest one. I also asked if they sold gift certificates but unfortunatelly no. It would have been a great way for DH to give me something from H. I don't want to have gift certificates from the local designer boutiques. I have been given such before to boutiques that went into bankrupcy and I was not allowed to use my gift certificate at the store sale out.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, I haven't knitted much myself either, my brothers GF (she did the socks) is really skilled though. I got these below some years ago and to my surprise they matched my new PS1
> 
> View attachment 2842808




&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; perfect combo ,perhaps you liked the mitt so much that it subconsciously influenced you to buy this very special PS1&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; I have never seen this design, so much nicer than just a one colour leatherbag. I enjoy my Céline bags for this " colourful" reason, even though my Cs are a bit more conservative than most of Phoebe's designs.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks, yes it was a surprise. I got the PS1 delivered a month before Christmas and the present


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I tried a cdc at HNK just to verify that it is not suitable for me. The same goes for the clic clac that I tried in Copenhagen. The Farandole or some thing similar will be nice. I was in contact with H customer service earlier today regarding Farandole sizes. The one I tried at HNK must have been the smallest one. I also asked if they sold gift certificates but unfortunatelly no. It would have been a great way for DH to give me something from H. I don't want to have gift certificates from the local designer boutiques. I have been given such before to boutiques that went into bankrupcy and I was not allowed to use my gift certificate at the store sale out.




Farandole will be great! I have been thinking about a F necklace to wear with my KW but have now decided that I don't want to use a chain, works well as a clutch in my experience and will try a twilly next time.

Thank you for informing that they don't issue gift certificates at HNK. I prefer cash instead of a gift certificate and I don't think it's wrong to give a bank check combined with a lovely card &#128516; So sorry to hear about your experience with gc and store sale out. I thought we had good consumerlaw here in Nordic countries (we have almost identical laws, because the Finns copied it in 1984 or something).


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks, yes it was a surprise. I got the PS1 delivered a month before Christmas and the present




Perhaps your dear brother saw the bag and took a pic without you knowing it ( a well guarded secret by now&#128516;&#128516. Anyway it's a perfect match &#128516; I got a pair from Norway that I use at the country house when I go skiing and in my experience Finns don't make these colourful patterns, mostly plain one colour ones (we are so modest...).


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, do you like the F in silver or gold? The H silver (also Tiffany) is more expensive than silver in general, but then again you pay for the design and brand. Tiffany is very copied, but I have not seen H inspired designs. I think gold is more you, personally I like the Kelly bracelet in wg and diamonds &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes perhaps he saw the bag. I think the yarn is multicolored and makes the pattern?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Farandole will be great! I have been thinking about a F necklace to wear with my KW but have now decided that I don't want to use a chain, works well as a clutch in my experience and will try a twilly next time.
> 
> Thank you for informing that they don't issue gift certificates at HNK. I prefer cash instead of a gift certificate and I don't think it's wrong to give a bank check combined with a lovely card &#128516; So sorry to hear about your experience with gc and store sale out. I thought we had good consumerlaw here in Nordic countries (we have almost identical laws, because the Finns copied it in 1984 or something).



It was not HNK, it was H online that did not sell gc. I have not asked HNK yet. H online would also have been easier for DH to buy a gc. 

In order to receive my gc back in money I would have to send it to the law firm that handled the bankrupcy. I actually did. 6 months later I got a letter stating that I did not get money back. It also listed all creditors that the store owed money and how much they got and the sum the stored owed them. Companies like Flippa K only received a small part of the money they were owed. What annoyed me most was that even before the financial issues with the old store were settled, a new store was opened with a just slightly different name. I have never set my foot in that store and never will.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes perhaps he saw the bag. I think the yarn is multicolored and makes the pattern?




&#128516; yarn is definitely multicoloured, how on earth would it otherwise be possible to make such an intricate pattern &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks, yes it was a surprise. I got the PS1 delivered a month before Christmas and the present



Your brother knows what you like.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It was not HNK, it was H online that did not sell gc. I have not asked HNK yet. H online would also have been easier for DH to buy a gc.
> 
> In order to receive my gc back in money I would have to send it to the law firm that handled the bankrupcy. I actually did. 6 months later I got a letter stating that I did not get money back. It also listed all creditors that the store owed money and how much they got and the sum the stored owed them. Companies like Flippa K only received a small part of the money they were owed. What annoyed me most was that even before the financial issues with the old store were settled, a new store was opened with a just slightly different name. I have never set my foot in that store and never will.




Really annoyes me too that it's so easy to set up a new enterprise and escape responsabilities...

Thank you for clarifying about the gc and H. I will ask at FSH about a gc. LV here issues gc, I have bought several and they only need the recipients name, no need to be an old customer at LV.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, it's winter white outside


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes snow outside.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Nahreen, do you like the F in silver or gold? The H silver (also Tiffany) is more expensive than silver in general, but then again you pay for the design and brand. Tiffany is very copied, but I have not seen H inspired designs. I think gold is more you, personally I like the Kelly bracelet in wg and diamonds &#128516;



It will have to be silver for me. The KDTs I have have ghw so I want silver to match my K wallet. I have a new white gold chain that I need something to match with. Besides the H gold jewellery is too expensive. Then there are nicer things I can get at our local jewellery store for those sums. 

A gc at H online would have been perfect. It could easily have been bought by DH and there are several things I would like to buy. It is more tricky with HNK since we don't live near. I am waiting for confirmation on my orders at HNK to see estimated delivery time. Maybe the pickup can be accompanied by a CS meeting if you go to STH in March but I am also still waiting for my tutoring schedule for the spring.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It will have to be silver for me. The KDTs I have have ghw so I want silver to match my K wallet. I have a new white gold chain that I need something to match with. Besides the H gold jewellery is too expensive. Then there are nicer things I can get at our local jewellery store for those sums.
> 
> A gc at H online would have been perfect. It could easily have been bought by DH and there are several things I would like to buy. It is more tricky with HNK since we don't live near. I am waiting for confirmation on my orders at HNK to see estimated delivery time. Maybe the pickup can be accompanied by a CS meeting if you go to STH in March but I am also still waiting for my tutoring schedule for the spring.




Silver sounds good especially since you have a lot of choices with gold. There will be a price increase in Jan, as you are aware of. I'm trying to buy as much as possible before that. The spring scarves will not be available before the increase but I have been looking at some cashmere silk stoles. 

The online catalogue for Bukowskis March auction will be available at some point. I will let you know if I find something interesting, but I will be available for a CS meeting almost anytime, because I can rescedule most meetings where as you have a scedule &#128516; I don't mind making several trips to STH.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning, it's winter white outside wuerziworld.de/Smilies/win/win47.gif




Great you finally got a bit of snow!!!


----------



## Serva1

My SA at our local LV contacted me and confirmed the programme LV in Paris has arranged for me and my niece. We will start with a private tour at the Champs store, then have lunch offered by LV at the new LV Foundation and after that we will explore the exhibition and shop at the museum store. I think it's really nice that they want to arrange this for us and after shopping in Paris for two days it will be fun to have a pause and look at some art.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Silver sounds good especially since you have a lot of choices with gold. There will be a price increase in Jan, as you are aware of. I'm trying to buy as much as possible before that. The spring scarves will not be available before the increase but I have been looking at some cashmere silk stoles.
> 
> The online catalogue for Bukowskis March auction will be available at some point. I will let you know if I find something interesting, but I will be available for a CS meeting almost anytime, because I can rescedule most meetings where as you have a scedule &#128516; I don't mind making several trips to STH.



The bracelet at HNK is a bit more expensive than online but so far they only have the large size online. We´ll see what happens at HNK after the price increase, sometimes they have higher prices, sometimes not. I think the Farandole would be a perfect 10 year anniversary gift. I showed it to DH when we were in STH. After my contact with H online I now know which size I need. I forgot to ask when I was in STH, she just said the smallest. I really want the 2015 Flamingo scarf. The colours will match several of my bags so it will be a good purchase. They have some nice twills online but when I order next time I want to order a few things since delivery is such a hassle here but first I must save some after my splurge this autumn with the wallet and bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva, that's really nice of LV to arrange this for you!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Serva, that's really nice of LV to arrange this for you!




I think so too &#128516; The customer service at LV has always been great and all I did was just mention a trip to Paris and she asked if LV could arrange some programme. I'm still amazed and grateful for their service.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> The bracelet at HNK is a bit more expensive than online but so far they only have the large size online. We´ll see what happens at HNK after the price increase, sometimes they have higher prices, sometimes not. I think the Farandole would be a perfect 10 year anniversary gift. I showed it to DH when we were in STH. After my contact with H online I now know which size I need. I forgot to ask when I was in STH, she just said the smallest. I really want the 2015 Flamingo scarf. The colours will match several of my bags so it will be a good purchase. They have some nice twills online but when I order next time I want to order a few things since delivery is such a hassle here but first I must save some after my splurge this autumn with the wallet and bag.




The Flamingo scarf will be great with your H items, has all the colours you need. What I like about the scarf are the "leaves" ( feathers?) around the corners. They will look good when the scarf is folded. Some of the designs are too " busy" in my taste. I prefer flowers, historical or oriental patterns. I love the India motives. Since I'm more of a poolo person and my LV scarves are just sitting in their boxes, I have to choose very carefully what I buy. I have 2 black plume cashmere silk scarves 100 x 200 size ( same design). I use them when I travel, they are ultralight but warm.


----------



## Nahreen

I used my orange H scarf with the white turtleneck cashmere jumper (polotröja) I bought at RL. That´s when I realized the scarf gave the white jumper some nice colour. I often use turtlenecks because I always feel cold in winter so some scarfs can definitely make the outfit more fun. There is a scarf called Mythes et Métamorphoses which has lovely pastel colours but maybe a bit too pink to be versatile. The flamingo is blue in the background so it is more versatile.



Serva1 said:


> Silver sounds good especially since you have a lot of choices with gold. There will be a price increase in Jan, as you are aware of. I'm trying to buy as much as possible before that. The spring scarves will not be available before the increase but I have been looking at some cashmere silk stoles.
> 
> The online catalogue for Bukowskis March auction will be available at some point. I will let you know if I find something interesting, but I will be available for a CS meeting almost anytime, because I can rescedule most meetings where as you have a scedule &#128516; I don't mind making several trips to STH.





Serva1 said:


> The Flamingo scarf will be great with your H items, has all the colours you need. What I like about the scarf are the "leaves" ( feathers?) around the corners. They will look good when the scarf is folded. Some of the designs are too " busy" in my taste. I prefer flowers, historical or oriental patterns. I love the India motives. Since I'm more of a poolo person and my LV scarves are just sitting in their boxes, I have to choose very carefully what I buy. I have 2 black plume cashmere silk scarves 100 x 200 size ( same design). I use them when I travel, they are ultralight but warm.


----------



## Nahreen

Just went for a walk in the winter landscape. It was a lot of snow on the road. I think the farmer need to take out the snow plow.


----------



## Serva1

I'm also enjoying a walk. Just took a pic of my closest restaurant, open in summer and great fish dishes &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Trying to post pics of things I like in my city &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

Saluhallen " hallen" as we call it. Recently opened after a year long restoration project. Much smaller than Östermalms hallen. Best fish, poultry, organic vegetables and cheese in town. Great place to have lunch or just a salmon sandwich on roe bread &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

It is nice seeing the pics Serva. I have not been to Helsinki for many years. Last trip was a visit to the red cross blood facility with my work.

I have started to prepare for my trip to USA by browsing the US site for RL and H. I want to see how much things costs so I can plan a budget. H costs the same or more than here at current dollar rate so if I buy anything there it will need to be something very beautiful as a memory from my trip. Best buys would be American brands. I am not familiar with Tiffanys so I don´t know if their things are special.

I am contemplating to stay one or two nights in Beverly Hills on my way back home. But I rather spend my money on buying stuff than hotel fees so if the hotel is too expensive I´ll just stay one night.


----------



## Serva1

Finally perhaps the most famous landmark and where we always find our tourists, Senatskyrkan. It was glowing in light so I had to post a pic.


----------



## Serva1

Great plans Nahreen, I also like to research and even if I seem like a big spender I always plan the " investments". I have never been to BH, would be nice to experience ones and walk the boulevard...


----------



## Serva1

Our local LV


----------



## Serva1

It's rather big but no VIP room. All SAs are really nice &#128516; and one of the doormen always greets me even if I just pass the store &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

There is a hotel on Rodeo Drive that is not too expensive, around 1200 kr/night (of course there is also really expensive ones). The location of the hotel is just next to Chanel and RL so perfect for browsing the stores. I like Rodeo Drive, very clean and nice surroundings. Since I´ll be going on my own I want a good location for shopping. Last time we stayed in Hollywood so 
I´ve already visited all the tourist sites. I´ve not done any house tour though of the rich famous in Beverly Hills so maybe I´ll do that this time.


----------



## Nahreen

Your LV store looks great Serva. They have so many beautiful items in there too. I really like their logo shawls, always so many beautiful colours to choose from.


----------



## Serva1

Great, I will definitely ask you the details of the hotel later. My final pic is our Chanel store &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Looks pretty empty after Xmas...


----------



## Serva1

but some nice white bags are left!


----------



## Nahreen

Yes nice white bags. But I'm not to keen on the one with the zipper.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes nice white bags. But I'm not to keen on the one with the zipper.




Not my cup of tea either...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


What do you think about the different designer forums here, does some have a more friendly tone among the posters than others? How about the LV forum?


----------



## Nahreen

I have not really though about it. I have seen some not so nice things in some threads, such as some tv threads. I once even reported it to the mods. I think sometimes posters forget that all are not fluent in English and have a harder time expressing themselves. I also suppose some persons on these forums are coming from very priviliged families with lots of money and might feel superior to others. It actually baffles me that it is often pointed out that someone is Asian. Like, I'm Asian, an Asian lady was shown this, lots of Asians in the store etc. Asia to me is a continent with several countries but I assume it is "Chinese" looking that is referred to.


----------



## Nahreen

Do you suspect problem in the LV Forum?


----------



## Elliespurse

I think it's about how you experience posts and threads. We want everyone to get a friendly feel in the forums.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes it needs to be friendly. It should be a great place for information and place to discuss our passion for bags. We all have different tastes in what we like and want to buy but I would never critisise someone for something they bought that I would never have spent money on. I am glad when people buy something they like and will treasure.


----------



## Nahreen

By the way Ellie, out of curiosoty I went to the LV forum and saw the thread there that I assume you were thinking about. I will read through it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks, I'm not sure if this the experience for all members?


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, I know exactly what you are referring to and I happened to browse the tread earlier today but left no comments. If a mod kindly points out certain aspects I think people should behave accordingly. After all, aren't we all here to enjoy ourselves and have fun?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, I think it's great when members bring up their experiences though, because we want friendly forums.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure if this the experience for all members?




Most people are nice here but the LV forum is huge, very busy and has a wide age group, so obviously more different type of people. Mistikat keeps a "tight leash" on the H forum where I spend a lot of time. I also visit the Céline and Dior forum. At LV there are wonderful people too.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, I think it's great when members bring up their experiences though, because we want friendly forums.




Yes, friendly fun and informative forums are what I appreciate. I sometimes don't comment on a sensitive subject if I have a radical opinion, just to keep up the good spirit.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes Mistikat definitely keeps the H forum in line and I don't see negative comments. The Dior forum is fairly small and not so bussy.


----------



## Blueberry12

Is anyone watching Downton Abbey X-mas Special right now?


----------



## Nahreen

No but I'm taping it.


----------



## Blueberry12

^
You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Blueberry12

I had this dessert with hot cloudberries.
It was nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

The pic:


----------



## Serva1

BlueB you never fail with your dessert pics &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, today is an Indonesian flight missing and a Greek ferry on fire


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes I heard the news. 

Blueberry, the dessert looked delicius.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## Serva1

DBF wants to go to the countryhouse today but we will not stay over night, because I have a rendevouz tomorrow.


----------



## Nahreen

I am staying indoors today. It is so cold outside -18. Tomorrow I go to work.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Me too, just having the laundry room.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie &#128516; It was nice to visit the countryhouse and check the birdfeeders. A lot of " blåmesar" were around and they are both fearless and curious small birds. I have put up many nesting boxes for different types of birds, filled with dry hay, so the small birds can use them in winter for sleeping etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's really nice to care for the small birds


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

It was cold outside today


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie  yes, -14C here and I start to feel the cold every time the temperature drops below -10C. The sea froze today.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lots of snow here...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

Here too and so little daylight, gets dark already at 4 pm.


----------



## Blueberry12

One more.


----------



## Nahreen

Back from work now. The car windows were frozen. Could not open them this morning or afternoon which I do when parking at work where we have to use our id to get the "bom" open. I had to try to use the door but there really isn't room to open the door when standing next to the id pole. I had to go try to get the car in a position so I could open the door. Went back and forward a couple of times this morning. Glad it was 5.30 am and no ques 

Nice photos Blueberry.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm glad it worked somehow.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie but I felt really stupid this morning drivning backwards and forwards until I could get the car in right position. It was easier this afternoon because then I knew where I needed to stand to open the door and still be able to reach the id screen while remaining seated.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think I'll practice this tip next time I take the car out


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Will prepare for New Years tomorrow. We are invited to friends and are organising canapes for midnight.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice, there are usually lots of celebrating around here


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Having some tea and will read my book. Might work a bit later.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I've had morning coffee


----------



## Serva1

Morning, I like the different shades of blue in your last pic BlueB &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Evening, Fedex bought my H Hapi bracelet and handsoap today. Amazing that they deliver the handsoap in an orange box! &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Glad you got you things Serva. I got the perfume as well in an orange box with padding.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Glad you got you things Serva. I got the perfume as well in an orange box with padding.




Thats nice Nahreen, so far everything has always been nicely packed. So tempting to order more online &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thats nice Nahreen, so far everything has always been nicely packed. So tempting to order more online &#128516;



It is like Christmas getting orange parcels in the mail. Oh how I love Christmas..:-P


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats Serva! resents


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Last day of the old year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen. 2014 was a great year.


----------



## Nahreen

Agree Ellie. I got my new job which I love.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It is like Christmas getting orange parcels in the mail. Oh how I love Christmas..:-P




I agree Nahreen &#128516; I might order some more handsoap, free delivery still today


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats Serva! resents




Thank you Ellie &#128516; My DBF has silently approved my H addiction. He likes his RL and GANT so I wonder if I'm going to hear any protests when I switch from spicy masculine G handsoap to fruity H soap? I might wait until Spring, since spicy is nice in wintertime...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen. 2014 was a great year.




Agree, my H collection expanded just like Nahreen's, guesthouse project started and my family has been in good health.


----------



## Nahreen

I will probably get some things from Molton Brown, the soap is running low after having so many guests. But first I want to see what is on sale in our local shops.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I will probably get some things from Molton Brown, the soap is running low after having so many guests. But first I want to see what is on sale in our local shops.




That sounds good, they have nice soaps. I use a less expensive brand in the kitchen where I need to wash my hands all the time. A french lavender scented liquid soap. I'm so used to having lavender or orange in the kitchen that I cannot use anything else...


----------



## Serva1

In the H 2015 scarf section there is a reference post by Kitty S showing great details of the scarves


----------



## Nahreen

The flamingo comes in several colour versions. I like the turqoise with pink flamingos best. It has a yellow frame so it will work with my LD too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## Blueberry12

The view is lovely outside.


----------



## Blueberry12

What are you going to wear for the NYE party?


----------



## Serva1

Lovely pics BlueB &#128516; for NYE party black Tara Jamon dress, black Chanel mini with swarowski blings and chanel ballerinas. What about you?


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> The flamingo comes in several colour versions. I like the turqoise with pink flamingos best. It has a yellow frame so it will work with my LD too.




This is a very beautiful scarf. I placed a new order on H.com and imagine my surprise when I just browsed the site and found a Kelly wallet, beautiful blue aztec chevre with permabrass hw ( light gold). Absolutely stunning! Put it in my cart and thought about it for a while, then decided that I already have the perfect wallet + matching KDT so no need to shop this one just because there is a price increase coming up. What I need instead is a Kelly pochette. So even if the wallet is gorgeous ( I know you have it with phw) I took it out of my cart. I still have to wait for my perfect chevre bag...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2847496




Happy New Year!!!! Hope 2015 will be an interesting year &#128516;


----------



## Blueberry12

Last swim for this year...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pics BlueB &#128516; for NYE party black Tara Jamon dress, black Chanel mini with swarowski blings and chanel ballerinas. What about you?




Sounds lovely!

I will wear Lanvin wedges and a LBD.


----------



## Mediana

I'm in love with Bath & BodyWorks Handsoap. Not the most glamous of packaging but some of them smell amazing. So much that I want to drink them up. I really like that its foam as well. I bought 5 of them last time.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I'm in love with Bath & BodyWorks Handsoap. Not the most glamous of packaging but some of them smell amazing. So much that I want to drink them up. I really like that its foam as well. I bought 5 of them last time.




Thank you for sharing, I'm always looking for nice soap. Hope you have fun celebrating New Year. I always think it's very romantic. &#128516;


----------



## Blueberry12

NYE dinner :


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2847496



How lovely. Happy New Year Blueberry.


----------



## Nahreen

Happy New Year everyone.<:o)


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; Such a delicious start for year 2015, BlueB, I love seafood &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy New Year! artyhat:


----------



## Serva1

Happy New Year &#128516; it's been very luxurious with so many free days and no work.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> This is a very beautiful scarf. I placed a new order on H.com and imagine my surprise when I just browsed the site and found a Kelly wallet, beautiful blue aztec chevre with permabrass hw ( light gold). Absolutely stunning! Put it in my cart and thought about it for a while, then decided that I already have the perfect wallet + matching KDT so no need to shop this one just because there is a price increase coming up. What I need instead is a Kelly pochette. So even if the wallet is gorgeous ( I know you have it with phw) I took it out of my cart. I still have to wait for my perfect chevre bag...



I saw it Serva when I came home last night. It was gone this morning. They make quick appearances and then get snatched up quickly. I wonder if they only put out one everyonce in a while?  I have not seen any since I bought one and I look nearly everyday out of curiosity.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Best wishes for 2015. This will be my acessories year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I saw it Serva when I came home last night. It was gone this morning. They make quick appearances and then get snatched up quickly. I wonder if they only put out one everyonce in a while?  I have not seen any since I bought one and I look nearly everyday out of curiosity.




I also follow the site regulary. Even if I would love to have it in chevre ( I love this type of blue and orange) I think it is better to invest in a bag.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; they promise a storm for tomorrow with strong winds and rain. I washed the car today so I must go and put it in the garage. Guess all snow will melt, almost none left anyway. At least we had a white Christmas...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I also follow the site regulary. Even if I would love to have it in chevre ( I love this type of blue and orange) I think it is better to invest in a bag.



The aztec blue is amazing. I love looking at it. It would be stunning in ostrich as a pochette
But it is in no way a neutral colour but will work nicely with jeans for a more casual look.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening :reading:


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and Nahreen &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

It was windy outside today


----------



## Nahreen

Yes very windy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I just terrorised my DH with talk about new cushions for our sofas. It is his favourite subject. I want to go and look tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think new cushions/pillows are great to change the look quickly.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; I love changing cushionpillows too. My DBF is also used to furniture coming and going and changing places...


----------



## Serva1

Got my year end shopping today


----------



## Serva1

To my surprice the H Deco cups have a nice pattern in the bottom.I also got some soap and 2 black cashmere scarves for friends ( presents)


----------



## Nahreen

Nice stack Serva. I like your cups. The more black version is the nicest of the Deco style.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Orange boxes!  These are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you &#128516; What I like about these cups is that the are completely dishwasher safe.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you &#128516; What I like about these cups is that the are completely dishwasher safe.



I don't which is more safe when I'm doing dishes, by hand or dishwasher


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Had a quick look at H com. I'm waiting for flamingo scarf. It is so empty, it needs refilling. No price changes yet. I went through my scarfes yesterday. I found an orange-yellow cashmere/silk shawl I bought in India. I had forgot about it. It matches my K perfectly so will be excellent in the summer. I remember it being quite expensive for being in India and I hesitated buying it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen & Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Had a quick look at H com. I'm waiting for flamingo scarf. It is so empty, it needs refilling. No price changes yet. I went through my scarfes yesterday. I found an orange-yellow cashmere/silk shawl I bought in India. I had forgot about it. It matches my K perfectly so will be excellent in the summer. I remember it being quite expensive for being in India and I hesitated buying it.




They are probably focusing on the price increase, I already noticed some changes. Good that you "rediscovered" a scarf &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

I´ve just been to the decorator store (the one where I got the interiors to my small office with the Designers Guild fabric chair and RL wallpaper). I borrowed some fabric catalogues to look at material for pillows to our two sofa groups. Some are from Designers guild, one is Mulberry and the last is Colefax and Fowler. It will be so exciting finding some new cushion materials.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great with the fabric samples, it's easier to decide at home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening :reading:


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Waiting for light outside so I can look on fabrics. So much beautiful fabrics it is hard to choose.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's fun choosing fabrics


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; I put new H soap yesterday in the bathroom and my DBF immediately noticed the change. His comment was: have you seen it says "Hermès" on the soap?&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, you got some good catalogues to choose from. Have you too many options or is it a clear decision about the new pillows?


----------



## Nahreen

No it is not clear yet. Too many options to choose from. At the moment I want 3 different fabrics (1 with flowers and 2 plain to match the colour in the flower one) for the sofas downstairs (3+2 sofa group) and 2 fabrics (1 with pattern and one plain to match the colour of the pattern one) for the upstairs sofa which is a large sofa with two chaise long portions. In total it would be 10 pillows and the price for the sewing is about 400 per pillow (excluding fabric and inside pillow). Now I´m waiting for the sun to come to our downstairs living room so I better can see the colour combo.


----------



## Serva1

Pillows make a big difference in the sofa groups. It's good to consider the material (cleaning, durability, style) if you use the upstairs group more than downstairs ( mostly for entertaining guests?) also the seasons, should look good all year, but you probably know what you are doing &#128516; I usually pic up a colour from large painting, curtains or Persian carpet, when choosing fabric.

I also like when the cusion blends into the sofa. Different pattern sounds great too.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes the cushions need to work with the sofa and wallpaper and curtains. The upstairs ones also need to work with the two special pillows I already have in the sofa (which were made to match the curtains). Upstairs we have black with silver look and some brown. 

Downstairs is terracotta/red colour scheme. I want red+goldish colours there. But I would prefer if they would also work if we buy a new sofa (which most likely won´t be terra-cotta) since the one we have is quite old now.

I don´t like modern, it needs to be a classic look.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Will return the cataloges tomorrow and ask for a price quote on the fabrics and some of the sewing. I know a lady who sews beautifully and has made most of my sewing in the house. She is a friend of my parents. However she does not want to sew 10 cushions so I need to ask the store to do some but the store is more expensive.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, when I choose fabrics for my chairs I took home catalogs like yours and went to another upholsterer in town who ordered the fabrics. Not nice to the store but I think I got lower prices.


----------



## Nahreen

I need to try to keep costs down a bit. I don't think the seamstress only works for the store but they have one that can be used. I think they rather sell me some extra fabrics than not sell any at all. Besides we bought everything from them to my small office.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and Nahreen &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

My DBF surprised me yesterday by suggesting that we go to STH on Mon 12th and needless to say I agreed immediately &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

This year starts great with visits to my favourite cities &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, great plans!


----------



## Nahreen

How nice Serva. I hope you´ll have nice weather on your trip to STH. When are you going to Paris again?


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie&Nahreen, I think it's nice too. I'm offering my niece a "rewardtrip" so we are in Paris 19th to 24th of Jan &#128516; I booked this trip a long time ago.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva: It sounds so exciting with the trip to Paris. I hope you´ll get to see some new beautiful scarves. 
I also hope you get the opportunity to find your dream ostrich B/K bag.

I have just returned the fabric catalogues. I am now waiting for a price quote for the ones I´m interested in and also price for some of the sewing. It is so exciting with these home decoration projects.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, home decorating is a favorite.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Any plans to buy some more Svensk Tenn furniture?

I also seem to remember you were thinking about another apartment.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I have been going back and forth on the ST items, I decluttered the apartment 2013 and it still is so nice with more space. I also have my savings goal so perhaps I'll wait a bit more.

Yes I looked at apartments but the ones I've seen had perhaps worse layout than my current one. It had a bedroom door on the longest wall where I'd place a sofa :weird:


----------



## Nahreen

Changing flats is a big thing. It is difficult to do unless it is for the best. I could never have a house without DH. Not necesserily for financial reasons but for practical reasons. Our garden is really large, the house is also large and it is outside the city and I don't like drivning.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Serva: It sounds so exciting with the trip to Paris. I hope you´ll get to see some new beautiful scarves.
> I also hope you get the opportunity to find your dream ostrich B/K bag.
> 
> I have just returned the fabric catalogues. I am now waiting for a price quote for the ones I´m interested in and also price for some of the sewing. It is so exciting with these home decoration projects.




I love home decoration projects, especially when they happen gradually and when there is no time limit and the budget is ok. After all, my home is my castle. A peaceful place where to relax after work. I rather invite people over for dinner than spend time at a restaurant, unless the food is exceptionally good.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Changing flats is a big thing. It is difficult to do unless it is for the best. I could never have a house without DH. Not necesserily for financial reasons but for practical reasons. Our garden is really large, the house is also large and it is outside the city and I don't like drivning.




With houses there are always technical issues that need to be solved and I agree, if I wouldn't have my DBF I would probably not have a weekendhouse. Simply too much work for one person.


----------



## Nahreen

This is one of our smaller projects for home decorations since it doesn't involve furniture or wallpaper. We decided to do the rest later, including the stairs and DHs office. But our house is not old so we feel it is a waste to change things that are nothing wrong with just because you feel they are not right.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> With houses there are always technical issues that need to be solved and I agree, if I wouldn't have my DBF I would probably not have a weekendhouse. Simply too much work for one person.



Also one has emotional bonds to the house and living with someone there that can make it difficult to live alone at the same place.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Serva: It sounds so exciting with the trip to Paris. I hope you´ll get to see some new beautiful scarves.
> I also hope you get the opportunity to find your dream ostrich B/K bag.
> 
> I have just returned the fabric catalogues. I am now waiting for a price quote for the ones I´m interested in and also price for some of the sewing. It is so exciting with these home decoration projects.




I promised myself to ask for an ostrich B 3 times. If nothing happens I accept it and move forward. There is no point in waiting ( price increase). I hope there will be some new scarves on display. Some of the best colour combos never seem to be available online...


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> This is one of our smaller projects for home decorations since it doesn't involve furniture or wallpaper. We decided to do the rest later, including the stairs and DHs office. But our house is not old so we feel it is a waste to change things that are nothing wrong with just because you feel they are not right.




I'm happy you got your workstation  your DH seems to have the right priorities &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^I have been going back and forth on the ST items, I decluttered the apartment 2013 and it still is so nice with more space. I also have my savings goal so perhaps I'll wait a bit more.
> 
> Yes I looked at apartments but the ones I've seen had perhaps worse layout than my current one. It had a bedroom door on the longest wall where I'd place a sofa :weird:




Layout of an apartment is crucial. Better to wait and explore different options. I love buying flats and explore opportunities.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; Beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it looks like we have cloudy weather here.


----------



## Serva1

It's so cold outside, have to take out my warmest coats. I've been using the car a lot since the weather changed. Usually I walk everywhere but the cold wind makes me freeze and it's more comfy to take the car.


----------



## Elliespurse

I use the car more too, I have a short walk to the parking space this year though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon &#128516; really cold rain today. I miss the snow!


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, yes it's rainy today.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Had a good day at work today. Managed to do a lot of little things that needed to be done, felt good to finally finish them. Next week I´ll go away with my new work for one night. We´ll have some planning meetings for the year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie
I had a good working day too, not yet finished but soon. Just had a pause and checked new H scarfs online. They didn't have my colour combo but I hope I can find it in Paris...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes finally Friday.


----------



## Nahreen

I just pm:d you. Have been sitting in meetings all day.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Nahreen&Ellie
> I had a good working day too, not yet finished but soon. Just had a pause and checked new H scarfs online. They didn't have my colour combo but I hope I can find it in Paris...



What scarf was it that you wanted?


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie & Nahreen &#128516;

Going to a Bday party this evening. It's very difficult to buy a present for a person who has everything. Need to work a couple of hrs before so I think I will start to push papers now when there still is natural light. Hope you have a great weekend. I'm going to STH on Mon and really looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie & Nahreen &#128516;
> 
> Going to a Bday party this evening. It's very difficult to buy a present for a person who has everything. Need to work a couple of hrs before so I think I will start to push papers now when there still is natural light. Hope you have a great weekend. I'm going to STH on Mon and really looking forward to the trip.



Yes presents are difficult. It also depends on how much it can cost. Maybe some activity like a nice dinner, tickets to a play etc. But it also depends on how good friends you are or if it is just an acuaintance. I bought a bottle of pink champagne to my Ph.D student when he graduated. It was appreciated by both him and his wife.


----------



## Nahreen

Actually it is difficult to buy things to other people. I know myself I'm very particular on what I like regarding home decorations, clothing and acessories and jewellery. I actually think you guys here know my likings better than my other friends and collegues. Not even DH knows what I like in details. Yes he knows I like designer things but not exactly a particular item and since inventory change quickly it is difficult for him to buy those things.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I only buy chocolate and flowers lately. I get well thought out items for Christmas and I'm grateful but it's not exactly what I need after my huge decluttering of the apartment.


----------



## Serva1

I buy flowers a lot. I have found that most people wouldn't spend so much on flowers when buying for themselves ( I'm like that too) usually they buy single flowers like 10 tulips or roses ( the cheap ones from Holland) or an orchid (those are always nice even if they are the cheaper ones). I usually buy orchids, they are beautiful and last forever, but if I give flowers to someone I'm prepared to spend a lot on quality, even if they are just flowers...

We have native roses too that always cost more, bigger sizes or special colours. It's always very nice to give a tailored bouquet with good quality flowers, or even with exotics. My DBF could actually buy me more flowers. He knows I like the good ones but he is a bit lazy when it comes to flowers &#128516;


----------



## Mediana

I'm one of those who don't buy flowers often so I rather prefer a nice bouquet of flowers instead of things I don't want. I'm a good gift giver to people I know but for small hostess gifts, or appreciation gifs I almost always give away food items. Yes, off course a lot of chocolate mostly from Pierre Marconi but also other brands. When I'm in London I always buy some trufflels from Charbonnel et Walker and some N°7 Salted Caramals Balsamico from Artisan du Chocolate. In Paris a box from LesMarquies is always appreciated by women. I've done two really nice gift boxes from Hediard. They have really yummy stuff. Another great gift is mustard from Maille. If you are in London och Paris swing by their shop and you can get different mustard in beautiful ceramic jars. Other things that work well are soaps and candles. 
The point is what If I'm not 100% sure its exactly what they want, I'll go with something that isn't permanent.


----------



## Elliespurse

^These are amazing gifts  much better than a decoration item.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I also prefer to get food or flowers over home decorations if the person buying have no idea what I like. Scented candles is a great gift too or some nice soap.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; you gave me some great tips Med, thank you. I'm going to Paris soon and I actually passed a Maille shop last time I was there, also found the large mustard selection at Galleries L gourmet shop (still makes me smile, the French do love their mustard). Going to have lunch at Hediard so I'm going to check out their gift shop, also Fauchon.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. Hope you had a good party last night.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. This weekend passed quickly. I'll go on a business trip with my new work on Wednesday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, yes it passed quickly.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, STH was lovely despite snowy weather. I found many nice things and had lunch at my favorite café. Paris next week so I'm a big spender in Jan. I'm not so keen on shopping nowaday, less is definitely more. I rather buy less but more expensive things.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, that's nice to spend a day in STH


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning ladies,

I´m at work now. We go away at 7.45 and will be away until tomorrow afternoon. It is going to be a very long day working today and probably very intense. It ends with dinner tonight at 6 pm. We´ll work on strategies to increase research in our healthcare in the county. I´ll also present my own research and do a presentation on goverment funding. All countys which have medical students (doctor students) have a new contract with the goverment regarding funding for research and there are new rules which I´ll present today. How much money each county gets varies depending on the number of students and old traditions. Stockholm of course gets more.

I´ve ordered some scarves from H com. I am eagerly anticipating their arrival. I am still waiting for confirmation on my H mugs and DHs anniversary gift which I placed at H in STH in the beginning of December.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it sounds like a exciting but hectic day.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; Sounds like a busy day Nahreen. Hope you get to relax after dinner.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. A small break before dinner. I will sleep well tonight. I hope all of you had a nice day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, the day was fine here. Soon


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon &#128516; Great weather today, almost like spring and I'm starting to crave for some colour in my outfits ( wearing pale grey today). I'm so bored with black coats.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, yes we want nice weather now


----------



## Nahreen

Evening ladies. 

It's nice with some colourful clothes. It is so fun when visiting India where the ladies wear beautiful coloured saris.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening ladies. I see all these rodeo charms in the H forum that people put on their bags and honestly I find them hideous. They look cheap (which they are not) and not well designed like other H products.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Perhaps it becomes a sign when carried on a bag, hey you're in the tPF H forum?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; 

I'm waiting for the repairmen to change a tyre. I got a flat tyre and the car didn't report that the tyre pressure was low ( got used to the previous car always informing me what' s up). I didn't know when I bought the car last year,  that it doesn't have this function, so I have no idea how long I have been driving with a flat tyre. First I got a bit scared since the speed was more than 100km/h and it could have ended bad on slippery winter roads, then I got a bit angry and now I don't like the car at all. I would like to buy a new one but my DBF says there is no point in exchanging it now. It's compulsory for cars to have this function from the beginning of this year. I noticed the flat tyre after driving into our garage and luckily we have a spare one so I could drive it to the repairshop. Now they are checking if the tyre rim is crooked before they install then new one.

What frustrates me is that the car reports if it's running low on windscreen fluid, which is unnecessary since it's easy to notice, but important information like tyre pressure is not informed. Checking the tyres before stepping into the car is something I nowadays have to do every time and even if I enjoy driving I don't love cars like my bags. I like to exchange them frequently, but a car doesn't last like a handbag. This episode makes me want to use the car less and frankly I'm just anticipating when we can buy a new one.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; not my favourite morning today. Starting my day in a car repairshop.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I'm sorry about the car trouble, I never check the tires and there must something wrong if they doesn't last 6 months between shifting summer/winter ones


----------



## Serva1

I agree, I think there is something wrong too because the winter tires are completely new and my DBF checked the empty tyre and there was no nail visible. If a nail enters the tyre it can gradually get empty and I've not bumped into anything. Will be interesting to hear what they say about the tyre. I'm still waiting for the repair being done...and dislike the car even more.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

Sorry to hear about your car Serva especially since you just recently bought it. 

DH and I went home a bit earlier today. I brought some work I need to do but I can do it from home. I wanted to catch the post since I hope my parcel will be delivered. Post = FedEx here. According to the tracking it arrived at Arlanda early Tuesday morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm home a bit early too, hope your FedEx courier shows up soon.


----------



## Nahreen

It showed up 30 min ago. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great! I look forward to the pics.


----------



## Nahreen

I could not wait. Here are my new scarves
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-spring-2015-scarves-881880-post27926389.html


----------



## Elliespurse

^These looks great!! Congrats!  I love the colors, I think you'll get a lot of use from these.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I think they will be very useful. Particularly the 70 scarf which matches the orange K, my black and white Chanels and probably my brown bags (LV and Gucci) as well and the beige Dior.


----------



## Serva1

Looks really good Nahreen &#128516; Congrats!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Looks really good Nahreen &#128516; Congrats!!!



Thank you Serva. Soon time for your trip to Paris.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; going to a christening today. I'm a bit lazy and usually go to my hairdresser and stylist ( makeup) before an important event. Decided to try my luck in Paris next week instead. Going to google and hope to find a nice one. We don't have the brand salons here like Redken or Tigi.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. Soon time for your trip to Paris.




Yes, going to pack my bag today. Decided to put a lightweight cabin trolley inside one size bigger Rimowa and use the B35 as handluggage. The B25 travels nicely inside it and the Alma I also take as handluggage in a LV paperbag. When returning from Paris I have to put the Alma inside cargo especially if I buy a new bag at H.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Have you any special plans for this weekend?


----------



## Elliespurse

Just a lazy weekend here


----------



## Serva1

Sounds relaxing Ellie &#128516; I'm working tomorrow so I need to get my luggage packed and clean my home before my trip. Just googled salons in Paris and found 2 interesting ones close to my hotel. If I cannot book a time on this trip I will make sure it's possible well in advance before I arrive to Paris next time.


----------



## Elliespurse

That sounds nice with the plan


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went up late today. Went for a walk in the sunshine when it started snowing heavily but now it is sunshine again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, yes it's nice weather today


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Had a relaxing bath. Preparing for tonights dinner.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, that sounds great.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Finished a book I have been reading.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.

hah, a bag with lights and iPhone charger: Ralph Lauren Ricky Bag With Light... and cellphone charger


----------



## Nahreen

It must be using batteries or do you first have to charge a battery in bag that can then be used to charge a phone.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think it must be a large heavy battery in the bag lining  I guess you have to charge "the bag" every night


----------



## Nahreen

I can just as well charge my phone and use a flashlight then


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; I have not yet bought any tech clothes ( could be useful when jogging) but handbag &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; just got a good flashlight for Xmas so I think I will pass...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I think I'll pass on the tech bag too


----------



## Serva1

I think this is a bag a man (engineer) would buy for a woman and he might be surprised of a not so enthusiastic reaction &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^You're right about that


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went out for a walk to get some air. Worked a few hours this morning. It was not a lot that needed to be done but it would have taken me double at work with all distractions that goes on there. It feels good now that I managed to finish two things.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## yaseminroselyn

Hi guys. I just got introduced to this threat. I'm kind of a newbie so I thought I would introduce myself. My name is Yasemin and I just turned 21. I live in Denmark and I'm currently doing my bachelor's degree. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Elliespurse

yaseminroselyn - Hello and welcome to the chat


----------



## divaandrea

Hello  Does anyone know why LV stop making the Koala wallet??


----------



## Elliespurse

divaandrea said:


> Hello  Does anyone know why LV stop making the Koala wallet??



Hello, the Koala was a great and versatile wallet. I think it was the same style as my discontinued Beverly below with the front closure,


----------



## divaandrea

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, the Koala was a great and versatile wallet. I think it was the same style as my discontinued Beverly below with the front closure,
> 
> View attachment 2865721



Yes!! The same locker...If`m I lucky I`ll find a Koala...somewhere in a LV shop  Love that purse btw


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks, perhaps the LV store can request a Koala wallet from France or London if they still have some in stock? I think they were made in mono, damier, Epi and multicolor print?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Haha.
I had this donut today at Dunkin Donuts then checked out some stores at Täby Centrum.

I only realized much later that my mouth was all blue...


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Worked long today.

The donut looked good Blue B.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Paris &#128516; have been walking a lot and bought only a belt from H. Tomorrow will be serious shopping. 

BlueB's dessert pic looks funny. I hope to post some pics from Paris. I wish the weather will be fine. I had a piece of lemon pie today and a large caramel macaroon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

Serva, have a nice time in Paris. I'm looking forwards to the pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.

Serva we look forward to hearing about your trip.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone at CS. Great news, I bought a gorgeous orange (feu) B35 with ghw. A perfect summerbag when I go to the countryhouse or shopping in town. I needed another travel bag. Still no ostrich for me but I'm not sad at all. I take things as they come. Everyone has been so nice at different stores. We have enjoyed our trip a lot despite my morning headache. I guess I had too many sweet things for dessert last night.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning.
> 
> Serva, have a nice time in Paris. I'm looking forwards to the pics.






Gorgeous croc Kelly at FSH. Windowshopping is always possible, because they don't remove the bag even for the night &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on your new B35!!  It's great to have different choices in your collection.

That croc Kelly looks gorgeous.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone at CS. Great news, I bought a gorgeous orange (feu) B35 with ghw. A perfect summerbag when I go to the countryhouse or shopping in town. I needed another travel bag. Still no ostrich for me but I'm not sad at all. I take things as they come. Everyone has been so nice at different stores. We have enjoyed our trip a lot despite my morning headache. I guess I had too many sweet things for dessert last night.



Congratulations to your new B Serva.  Great that you got a colouful one in a different leather. I am looking forward to a comparison picture. I hope you and your niece are enjoying yourselves.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie &#128516;, yes the leather and craftmanship is superb even if I examine it through a window. 

My niece loves orange, it is her first choice of colour when it comes to H and she will also get to use the bag and eventually inherit it. I will probably give it to her in my lifetime because it seems my collection expands by 2 bags every year &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations to your new B Serva.  Great that you got a colouful one in a different leather. I am looking forward to a comparison picture. I hope you and your niece are enjoying yourselves.




Thank you Nahreen &#128516; Yes, colour is much appreciated and even my DBF loves orange so the bag will definitely get his approval.


----------



## Serva1

This is not really my favourite colour in croc (elephant grey or etoupe?) but I love looking at exotics &#128525;


----------



## Elliespurse

^The scales are gorgeous, H really knows how to prepare the croc skin.


----------



## Serva1

I agree and even if I thought I would never again own anything croc I'm gradually warming up for a Kelly pochette. The shiny croc looks so gorgeous and colours really pop.


----------



## Serva1

Going to LV tomorrow with my Alma. They sent champagne and tickets to LV Foundation to our hotelroom. I don't care for the alcohol right now but looking forward hearing what they say about my bag. Will keep you posted as promised.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm excited to hear about what they say and of course the foundation.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; my feet are in need of massage and Scholl pedicure after all the walking in Paris. Another wonderful day, have enjoyed good food, mysterious art and shopping. Tomorrow I only have a couple of things at H and then I can start packing and preparing for the trip back home.


----------



## Serva1

I had a most interesting rendevouz at LV after sales service. I will post more when I come home, probably during weekend &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, just packed my bags. It's always a challenge but so rewarding when it's done &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; Nice that it's Friday. I need to go to the office though when I arrive home. Probably a little paperwork and emails for Saturday...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Hope you'll all have a nice weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes it's nice with the weekend.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Rented some movies for the weekend.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2867820
> 
> Gorgeous croc Kelly at FSH. Windowshopping is always possible, because they don't remove the bag even for the night &#128516;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening &#128516; my feet are in need of massage and Scholl pedicure after all the walking in Paris. Another wonderful day, have enjoyed good food, mysterious art and shopping. Tomorrow I only have a couple of things at H and then I can start packing and preparing for the trip back home.



So lovely!

I love Paris.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone at CS. Great news, I bought a gorgeous orange (feu) B35 with ghw. A perfect summerbag when I go to the countryhouse or shopping in town. I needed another travel bag. Still no ostrich for me but I'm not sad at all. I take things as they come. Everyone has been so nice at different stores. We have enjoyed our trip a lot despite my morning headache. I guess I had too many sweet things for dessert last night.



Any pix?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Nahreen

They showed a lot of H bags on Purseblog. I like the croc ones best, particularly the one that is bright blue with a H clasp.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, I need to take a look at Purseblog. Thank you for letting us know, Nahreen. I'm still a bit tired today after the trip. A lot of laundry and things to organize. Work and emails will keep me busy today too.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Any pix?




Will definitely post pics BlueB &#128516; Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Nahreen

I get e-mails from Purseblog with articles. They show 77 bags and it is great to see the different styles. Most of the styles are not to my liking but the Constance is nice as are of course the K and B. I don't like the shoulder B or K. The proportions of the bag is strange. The handles look to big.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I get e-mails from Purseblog with articles. They show 77 bags and it is great to see the different styles. Most of the styles are not to my liking but the Constance is nice as are of course the K and B. I don't like the shoulder B or K. The proportions of the bag is strange. The handles look to big.




I agree with you Nahreen about the shoulder Bs and Ks. I don't like to carry a bag on my shoulder, prefer totes and some crossbody bags when it rains. An exception is a small bag with short straps. Even a mini Chanel I like to wear crossbody and at times with short double chain on the shoulder. I like the look of the Constance but prefer the Kelly pochette. The classic Celine box bag is too boxy for me. The Constance is more flat but still a bit too boxy. I love the look though and enjoy other people carrying it.


----------



## Serva1

If you are interested to see my new bag with twillies I just posted a pic in the ode to the twilly tread that I hope some other tPFs will find useful &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on your new bag!  The twillies looks really great with the color choice!


----------



## Elliespurse

On bag colors I posted all Celine summer 2015 items in the ref lib and I think this leather/textile combo looks great: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27956391&postcount=201


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats on your new bag!  The twillies looks really great with the color choice!




Thank you Ellie &#128516; It's a summerbag for me and when I wear white clothes. I especially like the clemence leather in this bag and the gold hw. There will be a lot of more pics later but now I need to work a bit &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> On bag colors I posted all Celine summer 2015 items in the ref lib and I think this leather/textile combo looks great: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27956391&postcount=201




I just took a quick look at the collection at it's amazing how Phoebe can produce new ideas in each collection. Some great neutrals as well &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think so too.


----------



## Mediana

Love the Celine bag. I really wish for one but I also know that there will be color transfer and it will get dirty


----------



## Elliespurse

^My thoughts too, it's nice for a sunny summer day wearing white.


----------



## Nahreen

I need a new bag for work. I have a non brand now and the other day the zipper partly broke. There's no use fixing it because the leather is worn out I just have not bothered to replace it earlier. I don't know what to get as work bag. My heart beets for designer bags and really don't feel like buying a "regular bag". I need a sturdy bag but it must not scream Designer bag. I like the LV bags in canvas but they scream Designer with the logotyp.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Right now I use a Longchamp bag for work (pic) because the parking space is 5-10 minutes walk away and I need a lightweight bag. It's not a fashion bag though :wondering


----------



## Nahreen

The bag does not need to be big because I always use a rucksack to work with


----------



## Nahreen

I forgot to write gym clothes and moving papers between my offices.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Do you want a leather/canvas or a nylon bag?


----------



## Nahreen

I think leather or canvas since I want it to be a bag I can use for dinners too for example after work etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I like the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir http://se.longchamp.com/pliage/product/23188. I got my Longchamp at the store on Biblioteksgatan, Sthlm.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^I like the Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir http://se.longchamp.com/pliage/product/23188. I got my Longchamp at the store on Biblioteksgatan, Sthlm.



It looks nice. Do you know the price?


----------



## Elliespurse

It's $555 on the us site but I thought it was lower priced. I think there were two sizes too a couple of years ago. For Longchamp stores I saw they have resellers in more cities other than Sthlm now.


----------



## Nahreen

There is a small cross body version as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I saw the cross body in the Le Pliage Cuir thread (Longchamp forum).


----------



## Nahreen

I will have a look at the store here that seem to carry the brand. I work at the town office two days next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I was browsing hotels in STH. I was contemplating going there in March. My mugs have arrived at H and eventually I will need to go and pick them up. But I'm still waiting for DHs anniversary present to arrive and the Flamingo scarf I have reserved. Serva helped to arrange that last week. I was contemplating staying overnight, it is always fun and I so rarely travel nowdays.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, Mars is nice for day or two in Sthlm


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I think it would be nice too. I always feel stressed if I know I have a train to catch.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; My friend celebrated her birthday and I gave her among other things something nice from Hermès. She immediately cried out, and was so surprised, took me to her closet and wanted me to examine a Birkin lookalike which pretty soon got the verdict fake but I expressed it in a nice way. It resembled togo but the size and feel of the leather was wrong, including stamp and I needed not look at the details. From a distance it looked ok. She had inherited it from a customer who had not told her that it was a fake. The lady should have told her and I don't understand why someone would pass on to someone else a fake bag...

The birthday brunch was great and a lot of celebs and many new faces. Everyone that I talked to was very nice. I don't appreciate people who are selective only because they are celebs or wealthy. I don't respect that and if I notice it they get instant feedback. The lady who was in charge of the catering works in the Presidential palace. She was an invited guest too and a lovely lady. I mingled more or less with everyone except with one celeb that is a bit too much of a playboy. He tried to approach me ( said he recognised my voice) but luckily he kept his distance, because I was engaged in a conversation &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva. It seems you had a nice afternoon. I am glad your friend appreciated your present. I have never had to mingle with celebreties so I have no experience on what it is like.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's a surprise authentication. It sounds like you had a great time, I agree on being selective is not nice.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen, celebs are nothing special and frankly I don't like to go to a lot of parties. I work so hard and prefer to relax at home or go to the countryhouse. I think you already know me a bit and understand that I am not easily impressed by people. I admire warm kind personalities and professional people, like talking to the best leather specialist at LV ( 17 yrs in his profession) and another one at H (25 yrs in his profession). There are nice celebs too and they appreciate when they are treated as " normal people". They appreciate not having to talk work and not having to read from the tabloids about their personal life. Who would.. I'm so happy I'm not a celeb, especially in a small country.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, that's a surprise authentication. It sounds like you had a great time, I agree on being selective is not nice.




Yes it was really funny because I got a glas of champagne and before I had the chance to toast she took me privately to her huge walk in closet and I had to authenticate for the first time. It really took me by a surprise but guess I have been spending a lot of time at tPF. I would never be able to do it online because I need to "feel" the bag &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I'm so exhausted after working a lot today, even if I spent 1,5 hrs at the brunch. Guess all the walking in Paris and the flight back home still requires a bit more of recovering. Working even more tomorrow and a lot of unopened orange boxes, laundry etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes seeing a bag in real life is easier, but I'm only able to authenticate PS and that's because I've followed it since they introduced their first bag in 2008. H and even LV is a mystery to me


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes seeing a bag in real life is easier, but I'm only able to authenticate PS and that's because I've followed it since they introduced their first bag in 2008. H and even LV is a mystery to me




It's so nice that you can authenticate PS. But you do know a lot about LV too &#128516; They produce too many different styles a lot of LEs in my opinion, so my knowledge is very limited. I'm currently studying H leathers and colours. I do enjoy it and hope to learn more &#128516; TPF has become a dear hobby and a relaxing more or less everyday routine. I joined a long ago, had registered Serva, but somehow lost my password and then I registered again with Serva1. Took awhile to get active but now I feel completely "in" thank's to CS among other favorite treads &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I'm so exhausted after working a lot today, even if I spent 1,5 hrs at the brunch. Guess all the walking in Paris and the flight back home still requires a bit more of recovering. Working even more tomorrow and a lot of unopened orange boxes, laundry etc.



Travelling and shopping is always exhausting. I could never spend more than two days shopping in STH. After that I long home to my peace and quiet at the countryside.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's nice with the knowledge here in tPF and there's lots of areas to research.


It's interesting with PS after starting with rtw in 2002 they wanted to do bags, the brand Valentino bought the majority in PS around 2007-2008 and help them get the first PS1 in production. Valentino later sold their stake in PS.


----------



## Serva1

My best friend, who got some H goodies for present today too, suggested we would go to Paris in May. I said 2 nights is ok, because 4 nights and one day was frankly a bit too much for me &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Great Serva. You will than have another chance at finding an ostrich B or K.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Yes it's nice with the knowledge here in tPF and there's lots of areas to research.
> 
> 
> It's interesting with PS after starting with rtw in 2002 they wanted to do bags, the brand Valentino bought the majority in PS around 2007-2008 and help them get the first PS1 in production. Valentino later sold their stake in PS.




The PS is so new to me. Valentino probably cashed in a profit since they helped to build up the brand. It is not well known here in my country and even Loro Piana is so new to me, so expensive, but since I love cashmere I follow them online. I found the French Eric Bompard cashmere sweaters to be of good quality and affordable price. The quality feels in my opinion much better than Max Mara or even RL. I have not yet washed them though.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Great Serva. You will than have another chance at finding an ostrich B or K.




Yes, a third chance in Paris. I already asked about it twice in Paris and twice at HNK &#128516; but knowing my BFF she might cancel at the last minute so I keep my head cool and of course I can go there anytime by myself. I have actually an order that I need to pic up in Paris at some point. The 3 hrs flight goes quickly when I have something interesting to read so I don't mind &#128516; Buying a bag at H is an expensive investment and I like to be completely focused. My niece was perfect when I got the latest B, because she has such a lovely temper and is already a little lady &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes the PS1 became a success and PS had resellers in many countries, but I think it sold best in the US.

LP cashmere is really nice.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> My best friend, who got some H goodies for present today too, suggested we would go to Paris in May. I said 2 nights is ok, because 4 nights and one day was frankly a bit too much for me &#128516;



Two nights is perfect, well it depends how often you go perhaps, but i feel two days is enough. The sad part might be that I always go to the same places each and every time. I try to venture out but really, how can you pass on Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré 

*Nahreen * If you only need a small bag, would a small shoulder bag be enough?


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Two nights is perfect, well it depends how often you go perhaps, but i feel two days is enough. The sad part might be that I always go to the same places each and every time. I try to venture out but really, how can you pass on Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré
> 
> 
> 
> *Nahreen * If you only need a small bag, would a small shoulder bag be enough?




Evening Med, yes I completely agree, it's a very good street &#128516; I'm a creature of habit and in a big city it feels safer not to venture out. I always carry a map, because Paris is not as simple as NY, though it doesn't feel too complicated. Sometimes if I try a new street I find something interesting.


----------



## Mediana

I want to get another H Shawl but I can't decide which one to get. Flamingo Party is gorgeous.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Two nights is perfect, well it depends how often you go perhaps, but i feel two days is enough. The sad part might be that I always go to the same places each and every time. I try to venture out but really, how can you pass on Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré
> 
> *Nahreen * If you only need a small bag, would a small shoulder bag be enough?



Yes a small shoulder will do. I am also contemplating using one that I already have in my wardrobe. I have some non-leather ones that are just standing there and might be used for spring.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Two nights is perfect, well it depends how often you go perhaps, but i feel two days is enough. The sad part might be that I always go to the same places each and every time. I try to venture out but really, how can you pass on Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré
> 
> *Nahreen * If you only need a small bag, would a small shoulder bag be enough?





Mediana said:


> I want to get another H Shawl but I can't decide which one to get. Flamingo Party is gorgeous.



Yes the flamingo is gorgeous. I will go for a 90 with yellow border and pink flamingos.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Yes the flamingo is gorgeous. I will go for a 90 with yellow border and pink flamingos.



Oh, very nice! I have a lot of 90cm scarfs but I have to admit I seldom use them.  I prefer the 140 cm in either cashmere or losange. I also like the 70cm. BF Is gonna check on a cashmere one .. its been a while since I got something so why not. 

As for bags. I really like the Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder which is on sale right now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Oh, very nice! I have a lot of 90cm scarfs but I have to admit I seldom use them.  I prefer the 140 cm in either cashmere or losange. I also like the 70cm. BF Is gonna check on a cashmere one .. its been a while since I got something so why not.
> 
> 
> 
> As for bags. I really like the Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder which is on sale right now.




I think there are many nice 140 cm at the moment. Prefer cashmere blend more than silk. The funny thing is when I look at the collection online I love some designs, but at the store they look so different when I try them on and I discover new favorites.


----------



## Serva1

Posting some pics from my recent trip to Paris


----------



## Serva1

serva1 said:


> my alma at lv after sales service, 4th floor ( a keycard is needed)


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1




----------



## Elliespurse

Wow, I'm enjoying this pics!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Serva1

The exhibition was interesting, especially in the basement. I like modern art when the visitor can interact with the installation or become part of the piece. If I buy something it has to please my eye so my taste is rather classic.


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

The weather and season is a bit boring in Jan. I will probably not make a trip to this lovely city anymore in Jan. The last pics are not great but I want to give you an idea of the museum. A huge lovely terrace on the two top floors and it had art too. 

We had a great lunch at Le Frank, run by a Michelin star chef, hosted by LV. Be sure to book a table. It was a bit uncomfortable to pass the constant queue (very long and older ladies).


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

The dessert was one of the best chocolate ones I've ever had. It had different textures, which I love, and a rich not too sweet or dark taste. I just had to break the crust of the caramel before tasting it &#128516;


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

I fell in love with the fish lamps in the restaurant &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Wow, I'm enjoying this pics!  Thanks for posting.




Glad you liked them Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely! I guess this building will let in lots of light in the spring/summer.


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie and I regret that I didn't see the carp lights swimming in the evening. I love lamps, especially when they are art too.


----------



## Serva1

I didn't want to take pics of people in the restaurant. It has a beautiful glass wall and lovely scenery to the park. If you sit by the glass wall it's a bit like dining outside, the nature can be very beautiful and they probably have nice lights outside showing details of the old trees.


----------



## Elliespurse

I like the park pic you posted, I actually like winter pics with threes better than trees with green leaves.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I like the park pic you posted, I actually like winter pics with threes better than trees with green leaves.




I like autumn and winterpics in colour and black&white pics of trees without leaves. The weather was a bit grey ( bad light) that day but glad you enjoyed the park picture &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.

Serva thanks for posting all the pictures, it was fun following your trip.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening.
> 
> Serva thanks for posting all the pictures, it was fun following your trip.




Evening Ellie&Nahreen &#128516;

Glad you enjoyed the pics


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; Early meeting in 15 mins. Hope you have a good day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, have a nice day!


----------



## Mediana

*Serva* do you recommend a visit to the foundation?


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; Hope you had a good day Ellie. I was very busy but now I finally can relax. Got an email that my belt has arrived so it seems I have to make a trip to Paris in Feb. Also Fedex is bringing me some H goodies tomorrow...My money seems to go to H &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> *Serva* do you recommend a visit to the foundation?




Yes definitely, because the building is great, taking the lift to top floor and you have a lovely scenery, the Olafur Eliasson "Contact" exhibition ( until 16.2.2015) was worth to experience, really great! Other exhibitions too but I didn't really get them, except for one piece that woke strong feelings, even sadness. Finally, the restaurant Le Frank, great food (reservation) I can imagine that the park is beautiful in spring but frankly the Fondation LV can be good any time of year. There is also a small bookstore where to find interesting, mostly architectural books.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening &#128516; Hope you had a good day Ellie. I was very busy but now I finally can relax. Got an email that my belt has arrived so it seems I have to make a trip to Paris in Feb. Also Fedex is bringing me some H goodies tomorrow...My money seems to go to H &#128516;



How exciting with a new belt, was it something special? What did you order from H com?


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> How exciting with a new belt, was it something special? What did you order from H com?




I got another white belt for summer. I already have one but I use belts a lot and need two or three of my favorite style so that I have belts at the countryhouse too. I ordered a change purse in feu ( I have a yellow Bearn). I think it will be nice with a feu change purse and a black Bearn in summer when I'm carrying the new B35 in feu. I also bought a black dogon wallet for my friend. I used to buy presents at LV or Chanel but I like so much H these days that I have to buy H for my friends. I got a textmessage from my friend who had the birthdaybrunch last Sat and she loved the H goodies. It's always fun to surprise people and everyone seems to like H &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie &#128516; Fedex brought my order from H and the bigger wallet was nice but the coinpurse I will return because it doesn't work with the zipper and silk inside (+dirty coins) is not a durable solution.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on your new H items!  yes it's best to return if it isn't going to work.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats on your new H items!  yes it's best to return if it isn't going to work.




Morning &#128516;
Thank you Ellie, yes it's best to return even if I hate doing it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

I am so excited. We can finally shop RL online via the German website. That means I can participate in sales without going to Stockholm.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I am so excited. We can finally shop RL online via the German website. That means I can participate in sales without going to Stockholm.




Great news Nahreen!!!I know you love your RL.


----------



## Serva1

Have to prep for work now...I've been so busy and tired after work that I still haven't opened all those orange boxes I bought in Paris! Posting a pic when I finally have time. Needless to say that I will work during weekend too...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Great news Nahreen!!!I know you love your RL.


 
The problem will be sizes but at least I can buy cashmere, blouses and such. 

Skirts and dresses I need to try on as well as jackets.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I have a morning meeting at 7am tomorrow. Needless to say, even if I'm an early bird, I don't take pleasure in having a meeting that early...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Finally weekend. I ordered some clothes from RL. It was at least 50 % off and at checkout I got another 20% off from the total.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes finally weekend. Congrats on getting items on sale!


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. I had planned to buy a lot of clothes in LA but prices were just as favourable online and with another 20% off even better than expected in LA.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen &#128516;

Congrats Nahreen, bargain prices are always great! 
Booked my hotel&flight. Going to Paris 11th to 13th of Feb. Two nights in the city is just fine.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Ellie. I had planned to buy a lot of clothes in LA but prices were just as favourable online and with another 20% off even better than expected in LA.




And you don't have to fit them in your luggage &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> And you don't have to fit them in your luggage &#128516;



And I don't have to wait 8 months to get them.

There are two conferences this year either LA or London. I am contemplating which one I prefer going to.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> And I don't have to wait 8 months to get them.
> 
> There are two conferences this year either LA or London. I am contemplating which one I prefer going to.




Nice to have options &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Yes it is. I so rarely travel for work now. I think it will be USA in October and not London in June.


----------



## Serva1

My niece 5 yrs is staying as houseguest this weekend. She will keep me busy...


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes it is. I so rarely travel for work now. I think it will be USA in October and not London in June.




I seldom travel for work, and then only to Stockholm or Tallinn.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> My niece 5 yrs is staying as houseguest this weekend. She will keep me busy...



Oh it will be busy. Is she the sister of your other niece?  I brought some work home. I'll see how much work I do.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Oh it will be busy. Is she the sister of your other niece?  I brought some work home. I'll see how much work I do.




Yes, sister ( halfsister). I too have some papers here, if I could find time to work, but I think there will not be any opportunities this weekend. Nice change, though, because I have been working long hrs and it's actually good for me to do something else and sleep late &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

They now have six of the flamingo scarves in size 90 on H com and 3 versions of the shawl. I have not seen the yellow one yet.

I hope it will show up soon at NK and that DHs anniversary gift comes soon so I can go and pick them up plus my mugs that have already arrived.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; I like the early morning hours when one doesn't have to do anything presceduled, like rush to a meeting...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I seldom travel for work, and then only to Stockholm or Tallinn.



I don´t travel much nowadays as I used to when I worked for the company making medical equipment. 

I´ve always wanted to go to the conference that takes place yearly in the US but I´ve not been before. It occurs at different places each year and this year is Anaheim in LA. However, it is a long journey and no one else is going so it will be a bit lonely. 

I´ve been many times to the conference that takes place in June. It also takes place at different locations in the world and this time it is London. I´ve colleges attending so I would have dinner company.

Of course I´m contemplating which H would be most fun to visit, BH (and SCP in Anaheim) or London (Harrods and Sloane street). I would also enjoy sitting at a cafe watching after celebrities in BH.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> They now have six of the flamingo scarves in size 90 on H com and 3 versions of the shawl. I have not seen the yellow one yet.
> 
> I hope it will show up soon at NK and that DHs anniversary gift comes soon so I can go and pick them up plus my mugs that have already arrived.




I also hope you get your scarf and all the other H items soon &#128516; I had a visit from my Mom yesterday and she said she want's to go to Paris with me for shopping. It was 3 yrs ago when we were there with my niece. She got her first Chanel bag.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I don´t travel much nowadays as I used to when I worked for the company making medical equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> I´ve always wanted to go to the conference that takes place yearly in the US but I´ve not been before. It occurs at different places each year and this year is Anaheim in LA. However, it is a long journey and no one else is going so it will be a bit lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> I´ve been many times to the conference that takes place in June. It also takes place at different locations in the world and this time it is London. I´ve colleges attending so I would have dinner company.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I´m contemplating which H would be most fun to visit, BH (and SCP in Anaheim) or London (Harrods and Sloane street). I would also enjoy sitting at a cafe watching after celebrities in BH.




I would visit all the H stores because it's fun to experience the atmosphere and see what products they have on display. I have never met any rude SAs in H stores.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I seldom travel for work, and then only to Stockholm or Tallinn.





Serva1 said:


> I also hope you get your scarf and all the other H items soon &#128516; I had a visit from my Mom yesterday and she said she want's to go to Paris with me for shopping. It was 3 yrs ago when we were there with my niece. She got her first Chanel bag.



That´s nice with your mom. Will she go with you now in February or later? I think I remember you talking about going in May as well but maybe that was your friend that wanted to go then. 

I am hoping we can meet up in STH when I go to pick up my things. We can maybe try to schedule it that way. I think it will be a Friday because I don´t have students on Fridays this semester.
It would also be fun if others here at CS wanted to join.

I am eagerly anticipating my goods from RL. I really needed new jumpers, I´ve started cleaning out old ones from my closet. I still need lots of new everyday clothes but I´ll need to gradually buy those. I´ve been so focused on bags etc that I have neglected the rest of me. My boss one day said to me at work, that the way I dress, it is impossible to believe I have a a closet full of designer handbags


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I would visit all the H stores because it's fun to experience the atmosphere and see what products they have on display. I have never met any rude SAs in H stores.



I´ll keep you posted on which town I decide to go to and if there is anything particular you would like me to locate for you, you just let me know. I am not interested in leather goods just silks and toiletries (which are so expensive at HNK). Maybe a pareo as well since we´ll most likely go on vacation in January to Seychelles. So I think any of the stores will work. I was told that BH is the FSH on the West coast of US and have a really good silk inventory. SCP is smaller but close to the hotels in Anaheim so I could easily pop in after the conference day is over. It is a mall so it has all the other shops as well.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> That´s nice with your mom. Will she go with you now in February or later? I think I remember you talking about going in May as well but maybe that was your friend that wanted to go then.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping we can meet up in STH when I go to pick up my things. We can maybe try to schedule it that way. I think it will be a Friday because I don´t have students on Fridays this semester.
> 
> It would also be fun if others here at CS wanted to join.
> 
> 
> 
> I am eagerly anticipating my goods from RL. I really needed new jumpers, I´ve started cleaning out old ones from my closet. I still need lots of new everyday clothes but I´ll need to gradually buy those. I´ve been so focused on bags etc that I have neglected the rest of me. My boss one day said to me at work, that the way I dress, it is impossible to believe I have a a closet full of designer handbags




Yes, me and my Mom will go to Paris just for a short trip (2 nights) in Feb.

Friday in STH sounds great, I also hope others will join. Usually jobmeetings are not on a Friday, because somehow people don't want to...I'm taking my new B35 in feu so we can compare the colour, even though it's strictly a summerbag for me. A rendevouz at Wienercafé would be great. We can even book a table online &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I´ll keep you posted on which town I decide to go to and if there is anything particular you would like me to locate for you, you just let me know. I am not interested in leather goods just silks and toiletries (which are so expensive at HNK). Maybe a pareo as well since we´ll most likely go on vacation in January to Seychelles. So I think any of the stores will work. I was told that BH is the FSH on the West coast of US and have a really good silk inventory. SCP is smaller but close to the hotels in Anaheim so I could easily pop in after the conference day is over. It is a mall so it has all the other shops as well.




Great that you have a plan and tPF can be very helpful &#128516; Pareo sounds lovely, a good investment if you travel to beach vacations. My BF thinks Seychelles is the most romantic and most beautiful resort island.

Thank you Nahreen for your offer, I will pm you if I need help with a small H item. At the moment I'm fine, especially happy with my belt collection &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I would visit all the H stores because it's fun to experience the atmosphere and see what products they have on display. I have never met any rude SAs in H stores.





Serva1 said:


> Great that you have a plan and tPF can be very helpful &#128516; Pareo sounds lovely, a good investment if you travel to beach vacations. My BF thinks Seychelles is the most romantic and most beautiful resort island.
> 
> Thank you Nahreen for your offer, I will pm you if I need help with a small H item. At the moment I'm fine, especially happy with my belt collection &#128516;



Yes everybody has been really helpful with advice on tPF regarding shopping H in BH or Anaheim. I´ve also gotten advice on hotels, restaurants and transportation as well. I think it would be different if I wanted to buy a B/K or highly sought after goods, then it would be more difficult to choose the best place to go to. 

I think the best for me is to go to Anaheim in October. I was on my way to Boston 2012 and everything was booked when my mom passed away a month before and I had to cancel everything. I think it is one of my last opportunities to go to LA. DH has already been three times (2 with work and one with me) so he don´t want to go again. London, on the other hand he really wants to go to so likely I´ll get an opportunity later. Also London is so close and therefore cheaper to visit since one can go just for a weekend whereas US demands at least a week. 

My boss is well past retirement and it is not clear if he´ll continue to work next year so this might be my last chance to go on a work conference.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes everybody has been really helpful with advice on tPF regarding shopping H in BH or Anaheim. I´ve also gotten advice on hotels, restaurants and transportation as well. I think it would be different if I wanted to buy a B/K or highly sought after goods, then it would be more difficult to choose the best place to go to.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best for me is to go to Anaheim in October. I was on my way to Boston 2012 and everything was booked when my mom passed away a month before and I had to cancel everything. I think it is one of my last opportunities to go to LA. DH has already been three times (2 with work and one with me) so he don´t want to go again. London, on the other hand he really wants to go to so likely I´ll get an opportunity later. Also London is so close and therefore cheaper to visit since one can go just for a weekend whereas US demands at least a week.
> 
> 
> 
> My boss is well past retirement and it is not clear if he´ll continue to work next year so this might be my last chance to go on a work conference.




I think it's great that you seeze the opportunity now, Nahreen. All the stories I've heard about your boss makes me smile, I would probably like him &#128516; But if he commented your outfits, I just hope he was doing it in a funny way. 

I've never been to LA, but seeing all the American movies makes me want to go there one day. I've spent some time in Boston and NY I know a bit after working there. 

I'm really looking forward going on a trip with my Mom. She is getting older and every time I read about your Mom passing away I get a little sad, because naturally I think about my own sweet mother. Going to Paris with her will be a lovely experience I can remember.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I think it's great that you seeze the opportunity now, Nahreen. All the stories I've heard about your boss makes me smile, I would probably like him &#128516; But if he commented your outfits, I just hope he was doing it in a funny way.
> 
> I've never been to LA, but seeing all the American movies makes me want to go there one day. I've spent some time in Boston and NY I know a bit after working there.
> 
> I'm really looking forward going on a trip with my Mom. She is getting older and every time I read about your Mom passing away I get a little sad, because naturally I think about my own sweet mother. Going to Paris with her will be a lovely experience I can remember.



I think you would like my boss. We have now worked together for 14 years. I suppose I should not call him my boss anymore because I make a lot of decisions now on what studies we should do and have my own research grants and other collaborations where he is not involved. I should call him my mentor. Actually I have 2 other bosses who are my formal bosses.

It is not until the past years that we have gotten more personal. The clothes thing was a joke but I know he is right. I will never forget he offered to try to buy a K in Paris for me. I actually think he would be successful at FSH. He used to live next to Sevres and said I must visit the store. 

DH thinks I need to dress better too and throw out the old clothes. I have come to that conclusion myself too. 

Yes I think you should go with your mum. My mum and I went to Barbados and India together. I will remember those trips. Now we did get into arguments sometimes, spending 2 weeks together could be a bit hard. We were both stubborn.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone &#128516; Dinner in the owen and relaxing infront of TV with my niece. She is very affectionate and wants to be close to me all the time. Tomorrow we are going to the Zoo for a couple of hours.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that sounds nice.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I think you would like my boss. We have now worked together for 14 years. I suppose I should not call him my boss anymore because I make a lot of decisions now on what studies we should do and have my own research grants and other collaborations where he is not involved. I should call him my mentor. Actually I have 2 other bosses who are my formal bosses.
> 
> It is not until the past years that we have gotten more personal. The clothes thing was a joke but I know he is right. I will never forget he offered to try to buy a K in Paris for me. I actually think he would be successful at FSH. He used to live next to Sevres and said I must visit the store.
> 
> DH thinks I need to dress better too and throw out the old clothes. I have come to that conclusion myself too.
> 
> Yes I think you should go with your mum. My mum and I went to Barbados and India together. I will remember those trips. Now we did get into arguments sometimes, spending 2 weeks together could be a bit hard. We were both stubborn.




Your mentor is such a gentleman. The thought of him buying a K for you makes me smile &#128516; My DBF would never stand in line but he would use his cc to buy a bag if it would be more simple. But I don't mind buying my own luxuries. 

I love the fact that your DH likes when you get new outfits. My DBF hardly comments what I wear unless it's something special.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, yes I like the peace and quiet. My niece is so active that unless she is painting with watercolours or doing math she doesn't stay in one place. I'm really not used to children so if she is visiting we always do a lot together and after she has taken her bubblebath and gone to bed I can perhaps be lucky to relax infront of tv ( too exhausted to read) for 2 hrs before falling asleep. I don't understand how women can combine work and children. I'm so exhausted every time I spend 2 days with my niece, even though she is a sweetheart &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. It is the same for me Serva with my 3,5 year old nephew.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; going to the zoo with my niece today. Fortunately she is still asleep so I have enjoyed a luxurious 1,5 hrs, a quiet morning, just me and my morning latte...It has snowed during the night.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's a bit snow here this morning too.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Spent yesterday planning my trip to the US. Checking out restaurants, shops etc. in BH and Anaheim. I need to cut my hair, do eyebrows etc. before going so I thought maybe I could do it there when I arrive. I usually get a terrible jet lag so I need to keep busy otherwise I just want to sleep during the daytime. I will need to go two days before the conference starts to make sure I arrive in time and have time to turn around my sleeping order.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, it's a bit snow here this morning too.




Nice with snow, but I'm starting to be impatient about spring so I could wear my new bag &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it would be nice with warmer weather soon


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. Spent yesterday planning my trip to the US. Checking out restaurants, shops etc. in BH and Anaheim. I need to cut my hair, do eyebrows etc. before going so I thought maybe I could do it there when I arrive. I usually get a terrible jet lag so I need to keep busy otherwise I just want to sleep during the daytime. I will need to go two days before the conference starts to make sure I arrive in time and have time to turn around my sleeping order.




Morning Nahreen &#128516; They have great nailsalons in US too, so perhaps you can add a manipedi to your stay in action list? I get the jetlag when I fly back home. Usually I'm so exited about travelling that I don't suffer from jetlag when arriving.


----------



## Serva1

Time to wake up my little " monster" we have to be at the zoo after 1 hour...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Nahreen &#128516; They have great nailsalons in US too, so perhaps you can add a manipedi to your stay in action list? I get the jetlag when I fly back home. Usually I'm so exited about travelling that I don't suffer from jetlag when arriving.



Yes I looked at that too. It is unfortunatelly not as cheap as it used to be. I have a person here that do my nails cheaper. I only do it on special occasions though. The dollar has increased 0.4 kr in one week. I made a list of H items and how much they cost in Sweden and on the US H com plus conveniently to SEK. Some items are much more expensive and some are similar. I will update the list a week before I go. That way I'll now if I end up paying more in US. I will only buy if I don't think I can get the item at home or the price is not much higher. Also it is fun just browsing a large store with lots of inventory. It is not the same as looking at the computer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes it has been great but a bit lazy as usual 


Edit: what do we think about this: Swedish company implants microchips in its staff


----------



## Blueberry12

Good News Nahreen :


----------



## Nahreen

Yes it is Blue B.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Nahreen, yes it has been great but a bit lazy as usual
> 
> 
> Edit: what do we think about this: Swedish company implants microchips in its staff




Morning &#128516;
I read the article with a bit of mixed feelings. I'm not an antitech person and try to approach this subject with an open mind. For disabled people it could offer help in many ways, but I feel that the workers could be more monitored in future even if the chip would first be used for opening security doors and paying for lunch. Also there are people who would like to work for a company but refuse the chip implants. The employer could not force the chip. Personally I wouldn't be ready for it. I think a keycard works just fine. Some topsecurity workstations like nuclear powerplants or military could benefit but the thought is too much " Big Brother".


----------



## Serva1

I have never been to the Zink Grill, but will try it in future &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, about the chip I also thought about someone wanted to steal my wallet and phone I'd just hand it over if it was under threat. Unsure what would happen if everything was on a chip :wondering


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, about the chip I also thought about someone wanted to steal my wallet and phone I'd just hand it over if it was under threat. Unsure what would happen if everything was on a chip :wondering




&#128561; didn't think of that Ellie, very scary...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

I've been wondering why it took so long for Zink to reopen. Either the ran out of money or the got more than enough money from the insurance company after the fire and went on a long vacation.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning




Morning Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. I seem to have problems deciding if I should go to London or LA.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, do you have time to decide?


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I have a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mediana

^ Is this another trip beside the one to Anaheim?


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> ^ Is this another trip beside the one to Anaheim?



It is either Anaheim (LA) or London. There is a conference at each location but I can only choose one.

London is June and LA in October. I have collegues going to London but I would go to LA alone.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
A " good" dilemma Nahreen. Personally I would choose the one that would be professionally more interesting. But as an independent traveller I would hope it's LA, since it's easier to go to Ldn anytime in future as a tourist. Perhaps it would also be good to have attendance at both conferences and your collegues already chose Ldn.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  yesterday I noticed that there is no ice in the sea, it's all gone! Today it's just above freezing point and I'm happy I washed the car last night. It's so difficult to decide this time of year when to clean the car...I've taken it to the carwash several times and when I get home it already looks dirty. I wonder if I have a dirty drivingstyle?&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^ about the driving style. I think I'll wash the car soon too, perhaps Friday. It's mostly needs scrubbing on the back of the car.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Been to dinner with work. We took out a collegue that retired.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
Just ordered some baginserts for my Bs from the Maitai Collection. They are made of linen. I love linen and hope to go to Provence one day to see the fields of blooming lavendel (the purple "seas") and Grasse would be nice to experience too with all the flowers they produce for the perfume industry.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds lovely


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Morning &#128516;
> Just ordered some baginserts for my Bs from the Maitai Collection. They are made of linen. I love linen and hope to go to Provence one day to see the fields of blooming lavendel (the purple "seas") and Grasse would be nice to experience too with all the flowers they produce for the perfume industry.



They are lovely. 
It's to bad she isn't here on tPF anymore.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

I love lavender. I grow them in my garden. The butterflys love them.

My parcel arrived from RL. All the clothes fitted fine and I'm so happy to have lots of new clothes and to a very affordable price. I probably got 70 % off with the 20 % discount on the sale price which was already 50-70% off.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, congrats on your new items!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie. Thank you. The clothes are well needed.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> They are lovely.
> It's to bad she isn't here on tPF anymore.




I have had email correspondence with her and she is really a lovely lady. I ordered 6 baginserts and 3 pochettes for my shawls.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> I love lavender. I grow them in my garden. The butterflys love them.
> 
> My parcel arrived from RL. All the clothes fitted fine and I'm so happy to have lots of new clothes and to a very affordable price. I probably got 70 % off with the 20 % discount on the sale price which was already 50-70% off.




I love lavender too, it takes away my headache (rosmary works also well). I need to buy new plants, because last winter they didn´t survive even if I put a lot of leaves around and on top for protection.


Congrats, you got RL for bargain prices!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  we have beautiful sunny weather today. Seems like the time of winter I enjoy most, vårvintern, is arriving and I love how the snow reflects the light.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I have discussed our vacation with DH. We will book with the travel agent on Monday. It will be Seychelles plus Dubai in January next year.    

Regarding the conferences I might even have three options: 
LA, London or Toronto. 
I work with transfusion and platelets and coagulation. The first two are transfusion and the one in Toronto is platelets and coagulation. The one in LA has a lot of practical sessions for nurses and such which are not of interest to me since I only work with research. The one in London is more research oriented but I only work with platelets and there were lots of sessions within other research areas of transfusion which I am not interested in. The content often reflects the interest of the organisers and the one in London takes place at different locations in Europe every second year. This year there were few sessions with platelets.

The one in Toronto on the other hand might be too difficult for me since there are lots of people working with platelets and how they signal which is at a more detailed level than I work on.

So difficult to decide since none of them seem perfect. That is why I will probably let the location decide more than the content of the conference.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, congrats on the vacation destinations!


Serva, yes it's nice with the reflecting light now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  
Interesting to hear about your work and travelplans Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Hope you have a good working week Ellie. I have a lot to do both today and tomorrow, so that I can enjoy being in Paris again at the end of the week.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks yes the weekend was great  -Paris is something to look forward too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, I looked at the local Longchamp store and they had the Le Pliage Cuir in burgundy and black. They are really nice in soft leather


----------



## Nahreen

I went past two weeks ago but I just looked through the windows because I was meeting DH in town. I will go and have a proper look in the store.


----------



## Elliespurse

^They called it the "vikbar" Longchamp in leather.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen. About 2hrs to midnight and I haven't packed my bag yet for tomorrow's trip. Fortunately it's just 2 nights so will not take long to decide what to wear. I will probably take only ivory white clothes, 2 thin silk cashmere polos &long jacket. So tired of black outfits. Just a small cabin trolley and a B35. I will put my ivory Chanel bag in the trolley for my trip to Chanel.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

Serva - Have a nice time in Paris!


----------



## Mediana

*Serva* Have a nice time in Paris, hopefully the weather is better this time around. 

I'm heading for London tomorrow and low and behold, I'll do something I've never done before. Visit the Tower of London 

Also, off course my favourite restaurant Roka.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva, I hope you have a great time in Paris.

Med, I wish you a lovely time in London. Afternoon tea is a favourite.


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you are all fine ladies.

I had this furry visitor yesterday morning.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva , I hope you have fun in Paris.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, cute kitty Blueberry


----------



## Serva1

Evening and greetings from Paris &#128516; Thank you Ellie, Med, Nahreen & BlueB I have had a fun day. Great weather, sunshine and nice shopping too. I have a rendevouz tomorrow at Chanel and another at H followed by an appointment at a hair Salon that I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> *Serva* Have a nice time in Paris, hopefully the weather is better this time around.
> 
> I'm heading for London tomorrow and low and behold, I'll do something I've never done before. Visit the Tower of London
> 
> Also, off course my favourite restaurant Roka.




Hope you have a good time in Ldn too &#128516; I've never been to the Tower but it has had some famous historic inhabitants. The view is probably spectacular if you get to climb the stairs.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Evening and greetings from Paris &#55357;&#56836; Thank you Ellie, Med, Nahreen & BlueB I have had a fun day. Great weather, sunshine and nice shopping too. I have a rendevouz tomorrow at Chanel and another at H followed by an appointment at a hair Salon that I'm really looking forward to.



Serva, are you going to Chanel on Rue de Cambon? Is so, would it be possible for you ta ask how long it would take to get a Classic Jumbo Flap fixed. I have a stitch coming loose on the strap and if I don't fix it the whole strap will be in two pieces. Its really only two stitches, so not sure its really worth leaving it there, perhaps a regular seamstress would be enough. I'm not looking for a spa visit.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Serva, are you going to Chanel on Rue de Cambon? Is so, would it be possible for you ta ask how long it would take to get a Classic Jumbo Flap fixed. I have a stitch coming loose on the strap and if I don't fix it the whole strap will be in two pieces. Its really only two stitches, so not sure its really worth leaving it there, perhaps a regular seamstress would be enough. I'm not looking for a spa visit.




Hi Med, I'm sorry I missed your reply. I will email my SA and she will be happy to answer your question, even if she doesn't work with the bags. Also, I might be able to walk by the store tomorrow before I take the cab to the airport. C'est pas de problème &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516; Paris has been great and I visited the LP shop today. I got a personal tour and fell in love with a cashmere coat. It was on sale but since I already have bought enough to fit my cabin trolley and I really want the perfect Chanel jacket first, I decided to leave the LP for another time. It's a classic design and it will be available later. I found a lizzard KDT at H today. It is in bougainvillier, just like the agenda in the pic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

Serva - That's nice with the LP shop and I love the pic with your new item!  Congrats!!

The LP catalogs are very nice and I still gets them in the mail.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, the LP elegance is very refined and no screaming logos. They combine cashmere with fur in some pieces and it's all about the cut and the materials. They had suede shoes and I've never felt that kind of quality, Tod's is nothing in comparison to LP. I also looked at a cabin trolley in light grey suede. The nicest bag I've ever seen ( I don't like the H trolleys) but I could not buy it unless I travel with a private jet &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Gorgeous Kdt Serva. We have now booked part of out trip to the Seychelles. The flight is not available yet but the hotels are booked on the Seychelles. We also have to book the hotel in Dubai but prices for next year are not available yet. We will go to Denis Private Island for 3 nights and stay at Le Repaire on La Digue for 5 nights. There will be turtle hatching period when we are at Denis and that is why we want to go there. There is only one hotel and it is very expensive as is the plane to go out there.


----------



## Serva1

Great plans Nahreen &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Serva, are you going to Chanel on Rue de Cambon? Is so, would it be possible for you ta ask how long it would take to get a Classic Jumbo Flap fixed. I have a stitch coming loose on the strap and if I don't fix it the whole strap will be in two pieces. Its really only two stitches, so not sure its really worth leaving it there, perhaps a regular seamstress would be enough. I'm not looking for a spa visit.




About the repairwork for your Chanel bag; they ship the bags outside Paris and it takes 2-3 weeks ( even if only 2 stitches) .You can leave the bag for repair if you visit Paris and it can be shipped after repairwork to a Chanel boutique for example in Ldn. I imagine it could also be left in the Ldn store but you might want to investigate that possibility. I think it's nice that the bag can be shipped to another country.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Finally weekend. I took today off but need to do some work tomorrow.


----------



## Mediana

*Serva* Thanks so much. l'll leave it in Paris then. I still have to go there to have two watches serviced, so it will work out fine.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. Gorgeous Kdt Serva. We have now booked part of out trip to the Seychelles. The flight is not available yet but the hotels are booked on the Seychelles. We also have to book the hotel in Dubai but prices for next year are not available yet. We will go to Denis Private Island for 3 nights and stay at Le Repaire on La Digue for 5 nights. There will be turtle hatching period when we are at Denis and that is why we want to go there. There is only one hotel and it is very expensive as is the plane to go out there.



I take it you liked Seychelles then  I'm thinking Zanzibar next year, but not sure yet. Hopefully will be able to sail in the Caribbean for two weeks during Christmas. 

Also, do you have any hotel and restaurant tips in Amsterdam?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I take it you liked Seychelles then  I'm thinking Zanzibar next year, but not sure yet. Hopefully will be able to sail in the Caribbean for two weeks during Christmas.
> 
> Also, do you have any hotel and restaurant tips in Amsterdam?



Yes we did. It is a good location and beautiful beaches. The Pacific was great too but the trip there really long. One needs to stay away longer if going to Cook Islands and such. 

We stayed in Zanzibar 4 years ago after our safari in Tanzania. It was nice but DH and I have other places we like better. If you are only going for a beach vacation I recomend you to go elsewhere. They have malaria mosquitos and stingrays. I love snorkling but it was a two hour boat ride to get to the best snorkling.

In Amsterdam I stayed at the okura. It is a 5 Star hotel with Michelin restaurants including one Japanese. I did not go to the restaurants but had room service and it was excellent food. It is Japanese styled so you can get noodles for breakfast.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> *Serva* Thanks so much. l'll leave it in Paris then. I still have to go there to have two watches serviced, so it will work out fine.




Good that you can leave your bag in Paris.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, feels great to be home even if I do love Paris.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Hope you all have a nice Valentines day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, yes it's nice weather today too


----------



## Blueberry12

NS has 70 % sale now.

Not so much left , but I found this wallet.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on your sale find!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats BlueB, nice price &#128516; I bought a pair of Céline skates yesterday on my way home. I got -40%.


----------



## Serva1

Wishing everyone a nice Valentine's Day &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Valentines!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Elliespurse & Serva.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Congrats BlueB, nice price &#128516; I bought a pair of Céline skates yesterday on my way home. I got -40%.



Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats!




Thank you BlueB &#128516;


----------



## misstrine85

Anyone awake?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

misstrine, I'm sorry about the Copenhagen news.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

I just read the news. So sorry about the terrorist attacks on innocent people. Denmark is such a peaceful country and this kind of violence without a face, as I feel that terrorists are, because it's all about some twisted ideology, is awful.


----------



## misstrine85

It looks like the police got him - assumimg it's the same person. 

The first shopting happened 500 metres from where I live, and the second was even closer than that to where I work. 

It is really scary.


----------



## Serva1

misstrine85 said:


> It looks like the police got him - assumimg it's the same person.
> 
> The first shopting happened 500 metres from where I live, and the second was even closer than that to where I work.
> 
> It is really scary.




How scary, Misstrine, my sympathies are with you and the Danish people. I returned from Paris 2 days ago and the French people and Paris is still affected by the terrorist attacks. A lot of related subjects on TV etc. This type of crime is so difficult to deal with. Anyone can be targeted and I really hope the police got the right guy.


----------



## Nahreen

That artist Vilks is a stupid ***. Expressing ones thoughts yes but not by mocking someones religion.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon.


----------



## Blueberry12

Horrible.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, our Miele freezer fridge broke down after 3 yrs of use and of course the freezer was packed with food. Fortunately I have been able to store some on the balcony. Going to Gigantti tomorrow morning to buy a new one. Usually Miele has been a good quality brand and their kitchen appliances have held up well. I emptied the wine cooler and adjusted the temperature to 5 degrees so that I can keep food in the  wine cabinet instead.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Evening, our Miele freezer fridge broke down after 3 yrs of use and of course the freezer was packed with food. Fortunately I have been able to store some on the balcony. Going to Gigantti tomorrow morning to buy a new one. Usually Miele has been a good quality brand and their kitchen appliances have held up well. I emptied the wine cooler and adjusted the temperature to 5 degrees so that I can keep food in the  wine cabinet instead.



Well, good that you have a wine cooler at least. I remember a couple of years ago when our refrigerator broke down on the 23d of December. When all the Christmas food had been bought and it was packed to capacity. The on call service didn't think a broken refrigerator was an emergency enough to come out and fix it (I live in a rental) and told me to wait until the regular supervisor where back. Had to wait until the holidays were over until he could order me another one.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

Serva, sorry about the fridge.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Well, good that you have a wine cooler at least. I remember a couple of years ago when our refrigerator broke down on the 23d of December. When all the Christmas food had been bought and it was packed to capacity. The on call service didn't think a broken refrigerator was an emergency enough to come out and fix it (I live in a rental) and told me to wait until the regular supervisor where back. Had to wait until the holidays were over until he could order me another one.




Sorry to hear about your experience Med, at Christmas time it must have been a nightmare. The only thing I care about is that I get my morning latte...and I manage. Brought my DBF sushi for lunch today, so he is happy. We get the new fridge/freezer on Fri. I wanted a new Miele, despite everything, but Gigantti didn't have it and I had to take the best one available. I love good kitchen appliences, because if they are not integrated with the cabinets, they are such an important part of the decoration. They will open a new store in May so if I still want the Miele I will put this one in an other apartment.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Serva, sorry about the fridge.




Thank you Ellie, yes first time this happened to me. Just happy it's winter. I keep my coffeybeans on the balcony&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes, it's better in the winter.

Btw, I think quote notifications are down for maintenance now. I can't see quotes in the profile.


----------



## Serva1

Good to know Ellie, thx. I really like the end of winter, even if it can be cold at times. The sun was so lovely today and I felt like carrying my deep orange B35 today, combined with an orange cashmere sweater and light grey jeans. It is a summer bag for me but today was exceptionally sunny and wearing orange gives a lot of energy.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes sunny days now are really nice


----------



## misstrine85

Just came home from, I don't know what to call it, a peacedemonstration? It was where the first attack was in Copenhagen, and we were around 40.000 people there. It was just amazing. So much love despite different religions &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

misstrine, it's great to show solidarity and support.


----------



## misstrine85

Source: Mark Knudsen/Monsun


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.

misstrine, thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely pic Misstriin and such a good cause. If people are going to change the world they better unite. I usually follow a rule that I don´t talk about money, politics or religion with people I don´t know, just to keep the conversation polite. I might add raising a family (children), because I have experienced that parents can have really different methods and principles when it comes to raising their children and I am more strict in many ways, even if I don´t have any kids and have never felt the desire (despite other people´s suggestions) to have children. I just participate in educating my nieces.


----------



## Serva1

There will be a CS meeting on 20th of March in Stockholm if anyone has time to participate. You can pm Nahreen or me


----------



## Serva1

I´m still very emotional about the pic and the Copenhagen attack. Even if it was a completely different kind of situation, I think of the awful Breivik and the chock and sorrow in Norway. I hate violence and have never understood how someone can justify taking someone else´s life. If they commit suicide it can be in some cases acceptable to me, but murdering another person, maybe it´s naive to think like this, but how can anyone ever justify that he can do something like that? Especially with a religious background, it´s like playing God...


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> There will be a CS meeting on 20th of March in Stockholm if anyone has time to participate. You can pm Nahreen or me



I would love to come but I'm leaving for Athens on that same day


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> There will be a CS meeting on 20th of March in Stockholm if anyone has time to participate. You can pm Nahreen or me




This would be so FUN!!!! 

You can count me in, of course barring any strange illnesses 
or other emergencies...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> I´m still very emotional about the pic and the Copenhagen attack. Even if it was a completely different kind of situation, I think of the awful Breivik and the chock and sorrow in Norway. I hate violence and have never understood how someone can justify taking someone else´s life. If they commit suicide it can be in some cases acceptable to me, but murdering another person, maybe it´s naive to think like this, but how can anyone ever justify that he can do something like that? Especially with a religious background, it´s like playing God...




I come from the USA I have seen Pious people my whole life 

Though I am an atheist, I understand why some people turn to Religion 
However, it is when Religion is twisted and used for power
that it becomes dangerous 
Just as it is used in the USA and in the Middle East and North Africa 

The Muslim Terrorists are NO different than the Gangs we have in 
America 
They feel hopeless Hopelessness can be a powerful thing. 

Also It does not help that the USA and Britain have been meddling 
in the Muslim Countries for decades and 
screwing a LOT of things up. 
The USA and Britain weaponized Islam by taking the most conservative 
Muslims Wahhabi's  and having them spread their brand of Islam 

The USA did this to beat Russia in the Cold War 
It worked of course BUT. NOW, we have this Hardline brand of Islam, Wahhabism
spread to many other countries. If you look at many of the Muslim countries 
prior to the 1980's they were pretty much progressing at the same pace as
Europe and America 

http://foreignpolicy.com/slideshow/once-upon-a-time-in-egypt/

http://englishrussia.com/2011/07/21/the-afghanistan-of-the-50s-60s/

and don't even get me started on Iran. 
The USA really did a number there. and that was a VERY Secular 
Country back in the 1950's.. Until we overthrew their Leader 
and installed one that was friendly to the USA.. 



The thing to recognize is that the people who do this are 
NOT TRUE Muslims. 
They have NOT read the Koran. They are acting out of somebody 
else's twisted version of the Koran NOT what they actually read in the 
Koran. 
I have read the Koran and the Bible.. 

I study Politics and Mid East/ North African Foreign Policy. 

I actually threw a few things in here to try to make it as short as possible. 
But, still touch on the few major issues that are creating this 
mess


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;

I'm booking my flight today for the CS meeting. Hope we get nice weather &#128526;


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for your input JustagUrl, such a serious subject. Hope you can participate, will pm you later this week &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I would love to come but I'm leaving for Athens on that same day




Perhaps you can make it another time Med &#128516; I know you travel a lot.


----------



## Serva1

Evening &#128516;
Got the baginserts for my Bs and pochettes for H scarfs from Maitai today. I'm very happy with the quality and craftmanship, also the design and the feeling of linen is wonderful. The bags are still very lightweight. The boxes had a scent of lavender when I opened them so it was obvious that they had been shipped from Provence. I got a small surprise when I found 2 beautiful lavender sackets that were a gift to me &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, congrats on your new items and they sounds really lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  Yes, money well spent and will keep my bags in good condition.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Evening &#128516;
> Got the baginserts for my Bs and pochettes for H scarfs from Maitai today. I'm very happy with the quality and craftmanship, also the design and the feeling of linen is wonderful. The bags are still very lightweight. The boxes had a scent of lavender when I opened them so it was obvious that they had been shipped from Provence. I got a small surprise when I found 2 beautiful lavender sackets that were a gift to me &#128516;





Congratulations on your new items 

I hope to see photos of these..  

I LOVE Lavender from Provence I order it by the Kilo 

I had a &#65505;5,000 Shirin Guild 3 Piece Cashmere set eaten by Moths
I was devastated Those critters only eat my BEST Cashmere 
That is the only bad thing about living in such an old apartment. 
So, Now, I buy Lavender by the Kilo, to make little sachets for my walk in 

It has helped a LOT.


----------



## JustAgUrL

I am so excited about the Meet Up. 

I am already planning my outfit  

Today it is picking the watch NOT an easy task. 
I will change my mind a 100 times by then I am sure.. 

The shoes will prove even harder. as will the handbag 

Clothing is always easy.. I wear black 

I don't usually plan this far in advance, But, I am home sick with 
a horrible cold/flu. 
stuck in bed so, I am bored.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Congratulations on your new items
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to see photos of these..
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Lavender from Provence I order it by the Kilo
> 
> 
> 
> I had a &#65505;5,000 Shirin Guild 3 Piece Cashmere set eaten by Moths
> 
> I was devastated Those critters only eat my BEST Cashmere
> 
> That is the only bad thing about living in such an old apartment.
> 
> So, Now, I buy Lavender by the Kilo, to make little sachets for my walk in
> 
> 
> 
> It has helped a LOT.




I'm still not in bed, because I called my Mom that her K32 baginsert has arrived and she responded that she has fallen and hurt her hand so I'm at the hospital. Everything is ok but I'm going to be very tired tomorrow...

So sorry to hear about your 3 piece cashmere set, JustAgUrL. I never had any critters eat my cashmere but when I was dogwatching my brother's lovely dobermann and left him alone for 30 mins, the dog took my favourite cashmere sweater and bit a big hole in the back ( obviously missing me?). 

Will post pics when I have recovered from this hospital visit. Still here and it's almost 2.30 am &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> I am so excited about the Meet Up.
> 
> 
> 
> I am already planning my outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Today it is picking the watch NOT an easy task.
> 
> I will change my mind a 100 times by then I am sure..
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes will prove even harder. as will the handbag
> 
> 
> 
> Clothing is always easy.. I wear black
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually plan this far in advance, But, I am home sick with
> 
> a horrible cold/flu.
> 
> stuck in bed so, I am bored.




Yes, it's going to be nice with the CS meeting &#128516; I will probably take my new orange bag even though I love my little barenia B25, but it's not a travelling bag so I have to take a B35.


----------



## Serva1

Hope you recover from the flu JaG &#128516;


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> I'm still not in bed, because I called my Mom that her K32 baginsert has arrived and she responded that she has fallen and hurt her hand so I'm at the hospital. Everything is ok but I'm going to be very tired tomorrow...
> 
> So sorry to hear about your 3 piece cashmere set, JustAgUrL. I never had any critters eat my cashmere but when I was dogwatching my brother's lovely dobermann and left him alone for 30 mins, the dog took my favourite cashmere sweater and bit a big hole in the back ( obviously missing me?).
> 
> Will post pics when I have recovered from this hospital visit. Still here and it's almost 2.30 am &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;




are you in Oslo? 

I have been to the Emergency Department in Oslo, 
and that can take a LONG time 

I hope your mom will be OK I wish for her speedy recovery 

I HATE Hospital ER's it always takes a long time


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Yes, it's going to be nice with the CS meeting &#128516; I will probably take my new orange bag even though I love my little barenia B25, but it's not a travelling bag so I have to take a B35.



Ohh I would KILL for an Orange Birkin 

I don't have a Birkin YET.. I do have a Kelly Watch  

I am going to order a Double Tour Orange strap for it 
I LOVE Orange It is one of my favorite colors 
My husband is Dutch.. so we all favor Orange around here 

I am thinking of buying a Chanel Tote 
I just sold my black Chanel Tote last spring. so, I could 
buy my LV Speedy B and get some facial injections LOL.. 

I have been on an LV buying spree 
BUT Now, I am looking into Chanel again 
and also starting to look into a Hermes Kelly 

I was in the NK Boutique and they had one a few years back 
for 25.000 
I am so MAD at myself. I should have bought it. 

So, I think I am going to sell a bunch of my bags and save 
up to buy a Kelly 
Though, I also LOVE the Kelly bags from the 50's and 60's

I think it is so amazing that there is a handbag that is that old, that is still being sold So, I MIGHT buy a Vintage Kelly 


I REALY want a Birkin But, I would have to get a job to dive into that 
purchase LOL . 
Hopefully this year, I will get a job.. 

I have been a stay at home mom for so long 
It is getting boring my daughter is now 16.. so, I need to work again 
My husband makes good money But, if I was working, 
we would be in GREAT shape 
I would be able to buy a Birkin and then some


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Hope you recover from the flu JaG &#128516;




Thank you  I feel like death  

This thing just will not go away. UUgghh 
I have been sick for 2 weeks. and no sign of it letting up 
Hopefully, next week, I will be better. 

Thank you again


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> are you in Oslo?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to the Emergency Department in Oslo,
> 
> and that can take a LONG time
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your mom will be OK I wish for her speedy recovery
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE Hospital ER's it always takes a long time




I'm in Helsinki and the private hospital we usually go to closed at 22.00 so we are stuck here at the hospital ER. My B30 feels a bit off place &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohh I would KILL for an Orange Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a Birkin YET.. I do have a Kelly Watch
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to order a Double Tour Orange strap for it
> 
> I LOVE Orange It is one of my favorite colors
> 
> My husband is Dutch.. so we all favor Orange around here
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying a Chanel Tote
> 
> I just sold my black Chanel Tote last spring. so, I could
> 
> buy my LV Speedy B and get some facial injections LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on an LV buying spree
> 
> BUT Now, I am looking into Chanel again
> 
> and also starting to look into a Hermes Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the NK Boutique and they had one a few years back
> 
> for 25.000
> 
> I am so MAD at myself. I should have bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I think I am going to sell a bunch of my bags and save
> 
> up to buy a Kelly
> 
> Though, I also LOVE the Kelly bags from the 50's and 60's
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is so amazing that there is a handbag that is that old, that is still being sold So, I MIGHT buy a Vintage Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALY want a Birkin But, I would have to get a job to dive into that
> 
> purchase LOL .
> 
> Hopefully this year, I will get a job..
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a stay at home mom for so long
> 
> It is getting boring my daughter is now 16.. so, I need to work again
> 
> My husband makes good money But, if I was working,
> 
> we would be in GREAT shape
> 
> I would be able to buy a Birkin and then some




If you really wish for something I believe you get it. I buy my own bags and even if I would enjoy it if my DBF would buy me a classic Kelly ( preferably a black box sellier with guilloch hw) I also like the fact that what I wish I get myself. A good vintage Kelly could be interesting. I have only looked at pics, never examined a vintage H bag close up, but some ladies here at tPF have made amazing finds. I'm not ready to buy anything online but an auction could be a nice opportunity


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> I'm in Helsinki and the private hospital we usually go to closed at 22.00 so we are stuck here at the hospital ER. My B30 feels a bit off place &#128516;
> View attachment 2900456




Ahhh You are Finish?? 

Ohh my god I LOVE your bag 

a Black Birkin is NEVER out of place.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> If you really wish for something I believe you get it. I buy my own bags and even if I would enjoy it if my DBF would buy me a classic Kelly ( preferably a black box sellier with guilloch hw) I also like the fact that what I wish I get myself. A good vintage Kelly could be interesting. I have only looked at pics, never examined a vintage H bag close up, but some ladies here at tPF have made amazing finds. I'm not ready to buy anything online but an auction could be a nice opportunity




I know exactly what you mean 
I have been in a position of having my own money. 

But being married and what I go through with my husbands 
Career. I make a LOT of sacrifice for my husbands career.. 
so, I always look at his money as being my money as well 

and if it were reversed, and I was the one making all the money, 
I would feel the exact same way.  

It is funny coming from the USA where women stay home 
when they have kids it was quite a shock to me that 
women in Scandinavia don't stay home 

When I moved here my daughter was 8 
so, I wanted to stay home and be here for her 
I am GLAD I did. we are very close. 
I see a world of difference with her and other girls her age. 
So, I think I made the right call 
BUT it will be difficult to get back into working again. 

I am hoping to get a job in retail here at Louis Vuitton 
or Prada 
That is the work I know best 
I worked  at Nordstrom in Seattle 
also, a Jewelry Store like Tiffany & Co. 
and at BCBG Max Azria .. as a manager
and at Bally Of Switzerland as a manager. 
So, this is the area I know best High End Retail 

IN the USA High End Retail offers much more personal service 
So, I hope that I can get into one of the stores here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

Serva, I'm sorry about your mom and I hope she will be ok.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Serva, I'm sorry about your mom and I hope she will be ok.




Thank you Ellie &#10084;&#65039; I got everything organized today with Mum's insurance and surgery. I had tough negotiations with the insurance company about the operation scedule but my line held up in the end and I got the best possible care for her. She is already much calmer but the accident took her by surprise and she was a little weak and even disoriented. I'm very proud of her, she looks much younger and is very social and outgoing, goes to gym and is very athletic, loves her powerwalks, pilates and swimming. Now when she knows she is in good hands and everything will be fine in the end, she is ok.

I spent the entire day making phonecalls, visiting a private hospital, did the paperwork and talked to several people about the forthcoming operation on Tue. There are 2 skillful handsurgeons in Finland and I managed to get her on both operating tables. If something goes wrong I have a plan B.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> I know exactly what you mean
> 
> I have been in a position of having my own money.
> 
> 
> 
> But being married and what I go through with my husbands
> 
> Career. I make a LOT of sacrifice for my husbands career..
> 
> so, I always look at his money as being my money as well
> 
> 
> 
> and if it were reversed, and I was the one making all the money,
> 
> I would feel the exact same way.
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny coming from the USA where women stay home
> 
> when they have kids it was quite a shock to me that
> 
> women in Scandinavia don't stay home
> 
> 
> 
> When I moved here my daughter was 8
> 
> so, I wanted to stay home and be here for her
> 
> I am GLAD I did. we are very close.
> 
> I see a world of difference with her and other girls her age.
> 
> So, I think I made the right call
> 
> BUT it will be difficult to get back into working again.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to get a job in retail here at Louis Vuitton
> 
> or Prada
> 
> That is the work I know best
> 
> I worked  at Nordstrom in Seattle
> 
> also, a Jewelry Store like Tiffany & Co.
> 
> and at BCBG Max Azria .. as a manager
> 
> and at Bally Of Switzerland as a manager.
> 
> So, this is the area I know best High End Retail
> 
> 
> 
> IN the USA High End Retail offers much more personal service
> 
> So, I hope that I can get into one of the stores here.




How interesting JaG that you have had both a working career and been at home for your dear daughter. I agree that the High End Retail offers more personal service in the US. In Sweden the SAs are usually more customer oriented than in Finland, has probably something to do with the Finns being more shy and quiet as people ( I belong to the Swedish speaking minority, so we are an exception &#128516.

A friend of mine works for LV in Sydney. I also know a lot of the SAs in Finland and LV doesn't have commission and all the SAs are very polite here and friendly. They have a good team, but in Sydney the SAs are more competitive and some kind of tension exists in the team. I don't know if it's usual when you work for High End Retail, but as a manager you might have your own experiences and views. 

I think you have done a great job being home with your daughter. We had a nanny and my Mom stayed home until I was 8. Then she felt it was enough, we had the same nanny for 10 years, and I think we Scandinavian women have a strong need of independence, comes with education and not having a conservative religion etc.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Ahhh You are Finish??
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh my god I LOVE your bag
> 
> 
> 
> a Black Birkin is NEVER out of place.




Thank you JaG, it was not a good pic but showed how misplaced the bag was in that simple enviroment. Today I carried another B in a more luxurious private hospital with small comfy sitting groups, no queues or waiting, just very polite people and free beverages and snacks everywhere &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva, I'm glad you could arrange everything today.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Serva, I'm glad you could arrange everything today.




&#10084;&#65039; The lioness in me came out and since I'm used to managing things and tough negotiations. I got it my way &#128516;&#128516;the chief physician called me twice in person from his private phone, after I got the wheels in motion&#128516;&#128516; Now I will take a bath and go to bed, because I slept only 3 hrs last night &#128564;


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. The first signs of spring are here. My snowdrops are blooming and I can see the krokusar coming.

Serva: Sorry to hear about your mum. I hope she has her surgery soon.

JustAgUrl: Hope you recover soon from your flu. It is that time of the year now with lost of people suffering from it. 

Also looking forward to seeing you and Serva in STH on the 20th. I will pick up my mugs at Hermes at the same time. You are in for a treat regarding orange. I will bring my orange K. Have not decided on outfit yet. I hate to feel cold so it depends on the weather but most likely a cashmere jumper since it is both thin and warm. Some nice scarf.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's nice with spring signs!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> How interesting JaG that you have had both a working career and been at home for your dear daughter. I agree that the High End Retail offers more personal service in the US. In Sweden the SAs are usually more customer oriented than in Finland, has probably something to do with the Finns being more shy and quiet as people ( I belong to the Swedish speaking minority, so we are an exception &#128516.
> 
> A friend of mine works for LV in Sydney. I also know a lot of the SAs in Finland and LV doesn't have commission and all the SAs are very polite here and friendly. They have a good team, but in Sydney the SAs are more competitive and some kind of tension exists in the team. I don't know if it's usual when you work for High End Retail, but as a manager you might have your own experiences and views.
> 
> I think you have done a great job being home with your daughter. We had a nanny and my Mom stayed home until I was 8. Then she felt it was enough, we had the same nanny for 10 years, and I think we Scandinavian women have a strong need of independence, comes with education and not having a conservative religion etc.





I hope your mom is doing better today That is great that you got her in to see the best Doctors. 
 I hope you keep us updated.


Yeah, I must admit, I went through much culture shock when I moved to Sweden

My husband and I clashed a bit on my staying home 
He has a great career, and makes enough for us to live very comfortably. 
He didn't understand how I could stay home  
In the USA, when a man has a High Power Career, that is normal 
for the wife to stay home, so she can be more available so, they can have time 
together. 
If I also had worked, it would have been more difficult 
He lives in Norway and is a CEO for a TV Production Company.. and has also Produced a lot of TV in Norway as the Executive Producer 
So, he would spend a lot of time on Location  and of course in Norway during the week, and home only on weekends 
and being my daughter was just new in a strange country, I wanted to be here for her as much as I could 

Now, she is getting older, and growing up. So, I have to get a job, so I don't 
end up a mess when she moves out. The Empty Nest Syndrome  

I LOVE how in Sweden, people in retail don't work on Commission.
IN the USA, it is much longer hours and working on Commission is a bit
dog eat dog It can be very competitive, though, I have never been one to 
be back stabbing or compete with my fellow co-workers. In my opinion, that is bad for business, people become too aggressive, pushy and almost rude. 


I about LOST IT, when you said that Fins are more shy than Swedes 
I have found it to be the opposite. 
Of course coming from America, everybody seems shy to me.. 

You are correct, in that women in Scandinavia are more independent 
than American women. I had not thought about why, But, I suspect you are correct that it is due to conservative religion. Thankfully, things are changing there.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. The first signs of spring are here. My snowdrops are blooming and I can see the krokusar coming.
> 
> Serva: Sorry to hear about your mum. I hope she has her surgery soon.
> 
> JustAgUrl: Hope you recover soon from your flu. It is that time of the year now with lost of people suffering from it.
> 
> Also looking forward to seeing you and Serva in STH on the 20th. I will pick up my mugs at Hermes at the same time. You are in for a treat regarding orange. I will bring my orange K. Have not decided on outfit yet. I hate to feel cold so it depends on the weather but most likely a cashmere jumper since it is both thin and warm. Some nice scarf.




Thank you!! It feels like it is going on forever  

I too am excited to see you all. 

It is always hard to dress in Sweden. I have many warm coats, 
but, I get too warm when I walk into a store, they always have the heat 
turned up so high... 
So, now, I try to wear just a lot of layers, like a silk tank 
then a cashmere cardigan, and then a cashmere blazer 
That seems to work the best for me. 
Part of it is that the winters are become so mild in the last few years.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; I finally get the new fridge/freezer today. I hope the delivery service will call me 1 hr before they arrive so that I can get home on time. It's amazing how well we have been coping with the fact that we have been without a fridge for a week. Naturally it helps to be able to keep the milk on the balcony in wintertime. The only thing I need is my morning latte &#128525;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, finally a new fridge!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. The first signs of spring are here. My snowdrops are blooming and I can see the krokusar coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Serva: Sorry to hear about your mum. I hope she has her surgery soon.
> 
> 
> 
> JustAgUrl: Hope you recover soon from your flu. It is that time of the year now with lost of people suffering from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking forward to seeing you and Serva in STH on the 20th. I will pick up my mugs at Hermes at the same time. You are in for a treat regarding orange. I will bring my orange K. Have not decided on outfit yet. I hate to feel cold so it depends on the weather but most likely a cashmere jumper since it is both thin and warm. Some nice scarf.




How lovely that your snowdrops are already blooming, Nahreen. I like them so much. We have some at the countryhouse but I have not had time to go there for a couple of weeks due to travelling, work & Mom. 

Thank you Nahreen, Mom is doing well and I gave her my black fox/ lamb fur coat with cashmere knit lining, because it's warm and comfy and has wider sleeves so she can fit her plastered hand easily through it. She looks lovely wearing it and she likes it very much, especially since I managed to avoid her question about the price &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;

I'm really looking forward to the CS meeting too and there will definitely be a lot of orange on display&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; I will also be wearing a cashmere scarf or a cashmere jumper, probably combined with a white cashmere coat. I hope it will be sunny or more springlike weather. Rain would be a definite no no.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> I hope your mom is doing better today That is great that you got her in to see the best Doctors.
> 
> I hope you keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I must admit, I went through much culture shock when I moved to Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I clashed a bit on my staying home
> 
> He has a great career, and makes enough for us to live very comfortably.
> 
> He didn't understand how I could stay home
> 
> In the USA, when a man has a High Power Career, that is normal
> 
> for the wife to stay home, so she can be more available so, they can have time
> 
> together.
> 
> If I also had worked, it would have been more difficult
> 
> He lives in Norway and is a CEO for a TV Production Company.. and has also Produced a lot of TV in Norway as the Executive Producer
> 
> So, he would spend a lot of time on Location  and of course in Norway during the week, and home only on weekends
> 
> and being my daughter was just new in a strange country, I wanted to be here for her as much as I could
> 
> 
> 
> Now, she is getting older, and growing up. So, I have to get a job, so I don't
> 
> end up a mess when she moves out. The Empty Nest Syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE how in Sweden, people in retail don't work on Commission.
> 
> IN the USA, it is much longer hours and working on Commission is a bit
> 
> dog eat dog It can be very competitive, though, I have never been one to
> 
> be back stabbing or compete with my fellow co-workers. In my opinion, that is bad for business, people become too aggressive, pushy and almost rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I about LOST IT, when you said that Fins are more shy than Swedes
> 
> I have found it to be the opposite.
> 
> Of course coming from America, everybody seems shy to me..
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, in that women in Scandinavia are more independent
> 
> than American women. I had not thought about why, But, I suspect you are correct that it is due to conservative religion. Thankfully, things are changing there.




Thank you JaG, hope you don't mind me using a shorter "nickname" for you. After spending some time in NY I had a "cultural shock" too and since I had been speaking mostly English and a little Swedish and Russian, it was funny that when returning back home I spoke Finnish with an accent and had problems finding the words, despite the fact that I'm bilingual!!!&#128515;

Even with a job in future I think it's difficult to avoid the "empty nest syndrome" completely, because you sound like a good mother with a close relationship to your daughter. My BFF just had her son (18 yrs) moving from home due to studies and it was difficult for her to let him become independent, take care of his own food etc.

I will never go through that but probably something like my Mom (because we are very similar when it comes to work) after she retired, even with a large social network and activities, it had a big impact on her and she lost some weight and maybe felt a little depressed. Work is such a huge part of my life and especially if you love your profession and like your collegues, it's natural to miss it.


----------



## Nahreen

I love my job. I enjoy my free time and sometimes I would like some more of it but being home all the time is not for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I love my job. I enjoy my free time and sometimes I would like some more of it but being home all the time is not for me.




My words exactly &#128516; I love my home and the countryhouse especially, but I need my work because I enjoy the challenges and the problems I solve every day.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening




Evening Ellie &#128516; Do you have any plans for the weekend? I'm working tomorrow and on Sunday too for a couple of hours, after which I will have my Mom as a houseguest for a couple of days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, no plans just a lazy weekend


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Will have tacos tonight. Tomorrow I'll go and order the fabrics and cushions for my two sofas.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, no plans just a lazy weekend




Sounds good Ellie, I'm dreaming of a lazy weekend &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all. Will have tacos tonight. Tomorrow I'll go and order the fabrics and cushions for my two sofas.




Food...we got the fridge/freezer today but I was too tired to go shopping. I will fill the fridge with good healthy food tomorrow.

Great you made the fabric decisions, Nahreen. I'm not changing anything at home but the work with the big guesthouse at the countryside will continue


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Food...we got the fridge/freezer today but I was too tired to go shopping. I will fill the fridge with good healthy food tomorrow.
> 
> Great you made the fabric decisions, Nahreen. I'm not changing anything at home but the work with the big guesthouse at the countryside will continue



I made the fabrics decision in beginning of January and they were going to send me a price which I have been waiting for but they forgot to send. After reminding them I got it.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I made the fabrics decision in beginning of January and they were going to send me a price which I have been waiting for but they forgot to send. After reminding them I got it.




Glad you got the offer, but strange that the customer has to be so active in order to buy goods. I hope they deliver on time and that the work is well executed.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;

I'm already starting to plan my visit to STH and where to shop. Will go to ST to buy a surprise present (canvas bag) for a friend and look at the fabrics. Naturally I want to go to HNK and NS too. I have bought the flight tickets so everything is ready for the CS meeting.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with the planning


----------



## Serva1

The fridge/ freezer didn't come with a user's manual in Swe, Fin or even Eng so I read the German and Spanish version. Really frustrating!!! Even if it's an appliance I should be able to use without a manual, I'm such a perfectionist that I always want to check the instructions for details. 

I'm already anoyed about the fact that I didn't get a Miele. My DBF is pleased with the Bosch....I just chose the best one they had at Gigantti and after work when I came home he commented that it was the model he would have bought too. It's nice our tastes are the same, but I wonder how an older lady without language skills and internet would manage in this situation. Never had this problem with Miele.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's nice with the planning




Yes, it's a while since I was in STH (12th of Jan) and it's nice to go after a month when the weather will be more springlike.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm surprised it didn't come with a Finnish manual, I guess it was meant for the German market because of the EU regulations (native language manual for the market where it's sold).


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Thank you JaG, hope you don't mind me using a shorter "nickname" for you. After spending some time in NY I had a "cultural shock" too and since I had been speaking mostly English and a little Swedish and Russian, it was funny that when returning back home I spoke Finnish with an accent and had problems finding the words, despite the fact that I'm bilingual!!!&#128515;
> 
> Even with a job in future I think it's difficult to avoid the "empty nest syndrome" completely, because you sound like a good mother with a close relationship to your daughter. My BFF just had her son (18 yrs) moving from home due to studies and it was difficult for her to let him become independent, take care of his own food etc.
> 
> I will never go through that but probably something like my Mom (because we are very similar when it comes to work) after she retired, even with a large social network and activities, it had a big impact on her and she lost some weight and maybe felt a little depressed. Work is such a huge part of my life and especially if you love your profession and like your collegues, it's natural to miss it.




Yes, you may call me Jag Most people do 

I LOVE the Finish Language 
Much more interesting than Swedish in my opinion  

It cracks me up how every Scandinavian countrymen picks on the 
other countries languages 
Swedes say that Norwegians sound like Children of 5 years old, trying to speak English.  
and Norwegians say that they have a nicer sounding language.. 
and Swedes say that the Danish have a strange language LOL 

Like a family type competition among all the countries..  

So far, I am one of those HORRIBLE Americans, I only speak English.. 
That is due to Swedes not being too good at understanding Foreigners speaking their language.. 
In America, we have so many people from other countries 
that we learn early how to communicate with people TRYING to speak English 
I find that is not the case in Sweden LUCKILY though, everybody speaks perfect English So, I am able to get along great with just english.. 
Every time I TRIED to say something in Swedish, people give me a blank look
and have no idea what I am trying to say.  

Thank you for your kind words on my daughter and I . 

We really are so very close.. 
Of course, that is partly because I am much like a teenager stuck in 
a 48 year old body 

So, I don't act my age. 
I act like enough of a mom, to be a mom, but, still able to be a good friend to her as well. 

Yeah, I am already getting that "FEELING" it will be very difficult, for sure.. 

Here is a photo from 3 years ago, My best friend Fredrik my daughter and 
I. We went to Pearl Jam in Stockholm and Norway 
I know the guitarists. So, I get on the guest list when they come to town 










here we are in Paris a few years back 
we summer in Paris quite often 
I LOVE Paris. 
I will post a newer one in a later post as not to take up too much space


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> I made the fabrics decision in beginning of January and they were going to send me a price which I have been waiting for but they forgot to send. After reminding them I got it.




That is wonderful that you are getting a new sofa.. 

What kind are you getting??? 

It is always exciting to get new furniture and renovate rooms 
We just re-did our kitchen OK, part of our kitchen 

It is a pain in the hind end. but, well worth the wait and work


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> ^I'm surprised it didn't come with a Finnish manual, I guess it was meant for the German market because of the EU regulations (native language manual for the market where it's sold).


Good Morning Ellie .


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Jag


----------



## Serva1

You and your daughter look lovely JaG and since I love PJ I'm green with envy &#128154; You look very good for your age if I may give you a compliment. In my experience it's easier to learn Swedish than Finnish. The pronunciation is much softer and the grammar (nouns and verbs especially) so much less complicated. You should hear me speak French...it took me 8 yrs before I freely started to speak Russian. I'm a little perfectionist when it comes to grammar but as soon as I stopped thinking about it and opened my mouth to speak, despite errors that I immediately realize after finishing a sentence, I learned of my mistakes and nowadays I can relax and speak better Russian. After all, the vocabulary for daily conversations when shopping or at a restaurant is very limited and easy to master. The problems occur if I have to express emotions or technical matters in a foreign language.

I'm sorry about your experiences with the Swedish language. I think you should not give up, if you can appreciate music you will catch the music of the language. I would definitely like to take private lessons in a foreign language if I had to live abroad. It's true, English is everywhere, but part of the pleasure for me is for example when travelling, getting in contact with native people, even being able to communicate with a cabdriver in Spanish when we are in the Caribbean. Or talking to the captain of a fishing boat that we rent for deep sea fishing, and not just the guy who assists with the bait etc.

I hope I can take lessons in French when I retire, because I love languages and it seems there is not so much for me to shop in Finland nowadays.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie &#128516;
> 
> I'm already starting to plan my visit to STH and where to shop. Will go to ST to buy a surprise present (canvas bag) for a friend and look at the fabrics. Naturally I want to go to HNK and NS too. I have bought the flight tickets so everything is ready for the CS meeting.





I was just about to ask what NS was then it hit me Natalie Schuterman.  
I LOVE that store 
I bought a CUTE pair of shoes there. and my Valentino Handbag 
they have the BEST sales 

Here are the sandals I bought there these are so comfortable, it is crazy


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Jag




Have you decided which handbag you are bringing??? 

I LOVE your collection.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> You and your daughter look lovely JaG and since I love PJ I'm green with envy &#128154; You look very good for your age if I may give you a compliment. In my experience it's easier to learn Swedish than Finnish. The pronunciation is much softer and the grammar (nouns and verbs especially) so much less complicated. You should hear me speak French...it took me 8 yrs before I freely started to speak Russian. I'm a little perfectionist when it comes to grammar but as soon as I stopped thinking about it and opened my mouth to speak, despite errors that I immediately realize after finishing a sentence, I learned of my mistakes and nowadays I can relax and speak better Russian. After all, the vocabulary for daily conversations when shopping or at a restaurant is very limited and easy to master. The problems occur if I have to express emotions or technical matters in a foreign language.
> 
> I'm sorry about your experiences with the Swedish language. I think you should not give up, if you can appreciate music you will catch the music of the language. I would definitely like to take private lessons in a foreign language if I had to live abroad. It's true, English is everywhere, but part of the pleasure for me is for example when travelling, getting in contact with native people, even being able to communicate with a cabdriver in Spanish when we are in the Caribbean.
> 
> I hope I can take lessons in French when I retire, because I love languages and it seems there is not so much for me to shop in Finland nowadays.




Awww Thank you You just made my day  

Yeah, I am actually planning on going back to try Swedish again 
It might be easier next time around I HOPE. 

I speak enough French to make French people comfortable enough to speak english to me  
My husband taught me that little trick 

What is hard about Swedish compared to EVERY other language is 
where they put the accent. 
Even Finish is easier due to where the accent is 
Though Finish has such LONG words. 30 letter words.. 
that just makes me laugh every time.  

The word Ice cream cone, just kills me 
I actually LOVE the sound of Finish the way they roll their "R's"


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> I was just about to ask what NS was then it hit me Natalie Schuterman.
> 
> I LOVE that store
> 
> I bought a CUTE pair of shoes there. and my Valentino Handbag
> 
> they have the BEST sales
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the sandals I bought there these are so comfortable, it is crazy




Yes, I agree, and being in Helsinki I can shop online too at their webstore ( never done it but it's possible). Last time I visited NS I bought 5 pairs of jeans (black, grey, ivory white). They have good sales, but I have not yet been able to benefit from them. They gave me a discount last time, due to the number of pants I bought. I like the style, we have 2 shops in that style here but the brands are not the same.


----------



## JustAgUrL

So last night, I bought a Chanel Suit. 

It is really cute and it was a steal It is Red Wool Tweed the Gold CC Buttons 

I paid so little for this suit, it is crazy 300 Euros. 
It needs a little work But, I LOVE the color. 

I mean come on How could I pass up a Chanel Suit for 300 Euros??


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Yes, I agree, and being in Helsinki I can shop online too at their webstore ( never done it but it's possible). Last time I visited NS I bought 5 pairs of jeans (black, grey, ivory white). They have good sales, but I have not yet been able to benefit from them. They gave me a discount last time, due to the number of pants I bought. I like the style, we have 2 shops in that style here but the brands are not the same.




I do MOST of my shopping from the USA still 
But, that is when the kronor was higher and the dollar was lower 
NOW I am just going to shop in Europe 

Italy, Paris and Stockholm.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Awww Thank you You just made my day
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am actually planning on going back to try Swedish again
> 
> It might be easier next time around I HOPE.
> 
> 
> 
> I speak enough French to make French people comfortable enough to speak english to me
> 
> My husband taught me that little trick
> 
> 
> 
> What is hard about Swedish compared to EVERY other language is
> 
> where they put the accent.
> 
> Even Finish is easier due to where the accent is
> 
> Though Finish has such LONG words. 30 letter words..
> 
> that just makes me laugh every time.
> 
> 
> 
> The word Ice cream cone, just kills me
> 
> I actually LOVE the sound of Finish the way they roll their "R's"




Touché, the Finnish language has a lot of long words. Just to give you an example: as you probably know Finland has 2 official languages and the Finnish law book is 2 thick volumes where as the Swedish version is just one thick book. Says a lot in my opinion&#128516;&#128516;

Sound like you have had a good doze of Finnish in your ears and your posts make me smile, because you are the first foreigner who says she loves the sound of Finnish &#128516;


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Yes, I agree, and being in Helsinki I can shop online too at their webstore ( never done it but it's possible). Last time I visited NS I bought 5 pairs of jeans (black, grey, ivory white). They have good sales, but I have not yet been able to benefit from them. They gave me a discount last time, due to the number of pants I bought. I like the style, we have 2 shops in that style here but the brands are not the same.




on our CS meet, I am planning on buying a Hermes Scarf 

I figured what better time to buy my first Hermes scarf


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> I do MOST of my shopping from the USA still
> 
> But, that is when the kronor was higher and the dollar was lower
> 
> NOW I am just going to shop in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> Italy, Paris and Stockholm.




Not a bad strategy. I try to promote the shops in my town but nowadays the selection seems very limited. I already have a good basic wardrobe and when it comes to quality of cashmere, I have become so picky that there is just one store in town who might offer at times something interesting but the prices are almost 3 times higher than in Paris so it's a better investment to fly to Rome or Paris for my cashmere.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> So last night, I bought a Chanel Suit.
> 
> 
> 
> It is really cute and it was a steal It is Red Wool Tweed the Gold CC Buttons
> 
> 
> 
> I paid so little for this suit, it is crazy 300 Euros.
> 
> It needs a little work But, I LOVE the color.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean come on How could I pass up a Chanel Suit for 300 Euros??




Sound like a bargain, where did you get it if I may ask?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Touché, the Finnish language has a lot of long words. Just to give you an example: as you probably know Finland has 2 official languages and the Finnish law book is 2 thick volumes where as the Swedish version is just one thick book. Says a lot in my opinion&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> Sound like you have had a good doze of Finnish in your ears and your posts make me smile, because you are the first foreigner who says she loves the sound of Finnish &#128516;




My first friend in Sweden was from Amsterdam, and she was 
here in Sweden studying Finnish, getting her Masters in Finnish So, I got to hear a
lot of it and my husband knows how to say a lot of the funny words 
so, there have been many nights of listening to Finnish 

I mean, come on. Rakastan sinua compared to Jag älskar dig
there is just NO contest.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Sound like a bargain, where did you get it if I may ask?




Off ebay, from a French store that has an ebay store 

it is called, encherexpert_paris07

They always have some great items and great prices..


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Not a bad strategy. I try to promote the shops in my town but nowadays the selection seems very limited. I already have a good basic wardrobe and when it comes to quality of cashmere, I have become so picky that there is just one store in town who might offer at times something interesting but the prices are almost 3 times higher than in Paris so it's a better investment to fly to Rome or Paris for my cashmere.




Oh, I am a huge fan of cashmere 

the BEST quality Cashmere I have ever found was Shirin Guild. 
She was a lady who had the finest cashmere items made, 
then once a year in London, by invite only, she would 
have a Trunk Show. 

She no longer has these shows, but, you can still find 
many NEW Shirin items on ebay. 

I own mostly cashmere. I have cashmere blankets 
I have a few cashmere Chanel coats and jackets. 

I also like Escada Cashmere.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> on our CS meet, I am planning on buying a Hermes Scarf
> 
> 
> 
> I figured what better time to buy my first Hermes scarf




Great idea JaG &#128516; You might want to investigate at H.com. They have a good La Maison des Carrés. You get an idea about the sizes and materials. The selection at HNK is of course very limited in comparison to the website. They might also have some scarfs from earlier collections that nolonger are available online. I don't know when they get the entire new collection. In my experience they get a shipment from Paris every week but the collections arrive gradually. I bought a cashmere scarf in Jan that was more expensive in the store than online but after the NK points it was less, so in the end it was a good investment. I found the prices of the scarfs to be the same online and in Paris. But it's important to sponsor the NK shop (a franchise), because after all it's my closest H shop &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh, I am a huge fan of cashmere
> 
> 
> 
> the BEST quality Cashmere I have ever found was Shirin Guild.
> 
> She was a lady who had the finest cashmere items made,
> 
> then once a year in London, by invite only, she would
> 
> have a Trunk Show.
> 
> 
> 
> She no longer has these shows, but, you can still find
> 
> many NEW Shirin items on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> I own mostly cashmere. I have cashmere blankets
> 
> I have a few cashmere Chanel coats and jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> I also like Escada Cashmere.




I think I would like to live in your walk in closet&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;You are much more well provided than I (still looking for that perfect first Chanel jacket).


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Off ebay, from a French store that has an ebay store
> 
> 
> 
> it is called, encherexpert_paris07
> 
> 
> 
> They always have some great items and great prices..




Thank you for the info, I'm so conservative, never bought anything from ebay or even amazon.com ( just H.com). But, things change and I'm already slightly changing my thoughts about online shopping.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Great idea JaG &#128516; You might want to investigate at H.com. They have a good La Maison des Carrés. You get an idea about the sizes and materials. The selection at HNK is of course very limited in comparison to the website. They might also have some scarfs from earlier collections that nolonger are available online. I don't know when they get the entire new collection. In my experience they get a shipment from Paris every week but the collections arrive gradually. I bought a cashmere scarf in Jan that was more expensive in the store than online but after the NK points it was less, so in the end it was a good investment. I found the prices of the scarfs to be the same online and in Paris. But it's important to sponsor the NK shop (a franchise), because after all it's my closest H shop &#128516;




I want to get one that will go well with the suit I just bought 

here is the suit. oh, and it was 274 Euros 
most likely, I will not wear the skirt, too matchy matchy  
But, the jacket  with skinny jeans, it will look cute.. 
I have to send it in to have them put the other button back on, 
and have the lining replaced 
BUT, I LOVE the color..


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> My first friend in Sweden was from Amsterdam, and she was
> 
> here in Sweden studying Finnish, getting her Masters in Finnish So, I got to hear a
> 
> lot of it and my husband knows how to say a lot of the funny words
> 
> so, there have been many nights of listening to Finnish
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, come on. Rakastan sinua compared to Jag älskar dig
> 
> there is just NO contest.




&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; Again you hit the Jackpot JaG. I cannot disagree with you &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> I want to get one that will go well with the suit I just bought
> 
> 
> 
> here is the suit. oh, and it was 274 Euros
> 
> most likely, I will not wear the skirt, too matchy matchy
> 
> But, the jacket  with skinny jeans, it will look cute..
> 
> I have to send it in to have them put the other button back on,
> 
> and have the lining replaced
> 
> BUT, I LOVE the color..




Great colour, will look stunning with your blond hair JaG. I have a wool YSL jacket and I lost 2 buttons in the sleeves. It might be difficult to get replacements for that, even in Paris, but Chanel might be easier. Do you send your jacket to Chanel for repairs?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for the info, I'm so conservative, never bought anything from ebay or even amazon.com ( just H.com). But, things change and I'm already slightly changing my thoughts about online shopping.



See, I come from Seattle, we have sample sales, and Barney's New York.. 
Nordstroms. 

I am used to sale shopping. By the way, that is what ALL rich women in the USA 
do.. 

So, I was used to buying really high end designer items, for next to nothing. 

Then I moved to Sweden Where NYLON sweaters are the same 
price as I pay for Cashmere.. 

Cashmere in Stockholm is crazy expensive. 

MOST of the items I buy, are brand-new with tags 

I have a LOVELY pair of Tommy Hilfiger Camel Hair trousers 
that I paid 300 Kronor for that was including shipping. 

I don't think I have had a lunch that cost less than 300 Kronor.  

I just bought a pair of Thigh High, Prada lamb skin boots, 
I paid 3.000 Kronor maybe it was 4.000. 
They were new in the box.. 

They are my favorite boots now


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Great colour, will look stunning with your blond hair JaG. I have a wool YSL jacket and I lost 2 buttons in the sleeves. It might be difficult to get replacements for that, even in Paris, but Chanel might be easier. Do you send your jacket to Chanel for repairs?



Luckily, they have that button.. 
Chanel buttons are insane expensive about 1.000 kr for ONE button. 

and they will not sell you the button 
you have to send it to Chanel. 
I will have my tailor mend it up, so, I can wear it  
then I will send it to Chanel to have them replace the lining.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Great colour, will look stunning with your blond hair JaG. I have a wool YSL jacket and I lost 2 buttons in the sleeves. It might be difficult to get replacements for that, even in Paris, but Chanel might be easier. Do you send your jacket to Chanel for repairs?




Thank you, I am VERY excited about the color.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; Again you hit the Jackpot JaG. I cannot disagree with you &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



It is by far, one of the most interesting languages I have heard


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Great colour, will look stunning with your blond hair JaG. I have a wool YSL jacket and I lost 2 buttons in the sleeves. It might be difficult to get replacements for that, even in Paris, but Chanel might be easier. Do you send your jacket to Chanel for repairs?




In Seattle, Chanel has the most AMAZING sales 

they start at 50% off. 
then, after a month, everything gets lowered to 75% off. 

Now, that is a sale.


----------



## Serva1

I just took a quick look at the website of Encherexpert and will visit their store next time that I'm in Paris. I am thinking about a vintage Kelly in Box and I need to get the feel of the bag. There are probably many stores in Paris that carry vintage H bags and items. I got very inspired, so thank you JaG so much for providing this link &#128516;

Now I need to go and shop things for my new freezer/fridge. I wish everyone a relaxing weekend &#128516;


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> I think I would like to live in your walk in closet&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;You are much more well provided than I (still looking for that perfect first Chanel jacket).




Oh, I have so many pieces of clothing LOL

Unfortunately, I have a husband who is under the mistaken impression 
that he is privy to 50% of the walk in closet 

I need to get rid of a bunch of things 

our apartment is only 90 square meters 

It is tiny. LOL 

and I shop like I still live in a house 

I think I have 50 pairs of shoes 
about 20 coats. 
I LOVE coats. 
I have cashmere. camel hair. leather, lamb skin. a lot of Harris Tweed. 
I love Tweed. 
I have a beautiful cashmere coat from the 50's.

They just do not make coats like they did in the 50's anymore. 


and I have about 20 Blazers/ Jackets 
Cashmere, Wool Camel Hair. 
Camel hair is so warm.. I LOVE it for when it is really cold


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> In Seattle, Chanel has the most AMAZING sales
> 
> 
> 
> they start at 50% off.
> 
> then, after a month, everything gets lowered to 75% off.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that is a sale.




I can only dream about making bargains like that&#128516; When I was in Paris in Jan and Feb they had -50% on some C boots and shoes but I didn't find anything but bought a pair of boots of another brand. I get good discounts here, but of course nothing in comparison to Paris or Seattle.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh, I have so many pieces of clothing LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a husband who is under the mistaken impression
> 
> that he is privy to 50% of the walk in closet
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get rid of a bunch of things
> 
> 
> 
> our apartment is only 90 square meters
> 
> 
> 
> It is tiny. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> and I shop like I still live in a house
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have 50 pairs of shoes
> 
> about 20 coats.
> 
> I LOVE coats.
> 
> I have cashmere. camel hair. leather, lamb skin. a lot of Harris Tweed.
> 
> I love Tweed.
> 
> I have a beautiful cashmere coat from the 50's.
> 
> 
> 
> They just do not make coats like they did in the 50's anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have about 20 Blazers/ Jackets
> 
> Cashmere, Wool Camel Hair.
> 
> Camel hair is so warm.. I LOVE it for when it is really cold




Coats are my passion, especially cashmere and 2 camel hair ( Max Mara). Camel is very durable and takes moist ( wet snow) better than cashmere. Camel is great for travelling too.


----------



## Serva1

It's been lovely chatting with you JaG and I'm green with envy about your collection of jackets, coats and shoes &#128154; Have a great day &#128516;


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> I just took a quick look at the website of Encherexpert and will visit their store next time that I'm in Paris. I am thinking about a vintage Kelly in Box and I need to get the feel of the bag. There are probably many stores in Paris that carry vintage H bags and items. I got very inspired, so thank you JaG so much for providing this link &#128516;
> 
> Now I need to go and shop things for my new freezer/fridge. I wish everyone a relaxing weekend &#128516;



You are very welcome. My pleasure 

I know of a few great places in Paris. 

If you have the money, Catherine B in Paris. 
she deals in Vintage Chanel and Hermes only and they buy only the 
BEST pieces. they are expensive though. 

http://catherine-b.com/collections/hermes

The man who works there, I can't remember his name, he is HOT though 
and a total flirt. 
Of course there is nothing hotter than a man who can talk Hermes and Chanel 


This Ebay store is great because their prices are very reasonable 


anyway 
You have a great day/ weekend . and enjoy your new refrigerator.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> It's been lovely chatting with you JaG and I'm green with envy about your collection of jackets, coats and shoes &#128154; Have a great day &#128516;




I look forward to sharing my finds with you 

It was very lovely chatting with you you have a lovely day xoxox


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Glad you got the offer, but strange that the customer has to be so active in order to buy goods. I hope they deliver on time and that the work is well executed.



I thought the delay was because the seamstress might have been away on vacation (I was there between New Years and Trettondagen). I was in no hurry to remind them, I knew approximately how much it would cost because the price for the fabric was in the fabric catalogues I borrowed. It will be 9 cushions made for two sofas. I´ll go to the store today to finalize the order. 

*JustAGR*: It will be fabrics from Mulberry, Designers Guild and some other brand. I´ll post pics when they are made. I´ve chosen colours and fabrics that can work with other sofa´s as well since one of our sofas is quite old and I might want to exchange that one eventually.

I was also waiting for the quote to the trip to the Seychelles and wanted to get that one first before making up my mind about the cushions. If I had to choose between the trip and new cushions I would choose the trip. I was not sure DH might would have agreed to both. As luckily he did. 

It was funny with the trip. I did a calculation of approximate cost if I would book everything myself. I landed at about 40000 SEK/person. DH said a maximum of 36000 for him which means that above that cost I´ll have to pay for him too.

I contacted two travel agencies (Jambo Tours and Tour Pacific). I got a quote back from Jambo of 50000 SEK/person. That would mean I´d have to pay 64000 which is a few bags or another K/B or maybe even LD in ostrich. I made clear to Tour Pacific  that If I booked myself I could do it for 40000 SEK and luckily they came up with a quote of about 40000 SEK She said she would try to find good plane tickets so maybe we could get it for a bit less and also in the quote she had chosen a 5 star hotel in Dubai next to Dubai Mall and for us it is ok with a 4 star. She is now waiting for the hotel prices to come for next year in Dubai and then we´ll book that as well and get the final quote. Hopefully it will be less than 40000 SEK because I would rather do some luxury shopping at Dubai Mall than spend it all on the trip getting there


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Glad you got the offer, but strange that the customer has to be so active in order to buy goods. I hope they deliver on time and that the work is well executed.





JustAgUrL said:


> I was just about to ask what NS was then it hit me Natalie Schuterman.
> I LOVE that store
> I bought a CUTE pair of shoes there. and my Valentino Handbag
> they have the BEST sales
> 
> Here are the sandals I bought there these are so comfortable, it is crazy



Nice shoes. I buy shoes with heels but I never use them, I can´t walk in high heels. Some even have the tags attached still but I love looking at the beautiful designs. I buy at Savannahs (close to NS). They bring in small sizes sometimes and I need size 35 or smaller.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh, I have so many pieces of clothing LOL
> 
> Unfortunately, I have a husband who is under the mistaken impression
> that he is privy to 50% of the walk in closet
> 
> I need to get rid of a bunch of things
> 
> our apartment is only 90 square meters
> 
> It is tiny. LOL
> 
> and I shop like I still live in a house
> 
> I think I have 50 pairs of shoes
> about 20 coats.
> I LOVE coats.
> I have cashmere. camel hair. leather, lamb skin. a lot of Harris Tweed.
> I love Tweed.
> I have a beautiful cashmere coat from the 50's.
> 
> They just do not make coats like they did in the 50's anymore.
> 
> 
> and I have about 20 Blazers/ Jackets
> Cashmere, Wool Camel Hair.
> Camel hair is so warm.. I LOVE it for when it is really cold



I am just getting started on my clothing collection. I´ve been focusing on bags and shoes mainly so far but now I´m quite content with my bag collection. I can now move on to accessories and clothes. I like Ralph Lauren and finally they opened the online store for Sweden too. I made some great bargains at the sale now after Christmas. I bought wool and cashmere, t-shirt, tops a skirt etc. It was 50-70% off and another 20% off on the whole purchase. Now I only have to buy in store if I want a dress because that I have to try on. I suppose I can try on in the store and wait for sales online (but I usually don´t like to try on things I know I won´t buy, my conscience won´t allow it).


----------



## Serva1

This is for all of you who love Lemon marengue &#10084;&#65039; I have found my supplier in Helsinki, a young French guy who makes the best lemon marengue tartalette in the world. He uses fresh lemons ( like one should) and this is better than Wienercafé, Ladurée or even Fauchon. I tasted a couple of other French patisserie lemon marengue products when I was in Paris last time, but nothing comes close. Luckily we are already aquainted and he has invited me to his bakery when I have the time. The company is called Petitpas, just to let you know if you ever visit Helsinki and buy food at Stockmann &#128516; they are not available every day and need to be eaten fresh of course.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I thought the delay was because the seamstress might have been away on vacation (I was there between New Years and Trettondagen). I was in no hurry to remind them, I knew approximately how much it would cost because the price for the fabric was in the fabric catalogues I borrowed. It will be 9 cushions made for two sofas. I´ll go to the store today to finalize the order.
> 
> 
> 
> *JustAGR*: It will be fabrics from Mulberry, Designers Guild and some other brand. I´ll post pics when they are made. I´ve chosen colours and fabrics that can work with other sofa´s as well since one of our sofas is quite old and I might want to exchange that one eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also waiting for the quote to the trip to the Seychelles and wanted to get that one first before making up my mind about the cushions. If I had to choose between the trip and new cushions I would choose the trip. I was not sure DH might would have agreed to both. As luckily he did.
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny with the trip. I did a calculation of approximate cost if I would book everything myself. I landed at about 40000 SEK/person. DH said a maximum of 36000 for him which means that above that cost I´ll have to pay for him too.
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted two travel agencies (Jambo Tours and Tour Pacific). I got a quote back from Jambo of 50000 SEK/person. That would mean I´d have to pay 64000 which is a few bags or another K/B or maybe even LD in ostrich. I made clear to Tour Pacific  that If I booked myself I could do it for 40000 SEK and luckily they came up with a quote of about 40000 SEK She said she would try to find good plane tickets so maybe we could get it for a bit less and also in the quote she had chosen a 5 star hotel in Dubai next to Dubai Mall and for us it is ok with a 4 star. She is now waiting for the hotel prices to come for next year in Dubai and then we´ll book that as well and get the final quote. Hopefully it will be less than 40000 SEK because I would rather do some luxury shopping at Dubai Mall than spend it all on the trip getting there




Well done Nahreen, you are really an organizer and your DH can be lucky to have such a powerwoman to take care of travel arrangements. My DBF is the one that loves to travel, I just tag along &#128516; But of course I enjoy the vacation once we get to a resort.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> You are very welcome. My pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> I know of a few great places in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the money, Catherine B in Paris.
> 
> she deals in Vintage Chanel and Hermes only and they buy only the
> 
> BEST pieces. they are expensive though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://catherine-b.com/collections/hermes
> 
> 
> 
> The man who works there, I can't remember his name, he is HOT though
> 
> and a total flirt.
> 
> Of course there is nothing hotter than a man who can talk Hermes and Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Ebay store is great because their prices are very reasonable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway
> 
> You have a great day/ weekend . and enjoy your new refrigerator.




Thank you so much for the link JaG&#128516; I'm a newbie when it comes to vintage and the website looked really luxurious &#128525;


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva, I think it's very good that you are careful with online purchases. I usually don't buy online but 2010 I bought leather care products on ebay. A year ago they had user info stolen and after this someone used my name/address to buy items online. I think it has stopped now but it's a hassle to deal with.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Serva, I think it's very good that you are careful with online purchases. I usually don't buy online but 2010 I bought leather care products on ebay. A year ago they had user info stolen and after this someone used my name/address to buy items online. I think it has stopped now but it's a hassle to deal with.




Thank you Ellie, I change CCs frequently ( new one costs only 10) for this reason, because I'm so paranoid about CCs and I remember Med had some issues too. These kind of criminals can cause harm in many ways. You are very kind to share your thoughts and experiences &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen , Zink grill is open now :


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you are all fine ladies.
I am leaving for Åre tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Nahreen , Zink grill is open now :
> 
> View attachment 2903121



That is great news Blueberry. Have a nice time in Åre.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you are all fine ladies.
> I am leaving for Åre tomorrow morning.




Hope you are fine too &#128516; and lucky you who can go skiing in Åre. My niece went to Lapland yesterday and I just called to check how she is doing. A lot of snow &#10084;&#65039; and here it's raining and mud on the backyard. Have a great trip BlueB &#128516;


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> I thought the delay was because the seamstress might have been away on vacation (I was there between New Years and Trettondagen). I was in no hurry to remind them, I knew approximately how much it would cost because the price for the fabric was in the fabric catalogues I borrowed. It will be 9 cushions made for two sofas. I´ll go to the store today to finalize the order.
> 
> *JustAGR*: It will be fabrics from Mulberry, Designers Guild and some other brand. I´ll post pics when they are made. I´ve chosen colours and fabrics that can work with other sofa´s as well since one of our sofas is quite old and I might want to exchange that one eventually.
> 
> I was also waiting for the quote to the trip to the Seychelles and wanted to get that one first before making up my mind about the cushions. If I had to choose between the trip and new cushions I would choose the trip. I was not sure DH might would have agreed to both. As luckily he did.
> 
> It was funny with the trip. I did a calculation of approximate cost if I would book everything myself. I landed at about 40000 SEK/person. DH said a maximum of 36000 for him which means that above that cost I´ll have to pay for him too.
> 
> I contacted two travel agencies (Jambo Tours and Tour Pacific). I got a quote back from Jambo of 50000 SEK/person. That would mean I´d have to pay 64000 which is a few bags or another K/B or maybe even LD in ostrich. I made clear to Tour Pacific  that If I booked myself I could do it for 40000 SEK and luckily they came up with a quote of about 40000 SEK She said she would try to find good plane tickets so maybe we could get it for a bit less and also in the quote she had chosen a 5 star hotel in Dubai next to Dubai Mall and for us it is ok with a 4 star. She is now waiting for the hotel prices to come for next year in Dubai and then we´ll book that as well and get the final quote. Hopefully it will be less than 40000 SEK because I would rather do some luxury shopping at Dubai Mall than spend it all on the trip getting there




Oh, I LOVE Mulberry Home Interior Fabrics, they have the same 
kind of look, that would fit my living room. 
That kind of dark, elegant antique look. 
I can't wait to see your sofa once it is made. 

When we were doing our Living Room, I told my husband I wanted it to look like a 
Paris Cafe at night. 

You know when you see Paris cafe's in photos, they have this OLD look 
and have this amber gold  kind of Glow. 

We even looked at some Mulberry when we were redecorating our living room

I am excited for you, I really can't wait to see it 


It sounds like you are planning a LOVELY Holliday 

You are very organized  

Have you ever looked into renting apartments when you are traveling? 

It cuts the cost WAY down, and there are some AMAZING Luxury apartments 
that end up costing half of what a hotel would cost 

WE have an apartment in Paris that we use, and last summer we 
went to Sorrento Italy, the apartment we had, literally looked 
like a guest house of a Castle. 

We had a HUGE Private balcony overlooking a lemon grove 
and it was 3 bedrooms, and the 2 master suites had French Doors, 
leading to smaller balconies also private. 
the 2 bathrooms were so elegant, and the Italian tiles were exquisite 

It was very old style Italy 

and we also have an apartment in Amsterdam. 
It had 4 bedrooms and it is also HUGE 
and quite Luxurious. 

 I think we pay 12,000 for 10 days. 
for 3 people 

I hate booking hotels, because that is money I could spend on 
a handbag.  
and we never end up spending any time at the hotel. so, 
I always think it is a waste of money. But, apartments and Villas 
can feel more like a second home. 

So, this kind of thing works out really well. 

You might want to check it out. I bet there are some AMAZING 
Apartments in Dubai. 

I just did a fast quick check. 
here is one . just to give you an idea of what I am talking about. 

http://www.travelmob.com/vacation-r...G8F3g?next=2&query=United+Arab+Emirates/Dubai


anyway Thank you for sharing such exciting things with us I am so happy for you


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Coats are my passion, especially cashmere and 2 camel hair ( Max Mara). Camel is very durable and takes moist ( wet snow) better than cashmere. Camel is great for travelling too.



Yeah, Coats and jackets/ Blazers are my passion as well. 

I LOVE Camel hair for the winters here 
I have a LONG full length Brooks Brothers Camel Hair coat 
I have a shorter Camel Hair Pea Coat as well 
It is vintage with the hand top stitching  

The Christmas before last year, we went to Amsterdam for the Holidays 
I bought the BEST Vintage wool coat. 
It is cream color with navy blue plaid. 
It was made in Germany in the 60's it is very Jacqueline Kennedy
I paid 80 Euros for it. 
Had that same coat been in a shop here in Sweden, it would have cost me 
at least 3.000 
I was so happy. and it is really warm and perfect for 
winters here .. 
They just don't make coats these days like they used to. 

When you feel the fabrics from the 50's and 60's. It is pure Luxury. 
and the stitching is always perfection. a lot of hand stitched detailing 



here is a photo of the coat I bought in Amsterdam. 

It is a terrible photo of me, but, you can at least see the coat 
This was taken at our apartment in Amsterdam.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Nice shoes. I buy shoes with heels but I never use them, I can´t walk in high heels. Some even have the tags attached still but I love looking at the beautiful designs. I buy at Savannahs (close to NS). They bring in small sizes sometimes and I need size 35 or smaller.



Thank you They are so comfortable.. I LOVE them. 


I LOVE Savannahs. they have a lot of Manolo Blahnik and Louboutins 

Wow, you have tiny feet 
I wear a 36.5 in Jimmy Choo, and a 37 in Louboutin I thought my feet were small. 

I can walk in heels just fine, but, with age, my feet hurt really easy 

This is why I buy heels with Platforms. they are easier to walk in


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Thank you so much for the link JaG&#128516; I'm a newbie when it comes to vintage and the website looked really luxurious &#128525;




The lady who owns it, Catherine, she is really nice to me 
a LOT of reviews said she was rude, I found her to be really nice though 

The man who works there is also really nice, 
I never found them to be mean or rude, so, I am not sure why there are 
so many bad reviews 

as long as you TRY to speak French with them at first, they 
will feel that you have been respectful, and will treat you with respect back 
I suspect, that the others who had a bad experience walked in 
and just spoke English with them in a rude fashion 

Their prices are a LOT more than other places 
But. she will find you exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Serva, I think it's very good that you are careful with online purchases. I usually don't buy online but 2010 I bought leather care products on ebay. A year ago they had user info stolen and after this someone used my name/address to buy items online. I think it has stopped now but it's a hassle to deal with.




Oh my god, that is terrible 
I have not had that happen yet, and I shop online ALL the time 

Did you find out where this person lived, what country? 
How did they get your info? 
that is so scary.. 

I hope you were able to get it all taken care of. 
I always worry about that, But, I use Paypal mostly. 
and so far, I have not had a problem. I have been very lucky in that regard


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you are all fine ladies.
> I am leaving for Åre tomorrow morning.




I hope you have a lovely time in Åre


----------



## Elliespurse

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh my god, that is terrible
> I have not had that happen yet, and I shop online ALL the time
> 
> Did you find out where this person lived, what country?
> How did they get your info?
> that is so scary..
> 
> I hope you were able to get it all taken care of.
> I always worry about that, But, I use Paypal mostly.
> and so far, I have not had a problem. I have been very lucky in that regard



Thanks, I have no idea where they were. They just used name/address, not paypal or cc. The police has copies of everything, perhaps it has happened to more people in the eu?


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh, I LOVE Mulberry Home Interior Fabrics, they have the same
> kind of look, that would fit my living room.
> That kind of dark, elegant antique look.
> I can't wait to see your sofa once it is made.
> 
> When we were doing our Living Room, I told my husband I wanted it to look like a
> Paris Cafe at night.
> 
> You know when you see Paris cafe's in photos, they have this OLD look
> and have this amber gold  kind of Glow.
> 
> We even looked at some Mulberry when we were redecorating our living room
> 
> I am excited for you, I really can't wait to see it
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are planning a LOVELY Holliday
> 
> You are very organized
> 
> Have you ever looked into renting apartments when you are traveling?
> 
> It cuts the cost WAY down, and there are some AMAZING Luxury apartments
> that end up costing half of what a hotel would cost
> 
> WE have an apartment in Paris that we use, and last summer we
> went to Sorrento Italy, the apartment we had, literally looked
> like a guest house of a Castle.
> 
> We had a HUGE Private balcony overlooking a lemon grove
> and it was 3 bedrooms, and the 2 master suites had French Doors,
> leading to smaller balconies also private.
> the 2 bathrooms were so elegant, and the Italian tiles were exquisite
> 
> It was very old style Italy
> 
> and we also have an apartment in Amsterdam.
> It had 4 bedrooms and it is also HUGE
> and quite Luxurious.
> 
> I think we pay 12,000 for 10 days.
> for 3 people
> 
> I hate booking hotels, because that is money I could spend on
> a handbag.
> and we never end up spending any time at the hotel. so,
> I always think it is a waste of money. But, apartments and Villas
> can feel more like a second home.
> 
> So, this kind of thing works out really well.
> 
> You might want to check it out. I bet there are some AMAZING
> Apartments in Dubai.
> 
> I just did a fast quick check.
> here is one . just to give you an idea of what I am talking about.
> 
> http://www.travelmob.com/vacation-r...G8F3g?next=2&query=United+Arab+Emirates/Dubai
> 
> 
> anyway Thank you for sharing such exciting things with us I am so happy for you



Morning. It is not a new sofa but new decorative cushions for it. I found a lovely Mulberry fabric. I am getting 4 different fabrics so there will be 4 different types of cushions. Two matching the downstairs sofa and two for the upstairs sofa. In total I get 9 new cushions.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh, I LOVE Mulberry Home Interior Fabrics, they have the same
> kind of look, that would fit my living room.
> That kind of dark, elegant antique look.
> I can't wait to see your sofa once it is made.
> 
> When we were doing our Living Room, I told my husband I wanted it to look like a
> Paris Cafe at night.
> 
> You know when you see Paris cafe's in photos, they have this OLD look
> and have this amber gold  kind of Glow.
> 
> We even looked at some Mulberry when we were redecorating our living room
> 
> I am excited for you, I really can't wait to see it
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are planning a LOVELY Holliday
> 
> You are very organized
> 
> Have you ever looked into renting apartments when you are traveling?
> 
> It cuts the cost WAY down, and there are some AMAZING Luxury apartments
> that end up costing half of what a hotel would cost
> 
> WE have an apartment in Paris that we use, and last summer we
> went to Sorrento Italy, the apartment we had, literally looked
> like a guest house of a Castle.
> 
> We had a HUGE Private balcony overlooking a lemon grove
> and it was 3 bedrooms, and the 2 master suites had French Doors,
> leading to smaller balconies also private.
> the 2 bathrooms were so elegant, and the Italian tiles were exquisite
> 
> It was very old style Italy
> 
> and we also have an apartment in Amsterdam.
> It had 4 bedrooms and it is also HUGE
> and quite Luxurious.
> 
> I think we pay 12,000 for 10 days.
> for 3 people
> 
> I hate booking hotels, because that is money I could spend on
> a handbag.
> and we never end up spending any time at the hotel. so,
> I always think it is a waste of money. But, apartments and Villas
> can feel more like a second home.
> 
> So, this kind of thing works out really well.
> 
> You might want to check it out. I bet there are some AMAZING
> Apartments in Dubai.
> 
> I just did a fast quick check.
> here is one . just to give you an idea of what I am talking about.
> 
> http://www.travelmob.com/vacation-r...G8F3g?next=2&query=United+Arab+Emirates/Dubai
> 
> 
> anyway Thank you for sharing such exciting things with us I am so happy for you



I also like staying in apartments. I like that one can make a cup of tea before breakfast etc. I like that many Swedish hotels have water boiler in the room. I usually wake up at 5 and breakfast is never before 7 at hotels in weekends so I have a cup of tea in my hotel room. Some hotels have nespresso machine to impress but I prefer water boiler because I don't drink coffee. Last time when we visited Seychelles and stayed a few nights in Mahe we stayed in an apartment for a few nights. It was two bedrooms, a living room and large balcony with sofa group and dining table outside too. This time we are going to smaller islands and there are less options to stay.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I hope you have a lovely time in Åre




Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I was just about to ask what NS was then it hit me Natalie Schuterman.
> 
> I LOVE that store
> 
> I bought a CUTE pair of shoes there. and my Valentino Handbag
> 
> they have the BEST sales
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the sandals I bought there these are so comfortable, it is crazy




Lovely shoes!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Hope you are fine too &#128516; and lucky you who can go skiing in Åre. My niece went to Lapland yesterday and I just called to check how she is doing. A lot of snow &#10084;&#65039; and here it's raining and mud on the backyard. Have a great trip BlueB &#128516;




Thanx.
I am staying at Copperhill again.

Very nice Hotel.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> That is great news Blueberry. Have a nice time in Åre.




Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Blueberry - Have a great time in Åre!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, just a quick visit here before I continue with my work. Having a cappucino from my H breakfast cups and dreaming H (a new bag....&#128516. Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I am thinking about what I want to shop if I go to LA.    I think I want to check out Dior and Saint Laurent since we don't have that here. Fuchsia is the only bag colour that would tempt me and it would need to be a clutch or small evening bag. Prices have escalated so much lately with increases plus our currency falling. I can't stomach paying so much for a LD or Chanel that I have previously payed much less for. I am so glad I bought that python LD. They are outside my reach now.

Valentino is also in my list. Those rockstuds in patent are gorgeous.


----------



## Blueberry12

Åre at least.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2904021
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904022
> 
> 
> Åre at least.



Looks good Blueberry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Blueberry - Have a great time in Åre!




Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.

Nice dessert Blueberry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Dinner at Copperhill :


Cod from Norway with lobster vinaigrette, herb salad and potato and leek crème


----------



## Blueberry12

Chocolate terrine with roasted white chocolate crème, raspberry jelly and copper flakes

I had this for dessert. Very nice and looks so pretty.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Dinner at Copperhill :
> 
> 
> Cod from Norway with lobster vinaigrette, herb salad and potato and leek crème
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904297




That looks amazing


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely shoes!




Thank you I LOVE them, they are easy to wear 
Though, not made for walking around cobblestone streets 

They are Nicholas Kirkwood


----------



## JustAgUrL

I hope you are all having a fabulous weekend


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning




Good morning Ellie, I hope you are having a nice morning..


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning JaG, yes it's nice after a cup of coffee


----------



## Blueberry12

Having lunch.
It's very nice here.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice with lots of air and light.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

Looks like you're having a good time in Åre as usual. Are you traveling with your family?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Evening




Good morning Ellie, you are up so early.


----------



## Mediana

You're up early to  I'm in the flight ready for Paris and then on to Cuba for vacation.


----------



## Elliespurse

Is everyone up early? 

Med, have a nice flight and a great vacation!


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; Seems you are having a good time in Åre, BlueB. Have a great vacation Med &#128516; Cuba sounds nice and warm this time of year. I put the lemontree out on the balcony. It's going to rain all day and in the meantime I'm dreaming of sunny spring.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Is everyone up early?
> 
> 
> 
> Med, have a nice flight and a great vacation!




Yes Ellie, I woke up at 4 am and my work ends at 7 pm so I don't know how I will be able to keep my eyes open today &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Yes Ellie, I woke up at 4 am and my work ends at 7 pm so I don't know how I will be able to keep my eyes open today &#128516;




WOW!! that is a long day.  

I hope you made it through still smiling


----------



## JustAgUrL

UUgghh I am still sick This is the worst cold I have had in years 
I have had it for 3 weeks 
It will not go away  

I also noticed I gained 4 kilos I feel like a fat cow. 
I have been starving throughout this cold I guess my body is using 
a lot of energy trying to get well. 

How can a cold last over 3 weeks??


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

JaG, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## appletart

Well hello there ladies 
I have totally forgot about PF past 8 months. Bought an apartment with my other half in august and has been busy doing complete renovations. Were done now. Finally! Byebye hyresrätt
Tehe im so happy. Although it ate up my purse-budget. Oh well!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello appletart! Congrats on your new apartment!  It's nice to get it the way you want after renovations.

Welcome back!


----------



## appletart

Thank you  Oh it is. Had no idea that interior design could be this much fun. Cant wait til summer so i can chill out and sip some wine on my balcony
Its a building from the 1950's which gives it a nice touch. Inherited some Carl Malmsten furniture and it makes it feel like a real home. I like mixing old furniture with new, im not much for all white, sterile look


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds really nice!


----------



## appletart

Have you tried the hemla at wienercafeet Ellie? Its so delicious!!! Much better then the semmelwrap. yum yum


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'd like to try this if I am in Sthlm in the future, it sounds nice


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning.
> 
> JaG, hope you feel better soon.




Thank you Ellie, 

Today, I am actually starting to feel human again 
a few more days, and I might be able to get out of the house 

I hope you are having a lovely day


----------



## JustAgUrL

appletart said:


> Thank you  Oh it is. Had no idea that interior design could be this much fun. Cant wait til summer so i can chill out and sip some wine on my balcony
> Its a building from the 1950's which gives it a nice touch. Inherited some Carl Malmsten furniture and it makes it feel like a real home. I like mixing old furniture with new, im not much for all white, sterile look



Congratulations on the apartment


----------



## appletart

Thank you!! Hey, whats with the perfume formula thing in your signature? 
I would drop dead if hermes changed anything since I use jour d'hermes absolu daily


----------



## JustAgUrL

appletart said:


> Thank you!! Hey, whats with the perfume formula thing in your signature?
> I would drop dead if hermes changed anything since I use jour d'hermes absolu daily



Well, get ready, because the EU just banned a few key ingredient in 
many popular perfumes 

I am HORRIFIED ALL of my perfumes contain Jasmine, Oak Moss.. 
and Rose oil and at this point, Oak Moss is being banned.. Jasmine is next on the list I think and Rose oils will be soon after that. 

If you follow the link, it is a Facebook page I set up detailing the new ban. 
Also, I have posted numerous articles on the ban. 
Not to mention  contact info so people can send complaints. 

I wear Chanel No. 5 
Joy, by Jean Patou 
and Carolina Herrera by Carolina Herrera. 

All of them contain Jasmine, Oak Moss, and different Rose oils 

I am so upset over this If I remember correctly, Hermes will also have to change a few of their perfumes 

Chanel has already changed their formula It is terrible.. 
it smells sickeningly sweet NOT like Chanel at all 


here is one article 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/07/us-perfume-regulation-insight-idUSKBN0FC0EB20140707


----------



## JustAgUrL

appletart said:


> Thank you!! Hey, whats with the perfume formula thing in your signature?
> I would drop dead if hermes changed anything since I use jour d'hermes absolu daily



It is so crazy because they are banning natural ingredients 
the LAST thing we need is more chemicals in perfume 

Please, feel free to share that Facebook page 

I just want people to be aware of this I do hope that people will write 
to the EU Scientific Committee on Consumer Safety  

Forcing companies to change these perfumes is outrageous in my opinion. 
If somebody has an allergy, then they should try another perfume, 
not make other people suffer for this. 

UUgghh.. I am really upset over this. 
I take my perfume VERY seriously, I have taken to buying 
Vintage Joy and Vintage Chanel on ebay and Ruby Lane, this way I know they still have the old formulas. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/12/16/us-france-perfume-idUSBRE8BF02D20121216

A new Europe-wide law would force even more severe tweaks.

The brands most affected will be those which have been in the perfume industry for more than half a century, such as Dior, Chanel and Guerlain. All those fragrances use many natural ingredients and were created before scientists started looking into perfumes' potential health hazards. Chanel's No.5, one of the world's best-selling perfumes and named after its creator's fifth trial, was created in 1921.

Chanel declined to comment on whether it has ever changed the formula of its world-famous perfume, as did Guerlain, Dior and luxury brand Hermes, which all make high-end perfumes using natural ingredients.


----------



## appletart

Oh darn it. Im running out of my Miss Dior
Thanks for the article I will read it. I want to keep faith in them making the right decision tho, and hope that the perfumes will smell the same..
Im such a nerd. I read this article in swedish elle about these valleys filled with special roses that chanel used for their perfume like years ago and since then ive always loved a good perfume.


----------



## JustAgUrL

appletart said:


> Oh darn it. Im running out of my Miss Dior
> Thanks for the article I will read it. I want to keep faith in them making the right decision tho, and hope that the perfumes will smell the same..
> Im such a nerd. I read this article in swedish elle about these valleys filled with special roses that chanel used for their perfume like years ago and since then ive always loved a good perfume.




The ONLY thing that would make a difference is if women ALL over the WORLD 
got together and wrote to them and filed complaints. 

Fact is, there is no way to change these perfumes and have them smell the same. 

Chanel has already been changed, and it is terrible. 
I tried some on at Christmas and I came home from NK, crying. I was really upset over this.


----------



## appletart

aaw i feel bad too. Hope they will figure it out in the future.
Speaking of NK. I got this old oval-shaped brass coin stamped with NK logo from my grandma. Apparently its swedens first credit card! So cool. I guess the purse loving-gene runs in the family


----------



## JustAgUrL

appletart said:


> aaw i feel bad too. Hope they will figure it out in the future.
> Speaking of NK. I got this old oval-shaped brass coin stamped with NK logo from my grandma. Apparently its swedens first credit card! So cool. I guess the purse loving-gene runs in the family




Wow, that is so cool I would LOVE to see a photo of it


----------



## appletart

Let me see if i remember how to post pics i love this coin.


----------



## JustAgUrL

appletart said:


> Let me see if i remember how to post pics i love this coin.




WOW That is amazing I LOVE that, thank you for sharing this lovely 
piece of history.


----------



## appletart

No problem. Its cool how things change. Now were sitting here with all plastic cards.
I think USA were the first ones with these types of credit cards. Well ofcourse who else


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, nice old NK item appletart.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning




Good Morning Ellie. I hope you are having a lovely day..


----------



## JustAgUrL

appletart said:


> No problem. Its cool how things change. Now were sitting here with all plastic cards.
> I think USA were the first ones with these types of credit cards. Well ofcourse who else



Yeah, I am pretty sure it was Americans LOVE their credit cards 

My husband and I will not buy anything unless we can pay for it up front 
Sometimes it is sort of annoying, but it is better than being buried 
under a lot of debt.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> UUgghh I am still sick This is the worst cold I have had in years
> 
> I have had it for 3 weeks
> 
> It will not go away
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed I gained 4 kilos I feel like a fat cow.
> 
> I have been starving throughout this cold I guess my body is using
> 
> a lot of energy trying to get well.
> 
> 
> 
> How can a cold last over 3 weeks??




Afternoon &#128516; Mum has kept me busy this week. She is now feeling so much better that I might drive her home in the evening. She says it has been like staying in a 5 star hotel...

My Dad had a cold in 2 weeks, but you certainly have made a record JaG. Hope you feel better and have completely restored your health by the end of the week.


----------



## Serva1

appletart said:


> Well hello there ladies
> 
> I have totally forgot about PF past 8 months. Bought an apartment with my other half in august and has been busy doing complete renovations. Were done now. Finally! Byebye hyresrätt
> 
> Tehe im so happy. Although it ate up my purse-budget. Oh well!




Congrats Appletart, a new home is always so exciting but of course a lot of work too &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

appletart said:


> Let me see if i remember how to post pics i love this coin.




Never seen anything like this before, a very special item and a great department store


----------



## Serva1

Just finished my sushilunch and back to business. I got a Friday mood already, but still one more day to push


----------



## Elliespurse

G'day everyone, soon time for pea soup (it's Thursday).


----------



## appletart

dont forget the pancakes ellie


im sitting here dreaming of paris  
http://parisinfourmonths.com/ her photos are so lovely


----------



## appletart

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Appletart, a new home is always so exciting but of course a lot of work too &#128516;



thank you so much it is alot of work. thank god for our lovely families and that i am, after all, living with a man. although i do think i am more handy than he is. heh


----------



## Elliespurse

appletart said:


> dont forget the pancakes ellie
> 
> 
> im sitting here dreaming of paris
> http://parisinfourmonths.com/ her photos are so lovely



Yes I got pancakes with lingonberry jam!

Cari284's blog is amazing!


----------



## appletart

oh yum! i have never tried them with lingonberry jam, i must keep that in mind. my fav is blueberries and pancakes.... that reminded me of how hungry i am, must eat lunch :giggles:

waah i just noticed bukowskis fashion & diamonds are coming up soon. i must stay good this time, but im longing for a flowery bright hermes scarf for spring..


----------



## Blueberry12

It's nice here. I just had lunch.
How are you ladies?


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning &#128516; Seems you are having a good time in Åre, BlueB. Have a great vacation Med &#128516; Cuba sounds nice and warm this time of year. I put the lemontree out on the balcony. It's going to rain all day and in the meantime I'm dreaming of sunny spring.






Yes , it's lovely here.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Looks like you're having a good time in Åre as usual. Are you traveling with your family?




No , with friends. 
The weather is very nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Well, get ready, because the EU just banned a few key ingredient in
> 
> many popular perfumes
> 
> 
> 
> I am HORRIFIED ALL of my perfumes contain Jasmine, Oak Moss..
> 
> and Rose oil and at this point, Oak Moss is being banned.. Jasmine is next on the list I think and Rose oils will be soon after that.
> 
> 
> 
> If you follow the link, it is a Facebook page I set up detailing the new ban.
> 
> Also, I have posted numerous articles on the ban.
> 
> Not to mention  contact info so people can send complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear Chanel No. 5
> 
> Joy, by Jean Patou
> 
> and Carolina Herrera by Carolina Herrera.
> 
> 
> 
> All of them contain Jasmine, Oak Moss, and different Rose oils
> 
> 
> 
> I am so upset over this If I remember correctly, Hermes will also have to change a few of their perfumes
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel has already changed their formula It is terrible..
> 
> it smells sickeningly sweet NOT like Chanel at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is one article
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/07/us-perfume-regulation-insight-idUSKBN0FC0EB20140707




That's very annoying.
I use Dior : J´adore &  DKNY Be Delicious.

Both contain rose.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon &#128516; Mum has kept me busy this week. She is now feeling so much better that I might drive her home in the evening. She says it has been like staying in a 5 star hotel...
> 
> My Dad had a cold in 2 weeks, but you certainly have made a record JaG. Hope you feel better and have completely restored your health by the end of the week.




Awww Thank you 

I am glad your mum is doing better That is great.. 

yeah, This cold is holding on like crazy.. 

I would not care so much, but, I gained a ton of weight from being in bed sick.. 
I was still a little over weight from Christmas so, this really bothers me.. 
I will have to starve myself when I finally feel a little better UUgghh 

I hope I am back to human by next week at the very least


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> That's very annoying.
> I use Dior : J´adore &  DKNY Be Delicious.
> 
> Both contain rose.



I know, it does not make a lot of sense to me, that they want 
perfumes to be more chemicals rather than natural oils.. 

I really do think that if women wrote them and made complaints, 
that it could help.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Good it is weekend soon. 

JustAgUrL: colds can stay long. Hope you get better soon.

I prefer pancakes with strawberry jam. It is luxury when they come with whipped cream.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Good it is weekend soon.
> 
> JustAgUrL: colds can stay long. Hope you get better soon.
> 
> I prefer pancakes with strawberry jam. It is luxury when they come with whipped cream.



Awww Thank you Yeah, I have never had a short quick cold, always 
stay for way too long..  

I am with you on the pancakes with strawberry jam and whipped cream 
that is my favorite as well. 

I LOVE Lingonberries on meatballs and other savory dishes..


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2909113
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909114
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909115
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice here. I just had lunch.
> How are you ladies?




Great pics, love the colours of blue in the second photo. Hope you have had a great time BlueB (judging from the pics you definitely have fun) &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Awww Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad your mum is doing better That is great..
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, This cold is holding on like crazy..
> 
> 
> 
> I would not care so much, but, I gained a ton of weight from being in bed sick..
> 
> I was still a little over weight from Christmas so, this really bothers me..
> 
> I will have to starve myself when I finally feel a little better UUgghh
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I am back to human by next week at the very least




Glad you are feeling better JaG &#128516; I think it's normal to gain a little weight around Xmas time and to be frank, I am more heavy in wintertime since I don't get as much exercise ( I cannot run when it's cold or slippery). Now spring is arriving and soon I can start jogging in the park again. I don't use the scale regulary, my DBF is the one who needs that thing in the bathroom. But it's nice to loose those extra 2 kilos to fit the snug summerdresses again &#128516; I'm sure you will get back to your normal size JaG once you get active again after the terrible cold.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning




Morning Ellie &#128516; Nice that it's Friday again. I have my lemon tree on the balcony and soon it will be time to put some seeds in the soil and start growing things for the garden in the countryside &#128516; Any plans for weekend?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, not much planned for the weekend. That's nice with your lemon tree and garden.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Weekend finally. I am enjoying browsing the Bukowski auction catalogue. I hope there is nothing I want:-P


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, I'm off to browse the catalog too.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Nahreen, I'm off to browse the catalog too.



Afternoon Ellie. My wallet is safe, lots of items in bad condition or not the right size. I would never pay 45000 for a K with worn corners. Looking forward to the catalogue from STH auction house, should come soon as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes my wallet is safe too, I saw some vintage Celine items for the ref.lib. though.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Weekend finally. I am enjoying browsing the Bukowski auction catalogue. I hope there is nothing I want:-P




Oh, Now that was just MEAN!!! 

I was THINKING of saving some money this is not something I am very good at.. 

and NOW, I am also browsing the Bukowski auction catalogue


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh, Now that was just MEAN!!!
> 
> I was THINKING of saving some money this is not something I am very good at..
> 
> and NOW, I am also browsing the Bukowski auction catalogue



The STH auction house is also having a fashion auction soon and the catalogue comes on Tuesday. 
Can I get any Meaner?B-)


----------



## Nahreen

They are having a nice presentation of Chanel flap bag at Purseblog


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes I liked the presentation.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> The STH auction house is also having a fashion auction soon and the catalogue comes on Tuesday.
> Can I get any Meaner?B-)




hehehehehe No, I am not sure you could.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Gloomy weather today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, yes it's gloomy but it could be better during the day.


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516;
I'm waiting for the STH auction house catalogue as well. Just checked the H.com website and a lot of new twillies and a silk scarf I have been waiting for, but colour still open. To my surprise they have the lizzie KDT that I bought in Paris, available both in ghw and phw!!!Not in my size though, but really nice that they start to carry exotics too &#128516;

My niece is studying in St.Petersbourg next fall, so less trips to Paris, unfortunately, since I will visit her frequently. But I will compensate by trying to spend more on those few occasions that I shop in Paris &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Blueberry12

The weather is lovely today:


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Great pics, love the colours of blue in the second photo. Hope you have had a great time BlueB (judging from the pics you definitely have fun) &#128516;




Thanx , I am having a great time.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. DHs 93 year old grandma died last evening. We new it was going to happen soon. I hate funerals. I always cry.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm so sorry Nahreen. It's not easy.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^I'm so sorry Nahreen. It's not easy.



Thanks Ellie. I am ok but I feel sorry for my DH. She was very old so it was expected. It was different with my mum, not only because she was my mum but also because she was only 63.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I hope you will manage ok in the end.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. DHs 93 year old grandma died last evening. We new it was going to happen soon. I hate funerals. I always cry.




So sorry to hear the sad news. I'm also terrible at funerals, so difficult...


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^I hope you will manage ok in the end.



I think my references of what is difficult have changed after that. But life goes on as usual.

DHs birthday is next Saturday so I'll cook something nice for him.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> The weather is lovely today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911230
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911231
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911232




The view is so different from what I can see here...no snow anywhere and those mountains &#128525;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> The view is so different from what I can see here...no snow anywhere and those mountains &#128525;



Evening Serva. No snow here either. Today it really felt like spring is coming.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening Serva. No snow here either. Today it really felt like spring is coming.




Yes, soon it's time to grow things again. My Dad comes to visit us tomorrow and I will check his taxreport. My Mom has been very happy after the operation. Family is so important, I hope you can stay strong for your DH &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, did you have time to check the H.com today? I almost ordered another lizzie KDT but decided it still looks better with ghw, so I hope they will have a new colour, for example a beautiful blue mykonos with phw I could order in future.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Nahreen, did you have time to check the H.com today? I almost ordered another lizzie KDT but decided it still looks better with ghw, so I hope they will have a new colour, for example a beautiful blue mykonos with phw I could order in future.



After you wrote about it this morning I had to check it out. It was only the pink lizzard with Ghw and the smallest size s. But I was surprised it did not cost more. I have been looking at the US website to get an idea about prices if I choose to go there and a Kdt in croc was much more. I had expected lizzard to be close to croc.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> After you wrote about it this morning I had to check it out. It was only the pink lizzard with Ghw and the smallest size s. But I was surprised it did not cost more. I have been looking at the US website to get an idea about prices if I choose to go there and a Kdt in croc was much more. I had expected lizzard to be close to croc.




I think croc was about 850/895 at FSH, don't remember exactly. There were 3 colours but all with phw and it wasn't perfect so I chose the lizzie. Goes nicely with my new summerbag. A croc would be fun to have, but I'm so picky about the skin and colour+hw. I have to confess that I'm starting to crave for a croc bag, since ostrich is so difficult to get...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> So sorry to hear the sad news. I'm also terrible at funerals, so difficult...



Thanks Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I think croc was about 850/895 at FSH, don't remember exactly. There were 3 colours but all with phw and it wasn't perfect so I chose the lizzie. Goes nicely with my new summerbag. A croc would be fun to have, but I'm so picky about the skin and colour+hw. I have to confess that I'm starting to crave for a croc bag, since ostrich is so difficult to get...



Croc is amazing. Ostrich is lovely too  but I prefer smaller things in ostrich. I prefer croc when it is larger items. It's the same with Chanel quilts, I prefer smaller things like the mini, if it is too large the quilting just gets too much.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Croc is amazing. Ostrich is lovely too  but I prefer smaller things in ostrich. I prefer croc when it is larger items. It's the same with Chanel quilts, I prefer smaller things like the mini, if it is too large the quilting just gets too much.




I know that the handles of a B30 ostrich can turn dark if one isn't careful or wear twillies. I don't want to wear twillies all the time so a B30 in croc would be better. I would not buy both a Kelly pochette and a B30 in croc, so I have to decide if the B30 is really worth the money...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I know that the handles of a B30 ostrich can turn dark if one isn't careful or wear twillies. I don't want to wear twillies all the time so a B30 in croc would be better. I would not buy both a Kelly pochette and a B30 in croc, so I have to decide if the B30 is really worth the money...



I think a smaller bag is nice in exotics. B25 or pochette. Maybe you can ask in STH what sizes are available in croc? Do you know if they have the croc swatches in STH? I would love one in fuchsia, it could be a K wallet,  Dior mini or pochette but prices are too steep for me.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Will read my book today. It was a turbulent week
Tuesday I got headhunted for a job at the hospital. I just started a new one on 50% so I was only prepared to offer them the other 50% but they wanted me full time. We'll see if they can find a suitable candidate otherwise they might come back to me again.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Will read my book today. It was a turbulent week
> Tuesday I got headhunted for a job at the hospital. I just started a new one on 50% so I was only prepared to offer them the other 50% but they wanted me full time. We'll see if they can find a suitable candidate otherwise they might come back to me again.




Morning Ellie & Nahreen, hope you all have a peaceful Sunday. 

It is a nice feeling to be offered jobs. &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I think a smaller bag is nice in exotics. B25 or pochette. Maybe you can ask in STH what sizes are available in croc? Do you know if they have the croc swatches in STH? I would love one in fuchsia, it could be a K wallet,  Dior mini or pochette but prices are too steep for me.




I agree, a small bag is nice, was thinking about the price difference in a B25 and a B30. It will probably be a Kelly pochette since it's nicer to have different designs. I would love a shiny black or bordeaux with phw. I have years ago seen swatches at HST with ostrich and a couple in croc but really small selection. I would probably only carry the croc to parties so it could be a small bag. Personally I don't care for the proportions in Kelly cut. Too long and cannot fit anything.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I agree, a small bag is nice, was thinking about the price difference in a B25 and a B30. It will probably be a Kelly pochette since it's nicer to have different designs. I would love a shiny black or bordeaux with phw. I have years ago seen swatches at HST with ostrich and a couple in croc but really small selection. I would probably only carry the croc to parties so it could be small bag. Personally I don't care for the Kelly cut. Too long and cannot fit anything.



I am very particular about proportions too so the K cut is a no for me, as is Shoulder B and Square Chanel mini. In 2009 HNK checked the price for me for an croc K pochette, it was at that time 60000 SEK and a one year wait if they ordered in Jan or August. They waiting times now are probably much longer and a year ago someone posted the price of nearly 10000 euro. 

Unfortunately I would never have an opportunity to wear something exquisite as that so for now I'll only enjoy looking at others pictures. I think one in dark blue would be beautiful but it needs to be shiny, don't like the matte version.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie & Nahreen, hope you all have a peaceful Sunday.
> 
> It is a nice feeling to be offered jobs. &#128516;



Yes it was nice with the job offer. I was a bit tempted, since I saw an opportunity to try to get a good salary. I enjoy my new job and have a very good salary there but my other 50% I have a much lower salary.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I am very particular about proportions too so the K cut is a no for me, as is Shoulder B and Square Chanel mini. In 2009 HNK checked the price for me for an croc K pochette, it was at that time 60000 SEK and a one year wait if they ordered in Jan or August. They waiting times now are probably much longer and a year ago someone posted the price of nearly 10000 euro.
> 
> Unfortunately I would never have an opportunity to wear something exquisite as that so for now I'll only enjoy looking at others pictures. I think one in dark blue would be beautiful but it needs to be shiny, don't like the matte version.




Definitely shiny &#128516; I looked at croc agendas, both matte and shiny, at FSH in 2011, but then they found a blue one in ostrich ( medium size) and the choice was easy. The large croc agendas were 3500 and prices have gone up a lot since then. I don't desire a croc agenda but since I love different leathers I need something in croc &#128525;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes it was nice with the job offer. I was a bit tempted, since I saw an opportunity to try to get a good salary. I enjoy my new job and have a very good salary there but my other 50% I have a much lower salary.




Trust me, there will be other offers &#128516; and perhaps you are not ready to completely leave the academic world and focus on the private sector.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Trust me, there will be other offers &#128516; and perhaps you are not ready to completely leave the academic world and focus on the private sector.



It was not a private company. It was the clinic where I do research but I'm not formellt employed by them. I'm only working 50% for a reseracher there and when he retires I'll work for the clinic where I have my employment. They wanted me to replace a person that resigned this week and also offered me time to continue my research when my boss retires.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the month March is exciting to see if the weather will turn into spring


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It was not a private company. It was the clinic where I do research but I'm not formellt employed by them. I'm only working 50% for a reseracher there and when he retires I'll work for the clinic where I have my employment. They wanted me to replace a person that resigned this week and also offered me time to continue my research when my boss retires.




Glad they approached you. It's interesting with the research work and it's a nice feeling to be considered for a new position.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, the month March is exciting to see if the weather will turn into spring




My thoughts exactly. I already put away the winter boots and the coats with fur. When there is no snow it feels a bit odd to wear anything with fur. I took out a short black Max Mara camelhair coat instead.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; 
DBF went to the countryhouse yesterday, but I couldn't join him due to work. I have a lot on my plate this month but fortunately the hectic period will end just a couple of days before the CS meeting. I'm really looking forward to the daytrip to STH. I need to buy some presents at ST. I wonder if they will have some new products for spring/ summer or if they randomly produce new items...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, ST usually have some new items for spring/summer.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, ST usually have some new items for spring/summer.




Thank you for the info Ellie &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.

I am also looking forward to going to STH and the CS meeting. I need a break from work. I will have a really hectic period starting the week after our CS meeting and continuing on until the beginning of June.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, the other catalog is up now http://magasin5.auktionsverket.se/auktion/Fashion/  it's huge with 6 pages!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Been browsing the catalogue. Lots of Lars Wallin dresses in my size.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It was a lot of nice items listed


----------



## Serva1

I took a look at the auction items too. Thank you for posting the link, Ellie. It would be fun to go to STH and take a closer look at some items, but I'm too busy to travel now. Of course I could clear a day but it would demand a lot of arrangements and at the moment I don't have the energy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. E-mailed the auction house for some size info about 2 Wallin dresses and a Chanel jacket.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, hope they are in your size.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and Nahreen &#128516;


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Good that it is only one day left until weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes one day to go (although I think I'll leave early tomorrow).


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Woke up at 4 am today and went up. Will go to work now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'll go soon too.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Had a long day at work today. Will probably fall asleep early.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's nice with the weekend to recover


----------



## Nahreen

I booked an appointment at the hairdresser for a haircut and eyebrow picking. Will go next Friday to look good for the CS meeting. My haircut is well needed,  1,5 years since my last one.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. DHs birthday today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Oh, Happy Bday to DH artyhat:


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, I brought out my bicycle from storage today - is it too early?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. No I think you can start using it. Some bike all year round.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The weather looks promising in the coming week so perhaps I'll bike a bit.


----------



## Blueberry12

My Closet at Sturegallerian has 70 % off on the sale items.

I got a McQ by Alexander McQueen
Black Lace Print Scarf & a Karl Lagerfeld dress.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> My Closet at Sturegallerian has 70 % off on the sale items.
> 
> I got a McQ by Alexander McQueen
> Black Lace Print Scarf & a Karl Lagerfeld dress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919807



That's great Blueberry. I am looking forward to my visit to STH on the 20th. We are having a CS meeting at Wienercafeet if you have time to join.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> That's great Blueberry. I am looking forward to my visit to STH on the 20th. We are having a CS meeting at Wienercafeet if you have time to join.



What time is the meeting?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> What time is the meeting?



I think it is 10 am.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I think it is 10 am.



Great.
I think I can do it.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Great.
> I think I can do it.



Great. So far it is Serva, JustAgUrL, me and hopefully you. We'll pm you more info. I don't know if Serva wants to book a table at Wienercafeet.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Great. So far it is Serva, JustAgUrL, me and hopefully you. We'll pm you more info. I don't know if Serva wants to book a table at Wienercafeet.



O.k. Sounds fun.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  had migrain yesterday but feeling good today. Fortunately it's the only sickness I suffer from and it comes and goes, usually on a Fri-Sat timespan. It has to do with my work and stress, but I'm ok with it.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Great. So far it is Serva, JustAgUrL, me and hopefully you. We'll pm you more info. I don't know if Serva wants to book a table at Wienercafeet.




It would be fun if you can join too BlueB. I will definitely book a table  Will pm everyone details a bit later.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> My Closet at Sturegallerian has 70 % off on the sale items.
> 
> I got a McQ by Alexander McQueen
> Black Lace Print Scarf & a Karl Lagerfeld dress.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919807




Congrats, nice finds. I love small black dresses, they last forever. Always great to find something nice on sale. 

I have only shopped H lately and my latest favourite accessory is maxitwilly. I love the thickness of the silk and I always wear them around my waist. I bought 3 at FSH and will wear them even more in summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Nice you took the bike out. Here it can be a bit chilly in the morning so you probably wear a nice scarf or polo if you take the bike to work [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I took out my LV leopard stole for tomorrow (pic). I'll start with biking to the car and quickly do errands around town after work


----------



## Serva1

Lovely pic Ellie [emoji1] Makes me long for summer or sunny autumn days.



Got an invitation to our local LV in order to celebrate the new logo. LV launches so many new colours and designs that it's hard to keep track. I have an ancient catalogue " Le catalogue maroquinerie Louis Vuitton" ( mostly black & white pictures) that I have bought perhaps 6 yrs ago. It's paperback and didn't cost much. I wonder if they stopped making them. It's so outdated.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with the invitation!  Yes LV is renewing a lot right now, perhaps they needs to be ahead.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning  had migrain yesterday but feeling good today. Fortunately it's the only sickness I suffer from and it comes and goes, usually on a Fri-Sat timespan. It has to do with my work and stress, but I'm ok with it.





Great you feel better today.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> It would be fun if you can join too BlueB. I will definitely book a table  Will pm everyone details a bit later.






Great.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Congrats, nice finds. I love small black dresses, they last forever. Always great to find something nice on sale.
> 
> I have only shopped H lately and my latest favourite accessory is maxitwilly. I love the thickness of the silk and I always wear them around my waist. I bought 3 at FSH and will wear them even more in summer.



Sounds lovely.
Do you have modelling pix?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely.
> 
> Do you have modelling pix?




No pics yet but will post one next time I wear a maxitwilly[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] DBF is celebrating his birthday today. We both finish work a bit earlier so we can go to the local zoo and have a nice dinner later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's really nice


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Hope you are having a nice birthday dinner with your DBF Serva.


----------



## Mediana

Evening everyone...

I'm still bumped that I missed out on the back Maxi Twilly in Brazil. Its the only one I've really wanted. 

Today I've been searching for a great Beach bag. What are you're favourites? Any suggestions.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] yesterday was a lot of fun, really nice spring weather so I got to use sunglases during the day. After the zoo and a quick change of outfit we went browsing at spring collections and ordered som linen outfits for DBF. I got to wear my new orange B (feu) with ivory long coat and polo during the day and I changed to navy and orange in the evening. Dinner was great ( the company) but both main dishes (smoked röding and DBF had lamb) were a disappointment for us both. The dessert was satisfactory. DBF said immediately after the first dish that this is the reason he so seldom likes to eat out, because we get better food at home. It was the first time this restaurant failed, but they have still an excellent location (next to LV and a lovely view) and I frequently go there for business lunch and they will soon have their great asparagus so I will go there again but will stick to the lunch. 

It was a great day and we had mood and time to discuss some of our financial plans too. The funniest thing was that I told him I fancy a small henhouse ( just a couple of Chinese silk hens to supply me with fresh eggs) at the countryside in a few years and my DBF laughed and said he agrees, likes a fancy rooster, so hope I make you ladies smile when you read this [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, that's really nice




Yes, and this year we had time to celebrate and make it a special day.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Hope you are having a nice birthday dinner with your DBF Serva.




Thank you Nahreen. It was fun and I got to use the orange bag with matching belt. First time I combined it with navy, looked good in my opinion. If the weather is gloomy on the 20th I will wear navy instead of ivory. Might even be a better choice when travelling.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds like a great day and the small henhouse sound fun


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Evening everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still bumped that I missed out on the back Maxi Twilly in Brazil. Its the only one I've really wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I've been searching for a great Beach bag. What are you're favourites? Any suggestions.




I have to search the Brazil MT on the internet. I'm so new to the MTs, I found a Brazil scarf on H.com and it looked pretty with feathers. I'm sure the MT was nice. I need a classic Brides de Gala but have not found the perfect colour combo yet. Probably black/ gold/ silver could be fancy. I really like the feeling of the thickness of silk. I bought a 140cm silk Tapis Persanes in pale pink and ivory and a little beige to go with my etoupe B but the thin silk H nowadays produces is not so much to my liking, so I go for the cashmere silk combo instead. The silk mousselin for summer is interesting, newer tried it yet.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, that sounds like a great day and the small henhouse sound fun




Morning Ellie, yes it was special and DBF enjoyed it which was important. We are a good team and think alike in significant matters. He likes my orange B ( his favourite colour) and I felt he had fun yesterday. The henhouse plans made us laugh and joke, but it will be a reality in some years [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> I have to search the Brazil MT on the internet. I'm so new to the MTs, I found a Brazil scarf on H.com and it looked pretty with feathers. I'm sure the MT was nice. I need a classic Brides de Gala but have not found the perfect colour combo yet. Probably black/ gold/ silver could be fancy. I really like the feeling of the thickness of silk. I bought a 140cm silk Tapis Persanes in pale pink and ivory and a little beige to go with my etoupe B but the thin silk H nowadays produces is not so much to my liking, so I go for the cashmere silk combo instead. The silk mousselin for summer is interesting, newer tried it yet.



I have a couple of mousseline and I really like them. My favorite is actually the large losange in mousseline, not sure they do them anymore though. I will only go for 140cm in either cashmere/silk or mousseline. I'm done with 90cm.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.

I like the 70 scarfs. I hope they will make more options in that size. Maby it's because I'm not good at scarf tying and I always end up have so much fabric hanging in the front.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] I have a very small collection of H scarfs. I have 3 older silks but I need to check the size. I think I'm more into the 140cm and maxitwillies. The old silks I only like to wear around by head ( bikerstyle) in summer when I sit in a convertible. Keeps the hair out of my face [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I have a couple of mousseline and I really like them. My favorite is actually the large losange in mousseline, not sure they do them anymore though. I will only go for 140cm in either cashmere/silk or mousseline. I'm done with 90cm.




Interesting to find out more about the losange in mousseline. I found the Brazil MT, it looked nice and black would have been pretty.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I like the 70 scarfs. I hope they will make more options in that size. Maby it's because I'm not good at scarf tying and I always end up have so much fabric hanging in the front.




I don't master the tying technique either but got some H cards from FSH that show different styles. I guess I'm a bit lazy with my scarfs (don't style my hair much either)[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] looks like it's going to be a nice springday today. Time to put away all thick cashmere sweaters.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it looks nice today


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie. Watching Ullared now. I have never watched before. So much rubbish people buy. I went there once with my mum when I was 14. It's not the place for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

I haven't watched Ullared either. I've just decluttered so I'm careful with what I buy.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] Normal working day and tomorrow an important shareholders' meeting that should go ok. Having tea and relaxing. Ullared doesn't sound like my cup of tea either...


----------



## Nahreen

The tv show is quite fun. So many weird people. It's the same with Böda camping, so much weird people in this country.


----------



## Serva1

[emoji1][emoji1] we don't have Ullared or Böda camping here [emoji1][emoji1] I don't watch Solsidan but enjoy Beck a lot. So many weird people here too on Finnish shows ( I don't watch any). My DBF likes Strömsö and many series in Swedish. Even if he is a real Finn ( with style) he enjoys his Swedish speaking shows [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva. I've been camping at Böda but it was more than thirty years ago


----------



## Serva1

Bought my favourite " parrot tulips" yesterday and they have lovely shades of orange and green


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva. I've been camping at Böda but it was more than thirty years ago




I have only been camping in Lapland. We have not done it in recent years but it was fun to spend 3-5 days in terrain and retire to a spa after that. My DBF always does the cooking with gas ( homemade dried moosemeat, rice and mushrooms) while I retired inside the tent, patiently waiting for the food to be done, holding my Lap silverspoon in my hand...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Beautiful!




I love these type of tulips. They are grown in Finland and last so much better than the Dutch ones.


----------



## Serva1

Had to spread them around the flat. Spring has arrived [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes quality flowers lasts much longer.


----------



## Serva1

My DBF likes orange too so it has been easy to convert him to H [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Lovely tulips. My dad gave us some purple ones when he was here for dinner Sunday.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Lovely tulips. My dad gave us some purple ones when he was here for dinner Sunday.




How nice of your Dad [emoji1] My DBF hardly ever buys flowers for me, but I don't mind getting them myself, because I'm so picky...I don't have an antique Dutch tulip vase (a blue&white porcelain one with separate " tubes" for each stem) neither a large vase to fit 20 tulips. I like when you have a lot of tulips in a big asymetric vase.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Great spring weather today [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's lovely but a bit chilly in the morning.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, yes it's lovely but a bit chilly in the morning.




Morning Ellie, yes it is a bit chilly early in the morning. Still use my thin cashmere poolos...


----------



## Serva1

Today is a Maxitwilly day &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Really difficult to take good action pics inside...My Ipad takes blurry pics.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely colors!


----------



## Nahreen

Looking great Serva.

I used my KLM points in their store. I had 34000 points to spend and it got me an Italian leather bag. It arrived today. I thought it looked different than the one I ordered. I just had a look on their webpage. They had sent me another much nicer one that was 67000 points.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Lovely colors!




Thank you Ellie ( wool dress is dark grey but looks like black in the pic). I wore a matching wool coat to the dress [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Looking great Serva.
> 
> I used my KLM points in their store. I had 34000 points to spend and it got me an Italian leather bag. It arrived today. I thought it looked different than the one I ordered. I just had a look on their webpage. They had sent me another much nicer one that was 67000 points.




Lucky girl [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Lucky girl [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



Yes it was lucky. It will be my work bag for everyday use.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Busy days ahead ( work followed by meetings starting at 5 or 6 pm) but after Tuesday I can relax. Have to work during weekend too but I don't mind. I like to finish my projects. Will be exciting to visit STH on Fri next week.I have a shoppinglist for ST, NK and Ladurée. Looking forward browsing at NS and other small stores too.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Will work until lunch today. Have worked too much lately and need to try to balance it more.
Have an appointment at the hairdresser today so I will look presentable next Friday. Looking forward to it very much. 
We´ll see if HNK sends any sms regarding the scarf I´m waiting for. It is the last delivery today before our visit next Friday. 

I´ll browse some stores but I need to save for my trip to USA. I´ve been in contact with Dior this past week and I think that will be my next major purchase, the LAST bag in my collection, one in fuchsia.

In STH I´ll Just some get some small things like a new nailpolish, look at Molton Brown products. Pick up my mugs and see if I can find a nice scarf if the one I´m waiting for has not arrived. I think I´ll really browse the scarf section this time and look at everything.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, I will browse the scarf section too. Want to look at some twillies, maxitwillies and scarf designs I have found online and colour combos not available online. Need to buy a summerbag for my friend ( she loves the "Under Ekvatorn" I have in black) and small things at NK. 

Browsing is nice, I don't have a need to shop a lot, because I did find many things on my Paris trips. My basic wardrobe is already sufficient. Next investment will probably be the Chanel coat/ jacket or a  B/K. No cravings for jewellery either, have enough of bling.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] Booked a table for the CS meeting, will pm the details. Looks like we are 4 this year [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji1] Booked a table for the CS meeting, will pm the details. Looks like we are 4 this year [emoji1]



Thanks for the pm. It will be fun to see you again and meet the others. I went to the hairdresser. I was just going to cut it but came home with some dark brown highlights, to make it more shiny. She did my eye brows too and now my moustach is gone.


----------



## Serva1

&#128516; nice Nahreen, looking forward seeing you again and yes, i have a beautician on Wed to give some colour on my cheekbones after a long winter. Cut my hair in Paris so no need for a while. Have to go to my stylist next month to make me look nice for an important dinner. My movie is about to start (The Imitation Game). Need to relax today agter a hectic week and upcoming 4 days.

Hope you all have a nice relaxing Fri evening &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Spring has arrived and I just love this time of year when everything is starting to grow and sunglasses are an everyday neccessity.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes it's nice right now.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji41] you are such an early bird even on weekends. I seldom get to post before you [emoji1] even with 1 hr time difference to my advantage.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes I like early mornings, it's soon time for daylight savings hour so it'll be even earlier.

Edit: Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. I will start a new book today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, how was the book?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. It is good.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen, just had a little pizza with Papagallo Mango Sorbet. Feeling like a little pig now. I usually eat healthy and pizza ( not homemade) is basically just white flour and fat...I don't understand why I started to crave for it and now I suffer the consequences [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was a long time since I got pizza.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva. I am trying to decide if I should stay a night in STH. I like to do that every once in a while and DH enjoys to have the house to himself. 

Pizza is nice but I prefer home made. I sometimes think that they put to little topping on. I rather pay a bit extra for some more topping. I sometimes feel that they don't want to increase the price when prices for ingredients increase but as a consequence put less topping on.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening Serva. I am trying to decide if I should stay a night in STH. I like to do that every once in a while and DH enjoys to have the house to himself.
> 
> Pizza is nice but I prefer home made. I sometimes think that they put to little topping on. I rather pay a bit extra for some more topping. I sometimes feel that they don't want to increase the price when prices for ingredients increase but as a consequence put less topping on.




I love homemade things, some dessert patisseries can be great but homemade is always wonderful. My plane leaves at 4.30pm so I have a lot of time to spend and it could be fun to have lunch with you if you have time. My plan is to do shopping at H, NK and ST. I need to check NS and Gant too, perhaps pop by Massimo Dutti. You have such a long train ride, it could be conveniant for you to spend a night if you can timewise do it. I need to be back on Fri due to work on Sat.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I love homemade things, some dessert patisseries can be great but homemade is always wonderful. My plane leaves at 4.30pm so I have a lot of time to spend and it could be fun to have lunch with you if you have time. My plan is to do shopping at H, NK and ST. I need to check NS and Gant too, perhaps pop by Massimo Dutti. You have such a long train ride, it could be conveniant for you to spend a night if you can timewise do it. I need to be back on Fri due to work on Sat.



I will shop at NK, HNK and the perfume department. Maybe check out the new NS shop there. Then I want to buy some tea at Lauderee. Their chai was wonderful but I want something for spring/summer. RL is always nice but I just bought a lot of clothes so it is not so necessary. If I don't eat a big breakfast I can eat lunch.


----------



## Serva1

I need to go to Laduree too...[emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

No macaroons for me. They are nice but I prefer other cakes. Lemon meringue pie or a chocolate cake.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, beautiful sunny morning. Need to call my window cleaner. I will do the spring cleaning after the CS meeting.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I was really tired today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I think I'll clean one of my windows like Serva suggested.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Evening, in my way home from a meeting. Crazy day but glad it's over...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Mediana

What is up with the pop up ads now? First time I've seen it.


----------



## Nahreen

I have noticed them too.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Mediana

Who new making an appointment with a doctor would be so hard. 
I had a small cold before i went to Cuba, it never really broke out. On Cuba, I started getting a blocked nose and once home it broke out. I lost my voice, same thing happened two years ago. I had some Cocillana at home and the cough went away but I'm still having problem with my voice. I Speak a lot at work so I realised that I needed something stronger. they could not give me an appointed for three days. I need to find a health center with fewer clients.


----------



## Elliespurse

Med, sorry about the cold. I hope you'll find new health center.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2925502
> 
> Today is a Maxitwilly day &#128516;



Lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Looking great Serva.
> 
> I used my KLM points in their store. I had 34000 points to spend and it got me an Italian leather bag. It arrived today. I thought it looked different than the one I ordered. I just had a look on their webpage. They had sent me another much nicer one that was 67000 points.



Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Who new making an appointment with a doctor would be so hard.
> I had a small cold before i went to Cuba, it never really broke out. On Cuba, I started getting a blocked nose and once home it broke out. I lost my voice, same thing happened two years ago. I had some Cocillana at home and the cough went away but I'm still having problem with my voice. I Speak a lot at work so I realised that I needed something stronger. they could not give me an appointed for three days. I need to find a health center with fewer clients.



I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Serva1

Sorry to hear about the cold, Mediana. It's frustrating not to get an appointment when you need it, especially since you probably seldom need to see a doctor. I hope your voice comes back soon.


----------



## Serva1

First time I'm having problems with staying logged on at tPF. Every time when I jump to another tread and come back here I need to log on again...


----------



## Serva1

Also, all my subscribed treads have vanished somewhere...


----------



## Serva1

Now I fixed the problem. Found a tread by Vlad suggesting I remove my tPF app and reinstall it. Everything is back to normal now [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I'm glad you found a solution.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, yes I understood it can sometimes happen with updates [emoji1] 

Going to visit LV in STH on Fri. I rejected a coctail invitation at our local LV and mentioned that I will go to STH on Fri ( a quick visit at LV) what happened...both our storemanager and the privat client relations for Benelux&Nordic countries emailed and confirmed LV STH is looking forward to my visit and they have a SA for me [emoji1] Since Dior took nr 1 spot for customer service LV is trying very hard to improve and of course I appreciate the effort. I have always had great service at LV no matter if I'm recognized or not. Very nice of them to email me.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great coordination from LV, I'm sure it'll be nice


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] Had a really nice day today with casual shopping and good lunch.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Just back from work.

I have always recieved great service at LV but I have only purchased small items in STH. My bags have been bought abroad. I like that if you call they can check if an item is available in STH or any other store. I used that service when I was going to Copenhagen and I knew beforehand that a bag I was interested in was only available in Copenhagen and not STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie, yes I understood it can sometimes happen with updates [emoji1]
> 
> Going to visit LV in STH on Fri. I rejected a coctail invitation at our local LV and mentioned that I will go to STH on Fri ( a quick visit at LV) what happened...both our storemanager and the privat client relations for Benelux&Nordic countries emailed and confirmed LV STH is looking forward to my visit and they have a SA for me [emoji1] Since Dior took nr 1 spot for customer service LV is trying very hard to improve and of course I appreciate the effort. I have always had great service at LV no matter if I'm recognized or not. Very nice of them to email me.



Sounds lovely.
Do you plan to buy anything?


----------



## Nahreen

Looking forward to our meeting in STH. I heard we will get snow which comolicates choice of outfit.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Looking forward to our meeting in STH. I heard we will get snow which comolicates choice of outfit.



Oh no...
I wanted to wear my Bal Jacket.


----------



## Blueberry12

Wienerconditoriet has no duck leg anymore.
Very upsetting...


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely.
> 
> Do you plan to buy anything?




Nothing planned [emoji1] and frankly I have great service at my local LV (they can order almost everything). I have a soft spot for the LV in STH, because before we got our store I used to fly to STH in order to buy LV. It was always a luxurious shopping experience [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Looking forward to our meeting in STH. I heard we will get snow which comolicates choice of outfit.




I will go for the navy orange look. Long cashmere coat and ankle boots. Raincoat for my orange B and no sunnies. Perhaps I need my small H umbrella...the snow will probably be very wet. How disappointing, I had ordered sunshine [emoji41]


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Wienerconditoriet has no duck leg anymore.
> Very upsetting...











Serva1 said:


> Nothing planned [emoji1] and frankly I have great service at my local LV (they can order almost everything). I have a soft spot for the LV in STH, because before we got our store I used to fly to STH in order to buy LV. It was always a luxurious shopping experience [emoji1]



One can hope it is only in my part of Sweden where there is snow warning. I need to pack my things for my trip tomorrow. Looking forward to it and my stay at the hotel.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Wienerconditoriet has no duck leg anymore.
> 
> Very upsetting...




I always order my ostfralla and house tea followed by a sweet dessert. The bread ( I don't usually eat so much bread) is divine. Last time I bought some pastries to take back home. I always buy bread back home. Like we don't have any here...[emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

I don't know what I will eat. I am not much of a sandwhich person when there are so many cakes. Vanilj bulle is my favourite.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> One can hope it is only in my part of Sweden where there is snow warning. I need to pack my things for my trip tomorrow. Looking forward to it and my stay at the hotel.




Yes, it will be really nice [emoji1] Looking forward meeting everyone and shopping. Nowadays I only buy what I need.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva and Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I don't know what I will eat. I am not much of a sandwhich person when there are so many cakes. Vanilj bulle is my favourite.




I love desserts, but ostfralla, especially with the seeds, is so good with tea and I only have latte and a croissant before I take the flight so I need a little more breakfast. If they have nice vanilj bulle I will buy it and taste at home. Probably much easier to transport than the patisseries last time [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva and Nahreen.




Morning Ellie, as you see we are all excited to have a CS meeting. Thank you for starting this tread [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I hope you'll have a great time tomorrow


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Yes I hope you'll have a great time tomorrow




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] You are with us in spirit [emoji1]


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie, yes I understood it can sometimes happen with updates [emoji1]
> 
> Going to visit LV in STH on Fri. I rejected a coctail invitation at our local LV and mentioned that I will go to STH on Fri ( a quick visit at LV) what happened...both our storemanager and the privat client relations for Benelux&Nordic countries emailed and confirmed LV STH is looking forward to my visit and they have a SA for me [emoji1] Since Dior took nr 1 spot for customer service LV is trying very hard to improve and of course I appreciate the effort. I have always had great service at LV no matter if I'm recognized or not. Very nice of them to email me.




well, I am hoping to be joining you all tomorrow. 

I might have to take a quick detour to my Doctors office, 
Yes, still not 100% well yet, though, I am not contagious. 

I will PM my phone number to you so that if I am able to make it, 
I will be able to find you all.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Wienerconditoriet has no duck leg anymore.
> Very upsetting...





Ohhhh, now that is VERY upsetting Duck is my favorite


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh, now that is VERY upsetting Duck is my favorite



Mine too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I always order my ostfralla and house tea followed by a sweet dessert. The bread ( I don't usually eat so much bread) is divine. Last time I bought some pastries to take back home. I always buy bread back home. Like we don't have any here...[emoji1]



That sounds nice too.
I would not eat duck for breakfast anyways...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> I will go for the navy orange look. Long cashmere coat and ankle boots. Raincoat for my orange B and no sunnies. Perhaps I need my small H umbrella...the snow will probably be very wet. How disappointing, I had ordered sunshine [emoji41]



well, I will most likely be wearing black.  

Black leggings, 
Black Prada Thigh High Motorcycle boots 
Black t-shirt or sweater
black Escada Cashmere blazer
and my Louis Vuitton Speedy B.. 

I am going for City Rock & Roll chic..


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> well, I am hoping to be joining you all tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to take a quick detour to my Doctors office,
> 
> Yes, still not 100% well yet, though, I am not contagious.
> 
> 
> 
> I will PM my phone number to you so that if I am able to make it,
> 
> I will be able to find you all.




Great [emoji1] I will pm you mine. Will be exciting to see you. We have great weather here today, but it's still chilly early in the norning so I will have to wear a blue furry thing and thin cashmere silk polo.it's going to be navy&orange


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> That sounds nice too.
> I would not eat duck for breakfast anyways...



Sometimes when I am in Paris, I eat Duck salad for breakfast


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> well, I will most likely be wearing black.
> 
> 
> 
> Black leggings,
> 
> Black Prada Thigh High Motorcycle boots
> 
> Black t-shirt or sweater
> 
> black Escada Cashmere blazer
> 
> and my Louis Vuitton Speedy B..
> 
> 
> 
> I am going for City Rock & Roll chic..




Black is always great. I would have prefered ivory&orange but I had it last time in STH and it's not the most practical colour when you go through security check etc. Those trays are so dirty...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Black is always great. I would have prefered ivory&orange but I had it last time in STH and it's not the most practical colour when you go through security check etc. Those trays are so dirty...




Oh YES, I once made that mistake, wearing white when traveling to 
Paris 
NEVER again 

I managed to spill a latte down the front of me,  I was a mess 
when I arrived.  and yes, those trays are terrible.


----------



## Elliespurse

I heard it could be a bit dark outside around 11am tomorrow (moon passing in front of the sun), hope you'll be ok.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I heard it could be a bit dark outside around 11am tomorrow (moon passing in front of the sun), hope you'll be ok.




Interesting Ellie [emoji1] I'm returning home from the countryhouse. Took the new Boknäs book carousel in white ( goes nicely with the white bed) to the big guesthouse. Will go to ST tomorrow to look at fabrics etc. Looking forward to finishing the guesthouse project this summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with the fabrics to the guesthouse!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's nice with the fabrics to the guesthouse!




Yes, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Mostly packed for tomorrow. I have a tendecy to change clothes at the last minute depending on what the temperature is outside. Will arrive early in STH and drop of my bag at the hotel.


----------



## Blueberry12

Sadly I won't be able to join you tomorrow , something has come up.
I hope you will have a lovely time and visit Stockholm again soon.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Sometimes when I am in Paris, I eat Duck salad for breakfast



Sounds yummy.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Sadly I won't be able to join you tomorrow , something has come up.
> I hope you will have a lovely time and visit Stockholm again soon.



That is sad. I was looking forward to finally meet you. Hopefully We'll get the opportunity some other time.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> That is sad. I was looking forward to finally meet you. Hopefully We'll get the opportunity some other time.



Me too.
Have fun ladies and eat some extra cakes/pastries for me.


----------



## Serva1

I'm sure you can join us another time BlueB [emoji1] Mediana is traveling and could not participate either but perhaps next time[emoji1]


----------



## Mediana

I hope you have a great time in Stockholm tomorrow. I'm leaving for a short mini vacation in Athens.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Mostly packed for tomorrow. I have a tendecy to change clothes at the last minute depending on what the temperature is outside. Will arrive early in STH and drop of my bag at the hotel.




I'm just about to print my tickets. My DBF asked me what I'm doing in STH ( besides the obvious, shopping) so I said "väskträff" and he thought it was really amusing...meeting ladies who like nice things in life.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I hope you have a great time in Stockholm tomorrow. I'm leaving for a short mini vacation in Athens.




Thank you Mediana, have a nice time in Athens and I hope the weather will be great [emoji1] It will be fun to visit STH again. Next time will probably be after summer unless I get a call from H about a bag.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Have fun ladies and eat some extra cakes/pastries for me.




I promise to send you pics to the CS tread about our day in STH [emoji1] and definitely delicious pastries and perhaps a glass of champagne at LV or NK if I find something nice to shop.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I promise to send you pics to the CS tread about our day in STH [emoji1] and definitely delicious pastries and perhaps a glass of champagne at LV or NK if I find something nice to shop.





Sounds lovely.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I'm sure you can join us another time BlueB [emoji1] Mediana is traveling and could not participate either but perhaps next time[emoji1]



I hope so.


----------



## Mediana

I'm excited about the new restaurants at NK that opens next week. I'm gonna have to try them all.


----------



## Ms.Jakobsson

Hi friends! 
Does anyone know the price for the LV small cosmetic pouch in damier ebene in Stockholm?


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
My DBF asked me to bring a tin of surstömming...He has wanted to taste it for years. Well, I could probably get it from the airport but I told him that he has to open it and enjoy his surströmming on the countryside, outside, because I cannot take the aroma...


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I'm excited about the new restaurants at NK that opens next week. I'm gonna have to try them all.




Me too [emoji1] I'm looking forward to tasting good tea too. It's fun to get the NK newsletter and read the updates. Definitely good to have more lunch options in STH when shopping.


----------



## Serva1

Ms.Jakobsson said:


> Hi friends!
> Does anyone know the price for the LV small cosmetic pouch in damier ebene in Stockholm?




Sorry I don't know but you could check the price in euro in the German or French LV online store and it's probably a bit more in SEK. If I remember, I will ask the price at LV, because I'm going to STH today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Have had a great day in STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, that's great!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie. It was horrible weather with rain all day but the shopping was good.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm happy to hear the weather didn't get in the way of great shopping


----------



## Nahreen

I had great company during the shopping which made it so much nicer.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> My DBF asked me to bring a tin of surstömming...He has wanted to taste it for years. Well, I could probably get it from the airport but I told him that he has to open it and enjoy his surströmming on the countryside, outside, because I cannot take the aroma...



Lol.

Then he has too keep away from you for a while after eating it I guess.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon Ellie. It was horrible weather with rain all day but the shopping was good.



Did you buy anything exciting?


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Sorry I don't know but you could check the price in euro in the German or French LV online store and it's probably a bit more in SEK. If I remember, I will ask the price at LV, because I'm going to STH today.



And you Serva , did you get anything interesting?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Did you buy anything exciting?



I picked up a pair of mugs I had ordered at H plus a scarf, the Flamingo Party. I also got DH a card case at LV. It will be a 10 year anniversary present this summer. Will watch a movie and bought a sallad at Östermalmshallen for supper.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I picked up a pair of mugs I had ordered at H plus a scarf, the Flamingo Party. I also got DH a card case at LV. It will be a 10 year anniversary present this summer. Will watch a movie and bought a sallad at Östermalmshallen for supper.



Sounds lovely. Do you have pix of the scarf?
Congrats!
10 years is a long time.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] the orange bags had fun at the CS meeting and after enjoying breakfast and talking bags we went to HNK.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely. Do you have pix of the scarf?
> Congrats!
> 10 years is a long time.



Thanks. I will take some when I get home. It is the model called Flamingo Party. I bought the colour version nr 28 that has a yellow border.


----------



## Serva1

This Maxi Twilly came home with me.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thanks. I will take some when I get home. It is the model called Flamingo Party. I bought the colour version nr 28 that has a yellow border.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Nahreen was finally united with her beautiful FP


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Serva for posting the photo. I have been waiting a long time for it to arrive in the stores.


----------



## Serva1

The weather was so bad that I even considered buying an umbrella ( already have this model in ivory/etoupe), but I left it because the security officers at the airport might consider it to be a weapon since it's over 35cm ( need to check their rules). It's crazy, but the rules are in the end for our safety...


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva for posting the photo. I have been waiting a long time for it to arrive in the stores.




Thank you for great company Nahreen [emoji1] Yes, I'm happy you finally got it ( plus all the other items you found today).


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2934596
> 
> Evening [emoji1] the orange bags had fun at the CS meeting and after enjoying breakfast and talking bags we went to HNK.




I am sooo upset that I had to miss this, 
I felt pretty  OK yesterday, then spiked a massive fever in the middle of the 
night. 

I am really starting to wonder, just how long can this last??? 

I am so glad you all he'd fun today. 
I can't wait to see all the photos.


----------



## Serva1

LV was fun too. The lovely storemanager and staff took time to sit down and keep us company. We talked bags and got a sneaky peak of an item we are not supposed to discuss here. The renovation will be done by May and the entrance of the store will be something totally different (opens up 5 meters and a new level will be added). Takes away the "tube effect" and is so much more welcoming for customers.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for great company Nahreen [emoji1] Yes, I'm happy you finally got it ( plus all the other items you found today).



I am glad you found some nice things to bring home too. I think Friday are good days because that is when H gets new deliveries. I also think this time of the year and October are good times to look for things. No tourists, no empty shops due to sales or Christmas shoppers.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> I am sooo upset that I had to miss this,
> I felt pretty  OK yesterday, then spiked a massive fever in the middle of the
> night.
> 
> I am really starting to wonder, just how long can this last???
> 
> I am so glad you all he'd fun today.
> I can't wait to see all the photos.



Sorry you could not make it this time. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> I am sooo upset that I had to miss this,
> 
> I felt pretty  OK yesterday, then spiked a massive fever in the middle of the
> 
> night.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really starting to wonder, just how long can this last???
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you all he'd fun today.
> 
> I can't wait to see all the photos.




We are so sad you couldn't make it but there were others too and sometimes things just happen. We had a CS meeting last year in May and if people are interested we could make it twice a year, spring and autumn. Hope you get to rest and recover soon [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Thanks. I will take some when I get home. It is the model called Flamingo Party. I bought the colour version nr 28 that has a yellow border.



I've found it online.

Very pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2934596
> 
> Evening [emoji1] the orange bags had fun at the CS meeting and after enjoying breakfast and talking bags we went to HNK.



Lovely!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2934606
> 
> LV was fun too. The lovely storemanager and staff took time to sit down and keep us company. We talked bags and got a sneaky peak of an item we are not supposed to discuss here. The renovation will be done by May and the entrance of the store will be something totally different (opens up 5 meters and a new level will be added). Takes away the "tube effect" and is so much more welcoming for customers.



What was that pink cake?
Looks yummy.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> I've found it online.
> 
> Very pretty!



Thank you Blueberry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2934597
> 
> This Maxi Twilly came home with me.



Stunning!


----------



## Serva1

Sorry I forgot to take more pics but weather wasn't what I wished for and we were simply too busy. I had lunch at the airport and couldn't restrain myself but had to open a small box. My new Carmen in lagoon [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; Hope to get a bag one day in this colour...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2934606
> 
> LV was fun too. The lovely storemanager and staff took time to sit down and keep us company. We talked bags and got a sneaky peak of an item we are not supposed to discuss here. The renovation will be done by May and the entrance of the store will be something totally different (opens up 5 meters and a new level will be added). Takes away the "tube effect" and is so much more welcoming for customers.




Ohhh The Stockholm LV serves the BEST champagne..


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2934599
> 
> The weather was so bad that I even considered buying an umbrella ( already have this model in ivory/etoupe), but I left it because the security officers at the airport might consider it to be a weapon since it's over 35cm ( need to check their rules). It's crazy, but the rules are in the end for our safety...



Lol.
Once my mum was carrying a small pumpkin in her bag and the one in the security thought it was a bomb.
It was a pretty funny situation afterwards.

It was a special kind of pumpkin you can't get in Sweden , white and not sweet.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> We are so sad you couldn't make it but there were others too and sometimes things just happen. We had a CS meeting last year in May and if people are interested we could make it twice a year, spring and autumn. Hope you get to rest and recover soon [emoji1]



Thank you so much. You are all so sweet 


That would be great to do this twice a year.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> What was that pink cake?
> 
> Looks yummy.




It was actually a crispy meringue type of a cookie. The chocolate was divine. LV forgot to give us small napkins but I always carry them in the bag. Champagne was good. I had " prinsesstårta" at Wienercafé. So sorry I forgot to take a pic. I was also considering their eclat, but since I had one yesterday in my town I went for the pink prinsesstårta. It was good.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Sorry you could not make it this time. Hope you get better soon.





Thank you so much


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm really enjoying the pics!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Stunning!




Thank you, yes it looked much better in reality than online. Of course I pay more when shopping at HNK but I want to promote their business. The shop experience is nice and you get to try items. I hate returning if I buy something online.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I'm really enjoying the pics!




That is nice Ellie and thank you again for starting this tread. It gives us all pleasure to chat [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Lol.
> Once my mum was carrying a small pumpkin in her bag and the one in the security thought it was a bomb.
> It was a pretty funny situation afterwards.
> 
> It was a special kind of pumpkin you can't get in Sweden , white and not sweet.



LOL. Its like the movies pink panther with Steve Martin and he carries a hamburger at the airport in USA.


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats on your new items!


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh The Stockholm LV serves the BEST champagne..



It was very luxurious to be served champagne and chocolate at a store. It was the first time for me.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh The Stockholm LV serves the BEST champagne..




I seldom drink anything else but water when I go to my local LV, because I usually pop by quickly to pick up something during the day in between work. I need to stay sharp and alcohol relaxes me too much, even a tinytiny glass of bubbles is too much for me [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats on your new items!




Thank you Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Home sweet home. My cabdriver just drove me home. Have a nice and relaxing Fri evening everyone and thank you again Nahreen for a fun time in STH [emoji1] Now I crave for a bath and cold water to drink...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> It was actually a crispy meringue type of a cookie. The chocolate was divine. LV forgot to give us small napkins but I always carry them in the bag. Champagne was good. I had " prinsesstårta" at Wienercafé. So sorry I forgot to take a pic. I was also considering their eclat, but since I had one yesterday in my town I went for the pink prinsesstårta. It was good.



Looks very yummy.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Home sweet home. My cabdriver just drove me home. Have a nice and relaxing Fri evening everyone and thank you again Nahreen for a fun time in STH [emoji1] Now I crave for a bath and cold water to drink...



Thank you too Serva. Enjoy the rest of your Friday.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> LOL. Its like the movies pink panther with Steve Martin and he carries a hamburger at the airport in USA.




Haha.


----------



## Mediana

Looks like you had a great time. I went to Hermes today too, hoping to find the FL shawl in beige. They had about all of them except the one I want. I don't want to buy online, I need to see it.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Looks like you had a great time. I went to Hermes today too, hoping to find the FL shawl in beige. They had about all of them except the one I want. I don't want to buy online, I need to see it.



Evening Med. Hope you are enjoying your time in Athens. Sorry you did not find the shawl you wanted.


----------



## JustAgUrL

I  have a question, do any of you lovely ladies know of a good skin specialist? 

I am in need of a strong chemical peel. 
I mean the kind you only have to get once, not the weaker kind that 
needs a few applications..

Probably a good plastic surgery clinic, or something like that.

any ideas? 

Most of my friends are in their 20's.. and 30's 
I am 48..  so, I need to start fixing things here and there.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> I  have a question, do any of you lovely ladies know of a good skin specialist?
> 
> I am in need of a strong chemical peel.
> I mean the kind you only have to get once, not the weaker kind that
> needs a few applications..
> 
> Probably a good plastic surgery clinic, or something like that.
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> Most of my friends are in their 20's.. and 30's
> I am 48..  so, I need to start fixing things here and there.



Sorry I have not reached that time in my life. I don't even groom my eyebrows regularly


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Sorry I have not reached that time in my life. I don't even groom my eyebrows regularly




hehehehehe Now, that is FUNNY. 

Yeah, I am OLD so it seems 
for some strange reason, I always end up the oldest woman 
in the room..


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] I don't know about strong chemical peels either, but as you said JAG, probably you can find an advanced beautyclinic that provide botox&fillers too. Stockholm should have these kind of clinics ( we have one on prime location, next to LV). They also provide plastic surgery. 

Age is just a number [emoji1] I hope I can age gracefully like my Mom. She is incredibly active, sporty and has a great figure. Even her thick shiny hazel brown hair has just a few hints of silver here and there ( not the salt&pepper look).


----------



## Nahreen

Morning 

Even where I live several beauty clinic that offer facial treatment also offer botox and fillers. I would be careful though before doing any sort of treatment with those things. Who knows what they will do to your face in long term.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning
> 
> Even where I live several beauty clinic that offer facial treatment also offer botox and fillers. I would be careful though before doing any sort of treatment with those things. Who knows what they will do to your face in long term.




I think women have in general more pressure when it comes to aging. I know some older men that still are very handsome even when they age ( more grey and silver in their hair and wrinkles from sun exposure and laughing). Older men in many cases don't get as wrinkled or have saggy skin like some women. I don't know if it has something to do with thickness of skin or the fact that men shave.


----------



## Serva1

Do you have the feeling of walking a lot in your feet Nahreen? My ankles tell me I did my fair share of walking yesterday [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Looks like a beautiful day today. If I have the time I will take out my blue Artsy in python and go to LV and try the ballerinas again. They have reserved them for me until Monday.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes it was a lot of walking yesterday. But it was more my arms after first carrying the suitcase and then the shopping bags while manouvring the umbrella.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes it was a lot of walking yesterday. But it was more my arms after first carrying the suitcase and then the shopping bags while manouvring the umbrella.




Yes, you had a lot of shoppingbags [emoji1] Mine were not so heavy.


----------



## Nahreen

It was the mugs that needed the large shopping bag. They are now in my suitcase.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It was the mugs that needed the large shopping bag. They are now in my suitcase.




I remember when I had to carry my breakfast cups and other items a year ago. After that I decided to order china online.


----------



## Serva1

Enjoy your trip home and hope you are still happy with your purchases Nahreen. I'm taking the ST bag to Paris on my next trip.My SA will be thrilled to carry it.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Serva. Yes I am happy with everything. Look forward to a cup of tea in my new mugs when I get home. Particularly happy with the perfume bottle kit i bought. The small refillable gold bottle is so pretty. I know have lots of unopened H perfumes. I have used the samples given to me and have not yet needed to open the bottles I bought. I also use a lot of other fragrances.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> I think women have in general more pressure when it comes to aging. I know some older men that still are very handsome even when they age ( more grey and silver in their hair and wrinkles from sun exposure and laughing). Older men in many cases don't get as wrinkled or have saggy skin like some women. I don't know if it has something to do with thickness of skin or the fact that men shave.




Ohhhh YES!!!!! Women have so much pressure to look young, it is 
crazy.. we really put the pressure on ourselves.. 
and society also does not help. society is NOT kind to women who don't age well. 
You see the magazines pick on those women. it is horrible.. 


Men when they look older, look handsome and distinguished 
women, we just look OLD 

that is an interesting thought, about how it could be that men shave, 
and this could possibly have an affect on the skin 

I'm quite lucky, in that I actually look REALLLY young for my age 
BUT I am so nitpicky about myself, I want to look a little better.. 


I have not had botox yet.. but, I do get my lips injected. 
Just a little, to even them out and get rid of my smoking lines.My husband can't even  tell when 
I have had my lips done, that is how careful I am with that 
My lip doctor is the BEST a true artist. 

I am one of those women who HATES getting older.. 
and trust me, after 40, you start noticing little things, here and there 
Everything starts to RAPIDLY change 
my eyesight I am half blind I can hardly see my phone messages, 
while at 40 years old, I had perfect eyesight. it was a rapid decline


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. Yes I am happy with everything. Look forward to a cup of tea in my new mugs when I get home. Particularly happy with the perfume bottle kit i bought. The small refillable gold bottle is so pretty. I know have lots of unopened H perfumes. I have used the samples given to me and have not yet needed to open the bottles I bought. I also use a lot of other fragrances.



I would LOVE to see your refillable perfume bottle. 


How are the hermes Perfumes now days??? 

Have they changed the formulation at all ?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1] I don't know about strong chemical peels either, but as you said JAG, probably you can find an advanced beautyclinic that provide botox&fillers too. Stockholm should have these kind of clinics ( we have one on prime location, next to LV). They also provide plastic surgery.
> 
> Age is just a number [emoji1] I hope I can age gracefully like my Mom. She is incredibly active, sporty and has a great figure. Even her thick shiny hazel brown hair has just a few hints of silver here and there ( not the salt&pepper look).




This is VERY true, age is just a number 
a HORRIBLE UGLY scary number. 

Your mom sounds beautiful How old is she?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1] I don't know about strong chemical peels either, but as you said JAG, probably you can find an advanced beautyclinic that provide botox&fillers too. Stockholm should have these kind of clinics ( we have one on prime location, next to LV). They also provide plastic surgery.
> 
> Age is just a number [emoji1] I hope I can age gracefully like my Mom. She is incredibly active, sporty and has a great figure. Even her thick shiny hazel brown hair has just a few hints of silver here and there ( not the salt&pepper look).






> Morning
> 
> Even where I live several beauty clinic that offer facial treatment also offer botox and fillers. I would be careful though before doing any sort of treatment with those things. Who knows what they will do to your face in long term.




Yeah, this is why I am asking around. 

A Chemical peel is VERY strong and in the wrong hands can scare 
and burn. 
so, I am asking around, it is always best to go to a clinic that 
OTHER people have gone to, and one that has a good reputation..


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> This is VERY true, age is just a number
> 
> a HORRIBLE UGLY scary number.
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom sounds beautiful How old is she?




My Mom is 70 and she looks amazing for her age. She eats really healthy and has always been very healthconcious, a lot of walking etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

My recent purchases.


----------



## Elliespurse

^These are very beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Looks very nice Nahreen [emoji1] Hope you get an occasion to wear your scarf&bag soon.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Serva. I hope so too. Maby dinner in town once the weather gets nicer.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. I hope so too. Maby dinner in town once the weather gets nicer.




Sounds great [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> My recent purchases.



Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning
> 
> Even where I live several beauty clinic that offer facial treatment also offer botox and fillers. I would be careful though before doing any sort of treatment with those things. Who knows what they will do to your face in long term.




Yes. And these women do not look younger , they look like old women who had botox and fillers.

Same with too much PS.


I don't think it's an improvement.
But it's matter of taste.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Very nice! Congrats!



Thank you Blueberry.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, hope you had a nice weekend [emoji1] It was so cold outside and tinytiny snowflakes. I have already put away all wintercoats and boots. Hope it's temporary and we get the springlike sunny days back soon [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes I hope the warmer weather will be back soon.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] going to wear something nice today, because I have shareholder meetings and info the entire day. I always choose my bag first and after that the dress. I would love to wear my barenia bag ...nice and small but still dressy with the ghw. I think I will pair it with black and a maxitwilly in black/silver/gold since it's not springlike weather today


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  have a great day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  today was a maxitwilly day


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Looking good Serva. Today was not a glamourous day for me clotheswise. I forgot to bring pants to work. I was going to the gym at work this morning and was wearing gym clothes when I left home. Forgot to put the pants in my bag. Had to wear hospital pants all day and when I went home.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Looking good Serva. Today was not a glamourous day for me clotheswise. I forgot to bring pants to work. I was going to the gym at work this morning and was wearing gym clothes when I left home. Forgot to put the pants in my bag. Had to wear hospital pants all day and when I went home.




[emoji1] Sorry but this made me smile [emoji1] I'm very absent minded at times when it comes to routines ( not important issues). I always think that it's just me...


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] such boring weather today, really grey and gloomy. Going to my local LV after lunch and will carry my python Artsy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Mediana

Serva you looked beautiful. Great outfit!


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Serva you looked beautiful. Great outfit!




Thank you Mediana  I like to dress comfortable for long meetings (loose wool dress and matching knee length coat, all Gant). The coat has a slim cut with mandarin collar and buttons. I like the outfit, but it's just for business.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, the Germanwing crash is sad.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening, the Germanwing crash is sad.




Yes Ellie, it's terrible. So many passangers and really difficult to reach the area.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, beautiful sunshine and a perfect opportunity to wear a little orange [emoji41] Will have lunch with a good friend and visit my niece later in the evening. Hope you all have a nice day [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Nice plans!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] really windy weather today. Glad it's casual Friday so I will wear light grey jeans [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I just arrived at work a bit early.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally weekend again.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, just came home from a meeting. It's been a very busy week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes finally Friday.

Edit: Afternoon Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie and Serva. Started a new study this week.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie&Nahreen [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon Ellie and Serva. Started a new study this week.




Sounds interesting with a new study. I have had long days and no energy to do anything else but work.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes it is interesting but it will be a hectic time.


----------



## Mediana

I just came home after a lovely day in town. Lunch at Tures, Coffe and cake at NK and I finally got the chance to try on the Hermes Shawl. Unfortunately I didn't come home  with much.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Med. It is just nice to pamper one self every once in a while. Which shawl did you try?


----------



## Mediana

The Flamingo Shawl in beige, black and coral. It was a bit more red than I had hoped.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> The Flamingo Shawl in beige, black and coral. It was a bit more red than I had hoped.



Did you hope for more orange tones than red like the 90 version?


----------



## Mediana

I haven't actually seen the 90 version, but yes, I was hoping for more orange instead of red.


----------



## Nahreen

I have not seen it myself either but comparison the two on photos the large did not look as orange.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Will buy some tea today for spring.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen [emoji1] first time I've seen a croc belt strap on the European H website.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva, the croc is a rare sighting


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning Nahreen [emoji1] first time I've seen a croc belt strap on the European H website.




Sounds lovely.
Are you getting it?


----------



## Nahreen

The croc belt was beautiful but the price was quite steep for a belt.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, I just saw Lauritz bought SAV last year. Perhaps the interest in antique items and art has gone down?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. What is SAV?


----------



## Elliespurse

http://auktionsverket.se/om-oss/lauritzcom/


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. Now I understand.


----------



## Elliespurse

Testing a link http://www.proenzaschouler.com/boutiques/

Does this link work for any of you?


----------



## Nahreen

Yes this one works but not all links do.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks, it's my laptop then.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely.
> Are you getting it?




In my experience croc is very delicate. I use my belts only in jeans and pants, so it wouldn't work for me. I rather use a maxitwilly for dresses than a 32mm croc belt. A 13mm could be nice with some dresses but at the moment it's not a must have item. They have a good selection in Paris.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, I hope it'll be easy to get up early with the daylight savings hour this time..


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Two students started in the lab that I will tutor for their degree project.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with the new projects.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. On my way home.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> I just came home after a lovely day in town. Lunch at Tures, Coffe and cake at NK and I finally got the chance to try on the Hermes Shawl. Unfortunately I didn't come home  with much.




Ohh, I have never been to Tures. 

What kind of restaurant is Tures?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Good afternoon Ladies&#8230;  

How are you all doing? 

I went to my Dr last week, and I am now on my 4th round of antibiotics. 

well, I have a throat infection that will not go away&#8230;. 
I am starting to get a bit frustrated.. I feel like flinging myself out my window&#8230;.  

This damn cold and stuff started in the first week of  February, I think it was&#8230; 
and I am still not well&#8230;. 

This antibiotic is starting to work, I THINK it is at least..&#8230; 
Penicillin&#8230; 
This HAS to work!!! seriously, this really has to work&#8230;.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon JaG, I'm hoping the infection goes away this time.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon JaG, I'm hoping the infection goes away this time.




Thank you Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] on my way home from the countryhouse. I spent only one night but it was nice.


----------



## Serva1

Early morning pic. Still ice on the lake.


----------



## Serva1

JaG, I really really hope you get better soon. I had the flu for a week and felt so tired during that period. I cannot even imagine how you are coping...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva, gorgeous pic!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Two students started in the lab that I will tutor for their degree project.




That's exciting Nahreen and you have a big influence with young students. A good tutor can make a huge difference to academic studies.

Just checked the H.com and they have many new scarfs. I like Couvertures et Tenues de Jour. The white/grey/blue version is available on the US website. I also like the anemone colourway. The only disturbing thing is the thin silk quality. It doesn't matter if the cashmere scarfs are thinner but in silk I'm used to the feeling of the fabric. That is why I like the maxitwillies more nowadays.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Serva, gorgeous pic!




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] I was able to capture the blue mood that I adored in BlueB's pics. This is probably the last snow pic since we have none left in town. It's amazing that one hrs from our capital it's peaceful countryside [emoji1] Definitely a plus when living in Scandinavia.


----------



## Serva1

I took the pic from our livingroom window (like some previously posted summer/autumn pics). If I would have made an effort and gone outside on the terrace there would have been no light reflections. The Ipad takes blurry pics. I hope the next version has a better camera.


----------



## Mediana

JustAgUrL said:


> Good afternoon Ladies
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> I went to my Dr last week, and I am now on my 4th round of antibiotics.
> 
> well, I have a throat infection that will not go away.
> I am starting to get a bit frustrated.. I feel like flinging myself out my window.
> 
> This damn cold and stuff started in the first week of  February, I think it was
> and I am still not well.
> 
> This antibiotic is starting to work, I THINK it is at least..
> Penicillin
> This HAS to work!!! seriously, this really has to work.



Hope it works out. I had something similar took over a month to get better, lost my voice and all that and it felt like barbed wire in my thought when I swallowed. 

Tures is the restaurant in Sturegallerian in the back to Humlegårdsgatan.


----------



## Mediana

I just came home from an early dinner at Publico. Food was quite good but tiny portions and very overpriced.

What are you plans for Easter?


----------



## Serva1

Nothing special, have to catch up with paperwork and compulsory family dinner.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2946496
> 
> Early morning pic. Still ice on the lake.





This is such a lovely photo It looks like it could be a Christmas card


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> JaG, I really really hope you get better soon. I had the flu for a week and felt so tired during that period. I cannot even imagine how you are coping...




Awwee Thank you so much, you are so sweet 

To be honest, NOT coping well at all  

I just want this darn thing GONE I am sick of sitting in my house. 

and the weight gain is NOT making me too happy LOL 

When I have a really sore throat, I eat things to try to sooth it.. 
In general, I eat VERY healthy, but, when I am sick, I eat 
what feels good. Like Ice-cream, I am not a huge fan of ice-cream, 
But, it makes my throat feel better 

That is wreaking havoc on my weight. 

These antibiotics seem to be working, KNOCK ON WOOD.. 

so, I will be back to my normal less b*tchy self in no time 

OK No more Negative. 



I have been shopping while sitting around. 

I bought a LOVELY Prada bag 
a Lambskin Gaufre'en in Camello 

I bought it as a beat around, everyday bag.. 
It was only 3,000 Kr. 
and the photos from the auction made it look like it was quite used.. 

The bag arrived, and it almost looks like new   
It even smells NEW, the leather smells wonderful.. 

So, that is always a positive experience. 
and rare


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> Hope it works out. I had something similar took over a month to get better, lost my voice and all that and it felt like barbed wire in my thought when I swallowed.
> 
> Tures is the restaurant in Sturegallerian in the back to Humlegårdsgatan.





Thank you so very much. 

yes, that is exactly how it feels, it is quite painful  
This is my forth round of Antibiotics, First was Amoxicillin 
then it was Ciproflaxin, then more Amoxicillin 
and Now, Penicillin 
This is going better now, so, hopefully by next week, 
I will be back to new 



I will have to check out Tures what kind of food do they have??

Is it a very Swedish type place? 
or French ? etc.. etc. 

I LOVE Wienercaféet .. and Princen.

I like French type restaurants NOT sure that Princen falls under French, 
but, it is a LOVELY restaurant and great food, they also have amazing Cocktails and a great Champagne list.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> I just came home from an early dinner at Publico. Food was quite good but tiny portions and very overpriced.
> 
> What are you plans for Easter?





Oh, I went to one of those here in Sweden once and boy, do I have a story to go with it. 

The Restaurant was Oaxen  

Holy Cow, that was crazy expensive and tiny food. 


It was a few days before we were leaving for Paris.. 

A friend of my husbands was in town from America, 
he is Swedish, but now lives in the USA. 

So, he invited my husband and I,  and 2 other couples to join him and his new American girlfriend  for dinner. 


It was one of those places that charges you by the seat, 
and then they bring out ONE bite of food at a time. 
Nothing was more than 3 bites 3 tiny bites.. 

WE skipped lunch that day, knowing we were going for dinner.. 
we were starving by the time they started serving food. 

We had no idea  what to expect, as we were not the ones who 
chose the restaurant, nor did we book the table or order the food. 

In America, it is customary that if I invite you to dinner and chose 
the FOOD and everything, then I would be responsible for paying the bill, 
and paying for EVERYBODY that I invited 
since the other people would not have had the choice of what to order. 

Now, had it been a different restaurant like Princen or something 
like that, where you order your dinners individually, 
then I would be fine and feel that we should pay our own. 
BUT, like I said, he picked the restaurant and ordered the food, the wine &  champagne, we had no choices in this. 
and had NO IDEA what this was when we agreed to join them for dinner. 

Ohhhh my god when the bill came, the man who invited up, 
separated the bill by couples 

One couple, the husband had just lost his job. 
One couple, the wife did not show up, (she never shows up to anything) 
and if you are reserved at the table and don't show, you still have to pay for the 
dinner. 
So, as I said, one wife did not show, so my husbands brother had to pay for 
both he and his wife, even though she was not there,
and my husband and I, who were leaving for Paris in a few days.
We are all handed seperate bills per couple. 

I have never in my life, felt so uncomfortable when a bill came. 
and NEVER felt so bad for my poor husband 
and of course, I could just see the look of panic on the other couples face, 
being that the husband had just lost his job. 

for each couple it came to roughly 6,000 Kr. 


http://oaxen.com/krog/?lang=en&id=bookingbutton



yeah, NEVER again.. I felt so bad for my husband. 
When we got home, I had to make him dinner.. 

the food was really GOOD, but, knowing what I know now, I am 
not so sure I would attend that restaurant again. 
and NOT 6,000 Kr, good.. that was a bit pretentious. 

don't get my wrong, by no means am I cheap when it comes to eating 
at fine restaurants, but, this was just not worth it. 
The timing was really bad. (this cut into my Paris shopping) 
and not knowing that it was the kind of restaurant that serves a bit at a time, 
and being so hungry when we left.. 
and of course, not knowing that it was going to cost us that much. 

and the etiquette 

My husband and I invite people to dinner quite often when I am feeling well. 
and NEVER in my life would I invite somebody to a restaurant and 
then at the end of the dinner, hand them part of the bill. 

If my husband even allowed somebody to pay for any part of it, 
I would be mortified, as it was my husband and I who invited the people 
to join us. 

Heck, I get uncomfortable when I am at a coffee stand like Starbucks 
with a friend and we order and pay separately. I always insist on paying. 
and when my good friends and I go to lunch or dinner, we take turns paying. 

yes, as you might guess, this still bothers me. 


By the way, I still love his friend like a brother, I just won't ever let him 
pick the restaurant again


----------



## JustAgUrL

I have a question for you all.. 

What would you suggest for selling higher end items? 

I am not so sure I want to sell on ebay. too many issues and people ripping off sellers. 

Blocket, people there are just so darned cheap&#8230; 

I list a Prada bag for 2,500.. 
I get numerous messages asking if I will accept 1,000. 

I'm thinking of Bukowskis Market.

what do you all think? 

I notice that items like clothing and handbags many times sell for more 
than they suggest the item is going to sell for. 

they seem to get a great deal of traffic. 

and I would not have to worry about getting ripped off down the line
via Credit Card Chargeback. 
and they only charge 15% to the seller. 

I want to sell some Chanel and Prada coats, suits and bags. 

Do you think that Chanel and Prada do well on Bukowskis? 


Do you think that Bukowskis Market is the best place to sell items like that? 

Or, do you have any other suggestions on where to sell things of this nature?


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh, I went to one of those here in Sweden once and boy, do I have a story to go with it.
> 
> The Restaurant was Oaxen
> 
> Holy Cow, that was crazy expensive and tiny food.
> 
> 
> It was a few days before we were leaving for Paris..
> 
> A friend of my husbands was in town from America,
> he is Swedish, but now lives in the USA.
> 
> So, he invited my husband and I,  and 2 other couples to join him and his new American girlfriend  for dinner.
> 
> 
> It was one of those places that charges you by the seat,
> and then they bring out ONE bite of food at a time.
> Nothing was more than 3 bites 3 tiny bites..
> 
> WE skipped lunch that day, knowing we were going for dinner..
> we were starving by the time they started serving food.
> 
> We had no idea  what to expect, as we were not the ones who
> chose the restaurant, nor did we book the table or order the food.
> 
> In America, it is customary that if I invite you to dinner and chose
> the FOOD and everything, then I would be responsible for paying the bill,
> and paying for EVERYBODY that I invited
> since the other people would not have had the choice of what to order.
> 
> Now, had it been a different restaurant like Princen or something
> like that, where you order your dinners individually,
> then I would be fine and feel that we should pay our own.
> BUT, like I said, he picked the restaurant and ordered the food, the wine &  champagne, we had no choices in this.
> and had NO IDEA what this was when we agreed to join them for dinner.
> 
> Ohhhh my god when the bill came, the man who invited up,
> separated the bill by couples
> 
> One couple, the husband had just lost his job.
> One couple, the wife did not show up, (she never shows up to anything)
> and if you are reserved at the table and don't show, you still have to pay for the
> dinner.
> So, as I said, one wife did not show, so my husbands brother had to pay for
> both he and his wife, even though she was not there,
> and my husband and I, who were leaving for Paris in a few days.
> We are all handed seperate bills per couple.
> 
> I have never in my life, felt so uncomfortable when a bill came.
> and NEVER felt so bad for my poor husband
> and of course, I could just see the look of panic on the other couples face,
> being that the husband had just lost his job.
> 
> for each couple it came to roughly 6,000 Kr.
> 
> 
> http://oaxen.com/krog/?lang=en&id=bookingbutton
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, NEVER again.. I felt so bad for my husband.
> When we got home, I had to make him dinner..
> 
> the food was really GOOD, but, knowing what I know now, I am
> not so sure I would attend that restaurant again.
> and NOT 6,000 Kr, good.. that was a bit pretentious.
> 
> don't get my wrong, by no means am I cheap when it comes to eating
> at fine restaurants, but, this was just not worth it.
> The timing was really bad. (this cut into my Paris shopping)
> and not knowing that it was the kind of restaurant that serves a bit at a time,
> and being so hungry when we left..
> and of course, not knowing that it was going to cost us that much.
> 
> and the etiquette
> 
> My husband and I invite people to dinner quite often when I am feeling well.
> and NEVER in my life would I invite somebody to a restaurant and
> then at the end of the dinner, hand them part of the bill.
> 
> If my husband even allowed somebody to pay for any part of it,
> I would be mortified, as it was my husband and I who invited the people
> to join us.
> 
> Heck, I get uncomfortable when I am at a coffee stand like Starbucks
> with a friend and we order and pay separately. I always insist on paying.
> and when my good friends and I go to lunch or dinner, we take turns paying.
> 
> yes, as you might guess, this still bothers me.
> 
> 
> By the way, I still love his friend like a brother, I just won't ever let him
> pick the restaurant again



6000 per couple was horribly overpriced even if wine and champagne was included. Splitting the bill is common but then I choose my own food and drink so I can decide how much I want to spend.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> 6000 per couple was horribly overpriced even if wine and champagne was included. Splitting the bill is common but then I choose my own food and drink so I can decide how much I want to spend.




Exactly, if it is a normal restaurant and we get to pick what we eat and drink, 
that is fine, and totally within reasonable etiquette. 

though, I would still pay, if I invite somebody, that is just an American 
custom. 
and yeah, I learned the hard way that Sweden is a lot different in that aspect 

BUT, if somebody invites me 
to a normal restaurant, then I fully expect to pay for my own food and drinks. 

BUT, the fact that there were no choices at all, 
we did not choose ONE thing that night, not even the champagne.  My husbands friend, the host of the evening,  ordered EVERYTHING in advance, and did not inform us of what it would cost, or how it was arranged, anything. 
That is when I think it should be handled differently.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> 6000 per couple was horribly overpriced even if wine and champagne was included. Splitting the bill is common but then I choose my own food and drink so I can decide how much I want to spend.




When I first moved here, I didn't know how much drinks cost
and did not know proper Pub/ Bar etiquette 

So, I meet some new friends at SFI. 

One is from Colombia, and one girl is from France. 
Both have Swedish boyfriends.. 

So, we all go out drinking one night. 

Well, in the USA, if you are going to the bar, it is customary to ask if 
anybody else in your party needs a drink. 

So, I get to the bar, and meet up with both Couples, 
2 Swedish guys, and their girlfriends who I met at SFI 

Of course, I ask if anybody would like a drink. 

Everybody says yes so, I go to the bar and buy a round of drinks
for all of us. 

we all finish our drinks and I am going to the bar again, so again I ask, 
Would anybody else like a drink? 

Everybody says yes.. 

Now, in America, somebody would buy the first round, and then 
everybody would take turns buying rounds of drinks. 

WE decide to leave the bar and go to another bar.. 

WE get to the new bar, and since I am going to the bar to get myself a 
drink, I feel obligated to ask if anybody else would like a drink. 
They all say yes 

Ohh and by the way, I am not a beer drinker, I drink TOP shelf Tequila.. 
or, some kind of mixed drink. 

So, every time I go to the bar, they all say;  "I'll have what you're having " 

This goes on about 6 maybe 7 times.. 

I ended up spending about 4,000 or 5,000 kr.   

my husband was livid he was sooo MAD at me. 

He did not understand that it makes me feel VERY uncomfortable 
to go to the bar and only buy myself a drink


The Girls and I got a GOOD laugh out of it the next day as they also come from 
countries where people take turns buying drinks 
They had just moved here, so they were not working and their 
boyfriends were supporting them. 
and their boyfriends did not understand the taking turns buying drinks 

I have since learned to be a bit more comfortable buying drinks only for myself. 
BUT, all my friends understand that if I go to the bar, that sometimes I will be buying rounds.. 
so, we all take turns. 


Of course I know why this is the custom here, drinks are very expensive, 
so, I fully understand why people buy their own drinks. 

It is just hard to learn all over again, new bar customs 
Old habits die hard


----------



## Elliespurse

JustAgUrL said:


> I have a question for you all..
> 
> What would you suggest for selling higher end items?
> 
> I am not so sure I want to sell on ebay. too many issues and people ripping off sellers.
> 
> Blocket, people there are just so darned cheap
> 
> I list a Prada bag for 2,500..
> I get numerous messages asking if I will accept 1,000.
> 
> I'm thinking of Bukowskis Market.
> 
> what do you all think?
> 
> I notice that items like clothing and handbags many times sell for more
> than they suggest the item is going to sell for.
> 
> they seem to get a great deal of traffic.
> 
> and I would not have to worry about getting ripped off down the line
> via Credit Card Chargeback.
> and they only charge 15% to the seller.
> 
> I want to sell some Chanel and Prada coats, suits and bags.
> 
> Do you think that Chanel and Prada do well on Bukowskis?
> 
> 
> Do you think that Bukowskis Market is the best place to sell items like that?
> 
> Or, do you have any other suggestions on where to sell things of this nature?




I have sold items on http://www.bukowskismarket.com/sv and http://www.lauritz.com/sv/

I think Bukowskis Market is good for the prices, on Lauritz the prices could be lower but I got great bids on my items (interior decoration items).


There's also,

http://online.auktionsverket.se/

http://www.thebrownpaperbag.net/

http://www.affordable-luxury.se/


----------



## Mediana

JustAgUrL said:


> I will have to check out Tures&#8230; what kind of food do they have??



Hi, I mostly go to Tures for lunch. I'n my opinion they have one of the best lunches, we always end up there when we don't know where to go. However, it doesn't include beverage, sallad or coffee which you can get at other places that serve "Dagens Lunch". In the evening it gets too loud specially on the weekends when they also have a DJ. 

Oaxen is actually one of my favourite restaurants. Not sure when you where there but they use to be down near Hölö on a small Island. Kind of hard to get there and since I had to drive I couldn't have any alcohol anyway. We went once a year. Then they move to Djurgården and I haven't been to the main restaurants only Oaxen Slip and I think its great. I think I was there four times last summer. I highly recommend it. If the weather is good everyone sits outside on the patio.

As for selling things. You can try Blocket again but you have to wright. Skambud undanbedes. Otherwise, then it comes to Bags you can use try a consignment store. You shouldn't have any problems with Chanel, Prada however could be harder, it depends on what kind of bag it is.


----------



## Mediana

*Ellies* Do you remember the PS11 I bought in Burgundy a couple of years ago. It is the Classic right and not the mini? I get all confused and they appear to have change the model a bit since then.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> *Ellies* Do you remember the PS11 I bought in Burgundy a couple of years ago. It is the Classic right and not the mini? I get all confused and they appear to have change the model a bit since then.



The Classic has two buckles on the front/bottom of the bag, the Mini has nothing there.

The PS11 Classic first had two buckles and a D-ring in the middle, the Mini only had the D-ring. PS later removed all D-rings.

It's a bit confusing.


----------



## Mediana

Thank you. Well, then I have a Classic since mine has two buckles and a D-ring in the middle.  Have they changed the size now? Is the classic bigger than it used to be?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes I think I remember you got the Classic. I think the size is the same as far as I know. But there are three sizes now: Classic, Mini and Tiny.


----------



## Mediana

Ah ok, I read it in a thread. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> When I first moved here, I didn't know how much drinks cost
> and did not know proper Pub/ Bar etiquette
> 
> So, I meet some new friends at SFI.
> 
> One is from Colombia, and one girl is from France.
> Both have Swedish boyfriends..
> 
> So, we all go out drinking one night.
> 
> Well, in the USA, if you are going to the bar, it is customary to ask if
> anybody else in your party needs a drink.
> 
> So, I get to the bar, and meet up with both Couples,
> 2 Swedish guys, and their girlfriends who I met at SFI
> 
> Of course, I ask if anybody would like a drink.
> 
> Everybody says yes so, I go to the bar and buy a round of drinks
> for all of us.
> 
> we all finish our drinks and I am going to the bar again, so again I ask,
> Would anybody else like a drink?
> 
> Everybody says yes..
> 
> Now, in America, somebody would buy the first round, and then
> everybody would take turns buying rounds of drinks.
> 
> WE decide to leave the bar and go to another bar..
> 
> WE get to the new bar, and since I am going to the bar to get myself a
> drink, I feel obligated to ask if anybody else would like a drink.
> They all say yes
> 
> Ohh and by the way, I am not a beer drinker, I drink TOP shelf Tequila..
> or, some kind of mixed drink.
> 
> So, every time I go to the bar, they all say;  "I'll have what you're having "
> 
> This goes on about 6 maybe 7 times..
> 
> I ended up spending about 4,000 or 5,000 kr.
> 
> my husband was livid he was sooo MAD at me.
> 
> He did not understand that it makes me feel VERY uncomfortable
> to go to the bar and only buy myself a drink
> 
> 
> The Girls and I got a GOOD laugh out of it the next day as they also come from
> countries where people take turns buying drinks
> They had just moved here, so they were not working and their
> boyfriends were supporting them.
> and their boyfriends did not understand the taking turns buying drinks
> 
> I have since learned to be a bit more comfortable buying drinks only for myself.
> BUT, all my friends understand that if I go to the bar, that sometimes I will be buying rounds..
> so, we all take turns.
> 
> 
> Of course I know why this is the custom here, drinks are very expensive,
> so, I fully understand why people buy their own drinks.
> 
> It is just hard to learn all over again, new bar customs
> Old habits die hard



Yes drinks are quite expensive. If someone offers to get me a drink I accept but then I insist on paying the next. Sorry but those people were just rude.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Mediana

I agree with Nahreen. That behaviour is just unaccepted.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> Hi, I mostly go to Tures for lunch. I'n my opinion they have one of the best lunches, we always end up there when we don't know where to go. However, it doesn't include beverage, sallad or coffee which you can get at other places that serve "Dagens Lunch". In the evening it gets too loud specially on the weekends when they also have a DJ.
> 
> Oaxen is actually one of my favourite restaurants. Not sure when you where there but they use to be down near Hölö on a small Island. Kind of hard to get there and since I had to drive I couldn't have any alcohol anyway. We went once a year. Then they move to Djurgården and I haven't been to the main restaurants only Oaxen Slip and I think its great. I think I was there four times last summer. I highly recommend it. If the weather is good everyone sits outside on the patio.
> 
> As for selling things. You can try Blocket again but you have to wright. Skambud undanbedes. Otherwise, then it comes to Bags you can use try a consignment store. You shouldn't have any problems with Chanel, Prada however could be harder, it depends on what kind of bag it is.




yeah, we went when they were at Djurgården. 

They have a restaurant in front, and then a more Private restaurant 
in the back. 
I think that both are called Oaxen. 
The front restaurant is a normal sit down order type restaurant. 
and in the back, it is the 10 course ONE bite per course 
type menue, that you order in advance. 


the Dinner is 2,000 for each person without drinks. 
so, it would be 4,000 for a couple without any drinks at all. 

That is still WAYYYY too much for the amount of food you get. 

we did get a nice box of chocolates at the end of the dinner.. 
still not worth the 6,000 we paid. 

Maybe the front restaurant is better. 

and maybe it was better when it was on the Island?? 



yeah, I have to say, Blocket has become a nightmare for selling. 

I used to do well on Blocket.. NOW, it is just a bunch of people 
who should most likely be shopping H&M for their handbags.. 

I get the most ridiculous offers, for example

2,000 for a Full length Cashmere Chanel Coat. I had the coat listed for a VERY reasonable 6,000 with a paid authentication. 

I wanted to ask her, what the heck she had been smoking 

1,000 for a Lambskin Prada. 

'when I get messages like that, sometimes I will write a 
very snarky message in reply, and then not send it. 
It makes me feel a bit better. 


Blocket is just crushing my soul 

what is so frustrating, is that I am ONE of the FEW people 
who actually includes 6 photos, I include an authentication for the item
and I always include a lot of measurements and info. 
Most people use ONE photo, and no measurements, and 
just say, Louis Vuitton handvaska ,,, etc. 
NO real info 

The Vintage Boutique is a pretty good one, but, she does not pay out that well. 

I do LOVE that store though


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> I have sold items on http://www.bukowskismarket.com/sv and http://www.lauritz.com/sv/
> 
> I think Bukowskis Market is good for the prices, on Lauritz the prices could be lower but I got great bids on my items (interior decoration items).
> 
> 
> There's also,
> 
> http://online.auktionsverket.se/
> 
> http://www.thebrownpaperbag.net/
> 
> http://www.affordable-luxury.se/




Thank you These are great, I have only heard of Brown Paperbag, I LOVE that 
site. 

the others, look promising for sure Thank you. 
I will check these out


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> I agree with Nahreen. That behaviour is just unaccepted.





> Yes drinks are quite expensive. If someone offers to get me a drink I accept but then I insist on paying the next. Sorry but those people were just rude.




yeah, It was quite shocking. 

My husband just explained to me that some people don't understand 
that people can take turns buying drinks, they were sort of young, 
so, that could have been part of it. 
I was still soooo shocked by it


----------



## Mediana

JustAgUrL said:


> yeah, we went when they were at Djurgården.
> 
> They have a restaurant in front, and then a more Private restaurant
> in the back.
> I think that both are called Oaxen.
> The front restaurant is a normal sit down order type restaurant.
> and in the back, it is the 10 course ONE bite per course
> type menue, that you order in advance.
> 
> 
> the Dinner is 2,000 for each person without drinks.
> so, it would be 4,000 for a couple without any drinks at all.
> 
> That is still WAYYYY too much for the amount of food you get.
> 
> we did get a nice box of chocolates at the end of the dinner..
> still not worth the 6,000 we paid.
> 
> Maybe the front restaurant is better.
> 
> and maybe it was better when it was on the Island??



Yes the main restaurant is Oaxen with the tasting menu and the one in the front is Oaxen Slip. Yes, it is expensive but its also as good as it gets in Sweden, so I personally think its worth it even thought its 2000 p/p. 

As for expensive dining experience. A long time ago, probably 2012 or so the dollar was really high. 1$ was 10kr (Gahh, we are nearly there now). Anyway ..we were in NYC and my BF wanted to try a Sushi restaurant he heard great things about. So we took a cab to somewhere in midtown and found the restaurant on the second floor in the building. Nothing fancy. We sat at the bar and let the chef decided what to eat (Omakase menu). I had water and BF had two Japanese bears. It was delicious and we were there for just over a hour. Then came the bill $428 . With tip it was $500 or 5000kr. Lets just say it was the more than I ever expected to pay for sushi .


----------



## Mediana

*Ellies* Have you seen the PS1 Pouch in Grape anywhere in Europe. I want one!! 

Barneys have everything I want right now but with the currency right now, I can't pay that much.


----------



## Elliespurse

*Med*, I think the Grape Jam was a fall color?

I tries to keep this thread updated: Colors through the seasons

queen::reading:


----------



## Mediana

Thanks, I totally missed that thread before. Yes, I thought it would be a fall color. I could go with burgundy instead, but haven't seen that one either. Unfortunately Proenzas own website don't seem to have any season colours now.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Thank you JaG for sharing restaurant and bar experiences. I once invited a couple to a fine dining restaurant, because I knew they would not go there otherwise and I wanted to give our friend's girlfriend this experience. As I suspected she had never had this type of food before and I still remember how she looked at one dish and said it was a piece of art...I knew the Chef and had chosen the dishes and wines in advance and it gave me pleasure to see how my guests loved the food and the wines were superb. Naturally I payed for everything. 

I don't like the way how your friend invited you all over to Oaxen, had decided what you eat and drink and made you pay. Usually in my country when you invite someone to a restaurant you express the invitation in a way that it is clear that you cover the expenses. I know it's different in the US.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ladies. On the bus home. Rented some movies for the weekend. 

Talking about food. I had the best steaks on my visits to the US. I think the most expensive restaurant I have been to is Spago in Beverly Hills but we had a wonderful meal with wine and still only paid a maximum of 2000 for a three course meal.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> Yes the main restaurant is Oaxen with the tasting menu and the one in the front is Oaxen Slip. Yes, it is expensive but its also as good as it gets in Sweden, so I personally think its worth it even thought its 2000 p/p.
> 
> As for expensive dining experience. A long time ago, probably 2012 or so the dollar was really high. 1$ was 10kr (Gahh, we are nearly there now). Anyway ..we were in NYC and my BF wanted to try a Sushi restaurant he heard great things about. So we took a cab to somewhere in midtown and found the restaurant on the second floor in the building. Nothing fancy. We sat at the bar and let the chef decided what to eat (Omakase menu). I had water and BF had two Japanese bears. It was delicious and we were there for just over a hour. Then came the bill $428 . With tip it was $500 or 5000kr. Lets just say it was the more than I ever expected to pay for sushi .




WOW!!!! For Sushi??? 

You must have had some of the more rare fish, perhaps??


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Thank you JaG for sharing restaurant and bar experiences. I once invited a couple to a fine dining restaurant, because I knew they would not go there otherwise and I wanted to give our friend's girlfriend this experience. As I suspected she had never had this type of food before and I still remember how she looked at one dish and said it was a piece of art...I knew the Chef and had chosen the dishes and wines in advance and it gave me pleasure to see how my guests loved the food and the wines were superb. Naturally I payed for everything.
> 
> I don't like the way how your friend invited you all over to Oaxen, had decided what you eat and drink and made you pay. Usually in my country when you invite someone to a restaurant you express the invitation in a way that it is clear that you cover the expenses. I know it's different in the US.




Exactly!!!! 

See, had we known up front, then it would be fine 
OR, at the very least, been able to chose what we were eating 


IN the USA, if you invite people to join you for dinner, you pay. 

If I invite a friend to lunch or dinner, I always pay 
That is unless we have made prior arrangements 
and even then, I get VERY uncomfortable when trying to split 
a dinner or lunch check, so I will usually just discreetly take the 
check and pay.


That is so sweet that you did that for your friend and his girlfriend. 
I LOVE doing that kind of thing. It is always a reward to watch somebody enjoy 
that kind of meal. 


I must admit, I was completely shocked by it. 

Had that been my husband who did that, I would have been mortified 
and taken the check myself. 
Though, to be clear, my husband would NOT do that 
my husband is quite refined. 

Jeez I sound like I'm talking about good wine hehehehe 
Well, I guess my husband is like fine wine, he is getting better with age


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon Ladies. On the bus home. Rented some movies for the weekend.
> 
> Talking about food. I had the best steaks on my visits to the US. I think the most expensive restaurant I have been to is Spago in Beverly Hills but we had a wonderful meal with wine and still only paid a maximum of 2000 for a three course meal.




I was just thinking about Spago, just this morning 

I used to go to Spago in Las Vegas I lived in Las Vegas back in the mid 90's 

I knew EVERYBODY there. the managers name was Gerard. 
he always treated me like royalty 

So anyway, I was in there one night and had dinner with some friends, 
they had left and so I was walking up to the bar to go have a drink before 
I was going to leave. 

Gerard was sitting at a table with a few other people and asked if I wanted to join them Of course I said sure, I would love to. 
So, Gerard introduced me and the others said their names and 
shook hands, and a man in a white Chefs uniform, stuck his hand out, 
and I said, "You must be Chef?' 

That is usually what people will call the Chef of a restaurant 
NOT by name, just Chef 
He laughed in a charming laugh, and said YES, Chef.. 

So, we are all sitting and having drinks and having a GREAT time, 
and Chef leans close to me, and sort of whispers in my ear, "If you like, you may call me Wolfgang.."


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon Ladies. On the bus home. Rented some movies for the weekend.
> 
> Talking about food. I had the best steaks on my visits to the US. I think the most expensive restaurant I have been to is Spago in Beverly Hills but we had a wonderful meal with wine and still only paid a maximum of 2000 for a three course meal.




Spago is ONE of my favorite restaurants.. 
I even make one of their Off the menu items at home.. 
It's called Jewish Pizza 

It is a cold pizza, and instead of tomato sauce, it is a Crème fraîche mixed 
with dill.. 
That is the sauce. 
and then topped with smoked salmon Lax, and sprinkled with red onion 
and capers. 

It is a great summertime dish.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> I was just thinking about Spago, just this morning
> 
> I used to go to Spago in Las Vegas I lived in Las Vegas back in the mid 90's
> 
> I knew EVERYBODY there. the managers name was Gerard.
> he always treated me like royalty
> 
> So anyway, I was in there one night and had dinner with some friends,
> they had left and so I was walking up to the bar to go have a drink before
> I was going to leave.
> 
> Gerard was sitting at a table with a few other people and asked if I wanted to join them Of course I said sure, I would love to.
> So, Gerard introduced me and the others said their names and
> shook hands, and a man in a white Chefs uniform, stuck his hand out,
> and I said, "You must be Chef?'
> 
> That is usually what people will call the Chef of a restaurant
> NOT by name, just Chef
> He laughed in a charming laugh, and said YES, Chef..
> 
> So, we are all sitting and having drinks and having a GREAT time,
> and Chef leans close to me, and sort of whispers in my ear, "If you like, you may call me Wolfgang.."



That is great you got to meet the owner of the restaurants. I will go to Beverly Hills again in October. This time I will go to one of Lisa Vanderpumps restaurants just because I like the Real Housewives shows. My favourite franchise restaurant in the US is the Cheesecake factory. So many lovely varieties to choose from.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> That is great you got to meet the owner of the restaurants. I will go to Beverly Hills again in October. This time I will go to one of Lisa Vanderpumps restaurants just because I like the Real Housewives shows. My favourite franchise restaurant in the US is the Cheesecake factory. So many lovely varieties to choose from.




Ohhh How I miss American Fine dinning. 

I am totally jealous that you will be going to Beverly Hills 
and the Cheesecake Factory.. 

I wish that there were good desert restaurants in Stockholm, 
Weinercaffeet is the only place that I have seen that 
has a great assortment of deserts.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh How I miss American Fine dinning.
> 
> I am totally jealous that you will be going to Beverly Hills
> and the Cheesecake Factory..
> 
> I wish that there were good desert restaurants in Stockholm,
> Weinercaffeet is the only place that I have seen that
> has a great assortment of deserts.



As much as I like Princess bakelse, I so wish for more desserts to choose from. I think Tysta Marie at Östermalmshallen have quite a good take away selection. Too bad we don't have any equivalent here in this town.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> As much as I like Princess bakelse, I so wish for more desserts to choose from. I think Tysta Marie at Östermalmshallen have quite a good take away selection. Too bad we don't have any equivalent here in this town.





Ohhh I LOVE Princess Cake 

You had to say Princess cake, right as my husband was going to the 
grocery store  to get dinner Now, I am having him get me a cake as well. 

I have never been to Tysta Marie, I will have to check it out Thank you 
for mentioning this place 

I could always Fed Ex a dessert to you


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh I LOVE Princess Cake
> 
> You had to say Princess cake, right as my husband was going to the
> grocery store  to get dinner Now, I am having him get me a cake as well.
> 
> I have never been to Tysta Marie, I will have to check it out Thank you
> for mentioning this place
> 
> I could always Fed Ex a dessert to you



Tysta Marie have lots of different desserts compared to traditional Swedish bakteries. I love their lemon meringue pie. 

I need to find some cake in the freezer too now


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Tysta Marie have lots of different desserts compared to traditional Swedish bakteries. I love their lemon meringue pie.
> 
> I need to find some cake in the freezer too now





My throat is finally feeling better, I THINK 

So, The Princess cake is my LAST Hooray for a while.. 


I now have to work on losing the freakin' 10 kilos I gained while sick UUgghh 

I have NO IDEA how I am going to make that happen 

If any of you lovely ladies have any good recipes for 
REALLY low calories dinners, let me know 

I'm going to have to crash diet this weight off me.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> My throat is finally feeling better, I THINK
> 
> So, The Princess cake is my LAST Hooray for a while..
> 
> 
> I now have to work on losing the freakin' 10 kilos I gained while sick UUgghh
> 
> I have NO IDEA how I am going to make that happen
> 
> If any of you lovely ladies have any good recipes for
> REALLY low calories dinners, let me know
> 
> I'm going to have to crash diet this weight off me.



Great to hear you are feeling better. Sorry can't help you regarding low calorie cooking. I have to put cream in everything. My hubby blames his round shape on my cooking.

Tysta Marie have mix your own take away salad. I have done it twice on my visits to STH. They have hand peeled shrimps, prosicutio etc. Lovely.


----------



## Mediana

JustAgUrL said:


> WOW!!!! For Sushi???
> 
> You must have had some of the more rare fish, perhaps??



Haha ..yes, solely for sushi, water and 2 beers  It was at Kurumazushi

I think NK has a nice selection of cakes, if you like Princesstårta you should try their Estelle cake. It's very nice. I mostly go to Tosses on Karlavägen since it is close to me. K märkt on Karlavägen is also nice. Off course its no where near a Red Velvet cake from Cheese Cake Factory


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Exactly, if it is a normal restaurant and we get to pick what we eat and drink,
> that is fine, and totally within reasonable etiquette.
> 
> though, I would still pay, if I invite somebody, that is just an American
> custom.
> and yeah, I learned the hard way that Sweden is a lot different in that aspect
> 
> BUT, if somebody invites me
> to a normal restaurant, then I fully expect to pay for my own food and drinks.
> 
> BUT, the fact that there were no choices at all,
> we did not choose ONE thing that night, not even the champagne.  My husbands friend, the host of the evening,  ordered EVERYTHING in advance, and did not inform us of what it would cost, or how it was arranged, anything.
> That is when I think it should be handled differently.



What a rude person.
I hope he is an ex friend.


----------



## Blueberry12

@JustAgUrL

Have you tried the cheesecake at NK? It's very yummy.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie [emoji1] I was able to capture the blue mood that I adored in BlueB's pics. This is probably the last snow pic since we have none left in town. It's amazing that one hrs from our capital it's peaceful countryside [emoji1] Definitely a plus when living in Scandinavia.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2946496
> 
> Early morning pic. Still ice on the lake.



So lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> In my experience croc is very delicate. I use my belts only in jeans and pants, so it wouldn't work for me. I rather use a maxitwilly for dresses than a 32mm croc belt. A 13mm could be nice with some dresses but at the moment it's not a must have item. They have a good selection in Paris.



Yes , they are delicate , but so pretty.


----------



## Blueberry12

Talking about restaurants I had lunch at Strömma Krog.
It has a new owner.

The food is still good.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Glad Påsk to everyone.


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Easter Nahreen!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Will have fish and potato puree and white whine sauce for dinner.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that sounds great!


----------



## Nahreen

We had some easter food with our neighbours last night. Tonight we will have a calm dinner. Our neighbours have three baby boys 0,5 to 4 years old plus a nervous dog.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a lot, not a dull moment.


----------



## Mediana

I just came home from a Easter Buffé at Långbro Värdshus. It was surprisingly similar to a Christmas smorgasbord . Its a very nice place and so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Great to hear you are feeling better. Sorry can't help you regarding low calorie cooking. I have to put cream in everything. My hubby blames his round shape on my cooking.
> 
> Tysta Marie have mix your own take away salad. I have done it twice on my visits to STH. They have hand peeled shrimps, prosicutio etc. Lovely.




Thank you so much.. 



hehehehe&#8230; You sound like you cook like I do&#8230;.. 
I put cream in a lot of my dishes.. 

I either make the most LUXURIOUS calorie laden meals&#8230; 
OR, really healthy&#8230;. NOT much for the in-between&#8230;.. 

Last week after we had mentioned duck here on the thread, 
I was craving duck like crazy&#8230;. 
So, we had the BEST Duck Confit Salads&#8230;. 

It was:
Duck Confit - they have cans of duck confit at  Cajsa Warg (favorite market) 
mixed greens&#8230; 
Artichoke hearts- (canned packed in water-) 
Radishes- thinly sliced 
Green beans- 
Shallots- thinly sliced 
Red Paprika- diced 
and sprinkled with chèvre cheese- 
and thinly sliced fried potatoes- my favorite restaurant in Paris adds these to their 
duck salads, so, of course I had to add these. 


and I made a Blood Orange & Red wine vinegar dressing:
Red Wine Vinegar 
Dijon Mustard
a sprinkle of sea salt & pepper- 
Olive Oil- 
and Blood Oranges- Fresh squeezed 

This was one of the best salads I have had in a long time&#8230; 



I wanted to add walnuts and diced pears&#8230; But, I was getting tired 
from all my chopping and mixing&#8230;.. 

I peel my walnuts, I peel the dark skin off of them to 
remove the bitterness, it's a VERY tedious, difficult and time consuming task. 
Next time, I will peel the walnuts the day before. 

Yes, I am that neurotic.. 

It is really hard to find really GOOD quality walnuts here in Sweden&#8230; 
In the USA, there are many different brands to choose from, 
some are higher in quality than others.
I would think with as many vegans as we have in Sweden, that there 
would be a choice of higher quality nuts at the grocery stores. 


I am realllly picky when it comes to cooking, I buy only the BEST 
ingredients, even if I have to go to 3 or 4 different markets 
just to get the items for ONE dinner. 
This is the case most of the time, well, usually 2 different grocery stores.
We live in the city, so the grocery stores are small, and they don't all carry 
the same foods. 

For example, only one grocery store near me had a deli counter, 
and I like thick sliced ham, and so, I can only get thick sliced ham at that grocery store, yes, that store has a terrible meat department and not much produce,
So, I have to buy the ham at one market, and go to the other market 
to get the rest of the items. 
and only one grocery store in my area has romaine lettuce. 
So, needless to say, it creates a lot of work for me when I am making a nice dinner. 

It is VERY frustrating. 
and my husband still does not understand why I am so picky when it comes to 
what I put in my meals and why I am not willing to substitute certain items. 

He thinks that you can substitute romaine lettuce with iceberg lettuce.. 
AS IF!!!! 
I could never use iceberg lettuce for a Caesar Salad, that would taste strange. 

IT is so bad, that I won't even use local flour for making crepes/ galettes, 
I order my buckwheat flour from France, Treblec Farine de Ble Noir, so I can make authentic savory Galettes. 

Ohhh how I LOVE cooking..


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> What a rude person.
> I hope he is an ex friend.




I know, huh?? 

It was shocking to me 

He's still a friend, but, I do give him a VERY bad time about that, 
and always joke to him that he NEVER again gets to pick the restaurant 
(OK, that is not really a joke, as no, he is not allowed to pick the restaurant again.. ) 



I don't know what it is like in Sweden, BUT, when in the USA if a husband 
or boyfriend is making a major Faux Pas of this nature, 
the wife or girlfriend in America, would quietly pull the man aside and explain 
that this is just not right, that this is just not how one should conduct themselves.. 
And, his girlfriend did not do this. 
I thought that was a bit strange, being that she is American and all. 


If my husband were to do this, I would have been mortified.
Of course my husband would NEVER do this..  that is just bad manners,
and there is a lot I can say about my husband, but, bad manners is not one of those things


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning




Good Morning Ellie, 

I hope you are having a wonderful Easter weekend. 


I wish ALL Of you a LOVELY Easter.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks JAG, it's a great weekend here  hope you're all ok too.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, hope everyone has had a Happy Easter [emoji1] I have just recovered from a 2 day migrain (usually I only have to suffer one day, perhaps once a month). I just loved catching up on this tread and reading about food, enjoyed BlueB's pics as usual, even if I cannot eat so much after being sick for 2 days. My DBF always takes care of me, he knows I crave for good quality yellow grapefruit when I'm starting to recover and even if I always ask him to buy me just one, he always brings me 3 [emoji1] About the quality of food, especially vegetables and sallad, it's fun to find I'm not the only one who has high standards.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds like you are feeling better JaG [emoji1] I always enjoy reading your detailed posts and you have a wonderful sence of humour. 

When I was feeling ill I found myself thinking about all my possessions and felt that I have so much of everything. Also, thinking about how much more stuff I need...especially luxury items and even if I enjoy my H bags and blingblings, I'm starting to feel that I rather put my money now on other, more traditional "investments". There are still a couple of things on my shoppinglist but I'm starting to feel content with what I have.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I'm happy you have recovered now and you had DBF take care of things.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, I'm happy you have recovered now and you had DBF take care of things.




Morning Ellie [emoji1] Thank you, yes DBF is a darling [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I know, huh??
> 
> It was shocking to me&#8230;
> 
> He's still a friend, but, I do give him a VERY bad time about that,
> and always joke to him that he NEVER again gets to pick the restaurant&#8230;
> (OK, that is not really a joke, as no, he is not allowed to pick the restaurant again.. )
> 
> I don't know what it is like in Sweden, BUT, when in the USA if a husband
> or boyfriend is making a major Faux Pas of this nature,
> the wife or girlfriend in America, would quietly pull the man aside and explain
> that this is just not right, that this is just not how one should conduct themselves..
> And, his girlfriend did not do this.
> I thought that was a bit strange, being that she is American and all.
> 
> 
> If my husband were to do this, I would have been mortified.
> Of course my husband would NEVER do this..  that is just bad manners,
> and there is a lot I can say about my husband, but, bad manners is not one of those things&#8230;



How does he react when you are " joking" about that dinner?
Does he understand that his behaviour was not acceptable?
Not in Sweden either of course.

While it's usual to pay for one's food you pick the place together and order your own food in that case. If you choose everything then you pay for everything even here.

I don't think it's a "custom" here to take your SO aside and tell her/him if you are not happy with her/his behaviour. 
Maybe some does that , but it's not typical in Sweden.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> hehehehe You sound like you cook like I do..
> I put cream in a lot of my dishes..
> 
> I either make the most LUXURIOUS calorie laden meals
> OR, really healthy. NOT much for the in-between..
> 
> Last week after we had mentioned duck here on the thread,
> I was craving duck like crazy.
> So, we had the BEST Duck Confit Salads.
> 
> It was:
> Duck Confit - they have cans of duck confit at  Cajsa Warg (favorite market)
> mixed greens
> Artichoke hearts- (canned packed in water-)
> Radishes- thinly sliced
> Green beans-
> Shallots- thinly sliced
> Red Paprika- diced
> and sprinkled with chèvre cheese-
> and thinly sliced fried potatoes- my favorite restaurant in Paris adds these to their
> duck salads, so, of course I had to add these.
> 
> 
> and I made a Blood Orange & Red wine vinegar dressing:
> Red Wine Vinegar
> Dijon Mustard
> a sprinkle of sea salt & pepper-
> Olive Oil-
> and Blood Oranges- Fresh squeezed
> 
> This was one of the best salads I have had in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to add walnuts and diced pears But, I was getting tired
> from all my chopping and mixing..
> 
> I peel my walnuts, I peel the dark skin off of them to
> remove the bitterness, it's a VERY tedious, difficult and time consuming task.
> Next time, I will peel the walnuts the day before.
> 
> Yes, I am that neurotic..
> 
> It is really hard to find really GOOD quality walnuts here in Sweden
> In the USA, there are many different brands to choose from,
> some are higher in quality than others.
> I would think with as many vegans as we have in Sweden, that there
> would be a choice of higher quality nuts at the grocery stores.
> 
> 
> I am realllly picky when it comes to cooking, I buy only the BEST
> ingredients, even if I have to go to 3 or 4 different markets
> just to get the items for ONE dinner.
> This is the case most of the time, well, usually 2 different grocery stores.
> We live in the city, so the grocery stores are small, and they don't all carry
> the same foods.
> 
> For example, only one grocery store near me had a deli counter,
> and I like thick sliced ham, and so, I can only get thick sliced ham at that grocery store, yes, that store has a terrible meat department and not much produce,
> So, I have to buy the ham at one market, and go to the other market
> to get the rest of the items.
> and only one grocery store in my area has romaine lettuce.
> So, needless to say, it creates a lot of work for me when I am making a nice dinner.
> 
> It is VERY frustrating.
> and my husband still does not understand why I am so picky when it comes to
> what I put in my meals and why I am not willing to substitute certain items.
> 
> He thinks that you can substitute romaine lettuce with iceberg lettuce..
> AS IF!!!!
> I could never use iceberg lettuce for a Caesar Salad, that would taste strange.
> 
> IT is so bad, that I won't even use local flour for making crepes/ galettes,
> I order my buckwheat flour from France, Treblec Farine de Ble Noir, so I can make authentic savory Galettes.
> 
> Ohhh how I LOVE cooking..




Sounds yummy.
I'll cook duck too.
With mashed potatoes and sallad.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> We had some easter food with our neighbours last night. Tonight we will have a calm dinner. Our neighbours have three baby boys 0,5 to 4 years old plus a nervous dog.




Oh my god does she drink?? 

I can hardly handle the ONE I have. 
Of course she is a teenager there is a lot of EYE-ROLLING. 

when I lived in Seattle, I had a friend who had 3 boys of that same 
age group 
Holy cow That is just CHAOS VERY LOUD chaos 

I admire women that have that kind of patience..

Boys are a LOT of work They are energetic and love to rough and tumble 
I was always freaking out when her boys would start climbing things 
it always felt like we were going to end up at the hospital 
Either one of the boys getting hurt, or me having a nervous breakdown


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> I just came home from a Easter Buffé at Långbro Värdshus. It was surprisingly similar to a Christmas smorgasbord . Its a very nice place and so I'm not complaining.




That looks like such a quaint little place 

It has that Homey type of look about it. I bet that was a lovely Buffé.. 

What kinds of foods did they have?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Morning, hope everyone has had a Happy Easter [emoji1] I have just recovered from a 2 day migrain (usually I only have to suffer one day, perhaps once a month). I just loved catching up on this tread and reading about food, enjoyed BlueB's pics as usual, even if I cannot eat so much after being sick for 2 days. My DBF always takes care of me, he knows I crave for good quality yellow grapefruit when I'm starting to recover and even if I always ask him to buy me just one, he always brings me 3 [emoji1] About the quality of food, especially vegetables and sallad, it's fun to find I'm not the only one who has high standards.





Oh my god, I am so sorry.. 
Really, I hope you are feeling better That is just no way to spend a 
weekend. I'm so glad that DB took good care of you.. 

That is one of the worst things to suffer from 
I had them as a teenager from 16 years old, to 2o years old, at least one a week or every other week
they would have to take me to the hospital for a Morphine shot 
They didn't have the medicines then, that they have now for such things.. 
Luckily, I outgrew them when I was about 20 years old, I figured out later that it was just hormonal changes that was causing them.. 


Do they know what is causing them? 
Do they give you good medicine for these? 
and does it work? 

I remember that pain, and how it was totally debilitating. 


That is wonderful that your DB brings you more than you ask for. 

as for standards of vegetables at the market, YES, that is VERY important. 
That is one thing I LOVE about Spring and Summer in Stockholm, 
all of the fresh fruit and vegetable stands they have at PUB, at Hotorget and Slussen. 
They offer far better quality and variety of produce and it is actually cheaper than at the grocery store.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Sounds like you are feeling better JaG [emoji1] I always enjoy reading your detailed posts and you have a wonderful sence of humour.
> 
> When I was feeling ill I found myself thinking about all my possessions and felt that I have so much of everything. Also, thinking about how much more stuff I need...especially luxury items and even if I enjoy my H bags and blingblings, I'm starting to feel that I rather put my money now on other, more traditional "investments". There are still a couple of things on my shoppinglist but I'm starting to feel content with what I have.




Awww Thank you so much You just made my day  

I think I am starting to turn that corner 
The antibiotic was working, BUT, I think I might need a longer 
time on them, so I put in an email to my Dr. 
Hopefully, he will allow this. and if so, I will be back to my self in no time 



I know what that is like, when you are sick, thinking about the things you have 
and things you plan on buying.. 
I do that all the time.

Sometimes I bring out my favorite handbags and set them up 
at the end of the sofa, or the end of my bed, so I can look at them and enjoy them 

Or, I will be sitting here in my silk pajamas while watching TV or reading a book, 
and I will put on a pair of my Louboutins, and sit and watch TV or read my book  
while wearing my Louboutins. 

I was REALLLLY sick for 3 years. so, sometimes you have to enjoy 
things in the only way you can, and sometimes that is sitting on your sofa
wearing pajamas in Louboutins.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> How does he react when you are " joking" about that dinner?
> Does he understand that his behaviour was not acceptable?
> Not in Sweden either of course.
> 
> While it's usual to pay for one's food you pick the place together and order your own food in that case. If you choose everything then you pay for everything even here.
> 
> I don't think it's a "custom" here to take your SO aside and tell her/him if you are not happy with her/his behaviour.
> Maybe some does that , but it's not typical in Sweden.




The "Host/ Friend" .. He sort of gets a very coy, shy embarrassed smile on his face and says he is VERY sorry 
and we kind of laugh it off


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> The "Host/ Friend" .. He sort of gets a very coy, shy embarrassed smile on his face and says he is VERY sorry
> and we kind of laugh it off



At least he probably does not do that again.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds yummy.
> I'll cook duck too.
> With mashed potatoes and sallad.




That is what I make for Christmas dinner every year 

Starter is:

 French Onion Soup with the crispy crouton in the bowl, topped with melted baked Gruyere . 

Main course: 

Duck breast from France, pan fried with crispy skin
a Cognac sauce with wild cherries or cranberries. 
or, Grand Marinier reduction- 
or Ruby Red Port Wine Reduction. 

sometimes I make a couple of the sauces, so people can chose the one they like best. 

Duchess Potatoes  Drizzled with White Truffle Oil (Truffle Oil is to die for!!) 

Green Bean Casserole- with green beans- mushroom soup and crispy onions on top- 

Bread Stuffing-  Italian Sausage, Celery, brown Mushrooms, sage, 
diced pears- and walnuts 

Dessert: 
White Chocolate Mousse with an edible dark chocolate bowl 

and for drinks, I make a huge batch of Eggnog sprinkled with Nutmeg- 
and mix it either with Cognac and Brandy or, just one or the other, 
and sometimes with Dark Rum.
It depends on my mood 



Ohhh I LOVE Christmas It is my favorite holiday. 

I make cookies, Carmel Popcorn and the BEST Fudge in the world. 
I make about 10 tins of fudge and take it to my dry cleaner, my shoe repair shop,  and the post office, and various other people I know around town and do business with throughout the year


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> That is what I make for Christmas dinner every year
> 
> Starter is:
> 
> French Onion Soup with the crispy crouton in the bowl, topped with melted baked Gruyere .
> 
> Main course:
> 
> Duck breast from France, pan fried with crispy skin
> a Cognac sauce with wild cherries or cranberries.
> or, Grand Marinier reduction-
> or Ruby Red Port Wine Reduction.
> 
> sometimes I make a couple of the sauces, so people can chose the one they like best.
> 
> Duchess Potatoes  Drizzled with White Truffle Oil (Truffle Oil is to die for!!)
> 
> Green Bean Casserole- with green beans- mushroom soup and crispy onions on top-
> 
> Bread Stuffing-  Italian Sausage, Celery, brown Mushrooms, sage,
> diced pears- and walnuts
> 
> Dessert:
> White Chocolate Mousse with an edible dark chocolate bowl
> 
> and for drinks, I make a huge batch of Eggnog sprinkled with Nutmeg-
> and mix it either with Cognac and Brandy or, just one or the other,
> and sometimes with Dark Rum.
> It depends on my mood
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I LOVE Christmas It is my favorite holiday.
> 
> I make cookies, Carmel Popcorn and the BEST Fudge in the world.
> I make about 10 tins of fudge and take it to my dry cleaner, my shoe repair shop,  and the post office, and various other people I know around town and do business with throughout the year



Sounds very lovely!
Any pix?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds very lovely!
> Any pix?




I will dig around see if I can find one... 
I always forget to take pix of foods I make. I wish I would remember
as I would love to have a collection of my different dishes in photos, 
If I don't have one, my DD might, she is always taking pix of food


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh my god, I am so sorry..
> 
> Really, I hope you are feeling better That is just no way to spend a
> 
> weekend. I'm so glad that DB took good care of you..
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the worst things to suffer from
> 
> I had them as a teenager from 16 years old, to 2o years old, at least one a week or every other week
> 
> they would have to take me to the hospital for a Morphine shot
> 
> They didn't have the medicines then, that they have now for such things..
> 
> Luckily, I outgrew them when I was about 20 years old, I figured out later that it was just hormonal changes that was causing them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they know what is causing them?
> 
> Do they give you good medicine for these?
> 
> and does it work?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that pain, and how it was totally debilitating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful that your DB brings you more than you ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> as for standards of vegetables at the market, YES, that is VERY important.
> 
> That is one thing I LOVE about Spring and Summer in Stockholm,
> 
> all of the fresh fruit and vegetable stands they have at PUB, at Hotorget and Slussen.
> 
> They offer far better quality and variety of produce and it is actually cheaper than at the grocery store.




How horrible that you had migrains for such a long time...Actually my migrains are work related, I'm such a workhorse and perfectionist [emoji1] They are very random and usually take just 24hrs so I survive. People have allergies and all sorts of things so I can cope with the migrain.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh my god does she drink??
> 
> I can hardly handle the ONE I have.
> Of course she is a teenager there is a lot of EYE-ROLLING.
> 
> when I lived in Seattle, I had a friend who had 3 boys of that same
> age group
> Holy cow That is just CHAOS VERY LOUD chaos
> 
> I admire women that have that kind of patience..
> 
> Boys are a LOT of work They are energetic and love to rough and tumble
> I was always freaking out when her boys would start climbing things
> it always felt like we were going to end up at the hospital
> Either one of the boys getting hurt, or me having a nervous breakdown



No drinking for her at the moment. She is still breast feeding the baby. I and DH don't understand how they manage at all. 

Had my 3,5 year old nephew here today. We had my brother and his family and my dad and uncle for dinner. No more kids this Easter weekend now. I have had my portion for a while now. My brother is having another baby. It is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday so I was not sure if they would be able to come today. We are now eagerly anticipating the next baby.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> How horrible that you had migrains for such a long time...Actually my migrains are work related, I'm such a workhorse and perfectionist [emoji1] They are very random and usually take just 24hrs so I survive. People have allergies and all sorts of things so I can cope with the migrain.




Still, that is just not a fun way to live.  
that kind of pain is just awful. 


I will say, that it's good  that they only last a day 
Mine used to last 2- 3 days 
I am so glad I grew out of them Now, I don't even get headaches 
much.. well, once in a while, but, I just take an aspirin and an Alvadon and 
they go away 

Stress is just the worst thing for a person 
Though, I have to admit, when I am working, I am a total work-a-holic 
and throughout my life a total  perfectionist, so I can relate.. 


Have you tried lavender pillows? 

I get this fantastically fragrant Dried Lavender from Provence, 
I then buy a bunch of those little sheer fabric pouches 
and make my own saches. 
The scent is supposed to help relax you.. I have read about people 
making bedroom pillows from this, and it helps them sleep. 

Let me know if you're interested in trying some.. 


It's a great shop, and you can buy the Dried Lavender by the kilo 


and, if you're interested, Origins has a Fantastic product called:

Peace of Mind
On-the-spot relief

(snippet from their website) 
When the world closes in on you and your head feels a size too small, apply just two dabs of Origins mind-clearing formula on the back of your neck, temples and earlobes. You'll feel a tingling sensation as pressure, tension and tightness begin to melt away.

IN general, I am not one to buy into this kind of stuff, but, Peace of Mind is 
an AMAZING product, and you can keep it in your handbag for use 
when you are feeling a bit stressed. 

I would certainly recommend this. 

It is hard to explain how it works, but, have you ever been in a candle shop, 
and smelled a scent that instantly relaxed you? 
That is how this works But, BETTER.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Still, that is just not a fun way to live.
> that kind of pain is just awful.
> 
> 
> I will say, that it's good  that they only last a day
> Mine used to last 2- 3 days
> I am so glad I grew out of them Now, I don't even get headaches
> much.. well, once in a while, but, I just take an aspirin and an Alvadon and
> they go away
> 
> Stress is just the worst thing for a person
> Though, I have to admit, when I am working, I am a total work-a-holic
> and throughout my life a total  perfectionist, so I can relate..
> 
> 
> Have you tried lavender pillows?
> 
> I get this fantastically fragrant Dried Lavender from Provence,
> I then buy a bunch of those little sheer fabric pouches
> and make my own saches.
> The scent is supposed to help relax you.. I have read about people
> making bedroom pillows from this, and it helps them sleep.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested in trying some..
> 
> 
> It's a great shop, and you can buy the Dried Lavender by the kilo
> 
> 
> and, if you're interested, Origins has a Fantastic product called:
> 
> Peace of Mind
> On-the-spot relief
> 
> (snippet from their website)
> When the world closes in on you and your head feels a size too small, apply just two dabs of Origins mind-clearing formula on the back of your neck, temples and earlobes. You'll feel a tingling sensation as pressure, tension and tightness begin to melt away.
> 
> IN general, I am not one to buy into this kind of stuff, but, Peace of Mind is
> an AMAZING product, and you can keep it in your handbag for use
> when you are feeling a bit stressed.
> 
> I would certainly recommend this.
> 
> It is hard to explain how it works, but, have you ever been in a candle shop,
> and smelled a scent that instantly relaxed you?
> That is how this works But, BETTER.



I would not mind trying that Origins product. I live on Treo. I get neck pain that gives me headache.


----------



## Mediana

JustAgUrL said:


> That looks like such a quaint little place
> 
> It has that Homey type of look about it. I bet that was a lovely Buffé..
> 
> What kinds of foods did they have?



It was a Buffe for Easter. Here's the menu. Its a cosy place, specially in the winter when there's snow outside.

Had to take a tour to Bauhaus today to buy some moving boxes and trash bags. We are still trying to empty the apartment in Kungsholmen. Its a work in progress. Took two tours to the "Återvinningscentralen in Bromma". 
Went to Länna möbler today, my favourite furniture store. I always find so many nice things. We've spent the last couple of days trying to find a new bed. We're having a hard time deciding.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> It was a Buffe for Easter. Here's the menu. Its a cosy place, specially in the winter when there's snow outside.
> 
> Had to take a tour to Bauhaus today to buy some moving boxes and trash bags. We are still trying to empty the apartment in Kungsholmen. Its a work in progress. Took two tours to the "Återvinningscentralen in Bromma".
> Went to Länna möbler today, my favourite furniture store. I always find so many nice things. We've spent the last couple of days trying to find a new bed. We're having a hard time deciding.



Where are you moving Med? Are you getting a larger apartment? I actually purchased my Missoni puff from Lännas online store. It was easy to buy and get it sent. I have the puff in my walk in closet.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> No drinking for her at the moment. She is still breast feeding the baby. I and DH don't understand how they manage at all.
> 
> Had my 3,5 year old nephew here today. We had my brother and his family and my dad and uncle for dinner. No more kids this Easter weekend now. I have had my portion for a while now. My brother is having another baby. It is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday so I was not sure if they would be able to come today. We are now eagerly anticipating the next baby.




No kidding, wow, I also can't imagine how they manage it all. 

Congratulations on the New baby coming.. 
Ohhhh, I LOVE babies 

YOU are a much better person than I am. 

I'm a mom, but, in general, I am not too kid friendly. 
Baby friendly, VERY much so 
But, kid friendly, not so much. 

My daughter was a DREAM she was very well behaved 
My test would was  if after we left somebody house, if they would 
call me within a few days and say they would LOVE to have her over again 
Then, that meant that other people also thought she was well behaved 
This is when she was 2 and 3. she was always a pleasure to bring with me 
to peoples homes she was not shy or anything, she was just great at listening 
and not running in the house, and she was good at entertaining herself 
She did not start screaming for attention or anything, or interrupt '
when we were sitting around talking. 
she was just an AMAZING kid 
"THEN she grew up and became a teenager " 


I just don't like poorly behaved children and there seems to be a lot 
of those these days 


I live on a second floor apartment and the people above have a 
kid a boy, who evidently like to get up at 6 AM 
and run and JUMP off the sofa 

I tried asking NICELY if they could TRY to see if they could 
perhaps try to stop him from running back and forth for HOURS 
at a time and jumping from the sofa at 6AM 

asking them did no good 

Oh and, this is the SECOND family who had a boy 
who was keen on getting up and running and jumping on my head 

No matter how nice we asked, they were just rude 




and then once, a friend of my husband brought his 2 kids over

after they left, I said; "NEVER again!!! "

Those kids were holy terrors they tore into EVERYTHING 
and would not listen to the parents at all.. 
and if we were talking, one of the boys would walk up and just stat saying 
"Pappa Pappa Pappa Pappa Pappa. "
and I mean over and over, and he never wanted an answer
Dad would ask what he wanted and the kid would say, "I don't know" 

Then he would run into another room and start opening 
'cupbords and drawers and taking everything out 


These days, too many parents let their kids just run wild, 
they don't teach them to say please and thank you. 

yeah, I don't have the patients to be around other peoples kids.. 

OK, NOT all are bad But, many parents just don't teach their 
kids anything so, I don't blame the kids, I blame the parents 


yes, I know, I am a terrible person :shame:


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> No kidding, wow, I also can't imagine how they manage it all.
> 
> Congratulations on the New baby coming..
> Ohhhh, I LOVE babies
> 
> YOU are a much better person than I am.
> 
> I'm a mom, but, in general, I am not too kid friendly.
> Baby friendly, VERY much so
> But, kid friendly, not so much.
> 
> My daughter was a DREAM she was very well behaved
> My test would was  if after we left somebody house, if they would
> call me within a few days and say they would LOVE to have her over again
> Then, that meant that other people also thought she was well behaved
> This is when she was 2 and 3. she was always a pleasure to bring with me
> to peoples homes she was not shy or anything, she was just great at listening
> and not running in the house, and she was good at entertaining herself
> She did not start screaming for attention or anything, or interrupt '
> when we were sitting around talking.
> she was just an AMAZING kid
> "THEN she grew up and became a teenager "
> 
> 
> I just don't like poorly behaved children and there seems to be a lot
> of those these days
> 
> 
> I live on a second floor apartment and the people above have a
> kid a boy, who evidently like to get up at 6 AM
> and run and JUMP off the sofa
> 
> I tried asking NICELY if they could TRY to see if they could
> perhaps try to stop him from running back and forth for HOURS
> at a time and jumping from the sofa at 6AM
> 
> asking them did no good
> 
> Oh and, this is the SECOND family who had a boy
> who was keen on getting up and running and jumping on my head
> 
> No matter how nice we asked, they were just rude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then once, a friend of my husband brought his 2 kids over
> 
> after they left, I said; "NEVER again!!! "
> 
> Those kids were holy terrors they tore into EVERYTHING
> and would not listen to the parents at all..
> and if we were talking, one of the boys would walk up and just stat saying
> "Pappa Pappa Pappa Pappa Pappa. "
> and I mean over and over, and he never wanted an answer
> Dad would ask what he wanted and the kid would say, "I don't know"
> 
> Then he would run into another room and start opening
> 'cupbords and drawers and taking everything out
> 
> 
> These days, too many parents let their kids just run wild,
> they don't teach them to say please and thank you.
> 
> yeah, I don't have the patients to be around other peoples kids..
> 
> OK, NOT all are bad But, many parents just don't teach their
> kids anything so, I don't blame the kids, I blame the parents
> 
> 
> yes, I know, I am a terrible person :shame:



No you are not terrible. Me and hubby can take a few hours with kids but no more. You can tell we have none of our own. Hubby is past 40 and I am closing in on 40 but we don't want any. We find many kids today to be very spoiled.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> I would not mind trying that Origins product. I live on Treo. I get neck pain that gives me headache.




It is a GREAT product.. 
I had sort of forgotten all about it, 
now, I am also looking for a bottle myself


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> No you are not terrible. Me and hubby can take a few hours with kids but no more. You can tell we have none of our own. Hubby is past 40 and I am closing in on 40 but we don't want any. We find many kids today to be very spoiled.




Ohhh, I know exactly what you mean 

I was 32 when I had my daughter and when I was 30, 
people would ask me when I was getting married and having kids.. 

Back then, I had NO interest in children.. American women 
could not understand that. Women would constantly tell me how 
I was being selfish and that I didn't know what I wanted 
In America, sometimes women get treated as if that is all we are good for. 

I'm REALLY happy I had my daughter, she changed my life in ways I could never quantify... But, I also understand not wanting to have kids 
It's a personal choice and women should not be made to feel guilty for making that choice. 

and yes, I totally agree, kids today are  WAY too spoiled when I go to restaurants 
and see couple with 2 or 3 kids, and the kids are running around, 
climbing all over things, screaming and yelling.. and the parents 
just sit there and laugh, as if it is no big deal annoying the other customers. I find that so annoying. 

Then the kids who live in my building above me are prime examples 
Oh, I get so annoyed over that 

I would NEVER have allowed my daughter to RUN and jump in the 
apartment, that is what OUTSIDE Parks are for


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh, I know exactly what you mean
> 
> I was 32 when I had my daughter and when I was 30,
> people would ask me when I was getting married and having kids..
> 
> Back then, I had NO interest in children.. American women
> could not understand that. Women would constantly tell me how
> I was being selfish and that I didn't know what I wanted
> In America, sometimes women get treated as if that is all we are good for.
> 
> I'm REALLY happy I had my daughter, she changed my life in ways I could never quantify... But, I also understand not wanting to have kids
> It's a personal choice and women should not be made to feel guilty for making that choice.
> 
> and yes, I totally agree, kids today are  WAY too spoiled when I go to restaurants
> and see couple with 2 or 3 kids, and the kids are running around,
> climbing all over things, screaming and yelling.. and the parents
> just sit there and laugh, as if it is no big deal annoying the other customers. I find that so annoying.
> 
> Then the kids who live in my building above me are prime examples
> Oh, I get so annoyed over that
> 
> I would NEVER have allowed my daughter to RUN and jump in the
> apartment, that is what OUTSIDE Parks are for



I think parents have to take responsibility for their kids and be good examples to them. DH and I were on a plane back from a vacation in the Seychelles. A Swedish family let their small child run wild in the aeroplane. They were more interested in watching a movie and drinking. I could see the stewardess getting more and more annoyed since the kid was in the way of the food trolleys and crept into the first class where people were sleeping.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> I think parents have to take responsibility for their kids and be good examples to them. DH and I were on a plane back from a vacation in the Seychelles. A Swedish family let their small child run wild in the aeroplane. They were more interested in watching a movie and drinking. I could see the stewardess getting more and more annoyed since the kid was in the way of the food trolleys and crept into the first class where people were sleeping.




OMG, Being on an areoplane, I would have been furious!! 

Parents seem to not want to PARENT their children these days, 

They want to let them just do whatever they want 
It is even bad with teens. 
Heck my daughter is a VERY responsible 16 years old, 
yet, I still look at her online activity. I want to know where and what she is posting, even though I fully trust her and her judgement. I just still think it is my business 
as a parent to know where my daughter is going, whether it be physically in person, or virtually, on the internet. 


You know what MANY girls her age are doing?

Posting NUDE photos of themselves in Instagram and Tumblr..

I am actually dead serious. I was SHOCKED when my daughter showed 
me these photos. 
and the mild ones are massive cleavage or their bum hanging out of their 
short shorts sheer lingerie 

The captions are to the effect of 

"I'm a feminist, because I can choose what I do with my body."

"My nude body is girl power!!!"

These girls are 14, 15, 16 years old. 
Where are their parents? Why don't  their parents know what they are posting online? 

This is happening in Sweden, the USA, The UK. 
all over the world, girls are doing this. 

It makes me physically sick :cry:

These poor girls have NO direction and it seems that they don't have a parent who 
is teaching them about life and how it is not good for their self-esteem to be 
posting sexual photos when they are 14 years old. .. and it is clear that they don't understand that 
what they are doing is in the eyes of the law, child pornography. 


My daughter and I are super close we talk about EVERYTHING
and I make sure that she knows she can come to me with any question and any problem, and I will not judge her. 

we talk about sex, and we talk about how boys act at this age, we talk about drugs, we talk about what she wants to do with her life. . 
I have been completely open and honest with her on EVERY subject since she was about 9 or 10 

Luckily, it worked.. she is a great kid, with a really level head on her shoulders. 
She even comes to me with these girls photos and reports them to the websites.. 
She has an amazing amount of self-esteem, a true leader, 
She has a boyfriend 
that she has been with for 1.5 years, he is the GREATEST boyfriend a mother 
could EVER want for her daughter.. My fear was that she would like the BAD boys
who don't treat women very well. Instead, she is with a guy who treats her like a queen 

Seriously, this guy should give Boyfriend Lessons he is just the BEST kid ever 


She and I are VERY lucky to have one another 
I just wish I could help those girls, and  find out what is going on in these other girls lives that makes them feel as though they need to post nude photos of themselves at 14 years of age.... 

It is bad enough that many parents allow their small children to 
rule the house and do what they want, BUT, when they become teenagers, 
the parents NEED to start stepping up and help prepare these kids for the real world.


----------



## Mediana

I can't believe this. I woke up with headache and earlier today I felt that my throat starting hurting again, but that can't be because I just got better. Well, now my nose has starting running. I just can't get sick again, I don't have the time.


----------



## Mediana

*Nahreen * No, we haven't moved. This is BF:s old apartment which his father later lived in. Now he's so ill and dement that he had to move to a home over two years ago. Nobody has lived there since. We really need to get our behinds in gear and sell the thing.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> I can't believe this. I woke up with headache and earlier today I felt that my throat starting hurting again, but that can't be because I just got better. Well, now my nose has starting running. I just can't get sick again, I don't have the time.





Ohhh That is awful, I am so sorry I know exactly what you are going through.. 

I hope it is just a small hiccup, and you are not really getting sick again


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh That is awful, I am so sorry I know exactly what you are going through..
> 
> I hope it is just a small hiccup, and you are not really getting sick again



Nope not a small hickup. Stuffed nose and the throat hurts. Gahh 

I'm curious and I'm sure you've mentioned it before, but how long have you been i Sweden and is you husband Swedish? Where do you live in the city? 

As for groceries. If I need good meat I buy it at Hötorgshallen or Östermalmshallen. I prefer Hötorgshallen because its cheaper and has a bigger selection. Depending on what kind of vegetables you're looking for, sometimes the asian stores have good ones.They do have great herbs. Really a pot of Santa Maria basel doesn't even smell like basel, not to mention Coriander. Its a joke and I can't believe people settle for it.
I always buy home grocery whenever I travel. BF even brought home Beef from Japan once .


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning




Good Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning JAG, Nice Ta Meet Ya!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Lovely weather today. Just went for a long walk.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> Nope not a small hickup. Stuffed nose and the throat hurts. Gahh
> 
> I'm curious and I'm sure you've mentioned it before, but how long have you been i Sweden and is you husband Swedish? Where do you live in the city?
> 
> As for groceries. If I need good meat I buy it at Hötorgshallen or Östermalmshallen. I prefer Hötorgshallen because its cheaper and has a bigger selection. Depending on what kind of vegetables you're looking for, sometimes the asian stores have good ones.They do have great herbs. Really a pot of Santa Maria basel doesn't even smell like basel, not to mention Coriander. Its a joke and I can't believe people settle for it.
> I always buy home grocery whenever I travel. BF even brought home Beef from Japan once .





That is terrible that you're sick again, I am so sorry. 

That is what my cold/ flu id for the first month.. 
I would start feeling like I was getting well, then I would wake the next 
day feeling like I had just become sick. 

I wish I had some American cold medicines, I would send them to you&#8230; 
NyQuil is one of he GREATEST thing to take when you have a cold. 

It is still difficult for me to get through a cold and flu here
being that there are no cold medicines at all..
Now I use things like Ginger,  Cayenne Pepper, lemon and honey&#8230; 

and sometimes Absinth&#8230;. 


as for your questions, I have been here 8 years.. 
My husband is Dutch, but, he was born and raised here. 
We live in Katerina /Sofia - Söder - 

Ohhhh my god, I LOVE Hötorgshallen&#8230; 

You're right, their beef is a LOT cheaper than the other grocery stores. 
I LOVE their International Markets. when I am making Mexican Street Tacos,  I buy Beef Flank Steak at the Latin Market there. 

We buy our favorite Christmas Tomte Tea&#8230; 

and I LOVE Östermalmshallen.. 
They have a lovely selection of heat-up type of Dinners&#8230;. 
WE bought their Potatoes and Boeuf Bourguignon once, it was AMAZING!!! 

They also have the most spectacular Fish market&#8230; 

That is funny you mention the Asian stores, they are wonderful 
for buying many items&#8230; and a LOT cheaper than the Coop 
and ICA. 
They  carry some of the things that I need for baking at Christmas, like Evaporated Milk, 
that is hard to find in Sweden. 

You are soooo RIGHT about the herbs here, it is so frustrating, 

same with Tomatoes- Holy cow, they are pale and hardly smell or taste 
like a tomato. 
I buy the ones in the black thin plastic container that is covered in see thru cellophane ,
They are some sort of Italian tomato, they are really firm and not mushy, and they SMELL like tomatoes. 



I often wonder the same thing, why do people here put up with it? 
If people would complain, things would change. 
But, Swedes don't like to complain, this is why restaurants that have mediocre 
food and service, stay in business. 

Speaking of quality&#8230; 
I just found this website a few weeks back.

here is the homepage;
http://gourmetdirekt.gourmetli.com

They have all different types of meet, even Wagu. They have many different sausages, ham. 
I think I might have to try this place and see if the meat is worth it, 
it sure looks like good quality. 

That is too funny that when you travel, you bring food home&#8230; 
I do the same thing&#8230; 

One time in Amsterdam, I had the BEST white Tiger Bread&#8230; 
It was so soft and moist&#8230;. Literally, the BEST bread I've ever tasted. 
I had bought 2 pairs of shoes while we were there, so 
I went to the store and bought 2 loaves of this Tiger Bread and 
put them in the shoe boxes, so they would not get smooched&#8230; 
and of course we buy Cheese and Mustard in Holland. 

From Paris, I brought camembert cheese, and these ready made packaged galettes.. and of course Foie Gras and Fig Jam&#8230; 
and also these sort of like a Wasa Bread&#8230; but, the French version, 
and I brought a box of those home. 

From London I brought home 6 packages of Fresh/ Soft Corn Tortillas&#8230;
This was about 6 years ago, and corn tortillas were impossible to find here. 

From Norway, I brought home in my suitcase  a takeaway dinner of Lamb Shawarma&#8230;. 
It was from my favorite takeaway restaurant and we don't have Lamb shawarma
here in Stockholm&#8230; so, I bought one and put it in my suitcase&#8230;  


I know that I have brought other things home, I just can't remember what they 
were&#8230;.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> Nope not a small hickup. Stuffed nose and the throat hurts. Gahh
> 
> I'm curious and I'm sure you've mentioned it before, but how long have you been i Sweden and is you husband Swedish? Where do you live in the city?
> 
> As for groceries. If I need good meat I buy it at Hötorgshallen or Östermalmshallen. I prefer Hötorgshallen because its cheaper and has a bigger selection. Depending on what kind of vegetables you're looking for, sometimes the asian stores have good ones.They do have great herbs. Really a pot of Santa Maria basel doesn't even smell like basel, not to mention Coriander. Its a joke and I can't believe people settle for it.
> I always buy home grocery whenever I travel. BF even brought home Beef from Japan once .




Ohhhh, I also LOVE those small tea boutique stores, 
there is one near my home, and they sell spices in bulk&#8230; 
and the spices actually smell like they are spices, not just colored powder&#8230;. 
They have a whole WALL of canisters of spices&#8230;


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> That is terrible that you're sick again, I am so sorry.
> 
> That is what my cold/ flu id for the first month..
> I would start feeling like I was getting well, then I would wake the next
> day feeling like I had just become sick.
> 
> I wish I had some American cold medicines, I would send them to you
> NyQuil is one of he GREATEST thing to take when you have a cold.
> 
> It is still difficult for me to get through a cold and flu here
> being that there are no cold medicines at all..
> Now I use things like Ginger,  Cayenne Pepper, lemon and honey
> 
> and sometimes Absinth.
> 
> 
> as for your questions, I have been here 8 years..
> My husband is Dutch, but, he was born and raised here.
> We live in Katerina /Sofia - Söder -
> 
> Ohhhh my god, I LOVE Hötorgshallen
> 
> You're right, their beef is a LOT cheaper than the other grocery stores.
> I LOVE their International Markets. when I am making Mexican Street Tacos,  I buy Beef Flank Steak at the Latin Market there.
> 
> We also buy our favorite Christmas Tomte Tea
> 
> and I also LOVE Östermalmshallen..
> They have a lovely selection of heat-up type of Dinners.
> WE bought their Potatoes and Boeuf Bourguignon once, it was AMAZING!!!
> 
> They also have the most spectacular Fish market
> 
> That is funny you mention the Asian stores, they are wonderful
> for buying many items and a LOT cheaper than the Coop
> and ICA.
> They also carry off things that I need for baking at Christmas, like Evaporated Milk,
> that is hard to find in Sweden.
> 
> You are soooo RIGHT about the herbs here, it is so frustrating,
> 
> same with Tomatoes- Holy cow, they are pale and hardly smell or taste
> like a tomato.
> I buy the ones in the black container, that is covered in plastic,
> They are some sort of Italian tomato, and they SMELL like tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder the same thing, why do people here put up with it?
> If people would complain, things would change.
> But, Swedes don't like to complain, this is why restaurants that have mediocre
> food and service, stay in business.
> 
> Speaking of quality
> I just found this website a few weeks back.
> 
> here is the homepage;
> http://gourmetdirekt.gourmetli.com
> 
> They have all different types of meet, even Wagu. They have many different sausages, ham.
> I think I might have to try this place and see if the meat is worth it,
> it sure looks like good quality.
> 
> That is too funny that when you travel, you bring food home
> I do the same thing
> 
> One time in Amsterdam, I had the BEST white Tiger Bread
> It was so soft and moist. Literally, the BEST bread I've ever tasted.
> I had bought 2 pairs of shoes while we were there, so
> I went to the store and bought 2 loaves of this Tiger Bread and
> put them in the shoe boxes, so they would not get smooched
> and of course we buy Cheese and Mustard in Holland.
> 
> From Paris, I brought camembert cheese, and these ready made packaged galettes.. and of course Foie Gras and Fig Jam
> and also these sort of like a Wasa Bread but, the French version,
> and I brought a box of those home.
> 
> From London I brought home 6 packages of Fresh/ Soft Corn Tortillas
> This was about 6 years ago, and corn tortillas were impossible to find here.
> 
> From Norway, I brought home in my suitcase  a takeaway dinner of Lamb Shawarma.
> It was from my favorite takeaway restaurant and we don't have Lamb shawarma
> here in Stockholm so, I bought one and put it in my suitcase
> 
> 
> I know that I have brought other things home, I just can't remember what they
> were.



I thought I would get some non prescription medicines when I travel to US. Can you recomend me some? I need to find a good mosquito repellent for my trip to the Seychelles. The things sold here are just rubbish. I also need some good stuff to put on the bites if you get them. Mosquitos love me and I seem to be allergic so I get bad bites.


----------



## Mediana

JustAgUrL said:


> I wish I had some American cold medicines, I would send them to you
> NyQuil is one of he GREATEST thing to take when you have a cold.



I don't have any NyQuil left, so I might stock up next time. We travel quite often, me for pleasure but BF for business so we buy things where we go. I would say almost everything we have have been bought somewhere else. We only buy fresh food here in Sweden. I had to take inventory around the apartment but beside furniture there isn't much. 

It might change now since the dollar is so high and it seems more affordable to buy here in Sweden.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> I thought I would get some non prescription medicines when I travel to US. Can you recomend me some? I need to find a good mosquito repellent for my trip to the Seychelles. The things sold here are just rubbish. I also need some good stuff to put on the bites if you get them. Mosquitos love me and I seem to be allergic so I get bad bites.



I got this one  in the US. However, I can't say if its better than "Mygga" since I never got the chance to use it. I didn't have any problems in Seychelles but BF got some rash on the legs which the doctors prescribed regular cortison cream for. 

I love browsing drugstores in US. Although I have to admit that they offer so much its hard to find what your looking for. The packings are always colourful and fun as oppose to Apoteket where everything is clean, white and boring . I Stock up on migraine relief tablets at CVS.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's nice weather now


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I am now aunt to a baby girl.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, good luck.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Elli&Nahreen. Congrats, it's fun to be an aunt Nahreen, especially for a girl [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Thank you Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Hope everyone can enjoy a beautiful spring day today. I'm just about to choose my sunnies and walk to the office [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie. Hope everyone has a nice weekend [emoji1] My 5 yr old niece comes tomorrow for a 4 day visit so I will be a busy auntie...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, have a nice weekend!


----------



## Mediana

Happy weekend everyone ..

So last week I took the plunge and bought a new bag! Well. some of you know my ever ending search for cross body bags. So after looking around I bought my first ever Balenciaga bag. A Black Velo with ME trimming. I ordered it from London and they sent it over. However due to Easter it took a little while and I got it Wednesday. They bag is fine and will serve its purpose but I don't love it. Black is such a boring color on bags. All my other cross body bags have been in brown so I though, hey why not get a black one this time. That and the though of color transfer. I've ruined my Cloe bag due to a new black coat I bought last fall. I didn't even think that could happened, I've lost my touch. Anyway.. after talking to *JustAgUrL* about selling bags on blocket I took a look and found one stunning little thing. 

Yes, I bought another Balenciaga bag and I picked it up at the post office tonight. Boy is it a lovely color!  I haven't been excited about a bag in very long time and this is not even cross body bag. This is the first time I ever bought a second hand bag (and without having it authenticated here ) but I'm liking this one so much more than the black one. I tried to take picture but its to dark now.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Happy weekend everyone ..
> 
> So last week I took the plunge and bought a new bag! Well. some of you know my ever ending search for cross body bags. So after looking around I bought my first ever Balenciaga bag. A Black Velo with ME trimming. I ordered it from London and they sent it over. However due to Easter it took a little while and I got it Wednesday. They bag is fine and will serve its purpose but I don't love it. Black is such a boring color on bags. All my other cross body bags have been in brown so I though, hey why not get a black one this time. That and the though of color transfer. I've ruined my Cloe bag due to a new black coat I bought last fall. I didn't even think that could happened, I've lost my touch. Anyway.. after talking to *JustAgUrL* about selling bags on blocket I took a look and found one stunning little thing.
> 
> Yes, I bought another Balenciaga bag and I picked it up at the post office tonight. Boy is it a lovely color!  I haven't been excited about a bag in very long time and this is not even cross body bag. This is the first time I ever bought a second hand bag (and without having it authenticated here ) but I'm liking this one so much more than the black one. I tried to take picture but its to dark now.



Congratulations Med. Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## Elliespurse

*Med* - Congrats on your Balenciaga(s)!  I'm glad you're giving these a try as cross body's, it's been a long search after retiring the Coach!


----------



## Mediana

I know. I so wish I could find the same Coach bag again. I've been happy with the Chloe too. I've used it way more than I ever thought.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Glad it is weekend. Was exhausted when I got home last night.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Happy weekend everyone ..
> 
> 
> 
> So last week I took the plunge and bought a new bag! Well. some of you know my ever ending search for cross body bags. So after looking around I bought my first ever Balenciaga bag. A Black Velo with ME trimming. I ordered it from London and they sent it over. However due to Easter it took a little while and I got it Wednesday. They bag is fine and will serve its purpose but I don't love it. Black is such a boring color on bags. All my other cross body bags have been in brown so I though, hey why not get a black one this time. That and the though of color transfer. I've ruined my Cloe bag due to a new black coat I bought last fall. I didn't even think that could happened, I've lost my touch. Anyway.. after talking to *JustAgUrL* about selling bags on blocket I took a look and found one stunning little thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought another Balenciaga bag and I picked it up at the post office tonight. Boy is it a lovely color!  I haven't been excited about a bag in very long time and this is not even cross body bag. This is the first time I ever bought a second hand bag (and without having it authenticated here ) but I'm liking this one so much more than the black one. I tried to take picture but its to dark now.




Congrats Med, what a great find [emoji1] I use a crossbody when it rains and had slight colour transfer from a new black coat on my Alexander Wang Rocco in pale grey. Lesson learned and fortunately it isn't an expensive bag. I haven't bought a second hand bag yet, though.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Really nice weather today. 

Polished all silverframes yesterday ( about 10) and now I wish I had H leather frames instead.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. Glad it is weekend. Was exhausted when I got home last night.




Hope you get to rest during the weekend, Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Hope you get to rest during the weekend, Nahreen.



Yes will read a new book. We managed to get double amount of samples for our research study yesterday but it was hard work analyzing all. The good thing is that if everything just proceeds as planned we will finish the study a week before what was planned.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes will read a new book. We managed to get double amount of samples for our research study yesterday but it was hard work analyzing all. The good thing is that if everything just proceeds as planned we will finish the study a week before what was planned.




Sounds good to finish sooner. I'm going to focus on my niece and having fun with her for a couple of days. She always manages to take my thoughts off work. Hope the new book is good [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally weekend again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes, Finally Friday


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. We were out of electricity yesterday for several hours in the evening.

My pillows are ready so I will go and pick them up today. It was the Mulberry fabric which was delayd.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it's unusual to have a blackout?

That's nice the pillows are ready, I'm sure they looks great!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Went to Plantagen and have been out all afternoon. The cushions look great. Will take a picture tomorrow. There is lots of fabric leftover so I will ask the friend of my dad to make some more. It was difficult to know exactly how many that would fit in the sofa.


----------



## Serva1

How nice you finally got the cusions Nahreen [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> How nice you finally got the cusions Nahreen [emoji1]



Thanks Serva. It feels like a long time since I had the fabrics catalogues home.


----------



## Serva1

We have election day tomorrow so I will naturally go and vote. DBF goes to countryhouse after that but I cannot join him due to meetings.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva


----------



## Mediana

Hi Everyone. Hope you had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Med, it's been a great weekend


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] 

Hope everyone has a good working week. We have lovely sunny weather today so I get to wear spring clothes. Going to an Annual General Meeting in the afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, have a great day


----------



## Serva1

You too Ellie [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 

I bought a Céline edge bag from an earlier collection for my niece yesterday. It's a beautiful light grey with pebbled leather and black trimmings and silver zipper. She needs a neutral bag and the quality of the leather was so good ( scratch resistant) and beautiful grain that I couldn't resist. I got -50% off the original price and for the amount I payed I could only have bought a standard H belt with plain buckle or 2 pairs of good shoes, so I consider it a bargain. She has a lot of dark coloured bags but only a few neutrals and I know she will like the modern design and easy access with the zipper.


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats Serva, the Celine Edge is really special


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> 
> I bought a Céline edge bag from an earlier collection for my niece yesterday. It's a beautiful light grey with pebbled leather and black trimmings and silver zipper. She needs a neutral bag and the quality of the leather was so good ( scratch resistant) and beautiful grain that I couldn't resist. I got -50% off the original price and for the amount I payed I could only have bought a standard H belt with plain buckle or 2 pairs of good shoes, so I consider it a bargain. She has a lot of dark coloured bags but only a few neutrals and I know she will like the modern design and easy access with the zipper.




WOW!!!!! That bag sounds stunning, Congratulations Your niece is a VERY lucky girl


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning




Good Morning Ellie.. I hope you are having a lovely day 




Good Morning Ladies of  CS  I've missed you all lately.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi JAG, yes it's a lovely day here 

Are you ok now?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Well, I just had to share. I've been busy shopping lately 

I bought the most beautiful Shirin Guild Sweater set 
I have this same set in Camel color It is one of my favorites
This one is a deep purple color 

I was soooo lucky to find it Shirin is no longer in business. 
Once upon a time, Shirin was the most luxurious brand. 
a few times a year, they would have an Invite Only Trunk Show
at a Luxury Hotel in London. She never had a store, it was only sold via 
these Trunk shows.. 

The cashmere on this set is roughly 1cm thick. Perfect for Scandinavian 
Winters.. and perfect for travel. I carry this sweater set with me everywhere I travel Now I will have 2 of them


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Hi JAG, yes it's a lovely day here
> 
> Are you ok now?




It is a VERY lovely day out. 


Thank you for asking. I saw my Dr. Yesterday 
My blood work is still showing an infection and my throat is still not well yet 

WE are going to try another round of Penicillin
I was on it before, and it was working, but I was only on it a few days 
after I ended the Penicillin.. a few days later my throat infection came back 

Then my Dr. tried Cipro That did not work. 
So, we are going to try the Penicillin again, and hope that it will work 

I'm not going to lie I am going quite crazy. 
I am so sick of sitting at home stuck in bed 

I can't wait to get out of my house and enjoy this weather we are having 

Hopefully, that will be SOON.


----------



## JustAgUrL

so, I found this great site that has 2 bags that I am wanting 
I can only buy one though I am having a bit of an issue trying to figure out which one to buy. 

Which bag do you ladies like? 

Here is the Chanel PTT in Light Pink Lambskin 





and here is a beige Vintage Chanel Flap bag from 1986- 1988 






Which bag would you pick? 

I am just stuck on this 

Both are roughly the same size. and both are light color.. 
This is why I can't buy both, they are too close in color for me to justify 
buying both bags.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I hope it goes away this time, not fun being home with this weather.

Congrats on your sweater set!  I looks really nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

^The vintage Chanel looks nice to me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 

JustAgUrL, I prefer the light pink Chanel. The colour looks cleaner than on the second one.

Serva and JustAgUrL congrats on your purchases. 

I am in the middle of my research study and am exhausted when I get home from work.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> 
> I bought a Céline edge bag from an earlier collection for my niece yesterday. It's a beautiful light grey with pebbled leather and black trimmings and silver zipper. She needs a neutral bag and the quality of the leather was so good ( scratch resistant) and beautiful grain that I couldn't resist. I got -50% off the original price and for the amount I payed I could only have bought a standard H belt with plain buckle or 2 pairs of good shoes, so I consider it a bargain. She has a lot of dark coloured bags but only a few neutrals and I know she will like the modern design and easy access with the zipper.



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> so, I found this great site that has 2 bags that I am wanting
> I can only buy one though I am having a bit of an issue trying to figure out which one to buy.
> 
> Which bag do you ladies like?
> 
> Here is the Chanel PTT in Light Pink Lambskin
> 
> View attachment 2970863
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a beige Vintage Chanel Flap bag from 1986- 1988
> 
> View attachment 2970864
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag would you pick?
> 
> I am just stuck on this
> 
> Both are roughly the same size. and both are light color..
> This is why I can't buy both, they are too close in color for me to justify
> buying both bags.




Both bags are lovely , but I like the second one more.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] Thank you all, I checked the receipt and the colour of the C bag is pearl grey. Will take a pic, if possible, when my niece opens the package.

Really nice items JaG, I love Chanel but I have not yet recovered from the April 20% price increase. You are a master in finding beautiful vintage designer items. 

Fedex brought me a new H maxitwilly today. I really love those MTs [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

JaG, I like the light pink tote more, provided that the straps stay on the shoulder. It's fun in summer and will look good with your blond hair.

So nice you are finally feeling better!!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> ^I hope it goes away this time, not fun being home with this weather.
> 
> Congrats on your sweater set!  I looks really nice!





Thank you Ellie, I hope so too 

I am really excited about the sweater set, I've been wanting 
another one like this for a long time


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> 
> JustAgUrL, I prefer the light pink Chanel. The colour looks cleaner than on the second one.
> 
> Serva and JustAgUrL congrats on your purchases.
> 
> I am in the middle of my research study and am exhausted when I get home from work.




Thank you I LOVE finding great sweaters They are handy year round 
in Sweden 


I hope your Study is going well.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1] Thank you all, I checked the receipt and the colour of the C bag is pearl grey. Will take a pic, if possible, when my niece opens the package.
> 
> Really nice items JaG, I love Chanel but I have not yet recovered from the April 20% price increase. You are a master in finding beautiful vintage designer items.
> 
> Fedex brought me a new H maxitwilly today. I really love those MTs [emoji7]




I would LOVE to see a photo of the bag.. It sounds lovely 


Yeah, Chanel has sure gone up in price in the last 9 years 

It seems that not long ago it was easy to find a Flap bag for 
around $1,000 - $2000. 
Now, they are $3,000 and UP Someday I will get a flap 
Now, I just need a nice summer bag 


The Pink Chanel Tote won. The beige sold before I could get ahold of the 
boutique  

I was sort of leaning towards the Pink Tote anyway. 

so, I think I will buy the Pink Tote and send it to Chanel for a little work.. 

They also have a Beige Camel color tote in Caviar Leather 
But, the hardware is a light brushed gold, I'm not sure I like it that much. 
I like bright gold hardware. 

I was also looking at the newer Petite Timeless Totes, 
and the newer ones are not as nice 
the inside is fabric.. 
and the one I am looking at is lined in leather and has the same 
pocket set up as the Birkin. which I like a lot 


here's the beige Caviar PTT I really like the hardware on the pink tote better


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Both bags are lovely , but I like the second one more.




yeah, I like the Flap But, I missed it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]Hope you have a nice day today. I'm just about to go to the office, stylist in the afternoon followed by 2 general annual meetings and then a superb formal but fun dinner at a very fancy restaurant.

JaG, I really like the beige caviar tote with light gold hw. I recently discovered light gold H belt buckles, both shiny and brushed, and for me they provide a nice change. I only wear gold jewellery in summer and on special occasions, but I do understand your preference of gold. I used to go strictly with palladium/silver hw. I have a black camelia WOC with brushed light ghw and I like the combo much more than black with gold or silver.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> yeah, I like the Flap&#8230; But, I missed it&#8230;.



The other one is lovely too.
Post modelling pix.


----------



## Mediana

I missed that Chanel were suppose to have an increase. I'm truly done know but I'm happy with what I already have. I might even let the Chanel GST go. I don't use it all anymore. 

On a more fun note, I'm waiting for UPS today for my  third Balenciaga bag this month. 

*Serva* Which MaxiTwilly did you get? 

*JustAgUrL* Are you feeling better now? And congrats on a lovely new bag.


----------



## Blueberry12

I really love the colour of this one.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, nice color Blueberry.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I missed that Chanel were suppose to have an increase. I'm truly done know but I'm happy with what I already have. I might even let the Chanel GST go. I don't use it all anymore.
> 
> On a more fun note, I'm waiting for UPS today for my  third Balenciaga bag this month.
> 
> *Serva* Which MaxiTwilly did you get?
> 
> *JustAgUrL* Are you feeling better now? And congrats on a lovely new bag.



Congratulations Med to your new bags.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2972071
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the colour of this one.



This color is nice. Its more yellowish purple than blueish.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> This color is nice. Its more yellowish purple than blueish.



Sadly it's on EBAY , and I don't like to get vintage bags if I can't smell them.

Some old bags smalls bad.


----------



## Mediana

So I've been waiting all day for my bag. It said out for delivery 5:24 this morning but also that it should be delivered by the end of the day. At 18:34 there was still nothing. Checked the UPS site and get "Delivery will be delayed by one business day."


----------



## Serva1

[QUOTE
*Serva* Which MaxiTwilly did you get? .[/QUOTE]




Les Clés &#128525; I like Tiffany keys and I have 2 MTs of this design. The other is in orange&pink


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] yesterday was fun and the food and wines were divine [emoji169]
So happy it's Friday!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, happy Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Two more days in the lab and after that all data is collected. Then there is data processing but it can be done when I have the time. 

If it is not raining tomorrow I will continue in the garden.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Mediana

Hi Ellie, I have to ask you about authenticity card for Proenza. Does it come with every bag or just some? I just realised that I don't have a authenticity certificate card for any of my bags. I bought the KeepAll from HGOnline, the PS11 from Hirshleifers and the PS Pouch from Work In Progress in Monaco. Should I be worried?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> Hi Ellie, I have to ask you about authenticity card for Proenza. Does it come with every bag or just some? I just realised that I don't have a authenticity certificate card for any of my bags. I bought the KeepAll from HGOnline, the PS11 from Hirshleifers and the PS Pouch from Work In Progress in Monaco. Should I be worried?



Hi Med, I wouldn't worry because the card started to be included in PS bags for fall 2013. I think last year most bags had the card included.


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> Hi Med, I wouldn't worry because the card started to be included in PS bags for fall 2013. I think last year most bags had the card included.



This is what I thought but then I got confused. Thanks.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] beautiful day, but I had to wear thin black poolo with Céline bikerjacket, because I still have a soar troat. I guess I have to visit a doctor and get it checked, because I might need antibiotics.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Making fish and mashed potatos and white wine sauce tonight. 

Tomorrow we will do some garden work.

I am glad we get a long weekend next weekend. I am so tired of students. They think they know everything and uses twitter language not realizing there are situations when a professional language should be used.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, "twitter language"? :giggles:


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Well maby it is not twitter language because I don't know that myself but it is not words that are used professionally when you work in healthcare.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, using professional language could be important.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, I hope you get better soon.




Thank you Ellie, yes I hope so too. The weather is really bad today, very rainy, and it's going to continue next week. I just resceduled my niece's shopping day, because I don't want to browse the shops tomorrow in rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think it's going to be a bit mixed weather here.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Did a lot of garden work today. Planted potatoes, lettuce, carrots and onions today. Will also plant peas next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's nice with the garden.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Did a lot of garden work today. Planted potatoes, lettuce, carrots and onions today. Will also plant peas next week.



Great job! Hope they will thrive and give you lots of veggies later in the summer.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
That's nice Nahreen. It's fun to grow food in your own garden.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

My niece liked her surprise bag and it can also be carried on the shoulder. It goes well with a light grey trench coat in spring.When she graduates it will be a perfect work bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's a gorgeous bag


----------



## Serva1

Morning and thank you Ellie [emoji1] I like the design and easy access. For 800 it was a bargain. 

I was browsing the German LV website to make a comparison and investigate what I could have bought my nice instead. Naturally I had to look at the exotics too and to my horror I found out that my python Artsy has increased 1.700 since I bought it in Feb 2013. I know that designer houses mark up the prices regulary but I cannot find any justification for this type of increase. It's +23% and many investments (shares, apartments) don't increase that much in the same timeline. We are after all talking about consumer goods, even if high end. 

Fortunately shoes don't increase as much. Makes me think twice how I really spend my money.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a huge price increase  and the inflation is low right now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Did a lot of garden work today. Planted potatoes, lettuce, carrots and onions today. Will also plant peas next week.



How lovely.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2977039
> 
> My niece liked her surprise bag and it can also be carried on the shoulder. It goes well with a light grey trench coat in spring.When she graduates it will be a perfect work bag.



Cute bag!


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I would LOVE to see a photo of the bag.. It sounds lovely
> 
> 
> Yeah, Chanel has sure gone up in price in the last 9 years
> 
> It seems that not long ago it was easy to find a Flap bag for
> around $1,000 - $2000.
> Now, they are $3,000 and UP Someday I will get a flap
> Now, I just need a nice summer bag
> 
> 
> The Pink Chanel Tote won. The beige sold before I could get ahold of the
> boutique
> 
> I was sort of leaning towards the Pink Tote anyway.
> 
> so, I think I will buy the Pink Tote and send it to Chanel for a little work..
> 
> They also have a Beige Camel color tote in Caviar Leather
> But, the hardware is a light brushed gold, I'm not sure I like it that much.
> I like bright gold hardware.
> 
> I was also looking at the newer Petite Timeless Totes,
> and the newer ones are not as nice
> the inside is fabric..
> and the one I am looking at is lined in leather and has the same
> pocket set up as the Birkin. which I like a lot
> 
> 
> here's the beige Caviar PTT I really like the hardware on the pink tote better
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971308



Have you bought the bag yet?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning and thank you Ellie [emoji1] I like the design and easy access. For 800 it was a bargain.
> 
> I was browsing the German LV website to make a comparison and investigate what I could have bought my nice instead. Naturally I had to look at the exotics too and to my horror I found out that my python Artsy has increased 1.700 since I bought it in Feb 2013. I know that designer houses mark up the prices regulary but I cannot find any justification for this type of increase. It's +23% and many investments (shares, apartments) don't increase that much in the same timeline. We are after all talking about consumer goods, even if high end.
> 
> Fortunately shoes don't increase as much. Makes me think twice how I really spend my money.



Yes the price increases have been ridiculous. That's why I am glad that I feel less cravings for new bags.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Starting my day with a dentist appointment. Fortunately I don't have big problems. The reception doesn't smell so strong anymore, like I remember from childhood or then it's just my nose that is getting weaker by age [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^I also remember this smell from many years ago.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] hope everyone enjoys a long weekend.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. Have started planning the US trip now. The scientific abstract deadline is next week. Have looked at hotels and flights.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all.


----------



## Blueberry12

I like this bag :






Sadly it's not in very good shape.


----------



## Serva1

I have not yet bought a vintage bag, but I like looking at auction pieces.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva. Have started planning the US trip now. The scientific abstract deadline is next week. Have looked at hotels and flights.




How exciting, hope you find a nice hotel. I don't feel like travelling right now. I'm eager to move to the countryhouse but still have to push papers for a month...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Glad I don't have to go out to watch a fire tonight.


----------



## Mediana

I'm in Amsterdam right now an today I saw the most lovely Burgundy Croc Celine bag. Love at first sight at  22,000.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen. Med, I can imagine the Celine croc bag it has to be lovely


----------



## Mediana

It really was! Unfortunately the pic I took didn't come out well since the bag was in a case.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> It really was! Unfortunately the pic I took didn't come out well since the bag was in a case.



Sound lovely. Sometimes one wishes for some more despensible income to accomodate a croc bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie & Nahreen [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva.


----------



## Blueberry12

I got the bag for $ 360 only.
Not very good condition , but I wanted a cheap summer bag I don't need to worry about.






I am thinking of dying it purple later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Blueberry - Congrats!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Blueberry - Congrats!!



Thank you.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Thank you.



Congratulations Blueberry. How do you do when you colour it purple?


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations Blueberry. How do you do when you colour it purple?



Thanx.
I am thinking of getting this spray to colour the bag.

http://www.gabra.se/laderfarg-spray-magix-grison-color-150ml/product_details.php/products_id/199


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> I am thinking of getting this spray to colour the bag.
> 
> http://www.gabra.se/laderfarg-spray-magix-grison-color-150ml/product_details.php/products_id/199



Looking forward to hearing about how it worked. I coloured my wedding shoes black but they had to be boiled with the colour.


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry, you got the bag for a steal. Congrats. 
There are some great threads here on tPF how to dye bags. Absolutely amazing job they do.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> I got the bag for $ 360 only.
> Not very good condition , but I wanted a cheap summer bag I don't need to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980473
> 
> 
> I am thinking of dying it purple later.





LOVELY bag. I had this same bag in Black Patent leather 
I sold it due to the straps, I have narrow shoulders and 
and the straps would not stay on my shoulders very well. 

Seeing your bag is making me wish I still had mine. 

Congratulations  on your new bag.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> LOVELY bag. I had this same bag in Black Patent leather
> I sold it due to the straps, I have narrow shoulders and
> and the straps would not stay on my shoulders very well.
> 
> Seeing your bag is making me wish I still had mine.
> 
> Congratulations  on your new bag.



Thank you.



I hope it arrives fast.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Blueberry, you got the bag for a steal. Congrats.
> There are some great threads here on tPF how to dye bags. Absolutely amazing job they do.



Thank you.
I hope the dyeing will work out fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Will watch the Hobbiet 2 tonight. I have rented nr 3 and we will watch that tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Have a nice movie evening. I'm looking for inspiration on landscape pics like the one I took below (Göta Kanal)


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Going to the zoo today with my little niece. She is such a doll ( looks so pretty when she sleeps). 

Congrats BlueB, such a great find and bargain price!!!


----------



## Serva1

I love how the sky and tree reflects into water and the mirror effect is stunning. Very soothing colours in the pic, so relaxing to look at [emoji170]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva - Thanks! I think we are lucky to have the beautiful light in the winter months.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Finally a bit of sun. The weather was horrible this weekend. It even snowed.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, yes it's nice weather now


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

Serva, hope you had a great time at The zoo. 

It's been raining here in Brussels so had mostly a lazy day at home. Went for a coffee and pastry at a new Portuges place just down the road. BF went overboard and ordered a bit much


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm, delicious


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> LOVELY bag. I had this same bag in Black Patent leather
> 
> I sold it due to the straps, I have narrow shoulders and
> 
> and the straps would not stay on my shoulders very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing your bag is making me wish I still had mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations  on your new bag.





Do you remember the name of this style?
TIA!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Do you remember the name of this style?
> TIA!




Hi Blueberry, 

I don't know the name of the bag, I wish I did.. 

One thing I LOVED about it, is that even though it was not as big as my other bags
it had a middle/ center zipped pocket, it made organizing 
really easy 
I just wish it would have been easier for me to carry..  

I hope you enjoy your bag


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Hi Blueberry,
> 
> I don't know the name of the bag, I wish I did..
> 
> One thing I LOVED about it, is that even though it was not as big as my other bags
> it had a middle/ center zipped pocket, it made organizing
> really easy
> I just wish it would have been easier for me to carry..
> 
> I hope you enjoy your bag



Thank you.
I don't have it yet.

It's still on it's way.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Just got this little bag. The colour is pretty and the leather is very soft.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats it looks nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

My bag is here.

It's in pretty good shape and luckily no strange smell.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> My bag is here.
> 
> It's in pretty good shape and luckily no strange smell.
> 
> View attachment 2986617



Congratulations Blueberry. It looks good. Also congratulations to your other new bag.


----------



## Blueberry12

Got these shoes too :


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations Blueberry. It looks good. Also congratulations to your other new bag.




Thanx!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, it looks great BB!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Evening, it looks great BB!



Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lol :








Naughty bird.


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it's weekend.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]

Congrats BlueB on your finds. I have not bought anything "big" for myself lately. Just a couple of pairs of basic springboots and small items at H.com. 

I have lost all cravings to go to Paris or shop at the moment and frankly I can only concentrate on my work right now ( sounds really boring). I'm really looking forward to moving to the countryhouse after a month. I think it's fun to spend more in Paris when I go there next time.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Lol :
> 
> Naughty bird.




Caught in action [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Serva, hope you had a great time at The zoo.
> 
> It's been raining here in Brussels so had mostly a lazy day at home. Went for a coffee and pastry at a new Portuges place just down the road. BF went overboard and ordered a bit much
> View attachment 2983138




Thank you Med, I love the peacocks and Zoo with my niece is always fun. She takes away my thoughts from work. Love the patisserie display, you are such a lucky girl to travel the world and eat good food etc. I'm green with envy [emoji172][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &#128516; Hope you are having a nice weekend. Are you visiting your parents on Sunday? I bought a nice rose for my mother to plant in the garden. I'm celebrating Mother's Day on Sunday and need to buy some nice patisserie today, because shops are closed tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

I love peacocks. The colours of the feathers are so amazing. Must be the Diva in me &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

The first pic was taken by my older nice and this one is mine.


----------



## Serva1

My friend had 2 peacocks so I'm used to handling them. Would be a stunning pet at the countryhouse &#128516;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous!!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

The peackocks are lovely. Will go into town today. Will check out the sunglasses at the optician. I want a new pair for my holiday in January. I will look at the prices but I also have the opportunity of buying in Beverly Hills and at Schiphol airport. I think I would like Chanel but my face is small so often there are not many options.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I found a nice pair of sunglasses today. The optician struggled to find a pair that suited me but there were some nice ones. I did not buy anything but am thinking about it.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice you found a pair you like. It was the other way around when I was in Bangkok, non of the sunglasses in the LV store fit. I would have to buy them in Europe because the size is larger.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm having problems with ants the last few days, they usually come in the spring but soon goes away (I hope :wondering).


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Ants can be a nuisance in spring. There are some people who sprinkle cinnamon or chilipowder on their routes but I have not tried it personally. Hope the black little monsters find a new home [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I just saw a few ants this morning so maybe they are leaving


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. I don't know which I hate most, ants, mice or banana flies.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, banana flies in buffet food is not nice ush:


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning &#128516; Having lunch and carrying my little B today &#128155;


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. I don't know which I hate most, ants, mice or banana flies.




Mice. Those little critters are just nasty. I'm afraid of snakes. I love walking in the forest, mushroom picking etc but I'm really scared of snakes.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, nice pic


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Nice picture Serva althoug I don't eat sushi


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. On the bus home. DH and I have been out to dinner tonight.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Nice with eating out with DH, Nahreen. I need a break and planning a short trip to Paris next week, just for one night. Going to the office today. The city is very quiet and most people I know are already spending time at country houses. Shops are closed too so very peaceful.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I also like quiet mornings in the city


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Yes, the contrast in the city is huge in summer and autumn. Easy to find parking space and a lot of tourists in summer. 

I just got flight and hotel booked. Spending Thu-Fri in Paris next week[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^It sounds great with the Paris trip!


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie, looking forward to it, because this spring has been very hectic and after Paris I have to sit down at my desk and do some serious paperpushing for the last demanding boardmeeting after which I will escape the citylife and retire to my summerhouse [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Hope you are all having a nice day off. I need to work on a manuscript this weekend but today I will just relax. May is always my most busy at work with correcting students research graduation papers, applying for research money for next year and trying to do it all with fewer working days do to all the public holidays. 

Serva your trip to Paris sounds lovely. I sent some suggestions to DH about birthday presents and wedding anniversary presents. It was some H items and where he can find them. We will see if he suprises me. He has never before done so with any designer thing so I am not sure he will this time.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Hope you are all having a nice day off. I need to work on a manuscript this weekend but today I will just relax. May is always my most busy at work with correcting students research graduation papers, applying for research money for next year and trying to do it all with fewer working days do to all the public holidays.
> 
> Serva your trip to Paris sounds lovely. I sent some suggestions to DH about birthday presents and wedding anniversary presents. It was some H items and where he can find them. We will see if he suprises me. He has never before done so with any designer thing so I am not sure he will this time.




I just returned home from the office. Will continue working tomorrow&during weekend,  so I can enjoy myself in Paris. 

I think it's good that you have told your DH what you like. He knows by now how special H is and can make an effort. After all, you have a very selective taste and he wants to keep you happy. There is a first time for everything and I'm sure your DH will surprise you [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning &#128516; Having lunch and carrying my little B today &#128155;
> View attachment 2991716



 

Very lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely!




Thank you BlueB [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]I hope to be able to clear out a lot of paper from my desk and sidetables today. Guess I need to oil the paperschredder...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, looks like a sunny and beautiful day [emoji41] I'm starting to carry my summerbags and will either choose orange or pink today...


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it looks nice today


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Went to pick up a box of Turkey that we ordered from a local farm. I am also waiting for a parcel from Molton Brown. It feels like Christmas when one waits for a delivery of luxury goods.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, that's nice! resents


----------



## Serva1

I know the feeling...love orange boxes from H.com [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. We will barbeque some of the Turkey today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, nice with barbeque


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. My parcel from Molton Brown arrived yesterday. I found it in our post box today. It was a surprise because the tracking system said it was still in Jönköping. I bought some handsoap and travel size shower gels and lotions. It will be a nice way to try the different fragrances to see which I prefer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] I will get a charm from H.com next week, probably Thu. It goes well with my Carmen in lagoon. Now I only need the bag...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's nice to wait for


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji1] I will get a charm from H.com next week, probably Thu. It goes well with my Carmen in lagoon. Now I only need the bag...



Looking forward to seeing a picture. Which bag do you want to match your charm and Carmen?


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Looking forward to seeing a picture. Which bag do you want to match your charm and Carmen?




Evening[emoji1]
Actually a lagoon Kelly would be perfect with phw but it's not available as a SO so I need to be patient and wait for next year or so. Still thinking about different options for my next bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, mmm lagoon and phw  really fresh and crisp.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 

Serva. The lagoon colour is lovely.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] my DBF has been browsing the internet looking for a new home for us. I think it's funny he is so eager to find a new place even if we are just fine as we are. Must be spring or something...The options are an island outside town with a house ( he likes the copper roof) but admits it would be impossible to live there part of the year, and some other big houses that I'm not so keen about since I'm doing the cleaning and we already have a countryhouse. For the same money I would rather live in the city. The problem seems to be parking 2 cars (we have space and garage so why move...). Fortunately nothing happens quickly with him, so I can relax [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's nice looking for alternatives though. I came to the conclusion that I'm better where I live now


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, yes I agree [emoji1] options are good and then you appreciate more what you already have.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] a very gray and rainy day here. I had to wear a thicker cashmere polo sweater today and still I felt the cold. 

Got an email from my Chanel SA and I have a rendevouz with her on Fri at 10am. Glad I still have 2 more days before my trip, because I want to make some plans.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with the plans


----------



## Serva1

Yes, even if it's such a short stay I like to have options [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.
I hope you will have a lovely trip Serva. 

Moving is a lot of hard work not to mention trying to fit ones furniture in without having to buy new things.


----------



## Blueberry12

My new Chanel.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks great!  especially with the different brown/beige shades.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3000146
> 
> 
> 
> My new Chanel.



You look nice Blueberry. The bag looks roomy. It is good when one wants to carry a water bottle and an umbrella.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3000146
> 
> 
> 
> My new Chanel.





Ohhh, Your bag arrived!!! 

I LOVE IT!! 

Don't you love how easy it is for organizing? It's not a huge bag, but, 
the way it is set up, it has a lot of room in it.
I LOVED that about mine.. Seeing yours makes me wish I would have kept mine.. 

It looks fantastic on you!! It is a perfect color for summer.. 
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhh, Your bag arrived!!!
> 
> I LOVE IT!!
> 
> Don't you love how easy it is for organizing? It's not a huge bag, but,
> the way it is set up, it has a lot of room in it.
> I LOVED that about mine.. Seeing yours makes me wish I would have kept mine..
> 
> It looks fantastic on you!! It is a perfect color for summer..
> Congratulations!!!!




Thanks. It's a great size and very practical.
Have you used your new Chanel a lot?

Any modelling pix?


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> You look nice Blueberry. The bag looks roomy. It is good when one wants to carry a water bottle and an umbrella.





Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^It looks great!  especially with the different brown/beige shades.



Thanx.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanks. It's a great size and very practical.
> Have you used your new Chanel a lot?
> 
> Any modelling pix?




My new Chanel will be here next week, I THINK...  

I bought the light pink Petite Timeless Tote. 

I have been staying in a bit... Dieting like a mad woman... 
I gained so much weight from being sick... Now, I have to lose 
another 3 kilos, and I will be back where I started.. 
at least I won't feel like a HUGE cow.

I'm still a bit weak from my illness, BUT, I am better now. and ready to get back out. 
Once a get a bit of exercise... I hope to have more energy.
Friday is supposed to be around 18 degrees.. 
So, hopefully, I will be able to get out a bit this week..


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanks. It's a great size and very practical.
> Have you used your new Chanel a lot?
> 
> Any modelling pix?




I will see if I can dig up a Mod pic of me and my old Chanel... 
the one like yours..


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I will see if I can dig up a Mod pic of me and my old Chanel...
> the one like yours..



That would be nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> My new Chanel will be here next week, I THINK...
> 
> I bought the light pink Petite Timeless Tote.
> 
> I have been staying in a bit... Dieting like a mad woman...
> I gained so much weight from being sick... Now, I have to lose
> another 3 kilos, and I will be back where I started..
> at least I won't feel like a HUGE cow.
> 
> I'm still a bit weak from my illness, BUT, I am better now. and ready to get back out.
> Once a get a bit of exercise... I hope to have more energy.
> Friday is supposed to be around 18 degrees..
> So, hopefully, I will be able to get out a bit this week..



Great. I hope you get the bag soon.
Lovely you feel good now.

What kind of excise is your fave ?
I like Body Combat and Boxing.


----------



## JustAgUrL

here is one photo of my old bag.. 
I will have to find a pic of me carrying it..


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Great. I hope you get the bag soon.
> Lovely you feel good now.
> 
> What kind of excise is your fave ?
> I like Body Combat and Boxing.




Aww Thank you!! 

I usually like dancing... I used to go Salsa Dancing 4 times a week... 
That will be a while before I get to do that again. 

I LOVE walking ... But, I am thinking of getting a bike... 

and I have a strippers pole in my living room. 

Once I get back in some good shape, I am going to take some Pole Dancing 
lessons.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3000146
> 
> 
> 
> My new Chanel.




BlueB, your new Chanel tote looks absolutely gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] The cream white/light beige colour is much softer with gold hw.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> I hope you will have a lovely trip Serva.
> 
> Moving is a lot of hard work not to mention trying to fit ones furniture in without having to buy new things.




Thank you Nahreen, yes I will enjoy the break from work [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

So happy to hear you are feeling better JaG [emoji1] and I think once you get back into normal routines you will loose the weight you gained during illness. I love running in the forest in summer evenings. I also want to get more fit this year and my reward will be some rtw from Chanel [emoji1] Having a reward makes it easier for me. 

About poledancing, it's very popular here and my niece has started taking lessons. She is 22 and enjoys it very much.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] you are nowadays so fast to greet me [emoji1] Got a delivery from H.com today but the charm I ordered ( because of lagoon and barenia leather) doesn't look good with a bag in my opinion so I will return it when I get back from Paris. It just isn't my style. Returning isn't really my cup of tea but this time I have to do it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I greet, and then you show up  sorry about the return.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> So happy to hear you are feeling better JaG [emoji1] and I think once you get back into normal routines you will loose the weight you gained during illness. I love running in the forest in summer evenings. I also want to get more fit this year and my reward will be some rtw from Chanel [emoji1] Having a reward makes it easier for me.
> 
> About poledancing, it's very popular here and my niece has started taking lessons. She is 22 and enjoys it very much.




Awww Thank you Serva... You are so sweet. 

yeah, in the summer, I walk a LOT... sometimes as much as 20 K a day.. 
and on min, about 6 or 7 K a day.. 
in Paris, I can easily walk 20... 
That is what I LOVE about living in the city in Europe. 
In the USA, a person has to have a car to drive where ever they want to go. 
I NEVER need a car in EU cities. 
Even last summer in Sorrento, we walked everywhere. Of course, Sorrento is kind of tiny, compared to Paris...  

In Paris, my husband likes to take the train to a destination, then we will walk home to 
Bastille. 
But, I still walk to the _Louvre every evening after we come home from a day of walking around everywhere else.. I LOVE The Louvre at night. 






_


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva and JaG


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> So happy to hear you are feeling better JaG [emoji1] and I think once you get back into normal routines you will loose the weight you gained during illness. I love running in the forest in summer evenings. I also want to get more fit this year and my reward will be some rtw from Chanel [emoji1] Having a reward makes it easier for me.
> 
> About poledancing, it's very popular here and my niece has started taking lessons. She is 22 and enjoys it very much.




Yeah, Pole dancing can be a LOT of fun, I used to do it 
when I was a bit younger.. Funny, I was a LOT stronger then...  

I hope to lose a about 7 kilos, then I can get back to Pole dancing... 
There is just NO way I can get my fat a$$ up a pole now...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva and JaG




Good morning Ellie...  I hope you are having a lovely morning... It is sure beautiful outside. 

Maybe if any of you live in Stockholm, or near by, maybe we can try to meet 
for a coffee... Not a major Meet Up..  Unless you all want to try to do 
a bigger meet up again so soon....


----------



## JustAgUrL

I am so excited... I just have to share. 

A friend of mine is coming to Stockholm. 
He works for different bands on tour, and is putting me on the Guest List 
for Marilyn Manson...  rochard:

It will be great to see my friend from Seattle. 
I also HOPE to get a chance to party with Marilyn Manson... That would be so awesome!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds great with the band 

The weather is nice now for a meetup, I rarely go to Stockholm though.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> here is one photo of my old bag..
> I will have to find a pic of me carrying it..
> 
> View attachment 3000276



Very lovely bag!


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> I am so excited... I just have to share.
> 
> A friend of mine is coming to Stockholm.
> He works for different bands on tour, and is putting me on the Guest List
> for Marilyn Manson...  rochard:
> 
> It will be great to see my friend from Seattle.
> I also HOPE to get a chance to party with Marilyn Manson... That would be so awesome!!!



Sounds great! Have fun!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> BlueB, your new Chanel tote looks absolutely gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] The cream white/light beige colour is much softer with gold hw.



Thank you.

The lamb skin is so soft!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] going to my last meeting and then I can start thinking about what to wear in Paris. I found out that a friend of mine is in Paris at the moment and imagine my surprise when I discovered that she is taking the same Finnair flight home on Fri. Small world [emoji1]

JaG, so nice your friend is coming to STH and you will have fun. I lived in NY for a while and walked a lot, I know exactly what you mean, taking comfy shoes for tomorrows trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. This month is terrible but soon it is over. 

Have a nice trip Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Hope you are all having a nice day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen. Yes finally


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Paris [emoji41] Amazing day and a lot of luxury, good food and last but not least...shopping at Hermès [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

I'm going to Chanel tomorrow to look at som rtw. 


My little B25 is visiting Paris and enjoying some beauty treatment at FSH. I will get her back tomorrow morning. So grateful for a perfect shopping day [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji41] Amazing day and a lot of luxury, good food and last but not least...shopping at Hermès [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3003533



Evening Serva. I am glad you are enjoying your stay in Paris. I am so curious of what is in your orange bag. It looks like a big box. Did you get a new bag?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I'm going to Chanel tomorrow to look at som rtw.
> View attachment 3003551
> 
> My little B25 is visiting Paris and enjoying some beauty treatment at FSH. I will get her back tomorrow morning. So grateful for a perfect shopping day [emoji1]



Your hotel room looks so luxurious.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening Serva. I am glad you are enjoying your stay in Paris. I am so curious of what is in your orange bag. It looks like a big box. Did you get a new bag?




Yes Nahreen, a new B35 ( workbag) because I didn't find the perfect exotic or Kelly in right size and colour. It's a colour I have asked for 4 yrs ago here at FSH and an SA wrote it down for me. A colour I considered originally at HNK but tought it to be too light and ordered etoupe instead. Then 6 months later changed my order and the changed was accepted by an inexperienced SA who told me it's possible ( without loosing your place on the waitlist) and I ended up with etoupe anyway (a very good neutral colour). 

Now the circle is closed. It started here at FSH and finally I have my everyday dreambag, Gris Tourtorelle (probably cannot pronounce or write it properly), the newest member of my bag family [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Your hotel room looks so luxurious.




Yes it's nice. I bought my 10th belt, a lovely tray for my everyday jewellery and a perfume, a gift for a friend.


----------



## Serva1

To conclude my first day here, even with all the luxury and surrounded by gorgeous shops I feel ready to return home. I'm tired but happy and glad that there is no H store in my country, because it would be very expensive for me [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, and Congrats on your gorgeous new bag, belt and tray!  It sound like a really nice day in Paris!


----------



## Serva1

Morning dear Ellie [emoji1] Yes, it has been fun and enjoying breakfast now. I could get used to being served breakfast and not doing anything myself


----------



## Serva1

My previous bagpic was so blurry, so I post a new one


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a really nice color with the palladium(?) hw too


----------



## Serva1

Thank you and yes Ellie, it's shiny phw. In this pic the plastic is still on. I think phw is nicer with this light grey colour and it goes well with my jewellery.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> My previous bagpic was so blurry, so I post a new one
> View attachment 3004156



Congratulations Serva. It looks beautiful. It is perfect for the summer season. I love the silver tray, it will be perfect for jewellery.

Now we really need to se a family photo of your H bag collection.


----------



## Nahreen

I just got back from work. Long days this week. It is grant application deadlines coming up. It will decide how much time one will get to do research next year.

DH and I booked a trip to STH for our anniversary in the end of July. We will stay in a mini suite at Elite Eden. Perfect for exploring the shops in Östermalm and NK.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations Serva. It looks beautiful. It is perfect for the summer season. I love the silver tray, it will be perfect for jewellery.
> 
> Now we really need to se a family photo of your H bag collection.




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] Thank you Nahreen [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. DH is out fixing with his new lawn mover. It is one of those that goes around on it's own.


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Nahreen

There is a lot of preperations before one can use the new lawn mover because it must not walk into the flowers etc. There is some special string to put up to steer it where to go.


----------



## Elliespurse

I guess the lawn will be nice in the end, is it done every day? or once a week etc?


----------



## Nahreen

I think it walks around all the time but I am not sure.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening all [emoji1]

Nahreen, your DH's lawn mover sounds a bit scary. I'm happy my DBF has not been talking about one, because it's good that he has things to do at the countryhouse and not just relax [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Feels good to be home after the trip. I'm tired and need to sleep more. Luckily it's Sunday tomorrow [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - Welcome back


----------



## Serva1

Thank you, happy to be back but exhausted [emoji42] will go early to bed


----------



## Mediana

Evening everyone. Seems I have a bit to catch up on here.


----------



## Mediana

Wohoo Serva .. you got a new bag! 

I'm leaving for Paris in a couple of weeks. I've been so busy lately I haven't gotten around booking a hotel. Any suggestions? I usually try to book something new every time.


----------



## misstrine85

So happy Sweden won the eurovision. Congrats to you Swedes [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning misstrine, thanks that's nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I don't watch the Eurovision contest so I didn't know. I stopped when they started with all those subcompetions. Thanks for the update.

Our garden is 2000 square meters. I think DH is tired of pushing the lawn mover. We did not have one that you can sit on. It's been 10 years now of pushing it around. We have to paint the house this year so it will be convenient with the lawn looking after itself.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that sounds like a good lawn solution.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> My previous bagpic was so blurry, so I post a new one
> View attachment 3004156



Congrats! Lovely bag!


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Wohoo Serva .. you got a new bag!
> 
> I'm leaving for Paris in a couple of weeks. I've been so busy lately I haven't gotten around booking a hotel. Any suggestions? I usually try to book something new every time.




I like Sofitel FSH and Marquis FSH at rue de Anjou, both very close to Hermès. All my favourite stores are nearby, short walking distance to Champs if I ever need to go to Av Montaigne (very seldom neccessary). I'm going to perhaps try the Buddha Bar hotel next, but Marquis was so nice this time ( small quiet boutique hotel with nice spacious rooms) that I might go there again later this year with my niece.

I like to stay in the neighbourhood, because it feels familiar and cozy, have a hairdresser there and know where I want to eat. Paris is huge and since I go there regulary it is less complicated like this.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. I don't watch the Eurovision contest so I didn't know. I stopped when they started with all those subcompetions. Thanks for the update.
> 
> Our garden is 2000 square meters. I think DH is tired of pushing the lawn mover. We did not have one that you can sit on. It's been 10 years now of pushing it around. We have to paint the house this year so it will be convenient with the lawn looking after itself.




That is a lot of gardening Nahreen [emoji1] Must be lovely [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats! Lovely bag!




Thank you BlueB [emoji1] I have a lot of neutral bags. Fortunately the twillies give colour and like changing them.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> That is a lot of gardening Nahreen [emoji1] Must be lovely [emoji173]&#65039;



Evening Serva. It is fun watching the lawn mover going around the garden on its own. It took DH 1,5 days to put out the string that makes the lawn mover walk correctly.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening Serva. It is fun watching the lawn mover going around the garden on its own. It took DH 1,5 days to put out the string that makes the lawn mover walk correctly.




Evening Nahreen [emoji1] Your lawn moyer will definitely be much in use and great your DH got it. Money well spent, hope it lasts for years and that your flowers and strawberries are safe [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

I have been working today and washing clothes. Have to drive the car early tomorrow morning to the first repair check.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] I have been sleeping late these two days, and slowly recovering from my trip. Didn't have time to go to the Loro Piana shop, still thinking about the cashmere coat I left there. Hope they have a good sale next January so I could buy some of their cashmere.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, we hope for the next Christmas sale at LP


----------



## Serva1

I think Christmas sale is my favourite, because the clothes are warmer and not too bright. The summer season is so short here and I wear cashmere even in summer evenings [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I would like love a cashmere coat. I am always cold and cashmere is so warm but still so thin. I have an old red wool coat that need replacement. We will see when I find the perfect coat to replace it with. I want a white one to match my future bag in fuchsia.


----------



## Elliespurse

I got a nice black coat at Ströms Stockholm www.stroms.com

Here's part of the coat (and my patent PS1):



It's warm, but I need a new one soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. I would like love a cashmere coat. I am always cold and cashmere is so warm but still so thin. I have an old red wool coat that need replacement. We will see when I find the perfect coat to replace it with. I want a white one to match my future bag in fuchsia.




I love cashmere coats [emoji173]&#65039; who wouldn't?[emoji1] So different qualities on the market. My nicest one is from Boss, a black beauty I bought in Rome. It's shiny and I only wear it selectively, because in damp weather it might loose the shine and a camel coat is in my opinion more durable.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I got a nice black coat at Ströms Stockholm www.stroms.com
> 
> 
> 
> Here's part of the coat (and my patent PS1):
> 
> View attachment 3007075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's warm, but I need a new one soon.




I really like the combination of a black patent bag with this coat. I love coats and they are always good investments.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, just took the car repair and sitting in the buss on my way to the center. It's such an exotic experience, don't remember when I took the buss last time [emoji1] I usually use a tram.


----------



## Serva1

Hope everyone has a nice working week [emoji1] The weather is grey here today and I'm wearing my rain outfit ( black pebbled AW bag crossbody, black slim pants and thin cashmere silkblend polo. Short Burberry thinly padded coat and no umbrella.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the bus is much more expensive here than using the car for work (if I have a car anyway).


----------



## Serva1

That was a surprise [emoji33] It's enviromental friendly to use a bus and it should be IMO inexpensive. At the moment we only have one car so I sometime take the train to the countryhouse. Very conveniant ( I prefer trains more than buses) and fast.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I think the bus should be inexpensive. I like trains for going to Stockholm, very comfortable.


----------



## Serva1

The trains in Sweden are fast and comfy. I travelled once from Sthm to Gotheburg and it was nice. Took a flight from G to Hki. We didn't have that kind of trains in my country at the time.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I often use the bus when I work in the city centre. Like today. The bus stop is just a minute away from work and the bus goes all the way home. I take the opportunity to listen to music or check out purseforum when I am ridning the bus.


----------



## Nahreen

When it comes to coats I suppose it is more convenient if I buy a black one. More choices and more practical.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening all [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> When it comes to coats I suppose it is more convenient if I buy a black one. More choices and more practical.




Black is a practical colour. You can use a nice scarf to give it some colour [emoji1]


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Yes Nahreen, a new B35 ( workbag) because I didn't find the perfect exotic or Kelly in right size and colour. It's a colour I have asked for 4 yrs ago here at FSH and an SA wrote it down for me. A colour I considered originally at HNK but tought it to be too light and ordered etoupe instead. Then 6 months later changed my order and the changed was accepted by an inexperienced SA who told me it's possible ( without loosing your place on the waitlist) and I ended up with etoupe anyway (a very good neutral colour).
> 
> Now the circle is closed. It started here at FSH and finally I have my everyday dreambag, Gris Tourtorelle (probably cannot pronounce or write it properly), the newest member of my bag family [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3004070





Ohhhh I LOVE your new bag.. Congratulations ... I LOVE the color!!! 

When I finally get my Hermes Birkin, it will be the etoupe with GHW... 
That is my FAVORITE bag of all time. 

Though, seeing your grey bag, it is sort of making me rethink the etoupe... 
I really LOVE the grey.

I am so glad you had a great time in Paris.


----------



## JustAgUrL

misstrine85 said:


> So happy Sweden won the eurovision. Congrats to you Swedes [emoji1]





I am so upset, we missed it. 
We always watch it as a family... My daughter is always reminding us when it's on. 
she was really sick, so we had no idea that it was on.  

I will have to try to see if I can find the highlights on YouTube..


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Evening. I would like love a cashmere coat. I am always cold and cashmere is so warm but still so thin. I have an old red wool coat that need replacement. We will see when I find the perfect coat to replace it with. I want a white one to match my future bag in fuchsia.





I have a winter white Vintage Wool coat from the 1960's with navy blue plaid. 
It is a GREAT coat, but, harder to keep clean than my Camel and Black coats. 
It does tend to pick up color transfer a bit from leather bags. 


I have a few cashmere coats. 
In my opinion, Vintage Cashmere is by FAR the best as far as quality. 

There is something about the way it was woven by hand, that seems to make a 
huge difference. 

I have one from the 1950's that is my absolute favorite. 
The cashmere is a quality that you can no longer find. 
It's 60's years old, and still looks brand new. 
By the way, I paid less than 200 Kr for the coat, that includes the shipping. 

I collect coats.. so I have Leather, Cashmere, Camel, and Wool. 

Wool is just not warm enough sometimes for our winters. 

Camel is AMAZING... VERY warm, and hold up even if I get caught in the rain. 

Cashmere is my favorite though, Vintage Cashmere.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> When it comes to coats I suppose it is more convenient if I buy a black one. More choices and more practical.




Black is the BEST color, less worry by far.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Good Evening all you lovely ladies... I hope you all had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## JustAgUrL

So, Last week, my loving husband bought me a LOVELY Vintage bag.

It is the most beautiful, Navy Blue Box Calf leather, I have ever seen. 

The bag says Christian Dior on the inside of the bag, But, it is really hard to tell. 
I had it authenticated here on the AT threads, and one person said they thought it was 
fake, BUT, another person said they would lean more towards authentic, due to the 
craftsmanship. 

I think the bag is from the 1950's, so it is a LOT harder to authenticate bags that are that old. 
I have to say, I think it is authentic... as it is just too well made to be a fake. 
also, in the bag, are 2 inside pockets, that contain small leather coin purse and mirror, that are of equal quality to the bag. 
I LOVE this bag, also it is very roomy for a bag this old. 
33cm x 21.5cm x 10 cm 




anyway, I wanted to share my new baby with you lovely ladies.


----------



## Mediana

JustAgUrL The bag looks lovely.  I would never have thought it being from the 50s.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Mediana said:


> JustAgUrL The bag looks lovely.  I would never have thought it being from the 50s.




Awww Thank you. Yeah, it is in amazing condition for it's age.


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> So, Last week, my loving husband bought me a LOVELY Vintage bag.
> 
> It is the most beautiful, Navy Blue Box Calf leather, I have ever seen.
> 
> The bag says Christian Dior on the inside of the bag, But, it is really hard to tell.
> I had it authenticated here on the AT threads, and one person said they thought it was
> fake, BUT, another person said they would lean more towards authentic, due to the
> craftsmanship.
> 
> I think the bag is from the 1950's, so it is a LOT harder to authenticate bags that are that old.
> I have to say, I think it is authentic... as it is just too well made to be a fake.
> also, in the bag, are 2 inside pockets, that contain small leather coin purse and mirror, that are of equal quality to the bag.
> I LOVE this bag, also it is very roomy for a bag this old.
> 33cm x 21.5cm x 10 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I wanted to share my new baby with you lovely ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008343
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008344
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008346



Congrats! Very nice bag!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats! Very nice bag!




Thank you Blueberry.. It was a wonderful surprise.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh I LOVE your new bag.. Congratulations ... I LOVE the color!!!
> 
> When I finally get my Hermes Birkin, it will be the etoupe with GHW...
> That is my FAVORITE bag of all time.
> 
> Though, seeing your grey bag, it is sort of making me rethink the etoupe...
> I really LOVE the grey.
> 
> I am so glad you had a great time in Paris.




Thank you dear JaG, yes definitely my neutral dreambag and what makes me smile is that I originally saw it on internet carried by some celeb and when I was in Paris I found out the colour and requested the bag at FSH, unsuccessfully. Now the circle is closed, I'm so happy I could buy it at FSH, where I originally fell in love with the colour. Having said that, I do think etoupe is great since it's an all year around neutral colour that looks absolutely fab in gold hardware. IMO Gris T is better in phw, so if your choice of hw is definitely gold, I suggest etoupe. It has beautiful contrast stiching in white and you can see that the bag is handmade. 

My etoupe bag is with phw simply because I only occasionally wear gold jewellery and like it with some bright colours in summer.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> I have a winter white Vintage Wool coat from the 1960's with navy blue plaid.
> It is a GREAT coat, but, harder to keep clean than my Camel and Black coats.
> It does tend to pick up color transfer a bit from leather bags.
> 
> 
> I have a few cashmere coats.
> In my opinion, Vintage Cashmere is by FAR the best as far as quality.
> 
> There is something about the way it was woven by hand, that seems to make a
> huge difference.
> 
> I have one from the 1950's that is my absolute favorite.
> The cashmere is a quality that you can no longer find.
> It's 60's years old, and still looks brand new.
> By the way, I paid less than 200 Kr for the coat, that includes the shipping.
> 
> I collect coats.. so I have Leather, Cashmere, Camel, and Wool.
> 
> Wool is just not warm enough sometimes for our winters.
> 
> Camel is AMAZING... VERY warm, and hold up even if I get caught in the rain.
> 
> Cashmere is my favorite though, Vintage Cashmere.




You must have a lovely collection of coats [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

JaG, I must have missed your beautiful CD bag when I was traveling. I just found your pic, what a beauty and in such a good condition being from the 50s [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

I just took another look at the pics and even if I'm not an expert I think it's authentic. The craftmanship is amazing and with the accessories ( very usual at the timeperiod to have SO pieces) it's complete. Congrats JaG and so sweet of your dear hub to buy it for you [emoji1]


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning





Good Morning Ellie... I hope you will have a lovely day!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva and JaG


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> I just took another look at the pics and even if I'm not an expert I think it's authentic. The craftmanship is amazing and with the accessories ( very usual at the timeperiod to have SO pieces) it's complete. Congrats JaG and so sweet of your dear hub to buy it for you [emoji1]




Awww Thank you so much!!!! 
and yeah, I'm a lucky woman, My husband is pretty great... 

and yeah, the details on the bag are just amazing,  the slg's are also what make me think the bag is real. I doubt counterfeiters would go to that much trouble 
for a fake bag. a coin purse and beveled mirror covered in box calf? 
they would never go to that much trouble. 

I LOVE that it has a bit of a Kelly Bag look.. But, also looks like the new Fendi Peekaboo Bag. 

As far as I can tell, it is a one 
of a kind. 
and the Box Calf, is just divine!! there are no other words to describe..  
and it is lined in lambskin. 

I have looked EVERYWHERE.. I have not found another like it. 
I have looked ALL over the world. 

I am so curious of the history of the bag, but so far, no info to be found. 

There is an interesting engraving right under the brass closure 
inside the bag  ... written exactly as D.P.a 
2 Capitals and one small letter, with periods in between. 
I have to admit, that has me even more curious.  

I included a photo of the engraving below. 
It is just so odd, that the last letter is not capitalized as the other 2 are. 

Ohhhhh, so many questions...  

I can't wait to take her out for a lovely walk around Stockholm. 


here is the photo of the engraving.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie [emoji1] I've been to my dentist today. Not my favourite place but fortunately I'm now ok for a year.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Awww Thank you so much!!!!
> and yeah, I'm a lucky woman, My husband is pretty great...
> 
> and yeah, the details on the bag are just amazing,  the slg's are also what make me think the bag is real. I doubt counterfeiters would go to that much trouble
> for a fake bag. a coin purse and beveled mirror covered in box calf?
> they would never go to that much trouble.
> 
> I LOVE that it has a bit of a Kelly Bag look.. But, also looks like the new Fendi Peekaboo Bag.
> 
> As far as I can tell, it is a one
> of a kind.
> and the Box Calf, is just divine!! there are no other words to describe..
> and it is lined in lambskin.
> 
> I have looked EVERYWHERE.. I have not found another like it.
> I have looked ALL over the world.
> 
> I am so curious of the history of the bag, but so far, no info to be found.
> 
> There is an interesting engraving right under the brass closure
> inside the bag  ... written exactly as D.P.a
> 2 Capitals and one small letter, with periods in between.
> I have to admit, that has me even more curious.
> 
> I included a photo of the engraving below.
> It is just so odd, that the last letter is not capitalized as the other 2 are.
> 
> Ohhhhh, so many questions...
> 
> I can't wait to take her out for a lovely walk around Stockholm.
> 
> 
> here is the photo of the engraving.




This is a really exciting mystery. Cannot figure out the initials, would be easier if the little a was in then middle (nobility). Must have been a great lady [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Just got home and had a relaxing bath after a busy day. Bought 3 pairs of jeans, a classic denim ( new style of boyfriend jeans called tomboy by MiH, a black thin pair (skinny leggins style) by BLK DNM and same style in petrol bluish navy denim. These are both new brands for me. I usually by rag&bone or JBrand. The fashion in pants is going towards the 70s style though fortunately in denim there are many options. I'm not a big fan of the 70s style...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's nice with something new


----------



## Elliespurse

Does anyone know what leather this zig-zag pattered Birkin is? http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/the-many-bags-of-stars-at-the-2015-cannes-film-festival/24 (slide 24)


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] beautiful sunny day here today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's nice today


----------



## Serva1

I have to push papers today but will definitely go out and have lunch [emoji41] I had my breakfast on the balcony this morning ( first time this year [emoji1])


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Does anyone know what leather this zig-zag pattered Birkin is? http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/the-many-bags-of-stars-at-the-2015-cannes-film-festival/24 (slide 24)




I have never seen this design before. Looks rather big [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes perhaps it's something new from H? The matte leather pattern looks nice with shiny hw. Like the contrasts on my coat pic above, shiny-matte.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes perhaps it's something new from H? The matte leather pattern looks nice with shiny hw. Like the contrasts on my coat pic above, shiny-matte.




It's always nice to see new things [emoji1]


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Just got home and had a relaxing bath after a busy day. Bought 3 pairs of jeans, a classic denim ( new style of boyfriend jeans called tomboy by MiH, a black thin pair (skinny leggins style) by BLK DNM and same style in petrol bluish navy denim. These are both new brands for me. I usually by rag&bone or JBrand. The fashion in pants is going towards the 70s style though fortunately in denim there are many options. I'm not a big fan of the 70s style...




Congratulations on the new jeans... 

I agree about the 70's style, I lived through that ONCE, and trust me, once is enough 
when it comes to that style. 

You are lucky, every time I try to buy jeans, I am just not able to 
find any that fit well. 
I live in leggings and riding pants, though I do own around 20 pairs of jeans.. LOL 
I just never get a chance to wear them..


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Does anyone know what leather this zig-zag pattered Birkin is? http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/the-many-bags-of-stars-at-the-2015-cannes-film-festival/24 (slide 24)





Please know that I am no expert, but, that looks almost like some kind of 
Wild Boar leather...


----------



## Elliespurse

^It could be a new leather style? I haven't spent much time in the H forum lately so I thought it was something new I had missed.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I bought a new nailpolish and it is yellow. It makes me think of summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's nice


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] just finished paperwork and it's amazing how sunny it still is outside, possible to work late. Natural light is the best! 

Yellow nailpolish [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji41] great weather and wondering what pair of sunnies to choose this day...


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon ladies. 

I only have one pair of sunglasses so the choice for me is simple. But I will probably get those Dior sunnies.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Evening. I bought a new nailpolish and it is yellow. It makes me think of summer.




Yellow is a fantastic summer color... 

what kind of polish and what is the name of the color?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Good evening lovely ladies of Château Scandinave...

I hope you are all having a wonderful day..


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> I only have one pair of sunglasses so the choice for me is simple. But I will probably get those Dior sunnies.




I have a few pairs, but, only one pair that I wear most often... 
they are a dark green Chopard. they are very 1960's retro.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Yellow is a fantastic summer color...
> 
> what kind of polish and what is the name of the color?



It is called China glaze and the colour is 950-lighthouse. I bought a silver one a few weeks ago and it is the best one I have ever had in termos of durability. They are also cheap, 98 kr. I never expected something that cheap to be good. I also got some Mavala Gel finish top cost to preserve the polish further but I have not used it yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> It is called China glaze and the colour is 950-lighthouse. I bought a silver one a few weeks ago and it is the best one I have ever had in termos of durability. They are also cheap, 98 kr. I never expected something that cheap to be good. I also got some Mavala Gel finish top cost to preserve the polish further but I have not used it yet.




Oh, I LOVE China Glaze.. I don't buy it in Sweden though... 
I buy it off ebay, and I get about 4 polishes for around 200 Kr. 

I buy polish every month, I have about 50 different polishes, 
China Glaze is one of my favorites, and also Essie. 
as for Top Coat,  I use Seche Vite .. it is THE BEST top coat.. 
It dries in minutes, and lasts about a week on my nails, no chipping. 


here is a link to the seller I buy my polish from.
Her shipping rates are amazingly low, and the price for each polish is usually 30-50 Kr 
for each polish. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Nail-Polish...BIDX:IT&_ssn=beautyzone2007&_dcat=11873&rt=nc


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all.




Good evening Ellie, I hope you are having a lovely day...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening JaG, yes it's nice here now


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Evening JaG, yes it's nice here now





It is a very beautiful day...


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh, I LOVE China Glaze.. I don't buy it in Sweden though...
> I buy it off ebay, and I get about 4 polishes for around 200 Kr.
> 
> I buy polish every month, I have about 50 different polishes,
> China Glaze is one of my favorites, and also Essie.
> as for Top Coat,  I use Seche Vite .. it is THE BEST top coat..
> It dries in minutes, and lasts about a week on my nails, no chipping.
> 
> 
> here is a link to the seller I buy my polish from.
> Her shipping rates are amazingly low, and the price for each polish is usually 30-50 Kr
> for each polish.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Nail-Polish...BIDX:IT&_ssn=beautyzone2007&_dcat=11873&rt=nc



Thanks for the tips. I just discovered China Glaze in a small local perfume shop a few weeks ago. I decided to try it first before buying a lot and so far I am not dissapointed.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

It's Finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I am at the countryhouse. Internet is not good here.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] cannot agree more, finally Friday and after today's tuff meeting I went to my beauticiand and hairdresser. So nice and relaxing. Tomorrow still a little paperwork, then 7 "studentmottagningar"


----------



## Serva1

So nice that you can enjoy being at the countryhouse, Nahreen. I'm going on Sunday and returning Mon evening.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] DBF wants to stay in town so I will seize the opportunity and go through papers etc so I can get rid of as much as possible before moving to the countryhouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

Evening everyone. I've been out an about all day and the rain has really been poring down. Now finally home and I'm gonna make a cup of tea and read a book.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji1] We have had sunshine here all day and I have enjoyed good food and champagne at 7 receptions. Students get a white cap after matriculation examination. The graduation parties are always on a Saturday at the end of May.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all, Serva that sounds fun. Med, I've been out with the umbrella today too. I took two rolls of film, one color and one black&white, we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all, Serva that sounds fun. Med, I've been out with the umbrella today too. I took two rolls of film, one color and one black&white, we'll see how that turns out.




Evening Ellie [emoji1] Hope you got some good pics. I wore white capris and a white shirt combined with white Tod's and orange/white/lagoon/pink H cashmere silk scarf. First time I dress so light but it was a perfect outfit.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds perfect in the nice weather


----------



## Serva1

I have a lot of white pants for summer and capris. White is my favourite colour but it's nice to wear a colorful scarf or shoes ( usually Tod's). My orange ( feu) B will be my favourite summerbag. Today I carried my B25, because it's a partybag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  [emoji1] gorgeous weather today. Need to run some errands, but most importantly get rid of a lot off papers I nolonger need.


----------



## Serva1

Ellie, do you have any plans for today?


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice weather today so perhaps I'll go to a museum and take two more rolls of film.. or just be lazy


----------



## Serva1

Sounds good Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Back home from the country house. We had the yearly road community meeting at our country house and we were hosting it this year. We had to arrange refreshments to everyone.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with some activity.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## JustAgUrL

Good evening Ellie... Lovely day in Stockholm... There was a parade that went past our apartment in Söder today.. I think it was a Pride like parade, though, I am not sure. It was quite festive....


----------



## JustAgUrL

OK, so I gained all that weight while I was sick, so I have been dieting like a mad woman... 
I have been living in Smoked Salmon for the last 2 weeks. 
Mostly smoked salmon salads.... Just mixed greens and a tiny bit of homemade Vinegarette 
I am happy to report, it is working!!! 
I lost about 5 kilos in 2 weeks.
another 5 kilos to go, and I will weigh less than I did before I became ill.  

I will admit, this is NOT easy.. But, I am not good at long term dieting.. 
I have to lose weight FAST, or I give up.

I went with Smoked Salmon because it tastes the best, it is really easy... 
and VERY low in calories and fat.


----------



## Elliespurse

JaG - Congrats on the progress!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie [emoji1] Hope you got some good pics. I wore white capris and a white shirt combined with white Tod's and orange/white/lagoon/pink H cashmere silk scarf. First time I dress so light but it was a perfect outfit.




I wear a lot of white in the summer. though, lately, I am on a sundress buying spree... 
Pink to be exact... Pink silk sundresses ....  

It sounds like you have a great time at your parties...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> JaG - Congrats on the progress!




Awww Thank you so much Ellie... It's not easy at my age.. 48, soon to be 49... UUgghh... 
I sure don't bounce back like I did in my 20's....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's nice weather today so perhaps I'll go to a museum and take two more rolls of film.. or just be lazy




I love taking photos around town. 
I would love to see some of the photos you have taken...


----------



## Elliespurse

JustAgUrL said:


> I love taking photos around town.
> I would love to see some of the photos you have taken...



Thanks, the first is black&white film and the second is from a digital camera,


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, the first is black&white film and the second is from a digital camera,
> 
> View attachment 3014857
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014858





These are beautiful Ellie, thank you for sharing them...


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] 

Lovely pics Ellie!!!Hope you have a black&white picture wall in black or white frames at home...if not yet, at least you have some wonderful material so you could easily create it. 

JaG, so happy you have lost weight, I kind of understood that it bothered you and I hope you reach the numbers you want. Congrats!!!

Hope you got to relax at the countryhouse, Nahreen. I stayed in town and it was a good decision. Got a lot of housework done.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks JaG and Serva, perhaps I'll frame some black&white pics


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks JaG and Serva, perhaps I'll frame some black&white pics




Ellie, you have so many nice pics that you easily can make an installation of them. I have too many big mirrors, books and paintings, including a 2,5m stuffed sailfish, that I don't have a suitable wall, but hope to do it some day if we ever move to a new home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, thanks!


----------



## Mediana

Lovely pics Ellie. 
June 1st today and rain is pouring down. I can't say I'm having any summer feelings. Quite depressing in fact. 

WhAt are your plans for the summer?


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Med. I think the spring was warmer last year? We need a bit of the global warming now 

I'll be around here for the summer, taking lots of film rolls (my digital camera is in Germany for service).


----------



## Serva1

Took a pic of my H family. I remember Nahreen requested a pic after I got my Gris T B35. As you can see there is still room for a B30 in the pic [emoji1] I reserve that space for my Special Order [emoji1] My favourite is the B25 in barenia [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Currently I'm using only two of my bags, the rest go back inside dustbags.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely collection!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## young breezy

Wow, Serva, what a beautiful collection. I love all the colours! I'm a sucker for neutrals


----------



## Serva1

Evening, having sushi with my niece and then going to the movies


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie&young breezy for the compliments [emoji1] Have a nice evening everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

^The sushi looks really nice


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3015787
> 
> Took a pic of my H family. I remember Nahreen requested a pic after I got my Gris T B35. As you can see there is still room for a B30 in the pic [emoji1] I reserve that space for my Special Order [emoji1] My favourite is the B25 in barenia [emoji7]



Thank you so much for making a family photo. It is nice seeing them together to get an idea about the sizes. You have a lovely collection. Waiting eagerly to see your SO when it arrives.


----------



## Serva1

Glad you enjoyed it Nahreen [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

I watched San Andreas in 3D. I like catastrophy movies, even if it's of course no fun when they happen in reality. This was good in 3d. Some of the 3d movies have been disappointments, but this one was ok.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Busy day today


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] we have great weather today [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks like we are getting warmer weather in the coming  weekend


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks JaG and Serva, perhaps I'll frame some black&white pics




You should, they are lovely.....


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Ellie, you have so many nice pics that you easily can make an installation of them. I have too many big mirrors, books and paintings, including a 2,5m stuffed sailfish, that I don't have a suitable wall, but hope to do it some day if we ever move to a new home.





Yeah, I must admit, I am not used to European living. 
I am used to America, with HUGE houses. 
as it is now, my apartment is the size of my old Master Bedroom. hehehehe

the other day, my husband made me a LOVELY glass shelf with mirrored backing
for my perfumes. 
I collect perfume... All the perfumes I use are no longer made, and if they are 
still being made, they are no longer the same formula, so I buy a LOT of Vintage Perfumes. 
I have 6 bottles of Chanel No. 5 
8 Bottles of _Carolina Herrera/ __Carolina Herrera ... 
I have the body lotion, 2 jars of the perfumed body cream
the bath and shower gel, and the body powder, and 2 of the perfumed soaps with 
the soap dish. 
I have 10 bottles of Joy by Jean Patou... the powder, Cream, Lotion... etc.... 
and Escada _by Margaretha Ley ... the perfumes, the EDT-EDP Shower Gel, 
and the lotion . 
and I'm quite addicted to Annick Goutal Gardenia Passion ... only a few bottles as of now, but, planning on buying a LOT more due to the New EU Perfume Ingredients Rules.  

Needless to say, I own a LOT of perfumes.. 
all are rare... so, I needed a place to store / display them nicely. 
I have come to the conclusion, I NEED a bigger bedroom. 
this doesn't even touch on my collection of Makeup- Lipsticks.. I LOVE lipsticks. 
and of course many different body products... Nail Polishes. 


Then of course, there is my collection of shoes and boots. 
Coats, Handbags. 

I really NEED a bigger apartment.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Good afternoon all you lovely ladies. ... I hope you are all having a fantastic day.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3015787
> 
> Took a pic of my H family. I remember Nahreen requested a pic after I got my Gris T B35. As you can see there is still room for a B30 in the pic [emoji1] I reserve that space for my Special Order [emoji1] My favourite is the B25 in barenia [emoji7]





Oh my god, your Collection is to Die For!!!!  

Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> I watched San Andreas in 3D. I like catastrophy movies, even if it's of course no fun when they happen in reality. This was good in 3d. Some of the 3d movies have been disappointments, but this one was ok.




I also LOVE those kinds of movies, though have not really seen any of the 3D movies.. 

a few weeks ago, my husband and I watched John Wick. 

Ohhh my god, that movie was soooo awesome!!! 
It was very bloody and violent.... it was a GREAT action movie though, 
the fight scenes were choreographed in the most beautiful way, almost like dance 
scenes, though with great fighting. 
It was interesting in that it was sort of like a real life type action movie, 
with a bit of a alternate universe. almost a bit like a comic book type universe. 
It was really interesting.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] walking home from the office. The park is so pretty this time of year. This pic is of my homestreet.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Oh my god, your Collection is to Die For!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing it with us.




Thank you JaG [emoji1] what can I say....H bags are so addictive.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all, lovely pic Serva!


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> I also LOVE those kinds of movies, though have not really seen any of the 3D movies..
> 
> a few weeks ago, my husband and I watched John Wick.
> 
> Ohhh my god, that movie was soooo awesome!!!
> It was very bloody and violent.... it was a GREAT action movie though,
> the fight scenes were choreographed in the most beautiful way, almost like dance
> scenes, though with great fighting.
> It was interesting in that it was sort of like a real life type action movie,
> with a bit of a alternate universe. almost a bit like a comic book type universe.
> It was really interesting.




I love historical dramas but somehow enjoy them more from my home TV. I need a little scifi or action to get my thoughts away from work, so I go to the movies. The latest Captain America was not good though. I will probably check the Jurasdic Park film next and of course I wait eagerly for the new James Bond movie [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie [emoji1] I still think that my Iphone takes better pics. But I'm glad you like them. I love everyone's pics too. Some are more artistic and some tell a story.


----------



## Elliespurse

Here's a pic from last Saturday, it was raining. From a color film roll


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Yeah, I must admit, I am not used to European living.
> I am used to America, with HUGE houses.
> as it is now, my apartment is the size of my old Master Bedroom. hehehehe
> 
> the other day, my husband made me a LOVELY glass shelf with mirrored backing
> for my perfumes.
> I collect perfume... All the perfumes I use are no longer made, and if they are
> still being made, they are no longer the same formula, so I buy a LOT of Vintage Perfumes.
> I have 6 bottles of Chanel No. 5
> 8 Bottles of _Carolina Herrera/ __Carolina Herrera ...
> I have the body lotion, 2 jars of the perfumed body cream
> the bath and shower gel, and the body powder, and 2 of the perfumed soaps with
> the soap dish.
> I have 10 bottles of Joy by Jean Patou... the powder, Cream, Lotion... etc....
> and Escada _by Margaretha Ley ... the perfumes, the EDT-EDP Shower Gel,
> and the lotion .
> and I'm quite addicted to Annick Goutal Gardenia Passion ... only a few bottles as of now, but, planning on buying a LOT more due to the New EU Perfume Ingredients Rules.
> 
> Needless to say, I own a LOT of perfumes..
> all are rare... so, I needed a place to store / display them nicely.
> I have come to the conclusion, I NEED a bigger bedroom.
> this doesn't even touch on my collection of Makeup- Lipsticks.. I LOVE lipsticks.
> and of course many different body products... Nail Polishes.
> 
> 
> Then of course, there is my collection of shoes and boots.
> Coats, Handbags.
> 
> I really NEED a bigger apartment.




You are so feminine JaG and your perfume collection sounds fabulous. I wear dresses and short skirts with long coats but deep down I'm more sporty and love jeans and pants. My favourite perfumes are from Hermès and Armani Privé collection. I used to use a lot of different Creed and Acqua di Parma, I still have some that I like, but lately I it's been more H. My favourite Eau de Cologne is Imperial, by Guerlain. I love exclusive perfumes that I don't get here. I know there are some really luxurious brands in Paris, but since my spending habits at H have been excessive I don't dare to step into these perfume houses. I like my bags a bit like my perfumes, definitely not mainstream.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Here's a pic from last Saturday, it was raining. From a color film roll
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017192




Love love love your flowerpics Ellie. Have no idea what they are but so pretty [emoji7]


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> You are so feminine JaG and your perfume collection sounds fabulous. I wear dresses and short skirts with long coats but deep down I'm more sporty and love jeans and pants. My favourite perfumes are from Hermès and Armani Privé collection. I used to use a lot of different Creed and Acqua di Parma, I still have some that I like, but lately I it's been more H. My favourite Eau de Cologne is aimperial, by Guerlain. I love exclusive perfumes that I don't get here. I know there are some really luxurious brands in Paris, but since my spending habits at H have been excessive I don't dare to step into these perfume houses. I like my bags a bit like my perfumes, definitely not mainstream.




I am very much a girly type girl... who also plays pool/billiards like a man, 
and cusses/ swears like a truck driver. 


I do love jeans, just not wearing them, they are so uncomfortable... 
I've been thinking about getting a pair of J Brand jeans, like leggings. 
in the winter, I LIVE in leggings and horse riding pants. 
I'm somewhat small, so I can get away with it.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds nice JaG, I also like my jeans more fit and more like leggins. I try to venture into new cuts but bootleg for instance is not my cup of tea


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> You are so feminine JaG and your perfume collection sounds fabulous. I wear dresses and short skirts with long coats but deep down I'm more sporty and love jeans and pants. My favourite perfumes are from Hermès and Armani Privé collection. I used to use a lot of different Creed and Acqua di Parma, I still have some that I like, but lately I it's been more H. My favourite Eau de Cologne is Imperial, by Guerlain. I love exclusive perfumes that I don't get here. I know there are some really luxurious brands in Paris, but since my spending habits at H have been excessive I don't dare to step into these perfume houses. I like my bags a bit like my perfumes, definitely not mainstream.




Maybe I should take a look at the Hermes Perfumes... 

ALL of my perfumes have the same ingredients... Civit... Yes, I know it is cruel, 
but, it smells sooo GOOD. 
and all have Jasmine, Tuberose, Roses, Oak Moss..... 

They are revamping the perfume rules/ laws, so they are banning Oak Moss... 
and will only allow a small amount of Jasmine. 
So, this is why I buy all Vintage perfumes. 

You are very right about Paris and Perfume... Ohhh I LOVE shopping in Paris. 
I LOVE the Annick Goutal because the bottles are so Vintage and girly looking.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Sounds nice JaG, I also like my jeans more fit and more like leggins. I try to venture into new cuts but bootleg for instance is not my cup of tea




I can handle a slight boot cut, But I do prefer leggings type fit...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Here's a pic from last Saturday, it was raining. From a color film roll
> 
> View attachment 3017192




Ellie, that is so beautiful. 
I LOVE your photos.


----------



## Serva1

A very good friend of mine, a wonderful lady that knows I love H, gave me a Hermès silk scarf today, that she has inherited from her grandmother. She got several, including a Kelly, and her grandmother was beautiful, saw a black&white picture of her when she was 93 yrs old, beautiful white hair and a three strand pearlneckles around her neck with a fine clasp. Such an elegant lady and member of a famous noble family. 

I couldn't get the entire scarf in the pic but I'm over the moon about it and since I love old silverware and crayfish and lobster ( cooking in general) this was a much appreciated present.

It needs to be cleaned and ironed and I'm thinking about framing it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks!  Serva, that's really nice with the lady and the H scarf


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks!  Serva, that's really nice with the lady and the H scarf




I think so too and this is my first vintage piece. She was a real lady and a kind person. I'm so honored. I really like to frame this piece and put it in the kitchen next to my silver cabinet.


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> Maybe I should take a look at the Hermes Perfumes...
> 
> ALL of my perfumes have the same ingredients... Civit... Yes, I know it is cruel,
> but, it smells sooo GOOD.
> and all have Jasmine, Tuberose, Roses, Oak Moss.....
> 
> They are revamping the perfume rules/ laws, so they are banning Oak Moss...
> and will only allow a small amount of Jasmine.
> So, this is why I buy all Vintage perfumes.
> 
> You are very right about Paris and Perfume... Ohhh I LOVE shopping in Paris.
> I LOVE the Annick Goutal because the bottles are so Vintage and girly looking.
> 
> View attachment 3017219




I think it's good that you know which ingredients work for you. My H addiction has made me venture into perfumes that smell like leather [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] Of course my winter perfumes are more spicy than the ones I use in summer. It's nice to choose the scent according to feeling, season, style and occasion. I need variety just like with my bags and coats.


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> Maybe I should take a look at the Hermes Perfumes...
> 
> ALL of my perfumes have the same ingredients... Civit... Yes, I know it is cruel,
> but, it smells sooo GOOD.
> and all have Jasmine, Tuberose, Roses, Oak Moss.....
> 
> They are revamping the perfume rules/ laws, so they are banning Oak Moss...
> and will only allow a small amount of Jasmine.
> So, this is why I buy all Vintage perfumes.
> 
> You are very right about Paris and Perfume... Ohhh I LOVE shopping in Paris.
> I LOVE the Annick Goutal because the bottles are so Vintage and girly looking.
> 
> View attachment 3017219



Since you both are familiar with perfumes. I am curious if anyone of you have smelled the Clive Christian perfumes? They are so expensive and I wonder if they are any good.







Serva1 said:


> I think it's good that you know which ingredients work for you. My H addiction has made me venture into perfumes that smell like leather [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] Of course my winter perfumes are more spicy than the ones I use in summer. It's nice to choose the scent according to feeling, season, style and occasion. I need variety just like with my bags and coats.


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you are fine ladies.
I've seen some nice flowers.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3015787
> 
> Took a pic of my H family. I remember Nahreen requested a pic after I got my Gris T B35. As you can see there is still room for a B30 in the pic [emoji1] I reserve that space for my Special Order [emoji1] My favourite is the B25 in barenia [emoji7]




Lovely collection!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful flowers BB


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Since you both are familiar with perfumes. I am curious if anyone of you have smelled the Clive Christian perfumes? They are so expensive and I wonder if they are any good.




I have not tried Clive Christian, but of course I have heard of the brand [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you are fine ladies.
> I've seen some nice flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017422
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017423
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017424




I really like the first pic. We have those at the countryhouse but definitely not yet blooming. I know the name in Finnish but no idea what they are called in Swedish...We also have them in pink and white, I think [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely collection!




Thank you BlueB [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I really like the first pic. We have those at the countryhouse but definitely not yet blooming. I know the name in Finnish but no idea what they are called in Swedish...We also have them in pink and white, I think [emoji1]



What are they called in Finnish?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> What are they called in Finnish?



I think the first ones look like Akleja. I have lots of them in my garden in different colours. They spread very easily.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> What are they called in Finnish?




Aklevi [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I think the first ones look like Akleja. I have lots of them in my garden in different colours. They spread very easily.




Some of the flowers we have I know in both languages, but since my mother is Finnish speaking and has taught me, I'm more fluent with them in Finnish. My favorites are riddarsporre and I love irises too, perhaps because of van Gogh paintings and they are a common theme in jugend. I love blue [emoji170] and white. We have sormustinkukka, also called digitalis (looks like riddarsporre but with either white or pink flowers),


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva and Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie & Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Took some pics of my flowers at the front. We are still waiting for most of them to bloom.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's nice with the plants! - It just needs some warm weather now


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

One more from the color film roll


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, beautiful flowerpics here!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, thanks. The flowers would make a nice bouquet


----------



## Serva1

I agree Ellie and the only thing that is missing is a butterfly [emoji1] This pic had colour, depth and harmony. Would be great as a painting too [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

I guess butterflies are more keen on wild flowers, but anyway, it's so pretty [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's finally time for summer butterflies


----------



## Nahreen

Beautiful picture Ellie. I wish I had flowers like that in my garden.


----------



## Nahreen

Butterflies love my lavender. But is not blooming yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Nahreen, the flowers are a real treat to enjoy now


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen, just found something interesting on H.com and hurrying home to place an order...If I still get it I will share [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] finally Friday!!!

I changed my mind about the Bearn in BA. I rather prefer a mini Bearn or Kelly wallet, so no order from H.com. Going to visit my schoolfriend today. We probably connect well despite some years of non communication due to studies and work. I'm also going to see my niece. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday


----------



## Serva1

Just found out that my inherited scarf was issued in 1963 and is called "Gastronomie" by Christiane Vauzelles [emoji1] The roses in the scarf speak early 60s. So happy I found out more about the scarf [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, that is amazing


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## young breezy

Lovely day today! 

Almost time for my nightshift thouugh


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie, I have a friend in France that is very knowledgeable in these matters and I consulted her. Amazing that the scarf is over 50 yrs old [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Evening all, yes it's been a nice day and I have enjoyed driving fast with the car in sunshine listening to good music [emoji41]


----------



## Nahreen

young breezy said:


> Lovely day today!
> 
> Almost time for my nightshift thouugh



Yes it is. Sorry you have to work. I start work early in the morning but can usually leave at decent time. I don't work weekends.


----------



## Serva1

young breezy said:


> Lovely day today!
> 
> Almost time for my nightshift thouugh




I usually work during weekends too, at least for some hours but nightshift would be too much for me. I guess when you are used to it, it's fine and early mornings can be so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## young breezy

Nahreen said:


> Yes it is. Sorry you have to work. I start work early in the morning but can usually leave at decent time. I don't work weekends.




Sounds good! This is my last month in this job as I'm graduation soon and starting a new job/career. There wont be so much night work then.. hopefully


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening young breezy, N and S.


----------



## young breezy

Serva1 said:


> I usually work during weekends too, at least for some hours but nightshift would be too much for me. I guess when you are used to it, it's fine and early mornings can be so beautiful and peaceful.




Yees, last summer I walked back and forth to work, and walking back home in the mornings was always so nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Good luck on your new job young breezy. Congratulations on your exam.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, lovely pic [emoji171] I used to have tulips like these in white but some little hairy monster has eaten all the bulbs last winter...

Congrats young breezy, great you graduate and can find other type of work too. There are so many jobs that have to be done 24/7. But when you get older it's more difficult to work nightshift.


----------



## Serva1

I'm a bit tired today so I have to go early to bed. Hope everyone has a nice weekend [emoji1]


----------



## young breezy

Good night Serva! 

Thank you for the well wishes. I'm very excited to start in August, I think it will be a lot of fun. My new job will be at a quite large company so we're a whole bunch of graduates starting at the same time!

Your pictures are really good, Ellie!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  [emoji1] my niece arrived yesterday and needless to say I've been busy. Today we are going to the amusement park and we will be 4 adults taking care of this little princess. 

Yesterday was fun when we arrived at my home and I told her that I will give a red Vernis LV to my friend's 7 yr old daughter ( she will inherit one of my bags since I need to doensize my collection). My niece ( 5yrs) knows how to open dustbags and she took a look at the bag, obviously enjoying herself in my closet. We will pack it nicely in a big LV box with LV ribbon and card. I want to teach her how nice it is to give away things to people that appreciate/need them.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's really nice with the present and all


----------



## Serva1

I think so too Ellie. My niece loves shoes, like all little girls but also handbags and she will get her little gold RL handbag from Paris tomorrow...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva.

Hope you have a lovely day with your niece Serva. Presents are nice. I bought some to my niece too. It will be her first jewellery box and also a soft rabbit. I got some trainset to my nephew too so he does not get jealous. My brother is bidding on a house. We are eagerly waiting for what will happen on Monday. They are leading now.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Ellie and Serva.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day with your niece Serva. Presents are nice. I bought some to my niece too. It will be her first jewellery box and also a soft rabbit. I got some trainset to my nephew too so he does not get jealous. My brother is bidding on a house. We are eagerly waiting for what will happen on Monday. They are leading now.




Morning Nahreen, every girl needs a jewellerybox [emoji1] and hope your brother gets a new home for his family.


----------



## moments12

Hello everyone! I'm very excited about my first visit to Stockholm soon and was wondering what other luxury boutiques are available other than Louis Vuitton. Also, what are some great places for shopping? Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello moments12, I'm sure the others here has more recommendations. There are more boutiques on the street where LV is and also in the NK department store (Hermes etc).


----------



## Nahreen

moments12 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm very excited about my first visit to Stockholm soon and was wondering what other luxury boutiques are available other than Louis Vuitton. Also, what are some great places for shopping? Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!



Hello moments. On the same street as LV, there is Gucci, Mulberry and Prada. There is also Natalie Schuterman that sells various designer clothes, shoes and acessories. NS has a webpage so you can see availablility and prices. Next to NS is Savannahs that sells designer shoes including Louboutin. She also have a website with all available shoes and prices. On the parallell street is Burberry and Ralph Lauren and Mikael Kors. There is also a nice café called Wienercafeet.

As Ellie said there is the department store NK with various designer stores. They also have a webpage.

There is no Dior or Chanel store though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji1] amusementpark was fun but now I'm happy to be back in my peaceful home and no distractions or need to constantly give someone attention ( food&bath etc).


----------



## moments12

Thanks ellie and nahreen! The recommendations are really helpful, I'm on a lookout already!


----------



## young breezy

Good evening everyone 

I looooooove amusement parks. The more rides the better! Not so many decent ones in Scandinavia though. We went to Liseberg a couple of times when I was younger and I loved every minute of it!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji1] yesterday was fun but after riding all sorts of vechicles yesterday at the amusement park I can feel a slight pain in my back and some muscles [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Serva1

Yes, it's funny, I guess I got a bit bold yesterday and ventured into things that both my dear brother and DBF passed...[emoji1] next year I will take it definitely easier!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Looking forward to the new Jurrasic world movie.


----------



## JustAgUrL

moments12 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm very excited about my first visit to Stockholm soon and was wondering what other luxury boutiques are available other than Louis Vuitton. Also, what are some great places for shopping? Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!



Welcome... You will have a great time in Stockholm. 

as Ellie said, there are a LOT of great Boutiques near LV... 
Gucci is right up the street from LV, Natalie Schuterman, is a GREAT boutique right next to LV. 
and there is Mulberry on that same street... Guess... 

also, there are a LOT of great restaurants and cafe's in that area. 

If you need any suggestions, feel from to message me..


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] so thrilled to finally go to the countryhouse after a couple of meetings. I just hope the good weather will continue...but fortunately there are books to read and movies to watch if it rains the rest of the week [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds nice


----------



## moments12

JustAgUrL said:


> Welcome... You will have a great time in Stockholm.
> 
> as Ellie said, there are a LOT of great Boutiques near LV...
> Gucci is right up the street from LV, Natalie Schuterman, is a GREAT boutique right next to LV.
> and there is Mulberry on that same street... Guess...
> 
> also, there are a LOT of great restaurants and cafe's in that area.
> 
> If you need any suggestions, feel from to message me..



Thank you, I will message you right after this. I'm loving this community already, feelin' the warmth!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
On my way to the countryhouse with DBF and Mum. Beautiful eveningsun and really looking forward to waking up tomorrow and not thinking about business. Will write my last work emails this evening and next time I open the laptop will be on Sunday!

Moments, I hope you have a good shopping experience in STH. JaG knows all designer brands, I mainly shop at NK (love Hermès), Svenskt Tenn ST and Natalie Schuterman NS. Occasionally Gant, because DBF likes the brand although I usually shop in Helsinki, because I know Mrs Gant, as I call her, the owner of the company that imports all Gant clothes to Finland.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, just about arriving to my paradise. It's approximately 1hrs from town [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Have so far had an exhausting week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, at least the weather is good. (wasn't there a Swedish comedy film "vädret var iallafall bra"?)


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Nahreen, at least the weather is good. (wasn't there a Swedish comedy film "vädret var iallafall bra"?)



Vi hade i alla fall tur med vädret.B-)


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes, that's the title!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elisafi

Hej! I already asked this question at eBay forum, but then I remembered this thread exists  

I'd like to know if there's anyone who is using Tradera.com? I just created a username because I found a very interesting listing that is about to end in 10 hours. Unfortunately they give you a limited access for the first 24hrs after registration and because of that I'd need help from someone who has been a member of Tradera more than 24hrs. I do know this is rather desperate, but I decided to try  Basically I'd just need someone to message a seller on behalf of me, that's all. If you'd like to help, please PM me. I will be VERY grateful!


----------



## Elliespurse

Elisafi said:


> Hej! I already asked this question at eBay forum, but then I remembered this thread exists
> 
> I'd like to know if there's anyone who is using Tradera.com? I just created a username because I found a very interesting listing that is about to end in 10 hours. Unfortunately they give you a limited access for the first 24hrs after registration and because of that I'd need help from someone who has been a member of Tradera more than 24hrs. I do know this is rather desperate, but I decided to try  Basically I'd just need someone to message a seller on behalf of me, that's all. If you'd like to help, please PM me. I will be VERY grateful!



Hi, I just wanted to say I don't have a Tradera account and wish you good luck


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, greetings from my paradise [emoji1] the cherrytrees are blooming, birds singing and it's not raining so life is good... Answered some work emails and negotiated a little over phone but otherwise it's been just countrylife and very relaxing. The renovation of the big guesthouse in the background is hopefully finished by autumn. The façade is done but still some work with sauna and shower.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie [emoji1] I have 2 ducks with 3 and 6 ducklings keeping me company and sleeping in the grass by the water. They are nice pets since we don't have any.


----------



## Elisafi

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I just wanted to say I don't have a Tradera account and wish you good luck


Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] had a relaxed morning and reorganizing and cleaning our summerhouses, since it's raining outside.


----------



## Serva1

It's amazing how easy it is to fill a house with things you don't need or use. I really enjoy going through stuff and getting rid of things.


----------



## Nahreen

We are having a lovely day. Will buy some flowers for my outside pots tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

I love flowers in pots. Got mine earlier this week...


----------



## Serva1

Got 2 of these in blue pots. I like symmetry.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous


----------



## Serva1

I have a soft spot for the ivy


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie [emoji1]
And I love lavender [emoji170]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely  it's summer!


----------



## Serva1

I love mistel too. The yellow sweet scented flowers bloom early and develop blue berries


----------



## Serva1

Definitely summer and the sun is back. It's good for the garden that we get rain every now and then. The birds are singing and it's wonderful to be able to eat our meals outside. We have several seating areas and nice places were to enjoy coffey.


----------



## Serva1

Our summerpet "Nebbis" with her 7 ducklings


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nebbis


----------



## Nahreen

Oh those ducklings are so sweet. Beautiful plants Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen [emoji1]

Yes, it's nice to have our summer pet here. She is over 10 yrs old and is very tame. The ducklings run on the lawn and I don't give them bread but whole grain oatmeal.


----------



## Serva1

Hope everyone has a really good summer [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^She looks proud, and the ducklings looks well fed too


----------



## Serva1

[emoji1] yes, definitely well fed [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 

My Mum is very interested in royalty so she will be sitting infront of the TV watching the royal wedding and drinking high tea starting at 5 pm. I forgot to bring her wedding tiara from the city [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, I'm trying to find the thread where people discuss the wedding. Saw it yesterday...Mum likes to know who is attending [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^I tried to find it too but no luck so far :wondering


----------



## Serva1

Me neither. It was probably not a specific thread, but some royalty tread...I will make a search on royalty...


----------



## Serva1

Royalty fashion thread!!!


----------



## Elliespurse




----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3029490
> 
> Hope everyone has a really good summer [emoji1]




This is really sweet! Ducks brings such a cute happiness to a home. We had a "semi domestic" duck family (andfamilj in swedish) in our garden too during my childhood. I remember that one duckling bite my toe once when I fed them mistaken it for a piece of bread


----------



## Mediana

Did you watch the wedding? They looked so very Happy. It was beautiful. Otherwise I think the most fun is all the trivia, history and customs.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it was beautiful and the music was nice too


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3029490
> 
> Hope everyone has a really good summer [emoji1]



So cute!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. I bought some plants today and will get some more on monday. There is a greenhouse shop close to work in the park so I can easily pick up some plants. However when I need soil I go to another shop when I have the car.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that sound nice


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. It is difficult knowing how much plants one pot requires. That is one of the reasons I buy at different occasions.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] going to town for a couple of days due to meetings. It's raining today, which is great, because I don't have to water the garden.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] hope you have a relaxing Sunday


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes it's nice


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] today is really cold so I have to wear a thin cashmere coat.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes it was a bit cold today.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] you are an early bird as usual. I'm going to the movies today after my last meeting. I want to see the new Jurassic Park movie and relax from work.


----------



## Serva1

i don't usually eat icecream except in Rome at Piazza Navona. I'm more of a sorbet person. Went shopping after work and found a nice pair of loafers at Pretty Ballerina. Took 2 pairs, because they are so inexpensive compared to Tod's. 

Enjoying a little summer treat at Café Fazer [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm..


----------



## Serva1

Guess I don't need anymore calories today...


----------



## Serva1

Bought 8 workshirts for DBF and a book ( summer reading). No more shopping for 3 weeks when I live countrylife so I have to enjoy town now.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. We are re watching Twin Peaks.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Twin Peaks  I once stopped at Katrineholm and a friend said "whoa, I would never stop there, it's like Twin Peaks!"


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] I'm experiencing som problems with tPF. Have to login every time I want to reply to a topic, my subscribed topics don't show up and I cannot logout either the normal way. No pics showing up either. I guess I just have to be patient and solve it somehow...


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji1] I'm experiencing som problems with tPF. Have to login every time I want to reply to a topic, my subscribed topics don't show up and I cannot logout either the normal way. No pics showing up either. I guess I just have to be patient and solve it somehow...



Are you using the tPF iPhone/iPad app? - Vlad recommends to uninstall, delete the app and download/reinstall to solve the login problem.


----------



## Serva1

I just checked my Iphone and tPF works well, showing pics and subscribed treads. I guess I need to log out through my phone and log in again on the Ipad, which I prefer, because of the big screen and keyboard.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, I will do that [emoji1] My thanks to Vlad too [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Now my Ipad works again[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] and all subscribe topics are available!


----------



## Elliespurse




----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally weekend. Got an article accepted for publication. Will celebrate this weekend with some champagne.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen - Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Finally weekend. Got an article accepted for publication. Will celebrate this weekend with some champagne.




Great news Nahreen [emoji1] Congrats and celebrating with champagne sounds lovely!


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Nahreen - Congrats!











Serva1 said:


> Great news Nahreen [emoji1] Congrats and celebrating with champagne sounds lovely!



Thank you Ellie and Serva. This has so far been a good year with 3 accepted articles. Yes we will have champagne and strawberries. It is a tradition of mine when I have an article accepted. Some years I have 0.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] The town is so quiet as people spend Midsummer at their cottages and summerhouses. Yes, despite plans I'm stuck here due to work but it's fine. I will spend a couple of days at the countryside before my ( hopefully) last meeting on Thursday after which I can move to the countryhouse for a longer period of time. Besides the weather has been rainy so being in town has not been so bad.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. We are also home. Don't mind either due to the bad weather. I will make some meat balls now and a homemade potatoe sallad.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, been browsing the H tread and planning my next bag ( unbeliavable I know). I think I'm dine with the regular leathers after my SO and need an exotic or another barenia bag would be impossible to refuse since it's my favourite H leather. But I have time to plan until my next trip to Paris.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds good with homemade foods [emoji1] I have lost my apetite after migrain on Tue-Wed but can eat sallad. My DBF will have something better on his plate though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all, some flowers?  (from the film camera)


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Nice flowers. I bought some more yesterday that I will plant tomorrow. Got some strawberries at the store today. Mine are not ready yet, will take a few weeks more.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds nice with the flowers and strawberries


----------



## Serva1

Lovely flowerpic Ellie [emoji1] I have not seen this colour combo before. We have this in purple, the most common shade. They are in season now.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes, it's a nice color, here's a bit zoomed out in another pic:


----------



## Serva1

Gosh how heavy flowers. I think these don't last for long indoors in a vase and are better admired in the garden. I have to confess that I don't spend much money on flowers in summer when I mostly stay at the countryhouse. I love flowers in pots and those that thrive in the garden. In autumn and winter I have to have nice things indoors. My flowerseason usually ends with spring tulips.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's nice with all the flowers now


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] I cleaned the home yesterday and still have to use the paperschredder but gradually it's starting to look nice and I'm preparing for summer vacation. My DBF is rather used to me cleaning, but "old dogs don't learn new tricks" ( even if he isn't so old) so I guess I cannot do anything about it anymore...


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's very nice to come back to a clean place after the summer vacation


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I picked some flowers and it makes it more homely with flowers in the vases.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Was spending the afternoon reading under the marquise. Despite the rain it was nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, summer rain is nice.


----------



## Serva1

Evening all [emoji1] I love summer rain, especially if there is a rainbow [emoji170]
I have been organizing the home but in a relaxing style, really enjoying Sunday.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] just about to arrive to the countryhouse. The streets are very empty and people are probably recovering from the festivities. A little morning mist, which is magical. So happy to be back on the countryside!!!Looks very green [emoji172]


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds nice


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] so much birdlife here at the countryhouse. Much more interesting to spend time outside with binoculars than sit infront of the TV.

We have 2 nesting swans. Other birdspecies include the black-throated diver, red-necked grebe and mallards with ducklings. Because these are nesting and very tame the other birds in the lake are not scared to swim close to our house ( terrace 1,5m from the shore).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, gorgeous view!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1]
Such a nice summer evening and not humid or too hot. Took a pic in our forest of "nattviol" an orchid related flower that smells divine in the evening. Counted 29 stems of these on an area of 10x5 meters!!!


----------



## Serva1

In conclusion, my favourite maple tree. They are so lovely in autumn too [emoji172]


----------



## Serva1

Have to post a pic of some of our syrener, they are still blooming and smell divine and sweet in the evening. The cherrytrees are still covered with white flowers. In the background a little peak of the big guesthouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie [emoji1] My Ipad doesn't take better pics but at least I can forward a little of the mood here in my paradise


----------



## Elliespurse

^I absolutely love the pics


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

The first Iris to bloom this summer [emoji171]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.
Lovely flowers Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] it's raining here and tomorrow as well so I came to town for a couple of days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I hope for good weather today


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] I hope you have good weather today. It's raining here but I don't mind since I need to prepare for my meeting tomorrow. Actually it's good with the bad weather, because I'm not tempted to go and check a VIP presummer sale of designer labels like Céline, Fendi and Balenciaga...[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you all had a nice Midsummer ladies.
I walked 4 hours today and my feet hurts...

;(


I don't know if any of you likes the actor Michael Fassbender , but I find this pic very amusing with his flower crown.


----------



## Blueberry12

Any nice sale finds yet?

I haven't seen anything worth buying at NS yet , but I'll check it out again when they drop the prices more.

- 30 % at NS is like regular prices in London and other cities...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Any nice sale finds yet?
> 
> I haven't seen anything worth buying at NS yet , but I'll check it out again when they drop the prices more.
> 
> - 30 % at NS is like regular prices in London and other cities...




I'm content with my summer wardrobe so I usually shop more at A/W sales. Did a lot of shopping on my 3 trips to Paris this year so I don't really feel an urge. I also prefer more individual choices, don't like to have same bags and coats like anyone else. I bought some jeans and shoes here at normal price.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] It's windy and grey here today, so no nice summer outfits to work...


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, just came home and it's been a long working day but very satisfactory and I'm leaving town tomorrow after I've pushed some papers.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## moments12

Hello everyone! Has anyone been to NS recently and spotted any Celine Box bags? I'll be heading over next week and hopefully can get my hands on it. Wondering if you'd know how the prices compare to other EU countries!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 

Moments, I don't know about the NS prices but their stock has been really low every time I have been to the store ( Box, Nano and other luggage models, Trapeze). We have great selection here in Helsinki at Luxbag. They have a website, you can call the store and ask. It's also very close to the harbour where the Silja Line boats arrive. The storeowners (I know them personally) want to keep the prices same level as in rest of Europe so it's worth to investigate. Last time I visited the store I saw several Box bags, including one in croc and a beautiful lizzard ( gorgeous material and not so expensive). 

I'm going to the countryhouse later today but if I have time I will pop by the store and check their inventory and colours including prices. Their sale has just started and they usually have some seasonal colors -30% but not of the Box bag.

There is another shop in STH selling Céline too, might still be an option for you. I don't recall the name but it's at the corner of Biblioteksgatan close to Gant. Perhaps someone else knows the store? I visited it 2 yrs ago carrying my python emerald Trapeze and one of the SAs said it was the most beautiful T she had seen. A nice compliment and nice to remember.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Finally Friday, do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes finally Friday  - I just updated my website-program and it now has "Responsive Web Design", I'm impressed. The webpage changes for smartphones, iPhone, desktop pc etc. I'll work on my page over the weekend.


----------



## moments12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> 
> Moments, I don't know about the NS prices but their stock has been really low every time I have been to the store ( Box, Nano and other luggage models, Trapeze). We have great selection here in Helsinki at Luxbag. They have a website, you can call the store and ask. It's also very close to the harbour where the Silja Line boats arrive. The storeowners (I know them personally) want to keep the prices same level as in rest of Europe so it's worth to investigate. Last time I visited the store I saw several Box bags, including one in croc and a beautiful lizzard ( gorgeous material and not so expensive).
> 
> I'm going to the countryhouse later today but if I have time I will pop by the store and check their inventory and colours including prices. Their sale has just started and they usually have some seasonal colors -30% but not of the Box bag.
> 
> There is another shop in STH selling Céline too, might still be an option for you. I don't recall the name but it's at the corner of Biblioteksgatan close to Gant. Perhaps someone else knows the store? I visited it 2 yrs ago carrying my python emerald Trapeze and one of the SAs said it was the most beautiful T she had seen. A nice compliment and nice to remember.


Thanks Serva! Unfortunately I won't be visiting Finland - eeks my husband visited last month though. Bummer I didn't researched earlier! I will check out the Biblioteksgatan lane... seems to be pretty close to Nathalie Schuterman too. Thank you!


----------



## moments12

By the way, I just read some of the posts earlier in this thread that NS is more expensive than London even after discount - does that mean I should purchase from London instead? I am transiting through the city...


----------



## Nahreen

moments12 said:


> By the way, I just read some of the posts earlier in this thread that NS is more expensive than London even after discount - does that mean I should purchase from London instead? I am transiting through the city...



It depends on how your currency compares to SEK and GBP. For us GBP is really strong currency and shopping in UK is not favourable for us.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. My flight to LA is now booked and the hotel. h has decreased some of their prices in US making it more feasible to shop there.


----------



## moments12

Nahreen said:


> It depends on how your currency compares to SEK and GBP. For us GBP is really strong currency and shopping in UK is not favourable for us.


Ah I see. I'm in the US but buying in London is only couple hundreds cheaper compared to buying in euros.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes finally Friday  - I just updated my website-program and it now has "Responsive Web Design", I'm impressed. The webpage changes for smartphones, iPhone, desktop pc etc. I'll work on my page over the weekend.




Congrats, you are so clever with computers and programs Ellie [emoji1] Very handy that the website-program has RWD and can change according to what tool is used. I don't master computers so well, I just use them and at times it can be frustrating so Ipad is more conveniant for me. 

I have roofbeams to paint with linseedoil wax and I will start tomorrow. My niece and Mum are coming as houseguests on Mon and staying almost 2 weeks so I need to prep their rooms too. I hope the weather finally changes, because I'm wearing a thick cashmere polo and socks at the moment...


----------



## Serva1

moments12 said:


> Thanks Serva! Unfortunately I won't be visiting Finland - eeks my husband visited last month though. Bummer I didn't researched earlier! I will check out the Biblioteksgatan lane... seems to be pretty close to Nathalie Schuterman too. Thank you!




Sorry I didn't have time to pop by the store today. Almost missed my train due to work but now I'm at the countryhouse. I've bought all my C bags, accessories, bikerjacket and some skates from Luxbag. They usually don't have all the bags on display. The owners are very friendly and customer service is great. Last time I tried an ombre lizzard box bag at their store but decided not to buy after reading on the H forum that ombre lizzard turns yellowish with time. I've seen pics of such bags and accessories, so I decided to pass but it was beautiful.

Hope you find your dreambag [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks! I don't have a smartphone but everyone else seems to use one 

Good luck with the paint tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. My flight to LA is now booked and the hotel. h has decreased some of their prices in US making it more feasible to shop there.




Afternoon Nahreen, sounds like you are so ready to shop in LA. Lucky you that some prices have decreased. I had to take my Bastia in BA with me to the countryhouse so that I can look at it and dream about my SO [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks! I don't have a smartphone but everyone else seems to use one
> 
> Good luck with the paint tomorrow.




Thanks Ellie, yes I could not cope without a smartphone but recently I like my Ipad2 even more and need to buy myself a new one and give my old one to Mom. Of course I need to educate her to use it too [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] very chilly today and no sun. At least it's not raining...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's a bit better here - hope the weather improves for you.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. On our way to Sandviken for a combined birthday, late wedding party and name ceremoni. I have been driving for 3,5 hours


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a great time in Sandviken


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Hope you have fun in Sandviken Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] Hope you had a nice Saturday. I enjoy being at the countryhouse despite the changing weather. We had a small thunderstorm but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's nice here  hope the weather gets better for you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, I left my car for annual service today. Hope the weather will be ok tomorrow (biking to work).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, three and a half day to the vacation now


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## young breezy

The weather is the BEST this week! wow!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] A perfect summer day at the beach [emoji41]


So happy we have sand on our beach and not mud


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Thank you Ellie. 

I love the sea and I think it's nice to live close to it but I prefer to have a countryhouse by a lake. So much nicer to swim in it and soon it's crayfish season!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Back from the country house. We had lovely weather and sat outside until late both Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes it's nice weather now :sunnies


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I still have 1,5 weeks to work.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks like you're getting a bit lower temps and rain for the work week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

Morning Ellies, still working?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med, I have vacation now, are you working?

I was out photographing early in the morning, but the car needs a checkup again. I'll leave it at the repair shop today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

I came back from Gotland yesterday and I'm so beat up. 10 days of long working hours but also much fun. I had Saturday of so we had a lovely lunch at the sea and went to the beach. I wish I could have taken a few days off now and stayed but that wasn't possible. I'm working until mid August then I have two weeks off.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med, lots of work but August is a great vacation month.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

NS has this Balenciaga on sale.
I love the colour & style  , but I prefer bags you can close properly.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The color is great with silver hw


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Blueberry


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Still working.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie. I am having tomorrow off from work. I will do some work in the garden.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, I bet your garden is growing fast now (btw how's the automatic lawn mover doing?)


----------



## Nahreen

Yes it is growing really fast. The lawn mover is excellent. It gives us more time to work on other parts of the garden and house. DH is also painting the house this summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm going to "bilprovningen" today but the car needs repair so it won't pass. I have booked repair on August 3..


----------



## Nahreen

Good luck at Bilprovningen Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

The car passed!  They said it should not pass but thought I knew what I talked about (charm ).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Great news about your car.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> The car passed!  They said it should not pass but thought I knew what I talked about (charm ).



Great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> NS has this Balenciaga on sale.
> I love the colour & style  , but I prefer bags you can close properly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057372



NS started the 60 % off today so I could not resist as they still had the bag...

It's so pretty and a great deal.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

Blueberry - Congrats!!  It looks great and a bit unique too (and on sale!).


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Blueberry - Congrats!!  It looks great and a bit unique too (and on sale!).





Thanx.
The colour is so pretty IRL.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks really pretty! - It's a lot of bright blue colors right now for fall, it's in the air.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^It looks really pretty! - It's a lot of bright blue colors right now for fall, it's in the air.



I agree.
They had the same bag in black too , but that wasn't as pretty as the blue one.


----------



## Blueberry12

A better pic of the bag.


You can also close the zipper and make it smaller.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3060613
> 
> 
> 
> A better pic of the bag.
> 
> 
> You can also close the zipper and make it smaller.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060635



Congratulations Blueberry. Great find on the sales. 2,5 weeks left till my trip to STH. We will stay three nights. Two will be at a hotel at Östermalm to celebrate our 10 th anniversary. We have booked a junior suite.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations Blueberry. Great find on the sales. 2,5 weeks left till my trip to STH. We will stay three nights. Two will be at a hotel at Östermalm to celebrate our 10 th anniversary. We have booked a junior suite.



Thanx.



The trip sounds lovely!


----------



## Mediana

*Blueberry*, I always thought of you as blond  Congrats to the bag. I've been on a Balenceiga spread myself this year. Four bags so far and I'm waiting for my fifth.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> *Blueberry*, I always thought of you as blond  Congrats to the bag. I've been on a Balenceiga spread myself this year. Four bags so far and I'm waiting for my fifth.



Thanx. 

5 bags sounds lovely! 
Any pix of the 4 bags you already have?


----------



## Mediana

No, I haven't taken any pics but I really should.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. My birthday is tomorrow. I made a cake for tonight with blueberries I picked at our country house last weekend and strawberries from my garden. It is both sponge cake and meringue. I have vanilla cream inside too.


----------



## Nahreen

I forgot the picture.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oooh, Happy Bday tomorrow! artyhat: The cake looks "smarrig"


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. We decided to celebrate with some nice dinner today.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> No, I haven't taken any pics but I really should.



Yes , you should.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I forgot the picture.



Nice cake.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Nice cake.
> 
> Happy Birthday!



Thank you.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie and congrats!!! Charm&chatty always works, especially when combined with a smile [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Congrats on your new bag!!Very trendy colour BlueB [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Cake looks tasty Nahreen [emoji1] Congrats on your bday and hope you have a great time!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Cake looks tasty Nahreen [emoji1] Congrats on your bday and hope you have a great time!



Thank you Serva. I made only half a cake since we are only two.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva and Nahreen 

I was out taking pics of red poppy, blue and white flowers in a large wheat/corn field today. I hope the film will turn out nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Congrats on your new bag!!Very trendy colour BlueB [emoji1]



Thanx.


----------



## Nahreen

Oh my. Just had birthday dinner with DH. We had seafood, prawns, smoked prawns and King crab. Delicious. I got my birthday present tonight. It is amazingly beautiful. It was an orange present.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow  Congrats!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. The cake was good. So was the skaldjur dinner. King crab is delicious. I rarely see that in store here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it sounds perfect!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Oh my. Just had birthday dinner with DH. We had seafood, prawns, smoked prawns and King crab. Delicious. I got my birthday present tonight. It is amazingly beautiful. It was an orange present.



Sounds lovely.
Any pix?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Posting a pic of my shawl together with my wallet. They matches nicely.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous colors and very summery! Congrats, they look perfect together!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Posting a pic of my shawl together with my wallet. They matches nicely.




Congrats Nahreen, the scarf is absolutely gorgeous and I love the size. Goes perfectly with your beautiful wallet [emoji170] Sounds like you had a great BD and 10th Anniversary. Your DH really got it right this time [emoji1] Wishing you a lot of orange boxes this year...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Serva and Nahreen
> 
> I was out taking pics of red poppy, blue and white flowers in a large wheat/corn field today. I hope the film will turn out nice.




I love red poppies [emoji7] 

It's been a very cold summer so far and after 3 gloomy days the sun finally came out. Going to prep a goatcheese sallad for lunch now...

Hope everyone has a good summer and vacation [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Nahreen, the scarf is absolutely gorgeous and I love the size. Goes perfectly with your beautiful wallet [emoji170] Sounds like you had a great BD and 10th Anniversary. Your DH really got it right this time [emoji1] Wishing you a lot of orange boxes this year...


 
Thank you Serva. We still have the 10th anniversary to celebrate on the 30th of this month. I still don´t know what type of present he has bought for that special occasion. I am excited to give him mine.



Elliespurse said:


> ^Gorgeous colors and very summery! Congrats, they look perfect together!


 
Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. We still have the 10th anniversary to celebrate on the 30th of this month. I still don´t know what type of present he has bought for that special occasion. I am excited to give him mine.




Oh, sorry for mixing it up [emoji1] It's nice to have something to look forward to and it's promising that you already got a beautiful scarf. Hope there will be more orange boxes...[emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Oh, sorry for mixing it up [emoji1] It's nice to have something to look forward to and it's promising that you already got a beautiful scarf. Hope there will be more orange boxes...[emoji1]


 
It´s not easy to keep track of all the celebrations. We´ll see about more orange boxes... but I am so happy about the one I got. DH also knows I´m interested in a new underwater camera for our trip to the Seychelles and that I have a favourite jewellerer here in town.

When DH came home from work one day (I travell by bus some days) the post had just dropped off the H parcel outside our house. It´s not the first time they do such things without consent from us. DH was horrified considering the cost of that scarf. It´s not only a question about price but some of these H items are not easy to find so a missing parcel would be problematic.


----------



## Elliespurse

The film came back with some nice summery colors


----------



## Nahreen

What a lovely summer photo Ellie. The fields around our house looked like that a few weeks ago.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes, it's keeper for the coming months


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

My outfit today.
I like Blue...


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> The film came back with some nice summery colors
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063213




Lovely picture!


----------



## Elliespurse

Blueberry12 said:


> My outfit today.
> I like Blue...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063564



Looks great! 



Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely picture!



Thanks!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!





Thanx.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, I think I'll take some more pics tomorrow while it's nice weather.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

Lovely hat Blueberry! 

I'm fortunate to be able to work out in Archipelago this week. Its such a difference from our usual large office. Just me, my computer and "Skärgårdsradion". I'm gonna have to convince my boss that I should work from here more often.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Sounds lovely


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] we had a lovely sunrise here at the countryhouse but they have forcadted rain and thunderstorms later today so I will go to town for one night and a little work at the office tomorrow. Have you already enjoyed summer holidays?


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> The film came back with some nice summery colors
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063213




Really nice pic Ellie!!!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> My outfit today.
> I like Blue...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063564




Looking good BlueB and your new hat and bag go nicely with your pretty hair [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Thanks, yes it's been nice summer days


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Looking good BlueB and your new hat and bag go nicely with your pretty hair [emoji1]



Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Lovely hat Blueberry!
> 
> I'm fortunate to be able to work out in Archipelago this week. Its such a difference from our usual large office. Just me, my computer and "Skärgårdsradion". I'm gonna have to convince my boss that I should work from here more often.



Thanx.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Summer memories  (color film)


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen.


----------



## Blueberry12

Yesterday at Kvarnen Medis:


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, a rainbow


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Back from a small trip to friends and relatives in the south. Bought a new plaid in black and white with Ulrika Hydman design. You can see some of our new cushions.


----------



## Elliespurse

^This looks Great!! Congrats on the new plaid and cushions!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. The cushions I had made in the spring but I never posted any picture. I also got cushions for the downstairs sofa. However there is still lots of fabrics left and I am thinking about making more. The Mulberry fabric is lovely and quite a lot left.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Back from a small trip to friends and relatives in the south. Bought a new plaid in black and white with Ulrika Hydman design. You can see some of our new cushions.



Very lovely!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely!



Thank you Blueberry. We just booked a table at zink Grill for dinner the night before our anniversary. We are contemplating Godot for dinner on our anniversary since it is close to our hotel at Östermalm. Have you had dinner there? I would prefer a place close to our hotel so we don't have to use the subway.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Blueberry. We just booked a table at zink Grill for dinner the night before our anniversary. We are contemplating Godot for dinner on our anniversary since it is close to our hotel at Östermalm. Have you had dinner there? I would prefer a place close to our hotel so we don't have to use the subway.



No , sorry , I've never tried Godot.
But I hope you'll have a nice time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. We are painting the house. It is taking a long time.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great, the weather is good for painting right now?


----------



## Nahreen

Yes it is. We prefer cloudy with no rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. We are planning our trip to STH next week. We will stay for three nights and will visit some museums.


----------



## Mediana

*Nahreen* Which hotel are you staying at?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Med. That will be nice treat Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> *Nahreen* Which hotel are you staying at?



Hi Med. We will stay at Elite Eden Park Hotel. I have stayed there once before. This time we booked a junior suite and got a good deal.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]

Nahreen, hope you have a great time in STH with DH next week. Staying for 3 nights is a perfect mini vacation. 

It's raining today so I'm enjoying tPF and movies. The scenery is nice despite the rain. Tomorrow I will pick my first chanterelles from our forest.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I hope you find some nice ones in the forest!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Still busy painting the house.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

I read that the mono multicolour bag will be discontinued. Do you have any of those in your collection Ellie?


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> I read that the mono multicolour bag will be discontinued. Do you have any of those in your collection Ellie?



I read that too, I don't have any items but I always liked the black multicolour


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.

A pic from yesterday,


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Nice picture. We are still at home painting and watching out for rain clouds. In a weeks time is our 10th anniversary. Will take the opportunity to check out the stores in STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks, yes it's mixed weather. I will be nice with the 10th next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening N.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]

Lovely pic Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, thanks the green in the pic was perhaps a bit too bright.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, thanks the green in the pic was perhaps a bit too bright.




Funny thing about the green, I'm learning H leather colours and I immediately thought about the colour 'bamboo' when I saw your pic. The clouds look a bit like thunder rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, yes bamboo green and it was a bit rain on the way. I also saw a nice moose in a yellow field but I passed before it crossed the road. It would have been a nice pic


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you are all fine ladies.
I've seen this little rabbit at Humlegården:










NS started the 70 % sale now.

I've bought this little Joseph bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great color and bag! Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

^^ 

Thanx!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning 

Nice bag Blueberry. It is never wrong to get 70% off.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning
> 
> Nice bag Blueberry. It is never wrong to get 70% off.






Thanx.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Finally our painting is reaching the end.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great news, I can imagine it's a lot of work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Been planning my wardrobe for our trip to STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a bit mixed weather right now but nice anyway.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Watching a movie on netflix.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, I'm home a bit early from work now


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Sitting on the train to STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Have a nice time in STH


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. We had a lovely dinner.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Sounds perfect


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

We are having a lovely 10th anniversary in STH. Will write more tomorrow.

NS now has 70-75% off. Mostly white and beige clothes. Not really my colours unfortunatelly.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that sounds great


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Today we go to visit DHs sister with family. Will stay with them until tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, we have sunny weather today here at the countryhouse. The big guesthouse will welcome the first guests on Monday so I got the bed constructed but still some work left before it's finished. Will buy new curtains next year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, it looks really nice in the pic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Serva, it looks really nice in the pic.




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] I'm looking for a Caribbean vibe with Scandinavian twist. I will post more pics when it's more finished.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie [emoji1] I'm looking for a Caribbean vibe with Scandinavian twist. I will post more pics when it's more finished.



It already looks so nice. If I bought a new bed,  I'd like a four poster one.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It already looks so nice. If I bought a new bed,  I'd like a four poster one.




Thank you Nahreen [emoji1] I just attached the white linen curtains to the bed and I like it too. I would love to use some pieces of mahogny furniture but they don't like changes in temperature. In winter we keep the room temperature in the guesthouse at minimum.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Hope you have a nice weekend. I'm just about to go and continue working with the guesthouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I'll go out and take some pics today


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. On our way home. It is always good to get back to the countryside.


----------



## Serva1

Sounds lovely Ellie [emoji1] It's a bit gloomy weather here today so perfect for renovation projects inside. The electrician arrives on Mon so my guests get lamps in the ceiling. 

Nahreen, I agree, home sweet home [emoji1] It's fun to go on trips but so good to come home. I had the windowcleaners clean my balcony and windows in town and even if I love being at the countryhouse it's nice to spend a couple of days in town next week. Hope you had a good time in STH [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. We had an overall good time in Stockholm. The only negative I have to say was regarding the service at Brasserie Tures where we stopped for a drink. Great place for people watching but the waitresses were not nice. The only nice one that we met was the guy but the girls were rude. Will not go back there again.


----------



## Nahreen

We had drinks at Napolyon and Notis hotel and dinner at Zink Grill and at all those places we were met with excellent service. Also lunch at Wienercafeet was great. They certainly know how to take care of their customers.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great when the service is better than expected, it sounds like you had a nice time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]

Sorry to hear about bad and even rude customer service. Brasserie Tures will definitely loose customers with that kind of attitude.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] hope you get good pics. 

We have lovely sunshine here today and after the last paintjobs in the guesthouse I hope I can start working with our huge black iron bear that sits on a big flat stone greeting our guests at the gate. I'm happy it doesn't need a sandblast only little polishing and paint.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I'll get the film back Tuesday but I hope they turns out great.

It sounds great with finishing the painting.


----------



## Serva1

Please share pics if you got some nice ones [emoji1] 

Yes, I have been painting ( renovating) the entire summer so I'm very pleased it's almost over. It's very satisfactory to be able to do some things and not rely on hired help for everything. 

Looks so nice outside. Just finished breakfast ( croissants and latte) so off to work...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely weather for a boat trip.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes lovely summer pics


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Yes lovely weather today.


----------



## Blueberry12

We are heading to Sandhamn.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some more pix :


----------



## Elliespurse

^Fantastic summer pics


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Some more pix :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085645
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085646
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085649



Hope you are having a great time Blueberry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you ladies.
Yes , I'm having a great time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1]

Lovely boatpics BlueB and the food looks so delicious and tastes so good when eating outdoors ( one of the good things about summer). 

We have great weather today too [emoji41]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I got lucky today. Bought a pair of Dior sunnies for half price at the opticians. I had looked earlier in the summer and now they were on discount.


----------



## Nahreen

My new sunnies


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen and Congrats on this find!


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Nahreen and Congrats on this find!



Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] in town after a busy week with guests at the countryhouse. Had to cook a lot so I'm happy it's over and I'm back to my normal routines. Had an easy day at the office and did some shopping after work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

A pic from a couple of weeks ago  (color film)


----------



## Serva1

I really like this pic with poppies and I love cornflowers too. They grow wild in grainfields and used to be more common but nowadays with changes in agriculture they have disappeared here. The sky looks very dreamy [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva, it's a favorite summer memory and I printed a larger copy as decoration for my workplace


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks Serva, it's a favorite summer memory and I printed a larger copy as decoration for my workplace




Must be very soothing and relaxing to have such a print at work. Your co-workers much appreciate it too. We only have oilpaintings of people I have never met at work but would be fun to have something relaxing in the kitchen. Perhaps I will copy your idea and take some sailingboat pic with a view of the sea from my balcony [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^I did the print simple though, using the printer at work in A4 size. It would be nice to do larger prints in the future. Yes capture a summer memory


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^I did the print simple though, using the printer at work in A4 size. It would be nice to do larger prints in the future. Yes capture a summer memory




A good idea to try a A4 first. I think our company is a bit conservative so I would have to make the sailingboat/seaview pic a black and white.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] so nice that it is Friday! A very short working week for me. I have to sign a contract at 3 pm but after that I'm free. This month is still very slow at work but next month will be busy and then it's hectic until mid December. 

Do you have a steady "pace" at work or hectic/ busy months during the year?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I plan to leave work at noon and go take some interior pics at a castle. They have guided tours too.

I'm more in a support process at work, more some days and less other. I also have to update our chemical list with the EU regulations this month..


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, I plan to leave work at noon and go take some interior pics at a castle. They have guided tours too.
> 
> I'm more in a support process at work, more some days and less other. I also have to update our chemical list with the EU regulations this month..




The castle visit sounds lovely! Stone castles have their own scent. I'm meeting a friend over lunch and she is going back to Rome on Monday. It's nice to catch up a bit. Was thinking about going to the movies but I have housework so I might just play the perfect housewife [emoji1] 

We have great weather here today [emoji41] Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] 
The fine weather seems to continue. A bit tempted to go to the countryhouse, haven't decided yet. Saw the Amy Winehouse documentary at the movies yesterday.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, I plan to leave work at noon and go take some interior pics at a castle. They have guided tours too.
> 
> I'm more in a support process at work, more some days and less other. I also have to update our chemical list with the EU regulations this month..



I have been to some castles in the area on guided tours. It is nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. We are at the countryhouse. DH and dad are down taking up kräftor. We'll see if we get any. Picked some mushrooms yesterday and went  fishing. Got two fishes.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen [emoji1]
Castles are great on hot summerdays. Inside the stonewalls it's cool. It's been so warm here the last couple of days that I have been wearing white linen outfits ( finally).


----------



## Serva1

Sounds like you have a nice time Nahreen [emoji1] We are going to a crayfish party this month. I also have mushrooms in the fridge that I picked at the countryhouse. I was thinking about making a dish for lunch.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva. Nice catch N.

I've been taking pics at the castle and museums, and some are very dark. I think the visitor experience would be higher if they added some spotlights. The collections are amazing though.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen and Serva. Nice catch N.
> 
> I've been taking pics at the castle and museums, and some are very dark. I think the visitor experience would be higher if they added some spotlights. The collections are amazing though.




You are right, they could add more light, because pics don't usually look so good with flashlight. Also, using spotlights in a good way adds a lot to the experience, creating an atmosphere.


----------



## Elliespurse

The castle is now managed by the state museum, and I think they would gain a lot of visitor recommendations by adding spots like they do with their museum art collection.

Instead I think they want show the rooms like they were when the last owner left forty years ago..


I'll get the new pics back today, but here's one from a couple of weeks ago (note the painted windows for symmetry),


----------



## Serva1

Looks lovely and ancient with a huge door and relatively small windows in comparison to the size of the building. The painted windows look funny. Never seen that before!


----------



## Elliespurse

Pic from yesterday, the castle kitchen was nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

The flower arrangements outside are really nice


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
That castle kitchen [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] with stone floor and open fireplace that has been redone later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it was really nice


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Back from the country house. We have bad internet there so more outdoor activities than at home. I think we picked nearly 16 L of kantareller.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Back from the country house. We have bad internet there so more outdoor activities than at home. I think we picked nearly 16 L of kantareller.




I have never seen so many chanterelles!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

I've seen a roe deer today.
So pretty :


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I've seen a roe deer today.
> So pretty :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093565




Really cute [emoji1] I'm going for a walk in the zoo with my DBF this evening ( open until 8 pm). It's so nice to look at animals, although I prefer seeing them free in nature.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

I want to share my horrorstory. Took out some of my bags in order to place an order at H.com for new twillies and a scarf. To my horror I discovered I had colourtransfer on 2 bags, even if I'm super careful and don't use them with blue jeans. Sorry for the bad quality of the pics.




Needless to say I did not finish my order online but proceeded to solve the problem. I used Collonil neutral leather cream and cotton buds. 




The lesson for me of this horror story is that in future I will buy a black and a dark navy ( indigo) bag and only carry the light coloured  H bags with white outfits. Fortunately I carry a lot of white ( summer) and ivory ( winter) so I get to enjoy my more colour sensitive bags.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, that's a surprise but I'm glad you were able to restore the bag


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Wow, that's a surprise but I'm glad you were able to restore the bag




Yes, nasty surprice but I recovered from the chock and managed to restore it. Lesson learned. Will be even more careful in future even if bags are ment to be used [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

That certainly was a horrible suprise Serva. I will try to be very careful when I use the orange K.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> That certainly was a horrible suprise Serva. I will try to be very careful when I use the orange K.




It was a chock for me and you know how careful I am. The B35 is a big bag and I will buy smaller sizes in future (less contact with clothes). I was thinking about your orange K28 when posting the pics.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening




Evening Ellie [emoji1] went to our local zoo for a walk with DBF. The parrots were all outside in their big cages, which is nice for the birds.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's really nice


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Just booked tickets to STH on September 11th. Going to Wienercaféet, Hermès and Junibacken with my little niece. She just got her first passport so naturally we have to take a flight somewhere and STH is always nice [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Just booked tickets to STH on September 11th. Going to Wienercaféet, Hermès and Junibacken with my little niece. She just got her first passport so naturally we have to take a flight somewhere and STH is always nice [emoji1]



How nice Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> How nice Serva.




I think so too. It's been a while since I visited Sweden. Too many trips to Paris recently. I hope Hermès at NK has received some scarfs from the A/W collection. Hope we have a CS meeting in autumn so I get to visit STH once more before Christmas [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - That's really nice with the trip


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji2]
Going to the countryhouse after work. Probably my last chance to spend a longer weekend before work forces me to stay more in town.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's nice


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Greetings from the countryhouse. Such a beautiful sunrise and I love the view from the canopy bed (had to experience the big guesthouse). This is what my guests see when they wake up [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, wow it looks really nice with the colors and the view!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, wow it looks really nice with the colors and the view!




Morning Ellie [emoji1] Thank you, I need to move the furniture from the terrace ( blocking the view) and fix the curtain (next year new ones from ST).


----------



## Serva1

A better pic...


----------



## Serva1

I put a navy blue Interstop 2 seat sofa infront of the big window so it's possible to read a book in natural light or just enjoy the view.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice and relaxing with the natural light.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
The view looks nice this morning 


and will be fun to see how it changes with autumn colours


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, lovely view


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Having my morning latte and the swans just passed majesticly by.


----------



## Serva1

We get a lot of cherries this year and they are sweet due to a lot of sunlight these passed 2 weeks.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, lovely pics!




Morning Ellie [emoji1] and thank you! I just love early a bit chilly mornings with mist on the lake and the swans made me smile. They don't come so often to this part of the lake and usually I spot them with binoculars. The presume the same couple has been nesting here for a number of years, because they always build their nest on the same place.


----------



## Serva1

I put new RL bedlinen so that the bed looks inviting for my guests. Usually I'm not a " logo person " but the initials looked more discret this time.


----------



## Serva1

I added more pillows on the bed so it looked even better than in this pic  [emoji1] I love when curtains are voluptious and not just cut short above the floor. I know some people don't like the look ( Mom included but she is used to it by now).


----------



## Serva1

Today I'm doing some finishing touches in the guesthouse. Need to hang 3 paintings, put up a big mirror and fill the china cabinet (mostly blue Gant china, but will change to more neutral colours after a couple of years when I'm done with the blue).


----------



## Elliespurse

The bed and linen looks really nice!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> The bed and linen looks really nice!




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] The colour is a glossy silver, goes nicely with the matt pale grey floor. I still need to continue with the kitchen, but it's nice to have one room done and my guests can use the kitchen even if it will be finished later in autumn.


----------



## Serva1

Just placed an order at H.com for a pair of twillies for a future black bag, maxitwilly and big bottle of my favourite perfume. I had my bday at the beginning of August and didn't buy myself anything, so now I indulged myself a little [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy belated Bday! artyhat:


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie [emoji1] you are so kind. I don't celebrate my Bdays, it's more of an excuse to buy something nice


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3101374
> 
> Having my morning latte and the swans just passed majesticly by.




Very lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Just got these on sale.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Just placed an order at H.com for a pair of twillies for a future black bag, maxitwilly and big bottle of my favourite perfume. I had my bday at the beginning of August and didn't buy myself anything, so now I indulged myself a little [emoji1]




Happy Birthday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Blueberry - Cute shoes, congrats!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Blueberry - Cute shoes, congrats!




Thanx.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.

Your guestroom looks great Serva and congratulations to all the purchases. It feels like Christmas waiting for an order.

Great shoes Blueberry. 70% off is never wrong.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Just got these on sale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101578




Looks very nice BlueB and ballerinas are always so cute, especially these. Are they repetto or some other brand?



Blueberry12 said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you [emoji1]



Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Your guestroom looks great Serva and congratulations to all the purchases. It feels like Christmas waiting for an order.
> 
> Great shoes Blueberry. 70% off is never wrong.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen [emoji1] yes, definitely Christmas in the air [emoji1] They even had a Ghillies swift Kelly wallet online. It was nice to see but I would not pay so much for a wallet.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Looks very nice BlueB and ballerinas are always so cute, especially these. Are they repetto or some other brand?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji1]






They are Marc by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Your guestroom looks great Serva and congratulations to all the purchases. It feels like Christmas waiting for an order.
> 
> Great shoes Blueberry. 70% off is never wrong.





Thanx.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> They are Marc by Marc Jacobs.




They looked more expensive than repetto and with the sale you got them for a bargain price. Great find!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> They looked more expensive than repetto and with the sale you got them for a bargain price. Great find!!!



Indeed.

Thanx.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji1] I just love these sunny early mornings i August.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  we have a nice misty morning here.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  we have a nice misty morning here.




That's nice Ellie, so refreshing [emoji1] I love morning mist at the countryhouse. We have so seldom here in town.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's nice, fotunately I had a vacation day today so I took some pics in the morning. I'll get them back tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Yes it's nice, fotunately I had a vacation day today so I took some pics in the morning. I'll get them back tomorrow.




Hope you got som nice pics Ellie!!!
Lucky you, my vacation is definitely over but my last meeting was cancelled so I went shopping instead [emoji1] Fedex also delivered my online goodies from H!


----------



## Serva1

I found a nice thick cashmere sweater that is a good shade of white.
The Maxi Twilly looks less pink on the other side so it's versatile. The twillies have nice details and go well with my B30. In addition the biggest bottle I could get of my favourite scent. I have the smaller leather bottle in my bedroom but this one I will put in the hallway so I can use it on my way out.


----------



## Serva1

I love the details of the MT [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you Ellie  I think I shop less nowadays, but it´s nice to indulge myself something special and I have been staying in the countryhouse more or less the entire summer so I really enjoyed being in town today. Guess I had the urge to go shopping after not being around shops for a long time...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102681
> 
> I love the details of the MT [emoji7]



Evening all.

Beautiful items Serva. Congratulations.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Beautiful items Serva. Congratulations.




Thank you Nahreen [emoji1] At times it feels really frustrating that there is no H store here but I think my bankaccount is much happier...and my urge to shop H is satisfied for a while with these small but nice things.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva and Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] Busy day today but fortunately I can relax tomorrow at my beautician.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning, finally Friday [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I am counting down the hours.


----------



## Serva1

Norning Ellie and Nahreen [emoji1]
You know I went shopping this week, so I want to share my new city ankle sneakers that are stylewise perfect with my Céline bags, leatherjackets and short lightweight downjackets. I have a lot of leather ankle boots that look like ridingboots ( jodhpurs) but for rainy days and when I walk fast I need something more casual and less expensive than Céline skates. Very pleased with these [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^These are nice, congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Just bought this dress.

I wonder how it looks on IRL.

( ordered it online)


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Norning Ellie and Nahreen [emoji1]
> You know I went shopping this week, so I want to share my new city ankle sneakers that are stylewise perfect with my Céline bags, leatherjackets and short lightweight downjackets. I have a lot of leather ankle boots that look like ridingboots ( jodhpurs) but for rainy days and when I walk fast I need something more casual and less expensive than Céline skates. Very pleased with these [emoji1]
> View attachment 3104326




Lovely shoes!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you dear CS members [emoji1]

BlueB, the dress looks very fashionable and I love the back. It's more modern than my own style but will look very nice on you [emoji1] I will post a pic of a Givenchy dress I like very much (bought 2 of the same, the other one has still the pricetag on [emoji1][emoji1]). It shows how modern I can go.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Great buys Serva and Blueberry.

I am longing for serious shopping.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]

Nahreen, you will have a lot of fun soon when shopping in US so hold tight to your $$$ now and enjoy shopping when you travel [emoji1]

Will post a pic of the dress tomorrow...


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

The little black dress by Givenchy ( love when dresses have an interesting back)


----------



## Serva1

I adore fitted dresses with corset style top. This is a favourite by Dolce&Gabbana that I at times use at work ( paired with black longsleve thin silkcashmere polo or long sleve Tshirt. I love chanel style tweed and it's a little pinkish, which doesn't show in the pic. Again with an interesting back.


----------



## Serva1

I just realized that I forgot to include nice heels and accessories in the pics that now look a bot boring...

One of my friends invited me over to her countryhouse so I'm driving 2,5hrs and having lunch with her. We plan to go sea cajaking if the wind is not too strong. The summer weather continues [emoji41] so I hope everyone has a really lovely weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, nice selection. Have a great day at the country house


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Great dresses Serva. 

Yes I try to hold on tight to my purse. The only negative thing is that the dollar is so high and it might be expensive to buy some things there.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> The little black dress by Givenchy ( love when dresses have an interesting back)
> View attachment 3105190
> 
> View attachment 3105191



Very pretty.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I adore fitted dresses with corset style top. This is a favourite by Dolce&Gabbana that I at times use at work ( paired with black longsleve thin silkcashmere polo or long sleve Tshirt. I love chanel style tweed and it's a little pinkish, which doesn't show in the pic. Again with an interesting back.
> View attachment 3105192
> 
> View attachment 3105193




Very nice dress.

I often wear strange outfits at work. Lol.

Once I was dressed as a chicken and once as a horse.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you all [emoji1] 
Taking a ferry to the island


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Great buys Serva and Blueberry.
> 
> I am longing for serious shopping.









Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear CS members [emoji1]
> 
> BlueB, the dress looks very fashionable and I love the back. It's more modern than my own style but will look very nice on you [emoji1] I will post a pic of a Givenchy dress I like very much (bought 2 of the same, the other one has still the pricetag on [emoji1][emoji1]). It shows how modern I can go.





Thanx. 
I like both very simple classic outfits and more unusual ones.


----------



## Blueberry12

One more sale find.

I could not leave it at 70 % off



Alexander McQueen.


----------



## Elliespurse

^A great find, congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening ladies.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^A great find, congrats!




Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Modelling pic:








This colour : 





My pix does not show the colour so well.


----------



## Nahreen

You look beautiful Blueberry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> You look beautiful Blueberry.



Thank you.


----------



## Serva1

BluB, both you and Nahreen are so lucky to find designer items -70% off. I'm never that fortunate...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Modelling pic:
> This colour :
> 
> View attachment 3105582
> 
> 
> My pix does not show the colour so well.




You look very pretty and the A McQ leatherjacket is a classic! 

I have a black Alexander Wang lambskin leatherjacket with front zipper and matching leather shorts ( I never wear the entire outfit, shorts with long coat and jacket with white pants) and an olive green Céline bikerjacket ( have posted a pic in the C tread). Love leatherjackets [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> BluB, both you and Nahreen are so lucky to find designer items -70% off. I'm never that fortunate...



Probably because we are both quite petite , and usually the smallest and the biggest sizes make it to the end of the sale.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> You look very pretty and the A McQ leatherjacket is a classic!
> 
> I have a black Alexander Wang lambskin leatherjacket with front zipper and matching leather shorts ( I never wear the entire outfit, shorts with long coat and jacket with white pants) and an olive green Céline bikerjacket ( have posted a pic in the C tread). Love leatherjackets [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you.
I like leather jackets too.
My fave is a Bal Moto Jacket in Tempete ,  also 70 % off find.

Can you post the pix here too?


----------



## Serva1

I didn't find them anymore on my Ipad so I will take new pics soon [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

My niece loves the Balenciaga, I like more the stiffness of the leather and snug "corsette' feeling of the Céline biker jacket.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I didn't find them anymore on my Ipad so I will take new pics soon [emoji1]




Great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] working today so I can go to the countryhouse tomorrow. Hope everyone has a nice Sunday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Hope everyone has a good working week. I'm on my way to the countryhouse (working from distance) and supervising workers.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, soon off to work. Have a nice late summer day at the countryhouse


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, soon off to work. Have a nice late summer day at the countryhouse




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] It's so lovely here and we have had great weather for such a long time. I have to water my plants in the evening. They finally promised rain on Thu so it's a nice change. Making pesto from organic basil and garlic. Food tastes so good when eating outside [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Looks like the sunny weeks are over and we get autumn rain today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the weather has changed a little but it's still nice.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, yes I love the cooling wind and hope for a sunny autumn.


----------



## Serva1

Still working with interior decoration of the big guesthouse. I finally got the cupboard for china, toaster and glasses on the right place. It needs a little touch up with paint. I like the opening mechanism you have in French windows and even if the cupboard is huge, the glassdoors make it light.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That looks great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.

The cupboard looks great Serva. It will be fun seeing a photo when it is filled with your things.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Thank you, yes I will put everything inside next time I go to the countryhouse. I keep my nice china at the main house, it would definitely look better than the blue Gant china I have for my guests. I think white and clay/neutral doesn't stand out as much as the blue I have for this house but when I change the colours next time I will give the blue china away. I used to buy blue denim placemats, kitchen towels, aprons and owen mitts and even a large double bedspread in jeans denim by Lexington but now I'm a bit bored with it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] going to work soon. It's starting to get hectic so I'm really looking forward to the weekend already...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Hope you will have a nice weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes it's nice with the weekend now. Are you staying in town?


----------



## Nahreen

Morning
Yes we will be home this weekend. We will go to a baptism today for my niece.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji1]
Recovered from migrain and going to work a couple of hrs and then my stylist is making me pretty for 2 parties, a graduation reception and in the evening a crayfish party that me and my DBF got invited to.. After the party I'm driving straight to the countryhouse and spending a couple of days there.


----------



## Serva1

Had to post a pic of my handmade silk lamp that looks exceptionally pretty this morning.I bought it several years ago and I still enjoy the beauty. It's like a statue and a unique piece. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, beautiful lamp!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Greetings from the countryhouse, lovely sunny weather and feels so good to be here. I love when I can go outside and pick berries straight from bushes. Tastes so much better too. Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon, yes it's nice today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, so relaxing to work at the countryhouse. Autumn has definitely arrived with chilly misty mornings and the birches are already loosing some of their leaves. Still sunny and really warm but as soon as I get back home I'm putting away all summer linen clothes.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] it's raining here today, really autumn weather. Going in the evening to LV to see a selection of the prefall collection. I'm not in the shopping vibe but couldn't say no to my SMs call a couple of weeks ago, since it has been ages I visited them. Was thinking about carrying my nomade Alma or python Artsy, but if the rain continues I will take one of my smaller bags.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's nice with looking at the new LV collection


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, yes and relaxing after work. I'm taking a friend with me who loves fashion.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] yesterday was fun at LV but I didn't buy any rtw, only a scarf and a book for presents. The rtw pieces I saw were very edgy and modern but the quality of the cashmere was poor. The tweed dresses were too much Chanel (I rather buy C instead). I liked one piece but it wasn't a " must have". Besides I would rather put that money on the dreambag from H. Going to STH next week on Friday so I might find something exciting at HNK instead.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] finally Friday and today is not raining so I get to wear something nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, thanks for the report. Perhaps the new LV designer has changed the design direction?

Yes, finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Finally Friday. On our way to the countryhouse where we will stay until Sunday morning. We have bad internet connection there and the 3 or 4 G work poorly.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice to stay in the countryhouse over the weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] How nice Nahreen that you can go to the countryhouse. I'm stuck in town ( working) but really looking forward to spend a day in STH next Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] very gloomy and grey today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. We are now home again. Picked more chantarells yesterday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's nice with more chanterelles.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
We only had chanterells early in the season. I haven't found any autumn mushrooms this year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, there are some nice days now. I'm waiting for the leaves to turn yellow (taking fall pics) but it could be some weeks.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Long working days but fortunately it's soon Friday and I get to spend a day in STH!!!

Morning Ellie, I also wait for the autumn colours.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Have tomorrow off when we go to the west coast for a wedding on Saturday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with a wedding


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Have a good time at the wedding Nahreen! Hope you get to wear some of your beautiful accessories.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Had a lovely dinner here at our hotel. The restaurant is in the White Guide.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with the dinner


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Had a really nice trip to STH on Friday. Great weather and my little niece enjoyed Junibacken. I got a scarf from Hermès that I have been wanting for a long time. Breakfast at Wienercaféet was also delicious. Had my " ostfralla" and a sweet dessert. Beautiful weather [emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

Wishing you all a relaxing Sunday [emoji1] I'm working the entire day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds (and looks) really nice with STH trip


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Just came back from the west coast. We had a lovely weekend.

Glad to hear you had a great time in STH Serva. Congratulations to the scarf.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie&Nahreen[emoji1]
Just came home from my long workday. Completely exhausted, bath & bed waiting.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Had a really nice trip to STH on Friday. Great weather and my little niece enjoyed Junibacken. I got a scarf from Hermès that I have been wanting for a long time. Breakfast at Wienercaféet was also delicious. Had my " ostfralla" and a sweet dessert. Beautiful weather [emoji41]
> View attachment 3126444




Your breakfast looks lovely.

I had this cake today :


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji1]
BlueB, your cake looks yummy...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] I noticed this morning that my maple tree has already got a little orange/red greenish yellow shades, so I don't think it will be a long wait to see the full colours.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes I noticed a little yellow yesterday too


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji1]
> BlueB, your cake looks yummy...



It's from Chokladfabriken. They have great chocolate cakes.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]

Going to see the Phantom of the Opera at our National Operahouse this evening. It's not the original London version, but it's still completely sold out and ends in May. I will wear my orange Kelly clutch with matching bracelet.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> It's from Chokladfabriken. They have great chocolate cakes.




Have to google, never heard of Chokladfabriken. Thank you BlueB, always nice to learn more about pastries [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Have to google, never heard of Chokladfabriken. Thank you BlueB, always nice to learn more about pastries [emoji1]



You'd try it next time. Very yummy cakes!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji1]
> 
> Going to see the Phantom of the Opera at our National Operahouse this evening. It's not the original London version, but it's still completely sold out and ends in May. I will wear my orange Kelly clutch with matching bracelet.



Have a nice time Serva. I saw a version in STH when I was about 18. I love musicals particularly Andrew Loyd Webber.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, have a great time Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Have a nice time Serva. I saw a version in STH when I was about 18. I love musicals particularly Andrew Loyd Webber.




Thank you Nahreen, it was fun. I sat in a box with my BF and enjoyed the famous ballads and songs. It's a very interesting mix of classic opera and musical, spiced with a little ballet.



Elliespurse said:


> Evening, have a great time Serva.




Thank you Ellie. I really enjoyed it an the scenography was superb too. Most people don't dress up nowadays when going to the Opera. I like to wear a nice outfit, because there are so few occasions for that. I love hearing live music and should go to concerts more often, but due to hectic work I don't have the energy. Guess it's one of those things that I will do more when I retire.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. Serva this sounds nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Chanel will finally open a store at Birger Jarlsgatan in spring 2016. I am looking forward to be able to browse their merchandise regularly. I hope it will be a big store with good inventory. I wonder if it will affect the other stores ability to sell bags and such with the increased competition.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's about time they opened a store in STH.


----------



## Nahreen

Now I am only missing Dior


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Great news Nahreen. In our store we have bags, shoes and accessories but no clothes. Will be interesting to see what the store in STH will offer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] 

Finally Friday!!! Going to my beautician for a relaxing treatment. Have a lot of work during the weekend but hope I can after that enjoy 2 days at the countryhouse. Real autumn weather today with heavy rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday. I'm leaving work early today 

I like design and in the last weeks I've done three simple free website templates for others to use. I need to think about a new unique concept now


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, yes finally Friday. I'm leaving work early today
> 
> I like design and in the last weeks I've done three simple free website templates for others to use. I need to think about a new unique concept now




Lucky you Ellie, I'm working until about 7pm today but at least I can enjoy a beauty treatment in the morning [emoji1]

Glad you can contribute with your taste of design, Ellie. Website templates need to be functional but estetic too, because we all appreciate looks as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva, it's interesting with design, the latest trend is also seen in Apple's newest interface - it's more flat now when it was three dimensional a couple of years ago.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. DH is in Scotland this weekend with friends on a whisky tour.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice and I heard they talked about whiskey tours at work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, I finished a minimalistic website theme today. It's eight pages/sections and works for mobile phones too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] Well done, I've always admired people who are smart with computers.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, thanks! - the one I'm working on now is even better (a white orchid as background), it's addictive (until I get bored).


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, thanks! - the one I'm working on now is even better (a white orchid as background), it's addictive (until I get bored).




White orchid sounds lovely [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

I hope it will turn out great (and useful for those using the theme) - one page below,


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Congrats Ellie, looks very nice. So satisfactory to end a project and within a given time frame [emoji1] 

Despite rain and cold weather I really enjoy being here at the countryside. I feel rested and ready to return back to work tomorrow. Just saw a matt croc wallet ( actually gator) on H.com that really tempts me ( perfect skin) but I have to admit that shiny croc skin is even more glamorous. 

Now ai wonder if a matt croc will better keep intact as a wallet than a shiny one. Ellie,  your red LV wallet lost any gloss? Corners are of course prone to show wear and tear but otherwise, how do you feel about your shiny red gem?


----------



## Elliespurse

I still  my wallet, I should use it more though.


----------



## Serva1

Autumn colours gradually arriving. Birches are turning yellow. Greetings from the countryhouse [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] returning home tonight, because I have to prepare for a boardmeeting tomorrow. Our countryhouse is conveniantly just a 1hr 15min drive from home. I like to make spontaneous visits and not plan too much in advance.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's really nice to get away for a day or two


----------



## JustAgUrL

Hello Lovely Ladies of Scandinavia... 

I has been a while.

How are you all doing? 

I went to Paris.. It was lovely!!! We were there in Mid August. 

The weather was wonderful.. I brought my usual 10 handbags.. LOL 
I had brought my Light Pink Chanel Petite Timeless Tote.. 
Now, I need to send it to Paris to be cleaned and have them re-dye 
it, the pink is faded in spots. 

Does anybody know how I can send it to Paris, and thru who would I do this?


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi JaG! - If you wait a bit there's a Chanel store coming to Stockholm!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Hi JaG! - If you wait a bit there's a Chanel store coming to Stockholm!




Hi Ellie, 

Ohhhh M Geeeeee!!!! Holy Cats... I am doing the happy dance now... 

When will it be opening here in Sweden? 

I wonder how I would be able to apply for a job? 

Do you have more info about this? 

Thank you for letting me know..


----------



## Elliespurse

It's Nahreen's report a couple of pages back http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29182169&postcount=6760

I'm sure they will do everything to build a customer base in STH so your bag will be no problems I think.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 

So nice to hear you had a good trip to Paris JaG!!! With your passion and knowledge of Chanel (and experience in luxury brands) you would be a perfect SA at Chanel STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] 
Found the perfect cashmere silkshawl for my newest B at HNK. The colour blends in even better in natural light.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning - Serva, this looks very beautiful  Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning - Serva, this looks very beautiful  Congrats!




Evening [emoji1] and thank you Ellie. I would not have found this shawl without tPF, because it's not available online anywhere. There are so many lovely ladies here [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Found the perfect cashmere silkshawl for my newest B at HNK. The colour blends in even better in natural light.
> View attachment 3136930



Your shawl is beautiful Serva. I have been working late every day this week. Glad it is Friday tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Your shawl is beautiful Serva. I have been working late every day this week. Glad it is Friday tomorrow.




Evening Nahreen [emoji1] love the shawl and cannot believe my luck that they happened to have 1 of this cw in the store. I got it straight from plastic, just as I like it. 

I'm exhausted too after today's boardmeeting. Hope you have had a smooth week at work. Also glad it's Friday tomorrow...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all.




Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] 
We have lovely weather here today


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's nice today


----------



## Nahreen

Lovely day today. We will have kräftskiva with our neighbours tonight.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes a lovely day - Have a great time tonight!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] 
Nahreen, hope you had a fun crayfishparty!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva. I finished one more theme yesterday, a page below,


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Ellie[emoji1] must feel great! I had a successful boardmeeting this week and feel very good about it. Next one for this company will be i December, just before Christmas, so I can relax for a while. 


A pic from the bedroom, morning mist and still only a little autumn colours on the maple trees.


----------



## Elliespurse

^This is a gorgeous pic!  Congrats on the meeting too.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it's a lazy weekend here  perhaps I'll go early Monday morning and take some pics of the red moon, it doesn't happen often..


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Red moon sounds interesting. Cooking dinner for DBF and it's been a good weekend so far.


----------



## Serva1

I wore my new H scarf and bag today. Probably the last day I can wear white pants and long sleeve Tshirt.


----------



## Serva1

This pic looks really blurry on my Ipad. I will get the new model when it is released and hope it will take better pics than my phone.


----------



## Elliespurse

It's between 03.11 and 04.23 here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/September_2015_lunar_eclipse

Edit: Serva - This looks really nice!


----------



## Nahreen

That is really early Ellie. I get up early but not that early.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3139596
> 
> I wore my new H scarf and bag today. Probably the last day I can wear white pants and long sleeve Tshirt.



It looks nice Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie&Nahreen [emoji1] I will probably sleep during the red moon but thank you for the info Ellie, in case I wake up I will definitely go out on the balcony and check.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and Nahreen [emoji1] 
I have been browsing scarf and shawlrings ( love mother of pearl and horn) at Maitaicollection, because I realize I always wear a poloneck sweater instead of a shawl ( even if I have many) just because I don't know how to wrap/fold them. She has really nice tutorial pictures that inspire. I usually use my shawls at parties but hope to get more use of them now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3139596
> 
> I wore my new H scarf and bag today. Probably the last day I can wear white pants and long sleeve Tshirt.



Lovely outfit.


----------



## Blueberry12

The weather was lovely yesterday.







Just as today.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening 


Yet another template ush:


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Thank you BlueB [emoji1] and lovely pic with astonishing view. 
Ellie, you have been busy [emoji1][emoji1] I have been catching up on domestic work, had a lot of ironing to do and will continue next weekend ( exhausted)


----------



## JNH14

You ladies have beautiful views-I love European cities with their old buildings!


----------



## Serva1

JNH14 said:


> You ladies have beautiful views-I love European cities with their old buildings!




Thank you , yes I enjoy too the combination of old architecture, parks and sea in our capital even though it's not as old as some medival cities in central Europe.


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] the eclipse is at a peak now but due to clouds it's not visible. The sky is very dark


----------



## Nahreen

Morning 

I saw it nicely before leaving home. It is good at the countryside since it is so dark.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, glad you saw it. My DBF saw it too but I didn't. Hope Ellie got some pics [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all, I got some pics but I missed the right time..


----------



## Elliespurse

This pic was taken at the beginning so it's just a bit red,


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] At least you saw it, I didn't see anything because of the clouds. Looks magical in the pic and with an orange rim ( I see orange everywhere, just managed to order online a H wallet I have been dreaming about for a long time).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, orange is great - Congrats, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie[emoji1]
Evening, finished early today. I still feel a bit like winning on the lottery. There are so few items available at H.com, limited choice of colour and all nice things are always sold quickly. Finally there are limits for leathergoods, you are only allowed 2 wallets per year. So frustrating when there is no store in my country.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's nice


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening 


This is the last template


----------



## Serva1

Evening
Congrats Ellie [emoji1] so nice and you must be pleased [emoji1] I have a tuff meeting tomorrow, but as always it will go well, because I've prepared everything.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

I got this dress at 70 % off.
I don't wear much pink , but I really loved the design esp. the back.


Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Blueberry12

I also had this cake yesterday.
Very nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nice dress and the cake looks delicious!


----------



## Blueberry12

^

Thanx.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1]
Hectic days, just returned home from the office. Wearing a little RL combined with Chanel today. The camelia brooch I got from DBF last Christmas goes perfectly with the navy jacket.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I got this dress at 70 % off.
> I don't wear much pink , but I really loved the design esp. the back.
> ]




Congrats BlueB, always fun to shop at discount price. Lovely cakes too [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^The brooch looks great on the jacket!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^The brooch looks great on the jacket!




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] it's nice to wear and not just keep in the box. I hope I can find a nice tweed one (a bit bigger perhaps) one day. Looking forward visiting the Chanel store in STH when it opens[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, it will be nice with the new store.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji1]
> Hectic days, just returned home from the office. Wearing a little RL combined with Chanel today. The camelia brooch I got from DBF last Christmas goes perfectly with the navy jacket.
> View attachment 3146473




Very pretty)


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Late morning, so relaxing to rest today. Hope everyone has a great Sunday [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Will be interesting to see who gets the Nobel Prize this year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

http://uk.louisvuitton.com/eng-gb/articles/series-3-exhibition-in-london


So exciting!


----------



## Blueberry12

^


----------



## Elliespurse

^This looks nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Really interesting BlueB, still following what is going on at LV even though I'm focused on H. 

They have pieces from the F/W rtw collection at my local store. Didn't buy anything but liked a couple of tweed dresses. When it comes to rtw I like Chanel more and they are in the same pricerange. NG has really innovated LV and made it more youthful. When it comes to some of the bagdesigns I'm a bit conservative. The speedy has always had " many faces" but with Alma I prefer good quality leather, a classic style. I guess I'm more into leathers rather than innovative design.

Some of the handbags give a Chanel vibe, especially with the malletage pattern in black.


----------



## Serva1

Our local LV sends me a copy of "The Book" every now and then. I really like the magazine, beautiful pictures and interesting stories.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
DBF went to the countryhouse but I have to stay in town for work and meetings. Always so much to do in autumn...I love this time of year when you can wear nice long coats and thin cashmere blend polo collar knits. I tend to wear shawls mostly in summer. Yesterday was really chilly and first time wearing leather gloves.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's nice with the fall season


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, I'll take some pics of trees with red leaves coming weekend


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Hope you get nice autumn pics Ellie!

I'm going on Saturday to a memorial service of an aquaintance who passed away in Sweden. Also working during the weekend, have a lot of paperwork, but I don't mind.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Finished early today, changing my outfit and going out to enjoy our beautiful autumn weather [emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

I have to confess I don't like to wear business outfits. As soon as I come home from work I always change to something else.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful fall colors! 

Luckily we have a casual work environment.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I have been working a lot the past few weeks. I try to do as much as possible before my trip to the US. It is now only 1.5 weeks left.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, I remember you talked about the plans for the trip, times flies.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji1] 
Just about to watch "Devil wears Prada" on the TV and relaxing with a cup of tea. So nice to have DBF home again from the countryhouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's nice.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Hope you get good autumn pics this year. I really enjoy the sunny weather today[emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, I'll take some pics tomorrow


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Hope you get some good pics. Lovely weather here today [emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

I prepared the guest bedroom with some autumn colours [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] I have been absentminded today and clumsy. Broke my Ipad2 and managed to burn bread in the toaster so that the smokealarm went on. Never happened before...My thoughts have simply been elsewhere today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, it happens to me too


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] finished early and had a lovely walk home through the park. I love this time of year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes it is


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] a lot of meetings today and a long working day. Lately I have found more pleasure in my work though. I have also been able to catch up with some paperwork, which feels very satisfying.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's great


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, how is the plans for the trip?


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Finally Friday! Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend. I'm so looking forward to going to the countryhouse on Sunday


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes Finally Friday!


----------



## Serva1

Just took this pic from my balcony. Love the dark blue shades in contrast to the sunrise (actually more orange and red in reality) and the intense green garden. Hope you got some nice autumn pics Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow! This is beautiful!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Thank you Ellie, hope you have a nice Saturday!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. At the countryhouse now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all, it's a misty morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Misty morning here too. On my way to the countryhouse.Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes have a relaxing Sunday


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3158786
> 
> Just took this pic from my balcony. Love the dark blue shades in contrast to the sunrise (actually more orange and red in reality) and the intense green garden. Hope you got some nice autumn pics Ellie [emoji1]



Very lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nice view.
I had one of the small chocolate eclairs.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon and greetings from the countryhouse [emoji1] I'm so surprised it's so cold here in comparison to town.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3161090
> 
> 
> 
> Nice view.
> I had one of the small chocolate eclairs.




What a display of eclairs!!! I have been very good lately and eaten less desserts, but this would have been too difficult to resist [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> What a display of eclairs!!! I have been very good lately and eaten less desserts, but this would have been too difficult to resist [emoji1]



It was very nice.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, making dinner. I'm having organic fetasallad and for the others roasted Provence herbveggies with small chicken filets. Time to switch to winter dishes, meaning more spicy food and casseroles. I like warm salmon sallad, fish roe and creamy soups.DBF loves moosemeat lasagne and meatballs.Do you dear CS members have any favourite winter dishes? I love blinies but only prep them twice a year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that sounds nice! - Right now my favorite is delicious ready-made French fish soup I bring to work and micro. Felix brand and it's creamy, salmon, white fish, vegetables etc.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, sounds delicious!!!Great that they make ready-made French fish soup. I love bouillabasse and seljanka. Also spicy fishsoup with mussels.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] really chilly, wearing my thickest sweater today...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] Following the last season of Downton Abbey. Will be fun to see how it all ends.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] so nice to be back in town.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie or actually good evening. Arrived in LA earlier today and just came back from dinner. Is spending two nights in Beverly Hills before going to Anaheim on business. Will pick up something nice tomorrow at Dior that is on hold for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow! Good evening Nahreen! - Have a great time in LA, and hope you can work out the jet lag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Its 2 am and I have jet lag. Wide awake. Among all the shops I went into Gucci. They have a new creative director and he has made some beautiful designs.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's early. I've seen PruseBlog has an article on the new Gucci too, they looks nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen, that's early. I've seen PruseBlog has an article on the new Gucci too, they looks nice.




Yes it is early. I rise early home too but usually not before 5 am. I really like the new clasp on the Gucci. The chain and the clasp are very sturdy. However, the bag is actually very light weight. 

In Dior I saw lots of exotic bags, croc, lizard and ostrich. They had a beautiful lizard bag that shimmered in gold/green.


----------



## Elliespurse

^This is my favorite when coming to a big city - checking out the brand stores


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^This is my favorite when coming to a big city - checking out the brand stores




Both Gucci and Dior SAs told me they get items that only come in limited numbers  due to their location in the fasionable Beverly Hills district and only the NY stores are larger here in the US.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a big plus, and be able to see rare items.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie or I should say morning since it is 10 am here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  The stores opens soon..


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] sounds like you have a great trip Nahreen and you now have the opportunity to shop. Enjoy your trip and I hope you have many good memories to bring back home. I have never been to Beverly Hills so I wish you have fun on Rodeo Drive [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] very grey here today so I'm having a laundry day. I got my delivery of moosemeat yesterday so I spent hours preparing the meat and made 3 batches of lasagne for the freezer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's nice with the moose meat. The weather looks better here.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, that's nice with the moose meat. The weather looks better here.




We had lovely weather here yesterday and I went for a walk by the seaside (got to wear sunglases) with a friend, but it's changing very fast this time of year. Very difficult to choose the right handbag in the morning...


----------



## Serva1

One of my favourite bloggers is showing a piece from the upcoming H&M Balmain collection. It's handbeaded, velvet and I love it! I don't recall ever buying anything from H&M but this time I might be one of the women rushing into the store on 5 th of November [emoji1]


----------



## young breezy

Morning! 

The collection looks great but it's not my style. A bit too much...

Got to sleep "one hour longer" because of daylight savings time. Last year I had to work one hour longer because of it, so at least that wasn't happening this weekend. But I really don't understand why that dated concept has not been gotten rid of yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning YB, it's nice to get the hour back from spring - it takes weeks for me to get used to the daylight savings change


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning Ellie or actually good evening. Arrived in LA earlier today and just came back from dinner. Is spending two nights in Beverly Hills before going to Anaheim on business. Will pick up something nice tomorrow at Dior that is on hold for me.




Sounds lovely!
What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Blueberry12

I had this cake today.
So pretty!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm, my favorite


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
BlueB, your desserts are always so tempting!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Blueberry at Culina I had fillet with some mashed looking potatoes and parmesan. For dessert I had white chocolate cake with mascarpone and blueberries and some ice cream.

At the Polo Lounge I had Jidori chichen with mashed potatoes. For dessert it was S'more special dessert.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it looks delicious


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] 
Looks delicious Nahreen, especially the dessert [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. The desserts were very delicious.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Narheen, any plans today?


----------



## Nahreen

This is my last day in Anaheim. I fly home tomorrow. I will visit Disneyland today. I gave my presentation yesterday so now I can relax.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds nice


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji1]
Hope your presentation went well Nahreen and that you enjoyed meeting collegues.

I have long workdays and late meetings, so pretty exhausted. No rest during weekend either, have to go through thick contracts and present my comments/findings at a boardmeeting on Thu. So my nose is deep in papers ( at times I wish I would have a job that doesn't give me any "homework" )[emoji16]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, at least the work is calmer in periods too.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Got an email saying my flight was cancelled. Had to call and find another. Now I have to fly to Chicago and then to STH and take the train.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, oh no, I hope it works out with the flights.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Yes Ellie, work is definitely calmer in summer so that is definitely a plus.
Sorry to hear about the cancelled fligt, Nahreen. Never happened to me, hope everything goes smoothly. You must be exhausted when returning home.


----------



## Nahreen

I am now at the airport eating a Burger for breakfast. I have no info on my flights. How long they are or if food is included. I know SAS have had financial problems in the past so maybe they charge extra for food.


----------



## Elliespurse

^SAS used to have a policy for flights longer than one hour should serve free food (breakfast on CPH-ARN). Hope it will be ok.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] just booked a trip to Paris. It's nice to have something to look forward to.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that sounds nice


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] gorgeous sunny day. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes happy Friday


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, will be fun to see what Nahreen has found in the US. My trip to Paris will be my 4th this year, but I will downsize to 2 next year. I don't shop many things to my closet in my country, more things for home.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] Going to the Bond movie premier later this evening. Naturally I have to dress up like a Bond girl, but I have not yet decided if I'm the good one or the bad one [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Looking forward to seeing a pic of your Bond look. I will post pictures of my BH purchases. I feel good about being home again. I am a true country girl and too many days in a crowded city is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, Nahreen welcome back


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji1]
Bond was a bit disappointing yesterday, less luxury and missing the beautiful scenery, more carchase, dirty buildings, action&blood.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I miss the early bond movies.


----------



## Nahreen

The early Bond with Sean Connery and Roger Moore were the best.


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Blueberry at Culina I had fillet with some mashed looking potatoes and parmesan. For dessert I had white chocolate cake with mascarpone and blueberries and some ice cream.
> 
> At the Polo Lounge I had Jidori chichen with mashed potatoes. For dessert it was S'more special dessert.






Looks very nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix from La Piazza , Djursholm.

Very nice food.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks nice


----------



## Nahreen

The food looks good BlueB.


----------



## Serva1

Looks so delicious BlueB. I hade salmon salad today for lunch ( on a diet for my trip to Paris and Chanel)[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Looking forward to seeing a pic of your Bond look. I will post pictures of my BH purchases. I feel good about being home again. I am a true country girl and too many days in a crowded city is not my cup of tea.




Returning home after a long flight always feels so good. Hope you enjoy all your purchases[emoji1] and experiences from your trip to the US. 


Quick blurry pic of my Bond bad girl look with buttery soft Alexander Wang leatherjacket and AW leathershorts. Over the knee boots. On my way to the stylist for hair& makeup.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, I miss the early bond movies.



Me too, I like the pace and elegance of those days. The car chases are so long nowaday that it gets boring. 



Nahreen said:


> The early Bond with Sean Connery and Roger Moore were the best.



Early Bond movies were more entertaining. The pace is very hectic nowadays with the action from start to finish. Skyfall was ok, interesting to find out more about 007 and his background, but the long dialogs and especially Blofeldts boring speaches were boring in Spectre. Also the blond Bond girl wasn't up to normal standards...Also I love seeing Bond wearing a tuxedo or well cut suit. This time there was no glamour, just dirty buildings.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva. Cool look. I just showed DH my new purchases and we talked about bags and the bag I am planning to buy.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening Serva. Cool look. I just showed DH my new purchases and we talked about bags and the bag I am planning to buy.




Evening Nahreen, so nice you are back!!![emoji1]

How nice that your DH is taking an interest. He really spoiled you with H for your BD and 10th Anniversary[emoji1]

My DB also knows Hermès and accepts that my collection is expanding. So looking forward to my trip to FSH[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Tpf has been very useful when planning my shoppinglist. It's so primitive we don't have a store in my country.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Nahreen, so nice you are back!!![emoji1]
> 
> How nice that your DH is taking an interest. He really spoiled you with H for your BD and 10th Anniversary[emoji1]
> 
> My DB also knows Hermès and accepts that my collection is expanding. So looking forward to my trip to FSH[emoji173]&#65039;



Yes he really spoiled me with H luxury this summer. I feel so lucky not only about this but because he and I think alike on so many subjects.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Tpf has been very useful when planning my shoppinglist. It's so primitive we don't have a store in my country.



Tfp is really helpful but sometimes it makes me want so many things. I have to take a step back and think hard about what I really desire.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Tfp is really helpful but sometimes it makes me want so many things. I have to take a step back and think hard about what I really desire.




True and there are other values too, meaning I don't need 10 H bags, especially since I don't want to part with so many other pieces in my collection. I'm more selective now. We don't see many Bs and Ks in our countries so looking at the action pics is always fun here on Tpf. Many of the scarfs also look much better when modelled. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

DB bought be nice flowers for the weekend[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Beautiful!




Thank you Ellie[emoji1] Hope you have a cozy weekend!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's a cozy weekend, a pic from last Sunday,


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Wonderful and vibrant yellow, Ellie. Love this happy pic with the blue sky[emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

I immediately thought about this Hermès scarf when I saw your pic [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the Hermès scarf really has the same feel


----------



## Nahreen

These are my purchases from last week.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on the new items!  They are gorgeous and I love the color scheme and pattern!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Nahreen, your love the fuchsia Dior, such a vibrant colour and the pink silkscarf has lovely details and a perfect colour for you! Thank you for sharing your goodies [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

I booked the hotel in Paris today and since I'm travelling with dear Mum and my little niece this time I decided to book a spacious family Junior Suite. It's just 2 nights so I hope we can cope[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds great!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^That sounds great!




I hope it will be a good trip. Still trying to lure DBF to join but he says he has too much work and could only make it in January. Guess it will be just us " girls" this time.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie and Serva. My next bag will be pink so I am getting the acessories. I also have the light pink LV clutch Rossmore.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Ellie and Serva. My next bag will be pink so I am getting the acessories. I also have the light pink LV clutch Rossmore.




You look great in pink, orange and fuchsia Nahreen. I only have one pink bag (Sofia Ferragamo ostrich) and I only carry it in summer with white clothes. Light grey, beige and white would be great too but never tried. The pale pink Tapis Persanes 140cm silk just sits in the orange box, because I like my cashmere silk GMs better. I think I'm too colourless for pink, but I love when I see other people carry it. My favourite colour is navy ( great with orange) and white. Black is a forever classic and very practical, because ivory white isn't good for every day. I need to wear makeup when carrying black, because I'm so pale especially in winter. 

Ladies, what are your favourite colours?[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Hope everyone has a good working week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the week is ok so far


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Watched Jurrasic World. It was good. I love well made Dinosaur movies.


----------



## Serva1

Me too and I also like good scifi[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Looks so delicious BlueB. I hade salmon salad today for lunch ( on a diet for my trip to Paris and Chanel)[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Sounds nice and healthy.
Sadly not my dinner at 10 pm tonight :





We did not finish at work until 10...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Pizza is so good.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
I haven't seen a pizza on my dish at least for 6 months[emoji1] but agree, it's good...Best pizza I've ever had was in NY


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] I have sceduled 8 o'clock meetings for 4 days this week. Today someone is late 15 min so in future I will avoid having so many in one week


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, mornings are the best for work (imho)


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie. I love mornings too[emoji1] I get so much done and try to do all demanding things early...


----------



## Serva1

Evening, going to the countryhouse and returning back in the evening [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, I guess you'll have beautiful fall colors there


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji1] yes, fall is gradually turning into winter but it's been exceptionally warm this year so my huge ivy outside the house is still very green.


----------



## Serva1

I took these pics from my neighbourhood 2 weeks ago but now the trees have lost most of their beautiful colours


----------



## Serva1

Autumn can be so beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, very beautiful pics!  love the red colored leaves.


----------



## Nahreen

Lovely autumn pictures Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Just wishing it was weekend soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] My contract has been extended until april 2019 so guess I must be doing something right at work


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] finally Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday  I think I'll leave work early today.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, yes finally Friday  I think I'll leave work early today.




Morning Ellie [emoji1] I finish at 6pm and my first meeting at 9am so busy day as usual. I'm taking a brisk walk to the meeting so I get exercise, because in the evening I'm always too tired to do anything else but housework...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie[emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji1] My contract has been extended until april 2019 so guess I must be doing something right at work




Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lol :


----------



## Blueberry12

From Monday. The weather was very nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful, this pic reminds me of Birka on the Björkö island in Mälaren


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats!




Thank you BlueB [emoji1] I went to check out the Balmain collection at H&M and yes, the prices were great but the quality of the velvet etc was not up to my standards, also the thought of having the same outfit as someone else and my trip to Paris within a month made me realize that I have to pass. 

I always enjoy your pics [emoji1]

Hope everyone has a great weekend! 

I have to confess I'm a bit oversensitive when it comes to my bags. Yesterday I saw a stylished blond girl carry the exact black long strap Céline Trapeze (F/W 2012) in drummed calfskin with suede wings, that I have in my closet. It might be a reissue, but anyway...Even if I carry this bag perhaps 5-6 times a year I will give it to my niece now. I simply don't want to carry the same piece.

I'm well aware of that my B35s are very classic and I might someday see someone in my town carrying the same piece, but that doesn't bother me, because it's H. Fortunately my Chanels are more individual choices too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's nice to have unique items


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Beautiful, this pic reminds me of Birka on the Björkö island in Mälaren



It was at Lidingö. 
Skogshem & Wijk . Very nice place.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you BlueB [emoji1] I went to check out the Balmain collection at H&M and yes, the prices were great but the quality of the velvet etc was not up to my standards, also the thought of having the same outfit as someone else and my trip to Paris within a month made me realize that I have to pass.
> 
> I always enjoy your pics [emoji1]
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> I have to confess I'm a bit oversensitive when it comes to my bags. Yesterday I saw a stylished blond girl carry the exact black long strap Céline Trapeze (F/W 2012) in drummed calfskin with suede wings, that I have in my closet. It might be a reissue, but anyway...Even if I carry this bag perhaps 5-6 times a year I will give it to my niece now. I simply don't want to carry the same piece.
> 
> I'm well aware of that my B35s are very classic and I might someday see someone in my town carrying the same piece, but that doesn't bother me, because it's H. Fortunately my Chanels are more individual choices too.



I did not get any H & M / Balmain stuff either . I don't think it's worth the price.

Not so good quality & too many people buys them , I rather pay more and buy real designer items or pay less and buy cheaper brands. 

Luckily I've never met anyone wearing the same bag as any of my fave pieces , but I've sold some more usual LV bags for the same reason.


----------



## Blueberry12

Wienercaféet...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3180629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wienercaféet...




OMG BlueB, I'm trying to be good until I'm in Paris and then I will definitely have dessert twice a day! Looks sooo delicious, now I'm glad I'm not in STH. Would be impossible to resist!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I did not get any H & M / Balmain stuff either . I don't think it's worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so good quality & too many people buys them , I rather pay more and buy real designer items or pay less and buy cheaper brands.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I've never met anyone wearing the same bag as any of my fave pieces , but I've sold some more usual LV bags for the same reason.




I agree with you 100% on buying real designer outfits, preferably with good discount.I love going to Paris in January, so many good things at great prices, especially shoes ( Chanel). Next year no Paris in Jan though. I try to limit my trips to twice a year and I need to pic up my bag when it arrives.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> OMG BlueB, I'm trying to be good until I'm in Paris and then I will definitely have dessert twice a day! Looks sooo delicious, now I'm glad I'm not in STH. Would be impossible to resist!



I got the one in the middle. It was so good.
Cherry & Chocolate.


----------



## Serva1

I just booked a trip to STH. There will be a CS meeting on Fri 18th of December at 10.30am. Same place as usual ( Wienercaféet). I'm taking an early flight back this time but hope to participate next year without such a hectic scedule [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I got the one in the middle. It was so good.
> 
> Cherry & Chocolate.




I think I would have chosen that one too. I recognise some of the pastries but some are new to me.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I just booked a trip to STH. There will be a CS meeting on Fri 18th at 10.30am. Same place as usual ( Wienercaféet). I'm taking an early flight back this time but hope to participate next year without such a hectic scedule [emoji1]



What month? December?


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I think I would have chosen that one too. I recognise some of the pastries but some are new to me.



Sadly or luckily it was their Gustav Adolf cake , so it's only aviable for a few days around the 6th november.

It was very nice , so otherwise I might eat it too often.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> What month? December?




Yes December[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sadly or luckily it was their Gustav Adolf cake , so it's only aviable for a few days around the 6th november.
> 
> It was very nice , so otherwise I might eat it too often.




If I ever go to STH around that time I will look for it. I'm a creature of habits and whenever I go to STH I always start by having breakfast/brunch or lunch at Wienercaféet [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  it's a bit gray today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went for a walk in the grey and rainy weather.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen[emoji1] yes, it's a bit grey so I'm staying indoors and doing some paperwork today. Have to call my father ( Father's Day).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] so nice I got my home clean today and all clothes ironed and in their closets and drawers.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] it's going to rain more or less every day this week so I'm carrying my rainyday bags.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes time to dust off rainy day bags


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] busy day at work today. I will finish about 8.30pm...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. Nahreen, have you got email from your SA with the new Chanel bags now? (I remember you used to get these)


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes I still get e mails regularly on what is new in store. Usually a few times a month.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  I was looking at PurseBlog and saw Chanel just released lots of seasonal bags.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] if I don't get a nice Xmas present for myself I will go to Chanel in Paris. The bags are nice to look at but I'm happy with my collection. I'm more into rtw nowadays.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, still a couple of hours and hope to finish around 7pm.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Finally Friday tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it is


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] going to STH today with my friend, who needs shoes from LV.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I always love your python artsy pics  have a great time in STH.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, I always love your python artsy pics  have a great time in STH.




Afternoon Ellie, thank you[emoji1] It was fun. I booked the tickets yesterday in order to cheer up a friend and she found the perfect pair of shoes at LV, so we returned home with a smile.


----------



## Serva1

Breakfast at Wienercaféet


----------



## Serva1

Visiting LV and the shoe department


----------



## Serva1

My friend bought the black ones and since they didn't have 2 pairs I will shop the second pair in Paris [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

My python Artsy got some nice compliments from the always so wonderful staff [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Admiring some scarfs at Hermès ( this would be a perfect colour for Nahreen) [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Having a capuccino at the Aurora Lounge at Terminal 2 before taking the flight home [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

We were fortunate with the weather ( no rain) and so looking forward visiting this beautiful city soon again[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^A perfect day!  I love these pics!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie and Serva.

Glad you had a nice time in STH. Looking forward to our CS meeting in December. I have booked my hotel and now just need to book the train. I am contemplating going home a bit later on Saturday so I can buy some nice food at Östermalms hallen for dinner before I go home.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^A perfect day!  I love these pics!



Thank you Ellie [emoji1], yes it was a very nice day and a fun break from work.



Nahreen said:


> Evening Ellie and Serva.
> 
> Glad you had a nice time in STH. Looking forward to our CS meeting in December. I have booked my hotel and now just need to book the train. I am contemplating going home a bit later on Saturday so I can buy some nice food at Östermalms hallen for dinner before I go home.




I'm looking forward to the CS meeting too [emoji1]. Shopping for food at Östermalms hallen sounds like a great idea, especially for a Saturday dinner. I brought my DBF bread and a cinnamon roll from Wienercaféet and he was very happy.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, so chocked and sad about the terrorist attacks in Paris [emoji25] Many innocent people killed and also one Swede and another Swedish citizen wounded. It must be terrible for the families. Paris is one of my favourite cities in the world and I'm not changing my travel plans in support for the inhabitants.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's very sad.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen, I live next to the French and US Embassy and there are more policecars here than usual. I just hope the democracies unite and that they fight terrorism together. Also support for young muslim people so that they integrate better into our societies and don't get lured in by extremists.


----------



## Serva1

My florist made a bouquet of roses for the French Embassy here in Helsinki


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  [emoji1] rainy and gloomy gray day. Hope everyone has a good working week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] H.com has free shipping and I'm thinking about ordering some porcelain, because it's more conveniant to buy online.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] BlueB, this made me smile, especially since I've been looking at small croc bags lately[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I love this croc pic too


----------



## Blueberry12

Yes , it's very funny.

Serva , any special bag you have in mind?


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^It is


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes , it's very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Serva , any special bag you have in mind?




I like the Kelly pochette in croc. A great eveningbag, perfect for dinners and parties.There are a couple of colours I like. I would not buy a croc just because it's precious. It has to be perfect in every way, scales, colour etc. I also love the black box Kelly in size 32 ( or 28) with either gold or if phw guilloche would be nice. I'm also still considering a B30 in ostrich or if I buy a croc beg a B28 in croc is also an option. I don't have a Kelly in my collection yet so that is something I would really like to have. But it's all about luck and depends what stock they have...[emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I like the Kelly pochette in croc. A great eveningbag, perfect for dinners and parties.There are a couple of colours I like. I would not buy a croc just because it's precious. It has to be perfect in every way, scales, colour etc. I also love the black box Kelly in size 32 ( or 28) with either gold or if phw guilloche would be nice. I'm also still considering a B30 in ostrich or if I buy a croc beg a B28 in croc is also an option. I don't have a Kelly in my collection yet so that is something I would really like to have. But it's all about luck and depends what stock they have...[emoji1]



Sounds exciting?
Do you plan the " hunt " when you are in Paris?


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds exciting?
> 
> Do you plan the " hunt " when you are in Paris?




No, I just go with the flow. I think it's basically more about luck than anything else. There are so many temptations in Paris. Looking forward visiting Chanel too [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> No, I just go with the flow. I think it's basically more about luck than anything else. There are so many temptations in Paris. Looking forward visiting Chanel too [emoji1]



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] Finally Friday, busy day today and two important meetings but after I can relax a bit more and no paperwork for the weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes Finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Glad it is Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes it's nice with some time off.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes nice with some free time.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! Clearing some papers and relaxing after a busy busy week. Need to book a table at a good restaurant in Paris.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] My DBF just went to the garage to change the winter tyres. He tried to lure me with him but I rather spend time on tPF[emoji1][emoji1] I called my regular carservice a couple of days ago and they only had time next week. It seems we are always a bit in the last minute...


----------



## Elliespurse

^I had mine changed a week ago


----------



## Serva1

Good to be on time. I just need to be reminded and I get it fixed. DBF is going to the countryhouse and I said he has to change the tyres before leaving town. It's not safe there without winter tyres.


----------



## Nahreen

Our were changed last week. Right in time for minus degrees.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes it's a relaxing weekend


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

The 2015 Selfridges Christmas Window looks amazing


----------



## Serva1

Looks very nice with the lights [emoji1] So looking forward seeing Paris in Christmas time[emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Bought new decorations for my blingbling tree. I love peacocks and the feathers are beautiful.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Nahreen

Beautiful tree Serva. I bought some ornaments at Disneyland.

Lovely windows Ellie. This is the best season for looking at window displays.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] Thank you Ellie&Nahreen. I love Christmas, more about the lights than presents.Will burn candles tonight to light up the darkness.


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie[emoji1] really cold today.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] going to an annual shareholders meeting today so dressing formally.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji2] so boring with the rain, I wish it was snow instead


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes snow is nice.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] just checked my agenda and I have a very busy schedule until Mon 21st after which nothing special until end of year. Of course it's not all about work, spending 3 days in Paris and Fri 18th the CS meeting in STH, but it looks pretty hectic otherwise, including weekends...So glad I have these 2 trips to look forward to. Will probably go to the countryhouse for some days during Christmas holidays. It's so increadibly relaxing to sit by the fireplace and read a book or watch a movie in the evening after a skiingtrip during the day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  it sounds like great plans.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Hope you have a good working day Ellie[emoji1] look so dark outside...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  yes it was a bit dark.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] long working days but I get a lot of things done. Many invitations to parties in the coming weeks but I will pass almost all except the LV annual Christmas party on Dec 3rd. I'm simply too tired after work to attend any coctail parties.


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] finally Friday, even if I do have to work during the weekend...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes finally Friday, I think I'll leave work early today.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  yes finally Friday, I think I'll leave work early today.




Morning Ellie [emoji1] you are so lucky when you at times can finish early. I know many people do and avoid rush hour traffic. Have a great Friday[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie[emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening[emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva. I have put up some lighting for the 1st of Advent.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
How nice with some lights Nahreen. It's so incredibly dark right now so we definitely need more lights, not just because of holiday season. Going to the office to pick up some papers.Need to finish some deals next week after which I can relax and prep for my trip to Paris[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] Visiting an auctionhouse today to check the items for sale. A little break from work[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  that's nice.


----------



## Serva1

Having lunch and carrying my favourite bag today[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie[emoji1] Starting to feel a bit restless, because of my trip to Paris next week. Hoping to find a nice Christmas present ( big orange box) to put under my Christmas tree...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Orange boxes are nice


----------



## Serva1

Yes and it doesn't matter if they are big or small[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

This pastry is so nice.
I love cloudberries.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] BlueB your patisserie pics are always so tempting and yes, cloudberries are delicious. I hope I can contribute with some dessert pics next week. Paris has a lot to offer[emoji513]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] going to my beautician in the morning and a casual Friday at work. Will finish a bit earlier today so I can start preparing for my trip.

My brother was supposed to travel to Tunis early yesterday morning ( hunting trip with his friends) and he was to take a connecting flight from Paris. Paris refused the transit ( because of the weapons), something they found out at the airport, and they took a Turkish plane instead. My brother participates in competitions and is used to travelling with his weapons in Scandinavia and Europe, but this time it was very difficult.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I saw an amazing window display from H, it was paper art figures 

Hope the travel works out for your brother.


----------



## Nahreen

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Friday Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Happy Friday Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I saw an amazing window display from H, it was paper art figures
> 
> Hope the travel works out for your brother.




H has gorgeous window displays. I always take a lot of pics when I see them. Beautiful exotic pieces[emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] little niece ( my Christmas decorator) is coming today and I need to get some work done before her arrival. Celebrating Independence Day tomorrow. Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes it's nice with a few days off  have fun today :xtree:


----------



## Blueberry12

Naughty cat...


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, a whole pizza!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
What a pizzamonster! 

My niece arrived yesterday and she put out all the Xmas decorations in no time. Very helpful. Woke up early to get some work done.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Hope you will have a nice time with your niece.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Lol.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Wow, a whole pizza!




Lol.  I " helped " him.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great pic with kitty bird-watching


----------



## Nahreen

Your cat is so funny Blue B. The pizza incident was crazy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Your cat is so funny Blue B. The pizza incident was crazy.







Elliespurse said:


> ^Great pic with kitty bird-watching







It's 2 cats.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Paris [emoji1] Fabulous day, totally surprised at Hermès. My special order had arrived just in time for Christmas!!!Presenting a small pic of my B30 in chevre. Needless to say i'm happy beyond words.Going out for dinner, hope you have a nice evening.


----------



## Serva1

Your little furry monsters look absolutely gorgeous BlueB [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Your little furry monsters look absolutely gorgeous BlueB [emoji1]



Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji1] Fabulous day, totally surprised at Hermès. My special order had arrived just in time for Christmas!!!Presenting a small pic of my B30 in chevre. Needless to say i'm happy beyond words.Going out for dinner, hope you have a nice evening.
> View attachment 3208126



Congrats! The colour is stunning!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats! The colour is stunning!




Thank you[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. Serva - Wow  Congrats on the new B30  The leather an color looks amazing!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning. Serva - Wow  Congrats on the new B30  The leather an color looks amazing!




Morning Ellie and thank you [emoji1] The leather is superb, very scratchresistant and structured, keeps the shape of the bag, which I enjoy.

The colour is perfect for summer, even if I'm a neutral girl I like to have some colour in summer with my white outfits. The next bag will be black but in this leather the colours come out so nicely.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]went to the scarf exhibition at Hermès today. Bought 2 big cashmere silks that I have been thinking about for a while. The other one is a perfect match with my new B.


----------



## Serva1

Small Cheval d'Orient tray in porslin


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Congrats on your new finds!  The tray looks great, I love the classic anatomy of the horses.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, couldn't agree with you more. It's not a big piece and although I try to avoid decorative items nowadays, I just couldn't resist the beauty of this piece[emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all

Congratulations Serva to you purchases. I love the Blue Azteque colour.

BlueB: Your cats are so sweet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3208909
> 
> Small Cheval d'Orient tray in porslin



Very lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning all
> 
> Congratulations Serva to you purchases. I love the Blue Azteque colour.
> 
> BlueB: Your cats are so sweet.








Thanx.


----------



## Serva1

Evening[emoji1] Home Sweet Home [emoji173]&#65039; Paris was lovely but so nice to be back home. 

Thank you Nahreen&BlueB [emoji1] I didn't shop so much in Paris but I'm very happy with the few items I found.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  and welcome back!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] and thank you. So nice to be back even if I will have a very busy day at the office and still a bit tired after my trip.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mulberry cat bed?


----------



## Elliespurse

^Supple leather?


----------



## Blueberry12

^


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Mulberry cat bed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210465
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210466




This made me laugh[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] the little furry monster is obviously a bag cat!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening




Evening Ellie [emoji1] very tired today after work. Even if travelling is fun and kept my thoughts away from work, I feel exhausted and seldom sleep as well at a hotel as home.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes you have a tight schedule work and time off, I hope you can recover over the holidays.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes you have a tight schedule work and time off, I hope you can recover over the holidays.




That is my plan [emoji1] to sleep late, watch movies and spend time at the countryhouse during the Christmas holidays[emoji1]


----------



## JNH14

A country house sounds lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Sleepy kitty...





Good evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Lunchtime, love your furry little monster pics BlueB [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Carrying my Fendi Selleria bag today that I bought in Rome. The only bag in my collection with real sterling silver label on leather tag.


----------



## Serva1

Something very traditional with the silver details and it has some kind of treatment, because it never gets dark.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely, and real silver too


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Lovely, and real silver too




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] it's my only Fendi bag but I love it and it reminds me of Rome.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening




Evening Ellie [emoji1] working on Sunday but tomorrow I will take a day off and not look at any papers!


----------



## Serva1

Just ordered a scarf and some china on H.com. They offer free delivery and there might be a priceincrease again in Jan.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] going to wear my SO (even though it's a summerbag) for the first time with matching scarf. Taking the same outfit to the CS meeting on Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  That sounds nice, especially for the gloomy season now.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  That sounds nice, especially for the gloomy season now.




Morning Ellie [emoji1]
Yes, a little colour brightens the day.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes it's a lazy weekend here  have you started :xtree: yet?


----------



## Nahreen

I have put up some Christmas balls in the Windows that I bought in Anaheim. No tree this year.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Good evening.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Lunchtime, love your furry little monster pics BlueB [emoji1]
> View attachment 3211217




Thanx!


Your lunch looks yummy!
And the bag is beautiful!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] 
Dear BlueB, your little monsters are the cutest. Your dessertpics are the best and now you have started to contribute with your furry friends and I have nothing to share since DBF is allergic and the only pet I have is Nebbis the duck that stays at the countryhouse every summer.


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] working today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji1] Happy Santa Lucia! Still no snow, will probably rain today. Wishing for a white Christmas[emoji301]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Dear BlueB, your little monsters are the cutest. Your dessertpics are the best and now you have started to contribute with your furry friends and I have nothing to share since DBF is allergic and the only pet I have is Nebbis the duck that stays at the countryhouse every summer.
> View attachment 3212432






Very cute duck!


Has your BF tested hypoallergenic cats? 
Lots of people with allergy can have hypoallergenic cats like Siberian Forest Cats , Balinese and other breeds.


----------



## Blueberry12

Have you started to buy X-mas presents?


----------



## Blueberry12

Today's dessert.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Delicious


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] weekend always passes by so fast...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Very cute duck!
> 
> 
> Has your BF tested hypoallergenic cats?
> Lots of people with allergy can have hypoallergenic cats like Siberian Forest Cats , Balinese and other breeds.




Not to my knowledge, he can cope if he takes his medicine before we go to a friend who has a cat. I just love looking at pics of your furry friends [emoji7] My friend gets a puppy after Christmas and she just posted pics today. Pets give a lot and it's nice to come home when someone is waiting for you.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Have you started to buy X-mas presents?




This year my little niece did the decorations ( I just did the blingbling tree with peacockfeather glassballs) and I put an ornament on the door. Very lazy with the presents, I have given them in advance in December to my family and even unwrapped. Shame on me...I have been so tired due to work that I have taken shortcuts. Usually I like to wrap them and put under the Xmastree, but since we go to the countryhouse this year I just don't want to bother. There will be good food on the table. I bought my DBF tickets to the opera ( Phantom of the opera and Thais) and payed his trip to Paris and expenses (except for shopping). The only present he gets on Xmas is a wrapped box from Hermès ( a scarf).


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Today's dessert.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212847




Lovely[emoji14] no chocolate for me today...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Lovely[emoji14] no chocolate for me today...



You can't have chocolate too often...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> You can't have chocolate too often...




Couldn't agree more [emoji1] fortunately there are not so many temptations on Sundays ( limited selection at my departmentstore and I'm extremely picky about my food and the quality of my desserts). Will probably buy some goodies at Wienercaféet on Friday when we have the CS meeting. I usually take something home with me and they survive the flight.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Hope you have a good working week.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I have ordered a three course meal at Lisa Elmqvist at Östermalmshallen which I will pick up on Saturday and bring home on the train. 

Lobster soup plus prawns and cheese sticks for first course.

Duchesse potatoes, parmesan, white wine sauce and Rödspätta filet for main course. Just put in the owen to warm.

Creme brulee for dessert.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's the perfect meal


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Sounds delicious Nahreen. My favourite dessert[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. I have ordered a three course meal at Lisa Elmqvist at Östermalmshallen which I will pick up on Saturday and bring home on the train.
> 
> Lobster soup plus prawns and cheese sticks for first course.
> 
> Duchesse potatoes, parmesan, white wine sauce and Rödspätta filet for main course. Just put in the owen to warm.
> 
> Creme brulee for dessert.




Sounds yummy!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> This year my little niece did the decorations ( I just did the blingbling tree with peacockfeather glassballs) and I put an ornament on the door. Very lazy with the presents, I have given them in advance in December to my family and even unwrapped. Shame on me...I have been so tired due to work that I have taken shortcuts. Usually I like to wrap them and put under the Xmastree, but since we go to the countryhouse this year I just don't want to bother. There will be good food on the table. I bought my DBF tickets to the opera ( Phantom of the opera and Thais) and payed his trip to Paris and expenses (except for shopping). The only present he gets on Xmas is a wrapped box from Hermès ( a scarf).




How nice.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> View attachment 3214079



Evening BlueB[emoji1]
Your kitties look very pretty BlueB in this pic and very much alike. They seem to love bags [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening BlueB[emoji1]
> Your kitties look very pretty BlueB in this pic and very much alike. They seem to love bags [emoji1]




They were 6 siblings and all very much alike.



Yes , they like bags a lot.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> They were 6 siblings and all very much alike.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , they like bags a lot.




That explains a lot, such bagladies[emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> That explains a lot, such bagladies[emoji1]



But they like food more than bags.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> But they like food more than bags.




Are they boys?[emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Are they boys?[emoji1]



Yes. Both guys.




Their fave dish is cooked cod.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes. Both guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their fave dish is cooked cod.




Sounds like healthy boys [emoji1] I don't know anything about catfood. In the States they have all kinds of treats for pets. I would probably spoil a pet so that he would become super selective.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Sounds like healthy boys [emoji1] I don't know anything about catfood. In the States they have all kinds of treats for pets. I would probably spoil a pet so that he would become super selective.






They try to eat any food if you are not watching , I found one of them eating my cheese sandwich a few days ago.

And they like pizza...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> They try to eat any food if you are not watching , I found one of them eating my cheese sandwich a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> And they like pizza...




Yes I remember the pizzapic. Real Garfields [emoji1] My friend has a redish " bondkatt" that is huuuge. Loves to lay in the warm sauna and is such a personality. Since you have 2 they might challenge themselves and compete who is the naughtiest! Love looking at the pics, always makes me smile.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Yes I remember the pizzapic. Real Garfields [emoji1] My friend has a redish " bondkatt" that is huuuge. Loves to lay in the warm sauna and is such a personality. Since you have 2 they might challenge themselves and compete who is the naughtiest! Love looking at the pics, always makes me smile.




Cats are great. 
But they only want the cheese / ham , and leave the bread.

And they jump on the table and try to eat from one's plate.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, hope you have a nice day. I have been forced to take the car to work, because of tight scedule. I would love to walk instead...


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
BlueBs cats look really sweet and innocent in this pic [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

On my way to the last meeting starting at 5pm. It's been a long workingday...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> BlueBs cats look really sweet and innocent in this pic [emoji173]&#65039;



Appearances can be deceiving...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva



Evening Ellie, on my way home from the meeting. Tomorrow an early start, because need to prep for 2 meetings. So happy that I can relax after tomorrow...



Blueberry12 said:


> Appearances can be deceiving...




Couldn't agree more [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Good evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Good evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Good evening!
> 
> View attachment 3215714




Good evening Ellie, BlueB & the boys [emoji1] 
Just returned home and it's raining icy cold outside so I used all my rosemary atomaterapy oil in the bath. Keeps any flues away. My DBF just commented "about the smell" obviously not his favourite but it relaxes after long workingdays.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Good evening Ellie, BlueB & the boys [emoji1]
> Just returned home and it's raining icy cold outside so I used all my rosemary atomaterapy oil in the bath. Keeps any flues away. My DBF just commented "about the smell" obviously not his favourite but it relaxes after long workingdays.




Haha. Aroma Therapy is not so popular for men .


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, my flight from STH is a bit delayed but soon about to leave the airport. Nice with the CS meeting, sorry I had to make it very short this time. I even forgot to take pics[emoji1][emoji1] 


Took just one on Arlanda Expressen on my way to the airport. Bought tea at NK, no time to shop anything else...


----------



## Serva1

BlueB, your boys are so entertaining [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon, my flight from STH is a bit delayed but soon about to leave the airport. Nice with the CS meeting, sorry I had to make it very short this time. I even forgot to take pics[emoji1][emoji1]
> View attachment 3217153
> 
> Took just one on Arlanda Expressen on my way to the airport. Bought tea at NK, no time to shop anything else...




Great you had fun ladies! 
I hope I can join next time.


The bag is fab!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> BlueB, your boys are so entertaining [emoji1]




Yes , they are.


----------



## Blueberry12

This is an adult version of the same breed...

They can be this big as adults.




Source :

http://www.okockach.cz/node/141


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> This is an adult version of the same breed...
> 
> They can be this big as adults.
> 
> View attachment 3217264
> 
> 
> Source :
> 
> http://www.okockach.cz/node/141




This is a real t i g e r!!! I wonder how much this car eats?! One pizza would probably be an apetizer[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> This is a real t i g e r!!! I wonder how much this car eats?! One pizza would probably be an apetizer[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



A lot I guess. " The Boys" eats a lot too.
They are just 5 months , but as big as some smaller adult cats.


----------



## Serva1

It was a fun day despite the gloomy weather. Fortunately no rain in Sthm while I was there. 
Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> A lot I guess. " The Boys" eats a lot too.
> 
> They are just 5 months , but as big as some smaller adult cats.




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] definitely on your way to set a record[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I think it's nice that you have 2 cats. More work of course and more action in the house, but they probably enjoy eachother. Who is "the boss"? or are they still kitties? I don't know anything about our fourlegged friends...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] definitely on your way to set a record[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I think it's nice that you have 2 cats. More work of course and more action in the house, but they probably enjoy eachother. Who is "the boss"? or are they still kitties? I don't know anything about our fourlegged friends...



2 cats are less work IMO , they entertain each other.
There is no real boss so far , but the smaller one is always hungry and takes most of the food. But his brother lets him eat. 

They were born in early august , so they are almost 5 months now. 
Still kitties.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> 2 cats are less work IMO , they entertain each other.
> 
> There is no real boss so far , but the smaller one is always hungry and takes most of the food. But his brother lets him eat.
> 
> 
> 
> They were born in early august , so they are almost 5 months now.
> 
> Still kitties.




So cute, I hope they will stay best friends and they look so adorable sharing the nest ( their bed) [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> So qute, I hope they will stay best friends and they look so adorable sharing the nest ( their bed) [emoji173]&#65039;



I hope so too. They love each other so much.


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] Devoting this day to organizing my home. Basic houswife routines that I have been neglecting for a week...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. 

It was nice meeting you Serva even though it was short. Hope you can join next time BlueB. Relaxing at the hotel. Will go home around lunch time. We are invited to a birthday from two so I planned my train to arrive so we can go directly. Normaly I prefer to come home early.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  It's nice to hear about the tPF meet.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It was nice meeting you Serva even though it was short. Hope you can join next time BlueB. Relaxing at the hotel. Will go home around lunch time. We are invited to a birthday from two so I planned my train to arrive so we can go directly. Normaly I prefer to come home early.




Yes Nahreen it was nice to enjoy Wienercaféet, to talk bags etc and discuss our next luxury purchases. Have fun at the birthday party!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva




Morning Ellie [emoji1] it's been a lazy day for me today and very relaxed not having to care about a timescedule.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  it's nice with a lazy weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning ladies. The food from Östermalmshallen was delicious.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning ladies. The food from Östermalmshallen was delicious.




Great to hear Nahreen and it's always nice to bring something to the table from a trip. I love my tea from NK [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

My new to me Fendi workbag


----------



## Serva1

Leather feels slightly as Hermès swift and the hardware is more matt gold than shiny. This bag can hold slight rain and fit my laptop and papers. Very roomy with lot's of pockets and double zipper with sturdy hw. Love it!


----------



## Serva1

The little mini baguette will be fun to carry to lunchbreak. Fits my Iphone, cards and money.


----------



## Serva1

Just changed bedsheats etc A little colour for winter[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

The bedsheat is fuchsia and I like that the duvet has a fuchsia interior as well[emoji175]


----------



## Serva1

The duvet starts with black and the flowers petals look like they have been spread on the duvet, like in Asian hotels.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on the Fendi!  The bedding looks great and appropriate for the season too!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats on the Fendi!  The bedding looks great and appropriate for the season too!




Thank you Ellie [emoji1]. It's probably obvious to everyone here that I love bedding and the bed is such a big piece of furniture to dress. The bedrooms look so very different with other colours/styles of bedding.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, seems I've been gone longer than I thought from this thread


----------



## Elliespurse

^Hi there, nice avatar :santawave:


----------



## Mediana

Not that much Christmas spirit here to be honest. I just came home from London and it was 
15°c and people were sitting outside eating dinner.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it would be nice with some snow, just a little bit. Other years when I wished this it switched and became cold for months though.


----------



## Mediana

*Serva* I've just been thru the H Cashmere thread and saw that you got the Cavalleria d'Etriers in Cw 3. I saw it in London and was so tempted to get it but I had just put a order on a shawl at Loro Piana. Anyway .. a couple of hours later and I changed my mind. Now it isn't available on the website but I called the Brussels store and they will hold one for me  Very happy with my decision.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Hi everyone, seems I've been gone longer than I thought from this thread




Welcome back Med!!! Hope you are fine [emoji1] Agree with you completely about the non-Christmas vibes...Our Christmastree sits on a green lawn, nice with the lights though.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> *Serva* I've just been thru the H Cashmere thread and saw that you got the Cavalleria d'Etriers in Cw 3. I saw it in London and was so tempted to get it but I had just put a order on a shawl at Loro Piana. Anyway .. a couple of hours later and I changed my mind. Now it isn't available on the website but I called the Brussels store and they will hold one for me  Very happy with my decision.




I love the different blue shades in that cw. Posting a pic of my friend Maitai wearing the same shawl. I'm sure she doesn't mind if she sees it [emoji1] I have not wore mine yet, but this pic shows how well it goes with denim.

Just ordered a bracelet in rouge H box and a new colourful CdC cashmere silk 140 to keep me warm in summer.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> I love the different blue shades in that cw. Posting a pic of my friend Maitai wearing the same shawl. I'm sure she doesn't mind if she sees it [emoji1] I have not wore mine yet, but this pic shows how well it goes with denim.
> 
> Just ordered a bracelet in rouge H box and a new colourful CdC cashmere silk 140 to keep me warm in summer.
> View attachment 3218751



Maitai isn't around here anymore right? She was here very frequent some years ago. 
I love the 140s but I don't use them that often anymore. I don't use any of my H items any longer. Not sure why.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Maitai isn't around here anymore right? She was here very frequent some years ago.
> 
> I love the 140s but I don't use them that often anymore. I don't use any of my H items any longer. Not sure why.




I lured Maitai to check out some of my winterpics last winter, but yes, she isn't active anymore. Lovely lady [emoji1]

I think H is timeless and it's good to have a pause. I'm discovering again some of my Fendi bags that I have neglected for a while. I realized I cannot wear Bs all the time to work because of fear of colourtransfer and rainy weather, so I'm letting them rest for a while.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3218660
> 
> My new to me Fendi workbag



Very pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

LV got robbed again...

http://www.svd.se/slog-till-mot-lyxbutik-med-hjullastare






I 've walked past the store a few hours ago. They were fixing the window.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I love the different blue shades in that cw. Posting a pic of my friend Maitai wearing the same shawl. I'm sure she doesn't mind if she sees it [emoji1] I have not wore mine yet, but this pic shows how well it goes with denim.
> 
> Just ordered a bracelet in rouge H box and a new colourful CdC cashmere silk 140 to keep me warm in summer.
> View attachment 3218751




Very pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> *Serva* I've just been thru the H Cashmere thread and saw that you got the Cavalleria d'Etriers in Cw 3. I saw it in London and was so tempted to get it but I had just put a order on a shawl at Loro Piana. Anyway .. a couple of hours later and I changed my mind. Now it isn't available on the website but I called the Brussels store and they will hold one for me  Very happy with my decision.



Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It was nice meeting you Serva even though it was short. Hope you can join next time BlueB. Relaxing at the hotel. Will go home around lunch time. We are invited to a birthday from two so I planned my train to arrive so we can go directly. Normaly I prefer to come home early.





Me too. 
It would be nice to meet you ladies at least.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you BlueB [emoji1] packed away my Bs. This nappa leather can take rain and I have Fendi cream to put on the bag to make it more waterproof. A real workhorse.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> LV got robbed again...
> 
> http://www.svd.se/slog-till-mot-lyxbutik-med-hjullastare
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218973
> 
> 
> 
> I 've walked past the store a few hours ago. They were fixing the window.




So sad, it wasn't long ago when I visited them and I just hope they kept the exotics in the shoeroom...but still it's so unpleasant. Never happened here but it's just a question of time. I hope they get caught.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Me too.
> 
> It would be nice to meet you ladies at least.




Perhaps next year [emoji1] I promise to have more time then ( taking a later flight).


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Perhaps next year [emoji1] I promise to have more time then ( taking a later flight).



Sounds great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> So sad, it wasn't long ago when I visited them and I just hope they kept the exotics in the shoeroom...but still it's so unpleasant. Never happened here but it's just a question of time. I hope they get caught.



Me too.
At least they were closed so noone got hurt.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you BlueB [emoji1] packed away my Bs. This nappa leather can take rain and I have Fendi cream to put on the bag to make it more waterproof. A real workhorse.



That's good.
I use the Mulberry the cats likes to sit on when the weather is bad.

It's very practical and not too sensitive.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> That's good.
> 
> I use the Mulberry the cats likes to sit on when the weather is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very practical and not too sensitive.




I love your furry little monsters [emoji173]&#65039; Cannot stop smiling when thinking about them [emoji1] The pics you have posted give us a good idea of the catlife in your home but they must be even more fun when seeing in action.


----------



## Mediana

I've been thinking about getting the LV Twinset but haven't decided yet. I so which the strap was longer ( as always)


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] still no snow...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes a bit of snow would make it lighter outside now.


----------



## Mediana

I'm gonna have to run out and buy some christmas tree lightning. The old broke, the new one we bought had a horrible light, all though wireless - HUGE benefit. Now it seems to be sold out just about everywhere.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I hope you finds good lights :xtree:


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] DBF surprised me by coming home a bit earlier than expected. Guess he missed?! Fedex brought a Hermès leather bracelet and I'm returning the shawl, because it's greyish white and I prefer white&fuchsia for summer. On the webpage it looks so different and it's even more grey than in this pic.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on the bracelet!  This is how it should be; you have to see an online purchase irl before deciding.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats on the bracelet!  This is how it should be; you have to see an online purchase irl before deciding.




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] I love to buy in luxury shops but couldn't decide when I first saw this shawl in November. Not the right kind of mood, to busy and yet I couldn't stop thinking about it. Hermès shawls usually look even better irl. Looking forward going to Paris in spring next year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Congratulations Serva to your new bracelet. Shopping in store has the advantage that you can view the items in real life. It is usch a shame H is so far away from you (and me). Online is easier as long as one don't have to return items.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm leaving work early today and do some errands.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellle. I am free today.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, just finished working and can finally have a couple of days off work. So relaxing [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Mediana

I've been off work since the 16th .. starting to get restless


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a long time, I prefer to split up the free time in smaller bits. Are you working in the Holidays this year as usual?


----------



## Blueberry12

Good evening!


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's a long time, I prefer to split up the free time in smaller bits. Are you working in the Holidays this year as usual?



No, but Im going in on the 31h to finish up a few things that needs to be than before the year is over.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Good evening!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221178




Evening BlueB, your guys go practically e v e r y w h e r e [emoji1] Hope they get a special treat on Christmas like chicken or what they fancy.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening BlueB, your guys go practically e v e r y w h e r e [emoji1] Hope they get a special treat on Christmas like chicken or what they fancy.



They already got cooked code which is their fave meal.
And they will have some tomorrow too.


----------



## Nahreen

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Elliespurse

Merry Christmas Nahreen! :santawave:


----------



## Serva1

Merry Christmas Nahreen&Ellie [emoji318][emoji319][emoji320] Mediana, Blueberry&the boys [emoji318][emoji319][emoji320]. I wish everyone here at CS Happy Holidays [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Merry Christmas Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Holidays BB :santawave:


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww  it's exciting times.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I wonder if we'll get some snow this weekend.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji1] slept later than usual. BlueB, your boys are adorable!!![emoji173] How can you say "no" to that face in the first pic?!

&#65039;Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas dinner. Visiting family today and carrying my newest bag with a new accessory, a beautiful Carmen in bleu aztec [emoji7] (a keyholder but I dressed my bag with it).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  That's a lovely pic


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  That's a lovely pic




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] I don't know how to watermark on my Ipad so I have to take pics that nobody can use wrongly. 

I hope we get snow soon. Going to the countryhouse tomorrow and maybe I get lucky.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] beautiful moon, driving to the countryhouse.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. Your handbag looks great with the carmen. 

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning All. I was up early but then I was  again.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva. Your handbag looks great with the carmen.
> 
> Morning Ellie.




Morning dear Nahreen, thank you I l o v e the Carmen and it's so cute to have a " bagcharm" since it's normally not my cup of tea.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning All. I was up early but then I was  again.




Morning Ellie, just put the new padded silk bedspread on the guestbed, so you are very welcome [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks Serva, they looks very tempting


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks Serva, they looks very tempting




[emoji1] 
I don't like 80s chintz cloth but silk is nice and the bedspread is better irl than in this pic ( less glossy and more silver grey).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] so cozy here at the countryhouse. 

Put out food for the birds. The birdfeeders are very long tubes that can fit a lot of seeds and nuts. Not sure when I have time to come here again and DBF can be a bit lazy at times when he is here by himself, so having those gigantic birdfeeders kerps my feathered friends in good shape.

Still no snow but it's definitely getting colder. [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji301]&#65039;[emoji301]&#65039;[emoji301]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice with the birdfeeders, perhaps we get a bit snow soon.


----------



## Serva1

I have been waiting for so long...[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039; and want to jump into my over the knee winterboots and coats with fur details.


----------



## Serva1

Funny thing today, I raked some maple leaves when the sun was shining. Never done that in December before. Hope it's not going to be tradition from now on.


----------



## Serva1

Also my DBF found online a nice pair off cross-country skis on sale. I have been talking about getting a new pair and perhaps it's great to invest this year, because the demand has been very low. Not sure I get to use them though...


----------



## Elliespurse

^The forecast here says snow tomorrow but it's probably now cold enough for it to stay. Perhaps check the two-week forecast before ordering skies?


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^The forecast here says snow tomorrow but it's probably now cold enough for it to stay. Perhaps check the two-week forecast before ordering skies?




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] definitely checking


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji1] slept later than usual. BlueB, your boys are adorable!!![emoji173] How can you say "no" to that face in the first pic?!
> 
> &#65039;Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas dinner. Visiting family today and carrying my newest bag with a new accessory, a beautiful Carmen in bleu aztec [emoji7] (a keyholder but I dressed my bag with it).
> View attachment 3222096



Yes , they are very adorable kitties.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Listening to classic music this morning. Bach always sounds so much better here at the countryside.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, we'll have a lunch/dinner today at my parents. My brother with family has stayed at the country house for a few days, he said they bought a huge turkey but was unsure it would fit in the tiny oven


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, we'll have a lunch/dinner today at my parents. My brother with family has stayed at the country house for a few days, he said they bought a huge turkey but was unsure it would fit in the tiny oven




Sounds lovely Ellie, enjoy the family meal. My Mom and niece want to stay with us as houseguests for a couple of days so we are picking them up later today. The Holiday season is definitely family time.

Funny thing about the turkey...I once bought a huge duck for Xmas and had to work so my DBF ( very early in our relationship) and Mom ended up baking it in the owen according to my instructions. They bonded well together during those hours and the duck was very tasty.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It sounds nice with the duck. .. We have a winter-white landscape outside today


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^It sounds nice with the duck. .. We have a winter-white landscape outside today




Winter-white landscape[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; we have sun and a lake that is about to freeze but otherwise no sign of winter.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Good morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Good afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^A nice winter afternoon


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Lovely pics BlueB!!! My houseguests have kept me busy.

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year [emoji95][emoji95][emoji95]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva 

Yes Happy New Year


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon, it looks like  has almost finished the whole pizza :giggles:


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy New Year Serva artyhat:


----------



## Nahreen

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some New Years Eve Pix:


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
What a feast BlueB!!!And all that seafood[emoji12] Hope everyone had fun yesterday.


----------



## Serva1

I'm having a lazy day today. Just ordered more perfume from H.com, before the annual price increase. I'm so addicted to my favourite brands and need a big bottle at the weekendhouse.


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy New Year all and the  they looks bigger already in the pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  I've had a tiny bit of flu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it better now..


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Nice to hear that you are feeling better Ellie. Hope you recover before work starts again...
Such a lovely view BlueB! I guess the boys appreciate it too ( great for birdwatching[emoji1])


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva, luckily I usually only have one-day flues (plus some days feeling a little off) so it could be gone tomorrow :wondering


----------



## Blueberry12

@ Elliespurse , 

Yes , they grow very fast! 
I hope you will get better soon !


----------



## JNH14

Happy New Year to all-and I'm so jealous to see all of that lobster!  Yum!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Nice to hear that you are feeling better Ellie. Hope you recover before work starts again...
> Such a lovely view BlueB! I guess the boys appreciate it too ( great for birdwatching[emoji1])



Yes , they like the windows.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I have for the past days been running around the house trying to find all the things I need for the vacation. I am also surfing the internet for tips on what to see/do on the islands we are visiting. We will stay 5 days on La Digue, 3 days on Denis Private Island, one afternoon at Mahe (we have a car and driver) and 2 days in Dubai.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it sounds lovely getting away for a few days


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Nahreen, sounds like you have a dream vacation coming up! Hope you get nice pics and great memories from your trip to the paradise [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning. I have for the past days been running around the house trying to find all the things I need for the vacation. I am also surfing the internet for tips on what to see/do on the islands we are visiting. We will stay 5 days on La Digue, 3 days on Denis Private Island, one afternoon at Mahe (we have a car and driver) and 2 days in Dubai.



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Serva1

My first Fendi bagmonster (black and yellow)[emoji1]




The eyes are yellow mink


----------



## Elliespurse

^A bag monster!  It goes well with bag, Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^A bag monster!  It goes well with bag, Congrats!




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] I'm so conservative that I have never liked any LV bagcharms or these bag bugs but today I decided it's time to have a bit of fun and will carry this monster called Grimmy in wintertime. It makes me smile, is lightweight and doesn't have any irritating sound or scratch my bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's perfect for the winter. I think people in the north has always carried some fur in the winter.


----------



## Serva1

Pic from the Fazer cafeteria. My niece liked Grimmy too [emoji1]

Agree with you Ellie completely. Furs in winter are ok here in the North.


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Lol :


http://youtu.be/XPpsI8mWKmg


Very funny clip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Recovering from yesterday's migrain. Not so bad this time.
Just watched your clip BlueB and yes, it was hilarious [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Sevra  I often have migraine too.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Sevra  I often have migraine too.




Sorry to hear that, Ellie. I cope with my monthly migrain, at times twice, because I don't have allergies or anything else. I think if I quit my work I would have less headaches. 

We finally have a little snow [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's ok with a new type of medication without known side effects.

That's nice with the snow


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Recovering from yesterday's migrain. Not so bad this time.
> Just watched your clip BlueB and yes, it was hilarious [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]






;( 


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening.

It's nice to swim inside when snowing outside.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a tiger, rawr


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1]
Fedex just brought me a late Xmas present for DBF and my Mosaique dessert plates. They still offer free delivery for orders so I have to check if I need any more china.


----------



## Serva1

First H scarf for DBF. Has amazing details and very much rock. [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> ;(
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.




Thank you dear, completely recovered [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear, completely recovered [emoji1]






Great!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening.
> 
> It's nice to swim inside when snowing outside.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231494
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231495




Lovely winterview and home [emoji173]&#65039; We used to live in a house built 1970 with an 11m long swimmingpool. The water was not heated in summer but in winter the radiators kept the water warm enough and I began practically every morning with a 30 min swim. Kept me in shape [emoji1]

A lot of cleaning so I prefer less space now but it was fun for 10 yrs.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon BB and Serva, these are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's a tiger, rawr




Agree with you completely [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I visited my friend on the countryside yesterday and she has Chinese silkhens and two magnificent roosters. Got some eggs as a present and they taste divine when boiled. Here is a comparison pic[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon BB and Serva, these are beautiful! Congrats!




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] I like buying china online, because it's so conveniant when they deliver to my home. I bought some china at Hermès in STH and Paris but it can be damaged in the airplane...


----------



## Serva1

BB, I wish I could have a pet, but my BF is allergic. I enjoy the pics [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Lovely winterview and home [emoji173]&#65039; We used to live in a house built 1970 with an 11m long swimmingpool. The water was not heated in summer but in winter the radiators kept the water warm enough and I began practically every morning with a 30 min swim. Kept me in shape [emoji1]
> 
> A lot of cleaning so I prefer less space now but it was fun for 10 yrs.



Sounds lovely.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji1]
> Fedex just brought me a late Xmas present for DBF and my Mosaique dessert plates. They still offer free delivery for orders so I have to check if I need any more china.
> View attachment 3231981





Very lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's a tiger, rawr


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. 

Nice presentas Serva. I like H china too. I am contemplating getting two uppläggningsfat for when DH and I sit in front of the fire and eat snittar. I like to make snittar and drink some champagne or Cava. I have to decide which model. I would like the red/white ones but I already have tea cups in Blue/white  and mugs in silver mosaique. So getting the red/white ones would be a third model. On the other hand the red/white would work better with the rest of the living room colours.

Blue B your cats are so sweet. It must be nice with an indoor swimmingpool.

I am happy to leave the winter tomorrow. We have minus 14 now. We will go up to STH today and stay one might at Arlanda.

I got lucky yesterday. I complained to KLM since my plane got cancelled in LA. I got a new ticket but to STH instead of my home town and had to change planes in US so I did not think I would get any compensation. Yesterday they sent a gift certificate for 7500 SEK to use on any flights in 2016. I can get cash instead but it will be 2000 less. I am definitly contemplating a trip to Paris in June.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it's nice you are going to a warmer climate today  That's great with the klm compensation!

(this is over Denmark in July 2009)


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
I bought a new Ipad yesterday and have been erazing things on my old one. I couldn't wait any longer, hope Apple doesn't release a new model in January...

Congrats Nahreen, great news about your compensation from KLM and so wonderful that you are contemplating a trip to Paris and FSH&Sevres of course[emoji1] Wish you have a great vacation and return in a couple of weeks with a lot of energy!

Great pics BlueB and Ellie! Wishing for a little more snow, but it's so much brighter outside already. The sea isn't frozen yet and a lot of fog when cold air meets warmer water.


The island ( my classic balcony view) disappears completely in the fog.


----------



## Serva1

We have -20C and it's a perfect day to take out pillows and stuff from the bed (kills all bedbugs or whatever monsters I might sleep with). When we get more snow I will drive to the countryhouse and give all my carpets a snow wash.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning Serva, I like the pic with fog.. it looks like Strindberg a painting from around 1895.

I got a large 5.7" phone yesterday, they say many prefers the larger screens right now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^ The winter sun is amazing


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Morning Serva, I like the pic with fog.. it looks like Strindberg a painting from around 1895.
> 
> I got a large 5.7" phone yesterday, they say many prefers the larger screens right now.




Lucky you!!!I have an Iphone5 and the screen is starting to feel a bit small nowadays bit I hate changing my phone, because it takes time to get used to it and I have 2 lovely python phonecovers that I love. 

This was my first posting with my new IPad. I need to disable autoscript though. It's a nuisance.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 

Such a cutie you have BB, a real lapdog [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Lucky you!!!I have an Iphone5 and the screen is starting to feel a bit small nowadays bit I hate changing my phone, because it takes time to get used to it and I have 2 lovely python phonecovers that I love.
> 
> This was my first posting with my new IPad. I need to disable autoscript though. It's a nuisance.



That's great with the new iPad.

I'm thinking about if I should simplify and just use the new phone and the laptop at home, and go to the recycling with the TV & Cable box


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
Still struggling to get my new IPad to function according to my needs.


----------



## Elliespurse

Posting on mobile


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] and gorgeous pics BlueB [emoji7]


The sea is frozen now. Took a couple of days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva. Amazing sky and landscape


----------



## Nahreen

Another sea view. Just arrived.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ahh, the Paradise!  Morning(?) Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Another sea view. Just arrived.




OMG!! I would very much like to change places with you Nahreen [emoji1] Amazing view, have a great holiday!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Another sea view. Just arrived.






Very lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] and gorgeous pics BlueB [emoji7]
> View attachment 3234685
> 
> The sea is frozen now. Took a couple of days.



Looks nice.

Did you try to walk on the ice?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Just bought the same bag at the NK sale.





Great size and I like the colour.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!  I like the color too!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try to walk on the ice?




No, I didn't try the ice yet, but definitely when we get a sunny day [emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Just bought the same bag at the NK sale.
> 
> View attachment 3235170
> 
> 
> 
> Great size and I like the colour.




Congrats BB, the Mulberry Bayswater is an iconic classic bag. My first one was in natural leather ( color oak) followed by a white croc embossed bays (still use in summer when I go to the countryhouse) and finally a smaller size in metallic brown. My niece has inherited the first and last one and now I carry my B35s instead. 

This is a beautiful blue, perfect with jeans and the hardwear is very tasteful too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> No, I didn't try the ice yet, but definitely when we get a sunny day [emoji41]



Yes , it's fun.
But better if others try the ice first.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats!  I like the color too!





Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Congrats BB, the Mulberry Bayswater is an iconic classic bag. My first one was in natural leather ( color oak) followed by a white croc embossed bays (still use in summer when I go to the countryhouse) and finally a smaller size in metallic brown. My niece has inherited the first and last one and now I carry my B35s instead.
> 
> This is a beautiful blue, perfect with jeans and the hardwear is very tasteful too.



Thank you. It's even prettier IRL.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend. I'm staying indoors today. Have enough food and taking the opportunity to organize my home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'll be indoors today too :reading:


----------



## Nahreen

Congratulations BlueB. I have a black one. It is rainy season here but now it is sunny.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I'll be indoors today too :reading:




Morning Ellie, reading sounds nice. I have been drinking more tea than usual now when it's so cold. Guess my body just needs it.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, your paradisepic was gorgeous. Do you like the hotel?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon (3 hours ahead of Sweden). Had to do some work but now it is holiday again. The hotel is lovely. Great Italian food. I just had pizza with mozzarella for lunch. Will go to a viewing point for dinner with nice sunsets. Now it is cloudy so maybe no sunset, only dinner but it will be in the hills so it will be nice anyway.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations BlueB. I have a black one. It is rainy season here but now it is sunny.



Thank you.

I hope you have a great time. Any interesting , unusual food you had?


----------



## Blueberry12

A better pic :


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have a great time. Any interesting , unusual food you had?




Thank you. Not yet. We arrived yesterday and the owners are Italian so the food at the hotel is Italian quisine. We are on halfboard with breakfast and dinner or lunch. Today though we are going out for dinner and it will be creole food.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Thank you. Not yet. We arrived yesterday and the owners are Italian so the food at the hotel is Italian quisine. We are on halfboard with breakfast and dinner or lunch. Today though we are going out for dinner and it will be creole food.



Italian food is great too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, just on my way to the countryhouse. Driving back after I checked that everything is ok with the houses.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] takes such a long time for me to set up my new IPad the way I like it...frustrating...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EqxkXRitvLA

Very cool video.

How to make a Kate Middleton handbag cake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
The handbag cake was amazing, looked like a Salvatore Ferragamo inspired bag!


----------



## Serva1

We have a real snowstorm here and it's pouring down for at least another 12 hrs &#127784;&#127784;&#127784;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

I think it's getting colder here too


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] ordered a shawl and a Carmen on H.com today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3] ordered a shawl and a Carmen on H.com today



Sounds nice!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie&BB guess the FedEx boys are getting used to bringing me weekly deliveries. They are already trained to call me as soon as they pic up my parcel at the airport, in order to check when I might be home to receive it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Good evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] long day and very tired with the pace and quantity of my work. Your pics make me smile BB, feeling better already [emoji3] Those little monsters are a d o r a b l e[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3] long day and very tired with the pace and quantity of my work. Your pics make me smile BB, feeling better already [emoji3] Those little monsters are a d o r a b l e[emoji177][emoji177]



They are. 

Thanx.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Hi! 

I didn't know that there was a Swedish chat thread here! 

I usually hang around Mulberry and Hermes forums but as I am sjukskriven at the moment I have too much time so I decided to look around more here at tPf. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Elendil - :welcome2: it's nice to see more members joining the chat. I hope you will recover from sjukskrivningen soon.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Hi!
> 
> I didn't know that there was a Swedish chat thread here!
> 
> I usually hang around Mulberry and Hermes forums but as I am sjukskriven at the moment I have too much time so I decided to look around more here at tPf. [emoji5]&#65039;



You are welcome!
Have you checked out at Mulberry sale in Stockholm?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji1]
Going to a bd party this evening. I think it's fun to be a guest but I don't celebrate my bdays "big" anymore. It has nothing to do with age but of course I smile if my family and friends congrat me.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Hi!
> 
> I didn't know that there was a Swedish chat thread here!
> 
> I usually hang around Mulberry and Hermes forums but as I am sjukskriven at the moment I have too much time so I decided to look around more here at tPf. [emoji5]&#65039;




Welcome Elendil [emoji1] I remember seeing you posting at H forum.
Hope you get better soon. Movies and tPf is great when you are sjukskriven!


----------



## Elendil

Elliespurse said:


> Elendil - :welcome2: it's nice to see more members joining the chat. I hope you will recover from sjukskrivningen soon.




I have six weeks to go, then I will be back at work. 



Serva1 said:


> Welcome Elendil [emoji1] I remember seeing you posting at H forum.
> Hope you get better soon. Movies and tPf is great when you are sjukskriven!




Movies, tPf and unfortunatly (for my wallet), eBay. [emoji23]



Blueberry12 said:


> You are welcome!
> Have you checked out at Mulberry sale in Stockholm?




I live in Öland so I don't visit the shops so often. I usually get invited to the preview sale on m.com but I don't like the microfibre lining that they are using at the moment so I probably won't buy anything until they change back to suede. 

I got my latest bag yesterday, a Bayswater in Petrol. Preloved but as new. It is important to give get well presents to yourself. [emoji23]


----------



## Elliespurse

^I love the color! Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> I have six weeks to go, then I will be back at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movies, tPf and unfortunatly (for my wallet), eBay. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Öland so I don't visit the shops so often. I usually get invited to the preview sale on m.com but I don't like the microfibre lining that they are using at the moment so I probably won't buy anything until they change back to suede.
> 
> I got my latest bag yesterday, a Bayswater in Petrol. Preloved but as new. It is important to give get well presents to yourself. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3242839



Very nice bag!


----------



## Elendil

Elliespurse said:


> ^I love the color! Congrats!







Blueberry12 said:


> Very nice bag!




Thanks!

God natt!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Congrats on youe Ebay find Elendil!!!Petrol is a very nice blue colour, bought a thick LV logo halsduk for my niece last winter and she wears a lot of black so it was a nice match.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elendil

Good afternoon!

I'm waiting for my friend to arrive, we are going to take a walk with her dog in the sunshine.


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Congrats on youe Ebay find Elendil!!!Petrol is a very nice blue colour, bought a thick LV logo halsduk for my niece last winter and she wears a lot of black so it was a nice match.




Thank you! I love petrol as a color and I can't wait to take her out.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Elendil, it's nice today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Good evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Those cats are so entertaining! I guess they go everywhere in the house and do a lot of mischief too but still...so adorable. I never knew a cat eats pizza (except Garfield in cartoons).


----------



## Elendil

My Idun loved pizza when she was younger, now she is a grand old lady.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Those cats are so entertaining! I guess they go everywhere in the house and do a lot of mischief too but still...so adorable. I never knew a cat eats pizza (except Garfield in cartoons).



Yes , they do a lot of mischief.

Only one of them Sheyn likes pizza and he only eats the topping.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> My Idun loved pizza when she was younger, now she is a grand old lady.
> 
> View attachment 3244270



Very lovely cat.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> My Idun loved pizza when she was younger, now she is a grand old lady.
> 
> View attachment 3244270




Looks like a real regal lady and those blue eyes are so beautiful [emoji170] I guess the long hair needs a lot of grooming and I hope she likes the brush (or comb, don't know anything about cats and how you maintain that gorgeous fur)


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

I have been playing around with my two new liners today. 







And I have been petting my cats, here is Sirius.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Sirius is beautiful 

The liners is great for organizing, I love that you got the matching colors!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> I have been playing around with my two new liners today.
> 
> View attachment 3246208
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246209
> 
> 
> And I have been petting my cats, here is Sirius.
> 
> View attachment 3246211



Sirius is adorable!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Back now from our wonderful vacation. I start work on Monday so still a few more days for relaxing.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, welcome back, I guess it was a bit of contrast to come home


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. Yes a big contrast but Dubai was actually not so warm. Maybe it felt like that because Seychelles was really hot and humid.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Back now from our wonderful vacation. I start work on Monday so still a few more days for relaxing.





Great you had a lovely time.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Great you had a lovely time.




Thank you BlueB.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Back home from the gym. [emoji123]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Welcome back Nahreen from your exiting vacation!!! After a long trip there are always things to do so glad you still have a couple of days before work. Must have been a big change in temperature, hot humid Seychelles and coldest winter weather...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Afternoon!
Shayn is sleepy!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon, nice pic


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Good morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning, finally Friday!!![emoji3]

Those furballs[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening! [emoji2]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 3248906




Sweet cats! Are they Siberian cats?


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Sweet cats! Are they Siberian cats?



Yes , they are.


----------



## Blueberry12

serva1 said:


> morning, finally friday!!![emoji3]
> 
> those furballs[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

More NK sale finds.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!  cute keyring.


----------



## Elendil

Here is my lazy gang. Six ragdolls and one norwegian forest cat.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ooo


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Here is my lazy gang. Six ragdolls and one norwegian forest cat.
> 
> View attachment 3249959



Adorable!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats!  cute keyring.



Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

I need some more cats !


Lol :


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Here is my lazy gang. Six ragdolls and one norwegian forest cat.
> 
> View attachment 3249959




OMG, you have a zoo Elendil [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] Those guys keep you warm during winter months. I survive the cold with my cashmere Balmuir hotwater bottle.

You have a lovely gang [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
It's snowing and I like when it's not below -10C. Going for a walk before I start working. I have been so lazy with exercise after it got cold. it's been mostly working, eating, sleeping and drinking a lot of tea.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  it's nice with a little warmer now.


----------



## Elendil

Morning!



Elliespurse said:


> ^Ooo







Blueberry12 said:


> Adorable!







Serva1 said:


> OMG, you have a zoo Elendil [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] Those guys keep you warm during winter months. I survive the cold with my cashmere Balmuir hotwater bottle.
> 
> You have a lovely gang [emoji173]&#65039;




I'm a breeder of ragdoll cats so that's why the gang grew. Now I only have a fertile male so there will be no kittens here but hopefully he will give kittens to other breeders. 

And, yes, they are very good at keeping me warm at night.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening, they looks exhausted!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Evening, they looks exhausted!



Yes , eating and sleeping is very exhausting!


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes , eating and sleeping is very exhausting!




[emoji23]


----------



## Blueberry12

Rewatching Zoolander. Very funny movie.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Exhausted after a day with doctor appoinment, fysiotherapy and a visit to the vet for Sirius.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Busy days and working late but next week I will be on a short holiday in nice summer weather. Will be rewarding after working so hard.

BB your boys are so lovely [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3]
> Busy days and working late but next week I will be on a short holiday in nice summer weather. Will be rewarding after working so hard.
> 
> BB your boys are so lovely [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanx.
They are getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^They are growing


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Off to the vet with a sick Katla.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil, hope it works out for Katla.


----------



## Elendil

Katla is feeling better and we are going back tomorrow for some more treatment.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds good so far.


----------



## Serva1

Good to hear that Katla is feeling better [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Back home from the vet and Katla is feeling better. 



Elliespurse said:


> ^That sounds good so far.







Serva1 said:


> Good to hear that Katla is feeling better [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> Back home from the vet and Katla is feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8]



Great that she is feeling better.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1]
Hope everyone is feeling fine despite the influenza period. I have not been down with flue, but my troat has been a bit soar for a couple of days. Going to the Canary Islands on Wed and I hope I can cure my troat during this weekend. Pesto with a lot of garlic is on the menue for Saturday [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. - Serva, I hope you recover over the weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]
Feeling a little better, thank you. Getting my home organized for the upcoming vacation. Hope everyone has a relaxing Saturday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Good evening.





Just back from the Gala Premiere of the movie Under Pyramiden.


It was pretty good.

They had these balls filled with cheese.
Tirokeftedes

Very nice.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
It's been very busy at work. Yesterday I went  to see my doctor  in order to check my soar troat. No antibiotics needed, just painkillers and ordinary medicine. She ordered me a lot of rest so my vacation has the perfect timing.


----------



## Serva1

Glad you had a good time at the Gala premier, BlueB [emoji1] I have not been able to find time to go to the movies lately.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  it looks nice BlueB


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Serva - I hope that you will be better soon.

Blueberry - that looks like a great gala premiere. 

I'm at the bilverkstad with mummys car. We will see if it will only be an hour that they promised...


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.

What was the movie about BlueB?

Will go to Uppsala on Sunday. I will do some consult work there on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Blueberry12

Bought a second pair of Mouse Flats.





( 50 % off )

Now I have 2 of them.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> What was the movie about BlueB?
> 
> Will go to Uppsala on Sunday. I will do some consult work there on Monday and Tuesday.




It was this movie.
It's out on friday.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> Serva - I hope that you will be better soon.
> 
> Blueberry - that looks like a great gala premiere.
> 
> I'm at the bilverkstad with mummys car. We will see if it will only be an hour that they promised...




Yes , it was fun. There are always many interesting people too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Glad you had a good time at the Gala premier, BlueB [emoji1] I have not been able to find time to go to the movies lately.




I don't go to regular movies so often either , but premieres are " kind of work" it's more about networking than watching movies.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]

I've been so busy with meetings and work these past few days. Going on vacation tomorrow and hopefully sending summerpics from the Canary Islands later this week.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> Serva - I hope that you will be better soon.
> 
> Blueberry - that looks like a great gala premiere.
> 
> I'm at the bilverkstad with mummys car. We will see if it will only be an hour that they promised...




Thank you Elendil, feeling better after I got medication. Taking a 6hr flight tomorrow but it feels ok with the painkillers. I probably feel much better when I don't have to talk so much[emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all  it looks nice BlueB



Yes. 

Greek food is nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3]
> 
> I've been so busy with meetings and work these past few days. Going on vacation tomorrow and hopefully sending summerpics from the Canary Islands later this week.



Sounds lovely. I hope you'll get better soon.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely. I hope you'll get better soon.




Thank you dear BB [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear BB [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all. - Serva, hope you have a relaxing time


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all. - Serva, hope you have a relaxing time




Morning everyone [emoji1] Greetings from the airport. Boarding in 20 min but time for a French breakfast.



Thank you Ellie, will definitely enjoy myself. I need a break from work [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji1] Greetings from the airport. Boarding in 20 min but time for a French breakfast.
> View attachment 3260829
> 
> 
> Thank you Ellie, will definitely enjoy myself. I need a break from work [emoji41]



How nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Lol:


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


Cooked cod for Cat Dinner :


----------



## Elliespurse

^ They really looks exhausted after that meal!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^ They really looks exhausted after that meal!



Haha. Yes. They love cod.


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> Haha. Yes. They love cod.




If you give them fish a couple of times per week, don't forget to give them extra vitamin E. VitaBe from the supermarket will do.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji41] Greetings from Gran Canaria


----------



## Serva1

The hotel is nice and clean.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely!


----------



## Nahreen

It looks lovely Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie&Nahreen. When I left Helsinki it looked like this:


A big difference [emoji1]. At noon it was 27C so warmer than I expected. The sea breeze makes it refreshing. Otherwise too warm for me [emoji41]


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> If you give them fish a couple of times per week, don't forget to give them extra vitamin E. VitaBe from the supermarket will do.



Thanx , I have vitamin E.
I had cats in more than 30 years.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji41] Greetings from Gran Canaria
> View attachment 3261965



Lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Your cat pics are so funny BB [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] Cooked cod is definitely a favourite and healthy dish. My DBF loves me when I prep meals for him [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Your cat pics are so funny BB [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] Cooked cod is definitely a favourite and healthy dish. My DBF loves me when I prep meals for him [emoji173]&#65039;



I assume he is less hairy.


----------



## Blueberry12

How many semlas have you had so far ladies?


----------



## Elliespurse

^2 semlas, they were free  and they ordered semlas for everyone at work next Tuesday (I celebrate even years there


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> How many semlas have you had so far ladies?




3 [emoji41] All homemade though so a bit smaller in size than what they have at the store.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> 3 [emoji41] All homemade though so a bit smaller in size than what they have at the store.





I only had 1 minisemla so far.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^2 semlas, they were free  and they ordered semlas for everyone at work next Tuesday (I celebrate even years there



How lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji41] poolday today, provided that I can stay under the sunumbrella for a couple of hrs with my book.


My poolbag is a LV clutch in black epi with a keychain strap to make it more my style.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I assume he is less hairy.




My DBF is a typical Scandinavian blue- eyed blond, so no hair [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> How many semlas have you had so far ladies?




Just one, probably because we also have Runeberg's tårta in season.


----------



## Serva1

Runeberg's tårta, named after our national poet Johan Runeberg. His wife is said to have made these tarts in the 19th century. One of my personal favourites. The best bakery is Ekberg ( our best bakery café in Helsinki) and Kannisto ( old bakery in Helsinki). It has crushed  almonds, spices and is not dry. They are in season from mid Jan to Feb, when we celebrate his day.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> My DBF is a typical Scandinavian blue- eyed blond, so no hair [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3263035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runeberg's tårta, named after our national poet Johan Runeberg. His wife is said to have made these tarts in the 19th century. One of my personal favourites. The best bakery is Ekberg ( our best bakery café in Helsinki) and Kannisto ( old bakery in Helsinki). It has crushed  almonds, spices and is not dry. They are in season from mid Jan to Feb, when we celebrate his day.





Looks yummy!


----------



## Serva1

BlueB, do your boys like to walk outside in a strap? Yes, I know it's more for dogs, but living in a city has limitations and it would not be fun to have them run away...


----------



## Serva1

Need to charge the battery of my Ipad [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva - Lovely pics!  and Epi clutch too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> BlueB, do your boys like to walk outside in a strap? Yes, I know it's more for dogs, but living in a city has limitations and it would not be fun to have them run away...



We haven't tried yet , but they did not try to escape in the garden so far when we go out with them.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely pix Serva!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. I had one semla.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening, just had dinner. Our rented car arrives tomorrow and we will do some shopping in the biggest city and driving around the island. They told me the almond trees are pretty this time of year. Hoping for some pics [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> We haven't tried yet , but they did not try to escape in the garden so far when we go out with them.




That is good, they probably prefer being free.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> That is good, they probably prefer being free.




Yes. But they are a bit lazy too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening all. I had one semla.



Sounds nice!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes. But they are a bit lazy too.




I kind of imagine these furry aristocratic cats to be a bit lazy [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

But your boys BB are definitely wild and playful, not just sofa potatoes [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I kind of imagine these furry aristocratic cats to be a bit lazy [emoji1]



Haha. Yes. They are just resting and waiting to be served.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> But your boys BB are definitely wild and playful, not just sofa potatoes [emoji1]



Yes. They are playing a lot too.
And jumping!


----------



## Serva1

It's very nice here, it's dark but people are sitting outdoors and they are playing  live latin music in the background. DBF went to bed, he was so sleepy after a day at the pool, but me and my niece are sitting and enjoying the very Spanish atmosphere. So different back home and there are no drunk people around. Very civilized and such a nice warm evening.


----------



## Serva1

My niece has her Eva clutch and I continue to carry my black epi. Tomorrow I'm taking my Birkin on a shopping tour. Hope to find some nice shoes and glycerine soap for my barenia Birkin.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes. They are playing a lot too.
> 
> And jumping!




Guess they are very skilled acrobats and I've seen cats climbing on book cases, absolutely no fear of hights[emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Guess they are very skilled acrobats and I've seen cats climbing on book cases, absolutely no fear of hights[emoji1]



Indeed.
Pity I can't post videos here.
They are so funny in motion.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Pity I can't post videos here.
> 
> They are so funny in motion.




I've enjoyed your boys so much. I have never had a cat/dog/baby just DBF keeping me busy. I spoil him to pieces [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I've enjoyed your boys so much. I have never had a cat/dog/baby just DBF keeping me busy. I spoil him to pieces [emoji1]



That's nice too.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> That's nice too.




[emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

My shopping trip was a success at Las Palmas. Found nice summershoes by Carolina Herrera to replace my white Tod's that I bought at NK 2 seasons ago. Also the glycerine soap for my little barenia Birkin and my favourite Voluspa scent to the bathroom. It was on 50 percent discount and even the ordinary price was less expensive than back home, where only one store sells Voluspa in limited selection. Also my favourite lipbalm by Esteé Lauder, had to buy 2 [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Bought a grey leather jacket for my niece and RL girl clothes for my little niece. My niece also found a pair of RL golf pants for herself, so she was also very happy with the shopping. There is no Hermès store here so my shopping was very modest, but I'm happy with what I found, especially the soap for my favourite bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening Serva, the shopping finds looks great!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Evening Serva, the shopping finds looks great!




Evening Ellie [emoji1] yes I'm very happy with the purchases. Just useful things and at bargain prices. They have good selection of Tod's for men, my DBF found a nice pair and a lot of Gant and RL socks. 

We drove around the island and about 60 km serpentine road, which made me a bit nauseas, so I'm getting old. Glad to be back at the hotel [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] having breakfast


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> My shopping trip was a success at Las Palmas. Found nice summershoes by Carolina Herrera to replace my white Tod's that I bought at NK 2 seasons ago. Also the glycerine soap for my little barenia Birkin and my favourite Voluspa scent to the bathroom. It was on 50 percent discount and even the ordinary price was less expensive than back home, where only one store sells Voluspa in limited selection. Also my favourite lipbalm by Esteé Lauder, had to buy 2 [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> View attachment 3264520
> 
> View attachment 3264522
> 
> View attachment 3264523




Congrats!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji1] having breakfast
> View attachment 3265189



Healthy Breakfast.
Did you only have fruit?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Healthy Breakfast.
> 
> Did you only have fruit?






My breakfast this morning [emoji1] Have to confess there is always a little "side dish"


----------



## Serva1

The almond trees are blooming and they an they have a very sweet scent.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  it looks healthy, I also had a similar side dish today (chocolate muffin)  + an Actimel yogurt.


----------



## Serva1

Having a lot of fruit at every meal


----------



## Serva1

A friendly cat posing for a pic


----------



## Serva1

I like the combination of white houses with flowers


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3265354




Missing my nearest H store [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Beautiful!




Glad you enjoy the pics Ellie. Even if it's always nice to travel I do love being home. It's been so warm and I'm a Scandinavian girl after all [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  it looks healthy, I also had a similar side dish today (chocolate muffin)  + an Actimel yogurt.




I love a good muffin that is not too sweet [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

DBF likes loose linen clothing when travelling. Yesterday we drove to the nountains to take a look at some cave houses. I bought a jar of local honey. They had a lot of beehives up in the mountains. No pollution according to DBF.


----------



## Malin

Good Morning! 
I just found this thread so thought I might introduce myself.
I'm living in Hammarby Sjöstad in Stockholm with husband and 2 small children.
I'm currently on parental leave so that has given me time to rekindle my previous interest in handbags, sigh... 
(I normally work as a programme/project manager in the software industry and for many years I put everything except my work on hold.)
Anyway, I'm happy to have found this thread, this morning has gotten a golden lining with the many beautiful pictures of cats and flowers. 
Best Regards
Malin


----------



## Malin

By the way, I  saw this pretty "dress" at NK Flowers yesterday


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello Malin, welcome!  That's a flowery dress!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3266301
> 
> My breakfast this morning [emoji1] Have to confess there is always a little "side dish"



Nice.


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Hello Malin, welcome!  That's a flowery dress!




Thank you! 
Yes, indeed, I always wish that flower arranging would be in my skill set when I see these sorts of things.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Good Morning!
> I just found this thread so thought I might introduce myself.
> I'm living in Hammarby Sjöstad in Stockholm with husband and 2 small children.
> I'm currently on parental leave so that has given me time to rekindle my previous interest in handbags, sigh...
> (I normally work as a programme/project manager in the software industry and for many years I put everything except my work on hold.)
> Anyway, I'm happy to have found this thread, this morning has gotten a golden lining with the many beautiful pictures of cats and flowers.
> Best Regards
> Malin




Welcome Malin [emoji1] glad you like the pics. I'm addicted to Hermès at the moment so many of my posts have been about their bags&accessories. Currently on a short holiday, but usually a work-a-holic (business). No kids but 2 nieces that I spoil to pieces. Love the countryhouse and all good things in life. Helsinki is my hometown but visiting Stockholm frequently for daytrips. Mothertongue Swedish.


----------



## Serva1

The flowerdress is very pretty. Need to visit NK soon, because my favourite blend of Earl Grey is almost finished.


----------



## Blueberry12

From Vetekatten.
It was fab!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Good Morning!
> I just found this thread so thought I might introduce myself.
> I'm living in Hammarby Sjöstad in Stockholm with husband and 2 small children.
> I'm currently on parental leave so that has given me time to rekindle my previous interest in handbags, sigh...
> (I normally work as a programme/project manager in the software industry and for many years I put everything except my work on hold.)
> Anyway, I'm happy to have found this thread, this morning has gotten a golden lining with the many beautiful pictures of cats and flowers.
> Best Regards
> Malin




Welcome Malin!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3266304
> 
> A friendly cat posing for a pic




Adorable!


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Welcome Malin [emoji1] glad you like the pics. I'm addicted to Hermès at the moment so many of my posts have been about their bags&accessories. Currently on a short holiday, but usually a work-a-holic (business). No kids but 2 nieces that I spoil to pieces. Love the countryhouse and all good things in life. Helsinki is my hometown but visiting Stockholm frequently for daytrips. Mothertongue Swedish.
> View attachment 3266357




Thank you! 
Helsinki is nice, it's been a few years since I've been there but I usually made a stop at the Fazer cafe when I was there.
My mother (also mothertongue swe) is actually from the finnish archipelago and we used to travel there a few times a year while my grandmother was still alive.

Nieces must be perfect to have, you get the pros but can avoid the cons


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> Good Morning!




Welcome! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Elendil

Serva - beautiful pictures!

I visited my arbetsterapeut today, we are preparing my hand to go back to work in three weeks. [emoji4] I will start halftime in the beginning.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3266426
> 
> 
> 
> From Vetekatten.
> It was fab!




I need to go to Vetekatten soon, one of the few places in town that has glutenfree Semla. 
Although now it seems I'm craving chocolate....


----------



## Malin

When I pick up my son from pre-school, we pass a little cute flower store on the way home. Today this got to go home with us.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

A windy day at the dunes. I ran in the sand and it was a good workout.


----------



## Serva1

Found a nice café. They have semla 3 times a week.


----------



## Serva1

The café was found in 1973 by a Swedish couple. Took home some meringue.


----------



## Serva1

The dunes were nice and fortunately no naked people or camels..


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3266426
> 
> 
> 
> From Vetekatten.
> It was fab!




Looks very yummy BlueB [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Thank you!
> Helsinki is nice, it's been a few years since I've been there but I usually made a stop at the Fazer cafe when I was there.
> My mother (also mothertongue swe) is actually from the finnish archipelago and we used to travel there a few times a year while my grandmother was still alive.
> 
> Nieces must be perfect to have, you get the pros but can avoid the cons




Glad you like Hki, it's much smaller than Sthm. The archipelago is very nice too, also in Sweden. We are very fortunate to live in a clean enviroment. You are right about me getting the best (all pros) when having nieces. I enjoy being a generous auntie who also educates them ( languages, math).


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Serva - beautiful pictures!
> 
> I visited my arbetsterapeut today, we are preparing my hand to go back to work in three weeks. [emoji4] I will start halftime in the beginning.




Thank you Elendil. Happy to hear your hand is doing better. Good to start gentle and half time sounds great.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Looks very yummy BlueB [emoji7]




Luckily they have now a small shop at Åhlens City.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely pix Serva!!!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely pix Serva!!!




Thank you BB [emoji1] My vacation has been very nice and I actually enjoy the cooler mornings and evenings. Tomorrow going to my closest shoppingcenter at Meloneras ( the nicest stores in the entire area). Took this MJ pic for you


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you BB [emoji1] My vacation has been very nice and I actually enjoy the cooler mornings and evenings. Tomorrow going to my closest shoppingcenter at Meloneras ( the nicest stores in the entire area). Took this MJ pic for you
> View attachment 3266650



Very cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Serva - beautiful pictures!
> 
> I visited my arbetsterapeut today, we are preparing my hand to go back to work in three weeks. [emoji4] I will start halftime in the beginning.



Great you are feeling better !


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## Malin

Morning 
Todays weather forecast for Stockholm is somewhat grey...


----------



## Elliespurse

^ I should have brought an umbrella today.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Just checked the weather forecast in Helsinki. Looks very much the same. Going to the office tomorrow but I might take the car. Leaving Meloneras today. It's been a good vacation and I feel rested.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!
> 
> View attachment 3267750




What an adorable package, have to request for one next time I visit NK [emoji1]


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Just checked the weather forecast in Helsinki. Looks very much the same. Going to the office tomorrow but I might take the car. Leaving Meloneras today. It's been a good vacation and I feel rested.




Welcome back to rainy Scandinavia! 
It seems like you have had a nice time away from home.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> What an adorable package, have to request for one next time I visit NK [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Leaving this beautiful resort in a couple of hours. My hand luggage ready with a thin black cashmereshawl to keep me warm during flight.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Welcome back to rainy Scandinavia!
> It seems like you have had a nice time away from home.




Thank you Malin, one week away from work was perfect. It's good to come home despite rain and gloomy weather.


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Happy to hear your hand is doing better. Good to start gentle and half time sounds great.







Blueberry12 said:


> Great you are feeling better !




Thank you! I am sooooo tierd of beeing home all the time but a friend and I have decided that we are going to Copenhagen in late spring or early summer so I have something to look forward to.

Todays plan is a visit to vet with Katla.


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3267750




It is very interesting that you can buy cats from NK, I bought one at IKEA last summer...


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> It is very interesting that you can buy cats from NK, I bought one at IKEA last summer...
> 
> View attachment 3268248


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Thank you! I am sooooo tierd of beeing home all the time but a friend and I have decided that we are going to Copenhagen in late spring or early summer so I have something to look forward to.
> 
> Todays plan is a visit to vet with Katla.




It's nice to have something to look forward to. I'm looking forward to a trip to Paris before summer, but now it's all about work for me...

Hope Katla is doing better [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> It is very interesting that you can buy cats from NK, I bought one at IKEA last summer...
> 
> View attachment 3268248




How adorable [emoji173]&#65039; and you are so lucky Elendil, because even if I have bought a couple of times something from Ikea there has never been a cat surprise for me!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Positive things today:
1) Went to Vete-Katten and bought some gluten free semlas, very nice 
2) Got a new sportsband for my Apple Watch in the mail today.
Negative things:
When I was downtown I discovered that my RL rubber boots takes in water....
So I guess I have to buy new ones and I don't think shopping for rubber boots is especially fun.


----------



## Malin

Semlas!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin, the semlas looks delicious


----------



## Malin

Morning Ellie, they were really nice


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] Home sweet home[emoji173]&#65039; Nice to be back. Exhausted after work, couldn't continue longer today, after a short sleep and 2hrs difference in time. Busy day since I was on vacation for a week. Going to bed very early today. Tomorrow beautician and a less demanding day. 

Those semlas[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Welcome back.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Welcome back.




Evening Ellie [emoji1] Thank you, good to be back. We have no snow anymore...Have washed clothes  and continuing tomorrow evening. Means I have a lot to iron on Saturday, so nothing fun for the weekend.


----------



## Blueberry12

Have you seen The Danish Girl?
A fantastic movie.


http://youtu.be/d88APYIGkjk


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] 

Finally Friday! Any plans for the weekend?

I ordered a MT online from Hermès yesterday


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Have you seen The Danish Girl?
> A fantastic movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't but I do want to see it. I love going to the movies, so relaxing and it takes my thoughts away from work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  the H item looks nice. Not much planned for the weekend here


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  the H item looks nice. Not much planned for the weekend here




Thank you Ellie, I've been looking at this design for a while and I'm happy it's available again. 

I'm taking it easy this weekend, still tired after my trip


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Have you seen The Danish Girl?
> A fantastic movie.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/d88APYIGkjk




No, I haven't seen it but I want too


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji1]
> 
> Finally Friday! Any plans for the weekend?
> 
> I ordered a MT online from Hermès yesterday
> View attachment 3270732




No plans for the weekend, except relaxing. It's snowing outside right now and if the snow stays I guess we will go sledding. 

That H looks lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning:


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji1]
> 
> Finally Friday! Any plans for the weekend?
> 
> I ordered a MT online from Hermès yesterday
> View attachment 3270732




Very nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Had a busy week with work in Uppsala 3 days and a funderal in Kalmar this weekend. Now I am finally home.


----------



## Blueberry12

Sad day.
One of my guinea pigs passed away this morning. ;(


----------



## Elliespurse

^My condolences to everyone.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.

Blue B: sorry to hear about your marsvin.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Elliespurse & Nahreen.


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> Sad day.
> One of my guinea pigs passed away this morning. ;(




So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> So sorry for you! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Sad day.
> One of my guinea pigs passed away this morning. ;(




Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Morning




Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Sorry for your loss.



Thanx.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sad day.
> One of my guinea pigs passed away this morning. ;(




Oh no, so sad for your loss BlueB [emoji173]&#65039; I have had a headache for two days but feeling better today, so I'm very late with my condolences.


----------



## Serva1

Happy Valentine's day


I took these pics last year in Paris but I still like them very much. I wonder if Ladurée in STH decorates the windowdisplay around Valentine's day with something nice?


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Oh no, so sad for your loss BlueB [emoji173]&#65039; I have had a headache for two days but feeling better today, so I'm very late with my condolences.



Thanx Serva.
Great you are feeling better.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3273038
> 
> Happy Valentine's day
> View attachment 3273040
> 
> I took these pics last year in Paris but I still like them very much. I wonder if Ladurée in STH decorates the windowdisplay around Valentine's day with something nice?




That's a cute decoration! 
Unfortunately Ladurée here in STH closed it's doors in september. 
They are going to open at another location but there are still no info about when and where.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> That's a cute decoration!
> Unfortunately Ladurée here in STH closed it's doors in september.
> They are going to open at another location but there are still no info about when and where.




Oh, I didn't know that. Thx for the info.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Morning.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Aw


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] Fedex brought my Hermès Maxitwilly Brazil today[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Postman brought me a SS2016 Chanel catalogue and apparently they have a new app I didn't know about. Thought I would share...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3274340




This is the cutest sleepy pic I've seen[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> This is the cutest sleepy pic I've seen[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Haha. They are cute & lazy.

I'll buy a new guinea pig today. Exciting!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji1] Fedex brought my Hermès Maxitwilly Brazil today[emoji1]
> View attachment 3274378



Lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Haha. They are cute & lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll buy a new guinea pig today. Exciting!




I think it's wonderful that you get a new guineapig. I found this pic on the internet with greetings from guineapig heaven [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely!




Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I think it's wonderful that you get a new guineapig. I found this pic on the internet with greetings from guineapig heaven [emoji1]
> View attachment 3274403



Yes. You have to have at least 2 guinea pigs , lonely guinea pigs do not feel well.

Cute pic.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes. You have to have at least 2 guinea pigs , lonely guinea pigs do not feel well.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pic.




I hope the new companion is quickly accepted. Some animals can be tricky. I had a white guineapig when I was 5 yrs old but I became allergic so it was major drama when I had to give him away, but he got a good home.


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji1] Fedex brought my Hermès Maxitwilly Brazil today[emoji1]
> View attachment 3274378




That is a beautiful MT!


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> Haha. They are cute & lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll buy a new guinea pig today. Exciting!




Now when I don't get up in the morning as I use to when I work the cats are haveing sovmorgon everyday. I had to drag Elvis out of the bed at two o'clock (PM!) one day... [emoji23]

I hope that your search for a new friend is successful!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I hope the new companion is quickly accepted. Some animals can be tricky. I had a white guineapig when I was 5 yrs old but I became allergic so it was major drama when I had to give him away, but he got a good home.



Thanx.



What a pity you have to give away your guinea pig.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Now when I don't get up in the morning as I use to when I work the cats are haveing sovmorgon everyday. I had to drag Elvis out of the bed at two o'clock (PM!) one day... [emoji23]
> 
> I hope that your search for a new friend is successful!



Lol. Cats are funny.

Thanx.
I hope I find a nice little piggy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] Washed the car today and it seems perfect timing, because now it's getting colder again.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> That is a beautiful MT!




Thank you Elendil [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Now when I don't get up in the morning as I use to when I work the cats are haveing sovmorgon everyday. I had to drag Elvis out of the bed at two o'clock (PM!) one day... [emoji23]
> 
> I hope that your search for a new friend is successful!




Lucky cats[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] such luxury to sleep late. I do that whenever I can and in good bedsheats, enjoying small pleasures in life


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pity you have to give away your guinea pig.




Yes, I was so so sad, guess I held the little cutie too close to my cheek. But somehow I got over it. Sad I cannot have pets, because of DBF being allergic but lately we have been talking about getting a nice rooster and some Chinese silkhens (3) to the weekendhouse. I just have to organize a caretaker for them when I'm gone or move them to a farmer nearby for winter. That might though be stressful for the birds. Summersheep could also be an option.


----------



## Blueberry12

Here he is!








I'll get one more tomorrow. He had a brother. I decided to get him too , as the other guinea pig is much older.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Hello there


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Here he is!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get one more tomorrow. He had a brother. I decided to get him too , as the other guinea pig is much older.




Welcome sweetie to CS [emoji173]&#65039;

Thank you for sharing pics of your lovely pets BB. I love animals, they give so much affection.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Welcome sweetie to CS [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thank you for sharing pics of your lovely pets BB. I love animals, they give so much affection.





Yes , animals are great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Yes, I was so so sad, guess I held the little cutie too close to my cheek. But somehow I got over it. Sad I cannot have pets, because of DBF being allergic but lately we have been talking about getting a nice rooster and some Chinese silkhens (3) to the weekendhouse. I just have to organize a caretaker for them when I'm gone or move them to a farmer nearby for winter. That might though be stressful for the birds. Summersheep could also be an option.




Birds & sheeps are lovely too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] beautiful sunny day here today.


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Morning from Mr Nikitovitj:


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  he looks a bit lazy.


----------



## Blueberry12

^

Not just " looks"...


----------



## Blueberry12

The tiny brothers.


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Blueberry12

With their new " daddy" :


----------



## Nahreen

Oh the three marsvin are so sweet.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva your new maxi twilly looks great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Malin

Evening.
Cute cats and marsvins!


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> With their new " daddy" :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275417




A cute little family!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> With their new " daddy" :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275417




Such a cute familypic[emoji173]&#65039; and very modern, daddy being single parent[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Serva your new maxi twilly looks great.




Thank you Nahreen [emoji1] I thought it was from SS2016 but it's from 2014!Not that it matters...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Good Morning from Mr Nikitovitj:
> 
> View attachment 3275259




I love Mr Nikitovitj enjoying lazy days, la dolce vita [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Came home around 9pm. Boardmeeting took over 3hrs. Wish I could work less but DBF just remarked that it's my own choice, if I would buy less expensive bags I could work less....Fortunately my collection is almost complete[emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Such a cute familypic[emoji173]&#65039; and very modern, daddy being single parent[emoji1]






Indeed.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> A cute little family!






Yes , great that they like each other.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

The first hantverkare has been here, now I have to wait for the next one. Bathroomrenovation...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil, good luck with the renovations.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> The first hantverkare has been here, now I have to wait for the next one. Bathroomrenovation...




I hope they were goodlooking.


----------



## Malin

Evening!


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope they were goodlooking.




The elektriker was more interested in my cats than me... [emoji23]


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> The elektriker was more interested in my cats than me... [emoji23]



He likes cats at least.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon everyone [emoji1] having sushilunch and planning a visit to STH on Tue 22nd of March, because I have an investment meeting.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon everyone [emoji1] having sushilunch and planning a visit to STH on Tue 22nd of March, because I have an investment meeting.



It was sushilunch here as well yesterday.
I also went to one of your (I'm guessing) favourite stores, Hermès 
Went to try on the Evelyne as I've been thinking that that actually would be a good everyday bag when you have little ones.


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Day 3 in the badrumsrenovering. I am soo tired. The cats have to be in the Livingroom during the day so they have a lot of energy when they are finally released so they are keeping me awake at night and I can't sleep during the day because of the noise. [emoji57] The Cats are very patient though so I can't complain.


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> Day 3 in the badrumsrenovering. I am soo tired. The cats have to be in the Livingroom during the day so they have a lot of energy when they are finally released so they are keeping me awake at night and I can't sleep during the day because of the noise. [emoji57] The Cats are very patient though so I can't complain.




That sounds tough! 
I lived in an appartment that went thru stamrenovering 10 years ago, that was....not fun. 
Hopefully the result will be very nice thou.


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Morning!
> 
> View attachment 3278488
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278489




Adorable!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. Yes he's charming


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I hope everone will have a nice weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Yes it's nice with a weekend now.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie [emoji1]

Thank you Nahreen, yes finally Friday. It eas really crazy/hectic at work.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> It was sushilunch here as well yesterday.
> I also went to one of your (I'm guessing) favourite stores, Hermès
> Went to try on the Evelyne as I've been thinking that that actually would be a good everyday bag when you have little ones.




My favourite store in STH [emoji173]&#65039; A crossbody bag is handy with kids, heard there will be a new Evelyne with embossed not holes in the decor. Have not seen a pic yet, just someone at H forum giving the info. I haven't an Evelyne, only Bs.

I like my nano Céline though. It's crossbody and small.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> Day 3 in the badrumsrenovering. I am soo tired. The cats have to be in the Livingroom during the day so they have a lot of energy when they are finally released so they are keeping me awake at night and I can't sleep during the day because of the noise. [emoji57] The Cats are very patient though so I can't complain.




Good that the cats are patient. It's very bad with the noise, people running in your home, plastic walls for protection and the dust gets everywhere. I haven't lived in an appartment during construction but I've seen the mess. 

Like Malin I can only wish you get a really nice bathroom after the renovation. I upgraded the bathroom last time for my tennant with a lot of nice details, soecial cabinets and ledlights. They didn't come with the "normal" package. 



Malin said:


> That sounds tough!
> I lived in an appartment that went thru stamrenovering 10 years ago, that was....not fun.
> Hopefully the result will be very nice thou.




It must have been a nuisance. My tennant didn't have to stay in the appartment during the renovation. I know some people did but luckily I had another option for her.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3278489




Such a charming Mr nice guy [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> My favourite store in STH [emoji173]&#65039; A crossbody bag is handy with kids, heard there will be a new Evelyne with embossed not holes in the decor. Have not seen a pic yet, just someone at H forum giving the info. I haven't an Evelyne, only Bs.
> 
> I like my nano Céline though. It's crossbody and small.




Ok, she didn't mention that change. Have to look in the H forum. 
Crossbody is unfortunately almost a requirement when the kids are this small (and one is on maternity leave), the other option is putting the bag on the stroller. 
I'm not sure however, I pictured one with gold hardware but it seems they don't do them with gold hw anymore, only silver hw.


----------



## Nahreen

We will be in construction mess at my hospital office due to a broken water pipe. My office is ok but it will be noisy with the 4 officers affected. I am lucky to have part time at another office so I will spendera more time there.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Ok, she didn't mention that change. Have to look in the H forum.
> Crossbody is unfortunately almost a requirement when the kids are this small (and one is on maternity leave), the other option is putting the bag on the stroller.
> I'm not sure however, I pictured one with gold hardware but it seems they don't do them with gold hw anymore, only silver hw.




You should absolutely stick to your ghw and permabrass ( light gold) is also pretty but it might not come with an Evie. Crossbody is definitely the way, H bags ( and many other) are way too precious to get stretched on a stroller.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> We will be in construction mess at my hospital office due to a broken water pipe. My office is ok but it will be noisy with the 4 officers affected. I am lucky to have part time at another office so I will spendera more time there.




Glad you have another office, but still it will be a nuisance...Guess they need to renovate every now and I just hope they stick to the scedule and no delays


----------



## Serva1

I ordered this shawl online today for my Mom and it will arrive on Monday. Dear Mom has her birthday coming up soon and she loves purple.


----------



## Malin

It must have been a nuisance. My tennant didn't have to stay in the appartment during the renovation. I know some people did but luckily I had another option for her.[/QUOTE]


It was horrible, both kitchen and bathroom, dust everywhere...no matter how much plastic there was covering doors and so on.
But the end result was great and made my apartment increase in value.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> It must have been a nuisance. My tennant didn't have to stay in the appartment during the renovation. I know some people did but luckily I had another option for her.




It was horrible, both kitchen and bathroom, dust everywhere...no matter how much plastic there was covering doors and so on.
But the end result was great and made my apartment increase in value.[/QUOTE]


That is the reward, but the dust is terrible and it's so fine concrete dust that it is hard to remove too.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> You should absolutely stick to your ghw and permabrass ( light gold) is also pretty but it might not come with an Evie. Crossbody is definitely the way, H bags ( and many other) are way too precious to get stretched on a stroller.




I saw one wearing a gold Evelyne with ghw and that was what started me thinking that that could work. But it seems that was an earlier iteration of the Evelyne. 
No, the only bag that goes on the stroller here is a diaper bag, other bags would be destroyed, I was just trying to illustrate the problem


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> I saw one wearing a gold Evelyne with ghw and that was what started me thinking that that could work. But it seems that was an earlier iteration of the Evelyne.
> No, the only bag that goes on the stroller here is a diaper bag, other bags would be destroyed, I was just trying to illustrate the problem




Yes, I understand. I will ask at FSH about the Evie and ghw. Somehow it feels strange they would stop producing this classic piece with ghw. I think I have only seen phw. Perhaps the new Evie will bring a change. They do change things at times.


----------



## Malin

That is the reward, but the dust is terrible and it's so fine concrete dust that it is hard to remove too.[/QUOTE]


Did I mention there was no running water for 2 months? 
They installed a shower in the basement....
I think I have never been so active in the gym as during that period


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Yes, I understand. I will ask at FSH about the Evie and ghw. Somehow it feels strange they would stop producing this classic piece with ghw. I think I have only seen phw. Perhaps the new Evie will bring a change. They do change things at times.




It might have something to do with the fact that the strap is adjustable on the latest version (apparently it wasn't before) just guessing.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> That is the reward, but the dust is terrible and it's so fine concrete dust that it is hard to remove too.




Did I mention there was no running water for 2 months? 
They installed a shower in the basement....
I think I have never been so active in the gym as during that period [/QUOTE]


[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] afterwards it's easy to find something funny about it but shower in the basement and sharing with neighbours isn't my cup of tea either.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> It might have something to do with the fact that the strap is adjustable on the latest version (apparently it wasn't before) just guessing.




You are probably right. I wanted LV Alma with phw for a long time. Now when they finally make it I've changed to Hermès. LV still doesn't make Alma in chevre ( saw their Haute M a couple of years ago in Paris at their VIP room). But since I didn't get what I wanted I didn't order any bag. Guess it's a bit like my Chanel jacket project, takes forever to find the perfect one and sooner or later I loose interest in waiting. 

Evie comes in many sizes and each season they come up with new colours. Classicgold is very nice, especially with ghw. I saw a barenia Evie in the H forum barenia tread. I love barenia, it's more delicate ( scratches but gets a lovely patina). Classic gold in togo or clemence would probably work best for you [emoji1]


----------



## Malin

[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] afterwards it's easy to find something funny about it but shower in the basement and sharing with neighbours isn't my cup of tea either.[/QUOTE]


Exactly, not really into the shower sharing thingie...to top it off I had a retired neighbour   that constantly was trying to ask me out, didn't really want to run in to him in the basement...so the gym it was.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> You are probably right. I wanted LV Alma with phw for a long time. Now when they finally make it I've changed to Hermès. LV still doesn't make Alma in chevre ( saw their Haute M a couple of years ago in Paris at their VIP room). But since I didn't get what I wanted I didn't order any bag. Guess it's a bit like my Chanel jacket project, takes forever to find the perfect one and sooner or later I loose interest in waiting.
> 
> Evie comes in many sizes and each season they come up with new colours. Classicgold is very nice, especially with ghw. I saw a barenia Evie in the H forum barenia tread. I love barenia, it's more delicate ( scratches but gets a lovely patina). Classic gold in togo or clemence would probably work best for you [emoji1]




Yes, when one has an image in ones head of what one wants....

They had one in gold in the store but with the silver hw. It's not so much hw on it but I still think it makes a difference, the ghw gives the bag a warmer look. Hrmm.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you ladies!
Saikhan is very charming indeed, he is the more affectionate of the boys.

Sheyn is a nice cat too , but he is more reserved.


----------



## Serva1

Good morning everyone [emoji1] Woke up to a white world [emoji170][emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Yes, when one has an image in ones head of what one wants....
> 
> They had one in gold in the store but with the silver hw. It's not so much hw on it but I still think it makes a difference, the ghw gives the bag a warmer look. Hrmm.




I started buying bags with phw to match my watch and jewellery, even if I had some inherited gold pieces that I seldom carried, except for fancy parties. Nowadays my taste has changed, love ghw and just like you described, gold matches better some warm colours. I'm so glad I have broaden my taste, I get to use my jewellery box more and even if phw is more my everyday thing gold is great in summer and for festive occasions!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Saikhan is very charming indeed, he is the more affectionate of the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheyn is a nice cat too , but he is more reserved.




Saikhan is definitely my type of guy and when he purrs he sounds like a little frog, so special [emoji173]&#65039; but Sheyn is so regal and playful that he makes me smile [emoji1] You have great cats BB and I guess they make you laugh every day


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]
Do you have any special plans for the weekend?  I'm cleaning my home and have a lot of ironing after my vacation, so nothing special.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice, I don't have much plans except put my twenty year old TV in the car (it's tiny)(hmm, both the TV and car are tiny but I think it'll fit) :wondering

It's going to the recycling station. They raised the monthly cable fee to almost the double, so I switched to fiber instead. Perhaps cable is out and fiber is the future?


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's nice, I don't have much plans except put my twenty year old TV in the car (it's tiny)(hmm, both the TV and car are tiny but I think it'll fit) :wondering
> 
> It's going to the recycling station. They raised the monthly cable fee to almost the double, so I switched to fiber instead. Perhaps cable is out and fiber is the future?




My DBF is always looking at new TVs and I have no clue what we have but guess if your TV is 10 yrs old it's good to upgrade. Hope it's not too heavy to carry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Exciting!


----------



## Elliespurse

^ Will they have several floors?


----------



## Blueberry12

^
I hope so.


----------



## Blueberry12

Sale find.

Sek 1695 instead of 8995 so I could not leave it. 

They look very unusual.
They will look great with summer dresses.




Now sale items are very cheap at NS.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on this find!  That's a huge discount.


----------



## Blueberry12

^

Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Saikhan is definitely my type of guy and when he purrs he sounds like a little frog, so special [emoji173]&#65039; but Sheyn is so regal and playful that he makes me smile [emoji1] You have great cats BB and I guess they make you laugh every day



Yes , they are both so funny and adorable.


----------



## Elendil

Thank you ladies! The bathroom is now so much better than before, no one has done anything with it since the house was built in -72. [emoji79]

Today I had lunch with a friend in Kalmar and we also did some shopping. It was a horrible weather so now I am trying to warm myself with a cup of tea. [emoji477]&#65039;


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Sale find.
> 
> Sek 1695 instead of 8995 so I could not leave it.
> 
> They look very unusual.
> They will look great with summer dresses.
> 
> View attachment 3279621
> 
> 
> Now sale items are very cheap at NS.




They look lovely BlueB. I have stopped buying hela since I still have not learned to walk in them. I was lucky to get a red Valentino coat in Dubai at 60% off. There were also shoes but I did not buy any.


----------



## Nahreen

Elendil said:


> Thank you ladies! The bathroom is now so much better than before, no one has done anything with it since the house was built in -72. [emoji79]
> 
> Today I had lunch with a friend in Kalmar and we also did some shopping. It was a horrible weather so now I am trying to warm myself with a cup of tea. [emoji477]&#65039;




Are you living in  Kalmar? I used to study there and my DHs family livets in the are so we were there last week for a funeral.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Exciting!
> 
> View attachment 3279614




How exciting ! When will they open? I plan a visit to STH in beginning of April. I need to pick up a twilly at Hermes that they put aside for me.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Thank you ladies! The bathroom is now so much better than before, no one has done anything with it since the house was built in -72. [emoji79]
> 
> Today I had lunch with a friend in Kalmar and we also did some shopping. It was a horrible weather so now I am trying to warm myself with a cup of tea. [emoji477]&#65039;




I have been more or less indoors the entire day. Exhausted after work and packing away aåwarm winterclothes. Had to wear a thick cashmere sweater today though.


----------



## Serva1

Chanel is exciting, hope they have good sale after each season. We have usually some shoes -30% but they should have rtw too.


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> Sale find.
> 
> Sek 1695 instead of 8995 so I could not leave it.
> 
> They look very unusual.
> They will look great with summer dresses.
> 
> View attachment 3279621
> 
> 
> Now sale items are very cheap at NS.




That's a nice find!


----------



## Elendil

Nahreen said:


> Are you living in  Kalmar? I used to study there and my DHs family livets in the are so we were there last week for a funeral.




I live on Öland but I work in Kalmar.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sale find.
> 
> Sek 1695 instead of 8995 so I could not leave it.
> 
> They look very unusual.
> They will look great with summer dresses.
> 
> View attachment 3279621
> 
> 
> Now sale items are very cheap at NS.




Great find, congrats![emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Great find, congrats![emoji1]



Thanx. I was eyeing these in ages but as I won't use them so much in Sweden I would not pay more for them.

White summer sandals are not so good investment here.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> That's a nice find!





Thanx.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx. I was eyeing these in ages but as I won't use them so much in Sweden I would not pay more for them.
> 
> 
> 
> White summer sandals are not so good investment here.




I agree, I have been looking at white Oran sandals for at least 2yrs and everytime I decide not to buy ( love white clothing), because they will not be white for long unless used indoors and on terrace, I don't have a white H bag either.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> They look lovely BlueB. I have stopped buying hela since I still have not learned to walk in them. I was lucky to get a red Valentino coat in Dubai at 60% off. There were also shoes but I did not buy any.



They are very comfy.
Do you have a pic of the coat?


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I agree, I have been looking at white Oran sandals for at least 2yrs and everytime I decide not to buy ( love white clothing), because they will not be white for long unless used indoors and on terrace, I don't have a white H bag either.



Yes. White is not practical , but very pretty.
I only buy light coloured designer items if they are a good deal , as they don't hold up so well.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> They are very comfy.
> Do you have a pic of the coat?



No but I will take one and post it tomorrow.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> How exciting ! When will they open? I plan a visit to STH in beginning of April. I need to pick up a twilly at Hermes that they put aside for me.



This Spring according to the newspapers.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> No but I will take one and post it tomorrow.



Great!


----------



## Serva1

Will be fun to see a pic of your V coat Nahreen and I looking forward C opening in Spring [emoji1]


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Exciting!
> 
> View attachment 3279614




Agree


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Sale find.
> 
> Sek 1695 instead of 8995 so I could not leave it.
> 
> They look very unusual.
> They will look great with summer dresses.
> 
> View attachment 3279621
> 
> 
> Now sale items are very cheap at NS.




Great find, congratulations!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] my home is starting to look organized again, only a little ironing left and some papers to get rid off.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Interesting how the elections are developing in the US. Mrs ******* visited the US Embassy ( my neighbour) not so long ago. I'm not going to discuss politics in detail in this tread, but cannot help myself wondering if US is ready for a first female President. Will be interesting to see who will be elected.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I promised to post a pic of my new coat. Here it is showen with my new H scarf.


----------



## Nahreen

It will be very interesting when the new Chanel store opens. I hope they will have a decent selection. I don't like big stores that have only a few items and look empty. The Chanel store in Dubai is the nicest I have ever been to, better than the one in Beverly Hills. It was full of items including a fine jewellery section.


----------



## Serva1

this is so elegant Nahreen, lovely outfit with accessory  [emoji173]&#65039; All you need is a nice black bag ( anemone would be fun too and less conservative)  to complete the outfit....Thank you for sharing [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nahreen, yes it looks very elegant. Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning. I promised to post a pic of my new coat. Here it is showen with my new H scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280571
> View attachment 3280572



Very lovely!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you all. I was so lucky to find it in Dubai at 60% off and they had it in a size that worked fine. I have gained weight plus I am so short so it has been difficult to find a coat. This model works just fine and I do not look fat[emoji3] when I am wearing it. It is not wearable at really low temperatures.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Malin

Evening!
That coat was quite the find, congratulations!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] looks like it's going to be a beautiful day today. Time to carry one of my nicer handbags [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's nice


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, that's nice




Yes, it's so nice and a lovely start for the week. No Monday blues today [emoji41] Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning BlueB, someone is enjoying his life and a nice tablecloth[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Let's be careful in the traffic. This unfortunate black MB driver made a last minute  turn at the wrong time.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3281636
> 
> Let's be careful in the traffic. This unfortunate black MB driver made a last minute  turn at the wrong time.



Looks scarry...
I hope noone got hurt.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, yes one can't be careful enough in the traffic.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

One hantverkare has been here today. Unfortunatly the rörmokare has a problem so they will install everything next week. [emoji19] But I am so happy with the new look in the bathroom


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, that's really nice with the new look


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Looks scarry...
> I hope noone got hurt.




I don't think anyone got hurt. The trams cannot stop quickly, especially downhill. There are no trafficlights in the turn and you have to give way for a tram and bus when the speedlimit is under 60 km/hr so it was the cardrivers fault. It just happened when I drove by, I could hear the impact from approximately 300m. Glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> One hantverkare has been here today. Unfortunatly the rörmokare has a problem so they will install everything next week. [emoji19] But I am so happy with the new look in the bathroom




So glad the work is proceeding. There will be a reward in the end...it's a big change if the bathroom is about 30 yrs old. So many nice tiles and showers. The led industry has really developed. There is a lot of variety of bathroom accessories, for every possible taste. I tend to choose modern both in kitchen and bathroom, even though I like antiques. Bathrooms are heavens of luxury[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

The H shawl arrived today but the horses were not pretty and the design was too busy, so Fedex will pick up my return package tomorrow. Glad I saw the shawl, because it's a classic. Mum will get a luxury pedicure instead for her bday at Scholl.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I don't think anyone got hurt. The trams cannot stop quickly, especially downhill. There are no trafficlights in the turn and you have to give way for a tram and bus when the speedlimit is under 60 km/hr so it was the cardrivers fault. It just happened when I drove by, I could hear the impact from approximately 300m. Glad nobody was hurt.



Great that noone got hurt.
I hope the care driver will learn from this experience.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> One hantverkare has been here today. Unfortunatly the rörmokare has a problem so they will install everything next week. [emoji19] But I am so happy with the new look in the bathroom



Great that you are pleased with the new bathroom.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]gray rainy day here...


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> One hantverkare has been here today. Unfortunatly the rörmokare has a problem so they will install everything next week. [emoji19] But I am so happy with the new look in the bathroom




It's so nice to renovate bathrooms (when it's finished) it makes such a difference 
Hope everything goes according to plan with the plumber.


----------



## Malin

Morning (?) 
I have my mother in law here now helping me with the children and keeping me company since my husband is out traveling in work.
I'm pregnant (due in the end of march) and have foglossning so trying to stay as still as I can.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin, that's nice with the help when you needs it.


----------



## Nahreen

Malin said:


> Evening!
> That coat was quite the find, congratulations!




Thank you Malin.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning (?)
> I have my mother in law here now helping me with the children and keeping me company since my husband is out traveling in work.
> I'm pregnant (due in the end of march) and have foglossning so trying to stay as still as I can.




Hope you can take it easy Malin during these last weeks.


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Morning (?)
> I have my mother in law here now helping me with the children and keeping me company since my husband is out traveling in work.
> I'm pregnant (due in the end of march) and have foglossning so trying to stay as still as I can.



Congrats to the new baby!
I hope you can have some rest.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Hope you can take it easy Malin during these last weeks.






Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats to the new baby!
> 
> I hope you can have some rest.




Thanks!


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

A visitor :


----------



## Elliespurse

^Boys


----------



## Serva1

So funny kitties [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Katla had a check up at the vet today and she is getting better, I also brought my old male along since he has not been himself for a couple of weeks and unfortunatly he has developed kidneyfailure. [emoji22] We will give him medicine but I am not very hopefull.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> Katla had a check up at the vet today and she is getting better, I also brought my old male along since he has not been himself for a couple of weeks and unfortunatly he has developed kidneyfailure. [emoji22] We will give him medicine but I am not very hopefull.





Great Katla feeling better. 
I hope your old friend will get better.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Great that Katia is doing better. Kidneyfailure is serious, hope medicine will work for your old gentleman [emoji170]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> Katla had a check up at the vet today and she is getting better, I also brought my old male along since he has not been himself for a couple of weeks and unfortunatly he has developed kidneyfailure. [emoji22] We will give him medicine but I am not very hopefull.




Glad she is better.
Oh, I lost a cat due to kidneyfailure in 2010, I still miss her every day 
Then I met my husband and he is unfortunately allergic.
Here is a picture of her, she is always in my heart.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aw


----------



## Serva1

Those blue eyes are amazing, she looks very egyptian and regal [emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

My DBF had a health check today. He doesn't like to visit a doc so I bought him a piece of his favourite cake as a reward. Anything to make my BF happy [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice


----------



## Malin

She was the best. [emoji177]


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> My DBF had a health check today. He doesn't like to visit a doc so I bought him a piece of his favourite cake as a reward. Anything to make my BF happy [emoji1]




That was a smart strategy!


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> Great Katla feeling better.
> 
> I hope your old friend will get better.







Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Great that Katia is doing better. Kidneyfailure is serious, hope medicine will work for your old gentleman [emoji170]







Malin said:


> Glad she is better.
> Oh, I lost a cat due to kidneyfailure in 2010, I still miss her every day
> Then I met my husband and he is unfortunately allergic.
> Here is a picture of her, she is always in my heart.
> View attachment 3284187




Thank you! Kidneydisease is so awful. I hope that Alfons will feel a little better with the medicine. 

Malin - that is a beautiful siamese. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> My DBF had a health check today. He doesn't like to visit a doc so I bought him a piece of his favourite cake as a reward. Anything to make my BF happy [emoji1]




That's nice!

I bought myself a "krya på mig själv" gift since nobody else did last week. [emoji23]


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Thank you! Kidneydisease is so awful. I hope that Alfons will feel a little better with the medicine.
> 
> Malin - that is a beautiful siamese. [emoji173]&#65039;




I'm holding my thumbs for Alfons.

She was, on the inside as well, had a big personality


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Glad she is better.
> Oh, I lost a cat due to kidneyfailure in 2010, I still miss her every day
> Then I met my husband and he is unfortunately allergic.
> Here is a picture of her, she is always in my heart.
> View attachment 3284187



Very lovely! She was stunning! 
Have you tried to meet some siberian cats at a "test home" ?

Many people with cat allergy has no problems with Siberian cats.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely! She was stunning!
> 
> Have you tried to meet some siberian cats at a "test home" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Many people with cat allergy has no problems with Siberian cats.




I have heard the same about rex and sphynx cats. We haven't tried but it might be an idea to do that.

On the other hand Poodles are supposed to be allergy friendly dogs but he gets really sick when he meets one. 
(I'm not interested in getting a dog but a cat of some sort would be nice, even thou I mostly want a siamese)

I will read up a little on siberian cats


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> I have heard the same about rex and sphynx cats. We haven't tried but it might be an idea to do that.
> 
> On the other hand Poodles are supposed to be allergy friendly dogs but he gets really sick when he meets one.
> (I'm not interested in getting a dog but a cat of some sort would be nice, even thou I mostly want a siamese)
> 
> I will read up a little on siberian cats



Yes , there are other hypoallergenic breeds , but I am not sure there are test homes in Sweden for them.


There are test homes for Siberian Cats.

http://www.sibiriskkatt.se/allergi-testhem/allergitest/


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes , there are other hypoallergenic breeds , but I am not sure there are test homes in Sweden /




I have a friend that lives close to Uppsala and she welcomes people who wants to meet Cornish Rex and La Perm and see if they tolerate these breeds. These breeds are more close to siames in look and temprament than Siberian. 

Ragdoll is sometimes said to be hypoallergenic but they are not.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning.

Packing for an Åre trip...


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes , there are other hypoallergenic breeds , but I am not sure there are test homes in Sweden for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are test homes for Siberian Cats.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sibiriskkatt.se/allergi-testhem/allergitest/




Thank you! I'll look into this.


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> I have a friend that lives close to Uppsala and she welcomes people who wants to meet Cornish Rex and La Perm and see if they tolerate these breeds. These breeds are more close to siames in look and temprament than Siberian.
> 
> Ragdoll is sometimes said to be hypoallergenic but they are not.




That's interesting! Does he/she have a web-page?


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Packing for an Åre trip...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285141




Adorable


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> That's interesting! Does he/she have a web-page?




Yes, she has www.blåkatten.se


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji1]




I thought dogs were the man's best friend but after seeing all kinds of pics etc. I start to think a cat is a (wo)man's best friend [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes I got a year old cat around 1985, he moved to my parents house three years later. Much more room and he could go out through his "door". He passed away ten years ago (kidneys)


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Thank you! I'll look into this.



Or you can meet my kitties.


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Yes, she has www.blåkatten.se




Thank you!


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> I thought dogs were the man's best friend but after seeing all kinds of pics etc. I start to think a cat is a (wo)man's best friend [emoji1]




That is absolutely true!


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes I got a year old cat around 1985, he moved to my parents house three years later. Much more room and he could go out through his "door". He passed away ten years ago (kidneys)




Kidneys seems to be hitting hard 
But he got to live a long life, 20 years?


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Or you can meet my kitties.




I always love to meet kitties


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> I always love to meet kitties


----------



## Malin

So, I've been to a new hairdresser.
Walked in there with long brown hair and told them I wanted a real change (might have something to do with the pregnancy ) and gave them free hands (the freedom of being on parental leave )
Anyway I walked out of there 4 hours later with a long page, red hair and highlights in another red hue.
This takes some getting used too.....and a new wardrobe....and new makeup.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 

Malin - That's fun with the new hair style  Yes our cat (named Stig) was around 22 years old..


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Morning
> 
> Malin - That's fun with the new hair style  Yes our cat (named Stig) was around 22 years old..




I bought a greenish/petrol top today too fit my new hair colour, was tempted to buy a lot more in strong colours but with just a month left of my pregnancy I decided against it 

Well Stig had a long happy life at least 
But it still is hard when they leave us.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great choice! I got green eye shadow to match my cold red hair color a while back


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> ^Great choice! I got green eye shadow to match my cold red hair color a while back




Good tip!
Green eyeshadow bought


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Dinner is in the oven, can't wait to taste. Greekspiced chicken with oven potatoes and tzatziki.


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> So, I've been to a new hairdresser.
> Walked in there with long brown hair and told them I wanted a real change (might have something to do with the pregnancy ) and gave them free hands (the freedom of being on parental leave )
> Anyway I walked out of there 4 hours later with a long page, red hair and highlights in another red hue.
> This takes some getting used too.....and a new wardrobe....and new makeup.




That's really brave! 

I hate going to the hairdresser so when I finally did cut my hair in november it was so long that they kept the hair to make wigs for cancerpatients.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> So, I've been to a new hairdresser.
> Walked in there with long brown hair and told them I wanted a real change (might have something to do with the pregnancy ) and gave them free hands (the freedom of being on parental leave )
> Anyway I walked out of there 4 hours later with a long page, red hair and highlights in another red hue.
> This takes some getting used too.....and a new wardrobe....and new makeup.







Elliespurse said:


> ^Great choice! I got green eye shadow to match my cold red hair color a while back







Elendil said:


> That's really brave!
> 
> I hate going to the hairdresser so when I finally did cut my hair in november it was so long that they kept the hair to make wigs for cancerpatients.




Came just home from the bday party. It was fun and I enjoyed driving the car fast on the highway for 30 mins in sunshine&sunnies and later in darkness listening to good music.

My contribution to the above...Haven't done any colour for about 15 yrs but I told my hairdresser that next time when she has time, I want to become a redhead. Why? Because of my work. Need a little attitude and red works for me. 


Current look is blondish but I'm so ready for long red hair and slightly darker eyebrows&makeup. I have green eyes and my wardrobe also goes well with red. I haven't chosen the shade but trust my hairdresser (instructor for Wella and very booked, might take months to get an appointment but she will email me when D-day arrives).


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> That's really brave!
> 
> I hate going to the hairdresser so when I finally did cut my hair in november it was so long that they kept the hair to make wigs for cancerpatients.




Thanks 

Haha, it was some time overdue here as well.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Came just home from the bday party. It was fun and I enjoyed driving the car fast on the highway for 30 mins in sunshine&sunnies and later in darkness listening to good music.
> 
> My contribution to the above...Haven't done any colour for about 15 yrs but I told my hairdresser that next time when she has time, I want to become a redhead. Why? Because of my work. Need a little attitude and red works for me.
> View attachment 3286622
> 
> Current look is blondish but I'm so ready for long red hair and slightly darker eyebrows&makeup. I have green eyes and my wardrobe also goes well with red. I haven't chosen the shade but trust my hairdresser (instructor for Wella and very booked, might take months to get an appointment but she will email me when D-day arrives).




Sounds like you had a good time! 
My eyes are brown/green and I was just thinking that maybe I should try coloured lenses to make them more green now, not sure I have the courage to put something in my eyes thou. (Nothing wrong with my eyesight so this would be just to try something different).
It's fun to try new looks


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> Sounds like you had a good time!
> My eyes are brown/green and I was just thinking that maybe I should try coloured lenses to make them more green now, not sure I have the courage to put something in my eyes thou. (Nothing wrong with my eyesight so this would be just to try something different).
> It's fun to try new looks




If you decide to get contact lenses, make sure that you buy them at an optiker, I have seen to many keratitis of poor fitted lenses.


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> If you decide to get contact lenses, make sure that you buy them at an optiker, I have seen to many keratitis of poor fitted lenses.




I had too google that, ick, could lead to loss of an eye (I guess that it's not so common that it goes that far).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Morning




Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] lazy Sunday mornings are the best! Have to do some paperwork later but now I just enjoy the sunshine [emoji41]


----------



## Blueberry12

In Åre at least.







Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BlueB, I was wondering if you were heading to Åre this year  Nice pic!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
BlueB you have captured a lovely moment in blue [emoji170] Hope you have fun in Åre!


----------



## Blueberry12

Dinner at Copparhill :

Spiced and seared duck breast with blackened coppa, black pasta, egg 63 crème with truffle and parmesan


----------



## Nahreen

I like duck.


----------



## Serva1

Duck is delicious [emoji12]


----------



## Elliespurse

^That duck


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> In Åre at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287464
> 
> 
> Evening!




Have a nice week in Åre!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Have a nice week in Åre!



Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

I like duck too. 
I think I'll have reindeer tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Busy days ahead. Hope everyone has a good week


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Breakfast :















Now I am at the Gym.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Dinner at Copparhill :
> 
> Spiced and seared duck breast with blackened coppa, black pasta, egg 63 crème with truffle and parmesan
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287608







Blueberry12 said:


> Breakfast :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288238
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288240
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am at the Gym.




That duck looked really nice! 
Nothing wrong with breakfast either......


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Love a croissant breakfast [emoji177]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Hope you have a nice working day!


----------



## Serva1

Having carrot cake at my local neighbourhood café. They have enormous "örfil" ( kanelbulle in Swe)


----------



## Serva1

This is örfil


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks large but nice. Nice bag pics too.


----------



## Serva1

I love being surrounded by Swedish speaking Finns at our local café. They bake everything here and have their own coffeyblend. It's not so
Posh but they are famous for their "örfil". Café Succes has another cafe called Café Esplanade at the heart of Helsinki. It's more posh but the same products.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^It looks large but nice. Nice bag pics too.




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] a bit blurry pics but you get the idea. I had to escape the office and have a little sunshine. Next meeting in 20 mins so have to hurry...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3289298
> 
> Having carrot cake at my local neighbourhood café. They have enormous "örfil" ( kanelbulle in Swe)




Looks yummy!


----------



## Blueberry12

I had cod and a brownie with nuts for lunch,
Very nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3289298
> 
> Having carrot cake at my local neighbourhood café. They have enormous "örfil" ( kanelbulle in Swe)




Lovely bag and carrotcake, they match


----------



## Malin

Evening! Been sick for 2 days so now I'm getting really hungry when I see all the pics of buns and food.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin, I hope you'll get better soon.


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Malin, I hope you'll get better soon.




Thank you! *cough* *sneeze*


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> Evening! Been sick for 2 days so now I'm getting really hungry when I see all the pics of buns and food.




Get well soon!


----------



## Elendil

I did my first day at work today, I will work halftime for a while before I return at fulltime. [emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's great!




Thanx [emoji4]


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Working around the clock, but I manage. After a couple of weeks not so hectic anumore. 
Congrats Elendil, must feel good to be back at work.  Hope you are feeling better Malin. I had a very persistent flu and it slowed me down for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Serva1

This time of year I always start to crave for a croc bag, thinking it will be my last one and that I need no other bags in my lifetime. Then I start thinking would it be nicer to just have more money on my bankaccount? The thought of a beautiful exotic bag keeps me going at work, especially this time of year when it's hectic. When I get to the store the Scandinavian? modesty makes me rethink, should I really spend so much money on a handbag...and then I buy something less expensive.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  croc is nice to plan for, sometime in the future


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  croc is nice to plan for, sometime in the future




I have python, ostrich and fur ( astrakan) in my bag collection but no croc or lizzard. Perhaps I will upgrade to croc or lizzard this year.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely BlueB, hope you are having fun at Åre. Looks great [emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] had 2 croissants for breakfast with my basic latte. BlueBs pic made me crave for those croissants... Hope everyone has a happy Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes happy Friday!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji1] 
My DBF has his bday next week, so I bought him a pair of summer Tod's. He likes his loafers...


----------



## Serva1

Feeling a little pink today [emoji177] Ferragamo ostrich Sofia with matching cashmere silk polo and navy JBrand pants.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I always loved the Ferragamo Sofia, it looks great! 

The Tod's are nice too!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Got another article accepted for publication today. I had one last week as well. So a good start on the new year. Some years I have none. 

Hope you are all having a nice Friday.

BlueB enjoy your stay in Åre. 
Serva you look good in that outfit.


----------



## Nahreen

DH also has birthday next week on the 7th of March. I bought him a bottle of Single Malt whiskey that I know he has not tasted yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on the articles Nahreen!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291076




Lovely with all the snow, here in Sthlm it's been grey and rainy all day.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie[emoji1]
> My DBF has his bday next week, so I bought him a pair of summer Tod's. He likes his loafers...
> View attachment 3292025




That's a lovely shade of blue!


----------



## Malin

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. Got another article accepted for publication today. I had one last week as well. So a good start on the new year. Some years I have none.
> 
> Hope you are all having a nice Friday.
> 
> BlueB enjoy your stay in Åre.
> Serva you look good in that outfit.




Congratulations!


----------



## Blueberry12

On my way to :

http://www.buustamonsfjallgard.se/en/restaurang/

Sounds fun!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3292101
> 
> Feeling a little pink today [emoji177] Ferragamo ostrich Sofia with matching cashmere silk polo and navy JBrand pants.



Lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. Got another article accepted for publication today. I had one last week as well. So a good start on the new year. Some years I have none.
> 
> Hope you are all having a nice Friday.
> 
> BlueB enjoy your stay in Åre.
> Serva you look good in that outfit.



Congrats!


Thanx. Åre is very nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Lovely BlueB, hope you are having fun at Åre. Looks great [emoji170]



I do. Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie[emoji1]
> My DBF has his bday next week, so I bought him a pair of summer Tod's. He likes his loafers...
> View attachment 3292025



Great gift. Nice Blue.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. Got another article accepted for publication today. I had one last week as well. So a good start on the new year. Some years I have none.
> 
> Hope you are all having a nice Friday.
> 
> BlueB enjoy your stay in Åre.
> Serva you look good in that outfit.




Congrats Nahreen!!!
Had a pink day today [emoji1] cannot wear pink when my hair is read so have to enjoy it now


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> DH also has birthday next week on the 7th of March. I bought him a bottle of Single Malt whiskey that I know he has not tasted yet.




My DBF has on 9th, how funny that they are so close [emoji1] Special whisky sounds like s omething every guy would like.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> On my way to :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.buustamonsfjallgard.se/en/restaurang/
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fun!




I would love to dine there, but even if DBF suggested we go to Lapland for a couple of days last week, I cannot due to work. Green with envy [emoji172]


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for the nice comments of the shoes. I love Tod's when I drive the car long distances and in summer. Tecently DBF has found the brand too so I'm building up a collection for him. I jave bought several pairs on sale at NK. Here we only have one store with limited selection and seldom on discount.


----------



## Elendil

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. Got another article accepted for publication today. I had one last week as well. So a good start on the new year. Some years I have none. .




That's great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I would love to dine there, but even if DBF suggested we go to Lapland for a couple of days last week, I cannot due to work. Green with envy [emoji172]




It's really lovely here.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some more pix :


----------



## Malin

Now I'm hungry! 
That looks very nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

The best part :


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> The best part :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292610




Looks delicious. 
I love a good desert


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin 

Nice pics BlueB!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Malin&Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Looks really cozy BlueB and food was probably delicious. They have a French theme at Stockmann ( our NK) and as a small comfort I found some delicious French cookies...


----------



## Serva1

I like the Italian and French theme weeks the best. They always carry specialities I cannot normally get.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  that's nice with the French weekend cookies.


----------



## Malin

This is a bad thread when one is pregnant. 
Need cookies now!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Looks delicious.
> I love a good desert



Me too!


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Morning!
> 
> View attachment 3293007




Beautiful!
Here in Sthlm it's grey, grey, grey...


----------



## Serva1

So pretty BlueB[emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> This is a bad thread when one is pregnant.
> Need cookies now!




I now the feeling...(not pregnant though). BlueBs breakfast pics made me crave for croissants and I found a new brand (frozen) at Stockmanns. They have it now during the French weeks and naturally I had to buy 4 packages.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. So much good food pictures posted. It makes me hungry. We will have chicken fajitas tonight. I will go to the interior decorator store tomorrow. I still have a lot of fabric left from last year when they made cushions for my sofas. So I decided to make some more.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, yes good food  we had a family lunch at a castle today,

first dish - skaldjurstoast topped with sikrom
main - grilled calfentrecôté with rödvinsås, vispat smör, and rostad potatis
dessert - créme brûlée served with jordgubbssorbet


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Evening, yes good food  we had a family lunch at a castle today,
> 
> first dish - skaldjurstoast topped with sikrom
> main - grilled calfentrecôté with rödvinsås, vispat smör, and rostad potatis
> dessert - créme brûlée served with jordgubbssorbet




You are making me hungry Ellie.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> I now the feeling...(not pregnant though). BlueBs breakfast pics made me crave for croissants and I found a new brand (frozen) at Stockmanns. They have it now during the French weeks and naturally I had to buy 4 packages.
> View attachment 3293167




Ohhh, croissants!
*looking at my watch* darn, the store is closed.


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Evening, yes good food  we had a family lunch at a castle today,
> 
> first dish - skaldjurstoast topped with sikrom
> main - grilled calfentrecôté with rödvinsås, vispat smör, and rostad potatis
> dessert - créme brûlée served with jordgubbssorbet




Nice lunch 
We also had entrecôté today, but for dinner at home with a potato gratin with västerbottensost. 
No créme brûlée thou


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
I was a cookiemonster yesterday but today back to normal ( salad with chevre). I cannot eat treats all the time, which is good, because then I don't gain weight.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Morning 

It seems it's going to snow a little in Sthlm today, I hope it get's to stay. I'm not a fan of the greyish rainy weather that's been going on so would be nice with a thin snowlayer.....or spring


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin  a little snow makes it brighter outside.


----------



## Blueberry12

Now I am waiting for the train back to Stockholm and having lunch.


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

I'm off to the gym for some exercise, then I am going to prepare a lecture for the university next week. It is hard to prepare a lecture when I don't know what they want me to include or which level they want. [emoji57]


----------



## Blueberry12

Sitting in the dog part of the train. 
Here is my neigbour:


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aw


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Sitting in the dog part of the train.
> Here is my neigbour:
> 
> View attachment 3294105




Cute


----------



## Nahreen

Your neighbour is so sweet BlueB.


----------



## Nahreen

Elendil said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> I'm off to the gym for some exercise, then I am going to prepare a lecture for the university next week. It is hard to prepare a lecture when I don't know what they want me to include or which level they want. [emoji57]




Good luck with the preparations. What do you work with? I work at a University Hospital and regularly lecture. Next week is a course for PhD students and I will do a lecture.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elendil

Nahreen said:


> Good luck with the preparations. What do you work with? I work at a University Hospital and regularly lecture. Next week is a course for PhD students and I will do a lecture.




I'm an eyedoctor and I'm going to teach optiker in their masterprogram. I usually teach at the optikerprogram but this is the master and it is the first time they have this course so no one knows what they want which is a little bit confusing and there is nothing about my area in the courseplan.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Your neighbour is so sweet BlueB.




Her name is Totoro.


----------



## Blueberry12

At home at least after 8 hours on the train.

Good night!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] very greyish here today, but I don't mind since I'm working long hrs. 

Elendil, wish you luck with the lecture. I need to go to optiker to get my first pair of reading glasses. I went through laser operation some years ago and now it doesn't work so well anymore. Hope I don't damage my eyes by being lazy ( taking time) and postponing my visit. 2 yrs ago my optiker said I can still do without glasses but that I should't wait too long...I just find it difficult to book a time to my favourite optiker. Also thinking about visiting an eyedoctor first for a complete check.

BlueB hope you had a great vacation. Missing your boys, hope they have been good while you were gone or were they travelling with you? You had a cute neigbour in the train[emoji173]&#65039;

Malin, I'm also longing for Spring and clean streets. It's going to take a while though...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning




Morning Ellie, hope you have a good working week [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, right now I'm preparing docs for our skyddskommitté meeting Wednesday (handlingsplanerna, new issues since last time, the agenda etc)  everyone needs to see these docs before the meeting (it's the law here).


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> If you decide to get contact lenses, make sure that you buy them at an optiker, I have seen to many keratitis of poor fitted lenses.




I went to an optiker yesterday to talk about eye exam and fitting green coloured lenses without strength.
She looked at me like I was crazy, hehe.
And she could not recommend lenses for cosmetic purposes at all.

Ah well I just thought it would be fun to change eye colour sometimes (not every day) but if it's that bad for the eyes I guess I scratch that plan.


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> I went to an optiker yesterday to talk about eye exam and fitting green coloured lenses without strength.
> She looked at me like I was crazy, hehe.
> And she could not recommend lenses for cosmetic purposes at all.
> 
> Ah well I just thought it would be fun to change eye colour sometimes (not every day) but if it's that bad for the eyes I guess I scratch that plan.




That sounds like a wise optiker.


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> That sounds like a wise optiker.




Probably so 
Had no idea that lenses could be that bad, thought that if one went to a optiker and had them tried out it would be fine.

Baaah, I'll start googling green bags instead


----------



## Elliespurse

My PS1 Pouch


----------



## Malin

Ohoo, before I had time to google, that was fast! 
Do you like the PS1?
That's it I need a green bag!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes the PS1 is a favorite, I got the green Pouch at MrsH Stockholm in 2011 so my collection is a few years now.


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes the PS1 is a favorite, I got the green Pouch at MrsH Stockholm in 2011 so my collection is a few years now.




I saw that they have a green one in now, but in suede and with fringes and silver hw.
Nice shade but I'm not into the fringes and silver hw. My wallet sighs with relief


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening.
I've found this Karl Lagerfeld H & M dress on Tradera.


Very lovely.
I missed it out when it was sold at H & M.

I am normally not a fan of H & M + designer pieces , but I like this one.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> My PS1 Pouch




Very cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1] very greyish here today, but I don't mind since I'm working long hrs.
> 
> Elendil, wish you luck with the lecture. I need to go to optiker to get my first pair of reading glasses. I went through laser operation some years ago and now it doesn't work so well anymore. Hope I don't damage my eyes by being lazy ( taking time) and postponing my visit. 2 yrs ago my optiker said I can still do without glasses but that I should't wait too long...I just find it difficult to book a time to my favourite optiker. Also thinking about visiting an eyedoctor first for a complete check.
> 
> BlueB hope you had a great vacation. Missing your boys, hope they have been good while you were gone or were they travelling with you? You had a cute neigbour in the train[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Malin, I'm also longing for Spring and clean streets. It's going to take a while though...




The cats are fine, they were visiting friends.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, right now I'm preparing docs for our skyddskommitté meeting Wednesday (handlingsplanerna, new issues since last time, the agenda etc)  everyone needs to see these docs before the meeting (it's the law here).




Sounds like very precise work. I have to prep material for boardmeetings and it's pretty formal too. 



Blueberry12 said:


> Evening.
> I've found this Karl Lagerfeld H & M dress on Tradera.
> 
> 
> Very lovely.
> I missed it out when it was sold at H & M.
> 
> I am normally not a fan of H & M + designer pieces , but I like this one.
> 
> View attachment 3295311




The dress looks gorgeous BlueB. Classic black dress with a touch of fairy princess.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> The cats are fine, they were visiting friends.




A nice change for the boys, new areas to explore [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> The dress looks gorgeous BlueB. Classic black dress with a touch of fairy princess.



Yes , it's very cute.
I have a "  real " KL dress already , but this is great dress.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> A nice change for the boys, new areas to explore [emoji1]



Indeed.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening.
> I've found this Karl Lagerfeld H & M dress on Tradera.
> 
> 
> Very lovely.
> I missed it out when it was sold at H & M.
> 
> I am normally not a fan of H & M + designer pieces , but I like this one.
> 
> View attachment 3295311




That one is lovely! 
I liked this dress from the Viktor & Rolf collaboration too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> That one is lovely!
> I liked this dress from the Viktor & Rolf collaboration too.
> View attachment 3295332



That's also pretty.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening.
> I've found this Karl Lagerfeld H & M dress on Tradera.
> 
> 
> Very lovely.
> I missed it out when it was sold at H & M.
> 
> I am normally not a fan of H & M + designer pieces , but I like this one.
> 
> View attachment 3295311




That's a nice dress!


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Waiting for my hantverkare to arrive. It has been three weeks since the start of the bathroom renovation so I really hope that this is the last day.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Hope they.finish the bathroom, Elendil. Soon you will enjoy your upgraded oasis [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> That's a nice dress!


----------



## Elliespurse

^The tiger is back!  Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> That one is lovely!
> I liked this dress from the Viktor & Rolf collaboration too.
> View attachment 3295332




Do you have it?

I've just seen an other cute V & R dress on Tradera.

Size 40.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Do you have it?
> 
> I've just seen an other cute V & R dress on Tradera.
> 
> Size 40.




I used to have it 
But alas my siamese cat took a liking too it as well, need I say more? 
Really a shame it was very nicely done and had this great fall when on.
The KL one you posted I sadly missed when it was sold.

I think the Lagerfeld and V&R were probably the best collaborations they made. Maybe I missed checking a few of them out online thou.

I absolutely love dresses but I haven't bought any nice ones in the last years as this is my 3rd pregnancy since 2011.
So lots of pendling sizewise. 
Another irritating thing is shoes, my feet has permanently gone from size 37 to 39 due to the pregnancys, just imagine what that will do to your shoe collection  *cries*

I have come to realize that bags are the safest shopping-option


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> I used to have it
> But alas my siamese cat took a liking too it as well, need I say more?
> Really a shame it was very nicely done and had this great fall when on.
> The KL one you posted I sadly missed when it was sold.
> 
> I think the Lagerfeld and V&R were probably the best collaborations they made. Maybe I missed checking a few of them out online thou.
> 
> I absolutely love dresses but I haven't bought any nice ones in the last years as this is my 3rd pregnancy since 2011.
> So lots of pendling sizewise.
> Another irritating thing is shoes, my feet has permanently gone from size 37 to 39 due to the pregnancys, just imagine what that will do to your shoe collection  *cries*
> 
> I have come to realize that bags are the safest shopping-option



They pop up on Tradera quite often , and usually sell for pretty low prices.


These are cute for example:  


http://www.tradera.com/item/301743/252738301/svart-klanning-stl-40-viktor-rolf-for-h-m


http://www.tradera.com/item/301742/253142608/superfin-klanning-karl-lagerfeld-for-h-m-100-siden-ny


----------



## Malin

http://www.tradera.com/item/301742/253142608/superfin-klanning-karl-lagerfeld-for-h-m-100-siden-ny

I actually used to have that KL HM dress too, must be packed down in the basement, hmm.
But I used to have size 36 back in those days, don't think I'll ever get into that anymore.


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> http://www.tradera.com/item/301742/253142608/superfin-klanning-karl-lagerfeld-for-h-m-100-siden-ny
> 
> I actually used to have that KL HM dress too, must be packed down in the basement, hmm.
> But I used to have size 36 back in those days, don't think I'll ever get into that anymore.



It's cute if one has the right figure for it.
I have a hourglass shaped body so dresses with no visible waist are not flattering on me.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> It's cute if one has the right figure for it.
> 
> I have a hourglass shaped body so dresses with no visible waist are not flattering on me.




That's also a good point!
When this was released I was very thin and flat.
But nowadays I also have the hourglass shaped body. (When I'm not pregnant that is )


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> That's also a good point!
> When this was released I was very thin and flat.
> But nowadays I also have the hourglass shaped body. (When I'm not pregnant that is )






I am still quite thin , size 34 ,  so it's even harder to buy dresses.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> I am still quite thin , size 34 ,  so it's even harder to buy dresses.




Right now I'm more like whale-form then hourglass 
I like empire waist dresses, makes you taller, but there doesn't seem to be much of that right now.

Oh, I would think that would be a great size to have when it comes to shopping but my memory might be clouded as it's been a few years


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3296120
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296121




That is cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Right now I'm more like whale-form then hourglass
> I like empire waist dresses, makes you taller, but there doesn't seem to be much of that right now.
> 
> Oh, I would think that would be a great size to have when it comes to shopping but my memory might be clouded as it's been a few years



It's great when it's sale , the smallest/biggest sizes are usually left at end of sale.

But the upper part of many dresses are too tight.


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3296120
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296121




Cute little family!


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Hope they.finish the bathroom, Elendil. Soon you will enjoy your upgraded oasis [emoji1]




Well it is only two m2, but it took three weeks. [emoji23]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> It's great when it's sale , the smallest/biggest sizes are usually left at end of sale.
> 
> 
> 
> But the upper part of many dresses are too tight.




That was what I thought of, before I got pregnant last year I was down to a 38, nothing left on the sales....
I see, that can be a problem no matter what size one has


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Evening




Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> That was what I thought of, before I got pregnant last year I was down to a 38, nothing left on the sales....
> I see, that can be a problem no matter what size one has



Yes.
I've got plenty of great items at 70 % off or for even less.

Size 34 / XS does not sell so well.

But of course you need to get the oufits custom made to make them fit perfectly.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, they looks a bit lazy in the pic above


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Malin

Morning 
Sun is shining, no clouds, everything is NOT grey!
Maybe there is hope for spring at last?


----------



## Elliespurse

I hope so too


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Morning, they looks a bit lazy in the pic above



They are very lazy!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening 
Today I got notice in the post for my cesarean, so it seems the baby will arrive on the 24th of march if nothing changes.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Evening
> Today I got notice in the post for my cesarean, so it seems the baby will arrive on the 24th of march if nothing changes.




I hope everything goes well with the new baby. You are probably already prepared for the arrival of the new familymember [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji1]
Busy day today, but looking forward spending a day with my little niece tomorrow. Driving to visit her directly after my morning boardmeeting and taking a bag of French delicacies from Stockmann. My niece loves Paris and good food, just like her auntie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  That's really nice plans for tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Evening
> Today I got notice in the post for my cesarean, so it seems the baby will arrive on the 24th of march if nothing changes.




Sounds exciting!


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> I hope everything goes well with the new baby. You are probably already prepared for the arrival of the new familymember [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! Starting to get a little nervous actually.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji1]
> Busy day today, but looking forward spending a day with my little niece tomorrow. Driving to visit her directly after my morning boardmeeting and taking a bag of French delicacies from Stockmann. My niece loves Paris and good food, just like her auntie [emoji1]




Sounds like you will have a lovely day!


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds exciting!




Yes and just a little scary!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji1]
> Busy day today, but looking forward spending a day with my little niece tomorrow. Driving to visit her directly after my morning boardmeeting and taking a bag of French delicacies from Stockmann. My niece loves Paris and good food, just like her auntie [emoji1]



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil  it's nice weather here today


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning  a favorite place in the sun.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298809




Awww, how cozy!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Watching Spectre on Apple TV.




I love Bond movies.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Lovely sunshine here today! Had a great time yesterday, went to a birthday party in the evening. They had booked an entire restaurant. Wore my new Kelly belt for the first time. Sorry for the blurry pic...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  it looks like we got our  yesterday. Nice H belt!


----------



## Serva1

BlueB, I enjoy Bond movies too[emoji173]&#65039; Always love your cat picks.

Hope everyone has a good weekend. I'm working but that's ok. I like being busy in autumn-spring so that I can enjoy a lazy summer at the countryhouse. Besides, going to Paris in spring for shopping and rewarding myself for my hard work. Need to go to NK soon to get more of my favourite Earl Grey blend...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  it looks like we got our  yesterday. Nice H belt!




Morning Ellie [emoji1]
No sun here yesterday , or just for a brief moment. Thank you, love the belt. Now I just need a black H bag, preferably the classic Kelly in black box leather with gold hardware....but that is really difficult to find unless I go vintage and buying online is so risky. I might visit a vintage store in Paris if I get desperate. Marketplaza here on tPF might also be a possibility, but I try to get a new one first.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Lovely sunshine here today! Had a great time yesterday, went to a birthday party in the evening. They had booked an entire restaurant. Wore my new Kelly belt for the first time. Sorry for the blurry pic...
> View attachment 3299594




Morning 
Nice belt and outfit!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning
> Nice belt and outfit!




Thank you Malin [emoji1] Hope you are feeling good. It must be a huge experience to be pregnant and mother. Hope you get all the support you need. You are probably on " mother mode" already [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

I visited my niece at the " förskolan" yesterday and took the initiative to sponsor the kids on a fieldtrip. They have limited resources at school and do such a great job with the kids. The kids performed ( singing, dancing, music and a little theater). 

Finland is a bilingual country and Swedish speaking units are smaller, getting smaller all the time. They might arrange a fieldtrip to the Zoo or something else in spring. The head teacher will email when they have decided what to do.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a really nice initiative!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Had a really busy week which included work evening activities. Looking forward to my trip to Stockholm after Easter. Have booked a hotel night. Will probably also need to go to Lund the week after to start a new study.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, the STH trip is nice to look forward to.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Malin [emoji1] Hope you are feeling good. It must be a huge experience to be pregnant and mother. Hope you get all the support you need. You are probably on " mother mode" already [emoji1]




Thank you! 
Lots of things to do here 
Have been sorting baby clothes today and packed a bag for the hospitalvisit, best be ready just in case.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> I visited my niece at the " förskolan" yesterday and took the initiative to sponsor the kids on a fieldtrip. They have limited resources at school and do such a great job with the kids. The kids performed ( singing, dancing, music and a little theater).
> 
> Finland is a bilingual country and Swedish speaking units are smaller, getting smaller all the time. They might arrange a fieldtrip to the Zoo or something else in spring. The head teacher will email when they have decided what to do.




That's very kind of you!


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> I visited my niece at the " förskolan" yesterday and took the initiative to sponsor the kids on a fieldtrip. They have limited resources at school and do such a great job with the kids. The kids performed ( singing, dancing, music and a little theater).
> 
> Finland is a bilingual country and Swedish speaking units are smaller, getting smaller all the time. They might arrange a fieldtrip to the Zoo or something else in spring. The head teacher will email when they have decided what to do.




That's nice! [emoji4]


----------



## Elendil

My friend and I made mozzarella today, so fun and it didn't take so much time.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> My friend and I made mozzarella today, so fun and it didn't take so much time.
> 
> View attachment 3300120




That's amazing!!Never made mozzarella myself. Must taste divine when still a bit warm and freshly cut[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] dressing nice today for an important meeting.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Good luck at the meeting.


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Lovely sunshine here today! Had a great time yesterday, went to a birthday party in the evening. They had booked an entire restaurant. Wore my new Kelly belt for the first time. Sorry for the blurry pic...
> View attachment 3299594




Very pretty!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning  he looks big in the pic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

I had to call the vet today and book a appointment for Alfons on Thursday. He will probably have to be put to sleep. [emoji22]


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> I had to call the vet today and book a appointment for Alfons on Thursday. He will probably have to be put to sleep. [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3301881




Oh no! 
I'm so sorry!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> I had to call the vet today and book a appointment for Alfons on Thursday. He will probably have to be put to sleep. [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3301881



How sad. Poor Alfons. ;(


----------



## Elliespurse

It's very sad..


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> I had to call the vet today and book a appointment for Alfons on Thursday. He will probably have to be put to sleep. [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3301881




So sad, Alfons looks so cute in the pic [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3301565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!




Looks like someone needs a hug [emoji1] such a cute cat [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Good luck at the meeting.




Thank you Ellie [emoji1]
The meeting went well. Powerdress&makeup always works. Got my appointment confirmed by my hairdresser. On Fri 8th I become a redhead[emoji95]


----------



## Elliespurse

^ I should redo the hair color too.


----------



## Elendil

Thank you ladies!

Alfons is 11,5 years so he have had a good life.


----------



## Malin

elendil said:


> thank you ladies!
> 
> Alfons is 11,5 years so he have had a good life.



Lots of good memories then. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Alfons [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm eyeing a key-holder from this collection Louis Vuitton Cup collections 2016 the colors are classic LV Cup and it would be great for the coming summer


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] 
Thank you for posting a link Ellie. Always fun to see what LV is designing. There is definitely a navy vibe to the designs, haven't seen LV Cup designs before. Always nice to update a collection with accessories.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes the collection looks nice and fresh.


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> I'm eyeing a key-holder from this collection Louis Vuitton Cup collections 2016 the colors are classic LV Cup and it would be great for the coming summer




Morning! 
That is very fresh and summary 
(I have totally missed this collection, thanks for posting )


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin  yes it looks summery.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I recieved a magazine from LV today. Will read it this weekend.


----------



## Elendil

Alfons is no longer with me. His kidneys had given up.


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Alfons is no longer with me. His kidneys had given up.
> 
> View attachment 3304549




I'm so sorry! I know how that hurts.
But he will always be with you, in your memories and in your heart.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Alfons is no longer with me. His kidneys had given up.
> 
> View attachment 3304549




So sad. RIP Alfons.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil, dear Alfons [emoji173]&#65039; is in car heaven now. From the pic it looks like he had a pretty good life here already. 
BlueB, nobody can resist that furry pawn [emoji173]&#65039;

Woke up this morning to a white world



I already put my lemon&olivetree outside but they seem to manage.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. I recieved a magazine from LV today. Will read it this weekend.




How nice Nahreen, is it "The Book"? I got the fall/winter issues from 2014 and 2015 but no spring issues.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  Winter white? Serva  I dusted off my bicycle yesterday.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all  Winter white? Serva  I dusted off my bicycle yesterday.




I'm chocked too...took out my spring coats and winterboots are all packed away. Fortunately I have my 2 pairs of Céline skates. They can handle any weather...


----------



## Serva1

Serva1 said:


> How nice Nahreen, is it "The Book"? I got the fall/winter issues from 2014 and 2015 but no spring issues.






So funny...The postman brought the spring/summer issue of "The Book" today [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3305025
> 
> So funny...The postman brought the spring/summer issue of "The Book" today [emoji1]




That is great. I am looking forward to reading it tomorrow and have a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> That is great. I am looking forward to reading it tomorrow and have a nice cup of tea.




Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend [emoji1] So nice LV sent you the magazine Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend [emoji1] So nice LV sent you the magazine Nahreen.




Yes it is. It feels luxurious to get these magazines. I look forward to browsing the stores in STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Perhaps you spot some LV Cup items in the magazine


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305263




Evening Blue B. Where is that cat going?


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening Blue B. Where is that cat going?



He is sleeping in the dryer.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> He is sleeping in the dryer.




He is so funny.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> He is so funny.



He is indeed.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Finishing up packing my bag for the hospital visit with things for me and the baby.
Is it a sign that you're somewhat work damaged when you make a list of what to bring in Excel?


----------



## Elliespurse

^ who doesn't make Excel spreads.


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> ^ who doesn't make Excel spreads.




The relief! Perfectly normal then


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Had a productive day and happy with my work. Booked a trip to Paris for me and my niece at the end of May. So nice to have something to look forward to. Very busy at work right now but after the mid of May and I can relax and moving to the countryhouse at the beginning of June.


----------



## Serva1

They had an article about the America's Cup in the magazine, as you anticipated Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305263




That is a lot of furry fun[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I never knew cats could be so funny!!!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Finishing up packing my bag for the hospital visit with things for me and the baby.
> Is it a sign that you're somewhat work damaged when you make a list of what to bring in Excel?




You are such an organized Mom [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> That is a lot of furry fun[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I never knew cats could be so funny!!!



They are very funny animals!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Had a productive day and happy with my work. Booked a trip to Paris for me and my niece at the end of May. So nice to have something to look forward to. Very busy at work right now but after the mid of May and I can relax and moving to the countryhouse at the beginning of June.



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Finishing up packing my bag for the hospital visit with things for me and the baby.
> Is it a sign that you're somewhat work damaged when you make a list of what to bring in Excel?


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely!




Thank you BlueB, and yes as you might already have read my thoughts, Paris means serious shopping...I hardly visit any stores in summer when I live on the countryside so I can spend a lot in May and then rest/start saving for my December trip [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks for posting the LV Cup pages!  The highlight seems to be the history connection with the black&white photos.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks for posting the LV Cup pages!  The highlight seems to be the history connection with the black&white photos.




There were a couple more pages...


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

Very sporty collection and LV has definitely become more modern and edgy


America's Cup and a one of a kind trunk specially crafted for the occasion


----------



## Serva1

My Céline pieces satisfy my craving for modern edgy designs. If I wouldn't have them I would probably buy a Chanel Boy bag or a piece from the current LV collection. As it is now, I'm happy with what I have and invest in Hermès instead.


----------



## Nahreen

Sport is really not my thing.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva - Thanks for posting!  Nahreen - Sport is not my thing either.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Serva - Thanks for posting!  Nahreen - Sport is not my thing either.




Glad you enjoyed the pics Ellie [emoji1] 

I don't like competing, but love running in the forest in summer evenings. I just don't enjoy it in town.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Had a lazy morning, 2 croissants and a big bowl of latte in bed!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes I  lazy mornings with a cup of coffee (and a chocolate muffin )


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

I made this cake yesterday and it was so good.


----------



## Elliespurse

^My favorite


----------



## Elendil

Malin! Congrats to your new bag! I think it is safe to put a mod shot here! [emoji12]


----------



## Blueberry12

I had the chocolate one. 
I've never seen this one before.

Mango mousse on the top ( covered with chocolate )


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> I made this cake yesterday and it was so good.
> 
> View attachment 3306826




Sounds lovely!


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Malin! Congrats to your new bag! I think it is safe to put a mod shot here! [emoji12]




Thank you!  
Haha, we will see if I'll do that  
Today I'm in Uppsala thou, visiting mother before baby arrives and it turned out to be a a neverfull day. (Must buy collonil before I dare take the Mulberry out, now that it's raining )


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> I made this cake yesterday and it was so good.
> 
> View attachment 3306826




I must try this, seems easy enough to do a gluten free version, just need to switch out the flour.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
BlueB, your dessert pics are always so tempting[emoji177] Hope to visit Wienercaféet soon...


----------



## Serva1

Elendil, the cake looks yummy. I don't bake anything anymore, gave my Kitchenaid to my niece's Mum, because she bakes her own gluten free breads and cakes, so she needs it more. But that doesn't stop me from eating cakes and pastries...


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] had migrain yesterday but starting to recover today. Looks like I will be going to Paris twice in May!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'm glad you're better today. - Paris in May  Twice!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I'm glad you're better today. - Paris in May  Twice!




Morning Ellie [emoji1] Yes, it's crazy but going there 3 times a year seems to be the " normal" thing for me nowadays[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1] had migrain yesterday but starting to recover today. Looks like I will be going to Paris twice in May!



I hope you feel better.


----------



## Malin

Evening 

Serva: Migraine isn't nice, glad it's better.
Paris sounds a lot better


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji1] and thank you so much for your support. Feeling much better already [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Malin

Morning Serva!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Been to Södersjukhuset today to meet doctor, anestesiläkare and barnmorska in preparation for tomorrow.
I'm to be there at 07:10 tomorrow morning.
Better try to get some sleep


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning




Morning Malin, wish everything goes well with the baby[emoji1][emoji173]&#65039; It's kind of funny that I feel some butterflies in my stomack for you even if I only share your thoughts here online. You are well prepared for one of the miracles of life.


----------



## Elliespurse

All the best Malin


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning  the lazy gang!


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

Malin - I hope that you have your new familymember with you! [emoji253]


----------



## Malin

Afternoon!
Thank you for your thoughts! 
Today at 08:24 a little girl (49 cm, 3,5 kilo) who will be called Alice was born 
All went well, I'm just very, very tired.


----------



## Elliespurse

Congratulations!!


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Congratulations!!




Thanks Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310162
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310163




Those living hairy carpets [emoji173]&#65039; They do enjoy life [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Afternoon!
> Thank you for your thoughts!
> Today at 08:24 a little girl (49 cm, 3,5 kilo) who will be called Alice was born
> All went well, I'm just very, very tired.




OMG, Congrats Malin and welcome baby Alice[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] such a beautiful international name. Happy to hear you are both fine! Gosh it happened fast and  I must say that all women who endure pregnancy and giving birth have my sincere admiration. Hope you get to rest Malin[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

I just booked a trip to STH, going next week on Friday. Work has been very busy and I need a short break. Also, my favourite Earl Grey blend is finished. Cannot get that blend in my town.


----------



## Malin

Thank you Serva! 
Nice with a vacation, I hope that Sthlm will great you with good weather!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Thank you Serva!
> Nice with a vacation, I hope that Sthlm will great you with good weather!




Morning [emoji1] 
Thank you Malin, yes I'm hoping for good weather, so I can carry a nice handbag and perhaps explore a new interior decoration store I've never been to. If it's rainy or dull, then I will only go to the boutiques at Biblioteksgatan and NK.


----------



## Serva1

Does it take many days before you and baby Alice  an go home?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all and Alice too


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] are you going to an Easter dinner? Dear Mum has bday tomorrow so she is coming over and I try to spoil her a bit with presents and good food.

Happy Easter everyone [emoji171]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I've just had "Easter morning coffee" with a vanilla roll and chocolate muffin 

That's nice to spoil mum 


We had mum's 85th bday lunch at a castle a couple of weeks ago, (Ilford 50iso film pic)


----------



## Serva1

Great start for the day Ellie [emoji3] This is so beautiful, love your b&w pics and what a way to celebrate the 85th bday! Your Mum must have been very happy [emoji173]&#65039; My dear Mum is so modest but she enjoys the Swedish Royal house and I'm giving her an Ipad and a giftcard to Scholl pedicure. She can find nice pics and articles online about royalty.


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Serva, I might get to go home tomorrow, hospital stay is planned for 48 hrs these days when you done a c-section, but it will be a doctor who decides, often you stay a little longer.
Baby Alice is doing fine, she had her first hiccups a while ago and she looked quite surprised. 

Ellie: vanilla roll and choc muffins sounds nice  
And your mothers 85 bday sounds great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin  hihi first hiccups


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Congratulations Malin and Alice! [emoji253]

I will spend the weekend looking at catporn. My male Sirius has a date with a lady so I have to keep an eye on them so that no one gets hurt.


----------



## Serva1

Easter greetings [emoji1] Having lemon pie and tea at a 50s café named after our most famous architect Alvar Aalto who designed the building


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning!
> Serva, I might get to go home tomorrow, hospital stay is planned for 48 hrs these days when you done a c-section, but it will be a doctor who decides, often you stay a little longer.
> Baby Alice is doing fine, she had her first hiccups a while ago and she looked quite surprised.
> 
> Ellie: vanilla roll and choc muffins sounds nice
> And your mothers 85 bday sounds great!




Sounds like you and bb Alice are doing fine. First hiccups, so cute. I'm actually a bit scared of babies, always admiring them from a "safe" distance but when they turn 2 years I enjoy the company. Only a mother can communicate with a small baby, I would never know what that little bundle is thinking except food...


----------



## Serva1

Another pic before I put my cakefork into it...


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> Congratulations Malin and Alice! [emoji253]
> 
> I will spend the weekend looking at catporn. My male Sirius has a date with a lady so I have to keep an eye on them so that no one gets hurt.




Sounds a bit rough[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] This tread has become so versatile nowadays. You never know what is going on: luxury shopping, beautiful pics, tempting desserts, our furry mischevious friends, childbirth and now catporn!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great pics! I  the big designers from the 50th.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Great pics! I  the big designers from the 50th.




Thank you Ellie [emoji1]
Yes those designers are timeless [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Afternoon!
> Thank you for your thoughts!
> Today at 08:24 a little girl (49 cm, 3,5 kilo) who will be called Alice was born
> All went well, I'm just very, very tired.






Congrats!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Just had my morninglatte and 2 croissants. Feels very luxurious to take a day off from working...Will work on Sun & Mon but not even reading emails today! We have a grey Easter here, so boring weather. Springcleaning continues and feels great to have pretty flowers around. Exchanging soil in my flowerpots and rearranging some furniture.


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Thanks for gratulations, Elendil, Blueberry! 

Elendil: Hope that everything goes well and that he sires many beautiful catbabies 

Serva: That lemon pie....yummie.
Small babies are easy that way as food is a almost always on their mind 
But they do tend to get funnier to hang around at about 2 years old


----------



## Serva1

The flowerseason always starts with spring tulips [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning!
> Thanks for gratulations, Elendil, Blueberry!
> 
> Elendil: Hope that everything goes well and that he sires many beautiful catbabies
> 
> Serva: That lemon pie....yummie.
> Small babies are easy that way as food is a almost always on their mind
> But they do tend to get funnier to hang around at about 2 years old




Morning Malin, still so happy about bb Alice and that everything went well. It's great that you don't have to stay in hospital enviroment for many days, being home is the best ( better sleep). Hope you have help at home during the first days.


----------



## Serva1

My 6 yr old niece is coming to visit her dear auntie in 2 weeks. She likes travelling and after our December Paris trip she is already planning the next one....When I asked her what she would like to do (staying as a houseguest for 2 days) she replied that we could do something fun, like go to London [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin and Serva - "like go to London"


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Malin and Serva - "like go to London"




It will be fun to hear my niece's honest spontaneous comments about my red hair, because my appointment with the hairdresser is the same day when she arrives.


----------



## Serva1

My lovely niece in STH with one of her LVs. This one she chose herself when she was just 3 yrs old [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great choice of LV!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Great choice of LV!




I think so too. Her first choice was amarante (her sister has that an Alma bb in that colour) but that changed fast when she was presented with pomme d'amour [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Nahreen

Happy Easter all. 

Malin congratulations to the baby. 

Serva, your niece looks so sweet with her Alma BB. Your niece is aquiring a taste for travelling.


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Easter Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Happy Easter Ellie. The butterflies are coming in my garden.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ah that's nice


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
Back home from the hospital now, will be nice to sleep in my own bed 
Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin and bb Alice


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] finally sunshine!!! Looks so pretty today [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Sirius girlfriend is going home today, hopefully pregnant. [emoji4]

I'm a little bit behind this year so I'm going to plant some seeds in the afternoon so I get some chilis later in the summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, lovely sunny day and took care of my plants, exchanged soil and trimmed them. Saved one so that dear nice can trim it for me. She loves to help with my plants.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> Sirius girlfriend is going home today, hopefully pregnant. [emoji4]
> 
> I'm a little bit behind this year so I'm going to plant some seeds in the afternoon so I get some chilis later in the summer.




Well done Sirius [emoji1]

Bought seeds 2 days ago, growing my own beans. No chilies this year, usually we have them too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. We had my dad, uncle and sister for lunch today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's nice with Easter lunch.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]

DBF just went to the countryhouse for 2 days while I have to stay in town due to work, but I don't mind, Doing important paperwork today and meetings tomorrow. Easter was peaceful and I feel rested.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. We had my dad, uncle and sister for lunch today.




Nice with family lunch.


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful day!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji41] 
Lovely springpics and Mr S [emoji173]&#65039;


My contribution, got a mini convoyer from my friend as a present and at first the design didn't tempt me but it's so handy, a very small under the radar H purse, perfect for walks and running errands.


----------



## Serva1

It's very small, lovely new leather called evercolour. Even if I prefer my statement bags it has a place in my collection.


----------



## Elliespurse

^This looks nice!  Great pics too.


----------



## Nahreen

Lovely bag Serva. 

Blue B your cat looks relaxed.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Saw Star Wars at the movies today. Harrison Ford was good, the other ones less convincing acting. I confess I'm a scifi nerd, even if I love historical drama as well and Bond movies.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that sounds good.

About your Nomade Alma, did you have a LV craftsperson look at it? Another tPFer just got one and is asking about maintenance.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Lovely bag Serva.
> 
> Blue B your cat looks relaxed.





Yes , he likes to relax & sleep.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, that sounds good.
> 
> About your Nomade Alma, did you have a LV craftsperson look at it? Another tPFer just got one and is asking about maintenance.




Yes, I had Jean-Michel/Maison des Champs-Elysees (18 yrs as a craftsman at LV) look at it and he gave me a bottle of cuir raviv to put gently at the corners if needed. He didn't recommend any specific treatment since my bag is still in perfect condition. I guess blackrock and obernauf are good but as long as the leather feels supple and not dry there is no immediate need to treat it. LV no longer has the nomad care kit. Fendi has a good product in a tube that I have been using on some of my leather bags but I don't want my nomade to become darker, except naturally. I actually took out my bag today from the dustbag but decided to take the new H one instead since I went to the movies. My Alma still looks good.


----------



## Serva1

I just love that thick cat tail, gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

^They looks sleepy already


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Yes, I had Jean-Michel/Maison des Champs-Elysees (18 yrs as a craftsman at LV) look at it and he gave me a bottle of cuir raviv to put gently at the corners if needed. He didn't recommend any specific treatment since my bag is still in perfect condition. I guess blackrock and obernauf are good but as long as the leather feels supple and not dry there is no immediate need to treat it. LV no longer has the nomad care kit. Fendi has a good product in a tube that I have been using on some of my leather bags but I don't want my nomade to become darker, except naturally. I actually took out my bag today from the dustbag but decided to take the new H one instead since I went to the movies. My Alma still looks good.



Thanks for the update, the Nomade Alma is a gorgeous bag


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the update, the Nomade Alma is a gorgeous bag




Agree with you 100%, a forever classic. My two favourite LVs are the nomade Alma and the navy python Artsy. Stylewise complete opposites, exotic/natural leather, modern/classic but it works for me.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Lovely bag Serva.
> 
> Blue B your cat looks relaxed.




Thank you Nahreen, this is a Hermès bag I can still rock when using a rollator at the retirement home [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Nahreen, this is a Hermès bag I can still rock when using a rollator at the retirement home [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Probably! [emoji23]

I really like bags with good quality.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Ronja celebrated her third Birthday today.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Happy Bday Ronja


----------



## ninakt

Thanks Ellie and Serva&#127800; for your advice&#128144;


----------



## Elliespurse

ninakt - Congrats!!  It's the ultimate pair of Alma:s, Nomade and all Vachetta


----------



## Elliespurse

I wish LV still made the Nomade Alma and Speedy, I'd love a canvas/toile/Nomade combo similar to H bags


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Ronja is a beauty, that fluffy fur [emoji173]&#65039; Happy bday [emoji93]


----------



## Serva1

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3313913
> 
> Thanks Ellie and Serva[emoji254] for your advice[emoji253]




OMG, love those bags, so structured, thick leather and a lot of character [emoji173]&#65039;



Carrying mine today at work


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I wish LV still made the Nomade Alma and Speedy, I'd love a canvas/toile/Nomade combo similar to H bags




I would love that too, saw a short film at the LV site recently about how the Alma has evolved since 1934.


----------



## Serva1

This is the jevel of my collection, my favourite bag and it's obvious I like natural calfskin. You have probably seen pics too often but couldn't resist posting a comparison pic.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous!


----------



## ninakt

More pics, for Ellie&#128515;


----------



## Elliespurse

^ Gorgeous! It looks like it's in very good condition too!


----------



## ninakt

And Servas bags&#128525;&#128525;
The nomade has some light marks, scartses, nothing bad. 
I am going to try very carefully obernaufs, very little


----------



## ninakt

Tested, no marks, I belive its ok


----------



## Elliespurse

^Perfect!


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Lovely bags in this thread this morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## ninakt

Had to take all the Almas out&#128514;
Obernaufs can leave litlle darker spots, I used micro amount. Nothing bad but better not use it unless it is a must. Leather was in the nomade so dry in one upper corner, that I had to try and I think it helps it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## ninakt

Thanks Ellie!
It is a bit boring, compared, if I had all the nice vernis colors, I still wish to have a beige poudre and a rouge fouviste,maybe someday. 
But Ellie you were so right about the Nomade first( I had the change to buy either nomade or poudre yesterday)


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] I have been very lazy at work today. It must be the wonderful sunny weather that distracts me and made me extend my lunch hour. 

BlueB, someone is definitely not afraid of hights,[emoji1]

Thank you Malin, I have to confess I'm a baglady [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]

ninakt, so glad you take care of these jems, your bags look lovely [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Almost asleep


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3314513




Love that tigertail[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

I have a dentist appointment tomorrow morning....[emoji33] always a bit scary...


----------



## Elliespurse

^ but some dentists are better. I had a tooth replaced by a porcelain one when I was in Thailand. I was in a small town with no tourists so I went to the local dentist. He was young but had all the latest equipment and was very good. I don't think we have dentists like this here..


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

I haven't been to the dentist for a very long time. I should probably get an appointment. 

Don't forget to take out your Bayswaters or SBS tomorrow and join the Bayswater Wednesday. [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]

Glad you had a good experience with the dentist in Thailand, Ellie. 

Bays Wednesday sounds fun [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## ninakt

Good afternoon&#9728;&#65039;
I have used very carefully twice obernaufs on the nomade and nothing bad has happened to it.
More structure and less dry feeling as a result. I am on a holiday this week, so time to spend quality time with Alma&#128515;


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon ninakt, that's great news with the obenaufs! I've used my Nomade desk agenda at work since 2010. It's still in great shape.


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aw  nice Bays!


----------



## ninakt

That is stunnig Ellie, just stunning. 
Loving Elendils kitty and Bays as well!


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks ninakt, I wish LV still had the Nomade line


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 3315252



Adorable!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Ellie, your nomade accessories have such a lovely patina [emoji173]&#65039; 
Elendil, your petrolium blue Bays [emoji170] and the kitty seems to be very social and curious


----------



## Serva1

Looking forward going to STH tomorrow [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon   the Lamino chair is my favorite too


----------



## ninakt

Good evening&#9728;&#65039;
I had a lovely day. 
I had a member of facebook group quality bag forum visiting me today. 
For the first time, I showed my purses to another bag loving person and we took a picture of what she thought, were her favorites ( rb Alma is hers).
I am so happy to meet another baglover. It was fun and I got see Pandora live as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening ninakt - I love the colors in your collection, and that's nice with the meetup!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
I would so like to put my hand on the tummy and feel that luscious fur of Mr S [emoji173]&#65039; He would probably hug my hand with his claws[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
Lovely group pic of your treasures ninakt. Great neutrals, your friend's purse is cute too.


----------



## Serva1

Going to a midnight rave party on Saturday. Just booked my stylist to do hair&makeup [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. On my way to Stockholm for a mini weekend. Will pick up some items reserved at Hermes. Will probably visit LV to look for a key holder. I would like one in classic canvas and yellow brutton.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's really nice with the mini weekend


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Greetings from the airport. Lopking forward spending a day in STH. Nice to see what NS has in store. Need my favourite blend of Earl Hrey from NK and will look at teacups too.


----------



## Serva1

Also hoping to visit Oscar&Clothilde. I've aeen items in Gods&Gårdar but have never visited their store.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, nice pic!  have a nice day in STH!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1]
Thank you Ellie, lovely day in STH. Sunny but a bit windy. My first purchase was a pair of leathergloves that Nahreen found for me at Hestra. Got my tea and superhappy!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen had her beautiful beige CD bag and I carried my favourite B. We had a glass of champagne after Nahreen did all her shopping at Hermès. Always a pleasure visiting that store[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks like you had a great time! Great pics!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Looks like you had a great time! Great pics!




Yes, lovely day in STH.


Thank you Nahreen for helping me choose gloves. Love the buttery soft lambskin [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ninakt

Good evening, fantastic bags ,Serva and Nahreen!
Seems You had a perfect day&#55357;&#56835;
I got so fooled with tpf's Aprils fool, for a few minutes, haha a good one!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes the Aprils fool 

Congrats on the gloves Serva


----------



## Serva1

ninakt said:


> Good evening, fantastic bags ,Serva and Nahreen!
> Seems You had a perfect day&#55357;&#56835;
> I got so fooled with tpf's Aprils fool, for a few minutes, haha a good one!




I have to explore that too. Yesterday I remembered that it's going to be 1st of April today, but nobody has played any trivks on me yet [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Delivering a goodiebag to my beloved niece


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Yes the Aprils fool
> 
> Congrats on the gloves Serva




Thank you Ellie[emoji1]


----------



## ninakt

Oh yes, the gloves, gorgeus!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Yes, lovely day in STH.
> View attachment 3317248
> 
> Thank you Nahreen for helping me choose gloves. Love the buttery soft lambskin [emoji173]&#65039;




You are welcome. Thank you for a lovely day. I did buy some goodies at H and yes I later went into LV after we parted. It was a waiting que to be served and by the time I left it was really long.


----------



## Serva1

ninakt said:


> Oh yes, the gloves, gorgeus!




Thank you dear [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> You are welcome. Thank you for a lovely day. I did buy some goodies at H and yes I later went into LV after we parted. It was a waiting que to be served and by the time I left it was really long.




So glad you took the opportunity to go to LV. I delivered a little of my favourite tea blend to my friend and she surprised me with a gorgeous dark navy ( midnight blue) picotin in the most perfect togo leather with orange poppy handles in swift. I love this bag [emoji173]&#65039;


It matches my armcandy and it is the perfect conclusion to a perfect day[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

I feel so blessed and grateful for having friends to brighten my day[emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> So glad you took the opportunity to go to LV. I delivered a little of my favourite tea blend to my friend and she surprised me with a gorgeous dark navy ( midnight blue) picotin in the most perfect togo leather with orange poppy handles in swift. I love this bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3317355
> 
> It matches my armcandy and it is the perfect conclusion to a perfect day[emoji1]



Lovely bag, orange goes well with dark colours. I am glad you had a wonderful day. I was happy we got to meet again. I am looking forward to trying my three varieties of Earl Grey tea. I had no idea they had so many at NK to choose from.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Serva - That's really nice, the Picotin looks great!


----------



## Serva1

I already had my first cup and Luxe is my favourite. The water shouldn't be too hot ( about 80 degrees), infusion about 3 mins and not too strong so that you can taste the bergamotte. Will be interesting to hear which blend is your favourite [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Serva - That's really nice, the Picotin looks great!




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] It has been inspired from this:


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aha, I knew it must be something horse related


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Aha, I knew it must be something horse related




I knew you were thinking in that direction. [emoji1] no 1st of April joke


----------



## Serva1

I really really love this bag. So rare in ghw and the grain of the leather is so perfect!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> So glad you took the opportunity to go to LV. I delivered a little of my favourite tea blend to my friend and she surprised me with a gorgeous dark navy ( midnight blue) picotin in the most perfect togo leather with orange poppy handles in swift. I love this bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3317355
> 
> It matches my armcandy and it is the perfect conclusion to a perfect day[emoji1]



Lovely bag!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely bag!




Thank you BlueB[emoji1] Hope your little cuties are doing fine [emoji173]&#65039;They are so entertaining!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you BlueB[emoji1] Hope your little cuties are doing fine [emoji173]&#65039;They are so entertaining!




Yes , they are doing great.


----------



## Serva1

Those furballs[emoji173]&#65039; and that tail!!![emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] lovely sunny Saturday today. Going to hair&makeup, because I have that raveparty this evening.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon BlueB and your " golvmopps" are lovely[emoji173]&#65039; They seem to love taking naps close to eachother [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening  they looks exhausted.


----------



## Serva1

I bought 2 pairs of pretty ballerina shoes, YSL lipstick ( never wear lipstick but making a new start) Armani perfume and a pair of navy blue lambskin Hestra gloves today [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

This is what I had in mind (white outfits in summer). Nothing was on sale but instead of buying a pair of python Tod's I calculated I could get 4 pairs of PBs.


----------



## Elliespurse

^This looks nice for the summer  Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

These are my python Tod's but they are not a perfect pair with the bag. Would love to buy at bargain prices like BlueB and Nahreen [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^This looks nice for the summer  Congrats!




Thank you Ellie, yes, thinking about summer already. I wear ballerinas and loafers a lot but in my use they don't last a long time, just one season.


----------



## Serva1

Another good thing about the PBs is that they have rubber and Tod's are so delicate with python.


----------



## Nahreen

Your shoes look lovely Serva. Thank you for shoving me the Hestra shop. Both me and DH will buy gloves there for the next winter. DH is having a beer and dinner with a friend.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Your shoes look lovely Serva. Thank you for shoving me the Hestra shop. Both me and DH will buy gloves there for the next winter. DH is having a beer and dinner with a friend.




Evening Nahreen [emoji1] glad you liked it. I used to fly to Rome to get my gloves before I found Hestra. I like my wintergloves with cashmere, not wool, and it's difficult to get that at times. The reason is simple. wool is more durable than cashmere. But I've had no  problems with cashmere. Hestra has good price&quality. 

Nice that your DH spends time with a friend. Even if we are very close with our partners it's good to have a life outside the relationship bliss.


----------



## Elliespurse

I have these LP Crochets but they needs to be replaced :wondering


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Nahreen [emoji1] glad you liked it. I used to fly to Rome to get my gloves before I found Hestra. I like my wintergloves with cashmere, not wool, and it's difficult to get that at times. The reason is simple. wool is more durable than cashmere. But I've had no  problems with cashmere. Hestra has good price&quality.
> 
> Nice that your DH spends time with a friend. Even if we are very close with our partners it's good to have a life outside the relationship bliss.




Thank you for the advice about going for cashmere. I like that cashmere is so warm and at the same time so thin compared to wool.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Nahreen [emoji1] glad you liked it. I used to fly to Rome to get my gloves before I found Hestra. I like my wintergloves with cashmere, not wool, and it's difficult to get that at times. The reason is simple. wool is more durable than cashmere. But I've had no  problems with cashmere. Hestra has good price&quality.
> 
> Nice that your DH spends time with a friend. Even if we are very close with our partners it's good to have a life outside the relationship bliss.




I have been thinking about that gold tray we saw at H. It would work perfectly in my walk in closet for my watches or jewellery. I am contemplating checking how much it is and if the price is ok, ask them to put it aside for me. I do love your silver version and I have a mirror in my walk in with a gold frame and my cupboards etc are in brown wood.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I have these LP Crochets but they needs to be replaced :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318301




They look very luxurious Ellie and I know you have been a LP customer for a long time. I just recently discovered them and still thinking about that cashmere coat I regret not buying for -50% off at their Paris store. Hope there will be a new opportunity in future.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I have been thinking about that gold tray we saw at H. It would work perfectly in my walk in closet for my watches or jewellery. I am contemplating checking how much it is and if the price is ok, ask them to put it aside for me. I do love your silver version and I have a mirror in my walk in with a gold frame and my cupboards etc are in brown wood.




That tray is just gorgeous[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; I use mine every day for my basic bling


----------



## Serva1

I remember pics from your walk in closet and I wouldn't have suggested the silver one. This tray can fit my basic everyday jewellery and occasional bracelet. Perfect size!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
I danced my feet off yesterday and it was such good workout.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] looks pretty grey here today. Tired after yesterday so I don't mind staying indoors and organizing my home. The war against dustballs is never ending [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Great finds Serva! Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Great finds Serva! Congrats!




Thank you Blueberry [emoji1] now I'm waiting for my Paris trips, no shopping before that.


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

I have baked some cinnamonbuns today, with mandelmassa and orangezest.


----------



## Elliespurse

^These looks great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> I have baked some cinnamonbuns today, with mandelmassa and orangezest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319099




Looks fab!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening, looks a bit undecided about the pizza bread


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Evening, looks a bit undecided about the pizza bread



Not enough cheese on that piece...


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Always curious


----------



## Elendil

Pizza for me too! Homemade with mozzarella and chorizo. Idun and Katla was a little bit disappointed though, they don't like chorizo, they prefer when I use ham or turkey so that they can taste.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning!
Got an infection so have been under the weather but better now, thanks to antibiotics.

Just enjoyed reeding all your posts and looking at pictures of cute cats, so beautiful handbags and delicious food 

Serva, seems you had a really nice trip to Sth 
And a gorgeous meeting of Dior and Hermes. 

Ninakt: Those Almas, sigh *a little envious*


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin, hope you gets better now


----------



## Serva1

Greetings to everyone [emoji1] Having heathy lunch and slowly recovering from the raveparty. I wore my Alexander Wang lambskin outfit ( very short shorts) to the party so far from basic business look [emoji1][emoji1]

Found some gorgeous black& white linen T shirts at my favourite shoe&rtw shop. I also found out that they have some pieces from the Valentino Red collection.


----------



## Serva1

Too much dangerous food in this tread!!!I still have 2 kg to drop before my Paris trip[emoji33]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks healthy


----------



## Elliespurse

This LV thread has turned out to be really popular, 22 pages in a day 

What kind of extension cords do LV owners use?


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Pizza for me too! Homemade with mozzarella and chorizo. Idun and Katla was a little bit disappointed though, they don't like chorizo, they prefer when I use ham or turkey so that they can taste.
> 
> View attachment 3319199



I agree with them.



I prefer ham or turkey too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3319891
> 
> Greetings to everyone [emoji1] Having heathy lunch and slowly recovering from the raveparty. I wore my Alexander Wang lambskin outfit ( very short shorts) to the party so far from basic business look [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> Found some gorgeous black& white linen T shirts at my favourite shoe&rtw shop. I also found out that they have some pieces from the Valentino Red collection.



Looks yummy.


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Morning!
> Got an infection so have been under the weather but better now, thanks to antibiotics.
> 
> Just enjoyed reeding all your posts and looking at pictures of cute cats, so beautiful handbags and delicious food
> 
> Serva, seems you had a really nice trip to Sth
> And a gorgeous meeting of Dior and Hermes.
> 
> Ninakt: Those Almas, sigh *a little envious*



I hope you'll get well very soon.


----------



## Elendil

Elliespurse said:


> ^These looks great!







Blueberry12 said:


> Looks fab!




Thank you! The buns turned out to be really good.


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Too much dangerous food in this tread!!!I still have 2 kg to drop before my Paris trip[emoji33]




Don't worry! 2 kg is nothing


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> I agree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer ham or turkey too.




Ok, next time it will be ham! [emoji4]

I use my pizzastone a lot, I use it in the oven, it's to hard in the grill.


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> Morning!
> Got an infection so have been under the weather but better now, thanks to antibiotics.




Get well soon!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Ok, next time it will be ham! [emoji4]
> 
> I use my pizzastone a lot, I use it in the oven, it's to hard in the grill.






Good. It's great to have a pizzastone.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] 
Somebody is playing hide and seek...


----------



## Serva1

Today I enjoyed a little more shopping


A classic lacedress by Karen Millen


----------



## Serva1

Wrinkled OneSeason (Aus design) long shirt to be worn with pyjama shorts ( bought both black&white)


----------



## Serva1

The hem is longer back and actually looks much better on than on a hanger


----------



## Serva1

A slim ribbed black Karen Millen dress


This shows the curves and doesn't hide anything


----------



## Serva1

I also found nice 100%  linen T shirts


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Malin, hope you gets better now wuerziworld.de/Smilies/mk/mk25.gif






Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you'll get well very soon.







Elendil said:


> Get well soon!




Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great finds Serva!


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> This LV thread has turned out to be really popular, 22 pages in a day
> 
> What kind of extension cords do LV owners use?




It's quite funny


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes many found it a very funny thread


----------



## Malin

Serva: Very nice shopping finds, I love Karen Millen dresses


----------



## Serva1

Malin, hope you get well soon [emoji106] Sorry I didn't catch up with this earlier. I can only blame the raveparty...


----------



## Serva1

I just checked out the extension cord tread ( DBF always buys them). Gosh it was funny [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> A slim ribbed black Karen Millen dress
> View attachment 3320006
> 
> This shows the curves and doesn't hide anything



Great finds!

Can you post modelling pix later?

Does it have a ribbon on the back?


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Great finds!
> 
> Can you post modelling pix later?
> 
> Does it have a ribbon on the back?




Yes I will post pics when I try it on again this week. No ribbon in the back, it's quite long, under the knee. I was thinking of combining it with a silk maxitwilly or the kelly belt. The MT will probably work better. The dress is much cheaper than a Hervé Léger dress. Will buy a long sleeve HL when I find the perfect colour ( I call them bandage dresses)[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

My hair is going to be red on Fri and the lace dress will be fun with my new haircolour. I intend to wear a lot of white clothes in summer


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Yes I will post pics when I try it on again this week. No ribbon in the back, it's quite long, under the knee. I was thinking of combining it with a silk maxitwilly or the kelly belt. The MT will probably work better. The dress is much cheaper than a Hèrve Legér dress. Will buy a long sleeve HL when I find the perfect colour ( I call them bandage dresses)[emoji1]



Sounds lovely.
I am not really a fan of the new HL dresses , I prefer the vintage ones by Hervé himself.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely.
> I am not really a fan of the new HL dresses , I prefer the vintage ones by Hervé himself.




They are so beautiful. My forever regret is a dress for a bride -70% that was just perfect but I was so young I didn't understand it could have been a partydress....huge regret


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> They are so beautiful. My forever regret is a dress for a bride -70% that was just perfect but I was so young I didn't understand it could have been a partydress....huge regret



That's sad. ;(

I have 2 vintage ones.
I had 2 new ones , but I've sold them.


----------



## Blueberry12

This one looks pretty cool ,  but not very useful maybe.


----------



## Blueberry12

My HL dresses :


----------



## Blueberry12

I love this one :


----------



## Serva1

BlueB they are so beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing your collection, love looking at picks [emoji173]&#65039; I love the black one that accentuates the waistline. I usually like small or half long sleeves in my dresses, because at more formal dinnerparties I need my shoulders covered. After buying Hermès shawls I have added some sleeveless dresses to my collection.


----------



## Serva1

That red dress is really stunning! [emoji7] A little clutch in croc would be the perfect accessory ( thinking Kelly Pochette in bordeaux, a lovely black red shade)


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]
So exited this morning about upcoming trips to Paris. First one 22nd of April and second one at the end of May. In Paris the trees are already so beautiful. Looking forward going there in about 2 weeks [emoji1]


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> My HL dresses :
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320218




Lovely!


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> That red dress is really stunning! [emoji7] A little clutch in croc would be the perfect accessory ( thinking Kelly Pochette in bordeaux, a lovely black red shade)



I love it too , but I don't think I'd wear it enough to buy it.
But it looks pretty.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> That red dress is really stunning! [emoji7] A little clutch in croc would be the perfect accessory ( thinking Kelly Pochette in bordeaux, a lovely black red shade)





They have a similar long one .



Very lovely!







I'd not buy HL dresses by Max Azria anyways , because I think they treated Herve pretty badly.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/designer-loses-his-own-label-1088645.html


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> BlueB they are so beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing your collection, love looking at picks [emoji173]&#65039; I love the black one that accentuates the waistline. I usually like small or half long sleeves in my dresses, because at more formal dinnerparties I need my shoulders covered. After buying Hermès shawls I have added some sleeveless dresses to my collection.






Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, it looks nice to be outside today


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Evening, it looks nice to be outside today



Yes. They enjoyed to be outside for a while.
But they live inside , it's too cold for them.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] 
Spring weather is so dangerous, the sunshine made me leave my scarf and cashmere polo home and as a result I have a soar troat and dry cough... Hope I will not loose my voice. Drinking warm water and talking less for a couple of days will hopefully be the right remedy.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> They have a similar long one .
> 
> 
> 
> Very lovely!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd not buy HL dresses by Max Azria anyways , because I think they treated Herve pretty badly.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/designer-loses-his-own-label-1088645.html




I'm chocked they treared HL appallingly bad. So happy you shared this BlueB, I don't want to promote the brand anymore and will buy other dresses.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes. They enjoyed to be outside for a while.
> 
> But they live inside , it's too cold for them.




I think you have happy pets [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I'm chocked they treared HL appallingly bad. So happy you shared this BlueB, I don't want to promote the brand anymore and will buy other dresses.



Yes, it's better to buy other brands or the real Herve's dresses  , not the Azria ones. 

I also like them more.


http://www.hervelleroux.com/en/home.html


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning BlueB and Serva, sorry about the soar throat, hope it gets better.

Perhaps I'll go and take some black&white film pics after work today, I have a special castle in mind


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning BlueB and Serva, sorry about the soar throat, hope it gets better.
> 
> Perhaps I'll go and take some black&white film pics after work today, I have a special castle in mind




Thank you Ellie, love your castle pics [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

I found a lovely black dress with long sleeves 



Will go and visit the store in Paris in May


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I found a lovely black dress with long sleeves
> View attachment 3321622
> 
> 
> Will go and visit the store in Paris in May




How lovely. Very pretty dress.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Boys 

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Soar troat, staying home today. 

Those boys[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I'm sorry about your throat but I hope you recover soon.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, I'm sorry about your throat but I hope you recover soon.




Thank you dear Ellie, yes Spring weather can be very tempting and my mistake was to leave my cashmeres at home...


----------



## Malin

Morning! 

Hope you get well soon, Serva, rest and drink lots of tea


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Malin

Evening Ellie!
Strange weather today, there was rain, sunshine, hail, sunshine and then some more rain. 
Me and baby Alice haven't been outside yet but I think I'm well enough now to take the stroller out for a short walk tomorrow, but if there's rain (or hail) again I think I'll stay indoors.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's strange weather, all at the same time. Nice plans for tomorrow if the weather is better.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Soar troat, staying home today.
> 
> Those boys[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Get well soon!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Charming  Morning


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's strange weather, all at the same time. Nice plans for tomorrow if the weather is better.




Technically not on the same time but in the span of the same day


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Morning



I hope you could have a nice walk with the young lady.
Can you post some pix?

I am sure we are all dying to see her.




Of course it's fine to see pix of her tiny feet or hands if you are not comfortable with posting  pix of her face on a public forum.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you could have a nice walk with the young lady.
> Can you post some pix?
> 
> I am sure we are all dying to see her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's fine to see pix of her tiny feet or hands if you are not comfortable with posting  pix of her face on a public forum.




Say no more  And it's quite alright, they change appearance a lot when they are babies 
Here she is while sleeping.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Say no more  And it's quite alright, they change appearance a lot when they are babies
> Here she is while sleeping.
> View attachment 3324324




She is adorable.


----------



## Malin

She has lots of dark hair just like her brother and sister had when they were born. Her brother turned out brown eyed with semi-blonde hair, her sister has blue eyes and got silver blonde hair, so it will be exciting to see how this one turns out.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> She is adorable.




Thank you!
I certainly think so


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lazy weekend  Afternoon.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Baby Alice [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]

My cough is getting better but I've lost my voice. Trying not to talk but it has been difficult, because my niece is staying as houseguest for a couple of days.

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Those cats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

I have had a bad week. I collected Alfons ashes on tuesday and I have been crying since then. It feels better now. 

Sirius got a date yesterday so now I'm watching catporn again. 

Today my parents are comming to help me with some gardering.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil, I hope it gets better with time..


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> I have had a bad week. I collected Alfons ashes on tuesday and I have been crying since then. It feels better now.
> 
> Sirius got a date yesterday so now I'm watching catporn again.
> 
> Today my parents are comming to help me with some gardering.





I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> I have had a bad week. I collected Alfons ashes on tuesday and I have been crying since then. It feels better now.
> 
> Sirius got a date yesterday so now I'm watching catporn again.
> 
> Today my parents are comming to help me with some gardering.




Oh, that is heavy, picking up the ashes, it get's so real.
Good that you're feeling a little better.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] taking it easy today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Nice weather today!
Seems like there is hope for spring, I actually saw a butterfly today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin, that's nice


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] 
Persistent cough is still bothering me. Hope to be cured from this flu by Friday. We have a High School reunion. 

Butterflies are definitely a sign of spring arriving [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, I hope it gets better soon.




Evening Ellie [emoji1] Thank you, yes, it's ok during the day but awful in the evening.


----------



## Blueberry12

One of the Guinea Pigs did a Rabbit of Caerbannog today.
He is nuts!

He bit my hand and the other Guinea Pigs ear .

It was a quite deep bite mark and lots of blood...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Persistent cough is still bothering me. Hope to be cured from this flu by Friday. We have a High School reunion.
> 
> Butterflies are definitely a sign of spring arriving [emoji173]&#65039;



I hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Elendil

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Elendil, I hope it gets better with time..







Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you'll feel better soon.







Malin said:


> Oh, that is heavy, picking up the ashes, it get's so real.
> Good that you're feeling a little better.




Thank you! [emoji171]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]

Elendil, when my brother's dear dog passed away I found a really nice pic and framed it for him. It helped him and we still talk about Nico, because he was such a great dog (doberman) and brought joy over 10 yrs.  Even my Mum liked Nico, always sending him treats. We share such good memories and you will always remember those special moments. 

DBF is at the countryhouse and I've taken the opportunity to clean our home and reorganize some things. Working home today and trying to cure myself.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> One of the Guinea Pigs did a Rabbit of Caerbannog today.
> He is nuts!
> 
> He bit my hand and the other Guinea Pigs ear .
> 
> It was a quite deep bite mark and lots of blood...




What a trouble maker...hope your hand heals quickly.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> What a trouble maker...hope your hand heals quickly.



Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Someone is obviously saying "don't disturb me, I'm hunting"


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Someone is obviously saying "don't disturb me, I'm hunting"



Lol. Yes.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&BlueB [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Time flies and next week on Fri I will be going to Paris!!! Have a tuff meeting to prep on Mon but after that it gets easier. My voice is slowly returning but I still have a nasty cough that is bothering me. I cannot focus on demanding jobs when I'm not well. So instead my home is really clean and organized after being forced to stay at home. Something bad something good...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] going to my beautician this morning for a beauty treatment. Feeling much better and I can go to the office tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

I've.been a redhead for 6 days now and it's fun [emoji1] Probably going back to normal in autumn, or before winter, but for the moment I love it.


----------



## Malin

Morning (or something )!


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3327883
> 
> I've.been a redhead for 6 days now and it's fun [emoji1] Probably going back to normal in autumn, or before winter, but for the moment I love it.




That colour looks great!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great color!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Malin and Ellie [emoji1] I have not coloured my hair in over 10 yrs so it was about timeto change my look.


----------



## Serva1

It's more bright and sparkly in the sun.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. You look great Serva.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> What a trouble maker...hope your hand heals quickly.




Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3327883
> 
> I've.been a redhead for 6 days now and it's fun [emoji1] Probably going back to normal in autumn, or before winter, but for the moment I love it.




Very lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. You look great Serva.







Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely!




Thank you Nahreen&BlueB [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Great weather and so green with envy that DBF can spend time at the countryhouse while I have to work.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Aww, Blueberry, your catpictures are so cute! That tummy!


----------



## Serva1

Morning, sitting in the local train on my way to the countryhouse for 2 days. Great weather, having a slight migrain but hope to be cured when I get to my paradise. 



I use my ST "under ekvatorn" bag for trips to the countryside and in summer I switch to my white croc embossed Mulberry Bays.


----------



## Serva1

Those cateyes[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning, sitting in the local train on my way to the countryhouse for 2 days. Great weather, having a slight migrain but hope to be cured when I get to my paradise.
> View attachment 3329545
> 
> 
> I use my ST "under ekvatorn" bag for trips to the countryside and in summer I switch to my white croc embossed Mulberry Bays.



The bag is very nice. Get well soon.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Those cateyes[emoji173]&#65039;







Malin said:


> Morning!
> Aww, Blueberry, your catpictures are so cute! That tummy!






Yes , Saikhan is a very charming little fellow.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> The bag is very nice. Get well soon.



Thank you dear BB, I just need a break from work



Blueberry12 said:


> Yes , Saikhan is a very charming little fellow.




I love everything about Mr S [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear BB, I just need a break from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything about Mr S [emoji173]&#65039;



Me too. 

He is Mr. C actually.

&#1057;&#1072;&#1081;&#1093;&#1072;&#1085;

It's in Mongolian.



The other Mr S ( Sheyn ) is called  &#1513;&#1497;&#1497;&#1503; .


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Me too.
> 
> He is Mr. C actually.
> 
> &#1057;&#1072;&#1081;&#1093;&#1072;&#1085;
> 
> It's in Mongolian.
> 
> 
> 
> The other Mr S ( Sheyn ) is called  &#1513;&#1497;&#1497;&#1503; .




[emoji1] of course, in Russian the normal S sound is written with a C [emoji1] Your Russian boys are sooooo cute[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Is Sheyn also Mongolian or is he Persian?


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> [emoji1] of course, in Russian the normal S sound is written with a C [emoji1] Your Russian boys are sooooo cute[emoji173]&#65039;





I agree.


----------



## Blueberry12

[MENTION][/MENTION]





Serva1 said:


> Is Sheyn also Mongolian or is he Persian?



That's Yiddish.

All siblings are called beautiful in different languages.


----------



## Serva1

I need to go to the doctor and get those glasses [emoji1] Your boys are so international with those names.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I need to go to the doctor and get those glasses [emoji1] Your boys are so international with those names.





Their siblings are called Meili ( chinese ) , Belle  , Sundara ( sanskrit )  and Indah ( indonesian)


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Award Gala


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, recovering from migrain but nice to be at the countryhouse. How did you like the Film Festival BB? Red carpet events are always extra festive [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Their siblings are called Meili ( chinese ) , Belle  , Sundara ( sanskrit )  and Indah ( indonesian)




Lovely exotic names.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon, recovering from migrain but nice to be at the countryhouse. How did you like the Film Festival BB? Red carpet events are always extra festive [emoji1]



I hope your migrain gets better very soon.

It was fun.

I loved these kids :





They were asked if they expected to win when they got the award , and answered yes! 

Much cooler than those fake grown up celebs always pretending to be shocked and surprised...


----------



## Serva1

Thank you BlueB, yes feeling better already and as a positive optimistic person I'm sure I've lost those 2 kg by now and have my target weight on Saturday when I step into Chanel in Paris [emoji1]

Those kids are so genuine and fun. My niece is 6 yrs old and she is very honest. Much cooler than fake grown up celebs, agree with you completely. 

Last week I bumped twice into an older lady celeb, former Ms Finland beauty queen, moviestar, singer etc. and she has been widowed for many years and getting married now in her late 70s. We have been customers at the same beauty salon (hair, makeup, beautician, optician) for years. I congratulated her spontaneously when I bumped into her at our local NK. She has been on the cover of our evening gossip papers the passed weeks (that I don't read but cannot avoid the headlines when paying for my groceries). Last Wed I saw her avain and I think it's so romantic that people of all ages can fall in love.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's nice with the positive mindset


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] Any plans for Sunday?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I just have the laundry room now, but also thought about taking some film pics.. 

it has to be grey sky and drizzle to get the low contrast detailed pics


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Had mu mum in law visiting this weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Laundry day for me too and a little paperwork. On my way home from the countryhouse, picked up DBF and filled my cabins with cookies, dry fruit and basic cans. Soon it's time to spend more time at the countryside.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

I was very naughty today.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you BlueB, yes feeling better already and as a positive optimistic person I'm sure I've lost those 2 kg by now and have my target weight on Saturday when I step into Chanel in Paris [emoji1]
> 
> Those kids are so genuine and fun. My niece is 6 yrs old and she is very honest. Much cooler than fake grown up celebs, agree with you completely.
> 
> Last week I bumped twice into an older lady celeb, former Ms Finland beauty queen, moviestar, singer etc. and she has been widowed for many years and getting married now in her late 70s. We have been customers at the same beauty salon (hair, makeup, beautician, optician) for years. I congratulated her spontaneously when I bumped into her at our local NK. She has been on the cover of our evening gossip papers the passed weeks (that I don't read but cannot avoid the headlines when paying for my groceries). Last Wed I saw her avain and I think it's so romantic that people of all ages can fall in love.




How lovely , good for her.
It's never too late to love.

I just love the story of Vanessa Redgrave & Franco Nero.


If it's meant to be then it's meant to be...


----------



## Blueberry12

^


http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20389994,00.html


----------



## Blueberry12

I adore Vanessa , I've seen her on stage in Driving Miss Daisy and Much Ado About Nothing.
She is brilliant.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I adore Vanessa , I've seen her on stage in Driving Miss Daisy and Much Ado About Nothing.
> She is brilliant.




Thank you for posting the article, so romantic.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely pics, very cozy with the candles and one of my favourite furry friends [emoji173]&#65039; 

Next week I will enjoy patisserie in Paris. Will post pics [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

^

They like to keep company for dinner.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> They like to keep company for dinner.




That is so nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for posting the article, so romantic.




Have you seen Letters for Juliet?

Such an adorable movie with Vanessa & Franco.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=prc50Uod_vQ


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pics, very cozy with the candles and one of my favourite furry friends [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Next week I will enjoy patisserie in Paris. Will post pics [emoji1]




How lovely.
I love Paris.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> How lovely.
> I love Paris.




Going there in late May too for a couple of day. The trees have leaves and even if it rains Paris is always so pretty. Great shopping, culture and food [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Have you seen Letters for Juliet?
> 
> Such an adorable movie with Vanessa & Franco.
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=prc50Uod_vQ




I haven't seen the movie but will when I can. There must be some strong chemistry and love Vanessa Redgrave in drama. A great actress and no diva.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Going there in late May too for a couple of day. The trees have leaves and even if it rains Paris is always so pretty. Great shopping, culture and food [emoji173]&#65039;



I should go to Paris once to do some shopping. 
I've been to Paris but I went to museums & buildings , no stores at all.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I haven't seen the movie but will when I can. There must be some strong chemistry and love Vanessa Redgrave in drama. A great actress and no diva.



I am sure you'll like it.
Not the best script ever but it's so great because of Vanessa & Franco , it makes me happy every time I see it.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I should go to Paris once to do some shopping.
> 
> I've been to Paris but I went to museums & buildings , no stores at all.




I love going there 3-4 times a year. Trying to downsize to twice a year. January sales on autumn/winter designer collections and shoes are my favourites.


----------



## Serva1

I tend to wear less expensive summer clothes, spending most time at the countryhouse anyway, but I love designer clothes and expensive coats for fall/winter.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I love going there 3-4 times a year. Trying to downsize to twice a year. January sales on autumn/winter designer collections and shoes are my favourites.




I've only been in Paris like 3 times.


Of course it's a difference if you go there often.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva




Morning Ellie [emoji1] little gloomy weather here again this morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

After a hectic day it's nice to enjoy evening sunshine and dream of my forthcoming trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, ah the Paris trip!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
That furball[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
I love early mornings, usually wake up around 5.30-6am, and having these first hrs of the day by myself, enjoying my morning latte in bed and browsing tPF. Currently planning my next H bag and shoppinglist for Paris. It's fun to reward myself with a shoppingtrip after working so hard. 

Also thinking about when my bagcollection will be complete and if I really need more jewellery even though VCA Alhambra necklace is very tempting. It's either that or perhaps an exotic bag that will round up my collection.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Nice plans! I also love early mornings and I usually arrive at work forty minutes early. It's nice to have a bit flex time when it's "Finally Friday"


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Nice plans! I also love early mornings and I usually arrive at work forty minutes early. It's nice to have a bit flex time when it's "Finally Friday"




Flex time is great [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Mouse Flats number 3 :


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats!




Thanx. They were on sale , so it was a good reason to get them.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx. They were on sale , so it was a good reason to get them.




Congrats BlueB, after seeing you furry friends I think it's fun that you love your mouseflats.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Congrats BlueB, after seeing you furry friends I think it's fun that you love your mouseflats.


----------



## Serva1

I just read that Princess Sofia has given birth to a healthy child. So many children in the Swedish Royale House [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great pic!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Great pic indeed, definitely a " tigre look"


----------



## Serva1

My favourite handbag in action [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Bought a beautiful silk kaftan from my favourite store in Helsinki. It's one of a kind and designed by the store owner and it had been on display just for a couple of hrs!!!!The price was very good too. Will post a pic later.


----------



## Serva1

today's healthy lunch. Low fat vegan asparagus avocado sallad at Saluhallen [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great bag and colors!  Nice lunch too.


----------



## Blueberry12

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/apr/19/snowboarding-champion-estelle-balet-killed-avalanche


It's so sad. Poor girl, so young.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Bought a beautiful silk kaftan from my favourite store in Helsinki. It's one of a kind and designed by the store owner and it had been on display just for a couple of hrs!!!!The price was very good too. Will post a pic later.



Great , congrats.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3333894
> 
> My favourite handbag in action [emoji1]





Very lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/apr/19/snowboarding-champion-estelle-balet-killed-avalanche
> 
> 
> It's so sad. Poor girl, so young.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333929




Very sad news indeed. I happen to know 2 family fathers (not related to me) that have been killed in avalanches. It is a dangerous sport, especially off course.


----------



## Serva1

My first kaftan. Usually I like figure flattering dresses but this is so cool in summer [emoji170]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!  Lovely colors!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Very sad news indeed. I happen to know 2 family fathers (not related to me) that have been killed in avalanches. It is a dangerous sport, especially off course.



Yes. Avalanches and extreme sports in general are very dangerous.
And being good at the sport does not help either if one is unlucky.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3333963
> 
> My first kaftan. Usually I like figure flattering dresses but this is so cool in summer [emoji170]



Very pretty!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening




Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Great bag and colors!  Nice lunch too.







Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely!




Thank you Ellie and BB for the compliments [emoji1] I should actually prep for a boardmeeting but thinking about what to pack in my cabinbag and what to wear in Paris. Staying at Sofitel FSH just opposite of Hermès.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie and BB for the compliments [emoji1] I should actually prep for a boardmeeting but thinking about what to pack in my cabinbag and what to wear in Paris. Staying at Sofitel FSH just opposite of Hermès.



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely!




The location is great[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Elendil [emoji1]
Such a baglady [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

I'm truly missing a pet but all these cat pics give me so much pleasure [emoji1] Always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> View attachment 3334222



Very nice.
Kitty has good taste in bags.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, last meeting of this week was very much work, something like 40 pages of paper but just finished the last investments and now I can finally start relaxing, packing my cabinbag and have my mind set on PARIS [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji632][emoji632][emoji632]


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, that's great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Some film pics from two weeks ago, a castle 

The area was first owned by the family "Night and Day", there's a ghost too,


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

I just loooove your b&w pics Ellie and seeing those trees without leaves against the façade is so beautiful. The naked branches are a bit spooky too in autumn storms, I totally believe in the ghost story. This is definitely a place to do spiritism and dress in historical outfits.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks, yes it's spooky.. and they have to put cookies in the old countess sewing room on May 2 every year.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww!  Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks, yes it's spooky.. and they have to put cookies in the old countess sewing room on May 2 every year.




There is something so magical about old castles, mansions and houses. I love the traditions and all that history. Time has changed but people still live in these incredible houses.


----------



## Serva1

This cat is absolutely irrisistible and definitely someone who loves his life [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> This cat is absolutely irrisistible and definitely someone who loves his life [emoji173]&#65039;




Yes. He is a very special little fellow.


----------



## Blueberry12

And this the other one.


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3335073
> 
> 
> And this the other one.



He is great too , but looking less funny when sleeping/resting.


----------



## Elliespurse

^He looks comfortable


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3335073
> 
> 
> And this the other one.




He is very big and nice and that tail [emoji173]&#65039; but that furry tummy showing cutie is my favourite. I would love to feel his fur and with my luck he would grab my hand between his pawns [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> He is very big and nice and that tail [emoji173]&#65039; but that furry tummy showing cutie is my favourite. I would love to feel his fur and with my luck he would grab my hand between his pawns [emoji1]



That's possible.
He likes to do that . He is very playful.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]
Greetings from the airport


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's a lovely morning pic!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening and greetings from Paris [emoji632]


Weather is a bit gray and rainy but enjoying being here and did some shopping at my favourite stores already


One of my favourite hotels too [emoji1]


Fashion exhibition in the vestibule. Very theatrical dresses, BlueB you would probably love it


----------



## Serva1

Had some lunch at Hermès, the Sevres store, and admired the very artistic enviroment. The items I was looking for at Petite H were all sold out but I will definitely visit this store in May again.


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

The iconic H horse in a modern version


----------



## Serva1

Me and my friend had scallops for lunch and I was still admiring the food when she had almost finished [emoji1] Guess someone was hungry! 

All and all a great first day and wonderful shopping experiences.  Friendly SAs everywhere, also at the FSH store.


----------



## Serva1

Got a lovely book of the art of Robert Dallet and one of the drawings is the shawl I bought (Panthera)


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pics!  and a great first day!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Lovely pics!  and a great first day!




Thank you Ellie, very tired but happy to be here [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Sorry you did not get any Petit a H
items Serva. I love castles. DH and I today decided to go to Hallwylska in the summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'd love to visit Hallwylska some day


----------



## Serva1

Hallwyllska is great and not too big. I saw the Dowton Abbey clothes exhibition at H a couple of years ago [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all. Sorry you did not get any Petit a H
> items Serva. I love castles. DH and I today decided to go to Hallwylska in the summer.




Evening Nahreen, hope you can go to the Sevres H store some day. It was really peaceful and fun. I bought a bastia coincase in barenia with beautiful saphire blue lining in chevre. I was also offered a B30 but declined, because I'm a perfectionist. It was fun to be offered a bag and discuss the leathers. I will definitely return to the store in May.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^I'd love to visit Hallwylska some day




You will love it. They have some nice things in the museum store as well.


----------



## Serva1

You will probably get an overdose of Paris pics...but I've seen so many cute cats, delicious desserts and fabulous artistic pics of flowers and sceneries, so it's finally pay-back time [emoji1]


Lovely hotel lobby, flowers are welcoming the customers


----------



## Serva1

desserts to choose from


something for everyone


lemon tarts tend to be my favourites


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening and greetings from Paris [emoji632]
> View attachment 3335739
> 
> Weather is a bit gray and rainy but enjoying being here and did some shopping at my favourite stores already
> View attachment 3335741
> 
> One of my favourite hotels too [emoji1]
> View attachment 3335743
> 
> Fashion exhibition in the vestibule. Very theatrical dresses, BlueB you would probably love it



Very lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3336012
> 
> desserts to choose from
> View attachment 3336013
> 
> something for everyone
> View attachment 3336014
> 
> lemon tarts tend to be my favourites



They all look very nice.


----------



## Serva1

Food everywhere, fresh ravioli and Italian dishes in general are among my favourites


How do the French women stay thin with all this food around? Love Asian food [emoji173]&#65039;


And the cheese...




Love cooking and I just found spice heaven. You can imagine how good it smells


No wonder there are so many good French chefs in this world!


Veggies are fab too, asparagus in season and no awful plastic wrappings, a real farmers market on wheels


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> They all look very nice.




[emoji1] very dangerous sugaroverload


----------



## Serva1

Finally I'm concluding with some fashionpics. Did some windowshopping this evening


Hand embroided Gucci dreams


Gucci makes some really
 fabulous fur pieces, just like Fendi


Loro Piana and classic white for S/S


Black lace dresses for the perfect body


----------



## Serva1

Paris is a very dangerous place for my creditcards. Going to Hermès again tomorrow and stepping inside Chanel too. A real luxury overload. Cartier is next door and saw some really serious bling ( lovebracelet covered entirely with small diamonds). Too much bling around is like too many paintings in a day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Serva - Thanks for all the lovey pics this morning!


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
I'm feeling very hungry now after I looked at all the lovely pictures of desserts 
I need to go to Paris! 
Btw has anyone heard any news about the opening of the Chanel store here in Stockholm?

My (older) daughter's 2nd birthday is on monday but we will celebrate today as my mother in law is here.
She will get a red tricycle and a brio dolls carrige in plum among other things. Think she will be happy


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin - Happy Bday to daughter!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Finally I'm concluding with some fashionpics. Did some windowshopping this evening
> View attachment 3336030
> 
> Hand embroided Gucci dreams
> View attachment 3336033
> 
> Gucci makes some really
> fabulous fur pieces, just like Fendi
> View attachment 3336035
> 
> Loro Piana and classic white for S/S
> View attachment 3336036
> 
> Black lace dresses for the perfect body



Lovely window shopping.


----------



## Nahreen

Malin said:


> Morning!
> I'm feeling very hungry now after I looked at all the lovely pictures of desserts
> I need to go to Paris!
> Btw has anyone heard any news about the opening of the Chanel store here in Stockholm?
> 
> My (older) daughter's 2nd birthday is on monday but we will celebrate today as my mother in law is here.
> She will get a red tricycle and a brio dolls carrige in plum among other things. Think she will be happy



I am also waiting for the opening. It looked like there was much work left to do when I was in STH on 1/4. I hope they open before my next visit in the end of May.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^I'd love to visit Hallwylska some day











Serva1 said:


> Hallwyllska is great and not too big. I saw the Dowton Abbey clothes exhibition at H a couple of years ago [emoji1]



I have been once when I was a member of the Jan Mårtensson society and we went on a guided tour there and had dinner and book signing.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  I've now heard of more castles I haven't explored yet, I'll bring a map and


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Morning!
> I'm feeling very hungry now after I looked at all the lovely pictures of desserts
> I need to go to Paris!
> Btw has anyone heard any news about the opening of the Chanel store here in Stockholm?
> 
> My (older) daughter's 2nd birthday is on monday but we will celebrate today as my mother in law is here.
> She will get a red tricycle and a brio dolls carrige in plum among other things. Think she will be happy




Happy Birthday to your daughter!


----------



## Elliespurse

^ A morning nap.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
Had a lovely birthday cake today from Magnus Johansson, chocolate mousse with raspberry panna cotta on a brownie bottom.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin, that's a nice cake!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji1]
Those kitties [emoji173]&#65039; and what a chocolate cake! I hope Malin your daughter had a lovely Bday. 

Today I spent 5hrs at Hermes, browsing, shopping and discusding my SO. It was a perfect day in many way.



A lot of orange boxes



Christmas came early this year [emoji173]&#65039;

I have 2 more pairs of shoes and a book that I'm picking up next month. And yes, I feel totally spoiled [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

I shopped a lot of bracelets, cashmere shawls and my first pair of Hermès shoes. I never made it to Chanel, but I didn't have a rendevouz with my SA so I will do it next time. Paris has been pure pleasure, so nice friendly people and truly a trip to remember [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva - Congrats on your new H items!  They are truly works of art and to be enjoyed for many years.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva - Congrats on your new H items!  They are truly works of art and to be enjoyed for many years.




Evening Ellie [emoji1]
My words exactly and the service I got was superb. A sweet lady accompanied me to all departments carrying my bags and I felt like a queen. It was nice to experience that once in a lifetime. Needless to say the store was very crowded and I felt a little guilty to take her time. She escorted me to all the SAs and arranged a wonderful shopping experience. I didn't have to wait for anything. I feel very blessed and incredibly lucky. I placed a SO and awaiting a very special bag. Will take a few months.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a wonderful experience. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your SO.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's a wonderful experience. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your SO.




I will post pics of my black beauty when she arrives, hopefully this year [emoji1]


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Malin, that's a nice cake!




Well it looked a lot better irl then on my crappy picts!  
And it was a very nice cake, raspberry and chocolate goes so very well together


----------



## Malin

Serva: Seems you have had a great time and done some serious shopping


----------



## Malin

Nahreen said:


> I am also waiting for the opening. It looked like there was much work left to do when I was in STH on 1/4. I hope they open before my next visit in the end of May.




Well I heard from another tpf:er that went by today that it looked like it was nowhere near a opening. Strangely they had taken down everything that said Chanel as well.

I'm planning to swing by the LV store some day next week so I'll have a look as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## Serva1

Mornimg [emoji1]
Having a very healthy breakfast


----------



## Serva1

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's a relaxing Sunday here


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Malin, taking it easy too, checking out from the lovely hotel in 2 hrs. Enjoying the Picasso lounge for a while


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Last lunch in Paris. Scotish salmon with warm blini


Mango tare tatin with black pepper for dessert


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm..


----------



## Malin

Yummie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Malin

Evening Ellie


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Had a lovely birthday cake today from Magnus Johansson, chocolate mousse with raspberry panna cotta on a brownie bottom.
> View attachment 3336717
> 
> View attachment 3336719



Very nice cake!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely pix *Serva*!

Great you enjoyed your Paris trip.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely pix *Serva*!
> 
> 
> 
> Great you enjoyed your Paris trip.




Thank you [emoji1] just trying to keep up with contributing pics to this tread [emoji1] Paris was great, got more than I wished but nice to be back. Home sweet home [emoji173]&#65039; Going to sleep late tomorrow!


----------



## Serva1

Returning to Paris after a month. My favourite store [emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful gates, this one is the back gate to the Presidential palace


Spring was in full bloom


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] 
Back to business and a lot to take care today. Picking up dry clean, delivering boxes of Ladurée macaroons to people, ladylunch with a couple of friends, browsing for a new Jura coffey machine since our old one has broken down for good ( didn't get my morning coffey) so yes, it was time to come home again...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nice plans, I hope you gets the coffee machine in order.


----------



## Malin

Morning! 

Oh, I feel for you Serva, coffee is a must in the morning.
I actually wrecked the grinder in our Jura when I was pregnant...
I was so tired and when I was going to fill it with water I accidently poured it where the coffee beans should go, not thinking of what I was doing.....they fixed it (new grinder) but we were without drinkable coffee for a while.


----------



## Serva1

You feel my pain...morning latte is soooo important. Having my first latte (coconut soyamilk). Had an espresso after lunch at a posh restaurant but there is no comparison to this [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Nice Pic!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening  Nice Pic!




Evening Ellie [emoji1] Thank you. 
I'm so exhausted and it's just the beginning of the week.


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
Been to the hairdresser today to refresh colour and trim hair a little.
Btw here's before/after picture from february when I became a redhead (which I still am )


----------



## Serva1

Love your colour Malin [emoji7] I get so many compliments for my haircolour, looks very natural. Cannot believe I have been "natural" for so many years. Going back at some point but right now it feels great to have red hair.


----------



## Serva1

A pic from today with my olive green Céline biker leather jacket. It was a bit windy and I was pale because no makeup and supertired after late flight from Paris on Sunday. Also with flat hair but you see the colour well in this pic and with my green eyes it looks rather natural [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

I just realized I will be returning to Paris in less than one month!!!


----------



## Malin

Thank you Serva!
I really like your colour too and it looks fantastic with your olive green jacket! 
It's fun to do something different for a while.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Thank you Serva!
> I really like your colour too and it looks fantastic with your olive green jacket!
> It's fun to do something different for a while.




You are right about doing something different. I'm usually in my comfort zone but have started to think outside the golden box.


----------



## Serva1

I just found the perfect vintage gold necklace in granny's jewellerybox for tomorrow's formal Annual General Meeting followed by a most exclusive dinner at Savoy. I'm wearing a white lace dress with this piece


Never tried or carried it before but it looked nice with the dress. Taking a big cashmere H shawl to cover my shoulders.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Great hair colors!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, thank you, we seem to be a lot of redheads here [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, I wish for a bit warmer weather now.


----------



## Serva1

Just returned home from the dinner. It was delicious and I was very fortunate with the seating arrangements.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the_jewelry looks great!


----------



## Elliespurse

It's getting warmer  I had to check because it still feels cold.


----------



## Malin

Morning 

Thank you for sharing that hopeful news Ellie, I was starting to doubt that spring is coming...

Serva, your grannys necklace looks great!


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji1] 
Ellie, great new, I'm checking the weather forcast also and hope we get some sunshine too! Yesterday was a rainy day.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning
> 
> Thank you for sharing that hopeful news Ellie, I was starting to doubt that spring is coming...
> 
> Serva, your grannys necklace looks great!




Thank you Malin, Granny was a wonderful person, missing her so much and carrying her old jewellery at these formal events helps. She was a remarkable person. I only wear her pieces at special occasions.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lol.

Epic Fail :


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3339479
> 
> Just returned home from the dinner. It was delicious and I was very fortunate with the seating arrangements.




Very lovely!
Did you take pix of the food?


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely!
> Did you take pix of the food?




No, it was a very formal dinner [emoji1] We had the legendary Mannerheim menue at Savoy. I counted 7 different glasses in front of me[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Epic Fail :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339925




He is living " fast and furious". Must be a record of some sort [emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> No, it was a very formal dinner [emoji1] We had the legendary Mannerheim menue at Savoy. I counted 7 different glasses in front of me[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] so tired after yesterday


----------



## Blueberry12

Me too. I was filming outside until 1 am.
It was very cold.  ;(


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Today was a busy busy day but I managed to finish everything.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Today was a busy busy day but I managed to finish everything.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening


----------



## Serva1

Those cats go everywhere [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji1]
First time in 4 days I get my morning latte, feels great! DBF went to the countryhouse just to deliver some clean laundry and pick up my traditional Pavoni espresso machine. That is a real sign of love and I appreciate it so much [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening, rewarded DBF with some good food and his favourite Valhrona chocolate pieces.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Will do some gardening today.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Paperwork ( taxpapers), cleaning the home and then the reward: going to check out some silktunics in my friend's boutique. She texted me yesterday that she just got from Italy some more of her own designs and I love the first piece I bought.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all, nice plans!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all, nice plans!




Hope you have a fun weekend too Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Hope you have a fun weekend too Ellie [emoji1]



Yes it's a lazy weekend here  I'm still into websites and how to make them easier to navigate on small phones, how to display them faster etc. Thinking "outside the box" the main content should show within half a second while pics and media can show later when it's ready.


----------



## Malin

Morning! 

Glad you got your coffee, Serva. That's really thoughtful of your DBF 

That sounds interesting Ellie! 

I passed by the future Chanel store yesterday and it doesn't look like it will open soon....lots of work left.
But then again, who knows?


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Malin, yes it's interesting, the new Google backed AMP Project is also showing main content before media. They haven't rolled out AMP here in Sweden yet but it'll be interesting when they do. Btw, the link above is an AMP page.

I'm using a visual web builder but using it in new ways.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww, a place in the sun


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Yes it's a lazy weekend here  I'm still into websites and how to make them easier to navigate on small phones, how to display them faster etc. Thinking "outside the box" the main content should show within half a second while pics and media can show later when it's ready.




I admire how clever you are with computers and technical stuff ( I'm not), but I enjoy using webpages that work.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 3343047




A place in the sun [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> A place in the sun [emoji173]&#65039;





Elliespurse said:


> ^Aww, a place in the sun





Great minds think alike.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
So funny, I didn't realize you wrote the same comment to the sunny cat pic Ellie [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

We have great weather, having lunch today on the balcony with my sunnies but first finishing some taxpapers. Love this time of year. Will put some seeds in the soil. This year I'm growing a variety of different beans in the countryhouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, nice plans!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
It's finally been some spring weather today! 
Been out on the balcony and ofc had some "fika" (coffe-and chocolate mousse on brownie)


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm..


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Evening!
> It's finally been some spring weather today!
> Been out on the balcony and ofc had some "fika" (coffe-and chocolate mousse on brownie)
> 
> View attachment 3344346



Looks tasty.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Malin, looks yummy! I like the word " fika" even if we Finnish-Swedish don't use that word (most people wouldn't probably understand what it means...). We are so boring that we just "går på kaffe" or "dricker kaffe"...


----------



## misstrine85

I'm going to Stockholm this summer for 4 days. Can any of you reccomend a hotel? We want to live in the middle of Stockholm, so we can walk everywhere. And it would be great if there was a bathtub in the bathroom. The price is not that big an issue  

And tips for Stockholm in general would be lovely [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening misstrine85  I hope you get some hotel tips here.


----------



## Nahreen

misstrine85 said:


> I'm going to Stockholm this summer for 4 days. Can any of you reccomend a hotel? We want to live in the middle of Stockholm, so we can walk everywhere. And it would be great if there was a bathtub in the bathroom. The price is not that big an issue
> 
> And tips for Stockholm in general would be lovely [emoji1]




I usually stay at Nordic Sea, Nordic light or Elite Eden Park Hotel. The last two I know have rooms with bath tub but not all room categories. I think it is best to request a room with bath tub. I think Grand Hotel has bath tub in all room categories. I will try to stay there on my next visit but have not tried it yet. Grand Hotel and Elite Eden have bath robes as well.


----------



## Serva1

misstrine85 said:


> I'm going to Stockholm this summer for 4 days. Can any of you reccomend a hotel? We want to live in the middle of Stockholm, so we can walk everywhere. And it would be great if there was a bathtub in the bathroom. The price is not that big an issue
> 
> And tips for Stockholm in general would be lovely [emoji1]




I have only stayed at Hotel Lydmar. I like the location and the beds. They also have big bathrooms with bathtubs. Nahreen has more experience with the hotels i STH. I have found what I like so I'm always there if I stay over night. Usually I only make daytrips to STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] lovely day [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it is


----------



## Malin

Morning (?) 
Serva, yes, fika is typically swedish  
I just remembered reading this on the subject 
http://gamla.hbl.fi/feature/2015-12-26/783703/nu-ar-det-fikadags-men-vad-betyder-det

I will soon go on a (moderate) LCHF diet so that will mean less cakes and cookies to the fika so been splurging a bit


----------



## Blueberry12

Siesta...


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice in the sun


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
I enjoyed reading the article Malin, there are some differences in our Swedish language but not so much in culture. I like the sound of " en fika" but it could be also "ett" according to the article. The small word has a very broad meaning.

Those furballs are the cutest [emoji173]&#65039; The tails are magnificent!


----------



## Serva1

Usually I walk to the city but feeling lazy today with my light grey LV denim dress and carrying a matching limited edition denim bag (Neo Cabby). Also wearing my favourite H bracelets [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great colors!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Great colors!




Thank you Ellie, I like light grey with my red hair [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

This is my 3rd handbag of the day[emoji1]


----------



## Malin

Grey looks very nice to your hair colour


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Malin [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

I just love this bag, so grateful Nahreen showed her Kelly wallet in this colour, before I made my special order. The leather glows in the sunlight but is more muted indoors.


----------



## Serva1

Today's good deed: surprised my friend at LV by buying her a real purse instead of the fake LV she was carrying. The store manager came to chat and we left the fake bag in the store bin [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Today's good deed: surprised my friend at LV by buying her a real purse instead of the fake LV she was carrying. The store manager came to chat and we left the fake bag in the store bin [emoji1]
> View attachment 3347011




Serva, you looked good in your different outfits today. It was really nice of you to give a genuine LV to your friend. I am sure she was very happy about it.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3346940
> 
> I just love this bag, so grateful Nahreen showed her Kelly wallet in this colour, before I made my special order. The leather glows in the sunlight but is more muted indoors.




Yes, this is a great colour, it is really strong in real life.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen [emoji173]&#65039; I felt good about it and my friend couldn't stop smiling and I love surpricing people [emoji1] Sad thing, she hadn'tbought the fake bag herself, it was a gift, but made me think who buys a fake present? 

Hope you had a great day too [emoji1]


----------



## Malin

Soooooo it seems that the Chanel store here in Sthlm will be opening on the 18th of may. (I never would have guessed that as I was passing it last week)
http://metromode.se/mode/2016/05/01/det-har-datumet-oppnar-chanel-sin-butik-i-stockholm/

Serva: Gorgeous bags as always! That blue is just perfection!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Soooooo it seems that the Chanel store here in Sthlm will be opening on the 18th of may. (I never would have guessed that as I was passing it last week)
> http://metromode.se/mode/2016/05/01/det-har-datumet-oppnar-chanel-sin-butik-i-stockholm/
> 
> Serva: Gorgeous bags as always! That blue is just perfection!



Thank you Malin for your compliments [emoji1]

Great news, thank you for sharing Malin!!!Now I start to crave visiting STH...perhaps I could try to squeez in a trip on Fri 27th of May, if I could just reschedule my appointment with my hairdresser...I have a tuff boardmeeting on the 26th immediately after arriving from Paris.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, beautiful sunny day [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva 

I just saw this 101 year old LV Weekend bag  it looks like early Epi leather, the listing: http://online.auktionsverket.se/1605/381783-louis-vuitton-weekendvaska-1915-i-cognacsfargat/


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this 101 year old LV Weekend bag  it looks like early Epi leather, the listing: http://online.auktionsverket.se/1605/381783-louis-vuitton-weekendvaska-1915-i-cognacsfargat/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347581




Morning Ellie [emoji1]

I just love these early vintage LV bags. At our local store we have a small trunk from 1901. I need to take a closer look at this piece. You are right, looks like early epi!


----------



## ninakt

Good morning&#9728;&#65039;
We are at our summerhouse, four days mini vacation( I really need this, been just working lately long hours)
Our puppy is seeing a swan for the first time&#128515;
Gävle is on the other side of the sea, somewhere (350 km in between nothing but water)
I am trying to fix our garden and plant things during this holiday&#128514;


----------



## Serva1

The bag is according to my LV book, a square mouth travel bag. I have pics in my book of crocodile, walrus and grained leather. There are no close ups of walrus leather so would be interesting to know if this is cowhide or something more exotic.


----------



## Serva1

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3347598
> 
> Good morning[emoji295]&#65039;
> We are at our summerhouse, four days mini vacation( I really need this, been just working lately long hours)
> Our puppy is seeing a swan for the first time[emoji2]
> Gävle is on the other side of the sea, somewhere (350 km in between nothing but water)
> I am trying to fix our garden and plant things during this holiday[emoji23]




What a view, and the swan [emoji173]&#65039; Your puppy looks qute too and he must be very exited to see such a big bird so close! Enjoy your mini vacation ninakt. I'm just about to go to the ofgice, already worked an hour at my home desk...


----------



## ninakt

Thank you Serva!
Your blue B is&#10084;&#65039;
Have a nice day at work!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning ninakt, lovely view!


----------



## Serva1

ninakt said:


> Thank you Serva!
> Your blue B is[emoji173]&#65039;
> Have a nice day at work!




Thank you [emoji170]


----------



## ninakt

I am trying with these&#128514;


Last weekend we worked with the garden, it has been growing wild, so we really cleaned it. 
And bilded the boxes there. 
There is never time to do things like this, thow its the perfect opposite for work.


----------



## ninakt

Good morning Ellie&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Looks very ambitious with the seeds and garden. My garden is a forever project, I can never find time early in the spring to get started. Hope you get a good harvest this year, those boxes look very spacious.


----------



## ninakt

Some pics more from over the years, we had have the gottage. We try to fix the place little every year.


----------



## ninakt

Yep Serva, it can be, that my garden project goes down but I try not to stress it. At least it gives me an excuse to be outside, also my neck and shoulders feel better by doing hard manual work, instead just static work.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That  pic!


----------



## Nahreen

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3347607
> 
> I am trying with these[emoji23]
> View attachment 3347608
> 
> Last weekend we worked with the garden, it has been growing wild, so we really cleaned it.
> And bilded the boxes there.
> There is never time to do things like this, thow its the perfect opposite for work.




Afternoon. I have also been planting these past weekends. I finally finished today.


----------



## Nahreen

Malin said:


> Soooooo it seems that the Chanel store here in Sthlm will be opening on the 18th of may. (I never would have guessed that as I was passing it last week)
> http://metromode.se/mode/2016/05/01/det-har-datumet-oppnar-chanel-sin-butik-i-stockholm/
> 
> Serva: Gorgeous bags as always! That blue is just perfection!




Great news. It will be open when I go there for my work trip. Work will take the morning but I will have the afternoon off to visit the store and NK.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Malin

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Another sunny day ahead of us here in Sthlm, lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning Malin, yes it's lovely


----------



## Serva1

afternoon [emoji3]
Lovely pic ninakt!!! The view from the house is gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blueberry12

Found Flippin ' Burgers Foodtruck:


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

BB - that looks really good. My favourite burgerplace in Stockholm is Pete's burger.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 
Went to the movies ( double movie night) to relax. 

Never seen a foodtruck before [emoji3]Those fries look very tempting..


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
My Iphone 5 needs to be replaced, but it has already served me for more than 3 yrs so it's about time. I'm not going to wait for the release of Iphone 7 pro, the size is too big for my hand, so I'm buying the IP 6 SE. Same size as my old one and fits perfectly my python protective cases [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The smaller size phone is handy. I only use my large size (similar to iPhone 6 Plus) with and agenda type cover, it's not pocket sized.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Looks like another lovely day.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  The smaller size phone is handy. I only use my large size (similar to iPhone 6 Plus) with and agenda type cover, it's not pocket sized.




Morning Ellie, have to admit that the larger size would be better for me, the big screen is easier, but that is why I use my Ipad ( emails and messages). I will probably buy a bigger size after a couple of years, but right now I love my phonecases and they are still pristine, so the smaller size is perfect.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. Looks like another lovely day.




Morning Nahreen, yes wearing white again today. It's great with the sun [emoji41][emoji177]


----------



## Serva1

Shopping cheese with my favourite sunmerbag[emoji170] Looks very deep blue in this pic!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great pic and color!  - I got a small piece of Danish Skipper cheese earlier this week


----------



## Blueberry12

The Chanel store today :








I had one of these cakes at Sturegallerian. It was very nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3]
> Went to the movies ( double movie night) to relax.
> 
> Never seen a foodtruck before [emoji3]Those fries look very tempting..




Their burgers are very good.
Best in Sweden according to many , even one of the best in the world.






They sell the mini versions at the food truck.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]
Great news with the Flippin' Burgers, well done Sweden! I like the idea of a miniburger...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Great pic and color!  - I got a small piece of Danish Skipper cheese earlier this week




Thank you Ellie [emoji170] love blue


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> The Chanel store today :
> 
> Still looks pretty unfinished. Looking forward visiting the store on the 27th.
> 
> I had one of these cakes at Sturegallerian. It was very nice.
> 
> View attachment 3349368




Looks delicious, I haven't eaten a dessert in 2 days and I really need one!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Looks delicious, I haven't eaten a dessert in 2 days and I really need one!!!



I agree. You need a nice cake!


----------



## Nahreen

I am craving waffles with whipped cream and strawberry jam.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I agree. You need a nice cake!







Nahreen said:


> I am craving waffles with whipped cream and strawberry jam.




I definitely need a dessert. Fortunately I had a healthy late lunch so I can satisfy my sweet tooth. Going to the grocery store for the second time...


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I definitely need a dessert. Fortunately I had a healthy late lunch so I can satisfy my sweet tooth. Going to the grocery store for the second time...




Lovely!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I definitely need a dessert. Fortunately I had a healthy late lunch so I can satisfy my sweet tooth. Going to the grocery store for the second time...




It is good to live on the countryside, it means it is a bit of a pain to get to the grocery store so one really need to be desperate for sweets to bother driving in to town.


----------



## Serva1

It's an incredible queue here, Mother's Day tomorrow, that explains it...


----------



## Serva1

Waiting patiently...


----------



## Serva1

The treat of the day....Prinsess tårta [emoji177]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3349461
> 
> The treat of the day....Prinsess tårta [emoji177]




Prinsess tårta is one of my favorites.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Prinsess tårta is one of my favorites.




I like it too [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Great pic and color!  - I got a small piece of Danish Skipper cheese earlier this week




Love cheese, bought BrebirousseDargent, Reblochon Fermier and Chevre Melusine, my favourite ingredient in a warm goatcheese salad. I [emoji173]&#65039; French cheese


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
Blueberry: Flippin'Burgers is very nice, definately the best!
Bun Meat Bun is also nice 

I'm rather confused after reading this thread, I'm suddenly craving burgers, cake, cheese and waffles...


----------



## Nahreen

We grilled burgers last night. Today we are having spagetti bolognaise. We have waffle mix at home and cream and jam so I could make waffles if I want to.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Hope all Moms have a great day! I was so confused on Fri that I called my dear Mom and congratulated her on Mother' Day, until I realized it was Friday...This is what working on weekends/holidays does to me [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva and Ellie. My DH checked and we have mothers day later in May.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva and Ellie. My DH checked and we have mothers day later in May.




I've noticed that some holidays have different dates in different countries [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, it was a really long weekend. Hope you feel rested.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## ninakt

Evening!
Four days in the sun, planting and working the garden. Back home but so happy about beeing outside&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
The weather has really been spoiling us. Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Lovely summerday. 
Been on the balcony the whole day


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
So much work and a very tight scedule this week but that is my life and I'm so looking forward to moving to the countryside exactly a week from now. The good weather helps and gives a lot of energy even if I cannot enjoy it as much as I would like to. Love wearing summer white outfits [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes the weather is amazing now


----------



## Serva1

Love the early mornings when I get to enjoy a couple of hrs of morning sun, my latte on the balcony with view overlooking the sea and after job emails tPF [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Pink is always pretty in spring


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Beautiful colors!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, the green is so pure and yellowish. Love spring [emoji172]

Balcony view



and my favourite tree


----------



## Serva1

Today's lunch: detox fox supersmoothie


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]
Rewarding myself with some H summerperfume&showergel (got a 20% discount at our local "NK" and Tod's autumn sneakers 50% discount. I like to buy quality and save money.


----------



## Elliespurse

^"Buy quality and save money"  Great items!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Somehow this latest catpic makes me think of yoga, " catyoga"?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The catpic reminded me of a large tiger fell on the floor


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Aww, that cats belly! 
Too cute!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] just came home from a housewarming (an asset management company moved to a very posh adress)


carried my baby B and my new H shawl


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great colors!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Great colors!




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] being inspired my the Robert Dallet leopards and panthers


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Somehow this latest catpic makes me think of yoga, " catyoga"?




[emoji12]


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  The catpic reminded me of a large tiger fell on the floor




Haha!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Morning!
> Aww, that cats belly!
> Too cute!




His fur is so soft!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!
> 
> View attachment 3353719




I'm thinking tiger now [emoji173]&#65039; didn't know cats can be so flexible [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning, finally Friday [emoji173]&#65039; and a very busy day....Hope everyone has a great weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes Finally Friday


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning  Too lazy to move


----------



## Serva1

Morning tiger [emoji3] that stomack is soooo gorgeous, would soooo like to put my hand into that soft fur (and probably get the claws deep into my skin[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3])


----------



## Serva1

Robin is changing the tyres of our car. Had to leave the office and do this, because despite the fact that we have a big garage my DBF has not found time to change the tyres.

Wearing my light grey LV denim dress so a perfect outfit to a posh tyre shop [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a nice casual bag for a casual mission


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning tiger [emoji3] that stomack is soooo gorgeous, would soooo like to put my hand into that soft fur (and probably get the claws deep into my skin[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3])




No , he is very nice. 
You can do what you want...


----------



## Blueberry12

Look what I found!
I like great deals.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3354196
> 
> Robin is changing the tyres of our car. Had to leave the office and do this, because despite the fact that we have a big garage my DBF has not found time to change the tyres.
> 
> Wearing my light grey LV denim dress so a perfect outfit to a posh tyre shop [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Very nice bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on the sale find!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats on the sale find!



Thanx. They are very comfy!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] 
Great find BB!!!

I also bought a Karen Millen dress on discount -25% yesterday after the coctail party ( housewarming). Perfect at work.

It fits like a glove and shows a really nice waistline[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Bought another silktunic designed by my friend. The seamstress made it a bit more narrow. I'm taking it to Paris on the 23rd [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> No , he is very nice.
> You can do what you want...




He is adorable [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Great new items!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Great new items!




Thank you Ellie [emoji1] Hope you have great plans for the weekend. I'm working on both Sat and Sunday but my next Paris trip is on the 23rd so that keeps me going...


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
More adorable cat bellies 
And congrats all on the sales finds


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Great find BB!!!
> 
> I also bought a Karen Millen dress on discount -25% yesterday after the coctail party ( housewarming). Perfect at work.
> 
> It fits like a glove and shows a really nice waistline[emoji1]
> View attachment 3354468



Lovely dress! Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Evening!
> More adorable cat bellies
> And congrats all on the sales finds


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Thank you everyone for your lovely comments [emoji177]


----------



## Serva1

This is my favourite denim dress from the LV spring collection 2011. I just realized I have almost the same haircolour and style but not the figure [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
That's a great dress!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Bought another silktunic designed by my friend. The seamstress made it a bit more narrow. I'm taking it to Paris on the 23rd [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3354470




Lovely dresses Serva. The tunic looks comfortable.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
I'm so happy with my weight right now, bought a pair of work bermudas size 36 when I'm usually a 38. Feels good [emoji41]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening! 
I did not "dare" to go to the city due the ESC craziness. I don't like crowds.

Watching a ballet on SVT 2 , Tatiana , based on Onegin. 
It's very good.

It's a " making of documentary " first.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!
> I did not "dare" to go to the city due the ESC craziness. I don't like crowds.
> 
> Watching a ballet on SVT 2 , Tatiana , based on Onegin.
> It's very good.
> 
> It's a " making of documentary " first.




Love ballet, the music is great too [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
Congrats, Serva!  
I'm planning on getting there as well, steadily losing pregnancy weight


----------



## Serva1

Crowds are not nice, dislike strangers close to me and my bag. Went to Madonna's concert a few years back and even if we had VIP tickets it was a crowd. Not fun but I tolerated it, wore the right close and no fancy handbags.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Love ballet, the music is great too [emoji3]



Yes. Swan Lake is my fave. 

And Giselle.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Crowds are not nice, dislike strangers close to me and my bag. Went to Madonna's concert a few years back and even if we had VIP tickets it was a crowd. Not fun but I tolerated it, wore the right close and no fancy handbags.



Yes , crowds are very annoying. 
Esp. if you carry a light coloured bag.


----------



## Serva1

Evening BB and Malin [emoji3] thank you.
You just had a baby Malin, hope you both are doing ok [emoji3] I'm not a Mom, don't know anything about it, but the process (9 months+ giving birth) must be really demanding on a female body, despite the fact that it's natural and evolution has shaped us. 

Hope you reach your target weight soon, mine is just around the corner. Getting ready for my Paris trip and Chanel [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes. Swan Lake is my fave.
> 
> 
> 
> And Giselle.




My favourites too, also powerful music.The modern film and white screen ballet productions are too modern for me. Saw Anna Karenina some time ago here and I love old beautiful scenography, St. Petersburg has been great.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> My favourites too, also powerful music.The modern film and white screen ballet productions are too modern for me. Saw Anna Karenina some time ago here and I love old beautiful scenography, St. Petersburg has been great.





I like modern ballet too , esp. William Forsythe's work. 

One of my fave pieces :

http://youtu.be/NghGmjtxeak


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I like modern ballet too , esp. William Forsythe's work.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fave pieces :
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/NghGmjtxeak




This was beautiful and so precise. I hope I could work less in future and go more out in the evenings and enjoy culture. Next week I had planned to go and listen to Carmina Burana, but when I wrote the date down in my agenda more than 6 months ago I realized I probably wouldn't be able to make it. I'm currently a work-a-holic.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> This was beautiful and so precise. I hope I could work less in future and go more out in the evenings and enjoy culture. Next week I had planned to go and listen to Carmina Burana, but when I wrote the date down in my agenda more than 6 months ago I realized I probably wouldn't be able to make it. I'm currently a work-a-holic.



That's sad. Carmina Burana is great. Maybe next time. 

Have you seen Flesh and Bone? Very interesting show with real dancers.


http://youtu.be/1IMKDcDkwv4


----------



## Serva1

No I have not, seems like a very interesting series. I met our most famous ballerina at a party a year ago and sat down to talk to her. Such a beautiful lady with long legs. You need to be very disciplined to achieve what she has and of course love to dance more than anything.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> No I have not, seems like a very interesting series. I met our most famous ballerina at a party a year ago and sat down to talk to her. Such a beautiful lady with long legs. You need to be very disciplined to achieve what she has and of course love to dance more than anything.




Yes. It's a lot of hard work. 
But it's worth it if you can dance Odette/Odile or Giselle.


----------



## Serva1

Minna Tervamäki, prima ballerina at our National Opera 2009-2014 when she retired at the age of 44. Lovely lady and no diva. She danced Odette (also Giselle) a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Beautiful photo!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Minna Tervamäki, prima ballerina at our National Opera 2009-2014 when she retired at the age of 44. Lovely lady and no diva. She danced Odette (also Giselle) a lot.
> View attachment 3355858



Very lovely!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. My father in law visited us this weekend. He just left. I went to a dissertation party on Friday evening. It was buffet dinner with boar, venison and raindeer and salmon. 

I have never been to ballet. I also need to loose weight but I enjoy food too much. I think I need to stop eating potatoes and go for sallad to my meat.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The buffet sounds nice


----------



## Malin

Morning!
I love the ballet but it's been many years since I've been.

To switch the potatoes (and rice) for a sallad is definately the way to go. It's the meat and the good sauces one doesn't want to get rid off


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, thank you everyone for always being so supportive and friendly[emoji173]&#65039;

Having my lunch, home made goarcheese salad with white balsamic vinegar and olive oil. The cherry tomatoes ( buy domestic all year around) are really getting more tasty. Guess the plants get more sunshine [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Working as usual, but the weather is chilly so it's ok, not very tempted to go outside. DBF went to the countryhouse for a couple of days.


----------



## Blueberry12

Chanel today :


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, the Chanel opening is close now?


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening, the Chanel opening is close now?




Yes Ellie, I'm visiting STH on Fri 27th of May and hoping to pop by the store [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Just finished working and very tempted to go to the movies... boring to be home alone while DBF is at the countryside.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Morning, Serva!

I've heard that Chanel will open on thursday (19/5).
We'll see


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

My beautiful city [emoji173]&#65039;
Esplanaden, where all the fancy boutiques are.


----------



## Serva1

Love my city this time of year. Someone is playing classic music (violin&cello) in tve park. Sounds lovely together with the fountain


----------



## Serva1

Havis Amanda, feeling like a tourist [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful! It looks like early summer already


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon  Found a nice bag, warmer than the floor at least.


----------



## Serva1

Someone has been shopping [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Beautiful! It looks like early summer already




It was raining in the morning but the weather changed and I missed my sunnies[emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

Going to the movies (again) because I don't like being alone while DBF is at the countryhouse. Wish I had a furry friend to keep me company. At the countryside there are always animals.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a good working day!


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Malin

Evening Ellie


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Afternoon  Found a nice bag, warmer than the floor at least.





He likes to sit on paper bags.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Someone has been shopping [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]
Just took the car to the annual " healthcheck" and rewarding myself with a latte and croissant at a nice café.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm..  Nice pic too!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Mmm..  Nice pic too!




Thank you Ellie [emoji3] a little hasty and dark but I was so in need of latte...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3358454
> 
> Morning everyone [emoji3]
> Just took the car to the annual " healthcheck" and rewarding myself with a latte and croissant at a nice café.




Lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww  Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Someone is very hungry...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3]
> Someone is very hungry...




Shayn is always hungry.


----------



## Blueberry12

Or sleepy...


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] 
Very spoiled today...my friend drove me so I can pick up my car from service. He has a really nice MB AMG V8 turbo. The sound of the engine is soooo nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Yellow looks nice.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening  Yellow looks nice.




Evening Ellie, yes it is the perfect car for a summer day. Some people have a car crush, I have my handbag obsession [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Woke up extra early today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Early morning Nahreen, I'm off to work in perhaps half an hour. Thinking about dropping by the local café for an egg/bacon sandwich, they open before 6.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
You ladies have really early morning plans. Having my latte and then going to a morning meeting, dry clean and the office.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I am at my dads country house this weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's nice with the countryside


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Hope everyone has a nice weekend. Wish I could go to the countryside too, enjoy being at the countryhouse Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Nahreen, that's nice with the countryside




We just found 6 mouse babies i my duvet cover. We threw them out and I got a clean one but the mouse mother just came looking  for her babies. I screamed!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> We just found 6 mouse babies i my duvet cover. We threw them out and I got a clean one but the mouse mother just came looking  for her babies. I screamed!




I'm terrified of mice&snakes or anything bigger than a spider inside the house. Fortunately never seen them. Must have been a nasty surprice Nahreen [emoji16]


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> We just found 6 mouse babies i my duvet cover. We threw them out and I got a clean one but the mouse mother just came looking  for her babies. I screamed!



 It's the rich life on the countryside I guess  It's good you found them though.


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
My son and I have been out on the balcony for an hour and a half already.
I'm drinking my 3rd espresso and he's playing with his cars and watching the occasional boat pass by in the canal.

Haven't seen any mice  just a swan and some seagulls.


----------



## Serva1

We had a beautiful sunny day here. There is an event called " Ihana Helsinki" meaning 'wonderful Hki' going on in our Esplanaden park. It's a multicultural event, people prepping food, bbq and such. I usually don't ser so many ethnic people in the heart of Hki but it was fun. There are different type of flower arrangements decorating the lamp posts. I love orchids [emoji172]


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> We just found 6 mouse babies i my duvet cover. We threw them out and I got a clean one but the mouse mother just came looking  for her babies. I screamed!




Poor little ones. I hope the mom finds them.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I'm terrified of mice&snakes or anything bigger than a spider inside the house. Fortunately never seen them. Must have been a nasty surprice Nahreen [emoji16]




I hate snakes & spiders , but I like mice . They are so cute!

I had a mouse when I was a kid.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening  (that emoji is perfect for the cat pic above


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I hate snakes & spiders , but I like mice . They are so cute!
> 
> I had a mouse when I was a kid.




We saw once a little forestmouse in our "vedboden". It was looking down at us sitting on a roofbeam and it had big dark eyes. I was terrified but my DBF thought it was cute [emoji1] The mouse didn't go anywhere just kept looking at us. He probably felt safe and it was his/her home.

Spiders are no problem to me. We see "korsspindel" outside every year. They love old log houses and they are the largest spider here, have a beautiful web and a cross on their back. They don't come inside. If I find a spider or bee inside I always catch them with a small drinking glass and take them outside.


----------



## Serva1

I just love your catpics BB, always makes me smile and such a great way to start the day [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3361500




So beautiful!


----------



## Elendil

Morning!




Today I'm off to Västervik. Sirius date is haveing her babies next weekend and today we will try to find out how many babies there are in the HUGE belly. We are a little bit scared because she has gain a lot in weight so we need to find out if there are more than eight.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning  Awake but not really awake 

Hope it goes well in Västervik.


----------



## Elendil

It seems that Sirius date has no more than five or six babies which is good. Now we just have to wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds good, five or six seems a lot too.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> View attachment 3362225
> 
> 
> Today I'm off to Västervik. Sirius date is haveing her babies next weekend and today we will try to find out how many babies there are in the HUGE belly. We are a little bit scared because she has gain a lot in weight so we need to find out if there are more than eight.




Sirius is looking very pregnant and sleepy. Hope everything goes well [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Planning a little what to do in Paris. Good food and patisserie of course. Some shopping but not as much as last time.


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Planning a little what to do in Paris. Good food and patisserie of course. Some shopping but not as much as last time.




Paris sounds really nice!


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Paris sounds really nice!




Yes it is, very beautiful city and a lot to see and do. I'm going there at least one more time this year, perhaps two.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Enjoying my 3rd cup of espresso and checking out the forum while baby Alice just fell asleep in my arms.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin, that's nice


----------



## Serva1

Joining the coffey drinkers [emoji3] greetings from the airport. Waiting to board my Paris flight [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Baby Alice [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, have great stay in Paris


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363250
> 
> Joining the coffey drinkers [emoji3] greetings from the airport. Waiting to board my Paris flight [emoji173]&#65039;




Have fun!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> View attachment 3362225
> 
> 
> Today I'm off to Västervik. Sirius date is haveing her babies next weekend and today we will try to find out how many babies there are in the HUGE belly. We are a little bit scared because she has gain a lot in weight so we need to find out if there are more than eight.




So cute!


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Have a great time in Paris!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> We saw once a little forestmouse in our "vedboden". It was looking down at us sitting on a roofbeam and it had big dark eyes. I was terrified but my DBF thought it was cute [emoji1] The mouse didn't go anywhere just kept looking at us. He probably felt safe and it was his/her home.
> 
> Spiders are no problem to me. We see "korsspindel" outside every year. They love old log houses and they are the largest spider here, have a beautiful web and a cross on their back. They don't come inside. If I find a spider or bee inside I always catch them with a small drinking glass and take them outside.




Haha! The mouse sounds cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Morning!
> Enjoying my 3rd cup of espresso and checking out the forum while baby Alice just fell asleep in my arms.




[emoji76]


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> Morning!
> Enjoying my 3rd cup of espresso and checking out the forum while baby Alice just fell asleep in my arms.




How old is she now?


----------



## Elendil

I'm still working half-time because of my hand, I like working förmiddagar best but this week I get three late mornings and thats pretty good too.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's good you're working now. I prefer mornings too, we have a bit flex time and now I like to start an hour early (5.50 to 14.50)


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> How old is she now?




She's 8 weeks


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww  Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you lovely ladies, greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Having breakfast


----------



## Serva1

One of the things I like about this hotel that it is very quiet. I'm the first one here to have breakfast, many people order it to their rooms. The times I've stayed here I don'r remember seeing other people having breakfast. Guess I'm an early riser [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
That looks nice, Serva, quiet hotel breakfasts are the best.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all, yes that looks really nice Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Malin&Ellie [emoji3]
A very spoiled girl here, listening to Frank Sinatra, still enjoying the solitude and having a really handsome charming and smiling young French gentleman bringing me latte, juice and whatever I might desire. So different than at home where I spoil my DBF with breakfast every single day [emoji3]

Love the details, looking at beautiful flowers and silver. I could get used to this...


----------



## Malin

Now it sounds even better!
I think I need to go there


----------



## Serva1

Again downstairs having breakfast with my niece. I couldn't eat anything else but a croissant, now I'm having fruit and yogurth to kerp me going until lunch. I need the energy to shop and above all, make right decisions.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice in the shadows today


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather. I planned some new flowers today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes it's lovely weather now


----------



## Serva1

Evening, the weather in Paris is much colder than in Helsinki. I was about 5 hrs at Hermès and enjoyed every moment tomorrow Chanel and Hermès for some smaller items, exploring the Sevres store as well.  Just had Dim Sum and very happy [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's nice with exploring Hermes


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, that's nice with exploring Hermes




Evening Ellie [emoji3]
I'm too social and need to chat with all my SAs [emoji3] Even the storemanager recognises me and comes to exchange a few words. I'm so spoiled. DBF drove us to the airport and said I seem to go to Paris, like he goes to the countryhouse. He doesn't mind and never complains about my extravaganza. After all I buy my own luxuries [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Hermès [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning - Orange boxes!  Serva congrats on your new items!  The bag looks really nice!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning - Orange boxes!  Serva congrats on your new items!  The bag looks really nice!




Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
I knew you would like the barenia bag. I need a modern H piece that I can use in different ways.


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> I knew you would like the barenia bag. I need a modern H piece that I can use in different ways.
> View attachment 3364858
> 
> View attachment 3364859




I like that H bag! I hope that todays shopping will be as fun as yesterdays!


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

The cold that I had yesterday has taken a turn for the worse. No work for me today, only tea and a good book.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil  Tea and a good book sounds nice.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> I like that H bag! I hope that todays shopping will be as fun as yesterdays!




Morning Elendil [emoji3] thank you, have a lovely day you too.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> The cold that I had yesterday has taken a turn for the worse. No work for me today, only tea and a good book.




Oops, didn't know you have a cold. Hope you recover soon. Not nice to be ill, slows one down a lot.


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Ooooh, lovely shopping Serva! 
I actually just mailed Hermes but in a much smaller errand 
(Been thinking of Evelyne again so asked if they will make them with ghw again. )


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> The cold that I had yesterday has taken a turn for the worse. No work for me today, only tea and a good book.




Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning!
> Ooooh, lovely shopping Serva!
> I actually just mailed Hermes but in a much smaller errand
> (Been thinking of Evelyne again so asked if they will make them with ghw again. )




I know you love the Evie, there were many on display (several sizes) but no ghw. Clemence is great in Evelyn, so soft to touch. I'm going to Hermès again today and if I have the opportunity I will ask about the hw. I think you mentioned gold ( beige brown leather). You need your dreambag, you deserve it and being a Mom and all. Crossbody will work well with baby Alice [emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> I know you love the Evie, there were many on display (several sizes) but no ghw. Clemence is great in Evelyn, so soft to touch. I'm going to Hermès again today and if I have the opportunity I will ask about the hw. I think you mentioned gold ( beige brown leather). You need your dreambag, you deserve it and being a Mom and all. Crossbody will work well with baby Alice [emoji173]&#65039;.




I think it would be a great everyday bag. 
It would be kind of you to ask if you have the opportunity. But no extra trubble for my sake.
Have a nice day now


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.

That was a big orange tower Serva. So many lovely items. I am eagerly anticipating my trip to STH on Friday. Business in the morning and pleasure in the afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  That's nice with the plans.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I like going to STH a few times a year for shopping and take the opportunists for pleasure when I get the time.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364448
> 
> View attachment 3364449
> 
> Hermès [emoji173]&#65039;




Congrats!

Great finds!


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Oops, didn't know you have a cold. Hope you recover soon. Not nice to be ill, slows one down a lot.







Malin said:


> Hope you get well soon!







Elliespurse said:


> Morning Elendil  Tea and a good book sounds nice.




Thank you!

It feels better now so I will go to work tomorrow, only one patient and then paperwork.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Chanel was lovely, found out my size.


----------



## Serva1

Every time I go to Place de la Concorde I admire these lights [emoji172]


----------



## Serva1

Our flight is 2hrs delayed. We went to the hairdresser and Benôit worked again wonders with my hair. Regret I didn't go to this whiskey store to get a small bottle. It's been restraining...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful lamp


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  did the flight work out in the end?


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
After 3,5hrs of sleep I just dropped the car at the workshop. They need to code the key and the start/stop isn't working like it should so I've decided never again Ford and back to MB. Our car is not even 2 yrs old. But of course, carproblems can occur with any brand.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  did the flight work out in the end?




Morning Ellie [emoji1] yes, but they never told us the reason. Well, we had time to squeeze in a visit to the hairsalon so it wasn't so bad. At the airport they changed the gate 3 times, but I avoided the hazzle by asking the staff what was the estimated boarding time, since there was no info available for customers. 

First time I experienced a very delayed flight, they avoided compensation since it was under 3 hrs before takeoff. 

A real "easyjet vibe" (remember seeing those reality TV programs...).


----------



## Serva1

Will be an interesting day at the office, soooo sleepy, and I might skip a shareholders' meeting starting at 6pm, besides need to pick up the car...gosh


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> I think it would be a great everyday bag.
> It would be kind of you to ask if you have the opportunity. But no extra trubble for my sake.
> Have a nice day now




Malin, went to do my last shopping at H yesterday, checked the bag section twice but the queue was crazy, so I didn't find out about the Evie and hw situation at this point. However, hope my SA will email me the specs about the lining of my new bag, so if I get her email I will forward your question.


----------



## Serva1

I'm a creature of habits, same café as last week Thu when I took the car to the repairshop.


----------



## Malin

Morning!
No problem Serva, I hope you had a wonderful time.

Was on 2 month check up with baby Alice yesterday. She has grown 8 centimeters in 2 months! (I'm stunned)
She fell asleep in the stroller on the way home


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's nice baby Alice is growing fast


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> Was on 2 month check up with baby Alice yesterday. She has grown 8 centimeters in 2 months! (I'm stunned)
> She fell asleep in the stroller on the way home



 And in no time she'll be a teenager.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

The cold carries on but is is getting better. 

This weekend it's time for Öland Spirar so I did all my grocery shopping today, I don't dare to hit the road with all the tourists


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, good move on the early grocery shopping


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> And in no time she'll be a teenager.




Oh oh.
Not so sure that I'm looking forward to that


----------



## Malin

Morning!

Not sure if I like this update of the App.
For one it seems I can no longer see which messages I answered to.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Sitting on the train which is about to leave for Stockholm. Will go to Karolinska for work this morning. Will visit NK to pick up some things and the new Chanel store in the afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> Morning!
> 
> Not sure if I like this update of the App.
> For one it seems I can no longer see which messages I answered to.




And there is reklam at the end if each page... [emoji35]


----------



## Elliespurse

It's looking better now


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> And there is reklam at the end if each page... [emoji35]




Yes...noticed that too...


----------



## Blueberry12

Dinnertime...


----------



## Serva1

Happened to be in STH today and had a lovely teatime with BB&Nahreen [emoji173]&#65039; Hope we arrange a CS meeting in Autumn, more info when date is confirmed.


----------



## Serva1

Flight home went better than arrival to STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning - Lovely combo of the bag colors!  It sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Having some hotel breakfast. Yes it was nice meeting you BB and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, hotel breakfasts are the best


----------



## Nahreen

I do not eat much in the morning and at home I never eat breakfast.


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Lovely bags and cat 

Off topic but just bought a new lamp, think it's pretty cool


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow! I like that, congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Lovely bags and cat
> 
> Off topic but just bought a new lamp, think it's pretty cool
> View attachment 3367532
> 
> View attachment 3367533
> 
> View attachment 3367534




Very cool.


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Lovely bags and cat
> 
> Off topic but just bought a new lamp, think it's pretty cool
> View attachment 3367532
> 
> View attachment 3367533
> 
> View attachment 3367534




Wow! Were are you going to hang it?


----------



## Elendil

I ordered a new pair of tights today. Since I only have white clothes at work I like to go a little crazy at the gym.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great colors!


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Wow! Were are you going to hang it?




We live in a 2-floor apartment so either in the larger living room downstairs or in the smaller one upstairs, haven't decided for sure yet


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> I ordered a new pair of tights today. Since I only have white clothes at work I like to go a little crazy at the gym.
> 
> View attachment 3367775




These are really nice!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Congrats on your new lamp Malin, never seen the design before, so cool. I love lamps, especially floor and tablelamps. 

Congrats Elendil, good that you go for colour. I tend to use colourful accessories, but wear a lot of white. In business it's mostly black. 

Working and attending a garden "talko", meaning shareholders together fix the garden and plant summerflowers.We usually have it once a year, I've organized it twice now. 

Also, going to the countryhouse for a luxurious 3 days. Soon it's time to move there for the summer and I want all houses to be clean and perfect. Guess I need to cut the grass too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Nice plans!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Nice plans!




Morning Ellie, thank you, hope you have a great Sunday too [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Awful weather so will stay indoors reading.


----------



## Malin

Morning!
It's a new design from Markslöjd.
Sounds like a full day, Serva.
Nahreen: Wish I could stay indoors reading today too


----------



## Elendil

I was hopeing for some rain today but nothing yet but it is very kvavt så maybe with a little luck we get thunder later. 



Elliespurse said:


> ^Great colors!







Malin said:


> These are really nice!







Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3]
> Congrats Elendil, good that you go for colour. I tend to use colourful accessories, but wear a lot of white. In business it's mostly black.




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji1]
Full day indeed Malin, but now finally on my way to the countryhouse! Refuse to come back until Wed evening. But with little baby Alice you have a 24/7 job, all Moms work a lot, so in the end my job is much easier. At least I don't worry about the company as all Moms always think/care for their kids.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Awful weather so will stay indoors reading.




We have had sunshine all afternoon and DBF is hoping for rain, because he doesn't like the pollen from coniferous trees. He is so disappointed there will be no rain in a week...


----------



## Serva1

So great to be at the countryhouse. Sleeping in the big guesthouse until I have cleaned the villa from top to bottom.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Having some hotel breakfast. Yes it was nice meeting you BB and Serva.






Yes, it was nice to meet you too!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Lovely bags and cat
> 
> Off topic but just bought a new lamp, think it's pretty cool
> View attachment 3367532
> 
> View attachment 3367533
> 
> View attachment 3367534



Very nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3367017
> 
> Flight home went better than arrival to STH.



Lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Great pics  they are really growing.


----------



## Blueberry12

Yes.
But Sheyn is much bigger.

He loves food.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Sirius became a father of five beautiful babies this weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats Sirius!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji41] greetings from the countryhouse! I've been busy organizing things, today I need to contonue cutting the lawn, plant the flowers and feed my 9 summer guests ( Nebbis with her 8 ducklings). She brought them out yesterday and they were running on the lawn so I had to stop cutting it.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely catpics and magnificent Sirius, congrats &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Elliespurse

^Awww, Nebbis!  She looks proud.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Exciting...






It's just a small item I've seen last friday , I went back to buy it and it was gone.


But I've found it online...


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> Sirius became a father of five beautiful babies this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3369247




Congrats!


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

My cold is getting better so I'll try to visit the gym tomorrow.



Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats Sirius!







Serva1 said:


> Lovely catpics and magnificent Sirius, congrats &#10084;&#65039;







Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning - Congrats BlueB!


----------



## Metope

Hei hei! Are most of you Swedish, or are there any more Norwegians here?


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Morning - Congrats BlueB!



Thanx!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Actually I've been active already for hrs, very pleased how I've organized everything here at the countryhouse, so much easier to come here next time when all the cleaning is done, summerflowers planted and basics in order.

Congrats BB, so excited that you have been bitten by the H bug [emoji1] it's so addictive. Perhaps I will amuse myself this year by counting how much I've spent on H items, both online and in store. Perhaps I should buy their shares to [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Glad your cold is finally getting better Elendil [emoji1]

It's great weather here at the countryhouse. Will return in 1,5 weeks.


----------



## Serva1

Metope said:


> Hei hei! Are most of you Swedish, or are there any more Norwegians here?




Hi Metope, I think there are no Norwegians, but you are very welcome [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Metope said:


> Hei hei! Are most of you Swedish, or are there any more Norwegians here?



Hi there! There are mostly tPFers from Sweden, Finland, Norway and Denmark here in the chat 

:welcome2:


----------



## Metope

Serva1 said:


> Hi Metope, I think there are no Norwegians, but you are very welcome [emoji1]



Thanks! I've moved to the States so I'm always looking for people to talk to back home, but Sweden and Denmark are awesome too of course!


----------



## Metope

Elliespurse said:


> Hi there! There are mostly tPFers from Sweden, Finland, Norway and Denmark here in the chat
> 
> :welcome2:



Yay! I've been skimming the last few pages of the thread and you seem like a great bunch!


----------



## Serva1

Metope said:


> Yay! I've been skimming the last few pages of the thread and you seem like a great bunch!




[emoji1] we are a mixed group but get along well


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> Actually I've been active already for hrs, very pleased how I've organized everything here at the countryhouse, so much easier to come here next time when all the cleaning is done, summerflowers planted and basics in order.
> 
> Congrats BB, so excited that you have been bitten by the H bug [emoji1] it's so addictive. Perhaps I will amuse myself this year by counting how much I've spent on H items, both online and in store. Perhaps I should buy their shares to [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> Glad your cold is finally getting better Elendil [emoji1]
> 
> It's great weather here at the countryhouse. Will return in 1,5 weeks.





Thanx.
It's green.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> It's green.




Pls post pic here when you get your orange box. Is it something Bleu Paon (green blue colour)?Another guess, a Carmen in mint green?


----------



## Serva1

Great weather at the countryhouse






I planted a Japanese tree that will turn yellow and red in autumn.






Irises are my favourites [emoji170] 











These are pretty too and smell divine. Summer is here!!![emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Pls post pic here when you get your orange box. Is it something Bleu Paon (green blue colour)?Another guess, a Carmen in mint green?



Yes , Blue Paon , no Carmen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, always busy at work when I've been away from the office a couple of days. Having my basic sushilunch


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nice


----------



## Blueberry12

;(

Probably this was last order from Hermes.com

They use FEDEX and I need to travel to Arlanda to get my package.


So annoying.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon, always busy at work when I've been away from the office a couple of days. Having my basic sushilunch
> View attachment 3371311




Lovely!


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> ;(
> 
> Probably this was last order from Hermes.com
> 
> They use FEDEX and I need to travel to Arlanda to get my package.
> 
> 
> So annoying.




Strange, I got my parcel delivered by Postnord. FedEx reffered the parcel after the arrival at Arlanda but you can't see that on the tracking page. Have you called FedEx?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Strange, I got my parcel delivered by Postnord. FedEx reffered the parcel after the arrival at Arlanda but you can't see that on the tracking page. Have you called FedEx?



I did. They said they can redeliver it , but I am not at home all day / weekdays or I can collect it at Arlanda. 
It was not possible to pick it up where you can pick up other packages.


I am just back from Arlanda.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse




----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats!!  Love the color! The leather looks like exotic?


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats!!  Love the color! The leather looks like exotic?



It's calf , but looks a bit Lizard-ish.


----------



## Elliespurse

It looks really nice


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> It looks really nice



Thanx. It's very pretty!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
So sorry Fedex failed you BB. Your bracelet looks great, the gold hw makes it so pretty.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji1]
> So sorry Fedex failed you BB. Your bracelet looks great, the gold hw makes it so pretty.



Yes. Hopefully next time I find what I want at the NK store.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3371573
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371574
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371576




Lovely BlueB. FedEx here=post nord. They can sometimes just leave parcels outside if we are not home so I avoid ordering online now. I try to go to STH a few times a year to visit Hermes.


----------



## Nahreen

Worked in the garden all morning. Here are some pics on our new garden furniture and of our garden.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Lovely BlueB. FedEx here=post nord. They can sometimes just leave parcels outside if we are not home so I avoid ordering online now. I try to go to STH a few times a year to visit Hermes.



Maybe it's different in Stockholm as you can get it from Arlanda? 


Very strange.

They said my only options were :
-stay at home all day and wait for the delivery any time during the day. 
-request that they leave it outside 
- get it redirected to an other address like workplace , but I do not have one specific workplace.

- collect it at Arlanda 

No postnord. ;(


----------



## Blueberry12

Wearing the Micro Rivale today:






I like this colour :


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks nice BlueB!

Nahreen, the garden and furniture looks great!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Wearing the Micro Rivale today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373002
> 
> 
> 
> I like this colour :
> 
> View attachment 3373003



They are both beautiful.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Maybe it's different in Stockholm as you can get it from Arlanda?
> 
> 
> Very strange.
> 
> They said my only options were :
> -stay at home all day and wait for the delivery any time during the day.
> -request that they leave it outside
> - get it redirected to an other address like workplace , but I do not have one specific workplace.
> 
> - collect it at Arlanda
> 
> No postnord. ;(



I think it is because we live on the countryside. In town FedEx delivers but not out here.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^It looks nice BlueB!
> 
> Nahreen, the garden and furniture looks great!



Thank you Ellie. It was this years investment in our house.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I think it is because we live on the countryside. In town FedEx delivers but not out here.



I guess so. Probably it's not worth for them to cooperate with Postnord as most people can pick one of the other options with no problems.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Worked in the garden all morning. Here are some pics on our new garden furniture and of our garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372997
> View attachment 3372998
> View attachment 3372999



Very lovely!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely!




Thank you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, did I spot a lovely blue teacup in your garden?


----------



## Blueberry12

I think you'll easily guess what I have in the bag...


----------



## Elliespurse

^H item?


----------



## Nahreen

Exciting BlueB.

Yes Ellie. It is a Blue tea cup from our favourite orange company.


----------



## Blueberry12

I had such a great luck!
I was thinking of ordering the bracelet online , but I thought gold hardwere would look better with the Anemone colour and next to the Micro Rivale , and the Fedex experience was not so good. 

So I visited NK...






It was meant to be.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^H item?




 indeed.


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats BlueB!  They looks great together!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats BlueB!  They looks great together!



I agree. I like purple & green together.


----------



## Blueberry12

I also had this cake :


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm..


----------



## Nahreen

Lovely bracelets BlueB. The cake looks good.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Lovely bracelets BlueB. The cake looks good.




Thanx. I am very happy with the Bracelets.


----------



## Blueberry12

Dinner:


----------



## Nahreen

Looks like a good dinner.


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> I had such a great luck!
> I was thinking of ordering the bracelet online , but I thought gold hardwere would look better with the Anemone colour and next to the Micro Rivale , and the Fedex experience was not so good.
> 
> So I visited NK...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373069
> 
> 
> 
> It was meant to be.




Great combo!


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening to everyone [emoji1]
BB, you have definitely been bitten by the H bug, gorgeous anemone KDT [emoji171] Congrats!
Nahreen you have lovely flowerbeds and the garden furniture looks very comfy. I only have a balcony view in town...green with envy [emoji1]

Went to 6 "studentmottagningar" today, a real party Saturday and champagne and food everywhere (not good for my Chanel project). Fortunately I have at least 3 weeks before I need to go to Paris for dress fitting.

Carried a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch today, such a beautiful summer day


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> A very late evening to everyone [emoji1]
> BB, you have definitely been bitten by the H bug, gorgeous anemone KDT [emoji171] Congrats!
> Nahreen you have lovely flowerbeds and the garden furniture looks very comfy. I only have a balcony view in town...green with envy [emoji1]
> 
> Went to 6 "studentmottagningar" today, a real party Saturday and champagne and food everywhere (not good for my Chanel project). Fortunately I have at least 3 weeks before I need to go to Paris for dress fitting.
> 
> Carried a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch today, such a beautiful summer day



Very nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Great combo!





The Anemone colour is so pretty.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Looks like a good dinner.



It was so good.
Have you tried Burger & Lobster?


----------



## Blueberry12

BTW , I was so impressed by the SA at NK, I asked about this bracelet , and she said they had one KDT bracelet in Anemone and she got the right box with bracelets and then the box with my KDT at once.

No visible labels , she just seemed to remember where to look.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> BTW , I was so impressed by the SA at NK, I asked about this bracelet , and she said they had one KDT bracelet in Anemone and she got the right box with bracelets and then the box with my KDT at once.
> 
> No visible labels , she just seemed to remember where to look.




They have some lovely SAs at HNK.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
My 6 yr old niece is coming to visit me today. We will have lunch in town and go to the zoo.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

You look great in that photo Serva. Yes I enjoy the newly furbished patio. 

BlueB, I have not tried lobster burger.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, great pic Serva


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, having brunch with my 6 yr old niece at our "Grand" Hotel Kämp


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon, having brunch with my 6 yr old niece at our "Grand" Hotel Kämp




Very nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it's nice weather now


----------



## Nahreen

Yes really lovely weather.


----------



## Elendil

Anyone interested in some fika?


----------



## Nahreen

Elendil said:


> Anyone interested in some fika?
> 
> View attachment 3374108




I so crave some sweets.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks tempting!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] 
Eating healthy this week after too many desserts and pastries last week. Also, leaving my car at home and walking instead. 

Had a good time at the Zoo with my niece yesterday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Malin

Morning!
My DH has been to Vegas at a work conference (he works at an american company) for a week so haven't had much time to look at the forum or facebook or..... so now I have some catching up to do 

Lovely bracelets Blueberry, that anemone colour is gorgeous! And they look very good together.
Your picture actually makes me want to get a leather bracelet as well


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Morning!
> My DH has been to Vegas at a work conference (he works at an american company) for a week so haven't had much time to look at the forum or facebook or..... so now I have some catching up to do
> 
> Lovely bracelets Blueberry, that anemone colour is gorgeous! And they look very good together.
> Your picture actually makes me want to get a leather bracelet as well



Thanx.
I prefer leather bracelets , they are feels more comfy than hard ones.

They had a very pretty orange KDT at NK and of course some more neutral colours if you are interested.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

At Smaka på Stockholm :









Rhubarb pie from Utö Värdshus :


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm, great choices!


----------



## Blueberry12

^

They were all yummy.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> 
> I prefer leather bracelets , they are feels more comfy than hard ones.
> 
> 
> 
> They had a very pretty orange KDT at NK and of course some more neutral colours if you are interested.




I have to go to NK soon and check what they have 

Oh, I'm a little jealous on that food, I just ate a kebabsallad that wasn't very good. 
Sorry, no pictures


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> I have to go to NK soon and check what they have
> 
> Oh, I'm a little jealous on that food, I just ate a kebabsallad that wasn't very good.
> Sorry, no pictures



Good luck. They have many lovely bracelets.
But no more Anemone ones.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> Good luck. They have many lovely bracelets.
> 
> But no more Anemone ones.




Haha, I already figured  
And btw I checked it out on the website and I think you were right to get it with ghw


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Haha, I already figured
> And btw I checked it out on the website and I think you were right to get it with ghw



Yes.




I think the GHW ones are prettier and I don't like to wear GHW & SHW together.

Of course it's just my personal preference. 
Others might like to pick one of each.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] feeling a bit like the last cat pic, wish I could have a lazy day...but need to prep for an important boardmeeting and make a budget for the company. I have a date with my calculator.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all,


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. The food pictures makes me hungry.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Really cute!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Raining cats and dogs here today. 

Those adorable furballs &#10084;&#65039; always puts a smile on my face [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] a very very busy day but tomorrow, after a meeting with my accountant I can finally go to the countryhouse and relax for a couple of days. Need to be in town at the office next week one day but then I can go back to the countryside. Waiting to hear from my SA at Chanel in order to book my trip to Paris. Might happen very soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Hope you will have a nice weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  yes, a lazy weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]
Greetings from the countryhouse. My dear niece keeps me busy and is a constant companion, not really used to it but she is very charming. Glad I took 2 Ipads to the countryhouse, she watches her programs and I relax with tPF and browse the internet. I finally finished cutting the grass today. So nice to be here, despite the chilly weather.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

I finally made a decision what to buy at the pre-sale at Mulberry. I still wonder why they have the pre-sale since the link is spread on here and Facebook so no one waits anyway. [emoji23]


----------



## Nahreen

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> I finally made a decision what to buy at the pre-sale at Mulberry. I still wonder why they have the pre-sale since the link is spread on here and Facebook so no one waits anyway. [emoji23]




What did you buy?


----------



## Elendil

I'm going to Gothenburg in 2,5 weeks so I will take a look at NK also.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.

Congrats Elendil


----------



## Nahreen

Elendil said:


> View attachment 3378897
> 
> 
> I'm going to Gothenburg in 2,5 weeks so I will take a look at NK also.




It is always great to make a bargain. I just ordered some clothes from Ralph Lauren on sale.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!





I had my fave cake again :


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon, too lazy to move


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon  He looks big now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes! - A new forum look!


----------



## Malin

Morning!
Yes! Seems to work ok on the phone so far too...
The app doesn't work yet for me, but I hate the app after the update a while back.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin, I think they are working on an app update too. The mobile view looks great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
Been to the hairdresser today for a much needed refreshment of hair dye.
Went with a darker red this time.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks great!  I always love the colder red, but it seems it's a harder color dye.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

I haven't been able to rea h the forum for a couple of days but it seems that I'm not alone.

I bought myself a new pair of ridingpants today, I haven't ride for a couple of years so now it's time to get back in the saddle.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Elendil, that's great!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Been to the hairdresser today for a much needed refreshment of hair dye.
> Went with a darker red this time.



Malin, your hair looks so nice [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elendil, that's great!



Morning Ellie [emoji1] been busy with little niece the passed days. Going to the office felt like vacation [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] returning to the countryhouse today with my little adorable niece. Being a "summer Mom" is fun but I haven't found the balance yet.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> I haven't been able to rea h the forum for a couple of days but it seems that I'm not alone.
> 
> I bought myself a new pair of ridingpants today, I haven't ride for a couple of years so now it's time to get back in the saddle.



I would love to get up in the saddle too, glad you find the time. Love horses [emoji173]️


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> ^Looks great!  I always love the colder red, but it seems it's a harder color dye.


Thanks! They are very good with colours  

I forgot to tell hat I got a response from Hermes a while back regarding my question of the gold Evelyne and GHW, message as follows (without names):
"Dear Madam,
Thank you for your interest in our products.
Please be advised that in our current collections we indeed only offer the silver plated hardware on our Evelyne bag. Unfortunately we don't know in advance if we will offer it in gold plated hardware again in the future but your comments have been noted as indeed it gives a different style to the bag.
We remain at your entire disposal for any further information. "

So I guess I will be patiently waiting


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice they noted your comment


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's nice they noted your comment


Yes, I also got a reference number if I had more questions in the subject.
It's a nice touch, making you feel that they care a little 
Customer service as it should be.


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Malin, your hair looks so nice [emoji173]️


Thanks Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

It's Finally Friday


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Thanks! They are very good with colours
> 
> I forgot to tell hat I got a response from Hermes a while back regarding my question of the gold Evelyne and GHW, message as follows (without names):
> "Dear Madam,
> Thank you for your interest in our products.
> Please be advised that in our current collections we indeed only offer the silver plated hardware on our Evelyne bag. Unfortunately we don't know in advance if we will offer it in gold plated hardware again in the future but your comments have been noted as indeed it gives a different style to the bag.
> We remain at your entire disposal for any further information. "
> 
> So I guess I will be patiently waiting



So nice you got a personal reply. I think the Evie is a very popular bag so in future I can very well image ghw being offered again [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> It's Finally Friday



Yes, finally Friday AND I don't have to go to the office until July 7th so very happy to be at the countryhouse again.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nice weather:





Kitteh agrees :


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks nice!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Working tomorrow but still enjoy it is weekend. My clothes arrived from RL and I am happy with all things.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, congrats on your finds!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. It is always good to make a bargain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning!
Hope you remembered your umbrella, Ellie 
It's going to rain all day. :S


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Raining here all day too, probably the entire weekend, but I dont mind. I have some paintings to put on the wall in the big guesthouse and a really heavy mirror. Also 2 books to read


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin and Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Been to work today this morning. Will relax the rest of the day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Working tomorrow but still enjoy it is weekend. My clothes arrived from RL and I am happy with all things.



Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
Been to NK today but since I had baby Alice with me it was a rather short visit 
I was planning to check out some of the sale and bracelets at H but there were a lot of people at H at the time so I just went by the Marc Jacobs sale. 
Baby Alice patience was up after about 20 min in there so then I had to go and get a fika with her at a calmer less crowded place.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin  That's nice checking out the stores with baby Alice


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Malin  That's nice checking out the stores with baby Alice



Morning!
Well as I only got about 20 minutes from when I entered a crowded NK there wasn't that much checking out the stores 
It was more time spent doing fika, but that's ok


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  hmm, they promised sunshine today.


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> I would love to get up in the saddle too, glad you find the time. Love horses [emoji173]️



I got an answer yesterday that I have a place in one of the dressagegroups that start in August at the ridingschool were I started to ride 23 years ago. [emoji106]

Now I have two problems, I haven't ride for like 10 years [emoji79] and I have to loose about 10 kg during the summer. [emoji79]

But I got myself a new helmet yesterday. [emoji4]


----------



## Elendil

Malin! I saw your new lamp with the "planets" in a store last week. It looked really nice! [emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Elendil, that's nice with the riding-school! - We got some  here now!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lunch.

















Rhubarb Pie :


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmmm


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

Bought some strawberries and asparagus from the gårdsbutik here in my village on my way home.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm, the strawberries looks perfect!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Here is one of Sirius's daughters.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Awww  Are they ok?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Spent a lovely day at Skansen today with the kids.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all. Malin that's nice


----------



## Elendil

Evening!



Elliespurse said:


> ^Awww  Are they ok?



Yes, they eat and sleep. [emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Elendil, that's nice.


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
I don't get why I can't see some pictures on the forum. Like Elendils picture above, I get the broken picture icon


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin  Elendils pic should be visible, it's uploaded through the app I think. Are you using the app too?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Sometimes I also have problems seeing pics and only see a broken picture like Malin. I use the app on my iPad and my phone.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, the updated tPF browser version should work nicely too. All pics from the old site are not processed yet though.


----------



## Malin

Evening!
I'm also using the app on iPad and iPhone. 
It doesn't seem to matter thou, I can't see Elendils picture in the browser version either.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin, I'll ask @Vlad but perhaps it's a security setting on iPad iPhone?
(Elendil's post/pic is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chateau-scandinave-6.840074/page-319#post-30354356)


----------



## Vlad

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Malin, I'll ask @Vlad but perhaps it's a security setting on iPad iPhone?
> (Elendil's post/pic is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chateau-scandinave-6.840074/page-319#post-30354356)


Cute kittens!  I don't have an issue seeing the picture, it's correctly embedded and displayed @Malin Is it not showing in either Safari or Chrome for you? Try a laptop?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Vlad said:


> Cute kittens!  I don't have an issue seeing the picture, it's correctly embedded and displayed @Malin Is it not showing in either Safari or Chrome for you? Try a laptop?



It doesn't show on my Laptop either, tried chrome, safari and firefox.
Ah well.
Maybe some security setting.


----------



## Elendil

Elliespurse said:


> Elendils pic should be visible, it's uploaded through the app I think. Are you using the app too?





Malin said:


> Evening!
> I'm also using the app on iPad and iPhone.
> It doesn't seem to matter thou, I can't see Elendils picture in the browser version either.



Strange, the pic is uploaded with the app.


----------



## Elliespurse

^ I think the new pics issue is looked into as I see more reports in the feedback forum, some shows, some not. The older albums/pics are being transferred to the new forum too.


----------



## Vlad

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> Here is one of Sirius's daughters.




Just figured it out. The app for some reason decided to host the attachments offsite on the app provider's servers and not our own. Sigh. To be honest, I would much prefer users utilizing our new and improved website instead of the unpredictable app.


----------



## Nahreen

Vlad said:


> Just figured it out. The app for some reason decided to host the attachments offsite on the app provider's servers and not our own. Sigh. To be honest, I would much prefer users utilizing our new and improved website instead of the unpredictable app.



I like the app since it shows my participated threads easily. Can I do this on the computer site also? 

Another advantage with the app is that you can take pictures with your phone or iPad and then directly upload them on the forum.


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Strange, the pic is uploaded with the app.
> 
> View attachment 3388760



This pic I can see, adorable kitten btw 
But the one in your original post I can't see.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Glad Midsommar.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, happy midsummer!


----------



## Malin

Morning!
Happy (rainy) midsummer!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin  Happy midsummer!


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

Glad midsommar!

Vi have sunny weather, 30 degrees in the shadow.


----------



## Malin

Where do you live Elendil?
Sounds a lot better than here in Stockholm, it's not raining at the moment but it's very.....grey.


----------



## Elendil

I live on Öland.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] Wishing everyone a wonderful Midsummer. My guests left yesterday. Been cleaning and moving some furniture here at the countryhouse. Still exhausted after my little niece visiting auntie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Happy midsummer!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Happy midsummer!



Thank you Ellie, been catching up on tPF this evening. I've been away for some days, too busy with little niece.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] it's grey and a bit chilly today but cozy with book, soft Wolford cashmere cardigan and thick cashmere socks.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's a bit better weather here now.


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Feeling HOT HOT HOT. It's 25 degrees indoors and sunny. I'm off to the gym, at least they have air conditioning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. We got spontaneously invited to friends last afternoon. We spent the afternoon and evening at their house.


----------



## Nahreen

We have 26 degrees outside and indoors.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's nice with the friends. I have 23-24 degrees indoors here.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] I just took off my cashmere cardigan and socks. It's getting warmer and I'm going to go out and cut the lawn.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice with warmer weather.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji41] it's going to be a hot day today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. It is hot inside but it is gloomy outside. I hope for rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  It feels a bit humid.


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you all had a nice Midsummer.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks nice! I was waiting for some  pics!


----------



## Nahreen

The food looks lovely BlueB. What are you barbequing?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> I live on Öland.



Ah that explains it 
Most sunny part of Sweden.


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Went to mall of scandinavia today.....we were not alone  :S
Second time I've visited, not so impressed of our newest galleria.
But they have a Disney store which the kids like....


----------



## Mediana

Happy Midsummer everyone. I haven't been here in ages for what it seems. How are everyone?


----------



## Mediana

Anyone know a freakin good hairdresser in Stockholm? I've been going to the same hairdresser since forever and I feel like i need a change. I want a creative colouring done even thought my original hair is black. Any suggestions?


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Midsummer Med  Everything is fine here. Have you been in Sthlm for the holidays?


----------



## Serva1

Happy Midsummer Med, nice to see you here again [emoji3] I have a good hairdresser in Paris (treatments&cut) and Helsinki ( colour expert) but no advice to share about STH. It's easy to find good ones in NY, Paris and probably Ldn. All big brand salons have their own colour experts. I'm very picky when it comes to colour. I understand you are looking for a new approach for your hair, hope someone can give advice/tips.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Went to mall of scandinavia today.....we were not alone  :S
> Second time I've visited, not so impressed of our newest galleria.
> But they have a Disney store which the kids like....



Never been to mall of Scandinavia, but Disney stores are fun for kids. The quality of the clothes, however, is not so good.


----------



## Mediana

Well my saloon is pretty good. I go to Hårgänget.  I might just need to change the hairdresser, I feel like she's lost her edge and drive. Not sure how well it would go over if I suddenly go to somone else at her saloon. 

Ellie, I've been pretty rooted in Stockholm for the last couple of months. Anyone have any fun vacation plans for the summer? 
I've been waiting for summer to come and now were in the middle of it and I haven't even realised. Time really do fly.


----------



## Mediana

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Went to mall of scandinavia today.....we were not alone  :S
> Second time I've visited, not so impressed of our newest galleria.
> But they have a Disney store which the kids like....



It's a good place to go when its raining, but the stores are pretty boring. I wished they would have gone with an even bigger mix of stores. On the other hand, it is better than many other gallerias/mall.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Med, no summer plans her yet.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]
I understand your dilemma Med and I would too change the saloon, because it might otherwise cause friction. 

No special plans, basically living at the countryhouse all summer, going to town for boardmeetings but trying to work from here as much as possible. Will be an interesting day today when the stock market opens...

Currently waiting for my SA at Chanel to email me about some rtw and then I'm off to Paris. Will be my 3rd trip to the city this year. 

Did you get your C handbag repaired?


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Sirius woke me up at 4 am screaming in the kattgården. I decided to take a look and saw a huge hedgehog crossing the lawn. I guess Sirius have never seen a hedgehog before [emoji23], the others who were outside just kept sleeping. The hedgehog had obviously seen the cats before because he didn't care, I always have a couple of them every year.

I'm off to Gothenburg tomorrow for a little holliday.


----------



## Elliespurse

^ Morning Elendil


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji3]
> I understand your dilemma Med and I would too change the saloon, because it might otherwise cause friction.
> 
> No special plans, basically living at the countryhouse all summer, going to town for boardmeetings but trying to work from here as much as possible. Will be an interesting day today when the stock market opens...
> 
> Currently waiting for my SA at Chanel to email me about some rtw and then I'm off to Paris. Will be my 3rd trip to the city this year.
> 
> Did you get your C handbag repaired?



Yes, the C handbag is repaired. It was only a couple of stitches but Chanel took it in. I haven't been in Paris this year yet but I with to go soon. Not sure when I'll be able to fit it in. 

I so wish I had a country house. Did a bidding on one in Ekerö a couple of months ago but the bidding went crazy. However, haven't been able to find another one with the same location. Well, well. .. I keep looking.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.
Nice to see you back Med.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> The food looks lovely BlueB. What are you barbequing?




Pork Chops.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Yes, the C handbag is repaired. It was only a couple of stitches but Chanel took it in. I haven't been in Paris this year yet but I with to go soon. Not sure when I'll be able to fit it in.
> 
> I so wish I had a country house. Did a bidding on one in Ekerö a couple of months ago but the bidding went crazy. However, haven't been able to find another one with the same location. Well, well. .. I keep looking.



Glad you got it done. I'm a perfectionist and a couple of stiches would have bothered me too. 

Hope you find your countryside/seaside paradise. Keep looking, there will be other options. Glad my boyfriend inherited the family place 10 yrs ago. I've been here for over 20 yrs so it feels very much like home. The townhouse can change but this paradise will always be here.


----------



## Serva1

Hope everyone has a relaxing evening. It's raining here but I'm glad I don't have to water  my garden.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji41] sunshine and so warm today. Been eating wild strawberries and enjoying the summer. Water is warm too so today will be the day when I go swimming for the first time this year!


----------



## Serva1

I enjoy my colourful summerflowers. Usually I don't go for bold colours but I'm happy I chose these. I like symmetry so of course there are two pots.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Summer!  Lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Sittning in an indian restaurant in Gothenburg. Went to Mulberry and found a bag in the sale and then I have been walking around in Haga and buying tea and indian spices.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, that sounds really nice! and a Mulberry on sale!


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> Sittning in an indian restaurant in Gothenburg. Went to Mulberry and found a bag in the sale and then I have been walking around in Haga and buying tea and indian spices.



Sounds like you have had a lovely afternoon Elendil! Congrats on your sale finds [emoji3] 

Mulberry sales are real sales up to  -50% and true bargains. My friend found 2 croc embossed handbags and phoned me about a black ostrich Bays being available -50%. I have my white croc embossed as a countryside bag so I don't need a new one. 

Their bags last forever, can take rain and just develop nice patina.


----------



## Elendil

Here she is! Tessie hobo in buttercream. She's like a big marshmallow. 

It's been a year since a visited Mulberry in Gothenburg but they remembered me. 




I haven't decided yet what I will so tomorrow but I am thinking of going to Universeum.


----------



## Elliespurse

^This is gorgeous!  Congrats! I like this style!


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Here she is! Tessie hobo in buttercream. She's like a big marshmallow.
> 
> It's been a year since a visited Mulberry in Gothenburg but they remembered me.
> 
> View attachment 3393927
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet what I will so tomorrow but I am thinking of going to Universeum.



A nice souvenir from Gothenburg. I've been to the city once, at the University for an annual dinnerparty and ball. It was fun, you Swedes sure know how to party [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Serva1 said:


> Never been to mall of Scandinavia, but Disney stores are fun for kids. The quality of the clothes, however, is not so good.


I agree about the quality of clothes, not good at all. But the toys are ok. 



Mediana said:


> It's a good place to go when its raining, but the stores are pretty boring. I wished they would have gone with an even bigger mix of stores. On the other hand, it is better than many other gallerias/mall.



I agree. Would have liked if they had a little different set of stores.
Would have been nice with some designer stores as well.


----------



## Malin

Elendil said:


> Here she is! Tessie hobo in buttercream. She's like a big marshmallow.
> 
> It's been a year since a visited Mulberry in Gothenburg but they remembered me.
> 
> View attachment 3393927
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet what I will so tomorrow but I am thinking of going to Universeum.



Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

Congratulations Elendil.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elendil

Elliespurse said:


> ^This is gorgeous!  Congrats! I like this style!





Serva1 said:


> A nice souvenir from Gothenburg.





Malin said:


> Congrats!





Nahreen said:


> Congratulations Elendil.



Thank you!

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, waiting patiently for DBF to arrive to the countryhouse with my online purchases from H.com. I love being here but missed a little shopping and H in my life. Fortunately I can shop online [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, a H purchase!


----------



## Elliespurse

I stopped at a tiny cafe 5.50AM on my way to work. I got a bagel with hot fried egg, bacon, cucumber, paprika, butter and mayonnaise!  no need for anything else until lunch


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I stopped at a tiny cafe 5.50AM on my way to work. I got a bagel with hot fried egg, bacon, cucumber, paprika, butter and mayonnaise!  no need for anything else until lunch



Love a good bagel, got used to them in NY. Better than a hamburger, except those gourmet miniburgers BB has been posting pics of...very curious about them [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

So impatient about my H package DBF is delivering. He should arrive soon [emoji3] I have to be very careful not to give him the wrong impression, not just snatch my parcel and run [emoji3]


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> So impatient about my H package DBF is delivering. He should arrive soon [emoji3] I have to be very careful not to give him the wrong impression, not just snatch my parcel and run [emoji3]



You might have to say hi to him first. [emoji23]

It's always a long wait when a parcel is on its way.


----------



## Elliespurse

A huge diamond is auctioned at Sotheby’s London 7pm tonight  http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lesedi-la-rona-the-diamond-of-a-lifetime.946260/


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3393573
> 
> Morning everyone [emoji41] sunshine and so warm today. Been eating wild strawberries and enjoying the summer. Water is warm too so today will be the day when I go swimming for the first time this year!



Lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Love a good bagel, got used to them in NY. Better than a hamburger, except those gourmet miniburgers BB has been posting pics of...very curious about them [emoji3]




Those are yummy but you have to track down the foodtruck online...

They park on different streets different days. 

But they have the same but bigger burgers at the Restaurant.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> I stopped at a tiny cafe 5.50AM on my way to work. I got a bagel with hot fried egg, bacon, cucumber, paprika, butter and mayonnaise!  no need for anything else until lunch



Sounds yummy!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Here she is! Tessie hobo in buttercream. She's like a big marshmallow.
> 
> It's been a year since a visited Mulberry in Gothenburg but they remembered me.
> 
> View attachment 3393927
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet what I will so tomorrow but I am thinking of going to Universeum.



Congrats!

Lovely bag!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> A huge diamond is auctioned at Sotheby’s London 7pm tonight  http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lesedi-la-rona-the-diamond-of-a-lifetime.946260/



Love diamonds and will be interesting to see who will buy the piece.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I watched and it's unclear if was unsold or sold in the after-sales. I'll look at the results tomorrow..


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Elendil


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] very mixed weather here today, sunny and warm followed by very strong winds and heavy rain. Summerday weather can be tricky, glad I made it to the stores before it started pouring down.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Yes the weather is changing back and forth.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

I'm on the train going back home. My feet are screaming with pain after three days of walking but it has been a great mini holliday. And I am definetly on a shopping ban for at least six months.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, really nice pics!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning


----------



## Elendil

Morning!



Elliespurse said:


> Evening Elendil, really nice pics!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] the F/W shawls are appearing on the H.com site. I don't think I will have a lot to shop, a pair of twillies and perhaps 1-2 shawls.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, that's nice


----------



## Nahreen

I have some more items reserved at H in STH and one included a new season scarf[emoji3]. Will pick them up in 1,5 week.


----------



## Serva1

How exciting Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Nahreen, that's nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Thinks Ellie. I am really looking forward to my trip to STH. I will celebrate my 40th birthday in STH and have booked Wedholms fisk for dinner one evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ah that's something to look forward to!


----------



## Nahreen

I will work one more week and then go on vacation.


----------



## Elliespurse

Me too


----------



## Elendil

Nahreen said:


> Thinks Ellie. I am really looking forward to my trip to STH. I will celebrate my 40th birthday in STH and have booked Wedholms fisk for dinner one evening.



That sounds like a trip to look forward to!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Cute!  Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning [emoji3] but I'm on vacation!!!


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, hope you are having a nice weekend.I had to get a little "cityvibe" after spending a long time here at the countryside. Fortunately it's just 15 mins to a big city so it's conveniant.  [emoji3] Bought some food I cannot get at our local store and good coffey beans.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Had a good day with my nephew. We went with him on a surprise outing to a Dinosaur exhibition. He enjoyed it even though we grownups felt it was not our thing but we did it for his sake. I saw my niece who is now 15 months and such a big change since Christmas, she has really grown and was so happy. She used to be so scared of strangers and cried everytime I looked at her before. Now she was completely different.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's a nice experience with the niece and nephew.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  I'll leave the car for service this morning, it looks like nice weather for biking back.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] Happy Sunday everyone! We have a bit cloudy weather today but I don't mind as long as it's warm.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm back


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. One more work week. So much looking forward to our trip to STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!

Is it only me who has issues with uploading pix?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  BB, are you using the app or the web?


----------



## Serva1

Morning  I cannot see all pics posted in H treads...so yes, having issues too [emoji3] and I'm using the app.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Morning  BB, are you using the app or the web?



Neither of them works for me.
I got an error message in the app and the picture is just "loading" in ages if I use the webb.


----------



## Blueberry12

Now it worked on the webb , but the app still doesn't work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Blueberry12 said:


> Now it worked on the webb , but the app still doesn't work.


The web should work better. The app seems to store pics at their own location off tPF. If the app provider is changed, the pics could disappear.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> The web should work better. The app seems to store pics at their own location off tPF. If the app provider is changed, the pics could disappear.



Thank you Ellie, we are lucky to have our own mod here and computer wizard [emoji3] [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Now it worked on the webb , but the app still doesn't work.



Morning to our furry friend [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

It's been raining all night and still pouring down, but so good for the garden. I have time to catch up on tPF, plan my trip to Paris and don't need to go to the store so very nice day inspite of rain [emoji170]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, summer rain can be nice


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

BB - I can see your pic. Sweet summerfur!


----------



## Serva1

A very wet pic from the garden with blueberries, strawberries...nice to be indoors today


----------



## Blueberry12

It works now on the webb , but it's pretty slow.


----------



## MrGoyard

Hi there!

I am going to Stockholm (staying in Nacka) in September, for the 4th time already, can't wait! This time I would love to spend some time in the Swedish nature instead of only visiting the city and it's hotspots. So I was wondering if you maybe have tips on were to go.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elliespurse

MrGoyard said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am going to Stockholm (staying in Nacka) in September, for the 4th time already, can't wait! This time I would love to spend some time in the Swedish nature instead of only visiting the city and it's hotspots. So I was wondering if you maybe have tips on were to go.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi! That's great you're visiting! I'm sure others here has recommendations but perhaps a steamboat tour? http://www.waxholmsbolaget.se/visitor/archipelago-traffic/steamboat-tours/


----------



## MrGoyard

Elliespurse said:


> Hi! That's great you're visiting! I'm sure others here has recommendations but perhaps a steamboat tour? http://www.waxholmsbolaget.se/visitor/archipelago-traffic/steamboat-tours/


 Thanks a lot, love it!


----------



## Blueberry12

MrGoyard said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am going to Stockholm (staying in Nacka) in September, for the 4th time already, can't wait! This time I would love to spend some time in the Swedish nature instead of only visiting the city and it's hotspots. So I was wondering if you maybe have tips on were to go.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




You could also take bus 433 or 434 and visit Strömma Krog.
Very nice restaurant at the water.

Djurö is also close and very nice.

If you like animals you could also visit Siggesta Gård. They have great food. 

Bus 437 or 439.

Or a short drive if you take a car.


----------



## MrGoyard

Blueberry12 said:


> You could also take bus 433 or 434 and visit Strömma Krog.
> Very nice restaurant at the water.
> 
> Djurö is also close and very nice.
> 
> If you like animals you could also visit Siggesta Gård. They have great food.
> 
> Bus 437 or 439.
> 
> Or a short drive if you take a car.


 Thank you so much, great info! I wrote them down in my Stockholm book.


----------



## Blueberry12

MrGoyard said:


> Thank you so much, great info! I wrote them down in my Stockholm book.



I hope you'll have a great trip!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## ninakt

Good morning from sunny stockholm!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning  Nice pic!


----------



## ninakt

You girls are so spoiled with all the Birger Jarlsgatans shops, now that even Celine is opening here[emoji1]
We actually came early in the morning, DH is working, I accompanied, did a little walking around. Wow, Stockholm is beautiful.


----------



## ninakt

It is so hot out, that I must buy a lighter dress, than what I am wearing now, oh well


----------



## Blueberry12

ninakt said:


> You girls are so spoiled with all the Birger Jarlsgatans shops, now that even Celine is opening here[emoji1]
> We actually came early in the morning, DH is working, I accompanied, did a little walking around. Wow, Stockholm is beautiful.



Have you found anything at the NK & Nathalie Schuterman sales?
Have fun in Stockholm!


----------



## Serva1

Have fun in STH ninakt. You look great with your eyecatching Fendi tote. Love Céline shoes and have a couple of bags and rtw too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

My muscles are hurting today after a new gym pass yesterday, I hope that it gives results.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil  that's great with the gym pass!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] going to town for 2 nights and then back to countryside bliss. Hope it stops raining next week...

Well done Elendil, you will get results, just be persistent [emoji3]


----------



## ninakt

Good morning[emoji295]️
So I have been exploring Stockholm, Wasastan, Södermalm, Gamlastan and all the nice shops around the city centrum. We sat yesterday evening at the wooden terrace in Slussen, where the Hilton is. The city was so vibrant, people are smiling and enjoying life. 
DH is working here mostly and has been saying, that he wants to move here. I belive him now, haha. 
Anyway, have a nice day everyone[emoji2]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] 
Ninakt, sounds like you had a lot of fun in STH with your hubby! 

Love visiting STH, don't know so much about all the evening fun&places to go since I'm mostly there for the shopping and just enjoying the city vibe.

I love living in a big city close to the countryhouse. The supply of food (deli food) is so much better and I need the shops, pretty parks, beautiful buildings and a little people around me.


----------



## ninakt

Still enjoying to last bit but nothing wins the feeling of beeing at our little summer place. This is the roof terrace of scandic centralen. Very nice, very crouded.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening ninakt


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Soon summer vacation. Going to STH on Sunday. Will celebrate my 40th birthday there on Tuesday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, yes it's a special Friday - I'm leaving work early


----------



## Serva1

Evening, just arrived at the countryhouse. Exhausted after 2 long day at work, boardmeeting and errands. 

Hope you have a nice trip to STH Nahreen [emoji1]

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Serva - enjoy your weekend at your house!

Nahreen - enjoy Stockholm! 

I have been to the animal hospital with Katla today for some treatment for her paws and ears, she has something that is called pemfigoid which causes her skin to "fall off" if we don't give her steroids all the time. But as long as she doesn't have blisters she's a happy cat. [emoji192]

I'm "suffering" with träningsvärk after the first week with my new pt, and I still have to workout tomorrow. But the end resultat will be great! [emoji123]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, I'm glad Katla is happy anyway  Hope it "works out" with the workout


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> Serva - enjoy your weekend at your house!
> 
> Nahreen - enjoy Stockholm!
> 
> I have been to the animal hospital with Katla today for some treatment for her paws and ears, she has something that is called pemfigoid which causes her skin to "fall off" if we don't give her steroids all the time. But as long as she doesn't have blisters she's a happy cat. [emoji192]
> 
> I'm "suffering" with träningsvärk after the first week with my new pt, and I still have to workout tomorrow. But the end resultat will be great! [emoji123]



I hope Katla gets better soon.


----------



## Blueberry12

Holiday at least!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

The boys are happy eating tuna.


----------



## Blueberry12

I'll stay at the archipelago the next 2 weeks and just eat , swim and rest except attending the Swedish premiere of Tarzan next monday.

I still try to decide what to wear. 
You don't dress up that much at Swedish Red Carpet Events as you do in other countries. 

It's a pity.


----------



## ninakt

Late evening everyone. Back at the summerhouse.
Congratulations Nahreen for your b-day! 
Elendil, hopefully your cat is getting better with steroids. To my experience, animals seem to tolerate streidtreatment so much better than we humans do.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Nice plans BB and ninakt


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] love reading about all your plans! I've been making up excuses why not go jogging in the evening but as soon as I recover from my headache I will go running. I have to keep my thoughts on the Chanel dress [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Hope Katla feels better, we do what we can for our members of the family. BB your tuna loving boys [emoji173]️ Ninakt, you have mastered how to give [emoji106] to someone, I have no clue how you made it...been trying without success. Will try one more time.

BB the red carpet event sounds great, yes people don't dress up, except for perhaps Bond, not even for opera....


----------



## Serva1

Yes, I managed to give a [emoji106]


----------



## Elendil

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Elendil, I'm glad Katla is happy anyway  Hope it "works out" with the workout





Blueberry12 said:


> I hope Katla gets better soon.





ninakt said:


> Elendil, hopefully your cat is getting better with steroids. To my experience, animals seem to tolerate streidtreatment so much better than we humans do.





Serva1 said:


> Hope Katla feels better, we do what we can for our members of the family.



Thank you!

I think that Katla knows that she needs treatment, she always sit still when we have to give her injections and she likes her laser treatments. Unfortunatly all the steroids makes her fur terrible, she looks like Tina Turner after a spin in the torktumlare. 




The fourth and final gym workout for the week is complete, Thank god for aircondition at the gym.


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] Katla looks great [emoji177]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning, finally sunshine again [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Katla looks adorable!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Thank you for your kind wishes everyone. Have spent 2 days at our summer house but left today to go to STH. Just quickly went home to change packing and water the garden. Visiting DHs sister tonight and tomorrow we will go to our hotel. We took the car this time so we could be flexible with the times.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a nice stay in STH


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Nahreen, have a great time with your DH in STH and hope you have a lovely birthday [emoji898][emoji513][emoji177] tomorrow!!!


----------



## ninakt

Morning, cloudy day today. 
I was working yesterday all day, with the garden. I find it so refreshing to work outside with the yard. I must be getting old[emoji2]
DH is not too happy about it. He is afraid getting involved[emoji23]


He did me this little wine garden ( sorry if I reposted it)


And he builded these wooden boxes with agony[emoji23] but now he gets to eat fresh salad every day( wich he enjoys, as men do love salads[emoji51])


----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning, the garden looks great!


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Ninakt - what a lovely garden!

I haven't done anything with my garden this year because of my hand and the water shortage.

New week new training program, if I don't write anything in a couple of days it will be because of my biceps can't move my arms anymore. [emoji23]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil, good luck with the training


----------



## Serva1

Lovely garden ninakt!!! I'm green with envy [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] Hope you stretch your muscles before and after workout Elendil [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

At the Tarzan premiere now.
Alex seems happy.

Great he has a huge premiere at home.


----------



## Blueberry12

^


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Had a great dinner today at Wedholms. I am so full and tired now. We also had a nice lunch at Wienercafeet. 

Hope you are enjoying Tarzan today Blueberry.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  that sounds great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Dinner today :


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Had a great dinner today at Wedholms. I am so full and tired now. We also had a nice lunch at Wienercafeet.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying Tarzan today Blueberry.



Sounds very nice!
Yes , Tarzan was fun!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Craving fresh strawberries today [emoji526][emoji526][emoji526]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva. Will do some shopping today. Only looked a short time yesterday since both DH and I were tired. Not so much people as I expected. No que into Chanel and only one other customer and me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen - Happy Bday!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, I'm back from 10 very intense days in Almedalen.
I'm heading to NK today to look for .. well something. 
Been trying to find a good restaurant for breakfast and dinner today but all the good ones close for the summer. This is another reason that I don't like Stockholm in the summer. Grrrr
Anyway, heading to Norway tomorrow for some Hiking.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Med, the Norway hiking sounds great!


----------



## Mediana

Yes,  unfortunately the weather doesn't seem to be on our side. A bit worried there.


----------



## Mediana

Thought about going to Ejes for some chocolate but they are closed for the summer as well


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes my favorite lunch restaurant is only open this week and then closed for three.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^ what does he want? cuddle?


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back from 10 very intense days in Almedalen.
> I'm heading to NK today to look for .. well something.
> Been trying to find a good restaurant for breakfast and dinner today but all the good ones close for the summer. This is another reason that I don't like Stockholm in the summer. Grrrr
> Anyway, heading to Norway tomorrow for some Hiking.



Welcome back Med. I just visited NK this morning and spent some time shopping. It was more crowded today than yesterday.


----------



## Nahreen

Having a glass of champagne and the whole sky opened up.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, Swedish summer


----------



## Nahreen

Yes typical Swedish summer thunder rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen ... just took a quick look at the perfume desk. 

Went to dinner at Zink yesterday. Haven't been there since the fire. What a disappointed. I remember this restaurant to be really good, now the food was insignificant and the verge to boring. Also had a really rude waitress. Perhaps it was the summer menu but I would not go back there. Took desert at Wienercafeet instead.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med and Elendil


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Med, yes I read on tripadvisor about Zink and that it seems to go downhill. We went this visit to Wedholms and Miss Voon at our hotel. Will drive back home after breakfast. We also had lovely lunch the other day at Wienercafeet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^ what does he want? cuddle?


I think he is complaining about the rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I would do that too  (complain about the rain)


----------



## Blueberry12

This is so pretty!
Sadly not aviable in XS.


----------



## Nahreen

Agree with you BlueB. They so seldom have XS which is also my size.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Blueberry12

Sheyn likes Duck Breast.


----------



## Blueberry12

Saikhan is resting .


----------



## Blueberry12

More Sheyn.


----------



## Elliespurse

^ they looks relaxed now (the rain has stopped


----------



## Blueberry12

^
Yes. The weather is nice now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning 
Hope everything is fine with you all. 
We are on vacation, at the moment in Lidköping visiting my parents in law.
We thought we could hang at the beach a lot, it's "långgrunt" so great for the kids but the weather isn't really cooperating.
We haven't had a sunny day in a week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin, I hope you'll get some sunny days


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Malin, I hope you'll get some sunny days



I hope so too but SMHI doesn't give much hope of that happening. 
Ah well


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

Sirius new girlfriend arrived yesterday and later today we are going to the vet because of pyometra. I feel so sorry for the owner. [emoji17]


----------



## Elliespurse

Good luck Elendil


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

The female is now feeling better after some antibiotics and we are going back tomorrow for some more treatments. I think that my car can drive by itself to the animal hospital by now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, that positive with the


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone, so sad an chocked about the terror attack in Nice. 

My neighbours ( retired couple)have an apartment there. Also about a month ago when DBF expressed a wish to travel somewhere due to the rainy summer weather I immediately suggested Nice. I love south of France and you all know I enjoy visiting Paris.

So so sad this violence is going on.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's very sad.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!



[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Cute!


----------



## Elendil

Good night!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Elliespurse

It's looking better now


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji41] great weather, been missing my Bs and glad I can take one out and go and have lunch with a friend today!

BB your catpics always make me smile. Gosh those fangs, scary [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

^

Yes. 

It 's not good to be a mouse in this neigbourhood...


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!

Shaikan myser.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] on my way back to the countryhouse. So many tourists in town. Glad to be able to escape...

Saikhan [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Shaikan looks relaxed.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^He's hiding


----------



## Blueberry12

^
Yes. 
He likes to hide under the bed.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] those kittyeyes [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

I'm off to the gym (what else [emoji23]).


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Elendil, good luck at the gym


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] love starting a day in sunshine [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva. My parents had a scam call and visit about "cleaning out bedbugs in 30cm thick beds" - I sent parents off to the police immediately  the police was thankful and took notes.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
NS has this bag at 60 % off.
Very cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Sheyn is missing !


----------



## Elliespurse

^Where's Sheyn?


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

I did my first day at work after my vacation today, it felt ok but I'm now looking forward to my vacation in late August.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, hmm, late August can have nice days


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen and Serva. My parents had a scam call and visit about "cleaning out bedbugs in 30cm thick beds" - I sent parents off to the police immediately  the police was thankful and took notes.



This was a very scary call! They are targeting elderly people, a couple of days ago a person over 80 yrs old, was scammed by fake police and lost some thousands of euros. Crimes against children and elderly people are the worst. Makes me sick.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning



Morning Ellie, hope your parents are fine. My mother was targeted for pickpocketing about 2-3 yrs ago and she still sometimes talks about it. It was so shocking for her that it happened in my hometown and not abroad. Somewhere where you least expect it. I bought her a new bag and of course a wallet for the lost one. The bag would have reminded her of the incident.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, parents (85/86 years old) are ok so far. The police investigator called and made sure they didn't let anyone inside the house, I think that was nice. Sorry for your mum.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I am glad your parents are ok Ellie. It so annoys me the lack of respect for others property be it vandalism or stealing.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, parents (85/86 years old) are ok so far. The police investigator called and made sure they didn't let anyone inside the house, I think that was nice. Sorry for your mum.



Glad your parents are ok. Good that they have eachother, but still scary. Also well done police investigator! 

My Mum (70) is ok but I adviced her to talk about it to her friends, because it might make other people more careful in crowds. My Mum declined, I sence she feels embarrased, but I've told her that she shouldn't blame herself, for being targeted. Could happen to anyone.


----------



## Serva1

Took a pic from the terrace yesterday [emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Glad your parents are ok. Good that they have eachother, but still scary. Also well done police investigator!
> 
> My Mum (70) is ok but I adviced her to talk about it to her friends, because it might make other people more careful in crowds. My Mum declined, I sence she feels embarrased, but I've told her that she shouldn't blame herself, for being targeted. Could happen to anyone.



I heard on the radio the other day that the police are particularly looking into thefts/scams tatgeted at the older people.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Took a pic from the terrace yesterday [emoji295]️
> View attachment 3414883



Lovely view Serva. I a sence, as much as we live beautiful crafted designer goods, few of them can actually match the beauty of nature.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's lovely  and just outside the door too.


----------



## ninakt

Evening!
Hope Your parents are ok Ellie. Very scary, to read the news nowdays. Robberies have really entered to the finnish society as well. It used to be so safe earlier, I wonder where all this is going. No good.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening ninakt, yes it's scary, perhaps we need to be more careful now. There are some apartment/retirement communities here which could be safer, but I don't think parents are ready to move yet.


----------



## ninakt

Yep, it is not easy for eldery to move suddenly. I think the worst would be the ones with the memory problems. My mum is still alive, quite young and living far in the country side, which I am reliefed but you never know.


----------



## Nahreen

In the end of November someone at work stole from my purse. As much as the loss was annoying me, my trust in humanity really dropped. I nowdays am extremely careful with my possessions buy at the same time really annoyed people around are ok with being dishonest.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's no good.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. Just knowing someone went through my purse is horrible and took a long time to get over.


----------



## Elliespurse

If we only could avoid criminals somehow, it's not easy.


----------



## ninakt

Nahreen said:


> In the end of November someone at work stole from my purse. As much as the loss was annoying me, my trust in humanity really dropped. I nowdays am extremely careful with my possessions buy at the same time really annoyed people around are ok with being dishonest.



Oh, this is terrible. I would be quite schoked, if this happened to me.I do leave my purse unwatched parts of my days but atleast it is behind locked doors at the hospital.But I am a ware, something could happen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

ninakt said:


> Oh, this is terrible. I would be quite schoked, if this happened to me.I do leave my purse unwatched parts of my days but atleast it is behind locked doors at the hospital.But I am a ware, something could happen.



I also work in a hospital and the doors to the department are locked. However, it still happened. So many people coming and going all the time.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

Just ordered these from NS. Tried them last week when I visited the store but could not decide. Now they were also 10% cheaper so I decided to go for it.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Chloe suede ankle boots. I like that the heel is low since I always end up buying shoes with high heel that are then standing unused in the closet. Does anybody know if there is anyway to protect the suede? I also have a red pair of suede boots and I am a bit scared to take them out in bad weather.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on this find!  Usually a suede care kit includes a brush http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/Suede-Boot-Shoe-Care-Kit-p/207001.htm


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Finished work at twelve, went home to pick up two cats and back to the mainland to the vet. Home, off to the neighbors to get some fika and now the chicken is on the grill. I think that I need a glass of wine tonight.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil  well done!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> Finished work at twelve, went home to pick up two cats and back to the mainland to the vet. Home, off to the neighbors to get some fika and now the chicken is on the grill. I think that I need a glass of wine tonight.




You deserve that wine!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Just ordered these from NS. Tried them last week when I visited the store but could not decide. Now they were also 10% cheaper so I decided to go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415901
> 
> 
> Chloe suede ankle boots. I like that the heel is low since I always end up buying shoes with high heel that are then standing unused in the closet. Does anybody know if there is anyway to protect the suede? I also have a red pair of suede boots and I am a bit scared to take them out in bad weather.




Congrats! Very cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> In the end of November someone at work stole from my purse. As much as the loss was annoying me, my trust in humanity really dropped. I nowdays am extremely careful with my possessions buy at the same time really annoyed people around are ok with being dishonest.




So awful. What purse was it. Did you have an injurance which covered it?
But as you say the worse is that someone is having/going through your things.


;(


----------



## Nahreen

I only lost the wallet and as luckily don't carry designer bags to work. I am just glad they did not take my keys.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats! Very cute!



Thank you. The price was good.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, I'm back from a rainy vacation in Norway. 

We had some scams here too. A month or so ago. A man rang on the door to an old lady and said he would need to do some maintenance for the kitchen gas. He would come back the next day but just wanted to give a heads up. Well .. he did come and she got robbed for a lot of things. 
Could happen so easily. 

Another thing, I think it was last year,  I was stopped by a young lady speaking english on the street when I came out. She asked me if I lived in the building and I said yes. She wanted to ask me about an apartment that was for rent. I was a bit surprised, for rent?  Anyway it was an ad on Blocket that said they wanted to rent out their 3 room apartment for 6500 a month including garage space etc, etc, since they were expecting a new child and was about to move to a house. It was just too good to be thru and written in pretty bad english. We don't even have a garage in the building. Anyway .. the person who lives in the apartment is a 92 year old lady who new absolutely nothing about it. Her brother had to call Blocket and tell them to remove the ad. Off course the phone# and email of the ad went to someone totally different.


----------



## Elliespurse

Welcome back Med, was vacation nice anyway?

It's sad with the scams, especially to old people.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> I only lost the wallet and as luckily don't carry designer bags to work. I am just glad they did not take my keys.




At least you did not lost a great bag too.


----------



## Mediana

It was nice, lovely nature but I did wish for a "bobil" .. Camper car at the time, instead of just Tent. 
I wish I could go camping more often.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. - Med, I suspected you would have a great time!


----------



## Serva1

Morning, recovering from migrain, but feeling ok now. Luckily I don't have it so often during summer holidays. I think I have to eat more healthy, too much salty grilled food late in the evening and croissants are not good for me. Going back to my sallads...

My SA from Chanel has not emailed me about the " little black jacket" so I guess I was too late this time and had my hopes up. But there will be other opportunities later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'm glad you're feeling better now.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I'm glad you're feeling better now.



Thank you Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

So horrible about Munich. I have family members who live there and visit that shopping mail regulary. Luckily not yesterday.

But many others lost their beloved ones. ;(


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's very sad


----------



## ninakt

We were also following the news yesterday evening, just as we did a week ago


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> So horrible about Munich. I have family members who live there and visit that shopping mail regulary. Luckily not yesterday.
> 
> But many others lost their beloved ones. ;(



I started my day by looking at newsreports from Munich. So sad the world is changing to this. Glad your family is safe BB.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

I'm trying to paint my gardenfurniture but it is so hot that I'm bathing in sweat. I give up and wait for a little bit colder weather.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Elendil


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] 
You have some nice "watchcats" BB. Love the warm dark summernights in August.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva



Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva



Morning Ellie [emoji1][emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️ Today will be very hot here 25-30C and even warmer in sun!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Looks like we might finally get some rain today.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally a little bit of rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's nice with "lagom" weather  (I wonder why they don't have this word in English)


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3] so nice to be able to watch movies and stay up late. It's been a great summer vacation so far.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] looks like another great day here today [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1] 
Having a couple of days by myself at the countryhouse. So nice being alone, not having to think about lunch/dinner for DBF/guests. Going to work with a statue of a bear today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  that's nice.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Just went to a countryside bakery. It is close to where I live but have never visited before. It is very popular though. Now it smells of newmade buns since they just came out of the over when I came to the bakery.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds delicious!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening all [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening BlueB and Serva. My shoes should arrive from net a Porter tomorrow after the muddle NS made in their webstore.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Went for a walk before it will get too hot.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, me too (to the grocery store).


----------



## Blueberry12

Lol.

I hope the thieves you've mentioned meet these ladies next time.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIXjWmNglsZ/


----------



## Elliespurse




----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Evening BlueB and Serva. My shoes should arrive from net a Porter tomorrow after the muddle NS made in their webstore.




What happened at NS?


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> What happened at NS?



I ordered the shoes on their website last Thursday. I got an e-mail later the same day saying the shoes had been sent as well as an invoice. Then this Monday I recieved an e-mail saying my invoice had been credited after the return of the shoes. I had not even recieved the shoes yet so I could not have returned them. I called them and the girl said that if packages are left not collected for a few weeks they are automatically returned. I told her that it was only 4 days since I ordered the shoes. She had to check what had happened and when she called me back it turned out the shoes were actually sold out but still shown on the website (even on the Monday several days after an order they could not fulfill).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, sorry about the NS experience, they need to spend more on customer good experience/service.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening BlueB and Serva. My shoes should arrive from net a Porter tomorrow after the muddle NS made in their webstore.



Hope you like your new shoes Nahreen [emoji3] 

My SA from LV texted me yesterday that she now received both 38,5 and 39 of the navy python ballerinas, my favorite model, so it will be fun to check my size and get 2 pairs to go with my Artsy. I hope the shade of navy will be the same. Enclosed the pic my SA sent me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, these looks great!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

The shoes will look great with your bag Serva. My shoes did not arrive yesterday and now there is no estimated delivery time at all. I start work on Monday so might not be at home if they come early in the day.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, these looks great!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3], yes they are not too "girlie" with the small bow and not to blingy with the small logo. If the colour is perfect I will take 2 in my size. 



Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> The shoes will look great with your bag Serva. My shoes did not arrive yesterday and now there is no estimated delivery time at all. I start work on Monday so might not be at home if they come early in the day.



Thank you Nahreen, so sad you didn't get your shoes yet. I can understand your frustration. So complicated with deliveries when working. I've been browsing the H.com as usual but couldn't order since I'm not so much in town during summer months and yes, Fedex could probably deliver here too but somehow feels strange to order to the countryhouse. I guess I have to try it someday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm back at work on Monday too, perhaps I'll take a day or two off in the coming weeks


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] on my way to town. It's so cold, rainy and grey today. Glad I'm wearing a cashmere sweater!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> View attachment 3425814




How pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Hope you like your new shoes Nahreen [emoji3]
> 
> My SA from LV texted me yesterday that she now received both 38,5 and 39 of the navy python ballerinas, my favorite model, so it will be fun to check my size and get 2 pairs to go with my Artsy. I hope the shade of navy will be the same. Enclosed the pic my SA sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425230
> 
> View attachment 3425231




Very cute shoes!


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a fur ball


----------



## Blueberry12

Dinner. I like duck.
And goose too.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

^Great pic!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji41] greetings from the summerhouse. Last week at the countryside, it's been a fab holiday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, enjoy the holiday


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. Lovely pic Elendil


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 3429745


Adorable!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm just having my risifrutti now (breakfast at 9)


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva and Ellie. I have two days off. I did a bad thing this weekend. I started looking at safari trips to South Africa. Now I so badly want to go. I had decided next year would be travel free and I would save up to a nice watch. [emoji35]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it's nice with plans though


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!

At least some gym time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva and Ellie. I have two days off. I did a bad thing this weekend. I started looking at safari trips to South Africa. Now I so badly want to go. I had decided next year would be travel free and I would save up to a nice watch. [emoji35]



Morning Nahreen, your post made me smile [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] knowing you love your long distance travels...doesn't surprise me at all. Yesterday DBF started talking about a trip to Mexico ( Cancun) and even if I'm not so keen on it I said yes (made him smile and he will be happy for a long time), so I invited my niece to join us (she loves to travel with us) and payed the reservation fee. At least the hotel is to my liking and there will be a H store nearby.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning



Morning Ellie, hope your first work week has been an easy one. 

Hope everyone has a fab weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's a bit of a soft start this week. I worry about my apartment/house falling apart though. There has been a crack in the wall since I moved in 1988, but now the tiles in the kitchen cracked too. The outside brick wall is sinking


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

I'm spending the evening building a cat tree with parts of "Ivar" from IKEA. I hope the cats will like it when it's finished.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, yes it's a bit of a soft start this week. I worry about my apartment/house falling apart though. There has been a crack in the wall since I moved in 1988, but now the tiles in the kitchen cracked too. The outside brick wall is sinking



This is not good news. Very difficult to repair otherwise than on the surface ( cosmetic repair). However, usually things don't happen fast. But still, not nice to have a constant reminder of the problem...


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm spending the evening building a cat tree with parts of "Ivar" from IKEA. I hope the cats will like it when it's finished.



Hope your furry friends like the tree [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> This is not good news. Very difficult to repair otherwise than on the surface ( cosmetic repair). However, usually things don't happen fast. But still, not nice to have a constant reminder of the problem...


Yes the house (5 stores + basement) was built 1910 and perhaps they need to check the foundation. The manager is back Monday so we'll see. They will also soon open a huge building site just 20 meters from the house..


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Yes the house (5 stores + basement) was built 1910 and perhaps they need to check the foundation. The manager is back Monday so we'll see. They will also soon open a huge building site just 20 meters from the house..



Hope the buildingsite doesn't use explosives. Nowadays they often build a garage in new buildings.


----------



## Serva1

I have a meeting on Tue with a contractor, who has bought the right to build an extra ( new) etage on an appartmenthouse, will be 8 new flats. Fortunately not our house. I've been involved with attics converted to flats before, but this will be interesting.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds interesting.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Nahreen, your post made me smile [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] knowing you love your long distance travels...doesn't surprise me at all. Yesterday DBF started talking about a trip to Mexico ( Cancun) and even if I'm not so keen on it I said yes (made him smile and he will be happy for a long time), so I invited my niece to join us (she loves to travel with us) and payed the reservation fee. At least the hotel is to my liking and there will be a H store nearby.



At the country house. Managed to get some 3g next to a window.[emoji3]
How exciting with the trip to Mexico.

I went to Cancun on a business trip in 2012. When are you going? I can give you some tips next time we meet if you want. I would like to go back because they have excellent snorkeling.


----------



## Nahreen

Sorry to hear about your apartment Ellie. I hope they can manage to get it fixed.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> At the country house. Managed to get some 3g next to a window.[emoji3]
> How exciting with the trip to Mexico.
> 
> I went to Cancun on a business trip in 2012. When are you going? I can give you some tips next time we meet if you want. I would like to go back because they have excellent snorkeling.



Afternoon [emoji3]

Last time DBF was in Cancun there had just been a hurricane and I saw pics of damaged hotels etc. I've never been there, but looking forward visiting Chichén Itzá (inca ruins) and the H store at Luxury Ave. I like spicy food so will be fun to eat chilies. Will be fun to hear your tips Nahreen  The trip is in Jan so plenty of time. Frankly I just paid the reservation fee, noticed it is a 5 star hotel but don't know where in Cancun it is. My DBF is the one who likes these trips and is always browsing for flats and trips. I will probably be more excited about this trip in Dec when I've been to Paris. Nice to be able to offer my niece the experience. She loves travelling to warm places.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, it sounds nice with the travel plans


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!

Sale find.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. BB - Congrats on your sales find!  it looks similar to a Celine All-Soft!


----------



## Serva1

congrats BB, every girl needs a red/pink bag [emoji3][emoji173]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Congratulations BB. A good sale find always makes one happy.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Congratulations BB. A good sale find always makes one happy.



Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

View attachment 3433520





Elliespurse said:


> Morning. BB - Congrats on your sales find!  it looks similar to a Celine All-Soft!




Thanks.
It's called Freya .


----------



## Blueberry12

Funny shoes.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> congrats BB, every girl needs a red/pink bag [emoji3][emoji173]️



Definitly. 
Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

I also bought this one at NS.

70 % off.


----------



## Blueberry12

Pretty cheesecake.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3433577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cheesecake.



Looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## Blueberry12

^

With Raspberries , chocolate and Passion Fruit on the top.


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3433577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cheesecake.



Oh I need that right now! [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

I have just finished the last workout at the gym for this week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, great job with the gym  I left the car for service again this morning so I've been out bicycling.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning. Had too much chocolate yesterday (usually I can resist) and suffer the consequences, a light headache. Will keep me away from anything sweet for a while...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] on my way to town from the countryhouse. Finished working on our "watchbear" today. It's been my summerproject and the paint is still wet, hence the glossyness.  It's guarding our gate and road. Will post a pic when it's sitting on the big stone. So happy I got it done before work starts again.


----------



## Serva1

Nice to see some cat action pics! I have no pets, but thinking of a rooster and a henhouse [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

The Bear looks fab!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, great pics of cats, bears and birds!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] beautiful day today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] so nice to be back in town! Hope everyone has a good working day.


----------



## Serva1

During lunchbreak I went to my favourite clothes store, a bit like NS but not so edgy fashion, more cashmere and classics. Fell in love with this bluegray long mink vest and will probably buy it if I get a nice discount, when the storeowner gets back from her shoppingtrip. It was of Swedish design and Saga fur so very nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> During lunchbreak I went to my favourite clothes store, a bit like NS but not so edgy fashion, more cashmere and classics. Fell in love with this bluegray long mink vest and will probably buy it if I get a nice discount, when the storeowner gets back from her shoppingtrip. It was of Swedish design and Saga fur so very nice.
> View attachment 3436113


It looks nice Serva. I hope you´ll get a good discount. Birger Christensen in Copenhagen also sells nice fur. I have been in their store a few times because they also sell other designer clothes/acessories in their store. They are also managing the H store across the street.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It looks nice Serva. I hope you´ll get a good discount. Birger Christensen in Copenhagen also sells nice fur. I have been in their store a few times because they also sell other designer clothes/acessories in their store. They are also managing the H store across the street.



Thank you Nahreen for the info. I would so like to visit Copenhagen, never been there...


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] lovely day today. Just on my way out to the office with sunnies [emoji41]


----------



## Blueberry12

Kitty wants to work out?


----------



## Elliespurse

^ it looks like it.


----------



## Serva1

Gorgeous view when working out [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Only one day to go at work before my late vacation.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, that's great!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] finally Friday!


----------



## Serva1

Enjoy your vacation Elendil [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes finally Friday.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Finally weekend. I feel exhausted.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening BlueB. Your cat looks as exhausted as I feel.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. Cute pic


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji99] had a manic Friday, crazy busy and carproblems. Not my cup of tea, so annoying when having car or computer problems...I don't have the patience nor time to deal with it. 

Thank you so much BB for the catpics, first time I smile today!


----------



## Serva1

Those cateyes [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] going to the office today so I can take a few days off next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, I felt the weather changing today, a bit headache but it disappeared now.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes it feels autumn has arrived. I still hope we can do another barbeque.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] autumn definitely in the air [emoji167]


----------



## Blueberry12

I had kantarell pizza for lunch.
It was very nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Nice pizza pics


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
BB your foodpics always give me craivings and your dessert pics are [emoji33]


----------



## Serva1

Having an early lunch, warm homemade goatcheese sallad with a little organic mozzarella ( first time I mix these two cheeses but I need proteins) with olive oil and raspberry vincotto. A very plain dish, nothing fancy like fresh strawberries, mango or seeds [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Nahreen

The sallad looks good.

Blueberry that pizza looks good too.


----------



## Elendil

My parents came and they helped me with my garden, we were nearly finished when it started to rain so we have to continue tomorrow but most of it is done.


----------



## Nahreen

That sounds great Elendil.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, that's great Elendil.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]
Glad you got help with your garden Elendil. Your parents must be very nice [emoji173]️ My Mom works a lot in our garden at the countryhouse. At times I feel a bit guilty when I relax and she is going on out there but she loves flowers etc and is very determined ( guess I inherited that from her) so there is no way to stop her...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## kashmira

Hello all! I have been a tPF member since 2008 but have mainly been posting in the Hermès section but now Nahreen has brought this thread to my attention (I am also living in Sweden). Is it possible to join you (I don't want to intrude)?


----------



## Blueberry12

Söder yesterday evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pic BB 


kashmira said:


> Hello all! I have been a tPF member since 2008 but have mainly been posting in the Hermès section but now Nahreen has brought this thread to my attention (I am also living in Sweden). Is it possible to join you (I don't want to intrude)?


Yes welcome to the chat!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 

Welcome Kashmira.

BlueB, what a beautiful photo.


----------



## kashmira

Thank you Ellie and Nahreen!

Such a lovely photo BlueB!


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Glad you got help with your garden Elendil. Your parents must be very nice [emoji173]️ My Mom works a lot in our garden at the countryhouse. At times I feel a bit guilty when I relax and she is going on out there but she loves flowers etc and is very determined ( guess I inherited that from her) so there is no way to stop her...



Yes, my parents are very nice. I moved to this house five years ago and they have helped me a lot since I have been through three handsurgeries and one knee injury. And, yes, I am thinking of not getting anymore injuries. [emoji23]


----------



## Elendil

kashmira said:


> Hello all! I have been a tPF member since 2008 but have mainly been posting in the Hermès section but now Nahreen has brought this thread to my attention (I am also living in Sweden). Is it possible to join you (I don't want to intrude)?



Welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## kashmira

Elendil said:


> Welcome! [emoji4]


Thank you! Your avatar is very cute. Is is a birma or a ragdoll?

I guess that I should add that I love cats (as well as handbags and interior design).


----------



## Elendil

kashmira said:


> Thank you! Your avatar is very cute. Is is a birma or a ragdoll?
> 
> I guess that I should add that I love cats (as well as handbags and interior design).



Idun is a Ragdoll. [emoji173]️

.


----------



## kashmira

Elendil said:


> Idun is a Ragdoll. [emoji173]️
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440532


She is beautiful! I always have a hard time to tell if it is a ragdoll or a birman when the paws are white.
DH and I have 4 cats: Honey, Misse, Morris and Cookie.


----------



## Elendil

kashmira said:


> She is beautiful! I always have a hard time to tell if it is a ragdoll or a birman when the paws are white.
> DH and I have 4 cats: Honey, Misse, Morris and Cookie.
> 
> View attachment 3440535



Isn't Cookie and Honey the two golden BLH that has been showed on SKS?


----------



## kashmira

Elendil said:


> Isn't Cookie and Honey the two golden BLH that has been showed on SKS?


It was a long time (read: years back) when I posted photos of them there but I have! Both are golden but only Cookie is a BLH - Honey is a shorthair.


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> She is beautiful! I always have a hard time to tell if it is a ragdoll or a birman when the paws are white.
> DH and I have 4 cats: Honey, Misse, Morris and Cookie.
> 
> View attachment 3440535




Adorable! One can never have too many cats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3439387



Looks yummy!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## kashmira

kashmira said:


> It was a long time (read: years back) when I posted photos of them there but I have! Both are golden but only Cookie is a BLH - Honey is a shorthair.


Honey's mother is a beautiful BLH: Kelly


Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3440617



Is this a siberian cat? Beautiful colour


----------



## Elendil

kashmira said:


> It was a long time (read: years back) when I posted photos of them there but I have! Both are golden but only Cookie is a BLH - Honey is a shorthair.



Cookie was one of my favorites at SKS years back.


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Is this a siberian cat? Beautiful colour



Yes. They are both very pretty.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Mediana

Hi Kashmira, long time no see


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] greetings from the countryhouse. Autumn is arriving fast. Already some yellow birch leafs on the lawn and a lot of mushrooms. It's going to rain for 2 days but I don't mind, because I enjoy the view and the fact that this place is very quiet.

Welcome kashmira [emoji3] you have some adorable pets. Those cateyes [emoji173]️


----------



## kashmira

Morning everyone!

I cannot believe that you remember my little "kaka" Elendil. She is so precious to us! She is still our little "kitten" although she turns 9 years old in a few months.

I love your cats BlueB! It is always fun to see more golden - they are not that common (at least not if looking at british shorthairs in Sweden)

Hi Mediana! It is definitely long time no see! I hope you fine!

Thanks for the welcome Serva! I am happy that you appreciate the photo of my cats!


----------



## Serva1

Love animals, kashmira, but DBF is allergic so we have no pets. Also busy lifestyle so guess we are fine without a furry friend. 

Here are amazing cats in this tread. All of them look like they could go on catshow!


----------



## kashmira

We have quite a busy lifestyle as well but it works pretty well with the cats. A dog would have been a totally different story. Also DH and I have no kids so we have lots of time for the cats when we are at home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening kashmira


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## kashmira

Evening everyone! I hope you all have had a great day!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] 

I've been enjoying myself with a cosy fireplace, sofa and my Ipad. It's been raining the entire day. DBF made a bath for me in the garden. Always sleep well at the countryhouse. Going back to town tomorrow.


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3]
> 
> I've been enjoying myself with a cosy fireplace, sofa and my Ipad. It's been raining the entire day. DBF made a bath for me in the garden. Always sleep well at the countryhouse. Going back to town tomorrow.



That sounds wonderful!

I always sleep better in the summer when I can have the bedroom window open, and the cats are happy too since they can sleep outside in the kattgården.


----------



## Elendil

I have survived my first ridinglesson in ten years. OMG what pain I will be in tomorrow. 

Say Hello to Aristo! [emoji173]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. At the gym.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen, that is why you're up so early  
Elendil, but so much fun! Lovely creatures. 

I'm back from vacation a lovely vacation in Dorset. Where you can take a walk and a you have horses strolling along with you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. Dorset sounds lovely


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aw, still a bit sleepy


----------



## Mediana

I'm looking for new kitchen chairs/dining table chairs ...any suggestions? I'm bored with the ones we have but they are comfy. I'm looking for something timeless but comfy


----------



## Elliespurse

Perhaps this chair: http://www.svenskttenn.se/sv-se/product/ma10066/stol-300-bok-valnot.aspx?returnUrl=


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Back in town and enjoying a lovely sunny evening. 

Hope you survived today with minimum muscle pain Elendil [emoji3] I know exactly how it feels, going down the staircase gives me the worst pain. I usually cure my muscle pain by stretching in sauna and massage.


----------



## kashmira

Evening

I hope everyone has had a good day! Mine was good (the weather was fantastic and I had a nice lunch) but it is a bit too hectic at the office at the moment. In fact I am working with the 2017 department budget now but I just had to take a short break and log on to TPF and say "hello".

Lovely photos Elendil & BlueB!

Mediana: What does the table look like?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Hope you survived today with minimum muscle pain Elendil [emoji3] I know exactly how it feels, going down the staircase gives me the worst pain. I usually cure my muscle pain by stretching in sauna and massage.



It's getting better, as long as I don't laugh. [emoji23]


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> It's getting better, as long as I don't laugh. [emoji23]



No laughing would be really hard for me. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. So glad it is Friday tomorrow.


----------



## kashmira

Evening everyone I totally agree with you Nahreen. I have been extremely busy at work all week so feels very good that it is Friday tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. Finally Friday


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Yesterday I started was I thought was a little redecoration in the guest room. My plan was to paint two walls and nothing more but when I looked at the wall I realized that the wallpaper was loose in some areas and now I have to take all wallpaper down, plaster, and put up some new wallpaper. [emoji53] On the plus side - I love looking at wallpapers and it will look great in the end. [emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nice project and I'm sure it'll look great, new and fresh


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I love home decorating. 

Went to our local store that sells some designer clothes. They have a 50 percent sale now. I bought a Burberry quilted beige spring/summer jacket. This year has so far definitely been a year of updating my wardrobe. As luckily nearly everything has been at sale.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, great with the sale item!


----------



## kashmira

Evening everyone. It it so much fun with home decoration and interior design. I love planning all home improvement projects and I am sure  you will have a great fun choosing the new wall paper Elendil.

DH and I have started to talk about renovating a room in our house and turn half of it into a walk in closet for me. I so much hope we can do that this autumn but there is a risk that we will have to delay the project due to that we may have to prioritize some very costly projects in our garden.

It is great with sale Nahreen- I am happy that you managed to find what you wanted.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie and Kashmira. I really need clothes for every day life.


----------



## kashmira

Me too Nahreen. I have "nothing to wear" but a lots of clothes in my closets and in all drawers. I have started to go      through all clothes and sorted out some but there a lot more that could be sorted out. I'd like to have a capsule wardrobe with nice clothes of high quality and very good fit that can be combined in a  lot of different ways.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]

Congrats on your sale find Nahreen. Always a pleasure to buy at reduced prices. Even a small discount puts a smile on my face [emoji3] 

I love home decorating too. Recently I have been reducing furniture, given away or transported some pieces to the countryhouse. Having more space and less Persian carpets means easier cleaning and less dustballs. I'm addicted to lamps [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## kashmira

Morning Serva and Ellie


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Spent a few hours in the garden tidying up for the autumn.


----------



## Elendil

This will be the wallpaper on the fondvägg. All the other walls will be white.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. I love home decorating.
> 
> Went to our local store that sells some designer clothes. They have a 50 percent sale now. I bought a Burberry quilted beige spring/summer jacket. This year has so far definitely been a year of updating my wardrobe. As luckily nearly everything has been at sale.



Congrats. Nice find!


----------



## Elliespurse

Elendil - It will look nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Cute


----------



## Blueberry12

Pretty cake!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you BlueB. The cake looks delicious.


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Hope you are all well!
Been a while since I posted on the forum, been "busy" with vacation but now vacation is over (for this time) and the 2 older kids have started at "förskolan" so everything is back to normal 
I was worried how the inskolning would go for my 2 year old, but she absolutely loves it there. So now I'ts just me and baby Alice during the day. What to do with all the time? 

Yesterday was my birthday btw so got these (+a new ipad) from DH


----------



## Malin

And the picture...purseforum is bugging for me..


----------



## kashmira

Evening all

Happy belated Birthday Main! You got some lovely gifts!

Tonight DH and I went to the movies together with DHs sister and my brother in law. We saw "Läkaren på landet" and afterwards we had dinner.


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> And the picture...purseforum is bugging for me..
> View attachment 3444984




Grattis!
Very lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

I 've seen Cullbergbaletten today then a concert at the Royal Opera House.
Luckily they were pretty close to each other.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Congrats Malin on your Bday, twinsies with the Clic H! 

BB hope you enjoyed the performances, [emoji173]️ ballet&opera. 

On my way to the countryhouse, morningmist but will be a +20C day.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning everyone.

Congratulations on your birthday Malin. Good things went well at inskolningen. 

Hope you enjoyed the concerts BlueB.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva  Happy Bday Malin!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Serva & Nahreen , both performances were very good.


----------



## Malin

Thanks! 
It seems like the first "dagis-baciller" for the autumn has found us. 
The 2 older kids (4 and 2) are coughing and have a fever.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]




Our gateguard took his place. He is guarding the road to our countryhouse [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Thanks!
> It seems like the first "dagis-baciller" for the autumn has found us.
> The 2 older kids (4 and 2) are coughing and have a fever.



A sign that autumn is arriving...hope it's a mild one and they get well soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, the bear looks great!  Malin, hope they gets well fast.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, the bear looks great!  Malin, hope they gets well fast.



Evening Ellie [emoji3] Thank you and yes, the bear is fun


----------



## Malin

Love that bear, Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Love that bear, Serva!



Thank you dear [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] really cold and windy today. Thinking about going back to town...time to start wearing gloves with silk lining.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It was a bit colder here last week but now we'll have warmer days until Friday (if the forecast holds).


----------



## Malin

It's really warm here, like summer again


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Malin

Evening Ellie!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3]
> View attachment 3445653
> 
> View attachment 3445657
> 
> Our gateguard took his place. He is guarding the road to our countryhouse [emoji3]




The Bear is lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Thanks!
> It seems like the first "dagis-baciller" for the autumn has found us.
> The 2 older kids (4 and 2) are coughing and have a fever.



;(

Poor little ones. I hope they will get well soon.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. Cute!


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> ;(
> 
> Poor little ones. I hope they will get well soon.



I hope so too, we are all sick right now.
Cough, cough...


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3446674



Too cute


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## kashmira

Morning I hope everyone is fine! I have been occupied by work the last days but hope things will slow down a bit as from now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Very busy days at work. But I had a great vacation and summer so it's back to business as usual. At least the sun is shining today [emoji41]


----------



## Malin

Morning!
We're still sick here 
Poor baby Alice is too little for "nässpray" so can only use "saltvattenspray". 
She's being a champ about it thou.

Brightening up my day by planning for our 2 weeks vacation trip in september to US and Costa Rica.


----------



## Elendil

Malin said:


> Morning!
> We're still sick here
> Poor baby Alice is too little for "nässpray" so can only use "saltvattenspray".
> She's being a champ about it thou.
> 
> Brightening up my day by planning for our 2 weeks vacation trip in september to US and Costa Rica.



Oh poor Alice! Maybe you can try and take her into the shower, sometimes the "steam" can ease the airways.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. I hope baby Alice and the family gets better soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] finally Friday... going to plan my autumn trip to Paris tomorrow. It's nice to have something to look forward to.

Very gloomy and rainy here today. Doesn't matter since I'm glued to my desk today.

Hope Malin that you and baby Alice feel better after the weekend. A warm bath usually helps with essential oils. Steamshower sounds great too. Great vacation plans!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] finally Friday... going to plan my autumn trip to Paris tomorrow. It's nice to have something to look forward to.
> 
> Very gloomy and rainy here today. Doesn't matter since I'm glued to my desk today.
> 
> Hope Malin that you and baby Alice feel better after the weekend. A warm bath usually helps with essential oils. Steamshower sounds great too. Great vacation plans!



Planning a trip is always great fun. Will you go on your own or bring one of your nieces?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Do you have any plans for the weekend? 

I'm spending time with dear Mom today. She is learning new tricks with her Ipad... Going to the countryhouse tomorrow and driving back in the evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I have loaded the camera with a 36 roll b&w film, there's an event 9.30-13 today


----------



## Serva1

Yesterday I finally ordered a pair of new H mugs that I've been thinking about for my evening tea. They need to be handwashed but that is the only drawback. I like the design, very feminine thin china and that they are the same size (4,2dl) as my favourite English blue&white teacups that I've been using without the plate lately. I'm so fuzzy when it comes to choosing porslin for morninglatte, cappucino and tea [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I have loaded the camera with a 36 roll b&w film, there's an event 9.30-13 today



Hope you get some good pics Ellie [emoji3] Love your b&w pics, especially trees. It's amazing when you capture a particular moment on camera.


----------



## kashmira

Morning all! I am so happy it's the weekend. 

I love the design of your H mugs Serva. H is my favourite brand!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

The cups are beautiful. It is always nice to sip a good tea in a beautiful cup.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm back. It was too much contrast today (sunny) but I got my roll.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji41]
My mini barenia halzan in action for the first time today. I adore this little versatile bag that can be carried in 4 different styles. Pairing it with a navy pinstripe RL linen outfit. I like how the white contrast stiching matches the fabric. Hope everyone has had a relaxing Saturday [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Styles no 1 and 3 are most to my liking. At times perhaps no 4. Despite the fact that straps are nowadays popular, I prefer to carry my bags handheld or on the elbow. Chanel chains sometimes give me shoulder pain...The halzan is a funky H bag and I've also lately discovered the picotin, which I adore. I thought I would only buy Birkins...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I'm back. It was too much contrast today (sunny) but I got my roll.



Great Ellie, hope you can sometimes share some of your lovely pics here at CS. I always love seeing your pics. You can watermark them if you like [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Morning all! I am so happy it's the weekend.
> 
> I love the design of your H mugs Serva. H is my favourite brand!



Great minds think alike [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all.
> 
> The cups are beautiful. It is always nice to sip a good tea in a beautiful cup.



My thoughts exactly [emoji173]️ When I'm having tea in company I use cups with plates so these are strictly for my use only.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening 


Serva1 said:


> Great Ellie, hope you can sometimes share some of your lovely pics here at CS. I always love seeing your pics. You can watermark them if you like [emoji3]


Thanks! It takes a couple of weeks until I have the film back, we'll see how they turns out.


----------



## Malin

Evening!
I'm the only one that's still having fever in the family...feeling very sorry for myself 

Lovely tea cups!
I'm boring and seldom drink tea these days,but lots and lots of espresso.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Evening!
> I'm the only one that's still having fever in the family...feeling very sorry for myself
> 
> Lovely tea cups!
> I'm boring and seldom drink tea these days,but lots and lots of espresso.



Hope you get well soon [emoji173]️ Love espresso after a good dinner and when I'm having a business lunch. Keeps me focused and works as a digestive.


----------



## Serva1

Went grocery shopping and got a sample of Löfbergs no 4. It's fun that Swedish coffeybrands (this label is probably as common in Sweden as our Paulig) are trying to enter the Finnish coffeymarket. It's probably going to be difficult, because our basic brands are so strong and most coffey drinkers prefer the same brand from year to year. The coffey was good though, with a bit of milk. I had a thing for Zoegas Skåne Rost 15 yrs ago but now I only buy espresso coffeybeans.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] on my way to the countryhouse. So nice to drive in town when the traffic lights are black and no other cars in sight. Sleepy Sunday...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Been having my nephew staying since yesterday. We just drove him home so now will relax until time for work tomorrow. 

Your Halzean looks good Serva.

Malin, I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji41]
> My mini barenia halzan in action for the first time today. I adore this little versatile bag that can be carried in 4 different styles. Pairing it with a navy pinstripe RL linen outfit. I like how the white contrast stiching matches the fabric. Hope everyone has had a relaxing Saturday [emoji3]
> View attachment 3450963




Very cute bag!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Very cute bag!



Thank you BB. Hope you and the boys have had a nice weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

The blackberries are delicious


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> The blackberries are delicious
> View attachment 3451737




I love Blackberries!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, great pics!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening, great pics!



[emoji3] Evening everyone.
Thank you Ellie. On my way back to town. It's nice to have a countryhouse so close to home that a daytrip is possible. Due to work I cannot go there the next 2 weeks. Glad I had an opportunity today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] just about to start my first meeting for today.. Not so nice waiting for a key person being late, so unprofessional...


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Well I'm still sick, this is one nasty cold.

Agree Serva, that is unprofessional. Being late is wasting other peoples time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin, I'm sorry you're still sick - I hope you gets better soon.

I'm lobbying for an internal project at work today, they just need to be more confident we can do it. We have the knowledge and I started by doing a project specification. They are first asking the university though.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon everyone


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Evening! I hope you all have had a great day!


----------



## Serva1

You have really pretty cats kashmira!


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> You have really pretty cats kashmira!


Thank you Serva!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. Cute pic


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

Had my third ridinglesson yesterday so my muscles are a bit sore but the träningsvärk gets better after each time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Elendil, that sounds better with the "träningsverk"


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening all [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] really difficult to choose the outfit of the day, because one day it's +18C and sunny and the next day all grey and gloomy with possibility of rain...


----------



## Serva1

Fedex brought my teamugs today and I'm sooooo happy with them. Love the design, shape is very feminine, gold trim makes it very luxurious and the pattern inside the cup is so pretty. They feel more like cups than mugs. Very tempted to buy more, but since they are handwash only I can resist the temptation [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^These are beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! I cannot believe that it is Friday tomorrow! What happened to this week?

If everything goes according to plan we will start up a small renovation project at home and this means that I will get my long awaited walk in closet. It will be smaller than the one Nahreen has but hopefully it will serve its purpose anyway. As it will be custom built for our house, I can pretty much design it in the way I want. Does anyone of you have some "smart" storage ideas for clothes, bags or shoes?

^^ So pretty Serva! I am sure of that you will enjoy them a lot!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^These are beautiful!  Congrats!



Thank you Ellie [emoji173]️ Evening tea is a habit of mine so these cups will get plenty of use. They are perfect size, 4,2dl!



kashmira said:


> Evening all! I cannot believe that it is Friday tomorrow! What happened to this week?
> 
> If everything goes according to plan we will start up a small renovation project at home and this means that I will get my long awaited walk in closet. It will be smaller than the one Nahreen has but hopefully it will serve its purpose anyway. As it will be custom built for our house, I can pretty much design it in the way I want. Does anyone of you have some "smart" storage ideas for clothes, bags or shoes?
> 
> ^^ So pretty Serva! I am sure of that you will enjoy them a lot!



Indeed, this week has passed quickly...Sounds nice with a walk in closet, every girl's dream! You can find plenty of pics on the internet, I myself prefer things to be behind doors, so no dust on shoes, bags or cashmere sweaters.

Thank you, glad you liked my cups


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.

Congratulations to the beautiful cups Serva.

How exciting with the walk in closet Kashmira. I also keep my perfume bottles on a shelf and have a drawer for my make up. It makes it so easy to see what make up one has and frees up space in the bathroom.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Hello all you lovely Scandinavians... How have you all been? 

I thought of you all today, when I went to Chanel in Stockholm. 

Well, life has been exciting... I just got back from 3 weeks in the USA, Vegas, New York and Arizona. 

So, last time I saw you all, I was sick... well, I am doing MUCH better now. 

Every winter, I gain a ton of weight.... UUUggh, I am sure you all know that feeling...  
so, at the start of the summer, I started walking... and walking... and walking...
I walked from Söder to NK and back... MANY times. 
Then I went to the USA.... My darling daughter and I got to see my best girl friends and 
and we got the royal treatment at Spago. 

I went hiking in Arizona and shopping, eating and gambling in Vegas. 

So, I got back about 2 weeks ago, and while I started losing a lot of weight before 
my trip.... I actually came back from the USA skinnier than when I left.  

sorry, I don't mean to bore you with weight lost tales... But, I just spent the last hour 
trying on clothes I have not worn in over 5 years... YAYYYYY..  

anyway, I got to see my family... that meant the most to me... I had not seen them in 4 years.

the last 2 days of our trip, we spent in Vegas... and I won a bit of money..  
enough to buy a Chanel Double Flap.  YAYYYYYYY...


so, anyway, that is what is up with the Gurl from Seattle. 

What have you all been up to? 

I have missed you all. 

xoxox


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] really difficult to choose the outfit of the day, because one day it's +18C and sunny and the next day all grey and gloomy with possibility of rain...




Ohhhh I know.... I am having the same exact problem. 

also, I want to wear some of my summer clothes before I have to trade them in for 
winter clothes.  

I am not a good autumn dresser. Summer is my season. 

I live in Sweden, and own 500 sundresses... LOL 
(not really 500, but it seems like it.)


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3455512
> 
> Fedex brought my teamugs today and I'm sooooo happy with them. Love the design, shape is very feminine, gold trim makes it very luxurious and the pattern inside the cup is so pretty. They feel more like cups than mugs. Very tempted to buy more, but since they are handwash only I can resist the temptation [emoji3]





Ohhhhh these are beautiful!!!! 

I also have a evening tea ritual... the Darling husband brings me a special 
cup of tea every night.


----------



## JustAgUrL

kashmira said:


> Evening all! I cannot believe that it is Friday tomorrow! What happened to this week?
> 
> If everything goes according to plan we will start up a small renovation project at home and this means that I will get my long awaited walk in closet. It will be smaller than the one Nahreen has but hopefully it will serve its purpose anyway. As it will be custom built for our house, I can pretty much design it in the way I want. Does anyone of you have some "smart" storage ideas for clothes, bags or shoes?
> 
> ^^ So pretty Serva! I am sure of that you will enjoy them a lot!




I have a HUGE walk in closet... well, huge by Swedish standards... mine is a total mess right now, and
is in serious need of renovation and organization.


I am so excited for you... 

One thing that you might want to keep in mind, is to make sure that you can move things. 
Sometimes the original way you set up your closet, is not the way that will work best for 
you in the long run. 

(I hope that came our right... ) lol 

and always keep open space for more shoes.


----------



## JustAgUrL

here are a few photos from our trip... 

here is my Darling Daughter (and future Hermes shopper) 
She just turned 18 years old in the spring. (No, I am not possibly old enough 
to have a daughter that is 18 years old... hehehe. 

we are in front of Spago in Las Vegas Forum Shops Caesars Palace. 

I lived in Vegas in the mid 90's and when we all went to dinner there, 
the maître d' remembered me, and we were treated like VIPS.  









here is a photo of Darling Daughter and I in front of the iconic Caesars Palace Fountain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning JAG, it looks like you had an amazing time!  Great pics!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

JAG, you are back!!!!! Thank you for the compliments and both you and your beautiful DD look fabulous in Vegas! Sounds like you had a great trip and congrats on reaching your target and weightloss. Now you can wear all your gorgeous Chanel outfits and I understand how happy you must feel  Also glad to hear that you have no more health issues. 

Nothing spec in my life, a lot of work, some Hermès shopping and a little disappointment when I didn't get the Chanel prefall Rome jacket but I'm over it now and looking forward to my next trip to Paris and also vacation in Cancun in Jan.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.

I am glad you are feeling better JAG and had a lovely time in the US with your daughter. Does your daughter live in the US?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning JAG, it looks like you had an amazing time!  Great pics!





Hi Ellie, How are you? 

It is so nice to be back, and to such a warm welcome home.  Thank you so much. 

We really had a GREAT time... My Daughter and I get along so well, we act more like sisters 
than mother and daughter.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3]
> 
> JAG, you are back!!!!! Thank you for the compliments and both you and your beautiful DD look fabulous in Vegas! Sounds like you had a great trip and congrats on reaching your target and weightloss. Now you can wear all your gorgeous Chanel outfits and I understand how happy you must feel  Also glad to hear that you have no more health issues.
> 
> Nothing spec in my life, a lot of work, some Hermès shopping and a little disappointment when I didn't get the Chanel prefall Rome jacket but I'm over it now and looking forward to my next trip to Paris and also vacation in Cancun in Jan.





Hi Serva.... It is so great to see that the same gang is still here, sharing wonderful Hermes items. 
( those cups are just divine!) 

Thank you so much for the wonderful, warm welcome back. And thank you for such a lovely compliment. 

Vegas was so much fun... I REALLY love Vegas, but in small doses... LOL 

and yes, now I can fit into my Chanel jackets much better, Chanel always looks better when I am thin. YAYYYYYY!!! 

Speaking of Chanel jackets, I'm sorry that you didn't get the Rome Jacket. 
I have been there, and hate it when there is a piece that got away. When 
that happens to me, I then obsess for months until I get that item, or find something 
better.   

That is how my Jimmy Choo collection started.  LOL 
I missed one in Amsterdam once, I came home and obsessed for MONTHS, until I found
another Choo bag. 
( I tend to buy Jimmy Choo bags, and then they sit in my closet) I wear Jimmy Choo shoes, 
very classic styles in shoes... But, the bags tend to be too trendy, so they sit in my closet. 
I carry mostly Chanel, Valentino, Prada and vintage.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better JAG and had a lovely time in the US with your daughter. Does your daughter live in the US?




Hi Nahreen, 

Thank you so much!!! 
Yes, we had a FABULOUS time.  
No, she lives with me, in Stockholm. 
we are just REALLY close. 

We went to visit my parents.. they are getting up there in age. 

My parents live in Kingman Arizona, a tiny hick town, an hour and a half drive from Las Vegas, on Route 66. 
I LOVE the desert.. it was in the 40's while we were there, I LOVE it hot like that.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I have been thinking about downsizing my accessories and after that project focus on downsizing my wardrobe. But why is it so hard???

I have a lot of eveningbags, really nice pieces, some of which I've inherited ( I have 2 nieces that I can perhaps be interested in some pieces) and some I have received as presents and a few that I've bought. I never wear eveningbags, they are so flashy ( goldplated or full of Swarowsky blings) and don't go to formal long dress parties/receptions in fall/winter time anymore. Mostly summer weddings and parties and then I like to grab my Kelly Wallet ( orange) for colour or a small black Chanel. 

Some people follow the 10 handbag rule, I could never downsize to 10. 

Decisions, decisions....I just need to be firm and get started, because I really like to edit my things. 

It's also very difficult to focus on this project, because I have a lot of work right now. So perhaps I have to postpone this project until Xmas holidays, when I don't need to work.

Is anyone else thinking about letting things go?


----------



## Nahreen

The only things I have problem with letting go is clothes that are no longer fitting me particularly if they are designer items. I do not have any bling bling bags. I have been interested in some from Jimmy Choo but never got around to buying them.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Hope you are having a nice weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it's a lazy weekend, lots of people in the city with the school start.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> The only things I have problem with letting go is clothes that are no longer fitting me particularly if they are designer items. I do not have any bling bling bags. I have been interested in some from Jimmy Choo but never got around to buying them.



I've had that problem too. Now I'm almost back in shape and happy I didn't give away all my designer outfits. Glad I bought less tailored outfits when I wasn't in shape so I still get to wear them after loosing 6 kg.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Speaking if bags, I have close to 20 Mulberry bags, can't wear all at the same time so I bought a displaycabinet and in the winter my summerbags are in the cabinet and vice versa. 

Not much new here, the renovation is a slow process but I think we can put the wallpaper up next weekend and then I'll have to wait for the new floor.

Sirius got a new girlfriend yesterday so now I'm overlooking catporn again.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> Speaking if bags, I have close to 20 Mulberry bags, can't wear all at the same time so I bought a displaycabinet and in the winter my summerbags are in the cabinet and vice versa.
> 
> Not much new here, the renovation is a slow process but I think we can put the wallpaper up next weekend and then I'll have to wait for the new floor.
> 
> Sirius got a new girlfriend yesterday so now I'm overlooking catporn again.



Evening Elendil [emoji3] I still have 2 Mulberry bags that I use every now and then. The leather ages so beautifully! Both are embossed croc. Display cabinets are great! 

Every time you write catporn I find it hilarious [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] but Sirius is a magnificent guy so I'm glad he can contribute [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] and pass on his good genes.

Hope the renovation goes smoothly. Choosing the floor ( material, shade&pattern) is important so I hope you found ssomething nice.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!

I have a hard time to part with especially clothes but  I have decided only put clothes I really like (and use!) in the closet once it is ready so I am currently trying to downsize my wardrobe but it is not easy.

I have very few evening bags. Most of the time I am reaching for my Chanel WOC.

Talking  about bags, this one came home with me from the city today:



I am planning to use it when I am working as it can fit my PC.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. kashmira - Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
Kashmira, congrats on your Bays! Great workbag [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I have always liked Mulberry fabrics, furniture and I have some gorgeous lamps by this brand. Classic English countryside luxury chic. Before I got my first Birkin the Bayswater was my favourite workbag. Perhaps it is the reason why I like Birkins more than Kelly bags. I still have my white Bays with a matching small pochette at the countryhouse and I love it.


----------



## kashmira

Hi there Ellie and Serva! 

Do you use the Birkin as a workbag Serva? I think my 35 Birkin is a bit on the heavy side, especially when I need to bring the PC with me. I joined tPF at a time when I was  considering getting a bag from Mulberry (I think it was called East West Bayswater). I never bought it but instead started to save up for a bag from Hermès!


----------



## Nahreen

Congratulations Kashmira. I also bought my Bayswater to use as a computer bag. 

Mulberry fabrics are lovely. I had some cushions for the sofa made from Mulberry fabric 1,5 years ago.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hi there Ellie and Serva!
> 
> Do you use the Birkin as a workbag Serva? I think my 35 Birkin is a bit on the heavy side, especially when I need to bring the PC with me. I joined tPF at a time when I was  considering getting a bag from Mulberry (I think it was called East West Bayswater). I never bought it but instead started to save up for a bag from Hermès!



I use the B35s for work, at times a 30 if I only need my Ipad and have a businesslunch/meeting. The Ipad can be carried in a B25 too! I don't like to carry a pc all the time. I tend to do my writing mostly at home. Emails are handy on Ipad. I had an EW Bays but found it too small for work, so I gave it away. It was a good decision that you saved for a H bag. My company bought me the EW Bays and a Mulberry laptop carrier bag ( probably nolonger available) so that was of course nice, even if I nolonger use them. They would probably by me a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour for workbag, but not a Birkin, so I stick to my Bs [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations Kashmira. I also bought my Bayswater to use as a computer bag.
> 
> Mulberry fabrics are lovely. I had some cushions for the sofa made from Mulberry fabric 1,5 years ago.


Thanks Nahreen! In fact I had another Bayswater before but I basically worn it out so I decided to replace it with this one.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> I use the B35s for work, at times a 30 if I only need my Ipad and have a businesslunch/meeting. The Ipad can be carried in a B25 too! I don't like to carry a pc all the time. I tend to do my writing mostly at home. Emails are handy on Ipad. I had an EW Bays but found it too small for work, so I gave it away. It was a good decision that you saved for a H bag. My company bought me the EW Bays and a Mulberry laptop carrier bag ( probably nolonger available) so that was of course nice, even if I nolonger use them. They would probably by me a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour for workbag, but not a Birkin, so I stick to my Bs [emoji3]



Such a great company! I only get the ugly bags that follows with the PC but there is no way I will carry that. On the other side I don't want everyone at work (I took up a new position within the company last December) to know I have bags from Hermès. 

I wish I had bought the Mulberry laptop carrier bag when it still was around but a regular Bayswater obviously works as well even though you are not supposed to carry a PC in it.

I'd love to get a a B25! They are so cute! I have decided to use the bags I have (I have a Kelly I have never carried and Birkin that I hardly wear at all) before ordering another one but a B25 is certainly on my wish list!


----------



## Elendil

kashmira said:


> Talking  about bags, this one came home with me from the city today:
> 
> View attachment 3457956
> 
> I am planning to use it when I am working as it can fit my PC.



A beautiful Classic!

I have two Bayswaters but I haven't used them so much because if my hand but now when it's healing I might be able to use them more often.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Such a great company! I only get the ugly bags that follows with the PC but there is no way I will carry that. On the other side I don't want everyone at work (I took up a new position within the company last December) to know I have bags from Hermès.
> 
> I wish I had bought the Mulberry laptop carrier bag when it still was around but a regular Bayswater obviously works as well even though you are not supposed to carry a PC in it.
> 
> I'd love to get a a B25! They are so cute! I have decided to use the bags I have (I have a Kelly I have never carried and Birkin that I hardly wear at all) before ordering another one but a B25 is certainly on my wish list!



You should definitely use your H bags, perhaps not at work, but when you go out shopping etc. They are much too expensive just to sit in your closet [emoji3] ( now I'm probably quoting someone from the H forum). The B25 is my favourite. Would love to add another to my collection...

Is your B a 30 or 35? In Scandinavia people seem to like the 35 more.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> A beautiful Classic!
> 
> I have two Bayswaters but I haven't used them so much because if my hand but now when it's healing I might be able to use them more often.



The Bays can be heavy...


----------



## kashmira

Elendil said:


> A beautiful Classic!
> 
> I have two Bayswaters but I haven't used them so much because if my hand but now when it's healing I might be able to use them more often.



Thanks a lot Elendil! I hope you can wear yours more often!



Serva1 said:


> You should definitely use your H bags, perhaps not at work, but when you go out shopping etc. They are much too expensive just to sit in your closet [emoji3] ( now I'm probably quoting someone from the H forum). The B25 is my favourite. Would love to add another to my collection...
> 
> Is your B a 30 or 35? In Scandinavia people seem to like the 35 more.



I have one B30 (black, PHW) and one B35 (etoupe with lining in iris, PHW). I am very short so B30 is better for me. What Birkin/Birkins do you have?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening kashmira


----------



## kashmira

Evening Ellie


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I have a hard time to part with especially clothes but  I have decided only put clothes I really like (and use!) in the closet once it is ready so I am currently trying to downsize my wardrobe but it is not easy.
> 
> I have very few evening bags. Most of the time I am reaching for my Chanel WOC.
> 
> Talking  about bags, this one came home with me from the city today:
> 
> View attachment 3457956
> 
> I am planning to use it when I am working as it can fit my PC.




Very lovely bag!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3455512
> 
> Fedex brought my teamugs today and I'm sooooo happy with them. Love the design, shape is very feminine, gold trim makes it very luxurious and the pattern inside the cup is so pretty. They feel more like cups than mugs. Very tempted to buy more, but since they are handwash only I can resist the temptation [emoji3]




How cute!
Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

JustAgUrL said:


> here are a few photos from our trip...
> 
> here is my Darling Daughter (and future Hermes shopper)
> She just turned 18 years old in the spring. (No, I am not possibly old enough
> to have a daughter that is 18 years old... hehehe.
> 
> we are in front of Spago in Las Vegas Forum Shops Caesars Palace.
> 
> I lived in Vegas in the mid 90's and when we all went to dinner there,
> the maître d' remembered me, and we were treated like VIPS.
> 
> View attachment 3455712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a photo of Darling Daughter and I in front of the iconic Caesars Palace Fountain.
> 
> View attachment 3455720





Great pix!
It seems like a lovely trip!


----------



## kashmira

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3458591
> 
> 
> Evening!


Gorgeous!


----------



## kashmira

Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely bag!


Thank you Blueberry!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> I have one B30 (black, PHW) and one B35 (etoupe with lining in iris, PHW). I am very short so B30 is better for me. What Birkin/Birkins do you have?



Currently I have 3 B35s (etoupe phw, gris t phw, feu ghw that is a graduation present for my niece, so not really mine anymore, but it sits in the box, waiting for her to graduate) 2 B30s (blue ocean phw and SO bleu aztec with gris perle lining brushed phw) and my favourite B25 fauve barenia ghw. Love my Bs and different H leathers [emoji173]️

Etoupe&iris sounds gorgeous[emoji171]

I need at least one black B ghw in my collection...

Do you have any plans for your next bag? I have never bought vintage so it's a slow process to expand the collection. I've declined 2 B30s this year, because the colour was wrong for me. I'm more selective about the leather than colour, but at the same time don't want to add something that is too close to what I already have.


----------



## Serva1

Hope everyone has a good working week[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

LV Artsy and my new python ballerinas in action today (on my way to a medting)


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone!



Serva1 said:


> Currently I have 3 B35s (etoupe phw, gris t phw, feu ghw that is a graduation present for my niece, so not really mine anymore, but it sits in the box, waiting for her to graduate) 2 B30s (blue ocean phw and SO bleu aztec with gris perle lining brushed phw) and my favourite B25 fauve barenia ghw. Love my Bs and different H leathers [emoji173]️
> 
> Etoupe&iris sounds gorgeous[emoji171]
> 
> I need at least one black B ghw in my collection...
> 
> Do you have any plans for your next bag? I have never bought vintage so it's a slow process to expand the collection. I've declined 2 B30s this year, because the colour was wrong for me. I'm more selective about the leather than colour, but at the same time don't want to add something that is too close to what I already have.



You have an amazing collection Serva!

These are mine (I also have a potiron Garden Party and a Trim in vert olive):




I don't think I will buy another bag anytime soon (I am currently saving up for a watch) but the bags that are on my wish list are:

* Evelyne mini (this I will buy as soon as I will be offered one (in a colour that I like). They seem to be harder to get than a Birkin!)
* B25 raisin, GHW
*K28 or K28 in gold togo or natural barenia

When looking of this photo I realize that it perhaps should drop rasin and/or gold and instead look for a bag in a brighter colour...


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] 

You have gorgeous H bags kashmira!!! Both Ks and Bs and neutrals to popup colour. I don't have a K yet but waiting for a sellier K28. I'm a neutral person but at times, especially in summer or when travelling to exotic places, it is nice to have a bright happy colour. Love blue ( turquoise to navy) and orange.




A very old pic of my collection. 


My colourful summer B


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for sharing your thoughts about your collection kashmira and where you are planning to go next. I've been thinking about an exotic, difficult to choose what...so many great colours, 2-3 designs that would work for me and skins. I usually like to go from A to B, meaning I would finish my collection with an exotic but it could be better, due to annual price increases, to buy the jem of my collection asap.  On the other hand I don't want to rush into a deal when I still consider myself a H newbie and don't know enough of exotic bags. It has to be the perfect piece for me.

I have a lot of bags and my final dilemma is to downsize and decide when I'm content with my H collection. 

I also have a pm picotin and a mini halzan, both of which I adore. My mini convoyer is great for running errands, but I will probably use it even more when I get older.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, great H collections!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening, great H collections!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] I was a bit hesitant to post pics (again) because I know I always write about H and there is so much more to discuss here. I love to carry my Alma in nomad in autumn and Céline bags so next time perhaps a Trapeze action pic [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Perhaps my LV will add a little variety 





http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-exotique-materials-club.103564/#post-12975622


----------



## Serva1

This is such an amazing colour Ellie. I love this wallet [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

I actually like a popup colour for wallet because then it's easy to find in the bag/at home and it's less likely that you leave it somewhere when running errands.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3]
> 
> You have gorgeous H bags kashmira!!! Both Ks and Bs and neutrals to popup colour. I don't have a K yet but waiting for a sellier K28. I'm a neutral person but at times, especially in summer or when travelling to exotic places, it is nice to have a bright happy colour. Love blue ( turquoise to navy) and orange.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459244
> 
> A very old pic of my collection.
> View attachment 3459249
> 
> My colourful summer B


Love love love your bags! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> You have an amazing collection Serva!
> 
> These are mine (I also have a potiron Garden Party and a Trim in vert olive):
> 
> View attachment 3459142
> 
> 
> I don't think I will buy another bag anytime soon (I am currently saving up for a watch) but the bags that are on my wish list are:
> 
> * Evelyne mini (this I will buy as soon as I will be offered one (in a colour that I like). They seem to be harder to get than a Birkin!)
> * B25 raisin, GHW
> *K28 or K28 in gold togo or natural barenia
> 
> When looking of this photo I realize that it perhaps should drop rasin and/or gold and instead look for a bag in a brighter colour...




Very pretty bags & cat!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> ^Perhaps my LV will add a little variety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-exotique-materials-club.103564/#post-12975622




Lovely bag! I love the colour!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3]
> 
> You have gorgeous H bags kashmira!!! Both Ks and Bs and neutrals to popup colour. I don't have a K yet but waiting for a sellier K28. I'm a neutral person but at times, especially in summer or when travelling to exotic places, it is nice to have a bright happy colour. Love blue ( turquoise to navy) and orange.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459244
> 
> A very old pic of my collection.
> View attachment 3459249
> 
> My colourful summer B




Great collection!


----------



## Serva1

adorable catpics BB. Your guys are such good models! I especially like the balcony pic [emoji173]️


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> adorable catpics BB. Your guys are such good models! I especially like the balcony pic [emoji173]️




They enjoy the view.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning



Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> They enjoy the view.



They are fearless when it comes to hights [emoji3] Your cats are very affectionate ( last pic) I had always the impression that cats are more independent, and dogs are companions and love to cuddle but after seeing your pics I disagree.  I guess when you have these members of the family you also learn to read them more. It becomes more interesting when you learn to communicate.


----------



## Serva1

How many cats do we have at CS? Sirius, Saikhan, Sheyn....?


----------



## Elliespurse

+ an occasional guest, "Sirius got a new girlfriend" was reported here on Sat 

Our cat (Stig) was very shy and only jumped up in my lap  I think it was also a bit linking a warm place to sleep  it was really deep sleep when the "morrhår" and paws moved when dreaming.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> + an occasional guest, "Sirius got a new girlfriend" was reported here on Sat
> 
> Our cat (Stig) was very shy and only jumped up in my lap  I think it was also a bit linking a warm place to sleep  it was really deep sleep when the "morrhår" and paws moved when dreaming.



Stig sounds like a very selective cat [emoji3]

Yes Sirius has many girlfriends [emoji3] but I understand that because he is gorgeous [emoji173]️

I love animals but admiring them from a distance. DBF is allergic. So nice to see pics.


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning BB [emoji3] your cats love to pose for pics! A morning stretch...


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> + an occasional guest, "Sirius got a new girlfriend" was reported here on Sat
> 
> Our cat (Stig) was very shy and only jumped up in my lap  I think it was also a bit linking a warm place to sleep  it was really deep sleep when the "morrhår" and paws moved when dreaming.




Yes , Sirius is a real Casanova...


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> How many cats do we have at CS? Sirius, Saikhan, Sheyn....?



In my house, or maybe the cats house, lives Sirius, Idun, Elvis, Skorpan, Loppan, Katla and Ronja. 

At the moment Sirius has one girlfriend in the tvättstugan, she's going home on saturday. One girlfriend is currently living together with my big group since she became ill 24 h after she arrived. She's going home when they have made some babies, she just need to go into heat.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> In my house, or maybe the cats house, lives Sirius, Idun, Elvis, Skorpan, Loppan, Katla and Ronja.
> 
> At the moment Sirius has one girlfriend in the tvättstugan, she's going home on saturday. One girlfriend is currently living together with my big group since she became ill 24 h after she arrived. She's going home when they have made some babies, she just need to go into heat.




How lovely!
Do you have a group picture with all of them?


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. I was so behind on this thread.

Kashmira and Serva you both have lovely collections of H bags. I hope for a B and it will most likely be my last bag.

Ellie, your croc wallet is so lovely. I would love to have something in croc but prices are now insane. 

So many funny cat pictures.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, thanks! I think I payed 28k (it was a big bday), perhaps it would be higher now?


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Nahreen, thanks! I think I payed 28k (it was a big bday), perhaps it would be higher now?



Definitely more expensive now and that colour is fabulous [emoji173]️ so good of you to invest in yourself Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Sitting in the train, going 196km/h, on my way home from the countryhouse. It's so exotic for me to take a train but I have to say it's a pleasant way to travel. Buss would be a definite no no for me.


----------



## Serva1

I confess I already lost track of the cats here at CS [emoji3] but there are many [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, Artsy looks comfy on the train


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, Artsy looks comfy on the train



Evening Ellie [emoji3] Yes it's both roomy and comfy. I like that the LV logo doesn't stand out so we travel low key.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira, you haven't introduced your furry friend...who is this?


----------



## Elendil

Blueberry12 said:


> How lovely!
> Do you have a group picture with all of them?



No, it's hard enough to make one cat sit still. [emoji23]

Here is Loppan.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Loppan looks very relaxed. I hope she never has a " bad hair day". I desperately need a haircut after summer...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I too wonder if Loppan gets a bad hair day


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> No, it's hard enough to make one cat sit still. [emoji23]
> 
> Here is Loppan.
> 
> View attachment 3460180






So cute!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3]
> Loppan looks very relaxed. I hope she never has a " bad hair day". I desperately need a haircut after summer...



She unfortunatly has a terrible fur so tomorrow we are going to cut and trim her.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
I see there's been a lot of cute cats posted since I last wrote. 
And some fabulous Hermes bags as well! 

I have finally bested my cold! Had to reschedule an appointment at the hairdresser because of that cold, so having somewhat of a hair disaster here, I'm wearing a cap or hat when I walk out the door. 
Luckily I got an appointment on tuesday morning.....and then we're leaving for 2 weeks vacation, so it was tight to squeeze in. 

Btw I went to Hermes the other day hoping to get a clic h in some fun colour (green, purple...) but no such luck, only 4 colours available (black, white orange and yellow)
Also thought about a black Hapi 3 or KDT but they had none of those either. Ah well.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Serva1 said:


> I have been thinking about downsizing my accessories and after that project focus on downsizing my wardrobe. But why is it so hard???
> 
> I have a lot of eveningbags, really nice pieces, some of which I've inherited ( I have 2 nieces that I can perhaps be interested in some pieces) and some I have received as presents and a few that I've bought. I never wear eveningbags, they are so flashy ( goldplated or full of Swarowsky blings) and don't go to formal long dress parties/receptions in fall/winter time anymore. Mostly summer weddings and parties and then I like to grab my Kelly Wallet ( orange) for colour or a small black Chanel.
> 
> Some people follow the 10 handbag rule, I could never downsize to 10.
> 
> Decisions, decisions....I just need to be firm and get started, because I really like to edit my things.
> 
> It's also very difficult to focus on this project, because I have a lot of work right now. So perhaps I have to postpone this project until Xmas holidays, when I don't need to work.
> 
> Is anyone else thinking about letting things go?





I know exactly what you mean.  
I am not so good at downsizing... there is no way I could live with 10 handbags.. LOL


----------



## JustAgUrL

OK, so I just bought a Chanel Double flap. series 2 








what do you think ? 

I got it for 11.000 Kr / $1,250 

Do you think I got  a good deal?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. JAG - Congrats on your double flap!


----------



## Malin

That sounds like a good deal, congrats!


----------



## Malin

Most people opt for a vacation in the sun.
Seems like we're going on a vacation in the rain, haha


----------



## Elliespurse

^Sweden is ok right now


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> ^Sweden is ok right now



Sure is


----------



## Elliespurse

Malin said:


> Most people opt for a vacation in the sun.
> Seems like we're going on a vacation in the rain, haha
> View attachment 3461429


Are you going soon? I'm sure it'll be nice anyway.


----------



## Malin

Elliespurse said:


> Are you going soon? I'm sure it'll be nice anyway.



Yes, we'll go on tuesday next week.
We'll spend one week in LA (forecast there is a lot sunnier) and then we'll go to Costa Rica.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin  The trip sounds great.


----------



## Malin

Morning Ellie!
Yes, I think we'll have a good time. It's always nice  with a change of scenery 
Having some difficulties on deciding which bag/s to bring for the trip and on the plane, hehe


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!




I attended the Lindex club breakfast and got this make up bag as a gift.
Same shade of red.
And bought this green jacket.


----------



## Malin

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3462403
> View attachment 3462401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 3462400
> 
> 
> I attended the Lindex club breakfast and got this make up bag as a gift.
> Same shade of red.
> And bought this green jacket.



That's a lovely jacket! Congrats


----------



## Elliespurse

^BB - Congrats!  Looks great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Malin & Elliespurse!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Just recovered from migrain, but I'm fine now.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Evening!
> I see there's been a lot of cute cats posted since I last wrote.
> And some fabulous Hermes bags as well!
> 
> I have finally bested my cold! Had to reschedule an appointment at the hairdresser because of that cold, so having somewhat of a hair disaster here, I'm wearing a cap or hat when I walk out the door.
> Luckily I got an appointment on tuesday morning.....and then we're leaving for 2 weeks vacation, so it was tight to squeeze in.
> 
> Btw I went to Hermes the other day hoping to get a clic h in some fun colour (green, purple...) but no such luck, only 4 colours available (black, white orange and yellow)
> Also thought about a black Hapi 3 or KDT but they had none of those either. Ah well.



Glad your fine again Malin. So nice that you get to go to a warm climate to recover. You never know what stock they have at Hermès. They will probably get a lot more items well before Christmas. If you are looking for something specific they might be able to reserve it for you.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! Sorry I went "missing" for a while.

I love all photos of cats posted here and I am also happy to learn that I am not the only one with more cats than one...  In fact I am currenly thinking of getting a 5th one but nothing is decided.



Serva1 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts about your collection kashmira and where you are planning to go next. I've been thinking about an exotic, difficult to choose what...so many great colours, 2-3 designs that would work for me and skins. I usually like to go from A to B, meaning I would finish my collection with an exotic but it could be better, due to annual price increases, to buy the jem of my collection asap.  On the other hand I don't want to rush into a deal when I still consider myself a H newbie and don't know enough of exotic bags. It has to be the perfect piece for me.
> 
> I have a lot of bags and my final dilemma is to downsize and decide when I'm content with my H collection.
> 
> I also have a pm picotin and a mini halzan, both of which I adore. My mini convoyer is great for running errands, but I will probably use it even more when I get older.



Unfortunately an exotic H is out of my price range but if I was in the market to buy one I would have been looking for a Kelly pochette or a small Kelly. I thought I was content when I got my first B but even though I don't carry my H bags that much right now, I'd love to get a few more.



Elliespurse said:


> ^Perhaps my LV will add a little variety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-exotique-materials-club.103564/#post-12975622



Love this!



Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. I was so behind on this thread.
> 
> Kashmira and Serva you both have lovely collections of H bags. I hope for a B and it will most likely be my last bag.
> 
> Ellie, your croc wallet is so lovely. I would love to have something in croc but prices are now insane.
> 
> So many funny cat pictures.



Thanks Nahreen! I hope you will get your B soon!



Serva1 said:


> kashmira, you haven't introduced your furry friend...who is this?
> View attachment 3459958



This is Honey! My other cats are Misse, Morris and Cookie (Cookie also goes under the name "Kaka") so a total of 4. Morris and Honey are the parents of Cookie. I would never be able to sell a cat so I am not breeding (Cookie was luckily the only kitten in the litter when she was born).



JustAgUrL said:


> OK, so I just bought a Chanel Double flap. series 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think ?
> 
> I got it for 11.000 Kr / $1,250
> 
> Do you think I got  a good deal?


Congrats on a lovely bag!


Malin said:


> Yes, we'll go on tuesday next week.
> We'll spend one week in LA (forecast there is a lot sunnier) and then we'll go to Costa Rica.



Sounds lovely!


----------



## kashmira

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3462403
> View attachment 3462401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 3462400
> 
> 
> I attended the Lindex club breakfast and got this make up bag as a gift.
> Same shade of red.
> And bought this green jacket.


Beautiful jacket!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]

Thank you for sharing your catfamily kashmira [emoji3] I love animals but DBF being allergic and my hectic lifestyle prevents me from having pets.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon !

My new friends.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Lovely relaxing and sunny Saturday. Went to LV and found a nice ribbed silk polo with a little elastane. Usually I go for cashmere silkblends but this combo is very flattering and shiny. Perhaps a bit more dressy too. Bought recently 2 pairs of python ballerinas, picked up the second pair. They go well with my Artsy.


----------



## Serva1

This guy was exploring our backyard today [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aw, a hedgehog  Congrats on your new items!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Aw, a hedgehog  Congrats on your new items!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] Yes it was a surprise, haven't seen a hedgehog for a very long time and this guy was huge [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3]
> Lovely relaxing and sunny Saturday. Went to LV and found a nice ribbed silk polo with a little elastane. Usually I go for cashmere silkblends but this combo is very flattering and shiny. Perhaps a bit more dressy too. Bought recently 2 pairs of python ballerinas, picked up the second pair. They go well with my Artsy.
> View attachment 3463402



Congrats!
Lovely!


----------



## Malin

Evening!

Pretty ballerinas


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats!
> Lovely!





Malin said:


> Evening!
> 
> Pretty ballerinas



Thank you [emoji3] I haven't bought anything from this brand for myself for a very long time. Presents to others yes, but nothing for me so it was nice to find the sweater and shoes. I think I'm fine for now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you [emoji3] I haven't bought anything from this brand for myself for a very long time. Presents to others yes, but nothing for me so it was nice to find the sweater and shoes. I think I'm fine for now.


I hope you can post a modelling pic later.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you can post a modelling pic later.



Yes I will when I decide to wear it  Right now the sweater is neatly folded in the new mustard yellow box.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] going to a nice café to meet a friend who just returned from a sailing trip in the Mediterrainean Sea. I so wish I could have joined her but at least I get to see pics and hear some good stories [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Just back from the countryside.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, hope everyone had a nice relaxing Sunday. I had a good time today, time to start prepping for next week...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's a lazy weekend but I rearranged the furniture and got a bit back pain  it's getting better though.


----------



## Malin

Evening! 
Been to KappAhl today to buy a set of baby clothes from their newbie collection as a gift to a friend in the US that has gotten a baby.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin, it looks great!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Been to KappAhl today to buy a set of baby clothes from their newbie collection as a gift to a friend in the US that has gotten a baby.
> View attachment 3464242



That's a really pretty outfit and a lot of combinations [emoji177]


----------



## Serva1

It's nice ti receive presents but even nicer to give other people presents!


----------



## Malin

I agree, I love to shop presents


----------



## kashmira

Morris is wishing everyone a good evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Morris


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] busy week, but tomorrow I have an appointment with my hairdresser!!! Wishing everyone a good working week[emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Morning!
What a great photo of Morris, it put a smile on my face!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Morris is wishing everyone a good evening!
> View attachment 3464372




Very cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening! 


Sleepy cat:  
	

		
			
		

		
	



I disturbed him so he is annoyed:


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Just arrived to my hairdresser and waiting for my appointment. It's going to be a wonderful day!




Carrying a small bag today, my mini halzan in barenia [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Still haven't decided if I want to continue being a redhed ( the colour has faded and blends in with my natural colour) or go back to my own golden blondish colour. My niece loves the redhead but DBF likes blond...typical man[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's nice with choices  great pics too!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^It's nice with choices  great pics too!



Thank you Ellie, agree completely and right now my hairdresser is prepairing the colour. She is amazing and we are doing something else today! I trust her completely [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] 

Having a cup of my favourite Earl Grey blend. Love this tearitual in the evening and planning my next day.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] so happy the good weather continues and still no autumn rain [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's still nice weather


----------



## Elliespurse

I got the b&w film roll back, the motives are not my favorite buildings though


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Looking at those pics Ellie, they could basically be from the 60s ( the first even older!!!). So nice [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva, I love the b&w film look (at least I wish they are different from modern digital pics), it's like something you find in an old drawer


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks Serva, I love the b&w film look (at least I wish they are different from modern digital pics), it's like something you find in an old drawer



Sharing your thoughts, b&w is everlasting, classy and people look imo so much more beautiful, accentuates the features and you see the essence of things, when colours can at times be distracting and you want to see structure and fine lines.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] busy day at work today but Friday is just around the corner [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'm looking forward to Friday too


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Have worked long days this week. So looking forward to Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  It will be nice with a few days off.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Have worked long days this week. So looking forward to Friday.



Hope you get to rest during the weekend [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] finally Friday and DBF is going to the countryhouse while I stay in town and work...but my fortjcoming trip to Paris keeps me going!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes finally Friday


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
(It's 04 here in Los Angeles)
We arrived here on wednesday afternoon, we have rented a house where we're staying, so that is nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin, ah that sounds nice!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning!
> (It's 04 here in Los Angeles)
> We arrived here on wednesday afternoon, we have rented a house where we're staying, so that is nice.



Have a wonderful trip Malin, ignore the possible thunderstorms and hurricanes and have fun [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Evening everyone! Have been very busy this week with an "off-site meeting" with my team. So happy that it is Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Good morning ladies.. 

sorry I have not been around... I've been suffering from massive insomnia... and then also 
trying to get out as much as possible to enjoy our wonderful weather.  

So, last time I posted... I bought a Chanel 25 Double flap... 
WELL, that seller sold it out from under me... UUgghh, so I have been on the hunt, some more. 

This morning I found a GREAT Beige Caviar Jumbo... 

It is $1,500.... I am thinking this is too good to pass up. 

What do you think? is this bag a total steal, or what? 

Opinions are welcome.  

should I wait, and get a Chanel  black double, 25cm 

OR, get this.... and enjoy it for a while, and sell it, then get a black 25...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning JAG  It looks nice but perhaps wait for the HG bag?


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, honestly JaG I would wait for the black one. There is a visible wrinkle across the front panel and colourtransfer from denim/black garment on the back ( esp corners). The price is ok but you really want black ( classic and carefree colour) so better wait.[emoji173]️


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Malin

Morning 
No rain or thunderstorms so far, just sunny weather (hot, hot, hot).
But in Costa Rica it might be different 
Been doing some sightseeing and shopping (just kids clothes so far).
We're having a really nice time.

I would agree with Serva on the Chanel bag, the crease on the front and colour transfer would bother me and also I think I would rather wait for the black one (as that is what you really want). The wait and hunt can be fun as well


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning
> No rain or thunderstorms so far, just sunny weather (hot, hot, hot).
> But in Costa Rica it might be different
> Been doing some sightseeing and shopping (just kids clothes so far).
> We're having a really nice time.
> 
> I would agree with Serva on the Chanel bag, the crease on the front and colour transfer would bother me and also I think I would rather wait for the black one (as that is what you really want). The wait and hunt can be fun as well



Great news Malin, hope you are feeling good after that terrible cold. Enjoy your carefree vacation [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning/Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening/Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] we have nice autumn weather today, but as of yesterday I need to start wearing my thin cashmere silkblend polos.


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Loppan got her new "haircut" last week and a couple of days after that I discovered that her cancer is back. So she is now on treatment again and only three days later she's feeling better.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww  I hope she manages and it disappears.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Morning!
> 
> Loppan got her new "haircut" last week and a couple of days after that I discovered that her cancer is back. So she is now on treatment again and only three days later she's feeling better.
> 
> View attachment 3469691



So cute, Sirius? is keeping her warm [emoji173]️ Happy she is feeling better.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Loppan will eventually die because of her cancer but as long as she is happy and respond to the steroids and the tumors are in remission there's no problem to let her live and enjoy life. [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  - Loppan


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Headache since yesterday, feeling a bit better but will take it easy today.

Loppan [emoji173]️ there is a time for everyone on this earth. We just need to make the most of it and enjoy ourselves.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

I have got a terrible cold, had to go home from work after a couple of hours and I'm not sure that I can work tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] feeling better, hope you can cure your cold soon Elendil [emoji173]️


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Loppan will eventually die because of her cancer but as long as she is happy and respond to the steroids and the tumors are in remission there's no problem to let her live and enjoy life. [emoji173]️





Loppan...


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] getting chillier here in the morning. Looking forward wearing my nice coats, still too warm so using my leather jackets. Autumn colours slowly making an arrival....


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva



Morning Ellie [emoji3] couldn't really capture the vibrant red in the leaves. My Ipad doesn't take the best colour pics, especially when the sun is shining towards. This autumn looks promising though, hoping to get some more pics later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] couldn't really capture the vibrant red in the leaves. My Ipad doesn't take the best colour pics, especially when the sun is shining towards. This autumn looks promising though, hoping to get some more pics later.


Yes the fall colors are beautiful


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. On the bus home. Long work days this week.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. On the bus home. Long work days this week.



I'm working long hours too but at least I finished at 7pm and only have a short walk home...just had dinner [emoji3]

Fedex brought me a new Carmen


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great colors, congrats!


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> I'm working long hours too but at least I finished at 7pm and only have a short walk home...just had dinner [emoji3]
> 
> Fedex brought me a new Carmen
> View attachment 3471662



Love the colors! [emoji7]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I'm working long hours too but at least I finished at 7pm and only have a short walk home...just had dinner [emoji3]
> 
> Fedex brought me a new Carmen
> View attachment 3471662




Very nice colour.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Thank you, I rhink I have enough of these Carmen keyrings...like to change them when I carry different bags.


----------



## Serva1

Was able to grab a small bag ( Céline nano luggage) to the office today. Tomorrow I need to dress for business


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Cold is getting better. [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> Cold is getting better. [emoji4]



Evening everyone [emoji3]
Glad you're feeling better Elendil!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Looks great!



Thank you Ellie, I had a great day [emoji3] Sometimes it's nice to wear what you want and no business outfits. 

Going to an event tomorrow after work. Our local Céline, Fendi, YSL, Balenciaga, Lanvin, Givency etc dealer has expanded the store and has a housewarming party. She has some really nice Céline cashmere knits but they are so expensive that I will wait fore the sale.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] prepping for a boardmeeting and looking forward having work lunch at one of my favourite restaurants.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww  Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] went to the party at the number one designer store here in Helsinki. It was so nice, good champagne and a very limited guestlist. Should have taken pics but naturally I forgot. The boardmeeting was tough today so it was nice to relax with my niece.


----------



## Malin

Greetings from Costa Rica! 
It's lovely here and no rain/thunderstorm so far so guess the weatherforecast was wrong.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all. - Malin, that's great with  the weather!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Greetings from Costa Rica!
> It's lovely here and no rain/thunderstorm so far so guess the weatherforecast was wrong.



Great news Malin, you probably have a nice tan by now [emoji41] Enjoy your vacation! Never been to Costa Rica, thinking rainforest, beaches and good coffey, am I thinking in the right direction?

 I'm working long hours but soon I'm going to Paris and reward myself for all the hard work.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all. - Malin, that's great with  the weather!



Morning Ellie [emoji3] Finally Friday and what a nice sunny and chilly morning [emoji262][emoji260][emoji261][emoji260][emoji262] we have here. The autumn colours are looking good!


----------



## kashmira

Morning everyone. It has been another hectic week with basically no time for tPF and this thread. I am SO happy that it is Friday.

Elendil: I do hope that Loppan gets well soon. I am happy to read that the treatment seems to be successful!

Those of you who have cats, has anyone of you imported a cat? I am thinking of adding another little furry friend to our family but what I'd like to get is difficult to buy in Sweden.


----------



## Malin

Morning (it is here)! 
Yes, Serva you're thinking in the right direction, also add good food.
It's very green and beautiful here, about 26% of the country are protected in form of reserves and national parks, nature is highly valued.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I'm working long hours too but at least I finished at 7pm and only have a short walk home...just had dinner [emoji3]
> 
> Fedex brought me a new Carmen
> View attachment 3471662



It is lovely Serva. I tried purchasing a similar one in spring but someone was faster than me online.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning (it is here)!
> Yes, Serva you're thinking in the right direction, also add good food.
> It's very green and beautiful here, about 26% of the country are protected in form of reserves and national parks, nature is highly valued.



Sounds like a country worth visiting, love nature and good food. At times locals don't seem to appreciate what they have. Glad they see their nature as an asset [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It is lovely Serva. I tried purchasing a similar one in spring but someone was faster than me online.



Thank you Nahreen, you know I love my Carmens and I feel very lucky. These small  accessories sell fast and I cannot be sure to find the special colour in Paris. There was only one tricolour available. The other one was also pretty, bleu de malte with orange poppy inside [emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen I'm thinking pink or blue for your next bag [emoji170] and when I saw this cashmere silk shawl I thought it would look nice with a blue bag and your BE belt [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Nahreen I'm thinking pink or blue for your next bag [emoji170] and when I saw this cashmere silk shawl I thought it would look nice with a blue bag and your BE belt [emoji3]
> View attachment 3473997



I completely agree. I believe it is Chasse en Indie. It is one of the designs I was interested in this fall. Hermes at NK promised to reserve the Zenobie for me but if it has not arrived by my next visit this might be something extra for me if they have one available. I will still want to get the Zenobie since I want the gold-black shawl.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Nahreen, you know I love my Carmens and I feel very lucky. These small  accessories sell fast and I cannot be sure to find the special colour in Paris. There was only one tricolour available. The other one was also pretty, bleu de malte with orange poppy inside [emoji170]



I am sure the Blue orange version was lovely too. Orange as you know is my favourite H colour[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I completely agree. I believe it is Chasse en Indie. It is one of the designs I was interested in this fall. Hermes at NK promised to reserve the Zenobie for me but if it has not arrived by my next visit this might be something extra for me if they have one available. I will still want to get the Zenobie since I want the gold-black shawl.



This will also look great with your black Valentino coat, it has a bit of black. Hovewer I know the Zenobie will look so nice too.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I am sure the Blue orange version was lovely too. Orange as you know is my favourite H colour[emoji3]



Agree, I bought 3 large shawls last season, but so far nothing. There are a couple really interesting but I think I will focus on the bag instead.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I completely agree. I believe it is Chasse en Indie. It is one of the designs I was interested in this fall. Hermes at NK promised to reserve the Zenobie for me but if it has not arrived by my next visit this might be something extra for me if they have one available. I will still want to get the Zenobie since I want the gold-black shawl.



This cw is so nice with a blue bag and phw[emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Morning everyone. It has been another hectic week with basically no time for tPF and this thread. I am SO happy that it is Friday.
> 
> Elendil: I do hope that Loppan gets well soon. I am happy to read that the treatment seems to be successful!
> 
> Those of you who have cats, has anyone of you imported a cat? I am thinking of adding another little furry friend to our family but what I'd like to get is difficult to buy in Sweden.



How exciting kashmira that you are considering importing a cat. Good luck with the project. I don't have a cat but it sounds great and you are probably thinking about a rare breed?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> This cw is so nice with a blue bag and phw[emoji170]



Completely agree. As much as I want a pink B a blue one is so versatile. I think dark or strong blue would be lovely and this shawl would be an amazons acessorie.


----------



## Blueberry12

View attachment 3474095




Serva1 said:


> Evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to the party at the number one designer store here in Helsinki. It was so nice, good champagne and a very limited guestlist. Should have taken pics but naturally I forgot. The boardmeeting was tough today so it was nice to relax with my niece.




Sounds better than the not "very limited guestlist " event I attended last night...

After 6 mins...


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!

I was looking for Sheyn in ages then I saw his head in the "Dramaten" bag in the Pentry. 

It seems he was sleeping there all afternoon.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> How exciting kashmira that you are considering importing a cat. Good luck with the project. I don't have a cat but it sounds great and you are probably thinking about a rare breed?



It is exciting, maybe even too exciting so I am not sure of if I dare to go ahead with this. I am thinking of another british shorthair (golden) from Russia. I don't speak Russian and I have heard terrible stories about what can go wrong but the colour I want is common in Russia and rare in Sweden.


----------



## Blueberry12

It's good to be a cat...


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> It is exciting, maybe even too exciting so I am not sure of if I dare to go ahead with this. I am thinking of another british shorthair (golden) from Russia. I don't speak Russian and I have heard terrible stories about what can go wrong but the colour I want is common in Russia and rare in Sweden.



I speak Russian but have never wanted to work in that business enviroment, so yes it can definitely be tricky.  Hope you can get good contacts with breeders on internet or in touch with people who have gone through the procedure, even if they wouldn't be in Sweden [emoji3]


----------



## Elendil

kashmira said:


> It is exciting, maybe even too exciting so I am not sure of if I dare to go ahead with this. I am thinking of another british shorthair (golden) from Russia. I don't speak Russian and I have heard terrible stories about what can go wrong but the colour I want is common in Russia and rare in Sweden.



I know a catbreeder outside Uppsala who imported a cat from Russia, do you want her name?


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> I speak Russian but have never wanted to work in that business enviroment, so yes it can definitely be tricky.  Hope you can get good contacts with breeders on internet or in touch with people who have gone through the procedure, even if they wouldn't be in Sweden [emoji3]


Facebook is great for this purpose!



Elendil said:


> I know a catbreeder outside Uppsala who imported a cat from Russia, do you want her name?


That would be absolutely great Elendil!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
The passed two weeks I've finally been doing powerwalking in the morning, before going to work. I never have the energy in the evening and besides it's really difficult to find time, my scedule changes all the time. Love the autumn mornings, but I need to start wearing leather gloves and a thin cashmere beanie to keep warm. 

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## kashmira

Morning Serva and Ellie! I guess that the autumn is around the corner but all trees still have green leaves and it is not that cold here yet.
I hope everyone will  have a nice day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira  yes it's mild weather, I'm still wearing flip-flops/Birkenstocks for short walks


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Elendil

kashmira said:


> That would be absolutely great Elendil!



You've got PM!


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Cold is getting better, unfortunatly I gave the cold to both my parents last weekend so dad had so stay in bed while mum and I put the wallpaper up today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil, sorry the cold is still around.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Just finished working, no enegy to iron clothes this evening. 

There was a big antirasism demonstration in the city today.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Morning Serva and Ellie! I guess that the autumn is around the corner but all trees still have green leaves and it is not that cold here yet.
> I hope everyone will  have a nice day!



We already have autumn colours and a lot of leaves on the ground.


----------



## Malin

Good afternoon!
Here's a pic on the view from inside our hotelroom (having the doors to the balcony shut atm to get the AC going while baby Alice is taking a nap)


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening/Morning Malin, what a lovely view!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Good afternoon!
> Here's a pic on the view from inside our hotelroom (having the doors to the balcony shut atm to get the AC going while baby Alice is taking a nap)
> View attachment 3474962



This is breathtakingly beautiful Malin [emoji295]️ love the waves


----------



## kashmira

Morning everyone!

What an amazing view Malin!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.

Hope you are enjoying your vacation Malin.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Just finished working. DBF is at the countryhouse as usual. It's nice to be at home, not having to take care of anyone else, no dinners etc. I cave for pizza but need to restrain myself...thinking Paris...


----------



## Malin

Yes, enjoying our vacation 
We will fly back to LA this afternoon and then back to Sweden tomorrow.
2 weeks sure goes quickly 

Serva, Paris is worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Evening 
Time to go to sleep here in LA, tomorrow afternoon we're flying home


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## kashmira

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 
Went to the movies yesterday and saw Bridget Js baby. Even though it at times felt that this movie is a bit " old" I found it so funny, the audience was obviously mostly women of all ages and everyone had a good time. I don't remember the last time I have been laughing at the movies so much[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
On the plane, landing at Arlanda in an hour, pretty tired now, will be nice to get home 

That sounds good Serva!
I've been wondering if it's worth seeing and it sounds like it is.


----------



## Elliespurse

Welcome back Malin


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening 
Back home, now to fix the "tidsomställning".


----------



## Serva1

Welcome home Malin, I always have terrible jetlag when coming home from the American continent. Hope you get to scedule soon [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji3]
> Went to the movies yesterday and saw Bridget Js baby. Even though it at times felt that this movie is a bit " old" I found it so funny, the audience was obviously mostly women of all ages and everyone had a good time. I don't remember the last time I have been laughing at the movies so much[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




It was a funny movie , but I liked Love and Friendship much better.




Have you seen it?


----------



## Blueberry12

Malin said:


> Morning!
> On the plane, landing at Arlanda in an hour, pretty tired now, will be nice to get home
> 
> That sounds good Serva!
> I've been wondering if it's worth seeing and it sounds like it is.




How lovely!
Great you had a good time in LA.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> It was a funny movie , but I liked Love and Friendship much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen it?




No but I would love to [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> No but I would love to [emoji3]


It's was so funny , esp. a dance scene.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> It's was so funny , esp. a dance scene.



I definitely need to see it, after all it's Jane Austin [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I definitely need to see it, after all it's Jane Austin [emoji3]





Have you read the book? It's a bit different , but I like both.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]
Fedex brought me a new Carmen today


----------



## Serva1

Yesterday I spent a lot of time driving a nice car [emoji3]


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

The whole island is preparing for Skördefesten which starts today. A lot of pumpkins and tourists everywere.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Elendil, that sounds nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. Serva, congrats on the new item!


----------



## Serva1

Went to my favourite bakery Ekberg and they had decorated the windows with flags and Scandinavian delicacies. Couldn't resist taking some pics ( very difficult, reflections in the window).


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm..


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
My little niece has just started school and she called her auntie earlier in the week and invited her to her school on Friday ( Hem och skola dag). So I'm driving tomorrow for 2 hrs to visit the school and after that 2 hrs back.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's really nice with the school visit


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] just read an article how important it is to read for children. Memorygame is also good.


----------



## Malin

Morning! (Well...haven't been able to turn the inner clock right yet )
Enjoying to be home and getting "real" espresso.
Not liking the weather so much thou......autumn is fine but it's very windy today.

Serva: I think it's so great how you are always there for your niece.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Evening all [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning! (Well...haven't been able to turn the inner clock right yet )
> Enjoying to be home and getting "real" espresso.
> Not liking the weather so much thou......autumn is fine but it's very windy today.
> 
> Serva: I think it's so great how you are always there for your niece.



Nice to travel but definitely "home sweet home". Very windy and also rainy today. Took some autumn pics in the morning, but wasn't very pleased with them and today's storm has dropped a lot of leaves. 

Thank you for your kind words Malin[emoji173]️ I love my nieces and spoil them to pieces [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

A couple of autumn pics from my neigbourhood that I took today on my way to the office. Just booked 2 more trips to Paris this year, after realizing it's the only way to have a break from work, since I work in the weekends too.


----------



## kashmira

Morning everyone! TGIF The weekend will be a bit "short" for me (I'm going on a business trip already on Sunday morning). Today work is on the agenda and then we will go to a concert  this evening (Kent). I hope everyone will have a great day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]
After driving for 4 hrs and being on scedule despite roadwork, slow trucks etc. I arrived back to town and straight to Scholl for pedicure. A blissful hour and Annika working her magic while I relax with my Ipad and magazines...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great it worked ok


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Finally Friday.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, yes finally Friday and no work tomorrow!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 

BB your cats are very photogenic!

Going to have lunch with a friend today. So nice to have a day without work. I finally get do do some things on my " to do list".


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elendil

Afternoon!

My parents are comming later and we are going to finish the work in the new office/sewroom. Then I will cook dinner for them, helgrillad oxfilé.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I finally get around to post a picture.

Serva and I are twins on the multicolour Carmen. Here shown with my pink Carmen bought in spring.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Elendil and Nahreen, great pics!


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elendil said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> My parents are comming later and we are going to finish the work in the new office/sewroom. Then I will cook dinner for them, helgrillad oxfilé.
> 
> View attachment 3481060




Adorable!


----------



## Blueberry12

I love sales...
Ida Sjöstedt SS 2016

Now I am on my way to Langos helg.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. I finally get around to post a picture.
> 
> Serva and I are twins on the multicolour Carmen. Here shown with my pink Carmen bought in spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481063



Both your Carmens look adorable! So glad to be twinsies with you [emoji3]



Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3481084
> View attachment 3481085
> 
> 
> I love sales...
> Ida Sjöstedt SS 2016
> 
> Now I am on my way to Langos helg.



You look very pretty in the dress BB [emoji3]

I bought today an accessory for white and black pencil dresses. A peacock feather belt by Sara Roka, who according to the store owner has some fab dresses too. Need to google...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Both your Carmens look adorable! So glad to be twinsies with you [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> You look very pretty in the dress BB [emoji3]
> 
> I bought today an accessory for white and black pencil dresses. A peacock feather belt by Sara Roka, who according to the store owner has some fab dresses too. Need to google...
> 
> View attachment 3481345



Thanx. Your dress is lovely too with that peacock feather belt.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

My friend just called me from Australia. After 14 yrs she is moving back to Finland next year. Amazing news [emoji3] She works for LV in Sydney and is trying to transfer to our store.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Bukowski's has a viewing at NK.

I love this bag but I'll get a new one if/when I buy a Kelly.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3482177
> View attachment 3482178
> View attachment 3482179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bukowski's has a viewing at NK.
> 
> I love this bag but I'll get a new one if/when I buy a Kelly.



My thoughts exactly. The only reason I would buy vintage is if the leather/design/hardware was not available anymore or very limited supply.


----------



## Elendil

I like buying Pre-loved bags, only four of my Mulberrys are bought new the rest is Pre-loved.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> I like buying Pre-loved bags, only four of my Mulberrys are bought new the rest is Pre-loved.



It's good that you enjoy preloved bags Elendil. I have given away a lot of designer bags and it feels great that someone else can enjoy them while I have something else. My comment was about Hermès, where the reseller business is really hot and people ask high prices even if the bag isn't gently used. 

Our Mulberry store celebrated 20 yrs last Thu and everything was -20% for invited guests. I went there on Sat and congratulated, because I was working late on Thu. Naturally I carried my oldest Mulberry bag, adorned with a coinpurse/keychain that I styled my bag with years before bagcharms became a hit.


----------



## Serva1

I realized the peacock belt isn't easy to store so I styled my black velvet lampshade with it [emoji3] Cannot catch the bronze metallic green shade of the feathers but it looks very pretty in my eyes.


----------



## Serva1

Impossible to get a nice pic of the colour but you get an idea [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] finally going to a doctor to check my eyes. The magnifying glass has been handy but it's time to get those reading glasses...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It could be a good idea with eye checkup.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  It could be a good idea with eye checkup.



I haven't had glasses for 8 yrs so it will be strange to wear them again. Guess they cannot do any more laser surgery but seeing a specialist and hoping to have some good advice.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I only have glasses when driving outside the city, reading is still ok. I guess having glasses when needed could help the eyes relax too.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^I only have glasses when driving outside the city, reading is still ok. I guess having glasses when needed could help the eyes relax too.



You are right Ellie and be happy you can still read without glasses. I guess my doctor will give me a lecture...and my really nice optician said 2 yrs ago that don't wait too long...guess he knows me and taking care of things like this is not my strong point.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] 
Need to buy a pair of gloves from Hestra to
match my bag...


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! I am currently in Singapore! I am here for work so days are busy but if I am lucky I will be able able to meet a friend of mine on Friday.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! I am currently in Singapore! I am here for work so days are busy but if I am lucky I will be able able to meet a friend of mine on Friday.



Singapore sounds great! Hope you have time to explore the city between work and meet your friend. Have a good business trip [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Salad with bufala and cucumber. Didn't have any tomatoes at home so next week will be much nicer when I have parisian food and amazing desserts!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  The salad looks nice!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 
Thank you Ellie, love eating a good salad. I had some Vietnamese springrolls as well with schrimp and salmon.


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> It's good that you enjoy preloved bags Elendil. I have given away a lot of designer bags and it feels great that someone else can enjoy them while I have something else. My comment was about Hermès, where the reseller business is really hot and people ask high prices even if the bag isn't gently used.



I have read that that the prices for used Hermes bags can be as high or higher than if you buy it in a store, crazy. [emoji15]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Elendil


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> I have read that that the prices for used Hermes bags can be as high or higher than if you buy it in a store, crazy. [emoji15]



Yes, it's crazy and even if it sounds weird, buying a Hermès Kelly or Birkin bag can actually be considered an investment[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I was so clumsy yesterday...Managed to hit my little toe and now half of my foot is all bluish. Fortunately I recover fast from these incidents another two days and I walk like a normal person again [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Evening 
Hope your toe heals up nicely, Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Serva, hope it heals fast.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] and thank you all for your kind words [emoji177] still feeling the pain but the colour is getting better. Cannot fit my new leopard ballerinas ( Tod's) that I was thinking to take to Paris, but perhaps after the weekend... In Paris I need comfy shoes for walking and ballerinas when going to breakfast.


----------



## Serva1

Having lunch with my dear niece. Have to participate in a Cyber Safety lecture for 3 hrs today. Probably educational. Finished at the office today so going shopping with niece before the lecture.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks nice!


----------



## Malin

Afternoon 
Love sushi!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Hope you are feeling between Serva. Going to DHs family for the weekend in Småland tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Hope you have a nice family weekend Nahreen! 

My niece is cooking with me on Saturday and I'm teaching her to make roast beef of moose meat.


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Had to take Ronja to the "emergency" at the animal hospital earlier this evening, she's feeling better now after some painmedicine and antibiotics and hopefully she will be ok in a couple of days.


----------



## Serva1

Ronja [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

The Scandinavian weeks continue at my favourite bakery until the 18th. I had a cardamombun today. It was delicious.


----------



## kashmira

Greetings from Singapore! Our conference went well. Today I'll meet my friend for lunch (in fact I know her thanks to tPF and I have met her twice before in Singapore and once in  Paris!) and then I will be free this afternoon. Tomorrow morning I will jump on a plane to Brisbane.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ahh, Marina Bay  That's nice meeting a tPFer friend!


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Elendil, hope Ronja feels better soon!
I'm taking my son for check up at the doctor today. He got his first tick (nasty, nasty bugs) while he was out in the forest with daycare just before we left on vacation.
He got a big rash just when we got to Costa Rica so we went to the doctor who said it was lyme disease and got him antibiotics of which he took the last this tuesday. Now the rash is back (was gone) so checking it up this morning. Worried.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin, hope it works out at the doctor.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning!
> Elendil, hope Ronja feels better soon!
> I'm taking my son for check up at the doctor today. He got his first tick (nasty, nasty bugs) while he was out in the forest with daycare just before we left on vacation.
> He got a big rash just when we got to Costa Rica so we went to the doctor who said it was lyme disease and got him antibiotics of which he took the last this tuesday. Now the rash is back (was gone) so checking it up this morning. Worried.



I share your worry, ticks are such nasty nasty bugs! I hope the antibiotics worked. Hope your little guy is feeling better [emoji173]️


----------



## Nahreen

My first research publication was on a study of Borrelia. My current research is not in that field.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Well...it's clear that the first antibiotics didn't take fully.
But we got another type prescribed today so hoping this will do it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin, hope it works.


----------



## Serva1

Yes, as a Mom this must be scary for you Malin, but let's hope the antibiotics work and you boy will recover fast. Strong antibiotics are not nice but necessary in this case.


----------



## Malin

Yes, there's nothing worse then when you're kids are sick.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Yes, there's nothing worse then when you're kids are sick.



My heart goes out to you. I have never been a Mom so I don't know the feeling but it must be very strong.

My foot is still swollen and I probably cannot take any nice shoes to Paris but it's ok. I'm travelling this time with my Mom, because my niece has exams and there will not be so much walking this time. My niece will travel with me later this year.


----------



## Malin

Thanks Serva!

Well Paris is Paris no matter what shoes one wears 
I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time there with your mother.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Love Saturday mornings, my morning latte and I just wish I could get a delivery of fresh croissants to my door...


----------



## Elliespurse

^I just had coffee and a blueberry muffin


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^I just had coffee and a blueberry muffin



Blueberry muffin...[emoji12]


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> ^Ahh, Marina Bay  That's nice meeting a tPFer friend!


Yes, I had a great time (however when I took the photo I was with my collagues and not with my friend).


----------



## Serva1

Today I spent 5 hrs with my niece cooking. We joked that she attends auntie's cooking school. We used to do math on Saturdays for 2hrs and now we have switched to food [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Malin [emoji3] Hope you get to rest during the weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] I miss the morning sun, so dark nowadays...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it is, my coffee is soon ready as usual though


----------



## Elendil

Morning!

Ronja is feeling a lot better and is now a happy girl again.  

Malin - I hope that your son is doing better. 

I'm off to the kitchen, I'm going to bake a brownie/cheesecake. I'm having a friend over for som fika later today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil, good news about Ronja.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Great to hear that Ronja is a happy cat again [emoji177]

I had an almond croissant today and bought som French frozen croissants (easy&quick to bake in the owen) so that I can detox from my Parisian breakfasts when I return home.


----------



## Serva1

We are planning to have a CS meeting on Fri 28th of October in Stockholm. It would be in the afternoon, so those of you that would like to participate can pm Nahreen or me for details. I'm home on Thu from Paris but will browse tPF at my hotel.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Elendil, happy to hear that Ronja is feeling better!
My son is also feeling better and the rash has faded again (still visible) and he had the energy to chase his big little sister (2yr old) a little this morning. He doesn't like his medicine at all but it's a must and I'm thankful that antibiotics exist. Hope this second will do the trick completely.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> We are planning to have a CS meeting on Fri 28th of October in Stockholm. It would be in the afternoon, so those of you that would like to participate can pm Nahreen or me for details. I'm home on Thu from Paris but will browse tPF at my hotel.



I so  much  want to join you but I cannot take that day off from work. I hope you will all enjoy the CS meeting!


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> I so  much  want to join you but I cannot take that day off from work. I hope you will all enjoy the CS meeting!



Thank you kashmira, understand completely. Hope you can join us another time [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Malin

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Malin [emoji3] 
Went for an evening walk with dear Mom. Paris is so beautiful when it's dark and the luxury shops have lights and beautiful dresses on display.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sound really nice with Paris


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Having a most fabulous breakfast but my Ipad doesn't want to upload the pics despite wifi so I'm trying to do it when I'm back home. We all love the food pics in this tread...[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I love early mornings in small boutique hotels when I'm the first guest having breakfast and it's so peaceful. Letting my dear Mom sleep longer and will keep her company when she is ready to have her morning coffey here or ordering it to the room. Whatever to kerp my Mom happy [emoji173]️ I have booked an appointment for her so she can enjoy a luxurious facial while I'm shopping at Hermès. Tomorrow we are going to the salon to get hair treatments [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ahh, lovely!


----------



## Malin

That sounds lovely, Serva!


----------



## kashmira

Sounds lovely Serva! I hope you will find what you want at  H!

I am searching for an Evelyne mini and have been offred 4 different colours; black/black, trench/cuivre, bougainviller/rouge pivoine and bleu agate/cuivre. I am not crazy about cuivre and I am not sure of  bougainvillier so I am thinking black/black but is it boring (my husband thinks so)? I only have neutral bags but was thinking that I perhaps could go for a brighter colour for this bag since it is so small. What do you think- shall I buy any of these of wait for a bag in a colour I really LOVE?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elendil

Evening!


----------



## Elendil

kashmira said:


> What do you think- shall I buy any of these of wait for a bag in a colour I really LOVE?



Wait for a bag that you LOVE!!!!

Life's to short to buy bags that you don't truly love.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Sounds lovely Serva! I hope you will find what you want at  H!
> 
> I am searching for an Evelyne mini and have been offred 4 different colours; black/black, trench/cuivre, bougainviller/rouge pivoine and bleu agate/cuivre. I am not crazy about cuivre and I am not sure of  bougainvillier so I am thinking black/black but is it boring (my husband thinks so)? I only have neutral bags but was thinking that I perhaps could go for a brighter colour for this bag since it is so small. What do you think- shall I buy any of these of wait for a bag in a colour I really LOVE?



Thank you kashmira, Hermès in Paris is truly embracing me and it is my favourite shop in the world! 

I would always wait for the perfect colour if I would buy the Evelyne. Popup colours ( or white with rainbow strap) look great in pm.

Since the Evie is a casual shoulder bag that you probably will wear crossbody (love clemence) I would consider a couple of things: would you wear it all seasons? with wintercoats? Of so, are your wintercoats long black/navy woolcoats ( colourtransfer, rubbing against the body, shoulderstrap)? If you are thinking epsom then colourtransfer is not an issue. Do you really need a black bag? If so, is the casual evelyne the right design?
Frankly, evelyne is the design which works so well as a fun colour, bougainville is beautiful in clemence ( I have an agenda in ostrich).


----------



## Serva1

At Hermès I was offered a bag I have been craving for a very long time ( over 2 years). I will take it to the CS meeting and reveal it here after the 28th. 

My Ipad still doesn't upload pics so I will hopefully be able to upload them when I'm back home.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] I'm an early bird today. Must be the exitement from yesterday and still one day left in paradise [emoji177]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Congrats on your find yesterday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 

Kashmira: black is a Classic colour but if you want a pop colour since you already have neutrals, you should wait for the right pop colour. Even though I would love a pink bag, I am aware that such bag is less useful than for example dark blue or black and this would be happy with also those colours.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] On my way back home, had a fab trip and everything was perfect. I was incredibly lucky, also poped into acquaintances at Rue de Royale. Small world [emoji3]
Still a couple of hours flight time but thanks to music, reading and internet, time will pass quickly.


----------



## Serva1

Travelling with my halzan [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I'm sure going to miss this breakfast in the morning...


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning [emoji3]
Glad I had those frozen French croissants in the freezer that I could bake in the owen. Missing the apricot marmalade..


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! I am still jetlagged and have a hard time to sleep but the meetings are (so far) going very well.  Tomorrow we leave for Melbourne.



Elendil said:


> Wait for a bag that you LOVE!!!!
> 
> Life's to short to buy bags that you don't truly love.





Serva1 said:


> Thank you kashmira, Hermès in Paris is truly embracing me and it is my favourite shop in the world!
> 
> I would always wait for the perfect colour if I would buy the Evelyne. Popup colours ( or white with rainbow strap) look great in pm.
> 
> Since the Evie is a casual shoulder bag that you probably will wear crossbody (love clemence) I would consider a couple of things: would you wear it all seasons? with wintercoats? Of so, are your wintercoats long black/navy woolcoats ( colourtransfer, rubbing against the body, shoulderstrap)? If you are thinking epsom then colourtransfer is not an issue. Do you really need a black bag? If so, is the casual evelyne the right design?
> Frankly, evelyne is the design which works so well as a fun colour, bougainville is beautiful in clemence ( I have an agenda in ostrich).





Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Kashmira: black is a Classic colour but if you want a pop colour since you already have neutrals, you should wait for the right pop colour. Even though I would love a pink bag, I am aware that such bag is less useful than for example dark blue or black and this would be happy with also those colours.



Thanks! What I will do is that I will ask my SA if it is possible to order another strap. If it is, I will most probably get one of them. If not I think I may wait for another colour.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening kashmira


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] still tired after my trip and glad I don't need to work tomorrow...Sunday will be busy working.




French pastries [emoji177]


----------



## Serva1

Having tea in Paris. Best lemon marengue patisserie I have ever had.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, looks delicious


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, yes I had desserts every day [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Glad to hear the meetings are going well kashmira. Hope you have mastered the jetlag, still feeling tired after late flight from Paris. Lesson learned, have booked earlier arrivals in November and December.

I seldom find a new to me bagbrand but now I purchased my first Fauré le Page items at the rue Cambon store and will get a tote on my next trip spacious enough for a B30. Excellent protection when traveling. I found this store in spring this year and explored it but my niece was with me and the store was a bit crowded so I didn't buy anything.


----------



## Serva1

Some orange boxes. Will post a reveal pic of my purchases a bit later.



My first VCA piece.



Trying a Chanel jacket. Almost perfect fit.


----------



## Serva1

Amazing art galleries...


Huge piece by Kusama


Chagall?


----------



## Serva1

Paris is for me good food, great art and a lot of culture&history, shopping ( above all Hermès), fashion and lovely people and atmosphere.

View attachment 3493148

Walking in Paris and enjoying myself...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Great pics!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Elllie [emoji3] thank you. I always enjoy pics in this tread so need to contribute too.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] It's been a relaxing day. Changed the silkduvet to a lushious thick eiderdown  duvet. Now I just need to take the wintercoats downstairs and I'm all set for winter!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, have a relaxing Sunday [emoji3] I'm working today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] need to do some ironing...so so boring but I usually watch TV while doing it and it helps


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] busy week ahead...Hope you too have a good working week!


----------



## Serva1

Having businesslunch at Hotel Kämp ( our Grand)


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks nice


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Looks nice



Yes it was and the dessert was delicious too [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

The food looks delicious. I wish I was invited to such nice business lunches


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> The food looks delicious. I wish I was invited to such nice business lunches



My company paid the bill [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1]
Going to the movies to relax. DBF is at the countryhouse and I don't like being alone today. Wish I had a pet to keep me company.


----------



## Elendil

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Going to the movies to relax. DBF is at the countryhouse and I don't like being alone today. Wish I had a pet to keep me company.



You can borrow Elvis for a little while.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! Tomorrow I am heading back home! It has been a great trip so far and this weekend I had the possiblity to visit friends who live here in Melbourne. We also visited a a vineyard outside of Melbourne where we had a great lunch! 

Regarding the Evelyne mini it looks as if I will be able to get one (this spring) in rose azalee with a strap rouge pivonoir. Feels much better than the others!


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> You can borrow Elvis for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495665



Elvis [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! Tomorrow I am heading back home! It has been a great trip so far and this weekend I had the possiblity to visit friends who live here in Melbourne. We also visited a a vineyard outside of Melbourne where we had a great lunch!
> 
> Regarding the Evelyne mini it looks as if I will be able to get one (this spring) in rose azalee with a strap rouge pivonoir. Feels much better than the others!



Rose Azalee is b e a u t i f u l and with the contrasting strap it will look great. I would have loved to get RA for lining in my SO K28 that I hope will arrive later this year, but rose jaipur was only available and it isn't my favourite pinkish red, so I didn't do contrast lining this time. Hope you can post a pic when you get it, fingers crossed everything goes well, because with H you never know...

Nice you had the possibility to visit friends and a vineyard. I've never been to Australia.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Rose Azalee is b e a u t i f u l and with the contrasting strap it will look great. I would have loved to get RA for lining in my SO K28 that I hope will arrive later this year, but rose jaipur was only available and it isn't my favourite pinkish red, so I didn't do contrast lining this time. Hope you can post a pic when you get it, fingers crossed everything goes well, because with H you never know...
> 
> Nice you had the possibility to visit friends and a vineyard. I've never been to Australia.



I have only seen rose azalee on photos but hope it is a nice colour. As you said, you can never know with H. My SA has put down my name for the bag which will arrive to the store but who knows if it will ever arrive...

What colour will be your SO K28? I picked up one last year in etain. The lining was supposed to be in tosca but both the lining and the piping came in tosca. I was a bit disappointed but decided to go for it anyway. It was the second time this happened to me. The first time was with a Birkin some years ago (etoupe + iris). In fact I said no to that back and I am happy for that as I know have the bag I originally wished for.

I am starting to round off my collection but I am thinking of getting one of those mini Kellys. I want a bag that I can use day and night (with GHW) but it is so difficult to choose colour. I am thinkign maybe raisin?!

This is the first time I am in Australia but I may go back on vacatin sometimes in the future.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> I have only seen rose azalee on photos but hope it is a nice colour. As you said, you can never know with H. My SA has put down my name for the bag which will arrive to the store but who knows if it will ever arrive...
> 
> What colour will be your SO K28? I picked up one last year in etain. The lining was supposed to be in tosca but both the lining and the piping came in tosca. I was a bit disappointed but decided to go for it anyway. It was the second time this happened to me. The first time was with a Birkin some years ago (etoupe + iris). In fact I said no to that back and I am happy for that as I know have the bag I originally wished for.
> 
> I am starting to round off my collection but I am thinking of getting one of those mini Kellys. I want a bag that I can use day and night (with GHW) but it is so difficult to choose colour. I am thinkign maybe raisin?!
> 
> This is the first time I am in Australia but I may go back on vacatin sometimes in the future.



My SO is black chevre. Didn't find any lining I like nor contrast stiching so I went black with brushed ghw. Will put a colourful silkfourbi inside. I don't like contrast piping. With sellier it's not a problem but if I would request a K32 retourne it would be a problem so I would probably pick another SO design. I'm also starting to feel content, perhaps a Kelly pochette and I'm done. I saw some cute mini Kellys in Paris ( like chevre not epsom). Raisin is a great neutral and all year colour.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> My SO is black chevre. Didn't find any lining I like nor contrast stiching so I went black with brushed ghw. Will put a colourful silkfourbi inside. I don't like contrast piping. With sellier it's not a problem but if I would request a K32 retourne it would be a problem so I would probably pick another SO design. I'm also starting to feel content, perhaps a Kelly pochette and I'm done. I saw some cute mini Kellys in Paris ( like chevre not epsom). Raisin is a great neutral and all year colour.



Black chevre with brushed GHW sounds amazing! As for the bag inserts I think think I will go for this one: http://7rueparadis.com/

I don't like contrasting piping either but when I saw photos of the bag I couldn't turn it down...

I have been thinking of a Kelly pochette but the Kelly mini seems to be more versatile and I think it would be a better bag for me. Black (chevre) would be the "safest" choice but as I already have a Birkin in black I am thinking of raisin. Was the Kelly mini really "mini"?


----------



## Serva1

I've been emailing with Diane from 7 rueparadis and will definitely get 2 inserts but for the bigger bags. I need the luxury of silk for my K28, after all it's a very special bag[emoji3] My first SO has contrast piping but I'm fine with it. With the colour combo it's nice, more sporty and fun. For a more elegant ( classic look) no piping. 

Kelly mini is very versatile, saw several in Paris but since I'm not a strap person I prefer the KP. I like the softness of the KP, if it makes any sence, I would rather go for the K20 ( better shape) than the Kelly mini. It feels boxy to me, but then again I don't like Constance either so my taste is perhaps a bit different than most H enthusiasts. With epsom it's a definite no no. I'm glad I saw K mini bags also in chevre. 

I know some people say the KP can be difficult to carry but not for my hand. It's a classic and I'm a classic person. If I would already have a KP and a K20 I would perhaps consider it but I'm not a huge collector, more selective. Glad H makes new designs though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elendil

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Elendil


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] very cold and grey this morning...


----------



## kashmira

Good morning all! Home sweet home❤️ So happy to be home again. Have been missing DH and my furry little friends.

I saw an Evelyne mini att Cph airport this morning but didn't buy it. It was in dark orange (not sure of the name if the colour) but I think I will be happier with the one in rose azalee.


----------



## Serva1

Welcome home kashmira, hope you get to spend some time with your DH and your furry friends, before going global again [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Welcome home kashmira, hope you get to spend some time with your DH and your furry friends, before going global again


Thanks Serva! DH is working late tonight but I am so happy to be home with my cats. I may go to France later this year but nothing is decided and I think I will travel much less next year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening kashmira


----------



## kashmira

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira


----------



## Elliespurse

Finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie. Went home earlier today but I was at work before six this morning.


----------



## Serva1

Yes finally Friday! Making lasagne for DBF. Moose meat, homemade pesto, a little mozzarella and fresh lasagne sheets...


----------



## Nahreen

Your dinner sounds lovely Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning, luxurious Saturday, no work today!!!


----------



## Malin

Morning!
We've all had a nasty cold here the last 2 weeks, but now we are finally starting to get better. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. I am also having a relaxing Friday. Work has been a lot these  past weeks and the upcoming two will be very hectic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]
Went for a walk and realized it's time to take out the thick winterjackets. So cold and gloomy.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Morning!
> We've all had a nasty cold here the last 2 weeks, but now we are finally starting to get better.
> 
> Hope you all are well!



Not nice with colds, but guess kids get them easily and after that the parents...No colds here so far, but it is very windy and freezing outside so I drink a lot of tea and crave for meat.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes the weather has changed quickly. I am unsure what to wear going to STH on Friday. I don't want to feel could outside but don't want to get hot inside.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes the weather has changed quickly. I am unsure what to wear going to STH on Friday. I don't want to feel could outside but don't want to get hot inside.



Been thinking the same...Originally I was planning to take a long cashmere coat with cashmere silk blend polo...but we will se what the forecast says next week. Between the airports no problem ( shuttle or cab) but I don't want to freeze walking around Stockholm


----------



## Serva1

Morning, going to work today so I can spend a couple of days at the countryhouse next week. Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] arriving to the countryhouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Malin

Evening Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] love being at the countryhouse [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Morning (or lunch?)


----------



## Nahreen

Happy lunch everyone.


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy lunch Nahreen, just a few minutes until lunch here. My hand is sleeping after editing a couple of thousands lines in an excel sheet


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon everyone [emoji3] 



We are just having our first snow here at the countryhouse [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

^Winter wonderland


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Winter wonderland



Yes it feels like that Ellie. Happy to return home today though, it's cold outside and I feel rested so back to business...


----------



## Malin

Lovely picture, Serva!
Here it's just raining.


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Lovely picture, Serva!
> Here it's just raining.



Thank you Malin [emoji1] I filled the birdfeeders, have a couple of gigantic ones that work well since we don't  come here every weekend


----------



## Serva1

First snow is so pure and pretty. I'm happy I live in a country with 4 seasons. Summer could be a bit longer though but this fall was warm so no complaints.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Malin [emoji3] hope you and the kids have recovered from the cold


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Our CS meeting in Stockholm is on Friday. Already looking forward seeing some friendly faces and visiting ST !!!


----------



## Elendil

Evening!

Very busy at the moment but I decided to take Friday off, so nice with three days off at the weekend.


----------



## Serva1

Elendil said:


> Evening!
> 
> Very busy at the moment but I decided to take Friday off, so nice with three days off at the weekend.



Yes, a long weekend feels so luxurious [emoji106]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


I had this pear & chocolate cake today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Afternoon! 
Lovely cakes, Blueberry!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] starting to prep for my flight to Stockholm. Looks like it's going to be rainy in Helsinki ( perfect to be somewhere else) the entire day but in STH much nicer weather!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Have a great time tomorrow!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Have a great time tomorrow!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] will post a pic here


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. On the train to STH. Looking forward to our CS meeting and some shopping.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a great day in STH!


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie. So glad it is finally Friday.


----------



## Serva1

See you soon Nahreen [emoji1] I'm at the airport. The plane is about to start boarding


----------



## kashmira

I wish you all a great day in Stockholm! I wish I could have been there with you.  Hopefully next time!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
The Afternoon Tea was lovely and now Sheyn wants to eat some guinea pig for dinner.


----------



## Serva1

That rack of small sandwiches, scones, pastries...[emoji173]️ Will post pics when I get home. The wifi on the plane refuses to load pics...


----------



## Serva1

The beginning of a perfect day...a clear blue sky [emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

Breakfast at Wienercaféet, always so good..


----------



## Serva1

The shopping frenzy begins, just wishing I would have a maid to unpack everything when I get home [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

CS members exploring Svenskt Tenn















My new B25 loved this piece of furniture...and goes without saying that ST is one of my top 3 favourite stores in STH [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Posting more pics tomorrow [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, nice pics!  especially ST


----------



## Serva1

The CS meeting and afternoon tea at Wienercaféet








The warm scone with lemon curd was heavenly good. I started from the bottom of the rack with salty bits, but was unable to finish all the sweet things.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, nice pics!  especially ST



They were especially taken for you [emoji3]


----------



## Narcissist

Serva1 said:


> The CS meeting and afternoon tea at Wienercaféet
> The warm scone with lemon curd was heavenly good. I started from the bottom of the rack with salty bits, but was unable to finish all the sweet things.



Nomnomnom that looks delicious! You're clearly living a good life at the moment


----------



## Serva1

BlueB was hiding her lovely blue bag but here is a closeup of Nahreen's beautiful orange K28 in togo and my Black Beauty [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> They were especially taken for you [emoji3]


I really enjoy them, here's one from my home


----------



## Serva1

Narcissist said:


> Nomnomnom that looks delicious! You're clearly living a good life at the moment



If you visit this tread you will be tempted by a lot of pastry pics [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I really enjoy them, here's one from my home
> View attachment 3506324



It's just like from ST, love the deep green [emoji172] fell in love with some of their glassware and the lamp section was very tempting. I need to get a lampshade for my Mulberry lamp...


----------



## Serva1

I saved this pic for you Ellie. Love how the sofatable screams quality and that sofa is my favourite. I will definitely consider it when I move to a new home...


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen was very elegant with her black Valentino coat and very Hermès ( bag, scarf&jewellery).


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3506336
> 
> I saved this pic for you Ellie. Love how the sofatable screams quality and that sofa is my favourite. I will definitely consider it when I move to a new home...


My lamp is actually Ikea.. but with ST lamp shade.


----------



## kashmira

Looks as if you have had a great CS meet! The food looks delicious. I just love ST (although we have very few furniture from them, only a coffee table in our living room we bought last year).

Congrats on your new bag Serva! It is a real beauty! Love Nahreens pretty Kelly too!


----------



## Serva1

We also had some fun moments at NK, shopping a pink outfit for my niece who just began school this autumn. Thank you dear BlueB for helping me out with the clothes. As we explored the women's wear I was very tempted to buy the matching pink velvet outfit, but in the end I could restrain myself [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] I will stick to my blacks, much more flattering...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> My lamp is actually Ikea.. but with ST lamp shade.



Perfect camouflage, couldn't notice [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Looks as if you have had a great CS meet! The food looks delicious. I just love ST (although we have very few furniture from them, only a coffee table in our living room we bought last year).
> 
> Congrats on your new bag Serva! It is a real beauty! Love Nahreens pretty Kelly too!



Thank you Kashmira, you have some amazing bags too [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Thank you BlueB&Nahreen for a fun CS meeting and a lovely time in Stockholm. Also want to thank Nahreen for being able to book a good table for us, it was so important to have that reservation...

I had to grab a cappucino at the airport before taking the plane back home. Looking forward seeing you all at the next meetup in spring 2017 [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Love my little " horse" comb from HNK. A surprise find that gave some good laughs [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. On the train home from a lovely visit to Stockholm thanks to Serva and BlueB. 

Thank you for posting all the photos Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Looks as if you have had a great CS meet! The food looks delicious. I just love ST (although we have very few furniture from them, only a coffee table in our living room we bought last year).
> 
> Congrats on your new bag Serva! It is a real beauty! Love Nahreens pretty Kelly too!



Thank you Kashmira. Hope you can join us next time which will most likely be in the spring.


----------



## Narcissist

Me in Norway :


----------



## Serva1

Missing Paris [emoji173]️ cannot believe it's just 17 days ago this pic was taken...( posted earlier in the H in action tread)

View attachment 3506429


Going to Paris on the 14th of November so after approximately 2 weeks I'm there again..

A friend of mine posted this pic on her instagram account without asking permission. I was a bit annoyed but now I'm over it.


----------



## Malin

Afternoon! 
Looks like you had a nice time in Stockholm 
Very jealous of those pastries! 

And Serva I absolutely adore your new bag!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Afternoon!
> Looks like you had a nice time in Stockholm
> Very jealous of those pastries!
> 
> And Serva I absolutely adore your new bag!



Thank you, Malin [emoji3] Hope you have a relaxing Saturday with your little princess S. Yes, the pastries were amazing and also perfect weather for a meetup. 

Love my new bag, thank you for the compliment [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] roasting chickens in my new roasting pan (using a rack, something that I normally don't do).  Hoping for a crispy juicy result.


----------



## kashmira

Evening! Today we are cleaning out our second floor. The carpenters will come on Monday morning. We will live in a complete mess during the coming weeks but hopefully it will look great when the renovation is finished. I cannot believe that I finally will get my own walk in closet!


----------



## Serva1

Even if it is a bit hasty to congrats you on a project that is about to begin I share your joy Kashmira [emoji3] A new walk in closet is so thrilling and luxurious. Hope everything goes well and works both on paper and in reality. Did you design it yourself or get help from an expert for example with lighting?


----------



## Serva1

The roasted chicken turned out just fine. Very little meatjuice ( fat) in the pan so juicy meat. Prepping food for DBF who is going to the countryhouse for a couple of days while I stay in town, married to my work...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Hope you have a relaxing Sunday! DBF just went to the countryhouse and I'm having a morninglatte and planning my day. After 1 hr I'm going to sit at my desk and work for hours. After all I took the Friday off to enjoy Stockholm.


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Lunchbreak, going back to my desk in 45 min...It's ok to work on a Sunday when DBF isn't around. Thinking of my forthcoming trip to Paris and it keeps me going...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mayfly285

Serva1 said:


> Missing Paris [emoji173]️ cannot believe it's just 17 days ago this pic was taken...( posted earlier in the H in action tread)
> 
> View attachment 3506429
> 
> 
> Going to Paris on the 14th of November so after approximately 2 weeks I'm there again..
> 
> A friend of mine posted this pic on her instagram account without asking permission. I was a bit annoyed but now I'm over it.



You (and your Hermès!) look fabulous, Serva! I can understand your annoyance at being posted on Instagram without prior permission, though ... 
Lucky you - two trips to Paris so close together! [emoji106][emoji632]


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!



Serva1 said:


> Even if it is a bit hasty to congrats you on a project that is about to begin I share your joy Kashmira [emoji3] A new walk in closet is so thrilling and luxurious. Hope everything goes well and works both on paper and in reality. Did you design it yourself or get help from an expert for example with lighting?



I love interior design and have drawn our kitchen so I hope I will manage this as well. The wardrobes will be custom made by the same man who made our kitchen and I will discuss my ideas with him. It will be a very small walk in closet.


----------



## Serva1

Mayfly285 said:


> You (and your Hermès!) look fabulous, Serva! I can understand your annoyance at being posted on Instagram without prior permission, though ...
> Lucky you - two trips to Paris so close together! [emoji106][emoji632]



Thank you Mayfly [emoji3] yes, you would expect someone who has known you for 20 years to realise what an extremely private person you are ( no FB or Linked or other social media except tPF). 

Going to Paris both in November and December so 5 trips this year, but Paris has so much to offer...and the food is great!


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Evening all!
> 
> 
> 
> I love interior design and have drawn our kitchen so I hope I will manage this as well. The wardrobes will be custom made by the same man who made our kitchen and I will discuss my ideas with him. It will be a very small walk in closet.



Sounds wonderful, I love how you participate in the design projects! I've done a bathroom but since I didn't know any standards about electricity or waterpipes I had to consult professionals. It was a lot of work though but I'm happy with the outcome. 

Good luck with the project, having skilled professionals around is essential and also to be available and follow up the work.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Sounds wonderful, I love how you participate in the design projects! I've done a bathroom but since I didn't know any standards about electricity or waterpipes I had to consult professionals. It was a lot of work though but I'm happy with the outcome.
> 
> Good luck with the project, having skilled professionals around is essential and also to be available and follow up the work.



Thanks! It is the same company who have made our two bathrooms, kitchen and also some exterior work on the house so I know they are very professional! My only concern right now is that we are living in a total mess rightas our second floor has been more or less emptied. The poor cats are wondering what is going on.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Thanks! It is the same company who have made our two bathrooms, kitchen and also some exterior work on the house so I know they are very professional! My only concern right now is that we are living in a total mess rightas our second floor has been more or less emptied. The poor cats are wondering what is going on.



Poor kitties and besides that there will be noise too so they will probably hide under the bed or something


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] gloomy Monday here...there will probably be some snow this week[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes a bit gloomy today


----------



## Serva1

A pic from my recent visit to the countryhouse. Wishing everyone a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Elie [emoji3]

Glad I have a good stock of my favourite tea from NK. Drinking many cups a day in wintertime.


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Morning!


----------



## Malin

Evening 
Lots of rain here in Sth today....


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## kashmira

Evening!

Cookie and Morris are inspecting my future walk in closet!


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Evening!
> 
> Cookie and Morris are inspecting my future walk in closet!
> View attachment 3509184



Looks wonderful, Cookie&Morris definitely love the walkin closet or they sence it's going to be something special and claim the space [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Evening
> Lots of rain here in Sth today....



We have had strong winds all day...not so nice either


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Looks wonderful, Cookie&Morris definitely love the walkin closet or they sence it's going to be something special and claim the space [emoji3]


Thanks Serva! I hope it will be good! The ceiling is very low at the end of the room so I have to be a bit creative when designing the wardrobes.


----------



## snow0160

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3482193



What a cutie! I have a Persian cat


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

snow0160 said:


> What a cutie! I have a Persian cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509473





Lovely cat!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] 


It's been snowing for hours and the wind is very strong. Glad I took the car to the office. Finished early today and there was no snow when I left the house this morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I've been reading about Hermès scarf designs and it will be interesting to go to Paris and explore the vintage stores. I only like the big sizes (140cm) but if I find a nice design in 90 cm I might make an exception.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] still winter landscape outside.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]

Love your animal pics BB. Mr gpig looks very tame and happy!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] Finally Friday, have some tough calls/emails to make but then I can relax. Hope everyone has a good weekend [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes Finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Will soon get on the train back from Lund.


----------



## Mayfly285

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!
> 
> View attachment 3511044



What a fabulous little face, Blueberry! [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mayfly285 said:


> What a fabulous little face, Blueberry! [emoji7]



Yes. 
He is very cute.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

A very late lazy morning [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]
Went for a walk and a little shopping. The sidewalk was so slippery that I had to walk on the street. It probably takes a while for me to get used to winter and realize that I cannot walk as fast as I normally do...


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva  I have "broddar" for the boots when it gets too icy to walk.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. It is really autumn weather here.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
You are well prepared for walks on ice Ellie! I'm so looking forward visiting Paris again and walking a lot without issues.

We still have snow here and according to the forecast [emoji300]️ a lot more pouring down next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's winter white here too today


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, it's winter white here too today



It's snowing here and looking outside through the windows feels like being inside a snow globe souvenir [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Prepping for the season, took out a winterbag and the Fendi charm from the yellow box. I haven't carried this bag so many times but it still puts a smile on my face [emoji3] I'm usually not a charm person, recently I have cut back on the twillies too, but somehow these Fendi bugs (not the too crazy ones) have sneaked into my heart.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ahh, that Ferragamo bag!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] busy Monday ahead and some tough negotiations. The thought of being in Paris a week from now keeps me going...

Wishing everyone a good working week [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
I am trying to decide what to wear on the Red Carpet at a movie premiere tomorrow.

A vintage DVF top maybe.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
A red carpet event, sounds lovely BlueB [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I really dislike this cold weather.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes the cold weather makes me stay indoors as much as possible.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!

I still haven't got used to that it is winter! It is terrible cold and today it was a bit slippery as well.

We are in the middle of our renovation and this weekend we painted our "living room" upstairs. This weekend we will choose colours for our guest room and for my walk in closet. Today I have been looking at lamps for the walk in closet. Fun but it is not easy to decide what to get. I think I have some alternatives though. If everything goes according to plan, I hope everything will be finalized in week 49 (but more likely it will be a little bit later).


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3]
> A red carpet event, sounds lovely BlueB [emoji173]️




It was lovely. 
Lots of food & drinks.

And funny movie.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix :


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning [emoji3] I've been following the elections in the US. Took this pic of the US Embassy earlier today.



It's snowing [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] this week passed quickly! 
Going to a High School reunion tomorrow. Wearing a black lace dress and my new little black B25. Makeup artist and hair stylist will work wonders [emoji3]

My little niece is spending Saturday and part of Sunday with auntie. Going to visit the Zoo and look at the tigre cubbs, some shopping and good food. Depending on the weather, possibly " pulkabacken" here in our park. 

My niece likes shopping food with me, because we always spend time at the cheese counter and taste before buying the cheese. She said yesterday that she would like to have " the green cheese" asking the name (organic pesto gouda). I'm so proud of her, she likes learning the names of her favourite cheese. I remember when she was just 4 and could say " Appenzeller", so sweet [emoji3]

Any plans for the weekend?

I'm going to Paris on Monday [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ahh, nice plans!  It'll be a lazy weekend here, it's getting a little warmer weather too.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Ahh, nice plans!  It'll be a lazy weekend here, it's getting a little warmer weather too.



Lazy weekend...sounds wonderful and I hope I will be able to have it a week from now. With my little niece constantly needing the attention of her auntie it will be an action weekend for me [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] sunshine today!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji1] Came home from the party and it was fun but nice to be home and looking forward sleeping late tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]
Went to the Zoo with my niece today and it was fun. We had great weather too. A bit exhausted after all the action. Dear niece returned home today so now I can enjoy a cup of tea and a moment for myself.


----------



## Nahreen

Glad you had a nice day at the zoo with your niece Serva. I have been thinking about home decoration today and will need to go through photos from our safari trips to find 3 pictures to frame. I am also thinking of framing a H scarf I ut bought with cat animals to go with the photos and my zebra skin.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I have three pics takes by a former coworker that I framed as a triptych (pic below), they have held up great over the years but I think the glass has UV-protection.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Glad you had a nice day at the zoo with your niece Serva. I have been thinking about home decoration today and will need to go through photos from our safari trips to find 3 pictures to frame. I am also thinking of framing a H scarf I ut bought with cat animals to go with the photos and my zebra skin.



Nice plans Nahreen!!! I have inherited a Hermès scarf, I remember mentioning it in this tread a year ago or so. It has to travel to NY for cleaning and after that I will frame it. I think having a framed H silk in a walk in closet would be fabulous too...



The Africa/safari theme sounds great. Zebra skins are very expensive here, in fact you cannot even find them. Personal pics are great for framing. Personally i love black and white pics but safari pics are probably very nice in colour too. Good luck with the planning [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^I have three pics takes by a former coworker that I framed as a triptych (pic below), they have held up great over the years but I think the glass has UV-protection.
> View attachment 3519358



These colours are great and with the wide black paspartout stunning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]
> Went to the Zoo with my niece today and it was fun. We had great weather too. A bit exhausted after all the action. Dear niece returned home today so now I can enjoy a cup of tea and a moment for myself.


That sounds great! The Zoo reminds me of last time I was in Thailand (pic below)


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
Sunday mornings are the best! Slept very late after yesterday's action. Need to call Daddy ( Father's Day) and pack my bag for tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Hope you had a relaxing Sunday. I've prepared food for DBF for 3 days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That sounds nice. Yes relaxing Sunday here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  On my way to the airport. Going to the Louvre today to see the Egyptian collection.


----------



## Elliespurse

Ahh, Louvre! Have a great day in Paris!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Ahh, Louvre! Have a great day in Paris!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Nice plans Nahreen!!! I have inherited a Hermès scarf, I remember mentioning it in this tread a year ago or so. It has to travel to NY for cleaning and after that I will frame it. I think having a framed H silk in a walk in closet would be fabulous too...
> View attachment 3519357
> 
> 
> The Africa/safari theme sounds great. Zebra skins are very expensive here, in fact you cannot even find them. Personal pics are great for framing. Personally i love black and white pics but safari pics are probably very nice in colour too. Good luck with the planning [emoji3]



I bought the zebra skin in Tanzania when going there on the safari trip. I did a lot of research before importing it since certain Zebra species are prohibited to kill. I called Jordbruksverket and customs Office.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! We have boxes everywhere due to the renovation but the cats (especially Cookie) like the boxes.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone and greetings from Paris [emoji632]


It's probably obvious where I spent a couple of hours today. A fabulous place, but my eyes cannot focus on so many masterpieces in one day.



Needless to say, I'm in love with the Louvre [emoji173]️



This statue is magnificent



This French female artist had an interesting life. I have always thought this painting shows the love between mother and child.



Another favourite



I can imagine Marie Antoinette sitting in this chair.



I so wanted to take a pic of my bag on this chair but it would have been rude to do it.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I bought the zebra skin in Tanzania when going there on the safari trip. I did a lot of research before importing it since certain Zebra species are prohibited to kill. I called Jordbruksverket and customs Office.



Well done Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

The hotelroom feels very French



Dramatic red curtains



And lovely small details [emoji173]️



The key to my survival is a bathtub. I walk all day in Paris, never take the metro, so you can imagine how my feet feel in the evening. A bath with Hermès toiletries cures everything


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3521106
> 
> The hotelroom feels very French
> 
> View attachment 3521107
> 
> Dramatic red curtains
> 
> View attachment 3521108
> 
> And lovely small details [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3521109
> 
> The key to my survival is a bathtub. I walk all day in Paris, never take the metro, so you can imagine how my feet feel in the evening. A bath with Hermès toiletries cures everything




Very nice!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, thanks for the lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, thanks for the lovely pics!



Morning Ellie [emoji3] Glad you enjoyed my tourist pics. Today I have an appointment with my hairdresser and some shopping to do.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 

Serva: I love seeing all your photos. I really hope you are enjoying your stay. I also prefer bathtub in hotels especially when they have bathrobes.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 
This has been a great day despite the somewhat grey weather. I didn't do so much walking on this trip nor a lot of shopping. But I have enjoyed Paris as usual and looking forward returning in December! 



Pierre Hermé has delicious macaroons. Needless to say I have had my share during this trip. My personal favourite is the dark chocolate with fois gras.



Hermès never disappoints me.



I know you've seen this dish before but I just love having it!



A very beautiful café, the ladies in the pic were speaking Finnish [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all, lovely pics Serva and congrats on your new H items!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all, lovely pics Serva and congrats on your new H items!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] I'm over the moon, don't need any Christmas presents now or should perhaps open them again on Christmas, so I have some orange boxes [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Presents are always nice


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

At the airport. I have a meeting at 6.30 pm today so just quickly home and then work...This came suddenly but it happens.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Afternoon Serva, hope all goes well.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Afternoon Serva, hope all goes well.



Thank you, on the plane and it's on time so I'll make it. Glad I'm having the entire row by myself and travel comfortably [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] meeting went well but it was an exhausting 2 hrs. Going to sleep late tomorrow...


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

I'm still tired after my trip, glad it's Friday but I need to work during the weekend too...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie and Nahreen [emoji3] finally time to relax with my Ipad. Visited my little niece and when she heard I 'm going to Paris in December she immediately asked if she can come too... So I just booked flights for my dear Mom and niece [emoji173]️

She was in Paris last December too. I'm booking beauty appointments for Mom and my niece likes a haircut and curls so we will all spend some time at my favourite salon. My niece will also accompany me to Hermès for shopping, which will be most interesting.


----------



## Serva1

Bought a Christmas present for myself, a 145 carat citrine [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Congrats! That's a big beautiful citrine!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Thank you. Hope you have a relaxing Saturday! The sun is shining and I'm waiting for the moose meat delivery to arrive. Need to make 2 batches of lasagne and meatballs, so a lot of cooking/freezing meat today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. 

Gorgous citrine Serva. How fun to spend some time with your nice and mum in Paris. 

Doing meatballs today for Christmas. Got moose meat last weekend and now have 15 kg of minced moose in the freezer.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Gorgous citrine Serva. How fun to spend some time with your nice and mum in Paris.
> 
> Doing meatballs today for Christmas. Got moose meat last weekend and now have 15 kg of minced moose in the freezer.



Thank you Nahreen [emoji3] I like cooking on Saturdays and today is really sunny, so I started the day cleaning my home. I hate dust, you can't see it so well because of winter darkness, but today is a perfect day for housework.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] lazy Sunday...a little work and then out to dinner to a nice restaurant with DBF and a couple we know. They are bringing a toddler with them, hope everything goes fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!

Such an amazing citrine Serva! I love all types of gems!

This weekend we have been looking at colours and fabrics! It is time to start think of the decoration of our guest room to be. I am now choosing between these 4 fabrics but have such a difficult time to make up my mind.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening karshmira, I vote for 2 - 1 - 4 - 3 in this order.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Such an amazing citrine Serva! I love all types of gems!
> 
> This weekend we have been looking at colours and fabrics! It is time to start think of the decoration of our guest room to be. I am now choosing between these 4 fabrics but have such a difficult time to make up my mind.
> View attachment 3526832



Thank you kashmira [emoji3] hope your home project goes well. I recognize option nr 1 and 3 but nr 4 is my favourite, a lot of colour that goes well with solid colour wooden furniture ( love mahogny/black/white furniture). Great choices. Do you want a French or oriental vibe in your guestroom? I have Morris fabrics att the countryhouse, cannot therefore chose them for a cityhome.


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> Evening karshmira, I vote for 2 - 1 - 4 - 3 in this order.





Serva1 said:


> Thank you kashmira [emoji3] hope your home project goes well. I recognize option nr 1 and 3 but nr 4 is my favourite, a lot of colour that goes well with solid colour wooden furniture ( love mahogny/black/white furniture). Great choices. Do you want a French or oriental vibe in your guestroom? I have Morris fabrics att the countryhouse, cannot therefore chose them for a cityhome.



Our house is still a complete mess! This week all walls will be painted and next week I think the floors will be ready.

I think #3 is ruled out! Even though I think it could be nice with this colour scheme, I prefer the other patterns.

My first hand choice was #4 but then I saw #1 and #2 and now I cannot make up my mind (I saw some pillows in #2 and they were so beautiful!). It is a very small room so there won't be a lot of furniture and they will be either in black or white.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Our house is still a complete mess! This week all walls will be painted and next week I think the floors will be ready.
> 
> I think #3 is ruled out! Even though I think it could be nice with this colour scheme, I prefer the other patterns.
> 
> My first hand choice was #4 but then I saw #1 and #2 and now I cannot make up my mind (I saw some pillows in #2 and they were so beautiful!). It is a very small room so there won't be a lot of furniture and they will be either in black or white.



For the room size a calmer pattern might be better. Also consider how much natural light you havein the room. I still love no 4 though, perhaps because it's so different and a less traditional choice  Not too much furniture sounds great for a smaller room. Good luck deciding and if you think about the fabric, furniture and look I'm sure you will make the right decision [emoji3] It usually helps to sleep and think about the look when you are rested.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] been busy prepping dinner for DBF. He got some duck and roasted veggies ( very French and with my favourite herb mix).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Nice dish!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Thank you, my DBF likes meat/fish more often than I. Today we will have sushi.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

I just checked if mr porter still has Proenza but instead I saw they have Loro Piana https://www.mrporter.com/en-se/mens/designers/loro_piana
LP is a LVMH company now, I can't find them on Net-A-Porter yet though.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I just checked if mr porter still has Proenza but instead I saw they have Loro Piana https://www.mrporter.com/en-se/mens/designers/loro_piana
> LP is a LVMH company now, I can't find them on Net-A-Porter yet though.



Morning [emoji3]
Thank you for the info. Do you know when LVMH bought LP?


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3]
> Thank you for the info. Do you know when LVMH bought LP?


Morning Serva, it was July 2013, see http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-07-09/lvmhs-big-play-for-loro-pianas-slow-fashion


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, it was July 2013, see http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2013-07-09/lvmhs-big-play-for-loro-pianas-slow-fashion



Thank you Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]
Found 2 lovely gingerbread houses today in the city


Café Ekberg, my favourite café. This is the Ekberg building and family still owns most of the apartments. The café and bakery is downstairs. 



Our department store Stockmann has a huge gingerbread castle on display until the end of November.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Looks nice!  Evening Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] busy day and still a couple of hours work but then I can relax.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Finally finished a project today and feels so good to have the paperwork done. The delay was not all my doing...

I notice that this darkness really starts affecting me. So much more tired. I need to start using more lights in my home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Great with the project, and hope for more light days.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Great with the project, and hope for more light days.



Morning Ellie [emoji3]
Finally Friday...Yes, we definitely need more light days. Today looks promising. Going to an antique store vernissage and get to carry one of my nice bags.


----------



## Serva1

Wishing everyone a good " Black Friday ". I received a lot of emails from clothing stores giving discounts today. I will probably visit one, just because it's a new discovery and I like the 2 ladies ( sisters) that run the store. They are close to 60 yrs old but still very edgy, shop in France and dress Parisian style. I love their style and personality.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ahh, that vernissage!  Sounds nice with clothing store too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Going to STH with my BF next week on Wednesday!!!Just booked the flight tickets.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 
Hope you'll have a great time serva.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> Hope you'll have a great time serva.



Thank you Nahreen [emoji3] Visiting STH is always fun, hoping the weather will be ok.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] sunshine here and a beautiful day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] 
The hinters bring more moose meat for me to prep tomorrow, so I guess I will spend a lot of time in the kitchen. 

Love Saturday evenings....and sleeping late on Sundays [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. DH is in London this weekend. Our freezer is now getting full of meat since we got the moose meat and we also had ordered a quarter of a beef cattle which arrived this week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
 Greetings from the carwash [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
Today I spent hours in the kitchen prepping food for freezer of fresh moosemeat and in addition freezing meat. Now everything is done and DBF extremely happy and grateful (he will eat most of it anyway).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Lots of moosemeat prep for the winter months.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] 
Dear Mom had health issues today, probably due to her new medicine. Now she's better but I got a bit scared and will be able to prepare better next time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, I hope she gets better.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, I hope she gets better.



Thank you Ellie, she feels much better already but we are still at the hospital for tests. These things just happen when people get older and the experience taught me a lot so I'm better prepared next time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, beautiful sunny day here today [emoji41] STH tomorrow, need to check the forecast...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice with STH.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] yes, looking forward my daytrip but still very tired after yesterday's hospital trip with dear Mom. But she's fine now.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, looks like it's going to be a sunny day in STH today [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, have a great sunny day in STH


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Lovely hairy bundle [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning [emoji3] Stockholm was great and sunny. Will return next year, hopefully before summer!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] very sleepy today


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  It's finally Friday


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning  It's finally Friday



Morning Ellie [emoji3] Yes, I agree, finally Friday and today I have a very relaxed scedule so I have time to do some work that has been waiting for the perfect moment. Feels so good to be able to clear my desk a bit before Xmas holidays.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Watching War and Peace. Love period films [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. War and Peace is great. I have one dvd box which is 6 Hours.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
Hope you have a great weekend. We celebrate Independence Day on the 6th so a long weekend. Making homemade fresh ravioli today, a little paperwork and on Sunday visiting my young niece and going to see her perform on a dance event that I bought tickets to. I will give her a nice present from Yves Salomon after the performance, a little something I bought in Paris a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. War and Peace is great. I have one dvd box which is 6 Hours.



Morning Nahreen [emoji3]
It's the BBC version (series) with Lily James and Paul Dano. I think I first saw Lily James in Dowton Abbey and she plays the bubbley Natasha imo well. I also have the movie with Clémence Poésy and Malcolm McDowell. I like the Malcolm McD version of Prince Andrej B better, but Paul Dano is not too bad either.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. I also have the version with Clemence but saw the Lily James one on tv not long ago. I have many period dvd/blu ray boxes. The Buccaneers is good if you have not yet seen it. 

Nice plans with your niece. I am sure she will be happy about the present. In two weeks time she will go to Paris herself, I am sure she will enjoy it.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva. I also have the version with Clemence but saw the Lily James one on tv not long ago. I have many period dvd/blu ray boxes. The Buccaneers is good if you have not yet seen it.
> 
> Nice plans with your niece. I am sure she will be happy about the present. In two weeks time she will go to Paris herself, I am sure she will enjoy it.



We share the same taste in period films [emoji3] I have the Buccaneers and like it very much [emoji3]

My little niece is going to FSH for the first time, I didn't take her there last year in December and she was very displeased when I returned from the store with my shoppingbags. I think she thought I would return sooner and staying at the hotel and waiting for her dear auntie wasn't fun even though she had the company of my Mom and DBF [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, I ordered online on H.com another " horsecomb" [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] so now I will have 2. When I was in STH on Wed I was still thinking about that Juicy Couture outfit but didn't buy it. You and BB probably remember the pink one I bought my niece...Hope we have a CS meeting in spring, I so enjoyed the English tea. I need a doggybag next time, so much to enjoy [emoji513][emoji513][emoji513]


----------



## Nahreen

Of course we remember the pink outfit. I have pink trousers myself. Will bring them to STH next week. The "horse" comb is pretty. As you saw when you ordered it, it is found under "For the Stable" [emoji3] so I was not so wrong in STH when I said I thought it was for horses. 

 English afternoon tea again sounds great.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Of course we remember the pink outfit. I have pink trousers myself. Will bring them to STH next week. The "horse" comb is pretty. As you saw when you ordered it, it is found under "For the Stable" [emoji3] so I was not so wrong in STH when I said I thought it was for horses.
> 
> English afternoon tea again sounds great.



Yes, it's definitely for horses [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] and it was properly on display with equestrial items. I just didn't get that vibe first time I saw it on tPF.


----------



## Serva1

Have to share a success story. Bought this leather wool dress and when it was time to take it to the drycleaner I was surprised that my regular and another drycleaning service I at time use were horrified and said it's not possible to wash and that all leather items have another ( expensive) cleaning service but this is combined with wool, cannot do. So yesterday I got the courage to wash it myself and voilá, success!!!

I've treated the leather with the enclosed treatment (thin milky substance with no smell)I bought in NY in the bebe brand clothing store. I'm so happy it turned out well [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Today's treat: baklava and my favourite blend of Earl Grey [emoji173]️ I found some wonderful dried ginger ( without sugar) at the old markethall. Spicy food and spices are great especially in winter.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Lovely sunny day, will be fun to drive out of town and see my little nieces dance performance today on stage. Family dinner later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

@Serva1 - Are you ok?


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! I am sorry for my absence. Internet has been extremely slow at home but today it is finally back to normal! The renovation is on-going but it is driving me crazy. I am tired on sleeping in the dining room (!) and storing all furniture on our first floor (we have emptied the second floor completely). On Wednesday the carpenters will be back and later this week (or beginning of next week) the painters will be back and then we will be able to move back to our bedroom/our "second" living room. The guest room and my walk in closet may not be 100% ready before Christmas but if I am lucky all closets will be installed.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> @Serva1 - Are you ok?



Evening Ellie [emoji3]
Yes, I'm fine, just been extremely busy with my family, work and the fact that shops are closed tomorrow (Independence Day) and I'm making the dinner this year... Thank you[emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Evening all! I am sorry for my absence. Internet has been extremely slow at home but today it is finally back to normal! The renovation is on-going but it is driving me crazy. I am tired on sleeping in the dining room (!) and storing all furniture on our first floor (we have emptied the second floor completely). On Wednesday the carpenters will be back and later this week (or beginning of next week) the painters will be back and then we will be able to move back to our bedroom/our "second" living room. The guest room and my walk in closet may not be 100% ready before Christmas but if I am lucky all closets will be installed.
> 
> View attachment 3539627



This pic made me smile [emoji3] your kitties are probably less stressed than you. I know it would be nice to have everything done by Xmas but I can imagine you are working and in between coordinating the renovation. Think about the result, it's not going to take forever and when it's done you get to enjoy it! I must say I'm a perfectionist and at times I get so exhausted with renovations I start to cut corners and later regret. Nowadays I limit my projects.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> This pic made me smile [emoji3] your kitties are probably less stressed than you. I know it would be nice to have everything done by Xmas but I can imagine you are working and in between coordinating the renovation. Think about the result, it's not going to take forever and when it's done you get to enjoy it! I must say I'm a perfectionist and at times I get so exhausted with renovations I start to cut corners and later regret. Nowadays I limit my projects.



Perhaps we overdid it a little but as we decided to have new floors installed, the heaters/radiators had to be removed and then we decided to have the walls re-painted and the rest is history! This is seriously driving me crazy but I hope it will be worth it once it is ready! What we have seen so far is promising! It will be so much better than what it was before! The cats are not stressed at all! I think they are pretty happy. Honey wanted to take a look upstairs yesterday but when she saw the empty rooms, she decided to go downstairs very quickly again. Cookie loves all boxes!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Perhaps we overdid it a little but as we decided to have new floors installed, the heaters/radiators had to be removed and then we decided to have the walls re-painted and the rest is history! This is seriously driving me crazy but I hope it will be worth it once it is ready! What we have seen so far is promising! It will be so much better than what it was before! The cats are not stressed at all! I think they are pretty happy. Honey wanted to take a look upstairs yesterday but when she saw the empty rooms, she decided to go downstairs very quickly again. Cookie loves all boxes!



You are going to be happy to do a more complete makeover upstairs, because in my experience the parts that didn't get fixed stand out more. Walls are easy to finish and paint but ceiling can be tricky. Good luck finishing the project[emoji256] and your kitties are so cute. It will be blissful when the renovation is history ( if you don't want to continue downstairs [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]).


----------



## Serva1

Finland is celebrating 99 yrs today. We are a young country, but I'm so happy we are independent and strong. Independence Day is more important for me than any other day. So proud of my tuff little country.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Happy Independence Day!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] dinner was nice too. Next year will be a big celebration.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] It's so dark outside in the mornings and no snow makes it even worse. I crave for sunshine[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] just 4 more nights and I'm off to Paris...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie [emoji3] dinner was nice too. Next year will be a big celebration.



I hope I would be able to enjoy next year's  celebration with friends and family in Finland[emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone! [emoji4] I'm staying on the countryside here in Stockholm right now and it's very dark outside. I'm up early today but think I'll have to wait at least an hour to walk the dog as there's no lights on my route[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Good morning!  Yes it's a bit dark here now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]
Nice to see you here TP! Have a great time at the countryhouse!
I would l o v e to go to the countryhouse tomorrow after work but since I have a very important meeting to prep I better stay in town. Will be busy both Sat&Sun and even if I have a study there I'm more efficient in town. 

Leaving to Paris on Monday and will be fun to do some Christmas shopping and eat good food. 

Hope you have a great time in STH tomorrow Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Now in STH for some shopping and relaxation. Have massage scheduled this Afternoon at Grands spa. I hope it is nice


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Good morning everyone! [emoji4] I'm staying on the countryside here in Stockholm right now and it's very dark outside. I'm up early today but think I'll have to wait at least an hour to walk the dog as there's no lights on my route[emoji1]



Hi. Nice that you are joining us. I am also visiting STH this weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Ahh, shopping in STH  Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] looks so dull outside when we have no snow. I'm missing the snow we had in early November...


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, have you enjoyed your hotel breakfast already?[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I took this pic from Lydmar when we had the last CS meeting. The breakfast room is to the right. Great hotel and wonderful service!


Hope you Nahreen have an enjoyable trip back home [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. Thank you. Just came back from breakfast. I was quite alone in there but it suits me. It is very cost to sit in leather armchairs and look out at the castle.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3]
> Nice to see you here TP! Have a great time at the countryhouse!
> I would l o v e to go to the countryhouse tomorrow after work but since I have a very important meeting to prep I better stay in town. Will be busy both Sat&Sun and even if I have a study there I'm more efficient in town.
> 
> Leaving to Paris on Monday and will be fun to do some Christmas shopping and eat good food.
> 
> Hope you have a great time in STH tomorrow Nahreen [emoji3]



Thank you Serva![emoji4] Wish you the best trip to Paris! I hope your meeting went well. I love to shop for Christmas, but I'm done already this year except from a few stars for the front windows here in the house and of course the Christmas tree[emoji5]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Now in STH for some shopping and relaxation. Have massage scheduled this Afternoon at Grands spa. I hope it is nice



Good morning! I hope you have a great time here in Stockholm[emoji4] How was the spa?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

More snow coming right now![emoji300]️[emoji951]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva. Thank you. Just came back from breakfast. I was quite alone in there but it suits me. It is very cost to sit in leather armchairs and look out at the castle.



I know, it's so peaceful in the morning and I love being an early bird and enjoy my hotel breakfast alone.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you Serva![emoji4] Wish you the best trip to Paris! I hope your meeting went well. I love to shop for Christmas, but I'm done already this year except from a few stars for the front windows here in the house and of course the Christmas tree[emoji5]



Thank you dear, it will be interesting to travel with my little niece and I will take her to Hermès for the first time so she can choose something. My niece usually puts out all the Christmas decorations and I'm looking forward having some help with that tomorrow. 

Need to work both today and tomorrow but it's fine, at least I have a relaxing morning. Meetings went well and great news, the boardmeeting will be postponed by a week so I have a less hectic day on Thu when I'm back at the office. 

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Ellie, have you any plans for this weekend? 

I find myself being more tired in wintertime, because of the darkness and now I've put more lamps and using them more to keep me going. I used to have one of those designer energy lamps but the lampshade was white plastic and I'm not a "plastic chair person"  despite all the designer brands, so I gave it away. 

Some pics of my efforts to cope with the darkness [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely lights  It's just another lazy weekend here. I've been lobbying for more marketing at work this week, pointing out some weak areas and potential opportunities.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I love your light tree, Serva[emoji5] Very cute. I'm sure it creates a good mood!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Serva, you have a beautiful home.


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Good morning! I hope you have a great time here in Stockholm[emoji4] How was the spa?



Thank you. The spa was very nice. I felt like I got a more complete massage experience with the spa rituals that proceeded the massage. I did not even have the time to use all the facilities so next time I will make sure to come a bit earlier. We do not have anything like that here in this town. Of course it is also twice as expensive.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  The spa sounds nice!


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Hope everyone is well! 
I haven't been on purseforum for a while, we've been busy renovating the apartment.
We have tossed out the old big stair case and put in a spiral one that takes up much lesser space.
Put in new inner roof with spots downstairs, built floor where it earlier were open between the floors (got a new room, yay).
Painted the walls and changed the floor upstairs.
Phew....
Lots of boxes to unpack now.
We will be doing more but that will be a project for next year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone! I have rebuilt my house too during the past months - I know all about the mess[emoji1] Congratulations on your new room![emoji4]


----------



## Malin

Thanks!
Yes it gets messy and dust everywhere despite plastic covers.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning!
Have a cold since a couple of days ago and when I woke up today my voice was completely gone. I think my 2 year old is going to take advantage of this big time when she comes home from pre-school. 
Already saw the tendencies at breakfast.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin, I hope you gets better


----------



## Malin

Evening Ellie and thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Blueberry12

Get Well Malin!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! I finally start to see the light at  the end of the tunnel! Everything but the wardrobes will be ready on Friday so we will finally be able to move back to our bedroom this weekend. I cannot wait!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening Ellie! 
My voice is back, yay!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Malin


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. In Lund now for a dissertation presentation tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen


----------



## Malin

Afternoon


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone, Paris was great, but I was so tired after the trip and very busy at work. 

Hope you are fine Ellie. Sounds good that you take initiatives at work. I have been busy prepping for last boardmeetings on Mon and Wed. After that I can relax.

Lovely catpics BB, I never get tired of seeing those furballs [emoji3]

Congrats Malin on your renovation project, a new room sounds great! You really upgraded your apartment [emoji3] Hope you have recovered from your cold by now.

Congrats Kashmira, your renovation project is proceeding too, love the floor, the cute kitty blends in with the colours [emoji3] Must feel great to get back to your bedroom. 

All these homeprojects make me crave for changes too...

Hope you had a good trip last Fri to STH Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Some pics from Paris






Fun windowdisplay at Pritemps. The legs were moving and the shoes were fab




Galleries Lafayette is so pretty






Hermès [emoji173]


----------



## Serva1

Some of my favourite stores in Paris


Loro Piana


Gucci fur, love the peacocks [emoji173]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, lovely pics!  LP items are practical and useful in the design.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, lovely pics!  LP items are practical and useful in the design.



Evening Ellie, yes and so sad I'm not in Paris when the sale starts. I will check the online store if there are any interesting items on sale in Jan.


----------



## prepster

Serva1 said:


> Have to share a success story. Bought this leather wool dress and when it was time to take it to the drycleaner I was surprised that my regular and another drycleaning service I at time use were horrified and said it's not possible to wash and that all leather items have another ( expensive) cleaning service but this is combined with wool, cannot do. So yesterday I got the courage to wash it myself and voilá, success!!!
> 
> I've treated the leather with the enclosed treatment (thin milky substance with no smell)I bought in NY in the bebe brand clothing store. I'm so happy it turned out well [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3537506
> 
> View attachment 3537507



Hi, Also, there is a great leather/fabric wash by Leather Therapy that I use to wash my leather full seat riding breeches.  They are deerskin and fabric and always come out well.  Then LT also has a treatment that one is supposed to use following the wash that keeps the leather supple.


----------



## Serva1

prepster said:


> Hi, Also, there is a great leather/fabric wash by Leather Therapy that I use to wash my leather full seat riding breeches.  They are deerskin and fabric and always come out well.  Then LT also has a treatment that one is supposed to use following the wash that keeps the leather supple.



Thank you prepster for the info, I really appreciate your input [emoji3] Love the dress but was so surprised to find that the drycleaners felt there was a problem. I will definitely get the wash by LT, sounds like a great product! I have 2 products for keeping the leather supple. The other one is a Harley Davidson treatment balm for leather jackets. I have some leather pants, shorts and lambskin jackets I treat to keep them supple. Deerskin riding pants must be wonderful!


----------



## prepster

Serva1 said:


> Thank you prepster for the info, I really appreciate your input [emoji3] Love the dress but was so surprised to find that the drycleaners felt there was a problem. I will definitely get the wash by LT, sounds like a great product! I have 2 products for keeping the leather supple. The other one is a Harley Davidson treatment balm for leather jackets. I have some leather pants, shorts and lambskin jackets I treat to keep them supple. Deerskin riding pants must be wonderful!



Lol!  They are very sticky.  Just the thing for boisterous youngsters and green hunters and jumpers.  If I ever get bucked off I will probably end up standing there in my undies with my breeches still attached to the saddle!  Great idea to use Harley-Davidson for leather care.  I've never tried that.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning!

Lovely pictures Serva, looks like you had a nice trip 

I'm about to leave the house for some shopping - I'm picking out my Christmas tree today (my favorite preparation for Christmas!). 

Wish you all a nice and cosy weekend!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] We have a little white frost on the green lawn, still hoping for white Xmas but guess it's not going to happen..


----------



## Serva1

prepster said:


> Lol!  They are very sticky.  Just the thing for boisterous youngsters and green hunters and jumpers.  If I ever get bucked off I will probably end up standing there in my undies with my breeches still attached to the saddle!  Great idea to use Harley-Davidson for leather care.  I've never tried that.



[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Lovely pictures Serva, looks like you had a nice trip
> 
> I'm about to leave the house for some shopping - I'm picking out my Christmas tree today (my favorite preparation for Christmas!).
> 
> Wish you all a nice and cosy weekend!



Enjoy all the Christmas preparations TgP [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] and have a cosy weekend you too [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Sharing my love for orange boxes. Bought a navy cashmere stole in Paris. Already posted an action pic in the Hermès tread but had to share here too [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Good afternoon! Seeing these photos from Paris make me want to go there soon. Tonight will be the first night in about a month where we will be able to sleep in our bedroom again. It is an amazing feeling. Unfortunately I have got the flu with a high fever so DH is moving everything with the help from a friend. Next week the focus will be on my walk in closet and the closets in our guestroom.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Elliespurse

^Rooms looks great!  Hope you gets better fast.


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> ^Rooms looks great!  Hope you gets better fast.


Thanks Ellie!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]

The bedroom looks great, kashmira, love the wallpaper/bedhead black&white architecture, after all, you live in the city and have a view overlooking some roofs[emoji3] The laps and tassels look good too, very modern, yet classic. The floor is so beautiful [emoji173]

Hope you recover from the flu quickly, kashmira, not nice to be sick during holidays. Must feel great to get your home ready for Christmas!


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3]
> 
> The bedroom looks great, kashmira, love the wallpaper/bedhead black&white architecture, after all, you live in the city and have a view overlooking some roofs[emoji3] The laps and tassels look good too, very modern, yet classic. The floor is so beautiful [emoji173]
> 
> Hope you recover from the flu quickly, kashmira, not nice to be sick during holidays. Must feel great to get your home ready for Christmas!



Thanks Serva! The wallpaper is actually not new. We have had it for 5 years but I love it so much (it is Fornasetti) that I didn't want to replace it so we only had the room repainted from white to a pale grey colour.

I am feeling better than what I did this morning so hopefully it will be even better tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Malin


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## kashmira

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Just one more meeting on Wed and after Thu I can relax and get to Christmas mood [emoji319] 

Glad you are feeling better Kashmira and yes, the wallpaper is really cool, didn't realize it's Fornasetti!

I've been reflecting upon 2016 and it's been a very good year. The only drawback is that I feel my work is draining me, but I will make some changes next year. Very grateful for my wonderful family and friends. My boyfriend is so supportive and we are very happy together. I have many good things in my life and feel blessed [emoji173]

Hope everyone has had a good year [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Yes it's been a good year and I look forward to 2017.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Yes it's been a good year and I look forward to 2017.



Evening Ellie, so glad you had a good year too [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Evening!
I agree, 2016 has really been a good year!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Evening!
> I agree, 2016 has really been a good year!



You got your stylished bathroom this year!!![emoji3]


----------



## Malin

And baby Alice was born this year


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

In deed many blessings and happenings this year so I expect 2017 to be a more quiet and normal one, I'm very happy if it's just goes on in peace with some small new development [emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> And baby Alice was born this year
> View attachment 3552115



Baby Alice [emoji173]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
All boardmeetings done, just 2 more working days and I can relax. Fedex brought a big orange box today and I will open it on Christmas [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, a big orange box sounds nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Good morning Ellie&TgP[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Malin

Evening!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] guess you all are "Christmas busy". I'm finishing at the office and going shopping, meeting dear Mom for lunch and buying some Christmas flowers. It's been impossible to park the car at my regular carpark next to our biggest department store.  I've been trying for 2 days...guess everyone is shopping for Xmas.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good "morning"! I went down town yesterday for some final Christmas shopping and there was a lot of people at our department store NK before lunch already... Just wanted to wish everyone a merry Christmas and a happy new year if I don't manage to visit TPF later on! All the best!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. I also wish everyone a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 
Found some nice flowers for Xmas


----------



## Serva1

Happy Holidays! Me and my little niece in Paris, at Hermès, in December [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Evening 
Pretty orchids, Serva!
And it looks like you had a wondeful time in Paris


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Evening
> Pretty orchids, Serva!
> And it looks like you had a wondeful time in Paris



Thank you Malin [emoji3] yes, I usually go for the less common Xmas flowers. Paris was great, wish I could go there again in January but since we are going to Mexico I will go later.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all  Lovely pics!



Evening Ellie, hope you have a nice Christmas [emoji319] I'm visiting some relatives tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, thanks yes we have a family dinner tomorrow


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Some pictures from our home. No tree this year but a decorated advents en. Bought a new star for the window in Lund. It is actually green at the ends and bright blue in the middle but the photo does not show that.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, lovely pics! Love that star!  I see the green and blue.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen, that Xmas star looks beautiful and I can see a glimpse of your gorgeous zeebraskin as well [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, thanks yes we have a family dinner tomorrow



Family dinner, sounds lovely and I actually would enjoy having family dinners a bit more often. We had a nice diningroom in our previous home but nowadays we mostly have dinners at the countryhouse. Eating outside and enjoying the summernights is a bliss [emoji295]


----------



## Elliespurse

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays all


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays all



Merry Christmas Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira




----------



## Malin

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Nahreen

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Blueberry12

Good evening and Happy Holidays!

Or...


----------



## Serva1

Evening BB, I'm already finished with Christmas food and will crave something else tomorrow.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening BB, I'm already finished with Christmas food and will crave something else tomorrow.



Nice. I am so happy it's a year until next X- mas!


----------



## s3raph1nas

God jul!

Merry Christmas! [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning s3 and all


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]
Feels so strange that my agenda is empty, absolutely nothing compulsory to do. Not even shops open so no errands to run. I will probably just tidy my home, go through some papers and throw away as much as possible...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes it's a few lazy days now  then "mellandags-rean" starts


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Yes it's a few lazy days now  then "mellandags-rean" starts



Morning Ellie, hope you had a nice Xmas. I'm going to the office next time on Thursday so I have many days to kill, guess I can clear some of my workemails and papers...it's so difficult for me to stay away from my job. The shopping is not actually interesting at all, it would be different if I was in Paris. I'm waiting for a nice H bag and the email/call could come anyday, I just hope it's not when I'm in Mexico...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it was nice with the family dinner, I don't think I'll shop either. I hope you'll get the H email/call soon


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes it was nice with the family dinner, I don't think I'll shop either. I hope you'll get the H email/call soon



Great to hear you had a good time.
I would wish the call would come in March, because Paris in Spring is so beautiful.


----------



## Serva1

I bought this for myself for Christmas. The black clutch bag is easy to wear in daytime to some meetings and errands. Much more low profile than my other H bags.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!  It's an easy and useful item!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats!  It's an easy and useful item!



Thank you Ellie, I think so too. I was a bit hesitant about it for a while but decided I do need a clutch that isn't too posh and with black you can never go wrong, goes with everything.


----------



## Malin

Afternoon! 
Congrats on your beautiful clutch, Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Malin said:


> Afternoon!
> Congrats on your beautiful clutch, Serva!



Afternoon Malin [emoji3] Hope you had a nice family Xmas! Thank you, it's nice to have a new small bag.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good afternoon everyone![emoji4] I love these lazy days on the sofa with nothing to do (except taking the dog out to the forest in the morning) and everything closed, it's my favorite time of the year[emoji1]

I don't even think I want to visit the sale (mellandagsrean) this year, I have no cravings for shopping, but my husband wants to shop a few things at NK so maybe just a short visit.

Hope everyone is fine and had a great Christmas Eve!

Congrats on your clutch Serva[emoji4] it's beautiful.


----------



## Serva1

Evening TgP [emoji3] we think alike! Thank you, I knew you would like my clutch...we share some H leathers and colours in our collections. I hope my new B25 can get some rest now when I have this clutch in the same leather and colour.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Malin

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Malin [emoji3] so dark outside...Need to go to the foodstore today, craving for some sallad after all the Christmas food.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie, Malin and Serva. 

We had salmon for dinner yesterday so no Christmas food. We will finish off the leftovers today. 

Serva, congratulations on your beautiful clutch, I know you were thinking about it earlier.

We are tidying out wardrobes, cupboards etc. We are throwing out old things which have not been used since we moved here 10 years ago and worn out things.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  I was thinking about doing the same today, go through 20 storage boxes and sort out old things.


----------



## Malin

Hah! We will also go thru boxes and sort out old things today.

Lots of christmas food left in the refrigerator...
Thinking of doing schnitzlar of christmas ham to get some variation


----------



## Serva1

Nothing fancy here [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] buying a can of peasoup for DBF so that he can " spice it up" with leftover ham. I'm not eating it anyway...Today we have " lutfisk" with bechamelsauce and nutmeg. It's one of those " once a year" dishes. We were supposed to have it yesterday but had some gravlax instead.

I just hope I'm still under 60 kg after this Xmas. Had too much " punchknappar", a weakness of mine...


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen, yes I couldn't resist the black clutch. I actually need it for work so it was the perfect reason [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

I just had fresh French fish soup with white fish, salmon, veggies and spices for lunch


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I just had fresh French fish soup with white fish, salmon, veggies and spices for lunch



Sounds lovely, I love fish soups, seljanka, creamy salmonsoup, spicy fish& seafood soup, boullabaisse....thank you for inspiring me to prep it this week, great food when it's cold outside!


----------



## Serva1

I was away on errands for a couple of hours. When I passed my neighbour, the Dutch Embassy, I noticed their big flag was down on the driveway so I called the Embassy and was connected to Hague, obviously everyone is on holiday. It's been very stormy and since I'm a patriot and feel very strongly about our independence, both my grandparents fought in both wars against Russians, I felt it was disrespectful to see the flag in the dirt. They connected me to someone here in Finland and she was very nice. When I returned home the flag was not there anymore. It felt good.


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you had a great time ladies.
X-mas dinner with my mum :

_Toast Skagen; Served with bleak roe from Kalix_

_Scanian Corn Duck; Breast, leg and sausage with deep-fried brussel sprouts, turnips mash, red cabbage, cherry & duck gravy_

_Cod with shrimps, 640 egg, green pea mash and mustard and horseradish foam_

_Carrot Cake with yoghurt ice cream, cream cheese & blood grapefruit_

_Chocolate in 3 ways with passion fruit curd, olive oil & roasted macadamia nuts._


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning [emoji3] Feels already like a holiday when I can sleep late and have no scedule until Thu. After 2 weeks I will be walking in wet sand with bare feet [emoji41]


----------



## Malin

Morning (?)
Blueberry, what a lovely dinner!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon! Last day with traditional Christmas food (finally)! We had the last leftovers from family dinner at Christmas Eve for lunch today... [emoji849] Looking forward to eat anything else like Italian, Asian or paella during the week to come, and the hummer on new year's[emoji4] The Christmas food really do start cravings for all kinds of other dishes..!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Completely agree with everything you say ThingumyPoppy about the Christmas food. We still have some ham left but it works ok on a sandwich.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Malin

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone, I've gained 1,6 kg during Xmas holidays....[emoji33]


----------



## Blueberry12

Saikan enjoying his Chrismukkah gift.


----------



## Blueberry12

And Sheyn is Sleepy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Saikan and Sheyn


----------



## Serva1

Again a very late morning [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone, I've gained 1,6 kg during Xmas holidays....[emoji33]


Don't worry about it, I'm sure no one will notice - you look very slim on all your pics


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! It's a lazy day at home today- both for me and for the cats.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Evening, they looks lazy


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] 

Thank you TgP, I just need to cut the sugar and leave the car at home [emoji3]

Kashmira, your cats look adorable [emoji173]

Celebrating with DBF this evening. We did some great plans for 2017 [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning Ellie!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 
I was so disappointed with my Chanel SA this year, but I got an email from her today and I noticed it doesn't bother me anymore. Feels good not to be sad/disappointed.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's good you moved on.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] thank you, yes, good to get rid of negative feelings...


----------



## kashmira

Good evening! Serva, I agree with Ellie- it is good that you have moved on!

I have a question, do you have your bags/watches/jewellery insured (special insurance)?


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Good evening! Serva, I agree with Ellie- it is good that you have moved on!
> 
> I have a question, do you have your bags/watches/jewellery insured (special insurance)?



Evening kashmira [emoji3] Home insurance covers 3000€ for a single item so some paintings and jewellery have been separately insured. No bags. I avoid problems by living in a very secure enviroment ( US Embassy next door so 24h police and lot's of cameras). We also have a safe and a very well protected front door. 

I'm more concerned when I travel, taking my SO B30 bleu aztec to Mexico but only " beach diamond earrings", no other jewellery. Hermès horn pendant and a leather bracelet will be fine.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Evening kashmira [emoji3] Home insurance covers 3000€ for a single item so some paintings and jewellery have been separately insured. No bags. I avoid problems by living in a very secure enviroment ( US Embassy next door so 24h police and lot's of cameras). We also have a safe and a very well protected front door.
> 
> I'm more concerned when I travel, taking my SO B30 bleu aztec to Mexico but only " beach diamond earrings", no other jewellery. Hermès horn pendant and a leather bracelet will be fine.



Thanks for your reply! My major concern is if I will be robbed or if something would happen when I am travelling. I just bought a new watch (if I am lucky I will receive it tomorrow!) and I am currently thinking of if I shall have it separately insured or not.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Thanks for your reply! My major concern is if I will be robbed or if something would happen when I am travelling. I just bought a new watch (if I am lucky I will receive it tomorrow!) and I am currently thinking of if I shall have it separately insured or not.



Since your watch is new it's definitely good to insure, especially because you travel a lot. After all, a watch is to be used, not stored in a nice box...Check your travel insurance policy too. I was surprised when I bought a diamond pendant in STH ( Efva Attling) it had an insurance for a year.

You travel because of your work, so might be good to check what kind of insurance your company has...


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Since your watch is new it's definitely good to insure, especially because you travel a lot. After all, a watch is to be used, not stored in a nice box...Check your travel insurance policy too. I was surprised when I bought a diamond pendant in STH ( Efva Attling) it had an insurance for a year.
> 
> You travel because of your work, so might be good to check what kind of insurance your company has...


I think you are right! I'll check with my insurance company as soon as I receive it! Thanks Serva!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning Ellie![emoji4]


----------



## kashmira

Morning everyone! On today's agenda: preparations for New Year's Eve


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Malin

Morning! 
Does anyone else have problems with the app?
It's not working for me since a few days.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Malin said:


> Morning!
> Does anyone else have problems with the app?
> It's not working for me since a few days.



I did noticed it two days ago, when it still didn't work yesterday I had to delete the app and download it again. It's fine now.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes I had problems too and just now re installerad the app.


----------



## Malin

Thanks for the tip!!!
I deleted the app and downloaded it again and now it's working!


----------



## kashmira

Thanks for the tip- I too have had problems with the app but will re-install it.

Today I recevied to packages:


200 hangers from www.kleiderbuegel24.de which is a company with outstanding customer service! I have been looking for good (anti-slip) hangers for a long time and I am very happy  with these!



My new watch! (The dial will be replaced to another one next week)

I am so happy that these packages arrived today!

In 2017 I  will be on a shopping ban (with the exception of an Evelyne TPM which my SA has reserved for me!)


----------



## Nahreen

Congratulations Kashmira to your purchases. I remember you were saving up to that watch. A Rolex is a classic watch. I also wish for a nice watch but not until I have bought my last bag.


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations Kashmira to your purchases. I remember you were saving up to that watch. A Rolex is a classic watch. I also wish for a nice watch but not until I have bought my last bag.


Thanks Nahreen! I wanted a classic watch and this is perfect for me (it will look much nicer with the other dial). I keep my fingers crossed for that your bag will arrive soon!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Kashmira for the tip about the website, the hangers will look good in your new walk-in closet. Congrats on a classic Rolex, you will love your new watch, a true classic and so sporty! Please post a pic of the new dial when you get it [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

kashmira - Congrats on the new watch!


----------



## kashmira

Thanks Serva and Ellie! I am very happy for this watch. It has been on my wish list for a very long time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Invited to our neighbors for New Year celebration.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, that's great!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva.


----------



## Malin

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Wishing everyone a [emoji92]Happy New Year [emoji92] and want to thank you for contributing here. We Scandinavians are a definite minority on tPF but I think we feel very close being a small crowd [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Happy new year! [emoji92][emoji322][emoji323][emoji324]Thank you too Serva! Indeed, I think so too - we have our own "Scandinavian philosophy" on things, even H I believe[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Nahreen

Happy New Year. I so enjoy tfp and the CS thread. Some of us have met up in Stockholm and hope more can join when we next have CS meeting.

I made kantarell bakelser for the 12-slaget.


----------



## Malin

Happy New Year!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, it's a new year!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning! Exciting to see what 2017 will bring us...


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] sharing the excitement for 2017!


----------



## kashmira

I wish everyone a fabulous 2017! We celebrated New Year's Eve yesterday with some friends (a tradition since many years!):
Table setting



Something small to go with the "välkomstdrink"



Chèvre chaud as starter



and we rounded off the dinner with vanilla and rasberry parfait



The main course was filet of beef with redwine sauce and potato grain but it looked so boring that I didn't take any photo!

Nahreen: Your "kantarellbakelser" looked amazing! How did you make them?


----------



## Blueberry12

^

Very lovely Kashmira!


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy New Year Everyone!
Some pix of the NYE dinner...


----------



## Serva1

The food kashmira&BlueB [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm convinced you had a fun evening. Great start for 2017!


----------



## Nahreen

Wow, such lovely dinners you both must have had Kashmira and BlueB.

We had avocado/shrimp cocktail for starter. Cognac flamed beef fillet with hasselbackspotatis and a cognac/pepper sauce. Chocolate pudding with whipped cream for dessert. We had the kantarellbakelse for 12 slaget. 

The kantarellbakelse is smördeg in the bottom, fried kantarell with some onion, västerbottenost and creme fraiche/egg mixture on top.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Great New Year eve dinners!


----------



## Malin

Evening!
Nice new years dinner picts 

We also had a nice evening, however there were lots of fireworks just outside our house on the "brygga"that woke baby Alice and she was terrified


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Malin said:


> Evening!
> Nice new years dinner picts
> 
> We also had a nice evening, however there were lots of fireworks just outside our house on the "brygga"that woke baby Alice and she was terrified



Me too, I had a nice evening but I felt a bit upset with the fireworks outside too; I just moved to a new house (and neighborhood) and some neighbors were shooting just outside/on my doorstep and even on the small street outside our house and on our driveway with no regard of other people or animals (which are naturally of course very afraid of explosions) inside, or passing down the street. One family almost hit us with their fireworks when we tried to walk the dog thorough our neighborhood  (at 10 o'clock) and they "forgot" to look down the street to check if someone were coming... And I'm on "the countryside" this year, not down town..

Sorry for the upset mood but I really don't get what these crazy firework-thing is about[emoji849] I feel for you and the baby. Hope baby Alice recovered well!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, sorry about the fireworks and baby Alice  I prefer to watch it on tv..


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

[emoji294]️Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] a lot of things on my agenda today...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3] a lot of things on my agenda today...



On mine too..[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] exhausted but had a fun day and got a lot done.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I woke up to a white world this morning! Pic from my bedroom, so excited about the snow [emoji300][emoji300][emoji300]


----------



## Serva1

Forgot to post my most beautiful New Year's card from Chanel [emoji3]


Real fabric and fake pearls. So pretty and so Chanel.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] hope the new year has started well for you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes it's lazy days now  and it looks like we finally have some snow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]Great with the snow Ellie! I love when the snow brightens up the day, everything gets a cleaner look and trees look prettier too!


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!
Lots of snow here!


----------



## Serva1

I just love this winterpic BB and the Siberian cat in the right element [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Great winter pics!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4] I'm just about to go out in this lovely winter weather. I also have stay over guests so I'm up early!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Having today off. Going to relatives in Småland for the weekend.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] had a good working day. We had -21C today, really cold but was nice to see the sun.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

-21, wow! We had -10, that's perfect for me as I love the winter, winter sun and a lot of snow . -21 is very exciting[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening[emoji4]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3][emoji300]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good afternoon![emoji4]


----------



## kashmira

Good afternoon! It is lovely to have three days off from work! Today I am trying to look into all paperwork required in order to import a cat from Russia. If everything goes according plan we will get a new fury family member in February. He is called "Kolya" but we may rename him so if anyone has an idea of what can be a nice name for a golden boy (the other cats are called Misse, Honey, Morris and Cookie) please let me know! For some reason I can only come up with names suitable for girls.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Greetings from Småland. 

Sent from my D5503 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Elliespurse

For  names, from Gösta Knutssons Pelle Svanslös: Pelle, Murre, Bill & Bull, Måns

Afternoon Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Good afternoon! It is lovely to have three days off from work! Today I am trying to look into all paperwork required in order to import a cat from Russia. If everything goes according plan we will get a new fury family member in February. He is called "Kolya" but we may rename him so if anyone has an idea of what can be a nice name for a golden boy (the other cats are called Misse, Honey, Morris and Cookie) please let me know! For some reason I can only come up with names suitable for girls.



Congrats kashmira, you are proceeding with the cat project! Your renovated home is ready for a new family member. Kåålja, as it is pronounced in Swedish,  is a very common Russian name, nickname or shorter version of Nikolaj. Your cats look very exotic but the names have not been chosen according to the breed (country of origin) so the name doesn't have to be Russian. I second with Ellie on this, "Murre" would fit the current catfamily very well. Another favourite is "Max", short and more international.



Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Greetings from Småland.
> Sent from my D5503 using PurseForum mobile app



Have a great time in Småland Nahreen! 



Elliespurse said:


> For  names, from Gösta Knutssons Pelle Svanslös: Pelle, Murre, Bill & Bull, Måns
> 
> Afternoon Nahreen



Great idea with the cat names Ellie!


----------



## kashmira

Thanks for the naming suggestions Ellie and Serva. I'll discuss Murre and Max with my husband! 

According to the pedigree, his name is "Ocean"  but the breeder said exactly what you wrote Serva- she said that Kolya is the "boys" version of Nikolaj. It is the name he listens to but to me "kolja" is a fish!


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Thanks for the naming suggestions Ellie and Serva. I'll discuss Murre and Max with my husband!
> 
> According to the pedigree, his name is "Ocean"  but the breeder said exactly what you wrote Serva- she said that Kolya is the "boys" version of Nikolaj. It is the name he listens to but to me "kolja" is a fish!



I agree with you completely, your cat deserves a nicer name and it's good to have a cat family with some kind of name harmony. Also, when calling his name it's better to choose something that is easier and nicer to pronounce. I was also trying to figure out a name similar to his Russian name. But it would make him sound different from the other names in your cat family...I have always liked the name Maximilian, hence the Max [emoji3]

I speak Russian but it's just because I love languages. Glad the pedigree gave you the facts. Hope everything goes well with the new cat entering your family [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> I agree with you completely, your cat deserves a nicer name and it's good to have a cat family with some kind of name harmony. Also, when calling his name it's better to choose something that is easier and nicer to pronounce. I was also trying to figure out a name similar to his Russian name. But it would make him sound different from the other names in your cat family...I have always liked the name Maximilian, hence the Max [emoji3]
> 
> I speak Russian but it's just because I love languages. Glad the pedigree gave you the facts. Hope everything goes well with the new cat entering your family [emoji3]



I think a Russian name would be nice or a name that relates to Russia in some way but Kolya feels... wrong!  I like both Maximilian and Max and I like that it starts with an "M" (just like Misse and Morris). Morris got several names to choose from (and Morris was the name he listened to) so perhaps we will do the same with this cat.

Misse is our first cat and he was homeless and as we didn't know what name he had we started to call him Misse. Honey is Honey as it should be a name connected to "food" and I thought her colour was similar to honey. Cookie is our little fortune Cookie (also her colour looked just like a "Maryland cookie" when she was born).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> I think a Russian name would be nice or a name that relates to Russia in some way but Kolya feels... wrong!  I like both Maximilian and Max and I like that it starts with an "M" (just like Misse and Morris). Morris got several names to choose from (and Morris was the name he listened to) so perhaps we will do the same with this cat.
> 
> Misse is our first cat and he was homeless and as we didn't know what name he had we started to call him Misse. Honey is Honey as it should be a name connected to "food" and I thought her colour was similar to honey. Cookie is our little fortune Cookie (also her colour looked just like a "Maryland cookie" when she was born).



Thank you for telling me about your cat family. A name that relates to appearance, origin or gives a reaction from the cat is good. I agree that a name starting with M would be easy and in harmony with the other cats.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

If "Kolya" is used to his name I can suggest "Koshka" which actually means "cat" in Russian. It is pronounced "Kåschka" and the pedigree can teach you to say it correctly. It sounds rather pretty in my ears. He has probably heard this word too during his lifetime so you get the reaction. The "sch" sounds like you are putting a baby to sleep or actually also to lure a cat. 

Took a pic from my Oxford Russian dictionary so you can see the correct spelling. The dot on "o" means you emphasize the sound but it's a short Swedish "å" .


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP, any plans for the weekend? 

My 7yr old niece and dear Mom are coming to visit me today and then I have an invitation later in the afternoon to a birthday party, so I'm going to carry my new black H jige for the first time


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

That sounds nice Serva, always a special moment to take a new bag out for the first time! Enjoy the party[emoji1] I'm going to visit my mother in law for dinner today, and probably just going to enjoy the snow during the rest of the weekend as it's supposed to disappear again in Monday... We're about to finish a late breakfast and then taking the dog for a walk in the near forest. 

Have a nice weekend everyone![emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Snowy trees just outside my bedroom window[emoji1]


----------



## Blueberry12

NS sale is on.
I've got this today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening - Congrats BB


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Evening - Congrats BB



Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

I am watching this right now.
Interesting.

http://www.svtplay.se/video/11794398/vart-enda-liv-med-katt/vart-enda-liv-med-katt-avsnitt-1


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  BB, I'll check the cat tv.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  I'll lobby for more marketing at work again next week (prepared some docs over holidays )


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening  [emoji3] 
I watched almost half of the cat documentary. I really liked the informative historic approach and learned a lot about the relationship between cat and human. All you catowners might know better or have other opinions than the film but for me it was very interesting. A lot of different breeds, some of which I've never seen/heard of. Thank you dear BB for the link!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening  I'll lobby for more marketing at work again next week (prepared some docs over holidays )



You have been busy Ellie [emoji3] I spent a real family weekend, a very relaxed workweek ahead. So nice with normal working hours and being early at home.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> A very late evening  [emoji3]
> I watched almost half of the cat documentary. I really liked the informative historic approach and learned a lot about the relationship between cat and human. All you catowners might know better or have other opinions than the film but for me it was very interesting. A lot of different breeds, some of which I've never seen/heard of. Thank you dear BB for the link!




Great you enjoyed it.


----------



## Blueberry12

Saikhan wants in!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4] I will try to find time for watching the cat documentary during the week - I'm not really a cat person but we have my husbands "norska skogkatt" and try to transform him into an outdoor cat as we moved out to the countryside permanently[emoji1] He's very shy and cautious though and we can't make him leave the house for more than a few seconds. He's to afraid to even take a look at the garden and i don't know how to encourage him...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP  There are some tips in the cat video.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] wishing everyone a good working week. On my way to the countryside, just inspecting the buildings and filling up the birdfeeders.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I wish everyone the same! I'm starting out with an important business meeting today and then a full day at court tomorrow..


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] I need to take the car to service tomorrow. DBF was lazy and didn't put the car in our garage ( you have to open the doors manually) when the climate suddenly turned cold so the result is that the container with windowcleaning stuff froze, expanded and the container is now broken...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, I hope it's a quick car fix


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, having breakfast and waiting for my car to get a diagnose. Nowadays they don't keep any spareparts in stock, everything needs to be ordered, meaning I'm coming here again for the third time. Not my favorite way to start the day...but at least the sandwich and the coffey is good.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie, having breakfast and waiting for my car to get a diagnose. Nowadays they don't keep any spareparts in stock, everything needs to be ordered, meaning I'm coming here again for the third time. Not my favorite way to start the day...but at least the sandwich and the coffey is good.



Car problems... No good[emoji849] Hope everything will be ok soon.

Good morning everyone! I'm on my way to court. Interesting,  but I will be tired when the day is over[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Car problems... No good[emoji849] Hope everything will be ok soon.
> 
> Good morning everyone! I'm on my way to court. Interesting,  but I will be tired when the day is over[emoji1]



Thank you TgP, still waiting for my car and since DBF is to blame he will buy a nice dress or something from Cancun next week...

Hope you have a good day at court. Sounds exhausting but keeping the energylevel ( good lunch or sensible snack) will keep you going [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all



Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. This day is finally over. It has been a day filled with meetings. 

Sent from my D5503 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3] I need to take the car to service tomorrow. DBF was lazy and didn't put the car in our garage ( you have to open the doors manually) when the climate suddenly turned cold so the result is that the container with windowcleaning stuff froze, expanded and the container is now broken...




Put an ad in Findit.fi that you want to exchange your annoying boyfriend to a nice kitten!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening everyone! It's a crazy storm outside, I hope we survive the evening walk with the dog[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning Ellie[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] Friday 13th is always a challenge. I managed to be creative and solve a few problems at the office. Hope I can enjoy my vacation in Cancun next week and not deal with work related issues [emoji41] I just want to walk on the beach.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Put an ad in Findit.fi that you want to exchange your annoying boyfriend to a nice kitten!



[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] He is usually a wellbehaving sweetheart (the result of 20yrs of training).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, Cancun sounds great


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] 

Just got a call from Hermès offering me a B25 swift ghw. It was very difficult to say no but since I already have a B25 swift phw and I'm trying to keep my collection reasonable, I had to decline. This bag was my dream bag for 2 yrs but I'm happy with my phw too. Friday 13th turned out to be a fab day after all [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] He is usually a wellbehaving sweetheart (the result of 20yrs of training).




Well done girl!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning! I can't sleep in this full moon...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and greetings from the airport [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

My B30 is going to Mexico [emoji41][emoji170]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone! Have a nice trip and safe flight Serva[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  
Serva - Have a great vacation!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3574914
> 
> My B30 is going to Mexico [emoji41][emoji170]





Lovely bag! And have a nice trip!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] greetings from Cancun! Listening to someone playing the piano with emotion and enjoying the evening in a comfortable armchair. It's 7pm here so I try to keep going for two more hours, though tired. Next time I hope we will go to South Africa, because the timezone is the same. Much easier.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP  
Serva - Have a great time!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Breakfast[emoji295]


----------



## Serva1

Always windy but warm here in wintertime. I enjoy looking at palm trees while having breakfast ( amazing fruit) and it's definitely better than back home [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, it sounds really nice


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. 

Hope you are having a lovely time Serva.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!

Enjoy Mexico Serva - it looks lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] Thank you for the kind wishes, love being here and about to go to dinner. Enjoying the evening view from our balcony.



All the pools are at our hotel, but since I'm not a "pool person" I love being at the beach, sitting under a palm tree and reading my book enjoying the cool breeze and the sea.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4] I'm at home today waiting for the chimney sweeper (sotare) to come...

Having second thoughts (very unusual for me) about my latest non H purchase though.. :/ What do you think? Would it be a good piece to keep for long term use?

Second thoughts...
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Second-thoughts....958940/


----------



## Elliespurse

TgP, I think it's nice and has some nice details too. Winter white.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> TgP, I think it's nice and has some nice details too. Winter white.



Thank you! I'm just not use to this design at all, exciting to try something new though[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Love white and ivorywhite coats TgP!!!The Burberry duffelcoat is a classic, never seen this piece though with the fakefur? collar. I have an ivory white, thick stiff woolblend sample coat from Henry Lloyd that has very much the same design without the horn clasps and I managed to get it greyish (dirt) in the sleeves so now the coat is at the countryhouse. Despite drycleaning the dirt never came off. I keep my long white cashmerecoat ( business look) pristine, a classic cut, but the more sporty HL outdoor look was a disaster for me. I love the design of your coat even without the hood, so feminine and crisp. Guess I would have grabbed the navy Burberry after my experienced with HL, but the furcollar really is very cute in your white Burberry. 

Just be careful with the sleeves and never black leathergloves (sleeves and lining might discolour) or black crossbody bag, strap might discolour (done that with a Chanel bag in moist weather). 

Looks beautiful on you TgP [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Breakfast pic [emoji3] It's raining this morning so we will take the car and spend some time at the shopping centers. Despite the rain the sky is partly sunny. Now the rain stopped and cleaned the garden, looks very fresh and green. The rain here seems to come in showers.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Love white and ivorywhite coats TgP!!!The Burberry duffelcoat is a classic, never seen this piece though with the fakefur? collar. I have an ivory white, thick stiff woolblend sample coat from Henry Lloyd that has very much the same design without the horn clasps and I managed to get it greyish (dirt) in the sleeves so now the coat is at the countryhouse. Despite drycleaning the dirt never came off. I keep my long white cashmerecoat ( business look) pristine, a classic cut, but the more sporty HL outdoor look was a disaster for me. I love the design of your coat even without the hood, so feminine and crisp. Guess I would have grabbed the navy Burberry after my experienced with HL, but the furcollar really is very cute in your white Burberry.
> 
> Just be careful with the sleeves and never black leathergloves (sleeves and lining might discolour) or black crossbody bag, strap might discolour (done that with a Chanel bag in moist weather).
> 
> Looks beautiful on you TgP [emoji7]



Thank you very much Serva! This piece came only in white and seems to be a little bit different than the classic model with fur collar (rabbit fur) instead of the hood. Don't know if it's a new design or just seasonal. Sorry to hear about the color transfer! I'll try to be careful with gloves and bags if I do keep it.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3577105
> 
> Breakfast pic [emoji3] It's raining this morning so we will take the car and spend some time at the shopping centers. Despite the rain the sky is partly sunny. Now the rain stopped and cleaned the garden, looks very fresh and green. The rain here seems to come in showers.



Sounds wonderful! I love breakfast fruit.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you very much Serva! This piece came only in white and seems to be a little bit different than the classic model with fur collar (rabbit fur) instead of the hood. Don't know if it's a new design or just seasonal. Sorry to hear about the color transfer! I'll try to be careful with gloves and bags if I do keep it.



Rabbit fur is a very nice addition to the design, so luxurious and feminine. The Burberry duffels I've tried on have been heavy so for casual outfits I prefer the downjackets. Your coat is more lux than casual. Good luck in deciding, hope you got it for a nice price [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. 

Serva love seeing your Cancun photos. It brings back memories from my trip in 2012. 

Thingymy, you look good in the duffel coat.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Serva love seeing your Cancun photos. It brings back memories from my trip in 2012.
> 
> Thingymy, you look good in the duffel coat.



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening everyone!


----------



## Blueberry12

Good evening.
I've just seen a rehearsal of The Book of Mormon.

It was so funny. My face hurts of laughing.
The Premiere is next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Having fruit for breakfast as usual and enjoying the stillness of the morning. My breakfast pics might be a bit boring, I tend to eat the same but hoping to post pics from Chizen Ítza today. My DBF has been to Cancun before, glad my pics bring some good memories Nahreen, and taking me to Chizen Ítza was my Christmas present. I've enjoyed the trip so far but this is the big day! Love history and I've read books about Mesoamerican cultures and seen a lot of documentaries so seeing magnificent temples will be thrilling!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3577586
> 
> 
> Good evening.
> I've just seen a rehearsal of The Book of Mormon.
> 
> It was so funny. My face hurts of laughing.
> The Premiere is next week.



A good laugh is so important, glad you enjoyed the play. I had a good laugh too yesterday, when DBF explained to my niece that we leave early for Chizen Ítza this morning. I know my dear niece so after a long conversation with DBF and me following their dialogue she finally found out what " early" means and objected in horror [emoji33] They both enjoy late mornings, so we are fine, but I couldn"t stop laughing when I saw her reaction [emoji3] Chizen Ítza is the only " compulsory thing" for my 23 year old niece, otherwise she can enjoy the beach and chatting with her boyfriend as much as she likes.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> A good laugh is so important, glad you enjoyed the play. I had a good laugh too yesterday, when DBF explained to my niece that we leave early for Chizen Ítza this morning. I know my dear niece so after a long conversation with DBF and me following their dialogue she finally found out what " early" means and objected in horror [emoji33] They both enjoy late mornings, so we are fine, but I couldn"t stop laughing when I saw her reaction [emoji3] Chizen Ítza is the only " compulsory thing" for my 23 year old niece, otherwise she can enjoy the beach and chatting with her boyfriend as much as she likes.




How early was it?


----------



## Blueberry12

I had this Lobster & Avocado roll at Burger & Lobster for lunch .

It was yummy.




And cheesecake.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Nice pics! have a great time Serva!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] more vacation pics from Cancun [emoji295]


B30 Bleu Aztec chevre in action


All pics from legendary Chichén Itzá


Human skulls were displayed here






This iguana was posing for a pic


----------



## Serva1

We are driving to Coba tomorrow, more pics of rocks coming up [emoji3]


DBF loves driving so I get to go wherever I want.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> How early was it?



7 am [emoji3] 8.30 am was acceptable for dear niece


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - Great pics!  whoa, that lizzy looks big


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji41] guess it's afternoon for all you others. DBF is sleeping late this morning but Copa is not a long drive from here, something like 130km one way, so I let him have his beauty sleep.


----------



## Serva1

Love your food pics BB. I realized I have only posted breakfast pics, perhaps I'm so tired in the evening that I only think about eating, not taking pics...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Serva - Great pics!  whoa, that lizzy looks big



The lizzy actually let me very close, when I took the pic. These big guys are a bit scary every time they move, but I guess it's only "the look".


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Serva, have a great day


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening, or good night![emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Copa was great and the maya ruins are in the middle of a jungle so the trees provide a nice cool shade when it's over 30 degrees warm. 







I felt very adventurous and I climbed to the top of the 42m high main pyramid called Nohoch Mul.




There was a chamber on top and a wonderful view overlooking the Yucatan peninsula and treetops.


----------



## Serva1

Everyone took pics so I guess it's fine to post here...




I'm very happy I did the effort, who knows if I ever return to this place again. I will never look at a Mesoamerican history documentary without remembering this day. So romantic of DBF to offer me this opportunity [emoji173]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.

Serva, so lovely to see your pics. The stone carvings at Chizen Itza are quite scary when you consider their cruleness. 

We are now planning a vacation in South Africa. I crave a safari trip again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening! Have a nice weekend everyone[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] Tomorrow another day at the beach and shopping in the evening. I was amazed to find a white sunhat at a store for $10, very much like the one in my avatar. I have a thing for big hats


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, evening Serva  big hats are great!


----------



## kashmira

Morning everyone!

My WIC is almost ready! Some shelves are missing in two of the closets and I also want something on the wall, maybe some framed Hermès gavroches?!

I hope you all will have a great day!


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> My WIC is almost ready! Some shelves are missing in two of the closets and I also want something on the wall, maybe some framed Hermès gavroches?!
> 
> I hope you all will have a great day!
> View attachment 3581043



It is looking great. I look forward to seeing some more pics if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Serva1

Congrats kashmira, finishing an extensive home project is so fun and you will probably edit your wardrobe a bit and gradually buy some new pieces ( that is what I would do) during your travels. I like the classic white look, the door panels look great! Framed H gavroche sounds wonderful!


----------



## Serva1

Today another day at the beach and shopping center in the evening. This time we will walk, because it's good to get some exercise (love the warm evenings) and besides I don't have to deal with cabdrivers trying to overcharge (you always have to agree on the price before taking the cab, but I'm used to this system in poor countries). Another thing they are trying here is to say they don't have any change, which is ridiculous. We have managed well and besides my DBF loves seeing me in action in Spanish when I'm a strong Scandinavian woman [emoji41] ( always polite but firm).


----------



## Serva1

I'm going to miss these fruity breakfasts [emoji173] If I would live in a warm climate I would probably be very slim. In Finland I need a lot of calories and meat during winter. Also more sugar when it's really dark. The local pastries are not so much to my liking.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Have a nice day Serva


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!

Nahreen: Do you want to see it from another angle?! The interior of the closets is not that exciting as I plan to hang most of my clothes.

Serva: I am one of these people with lots of clothes but "nothing" to wear so I will for sure go through everything and just make sure that pieces I love make their way into the closets. Then I'll plan what additions to make. I am dreaming of a closet with pieces that are easy to combine with each other.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening everyone! 

Kashmira: good basic pieces that are easy to match with each other are THE best, I did that change on my wardrobe a couple of years ago and will never regret it. You'll find yourself with a smaller and more easy wardrobe and always something good to wear[emoji6] When clothing are more easy the (H) accessories can take a larger role too.. [emoji5] Good luck with all wardrobe work, make it a fun trip!


----------



## kashmira

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Kashmira: good basic pieces that are easy to match with each other are THE best, I did that change on my wardrobe a couple of years ago and will never regret it. You'll find yourself with a smaller and more easy wardrobe and always something good to wear[emoji6] When clothing are more easy the (H) accessories can take a larger role too.. [emoji5] Good luck with all wardrobe work, make it a fun trip!



That is what I am hoping for and then different accessories (and yes I love H!) will be easier to wear as well.  This also mean sticking to a few but easy to combine colours. It is easier said than done though... at least for me. I am not sure of if I will manage but I will at least try. We may move in a few years to an apartment and if we do, I will have 3 wardrobes (we have signed the contract but I haven't decided if I want to move in or not) so then a smaller wardrobe will be a must!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 

I managed to pack all the right outfits for this trip and was very fortunate that the weather was warm. I always pack a lot of linen shirts and stuff for DBF, because it's a disaster if he doesn't have a lot of options and he likes to change outfits during the day [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Having a little seafood and lobster for dinner.


----------



## Serva1

I will miss the selection of fruit...Every time I come home from Paris I crave the patisserie too...Love good food [emoji173]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday. I'm spending mine in the plane. Going to the airport after a couple of hours. Love being on vacation but it's always nice to come home too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Serva - Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] just landed!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening[emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 
Always great to be on vacation but so glad to be home again! The flight was straight from Cancun but it was 1hr delayed. It just happens at times.



Back to business tomorrow, first meeting at 8am so I hope my jetlag can be cured by latte.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Welcome back!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening[emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning[emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] finally getting back to scedule but still not hungry until 6pm. Foodwise I'm still in Mexico.


----------



## Serva1

Had time to open my mail this evening and got a lovely surprise from Hermès.com. Never had a Season's Greetings card from Hermès before [emoji3]




It felt more personal with the handwritten note. LV ignored me totally this time, no invitation to their traditional December Party, but I did receive the magazine. I only bought 2 pairs of python ballerinas from them this year, so I guess I'm not a VIP customer anymore...


----------



## Serva1

Van Cleef and Arpels sent me a book about their extraordinary jewellery pieces. Guess the luxury business is very competitive even in jewellery and they want to make every new customer feel very welcome. I only bought a small pendant but this small gesture put a smile on my face [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. It is always nice when you get something extra in the mail. It shows that the store show some appreciation for you as a customer.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good afternoon everyone![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening! Oh, I'm exhausted! I'm starting up a new company with one of my coworkers and have been working on a business plan all day. Slept very bad too[emoji1] Can't even see straight..[emoji6] Going right to bed! Hope everyone had a nice day[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3] Still waking up at odd hours, not so keen on trips over the Atlantic if it takes a week to get back to scedule...


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Evening! Oh, I'm exhausted! I'm starting up a new company with one of my coworkers and have been working on a business plan all day. Slept very bad too[emoji1] Can't even see straight..[emoji6] Going right to bed! Hope everyone had a nice day[emoji4]



Congrats on your business idea& company TgP! A lot of paperwork...Hope you too get some sleep during the weekend. Many interesting things happening to you in 2017!!! Wish you success in all your ventures [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I also woke up in the middle of the night  so I clicked on the like button in your post


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Congrats on your business idea& company TgP! A lot of paperwork...Hope you too get some sleep during the weekend. Many interesting things happening to you in 2017!!! Wish you success in all your ventures [emoji3]



Good morning everyone!

Thank you very much Serva! Yes, I feel that 2017 could be a year of action[emoji1]

Hope everyone could get some sleep during weekend!


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Glad it is Friday.

Thingumy, what type of company are you starting?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Glad it is Friday.
> 
> Thingumy, what type of company are you starting?



Good afternoon everyone! 

Nahreen, I'm starting a type of smaller law firm with my coworker. I've been doing work as a freelancer and consulting for awhile and now we're both ready to build a business together more permanently. 

Hope everyone's having a good Friday night[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I also woke up in the middle of the night  so I clicked on the like button in your post



I noticed [emoji3]
 I couldn't get sleep until 4am .My dayrythm is still upside down.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] going to a funeral tomorrow and next Saturday too. No close relatives but still, funerals are always so sad. Both these people had a good full live.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Such a pretty cat BB [emoji7] the fur is amazing!


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Nahreen, I'm starting a type of smaller law firm with my coworker. I've been doing work as a freelancer and consulting for awhile and now we're both ready to build a business together more permanently.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good Friday night[emoji4]



Thanks for the information. How exciting for you to have your own company. I have my own small consulting company but I have a full time job as well and only do some extra work on the side.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Just back from a long walk. It is cold outside but no wind so still ok to go for a walk. Now we'll relax the rest of the day. 

These last two weeks have been really good. I have had three calls from Hermes and now have three items to pick up on my next visit in the beginning of March. One I've waited on for over a year, one since August but the last item only 2 weeks. I'll let you know once I have picked them up. 

I also bought a Hermes carmen keyring online in the new shade of blue Zanzibar. 

The second good news is that out new furniture arrived 3 weeks early. One sofa lamp table, one side table and a "fåtölj".


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen - Congrats on your new items!  and the furniture looks great!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. It makes the room more cosy but still not crowded with furniture.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I like the room/furniture, it's looks great!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you so much Ellie. Home decorating is one of my hobbies. The pillows in the sofa are the ones I had made with fabric from Designers guild.


----------



## Elliespurse

Home decorating is  Desgners Guild is a favorite too.


----------



## Nahreen

I remember you like Designers Guild Ellie. They have so much lovely fabrics to choose from. I am sure I will have more cushions made with their fabrics. I need some new ones for the bedroom. But it will wait for a bit since I like spreading out my home decorating. 

Next will be photo paintings for this room from our safari trips. The problem is we are now in the process of booking another safari and now I think I should wait with the paintings until after this safari since I think we might get some better photos.


----------



## Elliespurse

The photo paintings of safari trips is a great idea. I hope you gets some good new ones too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Congrats Nahreen!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.

Thank you BlueB.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## kashmira

Today I picked up these two beauties at Arlanda (Viva Vogue Ocean and Viva Vogue Vivien Leigh). Vivien was bought by my Morris breeder! I have been so so nervous for the transport to Sweden but am so happy that everything went well. They have travelled all the way from Saratov in Russia.

Ocean is the golden cat.


----------



## Serva1

.Evening all[emoji3]
Busy work day, but got a lot done. 
Your new Carmen looks great Nahreen [emoji170] what a find! I've seen it online but it looks complete different, more beautiful imo in natural light.

Your new furniture is so nice, love decorating my home too. This weekend I've been neglecting my home, too busy.

The kitties look cute and sleepy. Hope everything goes well, kashmira, as we know traveling can be exhausting and switching to new climate, food and neighbourhood is always a challenge.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good afternoon everyone! I've had so much work to do so I couldn't keep up with everyone's posts here[emoji20] Woke up by 5 o'clock this morning to rush away for a meeting outside town. Going back tomorrow morning as well.. 

Lovely pics of the cats! 

Love the vibrant clear blue shade of your purchases, Nahreen[emoji7]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.

kashmira: Congratulations to your new cat.

Serva and ThingumyPoppy: Thank you. Yes I really like the new Hermes blue colour. I like vibrant colours like orange, pink and purple. 

Our room upstairs is actually very different from our living room downstairs colour wise.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Today I picked up these two beauties at Arlanda (Viva Vogue Ocean and Viva Vogue Vivien Leigh). Vivien was bought by my Morris breeder! I have been so so nervous for the transport to Sweden but am so happy that everything went well. They have travelled all the way from Saratov in Russia.
> 
> Ocean is the golden cat.
> View attachment 3589500





Congrats!  I hope you can post more pix soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening Ellie [emoji3]
Working crazy long days but hopefully next week will be more normal. Found out today that I will have to go to an important meeting in Stockholm in April. I might have to stay over night. Always fun to visit the city.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening![emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## kashmira

Good evening! Have been terrible busy but now, finally, I have been able to read the latest posts in this thread.

ThingumyPoppy: I hope everything goes well with the startup of your company! It sounds very exiting!

Nahreen: I was very excited to read about your three calls from Hermès! I hope you share with us once you have the orange boxes in your hand. It’s so nice getting new furniture. I love cats, H handbags and interior design (and a little bit of jewellery too)! I’d like to get a lot of new furniture for our renovated rooms but we have some other pretty big “investments” to do with our house (more precisely with our garden) this spring so new furniture unfortunately have to wait.

Ocean (I think that is what we will call him- in the pedigree he is “Viva Vogue Ocean”) is doing great. In fact he is in Linköping right now where some tests have been performed (he had a health checkup at the vet today and yesterday he had his heart checked with ultrasound) and everything seems to be ok, at least as for now!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Ocean


----------



## Blueberry12

Let me in Slave!






Lazy Cat!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes he looks a bit lazy


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

At a Vernissage ...
Polismuseet.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 




BB, this made me laugh out loud, those green eyes say it all [emoji3]

Welcome Ocean to the CS tread [emoji3] lot's of cats here! The name Ocean made me think about my B30 in Blue Ocean that I actually carried today to a meeting. It has the most perfect togo grain, small with no veins. Your new cat looks lovely kashmira [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I always get hungry looking at your food pics BB. Hope you had an interesting evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

It's Finally Friday!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Yay![emoji323][emoji122] Finally[emoji4] Wish everyone a nice weekend. I will try out yoga for the second time this weekend. My husband bought some kind of Internet/ video course[emoji1] he's been a lot in the gym lately so he need a lot of stretching. I'm planning to join him after a killer week..[emoji28]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. DH is with friends at a whiskey fair today. They go every year and also usually make a whiskey trip as well. 

The wait until I can go to STH and pick up my H items feels so long. Usually 4-5 weeks goes past so quickly but when there is so much excitment it is torture.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] cannot agree more, finally Friday. Always crazy at work after I have had a vacation. DBF suggested we go on another trip this month but there is no way I can be away from the office. I wish I could...

Going to a funeral tomorrow. No close relation, but still very sad.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] any nice plans for this weekend? 

My DBF went to the countryhouse so I will give time to my neglected home this weekend and make it pretty again. I also need to finish ironing all those linen shirts and outfits from our recent vacation trip...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's just a lazy weekend here


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all

Serva: Hope everything goes well at the funeral. 

We went for a long walk and will relax with some movies later. The latest X-men and the new Independance day.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen, the funeral went fine. The New Independence Day movie sounds interesting. The first one was fun [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] 

My cousin's wife and teenage daughter are in town. They saw the Apassionata horse show this evening and before they are going home tomorrow I will take them shopping and offer lunch. LV is closed on Sundays so the teenager will not get a bag this time but definitely a couple of new outfits. I will invite her to stay at my place for a week in summer while DBF is at the countryhouse. She can bring a friend too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3]
> 
> My cousin's wife and teenage daughter are in town. They saw the Apassionata horse show this evening and before they are going home tomorrow I will take them shopping and offer lunch. LV is closed on Sundays so the teenager will not get a bag this time but definitely a couple of new outfits. I will invite her to stay at my place for a week in summer while DBF is at the countryhouse. She can bring a friend too.



That's very generous of you Serva. You seem to be very close to your relatives.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Why do I feel weekends always pass so quickly ?[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> That's very generous of you Serva. You seem to be very close to your relatives.



Yes, I feel family is very important. I have so much, my cousins daughter had 2 friends with her and I ended up shopping things for the girls instead of buying myself a pair of Stuart Weizmann over the knee boots. Much better to spend it on the girls, buying a good bag for school, warm boots and nice pants etc.


----------



## kashmira

Evening everyone! I have had a very calm weekend and that is exactly what I needed!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] a dear friend brought me a surprise present from NY, an embroided silk duvet cover. Nothing like this is sold in my country, speechless. At first I thought it was a bedspread, but it's a duvet cover. 




The brand is "Court of Versailles" quality is really good. It's cotton against the skin and embroided silk on top.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Beautiful!



Thank you Ellie, I will sleep like a princess [emoji3]

View attachment 3596911

Detail of the fabric


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning!


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning [emoji3] still migrain but doing better. Taking it easy, glad I have no meetings on my agenda for today.

Such a pretty sunny day [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!

What a beautiful silk duvet covet Serva!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Evening all!
> 
> What a beautiful silk duvet covet Serva!



Thank you kashmira [emoji3] it was a present from a friend. She has good taste...


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] it was such a pretty day but so cold outside. But I rather have cold&sun than grey dull wet weather that has been around most of this winter.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening!


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Good evening!



Have you carried your new K28 lately? I'm so waiting for that email/call and take a flight and pick up mine in Paris...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Have you carried your new K28 lately? I'm so waiting for that email/call and take a flight and pick up mine in Paris...



Only for a few trips down town and errands - I need to carry more than usual for my new work/projects so I have used my Lindy most of the time. Hope you receive yours soon! The Kelly is so much more comfortable to use than the Birkin (for me). I might want another one in in a grey shade later on[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Only for a few trips down town and errands - I need to carry more than usual for my new work/projects so I have used my Lindy most of the time. Hope you receive yours soon! The Kelly is so much more comfortable to use than the Birkin (for me). I might want another one in in a grey shade later on[emoji1]



Glad you like your beautyful K! A grey K is a great neutral [emoji173]B25 is my favourite bag but like you said, these bags are too small for work. Will be interesting to see which one feels more comfortable, I find I always have to be careful with the corners of a B30 and especially with a B35 when carrying my bag on the elbow. 

My Ipad Air2 can fit a B25 but I will not try to stuff it in a K28 sellier, meaning my bag will be less heavy and therefore very comfortable to wear. Will save the K for some meetings and fancy shopping.

Even if I haven't got my K yet I feel I might need one more, a more casual easygoing retourné.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva



Morning Ellie [emoji3] the working week is almost finished, have you any interesting projects going on? I'm waiting for the auditing to be completed. Should happen any day now.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That sounds great, not much projects right now here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Finally Friday, though have to say this week passed quickly. Beautician in the morning and a boardmeeting 5pm, then I'm done. 

I'm going to our Zoo on Saturday if the weather is nice. Love to look at the tigre cubs running in the snow. The big cats are so magnificent and active in winter and the colours look great against the snow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes Finally Friday  The Zoo sounds nice!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good afternoon![emoji4] Hope everyone will have a nice weekend[emoji324]I will take it slow..! [emoji222][emoji217]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Good afternoon![emoji4] Hope everyone will have a nice weekend[emoji324]I will take it slow..! [emoji222][emoji217]



Afternoon TgP, taking it easy during weekend is luxury and can imagine how busy you are with work, so hope you enjoy a little peace and quiet during weekend. I'm working on Sunday but taking Saturday off and it's been a casual Friday for me today so I feel rested.


----------



## Serva1

Today's bag, the B30 is such a great size!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon TgP, taking it easy during weekend is luxury and can imagine how busy you are with work, so hope you enjoy a little peace and quiet during weekend. I'm working on Sunday but taking Saturday off and it's been a casual Friday for me today so I feel rested.



Thank you. I think I will continue with the yoga course [emoji1] Hope you'll have a great Saturday at zoo!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. The cats are relaxing in the sofa just like me. Had an exciting week at work. My applikation for Associate Professor (Docent) finally came through. It has been a very long process. DH and I went out to dinner to celebrate.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. The cats are relaxing in the sofa just like me. Had an exciting week at work. My applikation for Associate Professor (Docent) finally came through. It has been a very long process. DH and I went out to dinner to celebrate.



Congratulations![emoji4] 


Good morning everyone!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Thingumy. How is it going with your new company?


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. The cats are relaxing in the sofa just like me. Had an exciting week at work. My applikation for Associate Professor (Docent) finally came through. It has been a very long process. DH and I went out to dinner to celebrate.




Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Blueberry.


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats Nahreen!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]
BB, your cats look so lovely and blend in with the sofa colours [emoji173]

Congrats Nahreen!!!! Great news and the result of hard work. I always enjoy when women advance in the academic world [emoji106]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Thingumy. How is it going with your new company?



Thanks, it's going fine but much to do! I also have other projects on the side[emoji28]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thanks, it's going fine but much to do! I also have other projects on the side[emoji28]



I think you are a person who likes to " be busy" [emoji3] Someone said this to me last week and I find I'm not the only one...


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I bought some Cava for this evening.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Serva. It's nearly 9 years since I got my Phd so it has been a long wait until I had enough merits to send in the application. It requires a number of scientific articles, teaching, some courses and a pedagogic essay. Then both an external professor and an internal review your merits and then a board at Uni makes the decision after you have presented the pedagogic essay at their meeting. I sent my application in May. Then I think the board did not contact the external reviewer until after summer. Then he needed until December to review my merits and then there was no board meeting until February.


----------



## kashmira

A (late) morning everyone! First of all a BIG congrats to Nahreen! I am so happy for you! Does this mean that you now will have a new job?

My Honey had a surgery this week. She had a little "bump" above one of her eyes. It has now been removed but we will have to wait for the test results so we don't yet know how "bad" it was (the vet said it is some type of cancer). Please keep your fingers crossed for us! Honey is now wearing a "tratt" and I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'm sorry for Honey, I hope she gets better.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> A (late) morning everyone! First of all a BIG congrats to Nahreen! I am so happy for you! Does this mean that you now will have a new job?
> 
> My Honey had a surgery this week. She had a little "bump" above one of her eyes. It has now been removed but we will have to wait for the test results so we don't yet know how "bad" it was (the vet said it is some type of cancer). Please keep your fingers crossed for us! Honey is now wearing a "tratt" and I feel so sorry for her.



So sorry to hear about your cat. I hope they managed to get it all out and that nothing has spread. They really hate wearing the tratt.

Thank you very much Kasmira. No, no new job but another academic title and a nice salary increase (it comes automatically with the new degree to ecourage staff to keep researching). I fear most of it will end up at Hermes at NK[emoji23]


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> So sorry to hear about your cat. I hope they managed to get it all out and that nothing has spread. They really hate wearing the tratt.
> 
> Thank you very much Kasmira. No, no new job but another academic title and a nice salary increase (it comes automatically with the new degree to ecourage staff to keep researching). I fear most of it will end up at Hermes at NK[emoji23]



Sounds nice with a salary increase on top of the new title! Once again congrats!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

I had a lovely Afternoon Tea with my mum and bought this Ida Sjöstedt Jacket on sale...


----------



## Nahreen

Looking great in that jacket. I love scones.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Looking great in that jacket. I love scones.



Thanx.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> I think you are a person who likes to " be busy" [emoji3] Someone said this to me last week and I find I'm not the only one...



True[emoji1][emoji106]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3602356
> View attachment 3602357
> View attachment 3602358
> View attachment 3602360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a lovely Afternoon Tea with my mum and bought this Ida Sjöstedt Jacket on sale...



Afternoon tea looks wonderful[emoji4] Can you recommend any "tea house" that serves afternoon tea near Stockholm?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Afternoon tea looks wonderful[emoji4] Can you recommend any "tea house" that serves afternoon tea near Stockholm?



Wienercafeet is very nice.
We were there.




http://www.wienercafeet.com/


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]

[emoji173] Honey [emoji173]

Congrats BB on your new jacket, love the tailored fit!

Working today but it's fine since it's not a sunny day. Got some nice French cutlery yesterday. It had to be ordered and it's brushed stainless steel with handles made by a blacksmith. I've been ripping off the plastic and now I need to wash them...keeps me busy this morning [emoji3]










The stainless steel part has been made in Italy but a French blacksmith assembled it. Not everyone's favourite industrial look but I like it and it's a nice change to all the Villeroy&Boch cutlery



This all needs to be handwashed and dried...gosh and I still have a pile in plastic [emoji33]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Wienercafeet is very nice.
> We were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wienercafeet.com/



Thanks![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - These looks great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Tgp [emoji3] 

Hope everyone has a good working week! Valentine's Day tomorrow so I'm planning a little surprise for DBF [emoji173]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Wishing everyone at CS a Happy Valentine's Day [emoji173] Got this card from my local Chanel, so there is a little Finnish written [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

[emoji173]️Happy Valentine's Day![emoji173]️


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## msGrn

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3605295
> 
> Morning Ellie [emoji3]
> 
> Wishing everyone at CS a Happy Valentine's Day [emoji173] Got this card from my local Chanel, so there is a little Finnish written [emoji3]



Is that from Della Marga?


----------



## Serva1

msGrn said:


> Is that from Della Marga?



Yes, Marga is a very sweet person [emoji173]

She also sent me a lovely book about Coco Chanel
View attachment 3605599


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
I bought sushi and a Valentine's Day pastry from my favourite bakery and surprised DBF, who doesn't like these kind of days, but he was happy with the food [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3]
> I bought sushi and a Valentine's Day pastry from my favourite bakery and surprised DBF, who doesn't like these kind of days, but he was happy with the food [emoji3]
> View attachment 3605596



My husband don't like it either but I got some tulips for the hallway for us[emoji1]


----------



## msGrn

Serva1 said:


> Yes, Marga is a very sweet person [emoji173]
> 
> She also sent me a lovely book about Coco Chanel
> View attachment 3605599



Good to know! I was there today for the 2nd time since I've moved to Helsinki and they were very nice. Almost got a Chanel coin purse but they were getting a new shipment so I'll be heading back tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

msGrn said:


> Good to know! I was there today for the 2nd time since I've moved to Helsinki and they were very nice. Almost got a Chanel coin purse but they were getting a new shipment so I'll be heading back tomorrow.



Glad you got good service [emoji3] Chanel is timeless. Love the store, small but pretty things. There are not so many interesting designer stores in Helsinki. Hoping Prada will open soon, although I seem to shop mostly Hermès nowadays...


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, ..feels like forever since I've been here. Hope everyone is doing well. 
I'm looking to buy a new pair of gold earrings for everyday use and I have to admit that I have no idea where people buy Jewellery anymore. Any suggestions?


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Med and morning all  I'm sure you'll get some jewellery tips here


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 

Lovely dilemma Med [emoji3] are you looking for yellow gold, rose gold studs or studs with stones? Classic or modern style?

I used to have only platinum/wg earrings for every day and inherited dressup pieces in gold, so I actually had this same need last year after I bought 2 Hermès bracelets in yg. I like basic diamond studs and decided on asscher cut (more modern look) and one of my favourite designers Torbjörn Tillander custom made these earrings.

I
	

		
			
		

		
	




With earrings I'm more into combining gold with some nice stones. I recently discovered Pomellato. Haven't bought anything yet but I like the price, quality, colours and option to combine with a ring.


----------



## Serva1

I also like the thin hoops by Ebba Brahe. Not sure they work for everyday but still fun [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji4]


----------



## Mediana

Thanks for the tips Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4] Almost weekend[emoji6]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] yes, almost weekend and both today and tomorrow will be very easy&short days at work, should actually consider going to the countryhouse but the weather isn't tempting so I will stay in town and organize my home.

Will clear out some stuff and papers, iron clothes and spend time with DBF. I might also drive out of town and visit a friend for an afternoon...unless I want to start with some taxpapers (4 different) that have a deadline at the end of february [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3] yes, almost weekend and both today and tomorrow will be very easy&short days at work, should actually consider going to the countryhouse but the weather isn't tempting so I will stay in town and organize my home.
> 
> Will clear out some stuff and papers, iron clothes and spend time with DBF. I might also drive out of town and visit a friend for an afternoon...unless I want to start with some taxpapers (4 different) that have a deadline at the end of february [emoji3]



Sounds like a perfect end of week!


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Sounds like a perfect end of week!



[emoji3] exactly, I seldom have the luxury of an empty agenda. Going to visit one of my tenants at 8pm this evening but otherwise just a basic office day.


----------



## kashmira

Morning all!

Mediana: I guess I am boring but I wear classic diamond studs (white gold) more or less every day but if I was to buy another pair, I would buy a pair of VCA Alhambra earrings. I saw someone wearing a pair in gold and it looked very nice! If the regular size is too big, there is always Sweet Alhambra.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I'm even more boring[emoji1][emoji1] I wear classic white pearls EVERY SINGLE DAY ALL YEAR ROUND. Haha! Maybe once a year, or twice, I use something more bling if I'm up to it[emoji6]


----------



## kashmira

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I'm even more boring[emoji1][emoji1] I wear classic white pearls EVERY SINGLE DAY ALL YEAR ROUND. Haha! Maybe once a year, or twice, I use something more bling if I'm up to it[emoji6]



I wear pearls a few days a year! I also forgot to mention that I have diamond earring jackets that I wear with my dimonds studs if I want a little bit more "bling" (my diamond studs are pretty small, only 0,5 ct each).


----------



## Mediana

kashmira said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Mediana: I guess I am boring but I wear classic diamond studs (white gold) more or less every day but if I was to buy another pair, I would buy a pair of VCA Alhambra earrings. I saw someone wearing a pair in gold and it looked very nice! If the regular size is too big, there is always Sweet Alhambra.



Yes, I remember when you got those  Have to say, I still haven't bought mine. I upgraded my pearl earrings a couple of years back and wear them everyday but I need something else. I did look at the Alhambra earrings but I've never tried them on and I'm not sure how well they will hold up in the shower. I'm lazy that way which is why I ruin my pearl earrings. 

By the way. The Vintage Alhambra long necklace, 20 motifs in yellow gold and carnelian is my dream  .. but unfortunately not in my price range.


----------



## Mediana

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I'm even more boring[emoji1][emoji1] I wear classic white pearls EVERY SINGLE DAY ALL YEAR ROUND. Haha! Maybe once a year, or twice, I use something more bling if I'm up to it[emoji6]



You and me both


----------



## Mediana

Serva Seems like a lovely weekend. I checked Torbjörn Tillander and he has a lot of nice stuff.


----------



## kashmira

Mediana said:


> Yes, I remember when you got those  Have to say, I still haven't bought mine. I upgraded my pearl earrings a couple of years back and wear them everyday but I need something else. I did look at the Alhambra earrings but I've never tried them on and I'm not sure how well they will hold up in the shower. I'm lazy that way which is why I ruin my pearl earrings.
> 
> By the way. The Vintage Alhambra long necklace, 20 motifs in yellow gold and carnelian is my dream  .. but unfortunately not in my price range.



Yes, it was some years ago but I am still very happy for them!

Regarding the Alhambra earrings, I was thinking of the version in all gold.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Mediana: I guess I am boring but I wear classic diamond studs (white gold) more or less every day but if I was to buy another pair, I would buy a pair of VCA Alhambra earrings. I saw someone wearing a pair in gold and it looked very nice! If the regular size is too big, there is always Sweet Alhambra.



Love VCA Alhambra, some of the designs are great for every day.



ThingumyPoppy said:


> I'm even more boring[emoji1][emoji1] I wear classic white pearls EVERY SINGLE DAY ALL YEAR ROUND. Haha! Maybe once a year, or twice, I use something more bling if I'm up to it[emoji6]



Pearls are always elegant, I don't know why I don't use mine more...



kashmira said:


> I wear pearls a few days a year! I also forgot to mention that I have diamond earring jackets that I wear with my dimonds studs if I want a little bit more "bling" (my diamond studs are pretty small, only 0,5 ct each).



Mine are small too but that's why they are so good for every day. The jackets sound great! 



Mediana said:


> Yes, I remember when you got those  Have to say, I still haven't bought mine. I upgraded my pearl earrings a couple of years back and wear them everyday but I need something else. I did look at the Alhambra earrings but I've never tried them on and I'm not sure how well they will hold up in the shower. I'm lazy that way which is why I ruin my pearl earrings.
> 
> By the way. The Vintage Alhambra long necklace, 20 motifs in yellow gold and carnelian is my dream  .. but unfortunately not in my price range.



I also love the 20 motif but so difficult to choose just one. I don't think I will ever have one unless I cut back on other things.


----------



## Serva1

I'm only interested in custom made or designer jewellery. Guess I'm a brand person. Besides Torbjörn Tillander I also like Annette Tillander, softer, more feminine jewellery. I don't know about Swedish designers. My last purchase was from VCA.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> My last purchase was from VCA.



What did you get? 



kashmira said:


> Regarding the Alhambra earrings, I was thinking of the version in all gold.



Yes, I kind of figured that out later  They are very pretty, but for some reason it gets me thinking about a "Majblomma" with its pin in the middle


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Mediana said:


> What did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I kind of figured that out later  They are very pretty, but for some reason it gets me thinking about a "Majblomma" with its pin in the middle



But Majblomman is very sweet though[emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> What did you get?
> 
> A LE pendant, classic onyx with rg and a little diamond that goes with basic diamond studs. At the moment I don't feel the need to buy the small earrings, they are better in an other colour and with a 20 motif necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I kind of figured that out later  They are very pretty, but for some reason it gets me thinking about a "Majblomma" with its pin in the middle



I also got this same idea when I first discovered Alhambra and it feels a bit much ( more festive) if both a necklace and earrings have the same design. I think the earrings are pretty when in smaller size.


----------



## kashmira

Good morning everyone!

When it comes to jewellery, the brand is not so important to me as long as it is not a "copy" but if looking at designer jewellery my favourite brand is Ole Lynggaard.

Here is a photo of my diamond studs (with the earring jacktets). It is such a clever idea with the jackets!


----------



## kashmira

Mediana said:


> What did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I kind of figured that out later  They are very pretty, but for some reason it gets me thinking about a "Majblomma" with its pin in the middle


I love the design (but I only have one VCA piece; a pendant in white gold and MOP with a small diamond in the middle)


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Nahreen

Love seeing all beautiful jewellery.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> When it comes to jewellery, the brand is not so important to me as long as it is not a "copy" but if looking at designer jewellery my favourite brand is Ole Lynggaard.
> 
> Here is a photo of my diamond studs (with the earring jacktets). It is such a clever idea with the jackets!
> View attachment 3608388



Thank you so much for posting the pic, the jackets give extra bling and they look lovely [emoji7]

I will check Ole Lynggaard, have heard the name, Danish like Georg Jensen, but don't know his jewellery.


----------



## Mediana

kashmira said:


> Here is a photo of my diamond studs (with the earring jacktets). It is such a clever idea with the jackets!
> View attachment 3608388



Great with the jackets! 

Serva .. lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]

I was offered a Birkin this week, but it wasn't exactly to my liking and I declined it politely. I also rejected a bag earlier this year that had the perfect specs but I already have exactly the same bag with other hardware...I'm so happy you started the conversation about earrings Med, because all this jewellery talk made me realize it's ok to be selective and that I rather have less bags and only the ones I like the most. No compromises! 3 bags = VCA Vintage Alhambra 20 motif necklace

VCA prices have gone up very much and this makes me a bit hesitant about their jewellery, it's ok to buy pieces that are new but it makes me sick to invest in something I should have bought years ago. I fell in love with the brand after seeing an onyx yg 20 motif necklace 2 years ago at a funeral. Such an elegant piece, but the earrings another person had looked too big for me (also onyx). 

With custom made jewellery you don't feel the price increases in the same way, the diamonds have gone up, according to my jeweller we can thank the Chinese for this, but otherwise it's more difficult to make a comparison.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Great with the jackets!
> 
> Serva .. lovely!



Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, looks like a pretty day here today [emoji295] Going to put away my warmest winter coats today and usel camelhair coats instead.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

I booked a trip to Paris today. Will go for 2 nights in end of May. So looking forward to it. Will stay close to Hermes, Chanel and Dior.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Paris in May!  It sounds really nice


----------



## Mediana

I travelled to Manchester today and now I'm about to burst after eating at Gaucho.

I'm not sure what it is but lately I've had very little interest in buying things. There really isn't anything I need and well, there's always things I like and could get, but nothing that makes my heart flutter. It's been like this for about 1-2 years now. Just been to Selfridges and Harvey Nichols and didn't get a single thing even though I had my heart set on spending some money.

I did look at a pair of earrings at Tiffanys today that I've been eying. They are pretty but comes with a steep price tag for what you get.

@Serva1 When it comes to bags I tend to by left and right. I have way to many of them but still almost only wear the same boring one. At least I've come to that point where I know what I use and not . As for VCA, I agree, the prices have gone up a lot the last couple of years and even though I think they are very, very, pretty I'm not sure I think they justify the price. At the same time, I'm like you. I'm a brand person and it comes with an extra price tag.


----------



## Serva1

Evening all [emoji3]
Great news Nahreen, you will love Paris [emoji173] I'm hoping to go soon too! 

Good food is something that is never boring, I'm definitely more into food than for example traveling. Hope you enjoy yourself in Manchester Mediana [emoji3] I actually feel a bit the same about buying things. I've been given opportunities to spend a lot of money on really nice things but I've realized I'm so happy in my relationship and life that I don't need so many things to make me happy and I definitely don't want to spend a lot of money on some things just because I can.

Yes, Hermès is still my favourite brand but I'm extremely picky about the bags nowadays when my collection is almost complete. Unlike you Med, I tend to wear many of them, but my Chanels have never got much use unlike my Hermès bags. I always start by choosing a bag and then the outfit. The hardware of the bag dictates my jewellery. 

I like many things but the need wears off very quickly nowadays. After my unsuccessful Chanel jacket project I haven't been interested in the brand. VCA is lovely, I could buy a pair of earrings but without the 20 motif necklace it feels incomplete, so I haven't bought them yet.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 ..Are you telling me to not buy the earrings in all YG, if I don't also get the necklace?  

I might need to take a trip to Paris myself soon if I'm gonna visit VCA. You are lucky who have a webshop for Finland. We Swedes are all out of luck there. 
Food, ah .. well Im all for that. Went to Copenhagen last weekend just to eat at a couple of good restaurants. Very nice even though I was a bit underwhelmed by Geranium. 
What are you favourite restaurants in Helsinki?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a nice Sunday, I'm working, because my little niece is coming to town for 6 days.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Serva1 ..Are you telling me to not buy the earrings in all YG, if I don't also get the necklace?
> 
> I might need to take a trip to Paris myself soon if I'm gonna visit VCA. You are lucky who have a webshop for Finland. We Swedes are all out of luck there.
> Food, ah .. well Im all for that. Went to Copenhagen last weekend just to eat at a couple of good restaurants. Very nice even though I was a bit underwhelmed by Geranium.
> What are you favourite restaurants in Helsinki?



[emoji3] The VCA yg earrings work fine alone, but the Vintage Alhambra pieces with precious stones....since I like them myself, I just feel that I would like the necklace&earring set (not interested in watch, rings or bracelets). The pendant I bought works well with diamond studs for casual but it would be really nice to have the Vintage set, not just the earrings.

There are good restaurants in Helsinki but no great ones. We also lack good Asian restaurants, though some people like Gaijin I'm not a fan. I like Savoy, partly because I have always had great wines with the food and good memories. The view isn't bad either. For more modern dishes there are many restaurants run by young chefs with an attitude. I recently experienced Juuri, so completely different from other restaurants here. Finnish tastes with a twist. I like French, Italian and some Russian food. For a relaxed evening out with friends and having good food I like Bronda. Because my work involves fine dining at times, I don't go out for dinners so much, rather love cooking at home. Long work hours also mean I enjoy my rest during weekends, when I also work from home.


----------



## Serva1

All this chatting about jewelry and VCA is so exciting, I have only seen twice people wear VCA pieces here. Hermès bags are also very very rare, so I'm grateful to be able to share my thoughts and passions on tpF. I talk jewelry with my friends too but they are all into custom made pieces, I love that too but it's also nice to have a few pieces from the historical jewelry houses like Tiffany, Cartier and VCA. I always buy the pieces abroad, enjoy the boutique experience and it's a nice way to remember a special moment, sharing it with DBF or family member.

After having a look at the Alhambra Sweet earrings in mother of pearl I think they would look lovely with a cashmere sweater. Going to check them out next time I'm in Paris.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Good evening! I have had a fantastic weekend but I have eaten far too much! It started with an AW on Friday at a restaurant with French food. On Saturday we met some friends and had dinner at Toso which is an amazing Asian restaurant in Göteborg (in fact it is almost as good as Buddakan NYC). Today my father turned 70 years old and we had a lovely brunch at Norda Bar & Grill.

Serva, you did the right thing not buying the Birkin if it wasn't exactly what you wanted. I am dreaming of a 20 motifs VCA Alhambra necklace (I saw one very elegant lady in Paris wearing one in turquoise with a black dress and it looked so pretty!) but a friend of mine who very good at jewellery says that they are overpriced for what you get and that there are a lot of fakes around (I have seen fakes even in some jewellery stores in Italy!) so for me it will remain a dream. I may buy myself a pair of earrings in the future, the all golden ones (but I fear they are too big for me) or the sweet Alhambra in YG/onyx.

Paris in May sounds lovely Nahreen! I hope to go to Paris in late spring/early summer but it depends when my mini Evelyne is ready to pick up.

Mediana, I am also less interested in buying things at the moment but I think that it depends on that I have realized that what is really important to me is how I live and we are currently investing quite a lot in our house and this makes me happier than all shopping in the world!


----------



## Elliespurse

A bit off topic but I watched the supply mission to the international space station at 15.39 today... and the first stage made a landing after about eight minutes


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning!


----------



## kashmira

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]
Picking up my little niece tomorrow. She will be a houseguest for 6 days and it will be interesting to see how I can balance work and being with her. Luckily DBF has a less hectic week so he can entertain her. 

We will definitely go shopping and visit LV. They don't have shoes for young girls but perhaps we find something else. Also trying to find new outfits and shoes for spring. 

Hope everyone has a good working week [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Good evening! I have had a fantastic weekend but I have eaten far too much! It started with an AW on Friday at a restaurant with French food. On Saturday we met some friends and had dinner at Toso which is an amazing Asian restaurant in Göteborg (in fact it is almost as good as Buddakan NYC). Today my father turned 70 years old and we had a lovely brunch at Norda Bar & Grill.
> 
> Serva, you did the right thing not buying the Birkin if it wasn't exactly what you wanted. I am dreaming of a 20 motifs VCA Alhambra necklace (I saw one very elegant lady in Paris wearing one in turquoise with a black dress and it looked so pretty!) but a friend of mine who very good at jewellery says that they are overpriced for what you get and that there are a lot of fakes around (I have seen fakes even in some jewellery stores in Italy!) so for me it will remain a dream. I may buy myself a pair of earrings in the future, the all golden ones (but I fear they are too big for me) or the sweet Alhambra in YG!



Good food is a real pleasure in life [emoji173]

I always compare the price of a 20 motif VCA necklace to the price of an exotic H clutch. Not that I need a clutch, but a Kelly Pochette is about the same price. I also think the pieces are overpriced, turquoise is a dream but they are no longer in production and I think I will rather spend the money on something else. I'm simply too late to buy the piece for a reasonable price. But definitely something from VCA, perhaps this spring when I go to Paris.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> A bit off topic but I watched the supply mission to the international space station at 15.39 today... and the first stage made a landing after about eight minutes




Welcome to space age [emoji3] amazing how things have proceeded since 1961 and Juri Gagarin!


----------



## Mediana

Thanks for the tips Serva! I might take a trip to Helsinki this summer.

I'm taking another trip to Tiffanys today. I've been looking at the Victoria earrings and I want to try them on again. 



kashmira said:


> Mediana, I am also less interested in buying things at the moment but I think that it depends on that I have realized that what is really important to me is how I live and we are currently investing quite a lot in our house and this makes me happier than all shopping in the world!



Did you move to you parents former house? Love to see what renovations you've done? We are planing on buying a country house but want it close enough to the city. Unfortunately there are fewer and fewer out there. Everything is ordinary houses with renovated kitchens and bathrooms. I don't really mind the renovated bathrooms but I also, really don't like to have a supermodern kitchen with white plain cabinets. I want to have a house with plenty of charm. We been looking for over a year and a half now but its hard. Specially when you loose a bidding.


----------



## kashmira

Mediana said:


> Thanks for the tips Serva! I might take a trip to Helsinki this summer.
> 
> I'm taking another trip to Tiffanys today. I've been looking at the Victoria earrings and I want to try them on again.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you move to you parents former house? Love to see what renovations you've done? We are planing on buying a country house but want it close enough to the city. Unfortunately there are fewer and fewer out there. Everything is ordinary houses with renovated kitchens and bathrooms. I don't really mind the renovated bathrooms but I also, really don't like to have a supermodern kitchen with white plain cabinets. I want to have a house with plenty of charm. We been looking for over a year and a half now but its hard. Specially when you loose a bidding.


Yes we did but we have lived there for some years. We renovated the bathrooms and the walls/inner roofs when moving in, a few years later the kitchen, then we had the house repainted and now we did the last renovation upstairs and I got a walk in closet!


----------



## Serva1

A very busy Monday, finally home. Picked up from the drycleaner a Hermès cashmere silk scarf that I inherited from a nice lady, who taught me to prepare a really good espresso. It has hardly been used, but after drycleaning it feels mine. The colours are not something I'm used to but they work, at least during Easter [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's nice colors!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  It's nice colors!



Evening Ellie [emoji3] Thank you, the pic describes the colours very accurately. Usually I don't dress in these colours but it's a nice change and I remember the lady [emoji173]


----------



## Nahreen

I like the colours Serva on your scarf. Hope you will have a nice week with your niece.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I like the colours Serva on your scarf. Hope you will have a nice week with your niece.



Thank you dear Nahreen [emoji3] I thought of you when I got it, because of the yellow and pinkish tones...

I think it will be a very different week, DBF is looking forward to taking care of my niece on Wed when I'm very busy at work. I think he secretly likes to "play daddy" for a few days. My niece is so energetic and full of joy that we will probably both be completely exhausted after this week [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I confess, I'm a Carmen hoarder. Currently using the black one, because of my slgs and bag. How many keyrings does a person need?[emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3611515
> 
> I confess, I'm a Carmen hoarder. Currently using the black one, because of my slgs and bag. How many keyrings does a person need?[emoji3]



I have four of them and thought I were crazy[emoji1][emoji6] Nice collection![emoji106]

Good morning everyone![emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3611515
> 
> I confess, I'm a Carmen hoarder. Currently using the black one, because of my slgs and bag. How many keyrings does a person need?[emoji3]


Good, now I can buy more and still not be the crasiest. :-P I have three so far.


ThingumyPoppy said:


> I have four of them and thought I were crazy[emoji1][emoji6] Nice collection![emoji106]
> 
> Good morning everyone![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
I have seen online a beautiful navy blue (would be number 10) and then I'm hopefully done, but if I see one in black box or Rouge H...or if there ever is a Carmen in barenia I'm not going to say no...and then there are duo Carmens...I guess I just have to stay firm


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]
Just a quick visit, my little niece is here and I have my hands full. She is adorable, love her very much but gosh, don't understand how working mothers master a family. I have my hands full, either cooking or cleaning or attending to her or DBF, who will take her to the zoo tomorrow and have lunch with dear niece in town while I'm working. 


My niece made me a surprice drawing and before showing it she said " it's something you like " After 3 guesses I hit the jackpot, a handbag!!!Yes, she says, and it's H ( she has been to Hermès in Paris [emoji3])

The designs are : gold and rose ( her favorite colour is naturally pink)



She also designed me another H bag " rainbow rock". Perhaps I should try to SO it in Paris?[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

My niece is 7 years old, just began school and doesn't write English perfectly but speaks a lot and has a good pronunciation


----------



## kashmira

Evening 

Your little niece is lovely Serva. It is so sweet of her to give you a drawing with H handbags.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Nice drawings Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] yes I think so too, she has never drawn handbags before and I love the fact that her first bags are " Hermès ". This girl will have a nice collection of H bags and shawls one day [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
After yesterday's snowstorm the sun is shining [emoji295]️[emoji300]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3]
> After yesterday's snowstorm the sun is shining [emoji295]️[emoji300]



Yes[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji295]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Zoo day with little niece today [emoji295]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds great with the Zoo


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning! Short day at work today and some private errands to do in the afternoon[emoji4] Also need to take a little care of the house as I'm working at home with my coworker both Saturday and Sunday. Hope to be able to do some yoga before we start tomorrow though[emoji1] Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, it's finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Also happy it is Friday. Next Friday I'll go to STH and pick up some special things at Hermes in NK. DH will spend the weekend with me from Friday afternoon and we will have dinner at Grand Hotel and visit their spa on the Saturday. It is his 45th birthday on the 7th of March so it will be a celebratory weekend.


----------



## Serva1

Both tigers and lions were very active today. The big cats look so exotic against the snow. 



My little niece fell in love with the tiger cub and couldn't stop talking about it.

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji3] Niece is going home on Sunday evening so I will probably sleep late on Monday...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Rawr  it's a big cat!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] yes, the tiger is huge ( largest cat on earth) and even my niece felt it when the cat passed close to her...


----------



## msGrn

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3615478
> 
> Both tigers and lions were very active today. The big cats look so exotic against the snow.
> 
> View attachment 3615480
> 
> My little niece fell in love with the tiger cub and couldn't stop talking about it.
> 
> Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji3] Niece is going home on Sunday evening so I will probably sleep late on Monday...




Hi Serva! I have still yet to visit the zoo with my 3 year old. How long did you spend at the zoo? Maybe once the temperature warms up more I'll take him.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Tigers are impressive animals. I have been fortunate to see them in their natural habitat the Indian jungle.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Tigers are impressive animals. I have been fortunate to see them in their natural habitat the Indian jungle.



Glad you had this rare opportunity Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Also happy it is Friday. Next Friday I'll go to STH and pick up some special things at Hermes in NK. DH will spend the weekend with me from Friday afternoon and we will have dinner at Grand Hotel and visit their spa on the Saturday. It is his 45th birthday on the 7th of March so it will be a celebratory weekend.



Hi, are you going to try the new restaurants Rutabaga? I had reservation for yesterday. Thought I surprise my sister since she's a vegetarian and her birthday is on Tuesday. Unfortunately I had to cancel since she took of to Sälen instead  I'm so curious about it though.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Hi, are you going to try the new restaurants Rutabaga? I had reservation for yesterday. Thought I surprise my sister since she's a vegetarian and her birthday is on Tuesday. Unfortunately I had to cancel since she took of to Sälen instead  I'm so curious about it though.


No we will visit Verandan. It will be our first visit to that restaurant. We have now tried quite a few different restaurants in STH. Last time we went to Wedholms and Miss Voon. We are staying at Lydmar this time so we choose a restaurant that was close.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> No we will visit Verandan. It will be our first visit to that restaurant. We have now tried quite a few different restaurants in STH. Last time we went to Wedholms and Miss Voon. We are staying at Lydmar this time so we choose a restaurant that was close.



Ah, well I'm sure its as lovely. If you want to try something new next time I can really recommend Adam & Albin. Its become a favourite.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Ah, well I'm sure its as lovely. If you want to try something new next time I can really recommend Adam & Albin. Its become a favourite.


Thank you for the tip Med. I will check out their website.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning[emoji4]


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning ladies!
Now I am in Åre.

Dinner yesterday :
Duck...


----------



## Blueberry12

S & S still enjoying life...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Wow, they are big boys now!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Hope everyone has had a relaxing weekend. Little niece is going home today and I get my life back [emoji3] It's been fun but I understand now how children can dominate ones life, because you have to plan meals, snacks and activities. I love her very much and we have read a lot about evolution and all kind of animals. I like educative things and it's amazing how good her spoken English is. She is also great at math.


----------



## Blueberry12

I like Hotel Breakfasts.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3616850
> View attachment 3616851
> View attachment 3616852
> View attachment 3616853
> View attachment 3616854
> View attachment 3616855
> View attachment 3616856
> View attachment 3616857
> 
> 
> I like Hotel Breakfasts.



Everything looks lovely. I will get some hotel breakfast on Saturday and Sunday. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! It's been a very busy week for me but I got the best news ever! My little Honey got a little "bump" some weeks ago (at least that is when I discovered it) and it was removed and it turned out to be nothing dangerous! I am so happy. I thought it was cancer so I couldn't be happier. Yesterdaythis little gold nugget moved in with us (we picked him up in Linköping where he has been living a few weeks). I cannot believe that he is finally home! Misse was pretty calm but the other cats were not very impressed... Let's hope they get more used to each other today (Ocean has been awake almost all night, so have I, so he is now sleeping under our bed).


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww, hope it works out


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! It's been a very busy week for me but I got the best news ever! My little Honey got a little "bump" some weeks ago (at least that is when I discovered it) and it was removed and it turned out to be nothing dangerous! I am so happy. I thought it was cancer so I couldn't be happier. Yesterdaythis little gold nugget moved in with us (we picked him up in Linköping where he has been living a few weeks). I cannot believe that he is finally home! Misse was pretty calm but the other cats were not very impressed... Let's hope they get more used to each other today (Ocean has been awake almost all night, so have I, so he is now sleeping under our bed).
> View attachment 3616902



So glad darling Honey is well and that you ( finally) have Ocean at home!!!Exciting to see how he will adjust to the new home, the catfamily and Sweden's beautiful summer. So many new scents around, the change of surroundings must be a big thing for a cat. Hope everything goes well in the future for this little cutie [emoji173][emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! It's been a very busy week for me but I got the best news ever! My little Honey got a little "bump" some weeks ago (at least that is when I discovered it) and it was removed and it turned out to be nothing dangerous! I am so happy. I thought it was cancer so I couldn't be happier. Yesterdaythis little gold nugget moved in with us (we picked him up in Linköping where he has been living a few weeks). I cannot believe that he is finally home! Misse was pretty calm but the other cats were not very impressed... Let's hope they get more used to each other today (Ocean has been awake almost all night, so have I, so he is now sleeping under our bed).
> View attachment 3616902





Great to hear Honey is well!


----------



## Blueberry12

At the Spa...


----------



## Serva1

I'm soooooooo green with envy BB, spa in the midst of winter, good food and hopefully good company too [emoji3]

I just returned home from a birthday brunch. I celebrated a good friend at Kämp, our local "Hotel Grand".







and to my surprise I got a birthday gift too, a beautiful cardcase in mat croc, with the most perfect skin and in my favourite colour, indigo. I've always loved Ellie's gorgeous red LV croc wallet and now I'm happy to join the exotic club too [emoji3]




I celebrate in summer but this lovely person will not be able to participate in the celebrations so that is why I got the present in advance. Speechless...and yes, it's Hermès[emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

I think I need a little handbag now...cannot get enough of this beauty and I love the scales, so perfect. Thank you for letting me share my joy [emoji170]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3617138
> 
> 
> I think I need a little handbag now...cannot get enough of this beauty and I love the scales, so perfect. Thank you for letting me share my joy [emoji170]




Very lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

Reindeer for dinner...


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Hoping the cabin crew will not go on strike on Friday, as I plan to visit STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I hope it works out with the crew.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I hope it works out with the crew.



Morning Ellie, yes I hope so too...I kind of understand the right to go on stike, at least it was postponed by the Ministery during the children's skiing holiday week, imagine how many kids would have been so sad if their holiday plans would have been cancelled, but still, looking forward to a mini break and now it might not happen..


----------



## kashmira

Blueberry12 said:


> Great to hear Honey is well!


Thanks! As she is soon 12 years old we were fearing the worst but hoping for the best. I am SO happy that my little princess is fine.

It looks as you have an amazing time in Åre! Seeing all these photos makes me want to go there


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3617138
> 
> 
> I think I need a little handbag now...cannot get enough of this beauty and I love the scales, so perfect. Thank you for letting me share my joy [emoji170]


Such a beauty - congrats!


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Such a beauty - congrats!



Thank you dear [emoji173]


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Thanks! As she is soon 12 years old we were fearing the worst but hoping for the best. I am SO happy that my little princess is fine.
> 
> It looks as you have an amazing time in Åre! Seeing all these photos makes me want to go there




Yes , it's lovely here. 


I've just seen a very cute 14 years old cat in the hotel lobby.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone, I hope you all have a great day!

This cat


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone, I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> This cat
> View attachment 3619168



Beautiful Ocean [emoji173] That face...


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] hope you had a good working day! 

I so long for spring and sunny weather. DBF is going to the countryhouse for a couple of days but I'm stuck in town do to work. Looking forward to my trip to STH on Friday.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone. Lovely cat Kasmira. Serva, what are you doing in Stockholm?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Working very late today too, but it"s fine.

Mediana, I'm going to Hermès with Nahreen, who has some major shopping to do and browse some other stores, buy my tea and have a relaxing day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. One more workday to go this week.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Mediana, I'm going to Hermès with Nahreen, who has some major shopping to do and browse some other stores, buy my tea and have a relaxing day.



Oh, how fun! Hope you find some lovely things.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good night everyone[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] STH tomorrow!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

@Serva1 How's the cabin crew for tomorrow?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3] STH tomorrow!!!



Welcome! I hope you will have a great Friday here[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> @Serva1 How's the cabin crew for tomorrow?



They came to an agreement so very happy I get to have a mini break in Sweden tomorrow [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening.



Evening Nahreen, see you tomorrow [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Welcome! I hope you will have a great Friday here[emoji4]



Thank you TgP [emoji3] always fun in STH and having a break from work is refreshing.


----------



## kashmira

Evening 

Today after work I was invited to a gym for a personal tour. It was a lovely place but definitiely more of a spa than a gym. I need to decide within a month if I shall become a member or not (they will accept a total of 50 members as of now).

Nahreen and Serva; I hope you will have a great day in Stockholm tomorrow!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. 

Soon time to go to the train station.

Looking forward to seeing you in a few hours Serva. 

Thank you Kashmira, I look forward to it very much. DH is going to but he will work at the office in STH when Serva and I meet during the day. 

In the evening we will have dinner at Verandan and tomorrow visit a spa.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a great time in STH


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen, have a great time in STH



Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] on my way to the airport


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP [emoji3] are you going to work during weekend or relax? I'm working both Sat&Sun but this is my day off...


----------



## Serva1

My bag today


----------



## Serva1

Accessory of the day [emoji1] Second time I wear it.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning TgP [emoji3] are you going to work during weekend or relax? I'm working both Sat&Sun but this is my day off...



Gorgeous match of bag and bracelet Serva! This is the specs I want for a future Kelly, cool and beautiful. 

It's going to be a relaxing weekend I hope! Having dinner with mother in law and taking the dog for a walk in the woods[emoji4][emoji268][emoji269][emoji263] Enjoy your day off, both of you!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3621676
> 
> Accessory of the day [emoji1] Second time I wear it.



It looks lovely. Thanks for bringing it so I get to see it in real life.


----------



## Nahreen

Just arrived in STH. I was lucky and could check into my hotel directly. It is always nice to get ones room so one can organise things in ones purse. I always travel with my handbags in my rucksack. I don't want anyone accidentally spilling coffee on my bag or kick it whilst sitting on the train. 

There was such a nice dog at the reception, one of those pugs. Her name was Doris.  The weather in STH is somewhere between rain and snow.


----------



## Nahreen

Todays outfit.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous match of bag and bracelet Serva! This is the specs I want for a future Kelly, cool and beautiful.
> 
> It's going to be a relaxing weekend I hope! Having dinner with mother in law and taking the dog for a walk in the woods[emoji4][emoji268][emoji269][emoji263] Enjoy your day off, both of you!



Thank you, it's my oldest H bag but a classic. Dogwalk in the forest sounds lovely [emoji3] Have a great weekend!



Nahreen said:


> It looks lovely. Thanks for bringing it so I get to see it in real life.



Thank you Nahreen for a lovely shopping day in STH. You really hit the jackpot and will probably share some pics here [emoji3] I'm very happy with my tea and the Rag&Bone skinny leg capri jeans I found at NK. Had to get 2 pairs [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Our bags [emoji173]



Breakfast or "fika" ( lovely word we don't use in my country) at Wienercaféet.



[emoji92]Champagne [emoji92]at Lydmar, after shopping at Hermès&NK



followed by lunch



Lydmar never fails [emoji106]


----------



## Serva1

I will probably return to this lovely city in autumn and hope we can have a CS meetup next time [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  It sounds like you had a great day in STH


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all  It sounds like you had a great day in STH



Evening Ellie [emoji3] yes it was a fun day, weather was dull and a bit rainy but I had my nice H umbrella and we were indoors most of the time anyway. I love daytrips to STH [emoji173]


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Serva for a lovely day.


----------



## Blueberry12

Last Dinner in Åre.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Having hotel breakfast with DH.


----------



## Serva1

After seeing Nahreen yesterday in action shopping at Hermès I'm starting to crave for a trip to Paris [emoji173] Hoping to see my bag soon at the airport again...


----------



## Mediana

Looks lovely Blueberry. What restaurant is it?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Good evening ladies!
At home at least after a long trip from Åre.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Looks lovely Blueberry. What restaurant is it?



Buustamons Fjällgård.
Very nice place.


http://www.buustamonsfjallgard.se/restaurang/


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Leaving STH today. Not sure if I will manage to take photos of my goodies today when I get home but will certainly do so next weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm looking forward to pics next weekend


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen, I'm looking forward to pics next weekend



Me too![emoji6] Good morning everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie& Nahreen [emoji3] worked 7hrs today but it was worth spending a day with Nahreen in STH. Ordered a shawl online since I didn't find anything at Hermès.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and TgP [emoji3] such a lovely sunny day today [emoji41]


----------



## kashmira

Hello! I hope you all have a nice day!

In Göteborg it has been snowing and the winter is back


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good afternoon!


----------



## Blueberry12

Today' s sale find...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats on this find! 
Edit: Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji944] A lot of snow here today, but not the storm as yesterday[emoji946][emoji5]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP  I had to hold on to my hat with both hands yesterday  (it's one of the LP hats below)


https://www.loropiana.com/en/hotspot/hotspot0052


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Morning TgP  I had to hold on to my hat with both hands yesterday  (it's one of the LP hats below)
> View attachment 3626678
> 
> https://www.loropiana.com/en/hotspot/hotspot0052



Haha, yes, it was quite a storm! My head almost fell of[emoji1] Lovely hats!


----------



## Nahreen

I love hats too Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## kashmira

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Hoping to find a black felt hat at H this year. The round hatboxes are also so cute!

The H shawl I ordered online came yesterday, goes well with 2 of my bags but feels very brown and I might end up returning it after this weekend. I don't like to return things but at the same time I'm not buying anything unless it feels perfect.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

If you have time post some pics. It might perhaps be a nice autumn shawl?


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. I have nearly managed to take pics of everything I bought in STH. So can hopefully post all tomorrow. Will see if I can add everything into a H post I started before New Year and edit the title of the thread (including writing new pics post x). If I succeed I'll post a link here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! [emoji323]Finally Friday![emoji323] [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] yes, finally Friday but for me work both on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Serva1

Treat of the day: lime bergamot pie


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3629036
> 
> Treat of the day: lime bergamot pie



Serva it looks lovely. 

I could not change the name of my old thread so I had to start a new one. To change the old one I needed to contact mistikat the mod and it felt like a hassle so I started a new one.

I wanted to ask you which colours you have for Carmen. I know you have many but not sure which colours.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen - Congrats on your gorgeous new items!  Great pics and thread! It was worth the wait to see them!


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Nahreen - Congrats on your gorgeous new items!  Great pics and thread! It was worth the wait to see them!



Thank you so much Ellie. Yes it was a special month in January when my long awaited ring arrived and the fall about the bag and last the tea pot. My and DHs suitcases were full with boxes[emoji23]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Serva it looks lovely.
> 
> I could not change the name of my old thread so I had to start a new one. To change the old one I needed to contact mistikat the mod and it felt like a hassle so I started a new one.
> 
> I wanted to ask you which colours you have for Carmen. I know you have many but not sure which colours.



My collection of Carmens [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] I have a black, 2 bleu aztec [emoji170], a lagoon [emoji172], 2 different shades of pink ( probably one is rose shocking like the one you have), 3 tricolor Carmens that look like rose sakura/orange/pink (we are twins with this one),  lagoon/bleu izmir/bleu de malte and dark yellow/orange/crevette. Total of 9 Carmens [emoji3] I'm guessing the colours of the tricolor Carmens, have the exact specs somewhere.

Looking forward reading your new tread [emoji173]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. My tfp app is acting weird. My participated section is bringing up really old threads but not more recent ones like this thread. Really annoying.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Is the app working better now?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes it is working normal now.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] having tea and relaxing. I worked for 10 hrs today but my Hermès shoppinglist, short but expensive, keeps me going...


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!

Some pix from today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all

What a feast BlueB. Everything looks delicious.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen [emoji3]

BB your food pics always make me hungry and I haven't had my latte yet!! Pls give me that capuccino [emoji33]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  Mmm food pics, I'm going to have a coffee and a vanilla "munk" now


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, I just had my latte and now craiving for a croissant...

Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday[emoji173]


----------



## Nahreen

I am getting hungry. Having some tea. I realised I think I need to get a matching creamer since I am usually sitting drinking tea on our upstairs floor. That's why I got the teapot so I did not have to run up and down the stairs several times to refill my tea cup. I need to check it out in Paris to see if I like it.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone I had a lovely day yesterday with lunch with a friend at my favourite Asian restaurang Toso, then some shopping and later dinner with some friends. On the agenda today is... work! I hope I can be efficient so that I do not have to work all day. I wish you all a lovely day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a good working week. I have 2 boardmeetings today and will finish late but have time to rendevouz with dear Mom and have lunch together. Family is always more important than work.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good afternoon everyone! Had a good day at work, always nice with understanding and "konsensus" as we say in Sweden[emoji1] Hope you had a great lunch Serva!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## snow0160




----------



## Blueberry12

snow0160 said:


> View attachment 3632432



So cute!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Serva1

Our furry friends [emoji7] here at CS always put a smile on my face!


----------



## Serva1

Had clubsandwich for lunch


with excellent darjeeling


followed by espresso


while dear Mom enjoyed her chicken salad


and her favourite crème brulée for dessert [emoji3]




There were many delicious desserts to choose from [emoji173]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Evening all Preparing for a trip to France tomorrow. The taxi will pick  me up at 4.30 am. I wish I had booked a later flight... (it is a business trip so no time for shopping)


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP and Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Enjoying warm croissants and having a moment of bliss before my morning starts...

Have a good business trip kashmira! Hoping Ocean is doing well and has found some furry friends in your family [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning, great weather today here [emoji295]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning, nice weather here too[emoji4][emoji5][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] having a break, going to work until 8.30 pm or perhaps 9. My working hours will be significantly reduced next week this time, so I finally "get my life back".


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] it's raining here today ☂️ Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  It's a bit rainy here too.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rain in the morning but now sun![emoji4] I think I'm going to take a lunch walk. Wish everyone a nice weekend[emoji250][emoji240][emoji252][emoji268][emoji295]️[emoji483][emoji513][emoji486](that's my weekend[emoji6])!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes! - It's Finally Friday


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pictures from the vernissage.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Oh, Millesgården! I grew up almost next door to it, love to visit soon again[emoji5] There's a wonderful atmosphere there I think with the garden and in the hallway! Seems like you had a great time there[emoji6]


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Oh, Millesgården! I grew up almost next door to it, love to visit soon again[emoji5] There's a wonderful atmosphere there I think with the garden and in the hallway! Seems like you had a great time there[emoji6]




Yes , it's very lovely.


----------



## Nahreen

They had an exhibition in our museum a few years ago with the princess collection. It was so nice to view and they had a guide talking about the exhibition. My work celebrated a Jubilee and it was for free to visit. I was so impressed with Balmain.


----------



## Serva1

Millesgården [emoji173] hope to visit some day. The rouge h Kelly ( 32?) is breathtaking and such a wardrobe of a Lady [emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

[emoji295]️Good morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] busy day today but then I get back to normal work routines. It's been very hectic a couple of weeks but always rewarding when I finish a project.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3] busy day today but then I get back to normal work routines. It's been very hectic a couple of weeks but always rewarding when I finish a project.



[emoji106] Same here.. On my way to the police station for a "meeting" then back to office..[emoji1] Hope everything will work out ok.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Having a lunch rendevouz with a friend I haven't seen for a long while.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon Serva!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Evening! It has been a busy week with no time to write here. I hope everyone is  fine!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning! Friday![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Good morning! Friday![emoji4]



Morning TgP [emoji3] couldn't agree more, finally Friday!!! Going to the beautician and working a couple of hours. Looking forward picking up a surprise present from the post office and shopping good food for the weekend. 



kashmira said:


> Evening! It has been a busy week with no time to write here. I hope everyone is  fine!



Hope you had a good week kashmira [emoji3] My hectic work scedule just ended this week and I can finally relax. Had time to go to my hairdresser yesterday


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] 
My Carmen collection is now complete, got nr 10 from a dear friend as a bd present. It's a spectacular Rouge H ( burgundy red) colour, goes perfectly with black! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

@Serva1 Congrats on the Bday and the Carmen!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji3]
> My Carmen collection is now complete, got nr 10 from a dear friend as a bd present. It's a spectacular Rouge H ( burgundy red) colour, goes perfectly with black! I'm so happy!!!
> View attachment 3644395



Congratulations![emoji253]

Wishing you all a "trevlig helg"![emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Had a busy week that ended with a union meeting since we are in a re organisation at work and I am "arbetsmiljö ombud".

The Carmen looks good on your bag Serva. Happy birthday in advance. 

I recieved a parcel from H yesterday. A lime yellow Carmen. It is a present from DH. I still lack matching twillies but will see if they have some in Paris otherwise I will wait until autumn. It is for my new bag so I can change the look.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Thank you everyone for the bday wishes [emoji3] The first pic showed the Carmen in daylight, this second pic shows how well it goes with black, since I mostly use my black bags in autumn/winter.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all. Had a busy week that ended with a union meeting since we are in a re organisation at work and I am "arbetsmiljö ombud".
> 
> The Carmen looks good on your bag Serva. Happy birthday in advance.
> 
> I recieved a parcel from H yesterday. A lime yellow Carmen. It is a present from DH. I still lack matching twillies but will see if they have some in Paris otherwise I will wait until autumn. It is for my new bag so I can change the look.



Your lime Carmen must look stunning on your new indigo B! Congrats Nahreen, hope you find matching twillies in Paris [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3]
> 
> Thank you everyone for the bday wishes [emoji3] The first pic showed the Carmen in daylight, this second pic shows how well it goes with black, since I mostly use my black bags in autumn/winter.
> View attachment 3645379



Morning. Your Carmen is a chamelion. It can look both red and brown depending on the light. I saw a mini bearn at NK and it was "vinröd" but it was in epsom leather.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Your lime Carmen must look stunning on your new indigo B! Congrats Nahreen, hope you find matching twillies in Paris [emoji3]



I will try to take a picture this weekend. I think it was destiny I should have the yellow one. Last Saturday evening my DH said that my bag should look nice with a yellow Carmen. I had not seen any yellow one since January on H online and there were none that morning. By chance I checked again the website and there was one. 

I do hope I find some nice twillies. The Phoenix ones from last spring in white, blue and yellow would have been perfect but when I saw it online a month ago, there was only one left and I will need two. Since it is an old model it is not likely there are any left by now.


----------



## Serva1

Buying online can be tricky...

Carrying my rainy day Alexander Wang Rocco today


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Buying online can be tricky...
> 
> Carrying my rainy day Alexander Wang Rocco today
> View attachment 3645522



Love your thin down jacket too![emoji5] Do you mind sharing the designer/brand? I've been looking for a nice one awhile...[emoji849]


----------



## danny123

hello  
sorry if this post seems out of place, I'm a but of a lurker, but I was wondering something about Hermes at NK in Stockholm and obviosuly not a lot of Swedes here on the forum so figured I would ask here
a few weeks ago they had an offer for certain items where every 1000 SEK you spend you get 500 SEK off. Do they do this often? I was very surprised when I saw it, but I'm new to Hermes so


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

danny123 said:


> hello
> sorry if this post seems out of place, I'm a but of a lurker, but I was wondering something about Hermes at NK in Stockholm and obviosuly not a lot of Swedes here on the forum so figured I would ask here
> a few weeks ago they had an offer for certain items where every 1000 SEK you spend you get 500 SEK off. Do they do this often? I was very surprised when I saw it, but I'm new to Hermes so



Hm, never heard of it as an H-offer - interesting - but NK sometimes have +50% points or +100% points in all departments for members, and that kind of offers. Sorry, not much help[emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

danny123 said:


> hello
> sorry if this post seems out of place, I'm a but of a lurker, but I was wondering something about Hermes at NK in Stockholm and obviosuly not a lot of Swedes here on the forum so figured I would ask here
> a few weeks ago they had an offer for certain items where every 1000 SEK you spend you get 500 SEK off. Do they do this often? I was very surprised when I saw it, but I'm new to Hermes so



Hi danny, 

Was this for the whole department store or H in particular? I can't remember this particular offer so I am not sure how often this is done. They have different offers regularly for double or triple points for NK card owners.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Visited Svensk Tenn's tea saloon today with my business partner, a nice excuse to take B out for a sunny walk too[emoji5][emoji6]

Beautiful flowers at the table!


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Hm, never heard of it as an H-offer - interesting - but NK sometimes have +50% points or +100% points in all departments for members, and that kind of offers. Sorry, not much help[emoji4]



Funny, I just answered the same. I somehow always manage to visit STH the week before or after those members point offers [emoji24]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Funny, I just answered the same. I somehow always manage to visit STH the week before or after those members point offers [emoji24]



Great minds...[emoji6]


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Visited Svensk Tenn's tea saloon today with my business partner, a nice excuse to take B out for a sunny walk too[emoji5][emoji6]
> 
> Beautiful flowers at the table!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645775



How lovely. Is that a zebra printed puff? I love zebra prints and am so happy about my zebra "fäll".


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Great minds...[emoji6]



LOL, i just saw that NK bag, so qurious on what you bought.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> How lovely. Is that a zebra printed puff? I love zebra prints and am so happy about my zebra "fäll".



Yes, I didn't noticed it then, but it's zebra print![emoji1]


----------



## danny123

Nahreen said:


> Hi danny,
> 
> Was this for the whole department store or H in particular? I can't remember this particular offer so I am not sure how often this is done. They have different offers regularly for double or triple points for NK card owners.





ThingumyPoppy said:


> Hm, never heard of it as an H-offer - interesting - but NK sometimes have +50% points or +100% points in all departments for members, and that kind of offers. Sorry, not much help[emoji4]



Wow, thanks for the fast replies!

This was for the H store in particular. They had a shopping event in the whole department store, and in Hermes they had 500 SEK off for every 1000 SEK you spend, so basically 50% off. As you can imagine, I was very excited when I saw it. It was only on stuff from last season (shoes, hats, gloves and some beach bags) but still very exciting, and there were definitely some nice things. From the forum I thought Hermes never had public sales like this, so I was very surprised. 

But if you guys have not heard of it before maybe it was a one off thing. Hopefully they will do it more times


----------



## danny123

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Visited Svensk Tenn's tea saloon today with my business partner, a nice excuse to take B out for a sunny walk too[emoji5][emoji6]
> 
> Beautiful flowers at the table!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645775


Lovely Birkin


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> LOL, i just saw that NK bag, so qurious on what you bought.



Haha, nothing exciting, really. Just soap and body lotion[emoji5] Bought some glass eggs for the Easter at ST though[emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

danny123 said:


> Lovely Birkin



Thank you very much[emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Haha, nothing exciting, really. Just soap and body lotion[emoji5] Bought some glass eggs for the Easter at ST though[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645780



How lovely. I can't believe it is soon Easter. I have not yet made any preparations. My sis in law and her family are visiting from STH. 

I have booked a hotel weekend in STH with DH in November but will most likely also visit on my own before that. Will probably try the new hotel At six when I visit on my own since I have so much hotel award points. It will most likely be in the summer or september.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Love your thin down jacket too![emoji5] Do you mind sharing the designer/brand? I've been looking for a nice one awhile...[emoji849]



It's Moncler [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> It's Moncler [emoji3]



Ok! Thanks! I'll check it out[emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Ok! Thanks! I'll check it out[emoji6][emoji106]



They have nice lightweight down jackets, mine is from a collection a few seasons ago.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Carrying today my emerald python Céline Trapeze. Love the scales and the quality of the black leather. Makes it a bit rock'n'roll. The back zipper pocket is handy and the bag is perfect for train trips. On my way to dear Mom. I seldom take the train but DBF is still at the countryhouse and we only have one car.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, it's an amazing color on the Trapeze (and the python!)


----------



## Kmora

danny123 said:


> Wow, thanks for the fast replies!
> 
> This was for the H store in particular. They had a shopping event in the whole department store, and in Hermes they had 500 SEK off for every 1000 SEK you spend, so basically 50% off. As you can imagine, I was very excited when I saw it. It was only on stuff from last season (shoes, hats, gloves and some beach bags) but still very exciting, and there were definitely some nice things. From the forum I thought Hermes never had public sales like this, so I was very surprised.
> 
> But if you guys have not heard of it before maybe it was a one off thing. Hopefully they will do it more times



This must had been a special offer during the "spring evening" 8th March? This is very uncommon, I think they have one evening every year with special offers like this and they have different offers each year.

As far as I know it was the first time they did such a thing last year and they then called it "girls evening" but they changed the name this year and called it "spring evening". Probably was successful so they might have more similar evenings in the future - at least I hope so


----------



## danny123

Kmora said:


> This must had been a special offer during the "spring evening" 8th March? This is very uncommon, I think they have one evening every year with special offers like this and they have different offers each year.
> 
> As far as I know it was the first time they did such a thing last year and they then called it "girls evening" but they changed the name this year and called it "spring evening". Probably was successful so they might have more similar evenings in the future - at least I hope so


Yes, it was during the "Spring evening" (Vårkväll). Thanks for the info. I'm glad to know I haven't missed too many of these then 
Definitely hoping for more!!


----------



## Kmora

danny123 said:


> Yes, it was during the "Spring evening" (Vårkväll). Thanks for the info. I'm glad to know I haven't missed too many of these then
> Definitely hoping for more!!



Haha, no, you haven't missed any so far  don't think they had that offer last year and this year they obvious had. 

And as other mentioned they could have some things on sale during the sales (one in June and one in January). Other than that the stores in NK are not allowed to have sales or too many offers.


----------



## danny123

Kmora said:


> Haha, no, you haven't missed any so far  don't think they had that offer last year and this year they obvious had.
> 
> And as other mentioned they could have some things on sale during the sales (one in June and one in January). Other than that the stores in NK are not allowed to have sales or too many offers.


Glad to hear that 
Hopefully they will have another event this year or next year. Did you manage to find anything?


----------



## Kmora

danny123 said:


> Glad to hear that
> Hopefully they will have another event this year or next year. Did you manage to find anything?



I went last year and found too much 

This year I think it was too much snow for me to go. I have a little baby girl and didn't want to walk in a lot of snow with the stroller more than necessary. 

But next year I will definitely go  

Did you find anything?


----------



## danny123

Kmora said:


> I went last year and found too much
> 
> This year I think it was too much snow for me to go. I have a little baby girl and didn't want to walk in a lot of snow with the stroller more than necessary.
> 
> But next year I will definitely go
> 
> Did you find anything?


Yes, awful weather. Perhaps your "too many" scores from last year makes up for not being able to go this year 

Unfortunately I didn't know about the sale.  I was quite late and the stock was depleted, and the men's selection isn't large to begin with. Still, I was I was able to find a pair of gloves and a pair of shoes that I'm really happy with


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]

Interesting to hear about the "spring evening" sale at NK. Congrats on finding gloves&shoes danny [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good Monday morning![emoji4][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP and Ellie [emoji3] Hope you have a good working week! Very springlike weather here today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## danny123

Serva1 said:


> Morning TgP and Ellie [emoji3] Hope you have a good working week! Very springlike weather here today.




Same here. It's incredibly hot here in Stockholm today. 17 degrees!!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] finally time to start ironing the mountain of clothes and bedlinen that have been waiting a month for me to process them. My workload has eased considerably and I really look forward making my home nice before moving to the countryhouse for summer. My ambition is to get rid of clothes I don't use and " stuff". Perhaps rehoming a couple of handbags too...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie [emoji3] finally time to start ironing the mountain of clothes and bedlinen that have been waiting a month for me to process them. My workload has eased considerably and I really look forward making my home nice before moving to the countryhouse for summer. My ambition is to get rid of clothes I don't use and " stuff". Perhaps rehoming a couple of handbags too...



Always nice to "clean the closet" when a new season starts![emoji4]

Good morning everyone[emoji295]️[emoji253]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3] 

When the sunshine in spring lights up the rooms I always get an urge to clean and get rid of things. Perhaps " spring cleaning " is something natural after a long dark winter...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3]
> 
> When the sunshine in spring lights up the rooms I always get an urge to clean and get rid of things. Perhaps " spring cleaning " is something natural after a long dark winter...



Probably.. [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. On the bus home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's nice weather today too


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] thinking about a trip to Paris. Happens every time in spring!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP&Ellie [emoji3]
Spring weather [emoji41] looking forward having lunch with a friend today.


----------



## Serva1

Carrying a small picotin today, waiting for my friend at the café where we will have lunch. Such a chilly but beautiful spring day today [emoji41]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I have so far had an exhausting week. It mainly has to do with the re organisation and every one is on edge since it is being presented this week for "Mbl" negotiations. It did not help either that it is time for salary revision.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it sounds like a lot going on


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]

Tough times at work Nahreen, hope it goes well in the end. I have a less hectic time right now, mostly boardmeetings and soon many Annual General meetings.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] going to walk to the office today and wear sunnies. The lovely spring weather seems to continue [emoji41]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3] going to walk to the office today and wear sunnies. The lovely spring weather seems to continue [emoji41]



Morning everyone! Sounds very nice! 

Winter is back here [emoji944] but we had a few nice and sunny days..[emoji4] I met a "vildsvin" [emoji203] on my early morning walk in the sun last weekend[emoji5][emoji5] Very exciting!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  - Wow "met a vildsvin"!?!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all  - Wow "met a vildsvin"!?!



I think he was asleep as he jumped up an run when he heard us. (Probably a male as they live alone most of the time and females live in groups.) 

I like them a lot (I'm a nature lover[emoji851][emoji268]) and we have a lot of vildsvin's sleeping spots in our area, one of the landowners also have feeding machines in the forest to help them as they are good for the forestry holding (they're helping buy eating bugs that destroy the forest). 

Nerd facts[emoji39] But you don't have to worry or be afraid of them if you meet them Ellie, they don't attack humans, they're actually very intelligent and try to keep calm and stay away if they see us. Only exception; don't try to run after or catch their kids, they don't like it and will fight you back if you try to harm their little ones[emoji6]


----------



## Elliespurse

^It actually sounds better than I thought , as a small city dweller we only see occasional road sign for moose, otter etc


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

I had this cute guest today :


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji3]
> My Carmen collection is now complete, got nr 10 from a dear friend as a bd present. It's a spectacular Rouge H ( burgundy red) colour, goes perfectly with black! I'm so happy!!!
> View attachment 3644395




Very lovely! 
I hope you had a fan BD! Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone! Sounds very nice!
> 
> Winter is back here [emoji944] but we had a few nice and sunny days..[emoji4] I met a "vildsvin" [emoji203] on my early morning walk in the sun last weekend[emoji5][emoji5] Very exciting!



OMG, wild boars can be pretty scary but after the danger is over the feeling can be exciting. 

I saw a bear once in Lapland and it was both scary and exciting. We stood and looked at eachother less than 100m apart until he/she slowly turned around and walked away...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Very lovely!
> I hope you had a fan BD! Congrats!



Thank you BB [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> OMG, wild boars can be pretty scary but after the danger is over the feeling can be exciting.
> 
> I saw a bear once in Lapland and it was both scary and exciting. We stood and looked at eachother less than 100m apart until he/she slowly turned around and walked away...



Amazing![emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

My little niece will be spending the weekend in town and we will probably go to the Zoo on Saturday. Needless to say time will pass quickly when she is around [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Amazing![emoji3]



Yes it was a unique experience!!! We used to go hiking regulary but the last 5 yrs have been busy at the countryhouse. I love Scandinavian nature.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you BB [emoji3]



Lol. I mean fab BD.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] Woke up to a white world this morning and I just packed away all the winterboots and coats...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Perhaps it melts during the day?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji4] Winter is back..[emoji944]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Perhaps it melts during the day?



Morning Ellie [emoji3] might happen but no sun today so could take a couple of days. Fortunately DBF is back in town so I can use the car for grocery shopping and work. 



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone![emoji4] Winter is back..[emoji944]



Morning TgP [emoji3], looks like it [emoji300][emoji300][emoji300]


----------



## Nahreen

Happy it is finally Friday. It is pouring down and I soon need to get off the bus and walk home.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes Finally Friday!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Exactly two months until my Paris trip. It is such a long wait but it will be worth it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning Ellie![emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Thingummy.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! I have missed you! It's been some very stressful weeks at work and I have been just exhausted. I hope to finalize a recruitment next week and then perhaps things will slow bit a little.

DH and I have started to talk about going to Paris later on this spring. I do hope we will find the time to do it!


----------



## kashmira

... and a photo of my little Russian boy! He has still not made friends with all of the other cats but he has the sweetest personality and I am so happy for him


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! I have missed you! It's been some very stressful weeks at work and I have been just exhausted. I hope to finalize a recruitment next week and then perhaps things will slow bit a little.
> 
> DH and I have started to talk about going to Paris later on this spring. I do hope we will find the time to do it!



Hope you get some time to relax.

How exciting if you go to Paris. How crazy it would be if we were there at the same time.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Another one here who is having Paris fever, guess I need to book a trip soon...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  - Paris!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening everyone! 

Nice weather today[emoji4] I'm preparing for the new season by purchasing new plants and decoration for our new garden; a fig plant for the smaller hall (until it's safe to put it outside) and a new Buddha[emoji5][emoji5] to keep the small olive trees and citrus trees company.  





Tulips for the "uterum".


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP - Svenskt Tenn is timeless


----------



## Serva1

Evening all [emoji3] 
Lovely "uterum" TgP and I really start to crave shopping plants and going to the countryhouse when I look at your pics! Very zen with the Buddhas [emoji3]

Just booked my trip to Paris. Going after a week from now. The weather will probably be rainy but I don't mind, because Paris is always lovely [emoji173]


----------



## Serva1

Kashmira, Ocean looks adorable and so nice that he has a lovely temper [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening all [emoji3]
> Lovely "uterum" TgP and I really start to crave shopping plants and going to the countryhouse when I look at your pics! Very zen with the Buddhas [emoji3]
> 
> Just booked my trip to Paris. Going after a week from now. The weather will probably be rainy but I don't mind, because Paris is always lovely [emoji173]



Thank you Serva! Yes, I feel the same; it's soon time to plan which garden flowers to set and when[emoji4] Looking forward to that! 

Paris sounds wonderful! Hope all of you will have a nice trip there! 

Morning everyone![emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP&Ellie [emoji3]
Hope everyone has a good working week! Very grey here today, guess spring is postponed a little and I was very hasty to pack away the winter coats...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4]


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! I just  booked the flight tickets to Paris! When will you be there Nahreen and Serva? We will go to Deauville as well but as it looks now I will be in Paris on May 22-23.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. I love seeing the plants starting to come up in the garden. 

I will be in Paris the 31 of May until the 2 nd of June. So I will miss you by a week Kashmira.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. I love seeing the plants starting to come up in the garden.
> 
> I will be in Paris the 31 of May until the 2 nd of June. So I will miss you by a week Kashmira.


What a pity! Have you booked the hotel or do you have any hotel recommendations? We know where to stay in Deauville but may want to try a new hotel in Paris this time.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! I just  booked the flight tickets to Paris! When will you be there Nahreen and Serva? We will go to Deauville as well but as it looks now I will be in Paris on May 22-23.



Congrats, great you are going to both Deauville&Paris. I'm going to Paris next week on Monday [emoji3] I might also go a second time if I feel the urge/can workwise make it.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone, busy working and a tuff meeting tomorrow, but the thought about being in Paris, makes my heart sing [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Good morning everyone!
 I wish you all a lovely day. I have less meetings this week which is great but I think some meetings may be pretty hard. Today I hope to finalize a recruitment. It's great to offer a person a job but not equally great to tell others that they were not the chosen ones.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning kashmira&Ellie [emoji3]

Hope you find the right person to your organisation, kashmira. Making decisions comes with the job and it can be hard at times.


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP [emoji3] hope you have a great day! Is your dog ok? What breed is he/she? 

DBF is at the countryhouse so being in town feels a little alone, but work keeps me busy.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Thanks Serva, everything is ok, the cat too[emoji4], I have been very busy with work though, many things happening at the same time and so on.. Looking forward to the Easter! Fortunately my husband "took a week of" from his company to prepare a special meeting so he's at home with the animals. He's probably climbing the walls as he can't handle spare time at home[emoji57] Hope everything is fine at work, I know that you work hard too!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning TgP [emoji3] hope you have a great day! Is your dog ok? What breed is he/she?
> 
> DBF is at the countryhouse so being in town feels a little alone, but work keeps me busy.



The dog is fine too[emoji5] Thanks for asking[emoji4] She's a large terrier, American Staffordshire. She's 8 years but very childish and crave a lot of kisses and hugs[emoji1] My other dogs were more independent if I remember correctly[emoji848]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thanks Serva, everything is ok, the cat too[emoji4], I have been very busy with work though, many things happening at the same time and so on.. Looking forward to the Easter! Fortunately my husband "took a week of" from his company to prepare a special meeting so he's at home with the animals. He's probably climbing the walls as he can't handle spare time at home[emoji57] Hope everything is fine at work, I know that you work hard too!



Spring seems to be a busy time for most companies and I know you also started your own project with a collegue so I understand you are busy [emoji3] sounds like a fun husband too! 

I have a very important meeting today followed bybusiness lunch, but it will go fine.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> The dog is fine too[emoji5] Thanks for asking[emoji4] She's a large terrier, American Staffordshire. She's 8 years but very childish and crave a lot of kisses and hugs[emoji1] My other dogs were more independent if I remember correctly[emoji848]



I was wondering about the dog, because so many people have cats and I never asked what breed your dog is [emoji3] I'm an outdoor person and with a dog you always have company when enjoying nature. Here in town people tend to have small dogs, especially a lot of dachshunds in my neighbourhood. Will check out facts about the AS online [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> What a pity! Have you booked the hotel or do you have any hotel recommendations? We know where to stay in Deauville but may want to try a new hotel in Paris this time.


I booked Buddha bar hotel near H FSH. I have not stayed there so can't say yet if it is ok but it looks nice and all contact I have had so far with the hotel have been really good.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## kashmira

Evening everyone!



Nahreen said:


> I booked Buddha bar hotel near H FSH. I have not stayed there so can't say yet if it is ok but it looks nice and all contact I have had so far with the hotel have been really good.


We stayed there last time we were in Paris and it is good!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji4][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP&Ellie [emoji41] lovely sunny day here today!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## kashmira

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji4]Weekend soon...[emoji5][emoji476]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP  .. weekend


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] yes, finally Friday!!! Writing a shoppinglist for Paris tomorrow, a couple of things I really want and the rest will be just on impulse, depending on stock.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Sounds great Serva![emoji1][emoji4] Have fun!


----------



## Serva1

My heart goes out for the Swedish people [emoji173],  especially for the families who have been affected by the terror attack. Very chocked and sad. I love STH and all this violence is awful. What has happened in our world, causing these kind of attacks?


----------



## Serva1

I sincerely hope there will not be any further attacks in STH. This world is getting crazy and if it's only about some twisted interpretation of a religion it will probably just get worse.


----------



## Elliespurse

It's very sad.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. I just heard what happened. It is awful. So many angry and hateful people. Of course there are many persons nowdays who have psychiatric problems but this attack feels so much more planned than someone just loosing it.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Thank you, very sweet of you[emoji175]As political conversations are not allowed I will not discuss your comments further Serva, or share my theories on what's happens to the world to cause this, although I'm normally very interested in politics, extremism and terror and also worked within that subject earlier - but I agree with you. This will unfortunately escalate further, for several reasons. It's horrible and sad to see the society falling apart like this! Everything is being evacuated right now; shopping malls, trains and so on. Rapports on several shootings in STH too right now..


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you, very sweet of you[emoji175]As political conversations are not allowed I will not discuss your comments further Serva, or share my theories on what's happens to the world to cause this, although I'm normally very interested in politics, extremism and terror and also worked within that subject earlier - but I agree with you. This will unfortunately escalate further, for several reasons. It's horrible and sad to see the society falling apart like this! Everything is being evacuated right now; shopping malls, trains and so on. Rapports on several shootings in STH too right now..[/]
> 
> I hope people stay indoors not to get in the line of fire. We checked with DHs sis and hubby and they were ok.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> It's very sad.


[emoji173]



Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. I just heard what happened. It is awful. So many angry and hateful people. Of course there are many persons nowdays who have psychiatric problems but this attack feels so much more planned than someone just loosing it.


[emoji173]


ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you, very sweet of you[emoji175]As political conversations are not allowed I will not discuss your comments further Serva, or share my theories on what's happens to the world to cause this, although I'm normally very interested in politics, extremism and terror and also worked within that subject earlier - but I agree with you. This will unfortunately escalate further, for several reasons. It's horrible and sad to see the society falling apart like this! Everything is being evacuated right now; shopping malls, trains and so on. Rapports on several shootings in STH too right now..


[emoji173]


----------



## ninakt

Stay strong my northern friends, what a horrible day in STH.


----------



## Blueberry12

Very sad day.

;(


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Animals always pit a smile on my face and your boys BB are always so cute and funny [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji3]Any plans for the weekend? I'm having lunch with dear niece today.


----------



## Elliespurse

^No plans here, just enjoying the nice weather


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^No plans here, just enjoying the nice weather



That is nice. I'm wearing my sunnies here today and enjoying the weather too [emoji41]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## kashmira

Morning! My heart goes out to those killed or hurt in our beautiful capital yesterday. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Spent the morning in the garden. I so enjoy seeing everything starting to come alive in the garden.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Went for a long walk but still chilly in the air.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. Went for a long walk but still chilly in the air.



Yes, it's chilly, still wearing thin silk cashmere poolo sweaters. 




Foodwise I'm already in " spring/summer", I love bufala during warm weathers, but crave for chevre salads in autumn/winter. Feta salads all year around...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I had a afternoon tea planned with a friend and were just about to cancel because of the terrorist act, but I'm glad we didn't! It's great to share, and analyze together! Always lovely flowers at Svenskt Tenn[emoji4] Took my Kelly out too[emoji5]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hope everyone's having a good afternoon!


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I had a afternoon tea planned with a friend and were just about to cancel because of the terrorist act, but I'm glad we didn't! It's great to share, and analyze together! Always lovely flowers at Svenskt Tenn[emoji4] Took my Kelly out too[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662072
> View attachment 3662073
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good afternoon!



How lovely. Is the afternoon tea good at Svenskt Tenn? I have only tried the one at Wienercafeet. Have thought about Grand but not tried it yet.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> How lovely. Is the afternoon tea good at Svenskt Tenn? I have only tried the one at Wienercafeet. Have thought about Grand but not tried it yet.



I like it![emoji4] The tea is good, the sandwiches and scones too. And it's a nice atmosphere.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I had a afternoon tea planned with a friend and were just about to cancel because of the terrorist act, but I'm glad we didn't! It's great to share, and analyze together! Always lovely flowers at Svenskt Tenn[emoji4] Took my Kelly out too[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662072
> View attachment 3662073
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good afternoon!



I'm so glad you went out despite the horror and grief. Have to try afternoon tea at ST some day. It was very noisy and crowded last time I peaked inside the café upstairs but lovely location. 

You look great with your K!!!Glad you use your bag. I'm writing a shoppinglist at the moment and took out all my H bags in order to view my collection and see what I'm missing...


----------



## Serva1

DBF came home with a carrot cake from our local "NK".


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
The last pic is so pretty BB. A lot of symbolism, things I love about Sweden and in retrospect to recent sad events it makes me think...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3]
I'm off to Paris today!!! Hope everyone has a good working week [emoji3] [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3]
> I'm off to Paris today!!! Hope everyone has a good working week [emoji3] [emoji3][emoji3]



Travel safe! [emoji574]️


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Travel safe! [emoji574]️



Thank you dear [emoji3]
Having a little snack at the airport


----------



## Serva1

I just realized I need a plane in my pic [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Hope you have a nice stay in Paris Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all. - Serva, have a great time in Paris!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen and Ellie, Paris has been very good so far. Yesterday evening was sunny and very beautiful with trees and green leaves, flowers blooming...




The traditional breakfast pic [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva



Morning Ellie, hope you have a good working day [emoji3] I'm teasing you a bit, because I'm having a mini vacation [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] and one of the good things is, I don't really have to take anyone else into consideration, usually I have company.It's been so hectic at work so I just enjoy being quiet and resting.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It sounds lovely! Springtime in Paris!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^It sounds lovely! Springtime in Paris!



Yes, it's lovely and some of the trees still have that bright clean fresh grassgreen colour but some already have the summer look. Spring starts really early here. I will walk a lot and need to go to the farmacy to get some bandade specificly designed for blisters in the heel. I wanted to wear Hermès sneakers, because I'm probably buying shoes today and these haven't adjusted to my feet yet. Next time I will take my good Tod's sneakers. Classic mistake to take the wrong shoes...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

My first purchases in Paris


and new shoes


simply because I packed the wrong shoes (newbie's mistake) BUT if I hadn't taken those Hermès sneakers to Paris I wouldn't necessarily have gone to Tod's AND I wouldn't have seen a red croc lisse d i a m o n d B30 literally 1 meter from my face where I was sitting and waiting for my shoes. That bag was beyond gorgeous and I never ever thought I would see one in real life. I have seen a B35 at FSH but someone really using a diamond B is [emoji33]

I obviously couldn't stare nor take a picture  so just sharing this with you here at CS [emoji3]

Also at rue du Faubourg St. Honoré the famous fashion blogger Chiara Ferragni passed me by the street and it was fun to see  and hear her speak Italian as fast as I can speak Finnish [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Hope it works with the new_shoes. Wow, a croc diamond B30


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Hope it works with the new_shoes. Wow, a croc diamond B30



Tod's always works [emoji3] and yes, that bag was gorgeous, but so was her jewellery, makeup etc. It's just one of those things i life, fun to see but I don't have to have her life.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> My first purchases in Paris
> View attachment 3663955
> 
> and new shoes
> View attachment 3663956
> 
> simply because I packed the wrong shoes (newbie's mistake) BUT if I hadn't taken those Hermès sneakers to Paris I wouldn't necessarily have gone to Tod's AND I wouldn't have seen a red croc lisse d i a m o n d B30 literally 1 meter from my face where I was sitting and waiting for my shoes. That bag was beyond gorgeous and I never ever thought I would see one in real life. I have seen a B35 at FSH but someone really using a diamond B is [emoji33]
> 
> I obviously couldn't stare nor take a picture  so just sharing this with you here at CS [emoji3]
> 
> Also at rue du Faubourg St. Honoré the famous fashion blogger Chiara Ferragni passed me by the street and it was fun to see  and hear her speak Italian as fast as I can speak Finnish [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Gorgeous shoes, i have the same pair but in "etoupe"[emoji6][emoji1][emoji122]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Lovely shoes Serva. Would have loved to see the the Diamond croc B. Two more days at work before Easter holiday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous shoes, i have the same pair but in "etoupe"[emoji6][emoji1][emoji122]



The suede ones are so comfy, bought a pair of white leather ones from NK last year and they are nice and durable but not as comfy. These are like slippers [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Lovely shoes Serva. Would have loved to see the the Diamond croc B. Two more days at work before Easter holiday.



I know you would have loved to see the bag and the colour would have been great for you, a very bright pure red.

At FSH there are usually a lot of croc bags both on display and some carried by the customers. Hope you see some nice ones when you are in Paris [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]
Had a late evening dessert, since I didn't have one at the restaurant


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] after my somewhat extensive tests of bandades for blisters in heels I found the winner. It's the least expensive Urgo in the orange box. Will get one more package...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, hope the bandages work today


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Paris, another sunny day but I'm walking less today despite the fact that my feet are ok now with 3 pairs of new shoes to choose from [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. The countdown to Easter has begun. I still work tomorrow though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, I work tomorrow too but perhaps leave a bit earlier.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. The countdown to Easter has begun. I still work tomorrow though.





Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Nahreen, I work tomorrow too but perhaps leave a bit earlier.



Me too, only half the day thoug[emoji4] Want to be home before the neighbors children come by for candy/går påskkärring![emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Yes I also plan to leave early.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from the airport [emoji3] Had a wonderful mini vacation despite problems with wrong shoes. Didn't shop so much but enjoyed the weather, the atmosphere of Paris and polite people, not to forget the patisserie. I have never understood when people say the French are arrogant, rude etc. Either I shop in the right stores, have the best cabdrivers or? And my French isn't good, it's terrible but still I find myself speaking more and more during my each visit.


----------



## Serva1

Olayed a little tourist today but I did only make it to the beginning of " Champs" partly because of my feet but mostly because when I saw the dust and crowds I didn't feel like walking with the other tourists.



So I went to the parks to find some pretty flowers but none met my standards. The trees are magbificent though.



One of my favourite landmarks.





Will dream of these and hopefully return to this beautiful friendly city within a month or so [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

The shopping....3 pairs of shoes, a silkblouse, small things from my favourite shop in the world and a new page at Chanel, where I bought a brooch ( much prettier in reality with coloured stones in the sides) from the current collection.


----------



## Serva1

In conclusion a pic from the Hermès windowdisplay, a magnificent Kelly cut in black box with palladium guilloche hardware. Dreaming of this rare an exquisite leather [emoji173]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pics!  The black box leather  can't get more classic than that imho.


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks for posting all the photos Serva. Chanel certainly have lots of nice jewellery things to offer. I look forward to browse their fine jewellery section. I saw a camelia ring on their website which I thought was pretty.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!

Thanks for all photos Serva. I cannot wait for our trip to Paris in May. Talking about that, I would like to bring a small gift to two special people at H as a little thank you for making some special arrangements for me.Does anyone have an idea of what I could get for them?


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Thanks for all photos Serva. I cannot wait for our trip to Paris in May. Talking about that, I would like to bring a small gift to two special people at H as a little thank you for making some special arrangements for me.Does anyone have an idea of what I could get for them?


What I have read in other threads it is recommended it is something that can be shared with the others (something that can be eaten). I have not given anything myself so don't know how it is recieved.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kashmira said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Thanks for all photos Serva. I cannot wait for our trip to Paris in May. Talking about that, I would like to bring a small gift to two special people at H as a little thank you for making some special arrangements for me.Does anyone have an idea of what I could get for them?



Maybe flowers? It's always a nice and appreciated gesture and will never offend any policy. Could be shared in a staff room or at the desk.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Happy Easter everyone![emoji4][emoji214][emoji213]


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! Thanks for your suggestions regarding a small gift. I think that some candy may be good as it can also be shared (and it is easy to bring and doesn’t take too much space). I wonder if we have some candy that is typically “Swedish”?! Polkagrisar?!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thursday Afternoon.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] finished earlier today and had to take a pic when I was walking across the park this morning on my way to the office. Believe me or not but it was s n o w i n g [emoji33]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Snow!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Snow!



Yes, it's a big contrast to Paris [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Just 3 small things from Paris



A little plate for my earrings or ring. Taking it to the countryhouse.



and a detail of the Chanel brooch. I don't like too flashy things, except my diamonds, but this one has nice details hidden so it's not too much bling.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!  They looks very nice!


----------



## Serva1

I have been looking for another pagemarker ( carmencita) for my ostrich agenda and I'm so happy I finally found the perfect one!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats!  They looks very nice!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] I was expecting a bigger purchase ( a bag) but this time there was nothing I really wanted. I'm so picky...


----------



## Serva1

This little plate is so cute [emoji3]
View attachment 3666357


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! Thanks for your suggestions regarding a small gift. I think that some candy may be good as it can also be shared (and it is easy to bring and doesn’t take too much space). I wonder if we have some candy that is typically “Swedish”?! Polkagrisar?!



Yes they are Swedish but I would suggest something from Cloetta. For example punch praliner or mini Kex choklad.


----------



## Nahreen

Lovely purchases Serva. Bags are quite expensive and one needs to love the bag one purchases.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Lovely purchases Serva. Bags are quite expensive and one needs to love the bag one purchases.



You are so right. I also considered a pair of VCA Alhambra sweet earrings but before I had time to go to the store I went to Kooples and talked to a SA that had them in onyx&wgold and they felt too obvious and too big, so I " saved" a lot of money for future purchases [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> You are so right. I also considered a pair of VCA Alhambra sweet earrings but before I had time to go to the store I went to Kooples and talked to a SA that had them in onyx&wgold and they felt too obvious and too big, so I " saved" a lot of money for future purchases [emoji3]



I think that if it feels right in the heart one will love the itemfor a long time. Yes ones taste change but for most times I don't regret purchases I have loved. I still love all my baga for different reasons. Even though I at the moment am in love with H I still love all my other designer bags/shoes etc.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I think that if it feels right in the heart one will love the itemfor a long time. Yes ones taste change but for most times I don't regret purchases I have loved. I still love all my baga for different reasons. Even though I at the moment am in love with H I still love all my other designer bags/shoes etc.



My basic taste doesn't change so much but at times I get interested in something completely new, usually clothes or shoes, like my Céline biker jacket in olive green. My recent purchase was a silk blouse with " batwings" that I also find interesting and because the sleeves are plissé it's not screaming 70s. Luckily I'm very classic when it comes to bags and jewellery. Clothes, especially close to the skin, don't last forever so being adventurous at times is ok. 

You are right about the " feeling right in the heart". I originally ordered a B35 in étoupe and less than a year later changed it to GT, but got étoupe. Recently I discovered it is a faulty bag and hence hope I will get something I really love instead.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] we have beautiful sunny weather today. Going to cook some Easter dishes and clear out some papers.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! It is wonderful with some days off from work! I wish you all a Happy Easter!


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> You are so right. I also considered a pair of VCA Alhambra sweet earrings but before I had time to go to the store I went to Kooples and talked to a SA that had them in onyx&wgold and they felt too obvious and too big, so I " saved" a lot of money for future purchases [emoji3]


Are you sure of that she had the sweet Alhambra and not the vintage Alhambra which are much bigger?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. The winter came back and I had hoped to barbeque this weekend.


----------



## kashmira

Evening Ellie and Nahreen. It sounds awful that the winter is back (here it is still nice but a bit too cold for my liking).


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Are you sure of that she had the sweet Alhambra and not the vintage Alhambra which are much bigger?



Definitely sweet, vintage is h u g e [emoji3] I might like the sweet better in mother of pearl ( white) but in black they looked too big and too obvious VCA even from a long distance. I was talking with the SA for a long time so I had plenty of time to observe the earrings. I was originally thinking to pair them with my pendant ( onyx& rg) but they only come in onyx and yg so it's not a perfect match. Guess I will continue wearing my pendant with diamond studs...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Evening Ellie. The winter came back and I had hoped to barbeque this weekend.



Haha, that was my thought too, we bought barbecue food already[emoji854]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Sun today[emoji295]️


----------



## kashmira

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning [emoji3] and sunshine here as well but when I have lunch with dear Mom in the afternoon there is a possibility of snowfall...really strange weather!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Hope the lunch/afternoon was ok.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Hope the lunch/afternoon was ok.



Evening Ellie [emoji3] yes lunch was great and I gave my Mom a Hermès belt and she loved it!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] lazy Sunday


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes lazy Sunday


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning[emoji219]


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! A very lazy Sunday today!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon.
It's snowing again.

So I eat chocolate eggs inside.


----------



## Nahreen

We now have plus here so the snow is luckily melting. I am in a reading phase and have so far spent the Easter reading.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! Winter is back where I live. I cannot believe that it is snowing this time a year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Beautiful sunny weather [emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> We now have plus here so the snow is luckily melting. I am in a reading phase and have so far spent the Easter reading.



Sounds relaxing, provided that it isn't work related [emoji3] I read on beach vacations and in summer at the countryhouse. 



kashmira said:


> Evening all! Winter is back where I live. I cannot believe that it is snowing this time a year.



It happens here at times during Easter. I'm so ready for spring to arrive!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3] busy day today but it's ok after the Easter holidays.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3] busy day today but it's ok after the Easter holidays.



Agree. I have two board meetings after regular work so long day...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] looks like I'm on my way to Paris again...just booked the tickets.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Paris! 

The weather looks ok here now,


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Hoping for sun during weekend[emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji295]️
I had ambitious plans to go to the countryhouse and work in the garden this weekend but I have to stay in town because of work. My fortcoming Paris trip in May puts a smile on my face so it's ok.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Very hectic period at work now in April and in May. I will have a day off from work next Friday though to get a 4 days off weekend including 1/5.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. Very hectic period at work now in April and in May. I will have a day off from work next Friday though to get a 4 days off weekend including 1/5.



That's nice Nahreen, a really long weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] finally Friday. So sad with the Paris attack. There is no end to this story...


----------



## Serva1

But I will keep going to Paris despite everything. Love the city and the people are so nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's very sad.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] finally Friday. So sad with the Paris attack. There is no end to this story...
> View attachment 3673846



[emoji853]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> But I will keep going to Paris despite everything. Love the city and the people are so nice!



Just be careful![emoji846]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Finally Friday, at least![emoji4][emoji254] Trevlig helg alla![emoji272]


----------



## Blueberry12

Bad Cat!


Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Trevlig helg to all of you too.


----------



## Elliespurse

^^Whoa, that paw is close 

Happy weekend Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Happy evening Ellie. 

We got some Japanese food for tonight.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️[emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

We had April fools weather today with sunshine, cloudy, sunshine and hagel.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hagel!?  I guess I just absorbed the


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> We had April fools weather today with sunshine, cloudy, sunshine and hagel.



The same thing here [emoji3] tricky weather


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] It's snowing here [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone

Started this Sunday here:


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji4] Wonderful weather today! I spent almost all day in the garden cutting bushes and preparing for setting flowers and plants[emoji259][emoji254] Rearranged the birdbath too[emoji4][emoji295]️


----------



## kashmira

Evening. Just came home from the gym (again!). I have been to my first (!) yoga class. It was very relaxing.

I have not been exercising regularly in years but now I have bought a membership at a nice gym/spa close to where I live.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a good working week


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Evening. Just came home from the gym (again!). I have been to my first (!) yoga class. It was very relaxing.
> 
> I have not been exercising regularly in years but now I have bought a membership at a nice gym/spa close to where I live.



That's great kashmira and you can reward yourself in Paris for all the work in the gym [emoji3] I'm going to Paris next week but I'm not in shape after winter to buy any new outfits.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji295]️ Starting soft this week with a short meeting and then work at home[emoji4] Wish all of you a great weak!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Week[emoji6]


----------



## Serva1

We have big meetings tomorrow with family companies...meaning hair&makeup and formal dinner with speeches. I'm carrying my H clutch [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.

I like the birdbaths ThingumyPoppy.

I had my first birdbath visitor for this season yesterday. A sädessärla.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Really not any nice spring weather here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, it's not spring yet  it looks a bit promising coming week though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Court day today...[emoji4][emoji272]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Last day at work tomorrow before my extended weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it's great with an extended weekend


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]
Wearing my cashmere socks on top of my cotton&wool ones and feeling a bit cold after spending hours in the forest today "rågång" checking where the corner stones are. It was raining and really cold followed by icy snow. Had a nice time with dear dad though follow by lunch together. He isn't so keen on me going to Paris so often...


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning! Court day today...[emoji4][emoji272]


Hope it went well TgP [emoji106]



Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Last day at work tomorrow before my extended weekend.


I hope you have a relaxing extended weekend Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Serva. Only a few more days until your Paris trip.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. Only a few more days until your Paris trip.



Yes, it's exciting to go to Paris again and the timing is great, because I had important annual meetings this week and next week nothing to prepare, but following 2 weeks very hectic, so the trip couldn't come at a better time. It's always a questionmark with the weather in Paris, but 2 weeks ago was great. There are umbrellas at the hotel so no need to pack any with me. You know how I'm with them, love collecting but hate to carry one [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] hoping DBF takes me to the countryhouse for a couple of days after I finish working in the afternoon. We have great weather here today so I can carry a nice bag!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji1] on my way to the countryhouse!!!


----------



## Serva1

This morning on my way to a meeting


and the bag....gt B35 phw


----------



## Serva1

and the coffey was of course very good [emoji1]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3680831
> 
> This morning on my way to a meeting
> View attachment 3680833
> 
> and the bag....gt B35 phw



You look great Serva![emoji41][emoji3] Love GT too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I have today off from work. Will do some book reading. My new suitcase came yesterday. I needed a larger one for my upcoming trip to Paris if I buy a hat so I can transport the hatbox home. They have some nice ones at Hermes that I am interested in.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. I have today off from work. Will do some book reading. My new suitcase came yesterday. I needed a larger one for my upcoming trip to Paris if I buy a hat so I can transport the hatbox home. They have some nice ones at Hermes that I am interested in.



Morning Nahreen [emoji3] 

Congrats on your new travel luggage! Sounds like you are well prepared for your Paris trip [emoji3] I was looking at summerhats at H in april and there are a couple I'm interested in. I hope they still have my size. I bought too many shoes last time so no space for a hatbox.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!



I'ts amazing how different the furcoat looks even though both of these pretty guys are Siberian cats!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone and greetings from the countryhouse [emoji3] Sun is shining but the lake is still partly frozen. Birds are very active and singing. Love that I don't have a scedule for the next 5 days.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Nahreen [emoji3]
> 
> Congrats on your new travel luggage! Sounds like you are well prepared for your Paris trip [emoji3] I was looking at summerhats at H in april and there are a couple I'm interested in. I hope they still have my size. I bought too many shoes last time so no space for a hatbox.



I am looking forward to see what hat you find. There were several that I liked when I saw them online but then it also depends what suits me so I need to try them on. Then its the question if it is more practical with an autumn/spring hat or a summer hat.


----------



## Nahreen

DH was in STH for work two days this week. Yesterday he came home with my favourite teas from NK. He never goes into the city centre when on work so it was a nice surprise. 

We also booked two nights in STH in July. Elite had a special offer with two nights with 50% off so we will stay at Eden Park.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> DH was in STH for work two days this week. Yesterday he came home with my favourite teas from NK. He never goes into the city centre when on work so it was a nice surprise.
> 
> We also booked two nights in STH in July. Elite had a special offer with two nights with 50% off so we will stay at Eden Park.



How lovely of your DH to buy your fave teas [emoji3] and so nice you are going toSTH in July. We have a lot of tourists here during summer months so I always stay at the countryhouse during those months.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I am looking forward to see what hat you find. There were several that I liked when I saw them online but then it also depends what suits me so I need to try them on. Then its the question if it is more practical with an autumn/spring hat or a summer hat.



I'm looking forward trying the hats on and if my cabintrolley has space I will definitely buy one. I also crave an autumn hat, black wool felt, they look so great on other people but you never know how you like them before you try...


----------



## JustAgUrL

Good morning ladies. 

How have you all been? I've been MIA for a while. It's been an interesting week though, 

My mother is in the hospital, and it is NOT good. She's not dying, but she is in critical care, and on a respirator. 
I am worried sick, but I keep talking to the Dr's and they say that she will be OK, that I don'y need to rush out to the 
USA. I'm planning a US trip in autumn, so I hope that holds. 
The reason I don't rush out now, is that my daughters birthday is next week, and she graduates 
soon. Going to the USA is a major deal, so I prefer to take the trip when planned. 

ON a more upbeat note, I won a BUNCH of money.  hehehehe, so, I am buying a Hermes Kelly. 

I think I want the 32 in Box Calf... 
I have a Bally of Switzerland Kelly bag, I think is a 23, and I use it almost everyday, I love that bag. 
To be honest, I am so glad I bought the Bally Kelly, as now, I am sure I want a Kelly, rather than Birkin. 

Now, I am trying to figure out if I want Black box, or the dark navy? 
also, do I want a new Kelly from H in Paris? 
OR, save a bit of money, and buy from Japan? I've found a few from Japan that are not 
perfect, but in good enough shape.. and for only around $3,000 to $4,000.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Nahreen said:


> DH was in STH for work two days this week. Yesterday he came home with my favourite teas from NK. He never goes into the city centre when on work so it was a nice surprise.
> 
> We also booked two nights in STH in July. Elite had a special offer with two nights with 50% off so we will stay at Eden Park.




That was so sweet of your husband to get you tea.  
It is the little things in life that bring us joy. 

What kind of tea is your favorite from NK? 

I love Stockholm in July. the city is so full of life.


----------



## JustAgUrL

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Started this Sunday here:
> View attachment 3676235



That is fantastic, keep up the great work. 
That is next on my list, joining a gym, I think I will do that this week, so I can get ready for summer.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Yes morning all



Good morning Ellie!! How are you?


----------



## Elliespurse

JustAgUrL said:


> Good morning Ellie!! How are you?


Morning or afternoon JaG  everything's fine here, I left early from work too 
Congrats on your planned K purchase!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Elliespurse said:


> Morning or afternoon JaG  everything's fine here, I left early from work too
> Congrats on your planned K purchase!



That is great Ellie, it is a lovely day, tho it is a bit cold. 

Thank you for the congrats on the Kelly. 
Yes, I am excited, I can't wait... now it is just trying to figure out if I want the 
Navy or Black, and if I want newer, or a bit older. 
I could buy a cheaper one, and then buy another Chanel Flap? Ohh, the possibilities.  LOL


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

JustAgUrL said:


> That is great Ellie, it is a lovely day, tho it is a bit cold.
> 
> Thank you for the congrats on the Kelly.
> Yes, I am excited, I can't wait... now it is just trying to figure out if I want the
> Navy or Black, and if I want newer, or a bit older.
> I could buy a cheaper one, and then buy another Chanel Flap? Ohh, the possibilities.  LOL



Welcome back JaG, great news with the K32! Love box leather and Hermès used to make them but nowadays they are rare. Would love to add one to my collection. A classic Kelly in black box and gold hardware would definitely be my choice if I ever would get the opportunity to buy one. I saw a beautiful BB K28 ghw at FSH a couple of weeks ago and the lady was so elegant with greyish hair, très chic and very French.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I'ts amazing how different the furcoat looks even though both of these pretty guys are Siberian cats!




Yes. Their personalities are very different too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

JustAgUrL said:


> That was so sweet of your husband to get you tea.
> It is the little things in life that bring us joy.
> 
> What kind of tea is your favorite from NK?
> 
> I love Stockholm in July. the city is so full of life.



I have some different ones but I like black tea with strong flavoures. I have three different earl grey teas I like and the Masala chai is really nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a relaxing weekend. Here at the countryhouse birds are singing, the sun is shining but the weather will drastically change in the afternoon so have to enjoy while it lasts [emoji41][emoji295]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!



[emoji1] I found our cat in the sink in the laundry room yesterday. Think he was hiding from something as he's very shy. They're fun[emoji4]


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> DH was in STH for work two days this week. Yesterday he came home with my favourite teas from NK. He never goes into the city centre when on work so it was a nice surprise.
> 
> We also booked two nights in STH in July. Elite had a special offer with two nights with 50% off so we will stay at Eden Park.


Where did you find this offer Nahreen? We may also book a trip to Stockholm in July and we usually stay at Eden Park.


----------



## kashmira

JustAgUrL said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> My mother is in the hospital, and it is NOT good. She's not dying, but she is in critical care, and on a respirator.


I do hope your mother will recover quickly!


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> I have some different ones but I like black tea with strong flavoures. I have three different earl grey teas I like and the Masala chai is really nice.


What brand do you usually buy? I love the tea from Mariàge Freres and bought some the and a nice tea pot when I was in Lyon some time ago... just to realize when I came home that the same brand is sold in the city where I live!


----------



## kashmira

JustAgUrL said:


> That is fantastic, keep up the great work.
> That is next on my list, joining a gym, I think I will do that this week, so I can get ready for summer.


I have not been exercising on a regular basis in perhaps 20 years so it was about time... I bought a membership at a nice spa/gym very close to where I live so I have no excuse for not going there!


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! It is lovely with 3 days off from work! Tonight DH and I will go to a place which is said to have the most amazing pizza! It is one hour drive from where we live so I do hope it is worth going there. It is not a fancy place but the ingredients shall be top notch!


----------



## Blueberry12

I 've just ordered this.
It might have been a watch originally , but with this price it's o.k.

I like the combination croc & Indigo Blue.


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> [emoji1] I found our cat in the sink in the laundry room yesterday. Think he was hiding from something as he's very shy. They're fun[emoji4]



Cats are very funny animals.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Where did you find this offer Nahreen? We may also book a trip to Stockholm in July and we usually stay at Eden Park.


It was a 24 hour offer for members on the 27th for stay in the summer. It was non refundable so we can't change our minds. They had it last spring too.


----------



## Blueberry12

I like leather bracelets.
Here is my collection.

Hermes
Valentino
Balenciaga 
Mulberry


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> What brand do you usually buy? I love the tea from Mariàge Freres and bought some the and a nice tea pot when I was in Lyon some time ago... just to realize when I came home that the same brand is sold in the city where I live!


It is the ones they sell in "lösvikt" at NK tea. 

Lauderee also have some nice tea, one called The Othello. I might pick up a box when I visit Paris. I bought it in STH when there was a Laudeere shop.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3682828
> View attachment 3682830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 've just ordered this.
> It might have been a watch originally , but with this price it's o.k.
> 
> I like the combination croc & Indigo Blue.


It looks great. Indigo blue is lovely and my new B is in this colour.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> It looks great. Indigo blue is lovely and my new B is in this colour.





Thanx. The Indigo Blue B sounds lovely !


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] been working in the garden and it was a bit heavy but so rewarding. It's snowing ( töväder) so I will enjoy the rest of the evening by the fireplace, looking outside through the big windows. The nature is so close here.


----------



## Serva1

The snow is transforming everything white here at the countryhouse. The ice disappeared from the lake yesterday but now winter is back!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. Only a few more days until your Paris trip.



Yes Nahreen, I'm so excited to go, the weather was very sunny today in Paris compared to our snow.


----------



## Serva1

Our wilderness [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, hope you get more spring weather soon


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, hope you get more spring weather soon



Evening Ellie, I hope so too [emoji3] The landscape is even more white now [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Serva1

I hope this winter landscape is less white tomorrow when we have to go back to town.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. 

It certainly look like winter serva.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening.
> 
> It certainly look like winter serva.



Yes, definitely and I wonder how we are supposed to drive from here tomorrow...Luckily DBF knows how his cars, I'm just relaxing while he is driving [emoji3]

I will suggest we leave when the weather is warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

It's going to snow all night...[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Evening all

I have had a great weekend so far! Yesterday we went to Falkenberg where there is a pizza restaurant. It looks pretty "shabby" but the pizza was the best I have ever tried - even better than the one I have had in Italy. Today, a friend from Stockholm was here for lunch and then we hit the gym! I was excersising a bit before my yoga class started and guess what... I was the only one there so I got a private lesson! It was SO good and I now I feel very relaxed. Now it is time for some lobster soup and then DH and I will see a movie (at home).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! I have had a nice weekend too so far (at least at most[emoji1]; I happend to hurt my hand in a small accident, nothing major but it did affect some of my plans for the weekend). Yesterday we went for dinner at Ulla Winbladh at Djurgården - the food was very nice as usual. I love classic Swedish food with a seasonal touch[emoji4] Hoping to be able to work in the garden today and preparing for my husbands birthday later this week. Sun is shining now so I really hope it's going to stay that way[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3][emoji41][emoji295]️
I'm sorry you hurt your hand TgP, hoping for a speedy recovery! Isn't it wonderful with great spring weather when you are not working!? 

My back and shoulders still feel the work I did at the countryhouse [emoji3] but it was most satisfying.

Kashmira, glad the long drive was worth the effort and the pizza was delicious. The best pizza I had was in NY. I also liked the small bits in Rome but the crust was so different in NY. 

Still enjoying the morning sun, going to the airport at 2.30 pm so I have plenty of time to consider what to pack with me. The weather in Paris is not going to be great on Wednesday so I will probably book an appointment with my hairdresser.


----------



## kashmira

Morning everyone!

I hope your hand will feel better soon TgP

Have a safe flight Serva! I hope you will have a great trip


----------



## Nahreen

Have a great trip Serva.

Thingumpy I hope your hand is better soon.


----------



## kashmira

We finally booked the hotel in Paris! I cannot wait to go there!


----------



## Serva1

The traditional " greetings from the airport pic" [emoji1]
Thank you for all the well wishes. I only took my Kelly wallet with me, wearing it with a twilly that complements my navy/white silk blouse&navy tailormade navy jacket, because I'm so focused on returning with a new bag [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> We finally booked the hotel in Paris! I cannot wait to go there!



How exciting. What hotel did you choose?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Have a great trip Serva.
> 
> Thingumpy I hope your hand is better soon.





kashmira said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I hope your hand will feel better soon TgP
> 
> Have a safe flight Serva! I hope you will have a great trip





Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji3][emoji41][emoji295]️
> I'm sorry you hurt your hand TgP, hoping for a speedy recovery! Isn't it wonderful with great spring weather when you are not working!?
> 
> My back and shoulders still feel the work I did at the countryhouse [emoji3] but it was most satisfying.
> 
> Kashmira, glad the long drive was worth the effort and the pizza was delicious. The best pizza I had was in NY. I also liked the small bits in Rome but the crust was so different in NY.
> 
> Still enjoying the morning sun, going to the airport at 2.30 pm so I have plenty of time to consider what to pack with me. The weather in Paris is not going to be great on Wednesday so I will probably book an appointment with my hairdresser.



Thank you so much everyone, very sweet of you! I feel better already so I hope I will recover during this week-10 days or so.

It has been wonderful weather all day here[emoji295]️

Have a nice and safe trip Serva!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. TgP, it's great you feel better


----------



## kashmira

Evening everyone!



Nahreen said:


> How exciting. What hotel did you choose?



https://www.leroch-hotel.com/ We had a hard time to decide between this one and Buddha-Bar but we stayed at Buddha-Bar last time and thought it could be nice to try a new hotel.


----------



## kashmira

Earlier today...


----------



## Serva1

Ocean has an adorable face, that makes you smile and those eyes [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone and greetings from Paris [emoji632][emoji632][emoji632] Arrived late yesterday so I could only do some windowshopping.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning[emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP, is your hand ok for work today? Last time I was in Paris exactly 3 weeks ago I got those awful blisters, that are healed of course but I learned my lesson, comfy shoes...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  Serva, have a great time in Paris!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning TgP, is your hand ok for work today? Last time I was in Paris exactly 3 weeks ago I got those awful blisters, that are healed of course but I learned my lesson, comfy shoes...



Thank you for asking, I'm working at home this week most of the time, luckily not many meetings this week and next[emoji4] Hope you have a great stay in Paris and can bring a nice bag home with you![emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you for asking, I'm working at home this week most of the time, luckily not many meetings this week and next[emoji4] Hope you have a great stay in Paris and can bring a nice bag home with you![emoji41]



Great that you can work from the home. I also do it, especially in summer it's a great bomus, to be able to sit outside on the terrace or balcony by the lake and work in a relaxed enviroment. 

I will post asap here if I am offered a bag. The more I have the more difficult it gets due to me being selective.


----------



## Serva1

A lovely older French gentleman just brought my breakfast [emoji173]️ and I had to taste the orange juice before taking this quick pic. Wishing everyone a good working week, many of you will be here soon [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Breakfast in bed is ultimate luxury [emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## kashmira

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening everyone!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji1] had a fabulous day, beautiful sunshine, great food and amazing shopping. I met some amazing people and will remember this day.


----------



## Serva1

3 orange boxes from Hermès


summerhat, silkscarf and new bag ( black box birkin). I feel very priviledged and happy.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3686430
> 
> 3 orange boxes from Hermès
> View attachment 3686432
> 
> summerhat, silkscarf and new bag ( black box birkin). I feel very priviledged and happy.


Congrats Serva! I Love everything. That BBB is amazing


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Congrats Serva! I Love everything. That BBB is amazing



Thank you kashmira, I have been wishing for a BBB for over 2 years [emoji3] I cannot believe my luck [emoji256]


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Thank you kashmira, I have been wishing for a BBB for over 2 years [emoji3] I cannot believe my luck [emoji256]


Do you mean that you had not ordered it? That would be just amazing!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3686430
> 
> 3 orange boxes from Hermès
> View attachment 3686432
> 
> summerhat, silkscarf and new bag ( black box birkin). I feel very priviledged and happy.



Gorgeous! [emoji882] I'm so happy for you, that you found what you were searching for[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats Serva!  Absolutely gorgeous new items!  Love the color and materials combo


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Do you mean that you had not ordered it? That would be just amazing!



No I had not ordered it. I asked when I did my first SO but the leather isn't available for SO. At HNK when I discussed bags years ago with my favourite SA she honestly told they never get box or barenia,


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji882] I'm so happy for you, that you found what you were searching for[emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you dear TgP, I'm still on cloud 9 [emoji3] and I think Hermès really tries to match the right customer with the right bag. Some collect bags according to colour, some are more into the leathers and others...

Box shows scratches easily and blisters in rain but develops a gorgeous patina over the years. I'm taking this black beauty to the next CS meeting in fall [emoji3] but I'm not travelling with box on a regular basis.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats Serva!  Absolutely gorgeous new items!  Love the color and materials combo



Thank you Ellie, I still cannot believe my luck [emoji256] and even if barenia is my favourite leather nr 1 this box bag seriously challenges that position. Now I got a lot of homework, reading about this leather and it has a moistured surface so I need to study Docride's tread, but it's nice to learn, like when buying a painting on an auction and reading more about the artist and the time and place when it was painted.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] in 20 min I get my breakfast tray and then my last day in Paris begins Tomorrow early to the office but it's ok, weekend arrives a bit faster.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Blueberry12

The bracelet arrived today. The colour is very pretty IRL too.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3686430
> 
> 3 orange boxes from Hermès
> View attachment 3686432
> 
> summerhat, silkscarf and new bag ( black box birkin). I feel very priviledged and happy.





Congrats!


----------



## Elliespurse

BB - Congrats on the_bracelet!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## kashmira

Evening!

Serva; That is just amazing!!!!! I don't think I have heard of anyone who have been able to buy a BBB as a "walk in"! But you are right, I am happy that H matches the bags which the customers who truly enjoy the leather and the craftsmanship.

BB; Your bracelet is so pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Evening!
> 
> BB; Your bracelet is so pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Earlier today...
> 
> View attachment 3685182




Adorable!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] and greetings from the sky [emoji297]️[emoji574]️ somewhere between Paris&Helsingfors. The flight is 1 hr delayed but being an experienced traveller I have my "survival pack" and travel comfortably. Listening to Bach ( Angela Kirchlager) so nobody disturbs me, not even the wine smelling drunk 70 yr old woman next to me, fortunately sleeping at the moment [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Yes kashmira, I feel blessed and fortunate returning home with a BBB, a unicorn. I look forward aging with this bag and it will be an heirloom to pass down to my niece at some point. She loves Hermès too.


----------



## Serva1

BB you have an adorable "watchcat" guarding your house [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️[emoji254]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji295]️ very sleepy today


----------



## Serva1

BB, love the scales on your indigo croc bracelet [emoji170]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

Congratulations Serva and BlueB to lovely purchases.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! Today I have been sitting in the "school bench" all day and it will be the same tomorrow. It is a very good training with an amazing teacher.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]
So tired, was a busy day. Sleepy...


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Lovely evening. DH has friends over for barbeque.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes it's nice weather now


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Looks like another lovely day.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji41] yes 3rd sunny day here and I need to work at my desk....shame


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! I'm up early to visit the flower shops[emoji4]


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] DBF went to the countryhouse but I'm stuck with work. But soon I can move to the countryhouse for summer[emoji92]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji295]️ I worked in the garden all day after flower shopping yesterday. This day will be the same; I'm replanting citrus and olive trees. It's still too cold at night (frost) to set flowers outdoor. Put some lavender in the ground though[emoji5] as they're supposed to survive. This alternative "olive tree" (looks like olive but it's not) stand -30 C so I gave it a pot outside. Have a great day everyone![emoji254]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Did some garden work both yesterday and today. We have special lamps and some heating in our garage for keeping plants over the winter. It is always interesting to see what survived. Some of the green plants completely "vissnar" but you can already see them coming again. I re-planted and gave everything some nourishing. Now they are just waiting to be brought out.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. This upcoming week will be hectic at work. We are in a period with research applications.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone![emoji295]️ I worked in the garden all day after flower shopping yesterday. This day will be the same; I'm replanting citrus and olive trees. It's still too cold at night (frost) to set flowers outdoor. Put some lavender in the ground though[emoji5] as they're supposed to survive. This alternative "olive tree" (looks like olive but it's not) stand -30 C so I gave it a pot outside. Have a great day everyone![emoji254]
> View attachment 3691172
> View attachment 3691173
> View attachment 3691174



We like the same type of plants [emoji7] the only one missing is the rosemary [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Did some garden work both yesterday and today. We have special lamps and some heating in our garage for keeping plants over the winter. It is always interesting to see what survived. Some of the green plants completely "vissnar" but you can already see them coming again. I re-planted and gave everything some nourishing. Now they are just waiting to be brought out.



I always crave for a huge olivetree but I don't have sources (heated garage with lamps and window) a t the countryhouse or an Englush pergola, so haven't bought my tree...Luckily there are smaller once. Must be thrilling when you succeed with your plants.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. This upcoming week will be hectic at work. We are in a period with research applications.



Will be so rewarding to go to Paris after hectic work. I just booked a trip to STH today [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Will be so rewarding to go to Paris after hectic work. I just booked a trip to STH today [emoji3]



How exciting. When will you go to STH?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I always crave for a huge olivetree but I don't have sources (heated garage with lamps and window) a t the countryhouse or an Englush pergola, so haven't bought my tree...Luckily there are smaller once. Must be thrilling when you succeed with your plants.



We have one olive tree in the garage and a buxbom. The olive tree will only be brought out when it is warmer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> How exciting. When will you go to STH?



On 7th of June [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> We have one olive tree in the garage and a buxbom. The olive tree will only be brought out when it is warmer.



I adore olive trees [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all



Evening Ellie [emoji3]we have almost full moon today and it's so bright although it's late. The winter gloomyness is really in the past.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] hope you all have a good working week [emoji259]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes have a great week


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Thanks, wish you the same![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji295]️[emoji41] love spring weather but surprisingly we might get a bit snowfall this evening when I walk to my last meeting at 4.30pm. The meeting starts at 5pm and might take 2hrs so it will be interesting if we get any snow when I walk back home...The wind is still rather chilly here when it's blowing from the sea, so I wear a polo and leather gloves with silk lining is a must in the evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I hope we it gets warmer soon.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Snow today...[emoji295]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji295]️ we also had snow yesterday


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Snow!?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Still snow on the ground[emoji51]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## kashmira

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji295]️ Finallly Friday [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Going to an Armani&Taittinger event this evening with my niece so I get to wear a nice dress [emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Have a great time at the event!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Going to an Armani&Taittinger event this evening with my niece so I get to wear a nice dress [emoji92]



Have fun![emoji4][emoji6]

Morning everyone! Sun today but still cold[emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Have a great time at the event!


Thank you Ellie [emoji3] I seldom nowadays go to events but  with my niece it's fun and I have to finish my workday at 4pm like "normal" people, because the event starts at 5pm at our fancy "Börshuset". 



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Have fun![emoji4][emoji6]
> 
> Morning everyone! Sun today but still cold[emoji295]️



Thank you TgP, yes I will have some champagne and a good time with my dear niece [emoji3]
My black H jige will see some action today!!!

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji259]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

The rosé was good


----------



## Serva1

Champagne is always fun


----------



## Nahreen

Champagne is nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3] 

I had a good laugh yesterday when Vitalie Taittinger thought I was French [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] She was carrying a small Fauré Le Page bag with her eveningdress at the champagne tasting and we talked about bags&Paris. My last bag purchase was a FLP tote and I've never seen anyone carry anything from this brand in my country,  so it was fun to see her carry that bag.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. Glad you had a great time yesterday evening.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva. Glad you had a great time yesterday evening.



Morning Nahreen [emoji3] yes it was fun with dear niece and also nice to pop into some aquaintances. 

Hope you have a relaxing weekend, I'm going to springclean our garage and just changed my Carmen and thought of you [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix from today.
The Black Hapi is new. Duble Points at NK...


----------



## Elliespurse

BB - Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> BB - Congrats!





Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

Fotografiska Museet.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone!

Congrats on your new bracelet BB! I love the photographs by Patrick Demarchelier.

Today I have bought some very comfy shoes in order to be prepared for my trip to France next Saturday.


----------



## Kmora

Blueberry12 said:


> Some pix from today.
> The Black Hapi is new. Duble Points at NK...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697565
> View attachment 3697566
> View attachment 3697567
> View attachment 3697568
> View attachment 3697569
> View attachment 3697570


I was also at NK today! Wanted to visit Hérmes but my family was very unpatient...

But we watched the whole Quarnevalen


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Great pics BB and your bracelet collection [emoji7] I love shopping at NK when they have double points, but sadly they always inform so late. It would also be nice to hit the H sale at NK some day...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]we have a beautiful day here today [emoji295]️ such a lovely day to celebrate Mother's Day[emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! I have been ill for a few days but getting better[emoji4] Went for a nice brunch yesterday with family. Wishing everyone a great Monday!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP and Nahreen [emoji3]

Beautiful pics, looks loke a perfect place for a summer/winter brunch!!Love the view, I have only had brunch at restaurants here in the city.

Hope you are feeling better TgP [emoji173]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie&TgP and Nahreen [emoji3]
> 
> Beautiful pics, looks loke a perfect place for a summer/winter brunch!!Love the view, I have only had brunch at restaurants here in the city.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better TgP [emoji173]️



Thank you very much Serva[emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

TgP - Hope you gets better.

Lazy days now


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji41] busy day at work but such lovely weather [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

[emoji295]️Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] I will be very pleased when this week is over. Busy with work and meetings...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] so happy my boardmeeting went well today. Will go to the countryhouse and relax for a couple of days to celebrate [emoji92] and feels good all major investments are done and I can start relaxing. Summer is around the corner and I'm moving to the countryhouse soon.

Waiting for Fedex to arrive with my newHermès scarf. They promised to come before 9pm but waiting is always such an agony...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva



Evening Ellie [emoji3] Fedex brought my new scarf!!!


----------



## Serva1

Have a good trip to France kashmira [emoji92] Hope you come home with good memories and some orange boxes [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Lovely scarf Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Lovely scarf Serva.



Thank you Nahreen [emoji1]

View attachment 3702675


Goes well with my new bag too [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] Finally Friday [emoji92] and I'm going to the countryhouse today!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes Finally Friday!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good afternoon everyone![emoji295]️ Lovely weather here and I'm working (work-working) in the garden beside the pool[emoji6][emoji5] 

Have a wonderful stay at the country house Serva! Hope everyone will have a great weekend![emoji259]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Going to my dads country house.


----------



## Serva1

First Finnish ( greenhouse) strawberries [emoji173]️ Had a lot for lunch and today actually felt like the first day of summer. Had a very casual Friday at the office ( jeans and white shirt combined with my new H strawhat and a silk scarf).

Thank you Ellie, TgP and Nahreen, so happy we have our small CS gang including BB. kashmira, Mediana and occasional visitors [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm..  Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Just arrived at the countryhouse. Happy DBF likes to drive so I have time to browse on tPF [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Very early morning everyone!



Serva1 said:


> Have a good trip to France kashmira [emoji92] Hope you come home with good memories and some orange boxes [emoji3]



Thank you dear Serva. We are soon off to the airport!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira  Have a great time in France!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kashmira said:


> Very early morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Serva. We are soon off to the airport!



Have a nice trip and a safe flight![emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji254]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] slept like a baby, more than 10 hours, which seldom happens. It's the countryside air...and the fact that my workload is lifting and most important meetings&investments done. Feels good to relax here and set up everything for summer [emoji295]️[emoji41] over 20 degrees and wearing sunnies


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It sounds relaxing


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] yes so relaxing


----------



## kashmira

Evening all

Visited my favourite store today





I just bought a few things and my SA put my name down for some silks which have been ordered to the store. I was looking at some Kelly wallets but I cannot decide what colour to get. My SA had a pretty pink one but perhaps  it is better to buy a more neutral ome?! I will show you what is in the boxes when I am home again.


----------



## JustAgUrL

I am so sorry I didn't reply sooner, this last few weeks have been just HORRIBLE...

My dad called me the Saturday before Mothers Day in the USA.. the nurse had just called my dad and
said that my mom was not looking too good, and that he needed to get out to the hospital
right away.

I waited a little while, so my dad could get to the hospital and I called my mom's room,
it was NOT good news at all.... they thought she was going to die that day.
They said that she would most likely not make it to the next day.

She stabilized and has been going up and down ever since.

She has had some very bad days, and then days where she is at least stable. I was not really sure what stable
meant, as it was just not looking good.

She has multifocal pneumonia, and multiple organ issues... her kidneys are not working well
at all, so she has to have dialysis.


I just got out to the USA in Las Vegas just last night.

I have been such an emotional mess...  but, since I got here last night, I am feeling a bit more hopeful today.

She has been unresponsive for most of the last week, but she smiled at me last night.. and my
sister said that was the only real response she has seen from my mom all week.
So, that makes me hopeful.

This has been so hard on my family.
I created a page, for my dad... he had to pay $5,500 to move my mom to the care facility, so I am
trying to help him out by raising the money for him.

I also post updates, and some stories of my growing up, and of course some
photos of my family and I..

This has been such a hard time, and, strangely, social media has been very helpful to me
being that most of the people I know best are in the USA, so I am so thankful for
facebook.


----------



## Elliespurse

JaG - I'm really sorry to hear about your mom  

-
kashmira - Congrats on your H items!


----------



## Serva1

JaG - So sad your Mom is not feeling well [emoji173]️
Kashmira - beautiful pics, very exciting to hear how you like FSH.

I've been thinking about visiting Kolmården with my little niece in June and going to Copenhagen with my other niece in August


----------



## kashmira

JustAgUrL- I am so sorry to hear about your mother. I do hope the situation will improve and that she will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.

Congratulations to your items Kashmira. I like the architecture of the house in the picture.

Sorry about your mum JustAgUrL.

Serva, I recomend going to Kolmården before the vacations start. I was meant to go with my nice and nephew on the 4 of June but my brother wanted to change the date to the day after I just come home from Paris. I will not get back until very late in the evening and if we go to Kolmården we have to be there very early so not the best day. We'll see if we can agree on another date.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning everyone [emoji3] Feeling lazy, having my latte and birds are singing a concerto


----------



## Serva1

DBF has been talking about a roadtrip to Europe for some time now. My niece is a huge animal friend so this summer we are trying to combine these two things. After visiting Kolmården and seeing a bit of Sweden my Mom and little niece will take the plane from Copenhagen while we continue down south. 

Also I've noticed that DBF has been reading books about sportfishing and looking at boats online. He has also mentioned that he has finally found a new hobby...and yesterday he revealed everything to me: salmonfishing with rods! We have done sportfishing in the past, even took a course together and made our own wobblers! I have a few nice rods and lures for salmon [emoji3] He showed me an online presentation about a fishingboat he has decided on, it's French [emoji173]️ and is designed to function for a small family too as a daycruiser so it has nice comfortable things on board. Luckily DBF never jumps into anything, he likes to find out about things in every detail, so nothing will probably happen this season.. Frankly I would rather buy a sportscar for that money but as I've said to him, I never want to stand between his ambitions and in the end what makes him happy makes me happy.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Nice plans Serva


----------



## kashmira

Good morning everyone!

Nahreen: A lot of houses look similar to my favourite H store. This is Louis Vuitton



Serva: Seems as if you have nice plans for the summer Serva! I am sure of that your little niece will love Kolmården! Seems nice with a daycruiser as well! DH just sold his sportscar and he is now searching for a new one. Yesterday we realized that Porsche Club Normandie was gathering in Deauville this weekend. Guess if DH was happy (and so was I! I was seeing my lovely SA and DH was watching cars!)


----------



## Serva1

Kashmira, love the architecture, always interesting to see a style we don't have here. Deauville is very interesting in many ways (Chanel history) and I wonder if I could somehow intergrate it to our roadtrip [emoji3] Glad both you and your DH found your own highlights in visiting the famous French beach resort [emoji173]️

It's so lovely here at the countryside, 21 C and feels like summer. Just did some work in the garden and now I'm having a break and a glass of my favourite Coca Cola. Going to wash the terrace chairs next. There are so many butterflies, bees and fish jumping in the lake. Feels so relaxing that I refuse to return to town today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] hope you have had a relaxing weekend


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening, returning to town after a long weekend. Great weather, feels like summer is finally here [emoji295]️ I postponed a meeting for tomorrow instead of today and feel s bit selfish but it happens seldom.


----------



## Serva1

Going to Copenhagen to visit the new Hermès store in early August. Took forever to find a nice hotel, never had this problem before...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Copenhagen is nice!


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Going to Copenhagen to visit the new Hermès store in early August. Took forever to find a nice hotel, never had this problem before...



Will you be there for the grand opening? We will also go there but I am unsure of if will be in June (it will open in the end of June, right?!) or in August during our vacation.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all

Today I had the most amazing experience at H! DH and I visited the workshop for special orders/true bespoke pieces. I saw a truly amazing bag in croc that was just beyond beautiful  (someone will LOVE it!). I didn't ask if I could take any photos but it was a memory for life. Afterwards we looked at an amazing exhibition in the H store and I am so grateful and feel so blessed for this fantastic day. I am no VIP customer and the bags I saw today I can only dream of but it is really amazing that H creates bags that are one of a kind for some very special customers.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Will you be there for the grand opening? We will also go there but I am unsure of if will be in June (it will open in the end of June, right?!) or in August during our vacation.



I'm going on the 8th of August. I expect there to be a grand opening, but I cannot participate in the event in July. DBF and I are doing a roadtrip in Europe 20th of June to 6 th of July, mostly in France. I also want to spend time at the countryhouse.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Evening all
> 
> Today I had the most amazing experience at H! DH and I visited the workshop for special orders/true bespoke pieces. I saw a truly amazing bag in croc that was just beyond beautiful  (someone will LOVE it!). I didn't ask if I could take any photos but it was a memory for life. Afterwards we looked at an amazing exhibition in the H store and I am so grateful and feel so blessed for this fantastic day. I am no VIP customer and the bags I saw today I can only dream of but it is really amazing that H creates bags that are one of a kind for some very special customers.



So happy you had an amazing time at FSH. I hope I can some day visit the museum and the workshop. I don't have the lifestyle for croc bags, love the exquisite leathers especially batenia, box and swift. You will always remember that special visit to the workshop, seeing skillful artisans work with very special bags.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji41] hope you have a nice summer vacation and holiday plans [emoji3] 

DBF seems very happy I agreed to do a roadtrip this year. I think he is looking forward to it even more than I, because he likes to drive a car and I'm happy that he doesn't mind w h e r e in Europe we drive.  I'm more interested in countries where the history is old and the food is good ( France, Spain and Italy), so even if DBF is driving, I can steer the steeringwheel too [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Morning Ellie and Serva

Sounds nice with the roadtrip Serva! DH wants to do that as well but due to the cats we cannot be away for much longer than a week (our parents take care of them when we are travelling) so if we are going by car we usually fly somewhere and then rent a car. What I can recommend is Lake Como/Milan and Monaco/south of France. Great food and beautiful surroundings.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Evening all
> 
> Today I had the most amazing experience at H! DH and I visited the workshop for special orders/true bespoke pieces. I saw a truly amazing bag in croc that was just beyond beautiful  (someone will LOVE it!). I didn't ask if I could take any photos but it was a memory for life. Afterwards we looked at an amazing exhibition in the H store and I am so grateful and feel so blessed for this fantastic day. I am no VIP customer and the bags I saw today I can only dream of but it is really amazing that H creates bags that are one of a kind for some very special customers.



Sounds like you had a wonderful visit. Croc is so beautiful. The new H store in Copenhagen opens the 29th of July. It seems it got delayed.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Morning Ellie and Serva
> 
> Sounds nice with the roadtrip Serva! DH wants to do that as well but due to the cats we cannot be away for much longer than a week (our parents take care of them when we are travelling) so if we are going by car we usually fly somewhere and then rent a car. What I can recommend is Lake Como/Milan and Monaco/south of France. Great food and beautiful surroundings.



Thank you for the tips [emoji3] Love north of Italy and south of France [emoji173]️ We will take a flight to Nice and rent a car for exploring Monaco and the coast, same goes for Milan, Piemonte and Lake Como, where I hope to spend more time...It's such a long drive so I prefer to fly down. 

This time we will drive quickly to Switzerland and then to France. I will make more detailed plans when I have time next week. I will also try to visit as many H stores as I can fit in [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening Serva.



Evening Nahreen [emoji3] Hope you had a good working day. Have you decided your summer vacation already?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Nahreen [emoji3] Hope you had a good working day. Have you decided your summer vacation already?



Yes, I had a good day. I hope yours was good too. Will only have three weeks vacation this summer since we will go to South Africa in the winter. Will start on the 15th of July.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes, I had a good day. I hope yours was good too. Will only have three weeks vacation this summer since we will go to South Africa in the winter. Will start on the 15th of July.



Thank you, it was great. Usually the weather in July is good. My work keeps me busy during weekends too but fortunately summertime is very peaceful and I can stay at the countryhouse and only come to town for boardmeetings. 

South Africa sounds great [emoji7]


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful visit. Croc is so beautiful. The new H store in Copenhagen opens the 29th of July. It seems it got delayed.


I had! If the H store opens on July 29th, it for sure got delayed. Thanks for the update. We had been talking about going there by the end of June but I will now postpone that trip.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all We just came home from some lovely days in France. Deauville is one of my favourite places and Paris is such a lovely city too. Although we have just been away for a few days, it feels as if we have been away for a week! I love combining two places during the vacation.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Evening all We just came home from some lovely days in France. Deauville is one of my favourite places and Paris is such a lovely city too. Although we have just been away for a few days, it feels as if we have been away for a week! I love combining two places during the vacation.



Glad your trip was a success. Even a couple of days abroad gives a lot of energy. I always work when I'm in town so going to STH for a daytrip works wonders. Please share your orange boxes if you found something interesting [emoji3] 

I need another H hat, they are so nice. My shoppinglist is not long when I visit the stores during our roadtrip.Hope I get to Deauville in June [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! Have been too occupied with work for a few days... Vacation trips sounds lovely![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] Dear Mom came for a visit and we had a really nice Mom&daughter time together this evening. Family is so precious [emoji173]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️[emoji259]


----------



## kashmira

Morning


----------



## kashmira

This is what I bought at H


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kashmira said:


> This is what I bought at H
> View attachment 3709445



Gorgeous colors![emoji4] The Evelyn style seems very functional!


----------



## Elliespurse

kashmira - Congrats!  Love the colors!


----------



## kashmira

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous colors![emoji4] The Evelyn style seems very functional!



Thank you! I look like a school girl with a bigger sized Evelyne but this mini one is perfect!



Elliespurse said:


> kashmira - Congrats!  Love the colors!



Thanks! I love pink but usually only for smaller accessories. This is my first bag in a really bright colour.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> This is what I bought at H
> View attachment 3709445



Congrats kashmira, you got your little Evie!!! Is the colour rose azale or rose jaipur?

Love the duo colour Carmen too [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Congrats kashmira, you got your little Evie!!! Is the colour rose azale or rose jaipur?
> 
> Love the duo colour Carmen too [emoji3]



Thank you Serva! It is my first carmen and it is in rose jaipur/feu (or if it is orange) and Evelyne is in rose azalee.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> This is what I bought at H
> View attachment 3709445



Congratulations to your lovely items. Pink and orange are favorites of mine.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Thank you Serva! It is my first carmen and it is in rose jaipur/feu (or if it is orange) and Evelyne is in rose azalee.



Love RA, jaipur has more orange in it. I think the Carmen is with orange [emoji3] Great finds!!!


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations to your lovely items. Pink and orange are favorites of mine.



Thank you Nahreen! I too love pink and orange.



Serva1 said:


> Love RA, jaipur has more orange in it. I think the Carmen is with orange [emoji3] Great finds!!!


My SA said rose azalee and feu. I'll check if it is available at H.com


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Thank you Nahreen! I too love pink and orange.
> 
> 
> My SA said rose azalee and feu. I'll check if it is available at H.com



Good point, I just read somewhere it's orange but feu is even more intence and a deep orange. It might be orange poppy though...


----------



## Serva1

I'm so happy I finally have the perfect bag for my winter accessory [emoji3]

Just wondering, what bag next...hopefully my SO and a barenia B30 or vintage K32 retourne in box


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3709567
> 
> I'm so happy I finally have the perfect bag for my winter accessory [emoji3]
> 
> Just wondering, what bag next...hopefully my SO and a barenia B30 or vintage K32 retourne in box


What a perfect match!

Whatever you will get I am sure it will be amazing.

I will enjoy what I have for now. I don't have a need for more bags (except for a  gym bag but I may buy a Le Pliage since it is light weight and with a zipper so that it can be closed) and I think I shall use what I have a bit more...


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> What a perfect match!
> 
> Whatever you will get I am sure it will be amazing.
> 
> I will enjoy what I have for now. I don't have a need for more bags (except for a  gym bag but I may buy a Le Pliage since it is light weight and with a zipper so that it can be closed) and I think I shall use what I have a bit more...



Thank you kashmira, sounds great with the zipped Le Pliage. I was also considering the zipper version of my FLP tote but since it didn't have all the pockets and leather on the bottom I chose the other version.

I hope I complete my collection soon. Frankly I have all the bags&jewellery I need...would be nice to be content[emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3709567
> 
> I'm so happy I finally have the perfect bag for my winter accessory [emoji3]
> 
> Just wondering, what bag next...hopefully my SO and a barenia B30 or vintage K32 retourne in box



Perfect match. I think those Fendi monsters are fun. I prefer them over the H Rodeo.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you kashmira, sounds great with the zipped Le Pliage. I was also considering the zipper version of my FLP tote but since it didn't have all the pockets and leather on the bottom I chose the other version.
> 
> I hope I complete my collection soon. Frankly I have all the bags&jewellery I need...would be nice to be content[emoji3]



I think being content is wishful thinking, H makes way too many nice things[emoji23]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Perfect match. I think those Fendi monsters are fun. I prefer them over the H Rodeo.





Nahreen said:


> I think being content is wishful thinking, H makes way too many nice things[emoji23]



Thank you Nahreen, yes the Rodeo charms are not my cup of tea either. I wish they would reissue the barenia tassels with horsehair.

Perhaps you are right, not having access to a boutique in my country limits my spending habits but we do have the online store [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Thingumpy and Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening all [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning[emoji259]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] This week passed quickly!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I will start packning this weekend. So much planning for only two nights.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. I will start packning this weekend. So much planning for only two nights.



So exciting Nahreen. Will be interesting to hear what you think of Paris in comparison to so many other cities you have visited. yes, I know it's not your first trip to Paris, but it's been a while [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I just checked the weather in Paris. It's going to be very warm and sunny during your stay Nahreen, so I hope you pack a summerdress or two and enjoy the warm climate. Remember to pack your sunnies too and comfy sandals or ballerinas for the walks.


----------



## kashmira

Afternoon all I left the office early today and I have just checked in at my gym. it is such a nice place and I am so happy that I started to exercise on a regular basis.

Nahreen: It is so exiting with you upcoming trip to Paris! I hope you will like the hotel (we loved the one we stayed at but the location was not as good as Buddha-Bar so we will probably stay at Buddha-Bar next time). Have you decided where to have dinner in the evenings? I  do recommend a visit to Ralph's. It is such a nice atmosphere and the food is delicous.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> So exciting Nahreen. Will be interesting to hear what you think of Paris in comparison to so many other cities you have visited. yes, I know it's not your first trip to Paris, but it's been a while [emoji3]



It will be my first time visiting the H stores so it will be a new experience. It will be nice to compare with other destinations I have visited. I am particularly interested in comparing luxury shopping in Paris with Beverly Hills and Dubai Mall. I recieved excellent service at both locations and particularly in BH.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I just checked the weather in Paris. It's going to be very warm and sunny during your stay Nahreen, so I hope you pack a summerdress or two and enjoy the warm climate. Remember to pack your sunnies too and comfy sandals or ballerinas for the walks.



Thank you for your advice Serva. I have also taken out my compeed and will put on my feet before I fly to prevent blisters. My ballerinas are comfy but it is better to be prepared. I will also take my nice Armani sneekers.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Afternoon all I left the office early today and I have just checked in at my gym. it is such a nice place and I am so happy that I started to exercise on a regular basis.
> 
> Nahreen: It is so exiting with you upcoming trip to Paris! I hope you will like the hotel (we loved the one we stayed at but the location was not as good as Buddha-Bar so we will probably stay at Buddha-Bar next time). Have you decided where to have dinner in the evenings? I  do recommend a visit to Ralph's. It is such a nice atmosphere and the food is delicous.



I am really excited. I bought a new large suitcase so I can fit a hatbox and shoe box. I will most likely have room service but will check out Ralphs.


----------



## Serva1

I'm so excited about your Paris trip Nahreen, knowing you've had great service in the past. I'm interested to hear your views on both Sevres&FSH.  I've shopped at George V too but don't feel at home in that store. Must be the layout of the boutique or something...They had a nice hostess last time I visited though,  I've never seen a hostess at Sevres.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Nice plans Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie


----------



## kashmira

Morning Ellie and Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Elliespurse

I had a vacation day yesterday but I've been doing some work related charts anyway. The CEO asked for help this week and I'll send out a mail on Monday morning.. -They won't like the findings (marketing related)  but it's necessary to get back on track


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I had a vacation day yesterday but I've been doing some work related charts anyway. The CEO asked for help this week and I'll send out a mail on Monday morning.. -They won't like the findings (marketing related)  but it's necessary to get back on track



So nice of you Ellie to help you CEO, despite the news it's important to get key numbers so that the CEO can make som changes.

 I've had a lazy shopping day with dear niece. Going to the zoo tomorrow. We even visited LV but they didn't have any pink Alma BBs. She already has one in pomme d'amour ( discontinued colour) but she would love a light pink LV. Spoiled little niece also has a monogram Neverfull and a damier ebene speedy bandoulier so I'm thinking a pink pochette next. It's less expensive than an Alma BB ( nowadays 1320€ when I bought her bag for 1000€ a couple of years ago).


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> So nice of you Ellie to help you CEO, despite the news it's important to get key numbers so that the CEO can make som changes.
> 
> I've had a lazy shopping day with dear niece. Going to the zoo tomorrow. We even visited LV but they didn't have any pink Alma BBs. She already has one in pomme d'amour ( discontinued colour) but she would love a light pink LV. Spoiled little niece also has a monogram Neverfull and a damier ebene speedy bandoulier so I'm thinking a pink pochette next. It's less expensive than an Alma BB ( nowadays 1320€ when I bought her bag for 1000€ a couple of years ago).



I have a light pink Rossmore pochette. It is one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
of my favorites. I post a pic from when I used it on our last vacation.


----------



## Serva1

Looks beautiful on you Nahreen and you wear colours so well [emoji177]I actually carried a pink bag today ( my niece chose my bag for the day [emoji3]) 



We had a break between shopping and I had to take the cab home, completely exhausted [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Looks beautiful on you Nahreen and you wear colours so well [emoji177]I actually carried a pink bag today ( my niece chose my bag for the day [emoji3])
> View attachment 3711717
> 
> 
> We had a break between shopping and I had to take the cab home, completely exhausted [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Thank you Serva. The scarf is coming with me to Paris. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening! What a wonderful summer day[emoji4] Still 20* C outside! I have been sitting in the sun by the pool all day[emoji950], next week is supposed to be rainy[emoji52]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes very hot here too.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &Nahreen [emoji3] cloudy morning here but will be sunny when we get to the zoo. Have a relaxing Sunday [emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. The scarf is coming with me to Paris. It is one of my favorites.



I still don't have any shawl/scarf rings. Have to get a couple so I can wear my slippery silks more. I have a pale pink Tapis Persanes that is just sitting in the box.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone!

Nahreen: That scarf is lovely and you look smashing with it!


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Nahreen: That scarf is lovely and you look smashing with it!



Thank you Kashmira.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] weekends always pass so quickly...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] very sleepy today...Having asparagus luch at a nice restaurant today ( meeting). On Saturday I have at least 6 "studentfester" to attend...but it will be fun to see friendly faces, eat good food and drink champagne [emoji92]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️

6 studentfester?! [emoji50]That's a lot for one Saturday[emoji1][emoji1] Maybe an opportunity to use your clutch? Graduating times is sweet, as I remember from my childhood, the syren was always in bloom[emoji5]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning![emoji295]️
> 
> 6 studentfester?! [emoji50]That's a lot for one Saturday[emoji1][emoji1] Maybe an opportunity to use your clutch? Graduating times is sweet, as I remember from my childhood, the syren was always in bloom[emoji5]
> View attachment 3713307



Morning TgP, lovely pic! Yes, it's a lot but we Swedish speaking people are a tight community here and love social events. I need to make a list where to start and where to finish [emoji3] The timeframe is usually between 2pm to 6 pm so I need to be organized. Last year I wore my orange KW, definitely something H is a must.

Have a good working week[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

My BBB30 in action today [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji41]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP and Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. The suitcase is packed and I am ready for an early morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that's really nice


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes looking forward to my trip.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Had to get up at 3.50 to go to the airport. Soon time to board the plane to Amsterdam, there I will change to a plane to Paris.


----------



## kashmira

Morning! 

Have a safe trip Nahreen!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, have a great time Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! Have a nice trip and safe flight Nahreen![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] having migrain today so I stay home and take care of emails. Hope you have a safe trip Nahreen [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva - Hope it gets better.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you all. Will soon board the second plane.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Some shopping today [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I brought a more or less empty suitcase. The piccolo bringing it too my room even commented on it, saying it must be empty (it is so light). It will be more full going home.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Thingumpy. 

Some room service tonight. I am so tired after my early morning. I also had a bad cold since last Friday and was worried it would not get well in time for my trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it sounds like you're having a great time!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️

Hope you have a good day in Paris today and feel better after getting some rest. I'm not going to the office today, still feeling weak after the migrain and a little pain. Received an offer from my favourite Parisian hotel, so I'm contemplating a trip in late August. Will decide later today.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Having some breakfast now. Will then head out to Sevres. First I will go past the famous que at FSH. It would have been fun to see how many spent the night outside the store. I spent mine in a very comfortable bed and now feel rested.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji295]️
> 
> Hope you have a good day in Paris today and feel better after getting some rest. I'm not going to the office today, still feeling weak after the migrain and a little pain. Received an offer from my favourite Parisian hotel, so I'm contemplating a trip in late August. Will decide later today.



Glad you feel better Serva!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. At the party at my hotel. I miss my hubby. It is not so fun going alone.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all. At the party at my hotel. I miss my hubby. It is not so fun going alone.



I know the feeling. Tried to lure my DBF on a romantic trip to Paris at the end of August, but he is not so keen on it especially since we are soon going to France with the car. 

Champagne coctailsparties are always more fun with the hubby [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

I am now back at my room. It was a fun party. They have one each year and I think most guests are from France. I think they are trying to promote the hotel and one nice person I spoke too was there as a journalist. Hubby would have loved it since there was so much different kinds of suchi. He loves suchi. I took many photos so next time he will want to come.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️[emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. At the Airport in Amsterdam now.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] going to "studentmottagningar" today and have received 7 invitations but cannot drink 7 champagne glasses [emoji33] Have 4 hrs time to visit everyone so a tight scedule and making plans in which order...leaving the last families close to my home so I can crawl home [emoji3]

Hope you


----------



## kashmira

Morning After a hard week it is lovely with a couple of days off from work. 

It seems as if you will have a more busy schedule than me Serva and I hope you won't have to stress too much.

Nahreen, I guess you are back from Paris? I hope you enjoyed even if your DH wasn't with you and I hope you show us the content of those shopping bags.

I wish everyone a great day


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Have a great time Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes I arrived late last night. I just finished unpacking my suitcase. I did some more damage at the H store in the airport [emoji23]
I now feel very satisfied with my bag and acessories collection and will probably focus on home decor products and watches. The watches were the reason for this trip and I now have some thinking to do.


----------



## Nahreen

Forgot to say that I will post photos of all my things. I am free until Wednesday so will try to take nice photos. Everything I bought was bought to match my B and one item that is in the Dior paper bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  I'm looking forward to the pics!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen  I'm looking forward to the pics!



+1 [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

I posted my purchases in a separate thread since there were so many pictures.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-paris-shopping-extravaganza.966860/


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats Nahreen!  They are all gorgeous new items!  Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you so much Ellie. I am feeling very satisfied with my bag collection now as well as scarfs and bracelets. There are bags from different designers and models and colours. The pink bag was the last colour on my list. Only croc missing but they are so insanely expensive so I will probably never take the plunge.


----------



## kashmira

Evening everyone

I saw your other thread Nahreen, congrats on everything you bought. What watch models are you chosing between after having been to Paris?


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> I saw your other thread Nahreen, congrats on everything you bought. What watch models are you chosing between after having been to Paris?



Thank you Kashmira. Before my trip, I had decided on a Heure H tpm in steel with 11 diamonds and alligator strap in raspberry colour. I also thought about getting a Chanel premiere in steel with diamonds around the bezel. Together they were about the same price as a Faubourg watch in gold with diamonds on the bezel. Now I am not so sure about the Chanel. The Faubourg is so lovely so I might want one of those. I still would like to have the Heure H since it comes with the alligator strap that will match my pink bags and scarfs. I will start with that one and then think more about the Faubourg. It comes in many more variations than shown online.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] recovering from 8 parties but going to the office despite Sunday, to receive prominent guests from Sweden, Mr Aminoff and Mr von Sydow are attending our famous General and former President Gustaf Mannerheim's birthday party, that is celebrated each year though he passed away long ago. I remember visiting his summerhouse when I was a child. Finland is celebrating 100 yrs of independence and the Scandinavian crownheads were here this week ( last visit together 13 yrs ago). There are many festivities in Helsinki due to this special year. 

I went to 8 parties in the end, luckily DBF was my driver, wouldn't have been able to do it otherwise [emoji3] nor drink champagne  




It's tradition to give a rose to the graduate and mingle for a while before going to the next place...


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a relaxing Sunday! It's beautiful weather here [emoji41] 

Dear niece will come and visit auntie  and we will make a daytrip to Stockholm on Wednesday. Really looking forward going to Millesgården and seeing friendly faces.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Kashmira. Before my trip, I had decided on a Heure H tpm in steel with 11 diamonds and alligator strap in raspberry colour. I also thought about getting a Chanel premiere in steel with diamonds around the bezel. Together they were about the same price as a Faubourg watch in gold with diamonds on the bezel. Now I am not so sure about the Chanel. The Faubourg is so lovely so I might want one of those. I still would like to have the Heure H since it comes with the alligator strap that will match my pink bags and scarfs. I will start with that one and then think more about the Faubourg. It comes in many more variations than shown online.



Love your watch choices Nahreen [emoji7] I wish I could be satisfied with my bag collection. Still thinking about a KP, a vintage BBK 32 and a barenia K28/B30. I guess I could cope without the KP now when I have my black jige. My sellier K28 hasn't arrived yet. A retourne K is also missing from my collection


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva. I hope you will have a nice day with your niece. It looks like it will rain here today. I will need to do some garden work this weekend. I have tomorrow and Tuesday off as well. I am glad of the extra free days after Paris. It took nearly 12 hours to get home from Paris with the waiting and needing 3h to check in etc. It took only 7,5 to get there but I needed more waiting marginals travelling home. I was so lucky with the weather, sunshine and blue sky both Wednesday and Thursday. When I waited at CDG it was pouring down and planes got delayed because of thunderstorms (including mine).


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Love your watch choices Nahreen [emoji7] I wish I could be satisfied with my bag collection. Still thinking about a KP, a vintage BBK 32 and a barenia K28/B30. I guess I could cope without the KP now when I have my black jige. My sellier K28 hasn't arrived yet. A retourne K is also missing from my collection



Thank you Serva. I am at the moment very content with my bag collection. But I said that after the B too and look, three months later another bag[emoji1], so who knows. I do know that only croc will tempt me and I honestly don't know if I could take that price plunge. I saw many croc K wallets at FSH, price was 10000 euro. A mini LD in croc is 13000 euro.

I think you should get a bright pink KP. Your niece will love that one. I also think you should go for more Kellys since you already have many B. I know you love Barenia but go for a K since you already have the B25.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone We were thinking of barbequing today but it is rather grey outside... I hope the weather will be better this afternoon.

Yesterday I was running some errands in the city and realized that a few stores have starting to charge the customers for shopping bags as shopping bags, especially plastic ones which are even banned in France, have a negative impact on the environment. I usually keep an Envirosax bag in my Bs and Ks to be able to protect the bag if it would start to rain and also when passing through security checks at airports etcetersas. Envirosax reusable shopping bags are certainly good but does anyone know if there are also other options for this type of foldable reausable bags?

All watches are lovely choices Nahreen! I was looking at the Nantuchet watch with diamonds when I was in Paris but it was bigger than what I thought and also I really love my Rolex after the dial was changed so I don't think I will buy another watch.

It seems as if you were quite busy yesterday Serva. I hope you will have a good day today even if you have to go to the office.


----------



## Serva1

Having lunch at one of my favourite cafés. I've been eating a lot of veggie dishes and fish but today, despite the sun, it's a bit cold due to the wind blowing from the sea, I crave a little roast beef.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva. I hope you will have a nice day with your niece. It looks like it will rain here today. I will need to do some garden work this weekend. I have tomorrow and Tuesday off as well. I am glad of the extra free days after Paris. It took nearly 12 hours to get home from Paris with the waiting and needing 3h to check in etc. It took only 7,5 to get there but I needed more waiting marginals travelling home. I was so lucky with the weather, sunshine and blue sky both Wednesday and Thursday. When I waited at CDG it was pouring down and planes got delayed because of thunderstorms (including mine).



Thank you Nahreen, yes dear niece is going to have fun in the city. The rain will arrive here tomorrow so we will change soil and trim some of my indoor plants. 

I feel so spoiled that it only takes 3 hrs by plane and 30 min from the aerport when I come home from Paris. I would not travel there so frequently if it would take a longer time. Dealyed flights are never fun, fortunately CDG is large so there are always things to do while waiting. I usually read and listen to my music.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. I am at the moment very content with my bag collection. But I said that after the B too and look, three months later another bag[emoji1], so who knows. I do know that only croc will tempt me and I honestly don't know if I could take that price plunge. I saw many croc K wallets at FSH, price was 10000 euro. A mini LD in croc is 13000 euro.
> 
> I think you should get a bright pink KP. Your niece will love that one. I also think you should go for more Kellys since you already have many B. I know you love Barenia but go for a K since you already have the B25.



Yes, the orange slope is very slippery. I will definitely buy more large silks and CSGMs, but very selectively. I'm slowly learning to fold and carry them more elegantly. A shawl/scarf is such a feminine accessory. 

I discussed Hermès today with Mr von Sydow , who was wearing a H tie. He was very surprised we dont't have a H store here, but also most understanding that I need to travel to Paris frequently "för att ekipera mig".


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, the croc bags are so pricy nowadays, I love the idea of a K20 in croc or a KP but I cannot justify the price anymore and I feel my lifestyle is different. Scandinavian modesty? I also crave barenia/box more. Amazing how taste can change, ostrich is not tempting me at all.

Good idea with the pink KP. I would definitely do colour on a clutch , because I already have the mini halzan in barenia and black jige. But I know I wouldn't be able to say no to a BB KP with guilloche hw. I can clearly hear a couple discussing in French at this café and I'm happy I will be soon in France again [emoji3]

Kasmira, BBQ sounds lovely, hope the weather clears up. Haven't planned our roadtrip in detail yet but Deauville is definitely on the list. Just want to thank you for all the inspiring pics [emoji173]️ I also have a Rolex and I love that watch, sporty and fits my lifestyle. It's amazing how they can polish and spa the watch. Yours looks probably brand new now [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

I saw some beautiful croc Ks that some customers had at FSH but neither the K wallet or their bags made my heart sing. It might be because I already have both K wallet and K in different leathers. I usually prefer to have bags in different styles. The LD is the only bag I now have two of. But the mini and the medium are still quite different due to not only the size but also the colour, material and hw differ.

Serva, is the Mr von Sydow related to the actor Max von Sydow? Nice you got to talk about H with him. I can also recomend the silk bracelet I bought if you want to get something small to your niece. It can be used as a necklace as well and not so expensive (118 euro).


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I saw some beautiful croc Ks that some customers had at FSH but neither the K wallet or their bags made my heart sing. It might be because I already have both K wallet and K in different leathers. I usually prefer to have bags in different styles. The LD is the only bag I now have two of. But the mini and the medium are still quite different due to not only the size but also the colour, material and hw differ.
> 
> Serva, is the Mr von Sydow related to the actor Max von Sydow? Nice you got to talk about H with him. I can also recomend the silk bracelet I bought if you want to get something small to your niece. It can be used as a necklace as well and not so expensive (118 euro).



Great Nahreen that you had the chance to see some croc bags in Paris. I agree the LD bags are very different, love lizzard [emoji177] All von Sydows are related but I didn't want to ask how close/distant the relation is. Max von Sydow has had a long and interesting career in Hollywood. I've always liked him.

Will definitely check out the versatile silk bracelet/necklace. It's a limited piece [emoji173]️


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! Today was a lazy day with the exception that both me and DH went to the gym this evening. A few months ago I never thought I would go to the gym and I still have a hard time to understand that I am now exercising on a regular basis.

Serva! I am happy if my pics was so inspiring that you decide to go to Deauville. DH just sold his sportscar but he is already eyeing another one  and if he buys it, we may go on a roadtrip this summer even if we originally had planned to stay at home. In that case we will go to Deauville too but it all depends on if he decides to buy the car or not.

Nahreen!  I too have different styles/sizes of my bags. That is why I will go for a B25 or K25 if I ever decide to get another bag from H. As of right now I will try to enjoy what I have. I saw the most beautiful croc bag I have ever seen in the special order workshop in Paris. It was a kind of a clutch in emerald green shiny croc. I don't think I have ever seen anything more beautiful but this bag was one of a kind and another one won't be made. Whoever has ordered it will be more than happy with the result.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Finishing the paperwork for last investments today and then I can relax and swich to "summer mode". Will start planning for our roadtrip in more detail.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Nice summer plans


----------



## kashmira

Morning Serva and Ellie


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Will go to Kolmården today with my brothers family. We bought the tickets online so we don't have to que at the ticket booth. They come as sms.


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Will go to Kolmården today with my brothers family. We bought the tickets online so we don't have to que at the ticket booth. They come as sms.


I hope you will have a great day att Kolmården.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> I hope you will have a great day att Kolmården.



Thank you Kashmira. My brothers family have annual pass so they go often.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Will go to Kolmården today with my brothers family. We bought the tickets online so we don't have to que at the ticket booth. They come as sms.



We have the tickets too [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Thank you for all the Kolmården tips you have shared. Hope you have a fun day [emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Back from the zoo. I particularly liked the tigers and the monkeys. A gnu started a fight with the rhinos and I wondered if he seriously thought he would win that one.[emoji23]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  a gnu and rhinos?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes it was madness for the gnu to challenge the rhino. Then rhino nr 2 joined his friend and the gnu continued to challenge the rhino. Madness[emoji23]


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 
Sounds like you had a great day at the Zoo Nahreen! Gnu&Rhinos [emoji33]


----------



## Blueberry12

My and my mum visited Taste of Stockholm.
Great food!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
After yesterday's rain I say welcome sun [emoji295]️ My little B25 got yesterday a little drizzle but it's the only H bag I can carry with confidence under my umbrella.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Great pic!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Great pic!



Morning Ellie [emoji3], thank you [emoji173]️ I'm going to LV on Friday with my older niece to buy a bag for her and I'm going to wear my Alma in nomade!!!

Do you use your nomade bags all year around or mostly black, like your special PS? For me the Alma is more a spring summerbag, at times combined with a long camelhair coat.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3], thank you [emoji173]️ I'm going to LV on Friday with my older niece to buy a bag for her and I'm going to wear my Alma in nomade!!!
> 
> Do you use your nomade bags all year around or mostly black, like your special PS? For me the Alma is more a spring summerbag, at times combined with a long camelhair coat.


That sounds nice!  It's summer bag but I use my Nomade SLG all year round, like the desk agenda at work - still looks great with everyday use


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji295]️ Wishing all swedes happy "nationaldag"[emoji1236]


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3721098
> View attachment 3721099
> View attachment 3721100
> View attachment 3721101
> View attachment 3721102
> View attachment 3721103
> View attachment 3721104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My and my mum visited Taste of Stockholm.
> Great food!



Your pics make me hungry.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. We have lovely Nationaldags weather.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening! It was perfect weather for celebrating during afternoon and evening[emoji4] This is me barbecuing vegetables at our family house by the sea[emoji5]


----------



## Blueberry12

I celebrated Nationaldagen at Millesgården & Katarinakyrkan.
It was very nice.

Also dropped by Smaka på Stockholm again on the way. The Lobster Sliders are very good. 

Hermes Bracelet of course...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  BB - Great pics!


----------



## kashmira

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone and greeting from the plane [emoji1] On my way to STH with little niece.


Our bags [emoji173]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Millesgården [emoji173]️ beautiful place and very interesting exhibitions!


My favourite room at Millesgården



Mrs Bernadotte's K sellier


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Great pics Serva


----------



## Nahreen

I hope you had a nice time in STH with your niece Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] Thank you for all the likes, STH was wonderful!

Thank you Ellie&Nahreen, yesterday was so much fun despite the weather that suddenly changed from sunny to windy rain! 

At Millesgården the sculptures by Kent Ullberg were fantastic and the drawings and aquarelle paintings by Lars Jonsson had amazing details (I liked the watercolour drawings better than the oilpaintings) and the birds were recognizable, in fact I consider him the best contemporary bird artist I've seen. 







The mosaic floors were breathtaking, also the art deco sculptures and the park with stairs and hideouts. The wet red granit looked so beautiful on the terrace, imagine having summer parties there when the family Mille still owned the place! There were two rooms with Joseph Frank interiors, I was too exhausted and blown away with all the beauty that I forgot to take pics. 

Food was good too so I'm very happy we had the chance to visit Millesgården and grateful that BB was our private guide. 

Thank you BB for making our day a memorable one [emoji173]️ This is a place we will definitely return to and explore more in detail.


----------



## mike_kolly

Elliespurse said:


> Continued from Château Scandinave #5


Great


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon everyone! Glad you had a nice day at Millesgården, I love it there too[emoji4]

After a lot of patience I'm so happy our very shy cat is now exploring our garden (baby steps though)! He seems interested in my herbs and the bird bath[emoji5] He's much more outgoing since we left the city and moved out on the countryside, he was probably depressed being indoor full time...[emoji52] The little garden does bring us surprisingly much joy[emoji1] I'm also very happy about my oriental poppy that finally blooms


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Met a roe dear and her little "kid" during my morning walk[emoji4] (nature nerd[emoji269][emoji851])


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3] Thank you for all the likes, STH was wonderful!
> 
> Thank you Ellie&Nahreen, yesterday was so much fun despite the weather that suddenly changed from sunny to windy rain!
> 
> At Millesgården the sculptures by Kent Ullberg were fantastic and the drawings and aquarelle paintings by Lars Jonsson had amazing details (I liked the watercolour drawings better than the oilpaintings) and the birds were recognizable, in fact I consider him the best contemporary bird artist I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 3723563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723564
> 
> 
> The mosaic floors were breathtaking, also the art deco sculptures and the park with stairs and hideouts. The wet red granit looked so beautiful on the terrace, imagine having summer parties there when the family Mille still owned the place! There were two rooms with Joseph Frank interiors, I was too exhausted and blown away with all the beauty that I forgot to take pics.
> 
> Food was good too so I'm very happy we had the chance to visit Millesgården and grateful that BB was our private guide.
> 
> Thank you BB for making our day a memorable one [emoji173]️ This is a place we will definitely return to and explore more in detail.
> 
> View attachment 3723561





You are welcome!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Great pics all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Lovely birdbath TgP and I also like seeing animals in nature [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3]
Just read the amazing Gucci vintage tread and the story about a beautiful handembroided Gucci canvas bag, a vintage find by the tPFer layla. The bag has obviously inspired the latest Gucci resort collection. So exciting!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. I am trying to get some order in my walk in closet after all my purchases the last 1,5 year. I am also clearing out old clothes at the same time.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] we had a flight show for several hours today at Brunnsparken. Needless to say we didn't need to leave our balcony. There were thousands of people walking to our neigbourhood to watch the show. There were Swedish fighterpilots, including Gripen and Draken, English red arrowheads, American fighterpilots, even an Airbus 350 that flew very low and slow. Magnificent show!!!




I also went shopping with my older niece and we had afternoon tea at Kämp.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Great pics!  I saw two Gripen in formation around 14.30 yesterday, perhaps it was the same planes.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone Woke up today with a little bit of a sore throat so today will be a very calm day. I just saw all pics of the AW2017 H scarves/shawls. I won't buy a lot but there will be some smaller items which will be on its way to me as soon as the new collection hits the stores.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Yes I have also viewed all photos of the new scarfs. I also so far only like a few of them and then it depends if H in STH has ordered them in the cw I like.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] recovering from a cold, feels terrible to be ill when it's summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, I hope it gets better fast


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!

I have got a terrible cold so it has been a very calm weekend. I have stayed at home with the exception of today when DH and I was looking at an apartment in the city. It was just for fun (it is a bit smaller than what we want) but we fell in love with it both of us. Now we don't know what to do. We live in a house which has been in the family since 1927 when it was build and it is lovely BUT it is a bit too much work for us as we really do not have time for the garden etceteras and sometimes it feels more "difficult" than fun. We could tick off basically everything we wanted when it comes to this apartment (roof terraces, open fireplace, two bathrooms, small WIC, low monthly "fee" etceteras) but we are not 100% sure of that we are ready to move but will we ever be?! Maybe we will put in a bid if the price won't increase too much (price/m2 is already very high compared to other apartments).


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kashmira said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I have got a terrible cold so it has been a very calm weekend. I have stayed at home with the exception of today when DH and I was looking at an apartment in the city. It was just for fun (it is a bit smaller than what we want) but we fell in love with it both of us. Now we don't know what to do. We live in a house which has been in the family since 1927 when it was build and it is lovely BUT it is a bit too much work for us as we really do not have time for the garden etceteras and sometimes it feels more "difficult" than fun. We could tick off basically everything we wanted when it comes to this apartment (roof terraces, open fireplace, two bathrooms, small WIC, low monthly "fee" etceteras) but we are not 100% sure of that we are ready to move but will we ever be?! Maybe we will put in a bid if the price won't increase too much (price/m2 is already very high compared to other apartments).



Morning everyone![emoji4]

I don't know about your situation otherwise, but as it could be difficult to let go of property that has been in the family during generations maybe you could let someone rent the house instead of selling it? I'm not sure of where you live but it makes a good profit in general. Many companies, ambassies and missions do rent a house for staff and their family for example. If you want to move back or pass the property down to someone else in the family later on, it would still be in your possession. There might come a time when you miss the garden and find time to care for it. The apartment sounds very nice though[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I'm thinking about my next H purchase (small - a bracelet for summer). I want a clic clac in a happy pink color and found these two options, I don't have the extra wide design in my collection so it might be nice to try one, but it's a very light pink. 





Could you please advice, which one do you like more?


----------



## Nahreen

I like both ThingumyPoppy but would probably choose the brighter pink one. You can more easily pair the thinner bracelets with other bracelets aswell.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> I like both ThingumyPoppy but would probably choose the brighter pink one. You can more easily pair the thinner bracelets with other bracelets aswell.



Thanks for your input![emoji4]


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] a very rainy day at the countryhouse. Wearing a onepiece cashmere outfit with cashmere socks and shawl. Summer can be really cold and after a couple of days sunny and 20C [emoji33]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, hope you gets some


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone,  Seems I'm about to get ill too. Been to NYC and picked up a cold. Came home today and now I'm recuperating on the sofa. The good thing is that I have more time for tPF


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Med  I hope you'll get better soon.


----------



## Mediana

Hi Ellie, thank you but I don't think the worst has come yet. I'm so bored right now.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 

Hope you get better soon Med. Med have you been to Mancini restaurant? I am thinking of going there when we go to STH in July. DH also wants to go to Wedholms.


----------



## kashmira

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone![emoji4]
> 
> I don't know about your situation otherwise, but as it could be difficult to let go of property that has been in the family during generations maybe you could let someone rent the house instead of selling it? I'm not sure of where you live but it makes a good profit in general. Many companies, ambassies and missions do rent a house for staff and their family for example. If you want to move back or pass the property down to someone else in the family later on, it would still be in your possession. There might come a time when you miss the garden and find time to care for it. The apartment sounds very nice though[emoji4]


In the end DH decided against it saying that it was too small. Then they price went sky high. In fact I am not sure of it there has been a more expensive flat where I live if looking at the price per m2 (and not taking into consideration 1 rok- apartments).


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen. Nope, never been to Mancini but its been around for ages. 

Kashmira do you still have the listing. Fun to look at hemnet? We've been looking or a smaller house now for over 1 year. Still haven't found anything and I'm guessing we need to wait until next spring again. Nothing comes out now. I'm truly disappointed but not much to do.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all. I have a terrible cold and have been home from work 2 days this week. In fact Iwe  think I should have stayed at home longer there is currently some work on-going in our garden and the cable to the "fiber" got damaged so all of sudden we didn't have access to Internet (now we have some temporary internet access). With certain deadlines at work, ongoing "re-organisation" which will have an impact on the tasks some of my team members will perform and a visitor from France, I just had to go to the office.
Some other things has happened this week. Our little Honey had a big surgery. She had some tumour above her eye which the vet said was not dangerous earlier this year (it was removed) but it came back and this time the surgery was pretty big. They have sewn her approximately 15 cm/with approx. 30 stitches and I started to cry when she came home from the vet because I felt so sorry for her. Now she is doing pretty good so it feels much better.
This week our Ocean became the proud father of 5 kittens! They are all very small but they are doing well so we hope all of them will survive.


----------



## Mediana

Kashmira .. sorry about the surgery. It's never easy. ;( I'm thinking about staying home tomorrow from work but I have so much to do. At least a morning meeting was cancelled.


----------



## kashmira

Mediana said:


> Kashmira .. sorry about the surgery. It's never easy. ;( I'm thinking about staying home tomorrow from work but I have so much to do. At least a morning meeting was cancelled.


Thank you! It is certainly not easy but we are happy that they surgery went well. Now we just hope that all of the tumour has been removed. I don't dare to post a photo of our little princess but she looks terrible with all stitches all over the head (it's complicated to remove skin above the eye as it can lead to difficulties in closing the eye. It is because of this they had done a pretty "big" surgery)

I am sorry that you cannot stay at home tomorrow. I am in the same position but luckily it's Friday tomorrow.


----------



## Blueberry12

Dessert Buffet at today's film set .


----------



## Blueberry12

Cooked cod . 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 The cats are waiting for the dinner ...


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Evening all. I have a terrible cold and have been home from work 2 days this week. In fact Iwe  think I should have stayed at home longer there is currently some work on-going in our garden and the cable to the "fiber" got damaged so all of sudden we didn't have access to Internet (now we have some temporary internet access). With certain deadlines at work, ongoing "re-organisation" which will have an impact on the tasks some of my team members will perform and a visitor from France, I just had to go to the office.
> Some other things has happened this week. Our little Honey had a big surgery. She had some tumour above her eye which the vet said was not dangerous earlier this year (it was removed) but it came back and this time the surgery was pretty big. They have sewn her approximately 15 cm/with approx. 30 stitches and I started to cry when she came home from the vet because I felt so sorry for her. Now she is doing pretty good so it feels much better.
> This week our Ocean became the proud father of 5 kittens! They are all very small but they are doing well so we hope all of them will survive.





Poor Honey. I hope she gets better soon.
And you too.


Congrats to the kittens!


----------



## Mediana

Gah, food pics. I'm so hungry right now but have no strength to cook something ( and there's is barely anything home anyway). Cheese and crackers it is.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

So many things here that I've missed!!!!Honey [emoji173]️ Congrats Ocean  Hope for a speedy recovery from the cold Med&kashmira.  I'm still having a running nose but getting better. It's been over 20C [emoji295]️ here at the countryhouse so it helps but somehow I feel a cold in summer is even worse than in winter...


----------



## Mediana

Hi, it was worse today so I had no choice but to stay home. No runny nose but it feels like barb wire when i cough. Funny, sometimes I only get a runny nose and no cough and sometimes the other way round. 

Serva, glad everything is better with you.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]
I'm such an early bird today [emoji295]️ 

Hope staying at home yesterday helped you Mediana to recover from cough. I feel very good this morning, going to town today. Our roadtrip to Europe starts on Tuesday and with my little niece around I haven't been able to find time to plan it in more detail. Have to make plans on Sunday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. DH is not so well with store throat and a cough. I had mine a few weeks ago and it lasted nearly two weeks.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I sent an e-mail to H at NK earlier in the week asking them to order a watch for me. Hope they get back soon. I am really excited.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon! What a beautiful day; clear blue sky![emoji4][emoji905]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Thingumpy. We had mixed weather this moorning and then it poored down but now it is beautiful.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. I sent an e-mail to H at NK earlier in the week asking them to order a watch for me. Hope they get back soon. I am really excited.



What kind of watch are you getting?


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> What kind of watch are you getting?



I plan on getting an heure H tpm with diamonds for numbers and alligator strap.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon  Nahreen, congrats on ordering the watch!


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon  Nahreen, congrats on ordering the watch!



Thank you Ellie. I am still awaiting confirmation on my request.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> I plan on getting an heure H tpm with diamonds for numbers and alligator strap.



Nice choice!


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Nice choice!



Thank you Med. Are you still in school?


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Med. Are you still in school?



No, haven't been in school in a very long time.


----------



## Mediana

Is it just me or is it really very little posts on tPF nowadays?


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Is it just me or is it really very little posts on tPF nowadays?



I am not sure. It is for the moment quite slow.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Back in town, need to go to a family thing. Going to the countryhouse in the evening.

Congrats Nahreen, a beautiful watch!!!Hope HNK confirms your order quickly and it's a speedy delivery. So excited for you [emoji3]

I don't feel completely recovered from the flu yet. It's starting to feel absolutely ridiculous. Some days are better than others.


----------



## Mediana

Yes, this flu is only getting worse for me. Gonna have to stay home at least two days more, something that is damaging to the wallet. Not only because you get lower income but you have all this time to shop online .


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  I hope the flu gets better.


----------



## Elliespurse

@Mediana @Nahreen - The new forum software is a year old now, is it harder to use? The total posts has only gone from 30million to 31million in this year  is it the app?

p.s. I'm doing my best and I'm 4 posts from celebrating 30k total posts now


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> @Mediana @Nahreen - The new forum software is a year old now, is it harder to use? The total posts has only gone from 30million to 31million in this year  is it the app?
> 
> p.s. I'm doing my best and I'm 4 posts from celebrating 30k total posts now



No, I was more thinking that its few new post right now. Perhaps its just the forums i visit. I can't say I'm very fond of the new software. I liked that you could hoover over Forum and they showed up. As for the app, well that one doesn't work for me at all. I installed an reinstalled but I don't even get to choose Forums. Every site is blanc.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I think it could be the app, perhaps the majority used the app in the old forum software. It could explain the fewer new posts


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> ^I think it could be the app, perhaps the majority used the app in the old forum software. It could explain the fewer new posts



Or its just summer?


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> Or its just summer?


Yes now I remember the summer is usually slow


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all 

30k posts


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all
> 
> 30k posts



Congrats Ellie [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92] a respectful 30k


----------



## Serva1

Arrived at the countryhouse a couple of hrs ago. Had a lovely day with my niece and the family thing went well.



Our city rhodo in full glory



Brunch at Hotel Kämp (our Grand)



Dear niece loves salmon



Outfit of the day



Desserts



Dear niece loves pink bags


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji295]️[emoji41] last day at the countryhouse. We had a little party yesterday, lanterns and candles, good pizza ( had a tinytiny slice) and now it's time to enjoy summer in central Europe instead. Will return here probably on the 13th of July. Love my paradise, the birdlife, lake and clean air. I forget my hectic work when I sit outside on the terrace and enjoy the morning sun with a bowl of latte. At times like this I feel so blessed for living in Scandinavia.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it sounds lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Arrived at the countryhouse a couple of hrs ago. Had a lovely day with my niece and the family thing went well.
> 
> View attachment 3735623
> 
> Our city rhodo in full glory
> 
> View attachment 3735624
> 
> Brunch at Hotel Kämp (our Grand)
> 
> View attachment 3735625
> 
> Dear niece loves salmon
> 
> View attachment 3735626
> 
> Outfit of the day
> 
> View attachment 3735627
> 
> Desserts
> 
> View attachment 3735628
> 
> Dear niece loves pink bags



Love your classic little Chanel broosch! I did search for one in the STH boutique awhile ago but they didn't have the design I wanted at the time.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji4][emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Love your classic little Chanel broosch! I did search for one in the STH boutique awhile ago but they didn't have the design I wanted at the time.



Thank you dear TgP, actually first time I wore it. The STH boutique had last time I visited, the basic baguette cut version of the double Cs, but very few chamelia brooches and none in tweed. I hope you find a nice one someday [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 

Lovely pics Serva. Your niece looks like a little lady in that lace dress.[emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!








This poor little bird. It was too late too save her/him.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Going on the European roadtrip today. Have to admit I haven't planned it, have ideas but would have liked to prep more. Fortunately everything fixed until Copenhagen and I don't need a lot of time to get more organized. Having a small child constantly at your side is something I'm not used.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Have a great roadtrip!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3]
> Going on the European roadtrip today. Have to admit I haven't planned it, have ideas but would have liked to prep more. Fortunately everything fixed until Copenhagen and I don't need a lot of time to get more organized. Having a small child constantly at your side is something I'm not used.



Have fun and travel safe! [emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! I'm up early for a meeting today.. This little friend was sitting outside our house a few days ago; maybe he/she knows about our cat and want to check him out[emoji1] They do look a bit like each other..


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3]
> Going on the European roadtrip today. Have to admit I haven't planned it, have ideas but would have liked to prep more. Fortunately everything fixed until Copenhagen and I don't need a lot of time to get more organized. Having a small child constantly at your side is something I'm not used.




Sounds fun!
Have a lovely trip!


----------



## Nahreen

Have a lovely trip Serva.


----------



## Mediana

Have fun Serva! What are you others up for this summer? Any vacation plans?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I don't have much plans, just some daytrips.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] and greetings from the ferry. On our way to STH. Thank you for all the well wishes. Love the catpics, will try to take nice pics from our roadtrip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. I got a suprise visit yesterday from a friend and we went out to a lovely dinner.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]

Greetings from Linköping, lovely city with a beautiful cathedral. Our next stop is Copenhagen. 

Went to Kolmården yesterday, the weather was great and I loved the rollacoaster. Tried the first and the last wagon and the first one was pretty extreme. My 7 yr old niece fell in love with the wooden rollacoaster too. We have a wooden one too in Helsinki that smells tar, like an old wooden boat. It's not that extreme but since it's been in use since 1951 there is a suspence how long the whole thing will keep up. There are suspicious sounds when you ride it but a repairman regulary checks the bolts etc.


----------



## Serva1

Had dinner with a dear friend [emoji173]️



The tuna was very good



The chicken looked good too


----------



## Serva1

This bag is so beautiful [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## allanrvj

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3]
> Going on the European roadtrip today. Have to admit I haven't planned it, have ideas but would have liked to prep more. Fortunately everything fixed until Copenhagen and I don't need a lot of time to get more organized. Having a small child constantly at your side is something I'm not used.


Enjoy Copenhagen! It's crappy right now but hopefully by the time you get here it's nice and warm. Also hopefully H is open by the time you get here. Damn store keeps getting delayed. I want to get a Calvi! lol


----------



## Serva1

allanrvj said:


> Enjoy Copenhagen! It's crappy right now but hopefully by the time you get here it's nice and warm. Also hopefully H is open by the time you get here. Damn store keeps getting delayed. I want to get a Calvi! lol



Thank you allanrvj. We just checked in and enjoy lovely evening sun. Going out for dinner and perhaps visit the Tivoli. Will return here in August when the new H store hopefully opens and you get your calvi [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you allanrvj. We just checked in and enjoy lovely evening sun. Going out for dinner and perhaps visit the Tivoli. Will return here in August when the new H store hopefully opens and you get your calvi [emoji1]



The Tivoli is really nice to visit. There are several restaurants there. I hope you have a nice evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Have a great stay Serva.


----------



## allanrvj

Serva1 said:


> Thank you allanrvj. We just checked in and enjoy lovely evening sun. Going out for dinner and perhaps visit the Tivoli. Will return here in August when the new H store hopefully opens and you get your calvi [emoji1]





Nahreen said:


> The Tivoli is really nice to visit. There are several restaurants there. I hope you have a nice evening.



Let me know if you need restaurant recommendations. I have a list! From Noma to Kebabistan. lol


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening, and happy Midsomer everyone![emoji254][emoji272][emoji259][emoji253][emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Tivoli was great!!!The highlight was when we just had finished our dinner and admired the peacocks outside Nimb, when all of a sudden HRH Queen Margarethe approached and sat on a bench with a lady in waiting? I didn't take pics, the paparazzi stood next to me. 

My little niece didn't want her black leather jacket on, because she said she wants to " look cute for the queen" with her white lace top.

The Queen doesn't smoke publicly anymore, we let her have her moment and then she went to Nimb. My Mom was very happy, she likes to read about the Scandinavian royals [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that's a nice moment


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. 

How nice to see some Royalties at Tivoli.


----------



## kashmira

I have had so much to do the last week and have been "missing in action". I want to wish everyone nice midsummer!

Serva: I may bump into you if you are still in Copenhagen


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Hamburg [emoji1]






Will explore the city a bit more tomorrow. Had 30 min time to rush to H Hamburg before closing.




A lovely beautiful store with excellent friendly service. Shame I don't come to Hburg often in business, would love shopping here more regulary.




A small bag but precious item.




A black alligator lisse cardcase for a very special person [emoji813]️


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> I have had so much to do the last week and have been "missing in action". I want to wish everyone nice midsummer!
> 
> Serva: I may bump into you if you are still in Copenhagen



Shame we didn't bump into each other in Copenhagen. You would have recognized my mini barenia halzan [emoji1]


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Shame we didn't bump into each other in Copenhagen. You would have recognized my mini barenia halzan [emoji1]


... and you my etain/tosca Kelly! Enjoy Hamburg, we may go there later this summer.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> ... and you my etain/tosca Kelly! Enjoy Hamburg, we may go there later this summer.



Thank you, have a great summer too. [emoji295]️ Will continue my H roadtrip and post pics here st CS [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji1]


Apfelstrudel [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Great pics and congrats on the card case find!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]

Frühstück


----------



## Nahreen

Hotel breakfast is so nice. I now long for a hotel visit.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## kashmira

Evening! 

I am back home again. Copenhagen is a lovely city but this time the weather was pretty bad. I hope to be able to go back later this summer.


----------



## Serva1

Evening and greetings from Frankfurt. Architecture is a mix, not my city. I visited the H store in Hannover, small but nice and friendly service. They pulled out all sorts of things including a Constance wallet in black alligator and rghw but I prefer the KP. Didn't make it to the Frankfurt store before closing.

I loved the drive from Hannover to Frankfurt. Great mountain scenery with large fields, pretty trees and curvy road in top speed. 

Guess we were lucky with the weather when we were in Copenhagen. It was such a lovely evening at Tivoli. 





Hermès no 2 Hannover. Small but nice SAs. I was the only customer and I bought a third Samuraij scarf ( same cw 5 that I already have)



Hermès no 3 Frankfurt. Larger store with two floors.


----------



## Serva1

Pics from my Saturday evening stroll. The innerstadt is pretty busy, but I found some sanctuaries too.




Heading to Zürich tomorrow and will visit my 4th Hermès store on Monday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, lovely pics Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1] thank you.

I guess I will be boring you with more breakfast pics. Enjoying a lovely garden view from ceining high windows. The trees are lovely but it's too cold for me to sit outside in my lace dress.







Really friendly staff. I feel like a princess right now [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

^I really enjoy the pics!  I was looking at new production apartment (on the web) this week, it had floor-to-ceiling windows, kitchen, living room, bedroom in a row in front of a long balcony


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^I really enjoy the pics!  I was looking at new production apartment (on the web) this week, it had floor-to-ceiling windows, kitchen, living room, bedroom in a row in front of a long balcony



I think the floor-to-ceiling windows are interesting, always thinking about how to keep them clean but if there is a balcony with glass outside it shouldn't be a problem. I love natural light in my home and a great light plan for the evening. The winters are so gloomy that we need light, preferably also some kind of fireplace.


----------



## Serva1

We discussed a new home with DBF yesterday and I said I will have one room with antique furniture and old family portraits, paintings and books (a library). The rest will be modern. Will also take some pieces to the countryhouse. An old chandelier goes with modern clean simple line furniture. It will be easier to clean a modern spacious home as we get older. I can also fit a painting or statue in the walk in closet. We now have a sculpture in the hallway that will probably continue serving at the same place.


----------



## Elliespurse

^That would nice, a room with antique design in an otherwise modern apartment


----------



## kashmira

Hello

It's so nice with all pics Serva!

We have actually invested in a very modern apartment (a duplex but quite small, 92 m2) which will be ready in 2021. It will have windows from the wall to the ceiling (5 m in the living room) and I think the only option for this flat is very modern furniture. Unfortunately there is no balcony but it is on floor 32/33...


----------



## kashmira

I only have  a few pictures but one bathroom will look like this:



The other one like this:



I think the windows in the living room will look similar like this (but the picture is from one of the penthouse-apartments which will be much bigger):


----------



## Elliespurse

kashmira said:


> I only have  a few pictures but one bathroom will look like this:
> View attachment 3743416
> 
> 
> The other one like this:
> View attachment 3743417
> 
> 
> I think the windows in the living room will look similar like this (but the picture is from one of the penthouse-apartments which will be much bigger):
> View attachment 3743419


It's a dream apartment!!  I would love to view the evening/night city lights!


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> It's a dream apartment!!  I would love to view the evening/night city lights!


Thanks Ellie! The view will be more like on the last picture.

Here is an early sketch


Unfortunately there will be less windows than on these sketches.
This is what it will look like (not too happy with the kitchen in the living room but there were other things with this flat which was too good to pass).



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Because of this flat there will most probably be little Hermès for me during the coming years.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello
> 
> It's so nice with all pics Serva!
> 
> We have actually invested in a very modern apartment (a duplex but quite small, 92 m2) which will be ready in 2021. It will have windows from the wall to the ceiling (5 m in the living room) and I think the only option for this flat is very modern furniture. Unfortunately there is no balcony but it is on floor 32/33...



Glad you like my random pics. 
Exactly my DBF taste, as high up as possible [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] I'm personally more into old jugend buildings and attic apartments, but then you cannot reach the garage with the home lift. There are no top modern skyscrapers in Helsinki but a couple of office buildings, some even old nice ones, have access with lift to garage. After a total makeover these offices are turned to apartments.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Thanks Ellie! The view will be more like on the last picture.
> 
> Here is an early sketch
> View attachment 3743423
> 
> Unfortunately there will be less windows than on these sketches.
> This is what it will look like (not too happy with the kitchen in the living room but there were other things with this flat which was too good to pass).
> 
> View attachment 3743426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this flat there will most probably be little Hermès for me during the coming years.



I think after a certain period of hoarding Hermès and jewellery I will have enough of luxuries. Then it's time to invest in my two nieces, nice flats, but first I want them to get an education, a profession, so everything doesn't come on a silver plate.

The drawings look nice and you get to choose your materials etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The double height will be amazing


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Thank you Serva for posting all the lovely photos. I get hungry seeing food pictures. It will be interesting for you to be able to compare all the H stores. 

Kashmira, great seeing your flat. I guess you will not buy another house now since you will soon be able to live in that flat. 

We are in the process of clearing out closets/drawers and getting rid of things that have not been used for many years. DH wants to get a movable hoover that cleans the floor itself so we need to get rid of some furniture.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Glad you like my random pics.
> Exactly my DBF taste, as high up as possible [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] I'm personally more into old jugend buildings and attic apartments, but then you cannot reach the garage with the home lift. There are no top modern skyscrapers in Helsinki but a couple of office buildings, some even old nice ones, have access with lift to garage. After a total makeover these offices are turned to apartments.


This will be a rather spectacular building. I think it will be approximately 69 floors and there will be a hotel on the first floor so you have access to a gym, pool and room service and the garage is downstairs! I cannot decide what I like more, older flats in apartments built around 1890-1910 or modern penthouses. What we have bought is obviously not a penthouse but it is a bit special in that way that it is a duplex.


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> ^The double height will be amazing


We hope so!


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Kashmira, great seeing your flat. I guess you will not buy another house now since you will soon be able to live in that flat.



I think we may stay here but if we find a really good apartment before 2021 we may consider to sell our house.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all

Today I saw the kittens after Ocean for the first time. They are 12 days and lovely


----------



## Elliespurse

^Really cute!  - Just in case of interest: A rocket launch Live webcast coming up in ten minutes http://www.spacex.com/


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and greetings from the beautiful city of Zürich!!!

This is a place I want to return to. Good food and lovely architecture. Had dinner at Restaurant Zeughauskeller, an old armoury build in 1487. The food was very good and I will pic up two Apfelstrudels after shopping at Hermès today.



The filet was grilled on a large sword. I like the reference to the history of the buildning.



Beautiful roof and great atmosphere in this large openspace restaurant. 



Some details remind me of Paris.



Narrow streets and hideouts can be found.



And around the corner a most beautiful balchony from the 1750s.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Lovely pics and history!


----------



## Serva1

I will explore a couple of stores today and then my DBF wants to head for the Alps instead of my preplanned route to Lausanne, Bern and Lucerne, so I will miss those H stores but can visit Gstaad instead. It's sunny and warm here in Switzerland.








A view with the Limmat, an art museum with Swedish colours and one of the many church towers that play a wonderful tone every hour.


----------



## Serva1

Just had to revisit and look at Ocean's first kitties, soooo adorable [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

I realise I didn't mention Stuttgart that we visited yesterday and had a short pitstop there. This city is all about Mercedes for me. 




The H store is located inside the Breuninger shopping center, naturally closed on Sunday, but I believe I didn't miss anything special. From the German stores Hamburg is my favourite. Will not visit Munich on this trip, a store that might be of interest.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 
My DBF took me to the Alps today. We had incredibly warm weather and enjoyed the curvy mountain roads.



A lot of cows and some goats on the sloaps. The Alps in summertime look so different compared to wintry landscapes.



The mountain lakes had beautiful colours.



We drowe some really zigzag roads and now I truly understand why guys like sportscars. They are so handy here. Saw a beautiful red ferrari [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Lovely pics!



Morning Ellie [emoji3] and greetings from Genève. Going to Chamonix and Lyon today. Switzerland was lovely and I definitely need to return to Zürich, such a lovely city.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Great summer memories


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening and greetings from Lyon [emoji3]



Chamonix earlier today



View from the mountain



Gourmet burger on the hotel balcony. Didn't eat the fries.



Lyon at night


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Having breakfast in the room today. Managed to write some work emails and feels good to be able to solve issues while being on vacation. Next stop is probably Bourges and then Nantes. The exiting Loire valley I've been dreaming to visit for a couple of years.

View attachment 3746418


----------



## Serva1

Kashmira, I just loved the pic with the new bathtub duplex [emoji173]️ had to take a look at it again. It's great my DBF doesn't have to have a sauna in town, so I hope I could have something like that also in future. I need my bath åtub especially in winter. Takes away stress and I get less migrains. Love the look of your modern apartment [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie and greetings from Bourges, a relatively small town with a lot of history and a stunning medieval Cathedral. Went to the Pillivyit factory store and bought a lot of porcelain and some really nice glasses with an old design. 




The windows were so beautiful







I didn't attend mass but it would have been a lovely experience.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Beautiful buildings!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]



Still touring different H stores. The most interesting so far have been Hamburg, Zürich and Lyon. In Geneva I met a lovely SA too. Going to explore the Loire Valley today from Bourges to Nantes and visit 2 more H stores. Today is definitely one of the highlights of our trip.

I've got 2 people complementing my French and it made me very happy. I learn more every day by listening to the radio and there is French everywhere. Writing would be difficult but it gives me pleasure to be able to speak basic phrases and I hope I will pick up more today. 










Beautiful things everywhere and they have wooden doors instead of cast iron


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji254] I've been so busy with work so I haven't got the time to catch up with TPF this week.

Beautiful pics, I love France[emoji4] I have wonderful memories from a road trip through France I did as a child too, so I can share your excitement on travel by car Serva! Nice architecture in the cities and beautiful nature on the countryside[emoji4] Hope you find some nice things at H. 

Hope everyone is having a great summer so far as well![emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone![emoji254] I've been so busy with work so I haven't got the time to catch up with TPF this week.
> 
> Beautiful pics, I love France[emoji4] I have wonderful memories from a road trip through France I did as a child too, so I can share your excitement on travel by car Serva! Nice architecture in the cities and beautiful nature on the countryside[emoji4] Hope you find some nice things at H.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great summer so far as well![emoji295]️



Thank you TgP [emoji3] and so nice you have done a roadtrip here. We are definitely going to do another one in future that will focus on Provence, Monaco and a little Italy. It's been so much fun and the weather has been fabulous. 

Sharing my H goods at the end of this trip when I return home. There will probably not be so many items, because I really cannot leave them in the car when making a pitstop. The hotels are safer but I'm still a bit paranoid about leaving precious items in the hotelroom. This H roadtrip is more about visiting a lot of H stores and returning later for shopping, but naturally if I see something I like I go for it [emoji3]

Hope you too have a great summer and I wish the weather turns sunny and warm [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone and greetings from Nantes. Having a glass of champagne in the lobby and listening to piano music. It's very relaxing after a day climbing narrow stares in medieval castles...

Today was very special, loved the fairytale Saumur castle and Angers was spectacular too with gardens and the most extensive collection of medieval tapestries. Just love tapestries!


----------



## Serva1

A very windy day in Saumur on a small balcony ( the Bellevue) but the view was spectacular


----------



## Serva1

We explored Saumur in detail and had a light lunch in the courtyard. The Loire valley has many famous wines so naturally plenty of grapes everywhere. Will post more pics later  

Today"s patisserie


----------



## Serva1

A glass of champagne crowns the day


----------



## Serva1

Tomorrow we are going to Rennes, Caen and Deauville, a legendary city I've been waiting to explore ever since I've read about Coco Chanel's first store and when I saw Kashmira's pics it became a must. After Deauville we will probably go to Le Havre, Lille and Bruxelles. My car trunk is packed with porcelain and French glasses and a birdhouse from Kolmården, so our cabintrolleys can barely fit, meaning no more serious shopping for lamps etc in Europe. Luckily my DBF doesn't complain about my shopping and he knows I need my cafe au lait cups, that are so difficult to find...This trip has proved that I chose the right guy 20 yrs ago


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji295]️ 



The Loire valley is an important winedistrict


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Greetings from Deauville [emoji173]️ a charming vacation resort and city in Normandie. Thank you dear kashmira for giving me hotel tips, we love our hotel, so beautifully situated on top of a hill. The view is spectacular!






Not so many orange boxes, considering how many H boutiques I've visited. Will reveal when I get home. Still a few stores to visit [emoji3]

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Serva1

For all of you who love Chanel Deauville is where Coco started her business. No store anymore but a very chic plaque.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all



Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie [emoji3]
> 
> Greetings from Deauville [emoji173]️ a charming vacation resort and city in Normandie. Thank you dear kashmira for giving me hotel tips, we love our hotel, so beautifully situated on top of a hill. The view is spectacular!
> 
> View attachment 3748985
> 
> View attachment 3748986
> 
> 
> Not so many orange boxes, considering how many H boutiques I've visited. Will reveal when I get home. Still a few stores to visit [emoji3]
> 
> Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend!



I am so happy that you like the hotel! We sure did and will stay there next time we go to Deauville which we both love! Thanks for sharing all photos - it's so much fun to look  at them!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. 

Thank you for posting all those lovely pictures Serva. I am now longing to see more of Europe. DH and I decided to do all the far away places when we were younger and then Europe when we got older and we lost our patience for spending 15 hours on a plane. I think our upcoming trip to South Africa is our last long trip. 

Looking forward to seeing whats in those orange boxes Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  Yes lovely pics!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] still in Deauville, the hotel is so comfortable and breakfast in bed so we are very slow this morning. Looking at the scenery and listening to birds singing. DBF said it's just like at our countryhouse and he is so right about that.




I hope DBF is not getting used to this kind of service at home [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji3] still in Deauville, the hotel is so comfortable and breakfast in bed so we are very slow this morning. Looking at the scenery and listening to birds singing. DBF said it's just like at our countryhouse and he is so right about that.
> 
> View attachment 3749641
> 
> 
> I hope DBF is not getting used to this kind of service at home [emoji3]


If he wants this service at home, you tell him to hire a chef and a maid[emoji23]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Having a lazy afternoon on our terrace. We collected our new parasol this week. Its mainly for the parts which our "markis" won't cover or when we only need a little shade.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  It looks great!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I am very pleased with our outdoor area now.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone and greetings from Lille [emoji3]
Drove the car today from Deauville to Lille in sunny weather. Had a lovely time at Hermès and found a pair of Tods at Pritemps. This is a very beautiful relaxed city with architectural influence from Belgium.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely terrace Nahreen! Plenty of space [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] going to Brussel and Amsterdam today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Safe travels.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Safe travels.



Thank you Ellie [emoji173]️


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning BB, Saikhan looks like a mini lynx lynx in this pic [emoji7][emoji173]️ His fur is so fluffy [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Lovely terrace Nahreen! Plenty of space [emoji3]



Thank you Serva.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone!

Today we will look at some plants for our garden. It looks like a construction site now



I am longing for the day when we will have a nice garden/terrance such as the one as Nahreen has!

Thank you for sharing all these pictures Serva! I am so much longing for the vacation when seeing these though we may stay at home this summer (and work in the garden...).

Love your cat Blueberry!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Blueberry12

Now we have 4 cats.
These little ladies are the nieces of the boys.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Aww


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## kashmira

Morning

Lovely cats Blueberry! Did you bring them home this weekend?


----------



## Serva1

Morning and greetings from Amsterdam [emoji3] 

Congrats BB on your extended catfamily. Our two cuties look absolutely adorable [emoji173]️

How nice that you are making a garden makeover kashmira! A lot of work but think about the result and how great it will be in a year or two [emoji3]

We are going back to Hamburg today. I miss France so much already but I will return in autumn. It's cold in A'dam so I'm wearing a cashmere sweater


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Morning
> 
> Lovely cats Blueberry! Did you bring them home this weekend?




Yes. 
They are so tiny & cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning and greetings from Amsterdam [emoji3]
> 
> Congrats BB on your extended catfamily. Our two cuties look absolutely adorable [emoji173]️
> 
> How nice that you are making a garden makeover kashmira! A lot of work but think about the result and how great it will be in a year or two [emoji3]
> 
> We are going back to Hamburg today. I miss France so much already but I will return in autumn. It's cold in A'dam so I'm wearing a cashmere sweater




Thanx. The kittens are so sweet & funny!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## kashmira

Evening all



Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx. The kittens are so sweet & funny!


They are lovely!  Congrats on your new family members!


----------



## Serva1

Evening and greetings from lovely Hamburg [emoji3] Back at my favourite hotel in Hamburg and the best Apfelstrudel I've ever had!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Today we will look at some plants for our garden. It looks like a construction site now
> View attachment 3750819
> 
> 
> I am longing for the day when we will have a nice garden/terrance such as the one as Nahreen has!
> 
> Thank you for sharing all these pictures Serva! I am so much longing for the vacation when seeing these though we may stay at home this summer (and work in the garden...).
> 
> Love your cat Blueberry!



Garden work is actually very relaxing! [emoji4] That makes two of us; that's how I will spend this summer too, working in the garden[emoji1][emoji6]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3751279
> View attachment 3751280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we have 4 cats.
> These little ladies are the nieces of the boys.



Oh, so sweet! Adorable[emoji847]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening everyone!


----------



## Blueberry12

Saikhan enjoys the view. 
He loves to sit on cars.


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Evening all
> 
> 
> They are lovely!  Congrats on your new family members!





Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Oh, so sweet! Adorable[emoji847]




Yes , they are! So small and soft!


----------



## Blueberry12

It was raining very bad today , Sheyn & Saikhan got all wet.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening and greetings from lovely Hamburg [emoji3] Back at my favourite hotel in Hamburg and the best Apfelstrudel I've ever had!
> View attachment 3752236




Nice . Have you tried Cherry , Poppysead or _Quarkstrudel ? 


_


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Nice . Have you tried Cherry , Poppysead or _Quarkstrudel ?
> 
> 
> _



Never but all 3 sound exciting![emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Never but all 3 sound exciting![emoji3]




Cherry Strudel is my fave.


----------



## Serva1

Some pics from our roadtrip:


The Royal Palace in Brussels, a city that didn't impress me.



A very interesting museum in Amsterdam I will have to visit some day. 





Shopping at de Bijenkorf in A'dam





Had time to visit both H stores [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning greeting from the gym.

Thank you for the lovely pics Serva. I have visited the handbag museum in Amsterdam when I went to Amsterdam on a business trip a few years ago. I went with my bosses wife. It is worth a visit.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen 

Serva - Thanks for the pics!  I've read about the handbag museum before.. hmm, where? on tPF of course: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/museum-of-handbags-and-purses-website.100595/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/museum-of-handbags-and-purses.361/


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen & Ellie [emoji3] Greetings from the sunny Hamburg. Going to the H store at 10am and some other boutiques, before driving to Copenhagen for the night. 

Thank you Ellie for the museum link, didn't have time to visit it this time but it's nice to return to A'dam with my niece and DBF.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji846]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Tgp [emoji3]

Greetings from Copenhagen [emoji173]️ such a charming city. Had a homemade icecream (raspberry&mango sorbet) while walking on Strøget and it wasn't too sweet, delicious!



And found a nice shop with lamps (they even had my floor lamp!!!) but unfortunately my cartrunk is completely full, as i anticipated by now [emoji3]



Went to see how the work at the H store is proceeding.



I'm really looking forward to revisiting this city after a month.


----------



## Serva1

We are going to Oscarshamn for the night [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] Greetings from Oskarshamn.


----------



## Serva1

We went to Ystad today to follow "the footsteps of Wallander".




A cute little town. Will post more pics when home. The wifi here doesn't work so well.




When we drove from Ystad I experienced the beauty of the Swedish countryside in sunshine. The old oaktrees, intensely red poppyflowers and beautiful old farmhouses. I really got a good dose of Sweden on this roadtrip and I loved the scenery that had small hills and you could see for miles. Cows and horses, even the wild hog signs (we only have warningsigns for moose or reindeer in Lapland) and deersigns [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon. Nahreen [emoji3] 

Greetings from Stockholm [emoji41][emoji295]️ great weather! It was fun to do the roadtrip but equally wonderful to come home tomorrow, start washing laundry and French porcelain and glasses. Sleeping in my own bed ( Hästens of course) is heaven.


----------



## Serva1

A couple of pics from Ystad


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon. Nahreen [emoji3]
> 
> Greetings from Stockholm [emoji41][emoji295]️ great weather! It was fun to do the roadtrip but equally wonderful to come home tomorrow, start washing laundry and French porcelain and glasses. Sleeping in my own bed ( Hästens of course) is heaven.



Indeed, great weather today![emoji4][emoji295]️[emoji526] 

Evening everyone!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Shoefrenzy said:


> But I know terrible experience about Savannahs...



The online or the boutique? What kind of experience? Personally I've only visited the boutique once and my friend bought 2 pairs without any hazzle. I would have visited the store yesterday but didn't have time. They have some lovely shoes [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] greetings from the boat, I will be home in 1hr!!!! We had some excitement in Oskarshamn yesterday, a flat tyre, but it was quickly fixed. I'm so happy we will change our car this year, first and last Ford for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'm happy it worked out.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva [emoji2] I'm happy it worked out.


Afternoon. Ellie, I saw the posts by Shofrenzy. What did the person mean by dm function?


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Ellie, I saw the posts by Shofrenzy. What did the person mean by dm function?


Afternoon Nahreen. I don't know about the dm, perhaps the multi-quote function?


----------



## kashmira

Afternoon all!

I believe that DM is short for "direct message"


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] so nice to be home. We have great weather here too so it helps [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Welcome back.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. At the country house.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] feels good to be back. 

So much household work and office next week but then I'm off to the countryhouse!


----------



## Nahreen

Welcome home Serva. Thank you for posting all the photos from your trip. One more week to work. DHs family is coming at the end of next week. First his parents for two nights and then his sister with family.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Good luck with the visitors Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening.


----------



## kashmira

Evening

DH has been in London this weekend watching U2 and me and the cats have had a very calm weekend. Now it is just one week at work and then my vaction starts - cannot wait!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] 
Decided to come to the countryhouse, because my Monday meeting got postponed. So nice to be here [emoji173]️

Glad you enjoyed the pics Nahreen, it was fun but at the same time exhausting to do the H roadtrip. Glad your vacation is starting![emoji3]

Hope the weather will be great when you have your vacation kashmira [emoji3] I'm going to Copenhagen in August. Will be so fun [emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening everyone![emoji4]

Our little cat is making progress, almost a true outdoor cat! (Soon..!) I think the view over the national park/naturreservat and all the trees and birds are tempting for him...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP  Lovely pics!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. At the gym.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] gloomy day at the countryhouse but it doesn't matter, because I need to go to town. Have some meetings tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening Ellie! [emoji4]


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone! 

Serva I might hade missed it, but what H did you get on your road trip? 
I've been two weeks on Gotland for work and now I'm camping on Färöarna. I went to H at the airport in Copenhagen and saw a lovely shawl but didn't have the time to buy. Hopefully it will be there when I fly back on Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Med!  I could have guessed your going to Färöarna, it's summer and all  How is it so far?


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> Hi Med!  I could have guessed your going to Färöarna, it's summer and all  How is it so far?



Its very pretty and lots and lots of sheep 
Not much to do except hike and take in the nature. Now I'm in the tent and for some reason watching summer murder with Leif G.W person about the tent murders in Appojaure


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med, that sounds scary


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Mediana said:


> Its very pretty and lots and lots of sheep
> Not much to do except hike and take in the nature. Now I'm in the tent and for some reason watching summer murder with Leif G.W person about the tent murders in Appojaure



Leif's great[emoji1] Love his tv-shows! Together with pure nature - sounds like a wonderful vacation! *nature nerd*[emoji269][emoji269]*true crime nerd*[emoji859][emoji859]

Morning everyone![emoji4][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

Ending our vacation with a last night at a hotel and a truly wonderful dinner at Koks. Love camping but it's great to stay at a hotel when it's been raining most day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Serva I might hade missed it, but what H did you get on your road trip?
> I've been two weeks on Gotland for work and now I'm camping on Färöarna. I went to H at the airport in Copenhagen and saw a lovely shawl but didn't have the time to buy. Hopefully it will be there when I fly back on Friday.



Morning everyone [emoji3]

Hope you had a great vacation Med [emoji3] camping at Färöarna sounds exciting! 

Didn't post my H yet, been too busy&lazy. I didn't buy any big items partly because I'm so picky nowadays.


----------



## Serva1

Bought this MT (my first with the new format) to match a bag I inherited from dear Mom. 



Probably my last 32 belt with a buckle I was missing from my collection.



My collection of Carmens is definitely now complete with my craie beauty. Been currently using my rouge H, because it's so lovely [emoji173]️



Bought a second Samuraij cw05 scarf, because the colours are so perfect. The twilly will be used as a strap for my orange KW.



A SilkyCity bag in pm to remind me of the Loire valley and the beautiful horses.


----------



## Serva1

There are a couple of small things missing ( including 2 pairs of sandals) but visiting about 17 different H stores in Europe was the most exciting thing to do and DBF so supportive of my H addiction [emoji3] We have so many good memories and stayed at nice hotels, eating good food at restaurants and visiting beautiful places. This H roadtrip definitely gave me new impressions of some European countries.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening @Serva1 Lovely new items and colors!  Congrats!  The roadtrip sounds lovely too with lots of memories.


----------



## Mediana

Sounds like you had a lively time Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] and greetings from the countryhouse! 

Love the quiet mornings and the sun. Will have 4 guests here next week but luckily they will sleep in the guest cottages so I will still have my mornings [emoji3] 

Thank you Ellie&Med, yes the roadtrip was better than I expected but next time we will take a flight to Nice and rent a car instead. I will definitely return to Lyon and explore south of France a bit more including north of Italy.

Just to share a story that puts a smile on my face [emoji3]
I've always liked Pillivyit porcelain, although it's very heavy and more for restaurants. It's a family owned company and there is just one kitchenstore in Finland that sells the brand for consumers and they have practically no stock, everything has to be ordered. I visited their factory shop at Mehun Sur Yevre during my roadtrip and bought a lot, including glasses from the oldest still working European glassfactory. The lady who run the store had been working 36 years for the company and she only spoke French but we chatted a lot and I was her first Finnish customer. I loved shopping in that store and DBF who seldom enjoys these types of shops was exploring the shelves too, finding nice things for our home and the countryhouse. 

All the porcelain was very professionally packed by the lady and after I had put all the boxes in the trunk and was returning the shopping trolley and said goodbye the lady asked me to follow her, saying she wanted to give me a present. I was very surprised especially when she said I could choose anything I like. I thanked her and said I would choose a piece, to which she said, no madame, not just one but 2 or 3...Very surprised but naturally glad she wanted to give me a present, I chose 2 big lion head terrines, because that is so Pillivyit.

I found a small selection of Pillivyit porcelain at Illums in Copenhagen, including the lionhead terrine [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I went shoeshopping this week and haven't carried my B35 in gris tourterelle for a while. It's a great size and doesn't feel heavy. Most of my Bs are size 30.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The Pillivyit porcelain is gorgeous!  and the story is a nice experience!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. 

Started my vacation today. My in laws have stayed two nights and my sis in law with family is coming today. 

Serva, thank you for sharing all your lovely purchases. I think flying and then renting a car is a good option if one wants to see the south of Europe. I think I would like to visit Italy and Monaco and maybe some castles in Germany.

This one would be interesting. I had it as a puzzle when I was a kid.
http://www.neuschwanstein.de/englisch/tourist/index.htm

Another interesting one is this one.
http://schlosslinderhof.de/englisch/palace/history.htm


We will go to STH on Wednesday for two nights. Will do some errands at NK.


----------



## Serva1

Have a great time in STH Nahreen and I hope the weather will be nice [emoji295]️ 

The castles look lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## kashmira

Good evening! It's my first vacation day and I cannot believe that I have 4 weeks off from work! We have not planned anything special this vacation but it feels good. I have been working so hard so it is just good to be at home doing "nothing".

Lovely purchases Serva! The same twilly is waiting for me (it will be shipped when a gavroche I have asked my SA for has arrived to the store)! I plan to use it for my potiron GP.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3][emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. All guests are now gone and we can relax until our trip to STH.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Soon need to start thinking about my packing for STH.


----------



## kashmira

Morning all! 

Stockholm is always a good idea Nahreen. If everything goes according to plan my DH will pick up a summer/weekend car on Saturday and then we may go on a short vacation trip with the car.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Kashmira and Thingumpy. Time to do some garden work. It was raining yesterday nearly all day so today is perfect for going over the vegetable plot.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] We are almost finished with the guesthouse kitchen. It will rain in the afternoon so I'm going to town to get some small things for the new kitchen. 

My kitchengarden needs desperately my attendance so when the kitchen is done I will be able to put my energy into gardening, provided that the weather will be nice.

Have a great time in STH Nahreen[emoji92] Sounds great with the new car kashmira! We are changing ours into a white MB, will order it after our vacation.


----------



## kashmira

Hello all! This is the first "real" vacation day and it feels lovely! I have done some exercise (today at the crosstraining we have at home since my gym is very crowded this week due to Gothia  Cup) and later today I will go to the city and look at fabrics for a curtain to our bedroom. DH is working 3 more days before starting his vacation.

Serva! Although the car will be new to my DH, it is not a new car. I would have preferred an even never one than this but it seems to have been very well maintained and it is 14 years newer than DHs previous Porsche (this is also a Porsche 911) so I am not complaining. The car is not yet bought but DH has an agreement with the seller and will pick up the car on Saturday if everything goes according to plan.

Sounds nice with your new MB!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] hope you had a good day. Are you on vacation too?


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Serva! Although the car will be new to my DH, it is not a new car. I would have preferred an even never one than this but it seems to have been very well maintained and it is 14 years newer than DHs previous Porsche (this is also a Porsche 911) so I am not complaining. The car is not yet bought but DH has an agreement with the seller and will pick up the car on Saturday if everything goes according to plan.
> 
> Sounds nice with your new MB!



Well done with the exercise kashmira [emoji3] The Porche sounds nice and I confess I missed a sportscar in the Suisse Alps and hope we will return there some day with a better car. The new familycar will be a C class MB. My uncle always had a Porche and it's a special car that has a devoted clientel.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie [emoji3] hope you had a good day. Are you on vacation too?


Evening Serva, yes it's vacation now  (and next week too )


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## kashmira

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji295]️[emoji41]

So nice that more or less everyone is on vacation now[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Packed to our trip tomorrow.


----------



## Mediana

I so want to buy a car too, but with no parking space its just a bad idé.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP&Ellie [emoji3] 

A grey rainy day at the countryhouse but it's fine, because I don't  have to water my garden [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I so want to buy a car too, but with no parking space its just a bad idé.



Yes, in the city it's always a struggle. Personally I feel there are some drawbacks too. With a car I get a bit lazy, should use it more just for transporting things, but instead I book my days with a lot of things to do and then I h a v e to take the car in order to keep my appointments. With the new car I've decided to change my routines, it will stay in the garage and instead I will walk to the office, located 10 mins from home and get more healthy exercise, less hectic days and probably less migrains!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Soon arriving in STH.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Soon arriving in STH.



Hope you have fun in STH Nahreen [emoji3]

Going to town, but returning to the countryside tomorrow. Been missing a B on my arm (haven't carried one many times the last month) so I'm taking my B35 gt to the countryhouse!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. 

Thank you Serva. I had a nice morning browsing the stores. Of course I did not come out empty handed...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, the pic looks really nice!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Nahreen, you must have had a great time shopping at the best stores in STH [emoji3] Congrats on all your lovely purchases!!!Love how the ribbon of your strawhat goes perfectly with your indigo B30 [emoji7] and you bought your first MT!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.

Some dinner pics.

Yesterday we had buffé at Verandan.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Lunch today at Napolyon.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Dinner today at Wedholms.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Mmm..  Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Stockholm has been nice but as always I look forward to coming home. We did find the city to be suprisingly peaceful.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Back home. As much as I enjoy STH, it is always good to be home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## kashmira

Evening Ellie and Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Kashmira.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. BB - Cute pic!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Posting a pic of my new maxi twilly and the Chanel brosch in white/gold tweed that I bought in STH. The purple is a really nice shade and matches my flowers in the garden.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I love pink and purple.


----------



## Blueberry12

Catering from Bullandö krog.
Great food.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3772006
> View attachment 3772007
> View attachment 3772008
> View attachment 3772009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catering from Bullandö krog.
> Great food.


Looks great Blueberry.


----------



## Mediana

@Nahreen Looks like you got some Nailglow?  
@Blueberry Have you eaten at Bullandö restaurant this year? Haven't been out there this summer.


----------



## Mediana

I'm thinking of adding another H Shawl but can't decide which one. I truly don't need more of them but they are hard to resist. I should really just stick with jewellery instead.


----------



## Blueberry12

View attachment 3772245
View attachment 3772246



Some more pix.
With a chef & waitress included.


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> @Nahreen Looks like you got some Nailglow?
> @Blueberry Have you eaten at Bullandö restaurant this year? Haven't been out there this summer.




Not this year. But we eat there every year. 
We only had their catering so far.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> @Nahreen Looks like you got some Nailglow?
> @Blueberry Have you eaten at Bullandö restaurant this year? Haven't been out there this summer.



Yes I bought the nailglow from Dior and fuchsia pink nailpolish. I really also like the nailpolishes from Burberry. I bought some in Beverly Hills and now in Paris. I asked at the store in STH at Biblioteksgatan a year ago but they did not have any. Do you know if any store carries them in STH?


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I'm thinking of adding another H Shawl but can't decide which one. I truly don't need more of them but they are hard to resist. I should really just stick with jewellery instead.



There are none in the autumn collection that really made me interested, not in silk or cashmere, but I have only seen photos on internet and not in real life and I know that many are nicer in real life than on photos. Did you like the samurai 90 scarf? I love it and am hoping it will come in a large shawl in the spring. So I will most likely not buy any this autumn and wait until spring.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> There are none in the autumn collection that really made me interested, not in silk or cashmere, but I have only seen photos on internet and not in real life and I know that many are nicer in real life than on photos. Did you like the samurai 90 scarf? I love it and am hoping it will come in a large shawl in the spring. So I will most likely not buy any this autumn and wait until spring.



Hi, I hadn't even looked at the 90 scarfs since they don't interest me but I took a look at the Samurai pattern and its lovely. Hopefully it will come in a shawl version.

I did like Pirouette de galope som I'm thinking of getting one of those.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Yes I bought the nailglow from Dior and fuchsia pink nailpolish. I really also like the nailpolishes from Burberry. I bought some in Beverly Hills and now in Paris. I asked at the store in STH at Biblioteksgatan a year ago but they did not have any. Do you know if any store carries them in STH?


I don't think you can get them in Sweden at all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] been busy at the countryhouse with my houseguests. 

Lovely garden pic Nahreen and your new Chanel goldentweed chamelia is gorgeous [emoji7] 

BB your cats are so adorable [emoji173]️ and the food...

I love H shawls even though I more often wear a polo sweater. The Pirouette de galope is very artistic and I like the combination of white and deep dark navy. I haven't decided yet... but in S/S 2018 if the rumour is true, the Samuraij CSGM will definitely be on my shoppinglist.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] some of the guests leave today, so I have more time for myself and tPF. We have had great weather but today is a gloomy day so I will plant some flowers in pots (yes, very late this year due to my trip in Europe).


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. We also have guests but they will leave today as well.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3] been busy at the countryhouse with my houseguests.
> Lovely garden pic Nahreen and your new Chanel goldentweed chamelia is gorgeous [emoji7]
> BB your cats are so adorable [emoji173]️ and the food...
> 
> I love H shawls even though I more often wear a polo sweater. The Pirouette de galope is very artistic and I like the combination of white and deep dark navy. I haven't decided yet... but in S/S 2018 if the rumour is true, the Samuraij CSGM will definitely be on my shoppinglist.



Thank you so much Serva. Yes, the garden is beautiful now when the clematis is blooming.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Mediana said:


> I don't think you can get them in Sweden at all.



Not in store, but the Burberry website do ship to Sweden!  I actually prefer the website before the STH boutique thanks to better stock and make up availability.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! I've been occupied by garden work and renovations (we have been building a "kapprum") for storing winter clothing and guests outerwear. 

Also have been busy with a sick cat (he's now hospitalized for intense care and kidney treatment) and guests (relatives) from Finland! Very nice to have children for a visit  I think they appreciated the pool and enjoyed garden when we adults like to "fika" all the time - not that interesting to young people 

Hope everyone's having a great summer!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3773863
View attachment 3773864
View attachment 3773865


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Not in store, but the Burberry website do ship to Sweden!  I actually prefer the website before the STH boutique thanks to better stock and make up availability.


Thanks. I have ordered clothes before but I just though it would be easier to buy in a store if I only wanted to get one nailpolish. I assumed they would have some shipping fee aswell.


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone! I've been occupied by garden work and renovations (we have been building a "kapprum") for storing winter clothing and guests outerwear.
> 
> Also have been busy with a sick cat (he's now hospitalized for intense care and kidney treatment) and guests (relatives) from Finland! Very nice to have children for a visit  I think they appreciated the pool and enjoyed garden when we adults like to "fika" all the time - not that interesting to young people
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773863
> View attachment 3773864
> View attachment 3773865



Looking lovely.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] just returned home to the countryhouse. We have been fishing with dear niece and I'm starting to feel exhausted, because I'm not used to having so much going on around me...but she is sweet [emoji173]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Looking lovely.



Thank you!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] gloomy day here but at least no rain. Still sleepy...Still enjoying my holiday and the days are drifting, no consequence if it's weekday or weekend. At times I loose track [emoji33]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Feel the same Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!

Sale find of the day...
I have a matching bag already.


----------



## Elliespurse

BB - Congrats!  Love the color!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> BB - Congrats!  Love the color!



Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

With the bag :


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning
	

		
			
		

		
	



BB - Love this color!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Lovely wallet BB. It is always nice to have a matching set with wallet and bag.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon everyone [emoji3] 

Agree with Nahreen, so nice to have a complete set, handbag and purse, congrats BB, lucky sale finds [emoji106]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3] Hope you are enjoying your vacations! We have an adventure park nearby so I'm going to climb trees tomorrow wearing a helmet...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Thingumpy.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Grey and rainy here today. Going to town for errands and back to the countryhouse tomorrow evening. Everyone seems to be on vacation now, haven't got any work emails for a couple of days.


----------



## Mediana

Yes, everyone is still on vacation. Its so empty and nice at the office right now. I'm off for three more weeks of vacation on Tuesday. 

I got the H Pirouette au Galop in marine as a gift from BF. Its almost black and lovely but not sure it really suits me. It drains all my color from my face and makes me looks ashy. I need to have more color in my shawls. One would think I should know that by now.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone

Oh how I love having vacation! I went to the office this Tuesday just to check that everything was ok (I had 5 people in my team working) and now my intention is not to go back until I start to work in w33. There are very few e-mails and almost none I need to take some action on now.

DH has done an amazing job in our garden installing "rabattkanter" and we now have 3000 kg soil that needs to be spread out. Sooner or later I hope we will have a nice garden.

Next week we may go on a short roadtrip to Hamburg/Copenhagen (the new H store in Copenhagen has opened by then). We are thinking of going to Stockholm as well but maybe we have to save that for later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening kashmira


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Oh how I love having vacation! I went to the office this Tuesday just to check that everything was ok (I had 5 people in my team working) and now my intention is not to go back until I start to work in w33. There are very few e-mails and almost none I need to take some action on now.
> 
> DH has done an amazing job in our garden installing "rabattkanter" and we now have 3000 kg soil that needs to be spread out. Sooner or later I hope we will have a nice garden.
> 
> Next week we may go on a short roadtrip to Hamburg/Copenhagen (the new H store in Copenhagen has opened by then). We are thinking of going to Stockholm as well but maybe we have to save that for later.



Your trip to Hamburg and Copenhagen sounds great. My next trip to STH is the beginning of November but might do a trip in between for a CS meeting if anyone is interested.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Your trip to Hamburg and Copenhagen sounds great. My next trip to STH is the beginning of November but might do a trip in between for a CS meeting if anyone is interested.



Definitely interested, Fridays work best for me [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## kashmira

Hello

I read an interesting article called "No more than 10 handbags". Has anyone else read this? It would be interesting to know your thoughts about it.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello
> 
> I read an interesting article called "No more than 10 handbags". Has anyone else read this? It would be interesting to know your thoughts about it.



Yes, I read the article a long time ago. Doesn't work for me at the moment. I need more versatility and change bags often twice a day. I wear different bags in S/S and other colours in F/W. Also I would not be able to limit myself to only H and C bags. I enjoy LV, Alexander Wang, Céline, Fendi and Ferragamo. I also have one Mulberry left. When my nieces grow I will pass on some treasures and when I'm 60 I could limit my collection to 10 bags or perhaps even less.

But there is one point to this 10 bag "rule". Less bags would enable an exotic. Instead of buying many, a few for the same price.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Yes, I read the article a long time ago. Doesn't work for me at the moment. I need more versatility and change bags often twice a day. I wear different bags in S/S and other colours in F/W. Also I would not be able to limit myself to only H and C bags. I enjoy LV, Alexander Wang, Céline, Fendi and Ferragamo. I also have one Mulberry left. When my nieces grow I will pass on some treasures and when I'm 60 I could limit my collection to 10 bags or perhaps even less.
> 
> But there is one point to this 10 bag "rule". Less bags would enable an exotic. Instead of buying many, a few for the same price.



I am not sure of that I could do 10 but as I do not change my bags daily and try to buy bags that I can wear regardless of the season, I'll certainly think through very carefully before buying another bag if it is a bag I really "need" (and not just "want").


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I read the article after your tip Kashmira. I am feeling very content with my collection of bags. I have 14 premium designer bags now plus one K wallet that I bought to be used as a clutch. I rarely use them since I only use them for special occasions and never to work but I love looking at them. I remember buying every single one of them and several on my travels abroad. I think a croc bag is the only designer bag that could tempt me but only to feel my collection would be complete. However, the price is too high for me to take the plunge.

It will be interesting what I feel in South Africa where ostrich bags are sold since I don't have any in that material. I remember them being very nice but fairly expensive even without being designer ones when we visited Cape town 11 years ago. On this trip, there will be a fashionable department store close to our hotel in J'burg with designer stores and a handbag store which carries ostrich bags.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kashmira said:


> I am not sure of that I could do 10 but as I do not change my bags daily and try to buy bags that I can wear regardless of the season, I'll certainly think through very carefully before buying another bag if it is a bag I really "need" (and not just "want").



This is how I have built my collection too; 10 is perfect in theory  I change bag due to occasion but don't "need" more than for example one B, one K, a clutch, one or two under the radar/easy going work horses like Lindy or Picotin. I would do well with one black bag, one grey/neutral and something in color.

BUT; I easily fall in love with more, like a special color and so on, why the number might not stay to what I "need" but what I want... My rule is to never buy anything H that I can't love and use forever - so no "strange colors" that might bore me after a few seasons. 

I don't think I'll ever "need" more than ten H bags why ten would be a great number,

BUT 2; I already have about ten bags from other designers like Prada and Miu Miu that I don't want to get rid of, why the total number of ten is to few...  :/

If I would have started with H bags, 10 would probably be just the perfect amount!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Finally done with my new "kapprum"  







Decided to paint the cupboard in the original shade of very light grey, someone took if of many years ago. 

Good evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning
	

		
			
		

		
	



@ThingumyPoppy - The kapprum looks great!


----------



## Mediana

@ThingumyPoppy Looks great! 

As for bags. Well, I certainly don't need any more and I've been fairly good for a while. I'm still looking to replace my cross body Cloe and if I find a good one I'll get it, but otherwise I'm content with what I already have. A couple of years ago I didn't think I could do only10 bags but I've changed my mind.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780048
> 
> @ThingumyPoppy - The kapprum looks great!



Thank you Ellie! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Mediana said:


> @ThingumyPoppy Looks great!
> 
> As for bags. Well, I certainly don't need any more and I've been fairly good for a while. I'm still looking to replace my cross body Cloe and if I find a good one I'll get it, but otherwise I'm content with what I already have. A couple of years ago I didn't think I could do only10 bags but I've changed my mind.



Thank you Mediana! [emoji4][emoji4] I came to the conclusion that it must be age [emoji6] at least for me. One think more carefully about what you really need, or at least would be able to use...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji295]️[emoji41] great weather today!!!


----------



## Serva1

My H collection: 8 bags, 3 smaller slgs that I use as a crossbody or clutch, 1 SO (K28 sellier) I'm still waiting for. I hope to add a K retourne to my collection, so I might end up with just 10 H bags after all [emoji3]


----------



## Mediana

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you Mediana! [emoji4][emoji4] I came to the conclusion that it must be age [emoji6] at least for me. One think more carefully about what you really need, or at least would be able to use...



My problem is that I'm too lazy to switch bag freqently. I tend to use the same one, over and over again. One might think I only own one.


----------



## Nahreen

I can't use my nice bags for work which is a shame. The weather here is not so good either and some of them are a bit delicate and I don't want to ruin them so they are used less frequently. I don't want to get rid of any of them and my purchasing them are attached with a lot of memories since I bought them after a lot of hard work. But I am getting more and more content and that includes also other acessories so I will probably only buy some more specific items to complement my collection. I do like interior decorating and it is soon time to do some small fixing in the house.


----------



## kashmira

Morning everyone!



Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. I read the article after your tip Kashmira. I am feeling very content with my collection of bags. I have 14 premium designer bags now plus one K wallet that I bought to be used as a clutch. I rarely use them since I only use them for special occasions and never to work but I love looking at them. I remember buying every single one of them and several on my travels abroad. I think a croc bag is the only designer bag that could tempt me but only to feel my collection would be complete. However, the price is too high for me to take the plunge.
> 
> It will be interesting what I feel in South Africa where ostrich bags are sold since I don't have any in that material. I remember them being very nice but fairly expensive even without being designer ones when we visited Cape town 11 years ago. On this trip, there will be a fashionable department store close to our hotel in J'burg with designer stores and a handbag store which carries ostrich bags.



I too remember buying all my bags and the feeling when I bought my first Birkin after having waited and saved for a long time was amazing. There are people who can buy any bag they want (I cannot!) but it has been such a joy when I finally have been able to buy the bag I have been longing for.

I am not sure of that I can do 10 bags. I have 7 bags from H and a few more bags from other brands that I like and won't part from. I do want a bag in gold/toffee/natural barenia which I think would compliment my collection and which I think I would use a lot (even though I am not brining my H bag to work). Also I am dreaming of a B25 and maybe a K25 (but I also think that a Delvaux Tempete could be a nice bag).

I hope you find a nice bag in ostrich! I can be fantastic for bags!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> This is how I have built my collection too; 10 is perfect in theory  I change bag due to occasion but don't "need" more than for example one B, one K, a clutch, one or two under the radar/easy going work horses like Lindy or Picotin. I would do well with one black bag, one grey/neutral and something in color.
> 
> BUT; I easily fall in love with more, like a special color and so on, why the number might not stay to what I "need" but what I want... My rule is to never buy anything H that I can't love and use forever - so no "strange colors" that might bore me after a few seasons.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever "need" more than ten H bags why ten would be a great number,
> 
> BUT 2; I already have about ten bags from other designers like Prada and Miu Miu that I don't want to get rid of, why the total number of ten is to few...  :/
> 
> If I would have started with H bags, 10 would probably be just the perfect amount!



If sticking to "no strange colors" I am sure of that 10 bags from H will be more than enough! Some, if not all, of the neutral colours can be worn during all seasons. I have 10 bags now that I use including my H bags (and a few designer bags that I more or less never use any longer) and I am sometimes wishing for a smaller bag (although not a clutch) to bring for dinners etceteras and also a bag in "tan" (which translates into gold/toffee/naterual barenia) and if I had those I think I would have all handbags I could possible wish for.



Mediana said:


> @ThingumyPoppy Looks great!
> 
> As for bags. Well, I certainly don't need any more and I've been fairly good for a while. I'm still looking to replace my cross body Cloe and if I find a good one I'll get it, but otherwise I'm content with what I already have. A couple of years ago I didn't think I could do only10 bags but I've changed my mind.



If I could "re-plan" my collection and start all over from scratch, I think 10 would have been a perfect number for me. I hope you find a nice replacement for your cross body Chloe!



Serva1 said:


> My H collection: 8 bags, 3 smaller slgs that I use as a crossbody or clutch, 1 SO (K28 sellier) I'm still waiting for. I hope to add a K retourne to my collection, so I might end up with just 10 H bags after all [emoji3]



For H, 10 may be the perfect number!


----------



## kashmira

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Finally done with my new "kapprum"



Beautiful "kapprum"!


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> I can't use my nice bags for work which is a shame. The weather here is not so good either and some of them are a bit delicate and I don't want to ruin them so they are used less frequently. I don't want to get rid of any of them and my purchasing them are attached with a lot of memories since I bought them after a lot of hard work. But I am getting more and more content and that includes also other acessories so I will probably only buy some more specific items to complement my collection. I do like interior decorating and it is soon time to do some small fixing in the house.



I used to be able to use my bags for work but unfortunately I cannot any longer. In that way interior design is easier- that is something one can enjoy daily (and I love interior decorating as well!).


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> I used to be able to use my bags for work but unfortunately I cannot any longer. In that way interior design is easier- that is something one can enjoy daily (and I love interior decorating as well!).



Yes it is a shame but I do enjoy using them whenever I go to STH or some other city or nice dinner. I also have two small that I like bringing for sunshine vacation (one is my LV Rossmore pochette). 

I think that maybe a Barenia mini Halzan might be an option for you re the bag in tan/gold. Serva has a beautiful one and it can be used for evenings. The halzans are not as pricey as the B/Ks either. If you still want a small K or B, one in barenia could be another option. I suppose it also depends on which is easiest to find. Barenia seems to be hard to find.


----------



## Kmora

Very interesting about 10 bags in the collection. For me it doesn't work at all right now since I have a 6 months old baby and a 3 year old. I need to have less expensive bags when I am with them (at least my mind needs that haha). So my collection is almost double in size because of this  

And then we can add seasonal colors (which I love to have) and weather resistant vs no rain at all bags etc etc. So it adds up.

But in the future when I have settled a little bit more in life (I am 32 now) I hope to downsize my collection. Maybe not 10 bags, but 20 could be a start


----------



## Mediana

I have a hard time getting rid of bags. Not sure why since I'm usually not a horder. Anyway, I threw two bags away the other day: They weren't  premium once so didn't "hurt" as much as it could have   Here's another strange thing. I feel beter throwing things away then selling or giving it away.

When I was in high school I threw away a lamp shade and for some reason my neighbour found it and took it home. It felt so weird to see my stuff in her home. I wanted to take it back. Its MINE!!  Yeah, might seem selfish but that's not it, and I do understand recycled things, not againts that either. Just a strange feeling when someone close to me have my things.
Or when you babied a white bag and then you give it to your mother and she puts it on the dirty floor  . Give it back!! You don't appreciate it.


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Yes it is a shame but I do enjoy using them whenever I go to STH or some other city or nice dinner. I also have two small that I like bringing for sunshine vacation (one is my LV Rossmore pochette).
> 
> I think that maybe a Barenia mini Halzan might be an option for you re the bag in tan/gold. Serva has a beautiful one and it can be used for evenings. The halzans are not as pricey as the B/Ks either. If you still want a small K or B, one in barenia could be another option. I suppose it also depends on which is easiest to find. Barenia seems to be hard to find.



Me too! When I am travelling I usually bring one of them and I also wear them during the weekend.

I love the Halzan, especially in Barenia and I have surely been thinking of this bag but I am not sure of that I would have the most use of this model.

These are the bags I use (I have some more which I seldom or never use):

* B30 in black with PHW
*B35 in etoupe with iris lining PHW. I got this on the second attempt (first came with piping in iris) so I have been waiting for this specific bag for a very long time. It's my favourite colour but it is too big. I am not sure of if I ever will be able to part from it but I wish I could replace it for a bag with the same specification in 30 cm
* K32 in rouge H with PHW. For me it is the perfect red.
* K28 in etain with lining in tosca PHW. Love it  but sometimes I think it is a little bit difficult to get into...
* Garden Party TPM  in toile/leather in potiron. Used mostly during the summer.
* Trim II 31cm in  vert olive GHW. My most used H bag. It is very practical and I love the colour.
* Evenlyne TPM in rose azalee. Perhaps I would use a more neutral colour more but it is a "fun" bag which is also practical even though it is very small

* Chanel WOC in black caviar GHW
* Ralph Lauren Ricky clutch in black (leather very similar to H barenia) - it is a fantastic bag. Perfect size, perfect leather, perfect everything!
* Gucci bag in Flora fabric - perfect bag for summer
*  Mulberry Bayswater in tan. I use this as a "PC bag" and therefore carry it 5 days/week

I think a "warm neutral" would make a nice addition (gold/toffee or natural barenia) and something I would use a lot but I think this would be best for a B30, K28 or 32 or an all  leather GP. Preferably I'd like a B30 but I am not too fond of duplicating a bag even though it is in another colour.

Also I think a smaller bag (but bigger than a clutch) would get rather frequent use. I have been thinking of a K25 or B25  in a dark colour with GHW but an alternative could be a Delvaux Tempete which comes with black hardware.


----------



## kashmira

Kmora said:


> Very interesting about 10 bags in the collection. For me it doesn't work at all right now since I have a 6 months old baby and a 3 year old. I need to have less expensive bags when I am with them (at least my mind needs that haha). So my collection is almost double in size because of this
> 
> And then we can add seasonal colors (which I love to have) and weather resistant vs no rain at all bags etc etc. So it adds up.
> 
> But in the future when I have settled a little bit more in life (I am 32 now) I hope to downsize my collection. Maybe not 10 bags, but 20 could be a start



You have a lovely collection and I do understand that you want less expensive bags that you don't have to "baby" that much when having to small children.



Mediana said:


> I have a hard time getting rid of bags. Not sure why since I'm usually not a horder. Anyway, I threw two bags away the other day: They weren't  premium once so didn't "hurt" as much as it could have   Here's another strange thing. I feel beter throwing things away then selling or giving it away.
> 
> When I was in high school I threw away a lamp shade and for some reason my neighbour found it and took it home. It felt so weird to see my stuff in her home. I wanted to take it back. Its MINE!!  Yeah, might seem selfish but that's not it, and I do understand recycled things, not againts that either. Just a strange feeling when someone close to me have my things.
> Or when you babied a white bag and then you give it to your mother and she puts it on the dirty floor  . Give it back!! You don't appreciate it.



I also have a hard time to get rid of my bags but giving them to my mother feels good. She is very happy for them and that makes me happy!


----------



## Mediana

I almost never bring another bag for vacation. I'm going on tuesday and could really use a clutch but just the thought of bringing a heavy BV Knot with me, makes me reconsider. I'll see if I can bring something else. Another thing is that I almost always pack the same day I leave. Regardsless if the flight leaves at 7.05AM and I have to leave at 5.30. I've gotten really good at packning fast but whenever I'm thinking. Oh, I coud use another small bag I have to bring all the boxes out and look what's inside and then I'm thinking heck with it!

@kashmira Love, love the flora fabric! and the Ricky clutch is a great one too.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I almost never bring another bag for vacation. I'm going on tuesday and could really use a clutch but just the thought of bringing a heavy BV Knot with me, makes me reconsider. I'll see if I can bring something else. Another thing is that I almost always pack the same day I leave. Regardsless if the flight leaves at 7.05AM and I have to leave at 5.30. I've gotten really good at packning fast but whenever I'm thinking. Oh, I coud use another small bag I have to bring all the boxes out and look what's inside and then I'm thinking heck with it!
> 
> @kashmira Love, love the flora fabric! and the Ricky clutch is a great one too.


When I travel for vacation I usually use a rucksack as carry on so I don't carry any handbag. So if I want to have one for evening dinners I will need to bring one specifically for this. A small clutch is then perfect since it can easily fit in the rucksack for the journey and at the hotel I can lock it into the safe when I don't use it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kashmira said:


> Beautiful "kapprum"!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> I have a hard time getting rid of bags. Not sure why since I'm usually not a horder. Anyway, I threw two bags away the other day: They weren't  premium once so didn't "hurt" as much as it could have   Here's another strange thing. I feel beter throwing things away then selling or giving it away.
> 
> When I was in high school I threw away a lamp shade and for some reason my neighbour found it and took it home. It felt so weird to see my stuff in her home. I wanted to take it back. Its MINE!!  Yeah, might seem selfish but that's not it, and I do understand recycled things, not againts that either. Just a strange feeling when someone close to me have my things.
> Or when you babied a white bag and then you give it to your mother and she puts it on the dirty floor  . Give it back!! You don't appreciate it.



For me giving away bags has been easier. Like you I don't consider selling them. I recently gave away an Alexander Wang Rookie, never carried, because I bought it for my little niece, to give to her one day. But I also bought 2 rosegold Rocko bags and both my nieces enjoy them so the Rookie was not needed. My white Mulberry Bayswater (croc embossed) with matching little handbag with chain also found a good loving home and three nice LVs. I give things (including bags) to my friends, relatives and people who work for me. They can appreciate them and know the value. Once I give away something I never miss it and if the person who got it would like to sell it on ebay it would not disturb me. 

I can understand the feeling with the lampshade.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

My niece and I went tree climbing yesterday and it was fun but my hand muscles feel a bit sore today. There were different levels and naturally I had to pass the most difficult ones, while my niece was watching. This is the biggest adventure park in my country.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

Sounds like you had a day with lots of excersice Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
Beautiful sunny day [emoji41][emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Yes quite nice weather here as well.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone![emoji4][emoji295][emoji526]

️I had a busy day yesterday with guests (relatives) from France. They had their kids with them, it was fun to watch them play in the garden. My second visit with kids this summer; third one will be tomorrow![emoji1] I seldom see any children as most of my friends and relatives don't have any children (yet) so it's a small adventure[emoji57] They're very loud[emoji6]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP  it sounds adventurous!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. The post came with a parcel today. My new H bracelet in two shades of pink.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I have posted some more pics in rhe H forum.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's a gorgeous color  Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you so much Ellie. This will have to be my last H leather bracelet though. I now have enough to match my bags.


----------



## Mediana

@Nahreen lovely bracelet!! 

I did a H run yesterday in Singapore, looking for mousseline scarfs but came up empty handed. Nothing I really liked but they had a vast collection of bracelets. A lot of new stuff, at least for me. 

Spending some time in Jakarta now and its so hot I don't want to go outside .


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med  Have a great time in Jakarta!


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> @Nahreen lovely bracelet!!
> 
> I did a H run yesterday in Singapore, looking for mousseline scarfs but came up empty handed. Nothing I really liked but they had a vast collection of bracelets. A lot of new stuff, at least for me.
> 
> Spending some time in Jakarta now and its so hot I don't want to go outside .



Have a great time Mediana. Hope early mornings and evenings are more tolerable. The food is probably good [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji295]️[emoji41] My cousins youngest child with friend arrives to town for a couple of days and my niece is excited to have them over. I'm taking care of 3 girls now [emoji33]

We are going to an amusement park today, shopping tomorrow and zoo. I feel like a mother hen with 3 girls!!! It's been fun with little niece around but I don't have time for myself like I'm used to and I confess I'm very happy being an auntie, not Mom.


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Nahreen, the colours of your new bracelet are perfect for you and will look nice with your H jewellery and especially the new B!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> @Nahreen lovely bracelet!!
> 
> I did a H run yesterday in Singapore, looking for mousseline scarfs but came up empty handed. Nothing I really liked but they had a vast collection of bracelets. A lot of new stuff, at least for me.
> 
> Spending some time in Jakarta now and its so hot I don't want to go outside .



Thank you Med. Hope you are having a nice time on your travels. Sorry you did not find anything to your liking in H.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Nahreen, the colours of your new bracelet are perfect for you and will look nice with your H jewellery and especially the new B!!!



Thank you so much Serva. It will be easy to match with my scarfs and bags. I now need to stay away from H com for a while [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji295]️[emoji41] My cousins youngest child with friend arrives to town for a couple of days and my niece is excited to have them over. I'm taking care of 3 girls now [emoji33]
> 
> We are going to an amusement park today, shopping tomorrow and zoo. I feel like a mother hen with 3 girls!!! It's been fun with little niece around but I don't have time for myself like I'm used to and I confess I'm very happy being an auntie, not Mom.



Oh my, you will have a busy time with three girls. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone![emoji4][emoji295][emoji526]
> 
> ️I had a busy day yesterday with guests (relatives) from France. They had their kids with them, it was fun to watch them play in the garden. My second visit with kids this summer; third one will be tomorrow![emoji1] I seldom see any children as most of my friends and relatives don't have any children (yet) so it's a small adventure[emoji57] They're very loud[emoji6]


Yes they can be very loud. Our neighbours daughter is 2 and in a period where she has tantrums and she screamed so loud the other day in their garden that we heard her inside our house and it is quite a distance to our house from their garden. 

But they can be fun as well even though kids are not for me or DH [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, beautiful day and going to the countryhouse [emoji295]️[emoji41] with dear niece. Playing Mom ends on Monday and I get my life back...exhausted, children need a lot of attention but it's been fun.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pictures from today.
Goose leg for dinner.

And the cats of course...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Desert fox at our zoo



Such a cutie [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

My niece took this pic with her phone two days ago. Flying peacock!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon and greetings from the countryhouse [emoji3]
My little niece and I went to pick chanterelles just enough for a little sauce. When we came home it started to rain but now it's sunny again. Really strange weather!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Back from the country house. Have been fishing kräftor. 

Some were really big.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  this "kräfta" looks huge


----------



## kashmira

Hello all Now I am back home from our little roadtrip.

As DH got his "new" (new to him that is) car the other week we decided to take it for a ride and we went to Hamburg. We had never been there before but it was a very nice city and I think that we will go back in the future. We stayed in Hamburg for two days and then went to Copenhagen where we stayed one day before heading back home. In Copenhagen I got the opportunity to visit the new H store. It was a very nice store with some very nice eye candy and very friendly SAs. Unfortunately they didn't have what I was looking for, neither in Hamburg, nor in Copenhagen.



 We were driving on some very beautiful roads



Hamburg is a very nice city with its channels






Nice Italian food at a restaurant in Copenhagen



New H store looks very nice also from the outside!



Some very special bags at display in the store



Not a lot of space for shopping with this car but it was more comfortable than the previous one we had.


----------



## Serva1

Welcome back from the roadtrip kashmira! So nice that you enjoyed Hamburg, I liked it too, even though I didn't explore it so much. Going to Copenhagen on Tuesday and looking forward seeing the special bags. Thank you for posting pics [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

I love your new bracelet @Nahreen The colours are very pretty. I saw a bracelet at H in Copenhagen which I liked a lot but unfortunately they didn't have it in my size.

Enjoy your vacation @Mediana

It seems as if you have been busy @Serva1 I LOVE the photo of the flying peacook.

How I love the photos of your cats @Blueberry12


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Welcome back from the roadtrip kashmira! So nice that you enjoyed Hamburg, I liked it too, even though I didn't explore it so much. Going to Copenhagen on Tuesday and looking forward seeing the special bags. Thank you for posting pics [emoji3]


Thanks Serva! I am sure of that you will like the store. It is much nicer than the previous one. Those special bags are surely worth checking out. I don't think that they are very common.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] Rainy day, happy to escape this weather to CPH tomorrow!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji3] Rainy day, happy to escape this weather to CPH tomorrow!!!



Have a lovely day Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> I love your new bracelet @Nahreen The colours are very pretty. I saw a bracelet at H in Copenhagen which I liked a lot but unfortunately they didn't have it in my size.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation @Mediana
> 
> It seems as if you have been busy @Serva1 I LOVE the photo of the flying peacook.
> 
> How I love the photos of your cats @Blueberry12



Thank you so much Kashmira.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Seems like everyone had a nice vacation![emoji4][emoji106][emoji950][emoji526] Wonderful! I'm thinking about a small trip to Kolmården zoo someday soon, as I love the animals and it's been awhile since our last visit there..

Sadly, our little cat prince past away from his kidney illness. A friend of my husband was kind to connect us with a litter to fill our empty home with two little ones!  






Tiny friends! [emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  TgP, I'm sorry about prince but the new looks cute


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all  TgP, I'm sorry about prince but the new looks cute



Thank you Ellie[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 
So sorry TgP to hear about your little cat prince. Hope the new kitties are healthy and feeling good.


----------



## Serva1

Morning and greetings from the airport [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

Sorry Thingumpy about your cat. I visited Kolmården in June and it was nice. 

Serva, have a lovely trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva and Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Beautiful day in Copenhagen [emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

Perfect weather for my black beauty [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Good morning!

@ThingumyPoppy I am so sad to hear about the loss of your cat. Good luck with your new family members!

@Serva1 I hope you will enjoy Copenhagen!


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Seems like everyone had a nice vacation![emoji4][emoji106][emoji950][emoji526] Wonderful! I'm thinking about a small trip to Kolmården zoo someday soon, as I love the animals and it's been awhile since our last visit there..
> 
> Sadly, our little cat prince past away from his kidney illness. A friend of my husband was kind to connect us with a litter to fill our empty home with two little ones!
> 
> View attachment 3788524
> View attachment 3788525
> View attachment 3788526
> 
> 
> Tiny friends! [emoji4]




So sorry about your loss. ;(

The kittens are adorable!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lunch with my mum at our fave place.
The risotto is so good!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Greetings from lovely Copenhagen!!!





Had lunch at St Annae, lobster sallad for starters and smørrebrød. 

The weather has been great and we continue shopping today. Visited the new H store, very Scandinavian with light wood shelves and hints of blue, very tasteful, in the floor, unlike any H store I've visited before. A lot of natural light and small sections for different departments. Very low stock, didn't find anything I need but had a good time at the store, speaking both Swedish, English and Russian [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Saw the beautiful roosterfeather evening bags that kashmira so kindly posted earlier and I recognized one of my favourite blues, blue izmir croc/alligator details. I was shown the bag and label but didn't take any pics in the store. 

I've only shopped presents for other people, love the city though and will definitely visit again.

The atmosphere of the city is very relaxed, beautiful architecture and friendly faces. People are very spontaneous and outgoing. The fashion week started yesterday and we were asked many times if we are here for the fashionweek [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




If you look close at the pic above you will find a glimpse of my beautiful niece [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3]
> So sorry TgP to hear about your little cat prince. Hope the new kitties are healthy and feeling good.





Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sorry Thingumpy about your cat. I visited Kolmården in June and it was nice.
> 
> Serva, have a lovely trip.





kashmira said:


> Good morning!
> 
> @ThingumyPoppy I am so sad to hear about the loss of your cat. Good luck with your new family members!
> 
> @Serva1 I hope you will enjoy Copenhagen!





Blueberry12 said:


> So sorry about your loss. ;(
> 
> The kittens are adorable!



Thank you so much, all of you! You're very sweet and supporting! [emoji4] The kittens are doing well, they made themselves comfortable very fast and they're such cute little monsters[emoji1] Surprisingly social!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Lunch with my mum at our fave place.
> The risotto is so good!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789323
> View attachment 3789322
> View attachment 3789323
> View attachment 3789325



The risotto looks delicious! I'm a great fan of risotto, and everything with rice[emoji5]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Saw the beautiful roosterfeather evening bags that kashmira so kindly posted earlier and I recognized one of my favourite blues, blue izmir croc/alligator details. I was shown the bag and label but didn't take any pics in the store.
> 
> I've only shopped presents for other people, love the city though and will definitely visit again.
> 
> The atmosphere of the city is very relaxed, beautiful architecture and friendly faces. People are very spontaneous and outgoing. The fashion week started yesterday and we were asked many times if we are here for the fashionweek [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3790105
> 
> View attachment 3790106
> 
> If you look close at the pic above you will find a glimpse of my beautiful niece [emoji3]



Glad you're having a nice trip[emoji4] Copenhagen is a really nice town!


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Saw the beautiful roosterfeather evening bags that kashmira so kindly posted earlier and I recognized one of my favourite blues, blue izmir croc/alligator details. I was shown the bag and label but didn't take any pics in the store.
> 
> I've only shopped presents for other people, love the city though and will definitely visit again.
> 
> The atmosphere of the city is very relaxed, beautiful architecture and friendly faces. People are very spontaneous and outgoing. The fashion week started yesterday and we were asked many times if we are here for the fashionweek [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> View attachment 3790105
> 
> View attachment 3790106
> 
> If you look close at the pic above you will find a glimpse of my beautiful niece [emoji3]



I think the bags are called "Stromboli". Did you go to Café Victor?


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> I think the bags are called "Stromboli". Did you go to Café Victor?



You are right about the bags and yes, both you and my friend ( half Danish) recommended Café Victor so we went there and also Sankt Annae, which I discovered myself and Smushi Café [emoji3] CPH is absolutely fabulous, this town has completely swept my feet and H today was beyond gorgeous, more later, now off to the airport [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  it sounds you had a great time!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.

Great your day in CPH was great Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Great your day in CPH was great Serva.


Yes, perfect day in every way and I had a wonderful time at H. They let me choose whatever perfume I like as a bday gift. I was overwhelmed with the kindness and enjoyed every minute. They had photografers due to Fashionweek and champagne...I had carrotjuice Bought some goodies and found nice rtw (not H) and Danish designers I've never heard of. Great city in every aspect ❤️ 

Sitting at the Aviator lounge, soon to board my plane. More pics coming up later...


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] Home sweet home [emoji173]️ 

Some happy moments and things that caught my eye in CPH


----------



## Serva1

A very special bag at Hermès






that I could not resist trying...An amazing piece of art.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Serva for posting the pics from your trip. I am happy you enjoyed CPH. How nice of the SA to give you a perfume for your special birthday. Have you any special plans for your birthday? 

That bag is nice even though I would struggle to fit it into my wardrobe.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  Thanks for the pics Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3]

Just about to go to the office, will be a sunny day so I get to wear something nice in white and my new H belt in matt alligator with matching new cardcase [emoji3]

Nahreen, CPH was my bday trip, today is back to basics but next time I need to have one day recovering from a journey like this. Going to the countryhouse in the evening for an extended weekend.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Mediana

Blueberry12 said:


> Lunch with my mum at our fave place.
> The risotto is so good!



Where is this?


----------



## Blueberry12

Mediana said:


> Where is this?



La Piazza i Djursholm.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lunch at Bullandö with my mum and Saikhan...


----------



## Serva1

Saikhan[emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] Have booked 2 hotels and flights today so a lot of browsing online. Have to go to Paris in November but don't feel like booking any more trips today. It's actually exhausting....


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji3] Have booked 2 hotels and flights today so a lot of browsing online. Have to go to Paris in November but don't feel like booking any more trips today. It's actually exhausting....



Agree. I am so picky with my hotels. I really enjoy staying at home and when I stay at a hotel I prefer if it is really nice otherwise I can just as well stay home. 

Booking my safari in South Africa was so much work since there were so many places to choose in the Kruger Park. You have to not only consider the lodge and its services but also the food since it is full boarding and you are stuck at the lodge for all meals. Then there is the animal life and the safari vehicles and number of people that they put in one car.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Agree. I am so picky with my hotels. I really enjoy staying at home and when I stay at a hotel I prefer if it is really nice otherwise I can just as well stay home.
> 
> Booking my safari in South Africa was so much work since there were so many places to choose in the Kruger Park. You have to not only consider the lodge and its services but also the food since it is full boarding and you are stuck at the lodge for all meals. Then there is the animal life and the safari vehicles and number of people that they put in one car.



Sounds r e a l l y exhausting and corresponding with the lodge on such a long distance, even in our modern computer age, can be a hazzle. 

I completely agree with the being picky about hotels. So helpful to share experiences with people thinking alike.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]
Had a great afternoon after all the bookings I did. Worked in the garden and it was cool and no bugs trying to get a piece of me. Now I'm going to shop for groceries and a lot of mineral water.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Agree. I am so picky with my hotels. I really enjoy staying at home and when I stay at a hotel I prefer if it is really nice otherwise I can just as well stay home.
> 
> Booking my safari in South Africa was so much work since there were so many places to choose in the Kruger Park. You have to not only consider the lodge and its services but also the food since it is full boarding and you are stuck at the lodge for all meals. Then there is the animal life and the safari vehicles and number of people that they put in one car.



+1[emoji1] I'm like that too; I enjoy staying at home and I don't really have any cravings for traveling, so when I do travel everything has to be perfect to make it worth it, and easy to arrange. My husband is the opposite; he loves to travel and travel a lot with his friends and family while I prefer to stay at home with the cats and dogs and/or work[emoji854]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and TgP [emoji3][emoji295]️ We will have thunderstorms tomorrow so I'm making the most of every sunny day this time of the year! They promise +25C today and I believe we had that yesterday too.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. So far a cloudy day with rain. Might be a day indoors.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. So far a cloudy day with rain. Might be a day indoors.



Morning Nahreen [emoji3]

I will do that tomorrow and spend time planning my trips [emoji3] Somehow rainy weather at the countryhouse isn't boring at all. I can still enjoy the scenery and fireplace is always cozy.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Nahreen [emoji3]
> 
> I will do that tomorrow and spend time planning my trips [emoji3] Somehow rainy weather at the countryhouse isn't boring at all. I can still enjoy the scenery and fireplace is always cozy.


Morning Serva. I think I will try my H rhubarb shower gel today. I have not tried H shower products before. DH loves them so it will be interesting.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva. I think I will try my H rhubarb shower gel today. I have not tried H shower products before. DH loves them so it will be interesting.



They are great and you only need a little so they last a long time [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

I dropped of the car for repair early in the morning and biked back


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3]

Ellie, I hope it will not be expensive to repair the car. Very sporty of you to bike, the repairshops are usually located a bit outside city centers.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks, it's just about 10-15 minutes on the bike. I only use it when the car is in for repair though. Yes I hope it'll not be expensive 

I was biking around in STH some years ago (pic)


The bike folds to a small package on the train,


----------



## Serva1

That is a very handy bike Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from the countryhouse. We had a real thunderstorm yesterday, but it didn't hit so hard here. Relaxing at the terrace [emoji3]







Fun pic of the terrace door, you can see the reflection of the view in the window [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Lovely pics!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## kashmira

Good evening!

@Serva1 Happy Belated Birthday! I am happy that you a good time in Copenhagen (it is a lovely city!) and it was so nice of H to gift you with a perfume!

It seems as if some of us are picky when it comes to hotels (I am!). Thanks to Serva we stayd at a nice hotel in Hamburg and if I go back, I will stay there again.

I love your cats @Blueberry12 Everytime I see photos of them, I start to smile!

Tomorrow I  will start to work again. It feels rather strange but I guess I soon will forget that I had vacation!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you got your car and didn't have to pay a lot to get back on 4 wheels ( lovely bike)


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Good evening!
> 
> @Serva1 Happy Belated Birthday! I am happy that you a good time in Copenhagen (it is a lovely city!) and it was so nice of H to gift you with a perfume!
> 
> It seems as if some of us are picky when it comes to hotels (I am!). Thanks to Serva we stayd at a nice hotel in Hamburg and if I go back, I will stay there again.
> 
> I love your cats @Blueberry12 Everytime I see photos of them, I start to smile!
> 
> Tomorrow I  will start to work again. It feels rather strange but I guess I soon will forget that I had vacation!



Thank you kashmira [emoji3] and so glad you enjoyed Hamburg. I chose the new Galop perfume and it has such a fun bottle and warm spicy scent for winter.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4][emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP [emoji3] hope the 2 new kitties have settled well in your home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning TgP [emoji3] hope the 2 new kitties have settled well in your home.



Thank you[emoji4], yes, they're very social and quite wild little ones. They seem to be happy in their new home - still have to get use to our dog though... (The real one and the sculpture one I the hallway[emoji1][emoji1]) 


Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji295]️[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from the forest [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Nice pic!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] thank you, on my way to town with my basket full of mushrooms. Had an omelette, but there is still plenty so making an owen potato with a creamy sauce.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, finally Friday [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] greetings from the countryhouse. 




Waiting for the gooseberries to ripe.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. We have Bern babysitting our neighbours 6 year old son when their younger son had to do eye surgery.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Hope it works out with the sons.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] We have a lovely morning sun today. Going to eat blackcurrants from my kitchen garden...no frozen berries for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening! A very lazy Sunday for me, have been doing absolutely nothing today[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] very chilly this morning and fog, so it feels like autumn is just around the corner...


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Evening! A very lazy Sunday for me, have been doing absolutely nothing today[emoji4]



How luxurious![emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! I hope you all are fine. I have been at a conference all day today. It was very good and informative.

Does anyone have a recommendation of a bag that can fit a rather small PC and a small notebook? It would be good to have such bag when carrying a handbag as well (normally I use my Mulberry Bayswater for work)


----------



## Elliespurse

^I sometimes use a Longchamp in the lightest material to not add weight to the laptop. The laptop in a lightweight pouch for protection.


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> ^I sometimes use a Longchamp in the lightest material to not add weight to the laptop. The laptop in a lightweight pouch for protection.


That's a good and lightweight suggestion. What size do you use?


----------



## Elliespurse

kashmira said:


> That's a good and lightweight suggestion. What size do you use?


The Longchamp I have is an expandable travel bag, crossbody style (I actually often use it without laptop pouch), pic below. I use it packed with other things for work when not using it for travel.
I'd recommend any lightweight Longchamp style though.


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> The Longchamp I have is an expandable travel bag, crossbody style (I actually often use it without laptop pouch), pic below. I use it packed with other things for work when not using it for travel.
> I'd recommend any lightweight Longchamp style though.
> View attachment 3801784


Thanks! I will check it out! What I am looking for is a really slim/small bag when I want to wear a regular handbag as well to work


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3] very autumn vibes here. Time to take out longer coats and my favourite thin cashmere one...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## kashmira

Morning! It's a rainy day today but TGIF!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Rainy day here today[emoji943]


----------



## Serva1

Rainy here too....having a healthy veggie lunch


----------



## Serva1

Finally Friday, busy week...Having afternoontea with a dear friend later today. She is coming to visit all the way from Australia! 

Crayfish party tomorrow at my home...so much to do!


----------



## Serva1

Thinking about these earrings....would be a perfect match with my pendant but perhaps too much all together.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

Serva, those earings are nice. If you want a matching set it is better to buy them now since one never can be sure that they will be available all the time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Will make chantarell soup today.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]

We have a crayfish party this evening. Usually they are always at the countryhouse but DBF wanted to host one in town. 

Nahreen, sounds lovely with the soup, a very autumn dish. 

About the earrings, they are a limited edition, which I like. I've been trying to model them with my pendant since there is no VCA store in my country. I really like them but as a set it feels a bit to similar with the pendant, too close to eachother and I've decided that the diamond studs work better. If I would buy a long onyx Alhambra necklace the earrings would be great.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Crayfish time indeed[emoji1][emoji4] I'm going to one crayfish dinner today and to another one tomorrow[emoji1] Were going to host one at home later too - then it'll probably be enough.. Have a nice party Serva! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, sunny weather today here[emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

I like crayfish & 
chanterelles.

I had fab chanterelle risotto last week.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie and BlueB.


----------



## kashmira

Evening!

Chantarelle soup sounds lovely @Nahreen and it is always nice with a crayfish party @Serva1!

I like the earrings Serva but I agree that diamond studs look better with such a pendant.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Beautiful sunny Sunday here today. Recovering from the crayfishparty, went well, guests left home around 1 am [emoji33]

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

I had this pretty cake , Rhubarb cheesecake & a burger with chantarelles.
The Ugly.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji4]


----------



## Blueberry12

Kitten with her cat toy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] [emoji295]️ beautiful day here. I've been busy working and reorganizing our home. Today I'm going to enjoy a hot stone treatment at a Spa including a facial and a luxe pedicure. It will take hours...a lovely  bday present from my dear brother [emoji173]️


----------



## kashmira

Morning! Greetings from (a very hot!) France. I am here on a business trip but if I am lucky I will be able to visit the H store tomorrow.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.

Have a lovely time Serva at the spa. I am in need of some spa pampering soon. 

Kashmira enjoy your stay in France. Hope you get to visit H store. 

I need to go to STH in 2,5 weeks time on a Friday for business and could stay over till Saturday but I think I'll skip it since I will anyway visit 3 weeks later.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening! Hot stone treatment is fantastic, sounds like a wonderful spa day, Serva. Have a nice time in France Kashmira. Very dark and cloudy here today, very depressing end of summer...[emoji20]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]

How wonderful that you are in France kashmira (l'm green with envy...). I miss France so much, need to book a trip soon... Enjoy your stay and hope you find something interesting at the H store.

Thank you Nahreen&TgP, the treatments were great and very relaxing. I had never had Yon-ka treatments before so it was a great experience with new scents and massage techniques.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Going to the countryhouse after work. Will be fun to pick mushrooms and relax. Have to work on Sunday...


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! Our meetings have gone very well (I'll go back home tonight) and yesterday I got some time to visit H! Not everything on my "wish list" was available but I got two twillies for my black B which I had been looking for so I am very happy!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats! Gorgeous colors


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! Our meetings have gone very well (I'll go back home tonight) and yesterday I got some time to visit H! Not everything on my "wish list" was available but I got two twillies for my black B which I had been looking for so I am very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810394



Congrats on finding these LE twillies. Your pic made me smile since I was just thinking today how nice they would be with my SO K28 or BBB, because both have ghw [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] They are very difficult to find and were available online a while ago


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## kashmira

Morning! 

Thank you Ellie and Serva.

I must have missed this particular CW on H.com @Serva1 I was told it was a limited edition but I guess all BdG Love twillies are.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] went mushroom picking yesterday. The forest was so pretty and magical.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, lovely pic!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.

Your pic looks lovely Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie and Thingumpy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, hope you have a relaxing Sunday [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva. I've just printed out the "dagordning" for "skyddskommittémötet" next week. It's good to have a few days to do last minute checks, things forgotten since last time etc.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Hoping for something nice to happen this week, last one was a hassle...[emoji849]


----------



## kashmira

Morning! Yesterday I was looking at the kittens (my Ochi is the father) and they are lovely. They start to move to their new homes this week


----------



## Elliespurse

^ Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Morning! Yesterday I was looking at the kittens (my Ochi is the father) and they are lovely. They start to move to their new homes this week
> View attachment 3814528




Adorable!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Morning! Yesterday I was looking at the kittens (my Ochi is the father) and they are lovely. They start to move to their new homes this week
> View attachment 3814528



All soooo adorable, very difficult to pic one but the last one is my favourite [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Going on a businesstrip tomorrow. It's been a very hectic week but at least I don't have to work on Saturday [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Greetings from the sea!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Back from a work trip. I have tomorrow off which I need after two intence days.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone!

Thank you @Blueberry12 and @Serva1 It is a fantastic litter and what makes me very happy is that a friend of mine has bought little Velvet (she is a copy of her father) so I will be able to see her also in the future. The last one is Vogue. She reminds me of my Cookie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

A grey day in Tallinn but I don"t mind, because I will rendevouz with a friend for breakfast and then visit some stores. Looking for linen bedsheets and duvets that I'm told are of good quality. The Zizi store seems to be the best.

Kashmira, so happy you can see little Velvet grow up. Cookie [emoji173]️ Little Vogue is so adorable [emoji177]


----------



## Serva1

A view of the Old Town from one of my 4 hotelroom windows.


----------



## Serva1

I really enjoy Tallinn. Found the perfect bedlinen for summer and something nice for the table too. I spent so much time at Zizi. The prices were ridiculous compared to Balmuir, which I usually buy. Fortunately they have an online store.






My favourite print. 



Bought a lot and now I relax at a café and try to figure out how to transport my treasures home [emoji3] will pic up my things just before going to the terminal.


----------



## Serva1

They also deliver made to measure ( customized) tablecloths. Definitely my favourite store in Tallinn so far.


----------



## Nahreen

How lovely Serva you found some nice linnen in Tallin. I was given linnen bedclothes from my Grandma in baptise present. She made them herself.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Nice finds Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3] Thank you!

Home sweet home [emoji173]️ Handmade linen is the best and presents from a dear Grandmom are even better!

Today's purchases are nothing in comparison but nice pieces to be ment to use a lot.




The white ones go to the countryhouse for next summer and the edgy striped ones with black bedsheet are ment to be used in town.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Serva, it looks really nice


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Thank you. Hope you have a relaxing weekend! I worked a little and prepared an afternoon tea with cucumber sandwiches with horseradish Cantadou. Had no energy to bake scones.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. We will have skaldjur tonight and some cheese.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all. We will have skaldjur tonight and some cheese.



Sounds delicious [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] not a lazy Sunday for me but still nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] Finally my work is done and I can relax. It's been raining all day so I haven't been active outside at all. DBF is at the countryhouse, I'm green with envy...at times I wonder how it would be to have a " normal" 9 to 5 job.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie [emoji3] Thank you. Hope you have a relaxing weekend! I worked a little and prepared an afternoon tea with cucumber sandwiches with horseradish Cantadou. Had no energy to bake scones.
> 
> View attachment 3819699



Hm.. I think I might recognize that tea pot, or maybe I have seen one very similar. Can't remember when or where[emoji1] Can I ask where it's from? Looks delicious!

I have been working in the garden all day, from lunch to dinner[emoji5] Yesterday was a rainy day so I took the chance to do as much work as possible today - who knows when the suns shine next time[emoji16] Indoor paperwork tomorrow[emoji20]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] beautiful sunny day here today. Going to spend time with cars today.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Hm.. I think I might recognize that tea pot, or maybe I have seen one very similar. Can't remember when or where[emoji1] Can I ask where it's from? Looks delicious!
> 
> I have been working in the garden all day, from lunch to dinner[emoji5] Yesterday was a rainy day so I took the chance to do as much work as possible today - who knows when the suns shine next time[emoji16] Indoor paperwork tomorrow[emoji20]



Thank you TgP [emoji3] About the teapot, there are very many similar ones on the market. Mine is from Boknäs. They bought it directly from China together with Chinese furniture. I would have bought two but found only one...


----------



## Serva1

Beautiful day here today. Had lunch and visited my favourite car dealer with a friend [emoji3]






This vintage car was so beautiful and was on display in the store



This is the perfect car for someone who has a big countryhouse





Didn't buy anything today but got an idea about our next car. I love visiting car dealers!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Nice old & new cars!  I think I'll replace my tiny city-car with an all-electric one in two-three years


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] rainy and grey here today. Don't mind working late. 

Our next car will not be a hybride both probably the one after that. The electric cars are interesting, very silent in the city but not so when driving on the highway. In my country the tax on new cars is very high so unless something changes we will still have an average age of 12 yrs on our cars. It's going to be interesting to see the transition from traditional gas cars to hybrids. Also in many parts of the world (cities) people no longer have their own car so new kind of ideas about having access to a car will definitely emerge. I like driving a car and being in control but it will all change with new technology in future


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! I got a terrible cold so I have been in home the whole weekend and I am also at home from work (but trying to work a bit anyway).

It's nice with a new car @Serva1 My favourite MBs are GLC coupé and E-class coupé. The G-wagon is nice but so big (and very expensive)! it is more like a truck than a car.
Have you seen the photo of the orange one with a lot of organge bags which is floating around on the web?! I'll  ask my DH for that as a Christmas gift and tell him that he can get me either the car or all orange boxes- a girl can dream, right?!

Talking about orange... I am thinking of getting a Kelly wallet but I have a hard time to decide upon what colour. Either a bright one (such as orange, maybe a pink or blue paon) or a more muted one (some grey or perhaps bordeaux).  If really using it as a wallet I guess it would be nicer in a bright colour but if using it also as a small bag (I am thinking with the short Farandole chain) perhaps a more neutral colour would make more sense? Those of you having Kelly wallets, do you use yours a lot?

One of my five favourite cats says hello


----------



## Elliespurse

^  Hello!

On cars there are some nice all-electric ones, like this boxy prototype,


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji4]

We are thinking about an other car too - a BMW or VW, we need something practical but still with enough comfort for longer rides...  We have "nicer" pick ups today and could use a complement for city errands[emoji1][emoji6] 

Kashmira - taste is very personal of course but I would suggest a bright colored one, like orange. I love colorful wallets as it makes me happy and I find it hard to match bags in those colors - a wallet is perfect though. My favorite wallet is in rose tyrien[emoji4] Hermes bright colors also do well on small clutch bags, so I think you will be fine using it as a clutch too[emoji5]


----------



## kashmira

Evening!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Evening![emoji4]
> 
> We are thinking about an other car too - a BMW or VW, we need something practical but still with enough comfort for longer rides...  We have "nicer" pick ups today and could use a complement for city errands[emoji1][emoji6]
> 
> Kashmira - taste is very personal of course but I would suggest a bright colored one, like orange. I love colorful wallets as it makes me happy and I find it hard to match bags in those colors - a wallet is perfect though. My favorite wallet is in rose tyrien[emoji4] Hermes bright colors also do well on small clutch bags, so I think you will be fine using it as a clutch too[emoji5]



Thank you for your advise regarding colour.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3] 

Kashmira, hope you're feeling better [emoji3] That catface [emoji173]️ About cars, yes the coupé has nice curves. I'm more into smaller cars but we need space because of the countryhouse. I like the orange boxes too [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] but nowadays I feel I have so much of them that gradually my collection is complete. 

About Kelly wallets, mine is orange and I love carrying it as a summer clutch. I have the black jige in swift so having a bright coloured KW works for me. I don't think I will ever use it as an ordinary wallet, my black dogon is so much easier when I need a big one but personally I prefer my mini Bearns or exotic cardcases. But it"s a matter of preference and style. Some people do need a big wallet. I use my KP perhaps twice a year.


----------



## kashmira

Hello! I am feeling better but it is still far from good (I am at home from work today too).

@Serva1 I have a black WOC and another black clutch which I love so perhaps a bright one is just what I need! For SLG I feel it is easier to be a little bit "wilder" than when it comes to bags where I tend to stick to neutrals.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello! I am feeling better but it is still far from good (I am at home from work today too).
> 
> @Serva1 I have a black WOC and another black clutch which I love so perhaps a bright one is just what I need! For SLG I feel it is easier to be a little bit "wilder" than when it comes to bags where I tend to stick to neutrals.



Hope you are fine after the weekend [emoji3] I'm working very late this week and the next but going to the countryhouse to relax so I can get away from everything. 

Same idea about slgs, easier to be bold than with bags. I have a black chamelia WOC and find it very useful. I love neutrals but very happy Nahreen showed me her KW in bleu aztec so that I had the courage to order a more colourful SO for summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Hello! I am feeling better but it is still far from good (I am at home from work today too).
> 
> @Serva1 I have a black WOC and another black clutch which I love so perhaps a bright one is just what I need! For SLG I feel it is easier to be a little bit "wilder" than when it comes to bags where I tend to stick to neutrals.



If you already have a black clutch I suggest you go with a colourful KW. Hermes is so good on nice colours. I have one in Blue Aztec as Serva mentioned. It is in chevre. I love chevre for bright colours.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Going to STH for work tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Have a good time in STH Nahreen!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. On the train to Flemingsberg and my visit to Karolinska.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  Good luck today.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and thank you. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] feels very autumn today. Time to put away all summerbags and prepare for colder season.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Waiting for my connecting train home. Yes quite child today. I am wearing both a cashmere poncho and jacket.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Thingumpy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Back from the country house.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes have a great week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️ beautiful morning here today [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! Now I am back home from a short business trip to Istanbul (I left this Sunday and came home yesterday). The weather was fantastic (but I didn't have time to enjoy it a lot) and it was almost a chock to come home to... autumn. I didn't have time to visit the H store in Istanbul but they did have one store at the airport so I managed to get back home with one (rather small) orange box.

My Ochi is in Linköping and if we are lucky he will become the father of more kittens in 60-65 days. Please keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Serva1

Welcome back kashmira [emoji3] yes, autumn is definitely here. How nice that Ochi is visiting Linköping, hoping for more kitties!


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Welcome back kashmira [emoji3] yes, autumn is definitely here. How nice that Ochi is visiting Linköping, hoping for more kitties!



Here he is with his "girlfriend". It seems as if he is a little bit afraid of her but now we are hoping for kittens.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 

Welcome back Kashmira. Hope you get many kittens from the match. Do you go to visit him during this time?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kashmira said:


> Here he is with his "girlfriend". It seems as if he is a little bit afraid of her but now we are hoping for kittens.
> View attachment 3829898



They look very cute together!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! We had very heavy rain during the night, but it seems like the sun is coming back now[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP  it's a bit mixed weather now.


----------



## kashmira

Morning all 

@Nahreen Thanks! I won't visit Ochi but I hope he soon can be picked up. Actually we took him to Jönköping where Morris breeder met up and we will most probably arrange something similar when he will come home. If there will be kitten's I will go to Linköping in order to see them.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Finally Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes Finally Friday


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie!


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! Just came back from some errands in town.

Here is what I bought in Istanbul and from my lovely SA:




These were the twillies I ordered originally but then I found another CW which I liked even more in Lyon so now I have 4 of this twilly.



The belt kit is from the airport in Istanbul. I am so happy that they had the colours I wanted in my sized and also the belt buckle in rose gold.



The plan is to have this framed but it seems as if it may be a little bit complicated as the border is so thin.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I hope you all will have a great day!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous!  Congrats! -It would look great when framed!


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> ^Gorgeous!  Congrats! -It would look great when framed!


Thanks! I hope it will be possible. They were not sure of that it would be good.


----------



## Elliespurse

kashmira said:


> Thanks! I hope it will be possible. They were not sure of that it would be good.


Perhaps a black passepartout (sp?) to enlarge the border?


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Thanks! I hope it will be possible. They were not sure of that it would be good.



How many lovely things. Have you thought about getting one of those scarf hanging things that H sells? I am contemplating getting one for my Dallet scarf since it has a really thin orange border.


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> Perhaps a black passepartout (sp?) to enlarge the border?


That is what we are going for but they said it will be difficult to fasten the scarf in a good way.


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> How many lovely things. Have you thought about getting one of those scarf hanging things that H sells? I am contemplating getting one for my Dallet scarf since it has a really thin orange border.


Thanks! Yes but I have two other vintage scarves framed with similar design (Quand Soudain and Minuet au Faubourg) and I want them to be framed with the same frame. If it doesn't work I guess I will just use it instead.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] been so busy with work lately but will get easier in two weeks.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely purchases kashmira!!!The LE twillies are very addictive [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening! I have been very busy with meetings during this week[emoji29] , happy for the nice warm weather though[emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]️

Hope everyone is having a nice week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP  Yes the weather is nice now


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP&Ellie [emoji3] Finally Friday!!!Going to the countryhouse as soon as I finish my work. Need to work on Sunday, but being away from town one night always is always relaxing. Hope everyone has a nice weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Yes finally Friday.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, great to be at the countryhouse. Cosy with fireplace and thick Persian carpets.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! A police helicopter is hovering above our neighborhood and it's a bit scary today as there is a big nazi demonstration that will take place in the city center. I won't go anywhere near that area.

Something orange arrived yesterday. Now I am on a shopping ban  for a long time!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! A police helicopter is hovering above our neighborhood and it's a bit scary today as there is a big nazi demonstration that will take place in the city center. I won't go anywhere near that area.
> 
> Something orange arrived yesterday. Now I am on a shopping ban  for a long time!
> 
> View attachment 3839049



Scary demonstration, we have them at times too due to my neighbour, the US Embassy. No nazis but other groups and the most scary ones are the ones where people partly cover their faces...

Admiring your beautiful chevre KP, love chevre [emoji173]️ Is this your little purchase from your recent work trip? Huge congrats! Is yours feu or orange? Mine is orange and epsom. I usually wear it as a clutch or with a twilly. So nice to have a little something in orange [emoji3]




An old pic


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> ^Gorgeous!  Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Scary demonstration, we have them at times too due to my neighbour, the US Embassy. No nazis but other groups and the most scary ones are the ones where people partly cover their faces...
> 
> Admiring your beautiful chevre KP, love chevre [emoji173]️ Is this your little purchase from your recent work trip? Huge congrats! Is yours feu or orange? Mine is orange and epsom. I usually wear it as a clutch or with a twilly. So nice to have a little something in orange [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3839052
> 
> 
> An old pic



I am very afraid of this group demonstrating today and I agree with that the ones covering their faces are very scary as well. I hope nobody gets hurt and that the police has enough resources.

It's not from any business trip and it should be orange but the colour looks just like yours! Later I may get a farandole necklace to use as a strap but a twilly is a good idea! I will attend a birthday celebration today and may use it already today!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] on my way home from the countryhouse and feel very relaxed even if I only spent one night away from town


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] autumn colours already here


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening everyone! [emoji4] I have been doing some heavy garden work[emoji6] all weekend; filling our stock of firewood and trimming trees and bushes took almost 2 days! I love some "hand craft assignment" from time to time[emoji1]

Some anti-nazi demonstrators do cover their faces to secure that the nazis don't take pictures of them and track them down in their homes and workplaces - you don't have to be afraid of them Serva as long as you're not a nazi yourself[emoji6]. Covering your face in difficult political situations is not always/by default about committing crimes but protect yourself from dito. 

Please excuse my teaching mode; extremism is one of my favorite professional skills[emoji5] I'm quite a nerd...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and TgP [emoji3]

Hope everyone has a good working week! Wearing a thin cashmere coat for the first time, very chilly this week


----------



## kashmira

Morning all! The demonstration was not very successful for the nazis. They walked between to ICA stores and never actually managed to start to demonstrate. However they were much closer to were I live than what I thought they would be.

Today it is raining and the autumn is definitely here. I hope you all will have a nice day.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Morning all! The demonstration was not very successful for the nazis. They walked between to ICA stores and never actually managed to start to demonstrate. However they were much closer to were I live than what I thought they would be.
> 
> Today it is raining and the autumn is definitely here. I hope you all will have a nice day.



Glad to hear their demonstration failed [emoji256] Wishing you a nice day too [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Nahreen, looks like the weather in STH will be great on Fri&Sat [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] hope you had a good working day


----------



## Serva1

I just booked trips to Paris in both November and December [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

How lovely Serva. It was a while since your last Paris trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Just arrived in STH. Will do some shopping today and visit museum.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! Unfortunately I will have to work a bit this weekend but nevertheless it's great that it is Friday, isn't it?!
Yesterday I picked up my framed pochette/gavroche and I am very happy with the result. It is now hanging on a wall in my walk in closet!



@Nahreen I hope you will have a great day in Stockholm!


----------



## Elliespurse

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! Unfortunately I will have to work a bit this weekend but nevertheless it's great that it is Friday, isn't it?!
> Yesterday I picked up my framed pochette/gavroche and I am very happy with the result. It is now hanging on a wall in my walk in closet!
> View attachment 3844892
> 
> 
> @Nahreen I hope you will have a great day in Stockholm!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! Unfortunately I will have to work a bit this weekend but nevertheless it's great that it is Friday, isn't it?!
> Yesterday I picked up my framed pochette/gavroche and I am very happy with the result. It is now hanging on a wall in my walk in closet!
> View attachment 3844892
> 
> 
> @Nahreen I hope you will have a great day in Stockholm!



Absolutely fabulous kashmira!!!I confess I wasn’t a fan of this design when it first came out but as a work of art it’s great and above all f u n [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Love the colours too (a lot of orange) and I can also find a deeper meaning in this design when thinking about the mysterious ways my bags have found me at FSH


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> How lovely Serva. It was a while since your last Paris trip.



Yes, I’m really looking forward visiting Paris again but I also love Copenhagen [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone and greetings from STH [emoji3] Had a fabulous shopping day and so happy to be here. 






ST is always interesting and they have such beautiful installations




CS meeting tomorrow, so fun to rendevouz with some tPFers [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! Unfortunately I will have to work a bit this weekend but nevertheless it's great that it is Friday, isn't it?!
> Yesterday I picked up my framed pochette/gavroche and I am very happy with the result. It is now hanging on a wall in my walk in closet!
> View attachment 3844892
> 
> 
> @Nahreen I hope you will have a great day in Stockholm!



Thank you Kashmira. I picked up a small thing at H. Your framed scarf looks lovely.


----------



## Elliespurse

Lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Lovely pics!



Thank you Ellie, one more for you from one of your favourite stores [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a relaxing Saturday


----------



## Serva1

Traditional breakfastpic when travelling [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone and greetings from STH [emoji3] Had a fabulous shopping day and so happy to be here.
> 
> View attachment 3845094
> 
> View attachment 3845095
> 
> 
> ST is always interesting and they have such beautiful installations
> 
> View attachment 3845097
> 
> 
> CS meeting tomorrow, so fun to rendevouz with some tPFers [emoji3]



My favorite boutique! [emoji4] Have fun today!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. A few more hours in STH, then time to go home.


----------



## Blueberry12

CS meeting at Grand Hotel...


----------



## Serva1

Dessert


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, it looks delicious


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] and thank you, yes it was delicious, love lemon merengue. The icecream had flavours of lemon and a hint of yogurth so it was interesting. Wienercaféet was so crouded today during lunch so I went to my hotel instead. Good decision!

Relaxing at the airport listening to Angelika Kirchschlager singing Bach


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Home after a lovely visit to STH and my meeting with good friends. 

Serva, I regret not trying that dessert last night.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Home after a lovely visit to STH and my meeting with good friends.
> 
> Serva, I regret not trying that dessert last night.



[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Hope you had a good trip back home Nahreen!!!Yes, I know you would feel like that after seeing my pic. It was really good and a perfect conclusion after a lovely visit to STH and the CS meetup today. I had a good shrimpsandwich and I always crave for a small dessert after eating seafood. 

Perhaps you can try it when you visit STH in November?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3]

Bought a light beige lampshade from Oscar&Clothilde for a Mulberry lamp. I also found a magnifying glass at NK.



So difficult to catch the colour, looks more gray but it’s a light warm shade of beige and the inside is golden, so it gives a nice colour of light in the evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, lovely pics!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. That lamp looks lovely serva.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! Thanks for sharing the pics from the CS meeting. I hope to be able to join you one day. 

The lamp looks very nice Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] thank you, yes the lampshade is a nice memory from STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Morning Ellie and Serva!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Autumn is definitely here with grey skies and rain.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Very cold here, starting to wear cashmere sweaters....


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  it's a bit cold here too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie [emoji3] busy week at work and an important meeting tomorrow...so busy, dreaming of Paris [emoji574]️[emoji632]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]

Thank you Ellie for the good luck wishes, the meeting went really well and now I can relax [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I almost rewarded myself with a black box leather wallet from Hermès with gold hardware, but I managed to restrain myself in the end, because I really like the smaller wallets more...A box Bearn wallet is very rare, never seen it online.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## kashmira

Evening! TGIF!!!!!!! It's been a really hard week at the office and I am so happy that the weekend finally is here!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Kashmira, my thoughts exactly, really tough week but so happy it’s weekend and today I will not work but sort out some papers and relax. 




Yesterday I carried my little indigo picotin with orange poppy handles and got a matching mini Bearn in orange poppy. First day with leather gloves.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, lovely pic!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Thank you, hope you have a relaxing Sunday! I like colourful slgs, your red LV croc wallet is so pretty [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  It's a relaxing Sunday here but I'm working a little on a couple of docs for next week (just documenting new ideas).


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  It's a relaxing Sunday here but I'm working a little on a couple of docs for next week (just documenting new ideas).



Same here, working from 2pm a couple of hours. Lovely weather outside so will go powerwalking. Our department store Stockmann has ”Galna dagarna” twice a year and this is the last day. The food is always less expensive so I will buy basics like really good olive oil, coffey beans etc. for less.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Back from a weekend at the country house. Picked some autumn mushrooms. 

Serva, yes it is hard not to push the purchase button when one sees something rare at H com.

I showed picture to my dad from my Paris trip. He said he was pleased I treated myself to this trip. He is also very interested in hearing about bags and Hermes.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Back from a weekend at the country house. Picked some autumn mushrooms.
> 
> Serva, yes it is hard not to push the purchase button when one sees something rare at H com.
> 
> I showed picture to my dad from my Paris trip. He said he was pleased I treated myself to this trip. He is also very interested in hearing about bags and Hermes.



Autumn mushrooms sounds lovely [emoji3]

Yes it’s hard to not buy H online but I just have to remember how many orange boxes I already have. Need to stop at some point [emoji3]

Glad your dad is supportive and interested in Hermès. I’ve chocked my father a couple of times talking about handbags. He understands that jewellery comes with a pricetag but bags [emoji33] But then I remind him of all his huntingrifles so he kind of gets it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Hope you had a nice day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Wish you all a nice working week[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3] 
Thank you, hoping for some nice autumn weather [emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] counting weeks to my Paris trip, only 4 left!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
We had an intruder today!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Finally Friday!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3], yes finally Friday and such a beautiful day here today [emoji295]️ Going to dress up a bit and choose a nice handbag.


----------



## Serva1

I was surprised today at the office with a Kelly wallet [emoji3]



So pretty and shiny, will wear it with a silk twilly to a meeting next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

^This is gorgeous!  Congrats! What's the HW?


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^This is gorgeous!  Congrats! What's the HW?



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] it’s permabrass, has a lovely golden shine.


----------



## Nahreen

It is so lovely Serva. What a special gift.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It is so lovely Serva. What a special gift.



Thank you dear Nahreen, I thought of you and our conversations about exotics when I got it today [emoji3] I love matte and KP more but I’m not complaining at all. A very special gift and I feel my work is appreciated.


----------



## Serva1

Dressed it up with a twilly and taking it to a bday party tomorrow [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, great pics!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear Nahreen, I thought of you and our conversations about exotics when I got it today [emoji3] I love matte and KP more but I’m not complaining at all. A very special gift and I feel my work is appreciated.


I feel so happy for you that you are appreciated at work. It is such a nice feeling to feel appreciated when you have worked hard.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] and thank you, so happy I can share my excitement and love for all pretty things here at CS!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I feel so happy for you that you are appreciated at work. It is such a nice feeling to feel appreciated when you have worked hard.



Thank you Nahreen, my thoughts exactly. I devote a lot of my time thinking about the company and at times I need to prep during weekends. Like most jobs, some months are more hectic and this gives me a lot of energy and feels like a customized reward, because people have noticed my love for H and many trips to France [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a relaxing Saturday [emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva. Two weeks until my trip to STH.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Ellie and Serva. Two weeks until my trip to STH.



Morning Nahreen [emoji3] I know we are both counting the weeks for our trips! Will be interesting to see what you find in STH. It’s a city I always enjoy visiting. Hope you have a relaxing weekend [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning everyone [emoji3] Enjoyed an Italian bday dinner yesterday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] hope you had a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] took out more wintercoats, we might get some snowfall this week [emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] was a busy day today at work


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Two hectic weeks at work but next Friday I get a spa day in STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3]

Having a business lunch today with a new banker. Was so difficult to choose an outfit today and tomorrow will be even more challenging, because at the moment it’s a normal sunny autumn day but the weather forecast is showing snowfall later today and  tomorrow too so we might very soon get 10cm of snow [emoji33]

Spa sounds great Nahreen! Reminds me I need to book my treatments at the beauty salon in Paris for my two trips...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening...
What a horrible weather.
It was raining all day here. 


Rewatching Arn.
The TV series version.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## kashmira

Morning all Lately I have been fully occupied by work with no time for anything else. This weekend I will try to do nothing but try to relax. I wish you all a nice day!

@Serva1 What an amazing gift! Your new Kelly wallet is fantastic.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kasmira


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Finally Friday [emoji173]️ DBF is going to the countryhouse but I have to stay in town for work. 

Winter arrived this morning [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Morning all Lately I have been fully occupied by work with no time for anything else. This weekend I will try to do nothing but try to relax. I wish you all a nice day!
> 
> @Serva1 What an amazing gift! Your new Kelly wallet is fantastic.



Thank you kashmira, hope you have time to relax with your furry friends after hectic workdays [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Just booked a dinner reservation at Verandan next Friday. Spa in the afternoon and then a nice dinner in the evening.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Two hectic weeks at work but next Friday I get a spa day in STH.





kashmira said:


> Morning all Lately I have been fully occupied by work with no time for anything else. This weekend I will try to do nothing but try to relax. I wish you all a nice day!
> 
> @Serva1 What an amazing gift! Your new Kelly wallet is fantastic.



+1! Have been extremely occupied lately with no time for other things. I'm hoping for a slow weekend and wish you all a relaxing weekend as well[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! I'm planning to do some work in the garden today; closing the pool for winter and put away furniture. Some renovation work indoor too. And hopefully a walk in the forest[emoji262][emoji260][emoji261][emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you had a relaxing weekend. I had migrain on Saturday so lost a day but Sunday was fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It was a relaxing weekend, sorry about your migraine..


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Thank you, it happens and migraine, yes it’s nasty but it comes with the job and being a perfectionist but soon I will downshift and start to enjoy a less hectic life, I think....[emoji3] or at least trying to [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning today but so beautiful sunny and bright [emoji41][emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

A friend of mine goes to NY next week and I’m so grateful she will take my 2 Hermès silk scarves (one of them is a vintage piece) to Mdm Paulette for cleaning. So happy to have good friends [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

I had lunch at Systrarna Delselius.
I also found this funny complaint on their FB...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] beautiful day here today. Seems every other day I can wear nice outfits and bags to work and every other day it’s cold grey or rainy so more sensible outfits.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] beautiful day here today. Seems every other day I can wear nice outfits and bags to work and every other day it’s cold grey or rainy so more sensible outfits.



Autumn weather![emoji16][emoji262][emoji260][emoji261] Today almost +10 C, yesterday -1C!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone!

A little less hectic today, finally. I have been celebrating some achievements at work with a small gift for myself[emoji4][emoji320]







Looking forward to this weekend and "allhelgonahelgen", going to the graveyard and dinner with family.

We had only 1 trick or treat-visit from kids in the neighborhood this year - fortunately I were prepared with the chocolate "Plopp"[emoji1]

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Gorgeous!  Congrats @ThingumyPoppy


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats @ThingumyPoppy



Thank you very much Ellie![emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] on my way to the countryhouse, so happy to be able to leave the city!!!

TgP your Chanel WOC is a classic, how nice to be able to celebrate achievements at work. Such a pretty package an d so Chanel [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.

Thingumpy: what a lovely present to yourself. I plan on visiting that store tomorrow when I come to STH.

I have booked spa both tomorrow and on Saturday. I really need the relaxation.


----------



## Serva1

Have a wonderful relaxing trip to STH Nahreen [emoji3] Please post picks of your luxurious purchases, already drooling...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3] on my way to the countryhouse, so happy to be able to leave the city!!!
> 
> TgP your Chanel WOC is a classic, how nice to be able to celebrate achievements at work. Such a pretty package an d so Chanel [emoji7]



Thank you Serva!  Hope you'll have a nice weekend at the country side!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Thingumpy: what a lovely present to yourself. I plan on visiting that store tomorrow when I come to STH.
> 
> I have booked spa both tomorrow and on Saturday. I really need the relaxation.



Evening!

Thank you!  That's nice - the staff were very helpful and friendly, I hope to visit again! 

I hope you'll have a great stay here in STH! Spa sounds wonderful.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] snow here at the countryhouse!!![emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## kashmira

Morning everyone! I am still overlaoded by work but in January it will be better as my job will be split into two. I cannot wait! I wish you all a nice Friday!

@ThingumyPoppy  Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Soon arriving in STH.


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Evening!
> 
> Thank you!  That's nice - the staff were very helpful and friendly, I hope to visit again!
> 
> I hope you'll have a great stay here in STH! Spa sounds wonderful.



Thank you Thingumpy. Yes the spa visit is truely needed. Work this autumn has been a but too much due to a re organisation.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Have a wonderful relaxing trip to STH Nahreen [emoji3] Please post picks of your luxurious purchases, already drooling...



Thank you Serva. Promise to post pic of my purchases. I look forward to pick up something at H that I have been waiting for since beginning of June.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a great time in STH!


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen, have a great time in STH!



Thank you Ellie. Most likely my last visit before X-mas. I am still waiting for one more thing at H and maby I have to arrange for it to be sent.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Morning everyone! I am still overlaoded by work but in January it will be better as my job will be split into two. I cannot wait! I wish you all a nice Friday!
> 
> @ThingumyPoppy  Congrats on your beautiful bag!



Glad your workload will be split. I myself have a less hectic 2 weeks at work but then it get crazy again until 18th of December. Christmas time is always a bliss but I don’t feel like going on vacation only stay at home and breathe easy [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I’m having a real hard time thinking do I really want more H bags (nothing else is interesting) than my outstanding SO. I’m missing a K retourné and a KP in my collection but unless it’s a SO  or really special leather I don’t feel tempted. I don’t want to carry the same bag as someone else, at least in my city. I’m spoiled. 

I guess I will know for sure when I have more time for myself during Christmas. Before I leave for Paris I will take out all my bags from boxes and dustbags, go through my collection and edit out those I don’t use.


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> A little less hectic today, finally. I have been celebrating some achievements at work with a small gift for myself[emoji4][emoji320]
> 
> View attachment 3868754
> View attachment 3868755
> View attachment 3868756
> View attachment 3868758
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this weekend and "allhelgonahelgen", going to the graveyard and dinner with family.
> 
> We had only 1 trick or treat-visit from kids in the neighborhood this year - fortunately I were prepared with the chocolate "Plopp"[emoji1]
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!





Congrats! Lovely bag!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats! Lovely bag!



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kashmira said:


> Morning everyone! I am still overlaoded by work but in January it will be better as my job will be split into two. I cannot wait! I wish you all a nice Friday!
> 
> @ThingumyPoppy  Congrats on your beautiful bag!



Thank you very much Kashmira! 

Sounds like the perfect change for work[emoji5]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. 

Looking forward to some hotel breakfast soon but DH is still sleeping. Picked up some lovely things yesterday. Will post pics.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]
Going to town today. Need to work a little tomorrow and my Armani SA texted that my perfume has arrived so will go and pick it up. 

Sounds like your trip to STH has been a success with lovely shopping, good company and food [emoji3] Also you can never go wrong with Spa. It’s wonderful to be able to pamper yourself every now and then between working diligently.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening[emoji4][emoji88][emoji317][emoji1019]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Soon time to go home.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Soon time to go home.



Have a good trip back home Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Have a good trip back home Nahreen [emoji3]


Thank you Serva. As much as I enjoy my visits to STH, I also love to come home to my peaceful countryside.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. As much as I enjoy my visits to STH, I also love to come home to my peaceful countryside.



I could say likewise, as much as I enjoyed being at the countryhouse I’m happy to return back to town [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

My lovely SA sent me a message when I was at the countryhouse and today I picked up this limited edition fraigrance!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Lovely pics Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] thank you


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a good working week!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji41][emoji295]️ Beautiful day here today.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon![emoji5][emoji477]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] This week goes so quickly and so much to do...


----------



## Elliespurse

Kilara said:


> Did you buy anything at LV Ellie? I'll stop buy there on Monday. I'll also go to H and maby Gucci. I suppose what usually happens is that I go into every store that I pass buy on Birgerjarl. I need a pair of gloves, lost mine last winter.


Hi there, I think it was Nahreen who was in Stockholm last week. I haven't been to LV in a while. Post if you finds something at LV on Monday


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I did not go into LV this trip. I only visited a few designer stores this time since we had spa appointments. I also went to Haglöfs and Naturkompaniet to get a few things for our upcoming trip to South Africa.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Just saw a movie, was nice to relax in a comfy leather chair in front of a big screen. The movie was very good, a new version of the iconic ”Okänd Soldat” a movie that has a strong patriotic feeling and all Finns know it. This new ( 3rd) version gave 2 of my favourite characters more depth and it felt very authentic. War is always a terrible thing but our country and independence is very precious to me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Finally Friday! The hunters bring our moosemeat tomorrow so I will have a cooking day with both my nieces and dear Mom. We will make several batches of lasagna and meatballs and put them in the freezer. After DBF understood there will be 4 noisy women in the house he said he will escape to the countryhouse [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes Finally Friday!  Have a great time tomorrow!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Yes finally Friday. Will take pics tomorrow of my purchases last weekend.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Looks like winter arrived in the night.


----------



## Nahreen

Today I'll tidy up in my walk in closet, put up my new lamp shades that I bought at Oscar and Clothilde at my last two visits in STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

Photos of my new lamp shades. Two are gold toned to match the colours in our guest room. They are also nicely matching the gold Hermes tray on the night stand. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






One is pink matching the interior of my walk in closet.


----------



## Elliespurse

^These looks great!  Congrats! Love the fabric texture!


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> ^These looks great!  Congrats! Love the fabric texture!



Thank you so much Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

My other purchases from the past two visits to STH.

My new H gloves in cashmere and blue electric leather. A matching Carmen, a gift from a good friend.
	

		
			
		

		
	




My long awaited watch from H, Heure H tpm with diamonds and alligator straps on raspberry and blackcurrant. Took 5 months until I finally could pick it up. I bought it to match my bags.
	

		
			
		

		
	






My last item, a Chanel shawl to match my coat. It was so elegant I could not resist. My H shawls are colourful and my Gucci's blingy so I needed something more neutral.


----------



## Elliespurse

Gorgeous!  Congrats! I really love the watch and straps, worth the wait!  The black with blue accents looks great!


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats! I really love the watch and straps, worth the wait!  The black with blue accents looks great!


Thank you so much Ellie. I am more and more feeling my collection is nearing its completion. I will probably be finished in about a year. Only a few more items on my list but two are a bit expensive so I need time to save up.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix from yesterday. 
Vanessa Redgrave receives the Stockholm Life Time Achievement Award.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  Great pics BB!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]Thank you the lasagna and meatballs were a success. My nieces attended a cooking class by me and it was fun with Mom too in the kitchen. We seldom cook together so these moments are precious.

Great picks and purchases Nahreen, loved everything but the Heure H tpm watch is especially lovely and with the extra strap it’s like 2 different watches! Well worth the wait.

BB, so nice Vanessa Redgrave got a reward for her lifelong achievements. I wish I could age as gracefully as her. Such a beautiful woman with a strong presence and style!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Serva. 

Glad you had a lovely time with your family. Three generations cooking together. 

We are invited to my brothers new house for X-mas. So nice to be able to go away this year. It is also only about 30 min drive so we can go just over the day.

Since we leave for South Africa on the 29th I will not do much decorations this year, by the time we get back its the middle of January and anyway time to remove everything.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie[emoji3]

My houseguests just left and now it’s peace and quiet just as I like it. Busy at work tomorrow and on Tuesday Paris. 

Thank you Nahreen, yes it was fun to cook together[emoji3] We are spending Christmas at my brother’s place 1,5hr drive. I’m not either going to do a lot of decorations this year. We will probably stay at the countryhouse anyway. It’s nice to relax in front of the fireplace and read a good book.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon![emoji4][emoji477]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] and greetings from Paris.


----------



## Serva1

I couldn’t say no to this barenia babe. B25 in barenia ebene.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879626
> 
> I couldn’t say no to this barenia babe. B25 in barenia ebene.


I am so happy for you. I know how much you love Barenia. Now I am very qurious of which of your bags you like best. Your old Barenia, the new one or your box. [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I am so happy for you. I know how much you love Barenia. Now I am very qurious of which of your bags you like best. Your old Barenia, the new one or your box. [emoji3]



Morning Nahreen [emoji3] the first one is always the most special one. I still remember how my entire room was filled with the scent of new barenia...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all.
Serva - Congrats on this find, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all.
> Serva - Congrats on this find, it's gorgeous!



Morning Ellie [emoji3], yes it’s a very special bag and my favourite size.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Have a great time in Paris!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]

Another fabulous day in my favourite city! Went to see the Leila Menchari exhibition and bumped into the handsome Michael Coste and we exchanged a few words. I adore the work of LM and it’s amazing that she is still working for Hermès despite her age, strong and creative. 




I bought a beautiful piece from the Cheval d’Orient collection, a centerpiece for a dinnertable.




Had some wonderful patisserie today and enjoy my trip. Glad I”m coming back in 3 weeks [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji260]


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3].


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, busy day today at work. Was a wonderful trip to Paris but always so nice to come home [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Hope you'll all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen. Yes a lovely weekend!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen [emoji3] Feeling exhausted after the trip. DHL just brought my lovely Cheval d’Orient large platter.







Feels nice to have a beautiful piece of art at home, compensates the loss of a statue one of my crayfish dinner guests managed to break by accident. The platter has a diameter of almost 50 cm!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend [emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Nahreen [emoji3] Feeling exhausted after the trip. DHL just brought my lovely Cheval d’Orient large platter.
> View attachment 3882614
> 
> View attachment 3882615
> 
> View attachment 3882617
> 
> 
> Feels nice to have a beautiful piece of art at home, compensates the loss of a statue one of my crayfish dinner guests managed to break by accident. The platter has a diameter of almost 50 cm!



The plate is lovely Serva. What special treats do you have planned for the plate at Christmas?


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> The plate is lovely Serva. What special treats do you have planned for the plate at Christmas?



Thank you Nahreen [emoji3] I’m afraid it’s going to be a centerpiece only, no food on this platter ever, not even in small bowls. I cannot cover my 23 pretty Marwani horses with anything nor take the risk of scratching this piece. Perhaps I become more bold later but now it’s just a centerpiece [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the plate looks amazing - Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, the plate looks amazing - Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883150



Morning Ellie [emoji3] yes, thank you, it’s lovely and puts a smile on my face every time I see it.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. DH was invited on a guys whisky tasting tonight.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Whisky  (although I don't drink )


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3] Whisky tasting = a definite ”guy thing” I could do a champagne tasting ( used to be chairmain of a wineclub so have had my share of winetastings) [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Worked a little, went to the office to go through my mail etc. Nothing accute happened while I was in Paris. 

Dear Mom and niece came for a visit and I filled our kitchen table with bags in dustbags and orange boxes. My niece loved the latest addition to my H collection, I call my barenia ebene ”Choko”. Took a pic with some accessories.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. No, whisky is not my cup of tea either. Serva, which is your favorite champagne?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3] Whisky tasting = a definite ”guy thing” I could do a champagne tasting ( used to be chairmain of a wineclub so have had my share of winetastings) [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Worked a little, went to the office to go through my mail etc. Nothing accute happened while I was in Paris.
> 
> Dear Mom and niece came for a visit and I filled our kitchen table with bags in dustbags and orange boxes. My niece loved the latest addition to my H collection, I call my barenia ebene ”Choko”. Took a pic with some accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3883582



It is a classic brown colour. It is really nice.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all. No, whisky is not my cup of tea either. Serva, which is your favorite champagne?



Basically any vintage champagne, prefer a chardonnay pinot noir blend. Basic Bollinger is good but only if very well chilled and served from coupé glasses. Taittinger rosé ( not so keen on their other common champagnes) and with the big champagne houses you can never go wrong. If you drink a glass of basic Bolly followed buy a glass of vintage Dom Pérignon you will taste the differens in quality. So many good ones... got a nice Pol Roger for bday from one of the family companies, Krug, Louis Roederer...list goes on...

This is very good and special


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Thank you for the champagne tips Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and Nahreen [emoji3] Hope you have a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Nahreen  Whisky  (although I don't drink )



Me neither![emoji4] Except of maybe one glass of cider/half a glass of champagne just for the company or with special foods like new years lobster[emoji5]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] looks like we get some snow this week...at least for a couple of days [emoji300]️

Hope everyone has a good working week [emoji3] 14 days to Paris and counting...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Yes it's a little snow here too.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

We have a nice thin layer of snow at the ground here - it's so beautiful and cosy with the white light. Last week was very dark.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix from Budapest.
Now I am at the Airport on my way back to Sweden.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Elliespurse

Morning BB  Lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] we have a thin layer of snow today but it’s not going to last. I hope we have snow when we spend Christmas at my brother’s house.

Hope you had a good trip BB. You really do like your cakes and pastries [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3885950
> View attachment 3885951
> 
> 
> 
> Some pix from Budapest.
> Now I am at the Airport on my way back to Sweden.



I have to ask[emoji5]What is this?[emoji54]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

A good layer of snow here already[emoji4][emoji122]


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I have to ask[emoji5]What is this?[emoji54]



Which picture do you mean?


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Morning BB  Lovely pics!





Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] we have a thin layer of snow today but it’s not going to last. I hope we have snow when we spend Christmas at my brother’s house.
> 
> Hope you had a good trip BB. You really do like your cakes and pastries [emoji3]





Thanx. Great trip & good food.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Which picture do you mean?



The one with a white paper bag with some kind of dumplings/fruit(?)[emoji1] and the picture with them on the grill... *stupid, but i really can't tell what it is*


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> The one with a white paper bag with some kind of dumplings/fruit(?)[emoji1] and the picture with them on the grill... *stupid, but i really can't tell what it is*




Those are roasted chestnuts. They are very popular in Hungary at winter.

Hot & tasty.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886471
> View attachment 3886472



Those furry friends [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] Working long days but next week will be more ”normal”.


----------



## kashmira

Evening everyone! Finally I have some time to "say hello". I have been so busy lately, both at work but also my passion for cats have taken lots and lots of hours of work as I am trying to assist a famous professor who specializes in feline genetics to get information and dna-samples for her research. I have been working together with a very nice Russian lady but now I think we have done what we can.

I scanned through the last pages of comments (may have missed some). I love the photos of your cats @Blueberry12. Congrats on your very nice bag @Serva1 and a congrats also to you @Nahreen - your watch is beautiful!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. 

Hope you had a nice time in Hungary BlueB. 

Thank you Kashmira. Hope your research goes fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Evening everyone! Finally I have some time to "say hello". I have been so busy lately, both at work but also my passion for cats have taken lots and lots of hours of work as I am trying to assist a famous professor who specializes in feline genetics to get information and dna-samples for her research. I have been working together with a very nice Russian lady but now I think we have done what we can.
> 
> I scanned through the last pages of comments (may have missed some). I love the photos of your cats @Blueberry12. Congrats on your very nice bag @Serva1 and a congrats also to you @Nahreen - your watch is beautiful!



Thank you kashmira [emoji3] Nice to be able to contribute to feline research.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] We will get more snow today [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Those are roasted chestnuts. They are very popular in Hungary at winter.
> 
> Hot & tasty.



Ah! Thank you very much for informing me - I thought it might look like chestnuts but had no idea you could roast them like almonds[emoji1][emoji106]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji944][emoji951]


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Hope you had a nice time in Hungary BlueB.
> 
> Thank you Kashmira. Hope your research goes fine.




Thanx. The food was great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] working late this week but that’s fine.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]finally weekend. Need to work both on Saturday and Sunday. 

So many Black Friday sales this weekend. I think I will order a baginsert and I bought a jacket for my little niece and a pair of black jeans for dear Mum today.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening TgP [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon![emoji477]️[emoji507]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Back from DHs family in Småland.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3] DBF came home from the countryhouse. So glad to have him, I missed him a lot. Busy week ahead but thinking Paris gives me energy [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] working long days this week...


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] finished early today. So nice to be home at 6pm and not 9pm.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening! 

( the 4 th cat was out for a walk )


----------



## Serva1

BB those cats look so pretty with the big furs [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Finally Friday! It’s going to snow heavily today [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] finished early today and it looks dreamy here, real l’heure bleue!


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, it looks dreamy!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Serva, it looks dreamy!



Afternoon Ellie, yes, very blue pic [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Yes so happy it is finally Friday. Enjoying seeing all spring H scarfs being posted now at the H forum.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Yes so happy it is finally Friday. Enjoying seeing all spring H scarfs being posted now at the H forum.



Me too, I think I will buy 2 CSGMs from the new collection.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] packing our cabin trolleys for Paris!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Paris!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Paris!



[emoji3] my little niece likes Paris at Christmas time, especially the big department storewindow displays and the magnificent dome of Galleries Lafayette.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] It’s been a relatively lazy day. Finished packing (carry light shop heavy) and my dear niece arrives tomorrow [emoji92] so just one more cabintrolley to pack and we are ready to go


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Finally first advent[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	







I'm celebrating with American pancakes.
	

		
			
		

		
	




No Christmas decorations yet, but had to bring my "luciatåg" out[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP [emoji3] Happy first advent! I love how the Christmas decorations light up your house. We will put some decorations today when my niece arrives.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  Lovely pics TgP!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all  Lovely pics TgP!



Morning Ellie [emoji3] Sundays are always so blissful.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening !

Some pix from lunch with a friend.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3897389
> View attachment 3897390
> View attachment 3897391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening !
> 
> Some pix from lunch with a friend.



[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] Delicious![emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening[emoji4]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
Some pix from Millesgården today...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Greetings from Paris [emoji632]


----------



## Serva1

Back in my dear home country. We celebrate 100 yrs of Independency today, so festive[emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Have a great 100yrs!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Have a great 100yrs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900099



Thank you Ellie, feels so many countries honour us. So happy to return home today[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] busy day at the office today but weekend is almost around the corner.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!
> Some pix from Millesgården today...
> 
> View attachment 3899463
> View attachment 3899464
> View attachment 3899465
> View attachment 3899466
> View attachment 3899467
> View attachment 3899468
> View attachment 3899469
> View attachment 3899470



[emoji122] Mums! [emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Back in my dear home country. We celebrate 100 yrs of Independency today, so festive[emoji92][emoji92]



Congratulations![emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon TgP [emoji3] came home early today, too tired to sit at the office as a result of yesterday’s flight back home and late festivities.  

Bought my first Petite H, édition limitée, that can be used as bagcharms or decorative pieces. The facade of FSH and the famous horserider statue [emoji173]️ both have a special meaning to me.


----------



## Serva1

Feeling a bit playful. People put all kinds of bagcharms and straps on their bags. The horse on the ribbon is bleu aztec chevre just like my B30 so I felt a bit creative and used it as a decorative piece [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Great pics! Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Kiko the guinea pig passed away yesterday.
Here is my new friend Blixten:


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Great pics! Congrats!



Evening Ellie [emoji3] Thank you, always fun to share purchases here at CS!

Kiko [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Kiko the guinea pig passed away yesterday.
> Here is my new friend Blixten:
> 
> View attachment 3901254
> View attachment 3901255



Sorry to hear that. What a cute little friend[emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning[emoji477]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone. At a Christmas concert. Got 4 invitations this year to these kind of church concerts and this is the only one that is conveniant for me.


----------



## Serva1

A better pic of my SO bag with the petit h ribbon charm


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  The charm looks great!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  The charm looks great!



Evening Ellie [emoji1] thank you, it’s the child in me [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I don’t usually go for bagcharms but this one can hang because it’s a fun summerbag, not too serious


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend. DBF went to the countryhouse, I”m going to clear out some papers, iron clothes and enjoy myself today. On Sunday I need to work a little.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!

I spent the whole day yesterday with moving furniture, doing decorations and cleaning upstairs. We're sorting out old furniture and changing how we use the rooms. Today we have "adventsfika" with family[emoji4] Exited to see how our new kitten will react on the guests.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

You had a busy day yesterday TgP but isn’t it rewarding to look at the results and hope you enjoy the change in your home? Have a lovely —adventsfika” with your family and I guess your new kitten will be the star of the show [emoji173]️

Just about to go and visit a friend, then back home and work at my desk for some hours. My dear brother returned from Tunisia yesterday so he will come for a visit in the evening and I get to hear travelstories.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Having a Spa day at our local Grand (Kämp Spa). So relaxing with green tea after treatment


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  A Spa day!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  A Spa day!



Evening Ellie [emoji3] yes, it was nice


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] having a little snowstorm here today [emoji300]️


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Yes we also had heavy snow here too this morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

The cat loves the X-mas tree...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Hope you had a good working day. My last boardmeetings are on Monday and Thursday so after that I can relax.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Finally Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes Finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Only two weeks until our trip to South Africa. I am starting to get excited.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3]

So nice Nahreen that you can soon escape gloomy wet Scandinavia and enjoy the warm sunshine, gorgeous fruity breakfasts and exotic enviroment [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Just made a Christmas food shopping list. Need to start prepping the traditional pickled herrings next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

DBF has ”travelfever”. It always hits him hard this time of year and he is looking at warm climates. I would be perfectly happy to stay at the weekendhouse a couple of days after Christmas but if he really wants to go somewhere warm I will of course join him.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! Almost Christmas...[emoji122][emoji6] 

We found our Christmas tree yesterday, not to decorate until Friday/Saturday, but it has to get use to the warmer temperatures step by step so it's now waiting in the "uterum"[emoji319]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]

TgP, sounds lovely with the Christmas tree [emoji172]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. One more day at work before some christmas free time. Will work two days next week before South Africa.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3] 

Busy Friday. Glad I don’t need to work next week [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon! Going home early from work to decorate the house for Christmas before the "party" (holiday) starts[emoji57][emoji4] Happy weekend everyone![emoji319]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Having a relaxing day before Christmas evening. For the past 13 years we have had Christmas Eve here at our house, tomorrow we will finally get a break since we will celebrate at my brothers new house.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening all. Having a relaxing day before Christmas evening. For the past 13 years we have had Christmas Eve here at our house, tomorrow we will finally get a break since we will celebrate at my brothers new house.



We will also celebrate at my brother’s place tomorrow. I did prepare some Christmas dishes and food for tomorrow.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> We will also celebrate at my brother’s place tomorrow. I did prepare some Christmas dishes and food for tomorrow.



Happy Christmas. 

We will also bring some food today. Janssons, meatballs and spareribs.


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Holidays Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Happy Holidays Nahreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914602



Happy holidays Ellie.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

[emoji320][emoji319]MERRY CHRISTMAS![emoji319][emoji320]


----------



## Serva1

My cousin sent this pic yesterday and I wish everyone [emoji92]HAPPY HOLIDAYS[emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## kashmira

Merry Christmas to you all. I have missed what you have been writing lately but will have a look tomorrow. I have been working too much, far too much, and I believe that I was close to be completely burnt out. I am better now and will have some time off from work and when I returnera, things will be much better. 

I hope younall have had a nice Christmas celebration with your families.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira Merry Christmas!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Merry Christmas to you all. I have missed what you have been writing lately but will have a look tomorrow. I have been working too much, far too much, and I believe that I was close to be completely burnt out. I am better now and will have some time off from work and when I returnera, things will be much better.
> 
> I hope younall have had a nice Christmas celebration with your families.



Hope you had a nice Christmas with your family too kashmira [emoji3] We had a wonderful time, my brother said it was the best Christmas dinner ever. 

About work, I can relate to what you wrote since I’m a perfectionist and I get so stressed when I have tight scedules especially due to other people being late with their work. I want to spend more time with DBF and will most likely changethings in order to be able to enjoy life more.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen. Hope you have had a relaxing day [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] a little work today and countryhouse tomorrow!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

I had a nice dinner with my mum.
My dessert :


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] 
 BB your desserts are always so delicious [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] working today but then off to the countryhouse. Not keen on sales at all, so nice to escape the city.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, have a lovely vacation and hope you come home with many nice memories [emoji92][emoji41][emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] Greetings from the countryhouse. We have snow here [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It looks like lots of snow!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] always sleep so well at the countryhouse.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] Did some ”snowjobs” today. Have to confess I’m a citygirl and used to someone else doing these ” snowjobs”.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that sounds nice!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. At the airport now. Getting very excited.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a great time!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. Greetings from Schiphol. Bought something small. No new spring scarves yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] rainy day here today

Nahreen, the S/S 2018 scarves are still missing on the European website too. Glad you got to visit the store and found something [emoji3] Hope they have exciting new things when you return.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] so relaxing at the countryhouse. DBF wants to be in town for New Year. I like it better here.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. We arrived in Johannesburg late last night. Will visit some malls and have a relaxed morning. The hotel has a shuttle that will take us there. Will see if we find some souvenirs, maby something in ostrich but even here ostrich is expensive so will see what they have to offer. 

I saw lots of croc items at H in Schiphol. K wallets, cardcase, Constance wallet. You get 10% tax off when you fly outside Europe. Unfortunately no discount when I come back. So it would have been great if they would have had the new schawls yesterday but no such luck. 

Tomorrow we fly to the Kruger area.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, it sounds lovely  Have a great time!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3]

We are going to town today. It snowed yesterday so I have again some ” snowjobs” to do. 

How nice to see croc items and a tax off would have been great [emoji3] Enjoy your vacation Nahreen [emoji41][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon![emoji4]

[emoji323]And a happy new year![emoji323]
[emoji322]Wishing you all a great 2018[emoji322]


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy New Year TgP!


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy New Year! 

Some NYE dinner pix.
Seafood , Västerbotten pie and Chocolate Cake with Blood Orange & Cinnamon.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone and a Happy New Year 2018!!! Always nice to start a new year and a new page. This year I will probably shop/travel less, spend more time at the countryhouse with people I love. I also hope to improve my French by taking lessons. A friend of mine is a personal trainer and I helped her with some things so in exchange she will take me to a private gym this month. I need to detox and cut off the sweet things I’ve eaten lately. Anyone else having plans for 2018?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva and Happy New Year!  I've got some "fresh Finnish marmelade" sweets this weekend, is it typical Finnish? They are raising the minimum pension age in Sweden and I'm the first birth-year to be affected  Oh well, I'll be ready at the new minimum age  (a 2018 resolution)


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva and Happy New Year!  I've got some "fresh Finnish marmelade" sweets this weekend, is it typical Finnish? They are raising the minimum pension age in Sweden and I'm the first birth-year to be affected  Oh well, I'll be ready at the new minimum age  (a 2018 resolution)



Morning Ellie [emoji3] yes, marmelade sweets are very Finnish but also Turkish Pepper (by Fazer) with salmiak. Fazer also makes their famous ”Fazers blåa” chocolate, but I do love marmelade. 

They have raised the minimum pension age here too, but you are so active that I imagine you can go on for years [emoji3] I think I want to change my work a bit, because I don’t need to chaise money anymore. Work is important but I hope to balance it better this year. We only have one life to enjoy.


----------



## Elliespurse

^The CEO and one more retired a couple of years ago. The deep knowledge is mostly gone now and the replacements needs lots of help. I've done marketing material they use and suggested short meetings to make the best decisions. In my opinion they are in the "I'm an expert" phase below (my drawing)


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^The CEO and one more retired a couple of years ago. The deep knowledge is mostly gone now and the replacements needs lots of help. I've done marketing material they use and suggested short meetings to make the best decisions. In my opinion they are in the "I'm an expert" phase below (my drawing)
> View attachment 3921313



[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] LOL

This was a great start for 2018, Inreally enjoy your graph dear Ellie[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all and Happy 2018. We ended 2017 with two big "hagel and thunder storms" The first one on the evening of the 30th in Johannesburg. The staff at the hotel in shock as were we. 

Then we flew to Kruger park area yesterday morning. Sunny and 26 degrees. In late afternoon/early evening the staff setting up for new years eve celebration with barbeque dinner on the deck overlooking the Sabie river and Kruger Park. Boom, the thunder and hagel storm struck again. The staff were shocked but excited as well since they had never seen anything like it. This one was even worse than the one in J burg. A pavillion blew off the viewing deck and did some damage. Electricity went out for several hours. Anyway they managed to fix a lovely dinner in the restaurant with candle light and when the rain stopped we got to see traditional dancers on the lawn and finished off with South African champagne.

Positing a pic of the hagel storm. I have never seen so big pieces of hagel in my life. Despite the warm day they took a long time before they melted.


----------



## Serva1

OMG, those hagel look big and dangerous. Glad the staff created a candlelight dinner for you. Hope your vacation goes smoothly from now on Nahreen and yes, the Southafrican wines are world famous, never had SA champagne though. Enjoy!


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy 2018 Nahreen!  Wow hagel!  Hope the weather returns to sunny 26C.


----------



## Nahreen

Despite the hagel and thunderstorm, it was still fairly warm, warm enough for shorts and t-shirt.,Today we had 30 degrees and sun all day.

Tomorrow we go on a excursion to view the nature. It should be spektacular viewings of rivers, canyons and water falls. Safari will be first once we move to our next lodge in three days time. But we still might get to see animals from the viewing deck if they come down to the river to drink. I did spot a crocodile lurking in the water close to the river bank.


----------



## Serva1

Crocodile [emoji33] never been to Africa. I hope you get to sleep ( no apes around screaming). DBF just told me some stories from Africa [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] dear niece is staying a couple of days with her auntie. Glad I can take it easy this week with the work, because children need so much attention.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> ^The CEO and one more retired a couple of years ago. The deep knowledge is mostly gone now and the replacements needs lots of help. I've done marketing material they use and suggested short meetings to make the best decisions. In my opinion they are in the "I'm an expert" phase below (my drawing)
> View attachment 3921313



THIS is VERY true...[emoji122][emoji106] The more one know the more there is to learn[emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen, are you ok? A train derailed in SA..


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Nahreen, are you ok? A train derailed in SA..



[emoji50][emoji853]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I am just fine. I am not travelling by train.


----------



## Blueberry12

My elfear...
Just a usual day at work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Great ears BB.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
Been busy with dear niece. Today we will go to our artmuseum Ateneum and the zoo. We will also need to find a cool backpack for school. 

Nice elfears BB, you are the perfect elf [emoji3]

Fedex brought me an orange box yesterday. Love the colours but it’s a summersilk (thinner) so not perfect, but I will keep it. I have 2 summersilks so no more. I prefer the thicker quality.

I also got a lovely card from Hermès[emoji173]️
View attachment 3924938


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening. I checked out the first day of NK sale , this day was only for NK card holders.

It was insane!







I did not buy anything...
I hate crowds.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Soon time for this mornings game drive.

We saw the big 5 yesterday. I have so much photos on my camera and also filmed with my iPad. It is actually quite good for filming. So happy I saw the leopard.

Serva, enjoy your day at the zoo with your nice. The scarf looks lovely. I love the shine of the silk. The CSGM don't have the same shine.
	

		
			
		

		
	




BlueB, that sale looks insane. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  It sounds really exciting seeing all animals!  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Soon time for this mornings game drive.
> 
> We saw the big 5 yesterday. I have so much photos on my camera and also filmed with my iPad. It is actually quite good for filming. So happy I saw the leopard.
> 
> Serva, enjoy your day at the zoo with your nice. The scarf looks lovely. I love the shine of the silk. The CSGM don't have the same shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925792
> 
> 
> BlueB, that sale looks insane. Not my cup of tea.



Fantastic[emoji122][emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening. I checked out the first day of NK sale , this day was only for NK card holders.
> 
> It was insane!
> 
> View attachment 3925626
> View attachment 3925627
> View attachment 3925628
> 
> 
> 
> I did not buy anything...
> I hate crowds.



[emoji50] I've stopped going to those sales - it's indeed insane! I don't visit any sales anymore as I can't do crowds like this... Happy to enjoy the online sales once in a while though[emoji4] 

Morning![emoji477]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] last day with dear niece and even if I love and spoil her to pieces I enjoy getting my life back. Yesterday we went shopping for a backpack for school and my niece spotted a Dolce&Gabbana in a store window. I got a discount after speaking with the owner but still it came with a hefty pricetag. A very spoiled 8 yr old girl [emoji3] 

Nahreen, lovely pic and the weather looks great [emoji295]️ Enjoy your vacation and have a safe trip back home.

BB, crowds are not my cup of tea either. I’ve stood twice in line at Hermès and once at Chanel Stockholm. Having company was great but I try to avoid crowds when I can.


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> [emoji50] I've stopped going to those sales - it's indeed insane! I don't visit any sales anymore as I can't do crowds like this... Happy to enjoy the online sales once in a while though[emoji4]
> 
> Morning![emoji477]️




I find it amusing for a short while...
But prefer to buy things at online sales.


----------



## Blueberry12

The NK sales were pretty bad too.
Only 20 - 30 % off mostly.

I’ve bought this bag online somewhere else for 40 % +  15 % extra off ...
Only 30 % off at NK...


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. We had an amazing game drive this morning. Soon time for the afternoon/evening one. We spend the midday at the lodge. I was reading in the sun chair outside our chalet and I had some visitors.

One had a drink in our plunge pool.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] Had a lovely day at the Zoo with DBF and niece.




Majestic animals, so glad there are still wild ones living free in nature. I really enjoy your pics Nahreen and your stories[emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> The NK sales were pretty bad too.
> Only 20 - 30 % off mostly.
> 
> I’ve bought this bag online somewhere else for 40 % +  15 % extra off ...
> Only 30 % off at NK...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926004



Congrats BB for your sale find [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I wonder if Hermès at NK has anything on sale?


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> I wonder if Hermès at NK has anything on sale?



No. ;(


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> No. ;(



Thank you for confirming.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] glad it’s Sunday tomorrow and I have time to organize my home after having my niece here for many days. Need to work diligently next week...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3] Had a lovely day at the Zoo with DBF and niece.
> View attachment 3926186
> 
> View attachment 3926188
> 
> Majestic animals, so glad there are still wild ones living free in nature. I really enjoy your pics Nahreen and your stories[emoji173]️



Thank you Serva. We got some amazing pics of the leopard yesterday. He had some food (impala carcas) he was carrying around to protect from hyenas. He moved it from one tree to another. 

Glad you and your niece enjoyed the zoo.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Happy Sunday!

Thank you Nahreen, sounds exciting with the leopard! My niece is looking forward to a trip to SA that my DBF has promised her but we wait for her to get a little older so she can enjoy it even more. Probably going to Rome this year with her and Paris in December of course.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! I hope  you all have had a nice and relaxing Christmas-holiday and that New Year has started in a fantastic way! I have had a long break (both from my job but I also tried to cut down on time spent on social media) and it was just what I needed. Now I am in fact looking forward to starting to work tomorrow!

@Nahreen your vacation seems amazing! It must be fantastic to see all these wild animals.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening kashmira  I'll also start work tomorrow.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]

Great you are feeling well kashmira. Taking a break works like magic. For me being on the countryside, walking in the forest is the best. I was pretty stressed even at Xmas but these last days have been great so looking forward working next week , luckily no hectic things on the agenda.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji295]️ Hope you all have a good working week [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji295]️ Hope you all have a good working week [emoji3]



Thank you! I Wish you the same.


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, been a while. 
Looks like everyone had a nice Christmas and New Year. I'm in Sydney right now with a sever jetlag. Did a stop in Singapore a couple of days but it didn't help much. I always feel it so much harder to fly east then it is west. Sydney had its warmest day in 37 years the other day but I almost didn't notice since I slept most of it away. 

I tried do look at H shawls but the new ones haven't arrived here or in Singapore either. 

@Nahren Krüger looks amazing. Please share any tips, stays etc you might have. It's on my list but not sure when I'll go. Soon, hopefully!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]

So nice to see you here Mediana! Enjoy Australia, and hope you feel less jetlag tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] busy day at work today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Again at Schiphol. We have five hours wait. Visited H again here and bought two twillies from the spring collection to my blue Birkin.   

Mediana, glad to give you tips on SA. We visited two Private game reserves at two different parts of Kruger. Our first was ful of wildlife whereas there was less at the second but a lot of animals migrate depending on where there is food so you never know where they might be depending on how much it has rained. So maby good to visit at least two different places. The second place we visited was just getting the first herds of elephants and buffalos migrating into their land. 

Also some Private game reserves do offroad driving whereas others limit that so check that before in case you prefer offroad or not. The main public part of Kruger do not allow offroad driving.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  welcome back!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. Always good to be home.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  
sounds like you had an exciting vacation Nahreen and congrats on your new H items

I’ve been a couple of days very frustrated, because I managed to erase my PF App from my Ipad and now I cannot find it/ download it from Appstore. I don’t like the layout of the PF that I found with google.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone
> sounds like you had an exciting vacation Nahreen and congrats on your new H items
> 
> I’ve been a couple of days very frustrated, because I managed to erase my PF App from my Ipad and now I cannot find it/ download it from Appstore. I don’t like the layout of the PF that I found with google.


Evening Serva. Vlad talked about a new app for this week, perhaps it's not far away - See this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/app-not-working.957715/page-6#post-31932246


----------



## Blueberry12

New Family Member.
Harry , 5 weeks old.






And a lovely Bun I had today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning BB - Harry is a cutie


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Glad to have the weekend off to do laudry and see if I can start to sort out my photos from the safari. It will take long time since there are about 1500 of them. I plan on making a photo book with the best ones from all our safari trips (SA, Tanzania and India). I need to find someone that can print a book with glossy photos. iPhoto books don't get the glossy shine and I don't think it will do justice to the photos.


----------



## Nahreen

Some of my purchases from my trip.

New twillies and a bag charm from Schiphol airport.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3932133
View attachment 3932134


Bought two handmade ostrich wallets at a mall in Johannesburg. The blue is made of the regular ostrich and the orange one made from the leg of the ostrich (more rare and expensive than regular ostrich).


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> New Family Member.
> Harry , 5 weeks old.
> 
> View attachment 3931661
> View attachment 3931663
> 
> 
> 
> And a lovely Bun I had today.



Oh, he's very cute! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. Glad to have the weekend off to do laudry and see if I can start to sort out my photos from the safari. It will take long time since there are about 1500 of them. I plan on making a photo book with the best ones from all our safari trips (SA, Tanzania and India). I need to find someone that can print a book with glossy photos. iPhoto books don't get the glossy shine and I don't think it will do justice to the photos.



This sounds like a wonderful idea! I am not a "traveling person" but do enjoy taking part of other countries and "exotic" nature and animals by documentaries and picture books


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva. Vlad talked about a new app for this week, perhaps it's not far away - See this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/app-not-working.957715/page-6#post-31932246


Thank you Ellie so much for the intel and link! I was hoping you could help me So happy there will be a new App soon.


----------



## Serva1

Carrying my ”birthdayB” today


----------



## Elliespurse




----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie I call it my ”birthdayB” since I got it last year when I celebrated a special bday. This bag is very precious to me ❤️


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Carrying my ”birthdayB” today



Your bag is lovely Serva and the Fendi monster works great with it.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Your bag is lovely Serva and the Fendi monster works great with it.


Thank you Nahreen and welcome home Trust you had a wonderful vacation. Your handmade ostrich wallets look fabulous!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Nahreen and welcome home Trust you had a wonderful vacation. Your handmade ostrich wallets look fabulous!



Thank you so much Serva. It was a perfect vacation. Will start sorting my pics tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend. I’m working while DBF is at the countryhouse.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. 

Serva, I just noticed you have a new avatar.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen Yes, I decided to update the original. After all, I used it for more than 8 yrs


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, have you got some rest after returning home from your exciting trip? Even with no jetlag travelling always makes me tired.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Nahreen, have you got some rest after returning home from your exciting trip? Even with no jetlag travelling always makes me tired.



Yes, I've had a good rest but we'll see on Monday how it feels to be back at work again. I finally recieved some resarch results from Katolinska so now I can send in a research abstract for a poster to a conference in Toronto if I want to.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Yes, I've had a good rest but we'll see on Monday how it feels to be back at work again. I finally recieved some resarch results from Katolinska so now I can send in a research abstract for a poster to a conference in Toronto if I want to.


I guessed you would be going to work on Mon. Sounds great with the research abstract and a possible conference in Toronto. I’ve been thinking about a trip to Rome in late May with DBF and my two nieces, also Paris in either April or May. Haven’t booked the trips yet though. A friend of mine would like me to visit her in Barcelona, but that has to wait after summer. A CS meeting in Copenhagen would be fun too


----------



## Serva1

Rome has a new big H store I haven’r visited. Bought a bracelet and belt years ago so could be fun to visit the H store. The icecream is the best in the world (Piazza Navona).


----------



## Nahreen

Rome is lovely, would love to go there again. This was probably our last long trip and we will now focus on Europe. Toscana and Florens is on my list as is Amsterdam.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon everyone It still gets so dark very early. We have no snow and I really miss the sun too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva


Evening Ellie Hope you had a relaxing Sunday. I went to the countryhouse to check the birdfeeders and put more interesting food for the birds to enjoy. I really loved seeing some snow and it’s amazing I only need to drive 1hr from the city in order to do so. I really hope we get some snow next week ❄️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon everyone It still gets so dark very early. We have no snow and I really miss the sun too.



Me too...[emoji20] Evening everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon Ellie![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening Ellie![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie
Had my first ever gym session yesterday with my PT. I really liked it. The equipment has changed so much and no loud music or crowds so I’m definitely continuing. I’ve always thought I’m not a gym person but I felt so energetic. I also felt I had a better posture after the training. Today I’m naturally suffering from muscle ache so walking in stairs is painful but on the other hand it gives me some satisfaction that I did well yesterday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It sounds great!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie I think my muscle ache will be even more painful tomorrow


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie 

The snowstorm is coming this evening and I’m looking forward having some snow here!!! I know everyone isn’t thrilled about it but I really enjoy having 4 seasons and wearing my winter furs.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie
> 
> The snowstorm is coming this evening and I’m looking forward having some snow here!!! I know everyone isn’t thrilled about it but I really enjoy having 4 seasons and wearing my winter furs.



Me too[emoji4] We've had a lot of snow yesterday and during the night, and it still snows here..[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji951]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone

We have a white world this morning and now I wish the sunny days will return, because I want to take some pics of my new barenia bag and snow!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon everyone So nice it’s Friday!,! Went to the beautician and working late today but I’m going to have a lazy Saturday instead. Having lunch with dear Mom tomorrow and I feel it’s so important to spend time with my family and especially dear Mom , because we all get older and time is so precious.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Yes I am also glad it is Friday. 

Serva, it is always lovely to get a bit pampered at the beautician. I hope you have a nice lunch with your mum tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  yes finally Friday


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. Yes I am also glad it is Friday.
> 
> Serva, it is always lovely to get a bit pampered at the beautician. I hope you have a nice lunch with your mum tomorrow.


We both like being pampered  I hope I will be able to book Spa in STH next time I go there. No travel plans yet. Thank you, will definitely enjoy spending time with dear Mom. Will visit one of my favourite cafés. 

Got some good news today. My employer will pay for my personal trainer and gym, which is nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Kmora

Hello! Anyone here who has bought a bag from Bukowskis and what are your experience about their bags being authentic or not?

There is an auction that ends in 8h and it is very obvious fake and I e-mailed them about it but they said they think it is authentic. So I found some even better proof  and now I don't get an answer (probably because it is Saturday). This makes me very unsure about their knowledge in general.. and I am worried about the buyer that will get a (poor) fake bag...


----------



## Elliespurse

Kmora said:


> Hello! Anyone here who has bought a bag from Bukowskis and what are your experience about their bags being authentic or not?
> 
> There is an auction that ends in 8h and it is very obvious fake and I e-mailed them about it but they said they think it is authentic. So I found some even better proof  and now I don't get an answer (probably because it is Saturday). This makes me very unsure about their knowledge in general.. and I am worried about the buyer that will get a (poor) fake bag...


Hello, it's very good you inform Bukowskis about the fake. Authenticating is a rare knowledge and even here on tPF one person usually only specializes in one or two designers. Hope Bukowskis takes it down.


----------



## Kmora

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, it's very good you inform Bukowskis about the fake. Authenticating is a rare knowledge and even here on tPF one person usually only specializes in one or two designers. Hope Bukowskis takes it down.



Yes! I completely understand that a person only specializes in one brand or two, and that is why I am starting to have doubts about their other bags..:/ I doubt they have the knowledge to sell all different kind of brands that they do. Anyway,  I only discovered this fake bag since I want to buy it hehe. I saw it in the Gucci store one year ago (and never pulled the trigger and then it was sold out everywhere). But honestly, this fake at Bukowski isn't even a super fake, it is quite a poor fake :/ like major errors that are easy to spot

They haven't removed the listing yet. Hopefully the person I have been emailing with reads my new e-mail on Monday so they can fix this before the buyer pays for it.


----------



## Serva1

Kmora said:


> Hello! Anyone here who has bought a bag from Bukowskis and what are your experience about their bags being authentic or not?
> 
> There is an auction that ends in 8h and it is very obvious fake and I e-mailed them about it but they said they think it is authentic. So I found some even better proof  and now I don't get an answer (probably because it is Saturday). This makes me very unsure about their knowledge in general.. and I am worried about the buyer that will get a (poor) fake bag...



I’ve never bought a bag from them but was once interested in a barenia HAC and after inspection I found out that the turnlock was loose and emailed them about my find. They immediately changed the listing description to more accurate. I didn”t buy the bag though. 

I will take a look at the bag you mentioned. Very interesting.


----------



## Serva1

Got the new tPF app today and very happy [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. 

Not good if Bukowskis can't spot a fake bag since they have fashion auctions twice a year. 

Serva, I hope you had a nice day with your mum. How great your work is paying for the gym and the instructor. We have some money at work too for gym costs.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening.
> 
> Not good if Bukowskis can't spot a fake bag since they have fashion auctions twice a year.
> 
> Serva, I hope you had a nice day with your mum. How great your work is paying for the gym and the instructor. We have some money at work too for gym costs.



Thank you Nahreen, we had a great time. I realise I should spend more time with dear Mom. She obviously likes it too and always suggests things to do but then comments ” but you are so busy with your work”. I said I will create time. Besides I need to have more spare time anyway in order to enjoy the gym 3 times a week.


----------



## Kmora

Serva1 said:


> I’ve never bought a bag from them but was once interested in a barenia HAC and after inspection I found out that the turnlock was loose and emailed them about my find. They immediately changed the listing description to more accurate. I didn”t buy the bag though.
> 
> I will take a look at the bag you mentioned. Very interesting.



I have never bought anything from Bukowskis but I have bought a lot of things from Kaplans (but never anything from fashion actually). And Kaplans has always been great if the description had been wrong.  

Here is the bag:
https://www.bukowskis.com/sv/lots/1002060-gucci-dionysus-vaska

Authentic one at Mytheresa:
https://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/dionysus-small-leather-shoulder-bag-737490.html?catref=category


These were the pictures I sent in the last e-mail. 
Bukowski bag



Mytheresa bag



Bag from Gucci.com in another color (same lock as Mytheresa)




Quite a few differences only in the lock...(my first e-mail was about the shape and angle of flap being very wrong byt they said it was due to the angle, which is not correct). 
*The stones closest to the heads are oval shaped instead as drops 
* 8 dots on head instead of 10
* too few stones on the "stone row" closest to bag (too big gaps)

Color differences could be lightning and camera settings.


----------



## Kmora

Nahreen said:


> Evening.
> 
> Not good if Bukowskis can't spot a fake bag since they have fashion auctions twice a year.
> 
> Serva, I hope you had a nice day with your mum. How great your work is paying for the gym and the instructor. We have some money at work too for gym costs.



I know! I got very worried because I really trusted them. This bag is on auction at the Bukowski house in Gothenburg so it is hopefully not the same people as the place in Stockholm. But honestly I don't dare buy anything from there now :/ 

But anyway I probably shouldn't buy anything that I have no knowledge about, more safe that way hehe.


----------



## Serva1

Kmora said:


> I have never bought anything from Bukowskis but I have bought a lot of things from Kaplans (but never anything from fashion actually). And Kaplans has always been great if the description had been wrong.
> 
> Here is the bag:
> https://www.bukowskis.com/sv/lots/1002060-gucci-dionysus-vaska
> 
> Authentic one at Mytheresa:
> https://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/dionysus-small-leather-shoulder-bag-737490.html?catref=category
> 
> 
> These were the pictures I sent in the last e-mail.
> Bukowski bag
> View attachment 3940301
> 
> 
> Mytheresa bag
> View attachment 3940302
> 
> 
> Bag from Gucci.com in another color (same lock as Mytheresa)
> View attachment 3940303
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few differences only in the lock...(my first e-mail was about the shape and angle of flap being very wrong byt they said it was due to the angle, which is not correct).
> *The stones closest to the heads are oval shaped instead as drops
> * 8 dots on head instead of 10
> * too few stones on the "stone row" closest to bag (too big gaps)
> 
> Color differences could be lightning and camera settings.



Obvious differences in the lock and stones. Will be interesting to see what the response from B is going to be. I’ve only bought paintings and a set of silver cutlery from 1880s so no experience in vintage bags.


----------



## Kmora

Serva1 said:


> Obvious differences in the lock and stones. Will be interesting to see what the response from B is going to be. I’ve only bought paintings and a set of silver cutlery from 1880s so no experience in vintage bags.



Yes  and somehow I thought they were "better" than missing these details :/ I totally can understand a super fake, but there is nothing super with this fake. And it has no receipt neither (which is a warning for me if the person has a box and a dustbag, I mean, the person obviously saves things and why not the receipt of a bag that is maximum 1 year?)

Silver cutlery and jewellery I think they are very good at. Probably paintings and furniture as well (but they did have a case with a fake painting 1-3 years ago). 

Everyone can make mistakes if it is super fakes. But if you easily spot differences when comparing to pictures on the brand's website, then I am not that impressed anymore...


----------



## Nahreen

^ I also bet they charge a premium for selling. I know the buyer pays 20% on top of the price that goes to Bukowskis. I bet the seller pays another 20% of the sale.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> ^ I also bet they charge a premium for selling. I know the buyer pays 20% on top of the price that goes to Bukowskis. I bet the seller pays another 20% of the sale.



Yes, that is how they make their business.


----------



## Kmora

Nahreen said:


> ^ I also bet they charge a premium for selling. I know the buyer pays 20% on top of the price that goes to Bukowskis. I bet the seller pays another 20% of the sale.



22.5% for the buyer (!) plus 50kr in "klubbavgift". And the seller pays something similar. 

Kaplans charge 20% from the buyer and the same from seller I think (plus some amount for listing).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Kmora


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Kmora

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon!


----------



## papertiger

Kmora said:


> Yes! I completely understand that a person only specializes in one brand or two, and that is why I am starting to have doubts about their other bags..:/ I doubt they have the knowledge to sell all different kind of brands that they do. Anyway,  I only discovered this fake bag since I want to buy it hehe. I saw it in the Gucci store one year ago (and never pulled the trigger and then it was sold out everywhere). But honestly, this fake at Bukowski isn't even a super fake, it is quite a poor fake :/ like major errors that are easy to spot
> 
> They haven't removed the listing yet. Hopefully the person I have been emailing with reads my new e-mail on Monday so they can fix this before the buyer pays for it.



I've been alerted to this bag.

Just to let you know it's not vintage, just a fake.

BTW I used to live in Nord Norge (Helgeland) so regards to everyone in Scandinavia  XXX


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening Ellie!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

papertiger said:


> I've been alerted to this bag.
> 
> Just to let you know it's not vintage, just a fake.
> 
> BTW I used to live in Nord Norge (Helgeland) so regards to everyone in Scandinavia  XXX



Thank you for visiting this tread papertiger and I hope Bukowskis will remove the fake Gucci from the auction. How interesting that you have lived in Norway [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Kmora

I got an answer about the Gucci bag - Bukowskis still see it as authentic. Even after the pictures I posted here.

I am shocked about this actually. And I don't feel safe to buy from them :S 

If someone knows Swedish this is the reply I got (I removed the name even if I think the person responding has acted correct).

View attachment 3941921


----------



## Elliespurse

^


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kmora said:


> I got an answer about the Gucci bag - Bukowskis still see it as authentic. Even after the pictures I posted here.
> 
> I am shocked about this actually. And I don't feel safe to buy from them :S
> 
> If someone knows Swedish this is the reply I got (I removed the name even if I think the person responding has acted correct).
> 
> View attachment 3941921



Strange...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

It's not exactly legal to sell something this way.. They know, or have the suspicion, that it might not be authentic and should remove the listing to confirm. Not happily sell it and accept payment. The buyer can now claim the seller did know about it - thanks to tpf (Kmora)....[emoji122]


----------



## Kmora

ThingumyPoppy said:


> It's not exactly legal to sell something this way.. They know, or have the suspicion, that it might not be authentic and should remove the listing to confirm. Not happily sell it and accept payment. The buyer can now claim the seller did know about it - thanks to tpf (Kmora)....[emoji122]



But I don't know who the buyer is  it is an auction house and sellers and buyers are anonymous to each other. It is only the auction house that meets the persons.


----------



## Kmora

Elliespurse said:


> ^



Yes, I actually never expected this.

I have of course contacted the "expert" that was mentioned and will see what that person says. But as the e-mail says - the "expert" is working in Stockholm so for me there will be no purchases from Bukowskis in the future at all...sadly.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kmora said:


> But I don't know who the buyer is  it is an auction house and sellers and buyers are anonymous to each other. It is only the auction house that meets the persons.



Yes, but Bukowski can never claim they didn't know anything as they got the information before selling. Maybe we can try to find the buyer through the Gucci-section if the person is a member, or if some member might know who bought it?


----------



## Kmora

Good news! They will look at the bag again!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Kmora for posting the correspondence with B. If they are unsure about the bag they could consult the store manager at Gucci. I hope they don’t sell fake bags, considering they are one of the top Scandinavian auction houses!


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Yes, but Bukowski can never claim they didn't know anything as they got the information before selling. Maybe we can try to find the buyer through the Gucci-section if the person is a member, or if some member might know who bought it?



Yes, from the legal point of view that’s correct.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Yes, from the legal point of view that’s correct.



Of course.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Yes, from the legal point of view that’s correct.



The legal point was my point[emoji5] There's of course a moral aspect as well...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Just back from the Guldbagge Awards.
I am so happy for Stellan & Fares winning.

The food was not bad , but not very fancy.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning[emoji477]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evenin Ellie.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji477]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3942816
> 
> 
> Just back from the Guldbagge Awards.
> I am so happy for Stellan & Fares winning.
> 
> The food was not bad , but not very fancy.



Hope you had a good time and enjoyed wearing a nice outfit at the event[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]
We had a snowstorm today. Many trains/flights delayed or cancelled.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Hope you had a good time and enjoyed wearing a nice outfit at the event[emoji3]



Yes. It was lovely!
I was wearing Lars Wallin.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes. It was lovely!
> I was wearing Lars Wallin.



He makes beautiful dresses [emoji7] Our Finnish equivalent is Jukka Rintala.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] 
Going to the countryhouse tomorrow. Wonderful and relaxing weekend ahead!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Finally Friday!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

"Morning!" Yes, finally[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Finished early and on my way to the countryhouse. TgP, your catpic with the Lindy is so adorable [emoji7]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I am also on my way home.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Finished early and on my way to the countryhouse. TgP, your catpic with the Lindy is so adorable [emoji7]



Afternoon! 

Thank you Serva!  Bambino is a new family member, we now have three cats


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> Thank you Serva!  Bambino is a new family member, we now have three cats



Congrats on the new family member. Bambino is a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Evening and greetings from the countryhouse [emoji3] Relaxing with DBF on the sofa and wearing a cashmere outfit. always so cozy on the countryside.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Congrats on the new family member. Bambino is a beauty [emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji4] He's got quite a personality too[emoji1] Like an old  "gubbe".


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] He's got quite a personality too[emoji1] Like an old  "gubbe".



Personality and ”old gubbe” sounds great [emoji3] He certainly likes your Lindy ( his own personal cusion).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. I hope you are fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, everything's fine here - it's a lazy weekend


----------



## Nahreen

A lazy weekend for me too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3] Greetings from the countryhouse!


----------



## Serva1

We have election day tomorrow. My guess is our current President will continue for one more term.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️ Greetings from the countryhouse


----------



## Serva1

I love sunny winter mornings [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, lovely pics!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning BB


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] hope you had a good working day.  I feel a bit tired but looking forward starting my day with early gym tomorrow!


----------



## misstrine85

Hi. Does any of your ladies have some must see/eat/try/shop in Stockholm? Will be there for 3 nights with my mom in the middle of april, and we will be staying in a hotel at Birger Jarlsgatan can’t wait [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

misstrine85 said:


> Hi. Does any of your ladies have some must see/eat/try/shop in Stockholm? Will be there for 3 nights with my mom in the middle of april, and we will be staying in a hotel at Birger Jarlsgatan can’t wait [emoji1]



Hi misstrine [emoji3] You have all the nice designer boutiques/rtw shops nearby. I like Svenskt Tenn (check website, interior decorations and more), Hermès at NK (the best department store imo), coffey at Wienercaféet. Hope the weather is nice in April. I always love visiting STH even though I nowadays love shopping in Copenhagen more.


----------



## misstrine85

Serva1 said:


> Hi misstrine [emoji3] You have all the nice designer boutiques/rtw shops nearby. I like Svenskt Tenn (check website, interior decorations and more), Hermès at NK (the best department store imo), coffey at Wienercaféet. Hope the weather is nice in April. I always love visiting STH even though I nowadays love shopping in Copenhagen more.



Thank you [emoji1] I expect the weather to be like in Copenhagen - where I live - or perhaps a bit cooler since Stockholm is more north. We’ll look into your tips [emoji1] 

And yes, we chose a very central hotel for shopping as my mom has arthisis in her hips and can’t walk to much. So this way we can go back to the hotel and relax if she needs a break [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning misstrine85


----------



## Serva1

misstrine85 said:


> Thank you [emoji1] I expect the weather to be like in Copenhagen - where I live - or perhaps a bit cooler since Stockholm is more north. We’ll look into your tips [emoji1]
> 
> And yes, we chose a very central hotel for shopping as my mom has arthisis in her hips and can’t walk to much. So this way we can go back to the hotel and relax if she needs a break [emoji1]



How nice that you are from CPH, visited your city 3 times last summer! Love how relaxed everyone is in CPH and even saw Queen Margarethe at Tivoli. We are planning a CS meeting in your city, so if it happens I will probably consult you. 

If you like to visit a museum I warmly recommend Hallwyllska palatset. You find information online. Afterwards a visit to Svenskt Tenn nearby and there is a café also upstairs for lunch. Wienercaféet has a good lunch menue too. I once had lunch at Hotel Lydmar and it was good too (my fave hotel i STH)

Hope you have a wonderful time in STH. As a tourist there are many things to enjoy. Personally I wouldn’t perhaps focus so much on the designer boutique shopping since most of the brands and more you can find in CPH.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 
This week seems to pass quickly. It’s going to snow heavily tomorrow and I’m looking forward to it [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## happygirl78

Hi ladies, I’m Swedish but live in the US. I wanted to check if someone knows what the price on
1. Pochette Metis denim
2. Speedy b25 DE
Are in the Stockholm LV store? Trying to figure out if it is worth waiting and claiming the VAT refund or not....
thanks a bunch


----------



## Serva1

Pics from today’s snowstorm. I walked to the office, took the short cut through the park.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3] 

Work, beautician and countryhouse on my schedule today. Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji300]️


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. So glad it is Friday.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] on my way to the countryhouse!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Mornind Ellie&TgP [emoji3]

Greetings from the countryhouse! Birds are visiting the birdfeeders and I saw some woodpeckers here too. Getting colder tomorrow so it’s good they eat nuts and seeds,I put out a couple of jars of organic honey and of course they have those ”fat sausages with seeds” too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️ sunny&cold winter morning here [emoji300]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon! Finally a very slow and cosy weekend with sun, snow and resting with fika and cats in front of the fireplace[emoji4] My husband and I have built a a small construction at home too - I'll post a pic when it's all done[emoji5]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning[emoji477]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Afternoon! Finally a very slow and cosy weekend with sun, snow and resting with fika and cats in front of the fireplace[emoji4] My husband and I have built a a small construction at home too - I'll post a pic when it's all done[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956996
> View attachment 3956997
> View attachment 3956998
> View attachment 3956999
> View attachment 3957000



Lovely pics and those kitties [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

A late morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] It’s snowing here today [emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] relaxing with a fun movie. Always good to laugh after a hectic day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning[emoji477]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] enjoying winter, at least it’s not raining


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Glad it is weekend now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes weekend


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Me too[emoji1][emoji4][emoji122]


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3] agree, so nice to sleep later tomorrow, have croissants and latte for breakfast an€ then DBF and I go to the annual boat fair! Need to work on Sunday though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva - croissants and latte


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3] yes, just enjoyed my French breakfast, missing Paris [emoji173]️ 

Hope you all have a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Nahreen

DH expanded my closet by building some glass shelves.


----------



## Elliespurse

^This looks really nice!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. He likes to build things, it is his hobby.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Recovering from yesterday’s migrain. Your closet looks lovely Nahreen [emoji7] and I can see there is still space for some orange scarf boxes [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Serva. Yes still space for more orange boxes. I keep all scarfs in their boxes in the drawers as well as all the smaller acessories.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]

After browsing in some vintage stores last week I found a small one run by a young woman who was really nice and I decided to take a few designer scarves to her shop, for example a Dior that I’ve never used. I hope this will be a start to curate my closet. There is no point in having clothes and accessories I don’t use. Bags I still want to give away but the other stuff can go to this vintage shop or charity.


----------



## Serva1

Carrying a furbag today because it’s snowing [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Great pic!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Great pic!



Evening Ellie [emoji3] Thank you, just enjoying the snow and mild weather[emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] hope you had a good working day!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Happy Valentines [emoji173]️ day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP&Ellie [emoji3] Happy Valentines Day[emoji177]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] so happy, going to the countryhouse tomorrow. Need to work on Sunday though but that’s normal.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] this working week went fast!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] on my way to the countryhouse.


----------



## Serva1

Sharing my excitement, just bought online my first vintage Hermès piece. I have never bought anything vintage (bags, clothes) and never at an online auction. It’s a silk scarf.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, lovely scarf!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, lovely scarf!



Thank you Ellie, it will be delivered from Sweden so a bit exciting to buy online without seeing but I needed a vintage jacquard in my collection [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening and greetings from the countryhouse [emoji3] Put some food for my feathered friends and they have a lot to choose from, even a couple of jars of organic honey if someone has a sweet tooth. So pretty here and enjoying winter [emoji300]️


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen and Serva, lovely pic!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie [emoji3] 

Hope you both have a lovely weekend. I need to go back to town tomorrow, because I have to work on Sunday but it’s so relaxing and peaceful so two days of rest works miracles!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening !
Some pix.
Dinner , Runebergsbakelse , cats and a sale find...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  BB - Congrats on the sale find!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

Adorable catpics BB (they do enjoy their catlife) and that Runebergstårta [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! I have been ill all week, feeling a bit better now and looking forward to a new week![emoji4] Hope you’ll have a great week too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP  Hope you gets better soon.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone! I have been ill all week, feeling a bit better now and looking forward to a new week![emoji4] Hope you’ll have a great week too.



Oh no, so sad, you got the flu? The only thing that works is rest, glad you’re already feeling better. The flu season was really bad this year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Evening TgP  Hope you gets better soon.





Serva1 said:


> Oh no, so sad, you got the flu? The only thing that works is rest, glad you’re already feeling better. The flu season was really bad this year.



Good morning!

Thank you! [emoji4] Yes, I’m feeling much better, I’m looking forward to a conference we’ll have today at work. Hope you’re all well!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

Glad you are back in action TgP! 

It’s very cold now so I tend to use the car more and dress very warm, not the nicest business outfits though. Dear little nice iis coming tomorrow and staying for a couple of days. We host a family dinner on Saturday, which I’m looking forward to [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

We are having -21C at our countryhouse at the moment and ”only ” -14C in town so better stay here. It will be interesting to see how cold it’s going to get at the beginning of next week, they promise Siberian weather [emoji33] With the sun it’s pretty though but I always feel the cold when the temperature gets below -10C. Love mild winters, but not below my ”freezing point” [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Yes -2-4C is good.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. One more working day before the weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen. It's soon weekend


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] finally Friday!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Yes finally weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji477]️[emoji944]☃️


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good night![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] really cold here [emoji300]️ I usually take advantage of cold temperatures once a year and put pillows etc outside for cleaning. Kills bedbugs and creepy crawlers, even if we don’t have them, it’s a tradition I guess. Anyone else doing the same? 

At the countryhouse I give all Persian carpets a snowbath and brush the powdersnow off, then leave outside for a while.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji477]️ I do that too![emoji1] We have a heavy snowfall here right now, I’m taking the dog to the veterinarian and then working at home today. I love the snow but am I bit afraid to not reach the vets office...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Funnthat you do it too TgP, my friends mostly use the cleaning services and I’m the traditional one, using skills in my household passed down by older generations [emoji3]

Hope you dog is fine. [emoji173]️ 

After having a long day yesterday I will today relax a couple of hours at my beautician and the have a homeoffice day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. The winter is not giving up.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Yes hope it gets warmer soon.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] Easter feelings here... bought 36 Fazer Mignon eggs today. They are chocolate eggs inside real eggshells, sold either separately or in 6pc eggboxes.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. The winter is not giving up.



Hope you keep warm Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Tulips make me think of Spring and sunshine



A friend of mine bought from the Antikmässan the lovelies ST vintage zeebra footstool [emoji7]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3] Easter feelings here... bought 36 Fazer Mignon eggs today. They are chocolate eggs inside real eggshells, sold either separately or in 6pc eggboxes.
> View attachment 3984424



Oh, I loved those eggs when I was a child; my friend brought them home from Finland - they had a house there where they spent the Easter’s[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] the sunny but cold weather continues [emoji300]️


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Oh, I loved those eggs when I was a child; my friend brought them home from Finland - they had a house there where they spent the Easter’s[emoji4]



So nice you enjoyed the eggs as a child TgP[emoji3] Many tourists buy them as souvenirs and nowadays I appreciate the long traditions since 1896 and the fact that they are handmade and have real eggshells.  They used to be delivered to the Russian Emperor and his family.

DBF loves chocolade and actually ate one of them yesterday, but they are too big for me to finish [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

I love chocolate eggs. Serva could you please share a pic of how they look. I am curious how they get the shell clean. I assume they must make a hole and take out the egg substance and then add the chocolate through the same hole. But they would need to clean it between those processes so there is no remnant left from the egg.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon everyone, finally Friday! We have been doing renovations both at home and at the office..puh! Finally done with one of the bedrooms - still missing the lamps though. Starting with the other bedroom tomorrow. It’s fun, but take a lot of energy. We had to build a special construction with shelves to cover the elevator.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks great!


----------



## Nahreen

It looks lovely Thingumpy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> ^It looks great!





Nahreen said:


> It looks lovely Thingumpy.



That’s so sweet of you, thank you very much![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] long day but I drove to pic up my auction scarf and will examine it tomorrow in daylight. Tried on my newHermès CSGM today and I love the design and blue colours (wearing navy today)



The shawl has still tags on but it’s a definite keeper and I might buy another cw  because Parures de Samurai is so gorgeous [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I love chocolate eggs. Serva could you please share a pic of how they look. I am curious how they get the shell clean. I assume they must make a hole and take out the egg substance and then add the chocolate through the same hole. But they would need to clean it between those processes so there is no remnant left from the egg.








I remember seeing the process on TV once and they produce about 2.000.000 pcs each Easter, it’s a big thing here and especially with the Swedish speaking Finns since the Fazer family is Swedish speaking and the company is still family owned. 

They put candied sugar in the hole and the eggs can be white or brown. The first package was brown.


----------



## Serva1

Congrats on the new renovated look TgP, lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The shawl looks great!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Congrats on the new renovated look TgP, lovely [emoji173]️



Thank you Serva! Your shawl is gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Thank you dear friends. I also got my auction find yesterday [emoji3] Goes well with my gt bag.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone! It’s a lovely weather here with snow [emoji300]️ and sunshine [emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Beautiful pics TgP, so wish I could go to the countryhouse but need to stay in town and work...pays my Hermès shawls[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. We are cleaning the house. We are also doing some clearing out off stuff.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. We are cleaning the house. We are also doing some clearing out off stuff.



Sounds great Nahreen, I’ve noticed the more space I have, the easier things start to accumulcate. I have a lot of things I don’t need but it takes time and effort to get organized. At the momen out of sight out of mind works for me but if we move to a new home I will really downsize with a heavy hand.


----------



## Nahreen

I have done a lot of clearing our of the linnen closet and are trying to invest in new sheets and duvet covers. But it is so expensive to buy good quality sheets. DH want hotel standard. I will look at NK in the end of March. Frette has a hotel line of bed linnen. Does anyone of you have experience with them?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I have done a lot of clearing our of the linnen closet and are trying to invest in new sheets and duvet covers. But it is so expensive to buy good quality sheets. DH want hotel standard. I will look at NK in the end of March. Frette has a hotel line of bed linnen. Does anyone of you have experience with them?



No experience of Frette though I almost went inside their store at FSH once. The store looked nice though. I usually just feel the bedsheet between my fingers and know if I like it or not. Other people look at the treadcount. I’m very picky with my bedlinen [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Hope you fond something nice at NK in March. They have many brands.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> No experience of Frette though I almost went inside their store at FSH once. The store looked nice though. I usually just feel the bedsheet between my fingers and know if I like it or not. Other people look at the treadcount. I’m very picky with my bedlinen [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Hope you fond something nice at NK in March. They have many brands.



Thank you Serva. I love browsing the home department at NK.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] sunny day today. Actually I don’t mind the cold so much when we have sunshine[emoji295]️ Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] I find myself craiving for spicy food in winter, dishes with fresh garlic, ginger, chilies and raw red onion ( like fetasallad). Eating wasabi nuts, while DBF loves chocolate. Is this normal?Anyone else?[emoji3]

Naturally warm soups (creamy salmon) and sushi ( fish is so tasty in winter) are on the menue too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I had ready-made spicy Thai today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] A small piece of my tooth broke ( usually no tooth problems) when eating those wasabi nuts yesterday, pretty expensive nuts [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Got an appointment for today and seeing my dentist.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Oh no, I hope it works out with the tooth.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]



Elliespurse said:


> ^Oh no, I hope it works out with the tooth.



Thank you, all went well, no pain and it will need 2 more sessions with my dentist but then it will be fine. Always a hefty pricetag though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I'm glad it will be fine.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] Finished early today, going to relax and clear out some papers in the evening. Winter is continuing and I bought a couple of Montclair jackets that I can soon start to use. Still wearing thick wintercoats trimmed with fur to keep me warm and my cashmere sweaters [emoji300]️


----------



## Serva1

Today’s lemon marengue [emoji3] The best in my country!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

Sorry to hear about your tooth Serva. I am glad the dentist is fixing it.

DHs birthday today. I got him H balm in orange vert and Aqua di parma shower gel. Åhléns were out of stock for the H one. It is very convenient to order H bath products from Åhléns online , I can pick them up at my local store and they often have 20% discount offers. H online never have discount offers.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen & Ellie [emoji3]




Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tooth Serva. I am glad the dentist is fixing it.
> 
> DHs birthday today. I got him H balm in orange vert and Aqua di parma shower gel. Åhléns were out of stock for the H one. It is very convenient to order H bath products from Åhléns online , I can pick them up at my local store and they often have 20% discount offers. H online never have discount offers.



Thank you Nahreen, feeling better and having my next appointment tomorrow so after a week she has fixed everything. 

My DBF has his bday on Friday!!!!He loves AdP products too and it’s smart to buy the H products from a department store for less. Our Stockmann also has som H products but like you I need to wait for a 20% coupon if I want to save, because the starting price is higher than online. 

I’ve been looking at pics of the PdS cw06 shawl and it’s going to be interesting to see how the colour looks in reality. I also like the pink green one, if I would have a K in malachite it would probably look perfect.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji477]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] very tired today after work. Glad I can escape to the countryhouse on Friday after I come home from the office.


----------



## Blueberry12

Good evening.
If any of you likes musicals you should not miss out Ghost at China Teatern .

Amazing cast.

Premiere in september!


----------



## Blueberry12

Some recent pix.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3991013
> 
> Today’s lemon marengue [emoji3] The best in my country!




Looks lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 

Finally Friday! Celebrating DBF’s bday and going to the countryhouse after work. Need to work a little on Sunday though. Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva - Friday!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva and Ellie. Yes finally Friday. I am working from home today with my research. I did some extra work for 7 hours in total this week so I am quite tired today. Will most likely finish at lunch time.

The Swedish H scarf website is not working for the past couple of days. Wrote to H customer service so we will see if they fix it. The finish one works so it must be some special problem with the Swedish one.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva and Ellie. Yes finally Friday. I am working from home today with my research. I did some extra work for 7 hours in total this week so I am quite tired today. Will most likely finish at lunch time.
> 
> The Swedish H scarf website is not working for the past couple of days. Wrote to H customer service so we will see if they fix it. The finish one works so it must be some special problem with the Swedish one.



Afternoon Nahreen, so glad you could stay home for work today. I just finished my day and will go to our department store and buy something good to eat for the weekend.

Strange that the Swedish H website is having problems. I know they will change the format this year so that it resembles the US and Canadian site. Hope they will be able to fix ot soon.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon Nahreen, so glad you could stay home for work today. I just finished my day and will go to our department store and buy something good to eat for the weekend.
> 
> Strange that the Swedish H website is having problems. I know they will change the format this year so that it resembles the US and Canadian site. Hope they will be able to fix ot soon.



Customer service got back to me and they are trying to fix the problem. They hoped it would be back to normal later today. It is only the scarf website that is not working.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] lazy Saturday today!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Lazy day for me too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3] Hope you have a relaxing Sunday! So much warmer now when winter is gradually over.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Had a great Sunday, did some veggie dishes and hummus. DBF got lambchops but he also loves hummus. I still remember the first time some years ago when I served him hummus and his reaction was ”not eating that, looks suspicious” and nowadays he loves it, giving me feedback like today when he felt it was extra yummy. At times I tease him about it, even my 8 year old niece knows if I have something on my dish it’s good...The only exception being pasta vongole, that she didn’t enjoy.


----------



## Blueberry12

My mum is 70 today.
Some dinner pix...


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3997752
> View attachment 3997753
> View attachment 3997754
> View attachment 3997755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mum is 70 today.
> Some dinner pix...



Congratulations and a happy bday for your dear Mum. She is so sweet and looks great for her age [emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️ Hope you have a good working week [emoji3] Lovely sunny weather here today!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Congratulations and a happy bday for your dear Mum. She is so sweet and looks great for her age [emoji92]




Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva 

Edit: I just saw this in the news,
"The World Happiness Report published Wednesday put Finland at the top among 156 countries ranked by happiness levels, based on factors such as life expectancy, social support and corruption.
"It's a great thing to live in the happiest country although it's snowing and we are walking in this wet snow," said Helsinki resident Inari Lepisto, 28. "Yes, we have many things that make me happy."


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Glad it is soon weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Busy planning our weekend in STH over Easter.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] busy day at work but likewise, glad it’s weekend soon.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] finally Friday [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] sleeping late tomorrow, such luxury!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] just love sunny mornings and weekends [emoji41][emoji295]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Finally weekend [emoji4][emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Serva.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
Nice day with Tomb Raider , dinner at Wienercafeét and cats.








Fun bag :


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] lovely pics BB.Remember seeing Tomb Raider with Angelina Jolie when I was working in the US, looking forward seeing the new version soon. Was it good?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] hope everyone has a good working week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Enjoying browsing the fashion catalogues at Bukowskis and Stockholm auktionsverk.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

Nahreen, I also checked the Bukowskis yesterday. A lot of Hermès items.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji3]
> 
> Nahreen, I also checked the Bukowskis yesterday. A lot of Hermès items.


Yes lots of H items on both auctions. Surprised to find so many bags and some items in Barenia. But the price level for the bags is really high since you also have to pay another 20% on top.

Ellie also saw some items from Lorna.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3] Busy day with shareholder meetings and tomorrow work around the clock...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all. Daylight savings time next week  (it takes weeks or months to get used to )


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all. Daylight savings time next week  (it takes weeks or months to get used to )



You are right about that Ellie...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Elle[emoji3] 
Dentist appointment early in the morning is not my favorite way of starting the day [emoji33]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I hope the dentist appointment went well.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. On my way home from work. Finally weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  I just had an afternoon nap.


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3] Working tomorrow and in the evening my little niece comes to stay for a night. Always fun to have a houseguest.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  I hope the dentist appointment went well.



Thank you Ellie, it went well but it’s never fun. After 1,5 weeks I have the final appointment and then I’m done for a year.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Woke up very early today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] just finished a project that has taken a lot of time and effort. Even if I could buy something nice to reward myself I can reject the temptation. I’m so picky nowadays with what I buy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
Hope everyone has a good working week. Easter Friday makes it very short.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie &Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] springvibes here today, sunny&warm. Soon time to put those winterboots into shoeboxes and warmest coats away!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I thought spring had arrived here too but this morning we had minus 7. Only tomorrow left at work. I am off on Thursday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]

Yes, it’s still cold here this week but the sun and almost no snow makes me think ( wish) for spring to arrive soon.

I have an important meeting on Thursday but then I can relax. DBF doesn’t want to go to the weekendhouse because it’s still cold but I’m trying to turn his head. If we stay in town I’m going to clean out some things from home and organize my papers.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji3] so wonderful with the sun, gives a lot of energy!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, it's a long weekend now


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes it is lovely to have 5 days off.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, my meetings went well and now it’s time to relax. Long weekend indeed [emoji3] and such beautiful springlike weather [emoji295]️[emoji41] before Monday’s blizzard of snow. 

Happy Easter!



My Easteregg greetings went to many homes and only one box with 6 eggs left.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, lovely pic!  so nice to give Easter greetings.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning, and happy Easter! [emoji213]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

Looks lovely TgP, very Svenskt Tenn [emoji7]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji3]
> 
> Looks lovely TgP, very Svenskt Tenn [emoji7]



Thank you very much Serva!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Happy Easter. Looks lovely Thingumpy. On our way back home from a 3 day weekend at Grand Hotel. It was very quiet at the hotel and we were lucky to be offered a free upgrade. A very nice gesture. Had a lovely massage at the spa yesterday. Picked up my Samurai shawl that had been reserved for me at Hermes.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, congrats on the shawl! The weekend stay sounds lovely


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Nahreen, congrats on the shawl! The weekend stay sounds lovely



Thank you Ellie. I so much appreciate these weekends but also enjoy coming home. Here is a pic of the shawl. I posted some in the Ode to Parures forum in the Hermes club house.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, lovely pic and colors!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Thank you. Just went for a walk to get some air. It is really boring weather today.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen so you were the one who got it. I was in last week asking for it and they said they were all sold out  I've actually asked around for months but I'm starting to think I'm on their **** list or something.

Happy easter to all.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> Nahreen so you were the one who got it. I was in last week asking for it and they said they were all sold out  I've actually asked around for months but I'm starting to think I'm on their **** list or something.
> 
> Happy easter to all.



Happy Easter Med. When I called Hermes at NK a month ago they had recieved 3, and one was already sold. They put one aside for me so I could pick it up this week. It was the only cw they had ordered. I am suprised they did not order more and in a few different cw:s.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Happy Easter Med. When I called Hermes at NK a month ago they had recieved 3, and one was already sold. They put one aside for me so I could pick it up this week. It was the only cw they had ordered. I am suprised they did not order more and in a few different cw:s.



I agree .. they should have ordered more. Well, I really don't need another shawl, so perhaps its for the best  Its lovely though.


----------



## Nahreen

Mediana said:


> I agree .. they should have ordered more. Well, I really don't need another shawl, so perhaps its for the best  Its lovely though.



Agree, it is lovely. I also begin to feel I have enough scarfs and shawls. Most likely no more cashmere ones for me. I also have enough 90's. If they release a 140 silk PdS I will not be able to resist. I should avoid looking at H com, it is too tempting sometimes. 

It is good I don't love in STH. NK and Birger Jarls gatan would take all my money.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Ellie. I so much appreciate these weekends but also enjoy coming home. Here is a pic of the shawl. I posted some in the Ode to Parures forum in the Hermes club house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020090



Your PdS looks gorgeous with your B30 Nahreen!!! Huge congrats, so happy you found a cw of this great design that will be a grail.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, hope you have a great working week [emoji3] We get more snow today so I’m happy I didn’t put away my warm wintercoats.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Nahreen so you were the one who got it. I was in last week asking for it and they said they were all sold out  I've actually asked around for months but I'm starting to think I'm on their **** list or something.
> 
> Happy easter to all.



Hope you had a relaxing Easter Mediana. Agree with you they should have ordered more of the PdS CSGMs. I bought the navy blue one and every time I see Nahreens cw I think it’s so pretty but I also know this shade of blue isn’t the best for me. Would be lovely in summer though but I’m trying to resist. If I see it in Paris I might have to rethink, but like Nahreen I’m hoping for a giant silk to be released.


----------



## Serva1

After migrain I always like to eat light. Enjoying my ”heartbeat” at our local department store before shopping groceries. Always thinking of STH when I visit this juicebar [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Your PdS looks gorgeous with your B30 Nahreen!!! Huge congrats, so happy you found a cw of this great design that will be a grail.



Thank you so much Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

Serva Does is one freakin good looking bag you got there  My favourite! 

I was hoping for some Chiffong 140cm. I have a few, but I would love some more.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Serva Does is one freakin good looking bag you got there  My favourite!
> 
> I was hoping for some Chiffong 140cm. I have a few, but I would love some more.



Thank you Mediana, love barenia [emoji3]

I don’t have any mousselines yet, tried the Tapis Persanes last season but it felt too delicate for my lifestyle. I just have to get over this idea and get one because they look featherlight and so pretty. I’m also interested in a dipdye, preferably a big silk, but I have time to find the one that works for me. I think my bagcollection is slowly complete after I get my K28 sellier.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji295]️ Still very wintry here but so happy it’s not cold anymore.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Lovely pic.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, enjoyed lunch and walking in the city in sunshine today. I even took a quick very bold pic with my bag in the snow [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, the pics looks


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] I feel great after having a headache for 3 days during Easter. My ( hopefully) final dentist appointment tomorrow, easy week at work. Some people have extended holiday and all major investments done until 19th so I can breathe again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Happy Easter. Looks lovely Thingumpy. On our way back home from a 3 day weekend at Grand Hotel. It was very quiet at the hotel and we were lucky to be offered a free upgrade. A very nice gesture. Had a lovely massage at the spa yesterday. Picked up my Samurai shawl that had been reserved for me at Hermes.



Thank you Nahreen, and congrats on your shawl! Spamassage sounds wonderful [emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you Nahreen, and congrats on your shawl! Spamassage sounds wonderful [emoji4]


Thank you Thingumpy. Yes, the massage was wonderful. I tried the Harmony massage this time. Very nice and softer than the Swedish massage. I can really recommend Nordiska badet.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Mediana, love barenia [emoji3]
> 
> I don’t have any mousselines yet, tried the Tapis Persanes last season but it felt too delicate for my lifestyle. I just have to get over this idea and get one because they look featherlight and so pretty. I’m also interested in a dipdye, preferably a big silk, but I have time to find the one that works for me. I think my bagcollection is slowly complete after I get my K28 sellier.



And I see, I can not spell right  
Anyway..the mousselines are more durable then you might think and they hold up beautifully. They price tag however is insane.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> And I see, I can not spell right
> Anyway..the mousselines are more durable then you might think and they hold up beautifully. They price tag however is insane.



[emoji3] autocorrect can be a nuisance too...

You are right, compared to the weight of silk you don’t get a lot of shawl with the pricetag but knowing you love your moussies I’m going to go for it when I find the right design.Read on tPF that some recent mousselines have been reported to have quality issues. Knowing H it’s so hard to believe but happened with some CSGMs years ago too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, TgP & Nahreen [emoji3] 

I love creamy salmon soup in winter and was so happy I could restrain myself today from eating dessert...soon shopping in Ldn and Paris if everything goes according to plan. I’m saving all my desserts for that trip [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Finally Friday! Have to work during the weekend so need to stay in town. Dear Mom is visiting tomorrow so we will have lunch together. Sharing these moments are so precious to me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon everyone [emoji1] 
Enjoying a late lunch and enjoying myselt.



Carrying a LV bag after spending months with Hermès [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

The dessert [emoji7][emoji173]️

Trying to downsize my desserts to a couple in a week. So far so good.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Your food pics looks yummy Serva. I also try to avoid desserts and did not get any when we were in STH although they had lemon meringue pie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Your food pics looks yummy Serva. I also try to avoid desserts and did not get any when we were in STH although they had lemon meringue pie.



When you are travelling you should endulge yourself Nahreen [emoji3] but I understand you well. After all the Christmas food, blinies and Easter eggs I’m getting my waistline back and it feels great. Going to eat a lot of desserts in Ldn and Paris [emoji513][emoji513][emoji513]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji295]️[emoji41] luxurious Saturday, no work today!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
a work-free day!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! I’m up early today[emoji4][emoji295]️ Hope everyone’s having a relaxing weekend[emoji477]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I’m searching the internet looking for for new teacups in white, very plain and simple, as I already have a lot of colored porcelain - and think I might try out the Arabia 24 h collection...


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I’m searching the internet looking for for new teacups in white, very plain and simple, as I already have a lot of colored porcelain - and think I might try out the Arabia 24 h collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027877



Love white porcelain, teacups are a larger size and I drink my tea hot so would choose a light cup. The design looks very classic and lovely. Arabia is usually very durable, prefer to machine wash my kitchen porcelain. I always need to put boiling water to my English teacups, because otherwise the tea turns too quickly too cold. 

Need to come to STH soon because I need to restock my favourite Earl Grey. Finishing my other blends first though.


----------



## Serva1

I just emailed my SA at VCA, going to Paris both most likely both in May&June. Thinking earrings and interested in the Alhambra pieces. I feel I have enough of bling but still want to explore the possibilities and then I don’t need to think it anymore. Just seeing lovely pieces on IG and posted here frequently make me crave for some pieces.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> I just emailed my SA at VCA, going to Paris both most likely both in May&June. Thinking earrings and interested in the Alhambra pieces. I feel I have enough of bling but still want to explore the possibilities and then I don’t need to think it anymore. Just seeing lovely pieces on IG and posted here frequently make me crave for some pieces.



How exciting. I'm thinking about getting the Vintage Alhambra earrings in PG.
I have the Vintage Alhambra Earrings in Mop and YG large Frivole which I really like, but I so wished I'd waited for the 3 small frivole earrings. They are just so, so stunning.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> How exciting. I'm thinking about getting the Vintage Alhambra earrings in PG.
> I have the Vintage Alhambra Earrings in Mop and YG large Frivole which I really like, but I so wished I'd waited for the 3 small frivole earrings. They are just so, so stunning.



I was just browsing the VCA website [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] know you love their jewellery too, congrats on the large Frivole earrings, yes the 3 small ones are so pretty but I think more dressy imo. Depends what kind of look you really like. I’m trying to find something for my LE holiday pendant, might go for the matching earrings. I’ve been pairing it with studs but they are emerald cut, not round. I only have round studs in platinum...and kind of starting to like the VCA look. The Vintage might be to large on my earlobes.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva, I think you should go for the earrings. I know you have been wanting a pair for some time now. I had a quick look on their website. I saw they now offer delivery even to Sweden via online shopping. So unless you want something not available online, you can check out their range in Paris and if you can't decide, later order online.

I also saw they carry a range of jewellery watches so I might need to have a quick look in their store in London before I finally make up my mind if I want a H Faubourg, Chanel mini premiere or something from Dior or another brand. All of these stores are located on the same street so it should be easy to check them out.


----------



## Mediana

I actullay asked BF to buy me a pair in Singapore now, but he just told me that he didn't have the time to go by the store and is on the plane now. Well .. I will have to wait a little bit longer then.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Serva, I think you should go for the earrings. I know you have been wanting a pair for some time now. I had a quick look on their website. I saw they now offer delivery even to Sweden via online shopping. So unless you want something not available online, you can check out their range in Paris and if you can't decide, later order online.
> 
> I also saw they carry a range of jewellery watches so I might need to have a quick look in their store in London before I finally make up my mind if I want a H Faubourg, Chanel mini premiere or something from Dior or another brand. All of these stores are located on the same street so it should be easy to check them out.



I agree, a complete set would be fun, at the moment just a bit bored with my basic studs. I know you love your watches  Prepairing for Paris by reading 




books are so heavy and I don’t have access to a car today...DBF loving the countryhouse while I’m soon to entertain dear Mom.



Mediana said:


> I actullay asked BF to buy me a pair in Singapore now, but he just told me that he didn't have the time to go by the store and is on the plane now. Well .. I will have to wait a little bit longer then.



Patience is a virtue, at leat you know dear Med what you want. A bit afraid to step inside VCA at Place Vendôme, because who knows what they have prepared to offer me [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] and at the moment I’m not so keen on bags ( waiting for SO K28).


----------



## Serva1

Today’s bag, can only carry pink with navy or white. Hope everyone can enjoy  a lovely spring day


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Sunny pic!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening serva. Hope you had a nice day with your mum.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

Thank you Nahreen, it was lovely with Mum yesterday. She looked very beautiful in her passport photo (I know the best photografers) and we had lunch in town before coming to my home looking at her taxpapers and investments. I could give her my undivided attention and not have a timeframe, something she apprechiated, because she always thinks I’m so busy, which is of course true. I gave her a LV handbag, cashmere sweater and Moncler coat she liked. We are the same size  although she is a little skinnier. I feel these times are so precious and really like spending time with Mum. I’m trying to tempt her going to Paris with me, but perhaps we just go to Copenhagen (shorter flight).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] 

Enjoying my tea and planning my shopping. The Paris bug has bitten me years ago and I’m still suffering the consequences. Looks like London is on my list too for June. They have fabulous afternoon tea at Fornum&Maison and Harrods. 

I have an umbrella that the French La Poste damaged while shipping to my home. I’m trying to get it repaired in Ldn.


----------



## Blueberry12

View attachment 4029367





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Some photos from the Olivier Awards in London.


----------



## Serva1

You look great BB and what a lovely dress [emoji7] Hope you have/had a great time!


----------



## Blueberry12

Yes , it was a great evening.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning 
BB - Great pics and event!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] we had the first real Spring Day today. Hope they wash the streets soon after winter so that it isn’t so dusty.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] such a beautiful sunny day today [emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Murning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] spoiled with great sunny weather today too [emoji41][emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Yesterday’s pic



The brown building next to the pink one is the Swedish Embassy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Lovely pic!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Lovely pic!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] the tram tracks are not that pretty but I didn’t want to stand in the middle of the street, because of morning traffic. Just wanted to take a panarama of the recognizable city harbour. Glad you enjoy it!

The blue building is the City Hall.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] this week went fast.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Yes it sure went fast.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Friday is here!!! Going to relax at the countryhouse for one night, well worth it, sleeping so much better there. Next week some of the most important meetings of the year, 4 demanding ones and I need to have a lot of energy. 

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji295]️[emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  and thanks for the weekend wishes!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. So glad it is finally Friday.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji4] Friday 13...!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP, luckily it's now the 14th


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] greetings from the countryhouse. So sunny, working in the garden today [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] booked a trip to Paris so very excited! Gives me a lot of energy for this week [emoji92]


----------



## Serva1

I always wonder how many posts before a new CS starts? We almost have 300 pages [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

I found a lovely dress in a catalogue a couple of days ago while having cappucino at a lounge. Going to visit the store when I’m in Paris [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> I always wonder how many posts before a new CS starts? We almost have 300 pages [emoji3]


300 pages!  we are chatty  
(with the new forum there's no thread limit, I think)


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> 300 pages!  we are chatty
> (with the new forum there's no thread limit, I think)



[emoji3] good to know, thank you Ellie for the intel


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] need to dress up today for two important meetings followed by dinner. Missing the sunshine, it’s been raining here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Good luck at the meetings.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Good luck at the meetings.



Thank you Ellie[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP&Ellie [emoji3]

The meetings went well. Very busy this week and two more important meetings after which I can relax and get to ”Paris mode”.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Fedex brought my new scarf today and I loved the muted grey and the greenish blue colours,

Nahreen, twins with you and imo this scarf is prettier than in the pics, less bleu electric.

I thought this would strictly be a summer scarf but it’s actually all year around. Not a perfect match with my summer bag but still nice.


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4039641
> 
> View attachment 4039642



It is lovely on you Serva and matches nicely with your summer bag in BA. Have you tried it with your darker blue B yet? I think it might look nice with that too. Happy to be twins with you. I have been tempted with cw 05, looking at it on tpf is not helping. But I am trying to stay focused on that Faubourg watch.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It is lovely on you Serva and matches nicely with your summer bag in BA. Have you tried it with your darker blue B yet? I think it might look nice with that too. Happy to be twins with you. I have been tempted with cw 05, looking at it on tpf is not helping. But I am trying to stay focused on that Faubourg watch.



Thank you dear Nahreen, yes I need to try it with other bags too but I was so focused it would be a summer cashmere only [emoji3] Looks very different in reality than many pics. I just love the design and desided that if I buy this cw it would be my last this year. If I count my CSGMs it ends up with a hefty sum and there are other things i might want so it’s good you stay focused on the beautiful Faubourg watch [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] looks like a grey day here. My last appointment with the dentist, really happy I’m done for this year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] busy but soon I can relax in Paris so that keeps me motivated.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Finally Friday, hope everyone has a relaxing weekend! I will be dreaming Paris and VCA jewellery[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon everyone [emoji3]

So happy all meetings are done for this week[emoji92] and I can finally relax. Working on Sunday as usual but now I’m going to the countryhouse and will be fun to work in the garden.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon!

A few hours left at the office before I go home to some garden work[emoji254][emoji4] 

Wishing everyone a nice end of the week!


----------



## Serva1

Nice TgP that we both have the same plan. Hope you have a relaxing weekend too [emoji295]️[emoji259]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all, it's weekend


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Having my mum in law visiting.


----------



## Serva1

Evening all [emoji3] Worked in the garden, took a bath and now I’m completely exhausted. Not so used to physical work so this might be the secret why I sleep so well here at the countryhouse! 

Hope you have a nice time Nahreen with your MIL [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] It’s raining heavily today so no more work in the garden. Going to town after lunch.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji477]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie & TgP [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix from Linköping.
Rehearsal & cakes & stuff.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Some pix from Linköping.
> Rehearsal & cakes & stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4043930
> View attachment 4043931
> View attachment 4043932
> View attachment 4043933
> View attachment 4043934
> View attachment 4043935
> View attachment 4043936
> View attachment 4043937
> View attachment 4043938
> View attachment 4043939



What are you rehearsing? How long will you be in Linkoping?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] Worked lated today but then again I don’t have to think about work when I’m in Paris. 

Lovely pics BB. I really liked visiting Linköping last year, hope you have a good time [emoji3] The desserts look good!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Thanks, the working week is ok so far.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, great weather here today[emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening 

I just saw a warning about Booking[dot]com Hotels[dot]com and credit card fraud. It happens when the booking site passes on the CVC/CVV code to the hotels. source


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> What are you rehearsing? How long will you be in Linkoping?





It was a play , but I am already back to Stockholm. It was fun.
I played a really crazy character.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening
> 
> I just saw a warning about Booking[dot]com Hotels[dot]com and credit card fraud. It happens when the booking site passes on the CVC/CVV code to the hotels. source



Thank you for the info dear Ellie. I used the service once or twice last summer but never after that since I favour two hotel groups I’ve found work for me. But my cc was safe according to the article, because I payed for everything immediately, not at the hotel.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] soon going to the airport. 

Took a pic yesterday in the park, where the first spring flowers start to appear. Looks a bit dull but the flowers will soon make our park pretty [emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Have a great time and safe trip! (nice pic with a little color)


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Greetings from Paris [emoji173]️[emoji632][emoji170][emoji632]incredible warm day today, felt like July in my country.

Have been shopping and eating good food. My BFF did most of the shopping but I also had some ”moments”. Tomorrow I will go to a Hermès exhibition, visit the boutique for an hour or two and will also be interesting to go to Van Cleef&Arpels and see what my SA has prepared for me. Enjoying the fruits of hard work. My hotel upgraded my room so I couldn’t be happier. 


















Random pics from the hotel & Hermès window displays, love being in Paris [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva. Lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]and thank you. 

The traditional breakfast pic, not so sumptious as usually






I have two tables where I like to sit when I have breakfast at this hotel ( creature of habits) and I enjoy the garden view. It’s pretty all year around.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, it looks like a perfect spot for breakfast


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]
Exciting day with museum visit, good lunch, shopping and beauty salon.




Love long cashmere coats!


----------



## Serva1

Lunch at Angelina. A lot of tourists, prefer a more quiet surrounding but the food was good.



Got my second umbrella from Hermès, today was a little rainy but only for a couple of hours.



My concierge was kind and got a book for me that I have been wanting for a long time. Tried to order from Amazon without success, but now I have it. So happy [emoji3]



A little blingbling [emoji92]



Passed Pritemps in the evening but had to take this bunny pic. Department stores here always have nice windowdisplays.



Very summery, but the evenings and cloudy days make me reach for a short thin Moncler jacket and a cashmere shawl. 

I didn’t buy any bag, despite being offered 2 nice ones at Hermès. Still waiting for my SO but it’s definitely worth the wait[emoji173]️


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Thank you Serva for all the lovely photos. Makes me long for travelling and shopping again. 

I have difficulty deciding which of those earrings I like best.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  Nahreen, 

i tried them in this specific order from right to left. My philosofy is to rather pay more for one piece than a little for a few pieces. I liked the frivole ( middle) best, easiest to combine with my existing pieces. The gold pave ones where beautiful but would require a necklace with alternating pave whick I think is too much. If DBF feels a need to spend then fine but I think I will go for the frivole. As before I can wear the holiday pendant I have with studs. It was too much black on my earlobes but surprisingly they were not too close to eachother. Would look lovely though with a 20 motive necklace but since I don’t care for so much black it’s not a good piece for me.

I will email my SA and then get the price fixed once I decide. I saw many spectacular pieces of jewellery, including an alternating malachite pave necklace in gold. I looked at different stones for the Alhambra necklace and found some I like. There are still interesting pieces to be launched this year.


----------



## Serva1

My breakfast i
just arrived, it’s 6.30 here and we switched to an earlier flight because we already did our shopping and are ready to go home. I have an early meeting tomorrow so look forward getting home. We fly business for a little luxury [emoji92]

The croissants are still warm, I’ve really been pampered this time [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Very happy with this trip and not spending on nice bags that I have sometimes requested but now they don’t feel perfect. I think it’s natural to get more selective when you already have nice pieces. And yes, I’m so picky about the leather!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] running to a morning meeting. Glad I can relax after that at my beautician. 

Hope everyone has a great Friday and enjoy the long weekend and Valborg [emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it'll be nice with a long weekend!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Have Monday off, so an extra long weekend for me.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all. Have Monday off, so an extra long weekend for me.



Me too[emoji4] This longer weekend is very welcome, I’ve had a hectic time at work with stress and pressures. 

Hope everyone will have a nice valborg![emoji91]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Going to the inredningsbutiken today to look at fabrics.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3] 
Organizing my home, took out the spring/summer clothes and put away my wintercoats. 

Dear niece is coming today for a cooking lesson. She has twice prepared a roast beef of moose following my guidance. We have in the past prepared one each but now she will do it completely alone, asking questions if necessary. I will just be present and not give directions unless asked. While the roast is in the owen we will work on her study papers.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all. Brought home some fabric samples to see which will be best for curtains.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie![emoji4][emoji477]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie &TgP [emoji3] 

My third day of closet cleaning, this will take some time but the process has been started. Moving to furniture and porcelain later. DBF inherited two large homes and it is a fact that we cannot keep a museum nor store everything for future generations. Just the best pieces and everything else needs to go,

I’m finally able to sell some designer bags and shoes that my nieces can do without. I’ve found a nice vintage shop run by a young woman whose business I can support.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 

On my way to the countryhouse for a relaxing Labour Day. It’s going to be rainy tomorrow but I still expect people to celebrate in our park, having picnic etc. so I prefer to stay away from town. I got a new Iphone today, hoping it will take better pics than my old one. I need to find nice covers for protection. Keeping my old one for travels to beachresorts.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, great color on the phone!  On decluttering/cleaning out the closet I made a huge clean out five years ago, posted in the Home&Garden thread at the time https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/15-minutes-a-day-to-declutter-club.833354/ 15 minutes a day worked out great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] that’s a great idea, to declutter 15 min every day! Works for sorting out papers and books, but every time I go to the storage I do need more than 15 min...I will read the tread and get inspired. Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! I have been very little on tPF lately - in fact hardly anything at all. It has been some very difficult months. We lost our beloved cat Misse in March and it has been really terrible. Now when the spring is here, I feel much better (in fact ot feels as if I am back to normal) and I will try to be a bit more active going forward.


Skickat från min iPad med PurseForum


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! I have been very little on tPF lately - in fact hardly anything at all. It has been some very difficult months. We lost our beloved cat Misse in March and it has been really terrible. Now when the spring is here, I feel much better (in fact ot feels as if I am back to normal) and I will try to be a bit more active going forward.
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPad med PurseForum



So nice to see you here kashmira, I hope the difficult months are behind and you feel better. [emoji173]️Misse[emoji173]️ Loosing a dear pet is terrible, I can relate to that feeling. 

TpF is for me a way to relax. I have a very hectic work and need to distract my thoughts from business. It is also a source of information.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! I have been very little on tPF lately - in fact hardly anything at all. It has been some very difficult months. We lost our beloved cat Misse in March and it has been really terrible. Now when the spring is here, I feel much better (in fact ot feels as if I am back to normal) and I will try to be a bit more active going forward.
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPad med PurseForum



Oh, so sorry to hear about your cat. I am glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Elliespurse

kashmira - I'm glad you are feeling better now.


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear about your cat. I am glad to hear you are feeling better.





Elliespurse said:


> kashmira - I'm glad you are feeling better now.



Thank you Nahreen and Ellie! It was very difficult to let go of him (we had had him for almost 16 years and he was truly special  ) but at I am happy that he is not suffering any longer.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Sorry for your loss Kashmira [emoji173]️ It’s hard to lose a dear friend. Glad you’re feeling better. I lost one of my kittens this November and I am just about to going back to normal - I can relate... :/ Spending time with other pets brought me some relief and put me back on track


----------



## kashmira

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Sorry for your loss Kashmira [emoji173]️ It’s hard to lose a dear friend. Glad you’re feeling better. I lost one of my kittens this November and I am just about to going back to normal - I can relate... :/ Spending time with other pets brought me some relief and put me back on track


That’s how I feel. I am so happy that we have the other cats. They bring so much love into our lives.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  I saved some receipts and documents in the big clean-out five years ago. I think I'll scan some of them tomorrow. It'll take up a small space on the backup disks.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Trying to make this entire cleanup project more attractive for me by setting the money aside and buying a pair of earrings or something for the sum.


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! I have been very little on tPF lately - in fact hardly anything at all. It has been some very difficult months. We lost our beloved cat Misse in March and it has been really terrible. Now when the spring is here, I feel much better (in fact ot feels as if I am back to normal) and I will try to be a bit more active going forward.
> 
> 
> Skickat från min iPad med PurseForum




So sad . RIP Misse. ;(


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon 

Skickat från min C6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3]

Had lunch with a dear friend who loves cars. His new one is a real beauty and I’m so happy he finally got it. He is as passionate about his cars that I am about mu handbags [emoji3] knows every little detail. 








My B25 looked good with the car [emoji3]




Lunch and dessert


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's a great looking car!  and the lunch


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Fedex brought me a Hermès CSGM yesterday but the pattern is too busy and the colours are too muted and dark to my liking. They didn’t have this cw in Paris so my only option was to order online. Glad it’s so fuzz free to return an item.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

They offered me that cw of Jaguar at Schiphol but I also declined. I am at the gym


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> They offered me that cw of Jaguar at Schiphol but I also declined. I am at the gym



Well done Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Went to a ST opening event ( invitation only)this evening and enjoyed seeing some aquaintances and the buffet was great too. They had hummus and other libanese dishes. ST will have a pop-up store at our department store (Stockmann) a couple of months. My best friend bought 8 pillows and two trays so I helped her carry the loot home [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] finally Friday! This week went fast.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Yes it went really fast. Next week will be just as short.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, it's weekend!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Been working in the garden all morning. Finally, everything is planted.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! We did some work in the garden yesterday, opening 
the pool and arranged furniture. Today will be a lazy day[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]enjoying the sunny day, been working in the garden and craiving for lunch. So nice to enjoy it outdoors. The weather will continue to be fabulous the next two weeks [emoji295]️[emoji41]

Sounds lovely with the pool and summer furniture TgP [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Hope you had a relaxing Sunday. Enjoying a long weekend, going to work on Tuesday.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Our garden is really coming too life. Looks like we might get a lot of plums this year.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pics!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie. I am busy preparing for my upcoming business trip to Toronto. I hope to visit some nice stores there.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Enjoying the long weekend and nice weather.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! 

It’s finally green in the garden[emoji4] I have this “pelargon” who lives her own life and have been in bloom all year in the “uterum”, without any assistance from me.
Amazing plant[emoji1] 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I’ve been searching for new furniture to put in the garden and finally found this two sets, very well priced (I don’t like to put money on outdoor furniture as I don’t like to take care of them or put them away during bad weather).





Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP - Lovely pics!  Thanks the weekend was


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] been very busy with work, went to the iffice yesterday too for some hours before heading to the countryhouse. Great weather and I really enjoyed your garden pics Nahreen&TgP. 

Hoping to get some colour on my legs but wearing sunscreen spf 50 on my face. I’m not so much a tan person but a healthy glow is nice. Love breakfast and lunch outdoors, the green colours are so pure and the birds are really having a concert every morning here on the countryside.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Trying to decide if I should visit the Niagara falls when I go to Toronto. Has anyone been there? There are many daytrips offered from Toronto.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji295]️[emoji41]
Niagara Falls sounds great Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Night[emoji286]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Busy week....
Had time to enjoy the beautiful trees at my home street and neigbourhood while walking to the office yesterday morning. Amazing summer came so fast and I already switched to my white wardrobe [emoji41][emoji295]️



Tulips infront of our house



Summerlook with my favourite summerbag [emoji3]
Hope everyone has a good week, people here are starting to warm up and smile after the long winter [emoji106]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji477]️


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] you are an early bird this morning [emoji41][emoji295]️ and the sunny summer days seem to continue, our 8th day of +20C! Starting to get used to it but haven’t taken the sandals out yet.

Going to the office, then a relaxing 1hr massage with warm stones and meetup with dear Mom. Evening meeting but it’s an easy one. I’m not going to work late today, need to organize my neglected home before leaving to the countryhouse for an extended weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Lazy Saikhan...
And the newest family member Iggis.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Lazy Saikhan...
> And the newest family member Iggis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071516
> View attachment 4071518
> View attachment 4071519



Saikhan [emoji173]️ really knows how to enjoy himself and congrats BB on the newest member of your extended catfamily, welcome Iggis !!! [emoji92]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Saikhan [emoji173]️ really knows how to enjoy himself and congrats BB on the newest member of your extended catfamily, welcome Iggis !!! [emoji92]




Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, it's weekend


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] yes I’m so happy it’s finally Friday! 

It’s been a crazy busy week, two tricky work cases that will take both time an energy but part of my job has always been to solve problems.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Always sleep better here at the countryhouse. It’s amazing how fast the grass has grown and flowers bloom. So much work in the garden!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Nahreen

Now it's summer


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pic!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Now it's summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073002



Ours are still growing, not a single white flower yet but I guess I can pick a bouquet in two weeks [emoji3] Looks lovely Nahreen.



The mistel is not yet in full bloom but the scent is heavenly.







Summer is here [emoji41][emoji295]️



Had tuna steak with organic sallad for lunch. Love eating outdoors [emoji7]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Ours are still growing, not a single white flower yet but I guess I can pick a bouquet in two weeks [emoji3] Looks lovely Nahreen.
> 
> View attachment 4073477
> 
> The mistel is not yet in full bloom but the scent is heavenly.
> 
> View attachment 4073479
> 
> View attachment 4073480
> 
> View attachment 4073483
> 
> Summer is here [emoji41][emoji295]️
> 
> View attachment 4073485
> 
> Had tuna steak with organic sallad for lunch. Love eating outdoors [emoji7]



Lovely pics Serva. I love May, so much beautiful blooming trees.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Summer!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
This summer came fast, wearing sunscreen spf 50 on my face and still not used to the weather. My favourite outfit here at the countryside is cut jeans shorts with white shirt or white T with 3/4 sleeve. When we have guests I wear linen outfits. Continuing working in the garden and later with the cleaning. 

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday [emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Lovely pics Serva. I love May, so much beautiful blooming trees.



Agree with you and the green colours are so beautiful too!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie!


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP [emoji295]️[emoji41]


Love early mornings on the balcony and the view [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Lovely pic Serva (I missed the pic this morning due to internet/mail being down the whole day )


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening  Lovely pic Serva (I missed the pic this morning due to internet/mail being down the whole day )



Morning Ellie [emoji3] being without internet for a day would be awful, we are so used to it and need it for work. Did you take a long lunch/ coffey break instead?[emoji3]

 Enjoying my view every morning with my latte. Trying to be in the sun&outdoors as much as possible, you never know when the ”rainseason” hits [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] being without internet for a day would be awful, we are so used to it and need it for work. Did you take a long lunch/ coffey break instead?[emoji3]
> 
> Enjoying my view every morning with my latte. Trying to be in the sun&outdoors as much as possible, you never know when the ”rainseason” hits [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4075904


Morning Serva, lovely pic!  Yes I went home early after lunch. It's not good for customers trying to contact by mail. It's up now though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] having breakfast and going to town today for work. Hope everyone has a good day[emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Greetings from Tylösand.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen - Tylösand!?


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji41] enjoy Tylösand Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Finally Friday[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP, yes finally Friday


----------



## Blueberry12

On my way to the Opening of the new building of KI with the Royal Couple attending.

It will be fun I guess.

I carry a little blue Joseph bag.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix.
SO playing contrabass wearing grey suit.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4078916
> View attachment 4078917
> View attachment 4078919
> View attachment 4078920
> View attachment 4078921
> View attachment 4078922
> View attachment 4078923
> View attachment 4078924
> View attachment 4078925
> View attachment 4078926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pix.
> SO playing contrabass wearing grey suit.


Nice pics. What is this building for and how come you are there?


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Nice pics. What is this building for and how come you are there?




This is the new building of KI.
They had a big opening today with the King & Queen and politicians attending. 




I am attending as + 1 of my SO .
He has a PHD in physiology from KI and also playing in the orchestra of KI so he is invited for events at Karolinska.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> This is the new building of KI.
> They had a big opening today with the King & Queen and politicians attending.
> 
> View attachment 4078985
> 
> 
> I am attending as + 1 of my SO .
> He has a PHD in physiology from KI and also playing in the orchestra of KI so he is invited for events at Karolinska.


Thank you BlueB. Is your SO a physician or does he have a different profession. 

Am now on my way home from a conference on primary healthcare that took place at Tylösand hotel owned by Per Gessle. They had a nice spa but prefer the one at Grand.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Thank you BlueB. Is your SO a physician or does he have a different profession.
> 
> Am now on my way home from a conference on primary healthcare that took place at Tylösand hotel owned by Per Gessle. They had a nice spa but prefer the one at Grand.




He works with Dental Care right now , and he also teaches music.

Hotel Tylösand sounds lovely.
I’ve been there too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB  Nice pics!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] after a busy day feels good to drive to the countryhouse. Been spoiled with sunshine for over two weeks. Amazing![emoji295]️[emoji41][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] greetings from the countryhouse. The first iris is blooming!







Every time I come here there is something new growing or blooming. Butterflies, birds and bees, so lovely to see [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon![emoji4] Still amazing weather for may! I’m resting in grass beside the pool, soon time for a late lunch or early dinner. I love the syrén too Serva, it’s my favorite summer scent![emoji5] We have one larger bush but I want to grow some more. Also thinking about which bush to set for “häck” around the house; ”bok” or ”lind”. I love to have something with autumn colors for the colder part of the year. I have prepared a place for a smaller rose plant, still waiting for the plant to arrive[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. Lovely pics TgP


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Evening. Lovely pics TgP



Thank you Ellie[emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Afternoon![emoji4] Still amazing weather for may! I’m resting in grass beside the pool, soon time for a late lunch or early dinner. I love the syrén too Serva, it’s my favorite summer scent![emoji5] We have one larger bush but I want to grow some more. Also thinking about which bush to set for “häck” around the house; ”bok” or ”lind”. I love to have something with autumn colors for the colder part of the year. I have prepared a place for a smaller rose plant, still waiting for the plant to arrive[emoji1]
> View attachment 4079975
> View attachment 4079976
> View attachment 4079977
> View attachment 4079978
> View attachment 4079979



Looks so luxurious but cosy at the same time TgP. I admire that you can keep a nice garden at home, so much work unless you get help. I know you are a working professional. 

The outdoor pool requires at times some attention too (we used to have an 11m long indoor pool with one glass wall, much less work with that one and we heated it only in winter). 

Enjoy your safehaven, love the pics and good luck choosing the fence, great to have privacy in town [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3][emoji295]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Sunday breakfast![emoji477]️[emoji526]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Looks so luxurious but cosy at the same time TgP. I admire that you can keep a nice garden at home, so much work unless you get help. I know you are a working professional.
> 
> The outdoor pool requires at times some attention too (we used to have an 11m long indoor pool with one glass wall, much less work with that one and we heated it only in winter).
> 
> Enjoy your safehaven, love the pics and good luck choosing the fence, great to have privacy in town [emoji3]



Thank you so much Serva! Actually our garden look after itself in many ways and we just try to hold the shape of it and set a few new plants where needed each season. The new fence, including a small wall and ground stones will be the largest outdoor project for this property. The pool do need some attention each week but my husband loves to take care of that and to “pyssla” with those small weekly tasks. He prefers a really high temperature for the water, 30 C[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you so much Serva! Actually our garden look after itself in many ways and we just try to hold the shape of it and set a few new plants where needed each season. The new fence, including a small wall and ground stones will be the largest outdoor project for this property. The pool do need some attention each week but my husband loves to take care of that and to “pyssla” with those small weekly tasks. He prefers a really high temperature for the water, 30 C[emoji1]



Sounds great you are very organized and the fact that your hubby participates is awesome. Mine isn’t so active in things like that so I mostly do housework with some occasional help [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a nice working week [emoji295]️[emoji41] and no computer problems!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  The work week is ok so far.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji295]️[emoji41] and the great weather continues! I don’t remember my sunnies ever had so much use before. I change the style almost every day [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes the weather is amazing now


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️[emoji255]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] Had lunch and this glutenfree pastry for dessert. After an extended weekend it’s time to go back to town [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva. Lovely pic!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] very busy two days and a lot of paperwork for tomorrow (boardmeeting) but then I can relax and enjoy the summer [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Good luck tomorrow!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] Very hot day, had a good lunchbreak so I can keep active in this heat. Had sushi for lunch and my favourite Ekberg rhubarb pie for dessert. 






I visited Svenskt Tenn (went to the opening event a couple of weeks ago) pop-up store at our departmentstore and my friend is working there (managing it). Bought 2 round trays and a foldable device that together work as a coffey table. I think TgP has one too? Great for the countryhouse.






My friend ordered 16m of fabric for her Joseph Frank sofa and I promised to pick up the roll with her when it arrives in some months. Really happy we get to enjoy ST here for a while [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pics!  I've been browsing the Svenskt Tenn online catalog for a few days now


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] recovering from yesterday’s migrain. Had to postpone one important boardmeeting due to my illness but it happens. Glad it’s Friday.

Picking up a special scent today from Armani. Only 1300 made worldwide and they got 4 numbered pieces to Helsinki. My SA sent me a video yesterday and it made me feel better, I’ve been waiting for it. It’s the first time they get these limited pieces, so excited [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Lately I’ve not been so keen on shopping but very happy about this scent I’ve been waiting for. It will give me more pleasure than a pair of nice shoes and I’m fortunate to get a 20% discount this week since the departmentstore has issued a coupon for the beauty week campaign.


----------



## Blueberry12

Sugar passed away tuesday.
She was 15 years old.
She is greatly missed.

;(


----------



## Blueberry12

Our latest family member Ozzy :
She is a very funny cat.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. Sugar  Ozzy


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone! [emoji295]️

That sounds wonderful Serva, ST always bring me pieces of joy[emoji6] I enjoy the fabrics very much, as well as their furniture and small tables. I’m glad you have a store visiting.

I’m so sorry to hear about your loss Blueberry. Missing a pet friend is very harsh... I believe animals having the greatest value for us. I hope you will find joy and support in your other family members during this time[emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My rose [emoji257] bush finally arrived yesterday so the small flowerbed in now complete [emoji4] and the “jättevallmo” is finally in bloom[emoji122].







Today is supposed to be a very warm day with 30 c. Let’s see how it goes!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

Sorry to hear about your cat BlueB.

Serva, how nice with the ST table and Armani scent.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Busy Saturday, going to 8 studentmottagningar and just picked up the roses. 

Sugar [emoji173]️ Ozzy [emoji173]️ animals are so affectionate. They love without demands. 

Your flowerbed looks great TgP and the plants will grow fast in rich soil. I also like your birdbath [emoji7] That jätte vallmo is magnificent! 

I wonder how my sallad bed is doing at the countryhouse without anyone watering. It’s in the shade under the cherry trees and of course I can always put new seeds...

Been thinking about you dear Nahreen for the past two days, hope you have a good weekend [emoji173]️ Yes, it’s nice to have something from ST and easier to purchase in store than online.


----------



## Serva1

I planted things in pots last time at the countryhouse, wondering which plants survive the heat without watering...will find out on Monday.


Love Mårbacka geraniums, bought a couple and growing new ones from older plants.



The bougainvillea is a bit tricky, doesn’t like too much sun. I don’t know if we get along...



Cherry tomatoe from Plantagen (most plants come from Sweden), hoping the taste will be fine. Would like to buy plants from local farms but I missed the event this year.



I drenched these in water and hope they survive in the shade. 







The last 3 can take some dryness [emoji3]



DBF likes chilies


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I “håller tummarna” and hope they survived Serva! Do you have the same heat as we have in Sweden? We have to water EVERY day...[emoji29] but the plants we placed in the shadow is doing fine with water one a week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji255]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I “håller tummarna” and hope they survived Serva! Do you have the same heat as we have in Sweden? We have to water EVERY day...[emoji29] but the plants we placed in the shadow is doing fine with water one a week!



Thank you dear TgP [emoji173]️ Same heat, I’m afraid. I’m crossing my fingers that the moist mornings by the lakeside and the shadows of the trees will work wonders. I knew I had to spend more time in town this week but couldn’t restrain myself of buying summerflowers and seeing things grow. I drenched everything so Monday evening I will find out more. If things are bad then lesson learned and I start again.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] tired but happy after all the mingling and socializing in ” ankdammen” our Swedish speaking small community. Saw beautiful homes and friendly faces and had good champagne and really nice catering food today but unfortunately no pics. But it was really nice to dress up and wear fine jewellery and my lovely black alligator Kelly Pochette with a thin strap. Beautiful sunny day for garden parties too [emoji41]


----------



## Blueberry12

Date night with SO. 
And Ozzy waiting for us in the window.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely food BB and Ozzy is so funny, staying up late and waiting for your return, like a parent and the look says everything [emoji3] ....where have you guys been?


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Date night with SO.
> And Ozzy waiting for us in the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087391
> View attachment 4087392
> View attachment 4087393
> View attachment 4087394



My cats are doing that too[emoji1] Feels very friendly.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Looks like this will be a warm and sunny day, hope it’s not to hot...[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone! [emoji295]️
> 
> That sounds wonderful Serva, ST always bring me pieces of joy[emoji6] I enjoy the fabrics very much, as well as their furniture and small tables. I’m glad you have a store visiting.
> 
> I’m so sorry to hear about your loss Blueberry. Missing a pet friend is very harsh... I believe animals having the greatest value for us. I hope you will find joy and support in your other family members during this time[emoji173]️



Thank you. 
Cats are wonderful animals.


----------



## Blueberry12

Ozzy is playing.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Lovely food BB and Ozzy is so funny, staying up late and waiting for your return, like a parent and the look says everything [emoji3] ....where have you guys been?





Yes. Ozzy is very funny.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cat BlueB.
> 
> Serva, how nice with the ST table and Armani scent.




Thank you.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Puh! Extremely hot already[emoji28][emoji295]️

I ordered a small summer bag from the Chanel store earlier this week without seeing it (as they were out of stock it’s a order-in so the didn’t have a piece for me to look at) - so I’m a bit nervous about it now when I have time to think [emoji5][emoji5] Hope it will meet my expectations[emoji51] It’s supposed to arrive this coming week or next.

Can’t find a picture of the exact one at the website, but I think it’s supposed to be this color:


----------



## Nahreen

Nice bag Thingumpy.

Our first ripe strawberry this year.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] been cleaning my home, ironing bedlinen and DBF’s shirts. Went for a long walk with DBF at the sea and looked at some nice boats. Had lunch outdoors with friends and passed the office. DBF doesn’t like when I go there on Sundays. So warm I’ve taken a shower to cool down already twice. A pool would be great! 

Dear niece comes to autie for some weeks and needless to say there will be less time for myself but I get use to it pretty fast.


----------



## Serva1

Hope you like your new Chanel summerbag TgP and if by any chance it would be too small or something you can always politely decline. I took out my new summerbag from the box, bought it last summer in France. It’s silk and with barenia details. Going to use it when wearing white. Found a pair of espandrilles to go with the bag [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Nice bag Thingumpy.
> 
> Our first ripe strawberry this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088026



Amazing you already have strawberries [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

I’m taking a break with the ironing. A little time on tPF and a cup of lemon tea will give me strength to finish all housework. DBF is pretty spoiled with me taking care of e v e r y t h i n g and he can just concentrate on being the man of the house [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Nice bag Thingumpy.
> 
> Our first ripe strawberry this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088026



Already! That’s very nice[emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> I’m taking a break with the ironing. A little time on tPF and a cup of lemon tea will give me strength to finish all housework. DBF is pretty spoiled with me taking care of e v e r y t h i n g and he can just concentrate on being the man of the house [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



We are doing some housework too this day; laundry[emoji1][emoji20]It’s drying fast outside at least. You’re definitely spoiling him Serva[emoji6], it’s very generous of you doing most of the work while he can relax. In our household we are both very picky with having everything in our own way, so we spilt most of the tasks; earlier I did all cleaning and my husband did all the laundry and took care of the dishwasher. We tend to help each other and to mix our work more since we moved to our hose since we now have more work to do, but could still be pretty picky with someone touching each other’s responsibilities[emoji1] He think laundry should be done in a special way so he better handle that, and I want the cleaning to be done my way but don’t care so much about how the laundry is getting clean...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I’m taking a break with the ironing. A little time on tPF and a cup of lemon tea will give me strength to finish all housework. DBF is pretty spoiled with me taking care of e v e r y t h i n g and he can just concentrate on being the man of the house [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Afternoon. All my neighbours have cleaning help. I would like to have someone come a few times per year to do the windows, fridge, owen etc.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Amazing you already have strawberries [emoji7]





ThingumyPoppy said:


> Already! That’s very nice[emoji4]



Only one so far. My roses will soon blossom too and they usually don't bloom until July. I think this heat speeds things up.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. All my neighbours have cleaning help. I would like to have someone come a few times per year to do the windows, fridge, owen etc.



Help with the windows once a year is a must as it looks ridiculous when we try to do it ourself[emoji1][emoji854] but I don’t like the idea of having “strangers” going through my house when I’m not there, or touching my things, but I’m a very “private” person and like to keep my routines to myself in that way. It’s also difficult when you have a larger dog protecting the house - some would have to be at home when the help comes anyway...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening Ellie!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]

It put a smile on my face to read about sharing household works [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] I’m extremely picky about the laundry and ironing and I’m the one cleaning the home too, sorting garbage, cooking etc. I used to have help with cleaning when we had a bigger home but nowadays  I only ask them to come for the windows&balcony.

I’m mostly shopping for groceries too, very picky about that. I confess I’m a perfectionist and probably a control freek, offering healthy homemade dishes to DBF whenever I can or grab sushi takeaway on my way home. But he is used to it by now and likes my cooking [emoji3]

If we would have a pet I probably wouldn’t devote so much time taking care of DBF.

Sunday on my way to grocery shopping


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Help with the windows once a year is a must as it looks ridiculous when we try to do it ourself[emoji1][emoji854] but I don’t like the idea of having “strangers” going through my house when I’m not there, or touching my things, but I’m a very “private” person and like to keep my routines to myself in that way. It’s also difficult when you have a larger dog protecting the house - some would have to be at home when the help comes anyway...



I feel the same about ”strangers” in my home. After Pirkko, who had been working for the family for years, got retired I have not been able to hire anyone on regular basis and now with the smaller home it’s not necessary. Pirkko used to come to the countryhouse too, that was amazing help, but it’s difficult to find a replacement.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji477]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3] Hope you have a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] such a beautiful sunny evening [emoji295]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] reporting from the countryhouse, good news all plants survived my week long absence! So happy, saves me a lot of work.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] reporting from the countryhouse, good news all plants survived my week long absence! So happy, saves me a lot of work.



[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

The temperature dropped drastically in only two days. I wore a cashmere sweater the entire day yesterday! At least it’s not raining...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Yes, it’s quite cold today compared to a few days ago; 16 C.

Happy [emoji1236]-day! [emoji4][emoji255]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning! Yes, it’s quite cold today compared to a few days ago; 16 C.
> 
> Happy [emoji1236]-day! [emoji4][emoji255]



Happy [emoji1236]day [emoji254][emoji259] watched Kungafamiljen 2017 this morning with dear niece [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] going to the office soon. Love being able to drive to work from the countryhouse in summer but would not like to sit an hour in the car every day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️[emoji3] greetings from the countryhouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The countryhouse sounds great!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Sounds very formal, but good day everyone![emoji1][emoji295]️ Too late to be morning and to early for afternoon... Finally Friday at least!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Nahreen

Evening all.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji295]️[emoji3] waiting for the strawberries to arrive to the store. The greenhouse ones are not as tasty.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4][emoji477]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon! Finally the small sibirian poppy is blooming[emoji4] Our youngest cat Bambino is resting in the shadow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP and Bambino


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone visited Smaka på Stockholm this year?


----------



## Blueberry12

Igis is curious.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Igis


----------



## Blueberry12

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Afternoon! Finally the small sibirian poppy is blooming[emoji4] Our youngest cat Bambino is resting in the shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094499
> View attachment 4094500




Bambino is adorable.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> Bambino is adorable.



Thank you[emoji4] All the food looks delicious![emoji39]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji477]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] cleaning houses today. In summer when doors are open bugs get inside and now it’s time for the creepy crawlers to return to nature.


----------



## Serva1

Waiting for eggs to hatch (blackbird)


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I love your bird nest picture Serva! I found one at our family country house this spring - might even be the same kind.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 4097428
> 
> 
> I love your bird nest picture Serva! I found one at our family country house this spring - might even be the same kind.



Thank you, your nest looks so much the same. So cute, our blackbird is very tame and the male gives a beautiful concert every evening. The nest is located in a large juniper next to the house.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  blackbirds


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

We are really blessed this summer with beautiful weather. I love the fact that we can eat lunch outdoors in the garden. I have several sitting groups and different sized tables.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3]
> 
> We are really blessed this summer with beautiful weather. I love the fact that we can eat lunch outdoors in the garden. I have several sitting groups and different sized tables.
> View attachment 4098244



Looks wonderful!

Afternoon[emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] our 10 ducklings are growing fast.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva - 10 ducklings!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3] our 10 ducklings are growing fast.
> View attachment 4098740



They are lovely.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️ Finally Friday[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Finally Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️ Starting my day a little later than usual as we had a small garden party last night... Finally out in the garden to arrange a few new plants after picking them up![emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



The rose is called Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP  Lovely pic!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji1]
You have a beautiful garden TgP [emoji7]

Dear niece is still with us and we practise reading and writing every day (summer school) for the second year here at the countryhouse). We also read and speak English. She will start learning English at school in Autumn but her skills are amazing so I doubt the teacher will be able to teach her anything new, except writing.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!

Thank you Ellie and Serva! Looks very cozy with the björk and the lake Serva[emoji4] I hope you and your niece have a lovely stay at the country house.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji295]️[emoji41] 

Thank you TgP [emoji3] The birches are so appropriate for Midsummer. I remember my grandfather cutting down two young trees and putting them infront of the entrance. We don’t do any traditions on Midsummer Day. 

Enjoying two more days of sunshine, then going to town for meetings and work. It’s going to be rainy anyway so I don’t mind working.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Hope you have a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, lovely pics of everyones home. I'm not gonna lie, I'm so envy. We been looking for  a summerhouse, or well... more of a 50/50 permanent home for some time now. Really looking for since January last year, but still haven't found the right one. Or found it, and last the bidding and so on. Now the summer is here for the second year and still no home


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Hi everyone, lovely pics of everyones home. I'm not gonna lie, I'm so envy. We been looking for  a summerhouse, or well... more of a 50/50 permanent home for some time now. Really looking for since January last year, but still haven't found the right one. Or found it, and last the bidding and so on. Now the summer is here for the second year and still no home



Here it is difficult to find a nice summerhouse with all conveniences within 0,5-1,5hrs from the capital city, unless you are willing to pay a lot. Usually they are sold/inherited within the family. I understand your frustration and hope you will find your countryhouse and summer paradise soon. 

At least you have a gorgeous home, starting with essentials[emoji106]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening! Finally a little rain for the grass and plants [emoji271]! [emoji4]


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Evening! Finally a little rain for the grass and plants [emoji271]! [emoji4]



My thoughts exactly, this week will be rainy and that is perfect timing for me since I’m going to be in Ldn next weekend and not here to water my plants. Have 2 important meetings on Wed and working so need to be in town most of the time. I love being at the countryhouse but town is nice too after a while.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon!


----------



## Mediana

Serva, have you been to Paris yet?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Serva, have you been to Paris yet?



I was earlier this year but hardly bought anything. Politely declined 2 bags, picky me [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!

The summer purse (woc) I ordered finally arrived at the boutique[emoji4] Visited our local store this afternoon to pick it up. I were a little nervous as I payed a deposit without seeing it in person when ordering it, but everything went fine. 






Of course I did see a few brooches I liked too... [emoji28]Didn’t buy one as I don’t like to buy things at impulse, but have to think about one now[emoji1] 




Contemplating this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	




or this from an earlier collection 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Oh well... 

Hope everyone is having a nice week so far!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous!  Congrats, it's soft red color!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> ^Gorgeous!  Congrats, it's soft red color!



Thank you Ellie![emoji4] Yes, it’s a glimmering light coral shade, very summer to me.


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Evening!
> 
> The summer purse (woc) I ordered finally arrived at the boutique[emoji4] Visited our local store this afternoon to pick it up. I were a little nervous as I payed a deposit without seeing it in person when ordering it, but everything went fine.
> 
> View attachment 4105116
> 
> View attachment 4105118
> 
> 
> Of course I did see a few brooches I liked too... [emoji28]Didn’t buy one as I don’t like to buy things at impulse, but have to think about one now[emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 4105120
> 
> 
> Contemplating this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105125
> 
> 
> or this from an earlier collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105126
> 
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice week so far!



Congratulations. It is lovely. Liking the brooches you picked out too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations. It is lovely. Liking the brooches you picked out too.



Thank you very much Nahreen![emoji4] I don’t know how I decide about those...[emoji5]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Congrats TgP on your new beautiful summer WOC. A true classic snd you were very bold to pay a deposit before seeing this colourful purse. Lovely pics, they had a good selection of brooches at the store and funny thing, I picked out the same one from your pic before seeing your choice of favourite brooch [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Taking the train to town, have a 2 meetings today starting at 2pm. Great weather [emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Tasty lunch before today’s first meeting. Carrying my countrybag ( ST Under ekvatorn black) because I came to town straight from my paradise.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Thank you very much Serva![emoji4]

I’ve been visiting the boutique several times looking for brooches without finding anything, but of course this time when I had other things on my mind they had many to choose from[emoji1] It’s a lovely glamorous one[emoji5]


----------



## Mediana

The Chanel Woc is a great bag. I should really use mine more often.


----------



## Mediana

Going thru my Jewellery today and found a pair of Chanel earrings. The box says 00V. Så 18 years ago. I wonder what I paid for them then.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning Ellie!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP [emoji3] 

I think the Chanel brooch is lovely with a C bag, because even if I usually don’t dress in costume jewellery I feel it’s different with Chanel since she made wearing those pieces fashionable. I only have one brooch and one camelia, not going to expand my collection at the moment since I don’t wear the pieces so much anyway. Nice to have though.

Mediana, your earrings have definitely increased in value [emoji3] I wish I would have bought my first Chanel pieces 18 yrs ago. I only have one WOC and enjoy the light weight of the bag, but like you don’t use it so much. It’s a classic I enjoy having in my wardrobe and great partybag!


----------



## Mediana

Morning everyone, I lost a bidding for a house yesterday ..not a great day today. I really don't know what to do this summer now. I was so sure we would have a house by now. Well, .. guess we will be travelling somewhere even though it feels like we already been away so much this year.



Serva1 said:


> Mediana, your earrings have definitely increased in value [emoji3] I wish I would have bought my first Chanel pieces 18 yrs ago. I only have one WOC and enjoy the light weight of the bag, but like you don’t use it so much. It’s a classic I enjoy having in my wardrobe and great partybag!



Yes, I'm quite happy that I bought all my Chanel bags a long time ago. I have 4  Wocs but should really sell one of them. One is a little bit to cute for me, more for a younger women.


----------



## Mediana

Has anyone used any consignment stores in Stockholm? I'm thinking about leaving some stuff, but not sure if its worth it or not.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] cabin trolley packed and London calling tomorrow [emoji574]️


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Morning everyone, I lost a bidding for a house yesterday ..not a great day today. I really don't know what to do this summer now. I was so sure we would have a house by now. Well, .. guess we will be travelling somewhere even though it feels like we already been away so much this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm quite happy that I bought all my Chanel bags a long time ago. I have 4  Wocs but should really sell one of them. One is a little bit to cute for me, more for a younger women.



So sorry the bidding didn’t go well. I just hope something even better will be available next.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> So sorry the bidding didn’t go well. I just hope something even better will be available next.



Thank you .. the thing is, It wasn't even money that did it. This was the only house I really, really wanted and to be honest,  I don't think we will find something that good ever again.

Hope you have a lovely time in London. Where are you staying?


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Also packed my bag for London for a tpf H meeting and some retail therapy shopping.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Thank you .. the thing is, It wasn't even money that did it. This was the only house I really, really wanted and to be honest,  I don't think we will find something that good ever again.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time in London. Where are you staying?





Nahreen said:


> Morning. Also packed my bag for London for a tpf H meeting and some retail therapy shopping.



Morning everyone [emoji3] greetings from the airport



Thank you Mediana, keep positive, good things come to those who smile [emoji3] Staying at a lovely hotel, pics later.

See you soon Nahreen, have a safe flight.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning everyone, and trevlig midsommar! Heavy rain and thunderstorms here...[emoji299]️[emoji526][emoji254]

Have a nice trip to London, Serva and Nahreen! [emoji574]️

Mediana - where are you looking to settle down? Don’t know where you live or where in the country your want to find a home, but the market have been pretty good here during the last months. I’m sure you find something nice to a reasonable price. What kind of object do you have in mind?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  Have a great trip Nahreen and Serva.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning everyone, and trevlig midsommar! Heavy rain and thunderstorms here...[emoji299]️[emoji526][emoji254]
> 
> Have a nice trip to London, Serva and Nahreen! [emoji574]️
> 
> Mediana - where are you looking to settle down? Don’t know where you live or where in the country your want to find a home, but the market have been pretty good here during the last months. I’m sure you find something nice to a reasonable price. What kind of object do you have in mind?





Elliespurse said:


> Morning all  Have a great trip Nahreen and Serva.



Greetings from the airplane [emoji574]️ 

Thank you TgP and Ellie [emoji3]

Mediana, my hotel is located in St James. It’s my first trip to London so hope everything goes smoothly. At least I’m wearing comfy shoes and the weather seems to be fine too. Looking forward having tea in Ldn. Not so much shopping, saving that for Paris.

Wishing everyone a nice [emoji92]Midsummer [emoji92]


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy Midsummer!


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy midsummer all


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from London [emoji3] Spent 2 hrs at a Spa and did some shopping at Harrods with Nahreen. The city is very impressive, beautiful palaces and it feels huge. In Paris I can basically get everywhere I need to go by walking but here I have to rely on cabs. 

The weather is sunny and warm [emoji295]️here are some pics from Harrods and the hotel lobby.








London has a lot of splendour and the food is great. People are so polite and I thrive here but I do confess Paris feels less crowded and more green.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, lovely pics Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
Still 1hr to breakfast, woke up early as expected even if I tried to keep my eyes open until 11pm. Had dinner with Nahreen at the hotel and it was lovely but I was so tired. 
Finished with a delicious lemon merengue pastry from Harrods and creme brule. The hotel guest relations sent me macaroons and a lovely letter, but I could only eat one and after being used to Pierre Hermé I’m such a snob when it comes to macaroons.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes I am also awake and eagerly anticipating breakfast. I also got some macaroons but to early for cakes this time.


----------



## Nahreen

Now I'm happy after a large breakfast.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Nice pics!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening Ellie!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone and greetings from London [emoji3] Really enjoyed the day, walked a lot and changed my opinion about Ldn. It’s possible to walk here! I also met some wonderful tPFers over tea and did a bit of shopping.

Started at Hamley’s, shopping toys for dear niece. The opening ceremony was a lovely surprise. I definitely need to return here soon with dear niece! 



They do have patisserie in Ldn too...



On my way to Fornum&Maison I passed the most beautiful bookstore. Maison Assouline, who have the most amazing coffeytable books. More pics to follow...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all, lovely pics Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! 

Seems like you’re having a nice trip![emoji4] 

I woke up with headache and it feels like I’ve had a very ruff weekend, although I didn’t[emoji1] I hope I’m not getting ill or did catch some virus...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP, I hope it gets better through the day


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Hope your headache goes away TgP. Sundays are for rest so take it easy.

Going for a morning walk and checking then out from the hotel. Have a rendezvous with a friend who moved to Ldn a couple of yrs ago. Going to have fish and chips [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Never tasted it before, might not even like it but it’s something to try once in your life.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Morning TgP, I hope it gets better through the day



Thank you Ellie[emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone [emoji3]
> 
> Hope your headache goes away TgP. Sundays are for rest so take it easy.
> 
> Going for a morning walk and checking then out from the hotel. Have a rendezvous with a friend who moved to Ldn a couple of yrs ago. Going to have fish and chips [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Never tasted it before, might not even like it but it’s something to try once in your life.



Thank you! Yes, after walking the dog I will just stay at home. 

Fish and chips is great[emoji5] It’s a real delicacy if it’s well done. I hope you like it![emoji4]


----------



## Blueberry12

DBF had his BD yesterday.

Here is his cakes.
I bought the Mixed Berry one and his mum made the Strawberry one.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all, mmm cakes!


----------



## Serva1

Evening BB&Ellie [emoji3] e
 At the airport, soon boarding. Ldn was so nice, definitely coming back here. English English everywhere, though I got to speak Swedish, Russian and a little French as well. 

So nice to travel but equally nice to get home.

Congrats on your bf’s bday dear BB [emoji512][emoji92]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Back home since a few hours. Had a lovely time in London with Serva and got to meet some new tpf friends and Hermes lovers.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening. Back home since a few hours. Had a lovely time in London with Serva and got to meet some new tpf friends and Hermes lovers.



Evening Nahreen [emoji3] Greetings from the sky, still in the plane on my way home. Glad you got home safely and obviously had a good flight. I had a good time in Ldn too, thank you for making the trip with me and yes, it was fun to meet other tPFers with a passion for Hermès!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie

Skickat från min C6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, it's nine days to the summer vacation


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon everyone [emoji3]

How wonderful Ellie [emoji92] hope the countdown goes fast and you get to enjoy good weather. It’s getting better here [emoji295]️


----------



## Blueberry12

Ozzy is a very spoiled cat...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4112644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzy is a very spoiled cat...



[emoji1][emoji122]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Ozzy


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! [emoji4][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon Ellie![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon TgP. the car is being fixed so I have to bike for week now


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon TgP. the car is being fixed so I have to bike for week now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114980



Oh! But as long as it’s good weather it could be nice[emoji1][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  TgP, yes the weather looks ok so far.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening Ellie[emoji106]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

[emoji254]Morning! Finally Friday![emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Cloudy and rainy today, so happy I don’t need to water my garden.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen for a lovely time in London. It was fun to combine a CS meetup with an international one.


----------



## Serva1

I was so tired and busy with work after Ldn but now I finally have time to share a bit more of my Ldn pics [emoji3]

My favourite department store. Found some exquisite tea, a cookbook and a perfume by Clive Christian. I wish I could have bought the most perfect hamper for summer picnics [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Ldn was very organised, polite and sunny. I look forward returning to this beautiful city soon. The architecture is always interesting, love looking at buildings and doors.








Love books and my favourite bookstore was a jem.





So surprised I only came home with one book, that I already found in my small library, but fortunately I bought the signed copy so it wasn’t that bad [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Nahreen for a lovely time in London. It was fun to combine a CS meetup with an international one.
> View attachment 4116031


Thank you Serva. Enjoyed spending time with you in London.

Skickat från min C6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. Serva - Lovely pics!


----------



## Blueberry12

Curious Igis & Lazy Eris .


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Igis and Eris


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning [emoji3] Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3] Working a couple of days but wondering where that beautiful summer weather disappeared? I’m wearing a leather jacket and it still feels chilly[emoji33]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP and Serva. It was around 5-10 degrees yesterday morning when biking to work (wearing mittens and scarfs etc)


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning TgP and Serva. It was around 5-10 degrees yesterday morning when biking to work (wearing mittens and scarfs etc)



Usually July is really warm and even humid. I had to pull out pre autumn outfits and leave the white linen...So sporty of you to take the bike to work [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening! My PF app doesn’t work  Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. TgP, you're not alone on the app issue, see https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sudden-phone-app-problems.990780/


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!☀️ Thank you very much Ellie! Feels good that’s it’s not only me, at least... I hope they can fix this soon. Can’t do anything from the web version as I am not use to it and can’t find anything


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️[emoji254] The app is working again[emoji1319][emoji1303]


Skickat från min iPhone med PurseForum


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

TgP, I had a problem with the app too yesterday morning...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  I thought it would be less work this week, but yesterday was more than 12 hours (5.25-17.40)


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all  I thought it would be less work this week, but yesterday was more than 12 hours (5.25-17.40)



Me too! Usually I don’t work this much but yesterday’s hours was 06.00-16.30 - over 10 hours! Insane[emoji43]


[emoji254]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP  It'll be three weeks of  now.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all  I thought it would be less work this week, but yesterday was more than 12 hours (5.25-17.40)





ThingumyPoppy said:


> Me too! Usually I don’t work this much but yesterday’s hours was 06.00-16.30 - over 10 hours! Insane[emoji43]
> 
> 
> [emoji254]



I don’t feel like a work-a-holic when I read about your working hours [emoji33] Summer months are fortunately less busy for me so I get to enjoy the summer. Hope you both get some rest during the weekend. I came to the countryhouse after work.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Friday at least[emoji5][emoji255]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP  I think I'll leave work early today


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Glad it is Friday. I am exhausted.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] and greetings from the countryhouse. It’s wet and cloudy but always more relaxing here than in town. A bit disappointed that there will hardly be any sunshine in 5 days, just cloudy and rainy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Bought some paint for the sauna in the guest cottage. I’m going to paint it black with sparkling silver. Starting to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

It’s really lovely this morning with sunshine and no wind. I guess the weather forecast isn’t so reliable when looking a week ahead. Just enjoying it [emoji295]️[emoji477]️


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji255]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

Serva, please post a pic of your sauna when you are finished. I love home decoration.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Serva, please post a pic of your sauna when you are finished. I love home decoration.



I will, DBF needs to order new made to measure benches etc and knowing him that might take some time. I’m polishing the floor tomorrow and putting black wax on it. After that it’s his project to finish [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji254][emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3] 
Lazy Sunday morning here at the countryhouse. Perfect day for sanding the guest sauna floor. Cloudy and cool weather. 

I heard the summer weather is returning at the end of next week when Mr ***** and his wife will be hosting a reception for the staff at the US Embassy. I will be in town, hoping to catch a glimpse of Mrs ***** from my balcony [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&TgP [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

My current Svenskt Tenn shopping list


----------



## Nahreen

Nice list Ellie. Will you take a trip to the store?


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> Nice list Ellie. Will you take a trip to the store?


Thanks, I'll go to STH later in the fall if I decides on the list. It could also take 3-4 months until the chairs are ready, I usually arrange transport (MTAB) and everything when I'm in the store.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> My current Svenskt Tenn shopping list
> View attachment 4127005



These colours and themes go so well together. The chairs look comfy too [emoji7]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening![emoji259]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning[emoji295]️[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hot summer is back. Nice to be able to wear short denim shorts again (been using scissors on old jeans at the countryhouse [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]).


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️

Yes, its some kind of “värmebölja” here... 25 C already!


----------



## Nahreen

The heat is too much for me. I am exhausted. I ordered a shawl on H. Now I need to go to ban island.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> The heat is too much for me. I am exhausted. I ordered a shawl on H. Now I need to go to ban island.



I also feel the heat is too much for me. I woke up just after 5am this morning and enjoyed being outdoors until about 9am. Now we are indoors, where it’s cooler and we have airconditioning in the big guest house but I’m not so keen on it. 

Took some summerpics of the orange ( feu) B35 today. It’s been sitting in the box for over a year and I needed to air the leather a bit. I’m going to give it to my niece soon so last moments to enjoy it. I will still have my gt B35 for trips to the countryhouse.






How nice dear Nahreen that you found a shawl online, will be exciting to see some pics when you get it. I bought so many from the last collection that I’m still happy with the ones I have [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening. Lovely pics Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Came to town yesterday and DBF already wants to return this evening since Mr *****’s visit (arriving to Helsinki this evening) complicates things here at home. We are advised not to keep open windows or balcony, not to look out from windows etc. The security is much tighter than when Hillary ******* was here. Mr ***** is supposed to have a reception at the Embassy for members of the staff, I don’t know if it’s going to happen but I’m starting to feel I don’t want to be here on Monday...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Perhaps a longer weekend at the country house.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Perhaps a longer weekend at the country house.



Morning Ellie, yes better return today. Going to the office for some work I was supposed to do on Monday and then back to the country house. It’s too hot and I need some of my windows open during the night.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon! Extremely hot here! It was over 30 C already early in the morning...[emoji20] My brain can’t take anything over 23 C in shadow so I’m going crazy I’m jumping in and out of the pool...[emoji1][emoji905][emoji907]

Yes, a stay at the country house is probably better - the ***** might cause a circus[emoji5]


----------



## Blueberry12

It’s so hot here! Horrible...
Afternoon Tea with mum.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Afternoon! Extremely hot here! It was over 30 C already early in the morning...[emoji20] My brain can’t take anything over 23 C in shadow so I’m going crazy I’m jumping in and out of the pool...[emoji1][emoji905][emoji907]
> 
> Yes, a stay at the country house is probably better - the ***** might cause a circus[emoji5]



I noticed 31C when I was driving the car doing errands. Just packed the car, on my way to the countryhouse. Going to take a swim in the evening. Glad you have your pool. I work best between -10 and 23 C too. 

It’s going to be really crazy on Monday around the Embassy. I noticed a lot more activity there today and the guards are also making more frequent rounds. I have a direct view from 3 large windows and balcony to the back of the Embassy where all important people step out of the car, including the entire garden that streches a bit longer than in this pic. The Secret Service are probably glad we left our apartment, because it makes their work easier. I only have a few neigbours and feel they already left the building.


----------



## Blueberry12

Igis.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4133172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igis.



What a stretch [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  including Igis


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 33C today and not a cloud. Much cooler here than in town though.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon! Unfortunately I have to stay at the office a few more hours - too hot to work though...[emoji28][emoji259][emoji255]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP  Hope it'll be a bit less hot weather soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! [emoji295]️

Thank you Ellie, yes indeed[emoji5]

I can see that you have a new avatar picture Serva - nice[emoji4][emoji1303]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning! [emoji295]️
> 
> Thank you Ellie, yes indeed[emoji5]
> 
> I can see that you have a new avatar picture Serva - nice[emoji4][emoji1303]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134735



Thank you TgP, was time to change the avatar and I had such a great time in Ldn where this pic was taken, that I’m still enjoying the feeling [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening everyone [emoji3] We went trolling with DBF’s boat. Lovely evening sun and so peaceful.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️ The heat continues...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP  Perhaps it's the heat but I placed a bid on a second apartment  It's small but would look great with some ST furniture.


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP&Ellie [emoji3][emoji295]️

Greetings from the countryhouse. Wearing small jeans shorts that I cut myself and small yet loose fitting RL embroided cotton blouses to keep me cool during the day in this heat. The breeze from the lake in the morning is enjoyable right now and I keep the balcony door open.

 It’s too hot to work in the garden these hot days but had some good talks and discussions with DBF instead which is great since we both are usually so busy with our things that we don’t have time to connect on a deeper level. It’s nice to see that after 20 yrs you still feel great with eachother’s company and happy with the companion for your life. 

Really lazy summerdays here at the countryhouse. Feels like being on vacation. Dear little niece comes next week and staying until August 7th so less time for myself but DBF is looking forward to it and it’s nice to work with her (we are studying together every day).


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning TgP  Perhaps it's the heat but I placed a bid on a second apartment  It's small but would look great with some ST furniture.



Congrats, some big decisions Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Morning TgP&Ellie [emoji3][emoji295]️
> 
> Greetings from the countryhouse. Wearing small jeans shorts that I cut myself and small yet loose fitting RL embroided cotton blouses to keep me cool during the day in this heat. The breeze from the lake in the morning is enjoyable right now and I keep the balcony door open.
> 
> It’s too hot to work in the garden these hot days but had some good talks and discussions with DBF instead which is great since we both are usually so busy with our things that we don’t have time to connect on a deeper level. It’s nice to see that after 20 yrs you still feel great with eachother’s company and happy with the companion for your life.
> 
> Really lazy summerdays here at the countryhouse. Feels like being on vacation. Dear little niece comes next week and staying until August 7th so less time for myself but DBF is looking forward to it and it’s nice to work with her (we are studying together every day).



Sounds wonderful! [emoji4][emoji255][emoji295]️[emoji905] I still have a few more days until vacation.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Morning TgP  Perhaps it's the heat but I placed a bid on a second apartment  It's small but would look great with some ST furniture.



How nice[emoji4] Always fun to start something new, building up a home or experiment with furniture. Would you use it for short stay like a “övernattningslägenhet”?


----------



## Elliespurse

ThingumyPoppy said:


> How nice[emoji4] Always fun to start something new, building up a home or experiment with furniture. Would you use it for short stay like a “övernattningslägenhet”?


Thanks, yes I'd keep both apartments (the new is 2100kr/month fee), they are both in the city center but the new is closer to work (15min walk). They are building a new house next to my old apartment and it'll be a restaurant just outside my window  The new is nice with a large room and two windows facing the street. It'd be nice with a larger sofa table. It needs new soft one-colored wallpapers though, it'll be like a hotel room


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, yes I'd keep both apartments (the new is 2100kr/month fee), they are both in the city center but the new is closer to work (15min walk). They are building a new house next to my old apartment and it'll be a restaurant just outside my window  The new is nice with a large room and two windows facing the street. It'd be nice with a larger sofa table. It needs new soft on-colored wallpapers though, it'll be like a hotel room



Sounds great with only a 15 min walk from work ( exactly like I have it!). I also like the hotel room concept and if you ever have relatives/guests visiting, you can always accomodate them [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Sounds wonderful! [emoji4][emoji255][emoji295]️[emoji905] I still have a few more days until vacation.



Hope you have a great vacation! 

Crayfish season starts this week so will buy the permits and next week trying to catch some ”mini freshwater.lobsters” with my niece [emoji3] I think 9cm ( Finland) or 10cm ( Sweden) is too tiny, never measure but they need to be big otherwise not interested.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Oh, it sounds great Ellie! I love table hunting and have a few favorites from ST[emoji4]

Thank you Serva! And good luck cray fishing![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3][emoji295]️ another lazy day at the countryhouse


----------



## kashmira




----------



## kashmira

I did some shopping too but nothing ”big”


----------



## kashmira

Greetings from beautiful Deauville!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pics!  Deauville looks really nice!


----------



## kashmira

I am not used to the app... sorry for all postings!


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats on the new H items!


----------



## Serva1

Beautiful summerpics from Deauville [emoji173]️ I always think of you Kashmira whenever anyone speaks about this lovely city. Congrats on your purchases, your rainbow Carmen is gorgeous and the etoupe GP is an excellent workhorse, perfect for days when you don’t want to carry a B and still enjoy H craftmanship and luxurious leather. This size is my favourite! I’m using a B35 for a weekendbag but I might add a GP in future. Thank you for sharing [emoji3] and enjoy your vacation/French summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen. Raining here today, but it’s refreshing.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Mornng


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

So glad it rained yesterday, my garden is very happy. I’ve already been eating bush blueberries, raspberries, wild forest strawberries and tasted a couple of ripe black currants this morning.Now hoping for chanterelles to grow, it’s been so dry for them so no mushrooms on my omelette yet.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] just about to arrive to town. The crayfish season started today and I’m going to a bday crayfish lunch tomorrow (200 flodkräftor for 7 people). So nice to start the season! Need to work on Monday and dear little niece comes to stay with us until school begins. We will mostly spend time at the countryhouse but planning a trip to Tampere and Ähtäri to see the Pandas. Like all children, she loves animals. Last summer we visited Kolmården.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, 200 for 7 people! It sounds like nice plans


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon![emoji4] Still very warm but we had a small rain this morning - hoping for more this evening... 

Flodkräftor sounds great Serva! 

First day of vacation! I’m on my way to a small birthday dinner by the sea. 

Thinking about visiting Kolmården myself during my vacation[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP&Ellie [emoji3] 

Sunny morning and very warm = white linen dress day [emoji41]
Bought a nice bottle of pink champagne for the bday party.


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> ^Lovely pics!  Deauville looks really nice!



Deauville is the cutest "city" I have ever visited. The houses look as if they are from a fairytale. We have been there four times already and we will surely go back!



Elliespurse said:


> Congrats on the new H items!



Thanks! I just realized a couple a weeks ago that I really  wanted a GP in etoupe so I couldn't believe my luck when my SA found one for me (but she had been working really hard in order to get it for me!)



Serva1 said:


> Beautiful summerpics from Deauville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️ I always think of you Kashmira whenever anyone speaks about this lovely city. Congrats on your purchases, your rainbow Carmen is gorgeous and the etoupe GP is an excellent workhorse, perfect for days when you don’t want to carry a B and still enjoy H craftmanship and luxurious leather. This size is my favourite! I’m using a B35 for a weekendbag but I might add a GP in future. Thank you for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and enjoy your vacation/French summer.



Thank you Serva! We are now back home and we had a lovely vacation trip to Deauville (although I do prefer to fly and rent a car, not drive all way from Sweden). I find that the GP is easy to "accessorize" and I think that I will use this bag a lot!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening kashmira


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] 

Pics from the crayfish lunch





I ate 20, couldn’t finish them all. They tasted heavenly good, the best from a restaurant 1,5hrs from Helsinki.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, the crayfish lunch looks delicious


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] yes it was both fun and delicious. Usually we eat them at the countryhouse or outside, but it was nice in town too and being a guest not hostess for a change.


----------



## Serva1

Evening, on my way home from a meeting. Such a warm day, linen is too casual for work so wearing a silkdress today[emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, perfect green!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] thank you, love emerald and malachite green [emoji256]

Little niece came to auntie yesterday so we are going to shop clothes today, have lunch in the city and then head for the countryhouse. It’s not even 9am yet and dear niece is drawing a picture and writing a short essay about the perfect summerday. She is so diligent with school work and getting a reward, a toy she has been wishing for.


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! I hope everyone is having a nice day! It's still very warm and I think this is the first time ever I would be happy if it started to rain.

Does anyone of you who likes Hermès have anything in gold + Rose Pourpour or Rose Extreme? I will order a Birkin (most probably my last one) and I have decided upon Togo in gold (barenia would have been my first hand choice but it isn't available) and I am now trying to decide upon the colour of the lining.


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone is having a nice day! It's still very warm and I think this is the first time ever I would be happy if it started to rain.
> 
> Does anyone of you who likes Hermès have anything in gold + Rose Pourpour or Rose Extreme? I will order a Birkin (most probably my last one) and I have decided upon Togo in gold (barenia would have been my first hand choice but it isn't available) and I am now trying to decide upon the colour of the lining.



Afternoon [emoji3]

Hope you have a nice day too. How exciting kashmira that you are planning a SO. Togo is great if you don”t want chevre and personally I like the Rose Extreme more than Rose Pourpre, because I love the pure pink tone combined with classic gold without hints of purple. I remember you have a beautiful B in iris or ultraviolet, so you already have that colour [emoji3]

Pic from the website with both colours



I would also choose RE if you are planning ghw. Both are beautiful though. RE contrast stiching will look amazing ond gold!


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon [emoji3]
> 
> Hope you have a nice day too. How exciting kashmira that you are planning a SO. Togo is great if you don”t want chevre and personally I like the Rose Extreme more than Rose Pourpre, because I love the pure pink tone combined with classic gold without hints of purple. I remember you have a beautiful B in iris or ultraviolet, so you already have that colour [emoji3]
> 
> Pic from the website with both colours
> View attachment 4142617
> 
> 
> I would also choose RE if you are planning ghw. Both are beautiful though. RE contrast stiching will look amazing ond gold!


Thank you Serva! I have an etoupe Birkin with lining in iris (and an etain Kelly with lining and piping in tosca). The photo below is very helpful and I agree- rose extreme is a better option for me than rose pourpre. Although RE stitching would be amazing, I am thinking of pale pink stitching (or classic ”white”).


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Thank you Serva! I have an etoupe Birkin with lining in iris (and an etain Kelly with lining and piping in tosca). The photo below is very helpful and I agree- rose extreme is a better option for me than rose pourpre. Although RE stitching would be amazing, I am thinking of pale pink stitching (or classic ”white”).



Sounds wonderful kashmira, enjoy the SO process [emoji177][emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Thank you Serva! I have an etoupe Birkin with lining in iris (and an etain Kelly with lining and piping in tosca). The photo below is very helpful and I agree- rose extreme is a better option for me than rose pourpre. Although RE stitching would be amazing, I am thinking of pale pink stitching (or classic ”white”).



I have that bracelet. I don't know which side I like best. They also look different depending on what you compare them with. I posted some old photos. 
It will be exciting to hear what you decide for your SO. Also congratulations on your purchases from Deuville. The town looks so lovely, maby I can visit someday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all!



Nahreen said:


> I have that bracelet. I don't know which side I like best. They also look different depending on what you compare them with. I posted some old photos.
> It will be exciting to hear what you decide for your SO. Also congratulations on your purchases from Deuville. The town looks so lovely, maby I can visit someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142763
> View attachment 4142764
> View attachment 4142767


Thanks for posting the pictures (you have a lovely collection!). Obviously both rose extreme and rose pourpre are very nice colours but ever since I saw a Birkin in barenia with rose shocking (?) lining, I have been dreaming of something similar and gold togo will have to do as barenia is not available and I think rose extreme is more similar to what I have in mind than rose pourpre.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## kashmira

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Love early mornings at the countryhouse. Now I’m going to pick bush blueberries, raspberries and wild strawberries to garnish my niece’s porridge. It’s usually 1/3 berries and 2/3 porridge.


----------



## Serva1

You have a beautiful collection Nahreen [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> Evening all!
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures (you have a lovely collection!). Obviously both rose extreme and rose pourpre are very nice colours but ever since I saw a Birkin in barenia with rose shocking (?) lining, I have been dreaming of something similar and gold togo will have to do as barenia is not available and I think rose extreme is more similar to what I have in mind than rose pourpre.



I can fully relate to ”seeing beautiful things that I start to crave”. Happened twice, first was seeing Kelly bracelet in gold with small diamonds and burgundy/rouge h croc lisse B25, both carried by a beautiful Asian lady who was waiting to be served at the leather goods section at FSH. I have 2 Kelly bracelets in gold instead of that fabulous diamond piece, but it’s ok to compromise. I have 2 nieces so both will eventually get a bracelet from auntie. I also realized that a croc B25 is not my lifestyle.

Second time last summer in Deauville. At a gourmet shop I saw an older French lady carrying a chevre B40 in gris tourterelle ghw. Obviously an SO. I just love the combo of chevre gt with ghw[emoji7] but I had to settle with togo B35 phw. If I would ever order a SO again I would choose K32 retourne chevre gt ghw with rose extreme lining and contrast stiching, but at the moment I can only focus waiting on my K28 sellier...


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> I can fully relate to ”seeing beautiful things that I start to crave”. Happened twice, first was seeing Kelly bracelet in gold with small diamonds and burgundy/rouge h croc lisse B25, both carried by a beautiful Asian lady who was waiting to be served at the leather goods section at FSH. I have 2 Kelly bracelets in gold instead of that fabulous diamond piece, but it’s ok to compromise. I have 2 nieces so both will eventually get a bracelet from auntie. I also realized that a croc B25 is not my lifestyle.
> 
> Second time last summer in Deauville. At a gourmet shop I saw an older French lady carrying a chevre B40 in gris tourterelle ghw. Obviously an SO. I just love the combo of chevre gt with ghw[emoji7] but I had to settle with togo B35 phw. If I would ever order a SO again I would choose K32 retourne chevre gt ghw with rose extreme lining and contrast stiching, but at the moment I can only focus waiting on my K28 sellier...



It is easy to get "carried away" when seeing beautiful things here on tPF but also on social media such as Instagram. I think it is very wise to think of what suits ones lifestyle. What may be perfect for others may not be of great use for me. What I think it is really interesting now is the "trend" with smaller bags (for example B25 and also the mini Kelly which according to my SA is really tiny). It will be interesting to see if there will be a shift towards bigger bags in the future.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Evening all!
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures (you have a lovely collection!). Obviously both rose extreme and rose pourpre are very nice colours but ever since I saw a Birkin in barenia with rose shocking (?) lining, I have been dreaming of something similar and gold togo will have to do as barenia is not available and I think rose extreme is more similar to what I have in mind than rose pourpre.



Thank you Kashmira. I also like Rose shocking. I don't know how this new colour Magnolia compares to Rose extreme and Rose shocking. Will you do your SO at HNK or France? I have not been to HNK since March. I like the pink Constance alligator wallet on H online, it is a nice shade of pink. [emoji173]️


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> You have a beautiful collection Nahreen [emoji7]



Thank you Serva. The only thing that could tempt me is something in alligator/croc and that is a totally different price range.


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Kashmira. I also like Rose shocking. I don't know how this new colour Magnolia compares to Rose extreme and Rose shocking. Will you do your SO at HNK or France? I have not been to HNK since March. I like the pink Constance alligator wallet on H online, it is a nice shade of pink. [emoji173]️


I am not updated on Magnolia but from what I understand that is not a colour which could be selected for the lining. I will order from my French SA (but I will go to Stockholm very soon as it looks now so I hope to be able to see some of the colours in real life). In fact she has already taken notes of the specifications that I want but now when I know that rose shocking is not available, I will contact her to have that corrected.

I was just looking at the Constance wallet in rose Shéhérazade alligator at H.com and it is a true beauty!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone is having a nice day! It's still very warm and I think this is the first time ever I would be happy if it started to rain.
> 
> Does anyone of you who likes Hermès have anything in gold + Rose Pourpour or Rose Extreme? I will order a Birkin (most probably my last one) and I have decided upon Togo in gold (barenia would have been my first hand choice but it isn't available) and I am now trying to decide upon the colour of the lining.



I do wish for some rain too [emoji4] Sounds like a lovely special order either way! The only pink I have is the older rose tyrien, so unfortunately I’m no help... Wish you good luck deciding though![emoji1303]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning![emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

kashmira said:


> It is easy to get "carried away" when seeing beautiful things here on tPF but also on social media such as Instagram. I think it is very wise to think of what suits ones lifestyle. What may be perfect for others may not be of great use for me. What I think it is really interesting now is the "trend" with smaller bags (for example B25 and also the mini Kelly which according to my SA is really tiny). It will be interesting to see if there will be a shift towards bigger bags in the future.



Correct, so easy to be tempted when seeing things in the ”big world”. Funny I never see them in Helsinki.... Things give you pleasure when you use them but lately I’ve started to feel content with my collection and focus on spending time with people and special moments instead.



Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. The only thing that could tempt me is something in alligator/croc and that is a totally different price range.



I love croc, have many alligator pieces already including slgs, belt and KP. Just shows it’s so easy to never be happy with what you have [emoji3] Still thinking about a bleu izmir lisse cardcase, that colour is just so amazing.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone[emoji295]️ the warm weather continues...


----------



## Serva1

About the mini bags, yes I realized the miniK is too little for me, a KP could be nice though. The B25 is my favourite daysize when not working, trendy or not. A B30 is great and the B35 is only for travels or when I have a car. I just don’t follow trends, but rather choose what works for me. Having my B25s, especially the black swift phw means I don’t really need a KP (not saying no if the perfect one is offered) so more bag for me. The barenias don’t work as an evening bag. 

So looking forward to my K28 that I can use for evening events and then I’m happy. That gt chevre B with ghw and pink lining will probably still be in my dreams, but the SOs take forever and seem to be more easy to get nowadays, hence the waiting, that I fear I don’t have the patience...

I believe the minibag craze is over but some people will still prefer smaller sizes, for example not the B35 but 30, due to their own length and proportions. In Scandinavia and France the B35 is definitely more popular. Too heavy for me all day long, I just seldom need so much space in my bag. But every time I see a black B35 ghw in clemence I think it’s such a beautiful bag [emoji7]


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone!



Serva1 said:


> Correct, so easy to be tempted when seeing things in the ”big world”. Funny I never see them in Helsinki.... Things give you pleasure when you use them but lately I’ve started to feel content with my collection and focus on spending time with people and special moments instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I love croc, have many alligator pieces already including slgs, belt and KP. Just shows it’s so easy to never be happy with what you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking about a bleu izmir lisse cardcase, that colour is just so amazing.





Serva1 said:


> About the mini bags, yes I realized the miniK is too little for me, a KP could be nice though. The B25 is my favourite daysize when not working, trendy or not. A B30 is great and the B35 is only for travels or when I have a car. I just don’t follow trends, but rather choose what works for me. Having my B25s, especially the black swift phw means I don’t really need a KP (not saying no if the perfect one is offered) so more bag for me. The barenias don’t work as an evening bag.
> 
> So looking forward to my K28 that I can use for evening events and then I’m happy. That gt chevre B with ghw and pink lining will probably still be in my dreams, but the SOs take forever and seem to be more easy to get nowadays, hence the waiting, that I fear I don’t have the patience...
> 
> I believe the minibag craze is over but some people will still prefer smaller sizes, for example not the B35 but 30, due to their own length and proportions. In Scandinavia and France the B35 is definitely more popular. Too heavy for me all day long, I just seldom need so much space in my bag. But every time I see a black B35 ghw in clemence I think it’s such a beautiful bag



To me there seems to be a lot of people who are just focusing on what buy next, not enjoying what they have but just like you Serva, I start to feel very happy and also grateful with what I have (obviously I still have a wish list but it is shorter and more "realistic" than before; the gold Birkin, a vintage Kelly in black box and a Chanel mini) and it is a lovely feeling! I feel more confident in what style (and colours!) works for me and although I love bright coloured bags on others, I realize that neutral colours are so much better for me when it comes to bags (when it comes to SLG there is another story though).


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me there seems to be a lot of people who are just focusing on what buy next, not enjoying what they have but just like you Serva, I start to feel very happy and also grateful with what I have (obviously I still have a wish list but it is shorter and more "realistic" than before; the gold Birkin, a vintage Kelly in black box and a Chanel mini) and it is a lovely feeling! I feel more confident in what style (and colours!) works for me and although I love bright coloured bags on others, I realize that neutral colours are so much better for me when it comes to bags (when it comes to SLG there is another story though).



I too feel very content with what I have. I buy acessories more selectively now, only things that will work with my current collection. I am still contemplating another watch but it is not necessary and I am in no hurry, it will happen when it happens.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3]

Another warm day, using summer blouses that I seldom get to wear, but this summer has truly been exceptional.

About neutral bags, yes kashmira, I’m definitely for the neutrals and wearing a colourful shawl instead or those lovely slgs works for me to. But my bright and happy summerbag, the B30 bleu aztec, my first SO, is a jem and without help and inspiration by Nahreen I would probably never have been so bold and ordered a bright blue bag.

I’ve also been thinking about a Kelly, a black/ rouge h vintage box K32 retourne. Perhaps   I find it some day.


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! Today we have been at Skärhamn visiting a friend of ours. It is such a beautiful place. For some reason some pictures I took won't load but I will try to post them separately



Nahreen said:


> I too feel very content with what I have. I buy acessories more selectively now, only things that will work with my current collection. I am still contemplating another watch but it is not necessary and I am in no hurry, it will happen when it happens.



From what I have seen, you have a well thought and beautiful collection and I do understand that you feel content with it!



Serva1 said:


> Evening everyone [emoji3]
> 
> Another warm day, using summer blouses that I seldom get to wear, but this summer has truly been exceptional.
> 
> About neutral bags, yes kashmira, I’m definitely for the neutrals and wearing a colourful shawl instead or those lovely slgs works for me to. But my bright and happy summerbag, the B30 bleu aztec, my first SO, is a jem and without help and inspiration by Nahreen I would probably never have been so bold and ordered a bright blue bag.
> 
> I’ve also been thinking about a Kelly, a black/ rouge h vintage box K32 retourne. Perhaps   I find it some day.



Bright blue is beautiful and I think it is a wonderful summerbag! For me, my "bright" bag is a GP in potiron.  I am dreaming of a vintage black box (love rouge H too but already have a Kelly in rouge H in clemence) retourne K28.


----------



## kashmira




----------



## Elliespurse

Morning kashmira, lovely pics!


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> Morning kashmira, lovely pics!


Morning Ellie! The sunset was beautiful yesterday, there were a lot of people watching it and taking photos.


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning everyone [emoji3]

Had to deal with some work issues but now I can relax. Made American pancakes with organic maple syrup garnished with our bush blueberries for dear niece for breakfast and got a hug as a reward. Usually it’s porridge but occasionally a treat. 

Beautiful pics kashmira [emoji7] We are very lucky to live in Scandinavia. 
Are you looking for a vintage BBK in phw, ghw or brass? For me it’s the condition of the bag that matters, not the hw, but I like original hw and without ”rings” so no strap. 

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## kashmira

Evening all! It has been a very hot day but it seems as if it will be a little bit colder and maybe even some rain * fingers crossed*

Today I have been in the city looking for smart storage solutions for shoes. Does anyone of you have any good ideas?



Serva1 said:


> A very late morning everyone [emoji3]
> 
> Are you looking for a vintage BBK in phw, ghw or brass? For me it’s the condition of the bag that matters, not the hw, but I like original hw and without ”rings” so no strap.
> 
> Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji295]️[emoji41]



For a gold Kelly in box leather, I would like to have ghw or brass. Even if the bag comes without the rings, it is possible with a strap (I have no rings on my rouge H Kelly but a strap).


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. How did it go with your new flat, did you buy it?


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> Morning Ellie. How did it go with your new flat, did you buy it?


Morning Nahreen, I haven't heard from Svenskfast this week  it's not listed with price yet (I know the price) so I'm going to have a private showing.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 

Dear Mom came to stay as a houseguest a couple of days. So nice to spend time with family. We watched the bloodmoon yesterday, love the cooler but still warm evenings and the breeze from the lake. No mosquitoes for weeks, guess the heat is too much for them.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's nice with mom as houseguest.


----------



## kashmira

Evening!

Went shopping today and look what I found in the fitting room! He was so cute that I didn’t want to wake him up.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  It's nice with mom as houseguest.



Yes, we are very close with dear Mom. Spent 2,5hrs watering the garden together and talking.



kashmira said:


> Evening!
> 
> Went shopping today and look what I found in the fitting room! He was so cute that I didn’t want to wake him up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146946



It was so funny kashmira when I read the first 2 words of your post and immediately thought you had bought a puppy to join your cat family [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]Such a cutie sleeping in the fitting room [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! Finally some rain[emoji943]! [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Morning TgP [emoji1] no rain here, +30C [emoji295]️ at 5pm according to forecast. The icemachine is a blessing.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] Went to the grocery store to buy sodas and vichy in small bottles but the shelves were very empty. The heatwave has been a surprise to suppliers. Luckily I still have some bottles and cans even if I didn’t manage to restock today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

@servA  I'm thinking about a weekend in Helsingfors and I was wondering if you have any good suggestion for hotel. I'm looking at Hotel Lilla Roberts right now but have no idea if the location is good or not. I have honestly not been in Helsingfors in such a long time that I don't even remember where i stayed last time. If was a party weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Mediana


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3][emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> @servA  I'm thinking about a weekend in Helsingfors and I was wondering if you have any good suggestion for hotel. I'm looking at Hotel Lilla Roberts right now but have no idea if the location is good or not. I have honestly not been in Helsingfors in such a long time that I don't even remember where i stayed last time. If was a party weekend.



Hotel Lilla Roberts is modern, location ok (near Esplanaden Park and the sea) and perhaps more youthful than the newly opened Hotel St George (same Kämp hotel collection) that has a Spa. The architecture of Lilla Roberts isn’t as magnificent as St George and there is no park (no green location) immediately near LR. Naturally I haven’t stayed at either, would gladly check them out for you but currently at the countryhouse. In town on 8th of August. Personally I’m more curious about St George, that opened this year and last time a hotel of this quality was opened was 130 yrs ago ( Kämp hotel,  currently being renovated). But honestly I don’t think you can go wrong with either of them. There is a cute park next to St George, my favourite café at Bulevarden (Ekberg, one of the few placeswhere you can still speak Swedish) number two being Café Aalto (the sandwiches) at 2. floor of Akademen bookstore. 

Hope you have a wonderful visit in my town [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] work starts on Monday so back to town tomorrow. It has been a great summer this year, but now I’m looking forward to a cooler late summer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Sheyn has a new lion fur- do .


----------



## Blueberry12

Some recent food pix.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Sheyn


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
Back to business, hope everyone has a good working week! Autumn plans, agenda will be in diligent use. First cool night in town for weeks, slept very well and have a lot of energy for today. 

Sheyn [emoji7] he is such a cutie and BB your food&dessert pics are always tempting, have you ever considered being a food blogger or a critic?[emoji3] You have such an experience eating out [emoji3] I cook too much at home, perhaps because I’m picky about the quality of the food and also kind of enjoy it. Cooking relaxes me, I focus on the food and it takes my thoughts away from work. Another reason, feeling too tired to eat out in the evenings and frankly don’t have a huge apetite at dinner time. Yes, I do eat lunch  but feel we don’t have such good lunchrestaurants in Helsinki.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
Love the cooler nights, so glad the heatwave is over. Had a family girls only shopping day yesterday and a lovely lunch. I only bought one item but had a lot of fun with my nieces and dear Mom.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It sounds like a nice shopping day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 


Pics from a lovely shopping&lunch out day with dear niece



DN doesn’t like long shopping days, so we divided all the shopping for 3 days. We had a shoe day and strictly pants day. We tried over 20 different pants in one fitting room and that was tuff but we found 6 styles that worked and bought them plus 4 pieces of two of the best ones so now she has an A/W wardrobe.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, lovely pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]

Enjoying my last days of vacation. Dear niece returns home on Sunday, because school starts on Tuesday. Taking care of a child is energy consuming and I’m perfectly happy being an auntie. 

Yesterday evening we went for a 7 km mini hike in the woods and visited a beaver lake. No beaver but plenty of other wild animals including ducks, a swan, 4 cranes, a baby toad and a snake [emoji33]


----------



## Serva1

Hiking pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  nice pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

On my way to town. Busy week ahead, had a great summer vacation though and always looking forward to a pretty autumn. Dear niece has school on Tuesday so my ”summer Mom” job is almost over.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it's been a great summer


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji3]
I’m soon going to Paris and it’s 30C so I still get to wear my white linen outfits, but after the trip it’s time to take out the autumn clothes...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning! [emoji254]

Hiking sounds great Serva![emoji4] This weekend was quite special when it comes to nature and animals - wonder if there’s something in the air... I’ve seen one baby moose at the side of the road in the middle of the day, one fully grown just outside our neighborhood just before dark, and one badger running over our little street, just during the last two days. Maybe they feel the autumn coming closer and have special needs to discover new areas[emoji5] 

I’ve been working very hard in the garden digging up a wall all week, so I’m having a lazy Sunday[emoji905][emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP  It's nice spotting moose.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Hotel Lilla Roberts is modern, location ok (near Esplanaden Park and the sea) and perhaps more youthful than the newly opened Hotel St George (same Kämp hotel collection) that has a Spa. The architecture of Lilla Roberts isn’t as magnificent as St George and there is no park (no green location) immediately near LR. Naturally I haven’t stayed at either, would gladly check them out for you but currently at the countryhouse. In town on 8th of August. Personally I’m more curious about St George, that opened this year and last time a hotel of this quality was opened was 130 yrs ago ( Kämp hotel,  currently being renovated). But honestly I don’t think you can go wrong with either of them. There is a cute park next to St George, my favourite café at Bulevarden (Ekberg, one of the few placeswhere you can still speak Swedish) number two being Café Aalto (the sandwiches) at 2. floor of Akademen bookstore.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful visit in my town [emoji3]



Thank you so much for this. Hopefully we will be able to go soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Thank you so much for this. Hopefully we will be able to go soon.



Back in town if you want me to check something out/ have further questions. Going to Paris on Thursday though.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Morning! [emoji254]
> 
> Hiking sounds great Serva![emoji4] This weekend was quite special when it comes to nature and animals - wonder if there’s something in the air... I’ve seen one baby moose at the side of the road in the middle of the day, one fully grown just outside our neighborhood just before dark, and one badger running over our little street, just during the last two days. Maybe they feel the autumn coming closer and have special needs to discover new areas[emoji5]
> 
> I’ve been working very hard in the garden digging up a wall all week, so I’m having a lazy Sunday[emoji905][emoji4]



Never seen a baby moose [emoji7] a bear in Lapland was very exotic and a bit scary too but no baby moose. I think the animals get more active when temperature falls and of course they need to stock for winter too. We only have city rabbits in town and an occasional hedgehog [emoji3]

Sounds like a real workout in the garden TgP [emoji3] It’s been such a hot summer that I only managed to renovate a bit in the sauna, need to continue in autumn when my office work allows a weekend off.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I’ve never seen a bear, that would be a dream come true [emoji199]! Yes, that’s probably the explanation. 

My muscles were very sore from digging non stop for days... [emoji1]I’m now done with that part and expecting the wall stone to arrive in a week or so - then it’s time for building[emoji1]

Yes, we had to wait for a cooler temperature before we could start working, it was far too warm to work during July.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP


----------



## Serva1

Evening TgP&Ellie [emoji3]

Long day at work but I’m off to Paris on Thursday so no complaints. 

TgP, about muscles being sore, I’ve found a warm bath or sauna and stretching helps, followed by Voltare gel or something similar. I’m not used to physical work, autumn leaves always give me pain in the back, unless I stretch. Usually I go to the Spa for massage too...not used to physical work [emoji3]

Hope the building of the stone wall goes smoothly. I wish I can continue working in the sauna soon, at the moment I’m too busy at work and my forthcoming trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] looks like a sunny day here today [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva 
(sorry about double post )


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, I've been looking for wallpaper colors, these are close to what I have today (perhaps I have boring taste? ),


The light color in the darker hallways. The dark works with white sofa.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Serva, I've been looking for wallpaper colors, these are close to what I have today (perhaps I have boring taste? ),
> View attachment 4163876
> 
> The light color in the darker hallways. The dark works with white sofa.



Perhaps you have colourful/ patterns ST cusions, curtains etc?I love patterns/ exoticor historic sceneries in wallpaper but colours like this in paint.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes I plan to get more ST pillows as color spots, here a pic,


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Yes I plan to get more ST pillows as color spots, here a pic,
> View attachment 4163881



Looks lovely [emoji3] I change my small pillows freguently, also in the bedroom, depending on season and what kind of bedlinen I use.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji295]️[emoji574]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Have a nice flight!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie [emoji1]Greetings from the airport


----------



## Mediana

@Serva1 Have a great time in Paris


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from sunny Paris [emoji632] Sharing some lunchpics from Ladurée


My niece likes her Burger de bouef 


but I prefer my smoked salmon with blinies.



Ispahan, my favourite dessert[emoji177]



Detail of my special order K28 in black chèvre. Sorry for the strange angle, will try to take nicer pics tomorrow [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva - Congrats on the new K28, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva - Congrats on the new K28, it's gorgeous!



Morning Ellie [emoji3] thank you, yes it’s lovely. 

I like the conservative classic look, goes well for formal events and meetings. I still lack a retourne Kelly and a Kelly pochette in my collection but at the moment I feel my collection is complete. I might go vintage one day if I find the perfect piece but right now I’m happy with what I have.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from sunny Paris [emoji632] Sharing some lunchpics from Ladurée
> View attachment 4165240
> 
> My niece likes her Burger de bouef
> View attachment 4165243
> 
> but I prefer my smoked salmon with blinies.
> 
> View attachment 4165246
> 
> Ispahan, my favourite dessert[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4165252
> 
> Detail of my special order K28 in black chèvre. Sorry for the strange angle, will try to take nicer pics tomorrow [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4165253



Looks like you are having some yummy food. Your bag is beautiful Serva. Congratulations, well worth the wait.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Serva, the K28 looks amazing in this leather and color!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Nahreen&Ellie for the kind compliments [emoji3]

Yes, I feel very happy with the bag. I have the shorter strap that came with the bag and a longer strap that I ordered 2 years ago. I like my bags handheld, but it’s nice to have options. 

Another fabulous sunny day in Paris. Did some shopping and spent 2 hrs at my beautician. Going to Hermès tomorrow, before leaving for the airport.










Hope to return to Paris in January. We might go to London in December instead of Paris.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, lovely pics!



Morning Ellie [emoji3] just having breakfast and not staying at my usual five star hotel but a smaller one and the orange juice is much better, a lovely lady just freshly squeezed it and my croissants and coffey also taste heavenly. 

So happy to be here but going home is also nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Home Sweet Home.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] autumn vibes, it’s raining here today. Going for a morning walk.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  It's sunny now here. I looked at the small new apartment Friday and bid what the seller asked. The broker called and the seller wants 100k more for a quick sale. I think it could take a month until they accepts my bid.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Hmm, I now have my eyes on a larger apartment built 1922. I think I'll go on the showing next Sunday.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some pix from last week.
I had a very busy week starting at 5 in the morning due my wig & costumes.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  It's sunny now here. I looked at the small new apartment Friday and bid what the seller asked. The broker called and the seller wants 100k more for a quick sale. I think it could take a month until they accepts my bid.



The bidding/ buying an apartment is so different in my country. Once you bid what they ask that’s it. I usually give 4hrs time for the seller to accept my bid and I never bid what they ask, but it’s different when buying an apartment for investment than when it’s buying your personal home.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening  Hmm, I now have my eyes on a larger apartment built 1922. I think I'll go on the showing next Sunday.



I like the art deco 20s architecture. Pre war here has better building materials too.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Some pix from last week.
> I had a very busy week starting at 5 in the morning due my wig & costumes.
> 
> View attachment 4168222
> View attachment 4168223
> View attachment 4168224
> View attachment 4168225
> View attachment 4168226
> View attachment 4168227
> View attachment 4168228
> View attachment 4168229
> View attachment 4168230



The food, the costumes and the cats - what a life you have BB [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes the art deco apartment is really nice and similar to my current from 1914.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Yes the art deco apartment is really nice and similar to my current from 1914.



Morning Ellie [emoji3] We share the same taste. My next home will be from the turn of the century too but a modern openconcept loft.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Lovely pic, it looks like a Svenskt Tenn chair (pall) in the background.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Lovely pic, it looks like a Svenskt Tenn chair (pall) in the background.



Yes, it’s vintage and zebra skin. The pillows are ST too [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] love cool mornings and it’s going to be a beautiful day too [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  it was a bit cold in the morning but looks like it'll be a great day


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
I’ve been a bit distracted the past few days. Just found out yesterday I need to go to Stuttgart at the end of next week, I thought it would be in October...these things never happen to me, I’m usually very organized when it comes to work and my scedules. Chocked, but I just need to manage and rescedule other meetings today. There was no reminder from the secretary before due to August being a vacation month.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  hope it works out.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Greetings from the countryhouse. We had the last warm summerday yesterday, now autumn has definitely arrived and I’ve started preparing for the new season.


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning ...
Some crayfish yesterday...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'm going on a showing of a smaller apartment in the house built 1922.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I'm going on a showing of a smaller apartment in the house built 1922.



Hope you find it interesting Ellie [emoji3] I’m working today, because I have a busy week ahead. It feels I have a little too much on my plate at the moment but I had a good summer so now I just roll up the sleeves and work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  The apartment had the right feel but there were many interested so we'll see.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## dailyxcali

Hi,

I was referred to go to this thread. I'm looking to buy a LV Pochette Metis in Stockholm. Does anyone know the price and if it is hard to find? Also, could you refer me to a  Louis Vuitton SA? I want to make the process easy for my husband when he's there. Also, can you refer a SA for Chanel as well? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Elliespurse

dailyxcali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was referred to go to this thread. I'm looking to buy a LV Pochette Metis in Stockholm. Does anyone know the price and if it is hard to find? Also, could you refer me to a  Louis Vuitton SA? I want to make the process easy for my husband when he's there. Also, can you refer a SA for Chanel as well? I would really appreciate it!


Hi, it's been a while since I was at LV Stockholm but perhaps other posters here know?


----------



## Nahreen

dailyxcali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was referred to go to this thread. I'm looking to buy a LV Pochette Metis in Stockholm. Does anyone know the price and if it is hard to find? Also, could you refer me to a  Louis Vuitton SA? I want to make the process easy for my husband when he's there. Also, can you refer a SA for Chanel as well? I would really appreciate it!



Sorry I can`t help you with the price. I usually check the German online store to get the price in Euro and convert it to SEK to get an idea about what price to expect. I have shopped at both LV and Chanel in STH but don`t have any particular SA at these stores. Both stores have a que system in place if it is crowded and you just give them your name and then you just wait until it is your turn. I usually try to go there at 10 am, especially if it is a Saturday, then it is less crowded.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] beautiful day here [emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all.

Ellie and Serva, how are your apartment huntings going? 
We will do some small kitchen updates with new counters in granite and a new zink.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  The bid for the older apartment has not settled yet (perhaps tomorrow). The kitchen and bathroom is newly done and really nice.
Edit: My bid has now settled for the 1922 apartment!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Ellie and Serva, how are your apartment huntings going?
> We will do some small kitchen updates with new counters in granite and a new zink.



Kitchen update sounds great Nahreen. It’s always good to invest in your home [emoji3] Apartment hunt is basically over, looking forward moving at the beginning of next year and renting our current home. Will be fun moving closer to the city center.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Nahreen  The bid for the older apartment has not settled yet (perhaps tomorrow). The kitchen and bathroom is newly done and really nice.
> Edit: My bid has now settled for the 1922 apartment!



So thrilling Ellie [emoji3] Glad the kitchen& bathroom are nice and newly renovated, since those are the most expensive to fix.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> So thrilling Ellie [emoji3]


Yes it is  after 30 years in my current apartment (built 1914) it's time. There's one more thing though, it's a "bostadsaktiebolag" set up 1922 when the house was built and current owners can now go in and buy the apartment. It's one month wait and see.


----------



## Serva1

Having my favourite Earl Grey blend from NK. I got a shipment yesterday and my previous stock ran out 6 months ago. I bought tea in Ldn too, it was good but I’ve been missing my Swedish blend [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Glad you got your NK tea Serva. I just opened my Harrods Earl Grey tea. I waited until my taste buds were back to normal after the cytotoxic treatment. It feels so good to like tea again.

I got the NK magazine Style and it will be nice to see what the ground floor looks like after the make over. I wonder if Hermes will look different. I like that Valentino is opening. Balenciaga is also opening. Now we only miss a Dior store.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] long day but finally home.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Glad you got your NK tea Serva. I just opened my Harrods Earl Grey tea. I waited until my taste buds were back to normal after the cytotoxic treatment. It feels so good to like tea again.
> 
> I got the NK magazine Style and it will be nice to see what the ground floor looks like after the make over. I wonder if Hermes will look different. I like that Valentino is opening. Balenciaga is also opening. Now we only miss a Dior store.



Yes, so happy I have enough stock for autumn/winter, because I usually drink a pot of tea in the evening when the climate gets colder. I’m also very glad you can enjoy tea again. 

So looking forward visiting NK again, hopefully before Christmas. Sharing your curiosity about Hermès. If you are planning a trip to STH on a Friday at some point! please let me know [emoji3] Stockholm has so much to offer and there are more designer boutiques than in Helsinki.


----------



## Serva1

Sharing my joy about reconnecting with my scarves today. They have been on a trip to NY and were at the best drycleaning service in the world, Mdm Paulette. These silks are inherited and my oldest H pieces. I will frame the ”Gastronomie” silk and it looks perfect with no lipstick stain from the 60s.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The scarf looks beautiful with the age


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and greetings from Stuttgart [emoji3] A grey rainy Sunday but I don’t mind, because I’m going to visit the Mercedes Benz Museum and department stores later today. The hotel is supposed to be 5 stars but I would only give it 4. 




Traditional breakfast pic


----------



## Serva1

Pics from today


----------



## Serva1

Race cars


----------



## Serva1

My favourites


The 75hp double phaeton from 1908 







This 300sl is for sale but price on request


----------



## Serva1

Had lunch at the MB museum. The restaurant was very nice.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Stuttgart to everyone at CS [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful cars!  They are like artwork.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Beautiful cars!  They are like artwork.



My words exactly and amazing how they have developed from horse look-alike carriages to beautiful curvy cars.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

I don’t usually eat pork but yesterday I decided to be bold an try a traditional dish.








This is a half portion of the pig’s knee. The black beer sauce was good, couldn’t finish the gigantic potatoe knödel (tastes a bit like Italian gnocchi) but the meat was good. I’m probably eating pork next time in summer, usually pork ribs.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] really busy day today. In future I need to book a day for rest after returning home from an intense work related flight.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie[emoji3]
Very busy days, but tomorrow I can take it a bit easier. Have to work both on Saturday and Sunday though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

I haven’t had migrain for a long time but yesterday I suffered from it and again realize it’s job related. The entire summer, about 3 months, wasn’t workwise hectic hence no migrains. Currently I cannot do much, just making space in my agenda so I can spend 2 days at the countryhouse after 2 weeks. At the moment I have a bit too much on my plate, need to organize my scedule for October less hectic.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Sorry to hear about your migraine Serva. Is there any possibility for you to cut down on your work? Your health is more important.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your migraine Serva. Is there any possibility for you to cut down on your work? Your health is more important.



Morning Nahreen, thank you for your support. I’ve been thinking about cutting down and I’ve managed to do that when it comes to limiting my work in a number of board of directors, but last week my work profile was expanded and even if I politely declined first, I realized I need to agree, because there was no other person that had the trust to do the job. I might be able to find someone else after a while but I need to build up a working system first and it’s a challenge. I really don’t need the extra money, would enjoy at this moment more freedom, but it is what it is. 

At the same time I don’t want to complain, there are so many unemployed people, but in a few years I might just drastically step down and work less, because even if work gives me pleasure there is so much more to enjoy and I completely agree that health and wellbeing, spending time with your loved ones comes first.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I hope you can find a work balance.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] yes, and I know I will manage/solve all issues as I always do (being a problemsolver). I say to myself ” Don’t worry, everything will be just fine”.

I got a sore throat, so time to start wearing thin polo sweaters and cashmere silk scarves. Just about to have a pot of my favourite tea, hoping it will cure me.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday. 

Autumn rains are arriving next week so putting away summer Tods and ballerinas. My soar throat means I’m starting to wear my thin polo sweaters. The transition from summer wardrobe to autumn colours has begun.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes it's getting a bit colder coming week, it's autumn


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes, the colder weather has made me starting to use my cashmere poncho.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
Some cat & food pix.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4187934
> View attachment 4187935
> View attachment 4187936
> View attachment 4187937
> View attachment 4187939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening!
> Some cat & food pix.



Nice to see you BB, your food pics always make me crave for desserts [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] it’s raining heavily and I long for warmer weather. A friend of mine will soon leave for a trip around the world, spending more than a year abroad with no fixed timetables. She will start in New Zeeland and post pics on IG. I wish I could be as bold and just leave everything, but I just can’t.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] It’s a sunny morning here and I just noticed the maple leaves are gradually changing to autumn colours.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, I see some autumn colors too


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, busy Friday here. Second meeting of today about to start. Meetings crave so much of my normal office time [emoji33] Less productive day paperwise.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Finally Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, yes Finally Friday


----------



## Serva1

Friday treat...carrot cake [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Love Saturday mornings. Hope you have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193193



A very late good morning! [emoji4]




I’ve been extremely busy with heavy work, building a wall outside and renovating our home office and guest room - but finally have some time to post! [emoji4] 

Hope you’re all doing well.

I’m looking forward to the autumn [emoji262] and found this lovely cashmere cardigan from an earlier collection/theme to celebrate the new season. 




I visited NK a few days ago and the Hermés boutique doesn’t seem to be included in the rebuilding - I’m still curious about the rest, but if you’re plan to visit Stockholm because of the new opening you might want to know that there’s no news regarding the H...


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> A very late good morning! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4193280
> 
> 
> I’ve been extremely busy with heavy work, building a wall outside and renovating our home office and guest room - but finally have some time to post! [emoji4]
> 
> Hope you’re all doing well.
> 
> I’m looking forward to the autumn [emoji262] and found this lovely cashmere cardigan from an earlier collection/theme to celebrate the new season.
> 
> View attachment 4193279
> 
> 
> I visited NK a few days ago and the Hermés boutique doesn’t seem to be included in the rebuilding - I’m still curious about the rest, but if you’re plan to visit Stockholm because of the new opening you might want to know that there’s no news regarding the H...



Afternoon Thingumpy. Nice cardigan, it matches your purse perfectly and I bet looks good with blue jeans. Thanks for the update on NK. Will visit at the end of October so we`ll see how far they have come on the renovations.


----------



## Elliespurse

TgP - Nice cardigan! 

Afternoon Nahreen, all packed and ready to move  I'm still waiting for the final call from the seller though.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> TgP - Nice cardigan!
> 
> Afternoon Nahreen, all packed and ready to move  I'm still waiting for the final call from the seller though.
> View attachment 4193414



What a lovely suitcase Ellie. Looking forward to seeing some photos of your new home once you get settled.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon Thingumpy. Nice cardigan, it matches your purse perfectly and I bet looks good with blue jeans. Thanks for the update on NK. Will visit at the end of October so we`ll see how far they have come on the renovations.



Thank you [emoji4] No problem[emoji6]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Elliespurse said:


> TgP - Nice cardigan!
> 
> Afternoon Nahreen, all packed and ready to move  I'm still waiting for the final call from the seller though.
> View attachment 4193414



Thanks! What a gem, great patina[emoji1303][emoji1319] Good luck with everything[emoji4] Moving to a new home always means a new start, even though it could include some hard work getting settled...


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

Lovely cardigan TgP, perfect with your brooch & new Chanel WOC [emoji7]

Congrats Ellie, a new home is always exciting!!! Your LV suitcase is a jem [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Thank you Serva! 

Morning everyone[emoji4][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] got a call from our neighbour at the countryhouse. He asked me if I’m at the weekendhouse (no, working in town) and continued to say that there are chanterelles in our forest (which I know of course), so really not sure what that call was all about...Perhaps I should have told him that he can pick them?[emoji3][emoji33] It takes at least 1,5 weeks before I have time to take a couple of days off work and pick mushrooms...


----------



## Elliespurse

Mmm, chanterelles and mushrooms  I guess they asked before picking some


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] yes, I was thinking about that ”permission” thing too [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] but we do have the legal concept known as everyman’s right...

It’s raining the entire day here today, but I don’t mind since I have to stay glued to my desk.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] beautiful day today [emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Night![emoji4]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning TgP


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] 

It was a long day but happy to be home and going to watch Titanic with Kate Winslet&Leonardo di Caprio. Working tomorrow but then again I can finish next week a bit earlier and go to the countryhouse [emoji3] 

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing weekend despite the weather...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Next week is end of month and the seller hopes to hand over the keys to the apartment. It has white painted walls (and needs no wallpaper), my wishlist now has a rokoko chandelier and a large round ST table


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Next week is end of month and the seller hopes to hand over the keys to the apartment. It has white painted walls (and needs no wallpaper), my wishlist now has a rokoko chandelier and a large round ST table



Great news Ellie, ST has lovely round tables. Rokoko chandelier sounds lovely, I hope everything goes well. It’s so exciting to furnish a new home!

I’m getting a substancial increase in my salary next month and a new contract. Means more work but after rejecting the first offer I decided to answer to the challenge, because it means I can stop working after a couple of years and change direction in life if I feel like it. Having options is great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Congrats on the work changes.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Congrats on the work changes.



Morning Ellie [emoji3] Thank you. I’ve been thinking about cutting down work, then this happened, but life has mysterious ways.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Yes it does. The current wishlist,


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^Yes it does. The current wishlist,
> 
> View attachment 4200889



Love everything in this pic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Booked my trip to STH at the end of October. DH is treating me with a massage so I`ll stay at Grand and visit their spa. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, the spa sounds nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] and greetings from the countryhouse. Have to return to town on Friday evening, because need to work on Saturday and Sunday. Tomorrow I’m going mushroom picking!!!

So nice with the massage at Grand, you really know how to pamper yourself Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] haven’t slept so good without interruption for over a month! I really need to spend more time here at our weekendhouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] really cold morning, time to take out wintercoats and cashmere sweaters!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Windy days here now.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen [emoji3] just placed an order for my favourite cosmetics. Thank you so much for providing me with the link some months ago. You know I don’t like shopping online, unless I have to, but this time it was really worth it, got a discount on all products [emoji173]️

Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you enjoy your Sunday. I need to work a little but otherwise taking it easy. Love lazy mornings [emoji477]️


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning Nahreen [emoji3] just placed an order for my favourite cosmetics. Thank you so much for providing me with the link some months ago. You know I don’t like shopping online, unless I have to, but this time it was really worth it, got a discount on all products [emoji173]️
> 
> Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji3]



That is great Serva. I hope you recieve your order promptly. I have thought about ordering those Carita face masks, they were so lovely.

I looked at Åhlens online today and they have 20% off this weekend. They are a bit cheaper on H products than H online and with another 20% off, it is even cheaper. The Galop perfume would be 2048 SEK instead of 2760.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] busy with work this week, so looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> That is great Serva. I hope you recieve your order promptly. I have thought about ordering those Carita face masks, they were so lovely.
> 
> I looked at Åhlens online today and they have 20% off this weekend. They are a bit cheaper on H products than H online and with another 20% off, it is even cheaper. The Galop perfume would be 2048 SEK instead of 2760.



Thank you Nahreen, yes it’s nice to save money on cosmetics.I usually buy them from my beautician but they are never on sale so this will be huge savings for me. Carita has lovely products too, at the moment I have what I need but if they go on sale online I will seize the opportunity.

I like Hermès shower products, been lately using Eau de Citron Noir. Great that you can get them at Åhlens at a better price [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] finally Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes Finally Friday


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Afternoon![emoji477]️ 

Finally Friday! I’ve been very occupied by work lately, both professionally and at home with renovations and garden work, but hope to get some rest during the weekend. 

It’s fascinating how satisfying it is to finish things on your own![emoji1] I’m done with the heavy part of the garden wall, as well as with the cupboard I’ve been renovating. 

Hope everyone will have a relaxing weekend![emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening TgP, it looks great and the cupboard is lovely


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Afternoon![emoji477]️
> 
> Finally Friday! I’ve been very occupied by work lately, both professionally and at home with renovations and garden work, but hope to get some rest during the weekend.
> 
> It’s fascinating how satisfying it is to finish things on your own![emoji1] I’m done with the heavy part of the garden wall, as well as with the cupboard I’ve been renovating.
> 
> Hope everyone will have a relaxing weekend![emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213689
> View attachment 4213690



It looks lovely Thingumpy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Need to go to the office today, because I didn’t have time to finish things on Friday. But I can still enjoy a lazy morning and a beautiful view with autumn colours. 

TgP, congrats on finishing your home projects! Looks lovely and you have some beautiful things in your home to enjoy. So rewarding [emoji3]

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  it's a relaxing weekend here.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] good you get some rest with your apartment project. I was at the office for about 4 hours, but it felt good to get things done without constant interruptions from other people.


----------



## Elliespurse

We have a meeting about the apartment on Friday to finish everything and get the keys


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> We have a meeting about the apartment on Friday to finish everything and get the keys



Sounds exciting Elle, I’m always paranoid about the locks and change them immediately [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] having tea and planning the work for next week. Autumns are always workwise very busy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] busy day but got a lot done.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] waiting for the warm weather to arrive, last chance to wear my thin naivy pants with naivy blue velvet jacket, just love that outfit, so comfy [emoji295]️[emoji170]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  it's warm here now too.


----------



## Serva1

Our biggest department store starts today their twice a year ”Galna dagarna”  (a 5 day event) when they have a lot of offers every day, sales personnel dress up in crazy yellow outfits , a bit like Halloween, some even wearing wigs! The prices are good, so I usually buy food and basics for home. The department store is very busy during those 5 days. 

Does NK have anything similar?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

Going on a worktrip and trying to choose what to wear. The warm weather means I’m thinking about a black suide skirt and blouse instead of cashmere polo sweather. I don’t really enjoy travelling for work but my new position makes it compulsory every two weeks.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Hope you finds something (for October ).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I'm moving in the new apartment


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning
	

		
			
		

		
	




Edit: I'm moving in with the LV trunk


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Huge congrats, love your LV trunk and I really like the look of your new home with high ceilings, vintage radiator and the window design. The art deco houses are so pretty!

Just covering from migrain, had a hectic week and Friday was very demanding but it went ok. Next week I have very important meetings, both on Monday and Tuesday so preparing for those today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Thanks, the apartment doesn't need much decorations, it works as it is. I hope the migraine disappears.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.

Lovely apartment Ellie.

Home from the country house. Picked 21 liter of trattkantareller. I have never before found so much.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Thanks! Wow, 21 liter!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Hope everyone has a good working week. 

Well done Nahreen, are you going to dry your mushrooms or sauté and freeze them? My stock of dried mushrooms ( use them for sauces, more or less powdered just to give a flavour, casserolles, lasagna with moosemeat etc) is running out fast. I don’t have time to pick the autumn mushrooms every year, mostly due to work, since they don’t grow at the countryhouse. We do have another deep forest, but the moosehunt begins early and I don’t like going there while it lasts.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. 

Serva, I förvällde the mushrooms (removed the water from them by cooking them). I also usually dry the autumn mushrooms but the yellow trattkantareller förvälls. I only picked a few of the autumn ones, not so many in the forest this year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen [emoji3] my dear mother also prepares those mushrooms the same way. Hoping I can go mushroom picking soon. Fortunately the season lasts all autumn. 

Had two shareholder’s meetings today and they went fine. My new position means a lot more work but it’s ok. I have been shopping less this year and lately it’s been fun to save money.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  Serva, it's great you have found a new work routine.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]yes, managing the time and knowing I will take time off work after 15th of December helps. I’ve also come to turns with the fact that there will always be unfinished things and work that waits to be dealt with. I just handle things in a priority, my desk will never be empty. Accepting this is crucial (no need to cause me health problems) so less migrains.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Finally Friday!
Dear little niece called me yesterday and she wants to come to town for the weekend. We have a family dinner on Sunday and need to work a bit but spending time with a child always takes away my thoughts from work. Hoping for nice weather.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice weekend plans.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] thank you. Dear niece is a doll [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Found a beautiful Loro Piana two piece coat yesterday and it can be carried in three different ways. I decided to wait for a further discount even if it is a perfect match with my bag. I have a lot of coats. But it was lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

^This LP coat is very beautiful and probably made in limited numbers.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] yes it is, hoping for a further discount since the store is closing after 66 yrs in business.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Lovely coat Serva, such a perfect match with your bag. I think it would also look great with your BA Birkin and matching scarf.


----------



## Nahreen

I got an article accepted today. It is a study started in 2006. It has taken forever to finish it and sometimes felt like it would never be finished. Perfect with a trip to STH next Friday to celebrate with some shopping.


----------



## Elliespurse

Huge congrats Nahreen!


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Huge congrats Nahreen!



Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Dinner with SO .


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 

We had family dinner yesterday. Carried my Kelly pochette with a thin belt strap. I have two of the same size black/etoupe and black/muted red.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> Lovely coat Serva, such a perfect match with your bag. I think it would also look great with your BA Birkin and matching scarf.



Thank you Nahreen, yes the coat would work with both bags, tempting fate and will buy it if the price goes down a bit more...



Nahreen said:


> I got an article accepted today. It is a study started in 2006. It has taken forever to finish it and sometimes felt like it would never be finished. Perfect with a trip to STH next Friday to celebrate with some shopping.



Huge congrats, so happy you will celebrate your accomplishment in STH dear Nahreen. Chanel and Hermès are waiting for you [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all. Great dinner pics BB and Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Completely exhausted, perhaps a pot of my favourite Earl Grey will give me some energy...


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Carried my little B25 in ebene barenia today and it’s my favourite leather, because I was caught in the rain but the raindrops disappeared in 15 minutes!


----------



## Nahreen

Your Ebene is a really nice shade of brown.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, having a cappucino after my morning meeting and next meeting after 30 min. Tired but coffein helps [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. On my way to STH. Traveling first class on the the train. This early breakfast is included.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, have a great time in STH!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. On my way to STH. Traveling first class on the the train. This early breakfast is included.



See you in STH Nahreen [emoji3] just about to board my plane [emoji92][emoji574]️


----------



## Nahreen

The train arrived on time and now having a cup of tea at Grand before I head to Wienercafeet for my meetup with Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Greetings from STH. Had a lovely meetup with Serva. In the afternoon, I went to spa and had massage.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]

It was lovely to meetup with you Nahreen and spend a couple of hours browsing stores. Came home with some lovely items. The weather was chilly but sunny. They even had ”dubbla poäng” at NK [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

The compulsory bag pic, this time at Hermès [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] lazy Saturday today. Going to take out wintercoats and put away autumn ones. Same for boots and shoes. Will be interesting to see if we get our first snow this weekend!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I took out the winter coat this week too.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I took out the winter coat this week too.



Hope you have a relaxing weekend Ellie [emoji3] I need to work on Sunday but it’s ok. 

Have a safe and comfortable trip home Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Hope you have a relaxing weekend Ellie [emoji3] I need to work on Sunday but it’s ok.
> 
> Have a safe and comfortable trip home Nahreen [emoji3]



Thank you Serva. Home in less than an hour. It is very comfortable traveling first class on the train and it only takes 1h and 40 min.

I bought so much nice stuff yesterday at NK. I now have lots of points, nearly worth 4000 SEK, so need to go to STH again soon. But it is always so good to go home.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Thank you Serva. Home in less than an hour. It is very comfortable traveling first class on the train and it only takes 1h and 40 min.
> 
> I bought so much nice stuff yesterday at NK. I now have lots of points, nearly worth 4000 SEK, so need to go to STH again soon. But it is always so good to go home.



Glad you travel comfortably again Nahreen [emoji3] 

I just had scallops for dinner and enjoy a movie about Tolstoy. Arranged my jeans and cashmere sweaters, realize I have a lot of things, some still with pricetags, so glad I didn’t buy more. It was cold today and very windy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone, hope you have a relaxing Sunday [emoji3] I’m working today but promised to myself not to start before1 pm so I still take it easy. 

DBF and I are about to book a trip to Dubai at the end of November. It’s just one of those quick not to planned decisions, because I need a break after I finish a hectic project and before the December boardmeetings start. I’ve never been to Dubai before so a week is fine. If I like it I can go there again. The flight takes 6 hrs and the time difference is just 2 hrs so probably no jetlag when I get back. DBF thinks Atlantis the Palm will be a nice hotel. For me it’s more of a family hotel but for a week I can stay anywhere. Any experiences of Dubai? I remember Nahreen had a fab trip before continuing to Africa. Wondering which mall is the best? Probably where I can find Hermès... Going to browse tPF and try to find more about Dubai.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, that sounds like nice plans


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

I would also choose Atlantis to stay for vacation. We did not stay there because we only stopped for 3 nights on our way back from the Seychelles so we stayed in a hotel close to Dubai Mall. We had already done enough beach holiday and wanted to do some shopping. I can really recomend Dubai Mall. They have an amazing aquarium. It is very large and divided in sections. There was an H store at the mall, I think it might be even bigger now. They had quite a lot of exotics. Prices are higher than in Europe though despite the fact it is tax free.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!

Some random recent pix.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Hope everyone has a good working week [emoji92][emoji256]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> I would also choose Atlantis to stay for vacation. We did not stay there because we only stopped for 3 nights on our way back from the Seychelles so we stayed in a hotel close to Dubai Mall. We had already done enough beach holiday and wanted to do some shopping. I can really recomend Dubai Mall. They have an amazing aquarium. It is very large and divided in sections. There was an H store at the mall, I think it might be even bigger now. They had quite a lot of exotics. Prices are higher than in Europe though despite the fact it is tax free.



Thank you Nahreen for sharing your experiences. I also read here on tPF that H is more expensive there. But it’s nice to browse...visiting H stores in different cities and countries is a habit of mine [emoji3]

I talked to a friend who has been travelling to Dubai for years. I think it’s a good thing to start with the Atlantis, lot of activities and next time I will choose a calmer hotel located at the beach but closer to the city. I really want to spend most of my time being outdoors. DBF likes Malls&fish so the Dubai Mall is a definite must. 

Now I need to focus on work and forget about the vacation for a while. Hope you have a good working week and thank you for having time to rendevouz in Stockholm.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4235735
> View attachment 4235736
> View attachment 4235737
> View attachment 4235738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening!
> 
> Some random recent pix.



BB your cats and foodpics [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] really windy and cold this morning. We got our first snow yesterday and it has melted away but the streets are still slippery. Winter arrived surprisingly this year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
No snow here yet, just a little rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Have a rendevouz at LV today, because the SM called saying I have a bag that doesn’t meet their standards and they want to give me a refund or store credit. I haven’t noticed any issues but then again I bought it for my dear Mom originally and after gently using it for a couple of years she found it too heavy. Very happy LV reaches out to their customers and has high standards.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  That's great CS at LV


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

The bag was from autumn 2013, hardly used. My SM was amazed how good it looked but I was a bit disappointed that the refund she mentioned earlier was changed to store credit. I seldom buy LV nowadays, only shoes or rtw. I looked at their jewellery pieces online, couldn’t find any diamond earrings I liked. She showed me pictures of customised exotic bags but I wouldn’t invest so much money on a LV bag. The only thing I could even consider now, but not over excited, is a jewellery box. One of those thrunk inspired, will check out if it is possible to order in phw and black/ grey canvas.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I think you can special order a jewellery box in black Epi, at least a few years ago..


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can special order a jewellery box in black Epi, at least a few years ago..



Thank you Ellie, the jewellery box could be fun, because it would work as a decorative piece and hold my everyday jewellery, because the English one I have in the safe isn’t that pretty. Will contemplate over the weekend. The German website offers at the moment two options, either red or fuchsia interior and basic monogram canvas with gold hw.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, it's a nice box


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie, the jewellery box could be fun, because it would work as a decorative piece and hold my everyday jewellery, because the English one I have in the safe isn’t that pretty. Will contemplate over the weekend. The German website offers at the moment two options, either red or fuchsia interior and basic monogram canvas with gold hw.
> 
> View attachment 4239388



Or a nice hatbox. I would love one as a dekorative piece in my closet.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Or a nice hatbox. I would love one as a dekorative piece in my closet.



You read my thoughts Nahreen  I looked at hatboxes too but since I already have a Hermès box ( and there will probably be more) I decided I want something to enjoy every day.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from the countryhouse. DBF has been organizing new outdoor lights here. I know he has been busy with this project but it was such a surprise to see the result. I especially liked this design...



...reminds me of old streetlights.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] returning to town today, because it’s raining and I can be more productive doing paperwork. We got the boat ready for winter and I did some garden work including the birdfeeders all set for winter.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The outdoor lights looks great!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, thank you, I think so too. DBF did good, I didn’t see the styles he chose, been too busy with work but he did well [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.

Agree with Ellie, the lights look great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie [emoji3] 

Saw a tiny completely white weasel at the countryhouse. So cute and keeps mice away.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Going to LV on Monday. Decided the jewellery box will be nice, just hoping to see samples of different interior colours.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Hope LV has something nice.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
Hope you have a relaxing Sunday. I’m going to work in the afternoon, but it’s fine. I feel rested after a couple of days at the countryhouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Hope everyone has a good working week! Exceptionally warm this time of year, so nice to wear a skirt for work.


----------



## Elliespurse

I hope it'll stay warm a few weeks now. I get access to the parking garage on 1 Dec. Until then I'm biking to work (it only takes 5 min though):


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I hope it'll stay warm a few weeks now. I get access to the parking garage on 1 Dec. Until then I'm biking to work (it only takes 5 min though):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243565



Well done Ellie, healthy lifestyle to bike in town. Mine is at the countryhouse so I walk a lot instead.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Placed my order for the jewellery box today. It will be in matt black epi with ciel interior. Estimated to be ready in June next year. 



It will be my final LV piece.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie [emoji3]
> 
> Placed my order for the jewellery box today. It will be in matt black epi with ciel interior. Estimated to be ready in June next year.
> View attachment 4243998
> 
> 
> It will be my final LV piece.



Lovely choice Serva. DH is interested in having a nice key case and I suggested LV. I need to check out their website to see what might be available.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen [emoji3] Thank you, they had a lot of options for basic canvas (monogram&damier) and different colours for epi and linings. This one is more my style and you know I like blue shades more than greys. I also liked the basic blackgrey damier, which is used in the men’s collection.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  Serva the Epi case is gorgeous 


Nahreen said:


> Lovely choice Serva. DH is interested in having a nice key case and I suggested LV. I need to check out their website to see what might be available.


Nahreen, check this thread where the guys are talking LV cases: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lv-jewelry-box.998933/


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]

Thank you Ellie, yes the mat black epi was really nice, I have a pochette in it so know the leather. Also didn’t want a too blingy jewellery box and silver hardware was my preference too. Very happy with the result, less silver in this combo ( black corners) and even though I like basic damier canvas in black and grey, seeing this pic with visible wear made me choose a leather option.




I will most likely keep my palladium/white gold jewellery in this box and gold pieces in the one I already have.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all  Serva the Epi case is gorgeous
> 
> Nahreen, check this thread where the guys are talking LV cases: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lv-jewelry-box.998933/



Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Working in another city both today and tomorrow. I don’t usually need to travel for work so much, even if I like driving I don’t enjoy it when it’s dark and rainy or when the driving conditions in general are bad.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, drive safely


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Drive safely Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] 

Thank you Ellie and Nahreen, came home, drove in pitch black but fortunately no animals and just light rain so it was fine. Tomorrow I return home in the afternoon, much better driving conditions. Also my little niece will join me and be a houseguest for the weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Glad it is Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I'm getting a fresh start in the new apartment with good indoor air quality. I got two small Electrolux air-cleaners with air quality monitors (green to red), HEPA-filter and active carbon filter. Also a CO2 monitor, although this is mostly a problem for small class rooms with many people, conference rooms etc. I have one passive air outlet to the old house chimney and it looks like air stream reverses once a week on Sundays, I'll continue to check


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a fresh start in the new apartment with good indoor air quality. I got two small Electrolux air-cleaners with air quality monitors (green to red), HEPA-filter and active carbon filter. Also a CO2 monitor, although this is mostly a problem for small class rooms with many people, conference rooms etc. I have one passive air outlet to the old house chimney and it looks like air stream reverses once a week on Sundays, I'll continue to check



Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Good quality indoor air is crucial, I get headaches and feel tired if that is not the case. We have certainly all read horrorstories about schools,  kindergardens, big officebuildings etc. having problems with mold and and indoor airquality. Good that you are checking Ellie. Personally I clean the filters/replace them regualy. In our current home it’s easy but I’ve lived in older houses that still had an oldfashioned system.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Spent the entire day very relaxed with little dear niece. Worked with her calculus, visited the Car 2018 show and DBF had fun too, browsing and thinking about our next car. We only agreed on the brand, but no hurry to place an order.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  It sounds like a great Saturday!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Driving my niece home early today. Need to work a bit, but she understands and we already plan our next get together.


----------



## Serva1

Afrernoon [emoji3] hope everyone is enjoying Sunday. Really dull weather here today so I’m catching up with work and staying indoors...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Wishing you all a good working week! It will be very busy for me, but I’ve known it for a while and I’m prepared.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  busy is good when prepared.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] wishing they grey wet weather changes to chilly crispy autumn. I find myself taking the car to work, because of the rain and it would be much better for me to get my daily exercise by walking...


----------



## Blueberry12

Found the perfect X-mas Jumper to SO.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning BB


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] 

Funny and cute pics BB[emoji106]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] love your newest emoji, so cute!


----------



## Blueberry12

Amazing Cakes at Fosch Artisan Pâtisserie.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Morning BB



Afternoon!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB, great pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

BB, those cakes [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Nahreen

Oh so many delicious cakes BlueB.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3] Finally Friday! The layout of tPF has completely changed on my Ipad. I find it a bit difficult to browse the threads as I usually do but I guess I get used to it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] 
Had a migrain yesterday due to a very hectic Friday. After 7 days I’m on vacation so just one more busy week and I’m far away from my desk [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  have a great work week.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  have a great work week.



Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a productive week too. Are you already settled in your new home, does it feel like home already? Every time I move it takes forever for some furniture to find their right places.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a productive week too. Are you already settled in your new home, does it feel like home already? Every time I move it takes forever for some furniture to find their right places.


Thanks, I'm reasonably settled in the new home, I'm now waiting for the rokoko chandelier to be delivered  perhaps before Christmas. I have a wishlist but it'll have to wait until next year (hmm perhaps the globe below for the hallway).


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening everyone [emoji3]

Finnished late today and cannot sleep before I my usual evening routines. Means I’m going to be sleepy tomorrow...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks, I'm reasonably settled in the new home, I'm now waiting for the rokoko chandelier to be delivered  perhaps before Christmas. I have a wishlist but it'll have to wait until next year (hmm perhaps the globe below for the hallway).
> View attachment 4256563



Glad to hear your new home starts to feel like home. Some familiar furniture and paintings usually help, but it’s always nice to refresh the look a bit with new pieces. The architecture/style of the apartment is good to consider when buying new furniture or lamps. The globe works well in the hallway. It’s classic and has a beautiful shape. 

Hope you find the perfect rokoko chandelier, love the big crystals, so much easier to clean in comparison to some other designs.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Now it feels like winter has arrived, no snow though. Thicker cashmere sweaters and warmer coats. Carried a fur trimmed coat for the first time yesterday when a woman in a leather skirt and no stockings passed me in the street [emoji1] She must have legs of steel, would never be able to dress like that except in summer!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3] Have to travel for work tomorrow. Looking forward to my vacation next week, I cannot remember when life would have been so hectic before and workwise extremely busy at the same time. Leaving my phone at home, taking my Ipad, because I need to check emails.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Black Friday!!! No shopping for me today but contemplating getting my nieces Iphone for Xmas, because you get a 50€ gift coupon that you can use for something else...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Not much shopping here either.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] I was in an accident yesterday, feeling fine except for slight stiffness in my neck. No pain. A deer run infront of my car yesterday while returning back to town in busy traffic. It was huge and had horns, everything went so fast could only prep for the impact and keep the steeringwheel straight and adjust the speed a little. I’m fine but the car and the deer didn’t make it. The entire side of the animal smashed into the window but luckily it stayed in one piece, except for som splinter. I immediately hit the emergency lights, found a place to park the car and the guy driving behind me also stopped his car and assisted so that I could get out of the car. The airbags didn’t activate, which was great. The speed was 80km/h.

Phoned the emergency number and reported the accident, then insurance company, local police called me and then the towing company. It went all very smoothly, because less than an hour from the accident I sat in a fast train drinking hot water and I was back in town for my last meeting. Just sorry about the animal, didn’t have to witness him suffer though. I don’t at all care about the car.


----------



## Serva1

I feel I really need my vacation now [emoji295]️[emoji41][emoji574]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3] I was in an accident yesterday, feeling fine except for slight stiffness in my neck. No pain. A deer run infront of my car yesterday while returning back to town in busy traffic. It was huge and had horns, everything went so fast could only prep for the impact and keep the steeringwheel straight and adjust the speed a little. I’m fine but the car and the deer didn’t make it. The entire side of the animal smashed into the window but luckily it stayed in one piece, except for som splinter. I immediately hit the emergency lights, found a place to park the car and the guy driving behind me also stopped his car and assisted so that I could get out of the car. The airbags didn’t activate, which was great. The speed was 80km/h.
> 
> Phoned the emergency number and reported the accident, then insurance company, local police called me and then the towing company. It went all very smoothly, because less than an hour from the accident I sat in a fast train drinking hot water and I was back in town for my last meeting. Just sorry about the animal, didn’t have to witness him suffer though. I don’t at all care about the car.


Wow, I'm so glad you are ok without physical injuries! The experience is not fun, I hope you recover. Is it possible to go the route by train instead?


----------



## Elliespurse

I got some old style Christmas decorations


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Wow, I'm so glad you are ok without physical injuries! The experience is not fun, I hope you recover. Is it possible to go the route by train instead?



Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Thank you and yes, it’s possible to travel by train and I would use the fastest connection, then after that you need to change the train but I would grab a cab, because it’s more comfortable. In the train it’s possible to work with the computer, much more productive anyway so I will definitely explore that option.


----------



## Serva1

Love old style decorations for Christmas, they are the best!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

I packed my bag and I’m ready for Dubai. Going to work from 8am to 8pm tomorrow and then I’m all set for a vacation. No phones, Ipad for emails when I care to check them. When I come back the crazyness continues...Feels good to devote more time for DBF, I’ve neglected him lately due to work.


----------



## Serva1

Morning, hope evereyone has a relaxing Sunday [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Dubai [emoji3] 

A pic earlier today when we flew over the Caucasian mountains



I admired the modern architecture on my way to the hotel. It’s such a beautiful and majestic city! DBF wants to go to a mall already tomorrow while I would prefer long walks at the beach. Love it so far, the skyline of Dubai is beautiful and all the lights [emoji7] Sorry that my Ipad doesn’t take good pics, I left my phone in Finland...


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful pics  Have a great time in Dubai!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3]
Thank you Ellie, love being here. So clean, people are polite and speak English. Food is good and excellent boutiques.
Bought a mousseline scarf today [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  The scarf looks great! Dubai sounds like a nice experience.


----------



## Nahreen

Beautiful moussie Serva. I liked the kaftan you posted in the shopping thread. You should get one for warm summer days at the country house.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] 
Thank you Ellie, I really like Dubai. Even in November&December when they have the coldest months the weather is very nice. Going to the desert tomorrow!

Thank you Nahreen, I love kaftans and hope to find some nice. The souk I visited today didn’t have the quality I wanted so I guess I buy my kaftans at Dubai Mall [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3][emoji295]️[emoji41] 
Got a work related email from one of my collegues about an investment that I rejected and still furious, hence didn’t sleep well, that they disturb me on my short imo well earned holiday about trivia, especially an investment that cannot be made in haste and needs research. I responded that the data isn’t sufficient and a definite no. Guess I need to give some feedback when I’m home. Glad I left my phone at home...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  enjoy the rest of the vacation.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning [emoji3][emoji295]️[emoji41]
> Got a work related email from one of my collegues about an investment that I rejected and still furious, hence didn’t sleep well, that they disturb me on my short imo well earned holiday about trivia, especially an investment that cannot be made in haste and needs research. I responded that the data isn’t sufficient and a definite no. Guess I need to give some feedback when I’m home. Glad I left my phone at home...



That`s the bad thing that people expect you to be reachable all the time now. In a way, I prefered it when there were no cell phones with mail functions. Hope you get to relax the remaining time of your holiday. Is it so warm that you can swim?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  enjoy the rest of the vacation.


Evening Ellie [emoji3], thank you and fortunately no emails from the office today. Visited the Burj Khalifa and really liked the 148th floor and the view. I didn’t enjoy the 124th and 125th floors due to so many tourists and the view further up was much better, glad we made the VIP tour, money well spent.



Nahreen said:


> That`s the bad thing that people expect you to be reachable all the time now. In a way, I prefered it when there were no cell phones with mail functions. Hope you get to relax the remaining time of your holiday. Is it so warm that you can swim?


Evening Nahreen [emoji3], thank you, today has been wonderful. The weather is great here, going to spend both Saturday and Sunday at the Aquapark. Swimming is definitely on the list, found a nice swimsuit here and bought a gorgeous Abaya at Dubai Mall. It is definitely the best place to shop.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It sounds like a great day!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] hope you have a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Relaxing at home. Put up some Christmas lights.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  There's a nice old dinner table on auction coming week (England 1700-tal) perhaps I'll place a bid.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] and greetings from Dubai. It’s been a relaxing week and I have enjoyed it very much. Going home today, but will definitely return here some day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Always nice to travel to new places but even nicer to return home [emoji173]️ I hope you enjoy decorating your new home. Next time I move to a new home I will only take with me the things I really need and enjoy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, welcome back  I'm enjoying decorating and got this light switch in black porcelain it turned out really nice on a white paint wall


----------



## Nahreen

Afteroon. Welcome back Serva. Agree, nice to go on holiday but always nice to come home. I am hoping I can go to Italy next spring. DH was a bit interested in going snorkeling again but it is far to go to places like Seychelles or Maldives and really expensive. I have my eyes set on the Sieste silk shawl from Hermes in red colours. It would go lovely with a new red blouse I bought and my red alligator Kelly dog bracelet.

Ellie, always nice to do some home decoration. Those old fashioned switches look nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]
So nice to be back home, but Dubai was gorgeous, more than I expected and I hope to return there soon.

Love your black porcelain light switches Ellie! With wallpaper they look great [emoji7]As you might already know there are electric cords in fabric, plain and twisted model, that would work well on a vintage tablelamp. I’ve bought brown for an oak cabinet with a light inside. The small details are very important.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afteroon. Welcome back Serva. Agree, nice to go on holiday but always nice to come home. I am hoping I can go to Italy next spring. DH was a bit interested in going snorkeling again but it is far to go to places like Seychelles or Maldives and really expensive. I have my eyes set on the Sieste silk shawl from Hermes in red colours. It would go lovely with a new red blouse I bought and my red alligator Kelly dog bracelet.
> 
> Ellie, always nice to do some home decoration. Those old fashioned switches look nice.



You choose your scarves so well Nahreen, love how you think about your wardrobe as a complete set with accessories. I love blue, so there is always a fear that I buy too many in that colour. After all if you count the price of 10 CSGMs it easily ends up with the price of a bag or watch, that might give you even more pleasure or last a longer time or even be a better ” investment”.

I’m starting to be very happy with what I have, still looking at some jewellery but the prices have gone up so much that I feel I’m too late to invest.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Visiting STH this weekend. Will attend a birthday party today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, have a great time in STH 

I got the globe lamp for the hallway (pic), ordered two more for the kitchen,


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, your hallway looks pretty and so clean with the light colours. All your coars, hats and shoes/boots will stand out and I like the organized look it will create. The hight of the ceiling is also great in apartments from the 20s. Enjoy your decoration project [emoji3]

A couple of busy and demanding weeks ahead, but I keep in mind I had my vacation [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Thanks, it's fun decorating.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Finally Friday, but for me no rest.

It’s been an extremely busy week and still 7 days to go before I can pause for a couple of days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Slept for 10 hrs and feeling great. Had a horrible day yesterday, not usually emotional, but lack of sleep makes it. Glad it’s Saturday and no meetings.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Hope coming week will be better.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3]

Today went well despite very demanding meetings. Still one to go on Wednesday, then last paperwork and after that I’m ready to relax a couple of days before Christmas. 

Have any of you done any Christmas shopping? I haven’t had any time and this year will probably be an exception from the normal Christmas hype (presents&good traditional home cooking). I’m most likely only buying my little niece a new phone and nothing else. Just cannot focus on shopping this year, just because you are supposed to.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Having a bit of snow on the ground, even if wet, makes Christmas more enjoyable. I hope we will get some more, but only a bit more, to make the daytime more bright. Glad the days are soon getting longer [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Only bought some presents to my brothers two children. Otherwise, DH and I are only giving each other something small. Last working day tomorrow before some well needed holiday since I did not get any summer vacation. Will be off until 7th of January.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  I'm expecting delivery of the dinner table tomorrow, just in time for the holidays


----------



## Nahreen

That`s great Ellie. You seem busy decorating your new home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> That`s great Ellie. You seem busy decorating your new home.


Yes it's nice, two more packets could arrive tomorrow too. The big decorating project is soon finished though


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]

Glad you have found the right pieces for your home. Decorating your home and building your own palace is so much fun, love looking at beautiful pieces.

Nahreen, so glad you can focus on the holidays. I have a boardmeeting tomorrow and crazy paperwork but will finish on Friday. Need to decide a courtcase tomorrow that might take a year or two to resolve.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Been tidying out cupboards all morning. Feels great to know it is cleaned and to get rid of a lot of rubbish.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  That's great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, last work day before the holidays,


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

Didn’t finish all work by today but decided there is no point in pushing myself too hard, because other people will not be at the office until the 27th so I will take it easy for three days and then continue. 

No presents this year but for little niece. Too tired and we had a gorgeous family Christmas last year so it’s fine to take it easy this year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3] Hope you are fine. I’m so looking forward to a white Christmas, feels like first time in years!


----------



## Elliespurse

The home decorating project is finished for now, pic from Thursday night when the lighting was put up and new (around year 1790) dinner table. Just in time for the holidays


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> The home decorating project is finished for now, pic from Thursday night when the lighting was put up and new (around year 1790) dinner table. Just in time for the holidays
> View attachment 4286117



I love everything in this pic [emoji7] so happy for you Ellie, just in time for Christmas! Must feel great to have your dream home. Huge congrats [emoji92] and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Blueberry12

Good Afternoon!


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> The home decorating project is finished for now, pic from Thursday night when the lighting was put up and new (around year 1790) dinner table. Just in time for the holidays
> View attachment 4286117



How lovely Ellie. Must be so much fun getting your new apartment decorated.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Good Afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 4286227
> View attachment 4286228
> View attachment 4286229
> View attachment 4286230



Afternoon BlueB. Hope you are fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> How lovely Ellie. Must be so much fun getting your new apartment decorated.


Evening Nahreen  Thanks yes it is, there are more Christmas decorations on the table now


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] so relaxing to sleep late and not work today, just a couple of emails but no day at the office...


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx , I am fine. 
Just busy. 






Nahreen said:


> Afternoon BlueB. Hope you are fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Merry Christmas


----------



## Serva1

Merry white Christmas everyone at CS!!![emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Nahreen

Evening and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 
3rd lazy day, eating, relaxing and sleeping... Bought myself a cardcase yesterday for Christmas at Hermes.com. It’s my third of the same style but I like the variety. They seldom show up online and the annual price increase justifies buying now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice finding the cardcase!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]
Yes, feel very happy. I bought a black one with rosegold hw, to go with my black K28.


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy Holidays!
And Merry Christmahanakwanzika !  
My mum is here and made Hungarian Poopyseed Bread Pudding.

Our cats only liked the paper boxes as usual...

I hope you all had a lovely Holiday too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning BB Happy Holidays!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie [emoji3]
> Yes, feel very happy. I bought a black one with rosegold hw, to go with my black K28.



How lovely, please share a picture when you have time.


----------



## Serva1

Morning BB, Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]

Lovely pics BB, I always find food traditions interesting, especially around Holiday Season. We all have our favourite tastes from our childhood.

Nahreen, will post pics when Fedex brings it within 2 days. It’s nothing special, Bearn black cc in epsom, but my other black epsom phw has been in use for years and still looks good so I decided to buy another. They seldom show up. Last time, about a year ago, I saw a pretty pink in chevre with phw, would have bought it if ghw.


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Morning BB, Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]
> 
> Lovely pics BB, I always find food traditions interesting, especially around Holiday Season. We all have our favourite tastes from our childhood.
> 
> Nahreen, will post pics when Fedex brings it within 2 days. It’s nothing special, Bearn black cc in epsom, but my other black epsom phw has been in use for years and still looks good so I decided to buy another. They seldom show up. Last time, about a year ago, I saw a pretty pink in chevre with phw, would have bought it if ghw.





We eat Swedish Christmas food with SO’s family 24 / 12 and different Eastern European food and non X-mas food the other days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Fedex brought my new cardcase! So happy, the difference between the hardware is less obvious in reality. Epsom is very stiff in the beginning but develops a sheen and becomes softer with age. Really like epsom in slgs [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Fedex brought my new cardcase! So happy, the difference between the hardware is less obvious in reality. Epsom is very stiff in the beginning but develops a sheen and becomes softer with age. Really like epsom in slgs [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4289680



It looks lovely Serva. They now seem to have mini Bearn online more often. There is a blue one in ostrich as well.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It looks lovely Serva. They now seem to have mini Bearn online more often. There is a blue one in ostrich as well.



Yes, Iim so happy the selection is so much better nowadays. Mine is the mini Bearn cardcase, no zipper or pocket. There are 3 different styles available and my favourite on is seldom available.

Also want to share, I just bought the Loro Piana cashmerecoat I posted in the middle of October. There was just one piece in the store and now it was -40% off and the pricetag was good. In fact, by waiting 2 months I saved the price of the cardcase [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats on your new H and LP items! The cardcase looks really nice


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Thank you, I’m very happy with both and now I have a coat that matches my light coloured Birkin. It’s a heavy bag and I can carry it in autumn/mild winter without fear of colourtransfer when I wear this coat. The back panel of the bag always rubs the coat and the handles can become discoloured when elbow held or if wearing black leather gloves. First time I buy a coat because of a bag [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

In summer this bag is no problem, because I wear white clothes.
Now I have no need to buy things, will continue saving money. It’s a wonderful thing being content with what you have [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  2019 will be a saving year (a new year resolution) .


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  2019 will be a saving year (a new year resolution) .



Joining you Ellie in this and I confess I have a headstart from 2018, when I spent less on luxuries than I normally do [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Family and friends give me more pleasure than buying things, it’s interesting to see how fast money accumulates when you question everything you buy and always ask ”Do I really need this?”. I think I will rather make a trip somewhere than buy another coat in 2019. Saving doesn’t mean I cannot travel, it means choosing what you really like and not getting it all.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva and Ellie. No savings resolution for me next year <:o) . I will save up to an alligator H wallet and buy one more silk shawl. I am also busy building my dollhouse (skala 1/12) in Tudor style and almost finished with the outside. Need to order more building material from the UK. I have glued a couple of thousand bricks.


----------



## Elliespurse

@Nahreen The house looks beautiful!  I was just looking at an older dollhouse at auctionet this morning.


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> @Nahreen The house looks beautiful!  I was just looking at an older dollhouse at auctionet this morning.



Thank you Ellie. It is something I have wanted to do for many years and this summer I finally got around to start.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning Serva and Ellie. No savings resolution for me next year <:o) . I will save up to an alligator H wallet and buy one more silk shawl. I am also busy building my dollhouse (skala 1/12) in Tudor style and almost finished with the outside. Need to order more building material from the UK. I have glued a couple of thousand bricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290337



Your dollhouse looks amazing Nahreen [emoji7] I admire your patience, must feel great when you finish such a project. 
I think we both are waiting for the same design to appear as a giant silk [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Your dollhouse looks amazing Nahreen [emoji7] I admire your patience, must feel great when you finish such a project.
> I think we both are waiting for the same design to appear as a giant silk [emoji3]



Thank you Serva. Still have some work to do on the outside of the house but will need some more building materials before I can finish that part. I ordered some yesterday. 

I am waiting for the red Sieste plus the PdS if it ever comes as a giant silk.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

Enjoying Sunday, had to go to the office yesterday but today taking it easy, just a little paperwork and ironing clothes in the evening while watching a movie.

Nahreen, yes the PdS giant silk isdefinitely on the wishlist!

Went to the movies yesterday, saw Bohemian Rhapsody. Enjoyed it and A Star is Born, which I saw recently, is the best movie I’ve seen for a long time. Will be interesting to see how the Oscars go, the movie has been nominated in many categories.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon, put up two globe lamps in the kitchen today


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon, put up two globe lamps in the kitchen today
> View attachment 4291772



Lovely Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Nahreen.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon, put up two globe lamps in the kitchen today
> View attachment 4291772



Looks really functional and chic Ellie [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva.
The globe lamps are from kulturbelysning.se and cost 1800 kr/st. I think it's a good price for globes this large (30 cm). With the dimmer turned low they looks like full moons


----------



## Serva1

Have 2 meetings tomorrow and hoping I could wear my new coat [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous!


----------



## OsloChic

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon, put up two globe lamps in the kitchen today
> View attachment 4291772



Love these! 
Think I have the same one but bigger! 
Impossible to photograph at night though! 
I think we got it at Illums Bolighus[emoji106]


----------



## Elliespurse

OsloChic said:


> Love these!
> Think I have the same one but bigger!
> Impossible to photograph at night though!
> I think we got it at Illums Bolighus[emoji106]


Looks great! Globes are classic styles.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] and wishing everyone a [emoji92]Happy New Year 2019[emoji92]

Dear little niece is coming to town and staying with us for a couple of days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva. Happy New Year!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Have 2 meetings tomorrow and hoping I could wear my new coat [emoji3]



Lovely Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Happy New Year. [emoji322]


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy New Year Nahreen!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji92][emoji3] We celebrated late yesterday and went out in the snowfall to look at the fireworks. I don’t usually like crowds but the music was good and I haven’t been to these kind of events for years since we can see the fireworks from our balcony.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, gorgeous pic!  I had a good view from the windows.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Off this week until Monday.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Me too


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] still so dark during the day, but I’m very pleased our city puts out a lot of led lights for dekoration in the trees in the park etc. which looks nice combined with a bit of snow, Our two main streets in the city also have decorations, which makes the darkness less gloomy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  That's nice with the decorations.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] traveling for work tomorrow and need to continue during the weekend too. After next week I can relax, always hectic this time of year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Taking the train and they already warned the trains might be late today so wearing warm clothes and prepared to wait for my connecting train...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] returned home late, but happy I don’t have an early morning tomorrow. Going to do paperwork for Monday and Tuesday after which I can relax. 

I’ve been working with a collegue for 15 yrs and he suggested I turn a blind eye for a couple of things at work, something I definitely cannot do due to my ethics. I take pride in being strong and always trying to do the right thing. In the end I will be responsible for my actions and there is no pricetag on my morals.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Ethics are very important.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] yes, I take pride in being honest. Both in work and private life.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday! Looks like the weather i getting colder next week so time to take out my warmest lambskin boots...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning/afternoon Serva  I've been to Ikea Älmhult this morning adding discontinued items and more. I didn't go to the Ikea Museum though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Back at work after a relaxing Christmas holiday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Yes it's been relaxing holidays.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] I’ve worked very hard, had about 3hrs sleep last night and finished a project. Another crucial deadline tomorrow but that will not be as difficult. Feels great to finish and will celebrate on Friday.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning/afternoon Serva  I've been to Ikea Älmhult this morning adding discontinued items and more. I didn't go to the Ikea Museum though.



I didn’t know there is an Ikea museum [emoji3] but it makes sence. I regret I never got the nice 18th century style porcelain plates...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] 
Extremely busy week, running errands and carrying my Céline Trapeze in emerald python


----------



## Elliespurse

^Lovely pic and colors!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Finally Friday, having lunch with dear Mom today. Only two meetings but need to prepare some legal documents on Sunday for appointments next week. 

I don’t mind working on weekends, but lately I’ve sceduled time for private projects as well that need to be done and having a day off to focus on other things helps me avoid stress at work. I’ve found it helps to prevent the migrain attacks. I used to only focus on work while private projects had to wait, causing me stress. Being able to do both has helped a lot. I’ve also come to terms with the fact that my work never ends, knowing I will always have to prioritize and accepting that I’m never going to have a ”clean desk” is crucial. Last year, starting from August, has workwise been more demanding than any other time in my life. I hope that it will be less busy and back ” to normal” when I have my summer holiday in June.


----------



## Elliespurse

^it sounds like a great strategy planning on/off work time


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> ^it sounds like a great strategy planning on/off work time



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a relaxing weekend


----------



## bab

Good morning, ladies. If I understood correctly, you that participate here live in Scandinavia. I have a question for you about shoes during the winter. 

Basically, how do you do it? What kind of shoes do you use, especially when going out in the evening? To me it seems impossible to wear nice shoes, let alone heels, when there’s snow or ice. It seems weird to me to wear a smart outfit with winter boots. 

I was thinking of maybe wearing winter boots, but taking with me the heels in a bag, and then change at the restaurant or bar. Does anybody do this?? And since some places have cloak rooms, but not all, what would you do with the boots, then? 

See, I’ve been living here for some years, but I had small kids, so I didn’t go out that much. It was only the eventual date night with hubby in a cab to a restaurant and back, door-to-door. Now I have the possibility to take the metro and meet friends, and not just stay in one place, but move around a bit. I want to wear a dress and heels, is it even possible during the winter? 

I’d appreciate your input. 
Have a lovely day! 

Maria


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji1]
Café breakfast today









Today’s look. Maria, wearing Hermès shoes today, these work in the evening as well but ankle boots or nice over the knee boots are usually my evening shoes, or heels if I have too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Great pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Great pics!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Thank you, I like seeing pics in this thread.

Was wearing Chanel leather gloves and a small bag today. I’ve been neglecting my Chanels lately but it was nice for a change. 

I really like that we have some snow now and it was so sunny and nice today, not too cold either. A pic from a couple of days ago. Don’t remember posting it here....


----------



## bab

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji1]
> Café breakfast today
> Today’s look. Maria, wearing Hermès shoes today, these work in the evening as well but ankle boots or nice over the knee boots are usually my evening shoes, or heels if I have too./]
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind reply, Serva!
> 
> I am a fan of heels, so it’s hard for me to wear only flat shoes. And I am short-ish, especially compared to Scandinavians.
> 
> I cannot walk on ice or snow like people born and raised here, so I am doomed to wear the Sorel or HH type of winter boots with an extra thick sole because I’m so scared of falling. Ankle boots or knee boots sound like good options. Have you ever used sole grips? I’m considering buying a pair.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] wishing you all a relaxing Sunday. I cancelled all work and will go and prep a townhouse for sale.


----------



## Serva1

Bab, I seldom wear heels, I’m 168cm so medium hight but my work keeps me busy and running around so I prefer comfy designer shoes nowadays. I do agree that heels make me feel more feminine and I have two ankle boots for winter with both a heel and platform, sturdy soles that prevent me from slippering, but I confess I wear them seldom. Over the knee boots keep me warm, also like high laceup knee boots but with a zipper, for easy access. These ancle boots also have a zipper.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Wishing everyone a good working week [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Will visit this exhibition, hopefully in February when I have time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  It's nice with a Josef Frank exhibition


----------



## Serva1

Evening[emoji3] working in another city tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie [emoji3] After the deer accident I haven’t used the car for my businesstrips outside the city,  at times the train feels like a nice way of travelling and working at the same time but today it’s very noisy and from hereon I will definitely book a better cathegory, because I cannot concentrate in this enviroment...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Hope you finds a quiet spot on the train.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening, finally Friday


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

I’ve decided not to travel for work for a while (refusing) because there was a snow blizzard last time, the train never came and I missed the connecting train so had to take a cab back home in the evening. It was a 1,5hr trip and of course the company paid the expenses. In winter the weather can be extreme and delays happen, I can understand that, but I will take a pause and try to manage until March when the temperature will be less cold.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I hope you can you can work out something until Mars.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I hope you can you can work out something until Mars.



Morning Ellie, yes definitely, they need to manage without me for a month [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] had a very productive day, many things went forward and it feels great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
Hope everyone stays warm during these cold winter mornings!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] We got some more snow today. Took some pics from the heart of Helsinki while walking home after work.










Hotel Kämp is our ”Hotel Grand” but there are a couple more interesting hotels here nowadays. Location is great though.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

There's unused areas in the attic on the same floor as my apartment. The board has been talking about using this for a new apartment or if I wants to expand my area. It includes the current laundry room, it would be moved to the basement. I have been making drawings to see possible layouts and area size. I'm going to measure more but it could be 150 kvm total and 3 more rooms and baths  It depends if I can get the extra shares for a good price.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
Hope everyone has a nice weekend. I’m having a lazy mornig but will be working today at the home office. Need to make some tax calculations. In our country the additional tax for income of shares, rents etc needs to be paid by the end of January, otherwise you end up paying more...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> There's unused areas in the attic on the same floor as my apartment. The board has been talking about using this for a new apartment or if I wants to expand my area. It includes the current laundry room, it would be moved to the basement. I have been making drawings to see possible layouts and area size. I'm going to measure more but it could be 150 kvm total and 3 more rooms and baths  It depends if I can get the extra shares for a good price.



This could be an opportunity but there is also a risk. I’ve been involved with four attic projects, the first two were shareholders expanding their apartments. Great, but building isn’t cheep. In the end it was only worth do build, because in that area the price of the apartments is sky high. In the other projects the area was sold to an entepreneur who built apartments. One was a large attic and the roof had to be replaced (about 80 yrs)so I negotiated that the construction company pays 50% of the new roof, because logistically it’s easier for the entrepreneur and much faster to finish the apartments and get them on the market. 

If the area is relatively small most construction companies will not get into the project ( buy the space) because the profit made is too small. In Finland the board seldom builds because it’s too risky. So you might have an interesting project [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Just a piece of advice...If you decide to enter the project I might keep the opportunity ( different shares, different entrance) to separate the area from your current home in future, ensure there is a possibility to build a kitchen in future and sell the new area as a different apartment if possible. It would bring a higher net profit. Not familiar with Swedish laws though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> This could be an opportunity but there is also a risk. I’ve been involved with four attic projects, the first two were shareholders expanding their apartments. Great, but building isn’t cheep. In the end it was only worth do build, because in that area the price of the apartments is sky high. In the other projects the area was sold to an entepreneur who built apartments. One was a large attic and the roof had to be replaced (about 80 yrs)so I negotiated that the construction company pays 50% of the new roof, because logistically it’s easier for the entrepreneur and much faster to finish the apartments and get them on the market.
> 
> If the area is relatively small most construction companies will not get into the project ( buy the space) because the profit made is too small. In Finland the board seldom builds because it’s too risky. So you might have an interesting project [emoji3]





Serva1 said:


> Just a piece of advice...If you decide to enter the project I might keep the opportunity ( different shares, different entrance) to separate the area from your current home in future, ensure there is a possibility to build a kitchen in future and sell the new area as a different apartment if possible. It would bring a higher net profit. Not familiar with Swedish laws though.


Thanks for the advice and insight! Separate shares could be a good idea. The house has 15 shareholders and the board has talked about the attic space for many years, it's a standing point on every meeting. There's one owner of a building firm on the board. We'll see at the board meeting in April how they value the extra shares (I will attend the board meeting). The annual meeting is also in April.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Thanks for the advice and insight! Separate shares could be a good idea. The house has 15 shareholders and the board has talked about the attic space for many years, it's a standing point on every meeting. There's one owner of a building firm on the board. We'll see at the board meeting in April how they value the extra shares (I will attend the board meeting). The annual meeting is also in April.



Interesting situation. Especially when bigger construction is needed people consider selling out assets of the company. The laudry room doesn’t provide any cashflow to the company and if relocating is possible it’s worth considering turning it into a flat.With attics you get usually a lot of space under 180cm that isn’t considered space when determing the official size ( squaremeters) of the apartment. Great for built in storage and a bathtub can fit in such space.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Sounds great with the extra space for your apartment. My cousin owned an apartment house. I used to live in that building before we built our house. He converted the attic that was laundry room to apartment space. He had the apartment below so it became a penthouse. They made a new balcony on the new space that ran the length of the apartment.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  It sounds great with the balcony


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3][emoji295]️ We have the most beautiful sunshine today, but so cold, -15C [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's been nice here today too, a bit snowing. I've sent in a formal request for the attic.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji1] worked a couple of hrs today and as a reward I ordered online a nice canvas bag withcroc handles and a silk pouch. Hoping to receive something as beautiful as this...the silkscarf detail is my favourite design [emoji177]


----------



## Elliespurse

Beautiful!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Fedex will deliver my bag tomorrow...excited and hoping I will be lucky with the colour combo.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. The bag looks lovely Serva. What model is that?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Fedex brought my bag but the colour of the handles and the leather wasn’t what I had hoped for so I’m returning it tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Have a deadline for Monday so starting today with a new project and need to work during the weekend too but there is a reward in the end.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  It sounds great with the project.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie and Serva. 

Serva, did they just send a random colour combo?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Evening Ellie and Serva.
> 
> Serva, did they just send a random colour combo?



Yes, it was not possible to chose the colour in advance. I liked the bag otherwise. Sometimes they have two options, for example bright coloursfrom yellow to red and dark colours purple to blue. You know how picky I am, I first thought I should order 3 ( the odds are better) and choose the one I liked most and return the two, but I didn’t do itin the end, because the bag came in a huge box. If it would have been a smaller item I would have ordered more pieces.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3] Finally Friday. My throat is a bit soar and I have a dry cough. Need to go and buy fresh organic ginger and prep my warm ginger drink that usually cures my throat.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Hope you recover.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] and thank you, will take a couple of days to cure this. Today I have a cough and my throat is still sore, but it comes with the season. I can still work so staying indoors, my meeting is not until Wednesday so plenty of time to get back on my feet again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] had a very productive day despite my flu. Got some good news about a property I’m selling. I’m glad when things move forward and I can rule them out from my agenda.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Last two days have been very uncomfortable, because of my flu, so I visited a doctor and immediately felt better. Went to the office in the evening but staying home tomorrow and preparing for my Wednesday meeting.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] more snow today...[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Evening everyone.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] what a cute emoji! My meeting went well yesterday and I’m rewarding myself by going to the countryhouse on Saturday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I've been wondering about the meeting, thanks for the update. I have a builder delegation visiting the attic next week


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie an Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Will have a relaxing evening home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, I'm home early too


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Going to the countryhouse today and removing snow from the roof, one of my favourite things to do!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] I haven’t recovered yet from my flu, hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Elliespurse

Oh, you still have the flu. I'm ok here, having the laundry room now. I think I found a decimeter more space in the attic. I've moved the bathroom in my plan and it means it'll be wider  I bought back eight doors this week, they were sold from the house last summer. Only need some new paint.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Oh, you still have the flu. I'm ok here, having the laundry room now. I think I found a decimeter more space in the attic. I've moved the bathroom in my plan and it means it'll be wider  I bought back eight doors this week, they were sold from the house last summer. Only need some new paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335254



Great news Ellie, so happy you found the doors [emoji3] Nice plans!


----------



## Serva1

I’m thinking about going to a tPF Ldn meetup, had such fun with Nahreen last time. Depends if my niece can join me, travelling alone is not fun.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely Blackcurrant Cake from Wienercafeet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  BB - Thanks for the pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] It’s been a busy week so far, a lot of meetings but fortunately next week will be less hectic, because schools are closed and people with children usually take a week off and go skiing or something. Having no meeting saves my time and I finally have time to finish some paperwork.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's good with mixed work intensity.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] FINALLY Friday, it’s been a tough week and I still have a cough so taking it easy today. Seeing dear Mom for lunch and going to the countryhouse tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I hope you'll get better on the weekend break.


----------



## Blueberry12

We had a nice Valentine’s day dinner yesterday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB  It looks delicious!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️lovely sunny day here today!
BB your food pics make me crave for shellfish, need to go and buy some today[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva  SAV just added hundreds of nice H items and more: https://online.auktionsverket.se/auktion/Fashion/


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, I enjoy looking at vintage Hermès, thank you for the link [emoji3] Hope you have a good week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] a lot of morning mist here today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]

Karl Lagerfeldt passed away suddenly today. He has been working for some of the best fashion brands like forever and even if I remember reading some years ago about speculations who will continue his work at Chanel, it still took me by surprise. I used to buy his own brand in early 80s, before he started working for Chanel and I also have some Fendi pieces. An eccentric genious who had the possibility to work until his death.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Karl Lagerfeldt was a "legend" in fashion.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
Yes, I saw a documentary about him and his work for Chanel. I think he was a genious but I don’t know if I would have liked him as a person. He had good ”German work ethics” and of course I admire his creations. 

My flu is finally almost gone. Still a bit of cough but I’m slowly picking up my work pace. Hopeeveryone has a good working day!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. I actually still have a bottle of his perfume KL. I saved it since it can't be purchased anymore. It has not lost its smell even though it is old.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Finally Friday [emoji92] and taking it easy because I lost yesterday due to migrain, but I made some big decisions this week and since everything went well on Wednesday it was expected to backfire. 

Going to a birthday brunch on Saturday, so difficult to buy a present for a person who is a minimalist. I guess I will buy some special flowers, very picky with them but have three great florists here.

About KL, I don’t have any of the clothes left that I bought in the 80s, but good memories of how well they fitted and how nice they looked. So nice that you have the KL perfume Nahreen [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva, hope you feel better today. I am busy building on my doll house. 

Some luxury chocolates, bisquits and tea are nice presents too.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Serva, hope you feel better today. I am busy building on my doll house.
> 
> Some luxury chocolates, bisquits and tea are nice presents too.



Hi Nahreen, great suggestions, will shop tomorrow [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&BB [emoji3] Your furry friends look lovely! Going to the office for a while to catch up work and meeting dear Mom for lunch later. Spending time with family is so precious [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva & BB


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]
Bought some nice tulips today, a definite symbol of the slowly arriving spring!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday! Love the bright sunny mornings, hoping to clean my home today and sort out some papers...


----------



## Serva1

Passed our small Chanel store yesterday and they had a picture of Mr. Lagerfeldt, a tribute to his work. I liked the gesture and I guess it’s done in all stores worldwide.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] had goatcheese pizza with seafood for dinner and it was so good. I don’t eat pizza very often but it’s nice a couple of times a year on a weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I micro'd a pizza slice today too. I was at the office working my building drawings and the doors. I'm making a 3d-model of the house and it looks like digital dollhouse


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] you are so good with the computer, 3d models are enabling and it’s a nice ”doll house project”. I confess I had too much pizza yesterday, will keep away the craiving for a while. My biggest mistake was to drink Coca Cola, the coffein kept me awake for too long [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Wishing everyone a good working week! Lovely sunshine here this morning, spring is definitely arriving and I already put away my thickest winter coats.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The days are getting longer now too


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3] I’m so happy the weather is getting warmer and I’m taking out my spring coats so I’m ready when it’s time to start to use them!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  It was really nice and sunny today.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] yes, I enjoyed the day too and got a lot done. The sun really gives me energy!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  my digital dollhouse


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] love your digital dollhouse, enjoy playing with it! Love the 20s windows and the roof profile.


----------



## Nahreen

How fun with a digital dollhouse. Do you plan to decorate the different flats?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, perhaps I'll do the different flats after I finish the exterior


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Lovely sunny day here today [emoji41] and it’s Friday!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Hope everyone will have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen  It looks like nice weather for the weekend


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone [emoji3] being cozy with DBF and no work tomorrow. So glad I can relax, Saturdays are the best!


----------



## Serva1

Morning[emoji3][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] going to a brunch today and working a little. Need to prepare for next week...Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Started to prepare for our upcoming trip to Italy by checking out restaurants and stores. I`ll visit Missoni, Ortigia, Hermes, Dior and maybe also Valentino and Chanel in Rome.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Italy sounds nice


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Afternoon. Started to prepare for our upcoming trip to Italy by checking out restaurants and stores. I`ll visit Missoni, Ortigia, Hermes, Dior and maybe also Valentino and Chanel in Rome.



Sounds wonderful Nahreen, the new Rome store is much bigger than the previous one I have visited. I’m probably going to Paris in April but otherwise no travelling plans.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] having lunch with dear Mom today!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Café breakfast today


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!
Have you had any Semla’s yesterday?


----------



## Elliespurse

two


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Morning!
> Have you had any Semla’s yesterday?
> 
> View attachment 4363580



My bf asked after I made him a fab dinner... Where is the ” fastlagsbulle” = semla and I regret I dodn’t buy any, but I’ve been eating them since February so I can only look at them at the moment, quota is full for this year...but they do look yummy!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone[emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> My bf asked after I made him a fab dinner... Where is the ” fastlagsbulle” = semla and I regret I dodn’t buy any, but I’ve been eating them since February so I can only look at them at the moment, quota is full for this year...but they do look yummy!




I only eat 1- 2 a year. And remove most of the cream!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> I only eat 1- 2 a year. And remove most of the cream!



You always have so many dessert options BB, I confess I don’t remove the cream...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> You always have so many dessert options BB, I confess I don’t remove the cream...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Haha. I am not so fond of whipped cream.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Out of town for meetings today. Hoping not to see any deer...


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Finally Friday. I actually had a few semla this week. It was delicious.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Yes finally Friday


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen [emoji3] Hope you are excited about your forthcoming trip to Italy! I hope to go there one day too. At the moment no travelling, but after I finish all deadlines and most important meetings of the year I might go to Paris for 2 days in April.

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend. Dear niece is a houseguest and I’m driving her home on Sunday evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] sunny days and spring is arriving! [emoji41][emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] I’m enjoying having a less hectic, normal working pace at the moment. No need to work on Saturday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a good working day!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Really hectic days at work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Finally Friday! Going to visit dear Mom on Saturday. Family is so precious [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  yes finally Friday.
I'm painting a double door tomorrow, it's original doors to the building I bought back. We'll move it to the apartment next week, the building permit office is visiting


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Amazing how things are proceeding, congrats Ellie [emoji92] 

I’m thinking about moving too, closer to the heart of the city, in about 2 months. Will find a tennant to my current home. I will never have to take a car for grocery shopping, because everything will be so close. I will keep the garage here, because I will not have it in my new home.


----------



## Serva1

Original doors are great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


Had a nice lunch with SO then we went to see Orpheus descending by Tennessee Williams at Elverket / Dramaten.  I liked this version better then the 2010 version. Also at Dramaten.  

And Igis just getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## Blueberry12

Cats!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB  Great pics!


----------



## Serva1

Evening BB&Ellie [emoji3] Today was a most relaxing day! 

BB, you food and catpics always put a smile on my face[emoji3] and Igris is definitely growing fast, your cats have a fab catlife!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Hope you had a relaxing weekend. I have some important meetings next week so needed to prep the today. I don’t mind working on Sundays especially when it’s raining wet snow outside...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone, beautiful sunny day today[emoji3][emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] I have finally caught up with work, feels so good and at the moment I don’t have to prioritize, just follow my scedule.


----------



## Blueberry12

Shazam Galapremiere at Rigoletto. It was so much fun! 







The Director :


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, finally Friday


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Yes finally weekend. Will have friends over for an afternoon and evening with board games.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  It sounds like nice plans.
I'm painting a bit on the extra doors


----------



## Serva1

A very late morning to everyone [emoji3] Taking it easy, lazy Saturday, working tomorrow as usual but today is all about relaxing, good food and spending time with DBF.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3][emoji295]️ next week looks very warm and sunny. Going to put away some winterboots and coats. I’m so ready for spring! Fortunately they already cleaned the grubble away from the streets, but they still need to be washed. The city can be very dusty this this time of year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Looking forward to sunny and warm weather too


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Finished a work project today and celebrated with good pizza. Hope you had a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes it was a good weekend


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3][emoji295]️[emoji41] I’ve been thinking about visiting my hairdresser and becoming a redhead again...it’s a dramatic change but I did it almost exactly 3 years ago and now I start to crave it again [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Time for a change?


----------



## Serva1

Definitely something new, just emailed my hairdresser and hope she can book me before summer arrives...


----------



## Serva1

Coffeybreak, very effective day at work


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Evening BB



Thanx.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] finally Friday! Dear niece is coming to visit and we are arranging a surprise birthday lunch for dear Mom on Saturday, so it’s going to be a family weekend. 

Pics from yesterday’s business lunch at one of the restaurants at our ” Grand Hotel ”. Asparagus for starters, followed by cod and chocolate sorbet for dessert. Everything was very good and the portions small so I could finish the menue.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Nice lunch!  Have a great surprise party!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Finally weekend again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] lazy Sunday here with dear niece. Going to a bday reception in the afternoon, otherwise no plans for today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Me and dear niece a couple of weeks ago. So nice that she loves to visit her auntie very often


We are both wearing Chanel sunnies [emoji41]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Great sunny pic!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] 


Yesterday I had no meetings and I could wear my blingy ”London sneakers”. They definitely caught some attention [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Passed a vintage boutique and I think they have a Hermès scarf in the window. Curious to know what they are asking, the new ones are not so expensive. Silk scarves are very fashionable this spring!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Nice pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] another gorgeous sunny spring day! Starting to crave going to the countryhouse, but have some work this weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3] DBF surprised me by suggesting that we go to the countryhouse tomorrow. Need to work on Sunday so we will only stay two nights but I’m really looking forward going tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] finally Friday! Finishing work early today, cannot wait to be at the countryhouse!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes finally Friday!


----------



## Nahreen

Yes finally Friday and we are now starting our vacation.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  That's nice with the vacation.


----------



## Serva1

Hope you Ellie and Nahreen have a relaxing weekend. 

Enjoy your vacation Nahreen [emoji574]️[emoji259] I’m at the countryhouse and my boyfriend is online with his Swedish friends, they have a gamenight [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Going to work in the garden tomorrow, check some birds’ nest boxes and enjoy the warm weather. There is still ice on the lake and some snow in the forest.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] greetings from the countryhouse!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I guess the birds are happy you look after them,


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva and Ellie.

Will go to the hairdresser soon to get pampered. I will do hair colour, cutting and eybrow trimming. Packing for Italy and trying to decide what to bring. I went through my twilly and scarfs collection. Many things I forgot I own. Maybe a sign I have enough[emoji1]

I do really have enough bags but think I would eventually love to have a red evening bag. Something in shiny red croc would be great but really can`t with with the price level. The only bag I like of Heremes models that could work as an evening bag is the Kelly pochette but not only is it  impossible to find one in the right colour, the price level nowdays is not really worth it. I think Dior might be an option and will check out their store in Rome. I won`t buy any there but just see what their options are. They have also in the past been very accomodating in sending bags to me from their stores.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Nice plans!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Going to the office to prep for a meeting on Monday. It was so relaxing to stay a night at the countryhouse. Will probably go next weekend too for a night ot two. 

Nahreen, I’m sharing your thoughts on having a lot and feeling content. Your exotic Dior bags are stunning and a croc would round up your collection nicely. I agree that Hermès prices have risen so much that I would also question if it really is worth the pricetag. 

I’m reaching my saving target this month and it’s exactly a year ago I started this project. Going to celebrate with afternoon tea when it happens!

Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Congrats on reaching the savings target!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Congrats on reaching the savings target!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] in order to celebrate I just bought my first vintage bag, it’s in black porosus croc and of course it’s Hermès [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] Will post pics if I decide to keep it. It was from a well established French vintage boutique that I’ve visited in Paris and I have a contact there if I need to get in touch with the store. Feels safe. Just hope the description will match my expectations...


----------



## Elliespurse

Congrats on the vintage H croc!


----------



## Nahreen

Congratulations Serva in reaching your torget and for your croc bag. Looking forward to pictures. 

If I decide on a croc bag, this might be an alternative for me. I like to have different styles to choose from. LV might be an option to Dior since I already have two exotic LD bags.




It does not seem to be available in STH or Rome or Paris so I guess it is something you have to order. 

It is pricy but maybe worth spending a bit more for an actual bag than the H Constance wallet I had in mind. It is the mini version. It also comes in regular leather but in a slightly darker shade of red and the BB size version. I`ll see if I can get to see the different sizes in Rome.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] 
Thank you Ellie&Nahreen, I’m thrilled and hope the bag will be as good as the description online. Nahreen, I know you love exotics and I hope you will have the opportunity to look at leather samples or see the bag, even if in an other colour, in the boutique.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

Safe travels Nahreen [emoji574]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Have a great time Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3]

DHL just emailed that they would like to deliver my croc bag tomorrow, but unfortunately none of the delivery times work for me, because I’m working late. I changed the delivery for Wednesday, because I’m so busy with boardmeetings and Annual General Meetings this month in particular. I attended one AGM today and tomorrow I start my day with a boardmeeting (I’m the chairman) and end with an AGM.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Arrived in Siena. Will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Nahreen, hope you enjoy historical Siena and don’t feel too tired after the flight [emoji259]


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. We had to get up 3.50 yesterday and of course slept bad because we were worried we would oversleep. We had a late lunch when we arrived and then took a nap. Dinners start from 7 pm here so we need to get into the Italian rythm.

Some pics from last nights dinner. All ladies got a mini chair for their handbag[emoji23]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva  Nice dinner pics!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

So cute with the bag chair [emoji7] and the Italian food [emoji173]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3] meetings ended late yesterday and I was planning to go to the countryhouse this weekend but I will probably have to stay in town and do some paperwork. I will have more opportunities in May to relax.

Good news is my croc bag arrives today, hoping it will be vintage perfect [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Nice the croc arrives today.
One of my newly painted doors


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

The door looks great Ellie. Bought two Italian leather bags for everyday use. I don`t use my designer bags for work and usually just use my Haglöf rucksack. Thought I would try to be a bit more stylish. One is for daytime and one is more for evening wear. Also got a pair of Max Mara linnen trousers for summer. Were helpful staff in both stores. Max Mara also offered a quick tailor service in case they needed alteration. I also bought a Siena handmade wool hat. It is really dark blue, nearly black so it will go perfect with my Birkin. Nice to get some souvenirs from this trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Congrats on the new finds!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva [emoji2] Nice the croc arrives today.
> One of my newly painted doors
> View attachment 4399443



This is beautiful Ellie and great that you got the right doors for your home [emoji7] Looks so nice!Love the doorhandles.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning.
> 
> The door looks great Ellie. Bought two Italian leather bags for everyday use. I don`t use my designer bags for work and usually just use my Haglöf rucksack. Thought I would try to be a bit more stylish. One is for daytime and one is more for evening wear. Also got a pair of Max Mara linnen trousers for summer. Were helpful staff in both stores. Max Mara also offered a quick tailor service in case they needed alteration. I also bought a Siena handmade wool hat. It is really dark blue, nearly black so it will go perfect with my Birkin. Nice to get some souvenirs from this trip.



Sounds that you are enjoying your trip, so nice with the stylished workbags. I know rucksacks are handy but I think you will look good with a more ladylike workbag. I have 2 rucksacks, very small, Mulberry and DKNY and I strictly use them in summer at the countryhouse when biking, not even every summer [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

You always find good things to buy, love linen for summer and hats! I’m glad you are happy with the service, hope you enjoy Italy.


----------



## Serva1

DHL delivered my bag very late, almost 9pm but it was wort waiting, because the bag is so beautiful and in amazing condition for a 20yr old bag in black porosus lisse croc with white saddle stitch seam. Here are some pics including comparison pics with my alligator Kelly wallet. I will wear this bag on Monday evening at 6pm when we have two Annual General Meetings followed by a formal dinner at a very good restaurant.This bag is called Lucy and it has a discrete very special 24 FSH stamp on the front panel.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The vintage croc looks lovely and is great as a formal bag  the quality of the Kelly Wallet is amazing. We'll have a board meeting in my apartment 6.30PM Monday too.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. 

Serva, the Lucy looks lovely. Very elegant bag and I am happy it was in a good condition.

Visited 4 small organic Brunello wineyards yesterday. Excellent guide.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]
I’ve stayed home today due to migrain, but know I will recover and be able to work tomorrow. Taking it a bit easy and glad it’s soon weekend. 

Thank you for the compliments and likes, I thought I would never buy another bag but finishing with this vintage piece feels great.

Good luck with the board meeting on Monday Ellie [emoji254] and safe travels Nahreen [emoji259]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Beautiful sunny morning here today[emoji41][emoji295]️


----------



## Serva1

Evening, lazy Friday here today. Relaxing at the sofa, tomorrow I will work with some taxpapers and also partly on Sunday, but this evening is all about good food and a good sofa [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] slept very very late, which actually is good for me, because I usually don’t sleep more than 5 or 6 hrs. Feeling completely recovered from my migrain and working a bit today. 

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend [emoji259]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's nice to catch up on sleep in the weekend.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] had a productive day, still some paperwork left but I’m on scedule. Yes, probably needed the sleep but it was closer to 2pm before I got going with work and pushed until 9pm. Usually start my day earlier and finish by 6 pm.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] back to my normal scedule. Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Went truffle hunting yesterday with the dogs. Facinating how quick they found truffles and how agressively they dug in the earth to uncover them. 

Saw that LV now opened the online store in Sweden. Great if one wants to buy some items it is no longer needed to go to STH.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  truffle hunting!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning all. Went truffle hunting yesterday with the dogs. Facinating how quick they found truffles and how agressively they dug in the earth to uncover them.
> 
> Saw that LV now opened the online store in Sweden. Great if one wants to buy some items it is no longer needed to go to STH.



Truffle dogs [emoji7] that must have been interesting, I thought they use pigs...so exciting. I love both white and black truffles, with pasta, ravioli, anything...


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3] had a productive day. Trying to choose a dress and shoes for the meetings tomorrow, will carry my new croc bag and go to the hairdresser so that I can wear my hair in a bun or something...


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3][emoji295]️ Lovely sunny day here. Still not sure which dress to choose, trying to find something in black that isn’t too lacy or patterned to go with my bag...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Our last day here on the countryside. Tomorrow we go to Rome. 

Yes it was so nice to look for the truffles. Then two hours later we had these fresh truffles that we found for our pasta at dinner. Yesterday we did a cooking class and my first time to make handmade pasta. We also did brushetta with pecorino and our truffles. We baked biscotti and they were delicious. It was only me and DH with a chef for 2,5 hours.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji3] had a productive day. Trying to choose a dress and shoes for the meetings tomorrow, will carry my new croc bag and go to the hairdresser so that I can wear my hair in a bun or something...



I think you will look very stylish Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen and Serva  That's nice with the truffle cooking!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3] 
Had a wonderful dinner, so nice to enjoy gourmet food chefs have been prepping for hours. The type of food I don’t cook myself but do enjoy a couple of times a year.


----------



## Serva1

I wore a lacedress and my vintage croc bag


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]


This pic shows my dress better and the size of the Lucy bag.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Perfect outfit for the Lucy bag!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Perfect outfit for the Lucy bag!



Thank you Ellie [emoji3] Happy Easter!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Happy Easter Serva!


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3] Took a powernap after work, felt so exhausted the entire day. Then I had to go to the movies, otherwise I would have fallen asleep too early. I went to see a horror film about a serial killer and it was the worst movie I’ve ever seen, a Lars von Trier artistic nonsens and I so wanted to walk out of the theater, we were only 3 people, but it would have felt ackward. From here on I’m checking the facts, before deciding what to see.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
Everyone is leaving the city for Easter, DBF is already at the countryhouse and I’m stuck here with work...but there is always a reward in the end.


----------



## Kmora

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie [emoji3]
> View attachment 4405040
> 
> This pic shows my dress better and the size of the Lucy bag.



Wow! The dress really looks good on you! And I like the goth look


----------



## Serva1

Kmora said:


> Wow! The dress really looks good on you! And I like the goth look



Thank you Kmora, I need a little ”attitude” in my work [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Took the company car to the repair shop, found a nice sofa and now the wait begins...They promised it would be ready before my noon meeting, really hope there will be no delays. Decided to drive to the countryhouse after work, spending a couple of days and hopefully sleeping better [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

The house board meeting went well Monday, I made a presentation. After many years it's finally someone interested in the attic space. We'll see at the annual meeting on 22 May, I'll make a presentation..


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Will soon head on out in Rome. Looks like it will be a lovely day. Plan on eating some gelato today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Heading out in Rome!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie [emoji3] 

Greetings from the countryhouse, going to sleep for a long time tomorrow! Gelato in Rome is the best in the world, especially at Piazza Navona [emoji7]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 
Going to work in the garden today. Lovely sunny spring weather [emoji295]️[emoji41]


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] Didn’t plan to buy plants but couldn’t resist. Spring is the season to grow things. DBF hopes we grow tomatoes this year, need to find good plants...


----------



## Serva1

Easter Greetings


----------



## Serva1

These could survive without regular watering. DBF wants tomatoe plants and I’m going to grow my own potatoes this year...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Lovely garden pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] lazy morning here and going to work in the garden after a while...


----------



## Serva1

I’ve been thinking a while about one more Hermès bag, a small black Evelyne ghw or Evie as people call them. Usually I carry my Céline nano in python to the movies but this would be perfect [emoji3]

Funny thing is, originally when I started buying Hermès bags I didn’t even like Evies, because of the perforated H but now I start to crave for one.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon [emoji3] 
I made a butterfly bar today!




Organic honey, warm water and red wine. Sponges. 


The Bar is Open


----------



## Serva1

13C [emoji295]️[emoji41] today


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Happy Easter everyone. Been tidying up in our garden. Our plants have been taken out of the garage. They are stored there in the winter with low heat and UV lamps. Will get some new plants next week as well.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I’ve been thinking a while about one more Hermès bag, a small black Evelyne ghw or Evie as people call them. Usually I carry my Céline nano in python to the movies but this would be perfect [emoji3]
> 
> Funny thing is, originally when I started buying Hermès bags I didn’t even like Evies, because of the perforated H but now I start to crave for one.



I think one changes taste and sometimes you just need practical bags. I have so many that are impractical and delicate. That said, I still love them but they don`t get out very often.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  You brought back the nice weather from Rome


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I think one changes taste and sometimes you just need practical bags. I have so many that are impractical and delicate. That said, I still love them but they don`t get out very often.



Well said, I think it is that and even if I do carry my Bs very often I need other bags for rainy days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji295]️[emoji3] going back to town this evening, but happy I decided to take a few days off and enjoy the spring weather. Watching things grow and butterflies relaxes me. I’ve slept very well too so feel rested for next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen [emoji3]
Back in town, willwork tomorrow and have lunch with dear Mom.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'm going to paint a bit on the doors in the morning.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie [emoji3]
I’m also craiving to grab the paintbrush at the countryhouse. Going to restore some window frames this summer, spring is perfect for paintjobs!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji3] hope you have a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] lovely sunny day here. I need to take out more spring/summer outfits!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] spring cleaning at the office today. We are looking for a new fresh look. Wearing jeans and a white shirt today and comfy loafers, don’t remember having that look before at work[emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  That's nice with a new fresh look.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] Finally Friday, busy day for me...need to prep for Monday’s meetings and a lot of paperwork. Going to do a springcleaning at dear Mom’s tomorrow. We are donating a lot of things to charity.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Working a bit today and looking forward having lunch with dear Mom. We are doing a mini makeover in her home [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'm working a couple of hours on the last two doors.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening. Just back from Kulturnatten. It was great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie[emoji3] very sleepy this morning. Had another latte and 2 croissants and now waiting for the coffein to kick in. I usually only have one latte, but this morning was an emergency [emoji477]️


----------



## Serva1

Just finnished working and going for an afternoon walk, such lovely sunny weather today [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  it's been a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening [emoji3]
Had a busy day, met my lawyer in the morning and signed my will, had my company’s Annual General Meeting followed by a boardmeeting. Everything went well but I had been working a lot for those meetings. 

BB, those dessertpics [emoji7] love eclair, looks so yummy. You seem to enjoy good things in life, art&culture, animals, food and travelling. I’m green with envy [emoji3] My life is all about work, handbags and nieces. Hopefully more time at the countryhouse this summer...



My vintage croc bag and a second breakfast after my morning meeting [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Glad Valborg/Glada Vappen! 

Today the Havis Amanda statue at the heart of Helsinki gets her white ” studentmössa”. There are 4 universities/academic schools that take turns in crowning this statue. According to some sources this is a tradition since 1909 or 1921, happened illegally first but from 1951 to this day there is a permit and I’ve participated once in the crowning and it was so much fun! I’ve also been a spectator a number of times.

People of all ages celebrate this evening, and at 6pm we start to wear our ”white caps”, when the statue is crowned. The crowning event happens simultaneously in many cities in Finland. People watch the event, so it’s a carnival and the festivities continue tomorrow in the two parks, the Finnish speaking people go to another park and the Swedish speaking Finns celebrate in the park next to my home. People eat a brunch at a nice restaurant or enjoy a lavish picnic in the park, listening to academic choirs.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] hope you have a lovely 1st of May [emoji92] or Labour Day as it is called in English.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  yes it's nice weather now too


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening.
Wet and upset cat earlier today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. So nice with a day off in the middle of the week.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, yes I agree. I only worked for two hours today and spent most of the time enjoying brunch and outdoors. Some pics from yesterday, such a carneval and great weather. 


The crowning of Havis Amanda



The Swedish Embassy is the powder coloured building to the right, next to our City Hall, the blue building.



Champagne always tastes good outdoors when the weather is a bit chilly.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Great pics Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen [emoji3]
The sudden change in weather makes me take a train today, because driving for 3 hours with summertires doesn’t tempt me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] Dear niece is making me smile this weekend [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Hope everyone is enjoying a relaxing Sunday! The sunny weather has returned [emoji295]️ Doing laundry today, finishing the last taxpapers and helping dear niece with her forthcoming English exam. Her pronunciation and vocabulary is astonishing for a 9 yr old and she only makes a few spelling mistakes.

My older niece will soon receive her first Hermès bag, a B35 in feu ghw, as a graduation present. Will be fun to see her expression when she gets her first big orange bag and I’ve added a matching belt and linen baginsert for an extra surprise.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  That will be a nice surprise with the orange box!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]
All tax reports done, staying in my work scedule and keeping the deadlines. Feels good to finish on time and be able to say no to things that would make me distracted from my timetable.

Dear niece and bf suggested we go on a 25 day Mediterranean cruise. The ship is from 2015 so I guess I survive. I will soon book the trip, Paris will have to wait. Instead it will be Rome, Monaco, Barcelona, Gibraltar...so a few new Hermès stores to explore [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  a Mediterranean cruise!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

Yes Ellie, cruise booked and today I will book the flights. Looking forward being in Rome again and visiting Barcelona,Marseille & Monte Carlo for the first time. My parisian hairdresser is from Marseille. I’m not a cruise person, but being in good company and having a nice cabin helps. I will bring with me a good book just in case. No wifi in the cabins though, there is an internet café on board, but I need to find out if my phone or Ipad works.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Flights booked, checking out hotels...Moving to a new home a week before going on the cruise so a lot of things to do in 4 weeks. Taking the opportunity and going to the countryhouse this weekend. There will probably not be so much time later to relax.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva - Wow a new home!  Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva - Wow a new home!  Congrats!



Morning Ellie [emoji3] yes it will be nice to move and very healthy to make an inventory and decide what pieces of furniture, clothes, porcelain etc. I really want to keep. 

Framing a Hermès scarf or 2 for the new home but nothing else. I have too much stuff, keeping the garage here and finding a tennant for my current home. I have another garage close to the new home so here I will only store things before I know what to do with them. Letting go is easier when you see how nice it is to only have the essentials.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's nice to make a fresh start with decorating a new home.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] 

Yes, decorationg a new home is always fun. There is a small store that sells French old chandeliers. They are about to close and the storeowner will retire. They once had this mountain chrystal (real chrystals) chandelier from the 1730s and it was perfect in every way but I was a bit hesitant about the pricetag. I so regret not buying it! Now they are selling everything out at reasonable prices but they have strange opening hours and I haven’t been able to visit the store. Secretly dreaming about a new chandelier. 

I just booked a flight to STH tomorrow. Will buy my favourite tea and go back in the evening. After arriving home I will take my car to the countryhouse where DBF already is. Returning home on Sunday. So nice with a daytrip to STH!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Have a nice STH trip! Old chandeliers with rock crystals are amazing it's probably a huge amount of work gone into collecting the rare crystals!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie [emoji3]
> 
> Yes, decorationg a new home is always fun. There is a small store that sells French old chandeliers. They are about to close and the storeowner will retire. They once had this mountain chrystal (real chrystals) chandelier from the 1730s and it was perfect in every way but I was a bit hesitant about the pricetag. I so regret not buying it! Now they are selling everything out at reasonable prices but they have strange opening hours and I haven’t been able to visit the store. Secretly dreaming about a new chandelier.
> 
> I just booked a flight to STH tomorrow. Will buy my favourite tea and go back in the evening. After arriving home I will take my car to the countryhouse where DBF already is. Returning home on Sunday. So nice with a daytrip to STH!



The cruise sounds lovely. I am sure you will have a great time. So many different places you get to visit. 

I will just miss you in STH this time. I am there now for work but will be spending my day in a room without window. Will return home in the evening. Will go again next week for more work.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Are you finished with decorating your new apartment? We will do some small renovations next year. Not because it is needed but because I want to change the colour on the walls in three rooms. When we built the house in 2005, we had to make so many decisions at once so some of the choices might not have been optimal.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> Morning Ellie. Are you finished with decorating your new apartment? We will do some small renovations next year. Not because it is needed but because I want to change the colour on the walls in three rooms. When we built the house in 2005, we had to make so many decisions at once so some of the choices might not have been optimal.


Morning Nahreen, that's nice to change colors in rooms. I'm finished so far but looking at small Ikea wardrobes, perhaps hand paint one so it looks old on the outside (oak finish on the inside).


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen [emoji1]
Relaxing at Wienercaféet. My friend decided to rush over to NK while I take it easy and enjoy a breakfast before shopping





The dessert selection is fabulous, decided to go for the traditional lemon merengue, because it has changed in appearance but the taste is probably the same. Greetings to BB I”m finally here again!!!

Nahreen, so sorry to miss you this time. My trip was totally unplanned. Going straight to the countryhouse when I return home this evening. Need to relax.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  Have a nice STH trip! Old chandeliers with rock crystals are amazing it's probably a huge amount of work gone into collecting the rare crystals!



Thank you dear Ellie, going to browse some stores but most of all, need to buy my favourite tea and some coffey too. Hoping the customs won’t stop me carrying over 100g of tea[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

The rock chrystals were amazing and some people believe in the healing power too...still kicking myself for not buying the unique piece!


----------



## Serva1

The beautiful 13mm porosus lisse croc belt was still at HNK so my friend bought it today. I looked at some scarves and shawls, found a beautiful summerhat but will wait and check what I will find iat Hermès in Rome, Barcelona, Monte Carlo and Neapels.


----------



## Serva1

WhenI fell in love with Hermès I never liked the Evelyne, a bag that so many enjoy. The tpm size however is very cute especially with ghw.


----------



## Serva1

Some action pics from today








A light lunch at ST






Now relaxing at the lounge, very happy with my K28


----------



## Serva1

I’ve visited ST a number of times but didn”t know that Estrid Ericson’s office was restored.






Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend. Had a fabulous time in ST and came home with a bag of goodies, including my tea![emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

The compulsory dessert pic for BB [emoji1]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Thanks for all the pics! and pics from ST too!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. Finally home. I am exhausted after a long work week. Can`t believe I have to go to STH again on Tuesday evening for meetings on Wednesday. 

Great you had a lovely time Serva. I also saw that mini evelyn yesterday, it is really qute. I also saw the hat. Re-stocked with my favorite Earl Grey tea from NK.


----------



## Serva1

Relaxing at the countryhouse, trips always make me tired and I did walk a lot today. Love visiting ST but always wonderful to return back home. 

Glad you enjoyed the pics Ellie [emoji3] need to check tomorrow if they all downloaded as they should have. It had rainedin Helsinki today so being in ST was the perfect escape.

I don’t envy you at all Nahreen for having to travel for work and meetings. Hope you get your strength back during the weekend and relax. I left all workpapers at home, going to prep Monday’s meetings in town and only relax when I’m here at the countryside.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]



Having my morning latte with NK’s italienskrost and watching local birdlife.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
nice pic!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic!



Morning Ellie, a bit chilly here today but cosy. Having a lazy Saturday, feels good to escape the city and all the work papers including the laptop.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie, a bit chilly here today but cosy. Having a lazy Saturday, feels good to escape the city and all the work papers including the laptop.


I'm having the laundry room in the morning, also organizing my basement and attic storage.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I'm having the laundry room in the morning, also organizing my basement and attic storage.



Sounds like you are having an active day Ellie. I usually do laundry in the weekend too but today is all about relaxing and being a sofa potatoe [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  yes I got a lot done today, also working a few hours on the last two doors.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3]

Isn’t it rewarding to be able to do some things yourself rather than always hire someone to do the job ( and pay more)! Every time I use the main entrance to the villa I remember how much I worked with the door and applied 8 thin layers of linseed oil lack to get the finish I wanted. It sure is wonderful to enjoy the fruit of your work.


----------



## Serva1

Going home in the evening after a relaxing weekend at the countryhouse. Next week will be workwise busy as always, but I’m prepared. Don’t know when I have time to come here again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes it's nice to do it yourself. I'll hire a carpentry to do the doorframes though. Also planning if I'm going ahead with the attic space (I'll know more in the end of May), move things to the basement storage and move around a wardrobe etc.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] 

Knowing what you can do and when to get help is crucial. I will not do a lot of restoring at the countryhouse this summer due to the cruise. I hope I can start early next spring, love renovating, keeps my thoughts away from work and relaxes me. Many projects, like windows, can be done outdoors.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] busy day here today. A bit tired, hoping to get some rest during the weekend...


----------



## Serva1

Booked the hotel in Rome yesterday so now we are all set for the trip. I need to do some paperwork because of dear little niece. Luckily we have the same surname, helps when we travel together.


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji3]
Just finished my day and since I didn’t have time to eat today I came to my favourite café. Gravlax and good tea!


----------



## Elliespurse

Mmmm  Evening Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3]

Sunny day, great to be able to wear more summerlike outfits for work. Going to my beautician today and have been invited to a graduation party this evening. I RSVP:ed so I feel I needto show up even if I would feel a bit tired after work...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes nice weather today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Hello! I´m based in Stockholm, hoping to join your forum


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. One more working day, then finally weekend.


----------



## Nahreen

lifelover said:


> Hello! I´m based in Stockholm, hoping to join your forum



Welcome.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  Yes finally weekend


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
Finally Friday, busy day today.


----------



## lifelover

Nahreen said:


> Welcome.


Thank you! Very happy to join


----------



## Serva1

Didn’t have time to eat lunch so enjoying Afternoon Tea instead at our ”Grand”. It’s a new menu  andI enjoy it much better than last time. Everything is delicious! Celebrating some important decisions and a successful contract. 

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

They didn’t serve clotted cream but otherwise fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Congrats on the work! Afternoon tea looks nice


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Congrats on the work! Afternoon tea looks nice



Evening Ellie [emoji3] thank you and yes it was nice. Last time I enjoyed afternoon tea in Ldn with Nahreen. It was a year ago, should do it more often. Going to try Hotel George next. It’s my favourite new hotel here in Helsinki.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie [emoji3] thank you and yes it was nice. Last time I enjoyed afternoon tea in Ldn with Nahreen. It was a year ago, should do it more often. Going to try Hotel George next. It’s my favourite new hotel here in Helsinki.



I loved having afternoon tea with you in Ldn Serva. Hope we get too meet again soon. Your afternoon tea looks delicious.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie [emoji3] I need to work today, going to the office, but also some fun like having lunch with dear Mom and giving my niece her first Birkin bag as a present.


----------



## Serva1

On my way to see dear niece and giving her a B35 with matching H belt, twillies and linen baginsert.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  It'll be nice opening the orange boxes!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie [emoji3] Dear niece was very happy, opening the boxes and she will enjoy her accomplishments and the bag for years.


----------



## Serva1

Morning [emoji3]
No lazy Sunday here today, but still enjoying the beautiful weather [emoji295]️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## lifelover

Happy Sunday everyone  hope everyone is well!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Enjoying a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Yes it's a lazy Sunday


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, gorgeous weather today, having a break from paperwork and enjoying the sunny weather and my balcony view. A lot of boats in the sea!


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## lifelover

Good evening. Just saw that LV had another price increase


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning LL


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Good evening!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone [emoji3] 

I’m sorry lifelover I haven’t noticed you here at CS before, you are most welcome [emoji3] 

Ellie, these price increases always surprise me. I visited our boutique a week ago just to find out if my customized jewellery box will arrive as estimated next month. They told me it’s going to be later, which is fine. I’m glad I sealed the deal for the fixed price, I hope there are no changes in that policy since I used a credit note to cover about 2/3 of the costs. 

No meetings today, hoping to finish a lot of paperwork today since there are no interruptions during the day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I look forward to the jewellery box pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie
Will definitely post pics of the jewellery box when it arrives. LV is not Hermès so I hope it will arrive before Christmas.
Went to a bday party yesterday, it was lovely, good catering food and placecards but still relaxed. The event took place at an old villa by the sea. People used to have summerhouses a hundred years ago very close to their city homes and they immigrated in summer to these houses. Most have been sold or are in use all year. This was strictly in use in summer only, which is rare, and only a 20 min drive from my home in the heart of the city. The view overlooking the sea was amazing!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice it's still used as a summer home.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm just back from the annual meeting, it looks positive with the attic space so far.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie
Great news that our attic project looks good. This is the time of year when most of the annual meetings take place. I have an AGM this evening and an important one next Monday. Boardmeeting on Wednesday to prepare, the last investment decisions and after that moving to my new home. 

The guy who polishes all the wooden floors starts working on Monday and a week after that the kitchen guys install the cabinets and appliences. At the same time I have important paperwork to finish and in the evenings prepare moving to the new home. My long vacation abroad starts 5 days after moving so I don’t really have time to settle, just leaving everything and probably sleeping a lot after all the action


----------



## Serva1

I just deleted the tPF app, which I have liked, but it doesn’t work anymore as it should. I downloaded it from Appstore but Vlad has made some changes and it’s a sample I don’t recall what the text was but it was something about tapatalk or something...


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon, the weather is pretty terrible now in Stockholm.


----------



## Kmora

Good evening,

Is there anyone here that could recommend a really good cobbler in Stockholm? That is used to designer shoes.

I have just bought a pair of Chloe Susannas from the MyTheresa sale and I would like to have a protective sole on the leather sole. And I also have one pair of favourite shoes that are falling apart which I want to know if they are repaireable or not.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Kmora  I don't know good cobblers in Stockholm right now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Kmora said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Is there anyone here that could recommend a really good cobbler in Stockholm? That is used to designer shoes.
> 
> I have just bought a pair of Chloe Susannas from the MyTheresa sale and I would like to have a protective sole on the leather sole. And I also have one pair of favourite shoes that are falling apart which I want to know if they are repaireable or not.




Bäckmans Skoservice is very good.

https://www.backmansskoservice.se/


----------



## Kmora

Blueberry12 said:


> Bäckmans Skoservice is very good.
> 
> https://www.backmansskoservice.se/



Thank you!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Good evening.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Hope everyone is fine. 

My tpf app has stopped working on both my phone and Ipad. Took a few days before I realised it was not just a temporary problem. I tried downloading it again but it still does not work.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I just deleted the tPF app, which I have liked, but it doesn’t work anymore as it should. I downloaded it from Appstore but Vlad has made some changes and it’s a sample I don’t recall what the text was but it was something about tapatalk or something...



Exactly the same problem as I have.


----------



## Kmora

Yeah, they actually closed down the App since some third party wasn’t secure enough with personal information.

So to honor that they took away the App until there is some other solution.

Vlad promisef they would do even more updates to the webpage to make it even more compatible with smartphones.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for the intel Kmora I hope the App will come back, because I’m not used to this other version and it is really difficult to read my favourite topics. Keeps me away from tPF..

Today I cleaned out some stuff from my garage still need to find time to continue but I’m busy with work and prepping a very important boardmeeting tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone

I feel your frustration Nahreen, Knowing you enjoy using the App too. Hope you are fine and enjoy your garden. 

Had 3 boxes of strawberries today, tge first Finnish ones. Had dumplings for lunch and antipasti in the evening. DBF has begun jogging, such a nice surprise, hoping we can do sports together after a while. He said he will take his jogging shoes to the cruise, our cabin is next to the sporting facilities and the track.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie
Busy day, took some measurements at the new flat. The hardwood floors will be polished next week and the new kitchen and wardrobes will be installed the following week after which I’m moving to the new home. I will go on the month long trip abroad & cruise 5 days later so most of my things will stay in boxes.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's nice with the new home


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie extremely busy day, had to travel to a meeting for work and took the train. Afterwards my brother and I went to check my father’s hunting lodge.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Kmora

Good afternoon!



Blueberry12 said:


> Bäckmans Skoservice is very good.
> 
> https://www.backmansskoservice.se/


I left 6 pairs of shoes for reparation and adding extra sole today! Haha, my first time going to a cobbler. I really need to take care of my shoes in the future. Both sustainable and economical. And also you get to keep your favourite shoes for some extra years!


----------



## Kmora

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for the intel Kmora I hope the App will come back, because I’m not used to this other version and it is really difficult to read my favourite topics. Keeps me away from tPF..
> 
> Today I cleaned out some stuff from my garage still need to find time to continue but I’m busy with work and prepping a very important boardmeeting tomorrow.



What features/topics are your favourites with tPF? Maybe I could help with an easy (and logical) instruction/tips. 

I do also have problems switching from app to webpage but I am getting into it more and more.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Kmora


----------



## Blueberry12

Kmora said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> 
> I left 6 pairs of shoes for reparation and adding extra sole today! Haha, my first time going to a cobbler. I really need to take care of my shoes in the future. Both sustainable and economical. And also you get to keep your favourite shoes for some extra years!




Great. I hope you’ll be happy with the result.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Good evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone
Been busy with work and organizing my move to the new home. At the moment they are installing kitchen cabinets etc for the 3rd day, The locksmith comes today and the cleaning team on Saturday. I feel I’m pretty organized and have everything in control but of course it would be nicer to be on holiday while preparing for the move and not work in between. 

Kmora, I mostly read the Hermès forum due to my obsession with the brand. I also like VCA jewellery. What are your favourites?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon. Couldn´t sleep very well last night, the neighbor next door was watching TV pretty loudly past midnight and the walls are very thin. I could hear everything and could not sleep. I banged on the wall and then he shut off the TV at last.

I´m intrested to know how you feel about this. Watching TV is of course nothing wrong, but on a weekday past midnight in a very old loud building where everyone can hear everything is very questionable to me. How do you feel about this? Would something like this bother you?


----------



## Elliespurse

lifelover said:


> Good afternoon. Couldn´t sleep very well last night, the neighbor next door was watching TV pretty loudly past midnight and the walls are very thin. I could hear everything and could not sleep. I banged on the wall and then he shut off the TV at last.
> 
> I´m intrested to know how you feel about this. Watching TV is of course nothing wrong, but on a weekday past midnight in a very old loud building where everyone can hear everything is very questionable to me. How do you feel about this? Would something like this bother you?


Evening LL. I don't think it's ok to watch TV with high volume if it bothers the neighbors. If the walls are thin you have to be more careful. I'm sorry you couldn't sleep because of this. Could you talk to more neighbors or the landlord?


----------



## lifelover

Elliespurse said:


> Evening LL. I don't think it's ok to watch TV with high volume if it bothers the neighbors. If the walls are thin you have to be more careful. I'm sorry you couldn't sleep because of this. Could you talk to more neighbors or the landlord?


Thank you Ellis. I did ring the neighbor´s door but he did not open, as l had to go to work in a few hours putting up with this was not an option so l banged as loud as l could on the wall and then the TV shut of right away. I have since got the number for Störningsjouren.

Not to mention this is the same person who plays music on a high volume during the day.  Currently l am also battling a pretty bad cold so l am extra sensitive.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning LL  I hope the cold gets better.


----------



## lifelover

Elliespurse said:


> Morning LL  I hope the cold gets better.


Thank you Ellies! It´s somewhat better but still feeling pretty groggy. The weather is amazing today, too bad l´m at home with a cup of tea. Hope you are having a great day


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL  Yes nice weather today


----------



## lifelover

Good evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Good evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone ☀️


----------



## Serva1

lifelover said:


> Good afternoon. Couldn´t sleep very well last night, the neighbor next door was watching TV pretty loudly past midnight and the walls are very thin. I could hear everything and could not sleep. I banged on the wall and then he shut off the TV at last.
> 
> I´m intrested to know how you feel about this. Watching TV is of course nothing wrong, but on a weekday past midnight in a very old loud building where everyone can hear everything is very questionable to me. How do you feel about this? Would something like this bother you?



In Finland it’s house&city rules night time 23 to 7 meaning no loud noises, you are allowed to take a shower but not wash clothes and definitely no disturbing sounds. I usually advice to make notes, first trying to discuss with the neighbour, if nothing happens then adress the house board and enclose the written observations.

My bf a l w a y s uses a cordless headset if he wants to watch TV late. If we have a party I inform my neighbours with a nice card so that they know we have a party/dinner on Saturday and apologize for any inconveniance and make sure that the party ends by 23. When I was younger and wanted to continue we took the party to a nightclub. Nowadays we prefer having guests at the countryhouse where we have no immediate neighbours.

I’ve had a migrain a couple of times when my upstairs neighbours, around 70 yrs old, have had dinner guests and gosh how the hostess laughter sounds and I can hear her ladyship’s footsteps...but during the day before 23 I just have to endure. Too loud musik is of course something else but a consert pianist can practise or give lessons without any means to interrupt it.

Hope you are feeling better and that the noise gets more tolerable. Bring it up for discussion first before taking it one step further. Face to face conversation can make wonders.


----------



## Serva1

Cleaning team will work in the new appartment today, after which I will start taking stuff to my new home. The guys will transport the heavy furniture tomorrow. I had a custom built in bookshelf here in my old home, practically a wall of books, and I’ve packed most away in boxes, including my vast collection of LV coffeytable books, art, fashion and design. I didn’t realise I had so many books about fine dining and cooking, only taking a minimal collection to the new home. Will add more stuff later, take this as an opportunity to downsize drastically. 

I’m keeping the two car garage for storage and will go through my possessions in fall/winter, my obeam is to get rid of most. So many nice clothes I no longer wear...keeping my collection of coats but dresses have to go.Moving is cleansing for me.


----------



## Serva1

Picked up my customized LV jewellery box, just in time before my forthcoming trip. It arrived earlier than expected. Looks better in real life, love the interior lining (cyan). Taking the plastic off in my new home and making it a decorative piece.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Picked up my customized LV jewellery box, just in time before my forthcoming trip. It arrived earlier than expected. Looks better in real life, love the interior lining (cyan). Taking the plastic off in my new home and making it a decorative piece.


It looks amazing!!  The black and cyan colors are perfection!  LV knows how to make a quality piece! Congrats!!


----------



## lifelover

Serva1 said:


> In Finland it’s house&city rules night time 23 to 7 meaning no loud noises, you are allowed to take a shower but not wash clothes and definitely no disturbing sounds. I usually advice to make notes, first trying to discuss with the neighbour, if nothing happens then adress the house board and enclose the written observations.
> 
> My bf a l w a y s uses a cordless headset if he wants to watch TV late. If we have a party I inform my neighbours with a nice card so that they know we have a party/dinner on Saturday and apologize for any inconveniance and make sure that the party ends by 23. When I was younger and wanted to continue we took the party to a nightclub. Nowadays we prefer having guests at the countryhouse where we have no immediate neighbours.
> 
> I’ve had a migrain a couple of times when my upstairs neighbours, around 70 yrs old, have had dinner guests and gosh how the hostess laughter sounds and I can hear her ladyship’s footsteps...but during the day before 23 I just have to endure. Too loud musik is of course something else but a consert pianist can practise or give lessons without any means to interrupt it.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better and that the noise gets more tolerable. Bring it up for discussion first before taking it one step further. Face to face conversation can make wonders.



Thank you so much for your advice! Yes it truly is annoying and disturbing, and quite frankly not acceptable imo past a certain time. Also what really bothers me but l feel like l will have to endure is his constant music throughout the day, but during the day there is not much to do. There are 3 names on the door so not sure who´s apartment it is but l will look into it if he is subletting or what the situation is because you are not typically allowed to rent out your apartment. I saw him a few days ago and he gave me a dirty look so not sure how cooperative he would be. 



Serva1 said:


> Cleaning team will work in the new appartment today, after which I will start taking stuff to my new home. The guys will transport the heavy furniture tomorrow. I had a custom built in bookshelf here in my old home, practically a wall of books, and I’ve packed most away in boxes, including my vast collection of LV coffeytable books, art, fashion and design. I didn’t realise I had so many books about fine dining and cooking, only taking a minimal collection to the new home. Will add more stuff later, take this as an opportunity to downsize drastically.
> 
> I’m keeping the two car garage for storage and will go through my possessions in fall/winter, my obeam is to get rid of most. So many nice clothes I no longer wear...keeping my collection of coats but dresses have to go.Moving is cleansing for me.



Sounds like things are coming along well! 



Serva1 said:


> Picked up my customized LV jewellery box, just in time before my forthcoming trip. It arrived earlier than expected. Looks better in real life, love the interior lining (cyan). Taking the plastic off in my new home and making it a decorative piece.



Beautiful! Very gorgeous! Will look stunning l am sure in the new place!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL


----------



## lifelover

Good evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
Some pix from London.


----------



## lifelover

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!
> Some pix from London.
> 
> View attachment 4455958
> View attachment 4455959
> View attachment 4455960
> View attachment 4455961


Yum! Looks amazing!


----------



## Serva1

Morning  
We just had a rainfall and it cooled down the temperature to a plesant level. Making pancaces with fresh Finnish strawberries and maple syrup for dear niece. We are both in ” Rome time” eager to fly away on Tue. My last meetings are on Mon and I have already packed the bags so I’m ready to go on holiday. My good friend in Rome is missing ” surskorpor”, we have those dry thin ones made of rye,  so I will fill my cabin trolley with them.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie&LL for the compliments, really like my over priced customized jewellerybox, thinking what a nice piece of jewellery I could have bought with the money, but since a refund was not possible and I got a 10.000SEK. higher price for the bag, that was defective according to LV, I’m pleased with the outcome. But without the credit note I would never have paid the pricetag. I compare every purchase to either a Hermès Birkin or VCA jewellery. Makes me focus on the things I really enjoy. 

BB, love you food&dessert pics. Wishing you a wonderful time in Ldn ✨☀️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Nice plans for Rome


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon


----------



## lifelover

Serva1 said:


> Morning
> We just had a rainfall and it cooled down the temperature to a plesant level. Making pancaces with fresh Finnish strawberries and maple syrup for dear niece. We are both in ” Rome time” eager to fly away on Tue. My last meetings are on Mon and I have already packed the bags so I’m ready to go on holiday. My good friend in Rome is missing ” surskorpor”, we have those dry thin ones made of rye,  so I will fill my cabin trolley with them.



Rome sounds amazing, hope you will have a great time!



Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie&LL for the compliments, really like my over priced customized jewellerybox, thinking what a nice piece of jewellery I could have bought with the money, but since a refund was not possible and I got a 10.000SEK. higher price for the bag, that was defective according to LV, I’m pleased with the outcome. But without the credit note I would never have paid the pricetag. I compare every purchase to either a Hermès Birkin or VCA jewellery. Makes me focus on the things I really enjoy.
> 
> BB, love you food&dessert pics. Wishing you a wonderful time in Ldn ✨☀️



What bag did you return?


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## lifelover

Good evening. 
I was just informed today that my mom has been diagnosed with osteoporosis (benskörhet) so feeling very down right now


----------



## Elliespurse

lifelover said:


> Good evening.
> I was just informed today that my mom has been diagnosed with osteoporosis (benskörhet) so feeling very down right now


I'm sorry for you and your mom, is it possible to slow it down with food etc?


----------



## lifelover

Elliespurse said:


> I'm sorry for you and your mom, is it possible to slow it down with food etc?


Thank you Ellies. Well I only know what I ´ve read online, she has a follow up appointment in two weeks so we will see what they say but she will be getting treatment for it. I read that certain types of foods are good and also exercise. This runs in the family so unfourtunetly I am not very surprised.


----------



## Serva1

lifelover said:


> Rome sounds amazing, hope you will have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> What bag did you return?


A B35 togo etoupe. My first H bag.


----------



## Serva1

lifelover said:


> Good evening.
> I was just informed today that my mom has been diagnosed with osteoporosis (benskörhet) so feeling very down right now



I hope your mom gets good medication. My mom has had osteroposis for about 10 yrs now but unless you know she has the diagnose you wouldn’t know. She is very fragile, like a ballerina. I’m sorry your mother is sick, hope she has a good doctore, there are things you can do to slow it down.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you everyone for wishing me a nice vacation. Hoping to chime in regulary with pics but you never know with these connections  Wishing everyone a wonderful relaxing summer, hugs Serva ☀️✨


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, have a great time


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon. Got a call from my SA at Louis Vuitton saying an item I bought four years ago has been deemed defective and that I can bring it in and pick something else. I was really surprised, I haven´t had any issues with it and I like it a lot so I think I am just going to keep it, even tough it is tempting to check off something off of my wishlist.



Serva1 said:


> A B35 togo etoupe. My first H bag.


Not very often you hear about defective H bags, what was the issue with it if you don´t mind me asking? 



Serva1 said:


> I hope your mom gets good medication. My mom has had osteroposis for about 10 yrs now but unless you know she has the diagnose you wouldn’t know. She is very fragile, like a ballerina. I’m sorry your mother is sick, hope she has a good doctore, there are things you can do to slow it down.



Thank you. Do you have any tips how you can slow it down?



Serva1 said:


> Thank you everyone for wishing me a nice vacation. Hoping to chime in regulary with pics but you never know with these connections  Wishing everyone a wonderful relaxing summer, hugs Serva ☀️✨



Have a wonderful summer and vacation!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## lifelover

Good evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL


----------



## lifelover

Good evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## lifelover

Good morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Good evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## lifelover

Good evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Good evening.
Woke up at 5.30 am today by the neighbor playing music. Called störningsjouren but he turned it off before they came.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning LL  I hope you get some quiet time this week.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from sunny Malaga ☀️ Wishing everyone a relaxing summer. Next stop Barcelona and Hermès


----------



## lifelover

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from sunny Malaga ☀️ Wishing everyone a relaxing summer. Next stop Barcelona and Hermès


Looking great! Hope you are having an amazing time!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Malaga!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Good evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone and greetings from Barcelona! I’m sorry lifelover that your neigbours are still noisy and don’t care about other people.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Have a great time in Barcelona!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I need to get used to not having the app and actively visit tpf using the browser. Looking forward to some days off from work during Midsummer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Hoping for great weekend weather.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from sunny Barcelona. A very busy vity, feels more crowded than Paris. Met a lovely SA who would have offered me a B25 as they sold a KP yesterday, but I only wanted the Tapis Persanes moussie, not the best cw but still happy as it goes well with black and also white linen.


----------



## Serva1

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing Midsummer. I usually like staying at the countryhouse this time of year, but it has been fun exploring different cities. Tomorrow still in Barcelona and then Marseille.


----------



## Serva1

Barcelona isall about Gaudi. Going to the La Sagrada Familia tomorrow. It’s estimated that it will be built in 2026 but people are very sceptic about that.


----------



## lifelover

Good evening. Beautiful pictures


----------



## Serva1

Me and my dear niece went to the funniest ladies restroom ever. The music was like clubmusic, very loud, and it was located in the basement of a Catalanian restaurant


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from sunny Barcelona. A very busy vity, feels more crowded than Paris. Met a lovely SA who would have offered me a B25 as they sold a KP yesterday, but I only wanted the Tapis Persanes moussie, not the best cw but still happy as it goes well with black and also white linen.



I am sure your new moussie it will look lovely with white clothes.It is also nice to have some "souvenirs" from the holiday.It is always nice to be offered some extra goodies. I am trying to stay focused on working towards an exotic bag but I am tempted with the Hermes silk toucan shawl that is coming for autumn/winter. Now I´m just waiting to see which colours that are coming.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. One more day of work than an extra long weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning


Morning Ellie and greetings from sunny Marseille. Will explore some parts of the city today including a visit to Hermès. 

Hoping everyone has a lovely Midsummer Day, here it is +28C and humid weather so a white linen dress is my outfit for the day. Enclosed the traditional breakfast pic


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.

Wishing everyone a lovely Midsummer. Will just relax and read books this weekend. 

Serva have a lovely day in Marseille. Hope you see some nice things at Hermes. I went through my scarv drawer and there are so many unused ones. I must refrain from buying any more 90 ones.


----------



## lifelover

Happy midsummer!


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy midsummer LL


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and greetings from sunny Monaco. Going to explore the city, visit the palace and enjoy the luxurious surroundings including the Bond vibe at the Casino


----------



## lifelover

Good evening  



Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie and greetings from sunny Monaco. Going to explore the city, visit the palace and enjoy the luxurious surroundings including the Bond vibe at the Casino



Sounds like the perfect day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## lifelover

Goos evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening and greetings from Livorno. I”ve bought a lot of white linen and also 3 black outfits, because my dear niece said they look good on me. I”m slowly getting used to the heat. 

Marseille, Barcelona and Monte Carlo have all been nice. I really liked Hermès at the latter.  We are the only Finns on this cruise, I’ve not met any Scandinavians either. 

Nahreen, I feel like you, having four 90s silks is enough for me.


----------



## Serva1

Oysters for staters and enjoying the view


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, sitting at the breakfast table again. Had Afternoon Tea with dear niece. It was the first time ever for her and she liked it a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL


----------



## kashmira

Hello everyone! I hope you all are fine! I haven't been on tPF for ages... I have just been back to fantastic Deauville. I placed an order when I was there last summer and it arrived very quick this time (in fact it has been waiting for me to pick it up!)


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone

Kashmira, your new B30? is stunning, love the pink lining Huge congrats, I know you have been wanting a gold bag for a while. Deauville is so beautiful, enjoy your vacation. 

We areärive to Dubrovnik today (Croatia). My dbf bought me a gorgeous flower arrangement to our cabin. My dear niece loves it too


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, great pic!
@kashmira - Congrats on your new H items!  Gorgeous color choices!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you all are fine! I haven't been on tPF for ages... I have just been back to fantastic Deauville. I placed an order when I was there last summer and it arrived very quick this time (in fact it has been waiting for me to pick it up!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471493
> View attachment 4471494
> View attachment 4471495
> View attachment 4471496
> View attachment 4471497



How lovely Kashmira. So nice with the matching acessories to the bag.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Kashmira, your new B30? is stunning, love the pink lining Huge congrats, I know you have been wanting a gold bag for a while. Deauville is so beautiful, enjoy your vacation.
> 
> We areärive to Dubrovnik today (Croatia). My dbf bought me a gorgeous flower arrangement to our cabin. My dear niece loves it too


That was so nice of your Dbf. The flowers looks stunning.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. So glad it is weekend. I still have 2,5 weeks to work before summer vacation.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&LL greetings from Rijeke, Croatia. I was ill for two days and didn’t go ashore. I regret missing Kotor, Montenegro. Both dbf and niece said it was verybeautiful. We are going to Italy again, the city of Trieste.


----------



## Serva1

I’ve read that the weather in Finland hasn’t been that great, don’t know how it has been in Sweden, but I’m not used to 33C and feels even warmer so I prefer around 20C. Looking forward visiting Capri and seeing friends. The Hermès store will be exciting to visit as well. But before that we still have 8 more days at sea and visiting Korfu, Valetta ( Malta), Catania ( Sicily) and finally Naples with a daytrip to Capri. Some seadays too.


----------



## Serva1

Some pics from Dubrownik. Lov d the old city where they film the Game of Thrones, as I might already have mentioned in a previous post


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, I'm glad you feel better now. Great pics!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening.
Ozzy is tired.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Thank you Ellie. I have taken photos of small details of houses. For example doors, door handles, crests, decorations, pilars and a detail from a fountan. At times it feels funny when the small stuff catches my eyes in a massive building


----------



## Serva1

Morning
I find the small things interesting in houses like doors, door handles, details of decorations, crests and like this small detail of a huge fountain.


----------



## Serva1

Ozzy is the cutest! Hope you enjoy the summer dear BB


----------



## Serva1

LL, what brands/shoes or accessories do you like? I usually say women are either shoe or bag lovers, some like equally both...By now you most certainly know I’m all about Hermès, visiting the stores around the world and my bf says I have to make a H map of all the boutiques I’ve been to


----------



## Serva1

Partly diuble post about my picdetails do to bad internet, we are still at sea and I thought it didn’t post my message...Will now plan my day in Trieste and hoping to find more interesting pics. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday at CS


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Thanks for the lovely pics Serva. Sorry to hear you have been ill. Hope you feel better now so you can enjoy the rest of your trip. It seems like a very long cruise. I have only done a 7 day long one in the Carribean. 

We have had really warm weather but also some with lots of rain. The AC in the bedroom is a must. DH bought it last summer when I was ill. I don`t think I would have managed the treatment without it.

I am afraid my H map would be very limited. I did most of my traveling before my interest in H.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  and Ozzy  and Nahreen


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Kashmira, your new B30? is stunning, love the pink lining Huge congrats, I know you have been wanting a gold bag for a while. Deauville is so beautiful, enjoy your vacation.
> 
> We areärive to Dubrovnik today (Croatia). My dbf bought me a gorgeous flower arrangement to our cabin. My dear niece loves it too


Thank you Serva!  It is 30 and yes a bag in gold has been on my wish list for a while. I asked for it last summer and it arrived surprisingly fast! 

Beautiful flower arrangement!


----------



## kashmira

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva, great pic!
> @kashmira - Congrats on your new H items!  Gorgeous color choices!


Thank you! I want my bags to be neutral and my accessories bright so I am  very happy for this Birkin (and the bastia and the belt also of course!)


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> How lovely Kashmira. So nice with the matching acessories to the bag.


Thank you! The bastia is not in the same colour as the lining of the Birkin but it doesn't matter.


----------



## kashmira

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie&LL greetings from Rijeke, Croatia. I was ill for two days and didn’t go ashore. I regret missing Kotor, Montenegro. Both dbf and niece said it was verybeautiful. We are going to Italy again, the city of Trieste.


I hope you are fine now?! A cruise like that seems amazing!


----------



## lifelover

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie&LL greetings from Rijeke, Croatia. I was ill for two days and didn’t go ashore. I regret missing Kotor, Montenegro. Both dbf and niece said it was verybeautiful. We are going to Italy again, the city of Trieste.



Hope you are feeling better now, sounds like you have some great places to look forward to! 



Serva1 said:


> I’ve read that the weather in Finland hasn’t been that great, don’t know how it has been in Sweden, but I’m not used to 33C and feels even warmer so I prefer around 20C. Looking forward visiting Capri and seeing friends. The Hermès store will be exciting to visit as well. But before that we still have 8 more days at sea and visiting Korfu, Valetta ( Malta), Catania ( Sicily) and finally Naples with a daytrip to Capri. Some seadays too.



It is beautiful weather in Sweden, it has been around 25-30 C this weekend, beautiful! 
I loved Capri, such a beautiful place. If you like ceramic there is a shop called the sea gull that has stunning handmade pieces.



Serva1 said:


> Some pics from Dubrownik. Lov d the old city where they film the Game of Thrones, as I might already have mentioned in a previous post



Looks great! I was there two years ago and it was the best trip I have taken to this day.



Blueberry12 said:


> Evening.
> Ozzy is tired.



Beautiful cat!



Serva1 said:


> LL, what brands/shoes or accessories do you like? I usually say women are either shoe or bag lovers, some like equally both...By now you most certainly know I’m all about Hermès, visiting the stores around the world and my bf says I have to make a H map of all the boutiques I’ve been to



I am a bag person all the way! My favorite brands are Chanel and Louis Vuitton, it has always been about this two brands for me. I would love to get my hands on an H bag one day but they are so hard to get.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie

Thank you Kashmira , feeling better but still not so much apetite. I really enjoyed Trieste today ( we are on a 25day cruise, my first ever cruise). Love your new bag, the pink lining is perfection

Thank you LL for the info about ceramics at seagull/Capri. Glad you have enjoyed summer in Sweden, my Finnish friends have not been pleased with the weather so far. 

Today I walked the streets and hills of Trieste and I’ve lost weight so it’s nice to buy more Italian clothes. My Hermès barenia Halzan has been a trusted companion. Tomorrow is sea day so going to the fabulous gym and jogging outdoors on the sports deck.


----------



## Serva1

Some pics from beautiful Trieste


----------



## kashmira

Good evening all! What a weekend! The weather has been absolutely fantastic.

@Serva1 a 25 day cruise seems absolutely fantastic! I have never been on a cruise but it must be a fantastic way to be able to experience different countries/cities.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  Lovely pics Sevra!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Good evening everyone. I am headed to the US for a week, hoping for good weather.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  @lifelover have a great time in the US


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie and greetings from Sicily I just read that Stromboli is erupting, when we passed it some days ago there was smoke coming from the crater. Tomorrow I’m in Malta and the following day passing Stromboli again on our way to Neapels. Enclosed the pic of Stromboli I took a couple of daysago while I enjoyed my morning latte.


----------



## Serva1

Today was a beachday ☀️


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Great pics!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie Hope everyone has a lovely day! Having fruit for breakfast and about to explore the tiny island of Malta. Read some statistics yesterday and discovered that 92% of the population. can read. Shocked that 8% cannot...but perhaps they came illegally by boat?


----------



## Serva1

Loved the Venician chandelier at Malta’s oldest café


----------



## Serva1

Tomorrow is a seaday and hope I see Stromboli again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Lovely pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon everyone greetings from Fiumicino airport. Our flight leaves in 6 hrs so plenty of time but I didn’t want to rescedule our flight. We are comfortable as we are. 

Capri was lovely yesterday. A beautiful island with good shopping opportunities. Bought 2 pairs of Tod’s and 2 pairs of handmade customized sandals.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  

Home sweet home, nice to be back, even if I’m workwise super busy and surrounded by boxes since I’ve moved to a new place. The workers finished the kitchen but the plumber didn’t  find my well hidden dishwasher, so I need to visit the kitchen company today and ask their plumber to revisit.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Welcome back!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. I really need vacation now.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen
Your vacation is about to begin Nahreen. Hope you get a good relaxing holiday. 

I finally managed to use the dishwasher. All kitchen appliences are Gaggeau (except for fridge/freezer) and I’ve never had to read manuals before...these are so technical and I’m so frustrated. Hoping to be able to use my stove soon, been eating out and just berries and Italian cookies for breakfast.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva&Nahreen  I have built-in micro, hot-air oven and induction stove from Ikea. I'm still unsure how to use the oven  The Siemens dishwasher&fridge are easier though.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## lifelover

Good morning. Back from the US now. It was great and the weather was truly amazing. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL  Welcome back, amazing weather sounds nice!


----------



## lifelover

Elliespurse said:


> Evening LL  Welcome back, amazing weather sounds nice!


Thank you Ellies! It sure was!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning LL


----------



## Serva1

Morning LL&Ellie

Filled my freezer with strawberries so I can make smoothies in winter. Dear niece comes to visit tomorrow and introducing her new boyfriend. So exciting!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva&Nahreen  I have built-in micro, hot-air oven and induction stove from Ikea. I'm still unsure how to use the oven  The Siemens dishwasher&fridge are easier though.


The guys who installed all the appliances would have given a brief introduction how to use everything but I wasn’t home when they worked here. It’s my first induction stove, but it felt like a small success that I managed to use the fan without the manual  Not touching the owen before I have to. Glad I’m not the only one struggling with new appliances


----------



## Serva1

lifelover said:


> Good morning. Back from the US now. It was great and the weather was truly amazing. Hope everyone is doing well.


Glad you had a good trip to the US. I hope you don’t feel jetlaged, I suffer a lot nowadays if I return home from overseas trips. Did you do any shopping? I found a pair of nice Frame jeans at NK last time and now I’m trying to find more of them but they don’t sell the brand in Finland. So frustrating! Will call NK if they have them and might do a daytrip to STH. 

I’m still not comfortable being without the tPF App. For example I don’tknow how to multiquote anymore and following posts on my favourite threads is difficult too. Guess I will learn with time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Good evening everyone!


Serva1 said:


> Glad you had a good trip to the US. I hope you don’t feel jetlaged, I suffer a lot nowadays if I return home from overseas trips. Did you do any shopping? I found a pair of nice Frame jeans at NK last time and now I’m trying to find more of them but they don’t sell the brand in Finland. So frustrating! Will call NK if they have them and might do a daytrip to STH.
> 
> I’m still not comfortable being without the tPF App. For example I don’tknow how to multiquote anymore and following posts on my favourite threads is difficult too. Guess I will learn with time.



Thank you Serva! I did feel pretty jet legged for a few days after the trip but now it has subsided.


----------



## lifelover

Good morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon LL


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie
Had migrain yesterday but it was expected due to my workload. Having a vacation always means more work when back at the office. Taking it easy today.

LL good to hear you are fine. I’m so glad I don’t have to travel overseas for work. A friend of mine is an agent and she frequently goes to LA for work. I would not be able to do it. My holidays have been strictly in Europe except for Dubai in January, but itwas just a 6 hour flight so it wasok. No huge difference in time either.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Finally summer vacation. Visiting the west coast and staying at Varberg stadshotell and Asia Spa. 

Had dinner at a Japanese restaurant yesterday. Will go to Tjolöholm slott today for guided tours. They are having design exhibition with Liberty Department store.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  Tjolöholm slott!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## lifelover

Good evening everyone


----------



## lifelover

Went on a boat cruise today with my mother in Stockholm´s skärgård. It was very nice and we lucked out with the weather.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning LL, the boat cruise sounds nice


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

Hi everyone, I've been gone for a long while, but thought I might visit a bit more frequently from now one. How are things?


----------



## Elliespurse

Welcome back Med  Things are as usual here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Glad you are enjoying your vacation Nahreen, I already had mine but can go to the countryhouse for extended weekends and the weather has been so nice lately. 

Love the archipelago, so nice you did a cruise LL. We sold our boat, even if we kept it in the city, because we didn’t use it so much. 

Med, did you already move to your new home? Hope you have had a lot of use of your newest SO, really love the combination of gold and a pretty pink. A black/pink is nice too but the contrast is more dramatic. I once considered it for my K28 but went with all black. At the moment I’m content with my collection, even if I’m always looking at pics...

Ellie, did you have your vacation already? I was so tired after moving to the new home that I really needed going on cruise. Still some boxes to open but mostly done. I probably need to buy a kapphängare, one of those standing models. I haven’t decided if I should go for old style ( would go nicely with the house architecture) or modern (would go with the renovation, the white walls and modern kitchen and bathroom style).


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva, it's my last week now (saving two weeks for later). I've been removing old paint on the outside of the window frames and put on many layers of "Linolja&Balsamterpentin". I'll paint with linoljefärg later this week. First I'll put on "Valle Vikings Linoljekitt med Renhår", it's like magic.

Often a modern "kapphängare" looks simple and clean and doesn't stand out like an old style.

My current shopping list, more porcelain light-switches and perhaps a chandelier:


----------



## Mediana

Hi Serva 

Ellie, did you move to a house now? Did you post picture in this thread. Just so I know HOW far I need to go back


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> Hi Serva
> 
> Ellie, did you move to a house now? Did you post picture in this thread. Just so I know HOW far I need to go back


I moved to an older apartment in Oct. It's in the attic, 2 room & kitchen. It's like a dollhouse, pics below:


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
Eris wants to travel ...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Eris


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone

I knew you have been busy with your new home Ellie I’ve never used Valle Vikings linoljekitt med renhår, will google the product. I use Allbäck here at the countryhouse. I did a course in window restoration, very interested in discovering new products  The kapphängare, yes a modern will blend in better and when I again someday move from this home I will probably not need it so I will go for the modern look. Love the light switches and the chandelier.

Eris has found a nice hiding place

Hi Med, I remember you took a pic of some of your orange boxes, in particular I remember the MT boxes. I didn’t have many scarves then but I took a pic recently and somehow they have multiplied


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Back from our visit to Varberg. Stopped at Ullared on our way back. Have not been there for 30 years. Bought lots of everyday goods at discount but can't say the shopping was very pleasant. Still impressed by their logistics. 

Serva, the orange boxes tend to multiply. I found some scarves I even forgot that I owned and I probably have some that have not been used. 

Ellie some pics of Tjolöholm.


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen, looks very nice. 

Serva, Yes ...they seem to have multiplied. I stoped buying more scarves. I still like the 140cm and would like to have more in mousseline, but there are so few coming out. 

Ellies, looks like a very nice apartment. 

I finally bought a house and will be moving next week. Exiting times, but also a lot of work. So much we need to buy and a lot of "ytrenovering". Not even sure where to start, to be honest.


----------



## Elliespurse

Med - Congrats on your house! 
Nahreen - Thanks for the pics!  it looks really nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all 
Med - is the house close by or will you commute more?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL


----------



## Mediana

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all
> Med - is the house close by or will you commute more?[/QUOTE
> 
> The house is far away. More than we wanted, but they have an express bus in the morning and afternoon for commuters. However, the traffic is brutal. It's time for electric helicopters soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med  It's a nice and quiet house when it's away from the city?


----------



## Nahreen

Congratulations on the house Med. Re renovations, I think it is good if you can take it slow and get a feel for the house and what might be the best option and choose a style which will work for a long time. We built ours 14 years ago and had to decide on everything at once. We are therefore already in the process of re decorating some things which we should have done differently (feels like a waste to change something that is not worn or broken just because you regret that choice).


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone

I finally got all my H, LV and Chanel boxes arranged. No walkin closet in my new home but these are all mine and I use the LV and Chanel boxes for my bags and the big H boxes for storing things. 

The rooms are over 3m high so the boxes look nice. I still have paintings, mirrors and all the lamps to fix. Luckily no more renovations. The electrician will finish the kitchen lamps after his vacation.


----------



## Serva1

Nice that you still have a couple of weeks left of your vacation Ellie. I have none left but luckily can work some days long distance from the countryhouse. The city is full of tourists at the moment and many people are at their summer cottages even during the week so finding parking space is so easy. I have a garage nearby which will be nice in winter. 

Congrats on your new home Med, so happy you found it and with the renovations you will be able to create your dreamhome with time. I would start with the essentials like kitchen, bathroom and bedroom. 

Nahreen, so lovely pics, hope you have enjoyed your vacation. I have a lot of work at the moment, but hope to catch up soon.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I finally got all my H, LV and Chanel boxes arranged. No walkin closet in my new home but these are all mine and I use the LV and Chanel boxes for my bags and the big H boxes for storing things.
> 
> The rooms are over 3m high so the boxes look nice. I still have paintings, mirrors and all the lamps to fix. Luckily no more renovations. The electrician will finish the kitchen lamps after his vacation.



It looks great Serva. Even if it is a pain to move, it gives an opportunity to clear things out. 

We are clearing things out. I got my new towels from Frette a few weeks ago. One of them was the wrong colour. It said the right one on the label on plastic pouch  but it was not the right towel inside. E-mailed them with a pic and they said they would send a new one immediately and arrange for DHL to pick up the wrong one. They then mailed back again that DHL would contact me about the pick up.This was 3 weeks ago and still not heard from DHL or received the correct towel. So annoying. I have sent them a mail again today and hope they respond back soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

Great storage Serva. Nahreen, I hope it works out with the towels.

I put on "Walle Vinkings Linoljekitt med Renhår" (the brown in the pic) - The apartment smells like reindeer now!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Mediana

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations on the house Med. Re renovations, I think it is good if you can take it slow and get a feel for the house and what might be the best option and choose a style which will work for a long time. We built ours 14 years ago and had to decide on everything at once. We are therefore already in the process of re decorating some things which we should have done differently (feels like a waste to change something that is not worn or broken just because you regret that choice).



Yes, we will take it slowly. The house is OK to live in as it is, at least for me. The woman who lived in the house before were very liberal with colors. We now have a blue marockan style kitchen, and yellow/green living room. I mean, she's painted the radiator yellow, the floor molding in green, the windowsill in black, and so on. Colours I personally never would have chosen or dared use myself, but now that its there, I kind of like it. The wallpaper in the bedroom is a little bit more feminin than my other half would like, but we'll see.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Med


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Looks like another hot day.

It turned out DHL did not offer pick up in this area and I had to drive to the store to drop of the parcel. I am amazed it took 3 weeks for them to discover this and it was I who had to remind them I still waited for the pick up. I now hope Frette will send the correct towel ASAP. I have already paid for everything.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone and greetings from the countryhouse  

I’m not so sure I like the reindeer smell bought minkoil once for my leatherboots ( looked like white grease) and I wasn’t able to use the product, thinking of the poor minks...Hope the smell goes away and the product will be effective. Linseed oil smells good. 

So sorry about the hazzle with the towel Nahreen. Amazing indeed it took them 3 weeks to discover that DHL doesn’t work. I hope they compensate you in someway, like sending you 2 hand or small facetowels.

Med, your home is very colourful indeed. I think. the yellow radiator is too much. I don’t mind colourful wallpaper and sofa pillows but with paint I’m a bit conservative  My friend, who is an artist, has a colourful home and every room has a different vibe, but somehow they blend well together because of the antique furniture, books and stuffed birds. She has for example a gorgeous stuffed peacock, that used to be her pet. I once had a colonial Carribean style home. Colours can be great but like you I lack the curage and only spice up with curtains or other textiles. At the countryhouse we have some rooms that are more colourful but not in town.


----------



## Mediana

Serva1 said:


> Med, your home is very colourful indeed. I think. the yellow radiator is too much. I don’t mind colourful wallpaper and sofa pillows but with paint I’m a bit conservative  My friend, who is an artist, has a colourful home and every room has a different vibe, but somehow they blend well together because of the antique furniture, books and stuffed birds. She has for example a gorgeous stuffed peacock, that used to be her pet. I once had a colonial Carribean style home. Colours can be great but like you I lack the curage and only spice up with curtains or other textiles. At the countryhouse we have some rooms that are more colourful but not in town.



Yes, and I haven't even mentioned the other rooms. She has a dark purple bathtub and brown/bronze clinker om the wall. White large tiles, and grey small tiles, All mixed up in the same bathroom. Yes, that will be a challenge. 
The staircase to the upper level is stained black and one room is painted a light turquoise color, with special ordered sliding doors to the closet  

Your boxes looks good!

Nahreen, which of Frettes towels did you order?  

Ellies, is the product good?


----------



## Mediana

Has anyone any good recommendation for bedlinen? For more than 10 years we've used satin bedlinen from W hotel which I've loved but now  we're changing for Swedish measurments. I bought a bed sheet from Schlossberg to try out. Nothing wrong with it, but nothing I got wowed a bout either. Not for 1800kr.


----------



## Elliespurse

Mediana said:


> Ellies, is the product good?


It's good for this purpose, between "fönster-bleck & karm", they recommend it for old timber houses, wooden boats etc. I put on a layer of paint over it this morning so the smell goes away now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Serva, thank you. I also hope for some kind of compensation since it was an error on their part sending the wrong colour combo on one of the towels. 

Med, certainly sounds like a very colourful home. My father said that the most important thing when buying a house is the location. That you buy where you want to live. Most other things can usually be altered.
I bought two different lines of towels. The Unito and the Triple Bourdon. I bought them on sale so we`ll see how I like them. I visited their store in Rome in April and they have so many lovely things. I plan on getting their hotel line on sheets but will buy from NK since I want Swedish size of pillow case. When we bought duvet and pillow cases at NK a few years ago we were choosing between Ralph L and Frette but went with RL in the end. Frette was at the time more expensive but was recomended to us by the SA. We are very happy with RL. However, the dollar is high at moment and now I think Frette is better priced than RL. For sheets we use Mille Notti. 

Our downstairs floor is very colourful so that is what we are slowly changing. When we built, it was popular with grey, medaljong tapeter, beige/brown. Not the colours of my liking so I went with yellow, green and terracotta. Now I think it is better with painted walls and will go with white/light yellow. Our upstairs floor was decorated later in 2012, so it is a different style. We now try to match the two floors together. Serva said, I prefer to have colourful accessories that can be altered more easily.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from the countryhouse. Lazy Sunday here due to the warm weather. Glad we have a cooling system in one house. 

About bedlinen, using Balmuir linen both in town and here at the countryhouse in July and when we have warm weather. I have bought Schlossberg


----------



## Serva1

...continue...
white bedsheets to vombine with my Danish Georg Jensen damast bedlinen. I also like some Yves Delorme but all the brands have different quality sheets and like Med I usually like the satin or thicker quality. It’s actually interrsting thatthe brand itself isn’t an assurance of quality. I always need to check how the bedlinen feels between my fingers. In Ldn I found a new brand, don’t remember the name but somehow I think it was Suisse. Frette has been on my checklist but we don’t have the brand in Finland so I need to check their boutique at FSH. At the moment I have a good collection and no need to get anything.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## lifelover

Good evening everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning LL


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone
Enjoying summer more now that the hot weather is turning to be more ” normal”. I haven’t been able to work in the garden for a long time, it’s been too warm. All the berries are smaller than usual and no blueberries growing in our forest this year. 

I tried to imagine your house Med, but it seems to be so artistic that I’ve never seen something like that before. Can be fun with a change of style but in the end you might be like me and be inspired by colourful wallpapers instead If there are some elements you wish to keep as it/ they are it could be fun as a reminder of the previous owner.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Yes it'll be nice with normal weather this week.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie
Woke up early this morning and was surprised how chilly the air was. Wearing a sweater now. I have been using linen shirts and pants or jeans shorts for almost 2 months and it feels so strange to grab a sweater now. 

Taking dear little niece to the doctor today, because they need to Xray her shoulder. A mopedist, a young 15 year old boy, hurt her shoulder and luckily only a broken bone but I’m taking care of her now, because the parents are either abroad or working. She has been very good, no complaining, and they are just checking that the bone is healing as it should. I’m happy she didn’t hurt her head or something worse. She has been able to enjoy the summer and being at the countryhouse despite only having one working hand. I’m a terrible nurse but glad she is in good spirits.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, wow I'm glad the niece is relatively ok  hope it heals fast.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie and Serva. Yes finally cooler weather here too. 

Serva, Sorry to hear your niece got hurt. Hope it is healing well.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie&Nahreen Thank you, little niece is recovering well and the bone is healing too in the right position

We are 3 generations here at the hairdresser getting our wild summer hair restyled. Really enjoy spending time with dear Mom and niece.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## wyu1229

morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## wyu1229

morning.


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon, hope everyone is having a great Sunday


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening LL  it's a great Sunday here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Two more weeks of vacation.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone
Hope you are enjoying your vacation Nahreen, I’m working from the countryhouse but going to town on Wednesday. 

Sunny and beautiful today, going to put out some new birdhouses, including a huge one for our owl, with dear niece.


----------



## lifelover

Good afternoon


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.

Having a relaxing day reading and catching up on tpf. Will go to STH next week. Looking forward to look around at NK. Have not checked out their new departements.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  A relaxing day reading sounds nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. Had a massive thunderstorm yesterday evening. Think it hit something nearby because I could feel the roof/walls behind me shake as I was sitting upstairs. I felt sorry for the cows because it was probably very close to them. The electricity went out as well.

We have been to the country house and done crayfish fishing so now we have some for the party in a few weeks time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Hope it'll be less lightning/thunder in the coming weeks.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## wyu1229

morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## wyu1229

morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie We have some thunderstorms here today. I’ve never been scared about thunder but it’s definitely a stronger experience when at the countryhouse. Very busy working this week but hoping to escape to the countryside at the end of next week. 

Still craving for the tPF App. It’s so difficult to follow unread posts and lately I’ve just given up and patiently waiting if the App would at some point come back.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's a bit mixed weather here.


----------



## Blueberry12

Tomato with a funny ”nose” .


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie

BB, funny tomato, the only thing I’m growing at the countryhouse this year is potatoes...and my harvest is late. Since I was traveling for a month I couldn’t grow anything that needed regular watering.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Enjoying a visit to Stockholm. Went to Rammstein concert yesterday. What a spectacular show. The band is staying at our hotel, ran into them yesterday. Today I`ll go to NK to get my favorite tea. Was there yesterday and tried on a few of the F/W shawls at H.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 4515851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomato with a funny ”nose” .


They look delicious BlueB.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Have a great time in STH Nahreen.


----------



## Blueberry12

Little Tiger is getting bigger.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone, finally Friday  

We had ” Konstens natt ” yesterday, an event when there is a lot of art and performances at restaurants and bars, the biggest bookstore is open late in the night and also some museums. It was a wonderful warm evening in the city and a lot of people participating, but I decided to stay home this time due to the fact that I have so much work and a deadline for Monday. But it’s a nice family event and I usually see a lot of people I know. 

Glad the concert was good Nahreen and it put a smile on my face that the band stayed at the same hotel!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  
So glad the weekend is ahead even if I have to work with some important papers. Very tired but glad I can stay home tomorrow and don’t need to go to the office, I have everything I need in my desk. My little niece is staying with auntie.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie
Hope you have a relaxing weekend. I visited Byggnadsapoteket today where I can by old style doorhandles etc. The store here is small, they have a bigger one about 1hr from town. Thinking about adding a few doorhandles to the countryhouse. Something like this


----------



## Elliespurse

^Beautiful doorhandles. I guess the style is around 1880-1910?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all.

Beautiful handels Serva. Home decoration is so much fun. When we visited NK, we looked at the kitchen department. We are planning to change our porcelain and think we will choose Pillyvuet, the Sancerre collection. We have IKEA and the quality is appaling, the white has grey marks from the cuttlery. We have a dinner service from Hackefors Blåklint for very special occasions (Christmas dinner) but need something for everyday and that can also be used when we have guests.


----------



## Elliespurse

^I ordered 26cm dinner plates from Duralex in France. I like the clear glass and the Paris collection,


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie&Nahreen
You are right Ellie about the style of the doorhandel, spot on

Nahreen, I’m a huge fan of Pillivuyt and it started over 20 yrs ago when I found the perfect bowls for my morning latte. I love Sancerre, very durable but h e a v y  porcelain. We have it both in town and the countryhouse (the black logghouse) and you will probably laugh out loud but I visited their factory and store in summer 2017 to add some more pieces and because I’m a huge fan Enclosed some pics. The staff consisted of two older ladies who only spoke French, but we managed. I bought a lot. When I was returning the shopping trolley the ladies asked me to follow them and said I could choose any two items free from a big shelf. I thanked them and chose 2 big white soup terrines. Love the shape of those bowls even without lids.

My collection of Sancerre is substancial, not just plates in different sizes. There is one store in Helsinki where you can place an order but it takes forever, they only have a few samples and the prices are insane. I wasn’t able to order just 2-3 latte bowls, they wanted me to order a minimum of 6. It’s possible to order online from some reseller, but you know how oldfashioned I am. I managed to get my first basic pieces directly from the importer, that sells directly only to restaurants. I saved a lot.

Enclosed some pics from the factory in France. I have 3 different sets of latte bowls: plain white, with the text and with a silver rim. Yes, I’m a fan and use them every morning.


----------



## Serva1

The soup terrine


----------



## Serva1

Love clear glass plates for some dishes, so easy to clean! Looks great Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Love clear glass plates for some dishes, so easy to clean! Looks great Ellie


Thanks I like them but your soup terrine is absolutely beautiful in the design! 

Serva when using the tPF there is a trick to go to the first unread post (I think you had problems): Zoom in and tap the blue dot in front of the thread,


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, will definitely use the blue dot, really helps a lot, thank you. You probably laugh out loud now but I cannot even quote anymore Clicked quote on your post about the French glass plates and the quote never showed up so I just wrote a reply. I haven’t been able to quote anyone ever since the App. So frustrating...


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie, will definitely use the blue dot, really helps a lot, thank you. You probably laugh out loud now but I cannot even quote anymore Clicked quote on your post about the French glass plates and the quote never showed up so I just wrote a reply. I haven’t been able to quote anyone ever since the App. So frustrating...


That's good. For the quote it's a bit confusing, the usual quote is the "REPLY". When clicking the "+ OUOTE" you get an extra button when replying saying "Insert Quote" and you click this to insert the quote.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> That's good. For the quote it's a bit confusing, the usual quote is the "REPLY". When clicking the "+ OUOTE" you get an extra button when replying saying "Insert Quote" and you click this to insert the quote.



Thank you Ellie again. As you see I managed to follow your instructions I guess I’m too impatient, never saw that extra ”Insert quote” even though it’s right next to the Post Reply!


----------



## Nahreen

Ellie, the glass plates look lovely. Smaller ones would be very nice serving dessert on.

Serva, I remember you visiting the Pillivyet factory on your roadtrip. DH really took a liking to the clean lines of Sancerre. He immidiatly looked online, which is rare since he is not very interested in such things normally. Since they are a bit expensive, we were thinking of starting with 6 dinner plates, 6 small deep plates with rim (could be used for soup) and 6 assietter plus some mugs and smaller bowls. Then we could add on at a later time. 

We anyway have a full dinner set in the Hackefors Blåklint as well as coffee set. It is the flower of my province. Unfortunately they are not made any longer so we can`t replace anything if it breaks thus it is only used on special occasions. It also has gold rim so can`t be microwaved and should preferably be hand washed. The coffee set I recieved my first cup when I was baptised and then each birthday and Christmas I got one more, then moving onto cake plates etc. I bought the full dinner set when they closed the store, I think it was in 1998 and stopped with the manifacture. I knew it was my last chance if I wanted it.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen, the Blåklint is so pretty and love blue cornflowers but sadly I don’t see them growing wild anymore. My BF was also eagerly shopping at the factory outlet, which put a smile on my face, because he isn’t so keen on porcelain either So funny that your DH is alike.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  

Busy with paperwork today, but going for a walk and having a break in between. I really enjoy living in the heart of town, haven’t used the car for grocery shopping at all. Our street isn’t the busiest, but always tourists taking pics of the façades when I step out. After walking about 150m I reach the crowds and I’ve never lived so close to the immediat center, all the best boutiques and always a lot of people including tourists in the weekends. I haven’t got used to it yet.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I'm about the same distance (300m) from the city crowds after moving last year. A plus is I'm now next to a school and they practice music outside for parades a couple of times a year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  I'm about the same distance (300m) from the city crowds after moving last year. A plus is I'm now next to a school and they practice music outside for parades a couple of times a year.



A very late evening Ellie  
So funny about the school...I used to have an appartment on the top floor, opposite of a 100 yr old school and it was the perfect neighbour, nobody checking inside our livingroom but during the weekends they somehow at times had forgotten the lights on in one or two classrooms, which made me think what a waist of electricity and taxpayers’ money...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's the same with the school here too, they forget to turn off the light over weekends  Especially at the art classroom on the top floor, the whole roof has glass windows. It's an old beautiful brick building.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  
I stayed in that appartment for just over 2 yrs, but funny that you noticed it too, leaving lights on is total waist of energy and in these days when energy saving is trendy I hope they have a better system. Eventually I would have emailed someone about it, but I moved to another location. 

I really enjoy living in the heart of Helsinki. I have a better selection of grocery stores that are open late, something I needed yesterday. My favourite cinema is an 8 minute walk from my home so going to the movies has never been easier. Hope you enjoy your new home too


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  The city center with better selection sounds nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. So glad it is finally Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes finally Friday  It looks like nice weather for the weekend too.


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening to everyone
Sharing your joy about Friday Nahreen. 

I had to drive over 350km today , because of work and then I felt like coming to the countryhouse to check my potatoes, relax and going mushroom picking tomorrow. DBF wants to return to town on Sun but I’m probably going back tomorrow evening. Luckily we now have two cars. It’s been raining here almost the entire day. Very autumn vibe...


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie We have had sunny and beautiful weather in town today. so happy I can still wear white summerclothes and a light cashmere in the evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  It looks like nice weather here today too.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie yes, lovely Sunday here too. 

Have a meetup with my older niece, who recently got her first Hermès bag, A B35 in a nice orange colour. We are planning to have a Birkin day soon, meaning lunch and browsing in stores for autumn outfits, but it’s difficult to find time together, because we both work so much. My younger niece comes to town next weekend, staying as a houseguest and celebrating her birthday. If the weather is nice we might go to our ”Gröna Lund”. She loves the roller coaster at Kolmården. We have a wood one too but it’s like a hundred years old and not as adventurous as the one at Kolmården. We rode it twice with dear niece when she was 7 years old.


----------



## Serva1

I’m getting better at browsing the tPF site. It just takes some practise and trying but I still miss the App.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Nice Sunday plans.


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening to everyone

This weekend went fast! Taking my car for a regular check tomorrow, so have an early start.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie

Wshing everyone a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  I woke up at 3am this morning and no sleep after that. Had a long day with meetings yesterday, so rewarding myself today with a 2 hour facial and working from my homeoffice. Tomorrow I have to travel for work and picking up dear niece afterwards.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Have a nice relaxing day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Last day of work for this week.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone

Finally Friday, woke up at 4am and planning my day. Going to spend the weekend with dear niece and no work, except perhaps on Sunday evening when she has returned home. My neck doesn’t really feel the same as before the accident with the deer so I’m finally going to see a doctor. I feel I need to check it before starting my training at the gym in September. Moving closer to the center of town means I have the gym conveniantly just around the corner and I can workout in the morning before going to the office.


----------



## Serva1

The facial was wonderful yesterday. I need to book another one for September and in October I will have one in London! So looking forward visiting that city again 
Wishing you all a relaxing weekend


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Finally Friday, woke up at 4am and planning my day. Going to spend the weekend with dear niece and no work, except perhaps on Sunday evening when she has returned home. My neck doesn’t really feel the same as before the accident with the deer so I’m finally going to see a doctor. I feel I need to check it before starting my training at the gym in September. Moving closer to the center of town means I have the gym conveniantly just around the corner and I can workout in the morning before going to the office.


I think it is good that you go to the doctor to check your neck. Maybe you should see a physiotherapist. The doctor will advice you on this. The physiotherapist can suggest exercises that you perhaps should include in your gym program to help you with your neck problem.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie 
Greetings from the countryhouse. Going back to town tomorrow, hoping to see some Nordic Lights tonight and some mushrooms tomorrow. My experiment in growing potatoes was a success and I will definitely do it next year again. 

Thank you Nahreen for the support and I will definitely consult a physiotherapist. I’m finally being able to put myself first, finding time to invest in my health and wellbeing. Work has always come first in the past.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning  
Wishing everyone a good working week, amazing it’s already September and autumn is just around the corner. This summer went fast!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes the summer went very fast.


----------



## Serva1

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning  
I missed an auction and bidding on an interesting Hermès scarf last weekend, because I was too busy with little niece. At first I regretted but when I saw the price it went for I was relieved, because it wasn’t really worth it, would have been another orange box in the sea of boxes. I learned a lesson, trying to appreciate and use what I have instead of collecting more. I really have a lot and should be grateful of what I have.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I on the other hand won a low price auction in Copenhagen. It's a cupboard from ca 1720 in walnut  I got it delivered (pic in the mirror),


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone 

Huge congrats Ellie on winning the auction and so happy you got the beautiful cupboard at a good price. You can invest in good furniture now when you have found the perfect home. So happy for you! Lovely pic.

Had a demanding day at work and exhausted. Just about to make a pot of my favourite tea, always makes me feel better.


----------



## Serva1

Dear Ellie, I really like the simple design and clean lines of your walnut cupboard. Amazing that it’s from the 1720s, thinking about the life it has seen. Such a lovely piecea and a lot of character and 200 years of history!


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva, yes it's amazing it's in good condition after so many years, the auction description said "no remarks". It went unsold in June and had a lower opening bid now in August. It was not Danish so there was no interest except me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Finally Friday, working this weekend but since it’s going to rain I don’t mind that I cannot go to the countryhouse. My forthcoming trip to London in October keeps me going...


----------



## Serva1

Just noticed I will celebrate 10 yrs of tPF in December! Time flies


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Yes finally Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon raining today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's a bit mixed weather here today.


----------



## Serva1

Yes Ellie, autumn vibes. I took out some sneakers and autumn shoes today. Wore a lightweight Moncler jacket  for the first time. Some of my cashmere sweaters have already been in use.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  wishing you a blissfull Sunday


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Thanks, the day was nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie 

Wishing everyone a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  Renovating my old home for tennants. I like this bathroom sink and drawer.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie  Renovating my old home for tennants. I like this bathroom sink and drawer.


I like it too. It's almost the same as in my bathroom but mine is smaller.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Wearing my oldest Hermès scarf today. It celebrates 80 yrs next year  so fun to wear something older than your own age that isn’t jewellery!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's a beautiful 80 year old scarf!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  Thank you, yes it’s special and there is a lot of history in this one too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning  raining here today...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  having home office day tomorrow. I get more work done...


----------



## Nahreen

Evening. I now have & OG after my alias. What does it mean? 

I am looking forward to the weekend. Nothing special planned, just relaxing. Next week will be busy with a work trip to Stockholm.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen 

OG perhaps because you have been a member for over 10 yrs? Ellie will probably know...

I'm also looking forward to the weekend. Spreading my paperwork tomorrow on the diningroom table and working at home on both Friday and Saturday. If I'm diligent I'm going to celebrate a lazy Sunday


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all. I think OG is "original group" or similar to celebrate 10 years on tPF


----------



## Nahreen

Thanks Ellie and Serva. 10 years is a long time even though I do not have as many posts as some. There are a lot of new members here on tpf, I have particularly noticed this in the Paris trip for Hermes and less long time members posting. I suppose long time members eventually get tired of giving the same advice over and over again to the same questions as is the case in the Paris thread.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  I have been sleeping very little lately but I cannot escape to the countryhouse before October in order to get a good rest. Most people don't have to work during the weekends, for me having Saturday off is a rare luxury. But on the other hand at less hectic times I can take time off on a short notice or work from my homeoffice. My new home makes me more efficient due to the location.



Elliespurse said:


> Morning all. I think OG is "original group" or similar to celebrate 10 years on tPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4539636


This is nice. I was thinking "old gang" but didn't believe it to be the correct answer so I didn't post my guess. Celebrating 10 years is a milestone.



Nahreen said:


> Thanks Ellie and Serva. 10 years is a long time even though I do not have as many posts as some. There are a lot of new members here on tpf, I have particularly noticed this in the Paris trip for Hermes and less long time members posting. I suppose long time members eventually get tired of giving the same advice over and over again to the same questions as is the case in the Paris thread.


10 yrs is indeed a long time and I remember opening an account with " Serva" but not being active, didn't remember my password and having to open a new account "Serva1". Perhaps I could ask Vlad to modify my alias but I always thought you have to have really good reasons and I know a tpfers that got a new alias due to being bullied or receiving inappropriate messages.

I have never posted any "advice" in that thread Nahreen, although I enjoy reading other people's experiences, because deep down I believe it's mostly about luck at FSH and how you conduct yourself. I also think Hermès has some right to choose to whom they sell their most coveted handbags, because we both know there is a blooming reseller business going on. My opinions would probably raise some eyebrows and that is why I don't post them in that thread. I just don't need the drama and I like tPF to be a peaceful place, because it's relaxing to be here. Takes my thoughts away from business.


----------



## Serva1

I'm using my new IPad and even if I removed autoscript (shortcuts)it still suggests words and changes them so I need to go to the store and consult one of those young guys about this annoying problem...so if you find some strange words in my post it's because of this problem. Nowadays I'm getting more comfortable without the App.


----------



## Serva1

Just testing if I finally managed to adjust my Ipad to work with all my 3 languages I use daily without autoscript or autocorrect and so far it looks good...


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I have never posted any "advice" in that thread Nahreen, although I enjoy reading other people's experiences, because deep down I believe it's mostly about luck at FSH and how you conduct yourself. I also think Hermès has some right to choose to whom they sell their most coveted handbags, because we both know there is a blooming reseller business going on. My opinions would probably raise some eyebrows and that is why I don't post them in that thread. I just don't need the drama and I like tPF to be a peaceful place, because it's relaxing to be here. Takes my thoughts away from business.


I too refrain from giving advice in that thread, it can easily become an hostile environment. I think you and I have similar opinions on that subject and how to behave towards persons working in designer stores. I can´t say that I have much to complain about when it comes to how I have been treated at Hermes stores I have visited throughout the world.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> I too refrain from giving advice in that thread, it can easily become an hostile environment. I think you and I have similar opinions on that subject and how to behave towards persons working in designer stores. I can´t say that I have much to complain about when it comes to how I have been treated at Hermes stores I have visited throughout the world.



Yes, we think alike and we both know the staff can make mistakes. I had the wrong bracelet wrapped at FSH and by coincidence noticed it as I was about to leave to the airport and the store was closing...but she was a young inexperienced SA and perhas I made her nervous


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Serva1

I just noticed that both you Ellie and Nahreen celebrated ten years of tPF in 2019 and I'm joining the party later. How funny that I haven't realized it before  I remember having a flu or something and joining tPF with a new alias, because I had to stay at home and not go to a party. Originally I found tPF by an accident when I was googling something.


----------



## Serva1

Would be interesting to hear how you found tPF


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Would be interesting to hear how you found tPF


I was starting with LV items and got a Beverly GM and a black Epi Speedy. I found tPF in a Google search and lurked for months before joining. On a big B-day that year I got the red croc LV wallet too 

On a different note I made three small tables in simple Shaker style (pic). All with different heights. The nearest is a "serveringsbord". The rounded table tops are similar to the original coat-hanger in my hallway.


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!
Little Tiger.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. I think I too found it when I was googling Chanel. At that time I was very much interested in both Chanel and Hermes. STH auktionhouse was having their first fashion auction in september and I was bidding on a Chanel jacket and a croc Hermes vintage bag. When I lost the bidding I visited H at NK for my very first time to enquire about the price for a K pochette in croc but it was too expensive. I  bought my first Chanel bag on our trip to NY in October that year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  That's a nice story finding tPF.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Morning!
> Little Tiger.


Perfect watchcat 



Nahreen said:


> Morning all. I think I too found it when I was googling Chanel. At that time I was very much interested in both Chanel and Hermes. STH auktionhouse was having their first fashion auction in september and I was bidding on a Chanel jacket and a croc Hermes vintage bag. When I lost the bidding I visited H at NK for my very first time to enquire about the price for a K pochette in croc but it was too expensive. I  bought my first Chanel bag on our trip to NY in October that year.


I remember you told me about the interesting bidding and it’s amazing that it was possible to buy KPs without any effort at stores at that time. You were interested in H before I was, even though I knew about the Birkin I considered it to be impossible to buy because we didn’t have a store in Helsinki. I got my first H scarf around 2006-2009 but only seldom carried them, mostly to weddings and fancy parties. 

The prices have risen a lot since 2009 for all H products, especially croc bags.Even if I could buy a B25 in croc I just cannot justify the price anymore. After all it’s a handbag. I can see myself buying another vintage croc bag if I’m tempted.


----------



## Serva1

BB I just realized that you celebrated 10 years already last year 

In the beginning I read LV and Céline threads, slightly checking out H but felt like an outsider because I didn’t have a H bag. It was like another world and for a selective group of people. Then I got lucky and was put on a waitlist. The waiting was exciting and at the same time a bit intimidating, I felt better when I was able to read about H on tPF. When I got my bag I remember how happy I was to finally post and got many congratulations. I was finally in! Felt I had the right to be there and post.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  lazy Sunday here...working in the evening instead


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's a nice Sunday here too.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie 

Hope everyone has a good working week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie 
Enjoying my new Ipad and using a pen to watermark my pics. Going to be diligent with watermarking, because I’ve heard stories about pics being copied from tPF. Had a nice cup of cappucino...


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> I was starting with LV items and got a Beverly GM and a black Epi Speedy. I found tPF in a Google search and lurked for months before joining. On a big B-day that year I got the red croc LV wallet too
> 
> On a different note I made three small tables in simple Shaker style (pic). All with different heights. The nearest is a "serveringsbord". The rounded table tops are similar to the original coat-hanger in my hallway.
> View attachment 4540383



Your red croc wallet is legendary ❤️ We all seem to have found tPF in the same way. I also lurked for a while 

I like customized furniture, so creative and shaker style has clean lines, works well. . I haven’t found time to put upp my mirrors and paintings yet. Thinking about framing some scarves before I decide where to hang all the paintings etc.


----------



## Serva1

Dear little niece in STH exactly 4 years ago with her Alma bb. She really rocks that bag...


----------



## Serva1

Morning  busy day today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, meeting went fine. I was happy to be able to say ”no” when a couple of boardmembers tried to make me do more work without raising my salary. Pleased to have the confidence, especially when I don’t see any meaning in more monthly reports.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's great with the meeting!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  finally Friday and working today from my homeoffice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes finally Friday


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  Working today, but it’s fine since it’s going to rain all day...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  the weather looks ok here now.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  the weather looks ok here now.



Glad to hear, love going out and be active on weekends, but I need to work with my papers today. Spent last night on my best friend’s sofa (a comfy ST Joseph Frank one) because she lives alone and has been training too hard so her pulse isn’t going down unless she rests. Glad we live so close to eachother that I can help. I’m making lunch and dinner today and hoping she feels better after 48 hours. She would do the same for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

That's nice helping a friend when she needs it


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  I made another small table (pic),


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Love the table installation with a few really nice items and so pretty with the reflection of the mirror. My home is my castle too, enjoy making it perfect.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  thanks, yes it's nice to decorate. I'm looking into making doorframes for the old doors now, five single and one double door. It'll take some time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Crab dinner.
They were very nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB  The crabs looks nice!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie 

BB, you eat so much better than I and your desserts are the best!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  

I got a smartwatch as a present and I’m enjoying it the third day. It monitors my sleep too and I really like using it. It’s so lightweight that it don’t mind wearing it when I sleep. Very addictive and so healthy it keeps me going!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  That's nice tech.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone 

Love the autumn emoji in your post Ellie!

Working hard this weekend and finishing a project after which I will focus on my forthcoming trip to London. I’m so looking forward having this project behind and not having to think about it


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The London trip is nice to look forward to.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie 
My old Ipad is starting to get stuck on pages, so I’m happy I finally started using the new one that I bought a year ago  I’m so slow when it comes to changing old comfortable laptops/electronics to new ones.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  I’m starting to feel comfortable here at tPF without the App. Thank you for all your good advice!


----------



## Serva1

Morning  wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  thanks for the wishes, I'm making Sunday morning tea and a weinerbröd is in the micro


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. DH is in Prague with friends this weekend. Sent him the adress of Hermes, we`ll see if he stops by. He generally does not go in voluntatily. I realised my upcoming trip to London is fast approaching. Need to finalise the last details such as ordering currency and pre arranging airport pickup.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie 
Wishing everyone a good working week!



Nahreen said:


> Morning. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. DH is in Prague with friends this weekend. Sent him the adress of Hermes, we`ll see if he stops by. He generally does not go in voluntatily. I realised my upcoming trip to London is fast approaching. Need to finalise the last details such as ordering currency and pre arranging airport pickup.



So funny about your DH, my BF is the same  Busy this week, I will prep for the Ldn trip after Friday. Not so keen on the currency, secretly hoping my cards will be enough...but I guess I need a little so I can spend the rest at the airport.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  

Morning meeting tomorrow, just hoping nobody is late...Living in the heart of Helsinki means I only need to leave my home 10 minutes prior to the meeting to be on time.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  Clearing my agenda this week from all meetings that I necessarily don’t have to attend in order to focus on the essentials. Going to be so happy when this week is over...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning  Having lunch with dear Mom buth otherwise glued to my desk...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
Sleepy cats!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning BB


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening. Worked my numbers from 8 to 21.30 without any significant breaks. Very happy with the outcome, just a couple of adjustments tomorrow and the project is done. Going to the countryhouse on Saturday to celebrate and harvest my potatoes


----------



## Serva1

BB, your cats look so relaxed and what a wonderful home they have, so luxurious


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva. Finally Friday!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  love the Egyptian emoji!!! You always use the best ones, never seen it before.

Finally project is over and I will sleep very well this night. Feeling very happy and expecting a nice bonus. Having a snack at a café before my next meeting.

I was almost laughing out loud when I read that the hotpants are coming to fashion again. I’m actually wearing them today combined with a black turtleneck and a long MaxMara coat   
Could not upload the pic from Chanel’s fashionshow but it was definitely the funniest thing that happened to me again. Never thought I’m fashionable...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Congrats on finishing the project! The nice Alma is fashionable to me


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Congrats on finishing the project! The nice Alma is fashionable to me


Evening Ellie  and thank you, feels great to finish something I’ve been working on for almost a year. My Alma is a classic piece I enjoy carrying when I wish to feel professional. Love the history of this bag, imagine Coco Chanel carrying this piece!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend  Slept very late this morning, but I really needed the rest. Going to the countryhouse today and returning tomorrow morning, because of work. Feels great that I can finally concentrate on my forthcoming trip to London!!!


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from the coutryhouse  The last mushrooms picked and enjoyed an omelette today, potatoes harvested too. Really autumn vibes.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Stunning autumn pics!  and nice groceries from your garden too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  wishing you all a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  Suffering from travel fever, going to book a trip to Paris soon and next week heading for London.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  feels great not to have any pressure from deadlines, just normal work pace.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Enjoying a luxurious pedikyre this morning. So important to take time for oneself and wellbeing.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon, my pedicure was lovely but it made me sleepy the rest of the day so I didn’t accomplish much.


----------



## Serva1

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  what a lovely emoji again, I’m also on cloud 9 today, got a call from my beautician who offers my favourite facial today and tomorrow for a 25% discount so naturally I accepted on the spot. My skin always feels very dry when temperatures vary between plus and minus degrees. Also driving tomorrow away from town for a meeting so feels good to get my skin hydrated before sitting in a car and having warm air blow in my face for hours.


----------



## Serva1

At the beauty salon this morning. Having lunch and my skin feels very moistured, very lucky I got an appointment on such a short notice.


----------



## Serva1

Have to grab a dessert before leaving this café ( Café Esplanade) famous for homemade buns and cinnamon rolls. So dangerous to come here...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Nice pics!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  just came home from a boardmeeting. I’m the chairman and the other members are male, so used to be the only woman around the table.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  
Travelling for work today and the meeting followed by lunch went well. I didn’t have any dessert, but regretted my decision and made a stop by the local bakery&café, because my sweet tooth wanted some sugar...I seldom eat these, but here they are so good.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  congrats on the meeting (the dessert looks nice too)!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  not a usual dessert but this time I really needed the sugar, lost a lot of energy at the meeting


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  It’s going to be a rainy weekend here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's been a bit mixed weather here today.


----------



## Serva1

Happy Sunday morning everyone  Serving dear niece pancakes with organic maple syrup and blueberries for breakfast


----------



## Serva1

Warm croissants for me


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Mmm, pancakes and croissant!  I'm having Sunday morning tea with a warm weinerbröd and doughnut


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  Sunday breakfasts are the best!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  Feels great when you have good day at work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Slept late today...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  Long working day today and tomorrow I’mmworking out of town. Glad I finally could make the decision what to pack for London. I only travel with a cabintrolley so really needed to downsize in order to have space for shopping items.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, nice to look forward to London


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  yes, it’s nice to travel and get some distance from ordinary work. I’m about to book a trip to Paris in January, because I like the French soldes. I shop more there than in London.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  I just booked the Paris trip. I need to have something to look forward to when working so hard.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Ahh, Paris!


----------



## Serva1

Yes, Paris is my favourite  
Action pic from yesterday, chilly autumn, today rain so no fur.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Great pic.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Thank you, like this outfit very much.

 Having breakfast with dear niece and waiting to board the plane to London. Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend


----------



## Serva1

Our travelbags


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Have a great time in London!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, we will have fun  Seems it might rain a bit but I don’t mind, because we have a lot of things to do and don’t walk the streets of London as much when I’m in Paris. Sitting in the plane now and happy we have internet. Just 3 hrs and it will go fast when I have something to read and eat.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie 
Took my black chevre bag to London. So nice to see a beautiful barenia K32.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone and greetings from lovely London  Just about to go and enjoy breakfast in fifteen minutes or so. Hoping to post more pics. Had lunch at the inner court of the Royal Exchange. Fortnum&Maison has a lovely café there, not crowded with tourists.


----------



## Serva1

Traditional breakfast pic


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Thanks for the lovely pics!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  hope you have a relaxing Saturday. The weather ilovely in Ldn today ☀️

Carrying my Hermès Lucy bag and a new croc phonecase (slightly less yellow in reality than in the pic)


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Great pic Serva!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon tea


----------



## Serva1

Evening  I really enjoyed browsing and svopping in Hermès stores these twodays. My favourite find was a large Ulysses notebook I found in volynka leather. It has a smoky birch tar oil smell and a unique diamond grain. Everyone who knows me I’m all about the leathers, love collecting rare pieces in classic heritage leathers.


----------



## Serva1

Some pics from Kensington today


----------



## Serva1

The brexit demonstrations were massive and I was caught in some action too. This is how it looked in front of our hotel this morning.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  London is peaceful today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Lovely pics!  The notebook leather looks nice.


----------



## DR2014

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Ellie  hope you have a relaxing Saturday. The weather ilovely in Ldn today ☀️
> 
> Carrying my Hermès Lucy bag and a new croc phonecase (slightly less yellow in reality than in the pic)


Love your phone case too, @Serva1!  Can you share where it came from?  Thanks.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

DR2014 said:


> Love your phone case too, @Serva1!  Can you share where it came from?  Thanks.


Thank you, bought it from Kwanpen, London. The store is located on Piccadilly almost opposite of Fortnum&Maison in a passage.  They have boutiques in Singapore and Dubai too.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, having tea in the hotel bar and soon going to the room and packing the bags. It has been such a nice trip to London this time, thinking I need to do this annually. Posting more pics when I get home


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  Early wakeup, going to the airport in an hour. Had a wonderfultripto London in good company. Taking back so many memories.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  
Was extremely tired yesterday, today a bit less. Have two boardmeetings but they are fortunately later in the afternoon so I can prep them today, because yesterday was impossible. The trip to London was a success, I had a good time and camehome with a lot of memories from Ldn. Gives me energy to work until my next trip.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  
Boardmeetings went well. Bought good food to celebrate and placed an order on H.com.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Congrats on the successful meeting.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  yes it feels good when you get good results


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  Bought some Christmas presents today. Dear niece liked this scarf in London and I ordered a gavroche for her online.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. My in laws are coming for the weekend but I have a cold. Had a lovely time in London but have yet to unbox my shopping. I want to do it when I am not rushed and it`s been hectic since my return.

Lovely gavroche Serva. I remember her admiring it at Cadogan H where it was on display. It will be a lovely Christmas present.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  I hope you manage with the cold and it gets better.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Thank you. I hope it feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  hope you have had a relaxing weekend.
Evening Nahreen, so nice of you to remember my niece admiring the BdG Shadow at Cadogan. I think this will be a nice Xmas surprise as well for her. She will be able to wear a gavroche much easier than a 90cm. Hope your cold goes away, not nice to be ill. I have a lot of work because of the trip. Spent hours at the office both yesterday and today but working from home tomorrow. No complaints, had such a good time in Ldn that I don’t mind working more next week.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen&Ellie 
Had a luxurious breakfast with 2 croissants. After those sumptious hotel breakfasts it’s difficult to adjust to ”normal”.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. My in laws left this morning. My cold is not better so it was quite exhausting having them here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  sorry about the cold.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie 
Sorry to hear that you still have a cold Nahreen. For me drinking fresh organic ginger with hot water and lime juice usually helps. DBF likes honey with this and I feed him homemade pesto with plenty of garlic. Having guests when you are not feeling well is always restraining. Hope you can cope at work if you cannot stay home a couple of days. 

We had snow today but it disappeared as soon as it fell on the pavement. Luckily my car is in the garage and with winter tyres so I’m prepared.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie 

Hope everyone has a good working week!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva and Ellie. Wishing you all a nice week too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone 
Went yesterday to my favourite bakery Ekberg and they had some Halloween inspired cakes. I was wearing my new bag, a black picotin gm in clemence leather and ghw. It is a bit too big ( heavy) for me to carry so I will use it more as a weekend bag and when I take the car to run errands. It fits my Ipad which is great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Great pics


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie and thank you, couldn’t resist taking a pic of that pumpkin cake! I’ve more or less stopped eating candy but I cannot say no to a good pastry


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  busy day at the office today. You have a lovely emoji again!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Evening.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  so glad it’s Friday. One of the hunters delivers our moosmeat tomorrow, meaning I will be making meatballs and lasagne for the freezer. Glad I get help tomorrow,


----------



## Serva1

Morning  wishing everyone a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, thanks hope you manage the moose meat.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  yes I will, have years of experience, but it will take more or less a day to process everything


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva, experience makes it perfect.
On my attic project I'm making drawings to build out on two levels (pic). A small home elevator will be the primary transportation between the two floors. The top floor will have a light, grandiose main room and a huge bathroom


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Serva, experience makes it perfect.
> On my attic project I'm making drawings to build out on two levels (pic). A small home elevator will be the primary transportation between the two floors. The top floor will have a light, grandiose main room and a huge bathroom
> View attachment 4580460


This looks amazing Ellie! So glad your project is taking wings and you can expand your home to new dimensions. The elevator takes less space than a starcase and makes it possible to stay longer at home when aging. So happy for you


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie busy day, busy week but luckily dear niece comes to visit on Friday afternoon and will spend Saturday with dear auntie, who takes a day off work.


----------



## Serva1

Morning wishing everyone a good working day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Having lunch today at our local café. Always good with creamy salmon soup when it’s cold outside. Wearing a camel coat with a skirt for office but I confess it’s beginni g to feel so cold that I need to change to warmer coats with less professional look. Luckily my Hermès scarf keeps me warm


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, lovely pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  working late today, but seeing dear niece on Fri and Sat keeps me going. We celebrate ”Swedish Day” today.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Hope you are fine Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  It's fine here, the day after tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening Ellie&Nahreen 
I’m fine Nahreen, have a labtest on Monday and no food or drink 12 hrs prior, which means no morning latte...Hope you are fine too.
Just came home, have a busy day tomorrow at the office and finishing with a meeting. On Friday I will work outside of town and pick up dear niece on my way back. The Post is  going on strike, probably next week, which can complicate things.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, we have snow here today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's around 0 here but no snow yet.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  the snow will probably vanish during the weekend...


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon pic from our Esplanaden


----------



## Serva1

LV has a lovely window display.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, great pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. The first weekend in a long time with no plans.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen  A lazy weekend.


----------



## Nahreen

Yes, I have been looking forward to this for a long time. It took more than two weeks for the cold to get better. 
December is always so hectic so will cherish this weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening everyone  I’m on my feet again after having migrain the entire Friday. Obviously work related stress, taking it relatively easy both today and tomorrow. Frankly I’m so adjusted to an occasional migrain that I rather suffer a day than having an allergy or some rash all the time. I have learned to cope with it, even if I loose a day, usually a Saturday, but then it doesn’t affect my work.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. The first weekend in a long time with no plans.


No plans sounds great Nahreen. Hope you finally cure your cold. You need to rest not work. It usually helps.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  lazy Sunday here today. Feels good I’ve already prepped for the Monday meetings. Going to take a health check, starting with lab tests on Monday. No food or drink for 12 hrs, going to be there at 8am sharp so I get it done quickly after which I will pick up my morning latte and a croissant from the local bakery/café and head for my first meeting at the office. I just hope I can cope without coffey in the morning for two hours...the thought is already torturing me. I need my morning latte!!!


----------



## Serva1

Evening  had a wonderful Sunday, very relaxing and I feel I’m ready for next week’s action at work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  yes it's been a great Sunday


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  yes it's been a great Sunday


Happy to hear Ellie. With your interesting project in mind ( attics usually take over a year with permits etc) do you feel relaxed or stress with both work and the project? I moved some moths ago and haven’t been able to find time to hang yp mirrors or paintings yet. My work always comes first and I hope I will be able 5o finish things during Christmas holidays.


----------



## Elliespurse

Thanks Serva, I'm still negotiating the price for the attic space. The reinforcements for a second floor will be an extra cost but the house gains more m3 living space to it's books. The house company will be more valuable when unused space is converted to living space. But the price for the attic space has to be very low because of the extra costs. We'll see how it goes, I gave the board members copies of the new drawings and project description this week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie yes, you need to be patient and there are definite benefits to the house. Energy costs will also go down, possibly 10% savings depending on the house.


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie and Serva.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen, hope you had a good working day. I almost forgot to have lunch, had a salad at 4pm when I usually eat around 11-13. But my day was very productive.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Serva, the energy savings is interesting. Large parts of the brick construction will be inside the heated living space.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all  Serva, the energy savings is interesting. Large parts of the brick construction will be inside the heated living space.


I love when attics have natural coloured bricks in different shades that create an old but clean look. They need to be cleaned of course during construction, don’t know which method is best, blowing with bakingsoda is perhaps one. Removes the dirt but you can probably investigate and Qvesarum might know. There are also detergents that are biodegradable.


----------



## Serva1

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Plussizegirl

Hi Ladies, sorry to intrude, I am neither from Scandinavia nor living there.
I was there on holiday a few times though and I loved it!
I just want to say Iike your style - Morning - Evening.
Enjoy living up there!


----------



## Serva1

Plussizegirl said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry to intrude, I am neither from Scandinavia nor living there.
> I was there on holiday a few times though and I loved it!
> I just want to say Iike your style - Morning - Evening.
> Enjoy living up there!


Thank you for visiting and glad you enjoyed your holidays in Scandinavia. Always happy to hear positive feedback. Have a good week


----------



## Serva1

Having bouillabaisse for lunch at the Markethall. Always fresh fish here and a lot of salmon of course and tourists  warm soup always tastes good in winter time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Serva, the bouillabaisse looks nice


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  yes it was delicious!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  hope you have a great day!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Serva1

It’s been raining a lot lately but still they are dressing up the streets with Christmas lights. They look good in the evening when it’s dark even if we have no snow.


----------



## Serva1

Went yesterday to the 100 yr party for Ateneum’s Friends (Ateneums Vänner). It’s an organisation where I’ve been a member for a long time, we dinate important pieces of art to our National Museum. The first donation was a seöf portrate by Helene Schjerfbeck, our globally most wellknown artist. They played jazz and the grand HS exhibition, that was in London last month, was opened.


----------



## Serva1

Some of my favourites


----------



## Serva1

Her last stilleben, painted a month before she passed away


----------



## Serva1

The organisation donated a beautiful painting by Marcus Collan (1918) and it was a great contribution to the Museum’s collection. It’s important to keep the National cultural heritage within the country, art should not only be an investment but something that pleases the eye.


----------



## Serva1

Went to the movies after the evening event, a bit dressed up with my Chanel bag and jewellery


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, thanks for posting the lovely pics and info!  I have looked at Helene Schjerfbeck art at quality auctions and recognize some of your favorites. It's great they will be preserved in the National Museum and not in private collection.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  I know 3 families with HS oilpaintings in their collection. Going to visit one of them on Monday, I think it’s fine that they are openly on display at private homes and not abroad and definitely not in vaults. I love art, need paintings on my wall and books to feel at home.You have a beautiful home, love old pieces of furniture, they give so much character to a home.


----------



## Serva1

Imprtant works of museum quality are luckily preserved and on permanent display in our National Museum. I once bid at a smaller auction on a large oilpainting by Wasastjerna from the turn of the century. I stopped at one point and to my astonishment later read that it was purchased to amedium size museum and it was an important piece. It was exciting to read more about the work


----------



## Elliespurse

Made a drawing of a small side table in the shaker style, perhaps I'll make two..


----------



## Serva1

I think it’s so cool that you are customizing your own furniture and even your own home Ellie  My obeam is to get my home decoration forward during Christmas holidays. Then I have finally time to focus on it several days and not be interrupted by work.


----------



## Serva1

Took a pic yesterday of my livingroom and I have a lot to do, my desk is disorganised so I use the dinnertable as workspace. Paintings still waiting to be hanged...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  the living room looks nice! Hope you finds time in the holidays.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  the living room looks nice! Hope you finds time in the holidays.



Morning Ellie  yes, I will get it done, just need a couple of days so I can only focus on my home  I also plan to sleep a lot during the holidays.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  went to an exhibition today to a private gallery owned by my friend who is an antique dealer, specializing in Swedish furnitures from 1700-1800 and silver. Ribbhagen were there with really nice jewellery. They are moving near Östermalms hallen as soon as they get the furniture delivered so I will visit them when I’m in Stockholm next week. The diamond earrings are tempting...also really nice art deco brooches in platinum. Perhaps I will buy myself a Christmas present.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  hope you all have a relaxing Saturday! Had a long day at the office yesterday but very happy, because now I can relax. Dear Mom is coming over for ” Spa afternoon” and afterwards we go shopping at a special event at our lokal NK ( Stockmann), who recently introduced a new reward program for their loyal customers. I don’t know how NK is doing financially, but our major departmentstore is really struggling. People shop more and more online.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  it sounds like great plans for a Saturday! I had a small antique furniture collection (30 pieces) but sold it about seven years ago. The high quality craftsmanship and 200 years old patina i invaluable.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  it sounds like great plans for a Saturday! I had a small antique furniture collection (30 pieces) but sold it about seven years ago. The high quality craftsmanship and 200 years old patina i invaluable.


I have never had so many pieces and even if I do like older pieces I cannot live in a museum, like to mix with more modern ones. But I have friends that have such homes and houses and it’s always a pleasure to visit them. I really like the craftmanship and the history, thinking what the furniture has seen during the years and the people who had them made


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  Serva, it was 30 auction lots but some were decor items and table clock from around 1795 with porfyr. Yes it was like a museum and a mix with modern is better.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  30 items is a lot! Had fun with dear Mom at the event. So proud of her, she is very sporty and healthy. Here she is talking to the CEO of Stockmann, our ”NK” and we enjoyed having drinks and snacks and mingling with people we know.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, that's a nice pic of dear mom!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  thank you, so happy she is still in my life.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, hope you have a good working week


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Borrowed my friend’s dog today and it was fun! I pretended to be a dogowner for 3 hrs and got a lot of attention from strangers including tourists. Being a very private person I prefer to be more incognito


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  had lunch at a café and couldn’t resist a dessert. They already had a gingerbread house on display!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, great pic!  We are decorating the stairs with fresh green branches and red bands next week!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva, great pic!  We are decorating the stairs with fresh green branches and red bands next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595102


Evening Ellie  Fresh green branches&red ribbon sounds lovely. I’m trying to decide which decoration to put outside my door this year...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  having lunch with dear Mom today. We are going to buy tickets to the ballet and I’m going with her to Paris in January. Last time when we were shopping in Paris just the two of us was in 2016 so it’s fun to have again some mother-daughter time together.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  
Going out of town for work tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  that's nice with the Paris trip!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone, finally Friday


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning, lazy Sunday here. I will probably work a little since I lost Saturday due to migrain. I worked too hard on Friday and my timetable was very tight so I understand I got sick. Feeling better now and trying to take it easier.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  no work today just being cozy with DBF.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's nice you had a lazy Sunday.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  yes it feels rewarding after all the work last week


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  wishing you a good working day. I’ve prepared my homeoffice and have no meetings sceduled so feels like a nice Monday. 

The postoffice strike is expanding, and Finnair cancelled many flights for today and tomorrow. Luckily I booked Norwegian for Friday, so hoping I can go to STH as planned otherwise it gets complicated. But I do understand why the workers are on strike, their salary is going down 1/3 and at the same time the CEO has a huge income while running a basic business that is a monopoly. Now there are a lot of support strikes and it’s expanding and affecting more people on a daily basis. The latest news is that the strike is going on until Christmas. Not going into politics here, just hoping they resolve and reach a compromise.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  just came home from the movies. So nice to live in the heart of the city where I can decide 15 minutes before a movie begins that I want to see it!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  
Doing paperwork today for my forthcoming trip to STH. So dark outside, wearing colour gives me energy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes it's a bit dark outside now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  busy day, finished some documents that the company lawyer is checking at the moment. I hope he approves my writing, because I have so many things to do before going to STH on Friday. I already decided I’m going to relax on Saturday and only sleep, eat and watch movies


----------



## Serva1

Are you going to do any Black Friday shopping? I bought Prada socks for dbf and a cashmere sweater for dear Mom. Starting to collect Xmas presents already. Bought some face creams online for myself. I think it’s nice that Black Friday extends almost the entire week nowadays and it’s a great opportunity to shop for Xmas.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'm not shopping much now, it'll be something simple for Christmas.


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  bought a men’s slg in black box phw for dbf so he can put the keys to the countryhouse inside. His old one isn’t Hermès and it’s really old so time to swap it for a new one  Love shopping orange boxes for Xmas.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's a nice Xmas gift!


----------



## Serva1

Some pics from LV this evening


----------



## Serva1

Bought a Christmas present for a friend. The event wasn’t too crowdy and the champagne was good. They had a live band and a bartender that had composed drinks for the event. It was a nice evening.


----------



## Serva1

I wore a black Lanvin dress and my favourite croc bag.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  this week went fast and tomorrow doesn’t feel like a normal office day since I’m browsing shops in STH


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  STH sounds nice!  We are decorating the stairs in the evening today with a small "glögg" party afterwards.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie decorating and glögg party sounds great! I really enjoy this festive season with all the lights. I got an invite to a glögg party next month, my last meeting is on the 19th after which I can relax and focus on my home.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  all set for Stockholm tomorrow if the weather is bad and I don’t crave shopping so much I’m going to Hallwyllska palatset.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, have a nice time in STH!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  thank you. Greetings from Helsinki Airport. Travelling with my large picotin and my colourful ”Ldn shawl” keeps me warm and brightens my otherwise black outfit on Black Friday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  my plane was late in the morning due to the snowfall and same again this evening. Hopefully boarding soon. Stockholm lovely as always, time goes so fast when you are browsing the stores. Meeting went well too even if I had to be very firm at one point, but that’s my job. Going to sleep late tomorrow...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  

Feels like winter is finally here, but it takes time for me to adjust to the cold weather. I wore winterboots today for the first time and I’m putting the sneakers away and taking them out next year!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's just below zero here now.


----------



## Elliespurse

At work I've taken the company website in-house and made a Spanish version. Also expanded with more product pages. It went live this week, hoping to get more orders from Spanish language countries. I'm currently working on a German version


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  

Sounds like a lot of work making Spanish and German versions, hope the company achieves the goals. Do you use a professional translation service to check the language? 

Going to do some paperwork today and roasting a moosemeat steak. Dear Mom comes to Spa at my place and staying over night. We do it every two weeks to treat her dry skin and already have good results. When we go to Paris in January she will spend hours at the beauty salon while I go shopping


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I use the simplest approach, first Google translate text pieces from English to get the Spanish pages up. Then we have a sales person (agent) in Spain to correct the word flow. It's 31 pages in each language. It has worked really well.
The Spa sounds great!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I use the simplest approach, first Google translate text pieces from English to get the Spanish pages up. Then we have a sales person (agent) in Spain to correct the word flow. It's 31 pages in each language. It has worked really well.
> The Spa sounds great!



I’ve never used Google translate, it has probably become better than in the beginning. Good to have a native sales agent check the language, in finance for example we use a lot of English words that are extremely hard to translate and I’m more comfortable with the English terminology but it does sound strange when I mix Swedish with English both in text and talk  Examples of words I use are ”seed”, ”capital call” and ”exit ”.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Roasting moosemeat and made homemade guacamole. Fajitas for dinner today. After that I delivered a goodiebag with food to my older niece who made fajitas in another style and her rescue dog is obviously liking the meat (he got some too).


----------



## Elliespurse

^It looks delicious


----------



## Serva1

Morning  Wishing everyone a good working week!

Thank you Ellie, yes it was nice and I fed 4 people and a dog  Amazing that it is already December. Going to get my Christmas decorations today from the garage.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes December!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening  Mondays and Fridays are always hectic. Seems like people are saving job related things to last minute or reflecting upon work during the weekend and then immediately on Monday get active...


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Evening  Mondays and Fridays are always hectic. Seems like people are saving job related things to last minute or reflecting upon work during the weekend and then immediately on Monday get active...


Yes I was busy today after a weekend of reflecting 

I saw this Art-"adventskalender" at Bruun Rasmussen (a favorite auction house) https://bruun-rasmussen.dk/m/static/adventcalendar2019
It's a nice story about Anna Ancher growing up surrounded by Skagen-painters at her parents Inn.
Click on for ex Introduction to start a short video.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Yes I was busy today after a weekend of reflecting
> 
> I saw this Art-"adventskalender" at Bruun Rasmussen (a favorite auction house) https://bruun-rasmussen.dk/m/static/adventcalendar2019
> It's a nice story about Anna Ancher growing up surrounded by Skagen-painters at her parents Inn.
> Click on for ex Introduction to start a short video.



I’m so happy you shared your favourite auction house, just booked a trip to CPH yesterday and I love looking at jewellery and furniture. I like the Skagen painters, the sea, the colours and the style. How interesting to learn more about Anna Ancher, who was perhaps a bit overshadowed by her famous artist husbands. Female painters are making a strong comeback at the moment here in Finland, for example Ellen Thesleff and Maria Wiik. Helen Scherfbeck is of course worldfamous but with the metoo campaigne even medival female artist have risen to awareness, most of them were nuns painting in convents, especially in Italy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  It'll be nice to follow the Anna Ancher history.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, yes, definitely


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie 

A very ecotic day for me today. Went to the office before 8 am and then went outside to pay for the parking, only to find out that I cannot open the lock to the office door. Nobody else at the office before 9 so I called the super and he couldn’t either open the door so now I have informed everyone of the situation, meaning homeoffice day and now I’m at a nearby cafe, waiting for the locksmith to appear. The lights are on in the office, I opened the safe already and my handbag is there. Luckily I always grab my keys and wallet and phone before going out 

Being extra careful today so that I end my day well. I adapt to new situations quickly, very calm and basically just laugh about the entire incident.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Morning Ellie
> 
> A very ecotic day for me today. Went to the office before 8 am and then went outside to pay for the parking, only to find out that I cannot open the lock to the office door. Nobody else at the office before 9 so I called the super and he couldn’t either open the door so now I have informed everyone of the situation, meaning homeoffice day and now I’m at a nearby cafe, waiting for the locksmith to appear. The lights are on in the office, I opened the safe already and my handbag is there. Luckily I always grab my keys and wallet and phone before going out
> 
> Being extra careful today so that I end my day well. I adapt to new situations quickly, very calm and basically just laugh about the entire incident.


Wow, I hope it gets resolved fast.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Have not been active at tpf for some time now. I have been so focused on my dollhouse project and any internet surfing has been for items for it. Today I picked up two parcels with items. One with handmade miniature lamps and one with Christmas decoration materials so I can put together a Christmas tree with mini glass bulbs, also handmade.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen, that sounds really nice!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone 

Sounds lovely with the Christmas tree in the dollhouse. It’s so nice that you create a house of your style, hoping you share a pic when this year long project is over.

Thank you Ellie, the locksmith did a good job and I got everything done. Working out of town tomorrow and on Friday we celebrate Independence Day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  relaxing at the countryhouse, going back to town tomorrow, need to work a little.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  I’m back home from the countryhouse. Finally had time to put Christmas decoration on my front door.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I got inspired by your Christmas decorating and put up my "girland" with cats,


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone 
Going to work at my home office today, starting in the afternoon and probably working 6-7 hours, but before that I’m enjoying a lazy Sunday. Just about to put my 2 croissants in the owen...

I’m hoping my little niece will have time to visit me before Christmas, because she likes to decorate my home. I love old and old style Christmas decorations, those kitties look lovely Ellie.


----------



## Serva1

When choosing the decoration for my front door I first liked the old style smaller metal decoration but it felt too small and too modest for the huge door that is only shown partly in this pic. So in the end I chose the silver feather wreath instead.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The silver feather wreath looks great on your door


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  busy workweek ahead, last investments, hopefully, before the end of the year and final boardmeeting on the 19th after which I can relax.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's nice to look forward to the holidays.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  yes, looking forward to holidays, vacations or extended weekend trips keeps me motivated at work. It’s very hectic for me right now but there is light ”at the end of the tunnel”


----------



## Serva1

Morning  still rainy days here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Lovely emoji again Ellie, spot on


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  working late today and very tired already. Going to sleep long on Saturday...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  worktrip tomorrow and then some rest. It’s been an incredibly demanding week...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  lazy Saturday here and dear Mom as a houseguest. Going to get my Christmas decorations finally to the appartment and gradually start decorating. Last year I did very little but this year I’m putting everything out


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  That's nice with the decorations!
The house board decided to go with my latest two level attic drawings  and I got a reasonable price. I'm going to get my first ever mortgage Monday. The final decision is the annual meeting in April though.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  That's nice with the decorations!
> The house board decided to go with my latest two level attic drawings  and I got a reasonable price. I'm going to get my first ever mortgage Monday. The final decision is the annual meeting in April though.



Huge congrats Ellie, this is a great opportunity for you and an interesting investment and I’m glad the house board, who is often a very strong influencer, approved the drawings.  I do like the profile of the attic and the size of the house means that even if you are a major sjareholder after the construction is done, there are many more to share future renovation costs. Renting out space gives you a steady income, here the interest of the mortgage is completely tax deductable when you take a loan to buy an investment apartment. I have never had a mortgage either but still have time to take one for an appartment.

I hope everything goes well in April and that the other shareholders get the right information, emphasizing the benefits this project will bring to all shareholders. You need to present your project well in advance before the annual meeting and at the meeting in April. People need to be able to approach you with questions before the meeting.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats Ellie, this is a great opportunity for you and an interesting investment and I’m glad the house board, who is often a very strong influencer, approved the drawings.  I do like the profile of the attic and the size of the house means that even if you are a major sjareholder after the construction is done, there are many more to share future renovation costs. Renting out space gives you a steady income, here the interest of the mortgage is completely tax deductable when you take a loan to buy an investment apartment. I have never had a mortgage either but still have time to take one for an appartment.
> 
> I hope everything goes well in April and that the other shareholders get the right information, emphasizing the benefits this project will bring to all shareholders. You need to present your project well in advance before the annual meeting and at the meeting in April. People need to be able to approach you with questions before the meeting.


Thanks! I hope to get a good contract with the house for the construction. It will be short projects with quiet periods of perhaps a year in between for planning. It's a long term project.

I'm already preparing the other share holders, I met some at the Christmas decorating of the stairs. Thanks, it could be a good idea to talk to everyone before the annual meeting.


----------



## Serva1

Talking personally and giving people an opportunity to get back to you in person if questions rise up is always good.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  had a very relaxing day so I’m working tomorrow


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  got my Christmas decorations but they are still in two large boxes. Probably decorating next weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  

Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  just finished working, feels good to be well prepared for next week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I just saw this Helene Schjerfbeck 48 reproductions, STH 1945. Nr 64 of 500.

https://online.auktionsverket.se/1912/716325-helene-schjerfbeck-reproduktioner/


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  

Nice, I’ve seen this portfolio for sale some years ago, vaguely remembering it was originally issued for some charity event. She made a lot of drawings and sketches, some go for affordable prices. 

I’ve booked a 90 min massage for today, hot stone etc. in order to relax before important meetings on Wed and Thu.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  The massage sounds nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie yes it was really what I needed, never been to a 90 min massage that combines aromatherapy, traditional massage with hot stones.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  you always find the nicest emojis


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  working out of town tomorrow. Taking dear little niece to the hairdresser so she looks cute at Christmas.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  going to the hairdresser today, nothing special just basic cut.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon !
Some recent cake pix:


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB


----------



## Serva1

Evening BB&Ellie  

We have a winterstorm here today, raining heavily and snowing further north. The wind is strong, so tired after driving for over 3 hrs today. Missing snow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  just had the last demanding meeting of the year and it feels good to have it behind. Still work to do but basically routines.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's great.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  finally Friday. Going to the movies to see Star Wars today and relax.


----------



## Serva1

Evening  so relaxed after the movie and a delicious dinner. Going to sleep late tomorrow and take it easy, cleaning my home for the guests and sorting out things I don’t need.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  and a happy Sunday! I’ve slept so well, feeling rested after a hectic beginning of  December.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Mediana

Hi, it's been a while. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi Med, everything's fine here. It looks like I just got a stretched muscle in the shoulder though, it'll pass in a day or two.


----------



## Serva1

Hi Med, I’m fine, a bit too much work nowadays but otherwise ok. Hope you are fine and I guess you have been travelling to exciting places? This year I visited more countries and cities in Europe, some completely new to me. The only place outside Europe was Dubai. What about you?


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  
Doing Christmas shopping with dear Mum today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Holidays Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie 

Family dinner was so nice yesterday. Many happy memories that I collect in my 20 yr old guestbook. Working today (mostly homeoffice) and going to the office too for a short time. Need to travel for work tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice with the family dinner, we had family dinner too


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  Came home from my trip, driving the car for hours isn’t always my favourite thing to do but today it was fun, because there was solittle traffic and I enjoyed the winter scenery further up north. Going to the office tomorrow for some hours.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  going to the office soon. Tomorrow me and my little niece are spending time at the Zoo and I’m packing lunch to go.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning everyone. Hope you are enjoying your Christmas holiday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  I'm enjoying the holidays and getting a lot done. Have you been at home?


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Have been at home most of the time but am in Stockholm now until tomorrow morning. Enjoy my weekends in Stockholm but it is always good to go home. A bit too much people here for my liking even though I enjoy the shops.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie 
Went to the office before 10 and worked until 5pm, held a short lunchbreak. Accomplished a lot, very happy and afterwards went to the movies to relax and get my thoughts off work. Always works!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  you are an early bird today! Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday. Going to the Zoo with dear niece.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Serva and Ellie. Waiting for my train home. Always good to come home. Stockholm is a bit big and hectic for my taste.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  Spent time at the azoo with dear little niece. We do love looking at animals and we walk a lot without noticing it. 

These were large, would be afraid to see one in the forest


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  "nice" vildsvin


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  had an early day at the office, but now just about to finish and will spend the rest of the day at my home office. 

Any goals for 2020? I have set a goal for saving more money and furthermore I want to get rid of all excess stuff that I’m storing in the garage, because I pay for storing the items every month and it’s imo ridiculous when you’re paying for stuff you don’t need...

What about this year? I reached my saving target, despite the fact that I bought whatever I wanted during the year. It helped that my salary reached a record level, been working very hard. Just asked myself if I really wanted the things and that made me buy less.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva  I'll work to get the agreement for the attic space I like (on my terms). For 2020 I'll save more too. Right now I'm converting one of the 100 year old doors with a digital lock (pin and/or tag). It'll be for the second entrance in the attic space, perhaps I'll rent out a couple of rooms when it's finished.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Afternoon Serva  I'll work to get the agreement for the attic space I like (on my terms). For 2020 I'll save more too. Right now I'm converting one of the 100 year old doors with a digital lock (pin and/or tag). It'll be for the second entrance in the attic space, perhaps I'll rent out a couple of rooms when it's finished.



Excellent goals and renting out would be a fantastic income. Besides being close by, you can monitor the situations better. Love working with old doors


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  lovely emoji, you always find the best ones.

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year 2020!!!


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  so nice to start a new year. Taking it easy today and just a little work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I slept late today


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  I slept late today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627765



I’m glad you got your beauty sleep  I didn’t sleep so much but hopefully catching up next night. 

Starting to feel excited about my forthcoming trip to Paris with dear Mom. It’s probably her last trip to Paris, we had a great time in 2016 when we were travelling together and after that with the family, but I hope to have some great mother/daughter time together.


----------



## Serva1

OMG, I just realized I qualified for OG status  A Happy New Year 2020 indeed!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  it was a nice day off work. Tomorrow it’s all back to business


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I'll work a bit on the doors tomorrow.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  woke up early but I actually enjoy that, because then I get a slow start of the day and feel rested and relaxed when going to the office. 

Working with the doors sounds great, hope you have enough natural light


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I moved home an old door with new doorframe today, ready to be installed in the attic space. It's a milestone. Pics (frame and doorstep)


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie and huge congrats, love the finished door, the doorhandle with key&lock is so elegant. Isn’t it satisfactory when you can do things like these yourself


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Thanks, yes it's nice, it's also a low cost alternative to get it done.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  yes saving money comes as a bonus but mostly you will enjoy the fact that when you look at your furniture etc you get the “I did this!” feeling. I’m looking forward restoring some windows at the countryhouse next summer...working with my hands is so relaxing and takes my thoughts away from work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  so nice with the weekend


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie 

Hope everyone has a relaxing Saturday. Dear Mom comes to visit and I’m going to look at her finances and planning our forthcoming trip to Paris.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon.
Nice cakes at Hammarby Sjöstad. 
And sleepy cat.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone 

BB those pastries...counting days to Paris and the patisseries I’m going to eat   on Wednesday I’m going to drink afternoon tea and enjoy myself

I’ve been craving a pet recently, but with my work scedule it’s practically impossible.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  paperwork today at home and thinking about my forthcoming trip to Paris. Feels so nice to go with Mom, might be the last time she wants to travel abroad for days, but we can always make daytrips to Stockholm in future.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice with the Paris trip.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  yes, looking forward to relaxing and being in Paris again. I was there last time ages ago, on the 18th of August, 2018. I usually visit Paris several times a year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  hope you have a good working week


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  this day went fast, working tomorrow so packing my bag at the last minute but luckily I know I can get anything in Paris if I forget something home...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  so dark outside...hoping to have sunshine in Paris


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Have a great time in Paris!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie and thank you, feels great to go to Paris again after such a long pause. I managed tonget all work done yesterday and it feels good to focus on other things now.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Paris!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening and greetings from beautiful Paris! Had fun at the Hermès sales and gorgeous seafood for dinner. Tomorrow another day in paradise  Pics to follow.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Again a very late evening and greetings from Paris. I’m always so busy here, especially when not travelling by myself. It has been a wonderful trip, going to my hairdresser tomorrow, I’m coming back in April/ May.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  weekend just around the corner


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone, at the airport, so nice to travel but always good to come home. Looking forward going to Paris again but need to focus on work first.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  welcome back from the city of lights.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  yes feels nice to come back to a small capital city in comparison to Paris, that is always very crowded and noisy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, nice to have French breakfast at home. Still tired after the trip, but glad it is Saturday and I can relax.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday. I have still some things to do after my trip and unread mail, papers to go through.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  busy week ahead.

Wishing everyone a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Serva1

Morning  so dark outside, wishing we would have a bit of sunshine that would give more energy!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  just came home from a 3hr boardmeeting. Totally exhausted, listening to experts made the meeting go on forever.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  busy day here as usual.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  still no snow here, just dull cold rain.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  it's warm weather here too.


----------



## Serva1

I just ordered 2 birthday presents for friends from H.com and lately I’ve been shopping more H presents for friends than myself. Looking forward to my forthcoming trip to Copenhagen in March but before that I need to put a lot of effort to work.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  it's warm weather here too.



My nice fur wintercoats are waiting for colder weather and preferably a little snow...


----------



## Serva1

Morning  attending a 3hr breakfast seminar in our ”Grand hotel” this morning. Need to go to the office first so an early morning it is.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  finished early today and had time to run errands. Pushing papers tomorrow as usual.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  finally Friday. This week went fast!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  yes finally Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  dear Mum is coming to visit. I also need to work a little today, but in a non stressful manner.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Mediana

Evening all. Hope everyone is doing fine. I've been waiting and waiting for snow. So boring right now. Did you see this womans closet?


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  working today, but it makes next week less hectic for me. Enjoying my homeoffice and the fact that I can dress comfy.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  Weekends are the best! Feeling ready for next week, that will be extremely busy.


----------



## Serva1

Mediana said:


> Evening all. Hope everyone is doing fine. I've been waiting and waiting for snow. So boring right now. Did you see this womans closet?



Amazing closet, champagne bar and everything. Thank you for sharing, was interesting too see her collection of H bags, not so many crocs, her collection was more about covering classic brands.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  hope you had a good working day. Mine was good, tomorrow r e a l l y long day, beginning with a meeting.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  got some bad new today that I can ignore but still irritating. Luckily I have workwise so much on my plate that I don’t have the time to focus on it. Let’s just say there are always golddiggers around that try to ride your car...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I really hope the bad news ends.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  thank you, yes it was an unplesant surprise but I’m over it already, need to focus on so many work related tasks that I’m ignoring this person.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  slight headache all day slowed me down but hoping I will have a productive day tomorrow!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, happy Friday here! Went to the movies yesterday and saw Helene (Helene Schjerfbeck) great acting, a Finnish movie and so many emotions, strong but sad. Our most wellknown femail artist and I recently posted some pics from her exhibition at Ateneum. Now I want to go and look at her paintings so perhaps after work today.  

Last Finnish movie before thes was the newest version of the epic novel Unknown Soldier, by Väinö Linna. That one was great too, even if it was about the latest war against Russia and our struggle to keep our independence. Usually I never watch Finnish films.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice with the Finnish movies.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  I arranged an appartment for dear niece near my home for 3 months while the pipes are repaired in her house. Going to paint some walls today so everything is nice when she moves in after a week. It’s only 32sqm but luckily the building is over 100 yrs old so high ceilings with a small loft and a large window with a nice scenery overlooking the sea. We will spend more time together during these three months and I can go dogwalking  which helps her scedule.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice it's an older apartment


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  worked for 6 hrs but very happy with the results and was lucky that today was a sunny day. I finished just in time. I washed the floor afterwards and the sun was setting when I was ready


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  feel lucky, no muscle ache despite working hard yesterday! Doing tax calculations and resting. Need to prep for next week, traveling for work on Thursday.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Congrats on work well done on the room finish, it looks really nice!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie  afterwards I thought it was fun with the floor lamp and the blue bags that made me think of Sweden. I’m furnishing the flat with retro furniture that I don’t use but have inherited. Very fashionable among young adults.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice with retro furniture.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  yes, it’s a temporary home for 3 months so it’s easier to leave her own furniture in the flat and let me style the home instead.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  rainy days ahead...wishing everyone a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  slight migrain this morning due to intense work yesterday. Taking it easy, hoping it will pass...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Hope you are fine.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie&Nahreen  so happy, finished an important project today and another big one tomorrow. This is a demanding week, but I already feel like a winner


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Narhreen & Serva, everything's fine here,


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  still one more meeting, then back to the office and home. Long working day and finishing my last big project on Friday and signing an investment contract at 2pm after which I’m going to relax. 

I’m so looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Good luck on the project!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Thank you, it has been a long investment project. Today I’m driving out of town for work.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning all. Hope you are all fine.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Nahreen, I’m fine but waiting to finish this week. Hope you are fine and have a good working day


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen & Serva, everything's fine here


----------



## Nahreen

I am also waiting to get this week over with. Have to work from home on Monday since we have people coming to fix the new doors we bought last summer. There have been so much problems with them and now we got fed up and told them to come and fix it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Hope they can fix the doors.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  Finally Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  

Feels like a winner after I finished the project on Friday. Now I can relax and spend time with my family. Dear little niece is staying as houseguest, we have a family dinner today and my older niece is moving close to me for 3 months, so we are helping her with the move.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  That's nice with family time


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  went to the Operahouse and saw the ballet ”Bajadären”. Beautiful scenography and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  wishing you have a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  so nice not to work today


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  hope you have a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's a good week so far.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  nice that you have a good week so far. My niece’s dog and I finally became good friends...fresh moose meat might have something to do with it.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Great pic!!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, thank you   Runebergstårta is in season here and every time newspapers publish results of people testing which bakery makes the best one. My favourite is a winner every time


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Nice cake!


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, yes they are in season and my favourites


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  busy day, morning meeting with a lawyer but a really good productive day. Going to sleep late tomorrow and take it easy.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  enjoying the sunny weather today!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, finally Friday


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie , yes casual Friday here and going to the beautician to relax for 90 minutes!


----------



## Serva1

On my way home from work and it’s snowing!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Great pic, I have a similar coat when it's cold weather.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, yes it’s very protective when windy and cold


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

A pic of a 100 year old door with new frame. It's going to be a second entrance door in the attic, digital lock with tag or code (could also open with a mobile phone app),


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  I love the door, we are going to have a digital lock with code at the guesthouse, love how hightech you are! Going to show dbf your pic


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it could be a nice combination of old style and hightech


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  function is important too. Workers can get inside without giving them keys.

I used to only like old furniture and style but gradually changed my mind about a modern kitchen and lamps to modern bathroom and walk-in closet. I had a lot of books, thinking an old style library (Boknäs) room/office would be my dream but moving homes has taught me I really don’t need so many books, downsized drastically. I’m slowly changing my style, but still have a few old pieces and paintings, mostly inherited. My Persian carpets have shrunk in size and now at the city home I mostly have Chinese silk capets, the thick wool ones are at the countryhouse.


----------



## Elliespurse

I like to mix old and new, like my large mahogany dinner table from ca 1790 with ten black plastic chairs from Ikea


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  maraton day at the office, but happy with the work. Hope you have a good working week


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, it's a good week so far,


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  glad you have a good week so far. I’m waiting in anticipation to make an investment for the company this week, but generally no hectic things on my agenda. 

They changed the locks in the house yesterday so now I only need one key to enter everywhere and some doors have electric locks so I basically just tap the key, which is very conveniant. The technology has been around for many years but changing locks in an appartmenthouse is a costly process so most houses wait until it’s really necessary to upgrade their systems. Happens often after major construction for example after changing the pipes and bathroom renovations.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  That's nice with the locks, it could make things more convenient.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  yes, it’s nice with an upgrade. Slight headache after a long day at work.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  migrain today, taking it easy and only answering some workmail.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  

After resting today I still don’t feel ok so taking it easy tomorrow too. I have been able to take care of work emails and phonecalls. Tomorrow I need to go to the bank if an investment goes through.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!

Tiger the cat is getting big!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Evening Ellie  yes, it’s nice with an upgrade. Slight headache after a long day at work.



I hope you feel much better now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some nice cakes in Budapest.

Cottage Cheese Strudel 
Coconut
Apricot
Poppy Seed - Redcurrant
Apfelstrudel
Chestnut
Black Forest cakes


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning BB  Great pics!


----------



## Serva1

Morning BB and Ellie  Thank you both, feeling better but still not completely recovered so taking it easy.

BB, I love  apfelstrudel, the best one I’ve eaten was in Munich. So nice you get to travel and eat good. Tiger is very handsome!

Travelling for work tomorrow and taking dear little niece with me to town for a week as a houseguest.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  back in business, went to the office in the late afternoon and prepared my work for tomorrow. Looking forward seeing dear niece again and spending a few days together.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  finally Friday! Familytime this weekend, dinner on Sunday. At times I’m so overwhelmed at work I hardly find any time for my loved ones, but family is so important and making memories.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes finally Friday!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  just booked a trip to Lapland. Need to see some snow this year. Finished an important investment and feels good to have family time and a few days off.

Happy Valentine’s Day to everyone!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Congrats on the work project and the upcoming trip!


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  thank you, feels nice with a couple of days off work, but probably answering work emails, like today...my work is always present.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon all. Really gloomy outside so I spent the day inside working on my dollhouse project.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Nahreen&Ellie  Went with dear niece to look at the firemen and the museum. Now I’ve packed our bags for the Lapland adventure and we have an early start tomorrow. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend so far.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen & Serva  Have a nice trip tomorrow! I went to work early today (4.45AM) but I wasn't the first there  I've been lobbying for shorter delivery times and doing everything we can for the customer. Now some are working Sat & Sun to ship products on Monday.
I was working on my doors though, varnished the doorstep for a new frame (I'll glue the frame together tomorrow morning).


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, thank you, we are already on our way to Lapland. DBF is driving at the moment, usually I start and as soon as I see the first reindeer I let him take over  

Shorter deliverytimes is great in a competitive business.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Safe travels.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, we are little less than 300 km from Uleåborg. Road is practically empty, because it’s Sunday. So nice to drive.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone 
Had dinner at Rovaniemi, was too hungry to think about pics. Now the last 130km leg and we are at Levi.Hoping to take some nice pics the next days.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon and greetings from Levi, Lapland. Beautiful snow sculptered trees, good food and sunshine. The views are spectacular and only -2C so very pleasant. My Moncler coat and H cashmere scarf keeps me warm.


----------



## Elliespurse

Beautiful pics and views!  Clear blue sky, I miss the snow now. Have a great time!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Beautiful pics and views!  Clear blue sky, I miss the snow now. Have a great time!



Thank you Ellie, dbf gave me the choice of travelling to Spain or Lapland ( Valentine’s Day surprise) and without hesitation I said I wish we go to Lapland. Have been missing the snow too. No regrets!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Good choice on Lapland.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  yes, definitely good after a hecticcinvestment project that I got confirmed from Luxembourg on Valentine’s Day. I have been answering and writing workemails while here and one phone call, but really feel stressed out and rested. So happy dbf surprised me and my little niece, who has never been this far up north before. I will return back to the city as a nicer person


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
Tiger and his little owner ( staff according to Tiger ) .


----------



## Serva1

Evening BB, hope you have a wonderful family time  
Good question, who is watching/taking care of who?  Tiger and his little owner look cute together.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  
Another fabulous day ahead. We had traditional food yesterday, reindeer meat both lightly smoked, fresh thinly cut, local berries, potatoes and flatbread. Good healthy food and excercise, feels great!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all  Great pics BB!!


----------



## Serva1

Afternoon  just spent time with reindeer at a local farm. 

My handbag for the day is my Fauré Le Page (established 1717) gunholster


----------



## Serva1

The gunholster fits cc, money& driverslicense. I like the brand better than Goyard.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Great pics and Fauré Le Page!


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Afternoon  just spent time with reindeer at a local farm.
> 
> My handbag for the day is my Fauré Le Page (established 1717) gunholster




How cute!


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  Great pics and Fauré Le Page!


Thank you Ellie  the light here is amazing, such an inspiring enviroment. The water tastes so good too. It’s easy to live a healthy lifestyle here, you spend less time indoors and use your calories.



Blueberry12 said:


> How cute!


Thank you BB  the reindeer were very social, following us like dogs and wanting to smell our hands.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  time to drive home. Had traditional warm breadcheese (simmered in cream) with cloudberries from Lapland for breakfast. So now I have the energy to drive for 12 hours


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva & BB  Safe travels.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Ellie, we have fortunately good driving conditions and virtually no traffic


----------



## Serva1

Some pics from the road. I counted almost 20 black grouses sitting in the slim birches. Never seen that many!


----------



## Elliespurse

Wow great pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  still 215km home...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, long day,  but workwise great and so happy I can have a homeoffice day tomorrow, just a brief visit to the office is necessary.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  happy it’s Friday,


----------



## Serva1

Evening  slight headache need to rest...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Hope it gets better.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, I have newly made frames&doors everywhere, behind the sofa too  (pic),


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening, just recovered from my migrain. I always loose a day but it’s ok when it’s during the weekend. 

Ellie, isn’t it nice with the new doors and frames  The shape of the window is lovely, such a strong white pic. You must be very happy in your new home, I’m starting to crave for more space here, but remind myself how easy it is to clean a smaller home, besides work keeps me busy and soon it’s time to move to the countryhouse again...


----------



## Serva1

Morning  doing some taxpapers today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'll work a bit on a frame to the old double door.


----------



## Elliespurse

Serva1 said:


> A very late evening, just recovered from my migrain. I always loose a day but it’s ok when it’s during the weekend.
> 
> Ellie, isn’t it nice with the new doors and frames  The shape of the window is lovely, such a strong white pic. You must be very happy in your new home, I’m starting to crave for more space here, but remind myself how easy it is to clean a smaller home, besides work keeps me busy and soon it’s time to move to the countryhouse again...


It's good you recovered now.
Thanks, the architecture in the house is very nice. The attic with the deep windows is even nicer than the floors below, although they have larger rooms. I think doors, frames and decor is very important for the new attic space to preserve the old style. Other building material for walls etc can be stock from the store.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> It's good you recovered now.
> Thanks, the architecture in the house is very nice. The attic with the deep windows is even nicer than the floors below, although they have larger rooms. I think doors, frames and decor is very important for the new attic space to preserve the old style. Other building material for walls etc can be stock from the store.



Thank you Ellie, feel ok now. I share your opinion about doors, frames and decor. I also like (still like) when people have an accent wall, not too large, or in the kitchen a red brick wall, that is cleaned and bring a little old vibe into a loft appartment. It has been used a lot but I’m still not bored of the look. In attics there are usually possibilities to implement this look.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie, just came home from the office. Hope you had a good day


----------



## Serva1

Morning  wishing everyone a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  a bit late this morning with my routines even if I woke up after 5pm. Hope you have a good working day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  busy at work, Annual Shareholders Meeting tomorrow followed by lunch at a Michelin star restaurant...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  good luck today!


----------



## Blueberry12

Coffee / tea break. There are so many nice old places in Budapest.


----------



## Elliespurse

Great pics BB!


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  



Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  good luck today!



Thank you Ellie, the meeting followed by lunch went well, but I’m drained of energy.


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Coffee / tea break. There are so many nice old places in Budapest.



Those cakes BB  I need to buy a dessert tomorrow! Enjoy travelling, green with envy...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  Spring is arriving rapidly, so nice after a wet and gloomy winter.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva, yes soon hoping for


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie 

Watching one of my favourite movies “War and Peace”. I speak Russian and the cultural history ( nobility, classic music and art) of Dostojevski’s novel has always been interesting to me.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. I also love war and peace. Have a DVD box with it. They also made a more recent tv series which I have also seen.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  It's Friday!


----------



## Nahreen

Evening Ellie. Yes so glad it is finally Friday.


----------



## Serva1

A very late evening everyone  So glad it’s Friday. Going to sleep late, then go to the cardealer and find out about a new MB for dbf, who has a big birthday coming up in a couple of weeks. He wants a new car for 3 years.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Enjoying a tea in bed. 

Hope you find a car that you like Serva. I like the new design that MB has. It is quite modern and feels more sporty. I think I would like an MB if we had another car. The only problem is I don`t like driving

DHs birthday is next weekend and FedEx brought his present yesterday. I got him a Rammstein t shirt. I bought the same at the concert and he has been saying how much he likes my t shirt.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, I'm working a bit on the 7th door frame. I have three more doors but they needs renovating.


----------



## Nahreen

Ellie, how is it going with you buying the attic space?


----------



## Elliespurse

Nahreen said:


> Ellie, how is it going with you buying the attic space?


The board approved my plan and I got a price for the raw attic space. The annual meeting in april have final say but it should be no problems. I hope to get the new shares for the combined apartment (my current + new attic space) before the summer but the board is slow.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Morning. Enjoying a tea in bed.
> 
> Hope you find a car that you like Serva. I like the new design that MB has. It is quite modern and feels more sporty. I think I would like an MB if we had another car. The only problem is I don`t like driving
> 
> DHs birthday is next weekend and FedEx brought his present yesterday. I got him a Rammstein t shirt. I bought the same at the concert and he has been saying how much he likes my t shirt.



Morning Nahreen, felt good to sleep late this morning  Dbf has already chosen the car, he just sends me to the store to negotiate the best price. We will have this one for 3 yrs after which the selection of full electric cars is better than now. Tesla has some nice properties but as a car it’s not as good as a MB. Since he finally decided this I’m going in and making everything ready so he just has to finalize the deal. I’m still going to continue driving the company car, because it costs me nothing. I love driving but don’t like the costs  



Elliespurse said:


> Morning Nahreen, I'm working a bit on the 7th door frame. I have three more doors but they needs renovating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677704



Morning Ellie  Hope the work doesn’t start to feel restraining Ellie  just remember you are working for yourself, probably doing a better job than most crafsmen and saving money for your investment. Well done!



Elliespurse said:


> The board approved my plan and I got a price for the raw attic space. The annual meeting in april have final say but it should be no problems. I hope to get the new shares for the combined apartment (my current + new attic space) before the summer but the board is slow.



The house board is always slow the technical side and drawings that need to be approved take time and the annual meeting, that has the final saying, has a scedule. They seldom have extraordinary annual meetings for decisions like these. But all in all things are moving and I’m delighted Ellie that you have been able to do this investment. You have a beautiful home and probably don’t need to move anymore. I’m still looking for my castle but happy as I am.


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone  just finished some taxreports. At the cardealer they showed me a white MB, because I was all dressed in ivorywhite  I do like the cars but even with a discount they are so expensive and the tax is ridiculous...


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all  Thanks Serva, it'll be nice when the doors are finished as I'll get a head start in the building project. Did you get a good price on the car you wanted?


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening all  Thanks Serva, it'll be nice when the doors are finished as I'll get a head start in the building project. Did you get a good price on the car you wanted?



Morning Ellie  glad you are still so positive about your project, I limit myself to max 3 windows at a time when I work at the countryhouse during summer. Then it still feels like fun and not a factory  

They give me a discount depending upon model. They also offer every 3 months something special, got an offer of the car and now dbf can work with it and place the order when he is ready. I don’t care to own a car, it’s not an investment, so currently I drive a company car. But I do enjoy driving especially in the countryside or in Germany in Hannover where the scenery is breathtaking and you can drive without speedlimits


----------



## Serva1

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday  It’s raining here today. Doing laundry. Going to a bday brunch today at a local hotel. So nice to see friends and of course I will work a little too after all the fun, but that’s normal. Not going to the office though


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  crazy weather here today. Went for an evening dogwalk at besidesraining heavily we had a hailstorm, wet snowfall and then again rain...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  early morning and came home late. Going to sleep tomorrow...


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  very grey here today. Need to wear some colour to give me energy


----------



## Serva1

Evening everyone, finished early today but have an early morning instead.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  going to my morning meeting. Will finish early today, which will be nice.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'll varnish & paint the double door frame a bit today (pic),


----------



## Serva1

Looks very smooth, you have a good working space  I would have a lot of doors to work on if you ever expand the business to Helsinki  Most of the houses are from the turn of the century so a lot of double doors with mirrors.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Thanks, in the pic the doorstep wasn't glued and screwed yet. Renovating doors is a bit time consuming so I'm not sure it'd pay off as a business.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning, finally Friday


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  yes finally Friday. I started my day at the dentist, just an annual check and no worries!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It'll be a lazy weekend


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  It'll be a lazy weekend



Evening Ellie  how nice with a lazy weekend, a break from your projects? I’m definitely copying a lazy Saturday, but on Sunday I need to be in action again...


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  lazy Saturday here. Going to clear out some papers and enjoy good food. Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  yes a lazy Saturday here too, just putting on a layer of paint on the double-door frame tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Morning Serva  yes a lazy Saturday here too, just putting on a layer of paint on the double-door frame tomorrow.



Good that you have a day off from your projects. Just wishing the weather would be sunny and more springlike so you could grab your camera and go out and take some pics. Here the snowdrops are blooming and tulips begin to rise from the ground. I went for a short dogwalk by the sea yesterday and had a break from officework. It was so lovely and peaceful, very relaxing and I returned to the sweatshop with new energy.


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. Hope everyone will have a nice weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  Thanks is nice with weekend.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  hope you have enjoyed the weekend. I’ve been resting and starting a spring cleaning. Always feels great to clear out something from home and getting organized.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  It's nice with a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  yes, very little work today, cooked dinner with dear niece and celebrated Women’s Day.


----------



## Serva1

Morning  wishing everyone a good working week!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening all


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  I installed a 5G 600Mb at home today. Feeling very hightech


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  another day with wet cold rain. Fortunately I have a lot ogf paperwork so staying indoors most of the time.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  It was a bit rain here too, at least in the early morning.

♪ In the early morning rain ♪♪


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  I missed a day due to migrain. Feeling ok now. Stay safe, the current corona pandemia and the turbulence on the stockmarket is so stressful.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  Yes it's a lot right now. I've prepared a "Riskbedömning" and hands-on rules in the workplace for a meeting later today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  another stormy day at the stockmarket. Not time to buy yet, patience is a virtue. So happy I sold company assets before this turbulence began.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, yes it goes up and down now


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  happy Fri 13th!! I was supposed to have an appointment with my dentist, but according to the receptionist it didn’t exist. I remember her asking me 2 weeks ago if I’m sure I want to come on Fri 13th, to which I replied, yes of course, it’s like any Friday to me. We also bookeda hygienist for Monday, but now I had to cancel it and rescedule everything, so I guess Fri 13th hit hard


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I hope it works out with the appointments. I have a few vacation days saved and decided to take Monday off. It will reduce my exposure to eventual virus staying at home. Perhaps I'll take more days later


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  taking it easy today, clearing my home and putting away winter clothes and shoes. Family time, making dinner with dear niece. Hope you have a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Went for a long walk this morning in the sun. It is good to live on the countryside because you normally don`t meet anyone when you go for a walk.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Nahreen  It was nice and sunny today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie, went out with the dog 4 times, such a beautiful sunny Sunday and also quickly to the office. Hope everyone is enjoying themselves denspite the gloomy news about the corona virus.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Yes it was nice today.


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie 

I was walking outside today, because even if it was chilly it was beautiful and sunny.People are more cautious here, no more hoarding in stores luckily but they take it very seriously not to pass strangers in streets without the 1m. “ secutity distance”. I’m participating in meetings in distance. We are all taking precautions.


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone  wishing you all a good working week.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  The Finnish Goverment informed about new measures in order to curbe the spread of the virus and protect the elderly over 70 year old inhabitants and people with respitory and other illnesses. We have emergency legislation, first time since the war, in force. Very happy the Goverment took heavy measures and a lot of restrictions implemented, for example closing the borders asap.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  Hopefully it will reduce the impact with the measures. I'll be at work tomorrow, not sure they have implemented the recommendations from our "skyddskommittémöte". They should eat breakfast and lunch separated, not tightly packed in the lunchroom etc.


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  hope you stay safe. I’m going to the office for a short while today. Mostly working from home and participating in meetings from distance.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  We'll see if the business is impacted soon (shipping and suppliers)..


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  I’m a bit stressed out after analyzing the effects on the investments after Monday’s turbulent results on stockmarket and funds. Some really good but a couple so bad. I’m working long hours and need to stay focused. Means I’m taking a break from tPF but hoping you stay safe and hoping to come back soon after I’ve solved all the issues. Take care


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva, I understand


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Serva1

Morning everyone, hope you are doing well Ellie  I limit myself tp tPF in the weekends, takes thoughts off work.Recently my workload has increased a lot.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva  I'm fine and work is ok so far, I expect reduced orders though.


----------



## Nahreen

Afternoon. Spring seem to have arrived. My krokus are flowering. The daffodils are coming as well.
This corona situation is so surreal. Then you read about people from STH going skiing in Åre. How crazy and disrespectful.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen, yes it's a beautiful day. Are they skiing in Åre!?


----------



## Nahreen

Yes that is what I read.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie. A sunny but cold day.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Morning Ellie  hope you and your family are fine.

Personally feels we are living terrible times, our Government has put restrictions to our movement and I’m not able to go to the countryhouse. At the same time I need to stay in town because of work. The measures our leaders have taken are good but I’m not used to loosing my freedom. I really try to follow the guidelines.

Both my grandfathers were in the war, we also have had a civil war 100yrs ago. Now we are fighting an invisible enemy and I feel this isn’t the same but some of the things we experience now have some parallells to those distant times.

Hope everyone stays safe and I really wish we get back to ” normal” soon.But this pandemia will definitely dominate the year 2020.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  me and family are fine, my parents (90&89) are usually at home so it's not a big change. Hope you and family are fine too.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Morning Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Afternoon Nahreen  a pic with old & new double door, it was sunny today


----------



## Nahreen

Looks nice Ellie.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Nahreen, thanks


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie hope you have had a relaxing Easter Sunday. I’ve been off tPF because I need to focus on work and family at the moment. I guess this is the case for many. Very sad times with the corona and many people struggle with difficulties. I have too much work but have had a relaxing two days. Doing my taxpapers tomorrow so yet another day for personal things and relaxation.


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy Easter !


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva and BB  Happy Easter! Yes it's a relaxing weekend, just painting a bit on the last doors. It's ok.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Serva1

Evening Ellie  finally more time for tPF. Gradually getting back my life again post corona even if the virus is still going to be around for a while. I’ve organized my investments and relaxing and breathing again.


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening Serva  I'm glad you can relax a bit now. We are looking into working shorter days.


----------



## Serva1

Elliespurse said:


> Evening Serva  I'm glad you can relax a bit now. We are looking into working shorter days.



Thank you Ellie, yes feels great even though I do have a lot of work but I feel stronger now and ahead of things. Shorter days can be ok but usually means less salary. I’ve been working mostly from home lately.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Serva


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening  I have eight doors&frames at home now (pic)  two more left,


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!
Some recent pix.
I hope you are all fine.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning BB  Great pics! Everything's fine here.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Morning!


----------



## Elliespurse

Evening BB  Aww, cute pics!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!

Tiger is one year old today!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning. Congrats Tiger!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon! Lazy Cat :


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning Tiger!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening.
I had this pretty cake today.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning  nice cake BB


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## kashmira

Hello everybody! I haven’t been here in ages... This has been quite a year so far for me (not just due to Corona). In February we lost our beloved cat Honey and one month later our beloved Morris crossed he rainbowbridge. In April got he keys to our new home and said goodbye to our house (which had been in the family since it was built in 1926). Tomorrow this little one (it’s a girl) will move in with us! She is ”Jewel” in the pedigree but we think we shall call her somehing else but what?! Any suggestions? Her sister is Goldie so that is not an option and we already have Cookie (and Ochi who is her father).


----------



## mellecyn

kashmira said:


> Hello everybody! I haven’t been here in ages... This has been quite a year so far for me (not just due to Corona). In February we lost our beloved cat Honey and one month later our beloved Morris crossed he rainbowbridge. In April got he keys to our new home and said goodbye to our house (which had been in the family since it was built in 1926). Tomorrow this little one (it’s a girl) will move in with us! She is ”Jewel” in the pedigree but we think we shall call her somehing else but what?! Any suggestions? Her sister is Goldie so that is not an option and we already have Cookie (and Ochi who is her father).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818496


aaaawwww so cute!!!
BTW Hej fra Danmark!!


----------



## kashmira

mellecyn said:


> aaaawwww so cute!!!
> BTW Hej fra Danmark!!


Thanks  and Hej från Sverige!


----------



## Blueberry12

kashmira said:


> Hello everybody! I haven’t been here in ages... This has been quite a year so far for me (not just due to Corona). In February we lost our beloved cat Honey and one month later our beloved Morris crossed he rainbowbridge. In April got he keys to our new home and said goodbye to our house (which had been in the family since it was built in 1926). Tomorrow this little one (it’s a girl) will move in with us! She is ”Jewel” in the pedigree but we think we shall call her somehing else but what?! Any suggestions? Her sister is Goldie so that is not an option and we already have Cookie (and Ochi who is her father).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818496



So cute! Any name decided yet?


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope you are all fine!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Tiger is sleepy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

kashmira said:


> Hello everybody! I haven’t been here in ages... This has been quite a year so far for me (not just due to Corona). In February we lost our beloved cat Honey and one month later our beloved Morris crossed he rainbowbridge. In April got he keys to our new home and said goodbye to our house (which had been in the family since it was built in 1926). Tomorrow this little one (it’s a girl) will move in with us! She is ”Jewel” in the pedigree but we think we shall call her somehing else but what?! Any suggestions? Her sister is Goldie so that is not an option and we already have Cookie (and Ochi who is her father).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818496


She looks like a "Jewel" to me"  Those eyes!  You should post these on the cat lovers thread unde Animilicious!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope you are all fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865081
> 
> Tiger is sleepy.


Nothing like sleeping cat, I feel calmer just looking at them, even pictures!  Pls post too to the cat thread under the Animilcious topic, I'm there lots lovers who love to see your Tiger!


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894355


I see Tiger is still sleepy!!!


----------



## erinrose

Hi everyone long time no see! 
How is everyone doing and which OG is still around and remembers me? 

I hope everyone is doing well, l have not visited this site in so many years (time sure does fly!). Cannot believe l was just a teenager when i joined this forum. I went to business school and now work as an investment banker. Another milestone for me is getting my 8 week old puppy Ragnar this past weekend, l wanted a dog my whole life and now he is here. Ragnar is a pure breed english springer spaniel 

Today l scored my dream bag at the new Hermés store in Stockholm and thought there is no better place to share my excitement then with you guys! 

Solet me introduce the bag of my dreams.....the Hermés birkin 30 togo leather in GHW


----------



## Blueberry12

erinrose said:


> Hi everyone long time no see!
> How is everyone doing and which OG is still around and remembers me?
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well, l have not visited this site in so many years (time sure does fly!). Cannot believe l was just a teenager when i joined this forum. I went to business school and now work as an investment banker. Another milestone for me is getting my 8 week old puppy Ragnar this past weekend, l wanted a dog my whole life and now he is here. Ragnar is a pure breed english springer spaniel
> 
> Today l scored my dream bag at the new Hermés store in Stockholm and thought there is no better place to share my excitement then with you guys!
> 
> Solet me introduce the bag of my dreams.....the Hermés birkin 30 togo leather in GHW



Congrats!
Was it easy to get the bag?

Any pix of the puppy?


----------



## Blueberry12

David’s 1 year BD cake.
He got a synth from daddy.


----------



## erinrose

Blueberry12 said:


> Congrats!
> Was it easy to get the bag?
> 
> Any pix of the puppy?


Thank you! 

It came a month after l let the store know what l was interested in.

Of course! This is my puppy Ragnar


----------



## Blueberry12

erinrose said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It came a month after l let the store know what l was interested in.
> 
> Of course! This is my puppy Ragnar



Lovely puppy!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Morning
BlueB: lovely cake, looks so delicious. The baby is adorable. I wonder who it was that really wanted the synth
Erinrose: Congratulations to a beautiful bag and to your exam.
Ellie: Hope you are fine.

I have not been so active lately, mainly looking and reading a bit. I was treated for cancer but feeling much better now.


----------



## erinrose

Nahreen said:


> Morning
> BlueB: lovely cake, looks so delicious. The baby is adorable. I wonder who it was that really wanted the synth
> Erinrose: Congratulations to a beautiful bag and to your exam.
> Ellie: Hope you are fine.
> 
> I have not been so active lately, mainly looking and reading a bit. I was treated for cancer but feeling much better now.



Hello Nahreen,

So sorry to hear about the cancer, wishing you a fast recovery.


----------



## Nahreen

erinrose said:


> Hello Nahreen,
> 
> So sorry to hear about the cancer, wishing you a fast recovery.


Thank you Erinrose. I am much better thank you. I have managed to visit the new H store in STH too. It is a lovely store.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Morning
> BlueB: lovely cake, looks so delicious. The baby is adorable. I wonder who it was that really wanted the synth
> Erinrose: Congratulations to a beautiful bag and to your exam.
> Ellie: Hope you are fine.
> 
> I have not been so active lately, mainly looking and reading a bit. I was treated for cancer but feeling much better now.


I hope you are o.k. now.
Yes. It’s obvious who wanted the synth...




But David got other gifts too. He likes a Roly Poly the most.


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy New Year!



1/4 pig for dinner tonight. 
it’s really an Adventure here in Budapest to get a 1/2 or 1/4 backside of a pig.
If one is late there are only plenty of front parts with the head left...


----------



## Blueberry12

What are you all eating/cooking for NYE dinner?


----------



## Nahreen

Happy New Year BlueB. We are having fish with champagnesauce and duchesse potatoes. We bought it from a restaurant since it is only me and DH.


----------



## Blueberry12

Nahreen said:


> Happy New Year BlueB. We are having fish with champagnesauce and duchesse potatoes. We bought it from a restaurant since it is only me and DH.



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy late New Year @erinrose @Nahreen @Blueberry12  I'm also being treated for cancer but it should be ok after mid Feb. I may be a little slow answering here, staying home from Dec and getting lunch delivered daily (hemtjänsten). New Year lunch was ok with "Lax" and panacotta dessert.


----------



## Blueberry12

Elliespurse said:


> Happy late New Year @erinrose @Nahreen @Blueberry12  I'm also being treated for cancer but it should be ok after mid Feb. I may be a little slow answering here, staying home from Dec and getting lunch delivered daily (hemtjänsten). New Year lunch was ok with "Lax" and panacotta dessert.



I hope you’ll get well .
F*ck cancer!
Both my mum and MIL had cancer , but they are both healthy now.


----------



## erinrose

Elliespurse said:


> Happy late New Year @erinrose @Nahreen @Blueberry12  I'm also being treated for cancer but it should be ok after mid Feb. I may be a little slow answering here, staying home from Dec and getting lunch delivered daily (hemtjänsten). New Year lunch was ok with "Lax" and panacotta dessert.


Hi Ellis! Long time! 
So sad to hear about the cancer  wishing you and fast recovery my dear


----------



## erinrose

Blueberry12 said:


> What are you all eating/cooking for NYE dinner?


We had Toast skagen followed by gratinerad lobster and kladdkaka for dessert 

Ragnar the dog had boiled chicken with asparagus


----------



## Blueberry12

erinrose said:


> We had Toast skagen followed by gratinerad lobster and kladdkaka for dessert
> 
> Ragnar the dog had boiled chicken with asparagus



Sounds lovely!


----------



## IntheOcean

Elliespurse said:


> Happy late New Year @erinrose @Nahreen @Blueberry12  I'm also being treated for cancer but it should be ok after mid Feb. I may be a little slow answering here, staying home from Dec and getting lunch delivered daily (hemtjänsten). New Year lunch was ok with "Lax" and panacotta dessert.


I'm so sorry Ellie! Hang in there!! You'll get through it! Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## erinrose

Blueberry12 said:


> Sounds lovely!


It really was! Yum! Ragnar enjoyed his meal very much too


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Good morning everyone, and Happy New Year!  
Long time no see☺️


----------



## Nahreen

Elliespurse said:


> Happy late New Year @erinrose @Nahreen @Blueberry12  I'm also being treated for cancer but it should be ok after mid Feb. I may be a little slow answering here, staying home from Dec and getting lunch delivered daily (hemtjänsten). New Year lunch was ok with "Lax" and panacotta dessert.


So sorry to hear you are in this situation too. Hope you will feel better soon


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy Valentine’s day.
We had some cakes and the cat got tuna.


----------



## Nahreen

Blueberry12 said:


> Happy Valentine’s day.
> We had some cakes and the cat got tuna.


Happy Valentine BlueB. The cake looks delicious. We will also have cake, kladdkaka with white chocolate and pomegranade on the side.


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning all!  I'll go back to work Monday and have first vaccine Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## erinrose

Hello everyone 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! l was out with Ragnar my dog and we took a nice walk


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Easter all and Ragnar too


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy Easter!
Some pix of our Easter Lunch:


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Blueberry12

Evening!


----------



## Elliespurse

Morning


----------



## Nahreen

Hi Ellie. Really nice weather now.


----------



## Blueberry12

Afternoon!


----------



## Blueberry12

Where is everyone ?


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm still here somewhere


----------



## Nahreen

Me too. I read more than I post these days.


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## kashmira

I haven't been that active in this thread but I'm popping in to say "hi"! I hope you all are fine!


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> I haven't been that active in this thread but I'm popping in to say "hi"! I hope you all are fine!


Hi Kashmira. I am fine. Hope you are fine too. Have you visited the new H store in STH yet? I have been a few times.


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Hi Kashmira. I am fine. Hope you are fine too. Have you visited the new H store in STH yet? I have been a few times.


Hi Nahreen, I have only been to the new H store once. They have great customer service  (and I haven't paid for the shipping) so I have made some distance purchases as well (H china). Now I am waiting for the nail polish collection to be released. Only two weeks to go!


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> Hi Nahreen, I have only been to the new H store once. They have great customer service  (and I haven't paid for the shipping) so I have made some distance purchases as well (H china). Now I am waiting for the nail polish collection to be released. Only two weeks to go!


Agree, I have recieved very good service so far. It is great that they have offered to ship items. They have done the same for me. That way they can get a larger client base from other parts of the country as well. I am also eagerly anticipating the nail polishes.


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> Agree, I have recieved very good service so far. It is great that they have offered to ship items. They have done the same for me. That way they can get a larger client base from other parts of the country as well. I am also eagerly anticipating the nail polishes.


I think when it comes to shipping that they may follow the principles by the rest of NK but I may be wrong. I have reserved a few nail polishes but I think some may be matte (which I don't want) and some may be shiny so I will decide what to get once they have arrived.


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Nahreen

Happy holidays Ellie.


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Elliespurse




----------



## Elliespurse

Happy New Year!


----------



## Blueberry12

Happy New Year!


----------



## Blueberry12

Sleepy Cat !


----------



## Blueberry12

First Semla of the Year.


----------



## Elliespurse

Happy Easter!


----------



## Nahreen

Happy Easter Ellie.


----------

